# `»Thread of a million replys«´ AKA Random Chat



## I Love Lane

1 reply and counting!!!!! LOL


----------



## Grumman

I think this will be good, lol


----------



## Grumman

This will get peoples posts up, like mine! 
Anyway, who likes my avatar? Just made it today! Ha! :lol:


----------



## I Love Lane

i like it :lol: :lol: not a fan of the sig though :shock: :shock:


----------



## Grumman

Lol, sorry, it is off of my all time favorite game. Ace Combat Zero. Fighter planes, leader of my favorite squadrom said it, lol. 
I am gunna put a picture of my horse on my sig, lol, should be fun, ha ha!


----------



## I Love Lane

that makes so much more sense now!!!!!!!! I wasnt sure what to thing :twisted:


----------



## free_sprtd

Grumman I l-o-v-e your siggy! I wanna make mine cool too lol, how did you do it hmm??


----------



## Grumman

:lol: Yeah, well. So what is your name? 8)


----------



## Grumman

free_sprtd said:


> Grumman I l-o-v-e your siggy! I wanna make mine cool too lol, how did you do it hmm??


My avatar?


----------



## KIIM

pretty horse in ur avatar.


----------



## Vidaloco

Ok I'll add one just to get the numbers up. Is everyone ready for Christmas? I was till my sister-in-law sent some gifts yesterday. We had an agreement not to exchange gifts except to the kids. I got 2 gifts from her in the post so now I have to rush out and get her something GRRRR. They are the "rich" relatives who always moan about how everyone takes advantage of them and they always have to pay for dinners and complain about gifts they get or don't get so its really frustrating. Its a damned of you do damned if you don't situation. I was about in tears last night fretting over it. I HATE CHRISTMAS


----------



## Friesian Mirror

Hey this'll be fun, I bet it can reach a million 

Speaking of Christmas, I still have a few more presents to wrap - and since I'm working X-mas eve, I think I may make a cherry pie for us to eat. I know my boss would love cheese cake, but since he's decided to make fun of me for the "lisp" that my new braces have given me (only noticable by him :wink: ), I've decided that HE doesn't like cheese cake afterall :wink: :lol: Goof Ball....


----------



## Grumman

LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: 

You guy's and christmas, my shopping is all done. LOL. That's right!!!! EVERYTHING IS DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## free_sprtd

Yes sorry, avatar! lol im a nerd


----------



## HorsesAreForever

hi peoples!! I dont think this post will reach a million but we can try so how many horses do u guys have?? 


I have 1 lol His name is will hes a 12 yr old qh gelding! 


what are u guys doing for christmas??


----------



## Delregans Way

I have my doubts too.... but anything can happen right ..??? I havnt even started chrissy shopping yet lol... and its three days away! lol :lol: Hasnt this year went soooo fast! A nother year older and non the wiser lol :lol: . A million...thats alot... sorry just thinking out loud hahaha. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE, FROM DELREGANS WAY PERFORMANCE HORSES xoxo


----------



## barnrat

a million replys...about randomness. SWEET!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

I love horses


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

I love horses I love horses


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

I love horses I love horses I love horses :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

HorsesAreForever said:


> hi peoples!! I dont think this post will reach a million but we can try so how many horses do u guys have??
> 
> 
> I have 1 lol His name is will hes a 12 yr old qh gelding!
> 
> 
> what are u guys doing for christmas??


I have none but I ride one at a riding scholl named Silver.
MERRY CHRISTMAS~!

Hey, do any of you guys go one Howrse?


----------



## I Love Lane

blah blah blah....... random sillyness........ and i am out!


----------



## HorsesAreForever

I go on howrse every once in a while  MERRRY CHRISTMAS PEOPLES  


Lol im thinking about buying my horse a santa hat and cutting a hole in it and put it on his head  If i do ill take pictures idk if i will tho 

I dont think will get to a million cause people will eventually quit maybe it will get to 1000 but i dont think a million lol  ill try and help tho


----------



## I Love Lane

more random dribble..........


----------



## free_sprtd

Anyone for some rice krispie treats?? mmmmm i just made some and they are yuuum-my hehe

anyone got any good dinner recipes ? I seem to be running out of creative things....whats your fav?? :wink:


----------



## Grumman

I am really poed' about something... And am prolly gunna get depressed over it to..,


----------



## free_sprtd

whats wrong???


----------



## Grumman

I dont really want to tell you because you guys will prolly(like most ppl call me) a creep...
I will if swear on your life/mine...


----------



## Vidaloco

free_sprtd said:


> Anyone for some rice krispie treats?? mmmmm i just made some and they are yuuum-my hehe
> 
> anyone got any good dinner recipes ? I seem to be running out of creative things....whats your fav?? :wink:


My hubby likes beef and noodles. I make my own noodles. yummy when its cold out. 


So go on Grumman tell :!: :!:


----------



## HorsesAreForever

i wont call u a creep i swear on everyones life lol whats wrong??


----------



## PoptartShop

Yay, Christmas is in like 4 days! 
Yay for break!


----------



## Grumman

Oh... Alright... 
Ok I went out to go talk to my horse last night, I went up to her to go say hi. I was going to touch her neck and she pinned her ears and tried to bite me. So I told her not to be a stupid b!tch, and she did it again, but this time chased me out of her pen. She has been hagin out with one of the bad lil mini's. I didnt feel that love in the air as I used to... She seems tolike the other horse more than me... She always loved me the most.. I have, well had an obsession over her.


----------



## Grumman

Now I just dont feel that love no more...


----------



## free_sprtd

I would make sure that she doesn't have any injuries anywhere. She might be sore somewhere and not want to be touched. Is it possible she could be pregnant??


----------



## Grumman

Nah, nothing that I could see, gunna go out there later though...


----------



## free_sprtd

Good luck! Just approach her in a gentle manner and maybe be a little positive. And remember not to think that her attitude will be bad, because I swear they read minds! lol


----------



## Grumman

Yeah, I mabey have a jeiousy problem? I mean she was hanging out with another horse through the fence...
I was suposed to take her with me when I graduate. But I said no stupid b!tch.... 
sorry if I complain, lol


----------



## free_sprtd

Well..............that's a tough one...she might be having a bad day. Maybe try to be ok with the fact that she has other horsey friends and she will sense that you trust her....idk. sorry!


----------



## Grumman

I could do anything with her, anything!! Now she wont let me pet her... Odd. I am gunna go out in a sec... :wink:


----------



## free_sprtd

yay for christmas!!!! oh I love it so much  

does anyone's barn do anything special? I know where I just moved thunder, all the horsey's have their own stalking hanging in front! It's so cute


----------



## barnrat

haha I remember what I did last year. It was so much fun...Too bad I don't have a horse I can do it with this year...Mykes been so naughty, I could just give him coal....


----------



## Vidaloco

Hey Grumman, My girl is a little snooty too. I think its the weather the cold makes her goofy. Don't be upset, I'm sure the love is still there.


----------



## PoptartShop

Yes!  
All the horses' stalls have a stocking in front! They are soo cute!
& one of the barn workers used glitter to write all their names on each one, pretty cute!
I gave Lexi a cute Santa hat but she didn't really like it so I took it off, haha!


----------



## free_sprtd

hahaha!! it's so much fun  I think i will definately be there on christas to give him something special....he loves them carrots!


----------



## Grumman

She's fine... Wierd.... 
Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## HorsesAreForever

i think she was just having a bad day and wanted to be left alone or knew u were upset and she was upset as well.


----------



## Grumman

Yeah! Thats it! 8)


----------



## free_sprtd

Well, to be expected! Thunder ignored me for 10 min today, even when I had a carrot!! finally he forgave me (i hadn't been there in 3 days) and we had a fantastic day . Just like people, they have bad moods and what not.


MERRY CHRISTMAS!! YAY 2 DAYS AWAY!!


----------



## Grumman

Yeah, its all good!! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## BluMagic

Idk if this will make a million replies but - - - - - - 










have a 



HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## barnrat

I need to post here more often...it would also boost my posts.....


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!I LOVE HORSES!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Do you like horses? I LOVE horse! :lol:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## I Love Lane

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!

We should make this the thread that we just talk on when it doesn't fit in a catorgory. Make it like the Chit Chat place to go......... what do you guys think??????


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

YEP! DO YOU GUYS LIKE HORSES? I LOVE HORSES~ :roll:


----------



## free_sprtd

hehehe I think "Rach-luvs-horses-4-eva"

hehe


----------



## HorsesAreForever

lol  I love horses! I love all horses i love my horse as well I think im gonna keep repeating "I love my horse Will along with every other horse <3333" to bring up the number of post and it will bring mine up as well so here it goes


----------



## HorsesAreForever

I love my horse Will along with every other horse <3333


----------



## HorsesAreForever

I love my horse Will along with every other horse <3333


----------



## HorsesAreForever

I love my horse Will along with every other horse <3333


----------



## HorsesAreForever

I love my horse Will along with every other horse <3333


----------



## HorsesAreForever

I love my horse Will along with every other horse <3333


----------



## HorsesAreForever

I love my horse Will along with every other horse <3333


----------



## HorsesAreForever

I love my horse Will along with every other horse <3333


----------



## HorsesAreForever

I love my horse Will along with every other horse <3333


----------



## HorsesAreForever

I love my horse Will along with every other horse <3333


----------



## HorsesAreForever

I love my horse Will along with every other horse <3333


----------



## HorsesAreForever

I love my horse Will along with every other horse <3333


----------



## HorsesAreForever

I love my horse Will along with every other horse <3333


----------



## HorsesAreForever

I love my horse Will along with every other horse <3333


----------



## HorsesAreForever

I love my horse Will along with every other horse <3333


----------



## HorsesAreForever

okay i made it reach page 6 so i think im done wait no 1 more


I love my horse Will along with every other horse <3333

ok im done now  

Merry Christmas .. Eve and MERRY CHRISTMAS! hope u guys have a great one :F


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

I love horses. Do you love horses?


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

I rode this horse once, he was I horse and and and and and did I say I love horses? Do you love horses? I LOVE horses!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

and and and, I rode another horse, but he was a pony, and I think all together I've ridden more then 15 horses and ponies in my three years of riding. I love horses!!!!!!! DO YOU LOVE HORSES? I LOVE HORSES! I AM JUST GOING TO PUT !!!!! THOSE IN MY NEXT POST! lol lol lol loll llooolllloooooooooooooooool llllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

!!!!I!!!!!L!!!!!!O!!!!!V!!!!!!!E!!!!!!!H!!!!!!!!!!!!O!!!!!!!!R!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

Horses are the BEST animals, ever.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

YEP! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

Buckskin, Palomino, Paint, & Bay are my fav. horse colors.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

,ddrc,dk,kdqwertyuio;l,mnvxzaghjk']=-098765432du76rtd4w4r54+
65hiyfarenjghsfg bkjshgh equogqoeutmdsbvjlfdbg[i;r/


----------



## jazzyrider

hmmmmm, something random.....thinking...hmmm...how sad is it when you cant even think of anything random to say lol

ooo, ok i know  i love horses too hehehe on xmas day, me and my hubby didnt want to spend much time with my idiot brother in law so we packed up some lunch and went to see the horses for xmas lunch  we got a barbecue going and had prawns (yes, i know, how typically australian lol) and salad and a few beers  the horses got lots of carrots, apples and lucerne hay which they munched on quite happily.

im pretty sure my mare has never seen a bbq before cause she got her nose so close to the hot plate that all the hairs on her nose curled up lol i know its not really funny but she wasnt hurt and we couldnt help but laugh at her curly hairs lol

it was nice sitting back after a feed and relaxing at the sound of nothingness around us. the horses had a nap after their full bellies and we almost did too  finally time to pack up and make a token effort of visiting the family :x well, not the whole family sucks, just my brother in law and his silly girlfriend but thats a whole different random post lol

over and out...


----------



## free_sprtd

i'm so ready for the new year to begin!!!!! i don't think i have ever been this excited for a new year, but i know there is so much waiting to happen in 2008!! wooooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

:lol: 
Do you guys think this will work? I think it might reach a million in like, a year, lol :lol:


----------



## I Love Lane

i dont think that it will reach a million but we can try :wink: 

Jazzy - Tell us about the horrible girlfriend!!!! I want to know...... and hahahahahahahahahahaha, go curly snoz hairs!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grumman

So negitive lol. I am sick strep throat<great.
Something like that lol


----------



## jazzyrider

I Love Lane said:


> i dont think that it will reach a million but we can try :wink:
> 
> Jazzy - Tell us about the horrible girlfriend!!!! I want to know...... and hahahahahahahahahahaha, go curly snoz hairs!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


lol ok well, my brother in law has been going out with this girl for the last 8 months or so. the first time i met her i really didnt like her. she did all that possessive stuff like telling us what we could and couldnt say to him etc we give each other grief all the time about football teams. its just how it is with us but she went on and on saying how mean we were to him and that we couldnt say stuff like that to him anymore. apparently she is the only one allowed to give him a hard time. then i asked him when he was going to shave his silly beard off cause it made him look old and she went nuts at me. grrrr

anyhoo, she seems to think that she is the only one who knows him at all and every time you say something about him she tells you youre wrong and only she would know cause he is HER boyfriend. most of the time its silly stuff and its quite obvious that she is just being possessive. 

to top it all of she is about 15 years older than him and she has 10, count them, 10 children to 6 different dads. its funny that she "stopped" at 10 kids which is where you dont have to pay tax anymore and get about a zillion dollars a week from the government. that gets my goat when i have to work hard for my money and my tax dollars go to her. but now she is talking about wanting a kid with my brother in law and i can just see him being the next one on the list having to pay child support when she decides she is bored with him. she told me thats why she left all the other guys

anyways, i just dont like her. she is loud, domineering, rude to her kids and us and is so ridiculously possessive and jealous. its a recipe for disaster. 

so thats part of my sordid family lol


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

8)


----------



## PoptartShop

My horse doesn't look good in pink. 
Haha, she looks good in blue, green, or black.  

[randomness]


----------



## Grumman

My horse has a PINK blanket, but thats it lol


----------



## jazzyrider

more randomness...

we had another bbq at the paddock today with this nice lady we have made good friends with out there. after an over cooked meal we decided to saddle up and go for a ride. its the first time me, my husband and roseanne have gone out on a ride together. i rode jarred, richard rode cougar and roseanne on her horse. 

because of the flu we havent done much riding but there is an area that backs on to our paddock that i previously thought wasnt on our property but it turns out it is  thank goodness for roseanne telling us it was because finally we got a trail ride in. i have no idea why i just assumed it wasnt on our property. there is a barbed wire fence seperating the two areas so thats probably why.

anyway, we headed off quite happily and possum started repeatedly neighing and running along the fence line. we kept riding sure that there was no way she could get through the fence. WRONG!!! lol we got a few hundred metres away and next thing possum comes thundering up behind us. oh dear! lol (the only way she could have possibly gotten through is by jumping a 90cm fence which surprised me as she just like jumping 20cm very much) anyway, i knew she would probably just follow along behind me but i figured a loose horse is not a good idea when you arent too sure of how good the fencing is. so after we took her back and put her in her yard, we headed off again.

this is where things got kinda eventful. i asked jarred to canter...he bucked...i asked him to whoa, he bucked...and so on lol they werent big or nasty bucks but something was up his nose thats for sure. we entered a bush area and ran over a few fallen tree jumps and he was good. there is this big hill there so we decided to go for a canter up the hill. he flat chat trotted half way up and finally started cantering which finally, was nice  then on the way back down the hill he did the stupidest thing and put his head down. it was one of those rather steep hill so once he put his head down he lost balance and slid for a bit which made go all stupid and bolt the rest of the way down the hill. this was looking like a wonderful day of riding lol

anyway, we made our way through the rest of the trail and he was reasonably good as long as i didnt ask him to go to fast lol

at the end, we decided to go up the hill again but jarred had other ideas lol i finally got him trotting towards the hill and he stopped. and kept asking him to move gently but he lifted his head and in the 3 seconds i had i thought 'he is going to rear on me'. and he did lol lucky i was ready for it and took it in my stride but by this point i was too tired from riding him to bother trying to get him up the hill.

the stupid part of all this was that once we got back to our paddock, he cantered beautifully and did everything i asked him. until...we saw possum. out of her yard...again!!! this time she had to jump to get out again and the jump she would have had to make was about a metre high :shock: i think shes a grand prix jumper in disguise and i also think her ongoing lameness might be a bit of a show since no one can find a prob with her that would explain the lameness lol anyways, her and jarred started neighing for each other *how cute* and once again, jarred wanted nothing to do with listening to me.

i was absolutely exhausted lol bucking, rearing, bolting down hills and stubborness made it a hard ride for me. hubby had a great ride though grrr i always get stuck with the naughty ones lol


----------



## CrazyHorseChick

Horses are the BEST!!!!!!!!!!!! SQUEEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOLLOLOLOLOLOL!


----------



## Friesian Mirror

Oh dear Jazzy, that sounded like a fun ride  I'm glad Gypsy is too lazy for that (or so I hope :wink: ) I wouldn't have know WHAT to do with myself during all of that.......


Has anyone read any good books lately?? And for any LOTR fans, I heard that in 2009 The Hobbit movie is coming out!!!!! Yay!!


----------



## jazzyrider

Friesian Mirror said:


> Oh dear Jazzy, that sounded like a fun ride  I'm glad Gypsy is too lazy for that (or so I hope :wink: ) I wouldn't have know WHAT to do with myself during all of that.......
> 
> 
> Has anyone read any good books lately?? And for any LOTR fans, I heard that in 2009 The Hobbit movie is coming out!!!!! Yay!!


lol i dont know if fun is the word i would have used but eventful sure describes it lol

yaaay the hobbit  been waiting for that


----------



## I Love Lane

jazzyrider said:


> I Love Lane said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think that it will reach a million but we can try :wink:
> 
> Jazzy - Tell us about the horrible girlfriend!!!! I want to know...... and hahahahahahahahahahaha, go curly snoz hairs!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> lol ok well, my brother in law has been going out with this girl for the last 8 months or so. the first time i met her i really didnt like her. she did all that possessive stuff like telling us what we could and couldnt say to him etc we give each other grief all the time about football teams. its just how it is with us but she went on and on saying how mean we were to him and that we couldnt say stuff like that to him anymore. apparently she is the only one allowed to give him a hard time. then i asked him when he was going to shave his silly beard off cause it made him look old and she went nuts at me. grrrr
> 
> anyhoo, she seems to think that she is the only one who knows him at all and every time you say something about him she tells you youre wrong and only she would know cause he is HER boyfriend. most of the time its silly stuff and its quite obvious that she is just being possessive.
> 
> to top it all of she is about 15 years older than him and she has 10, count them, 10 children to 6 different dads. its funny that she "stopped" at 10 kids which is where you dont have to pay tax anymore and get about a zillion dollars a week from the government. that gets my goat when i have to work hard for my money and my tax dollars go to her. but now she is talking about wanting a kid with my brother in law and i can just see him being the next one on the list having to pay child support when she decides she is bored with him. she told me thats why she left all the other guys
> 
> anyways, i just dont like her. she is loud, domineering, rude to her kids and us and is so ridiculously possessive and jealous. its a recipe for disaster.
> 
> so thats part of my sordid family lol
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHAHA what a little *beep*!!!! 10 kids with 6 fathers!!! She needs a TV or something! You need to tell your brother in law to get rid of her if she is such a cow! I can come to the next family BBQ and make her squirm for you Jazzy.... I dont care if she hates me :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

On the Possum and Jarred front........ :shock: I love ponnies, so reliable and predictable.... LOL :lol:


----------



## jazzyrider

^^^^^ lol i agree but, i edited out the swear word. dont want you getting in trouble  ill remember you if we have another bbq but im thinking of boycotting all bbq's until she is no longer there 

jarred sure is intimidating when he does that stuff. standing 17.2 1/2 its a big drop if i fall off lol


----------



## PoptartShop

Elephants aren't pink.


----------



## free_sprtd

Kongs have got to be the best toy for little doggie terrors....mine is thrashing his at the moment lol


----------



## Vidaloco

Happy New Year :!: I had such a fun night, hubby worked the night shift so said happy new year to the dogs and went to bed at 10pm


----------



## PoptartShop

Awesome!  Happy New Year to you too! 
Yay, it's 2008!


----------



## Vidaloco

no ride today  Its just too darn cold. The wind chill is in the 10's so frost bite time. Suppose to be back in the 50's by friday so will give it a shot then.


----------



## PoptartShop

I rode bareback, did some jumping today! 
It was a bit windy so it was annoying, but fun.


----------



## Vidaloco

PoptartShop said:


> I rode bareback, did some jumping today!
> It was a bit windy so it was annoying, but fun.


I thought really hard about just jumping on bareback but figured its been 6 weeks since I rode, I better have a saddle under my butt. I also figured my fingers would be frostbit by the time I got her brushed out enough to put a saddle on....oh well, tomorrow is another day!


----------



## Vidaloco

The Rose Bowl parade was lovely. Didn't watch the game though. :?


----------



## jazzyrider

grrrr i hate the rain. its pouring outside which means another day i cant ride


----------



## jazzyrider

i got the best email in ages a couple of days ago. i put my name on a waiting list for my local PC a little while ago but was told it normally takes quite some time for spaces to become available especially when you are looking for 6 spots (my 3 horses plus my friends 3 horses). then to my surprise on saturday i got an email saying to call the secretary ASAP as a few horses have left and there is now room for ALL our horses yaaay

im sure some of you have heard me whinge on plenty of occasions about how terrible it is where we are. sure we have our own huuuuge tack shed and our own good sized yards etc etc but there is nowhere to ride, no feed in the paddocks and its gets so sloshy when it rains and the horses are always standing in the wet and they only have 4 acres of land for 14 horses and...well i think you get the message without me continuing lol

even though a pony club isnt my first choice of places to board, it is 100 times better than where we are. its on 60acres of land. theres an arena, heaps of jumps, a cross country course set up through the forest that takes up 15 acres of the property. heaps and heaps of feed in the paddocks. and best of all, its only $1 a week more than what we are paying now lol that $1 might just break the bank though lol not!!!!! im so happy that my horses are going to be on a decent sized piece of land with plenty of grazing and more than enough space to run. and now that we have good facilities we will be able to get them back into work properly which is one of the big things  all in all, 2008 is shaping up to be a good one with a start like this


----------



## BluMagic

2008 is gonna be GREAT!


----------



## Vidaloco

Hey Jazzy do you have to fill out more forms due to the EI or can you just move them? SO great you get to go to a better place. I remember the photos you posted during the flooding rain.


----------



## jazzyrider

Vidaloco said:


> Hey Jazzy do you have to fill out more forms due to the EI or can you just move them? SO great you get to go to a better place. I remember the photos you posted during the flooding rain.


yup! more forms to fill in and more hours to be spent on the phone to the DPI *sighs* the most annoying part about that is that we are only moving about 3 kms up the road and we dont even go past any other horses on the way plus, we dont have any EI in our area. oh well!! thems the breaks 

yeah, where were are now is awful when it rains and it has been raining on and off for the last 3 months. there is never any way that we can keep up a regular exercise routine for the horses in that. so excited!! we move on the 20th of this month pending permits


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah Vid, I know what 'ya mean! 
Haha, it was cold but my horse's warm body sure feels nice!! 
LOL!


----------



## Cheval

Come on! Let's get to a million


----------



## PoptartShop

^Yessss, hopefully we will! 
That'd be awesome.


----------



## latte62lover

maybe it would be a good idea to start one of those chain games....just a thought to make this hit 1,000,000!!!!


----------



## lilies34

well, here i am contributing to make this thread hit a million!

http://www.sure2profit.com


----------



## I Love Lane

i have nothing to say so i thought that i would share that i couldn't zip my jens up yesterday when i was getting changed to go for a ride cause baby is growing and belly is getting fat    :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## PoptartShop

^aww, well that's pretty awesome that you're having a baby! 

I'm addicted to my iPod.<3


----------



## free_sprtd

ahhhhh yay for babies!! So you can ride while pregnant? sorry, it's a naive question, but everyone I know who has gotten pregnant, doesnt. I was hoping that I could when I reach that point in my life. If it's ok, how far into your term do you ride? sorry being nosey! This has always been a thought of mine anywho.

ps
a friend of mine is 17 weeks pregnant and when she came to visit thunder, he would NOT leave her belly alone! it was the cutest thing ever... it's like he was saying "BABY??? BABY??? ARE YOU IN THERE" LOL He just kept rubbing his nose on her tummy


----------



## free_sprtd

p.s.s

ya for making it page 9!!

geez lol


----------



## I Love Lane

free_sprtd said:


> ahhhhh yay for babies!! So you can ride while pregnant? sorry, it's a naive question, but everyone I know who has gotten pregnant, doesnt. I was hoping that I could when I reach that point in my life. If it's ok, how far into your term do you ride? sorry being nosey! This has always been a thought of mine anywho.
> 
> ps
> a friend of mine is 17 weeks pregnant and when she came to visit thunder, he would NOT leave her belly alone! it was the cutest thing ever... it's like he was saying "BABY??? BABY??? ARE YOU IN THERE" LOL He just kept rubbing his nose on her tummy


I won world title's at 32 weeks pregnant in 2002. You couldnt tell that i was evan preggers yet!!! The day the world show finishd - my belly exploded...... i kept sayin "God please just let me get through Fort Worth and then i will stop riding"...... it was like he was reminding me of my promise because i couldn't have ridden if i wanted to after that cause i was too fat :shock:


----------



## free_sprtd

oh goodness!!! what a story! that's amazing hehe :lol:


----------



## free_sprtd

so i was just watching dirty jobs, and they were working at a zoo and were feeding the lions and tigers horse meat! i know they need to eat it and such, but i wonder where they get it!? i mean , do they have horse farms or something just for the zoo or does it come from the slaughter house? ugh i dont know, it just seems more weird to me than cow or something...sorry ugh...'quivers'


anyways.........................many apologies for the harshness


----------



## tim

HAHAHA :lol: :lol: 

Best story ever. ......well at least I think so.

One of my friends I used to show with was just starting out her 2006 show year with a horse show in Monterey Virginia. I was going with her, and we were both going to qualify for the 4-H state show.

The directions we had gotten from the show staff turned out to be the most heinous, dangerous combination of slim mountain roads plagued by switchbacks, steep grades, and cliff shoulders one could possibly imagine. Of course, we had to bring the *steel, four horse *_straight-load_, *living quarters* gooseneck hitched to a '93 Ford F-350. As you can imagine, it was one of those "tell-me-when-it's-over" "JESUS CHRIST! Watch-out-for-that-cliff" journeys you always seem to go on with a foal, I repeat, a foal in the trailer. Yeaa........ :roll: 

It was the girl's newborn (as of April. It was July when we went to the show) palomino qh colt. The mother was a speed horse specializing in pole-bending and barrels. 

The truck actually broke down once, and on every downhill grade we took, the brakes spewed the thickest cloud of smoke, it was a miracle we could actually see where we were going. Looking through the windshield as we rounded each switchback, you could see the ground disappear in front of the truck and give way to open sky. The cliffs worried me the most. It really did seem as if we were going to go over a few of them. Just remember the trailer we're hauling...

Well, we did make it (as you guessed since I'm writing this) to the show, barely on time. The show staff were initially quite short with us for our late arrival, but the girls father, the blessed man doing all the driving, gave them a piece of his mind. After that they were more than accommodating. 

Well, my events went by early on (champion western pleasure, and **** straight after that little jaunt through the mountains :evil: ) and soon it was time for the speed events. The girl was all saddled up on the mare, and I was left with the baby. It literally dragged me around the show grounds until we got close enough to its mom. He stood next to her as we waited for the girl's number to come up, and when it did, he dragged me ringside and tried to get inside to his mother. The spectators were giving us "ooh's" and "awwww's" and little kids had made a ring of worship around the foal. It eventually settled in next to the rail to watch it's mother compete. 

Well, I was standing there with it's lead in my hand, fending off the kids, and not really paying too much attention to what it was doing. As soon as the girl and her mare made the first turn around the barrel, the foal let out a deafening whinnie for such a little guy. Right then, the barrel pattern turned into a rodeo. The mother went into a bucking hopping combination that would easily unseat the best rider. The girl went sailing over her head and landed right next to the barrel. I'd be lying if I said I didn't laugh at her some. Actually I did a lot of laughing. Next thing you know, the mare is right next to the fence, nosing her foal, and the announcer is trying to announce the "disqualification" through fits of giggles. Well the girl gets up and comes stomping over and takes the mare and foal back to the trailer. For all her effort, they awarded her a free lunch from the lunch counter. 

That mare never competed successfully again, but she did make a very good mother. :wink: 

For the journey back, we took a more tame route, if longer. All the horses got back safely. Miraculously, there was nothing worse than a few minor scratches on their pasterns. It actually took me about 3 months to get my horse back to the level of trailering comfort he had displayed prior to the Monterey show.


----------



## jazzyrider

jarred loves his food. he gets right in there...


























i think theres more food on his face than in the bowl 

just some more randomness


----------



## Vidaloco

tim, thats the greatest story :lol: well done.


----------



## Vidaloco

Jazzy, That photo of Jarred is too funny :lol: It reminds me of the one in horse photos of the Clydy with the paprika on its face.

...this thread may make it to 1mil yet


----------



## PoptartShop

Jarred is too cute!!! 
Lil pig, hehehe!


----------



## free_sprtd

Oh my goodness! what a cutie hehe


i love it when after they are done eating, there's little specks of mashed hay in their teeth! lol my boyfriend always suggests to them that they need to floss hehe


----------



## jazzyrider

lol yeah hes a biiiiiiiiiiiig pig  but a cute pig  i never realised how much food a 17.2h wb needs to be satisfied lol he gets two massive feeds and about a bale and a half a day of hay plus grazing and he will still eat sunflowers and bark if he gets a chance :roll: 

and this could make a million replies of everyone makes this there random nothingness post spot


----------



## free_sprtd

THAT'S ONE HUNGRY HORSE!!!!


----------



## I Love Lane

TIM: **** :twisted: :twisted:   that is great!!!!

JAZZY: Jarred is a oinker :roll: is that your OH?????


----------



## PoptartShop

LOL! 
Yeah they do look like they gotta floss, hehe!!
It's soo cute watching them eat, period!


----------



## RockinTheBit07

Wow 1million??? thats a lot of posts!! haha well here is one more!! Heres a random thought....tonight i went to get myself dinner cause my parents went out together adn i took my little kitten with me! We have a special leash for cats lol he sat in my lap the whole time and didnt meow or nothing, i am so proud of him! he's my little kitty body guard lol


----------



## I Love Lane

i have nothing to say.................................


----------



## PoptartShop

^LOL, aww! 

I am obsessed with my Canon PowerShot A650 IS digital camera!! Yess, I'm a photography addict.


----------



## free_sprtd

ooooooh poptart! i have one of those and it is my faaaaaaaaaaaaav!! 'squeal' heheehe

however, I am very sad....I lOST My charger...  I think i am going to have to order one from ebay sadly.

Rockin:
We used to take our cat sometimes too.....she wasn't as quiet though lol


----------



## PoptartShop

^Awesome!!!!   
aww, haha!

Speaking of charger...my phone needs to be charged!!


----------



## jazzyrider

free_sprtd said:


> THAT'S ONE HUNGRY HORSE!!!!


tell me about it lol 

lane - OH??? whats that lol


----------



## Grumman

...


----------



## PoptartShop

TGIF everyoneeeeee!!


----------



## free_sprtd

Going to see my horse today yay!! Hope he's having a good day


----------



## PoptartShop

^Oooh awesome!! 
hehe I just got back from riding my horse; she is loving the windy weather...very hyper!!


----------



## free_sprtd

yay it was a good day today!!! oh and since I practiced with the spray bottle and had lots of treats.....T is getting used to!! yay no more jumpiness!!!! I love it when progress happens, even if its small!


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww that's good!!!!!  Yesss of course!


----------



## free_sprtd

*LETS PLAY "GET TO KNOW YA!"*

*So lets all get to know eachother a little better! (well, you don't have to play if you don't want to hehe). 

How bout listing...

Name
Age
Something about your family 
Something about your life (could be anything!)
How long you've been with horses/something about yours

Let's start there! You don't have to answer them all, or you can add your own.

My name is Lacy
I am 21 (almost 22!)
I live with my boyfriend of 4 1/2 years in Canby, Or unfortunately in a small apartment :? with our 2 dogs, 2 cats, fish, and lizard.
Everyday I take my dogs to our business in Portland, Or where they are considered the mascots hehe
I have been riding for 6 months now and Purchased my first horse 11/2/07 who is a 1 1/2 yr old mustang gelding with the sweetest personality!

The boyfriend (Nick) and our boys @ work









Winston (the cat) and Bandit (my pommie)









Boston our Siamese minx (sp?)  









Rex our newest addition (well, almost a year now)









And T-Man at his old home









Well, sorry for the overload, but hey lets get to know eachother!!! lol[/img]*


----------



## PoptartShop

I'll play! 

*Name: *Allison
*Age: *16.
*Something about your family: *I live with my Mom, Dad & I have a brother, but he is moving to Florida!  My parents don't ride though; but they are the best & love animals.
*Something about your life (could be anything!): *I love graphic design, & I'm a huge photography addict. I love cameras! My favorite thing in my life is my horse because whenever I'm stressed or down, I can just go for a ride & everything will fall off my shoulders! She always makes me feel better. 
*How long you've been with horses/something about yours:* I've been riding for awhile now, I used to ride Western but now I ride English all the time; I do jumping.  I have a horse named Lexi who is a buckskin QH about 8yrs old, I got her last May.  May 13th to be exact, LOL!  Anyway, I love horses, & I wouldn't trade my life for the world.


----------



## free_sprtd

yay how nice!

your horse is gorgeous by the way...i love buckskins


----------



## RockinTheBit07

Name: Karlena
Age: 18
Family: I have 5 cats, 1 dog, and i lease a horse (even tho it feels like i own him) I still live with my parents lol, its my first year in college adn i cant afford rent quite yet, my job doesnt pay that much lol. And i have a brother who is a year older than me but is very immature lol.

How long?: I have been riding for about 6 years now, sponsoring/ leasing horses for about 4 1/2 years. I have been leasing Joe for about 3 years since he was only 3 years old lol, now he is 6. I ride english adn jump, the highest i have jumped thus far is 3'6'' or a little higher.
One of my cats Oliver, our newest kitty!!








My dog Dakota and I. She is such a sweetie!!









Joe after he rolled lol


----------



## jazzyrider

Name Emily
Age 28
Something about your family My family is huge and nuts lol but i love them all 
Something about your life (could be anything!) my life is my horses, my dogs, my fish and my husband. thats all there is to me!! ill post some pics later when i have time 
How long you've been with horses/something about yours i have been around my horses all my life and riding for about 25 years now (geez that makes me sound old lol)

ill say what horses i have but i think most peoples know 

jarred - 17.2 1/2h bay warmblood. big and cranky but sweet if you get him on the right day  he is 8 years old but has only been broken for a year and a half or so and is very green. we're working on that 

possum/gypsy - 15.2h chestnut thoroughbred mare. brilliant dressage horse but prone to falling lame all the time. she is 14 years old. very sweet and due to go to the breeders soon. stallion is going to be a black arab *drools*

cougar - 16.2h bay standardbred. 24 years old but with the energy of a 2 year old  gentle, sweet old man


----------



## free_sprtd

NICE!

love the pics Rockin'

sweet....I feel like I know you guys better already! hehe

1 million here we come!.........*maybe*


----------



## Vidaloco

Name: Maureen 
Age: 50 (geesh old geezer)
Family: Just me and the hubby (Tony) will celebrate 20 years married in May. I have 2 sisters, Mom and Dad (divorced)
Life: Same as Emily but minus the fish and add chickens and cats.
How long with horses? Your taxing my memory here but I was around 12-13 til I got interested in boys and learned to drive at 16-17. With Tony its been 6 years since we bought our first horse. Those are our girls in my avitar. Left to right 
Vida mare 7 yo; Pretty Saro filly almost 2 yo ; Shiloh filly almost 2 yo
Sassafras mare 5 yo Moms and their babys  They are all Kentucky/Rocky Mountain horses.


----------



## jazzyrider

to help this thread along its way to a million i thought i would do a new post of my pics instead of editing my last post 

first, my dogs

polly pocket (we named her that because the day we got her she was so small you could fit her in your pocket and it made me think of those tiny dolls called polly pocket ). she is a dachsund x mini fox terrior










cooper - ridgeback x staffy. he was an abused child and we rescued him. he was in such bad shape when we got him at 6 weeks old but now he is really good 










goldie - she was named goldie because she has a gold patch over one eye like 'goldeneye'  she is a fox terrior x something. another rescue










me and my husband at our wedding (ive lost weight since then lol most people loose weight for their wedding. i managed to put it on lol)

me and my dad at my wedding. my dad died early last year  RIP daddy










me, my mum and my late dad










me and hubby










and the horses

possum










jarred










cougar


----------



## Vidaloco

Really sweet photos Em, Thanks for sharing them. You were a lovely bride


----------



## jazzyrider

Vidaloco said:


> Really sweet photos Em, Thanks for sharing them. You were a lovely bride



awww thanks vida


----------



## free_sprtd

wow GORGEOUS PICS! 

Polly is my fav , but they are all beautiful!

PS
your wedding looked wonderful and you were just beautiful!


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww that's nice!!  Gorgeous piccies!!


----------



## jazzyrider

free_sprtd said:


> wow GORGEOUS PICS!
> 
> Polly is my fav , but they are all beautiful!
> 
> PS
> your wedding looked wonderful and you were just beautiful!


thank you 

polly is kinda my favourite too. shes a pocket full of cuteness and personality 

poptartshop - thank you


----------



## PoptartShop

No problem!! 

I'm soooo tired.


----------



## buckaroo2010

yes! they are very nice pictures!!


----------



## PoptartShop

Ahhhhhhhhh I'm sooooooo bored. LOL!


----------



## free_sprtd

Sorry if this is inappropriate, but I felt compelled to share this story:


Lisa Burnett, 23, a resident of San Diego, was visiting her in-laws, & while there went to a nearby supermarket to pick up some groceries. Several people noticed her sitting in her car with the windows rolled up & her eyes closed, with both hands behind the back of her head. One customer who had been at the store for a while became concerned & walked over to the car. He noticed that Lisa's eyes were now open, & she looked very strange. He asked her if she was okay, & she replied that she'd been shot in the back of the head, & had been holding her brains in for over an hour. The man called the paramedics, who broke into the car because the doors were locked & Lisa refused to remove her hands from her head. When they finally got in, the found that Lisa had a wad of bread dough on the back of her head... A Pillsbury biscuit canister had exploded from the heat, making a loud noise that sounded like a gunshot, & the wad of dough hit her in the back of the head. When she reached back to find out what it was, she felt the dough & thought it was her brains. She initially passed out, but quickly recovered and tried to hold her brains in for over an hour until someone noticed & came to her aid. Lisa is blonde.


----------



## jazzyrider

^^^ lol thats priceless :lol:


----------



## RockinTheBit07

Is that a true story? lol. Or is it just another blonde joke :roll: lol. Cause i get jokes like that all the time even tho i am only a dirty blonde lol


----------



## luvmystandardbred27

what number is this? lol :lol:


----------



## free_sprtd

^^ You were number 166 in the posting......wonder how far it will get and how long it will take lol

I don't know if it was a true story or not, It was a bulletin on my myspace and I just thought it was hilarious!


----------



## luvmystandardbred27

oh lol! 8)


----------



## HorsesAreForever

hey pplz lol well where up to like 170 something i think idk but erm i free lunged will for the first time since i got him! went great so how are u ppls doing??


----------



## RockinTheBit07

Well today was a bit frustrating ride until the end. Both my horse and i clashed heads (so to speak) today, he would not listen to me and was being extremely lazy. After i was done fighting with him, i guess he figured that it takes less energy to do what i want him to do lol. but the end of our ride was great, he was moving and very responsive to me.


----------



## jazzyrider

yaaay! i got my permit to move my horses to the pony club yesterday  (cant wait til this stupid EI is over so we can go somewhere without having to ask the stupid government if we can or not).

so its all set. we pack up and move on on the 20th of this month woohoo!!! now we will have a dressage arena, a jumping area, a bush trail and a 60 acre paddock that doesnt get flooded when it rains which means we can get some regular exercise going  cant wait! only 10 days to go


----------



## free_sprtd

NICE! CONGRATS JAZZY!!  


Hey Rockin...I know how you feel....we had the EXACT same day today, besides the riding part. Thunder was being a little baby brattness hehe, but then got over it after a little work. overall.... a good day.


----------



## PoptartShop

Awesome, Jazzy! I'm soo happy for you!!  Yay!


----------



## Friesian Mirror

Alright Jazzy!! I bet you can't wait!!


----------



## I Love Lane

Blah blah blah blah.....................

Yay Jazzy!!! That is great. What area are they headed too??? (and from a few days ago OH is other half :wink: )


----------



## PoptartShop

****. I just got in from riding!  Lexi basically made ME all dirty after I got HER all clean! Haha, it's like when she's clean all the dirt goes on me!  LOL!! Yea...she rolled a lot today!!


----------



## I Love Lane

LEXI!!!!! Why do they feel that we need to be dirtier then they are at all times.................. :roll: :twisted:


----------



## PoptartShop

^I know, seriously!!! Grrr. LOL!! 
Least mud can be washed out...but still, ehhhhh!


----------



## Grumman

Im really hungry... And I wrote in the poem place how cool.... NOT!!!! But I did.... lol. Does anyone like in love with the smell of there horse? Gosh, do I ever! Weird huh....


----------



## Delregans Way

yeh Grum... i am in love with the smell of my horses, i reckon they should invent a perfume lol.... lets all smell like horses haha!! If you told that (That you love the smell of your horses) to any un horsey person, they would think ur half stupid...lol :roll: . So guys, how are your horses going? All well?


----------



## Grumman

LOL yeah they should, but my Gracey, she has a uniqe smell, I just cant get enough!! <Really.... I like have her blanket on my bed<creepy, yes.


----------



## jazzyrider

I Love Lane said:


> Blah blah blah blah.....................
> 
> Yay Jazzy!!! That is great. What area are they headed too??? (and from a few days ago OH is other half :wink: )


ah ok  yeah thats him 

we are off to ridegwood heights pony club at pallara. i didnt really want to go to a pony club but we cant find anywhere else that doesnt cost heaps per week. dont know of anywhere else do ya?


----------



## jazzyrider

free_sprtd said:


> NICE! CONGRATS JAZZY!!


thank you 

fresian mirror - you bet i cant wait  its gunna be sooooooooooo good 

poptartshop - thanx! im really happy for me too


----------



## jazzyrider

oh yeah, i love the smell of my horses too  and the leather and the hay and the molassess (sp?) i love it all!!!!

sorry about the double post but since we are trying to make it to a million i figured it wouldnt matter


----------



## Vidaloco

I finally have Vida nice enough to stand still while I stick my nose in her neck and give her a good whiff. I think she wondered "what the heck are you doing?" at first. I don't smell my mohair cinch it smells pretty bad like a wet dog. Its in being washed at the moment :shock: .


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah...I love the smell of my horse as well; un-horsey people just don't understand. LOL!! But will they ever? I doubt it. :lol: I like the whole barn smell...all the tack, etc.!


----------



## free_sprtd

mmmm.......walking into the barn after it's been a couple days is pretty relaxing...

oooh i love the smell when they are running and kicking up dirt in the arena! lol heheh

we are all a strange bird of a different color i guess!


----------



## Vidaloco

We have a little tack "shed" not out in the barn. My nephew was visiting and I showed him my new saddle. He wanted me to close the door and just leave him in there :lol: All that leather and horsey smell. When my mom comes to visit she always wants to stay out in my hay barn which also houses my chickens. She says it smells like her childhood, hay and feed and chickens :lol: Funny how some smells can be great to some and bring back memorys and others just say yuck stinky peeyewey  Cow manure and silage always remind me of childhood, I love the smell of cows, weird I know


----------



## RockinTheBit07

Well at school (Fresno State University) which is a major agriculture school smells like stinky cow poo in the early morning, it is intoxicating! lol. Its weird the barn at the University where i ride for the team has a different horse smell than at the place where my horse is. :shock: lol, i love the smell of my horse, i love to give him kisses on the neck or the nose or cheek and after a ride it has a salty after taste lol from dried sweat, yah kinda gross. I think my horse also likes how i smell because he always smells my head and behind my ears a lot!! lol

So today was not a good day for me. First off i didnt feel good, you ladies understand what i am going through today (or this week for that matter :roll: ) and well Joe was being a brat. He would not move out at all, and even when i got after him with a smack all he did was try adn buck me off, but none the less was still lazy... Also i am working on bending him and having him cross his legs over (dont know what it is called, cant think right now) and one way he does it great but the other way he backs up or walks forward even when i add leg and rein, he gets frustrated really easily so when he doesnt get something right away he acts like an idiot. SO basically i wanted to strangle him! lol but we all have our days, hopefully tomorrow our jumping lesson is much better. :roll:


----------



## PoptartShop

****. Guess what everyone?
My non-horsey friend felt my mares mane & tail...she was like, "OMG I DIDN'T KNOW THEY FELT LIKE THAT! I THOUGHT THEY WERE SOOOO FLUFFY & SOFT LIKE OUR KINDA HAIR!! " I was like...no. LOL!! Shows how much she knows. :lol: :roll:


----------



## free_sprtd

This is a silly question, but can a bicolor mane change color over time, or possibly become solid?


----------



## jazzyrider

oh today was a great day...the EI ban has been half lifted  you still have to get a permit to move long distances but we are allowed to ride off the property now yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!! this required me leaving work early (i have the coolest boss) and grab my hubby to go for a ride...OFF THE PROPERTY woooooohoooooo!!!!

and then along the way this man stopped us who has horses up the road and we got to chatting. turns out he has a lovely stallion who im going to have a look at as he could possibly be a good suitor for my mare. i know i had chosen the arab and i may still go with him but this guy has a stunning black freisian (sp??)  im very keen to have a close look at him. i only saw him from a distance as we didnt have time to ride down to the paddock where he was but we are going to see him tomorrow. cant wait!

all in all it was a great day


----------



## PoptartShop

^Awesome Jazzy!  I bet the foal would be soo cute! 

I rode bareback & did some jumping, haha I almost fell off when Lexi refused a jump 'cause she got spooked!! LOL!  Sily...it's funny, 'cause horses get spooked at the silliest things! It was actually a tree blowing in the wind...yes, weird!


----------



## marhlfld

*How About Over 1 Million Views of a Youtube video?*

This Youtube video has over 1,144,071 views.

Check it out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FG2PUZoukfA&feature=related


----------



## BluMagic

I don't care about perfume. all I have to do is go lay on my horse for a minute or two. That way I get time with him and the smell!


----------



## jazzyrider

yaaaay! i just got the ultimate garth brooks album  i looooooove garth brooks...so spunky


----------



## RockinTheBit07

Awesome Jazzy!! My mom just bought the Colbie Caillat (sp) cd today lol all for just one song :roll: .

Today was great for joe and i!! Sundays i usually give Joe the day off, chase him in teh arena let him role....But today the outdoor arena had been drug by the tractor and was still very muddy and slick so we couldnt chase but could let them roam on their own. i was sooo afraid he was gonna roll in the mud. Well to my suprise he didnt roll all he did was roam around the arena in search for leaves lol. So i grabbed my camera and we had lots of fun! I posted pics on another thread.


----------



## jazzyrider

i got a funny story...

richard was cleaning out jarreds feet today and he is still a little kicky when it comes to his back feet but has been doing better until today. he seriously didnt want his feet done.

after some time of struggling with him i finally said 'if you dont stand up and stop kicking there will be no sugar cubes for you today' and wouldnt you know it he immediately stopped acting up held his feet up for richard 

i know it was only a coincidence but we laughed for ages. of course i had to give him a sugar cube then


----------



## PoptartShop

^**** that's funny!!  :lol: Aw, haha!! Cute!

Well I was giving Lexi some apples last week, & she was being super hyper 'cause she LOVES them, lol! So I was like "you need to stop being soo hyper or you're not getting anymore"; & like, immediately she calmed down. Whatta coincidence! 
They sure love their treats, hehe!


----------



## jazzyrider

^ lol they sure do


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Ha, my horse will do anything for treats. So I figured since he will do a lot for a treat, I taught him to bow, and kiss me, and hug me.


----------



## jazzyrider

Harlee rides horses said:


> Ha, my horse will do anything for treats. So I figured since he will do a lot for a treat, I taught him to bow, and kiss me, and hug me.


oo ooo tips on teaching a horse to bow would be great  ive been trying it for a little while but he just stands there and looks at me like im an idiot or something lol what did you do to teach yours to bow?


----------



## free_sprtd

oh yes TIPS TIPS TIPS!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

Aw that's awesome! 
Haha, I tried with Lexi but she was like "just gimme the darn treats already!!" hahaha! I don't think she can bow. But it'd be soo cool if she knew how to!


----------



## Vidaloco

What a nasty pizzley drizzley rainy day  Never even changed out of my jammies. Glad the horses and chickens don't critique my wardrobe.


----------



## free_sprtd

ah man....i left my lunch at home today now im hungry. poopy


----------



## Vidaloco

Vending machine cuisine?


----------



## meggymoo

Vidaloco said:


> What a nasty pizzley drizzley rainy day  Never even changed out of my jammies. Glad the horses and chickens don't critique my wardrobe.


Jammies! I thought it was only me who called PJ's that! Lol.


----------



## Vidaloco

meggymoo said:


> Vidaloco said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a nasty pizzley drizzley rainy day  Never even changed out of my jammies. Glad the horses and chickens don't critique my wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> Jammies! I thought it was only me who called PJ's that! Lol.
Click to expand...

Nope, and I'm still in them :lol: Guess I really should go take a shower  then I can put clean jammies on.  
Its starting to snow now :evil:


----------



## tim

Everyone should hear _Radiohead - In Rainbows_ at least once in their life.


----------



## free_sprtd

hehe except we own the store, so no vending machine. nah i had left over home made hamburgers that were going to be really good today lol. im gonna run to the store. 



ooh ooh!!! (raises hand!) I call em jammies


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva




----------



## free_sprtd

:shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:


----------



## PoptartShop

LOL smileys much?!!  :lol:

Anyway, today was SO much fun!! 
I practiced more jumping with Lexi; she's doing soo well. Only refused once!!!  I love herrrrr!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

:shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: 

I hope I don't block the system. If I do, tell me then delete it lol!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Now that! Is a lot of smilies


----------



## free_sprtd

:shock: whoa


----------



## free_sprtd

Yay for Lexi! It's always nice when you feel like you can accomplish something new


----------



## jazzyrider

yaaay! i love my jammies 

2 days til we move the horses yaaay cant wait


----------



## PoptartShop

Yes it is!!  
& WOW that is deff. a smiley-overload LOL!!!  

Yay Jazzy!!!!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

8) I think I have issues with smilies.


----------



## jazzyrider

PoptartShop said:


> Yes it is!!
> & WOW that is deff. a smiley-overload LOL!!!
> 
> Yay Jazzy!!!!!


yay me


----------



## izzie

WOW :shock: :shock: :shock: 
i think i had i heart attack :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop

^LOL!! 
I just got Lexi a new blanket for turn-out!
I'm hoping she won't ruin it if she rolls, LOL!!!!

Wow...I say LOL too much!!!!!


----------



## meggymoo

Lol! :lol: Just like me!


----------



## PoptartShop

LOL!!  Yeah it's a bad habit, haha!!


----------



## Delregans Way

haha, hey wot are we up to??  This is gunna take a while... hehe :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

I don't think a million yet; LOL!! 
But we're gonna get up there...hopefully, right?  haha!


----------



## tim

Yes, we will start counting when the "count to 1000" thread is finished.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

It'll be hard for some people. 

Arrr? 90000?!?!?!?


----------



## PoptartShop

LOL! 

I am soo full, I just went out to dinner. 
Good news! My friend is starting to part-board an OTTB gelding!  I'm soo excited for her; he's such a sweetheart, his name's Checkpoint. (yes weird, I know. LOL!).


----------



## jazzyrider

yay for your friend and your full belly 

this time tomorrow all the horses will be at their new home with all the fresh grass they can eat  woohoo!


----------



## jazzyrider

dfhs/,"X
]f=e049quoefeo8rgp9p;lsnhbdb v.b xlkbd'[l
[FGO[SEORWOFJGD;FLCF/

thats a message from one of my baby guinea pigs  (he was running on the keyboard)


----------



## PoptartShop

^****!  Aw! I don't have Guinea Pigs, but I like letting my hamsters (separately of course as they are Syrians!) run on my keyboard, hehe!

YAY for your horses, YAY!!!!!


----------



## RockinTheBit07

Well i dont have a whole lot to say but i thought i would help with a post to get closer to a million which is a long way to go lol


----------



## PoptartShop

^LOL yeah it deff. is!


----------



## meggymoo

jazzyrider said:


> dfhs/,"X
> ]f=e049quoefeo8rgp9p;lsnhbdb v.b xlkbd'[l
> [FGO[SEORWOFJGD;FLCF/
> 
> thats a message from one of my baby guinea pigs  (he was running on the keyboard)


Thats cute. :lol: Lol.


----------



## Vidaloco

Its is freezing out brrrr cold enough to freeze the inside of your nose when you breath....thats cold. Hubbys working the weekend again so guess its ok.


----------



## PoptartShop

^Ah, tell me about it; it's cold here too! Like 30 something! Brrr. LOL!


----------



## jazzyrider

meggymoo said:



> jazzyrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> dfhs/,"X
> ]f=e049quoefeo8rgp9p;lsnhbdb v.b xlkbd'[l
> [FGO[SEORWOFJGD;FLCF/
> 
> thats a message from one of my baby guinea pigs  (he was running on the keyboard)
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cute. :lol: Lol.
Click to expand...

lol little ones  soo cute! i love my little guinea pigs


----------



## jazzyrider

well the horses are all moved yaaaaay we had no problems loading the horses like we thought we would. i especially thought we would have trouble with jarred but after the offer of a carrot he decided it was in his best interest to go into the float 

its so good at the pony club...well kinda!! lol the place is good but the president fella told us to put the horses in these two small paddocks that have been sectioned off for if a horse is sick or injured or something. he wanted them in there for a few days while they settle in. anyways, this one lady wanted to feed her horses in there and got all worked up about it but after a little "debating" she decided finally that it wasnt our fault but the presidents fault. 

anyway i rode possum in the arena for the first time ever. it was awesome to put her through some paces and see how she really goes. i was going to get richard to take some pics of that but he was too busy introducing himself to all the horses there lol but she did really well 

will post some pics tomorrow but yaaaay for my horsies new home


----------



## Vidaloco

YAY new home for Jazzy's kids :!: Don't feel too off about the seperation. Whenever we have brought a new horse home, we have always seperated them from the rest for a week or so. Glad everyone made the trip safe and sound.


----------



## PoptartShop

Aw yay Jazzy I'm so happy for you & your horses!!  That's great!!!


----------



## I Love Lane

i deffinately think this thread has mad itself worthy of a STICKY now!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

^I agree!!!


----------



## Vidaloco

I don't know how to add a sticky, sorry  I'll see if I can figure it out.


----------



## Vidaloco

Looks like I would have to start a whole new thread and that would defeat the million post attempt. I'll keep trying


----------



## Vidaloco

ta-da drum roll please......Sticky in place


----------



## I Love Lane

yay for the sticky!!!!!!!! whoo hoo!!!!!!!


----------



## tim

Now you just have to make it so that guests can post in here and we'll be on the way.


----------



## PoptartShop

Yayy for stickynessssss!  LOL! 
This week is like,flying by! 
So, today I went to get Lexi out of the pasture...it was hilarious! She had all this hay stuck to her blanket, LOL it was soo funny. Ugh, I should've taken a pic!


----------



## free_sprtd

can taking vitamins cause you to gain weight? like maybe do they cause your body to take in nutrients different? hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## PoptartShop

Hmm I don't know.
So, I'm basically addicted to Timbaland!! I LOVE his musicccccc!!


----------



## free_sprtd

nice, ya his music is pretty good.

anyone watch the show on ABC family channel called 'wildfire'? im going to buy the first season tonight, and ive never seen an episode! it just looks so good. season 4 started this week, so i need to catch up lol


----------



## PoptartShop

Yesss I love his music! 
Yeah, I've watched that a few times, I've totally forgotten about it though! Hahaha!
Ahh when I hacked out earlier with a few friends, fun timessss except my friends horse Kodie was in heat so...she was kinda being a brat.  LOL! I hate that!


----------



## jazzyrider

tim said:


> Now you just have to make it so that guests can post in here and we'll be on the way.


thats a really good idea. that would help the numbers


----------



## Vidaloco

I should feel really guilty. Great weather (in the 50's) hubby had a day off finally, had planned on going for a ride and ended up snoozing all day. Got chores done but thats about it. Ever have one of those days?


----------



## tim

Yes, and then I realize that my horse probably had a really good day...


----------



## Vidaloco

tim said:


> Yes, and then I realize that my horse probably had a really good day...


Ha didn't think of it that way, I feel better now.. Thanks


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

:lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

LOL that's a gr8 way to think of it!! :lol:


----------



## Friesian Mirror

How's everybodys weekend going??


----------



## JustDressageIt

Alright, I think I'll add to the chaos 

My weekend has been good so far... started volunteering at Opening Gaits, a therapeutic riding association... and finally met the horse I'll be breaking to ride. 

Anyone else??


----------



## PoptartShop

My weekend is going great!
Except, today I went out hacking with my friends, well, we were cantering, & Lexi saw a deer out in the distance, she started getting spooked, so before I knew it I was on the ground LOL!! She really doesn't like deer! She like darted SUPER fast before I could stay on! I fell pretty weird too, almost did a split! Haha I got back on but the ground was kinda hard, ouchies!  Fun day though. My friends all laughed at me though **** I laughed too  Fun timesss.

Otherwise not much really happened; yesterday I did some flatwork with Lexi & she did pretty good, it's kinda cold here so I didn't really enjoy it much my cheeks & nose were red by the end of the day LOL!


----------



## Vidaloco

OUCH Poptart..Glad you are ok. I crossed the creek today a major hurdle for me and my weakened confidence and actually got moving a little faster than a walk. The creek banks were really muddy and Vida hates mud so we kind of slid down.


----------



## Vidaloco

Vida has been very easily spooked lately, unusual for her. Do you think she knows I'm scared to death?


----------



## HorsesAreForever

horses can deffinatly tell when ur nervous or scared upset ect. when u get nervous on a horse u tense up with out relizeing it they feel that and get spooky aswell.


My weekend went good but im selling my horse will and i guess getting a younger horse  my mum doesnt think hes a horse that i really would be satisfied with. I disagree but i guess a younger horse would be a little better for me and i can get more competative (if i decide to show) and maybe get a little further ill miss will but ill be able to see him a lot. hopefully they will board at the place im boarding and i can see him a lot and im sure who ever decides to buy him will be getting a one in a life time all around amazing horse  ill love him with all my heart always and forever! <333

intill I sell will and get my new horse he will stay my icon <3


----------



## jazzyrider

Vidaloco said:


> Vida has been very easily spooked lately, unusual for her. Do you think she knows I'm scared to death?


quite possibly. last monday when i had just found out about my dad and i was crying and all upset, jarred actually snuggled in and gave me cuddles. he isnt a cuddly horse usually in fact he's quite aggressive about having kisses and cuddles normally but he knew i was sad. he wouldnt even let possum near me for a cuddle. 

they always know how we are feeling which is sometimes good and sometimes a bad thing


----------



## PoptartShop

Thanks. 

Yeah, they can deff. tell how you are feeling. If you're angry they sense it, same with if you're nervous, sad. etc. I agree with Jazzy, it can be a good OR bad thing, LOL!


----------



## jazzyrider

1009 

im continuing the counting thread in here to help add to the numbers


----------



## free_sprtd

1010

blah....i sadly have a stomach bug  so my day has been pretty poopy. hope everyone elses day is going good!


----------



## Vidaloco

1011

Sorry free_S take some Pepto and feel better  My mom always gave me warm ginger ale and milk toast


----------



## Vidaloco

1012
Windy much? I went out yesterday and all the horses were laying down behind the tree line trying to stay out of the wind 40-50 mph gusts. poor babys


----------



## ilovemydun

1013

Ugh, yes! We have a storm heading our way by late afternoon. It's about 40ish degrees out now and will drop to well below 0 by tonight! What a difference, uggh. Plus, we are supposed to get rain/tstorms in the early afternoon and when that storms hits about 30-40 mph winds with white out snow storms... :shock: So I am expecting like -30below with that wind chill.


----------



## Vidaloco

1014
spitting snow this morning and 20deg F I dont know what the wind chill is but its blowing same as yesterday. It was 70 yesterday :shock: Had to put my coat, goofy farmer hat with the ear flaps and gloves on to do chores this morning. Didn't stay out long enough to scoop poo, its all frozen down anyway.


----------



## lotte

1015 
nice idea, this topic  
here in germany it's not really cold. bout 10deg celsius


----------



## Friesian Mirror

1016

It's not too bad here, about maybe 40 - 50f or so right now. It's supposed to rain this evening and tomorrow.


----------



## free_sprtd

1017

THANKS  Feeling better now....actually getting ready for a training session for thunder in an hour

we had snow yesterday, which looked like powdered sugar (MAYBE an inch, and ALL schools were closed! lol My bros and Sis in Kansas go to school with like 4-5 ft of it! Portland people usually freak out when a snowflake falls lol


----------



## jazzyrider

1018

im so glad i live in the tropics  im cold just listening to everyone saying how cold it is lol

its raining here at the moment...again!!! 

_rain rain go away come again another day_


----------



## Vidaloco

free_sprtd said:


> 1017
> 
> THANKS  Feeling better now....actually getting ready for a training session for thunder in an hour
> 
> we had snow yesterday, which looked like powdered sugar (MAYBE an inch, and ALL schools were closed! lol My bros and Sis in Kansas go to school with like 4-5 ft of it! Portland people usually freak out when a snowflake falls lol


I didn't know you had family in KS. I'm by Winfield, way south so if we got 4-5 ft. I would freak out.


----------



## free_sprtd

ha yes, they live in Wamego, close to Witchita. My dads side mostly lives there, but about 3 years ago, my dad, grandpa, younger brother and sister moved there. We go out there for the 4th of July and just love it! Winsfield huh? never heard of it! I dont know if all that snow is still there, but it did happen!


----------



## buckaroo2010

1018
about 40 degress here and raining  & possible storms later


----------



## Vidaloco

free_sprtd said:


> ha yes, they live in Wamego, close to Witchita. My dads side mostly lives there, but about 3 years ago, my dad, grandpa, younger brother and sister moved there. We go out there for the 4th of July and just love it! Winsfield huh? never heard of it! I dont know if all that snow is still there, but it did happen!


I can see it in Wamego thats WAY north of me. I'm about 20 miles from Oklahoma


----------



## jazzyrider

1019

still raining here too. miserable rain! cant wait til winter when it wont rain


----------



## free_sprtd

ya i guess they are pretty far north :wink: 



1020


----------



## jazzyrider

1021


----------



## free_sprtd

now does it REALLY count technically there are only 2 hundred something replies, so we are starting the 1000 count.....i guess it doesnt matter, but in the end we will be 1000 off.  just thought about that...it took me a minute(i catch on to things in a blondish manner) and for a second I really thought we were over 1000! lol ya im a nerd............. 8) 

1022


----------



## jazzyrider

^^^^

i just continued it in here to help with the addition of replies  couldnt be bothered starting from 1 again


----------



## jazzyrider

1023


----------



## free_sprtd

oh i know! lol i understand why, but i just caught on (blonde moment) :mrgreen: 


1024


----------



## jazzyrider

free_sprtd said:


> oh i know! lol i understand why, but i just caught on (blonde moment) :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 1024


oh lol having a blonde moment of my own there  im not blonde though


----------



## jazzyrider

1025


----------



## free_sprtd

NICE :wink: HEHE

1026


----------



## free_sprtd

mmmm mmm mmmm..... can't wait for dinner tonight!!! my dearest just needs to hurry up because it's done and im hungry! lol

on the menu:
Steak (fabulously seasoned)
Broccoli cheese rice
Green beans 
Corn Bread! 
And a big tall COLD glass of milk mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


1027


----------



## jazzyrider

1028

mmmm sounds yummy  except that i dont know what corn bread is lol must be an american thing


----------



## free_sprtd

WHAT??!?!?! oh my goodness i forgot that things really are different there and here....well it's a bread that is made of corn meal, flour, 1 egg, milk, baking powder, a bit of salt. and that's about it. its really simple, and tastes really good especially with some butter on it on the side of chili. 

what is one of your fav aussie dishes?


----------



## free_sprtd

oops 1029


----------



## jazzyrider

free_sprtd said:


> WHAT??!?!?! oh my goodness i forgot that things really are different there and here....well it's a bread that is made of corn meal, flour, 1 egg, milk, baking powder, a bit of salt. and that's about it. its really simple, and tastes really good especially with some butter on it on the side of chili.
> 
> what is one of your fav aussie dishes?


lamb chops  i dont know how aussie that is and im pretty sure we arent the only country with lamb chops but theyre my fav


----------



## jazzyrider

1030


----------



## Vidaloco

1031
You would be hard put to find lamb in most of the grocery stores here. This is beef country though. I have seen it around Easter and other Holidays. 
They make all kinds of bread type stuff from corn meal here. I like it with honey. Its the best as a coating for a fish fry


----------



## PoptartShop

1032.

YAY it was supposed to rain & it's super sunny.  Yayerss. lol.


----------



## buckaroo2010

1033 sunny here all day yay!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

1034


----------



## jazzyrider

Vidaloco said:


> 1031
> You would be hard put to find lamb in most of the grocery stores here. This is beef country though. I have seen it around Easter and other Holidays.
> They make all kinds of bread type stuff from corn meal here. I like it with honey. Its the best as a coating for a fish fry


wow!! no lamb!! oh dear. that is a dire situation lol remind me to never move to kansas  

does anyone have an exact recipe for the corn bread stuff. it sounds really yummy 

i had an awesome ride today. i love having an arena to ride in  we did half passes and flying changes and all kinds of stuff. possum is coming along well since having a proper arena to work in. we even did some jumping in the end and she does fantastic considering she was always afraid to jump before. she was even correcting herself when she was out of beat for the jump  i set the video up when i started and realised when id finished that id pressed the off button instead of the record button oops i guess next time ill get off my horse to sort the camera out...will teach me for being lazy lol

anyhoo, today was great and the horses are getting fat on all the grass they have to eat now. its awesome. its already costing me less to feed them and they look the best they have in ages  ill put some pics up in the pics section


----------



## jazzyrider

1035


----------



## free_sprtd

YAY FOR JAZZY! Glad to hear everything is working out so well for your babies 

Here's the recipe (granted it's off the box of corn meal). I personally love it with butter after it's hot! We just had some with chili tonight lol

I just bought a box of corn meal from the grocery store called 'Albers yellow corn meal' (but i'm pretty sure whatever you can find should work)

1 cup Albers yellow corn meal
1 Cup all-purpose flour
1/4 cup granulated sugar
1 Tbsp. baking powder
1 tsp salt
1 Cup milk
1/3 Cup Vegitable oil
1 Large egg, lightly beaten

DIRECTIONS

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Grease 8-inch-square baking pan.
Combine corn meal, flour, sugar, baking powder and salt in medium bowl. Combine milk, oil and egg in small bowl; mix well. Add milk mixture to flour mixture; stir just until blended. Pour into prepared pan.

BAKE for 20 to 25 minutes or until wooden pick inserted (like a shishkabob stick) in the center comes out clean. Serve warm.

I usually just mix it all in the same bowl to save on dishes lol, but you can do it however. It's a bit grainy obviously because of the corn meal, but I just find it delicious! And it's naturally fat free hehe.

Good luck! let me know if you have any questions :wink: 

1036


----------



## jazzyrider

awesome!!! thanks for that! ever since watching the green mile ive wondered about corn bread  im going to give it a try this weekend once i convert it to the metric system  fahrenheit and stuff still confuse me lol

1037


----------



## Vidaloco

I guess I'm a southerner at heart I always bake corn bread in an iron skillet that has been heated up in the oven, put in some crisco pour in the batter and bake. Not fat free though :lol: The southern style is not sweet either. Its really a regional thing on how its made. Some areas make it like pan cakes fried in a pan on the top of the stove. or just hushpuppies. Cornbread and beans are a regular winter meal at my house.


----------



## Vidaloco

Now I'm hungry and I dont have any beans soaked


----------



## free_sprtd

hehehe wow i didnt know there were so many ways to make cornbread! lol i just made it from the box cuz that's all i knew how to do, but now since i know there are so many different ways, i can play with the recipe a bit. i love to cook :wink: 

sorry jazzy! i figured that would be a problem....i don't know how the conversions work either


----------



## free_sprtd

*FLAMING!*

I am just a tad bit annoyed. So I was out there visiting thunder today, and the barn owner was out cleaning stalls and asked me if I realized that Thunders back legs were turned out. UH DUH??? lol Of course I did, I have even asked him about it before and he said there was nothing wrong with it. He went on to ask me if I have my ferrier connected with my vet to help the situation. Uh yes................... I have been terribly concerned about it, but was told there isnt much we can do at this point until he grows up a little more.. You see, at this place, they really want everyone to be involved with everything they do, like use their vitamins, ferrier, grain, blankets, toys, ect. They said I can bring my own stuff in, but when I do, they get all weird about it. I just felt today like maybe he was acting like I don't watch for certain things. Well I am out there everyday, and yes, I notice EVERYTHING. I check him out everytime I go there! lol geez louise.

ON A GOOD NOTE!!! Thunder was feeling really good today! he was running around so fast for a while, and we were playing like crazy......and then....................HE BIFFED IT!!! lol poor guy, I think he slid or something and his back end went completely down. Im going to watch his back feet, because when he got up, he was walking funny (i think it scared him). AFter some walking he was fine. well, im off!


----------



## Vidaloco

Sounds like he probably wants to sell you something :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

1038...my horse is going to be soo muddy tomorrow there a bucnch of rain on its way  now i cant ride this weekend


----------



## free_sprtd

sell me something?? like what? or is that just a phrase lol  sorry (blonde here)

1039


----------



## buckaroo2010

1040


----------



## jazzyrider

1041


----------



## jazzyrider

jarred and i had our first ride EVER in an arena today. its sucked for so long because we havent had the room to do anything much and i really didnt know where he was at.

well i found out that he thinks the arena fence is going to eat him lol he had to keep a very close eye on it at all times lol scary scary fence  he trots and bends nicely around corners but dont try it at a canter lol he drops his shoulder and ups the speed but we kinda started getting that sorted before the end. he likes to go on the bit but only for a second hehehe but i dont mind cause he has little muscle at the moment and is only just learning. 

i changed his bit too which has seemed to help. i had him in a snaffle but i bought him one of those french link loose ring training snaffle thingies and he loved it. he didnt throw his head or pull it down on me like he often did before and he seemed to listen to me a lot more. i am ultra happy with it 

tomorrow i am going to start lunging with the pessoa system. my friend roseanne lent me a roller today (horseland only had pony size left and im not sure that would fit a warmblood lol) so tomorrow we can start using it on the loosest set up. yay! cant wait! finally i am getting to start doing some serious work with my guys and i love it  yay for me hehehehehe


----------



## Vidaloco

Glad you finally have some room to stretch  I know I'd go nuts if I had to stay in a small area. I'm a little claustraphobic so I could imagine how a horse feels. 
I get to start wallpapering the bathroom this weekend whoopee. I pulled out the shower door to replace with a curtain and pulled a bunch of the old wallpaper down. The new just came in last night. Hubby is working the day shift this weekend and there is 6-8" of snow on the ground so might as well :lol:


----------



## Ride4Life

omg I found out yesterday that my horse instructor that came form newyork use to coach riders in the grandprix! i was lfreaking out 2 lol. I love the horse that im rideing there, hes like 20 y/o but he really doesnt act liek it. he still jumps 3 ft & sometimes higher & he has that amazing automatic lead change lol.


----------



## free_sprtd

so tonight it's chicken enchiladas! im so bored right now, i think im gonna go watch a movie. my boyfriend is in the living room playing wii with his cousin, it's almost 11:30 pm, and I'm the one stuck making dinner lol. luckily it's almost done. sooooooooo ya....1042


----------



## PoptartShop

1043. 

Blah, it rained SO much today! It was a little chilly too (deff. not good riding weather!) so I didn't ride, but I gave Lexi a lot of carrots & groomed her, hehe she also didn't roll which I'm SO glad about, because it'd be a pain in the butt to brush all that wet mud off, I mean she is a buckskin! :lol:


----------



## kailei_bailei

number ??????? (lol i dont know!)

just wanted 2 be part of this.

i'm geddin a new baby soon

a little british bulldog!

her names blossom!


----------



## jazzyrider

^^^ oh yay! 

1044


----------



## free_sprtd

1045.....


----------



## jazzyrider

1046

rain rain go away...its raining again today grrr considering 3/4 of my state is underwater i think its safe to say the drought has broken lol 12,000 head of cattle have drowned across the state in the last week and there is more rain on the way. much of the state has been considered a natural disaster zone. from droughts to floods. crazy! i watched a special on the floods last night and there are many outback towns that all you can see of the town are the roofs of houses and these are queensland style homes that are built high to avoid floods. 

its good to see a break in the weather pattern though. we just need the dam that supplies brisbane to fill up and we're set


----------



## buckaroo2010

1047


----------



## free_sprtd

1048


----------



## buckaroo2010

1049


----------



## free_sprtd

1050!! :wink:


----------



## buckaroo2010

1051


----------



## free_sprtd

1052 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

ya im bored lol


----------



## PoptartShop

1053.

Aww Jazzy, that sucks!  I hate the rain...today was sunny but also a bit on the chilly side! Bearable though. I rode bareback today, it was soo fun! I needed to do some more seat work.


----------



## buckaroo2010

1054 8)


----------



## PoptartShop

1055. 
You think we're ever gonna get to a million? LOL!


----------



## jazzyrider

PoptartShop said:


> 1053.
> 
> Aww Jazzy, that sucks!  I hate the rain...today was sunny but also a bit on the chilly side! Bearable though. I rode bareback today, it was soo fun! I needed to do some more seat work.


sure does  its still raining lol i wanna ride!!!!!

anyhoo...1056


----------



## I Love Lane

1057

(*Kisses and waves at Jazzyrider*)


----------



## AKPaintLover

1058

1 million is a ways off. 

20 below zero here...haven't ridden in about a week due to cold snap (zero is about my limit). Supposed to get colder all week. I hate the cold.


----------



## jazzyrider

I Love Lane said:


> 1057
> 
> (*Kisses and waves at Jazzyrider*)


*waves back at lane & catches kiss * 

where have ya been? i was thinking yesterday that i havent seen much of you around the last few days. or maybe ive just not been browsing the same threads :?


----------



## jazzyrider

1059


----------



## PoptartShop

1060!  We're getting up thereee.

Bleh it's a bit foggy & it rained last night! How's everyone's weather?


----------



## AKPaintLover

1061

Down to 40 below today...I may go home and blanket some horses! It is a deceivingly georgeous and sunny day out on the playground right now though!


----------



## PoptartShop

1062. 
Yeah, I put a blanket on Lexi for turnout earlier; it was getting a bit chilly. Looks like it might rain now, too!


----------



## Vidaloco

1063
65 deg. today suppose to be 20 tomorrow and snow :evil: I got my bathroom wallpapered Yahoo  That has to be the hardest room to paper.


----------



## Ride4Life

1064

wow we had this big ice strom here in va & everything was covered in like a quater of an inch in ice! it was kinnda fun tho lol. yay & we got out of school 4 it!


----------



## buckaroo2010

1065

been rainy here all day :shock:


----------



## AKPaintLover

Vida, I wish it were 20 here! 

They don't cancel schoo for anything here! We just have the elementary kids stay in for recess whenever it is colder than 20 below zero....they stayed in today!


----------



## buckaroo2010

wow!! i dont think kids should be allowed outside with it being that COLD!!! :shock:


----------



## I Love Lane

jazzyrider said:


> I Love Lane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1057
> 
> (*Kisses and waves at Jazzyrider*)
> 
> 
> 
> *waves back at lane & catches kiss *
> 
> where have ya been? i was thinking yesterday that i havent seen much of you around the last few days. or maybe ive just not been browsing the same threads :?
Click to expand...

was sick with this thing that is growing in my tummy - had to go to the hospital and put my feet up for a week


----------



## AKPaintLover

buckaroo2010 said:


> wow!! i dont think kids should be allowed outside with it being that COLD!!! :shock:


It is a different world up here.  The kids go crazy if they have indoor recess too many days in a row!

Horses have blankies on now...and are munching on some extra food. Man I hope this is the last cold snap this year.


----------



## AKPaintLover

Hope you are feeling better Lane.


----------



## jazzyrider

I Love Lane said:


> jazzyrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Love Lane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1057
> 
> (*Kisses and waves at Jazzyrider*)
> 
> 
> 
> *waves back at lane & catches kiss *
> 
> where have ya been? i was thinking yesterday that i havent seen much of you around the last few days. or maybe ive just not been browsing the same threads :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was sick with this thing that is growing in my tummy - had to go to the hospital and put my feet up for a week
Click to expand...

ah ok  silly 'thing'  hope youre feeling better now


----------



## jazzyrider

1066


----------



## jazzyrider

its STILL raining here. its been raining for weeks and weeks. 

last night we helped some friends move and we didnt get home until about 3am so i decided this morning that for the first time, i wasnt going to go and tend to the horses :shock: that is an absolute first for me but since they have been at the pony club with all the grass there is there i figured that it wouldnt hurt them to miss breakfast. plus it was still raining, and was supposed to for the rest of the day, so i wouldnt need to take their light rug off. 

just as i got to work the rain cleared up and the sun came out. it warmed up quickly to 28 C (82F). and being that i live in the tropics it was really humid really quickly. and i couldnt get out to get the horses rugs off. i felt really bad!!! even though they only had their summer rugs on they still get really sweaty because of the humidity. 

so ive just got back from work and my plan was to head straight out there and take their rugs off. but then i got home and it started raining again :? now i dont know what to do lol

p.s. add to the list of jobs you need to perform to own horses: weatherman!! cause we always have to try and predict how the weather will be but i rarely get it right lol


----------



## I Love Lane

thanks guys - i am feeling better...... only 27 weeks to go ARGH :evil: 

Leave their rugs on Jazzy, it is raining in Rochedale right now so will be at you within 30mins


----------



## jazzyrider

I Love Lane said:


> thanks guys - i am feeling better...... only 27 weeks to go ARGH :evil:
> 
> Leave their rugs on Jazzy, it is raining in Rochedale right now so will be at you within 30mins


oh really?!? ok then im not going to stress anymore 

glad youre feeling better

i just looked at the bureau of meteorology website and there is heaps and heaps of rain coming...what a surprise lol looks like there is really heavy rain over wivenhoe dam yaaaay


----------



## I Love Lane

1067


----------



## jazzyrider

1068


----------



## tim

jazzyrider said:


> i just looked at the bureau of meteorology website and there is heaps and heaps of rain coming...what a surprise lol looks like there is really heavy rain over wivenhoe dam yaaaay


Now I know where all our rain went... It's a bit of a drought here.


----------



## jazzyrider

tim said:


> jazzyrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just looked at the bureau of meteorology website and there is heaps and heaps of rain coming...what a surprise lol looks like there is really heavy rain over wivenhoe dam yaaaay
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know where all our rain went... It's a bit of a drought here.
Click to expand...

lol we needed it. we are only really strict water restrictions because our water supply dam was only 14% full. we havent been allowed to water our gardens or wash our cars for a couple of years now. the best part is that hay and chaffe prices have dropped because of the rain.

but dont worry, you can have all the rain we never get over winter lol its tropical weather here so it rains all summer and never really in the winter. so you can have all that


----------



## I Love Lane

^^^^^ DITO TO THAT!

OMG Jazzy did you get tha whopper of a storm last night!!!! I thought that my roof was gonna cave in!!! :shock: :!:


----------



## jazzyrider

no storm here  we often miss out on what everyone else gets lol i think there is a magnetic force around holland park sometimes  although it did rain a little last night. always rains at pallara though where the horses are


----------



## buckaroo2010

Glad your better Lane..was is come kind od bug or is there a little one on the way??


----------



## free_sprtd

^^^ If i can remember right, I think she's prego! 

Do tell for sure Lane :wink:


----------



## jazzyrider

^^^ yeah she is pregnant


----------



## I Love Lane

ye i am getting fat and have no control over it!!! Argh! cant ride, cant smoke, cant drink................. yay for me :evil:


----------



## I Love Lane

that sounded worse then it is..... yay for baby - yuck for the rest..... lol


----------



## jazzyrider

yay for baby  is this baby going to be corn or carrots lol


----------



## I Love Lane

deffinitly CORN!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## jazzyrider

I Love Lane said:


> deffinitly CORN!!!!!!! LOL


 hehehehe good


----------



## free_sprtd

^^^hahaha i dont get it  lol does corn mean it's a girl? lol, i can only think of one thing the carrot would represent  :roll: oops hehe

so jazz! your horse is looking amazing!! the new pic in your avatar, just beautiful!


ok ok, we lost track here....1069!


----------



## jazzyrider

free_sprtd said:


> ^^^hahaha i dont get it  lol does corn mean it's a girl? lol, i can only think of one thing the carrot would represent  :roll: oops hehe
> 
> so jazz! your horse is looking amazing!! the new pic in your avatar, just beautiful!
> 
> 
> ok ok, we lost track here....1069!


lol nah! its just a personal joke with lane hehehe it doesnt mean anything rude 

thanks! cougar is starting to look fantastic  shows what a non stop supply of good grass can do 

1070


----------



## free_sprtd

nice! lol

ya i have a bad mind i guess lol, when i told my bf that, his answer was corn was a girl lol

oh well!!! 

night!


----------



## jazzyrider

free_sprtd said:


> nice! lol
> 
> ya i have a bad mind i guess lol, when i told my bf that, his answer was corn was a girl lol
> 
> oh well!!!
> 
> night!


lol night night


----------



## buckaroo2010

aww yay!! when the baby due  ?


----------



## Ride4Life

what are you gonig 2 name it?

1074


----------



## jazzyrider

1075


----------



## I Love Lane

Not due until August so too early to know if it is a boy or a girl yet so we havent really pickeed any names yet........... 

*Lyne smiles to herself and considers calling the baby CC (creamed corn)* :lol: :twisted:


----------



## I Love Lane

1076


----------



## jazzyrider

I Love Lane said:


> Not due until August so too early to know if it is a boy or a girl yet so we havent really pickeed any names yet...........
> 
> *Lyne smiles to herself and considers calling the baby CC (creamed corn)* :lol: :twisted:


lol nice one  iwas trying to think of a corn name but couldnt come up with any lol


----------



## jazzyrider

1077


----------



## buckaroo2010

lol I haved always loved the name Tristan for a Boy or Desirea for a girl lol

1078


----------



## I Love Lane

i like Austin for a boy and Novalie for a girl atm :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

1080
I added "random chat" to the title of this thread do you think that helps? 
The only thing I can think of with the corn and carrots is a morning sickness conversation. You have my tiny mind working overtime :lol:

Its finally light enough to see outside and its snowing AGAIN :twisted:


----------



## PoptartShop

1081.

Well luckily it didn't thunderstorm yesterday...it only rained like 20mins, then got sunny again.  So I lucked out for riding lol I would've ridden bareback, but still a muddy mess! 
Today it's sunny so yay.
Ahh you have snow? Lucky!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

1082

windy here! about got blown out of my barn! :lol: :lol:


----------



## free_sprtd

1083


----------



## AKPaintLover

Well, My hubby just spent the last 2 hours helping my dad get water pipes unfrozen (we share a boiler, septic, & well between our houses) because it is still 30 below here and about 45 below in town....and the forecast is just calling for more. I just love living under construction will all of the kinks NOT worked out of our houses!

I am moving back to Hawaii  (joking)

The houses may be out of whack, but all things horse are functioning well - that is what is important right!?!


----------



## Vidaloco

I know what you mean about Murphys Law. We don't get quite that cold but I spent many mornings last winter boiling water to pour on my supposedly freeze proof water hydrants to thaw them out so I could water the horses and chickens. I had to replace them last summer and fingers crossed, they haven't frozen up yet. Oh another wonderful thing that can happened, My washing machine drain pipe froze and I did a load. When it went to drain the water came flying up out of the pipe and all over the floor. Wonderful stuff winter :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Guys please pray from my friend her granmother just passed a few hours ago she did from breast cancer. she has been have troubl for the past 3 months and she just got really worse but know she is out of pain!! I would Appreciate it much!


----------



## free_sprtd

oh no 

prayers to your friend and her family....

god bless


----------



## buckaroo2010

Thank U Free


----------



## PoptartShop

1088.

I am so sorry about your friend's g-mom, buck. 
My prayers & sympathy go out to her & her family, I hope everyone is doing okay.


----------



## appylover31803

I lost my grandma over 2 years ago to cancer. She did have breast cancer, and i think beat it. Before she passed, we received a phone call christmas day saying that she had cancer all over her body. I understand how your friend feels, and I am so sorry. It is never easy to lose someone you loved so much.

I will pray for your friend. I am so sorry


----------



## buckaroo2010

Thank you all. Shes better today & she knows her grandma is in a better place now & happy!


----------



## PoptartShop

I'm glad she is doing better; no problem.
I'm sorry about her grandmom, though.


----------



## free_sprtd

1089


----------



## appylover31803

what're the numbers for?


----------



## buckaroo2010

oh lol we started counting in here after we reaced 1000 in the game forum but now the counting is back in the game forum we have it as count to 10000 now so we dont hve to count in here no more :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## free_sprtd

we are counting to a million!! hehe


yay i have a gold star lol
<<<<<<<<<<------------------------------------


----------



## free_sprtd

oops lol i just caught on lol to the count thing...    :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## buckaroo2010

:lol: :lol: :lol: Its ok!!!


----------



## free_sprtd

I don't know if im allowed to do this or not (please correct me if im wrong), but if anyone wants to be friends on myspace, facebook, or yahoo, add me!

yahoo: [email protected]

myspace: http://www.myspace.com/lace_heck1

facebook: Lacy Hecker


----------



## buckaroo2010

lol i got no clue if your allowed to do it or not lol

i dont have any of them tho!


----------



## free_sprtd

lol ......


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah lol just about everything on my comp is blocked!!! :shock:


----------



## free_sprtd

sad! why is that?


----------



## buckaroo2010

Bc my parents havr parental controls on here!! ugh lol


----------



## PoptartShop

2,000!!!!!!  Yay, long ways to go still.


----------



## jazzyrider

^^^ did we make 2000 already?

it didnt rain yesterday or the day before that yaaaay so ive been riding more. jarred is doing well but yesterday he was cranky because it was windy lol silly jarred


----------



## AKPaintLover

It is up to 10 below zero here..yay!! I rode today and yesterday. They were feisty because they have had a solid 2 weeks off. It has been gorgeous and sunny out during the day, but today there was some wind also, it it was icy cold.

Jazzy, I watched your video..I wish we had weather like that here right now... I am jealous. I am very ready for spring!


----------



## PoptartShop

2,003. Yep!
Ah, it's a bit chilly today; but luckily it's not as windy as it was yesterday...it was horrible!  LOL!


----------



## appylover31803

According to weather.com its 18 degrees, feels like 4. We got snow yesterday but it wasn't too bad. Tomorrow we're supposed to get a few inches of snow. Not looking forward to that.



> It is up to 10 below zero here..yay!!


Yikes :!: thats cold! is that with or without a windchill AK? 

this morning when i woke up it was 1 below and i was freezing outside, i don't want to feel what 10 below is.

Have you lived in Alaska all your life?


----------



## AKPaintLover

appylover, it was 10 below before adding on the wind...that made it feel much colder!  I have lived in Alaska all my life, and am attached because all of my family lives here, otherwise I would probably go somewhere where horses are easier and more common, and there are more shows! 

It is 10 below again today, and the wind died down, so it feels absolutely warm now...if actually feels warmer than the same temp in some places because it is so dry here...humidity in the cold is what really feels chilly.


----------



## appylover31803

> It is 10 below again today, and the wind died down, so it feels absolutely warm now...if actually feels warmer than the same temp in some places because it is so dry here...humidity in the cold is what really feels chilly.


That actually makes sense to me! I'm sorta addicted to the weather channel, and when there is a lot of humidity, its a lot colder than the same temp without the humidity. 

That's cool that you've lived in Alaska all your life. But for me, i don't know how well i would adjust to that. I can't stand the cold temperatures here, let alone anything below zero. It could be that I'm a summer baby and love the warm weather.

I am not, however, looking forward to the snow tomorrow. Yuck!


----------



## AKPaintLover

I am not a fan of the winters here...having my horses to ride keep me sane...otherwise I would probably get really bummed. I also ski and other things to keep busy, and stay inside a lot more. A lot of people have a problem with depression here because we get down to about 4 hours of daylight at the shortest.

But...

The summers, and even spring and fall are awesome. Summer is really warm (70's/80's) and sunny with about 20 hours of daylight. Everybody gets really active in the summer. I don't often come in before 10pm. It allows for a lot of riding/horse time after a full days work.


----------



## appylover31803

That's awesome! (about the spring, summer and fall)

I don't know how many hours of daylight we get, but right now, the sunrises i think between 6-7 and sets around 5ish

in the summer I'm still asleep when the sun comes up so i don't know when it actually does, but i believe the sunsets around 9 or so. I'm hoping this summer i'll be able to ride a lot more. I always feel like a bad mommy when i can't see vega a lot.


----------



## Ride4Life

ya we had A LOT of wind yesterday! it was so cold! shngels were coming off of peopsl houses & a lot of trees were blown down :?


----------



## jazzyrider

AKPaintLover said:


> It is up to 10 below zero here..yay!! I rode today and yesterday. They were feisty because they have had a solid 2 weeks off. It has been gorgeous and sunny out during the day, but today there was some wind also, it it was icy cold.
> 
> Jazzy, I watched your video..I wish we had weather like that here right now... I am jealous. I am very ready for spring!


its been pretty yukky here rain wise. its the middle of summer so its still 30C every day but its been raining for weeks and the humidity has been through the roof. so dont be too jealous lol it has its draw backs here


----------



## AKPaintLover

Jazzy, you are on fire with those avatars! I have got to go take some new pictures and change it up . When I finally get some baby pictures, I am sure those will be circulating through. 

I suppose you are right about the weather...I have never been a big fan of heavy/constant rain...but in moderation it is awesome for the flora (and hay).


----------



## jazzyrider

AKPaintLover said:


> Jazzy, you are on fire with those avatars! I have got to go take some new pictures and change it up . When I finally get some baby pictures, I am sure those will be circulating through.
> 
> I suppose you are right about the weather...I have never been a big fan of heavy/constant rain...but in moderation it is awesome for the flora (and hay).


lol yeah ive got heaps of nice new pics the last few days and i can never decide which one to use so i just keep changing them lol


----------



## PoptartShop

2013.
I'm the only one keeping count eh? LOL!!!  :lol:

I know, Jazzy your avs are soo cute!!  I need to change mine; too lazy!


----------



## Vidaloco

I hate winter, I'm sick of it. I hate February I hate having to put on coat, hat, gloves every time I go outside. I hate snow and frozen horse poop. I hate grey days and tax time. Pheew I feel better now.


----------



## jazzyrider

PoptartShop said:


> 2013.
> I'm the only one keeping count eh? LOL!!!  :lol:
> 
> I know, Jazzy your avs are soo cute!!  I need to change mine; too lazy!


thanks  yeah i think youve had the avatar the whole time youve been here havent you? 

vida - you poor thing!! i dont envy you in the least and i hope you feel better after getting it all out


----------



## jazzyrider

2014


----------



## AKPaintLover

I know the feeling Vida


----------



## Vidaloco

There is no way I could do Alaska I would be one of those people with the uv sun visor keeping the SADD away. My mom spends the winters in Florida maybe I need to go for a visit. She keeps bugging me about coming down..hhmm something to think about :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah my parents are going on a cruise to Alaska in may lol without me!!


----------



## PoptartShop

2018.
Aww that's cool. My parents went to a cruise to Alaska about 2-3yrs ago!  LOL!


----------



## jazzyrider

2019

i really dont think we're up to this already :? i thought we should still be somewhere in the 1000's! oh wells


----------



## PoptartShop

2020.

Yeah...well I counted ppl's posts who didn't count in their posts so I used that to find out what number we are at. LOL!!  I'm too lazy to look through so we know the actual count.


----------



## jazzyrider

PoptartShop said:


> 2020.
> 
> Yeah...well I counted ppl's posts who didn't count in their posts so I used that to find out what number we are at. LOL!!  I'm too lazy to look through so we know the actual count.


oh lol ok


----------



## jazzyrider

2021


----------



## AKPaintLover

Vida, SADD doesn't bother me at all - I think because I am SO, SO, SO busy (it is a personality flaw of mine - constantly creating things to do for myself), but a lot of people do have issues with SADD. 

Has anyone seen that movie Insomnia that came out a while ago? It was supposed to take place in AK, and the star was tripping out because he couldn't sleep in the daylight. It was funny...I sleep just fine with curtains open in the summer, but I know it really messes with some visitors. 

If I were going on a cruise, it would be to the Caribbean!! Of course I live in Alaska, so the mystery is gone for me. 

On another note....I just got in from riding. It is up to between 0 and 10 degrees above - YES! It was really funny because I was working Dez at a trot bareback in my snow-pants, and he we a bit full of it at first, so I kept almost slipping off. Thank goodness he relaxed and started more of his western jog - my legs were burning!


----------



## jazzyrider

AKPaintLover said:


> Vida, SADD doesn't bother me at all - I think because I am SO, SO, SO busy (it is a personality flaw of mine - constantly creating things to do for myself), but a lot of people do have issues with SADD.
> 
> Has anyone seen that movie Insomnia that came out a while ago? It was supposed to take place in AK, and the star was tripping out because he couldn't sleep in the daylight. It was funny...I sleep just fine with curtains open in the summer, but I know it really messes with some visitors.
> 
> If I were going on a cruise, it would be to the Caribbean!! Of course I live in Alaska, so the mystery is gone for me.
> 
> On another note....I just got in from riding. It is up to between 0 and 10 degrees above - YES! It was really funny because I was working Dez at a trot bareback in my snow-pants, and he we a bit full of it at first, so I kept almost slipping off. Thank goodness he relaxed and started more of his western jog - my legs were burning!


whats SADD?


----------



## Vidaloco

I guess its only one D, SAD seasonal affective disorder. Its when you live someplace where the sun doesnt shine for long periods of time and it causes depression.
Its usually a winter time ailment because the days are shorter and in some areas of the country the sun doesnt shine for days at a time. I think its fairly common in the pacific northwest where it rains a lot and in alaska where they have only a few hours of daylight during the winter months.

I would love Alaska during the midnight sun time. I am one of those that sleep only a few hours a night so no problem there.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

My grandma has that i guess.!


----------



## jazzyrider

thanks vida  it has got to be hard living in one of those places with ridiculously long days in the summer and really short ones in the winter


----------



## buckaroo2010

Ahhhh today has sucked soo BAD im sick and I hate being sick it was like 20 here today and my throat has been killing me since last night!!!  Its either a BAD cold or the Flu pray its not the Flu i dont want that!!!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

urgh, ive been sick too for the last three days ! I´ve barely been able to eat and drink, that´s how sore my throat has been ! 
and have slept for about an hour a night ! :evil:


----------



## Vidaloco

Poor baby  I hope you feel better soon. I hate being sick, been dodging the winter cold so far ....knocking wood :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah i know i hate being sick!!


----------



## Vidaloco

I'm a big woosy when I'm sick, just want my tomato soup and hot tea.


----------



## AKPaintLover

jazzyrider said:


> thanks vida  it has got to be hard living in one of those places with ridiculously long days in the summer and really short ones in the winter


Jazzy, the really long days in the summer are awesome! 

I get a little annoyed by the short days in the winter, but it is not so bad because it is only for a short time. Going to winter solstice, we lose several minutes every day, but after it, we gain several minutes every day. Right before winter break, it would be dark when I got to school for the day at 8:30 (and well after that) and would be dark again when the kids were heading out to the busses at 3:30. It is already a lot lighter out now though. 

I think this environment really has to suit you though, and I definitely get slightly annoyed at it a few times a winter. You have to stay really busy for sure. 

Today was up to 25 degrees above. I worked Dez in the side reins. We moved a bunch of hay around with the Cat...I hope it stays warm. That's about it for today.


----------



## AKPaintLover

buckaroo2010 said:


> yeah i know i hate being sick!!


Get better.  A lot of kids at the school have been sick lately...I have been crossing my fingers that I don't pick any of it up. I think being exposed to all those germs all the time is actually good...I stay more resistant to all the bugs. (knock on wood)


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

AKPaintLover said:


> Jazzy, the really long days in the summer are awesome!


oh yeah they´re great ! once when I was about 11/12 years old I was outside until 1 o´clock in the morning and didn´t realize it because it was as bright as 5 o´clock :lol: 
I wonder if the daylenght is simular in alaska and iceland, must depend on where in both countries !


----------



## Delregans Way

Hey what number we up too now???  i dnt think we are even half way there yet lol


----------



## Vidaloco

*Happy Valentines day !*

Hugs kisses chocolate and roses for everyone


----------



## Ride4Life

gah! im sick too! i had to miss valentines day at school because of stupid strep throat! :x


----------



## buckaroo2010

Happy Valentines Day!!!  

Yeah I know so many ppl are missing school for the past 3 weeks because the Flu,Colds,Stomach Viruses are going around like crazy and just about everyone is getting it! :x and the weather is not helping one bit!


----------



## AKPaintLover

Happy V day everyone 

Vida, I was looking at another thread somewhere on here, and I LOVE your filly Saro's coloring. I love how the mane and body contrast. I was watching Banditas the other day, and Penelope Cruz' character had a horse in those colors. What is her body color considered? Liver chestnut?


----------



## Vidaloco

Since she is a Kentucky Mountain horse they call it chocolate. She doesn't look anything like that at the moment. We've had a very wet winter so she is very dirty :wink: I was picking mud clumps out of her mane yesterday. Suppose to rain again tomorrow :evil:


----------



## PoptartShop

Happy late Singles Awareness Day..LOL! 

Ahhhh nobody's counting.  LOL


----------



## jazzyrider

i think thats cause everyone is focusing on the old counting thread


----------



## appylover31803

i never used to have a valentine for valentine's day until last year. 

My dog always used to be my valentine :shock: He'd never get me anything tho.

i don't know what number we were up to...how does 1049 sound?

i never realized til now, that you can change the color of your post. Would you look at that.


----------



## PoptartShop

Ohh I see thx Jazzy! 

I think we're in the 2,000's but I don't know for certain.


----------



## appylover31803

well then i think 2008 sounds good.


----------



## PoptartShop

That's the year, too, haha!!

2009.
So yeah, what's everyone doing this weekend?
Ah, I'm just gonna take it easy & chill.


----------



## Vidaloco

PoptartShop said:


> That's the year, too, haha!!
> 
> 2009.
> So yeah, what's everyone doing this weekend?
> Ah, I'm just gonna take it easy & chill.


2010
We are suppose to go to a business meeting/soup feed with our saddle club tonight. Its at 6 pm though and having my husband still awake at that time is iffy. (he works the midnight shifts so sleeps during the day) Its suppose to either snow, rain or freezing rain a couple of inches today so need to go throw a tarp over the round bale I just put out. It did warm up enough yesterday I got the dry lot cleaned out all the poo and old hay. Got it harrowed too so it looks pretty good. I love my tractor :lol:


----------



## jazzyrider

100-something lol i cant remember what was the last number  

oo oo 2011 

this weekend was supposed to be full of all things horsey lol but its been raining again and therefore, no riding!!  hopefully it will be dry long enough tomorrow :lol: half the state is still underwater :shock:


----------



## Vidaloco

Sounds like us Em, we drove by our local reservoir (where our water comes from) and it was way up and they were letting water out. Trees at the edge were under water. Most of ours has been the frozen type of precip. though :evil:
oops 2012


----------



## appylover31803

2013

I'm working from 10-3ish today. Then going by Gem and Vega. Not sure what we're doing there. It's awfully cold today. Other than that, i have no idea. probably just relax and take it easy


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Actually this is the 462 reply.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

yer were not even in the 1000 yet lol! 463 >


----------



## appylover31803

i do believe that we were basing the counting off of the count to 1000 topic in the games section.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

o ok then 2017 lol


I but a blog in the RIDING secton


----------



## appylover31803

going to go read it


----------



## PoptartShop

2019! 
Soooo do you think we're really going to get up there?  Keep posting everyone!


----------



## Ride4Life

2020 

haha this is going 2 take forever!

goshhh i fell off the horse for the first time in like 3 years! it was kind of my own fault tho so ya. like he was about to jump long so i got up in my 2 point but then he took another stride and he didnt have enough room to jump so he just stoped dead & i went flying over his head lol. :roll: then he has that look on his face like "what are you doing down there??" lol o well it didnt hurt at all so im good lol


----------



## PoptartShop

2021. 

Ahh I hate when they take extra strides on jumps; LOL! Lexi did that once, I fell right off! :lol: Glad you're okay!


----------



## Vidaloco

2022
Guess we aren't going to make it to our club meeting. Its 5:30 and hubby is sacked out on the couch :? Oh well.


----------



## Ride4Life

2023

hehe ya my mom was taking a picture at the time so instead of getting a picture of me jumping, she got 1 of we about to fly over his head lol :lol: 











lol and then theres me actually jumping haha


----------



## PoptartShop

2024.

LOL!! That's pretty much what I looked like as I was falling over Lexi's head that time she went an extra stride, haha! :lol:
Pretty horse btw!


----------



## Vidaloco

2024

Oh yes, you can see where your headed in that first pic. OUCH


----------



## free_sprtd

2025


----------



## PoptartShop

2026. 
ahah, yeah...falling off sure isn't fun! I rarely fall; but today I almost did because I was hacking out with some friends, & Lexi saw a deer & almost veered off...yes, she does that a lot, LOL! She doesn't really like deer.


----------



## free_sprtd

Sooooo this morning my poor little Rexy was zipping through the apartment before we were gonna leave for work as usual and my boyfriend was chasing him :lol: and reached for his little tush, well the little stinker swung his rear end towards the grandfather clock and some how cut his toe WIDE open. Where the cuticle connects to the nail. We spent the next 2 hours trying to get the bleeding to stop. Now I have him all wrapped up in vet wrap and we have to have an eye on him till it heals. We took it off to clean and change the bandages, it looked fine, and then he started running and broke it open again! It was poooouuuring out blood! poor little thing lol.


----------



## Vidaloco

2028
Poor Rexy


----------



## jazzyrider

2029


----------



## meggymoo

2030

Its freezing here today. Ice and frost outside, great riding weather! :roll:


----------



## jazzyrider

grrrr gotta vent lol

there is little white arab at the pony club. her owner hasnt really seen her in 12 months and shes a little skittish around people. one of the women there decided she might buy the pony for her daughter. so today they lunger her a little and then hopped on for a ride. all seemed to be going well until they were brushing her after the ride. the pony bit the little girl. the mother was 20m away or something and came striding over and smacked her in the face and grabbed the lead rope. then she started yanking on the rop which made the pony back and throw its head which made her yank more and harder. finally she walked her back to the gate where she went ahead and whacked her again. in the face...again 

she lead her out of the arena and smacked her fair on the butt with the leadrope as she walked away  i was so mad!!!

then just for the fun of it she took her shoe off and threw it at the pony :? :shock: 

i felt really sorry for the little pony. she has had it rough and now the person looking at buying her is whacking her around  sad!


----------



## meggymoo

:evil: That is horrible. I'd of got her shoe and thrown it in the muck pile!!!!
Well maybe not, but I'd of been tempted. Some people just dont have a clue.... :evil:


----------



## Vidaloco

Oh man I'm afraid I would have come unglued. What kind of lesson does that teach her daughter? Makes you wonder what she does to her when she disappoints. :?


----------



## HorsesAreForever

2034 lol dont stop counting  


OMG that is horrible tho omg i think i would have completely lost it! one smack is enough but all that is just wow!! that women shouldnt have a horse! the kids gonna be doing that to every horse next


----------



## PoptartShop

2035.

Aww that's ridic! I can't believe someone would do that...aw poor pony.  Exactly! It's probably going to follow what the mom did...grr. They shouldn't have a horse, though!!! Ugh.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

2035 

thats what i said  


i like ur new icon


----------



## Vidaloco

2036
I hope she stepping in horse manure when she went to retrieve her shoe


----------



## PoptartShop

2037.
Thanks! 
Yeah, I agree...& I also think that horse should've kicked her too.


----------



## jazzyrider

vida - lol i wish!! 

i really wanted to say something but we are still relatively new at the pony club and the last thing i wanted was to start a big commotion and be seen like a trouble maker. yet!! once im fully setlled in i will have something to say


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey guysi fiinally got over all my sickness YAY! :lol: :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2040.
Keep counting ppls.
Yay buck!!  That's good.


----------



## meggymoo

2041

Got to go to work in an hour! :roll:


----------



## PoptartShop

2042.

Whew. I'm off school tomorrow!  Yay.
4-day weeeek.
But tomorrow's my first day of work, I'm excited!!  It's my first job lol (I'm only 16!).


----------



## Vidaloco

2043
Good luck on your first day Poptart hope it goes ok. First day on the job is always tough.


----------



## meggymoo

2044

I second what Vida says, Good luck with your first day. Just think of the $ you'll be earning! :wink:


----------



## jazzyrider

good luck with your new job


----------



## jazzyrider

2045


----------



## Vidaloco

2046
It rained so much this weekend I had a little river running through my chicken coop :twisted: My hens were walking around on tip toe and all the eggs were muddy. Yuck...glad I had a bag of shavings to put down.


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah its really muddy here and its supposed to rain some more :shock: n uhg im tired of this! :?


----------



## PoptartShop

2047. 

OMG, it was like 70 degrees here! Sooo warm LOL! Felt like a spring/summer day. But later this week it may drop  
Great riding weather today, though.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Haha I wish!! The mercury actually hit above 0 (Celcius) for the first time in a while today.... I stupidly took my car to get a car wash, and ended up waiting for 40 MINUTES (!) just to get a wash!! Everyone and their dog (literally!) were taking their cars to get washed today.
Oh well, well worth it - my car is nice and purdy blue again, instead of greyish from the mud and dirt on the roads...


----------



## PoptartShop

*2049.*
Wow! That's a longgggg time to wait for a car wash.  LOL!


----------



## Ride4Life

2050


----------



## free_sprtd

2051


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah!!! a VERY long wait!!! :shock:


----------



## jazzyrider

2052


----------



## PoptartShop

2053. 

Yummy; I'm eating Ben&Jerry's Cinnamon Bun flavor ice cream...mmm LOL!


----------



## buckaroo2010

YUMMMY sound so good!!!


----------



## appylover31803

2055

i'm on the computer as my ferrets are running around and my fiance's either on the computer or watching tv


----------



## buckaroo2010

2056


----------



## jazzyrider

2057

eating cheese & bacon quiche


----------



## free_sprtd

well it's pizza tonight whoopy lol

sounds fatning oh well....


----------



## PoptartShop

2059.

LOL yummy pizza!


----------



## jazzyrider

2060

i worked for dominos pizza for two years once...i am soooooooo over pizza lol


----------



## PoptartShop

2061. 

LOL! Cool though...& I loveeee Domino's pizza it's my fav lol!! 
Seriously tho I'd be tired of it too if I had to smell that every day ****!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

I love pizza hunt's lol


----------



## Vidaloco

2063
Grilled cheese sandwich and split pea soup. I know, split pea yuck but I like it once in awhile.


----------



## AKPaintLover

Pancakes for dinner.  I know, weird


----------



## jazzyrider

2064


----------



## jazzyrider

vida - i love split pea soup but i didnt like eating it with grandad when i was little...they made him fart lol

had a huuuuge scare tonight. we got out to the horses and all the horses were hanging out near the front gate. everyone except cougar. i thought that was weird because hes never far from possum and jarred. we drove around the whole property and couldnt see him anywhere. so we drove along the line of the bush and looked in to see if he was in there but he wasnt. we couldnt see all the way in so i was worried he was in there somewhere. i had all these things going through my head. he could have been bitten by a snake and by lying in the bush somewhere. or caught up in the fence somewhere we couldnt get to. i was bawling my eyes out driving around madly trying to find him. then i though 'oh no. hes been stolen' but then i thought there are nicer horses there that would be better to steal lol cougar is an old, cranky man 

anyway, im almost hysterical so we decided to drive back to the tack shed and start walking through the forest. we got to the shed and he was just standing there. looking at us like nothing had happened and doing his little whinney greeting he does 

oh man. sooo scared lol i think i would have been a complete basket case if we hadnt been able to find him. but all was good *phew* then i felt silly for freaking out hehehe


----------



## Vidaloco

AKPaintLover said:


> Pancakes for dinner.  I know, weird


We have pancakes every couple of weeks for lunch in the winter time.


----------



## meggymoo

2065

I've actually made a casserole/stew for dinner tonight. Got to have it with Dumplings! Yummy!


----------



## appylover31803

oh my goodness Jazzy! I would have done the same thing, and freaked out as much as you did!! Glad to know Cougar's safe and sound, as well as the rest of your gang.


----------



## Vidaloco

Sounds like cougar was playing hide and seek. I don't play that well either. Anyone remember the story of the horses the train and the police chase I posted when our girls got out in the night? I was so shook up I could hardly speak.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Vida, what happened? I haven't heard this story....
Jazzy, I'm glad Cougar was alright


----------



## buckaroo2010

I had a hand full of animal crackers for dinner i wasnt that hungry LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

2070. 

Wow glad he's okay Jazzy! Whew lol.

YUM pancakes for dinner is good I have to agree! & so are animal crackers...yummy lol.


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah! lol they were good!


----------



## AKPaintLover

jazzyrider said:


> then i though 'oh no. hes been stolen'


About 4 years ago, someone actually did steal Dez right out of our yard one night. It was just a couple of weeks after I had hauled him up from Alberta. I was seriously freaking out. One of my friends asked if he just got out, and I was like, not unless he has learned to halter himself and then shut the gate behind him. Within an hour, every horse person we knew in the state knew about it, and was trying to help. Our neighbor ended up seeing him being led down the main road a few miles away by two teenage boys, who thought they would ride my basically green two year old home from a party. I was furious! 

I know that feeling of panic though!!!

I am glad your kiddos are all okay.


----------



## free_sprtd

whoa what a story!! 

glad everything is ok jazz!

tonight.,...grilled cheese and soup lol. i didnt feel like cooking, so this is what we eat :roll: 

2072

night everyone!


----------



## jazzyrider

yeah! its an awful feeling. made me all sick in the stomach to think that he was gone. buuut, all is good


----------



## jazzyrider

2073


----------



## Delregans Way

2074.... We are getting there another... 937,036 i think lol :lol: 

Well i had Steak and veges tonight, how traditional lol :lol:


----------



## meggymoo

2075

Steak and veg, cant remember when I last had that. How do you eat yours? Mine has to be medium to well done.


----------



## Vidaloco

If I'm eatting a steak in a restaurant I want it med. well. If its from the local rancher we buy our beef from (organic no hormones steroids grass feed) I will go medium rare.


----------



## Vidaloco

JustDressageIt said:


> Vida, what happened? I haven't heard this story....
> Jazzy, I'm glad Cougar was alright


Our 2 mares and a filly got out in the night I went to feed in the morning and they were gone. My husband and I searched for hours finally calling the sherriff. The dispatcher told me they had several calls from motorists that there were horses on the highways so the cops came out and found them, tried to catch them but they ran down the RR tracks. Then a train came and chased them further away from the cops. This was all at 2-3am. We headed back out in the general direction the were last seen and found them standing in a farmers front yard about 4-5 miles from the house. Not a scratch on any of them. Pheew what a day that was.


----------



## PoptartShop

2078. 

Aww Vida, that must've been so scary! Whew...glad they found them okay.


----------



## buckaroo2010

raining here again!! im never going to get ot ride


----------



## PoptartShop

2080.

Eh, it's a snowy/rainy day today!! I didn't ride, but I sure did groom lol Lexi should be alright she has her nice blanket on & she's in the barn!


----------



## tim

*1,000,000* ZOMG!!!! I'm SO EXCITED!!!!









Oops, false alarm.....


----------



## free_sprtd

hahahahhahhah thanks tim, made me chuckle lol :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: you get 3 green smiles!


----------



## meggymoo

2081

Lol. :lol: :lol:


----------



## free_sprtd

2082


----------



## jazzyrider

2083


----------



## Vidaloco

2084
What a day, I decided to take a snooze after getting up at my usual 4-5am, didn't wake up till 10:30! Hubby was just coming home from work and said the horses were out of hay. Went out with the tractor and a round bale in my jammies. Noticed they still had a little left so tipped up the feeder for them to clean it up. Back in the house made lunch, did laundry, fell back asleep on the couch. 4:00pm wake up go out to move the bale in...its freezing rain :x I had left the tractor with the bale just sitting outside the gate, oops. Decided to just throw them some small square bales till tomorrow. Got poured on frozen and soaked but got everyone fed the barn closed up and now sitting here watching giant snowflakes fall. I think I'll sack back out on the couch and wait for another day. Ever have one of those days?


----------



## AKPaintLover

I love those days.


----------



## buckaroo2010

i like ur avatar pic paintlover


----------



## PoptartShop

2087.  Keep counting!

Ahh what a day you must've had Vid! LOL those days happen every so often; not very enjoyable lol.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

:lol:


----------



## AKPaintLover

buckaroo2010 said:


> i like ur avatar pic paintlover


Thanks. It was from our first season showing, two seasons ago now (he was four). I wish I knew how to photoshop, so I could get rid of all the junk in the background!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah lol i just wish my dang computer would let me upload one i have tried so many times arhheehh..... :? :!:


----------



## PoptartShop

2091. 

Aww, I hope it works for 'ya soon!


----------



## moonflame994

PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8MDNFaGfT4&feature=related



That Random Enough for You??? :wink:


----------



## appylover31803

haha! i love that video.

2093
Don't forget to keep counting everyone!

How was everyone's day? Mine was nice and mellow. We got quite a few people into the store asking about services and stuff. I've been looking through my wedding magazine and wanting to do everything right now!

My fiance and I have also decided that everyday after work we are going to see Gem and Vega, even if no one is up there, because they've missed us and we've missed them. I just can't wait to have our own house and move them there.


----------



## jazzyrider

2094

today is going to be a long day. i pulled a muscle on the right side of my back yesterday moving a fish tank. then i woke up this morning and the left side of my neck is stiff and sore  so now im all sore and have a big day at work and...whinge whinge whinge lol


----------



## moonflame994

2095

mine was good school was boring...


----------



## jazzyrider

2096


----------



## appylover31803

2097

Can someone check these out and tell me what you think? I haven't gotten any responses  
http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7035


----------



## buckaroo2010

DARN! guys im sick AGAIN!!!! UGHHH :x :x :x :x


----------



## jazzyrider

appylover31803 said:


> 2097
> 
> Can someone check these out and tell me what you think? I haven't gotten any responses
> http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7035


i replied to ya  looks good


----------



## jazzyrider

2098


----------



## free_sprtd

2099


IM JUST BURSTING WITH EXCITEMENT AND HAPPINESS RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WISH THERE WAS A FIREWORKS EMOTICON HEHEHE 

I HOPE EVERYONE IS HAVING A WONDERFUL DAY!!!

it was almost 70 degrees here today!! i love it!

on the down side, gas is over $3.25 and rising


----------



## AKPaintLover

This and next week are not fun weeks at work. I have to have myself video taped teaching for two 45 minute lessons, and send them to the state board with loads of documentation, and then pass the review board scoring in order to gain my professional teaching certification (right now, my certification is temporary - two years to get those videos done). 

I am so used to being watched teaching by parents, teachers aids, etc., so the video is not a huge deal (though hubby is going to run the camera - it will be weird to have him watching me). I just have soooo much prep work to do...stressed out!!!!

I am teaching in 2nd grade this week, and 5th grade next week ( I am the building substitute at my school, so I teach in pretty much every class). I really like knowing all the kids in the school though. 

AHHHHH!!! I have to go back to planning soon - I don't want to! 

At least....after next week is spring break - yay.


----------



## Vidaloco

2101
Sounds like a stressful time AK, I hate stress does nasty things to a body :twisted: 
I got my taxes ready for the accountant WOOOHOOO I'm usually not ready till april and sweating bullet. On the bad side the hubby has the creeping crud flu.


----------



## PoptartShop

2102. 

Ahh AK that doesn't sound fun.  Aw I hope your hubby gets well soon! & good luck. 

Ehh it's windy today! It may flurry but nothing major. Ehh it's cold too, I hate winter LOL!!


----------



## appylover31803

thanks for checking that out Jazzy. I think i'll order it and give it a go.

AK, i hope everything works out for you! Just pretend you're in a horse show!

My mom used to teach before she had kids, and has gone back to teaching. She teaches basic skills and they're thinking about doing away with it, so she's stressing out about not having a job next year. My poop mommy  

and BTW, i'm in love with smartpak.com!! I ordered from them yesterday and its going to be arriving today! Yay, i cannot wait! That is the fastest i've ever received something horsey.

2103


----------



## moonflame994

Im sick and it stinks


----------



## FGRanch

2105

I'm sick too! I feel like I can't hardly breath!! I don't even feel like going out to see te ponies..that means I'm really sick!!!


----------



## free_sprtd

hey all that are sick:


HURRY UP AND GET BETTER!!  AND TAKE YOUR VITAMIN C :wink: 

FEEL BETTER!


----------



## free_sprtd

2107


----------



## FGRanch

2108

I wish it were that easy...


----------



## AKPaintLover

Hang out at school for a while, you will get enough germs from enough different kids, that you won't ever get sick. (knock on wood).


----------



## Vidaloco

I've been taking echinatia and zink along with my regular multi-vit. plus knocking on everything wood, washing my hands and using hand sanitizer and I have the can of lysol handy. I better not get sick :twisted:


----------



## appylover31803

feel better everyone! being sick does stink.

One time when Vega was sick, the BO said that she was sick because when kids go to kindergarten, if one kid is sick, they all get sick. So it's actually a good thing she is sick.

what? :shock: When i was younger and when kids started to get sick, my mom would make sure we had like extra stuff to keep us healthy.


----------



## free_sprtd

i know but, hope for the best!

2109


----------



## appylover31803

2110


----------



## FGRanch

2111

Still not better! Hey everyone how is the weather where you guys are at today?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

the weather has been good here today, like always *coughsarcasmcough* :lol: 
or well... it actually stunk this morning ! snowin and alot of wind wich didn´t seem to be going in any one direction so when i was walking to school it was always in my face :roll: 
oh well, a small price to pay to have near perfect riding weather in the afternoon, just a bit cold  

2112


----------



## appylover31803

2113

its all overcast today and very cold. supposedly its supposed to snow again tonight. grrr i want this winter to be over.


----------



## Vidaloco

Its really nice here today, in the 50's and sunny. NO WIND, the wind had been blowing non stop for 3 days. I finally got to the dump today (we haul our own trash), been putting it off for 2 weeks. Gas was 3.09 in town :shock:

oops 2114


----------



## FGRanch

2115

Weather has been so nice here! Sunny and warm. Snow has been melting! Aww...it feels like spring!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

aww, lucky you !
I just can´t wait for spring ! (hah just realized it´s just like the lion king song :lol: )
but its about month and half / two months left of winter for me ! :roll:


----------



## FGRanch

HEHE...

You made me laugh my a** with that comment...

Now all I can think of is "I just can't wait to be King." LOL

2117


----------



## appylover31803

i'm humming that and bobbing my head. My fiance must think i'm crazy :lol:


----------



## FGRanch

I don't know what that song makes me laugh so hard today! I must be exhausted! 

I still just cracking up...lol


----------



## jazzyrider

vida - is that 3.09 per gallon? gas over here works out to about 5.20 a gallon (we go by litres and its around 1.30 a litre). the country would do a happy dance if we had fuel that cheap again lol

2118


----------



## FGRanch

2119

Here it is 1. 12 a liter!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

our gas prices are even higher ! 
diesel 2.28 
95 okt 2.20 !

sucks to be me :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt

I want lower gas prices! 


2121


----------



## FGRanch

2122

Yeah no doubt!


----------



## tim

I pay $3.19/gallon.  

Diesel is even worse. 

And I drive 40 miles to school.


----------



## JustDressageIt

tim said:


> I pay $3.19/gallon.
> 
> Diesel is even worse.
> 
> And I drive 40 miles to school.


Holy crow... where the heck do you live? 
How old are you - I mean, grade school, or university/college/equivalent?


----------



## FGRanch

2125

That's insane!


----------



## free_sprtd

$3.29 here and rising......sadly 

Oh man, it reached 70 degrees here today!! Spring has hit us early and it's fabulous!

2126


----------



## tim

JustDressageIt said:


> Holy crow... where the heck do you live?
> How old are you - I mean, grade school, or university/college/equivalent?


I live in Chesterfield Virginia, but I go to a 2 year university in Petersburg. Takes about 45 minutes to get there. It was the hardest thing to reconcile about going to that school but it's not so bad. I'm 18.


----------



## Vidaloco

jazzyrider said:


> vida - is that 3.09 per gallon? gas over here works out to about 5.20 a gallon (we go by litres and its around 1.30 a litre). the country would do a happy dance if we had fuel that cheap again lol
> 
> 2118


Yes thats per gallon. It was 2.99 in the indian nation. I drive down there for gas when I'm in the area (and play the slots :wink: ) I think ours is a little cheaper nationally because we are so close to the refinerys. I'd go broke at 5.20, my old farm truck takes 44 gallons of gas to fill it up :shock:


----------



## FGRanch

2129! Good morning all! (at least it is morning here) What is everyones plans today?


----------



## appylover31803

Good morning to you too! My plans for today. Stay on the horse forum until my fiance and I close up shop. Hopefully we'll go by Gem and Vega if we leave around 6 or so. Then we'll go home and stuff, let our little ones (ferrets) run around, and just chill out and stuff.

If it was warmer, i would probably be by the horses now lol


----------



## JustDressageIt

Morning!
I'm going to go get ready for work sometime soon here (I have to kick a sleepy kitty off my arm!)... walk to work (just started yesterday, makes me feel so much better about myself!), work from 12-6 or so, come home and walk the dog... hang out... yep my life is soooo exciting... :roll:


----------



## FGRanch

Where do you work?


----------



## JustDressageIt

Tower Center Sports Physiotherapy


----------



## FGRanch

Cool! Kinda miserable weather to be walking in though!


----------



## free_sprtd

It is gorgeous here! Prob at least 60 degrees already and it's only 10am!

well, it's work from 11am-9pm, but ill prob leave around 2ish to go to the barn and grocery shop. then back to work, where ill hopefully get something done today, then home to cook dinner around 10pm, eat, watch a movie, fall asleep around1am. that's the typical wed.-sat. schedule! lol

2035


----------



## appylover31803

i wish it were 60 degrees out. Right now it's 23, feels like 16 :shock: 

i love cooking but can't right now. I'm living with my fiance and his dad, and the kitchen is tiny with no counter space. It sucks. I want to cook so bad but there's just no room. oh i can't wait for a house


----------



## FGRanch

I know what you mean! Our housing situation as been so up and down the last 4 years. First off he built a cute little two bedroom house, it was great. Lots of room inside and out (we had 160 acres) then we sold that cause there was no work there! Moved where I'm at now. Land was so expensive we couldn't buy so we rented a tiny, and I mean tiny, one bedroom cabin! It sucked so bad! It was really though when we have my husbands daughter up here...4 people in a one bed room cabin..makes me laugh just thinking back!

Recently we just bought a 4 bedroom trailer! Ohh..that space! it is so nice..lol


----------



## appylover31803

Seems like you love the extra room, but who wouldn't. As of right now my fiance and i kind of live in 2 rooms. Our bedroom and then a small little office type room. It's pretty bad because we have so much stuff that it just doesn't fit.
And there's only 1 bathroom, so i feel horrible when i have to take a shower and stuff because i'm in there for a good 45 min- 1 hr. It's even worse when tom's family comes up. His brother is married and has 2 kids and then there's tom's mom. So thats 8 people in a house. 

But we all manage


----------



## PoptartShop

2039.

That's awesome! 

Wow it's like 30 degrees here...coldddd!


----------



## free_sprtd

HOLY MOLY!! that's a lot of ppl appy! it will be so worth it when you guys move though! i have a little secret, but can't share until the middle of march  hehehe

we are in a 2 bed apartment with 2 small dogs, 2 cats, a fish and a lizard. we use one of the bathrooms and the dining room for storage! how sad lol i can't wait to move......we've been there for 3 years, i dont know how we are getting along lol

FGR- that space does sound awesome! lucky :roll:


----------



## appylover31803

why can't you share until the middle of march? I wonder what it could be.:? 

The good news is that his brother, wife and kids rarely come up. But his mom is there every weekend. It's nice having another female there  

atleast you have multiple rooms. be happy about that free_sprtd. Having 2 small rooms sucks. And keeping it clean 100% of the time is like next to impossible.


----------



## free_sprtd

true true about the space

lol i had to chuckle about keeping it clean, if only you could see my apartment lol, i have no motivation right now!~

wellllllllllllllll, i dont want to jinx my secret!!! lol i can't wait!!! i have a tendency to jinx things by talking about them too much! i am just going to explode when I find out though lol


that's really great that you get along with his mom! very important to the relationship :wink:


----------



## appylover31803

it's just terrible. You could clean those rooms for a whole day, and when you're done, it doesn't look much better. And then when we let the ferrets out, i bring out all their toys, so it gets even worse. lol

I'll wait then. I don't want you to jinx it either.

his mom and i get along really great. We can just talk about anything for a long time, so that's good.


----------



## free_sprtd

ferrets! wow so cool hehe

welll ttyl! i actually have to get some work done today lol 
2042


----------



## appylover31803

2043

ok, ttyl!


----------



## AKPaintLover

Georgeous and sunny today, but only 1 degree out. 

The class is at PE now, and I am finally sitting down to take a breath...whew!!

My husband recorded the first of two required videos of me teaching this morning. The lesson went well, but I will have to go preview it before sending it to the state boards. And of course there is the pile of paperwork that has to go with it. 

I just had the math lesson from H#@$...man, second graders can be a hanful!   But oh so sweet. 

I am exauhsted from the stress of being on video this morning - that is nerve racking - was weird to have hubby watch me teach. 

Tonight we have our 4H meeting. We have prepared a bridle in a bad activity for the girls, where each girl races to put together a dismantled bridle. Should be fun. 

Oh, and as to the housing discussion...we are living in our homes that we are in the process of contructing. Last summer, we lived in a travel trailer, last winter, me, my husband, my dad and step-mom, and my little sister all lived in my box of a house (no bedrooms finished), while my parents house was getting closed in. That lasted until Feb. of 07. Now we are in our own houses, but my house only has a wall for the bathroom. Our bedroom is framed in, but no sheet rock. . also, we have no siding yet -yuk!! I hate construction, and dream of the day it is finished! The barns are much more finished of course.


----------



## FGRanch

What do you teach?


----------



## AKPaintLover

Elementary school - all grade ( I am the substitute for my building).


----------



## FGRanch

2048

AK-my house is finsihed but my barn is not. We have never had a barn before, just sheds. This year we decided to build a small foaling barn! Yikes, building a barn is a pain in the bum!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Finally getting better again!!  I had a cold and my Iron got REALLY LOW so i had to be put on iron pills


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

> and my Iron got REALLY LOW so i had to be put on iron pills


yeah, my parents made me take those to for a while + 4 other pills :lol: 
But it was because i was fainting or almost fainting alot :? 
but I stopped taking them when i just couldn´t sleep ! :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt

I'm Anemic as well.. woohoo Iron pills.. I never take them though  I should, but I just can't be bothered... I don't ever remember to.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah for like 5 days I was only eating one meal a day and it was filling me up and i was weak really bad so my mom finally gave in and went and bought some iron pills and i have been taking me them every night since and they seem to be working and i havent been eating alot of ice lately, i was a bad ice eater i got addicted :?


----------



## appylover31803

i'm anemic as well, but i dont take anything for it. My mom was all into homepathic stuff, and what i had to take was GROSS! So i stopped taking it like junior year in HS.

It hasn't really affected me.. i dont think :?


----------



## FGRanch

Boy you guys arn't very healthy...


----------



## appylover31803

and considering that i smoke too.. definitely not.

oh well, you only live once right?


----------



## free_sprtd

bad bad bad *shakes finger*  smokings bad! lol


----------



## appylover31803

i know i know. I did quit a couple times though if that counts. It's bad because my fiance and I both smoke. 

But in our defense, it's only when we're driving. Not when we're at home. Mind you we come home around 7pm and leave around 9:30 in the morning


----------



## free_sprtd

hahhaa i just had to give you a hard time lol i give everyone who smokes a hard time (my bf smokes :roll: ) and i can't get him to quit lol

it is a free country! lol


----------



## AKPaintLover

Okay, so I am browsing the forum, and the wind is just POUNDING my house right now. It is soooo freaky! I have picked up my trash cans a few times, keep finding random things out of place, and have NO desire to go outside. The wind makes the 10 below equiv. to about 45 below I guess....very cold on the skin! We have many construction supplies under one of those big white outdoor tents (some people park cars under them or use them for hay or other things...well, it has been ripped up a bit, and I had to try to tie it down because it is threatening to blow away. The horses keep running out of the barns all freaked out when they hear the wind bang around. 

My farrier is supposed to come out tomorrow...I am wondering how much he is going to enjoy that! Maybe we can work in a stall or the tack shed or something. 

Those of you talking about being sick...try taking emergen -C ....I swear by it. When I feel a cold coming on, I start downing the stuff big time, and it often nips whatever it is right away. I feel a twinge in the back of my throat on one side...I am drinking emergen-C like crazy already. I have made it through the school year with a few beginning colds, but they never got full out. Cross fingers it will be the same this time...I probably only became susceptible when I got all stressed about that stupid video I had to take of myself! 

 Well, going to curl up on the couch under blankies...nothing better to do with hubbie working nights again this week and the icy wind outside.


----------



## free_sprtd

awww sounds nice  paintlover! besides the wind part, but the curling up and being snuggly part sounds good...thats all i feel like doing right now lol

it appears the great northwest is out of winter for now! 

i cant imagine being in the low teens let alone below zero! geez


----------



## Vidaloco

Spent all day yesterday at Kansas Equifest. It was fun but my feet were killing me by the end of the day and had to come home and feed in the dark. All that stuff to buy and I come home with a new hoof pick :lol: We helped our friends with the Peruvian Pasos get ready for there presentation so that took up a good part of the day. There was only one Rocky mountain horse there


----------



## meggymoo

Did you manage to see Kansas Twister? I think she was hoping to go if Baby Jacob was better. I've not heard from her in a while, hope everything is ok.


----------



## Vidaloco

No I didn't, I was hoping she would come back on and we could set up a meet but no luck  Its probably hard for her to leave the hospital.


----------



## appylover31803

i wish the northeast was out of winter already. It snowed last night and was brutally cold. Monday's supposed to be a high of 55! Definitely going to play with Vega.


I too hope KT and baby Jacob are ok.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Applover is the horse in your avatar pic is she out of the Impress me Shannon lines?


----------



## appylover31803

Yes she is.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Really I love him he is soo pretty?  Is he Still alive?


----------



## appylover31803

i've heard that he died. The "Breyer Curse" Apparently all live famous horses that were made into Breyer models, have died.

While he is a very nice looking horse, i think he should be gelded.


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah what year was he born in do u know?


----------



## appylover31803

1990. I'm going to investigate if he died or not.

I do believe he did. My internet isn't really working :?


----------



## JustDressageIt

appylover31803 said:


> i've heard that he died. The "Breyer Curse" Apparently all live famous horses that were made into Breyer models, have died.
> 
> While he is a very nice looking horse, i think he should be gelded.



hehehe sorry Appy, but the way you worded it... hehe.. don't all horses die eventually?


----------



## Vidaloco

Went out to ride today just as the in-laws were pulling in the drive :shock: Went out to lunch with them, came home and the wind had picked up to over 40mph gusts  put the saddles up, oh well tomorrow we'll give it another shot.


----------



## appylover31803

you're right JDI, that did come out wrong. But the Breyer curse is that once famous horses are made into breyer models, they either die at a young age, or die of a mysterious death.


----------



## FGRanch

I never heard that...that is sort of odd :? Vega's daddy is a very good looking man!


----------



## mlkarel2010

Vidaloco said:


> Went out to ride today just as the in-laws were pulling in the drive :shock: Went out to lunch with them, came home and the wind had picked up to over 40mph gusts  put the saddles up, oh well tomorrow we'll give it another shot.


That stinks.... is it getting warmer in kansas?? Today in SE Nebraska it got into the 70's!! that's amazing since last week it was -25!!


----------



## AKPaintLover

The metal roofing got ripped off of our tack shed in the wind storms last night! We lost the tent that was covering our construction supplies/tools. I did hold all four horses while they got trimmed today in the icy wind! I opted out of riding today too Vida...maybe tomorrow.  It is supposed to warm up here.


----------



## Vidaloco

It has been really warm the last few days, in the 60-70. Its suppose to blow again today and possible severe storms or snow tonight. Real teaser days then BAM back to winter :lol: The wind has been just awful here to AK, I walked out to get the mail yesterday and had to really lean into it to get to the mailbox. Thats terrible about your tack shed, not something you want the weather gettting into.


----------



## appylover31803

I haven't been blessed with warm weather yet. Monday's supposed to be warm. who knows. But i did decide yesterday that i'm riding today. I'll let everyone knows how that goes.

Impress Me Shanon is a beautiful looking horse. Vega looks exactly like him shape wise, just not coloring wise.

I have to say the Breyer curse is odd. Don't know how true it is. Considering Impress Me Shanon did have Hypp, maybe that lead to his death. who knows.


----------



## FGRanch

So does Vega have Hypp or is she just a carrier?


----------



## buckaroo2010

If he was born in 1990 he died young  he so pretty!!!!


----------



## mlkarel2010

AKPaintlover-- That's stinks  I'm sad for you... I think that storm is hitting us now though....

Vida-- I know!! :x It's like here's nice weather go outside have fun!! Not, it's winter get in your house, haha tricked you!! :twisted: Darn You Weather!!! that is enless we get out of school, I'm cool with that


----------



## appylover31803

well she's N/H, so she's a carrier, but she hasn't shown any symptoms :knocks on wood:

I've read in some places, that if they don't show signs when they're young, they generally don't ever show signs. But there are exceptions to that rule. And also that N/H isn't as severe as H/H.

But it still makes buying her any sort of treats extremely hard. I'm always so nervous to give her something bad, that i wind up giving her carrots and the occasional apple.


----------



## Vidaloco

Bad day yesterday. I went out and cleaned everyones feet and knocked the mud off. I was working on Vida, brushing her tail and BAM my back hitched up. I just about had to crawl back to house. Thank goodness my husband was out riding Fras, he could put the other horses up. I feel like I did a week after I messed my back up. I had to drag my cane back out. I don't know it one of the bones I broke moved against a nerve or what but geesh, I'm really depressed about it. I'm glad I have some leftover meds.


----------



## Vidaloco

Interesting factoid  
The Pony Express would only use mares on their routes. Preferribly grey with black hooves.


----------



## FGRanch

Applover-that is good that she shows no signs. Hopefully she never does. I think I'm going to do some research on HYPP! 

Vidaloco-So sorry to hear about your back?  Are you feeling any better today? Maybe can you get into the Doc and have an x-ray just in case. I hope your back is feeling better soon.

That is kinda cool about the Pony Express. They would use my little mare! Keep sharing the cool facts!


----------



## appylover31803

a good site is bringinglighttohypp.org

I'm sorry to hear about your back Vida. I would agree with FGR and go to a Dr. to get it looked at.


----------



## FGRanch

Thanks I will check out that website!


----------



## appylover31803

no problem!

Does anyone know if sweet feed is ok to give to HyPP positive horses? I've heard that it is either good or bad.


----------



## FGRanch

2088

What is everyone most depressing horse moments?


----------



## nikelodeon79

I haven't had a chance to read this whole thread (though I probably will some day when I'm not supposed to be working!  ), but I thought I'd just post and say "hi."

Depressing horse moments.. hmm... Well, I'm horse depressed because for the past 10 years, I've only lived with my horses on and off. They're at my parents house, and when I went away to college I only got to see them on a regular basis during the summer. Now that I'm done with college and have a "real" job, I only get to see them when I visit home. At least it's not terribly far away (a little over an hour). The good news is, my fiance and I are going to be putting up a barn/riding arena/fencing on our property for my horses. We just don't know if we'll be able to swing it this year because we have those darn wedding expenses! :


----------



## PoptartShop

2090! 

Hi!  Aww, I hope once you get a barn it'll be good again, life without horses is no fun!  That's wonderful.


----------



## appylover31803

hi.

Congrats on your engagement and wedding! My fiance and I are planning on getting married in the spring of 09. And we are also looking to buy a property to move our horses to.

I don't really think i have a depressing horse moment. I've only had Vega for a little under a year. All of the other horses i've ridden are still alive i think. Except for Dusty. He was over the age of 45 when he passed away. He was such a great pony. Though he loved to refuse when jumping. I did manage to get him over jumps though.


----------



## AKPaintLover

I have been pretty blessed so far when it comes to horse moments. Probably the most depressing thing for me was when my 14 year old quarab turned up arthritic. He was still ridable, but he could no longer barrel race, which is what I was doing at the time. I was very bummed at the time. He was the sweetest, most willing guy! He ended up going to a younger 4H kid.  Looking back after changing disciplines, I am not surprised so many barrel horses become arthitic or turn up lame.


----------



## FGRanch

Yes it does not suprise me either!


----------



## nikelodeon79

> I am not surprised so many barrel horses become arthitic or turn up lame.


This is the reason why I decided not to game my QH. He's never had the best feet and has had back problems in the past, so I figured the additional strain of running barrels would be too much for him. He makes an awesome trail horse, though!


----------



## Vidaloco

My most depressing horse moment had to be putting Fancy down (see "fancys story" in horse mem's) 
I think I'll skip seeing the doctor. I've been taking my antispasm pills all day and pretty much stayed on the couch today. I went out to feed the kids a bit ago and I'm feeling better. Thanks for the concern though


----------



## appylover31803

glad you're feeling better Vida!

When my dad's back goes out, he doesn't do anything, not even taking the dogs out, until he feels better. But sometimes when it gets really bad, he does these like yoga type stretches and those seemed to help.


----------



## Vidaloco

I did some yoga type stuff last night I think it does help. Its pretty weird though I can sometimes feel the bones moving around in my back. The Dr. said I would have problems off and on so guess its just something to live with.


----------



## appylover31803

well at least you can still ride


----------



## FGRanch

Vidaloco-Glad to hear that you are feeling a little better! What breed of horse is that <<< in your Avatar???

I've been wondering for awhile, so pretty! 

I wil have to read your story about fancy, my most horse moment was when my Decker died.


----------



## jazzyrider

2089 

its been ages since i posted in here so i thought id catch up 

we went to visit some friends on sunday who have not long bought a house with property and the old owners left a horse in the paddock. my friends have no clue about horses and have been trying to ride her :roll: without much luck i might add so they asked if id come out and check her out.

i expected some shabby looking thing but she was really pretty. she looks like a quarab to me. apparently the lady who owner her said she was an arab x but didnt say what with. so i started looking her over and soundness wise she seemed good and even though she was in desperate need of a brush, a mane & tale detangling and a hoof trim she looked good. a bit fat but nothing that a little exercise wont cure. 

i started saddling her up and she was pretty good and then i went to put the bridle on. my friend said the lady who they got her from said that she had never had a bit in her mouth...and shes 16 :shock: so i thought cool...this is gunna be fun and attached the reins to the side of the halter  richard held her while i did up the girth. i did it slowly as i didnt know what she was like but she didnt like it at all and lunged forward and bit richard really hard on the face :shock: poor ****** has a huge bite mark on his cheek but i got her within about a second and gave her a sturdy little smack and a growl and sent richard inside to clean his face. i finished getting her ready and went to hop on. i had forgotten my helmet and they didnt even have one soo i said a little prayer and hopped on lol no helmet, no long pants (i had my swimmers on cause i had been in the pool) and flip flops instead of boots...silly me  anyways i got myself sorted and asked her to move. well my goodness!!! anyone would have thought id just asked her to go introduce herself to a pack of hungry mountain lions. she bucked, she span around, she reared and started to bolt lol great! the one day i cant wear a helmet and i dont have long pants on and all those thorns on the ground looked like they were gunna hurt lol but i didnt come off. she got to the fence and just stopped and put her head down to eat :lol: i got off after that as i already knew what she was about and what i had to tell me friends to do with her. not only that but as she was rather fat, the saddle would stay properly and it kept slipping so i figured it was best to call it a day  i got back in the pool instead lol


----------



## PoptartShop

2102. 

LOL I'm counting everyone who didn't count.

Wow Jazzy what a day that must've been, LOL!! 
It was such a nice day today...I rode for like 4hrs; I went on a hack with some friends!


----------



## jazzyrider

2103


----------



## jazzyrider

well i rode jarred this afternoon. hes getting better and better. he isnt so scared about the arena eating him anymore lol we still have a loooong ways to go but he is steadily cantering more balanced and we are doing nearly a full 20m circle without breaking into a trot which is amazing for jarred lol i got so excited when he did nearly a full circle and all the girls at the pony club thought i was too easily amused i think lol 

the lunging system is working really well me thinks  balance, collection and muscle building are coming along well since using the system. aaaaand he hasnt bucked in two weeks lol yaaay


----------



## Vidaloco

FehrGroundRanch said:


> What breed of horse is that <<< in your Avatar???
> 
> I've been wondering for awhile, so pretty!
> 
> I wil have to read your story about fancy, my most horse moment was when my Decker died.


Thats Vida, she is a kentucky/rocky mountain horse. I think shes pretty too :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop

2106. 

Vida is definitely pretty!


----------



## jazzyrider

i think vida is a spunk as well  i looooooove black horses


----------



## jazzyrider

PoptartShop said:


> 2102.
> 
> LOL I'm counting everyone who didn't count.
> 
> Wow Jazzy what a day that must've been, LOL!!
> It was such a nice day today...I rode for like 4hrs; I went on a hack with some friends!


lol yeah it was a great day  swimming and swimming and swimming oh and did i mention i went swimming lol aside from horses swimming is my favourite past time and since i live in the tropics i can swim a lot 

but the horse biting richard on the face was a bit of a downer but he is all good. he has a rather large bit mark on his face in the shape of 4 teeth but hes ok lol was kinda funny in hindsight  not that i would ever tell the horse that


----------



## meggymoo

2109- I'm counting people who have missed too. 

Gosh I haven't been swimming for years. Your poor hubby Jazzy, thank goodness it wasn't too bad. 

Like your new avatar too. :wink:


----------



## jazzyrider

meggymoo said:


> 2109- I'm counting people who have missed too.
> 
> Gosh I haven't been swimming for years. Your poor hubby Jazzy, thank goodness it wasn't too bad.
> 
> Like your new avatar too. :wink:


yeah poor hubby  he has now been officially bitten by a horse lol on the upside i think he is now starting to learn about the unpredictability of horses. hes been very cocky until now  but hes all good. he just looks like he has a massive love bite on his cheek (with a little chunk of flesh missing) 

i would go stir crazy if i couldnt swim. fortunately i grew up in a corner of the world that is blessed with 10 months of sunshine and only a couple of months of cold (even then the cold is only 6C and thats the lowest...at night time ) im a water baby and ill be ******ed if i ever love anywhere where i cant swim...go australia hehehehehehe j/k


----------



## FGRanch

2111

Vidaloco-you will have post more pictures of Vida!


----------



## appylover31803

Wow Jazzy that must have been some ride! Poor hubby. Glad that she didn't maul him or anything and that you caught it before anything worse could happen.

I've never been a huge fan of swimming, but hot tubs. I stay in there til all my fingers and toes turn into raisins. I only like pools if they're heated, or its really hot out and the cool water just feels good.

Other than my ride with Vega, my weekend was pretty uneventful. Tom is into mixed martial arts, so we watched UFC on saturday. Of course we couldn't order on the tv for some reason, so we went to the office only to find out we couldn't order there either. So we ordered from his lap top and watched it. It was alright. But i don't really like that stuff. sshhhh! don't tell him!

It's raining today so i can't lunge Vega  But we're going to go see them today. I want to take more pictures of her. And i'll get some of her neighbors as well.

Oh! I should have mentioned this like a while ago. Apparently, Richard Gere's horse is next to Vega. He's there because he had a nail in his hoof and is there for recovery. Well the horse has been there for a couple of months, and i just don't think that's his horse. I'll take pictures and maybe someone can tell me if that's his horse or not.


----------



## PoptartShop

2113. 

Rain sucks. It's kinda cloudy here; I'm hoping it doesn't rain!


----------



## FGRanch

2114 

Its snowing here


----------



## appylover31803

2115

snowing? I hope Nita doesn't foal in the snow.

Its so miserable when its raining. It get cold and just plain old yucky out.


----------



## AKPaintLover

I like to swim, but never really seem to go swimming.  We have pools, which I would not mind, but I would rather ride. When we lived in Hawaii, I loved being able to go to the beach!! My favorite water activity here is the hot springs...but I don't like to go unless it is at least 10-20 below zero outside - otherwise I get way too hot really fast. It is cool because your hair frosts over, but you are so toasty warm. 

Yay!!! I got my taxes done last night!! Money for the hay account!

Jazzy, that is crazy about that horse. She is very obviously not a beginners horse - though I wouldn't be surprised if she could become one with a little corrective training.  I like challenges like that, but I also like my horses to be angels if possible.


----------



## PoptartShop

2117.  Keep counting!

Yeah, I'd choose riding over swimming anyday!  LOL but I love to swim as well; but riding is just more fun.
Sometimes I go swimming AFTER I ride, like in the summer if I get hot.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

swimming I don´t like, even though we´ve got pretty nice pools here :!: 
Just the memory of running out to the pool freezing, trying not to slip, has always kinda kept me away :lol: 
but how has everybodys day been ? 
its like almost eleven here and the only thing I´ve done is study ! 
school from 8:00-16:00, straight home to do an essay ! I just finished and you can´t belive how happy i am !


----------



## appylover31803

i'm doing good. Been working on some more bumper stickers. My fiance put a few of them on ebay to see how well they do. He sold one bumper sticker he made. 

I'm also a little anxious right now. My fiance and I didn't go by our horses, so today i made him pinky promise that come 6pm we leave and go there. It's 5:56pm so we'll see what happens. Also if we don't leave at 6, i told him i'm taking Wednesday off to spend it with Vega and Gem.

It's raining here too which sucks, but tomorrow's supposed to clear up in the afternoon.


----------



## FGRanch

2120

Appylover-I'm starting think that she is never gonna foal so I'm not that worried about that snow today..lol.


----------



## PoptartShop

2121!! 
Wow we're getting up there fast, LOL.


----------



## AKPaintLover

Why does it say 689 replies on the main page of this forum for this thread, but our count is at 2121?

FGR and meggymoo must both be getting really anxious!! I don't know how I am going to function at work in another six weeks, when our girl is around her due date!


----------



## FGRanch

I'm not sure...I was wondering the same thing :?

I'm not all that excited anymore...now she is to late to be excited anymore! I'll be happy when she has it but I'm not sure.


----------



## jazzyrider

AKPaintLover said:


> Why does it say 689 replies on the main page of this forum for this thread, but our count is at 2121?
> 
> FGR and meggymoo must both be getting really anxious!! I don't know how I am going to function at work in another six weeks, when our girl is around her due date!


because we moved the count to 1000 thread into here and just kept counting  everyone is still counting in the other thread though so we have two going on lol


----------



## appylover31803

i understand what you mean, FGR. You get excited and when you have to keep waiting it wears off.

Are you going to have the vet come out and check her again?


----------



## PoptartShop

2126. LOL yeah.  
That'd be awesome if we reach a million...you think we can do it?!!


----------



## AKPaintLover

I don't think we will reach a million...but who knows...if we just keep chatting


----------



## PoptartShop

2128. 
True, true. There's always hope, LOL! It might take years...who knows, hahaha.  :lol:


----------



## FGRanch

2129

Appylover-I think I will wait until the end of march and if nothing happens by then I will have the vet out.


----------



## PoptartShop

2130. 
OMG! My friend's horse just had her baby! I hope I get to see it, ahhh I wonder what they named it!


----------



## FGRanch

2131

That is so exciting if you go see it be sure to take pictures!


----------



## appylover31803

definitely take pictures poptart!

I think foals are so cute when they're first born. Especially when they start moving around and doing all the rears and bucks. Thats just adorable.

Not that weanlings, yearlings, and so on aren't. They all are.


----------



## PoptartShop

2133.
Yesss I deff. will get some piccies! 
Oh, & they named her Snickers!! She must be soo cute I really need to see her, foals are too cute.
LOL I agree!!


----------



## appylover31803

2134


----------



## PoptartShop

2135! 
Oh & yay, I got my first issues for Horse Illustrated...took long enough. :roll:


----------



## appylover31803

awesome! i don't have that mag, but i have Equus. And then all the catalogs that come from places where i've ordered. 

bahh its cold and windy here today. It rained all yesterday and into this morning. Where is the warm weather?

2136


----------



## PoptartShop

2137. 

Oooh, I like Equus!! That's also a good one. 
Wow, really? It was pretty warm today here...but then as it got darker it got colder, bleh LOL!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Chance of snow here tomorrow!!! :lol:


----------



## appylover31803

oh my goodness! Where exactly in GA are you? My dad's side of the family lives there. Not far from Atlanta. And my one cousin rides horses. She's pretty good.

tomorrow it's supposed to be around 55. YAY :!: AND i got my training system. I'm going to bring all my riding gear to the office, so i can go straight after and exercise her a little bit.


----------



## FGRanch

Don't forget your camera and you can take pictures!!


----------



## appylover31803

i won't! If i ride in the indoor, i could set my camera up, and if i ride in the outdoor, i'm not sure how i'll record, but i'll find a way.

I really want to put a video up, but i'm just nervous what everyone is going to say :?


----------



## JustDressageIt

Aww Appy I want to see video of you and Vega!


----------



## appylover31803

well ok then. lol. I take a video tomorrow, not sure where i'm going to do it. Probably in the indoor because there are *a lot* of horse eating monsters in there. I know its not going to look pretty at all. 

I'm also going to finally put that surcingle on and see how it is.
Did you get yours/use it JDI?

2143


----------



## JustDressageIt

2144...


No I haven't yet, Appy... been putting it off although I really should get one... *sigh* gotta get a few more things for Maia that take priority over that unfortunately.. it will be ordered soon though!


----------



## AKPaintLover

I think I am the only one awake (on this continent anyway)! I am waiting for a stinking DVD to burn of my teaching video...the video was 45 minutes long, so it is taking FOREVER! I finally got the nerve to watch my first video (the one I am now trying to burn), and was actually pretty happy with it - hopefully it will pass. 

My second and last (if I pass both when I submit) teaching video is tomorrow. I got the plans written out, and am all prepped - hopefully I will get at least a few hours of sleep.  (fingers crossed)

My dogs are bugging my right now - why are they trying to play and nudge me while doing so in the middle of the night - attention getting!!

Getting really warm here - Dez got pretty sweaty when I rode tonight. It was really nice out. I hope this means the end of winter. 

I am getting interested in this training system you guys are all getting...let me know what you think of it.


----------



## PoptartShop

2146. 

Ahh that's cool!  LOL aww, your dogs sound cute!!


----------



## FGRanch

Appylover-I would love to see a video of you and Vega! 

JDI-How is Maia doing? Are you planning on keeping her? Have you rode her yet?

AKpaintlover-Kudos to you for being a teacher! When I was in school as a student I couldn't get up early enough, you are a teacher and have to be up befoare all the students. I hope it's the end of winter, but somehow I don't think so  Give your puppies a scratch o the head for me!


----------



## FGRanch

Forgot the count! 

2148


----------



## appylover31803

well i brought my boots, breeches, saddle and saddle pad with me this morning so i can ride this afternoon. I'm thinking about going around 2 or 3. That way it will still be light out and hopefully still warm (fingers crossed)

But i had a horrible start to my day. When i went to shower there were 2 temperatures, cold and ice cold. I opted for the cold and it was horrible. I'm so tempted to just check into a hotel just to take a hot shower lol.

JDI, i'll let you know how the surcingle goes today.

FGR, i'll take a video and post it. I just have to be open to all criticism i'll get, the good and the bad.

AK- http://www.sstack.com/shopping/prod...RODUCT&iMainCat=67&iSubCat=88&iProductID=6318
^ this is what i got. It's really cool and I imagine what the pessoa would like like. I didn't bring it with me today to use on Vega, but i plan on using it this weekend. Hopefully it won't rain anymore and the ground will start to dry up.


----------



## nikelodeon79

2150

I'm pretty excited. I "accidentally" bought a new saddle for my Arab. I've posted pictures of it in the "Horse Tack and Equipment" thread. I lost control for a moment and clicked on "place bid" on ebay. Whoops!!! :lol: 

Now I have to get a matching headstall and reins. ;-)

I'm getting pretty excited for spring. I haven't ridden since fall!


----------



## appylover31803

I saw the saddle. It's very nice.

Before last sunday, the last time i rode was in December. But i'm going to be riding a lot more.

I liked the headstall and reins you had pictured there. They look very nice.

2151


----------



## AKPaintLover

The kids are having lunch now. I record video in 40 minutes! This morning while trying to set up, I almost dropped my camera, caught it, but it still shook. It now does not work! I cannot believe that happened. I borrowed the school camera, but am not familiar with it, don't know if the sound quality will be good, and have been frazzled since I did it!

I am also really bummed because I was going to use that camera to record horsey things this summer  I guess I need a new on. 

Also, I could never get my dvd to burn last night, so I have to try again today. what a pain!

Well, I will let you guys know if I survived later.  The kids are getting silly with their food - I better go run herd.


----------



## appylover31803

Sorry to hear about your camera AK. That really sticks.
I hope you'll be able to burn the DVD tonight.

I rode Vega again today. She did pretty good. Nothing like last time, but brining her to arena was a chore all in itself. She kept rearing and bucking and refused to walk. She just had to do her prancing (maybe she was showing off to the boys, i don't know. 

I have a feeling she gets like that because a. it's getting warm out, and b. she has no room to run and she just wants to. I think i'll lunge her from now on. A little maybe like 10 min warm up and then ride. We'll see how it goes.

And i know why i was so against lunging. People there don't ask the horse to do anything when they are lunging it. They just make them canter. One mom told me that her daughter has to lunge her horse for 45 min before each lesson. I thought that was a bit extreme. And another person that was lunging, the horse was sort of out of control (dragged the person around a little bit, but she stayed on her feet) and there was no "easy" or even a break in the gait, they kept the horse cantering. So i guess being around that turned me off from lunging.

I also took a video. It didn't capture the whole thing, i don't know why. And for parts i am off screen, but i'll post it if people want to see it. I'm still nervous tho. My seat looks horrible, well my legs really. I cannot get them to stay back, they keep coming forward. Maybe i should tie my stirrups or something to train my leg. I'm not really sure what to do. Any help would be nice


----------



## FGRanch

Appylover-would love to see the Video!!


----------



## appylover31803

it's still uploading on youtube. It's about a 10 min. video and it's taking forever to upload. grrr!


----------



## FGRanch

Post a link when it is done  Look forward to seeing it!


----------



## buckaroo2010

1st show of the season is about a week away yay!!!


----------



## appylover31803

it's done uploading. I'm going to put it in the critique section and i have a feeling i'm going to get *a lot* of criticizing .  ahhh i'm just so nervous :!: 

ok i'm going to put it up after i post this. :?


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww, don't be!  We're all nice here. lol. 

2159.  Just got home from work; went by pretty fast.


----------



## appylover31803

welcome home from work Poptart!!!

I posted the video. Take a look and reply if you like  
http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=60356#60356


----------



## Harlee rides horses

buckaroo2010 said:


> 1st show of the season is about a week away yay!!!


Ha ha im pumped for shows too. Mines this sunday.


----------



## PoptartShop

2162.  Thanks.  Aww Vega is so cute! Nice vid, hehe it looks like she was in a kinda hyper mood, LOL!


----------



## appylover31803

no, not mood, it's her one and only mode lol. 

She's always like that, no matter what. I ride her for a good hour and she continued to do her prancing all the way back to the barn.

::shakes head:: she's definitely a work in progress.

Thanks for watching the video


----------



## PoptartShop

2164. 

Aww!  Hey it looks like you can control her; that's really good.


----------



## appylover31803

that i can. I feel bad when i put any contact on her, because she throws her head up and opens her mouth. But i did buy stuff to help soften her up. I'm going to be trying that out soon.

2165 (i can count, i swear  )


----------



## PoptartShop

2166. LOL 

That's good!  I hope everything works well for 'ya.
Lexi used to throw her head up..it was SO annoying. But luckily she doesn't do that anymore. I know how annoying it can be.


----------



## free_sprtd

2167


I am missing my horse so bad tonight....I feel really sad, I don't know why. It's only been 2 days lol. Im going tomorrow to see him definitely.

night everyone


----------



## Delregans Way

aww cheer up free sprtd  Goodnight...

That links me to a topic... What would you be doing right now, if horses werent apart of your life? What would change? Where would you be?

Ok my answer to that, is that i would be still living in town, living in a small apartment... Probally go all posh, like get my nails done, and be one of those rich housewifes lol :lol: haha i wish..!!
Alot of good times in my life, has been because of horses, and i honestly cant think other wise..

What about u..


----------



## HaflingerHorse

Lets see... 

I would probably be bored to death still saving up for something that not even I knew what it was. we would still be living where we are but our property would look alot different. I wouldn't have some of the friends that I now have.


Keri


----------



## FGRanch

Well I can tell you that my husband would be a happy man if horses weren't a part of my life! He thinks they are money wasters  even though he owns one! But I would still live out in the country becasue my husband hates the city. 

But I did meet my husband when he came to buy a horse that I was training....so I would not have met him! I probably would still be living with my mom


----------



## nikelodeon79

2171

Unfortunately horses aren't a huge part of my life right now. :-( My two are at my parents house and I don't see them nearly as much as I wish I could...

So I guess my answer is that I'd be doing the same thing as I do now: planning my wedding, trying to figure out a way to get horses back into my life! (We're making plans for a barn/indoor riding arena and fencing).

I also keep busy with stuff like sports, fishkeeping, church, and spending time with friends/family. ;-)


----------



## PoptartShop

2172. 

Aww. Well good luck with your wedding, that'll be fun!  I'm sure after you've settled down a bit you'll be back into horses more.


----------



## appylover31803

if horses weren't in my life. I'd be bored out of my mind. I'd probably find something else to get into. I know i wouldn't have met a lot of great people. wow if i was never into horses, my life would not be what it is today. I'd probably still be miserable in college, i'd be living at home..wow.. thats crazy


----------



## PoptartShop

2174.

I totally agree Appy!  Horses are just...amazing...they're a huge part of my life; I honestly don't know what I'd do if I didn't ride. 
I love it; it's like one of the best parts of my life. I'd never trade it for anything!


----------



## free_sprtd

Thanks delregan!

If horses weren't apart of my life, I would prob be still doing what im doing, just more bored. Maybe in college? I was going to take some classes around the time I got my horse because I was bored. I'de probably still be close to some of my city friends, but maybe not as close to others now. I would not have found my "missing link" in my life....

2175


----------



## PoptartShop

2176! 

LOL you'd definitely be more bored; they sure keep us occupied!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

2177
if horses wern´t a part of my life I would be nuts ! Just snapping at people ! 
horses help me just calm down, after a rather miserable day at school ( I have teacher problems) :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2178. 
LOL yeah; they also make me feel better if I'm upset or have a bad day.  They're just the highlight of my life!


----------



## AKPaintLover

If horses were not in my life..BORED, BORED, BORED.   Probably depressed too. They give me purpose, a reason to make money, and unconditional friendship. 


Appylover, for when Vega head tosses and opens her mouth, try to also do a lot of work with serpentines also, focus on head position and drive - collection will follow. Use a direct rein, one at a time - head should be at proper height, tipped in a bit, and soft on the bit if at all - Before you let her out of the turn.


----------



## appylover31803

thanks AK! I will definitely try that. I'll also try that on Gem too when i ride him.


----------



## AKPaintLover

I will try to explain it better in more detail later, or make a short video in the near future. I know that it worked wonders on Dez, who was also a "gaper" even last year.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

2182


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

2183


----------



## FGRanch

2184

So we did most depressing horse moments, now lets do happiest horse moments!

My happiest horse moment is any moment that I spend with Kita. My best friend, my teacher, my shoulder to cry on, my sole to confide in. Kita truly is my best friend and I love every moment I can be with her.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

I really don't have a happiest horse moment. Really, though. When I was with Missy, before she died, I was so happy.....


----------



## Harlee rides horses

2186


----------



## appylover31803

AK, if you can make a video or something, that would really help. Thanks in advance  

Happiest horse moment. oh geez there's been a lot lately. Well the most recent is how everyone is impressed how well i ride/control Vega. It really means a lot to me.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

:wink:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Rain,Rain go away


----------



## AKPaintLover

appylover31803 said:


> AK, if you can make a video or something, that would really help. Thanks in advance


Well, since I just broke my camera  (hopefully I can get a camera with recording ability for my b-day next month), I will borrow one, but I should definitely be able to make a video in the next few days - yay spring break.  I'll let you know when I post it - I will put it under training I guess 

We rode up tonight to a neighboring friends' indoor arena to get some traction as it is warming up here, and everything is slicked over. I put a saddle on for the first time in months, and man was it uncomfortable! Dez did not feel me leg/seat cues nearly as well. Time to get used to it again though. 

My happiest horse moment was arriving to see Dez for the first time when we drove to pick him up in Alberta. I was so excited - and he was and is such a sweety.


----------



## FGRanch

2191

Appylover-how is Vega doing?


----------



## appylover31803

2192

I haven't been up to see her since Thursday. It was raining yesterday and its raining again today. But since we only work til 3, we are going to go see them.

I want to ride Gem today, to work on my leg position and everything. Hmm, maybe i'll do that.

Now i just have to gather everything together


----------



## appylover31803

oops! Thanks AK for wanting to do that for me. Don't feel you have to rush to make it. I need to go back to step 1 with Vega, instead of skipping ahead to step 3.


----------



## PoptartShop

2194.

Speaking of rain, it was a bad rainy day today...SO bad, I couldn't go to the mall.  Dangerous for driving...it stopped though, it's just windy right now. Whew...lol, I hate storms.


----------



## jazzyrider

2195


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

number ????

anyways hi!


----------



## FGRanch

2197

Hey, how are you! 

So guys exciting news! I think I bought another horse! I went with my friend to pick up a little baby at the Paul Mitchell Center for Rescue and Education. (really nice place, and Paul Mitchell is great) Anyways I say this handsome little bay colt with a big star on his forhead so I asked about him. He said well he is a papered Dirftwood colt, I was like what!? So anyways...if I find a way to get him home and he passes the vet check then he will be mine!


----------



## Vidaloco

2198

I'll have to look up Driftwood horses :? Did everyone remember to set the clock forward? Feels like I've lost half the day already and its only 1 hour. Going to try to ride today when Hubby gets home from work *tapping foot restlessly* Don't worry I'll do some stretches first.


----------



## FGRanch

Pretty soon I will be able to ride when my husband gets home from work too...just have to wait until it stays lighter later. Driftwood is foundation qh lines!


----------



## Vidaloco

I just looked up Driftwood, pretty cool. My husband works the midnight shift so he gets home anywhere from 8-11am. He just called though so he's on his way


----------



## FGRanch

My husband doesn't get home until 5-6pm and we have a baby so I can't really ride during the day! But it is starting to stay light till about 7pm so I will be able to go for a short ride!


----------



## FGRanch

2202


----------



## buckaroo2010

:x I hate time changes it gets me all messed up


----------



## FGRanch

I know me too! 

2204


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

its a problem i don´t have to worry about :lol: 
we have no winter/summertime here :wink:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Really How?


----------



## FGRanch

2207

Yeah how does that work?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

it really doesn´t matter if we "enjoy" the darkness of winter one hour earlier or the non darkness of summer one hour later :lol:
2208


----------



## buckaroo2010

ohh i see


----------



## FGRanch

2210 

umm...ummm...

so bored..


----------



## jazzyrider

2211


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

I like your new Avatar jazzy


----------



## PoptartShop

2213. 
I also like your new av Jazzy!


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah it is very cute


----------



## PoptartShop

2215. 

Ah, this weekend went by too fast!! I wish there were more days to a weekend; who agrees? :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt

I completely agree. It was so nice out this weekend, I spent hours with the horses  This weekend I:

- Rode Maia twice
- Dewormed Maia
- Got Rich really into grooming - he spent a good hour working on grooming my client's horse
- Introduced Maia and Shadow, so now Maia has her own pasture buddy 
- Went on a date with Rich 
- Visited with my parents
- Took the dog for a nice long walk

other than that, it's been pretty quiet!


----------



## Vidaloco

I didn't do squat all weekend :lol: It was cold and snowy fri-sat then sunday really warm by afternoon. Hubby worked sun. home at 11 asleep by 2 to go back to work for monday. Wanted to ride but ended up cleaning out all the old winter hay from the lot. The horses were happy, they got to go to the big pasture while I cleaned out the dry lot. No grass to nibble on yet so they were happy to go back to the bale when I was done.


----------



## FGRanch

2218

I didn't get to do a whole lot his weekend either. My husband wokred all weekend! Oh well maybe next weekend will be funnier. 

I did go out a get my frinds rescue hores from Paul Mitchell and found a baby I like!


----------



## appylover31803

2219

i didn't do anything either. Saturday was all rainy so Tom and I closed shop up early and went home. We took a nice long nap too.
We did do some major cleaning of our rooms. And i let the little ones (ferrets) run around. They were so happy and jumping around all over the place.
I was going to ride saturday, but i forgot my boots, and i didn't want to get my Uggs all muddy. So we just saw them and chilled with them for a bit.
Gem's entire face was covered with stuff from his Jimmy's Ball. And it was almost gone too!
I'm going to be brining my training systems with me tomorrow so i can lunge Vega with it. I'll bring my camera and record all of it. I just know she's going to be crazy in the beginning.

FGR-any sign of a baby yet? Do you have any pictures of your possible new horse?


----------



## FGRanch

Appylover-Nita seems very comfortable. But she had better have it soon because she is offically sold but the people can't come at get her until after she has the baby. 

I don't have pictures of him yet but I will get them up soon! 

2220


----------



## Delregans Way

wow thanks guys for replying to my 'if horses werent apart of your life question'. It is interesting when you think about it hey...

So whats planned for this weekend?


----------



## appylover31803

well this week is lunging time for vega, some riding time with gem. Thursday is Vega's 5th birthday so i have to make her a cake  

Saturday my fiance and I are going out to dinner with my family. Was supposed to be weeks ago, but they kept having to reschedule. And then just chilling on sunday as far as I know


----------



## jazzyrider

thanks to everyone who likes my avvy 

JDI - your mans name is the same as mine  richard or rich for short


----------



## Delregans Way

Thats cool guys! I have a Dressage competion this weekend i have to judge at...fun fun :lol: 

Aww happy birthday to Vega on thursday, yes you will have to make a cake!! Hey pictures would be cool!!


----------



## jazzyrider

Delregans Way said:


> Thats cool guys! I have a dressage competion this weekend i have to judge at...fun fun :lol:
> 
> Aww happy birthday to Vega on thursday, yes you will have to make a cake!! Hey pictures would be cool!!


have you got that show programme yet by any chance? i havent had a chance to have a chat with ya for a while to find out


----------



## Vidaloco

2226
What happened to I Love Lane? I noticed she hasn't posted in awhile. Hope she is ok


----------



## PoptartShop

2227.
Yeah...me too. 

Del that's cool, sounds fun.


----------



## Vidaloco

2228
I know she had found out she was pregnant. I really hope there hasn't been a problem. Maybe I will PM her.


----------



## .Delete.

Aweh i hope everything is going good with her


----------



## Vidaloco

I just sent her a PM, hope I hear back she has just been busy

Sorry guess I worry too much about our members. She was just so active and then BAM nothing for a month.


----------



## FGRanch

Good morning guys! Another gorgeous day in Southern Alberta! 

2231


----------



## Vidaloco

Back atcha FGR suppose to be 70F here today


----------



## PoptartShop

It's pretty nice here too.  Not too cold, not too hot!  About 60.

2233.


----------



## FGRanch

I'm really starting to think that spring is here!


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah, same here! 
I love spring. It's soo nice; better than the freezing winter, where you have to wear all these layers of clothing if you go outside, LOL!

2235!


----------



## appylover31803

good morning/good afternoon.

I have my car today and everything i need to ride. YAY! It's supposed to be like 50F today. I would love if it were 70 outside.

Does anyone want me to take a video of me with vega today? Not sure if i'm riding her, but i'm going to lunge her.

I hope I love Lane is ok too. Maybe she's just getting everything ready for the new arrival.


----------



## FGRanch

Yes Appylover take a vid please. Let us see you lunging her! I'm not sure who I love Lane is, but I also, hope she is okay. I know when I was expecting everything was about the baby and nothing else! 

2237


----------



## appylover31803

2238

I'll take a video and upload it again. If i ride Gem, i'll take a video too. I'm probably just going to be walking and trotting a little bit.


----------



## .Delete.

We are still burried in snow here =[


----------



## appylover31803

That stinks. We had some snow, but since it rained a few days ago, all of the snow is gone. But now everything is all muddy.

I hope it gets warm out in Ohio soon!


----------



## .Delete.

Its supposed to be 40 today. The other day we had 20inches of snow. Me and my friend rode my ponies through it. It was a blast. But her pony got stuck in a snow drift =0. Mine just tackeled the biggest snow drifts he could find.


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow 20inches?! Least you had snow...LOL we didn't get like any this winter. 

2242.


----------



## .Delete.

Psh lucky.


----------



## FGRanch

We didn't get any snow either!


----------



## .Delete.

I wish i didn't get any snow. Then maybe me horses could get out. I don't want to put them out because the pond is iced over, they will try to walk on it.


----------



## FGRanch

Yeah that would be terrible. My sisters horse died that way. He decided he was going to walk on the pond and he feel thur.

2246


----------



## Vidaloco

Just came in from riding Vida   Only went a couple miles and did some practice on the neck reining. Did a bunch of tree/pole bending up and down the driveway. Shes getting it I think, does better off the leg then the bit though. I need to set up some cones/barrels to do a better job, the trees are too far apart and have limbs hanging down (ouch) She did great for not being ridden in a few weeks though. I even got up to a canter, first time since my fall 8) I'm so proud of myself.


----------



## FGRanch

Good for you Vidaloco! I haven't been riding since Feb 14th 

2248


----------



## Vidaloco

Its been so darn cold and Hubby is working so much overtime, its the first chance we have had. Unlike AKpaintlover (from Alaska) I dont ride when my fingers will freeze :lol: I have this funky syndrome where my fingers lose feeling and go kind of a grey color when they get cold. Looks like I'm dead :shock:


----------



## .Delete.

Speaking of riding im going out to ride my pony in the snow. Ta ta =D


----------



## FGRanch

Vida my sisters hands do the same. She has very poor circulation and her hands turn a blueish grey when they are cold. Looks rather disturbing!

Delete have fun riding!


----------



## Vidaloco

My Dr. said its called Raynaud's Phenomenon in case she didn't know


----------



## appylover31803

wow it looks like everyone's riding today!

Vida i'm glad things went well for you, and that Vida is getting the hang of neck reining.

I hope you have fun Delete!

I rode today, fell off too! :shock: I got the beginning and end of it on tape! So now i just want to few it from there on and post it so you guys can see! It's pretty impressive!

FGR, i hope you get to ride soon! Any baby news yet?


----------



## I Love Lane

Hello everybody!!! I have returned from the dead and am back to annoy you all!!!! :twisted:


----------



## appylover31803

YAY :!: ::throws a party:: How are you? How are things?


----------



## Vidaloco

Welcome back lyn, I'm such a worry wart :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

You fell off Appy? :shock: hope you didn't hurt anything but pride.


----------



## FGRanch

2258

Vida-She didn't know that I will have to let her know!

Appylover-Thanks for the concern about riding! I will be sure to get out soon! No baby yet, but I did buy that other colt. He will be coming home in the next couple of weeks. YAY! Hope you didn't get hurt on the fall! 

I love Lane-Nice to meet you! Glad you are okay. Everyone was worried about you..lol. Names Tiff BTW.


----------



## appylover31803

Vidaloco said:


> You fell off Appy? :shock: hope you didn't hurt anything but pride.


I'm ok. I have a slight bruise on my lower back. My left shoulder and left side of my neck hurt a little bit, but i got up right away and walked too.

I know next time i ride, i'm wearing my vest no matter what. I never used to ride Gem with a vest because he's just this laid back, lazy, takes every ounce of leg muscle to make his trot. Now i have changed my mind. 

My fiance and I cannot believe the air Gem got. It was huge!
I'm just glad there were people there that saw me fall. Both asked if i was ok.


----------



## I Love Lane

thanks guys  Glad i was missed :twisted:  

OMG that is funny that you got launched Appylover!!! I am happy to hear that you are fine though, wouldn't be funny at all if you got hurt


----------



## appylover31803

i'm still laughing about it and it was about 3 hours ago! :lol: I just know that i *FLEW* out of the saddle. I didn't even have time to react, couldn't even get back on the saddle. 

ahhh , the joys of horse ownership


----------



## jazzyrider

oh poor appy lol sounds like an interesting fall 

yaaay! lanes back :lol: welcome back girl


----------



## appylover31803

it was. When i get home, i'll edit the video and post it.

My fiance and I are thinking, well we know his feet hurt him possibly. He's had abcesses and had surgury for them, so that could be a factor. We think his back is hurting him too. We need the vet out there like tomorrow. I just need to call up the barn so they can schedule it.


----------



## buckaroo2010

WElcome back Lane!!  

gosh my first show with my horse is this saturdays and i have been practiceing all week and now there is a 60% chance of rain here saturday and im getting worried that it will be postpond..but yet i'm getting nervous that it still may be on :? :shock: but then again mine totally excited :lol:


----------



## I Love Lane

i cant wait to see the video!! ****!!!!

Hiya Jazzy!!!!!! :twisted: :twisted: corn.............................


----------



## I Love Lane

thanks Buck!!!!

Oh yay a show  I am keeping my fingers crossed for dry weather


----------



## buckaroo2010

Thanks Lane!  I know my horse had is 2 trimming yesterday and it was 100 times better than the 1st one LOL!! bad times :shock: :lol:


----------



## jazzyrider

I Love Lane said:


> i cant wait to see the video!! ****!!!!
> 
> Hiya Jazzy!!!!!! :twisted: :twisted: corn.............................



hehehehehe havent had any corn shenanigans around here for a while


----------



## appylover31803

i've seen you two write corn and i don't get it. It makes me wonder.

I'm going to upload and play around with the editing of the video now.

my back and knee are really hurting me now


----------



## appylover31803

well i can't upload the video. I have no idea where my camera cable is. :evil: 

atleast its on the office computer


----------



## jazzyrider

appylover31803 said:


> i've seen you two write corn and i don't get it. It makes me wonder.
> 
> I'm going to upload and play around with the editing of the video now.
> 
> my back and knee are really hurting me now


lol its nothing special  lane made a typo one day and it was corn instead of born. its probably not funny to anyone else...one of those 'had to be there' kinda jokes


----------



## JustDressageIt

appylover31803 said:


> i've seen you two write corn and i don't get it. It makes me wonder.
> 
> I'm going to upload and play around with the editing of the video now.
> 
> my back and knee are really hurting me now



Awe... Ice, and Ibuprophen!!


----------



## PoptartShop

2272.  Keep counting!

Hey Lane, welcome back!!!!


----------



## I Love Lane

it was really funny at the time and jazzy and i were cracking up for days over it! It still makes me laugh to think about it


----------



## I Love Lane

thanks Poptart! :wink:


----------



## jazzyrider

I Love Lane said:


> it was really funny at the time and jazzy and i were cracking up for days over it! It still makes me laugh to think about it


lol yeah! i still have randoms thoughts about 'corn' lol


----------



## FGRanch

2276

JDI I love your new Avatar! It's great! 

What are everyones exciting plans for today?


----------



## .Delete.

I love lane =D There you are =DD


----------



## appylover31803

ooohhh ok. That's cute though.

JDI- i kind of have a fear of swallowing pills. I can do it, but i get myself worked up over it. So i only take a pill if i feel like i'm dying. 
And i totally forgot about icing my knee. I'll do that.

Let's see plans for today. Get my fall up on youtube to showcase to the world. And then doing nothing. Tom had to take care of some personal business today, so i'm all alone at the office until he comes back. It's probably going to be a late night again (we didn't get home until 9:20pm yesterday)
And that's about it.


----------



## FGRanch

Sounds pretty darn exciting Appylover! :lol: But I don't have any thing excitng planned for today either! Go get some food I guess...lol. I have a pretty darn exciting life


----------



## .Delete.

I have to go to a driving meeting today with my pony. He hasn't line drove in a while. We will see how he is.


----------



## FGRanch

2281

Delete-good luck with your pony! Hopefully he works great for you! I can't wait until I get to work with my horses more. My son is a tab bit scared of them so I only get to go out and see them when he is napping. 

I can't wait until he is older and can come out and watch while I ride! 

I just went out to see Nita and her tail head is very soft! Her milk is finally starting to turn cloudy. Last night it was still very clear!


----------



## appylover31803

Delete, i hope all goes well for you and your pony.

FGR, i hope Nita has the baby soon. I did say sometime this week, but i'm thinking it might be longer. 
I think we should start the "horse owners that lead exciting lives" club. lol

Oh and good news! The video finally uploaded. Going to put it in the riding sections. Just don't laugh too hard you hurt yourself.


----------



## FGRanch

2283

Appylover-well now I'm starting to think it is going to be before next week..so that is good. I hope so! I will be going away for a week or so at the end of the month I hope she has it before then! 

I watched the Vid...I commented over there


----------



## appylover31803

i hope she has it before you leave too!

I saw your comment and commented back.

2284


----------



## nikelodeon79

2285

My plans for the day are to get through the rest of work (I swear this day is taking forever!) and then go to premarital counsling. After that I'm heading home (cross your fingers for me that my new saddle will be there waiting for me!) to work on some wedding related stuff (flowers, order of ceremony, and all that jazz) and probably catch up on some of the shows I'm behind on. I love DVR!


----------



## FGRanch

2286

Nike-Lucky! I don't even have a TV. That was my choice though. I have a little brother that lives on the TV and Vid games so when we had our son we took away the TV. Until he is older and more resposible. My husband is a couch potatoe when it come to the TV so I didn't want my son to learn from him :lol: 

But I miss TV Maybe next year we will get it back!


----------



## Vidaloco

FGR Thats a very wise move I think. I always said if I had kids I would get rid of the tube. Maybe thats why my husband didnt want any :? 
I had another day of not doing squat. Went to lunch with hubby and to the grocery store. Remembered to get my powerball ticket (one of my many weaknesses) and washed the road salt off the truck hopefully for the last time. Its warm enough here I have the windows open in the house. Nice hearing the birds chirping outside again.


----------



## appylover31803

i don't know if i'll go as far as removing the TV, but i would want my kids to not want to watch TV. hopefully i'll have lots of toys and things to occupy them. I never grew up in front of the TV. My mom always had stuff to do for me and my brother. And i always wanted to be right next to my mom, no matter what.


----------



## meggymoo

Love your avatar Appy! Is that you?


----------



## Vidaloco

appylover31803 said:


> i don't know if i'll go as far as removing the TV, but i would want my kids to not want to watch TV. hopefully i'll have lots of toys and things to occupy them. I never grew up in front of the TV. My mom always had stuff to do for me and my brother. And i always wanted to be right next to my mom, no matter what.


Thats true, I would never have learned to say please and thank you if it hadn't been for Captain Kangaroo :wink: 
Great avi Appy, ridem cowgirl yeeha


----------



## appylover31803

meggymoo said:


> Love your avatar Appy! Is that you?



yes that's me  I kept pausing the video to get good shots of me on Gem and that was one of them.



> Great avi Appy, ridem cowgirl yeeha


I know right? If i would have stayed on, it would have been so much better.  

I was very impressed with the air Gem got. I didn't realize how high off the ground he was.


----------



## Vidaloco

thats definitly some loft :wink: a reason to go ouff
I'm still sitting here giggling, if it wasnt for the after effect that would be a really cute butt shot of Gem


----------



## appylover31803

I just love how you can see the power in his hind end. He was like like, BAM, i'm outta here! 
And then you see me, just flying along. ha ha ha
I'm *still* laughing about it.

Was falling asleep last night and started to giggle :lol:


----------



## jazzyrider

hehehehe thats some mighty impressive bucking and rearing hes doing there :lol: im hanging to see the video of it now  do you know what made him do it?


----------



## FGRanch

2294

Hehe...those pictures made my laugh my A** off! I just laugh everytime I look at them! To darn funny!!

About the TV, it won't be gone forever but until the little man is old enough to understand what they are saying, then he can watch certian shows. Right now he is 20 months old. I think that is too young to be watching TV. I want him to know that there is alot that he can do without have to watch TV. 

I want to raise my kids to be out doorsie type people who like to work and enjoy being outside. So we spend most of our time outside. We do tons of hunting, camping, fishing, trail riding, etc.


----------



## appylover31803

jazzyrider said:


> hehehehe thats some mighty impressive bucking and rearing hes doing there :lol: im hanging to see the video of it now  do you know what made him do it?


I have no idea. There was a guy that stopped to watch me ride and he was just chillin there. All the horses that were in the paddocks were inside. people were in the barn. I think someone was walking their horse up. not 100% sure. But it wasn't really too windy, no loud sounds, nothing.

Well now if anyone is feeling sad or upset or just needs a good laugh, watch the video or look at the pictures.  

FGR that makes perfect sense. One of my mom's friend had a baby a few years ago, and would place the baby in front of the tv. The baby wouldn't even care what was going on in the room. Her eyes were glued to the screen.

It's good to let kids now there's more to live than just tv shows. And its awesome that he could help you with the ponies when he gets older and used to them some more.

2295


----------



## FGRanch

2296 

Yeah my sister did that with her kids too! All those kids wanted to do was watch TV! Ahhh...I just want me kid to have a good life. I really don't see any major advantages to having a TV but I know of lots of disadvantages so yeah! 

I will have to show my hubby those pictures when he gets home from work! HEHEHE :lol:


----------



## appylover31803

you should tell him you're looking into buying this horse. lol

And then after he sees the pictures and video be like, I'm just joking


----------



## FGRanch

2298

Appylover- I should so do that! I told him last night I wanted to buy an older broke horse for kids...lol!

HAHA I'm gonna do that when he gets home! :lol:


----------



## appylover31803

you have to tell us how he reacted. I should have posted the entire video. darn it! :evil: 
That's going to be funny though :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt

Hehe that is quite the video! Very impressive. He got a ton of air, it's a wonder you're not more banged up - although it's very good you're not!!


----------



## appylover31803

i know. It is quite amazing.

But as of right now i was in the hospital. Tom is being a total jerk to me. I'm thinking he wouldn't be if i was in the hospital. 
I know that's messed up, but he's being a meanie!!


----------



## PoptartShop

2302. 

LOL Appy I love your av; it's soo true.
Speaking of thrills...
Lexi was in a bit of a tense mood tonight, so she basically refused a jump & veered off, I fell riiiiiight on my butt, LOL!!  She did such a sharp turn!
Typical mare mood! :roll: hehe.


----------



## appylover31803

i hope you're ok.

I was going through the video I had, and the first time i paused it, i got that shot. So i went back through and paused a couple more times. On the previous page, you can see how high he went, and in the riding section, you could see the entire thing.


----------



## AKPaintLover

okay appylover, I posted a serpentine video in the training section. I really think it would be a helpful exercise for both Vega and Gem at the moment. I do it with all of my horses, and really like the results. 

Don't mind the yellow marshmallow jacket  It was chilly today. 

I have been riding a lot this week because we are on spring break, and it has been pretty warm for much of the time, but it is cooling off again.  

We have our 4H lock in tomorrow and friday, with many fun things planned. We are testing the girls on their riding levels, so hubby used the skid steer to plow out the area in the pasture (really a bit dry lot) that is shown in the video. Incidentally, that is actually the area where we are going to put our arena...I can't wait....sigh  

Man has this time off been flying by! I haven't even had much time to play on the forum...but have been doing well with my boys training (spins and slides...making progress, but not there yet).


----------



## Vidaloco

Its officially spring! I hear peepers


----------



## jazzyrider

Vidaloco said:


> Its officially spring! I hear peepers


what are peepers?  they sound cute whatever they are lol i dont know why they sounds cute but they do


----------



## Vidaloco

Peepers are tiny frogs. they make a peep sort of sound. They are kinda cute if you like frogs :lol:


----------



## jazzyrider

aawww i love frogs  just tonight when i went to unlock the chain on the pony club gate there was a tiny little green tree frog sitting on it. sooo cute hehehe i touched hid bum and he jumped away. he was gorgeous. my friends used to call me frog cause i like them so much lol


----------



## Vidaloco

peepers are like a tree frog 2-3.7 cm I like them too.
Anything that eats bugs is ok in my book :lol:


----------



## jazzyrider

lol


----------



## FGRanch

VIDA YOU HAVE FROGS! OMG! I'M COMING TO VISIT! I LOVE FROGS!

Alright, I really do love frogs! I can' believe you have them already! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Vidaloco

2311

We are pretty far south (20 miles from oklahoma) so we get spring pretty early. I grew up in Michigan I just can't do those long winters.


----------



## nikelodeon79

2312

It was really warm yesterday (Okay, so it was 29*F, but that feels warm when below zero has been the norm for a long time!) so I was excited about spring and then last night it snowed. :-(

My saddle didn't arrive, either. I emailed the seller and she said she shipped it on the 5th of March via USPS Parcel Post. Hopefully it will be here by this weekend because I'm planning on riding for the first time all winter! Should be fun and interesting....


----------



## appylover31803

AK, thanks for the video. I bookmarked it too. he he

I guess it's spring time around here. It's been getting pretty warm out (around 50F)

i have some big news, sorta. today is Vega's Birthday! She's turning 5! She's just growing up so fast!

I bought oats, honey, carrots and apples yesterday. I'm was going to make a horsey b-day cake, but i decided cupcakes would be better.

I'll take pictures of the birthday girl when i see her today.


----------



## FGRanch

2314

Vida you are soooo lucky!! Ahhh FROGS! I want them here! 

Nike-Hopefully your saddle gets there soon so you can use it this weekend. Good luck with the ride. Be sure to let us know how it goes! 

Appylover-Give Vega a big hug for me today! Cupcakes is a very good idea! I hope she eats them, my ponies are so picky!


----------



## appylover31803

I will certainly give her a hug for you. I'm going to tell her about Miss Legs hehe.

I'll take pictures of the cupcakes before she eats them.... maybe even of the process too. I'm going to be making them at work :shock:


----------



## FGRanch

She is still a very young horse eh? I thought she was older than that! 

Be sure to take pictures of the cupcakes I want to see them! Maybe I will make some for Kita's birthday! 

2316


----------



## appylover31803

2317

Yeahh, she's only 5 today. She still is pretty young. 
Do horses go through some sort of hormone change or something around now? or when they're 4? Growth spurt maybe?
I ask because she's been acting strange, even the BO commented on that. It makes me wonder.

The cupcakes should be fun to make. And rather messy too.


----------



## FGRanch

Appylover-Nots usually, could it be that she is possibly horsing? My Miss Kita acts rather strange when she has the love bug! :wink: 

2318


----------



## appylover31803

2319

I have no idea. I mean she could be. In the summer she had this huge crush on an appy stallion (and of course he had a crush on her too). But she's just like, acting strange. In the past, anyone could walk her from her paddock to her stall, but now only like 3 people can. And she runs into her stall. She has no scares there so she didn't get cut open, but maybe something hit into her side? But she never used to do that before. And then her just bucking if i'm riding or walking her. She started doing that in the fall. I just thought it was because the weather was getting cold.
Part of me is thinking it's something neurological :shock: 
But the BO (she's not really the BO but she kinda is. Her uncle owns the place) said she has no idea what's causing it. And that kind of worried me :?


----------



## Vidaloco

*Happy Birthday Vega*


----------



## appylover31803

Thanks Vida  

Well i spent atleast a good 45 min. making little oat and honey cupcakes. It had carrots on top too. Tom and I went to see Vega and Gem and they wouldn't even tough the oats and honey  They only ate the carrots.

I knew Vega was a picky eater, but c'mon! I even tasted it and it tasted good! :lol: Oh well, i'll give her carrots and an apple tomorrow.

I took pictures of the entire process and pictures of the b-day girl. I'll post them when i upload them.

And Gem was like really depressed today. He was like sulking in his stall. I even told him that nothing was his fault and that i'm ok. And that didn't even seem to affect him. The vet's coming out tomorrow around 3, so we'll know what's up with him. Tom even said now he's a little concerned/worried about Gem Bar


----------



## Vidaloco

Our girls wouldn't eat something like that either. They just recently figured out carrots are good, they used to just spit them out. I hope Gem is ok, He may be just as sore as you. That was a bit of a gymnastic work out he had.


----------



## appylover31803

I'm hoping he's just sore. He did really throw himself up in the air
I took pictures of him too. He just has this sad look in his eyes. 
Maybe when he was younger, he bucked someone off, got the crap beaten out of him and then sold. He sorta had the look of "I'm sorry, i didn't mean to do it. I'm a good boy. Please keep me"


----------



## FGRanch

2324

Appylover-That is too bad that the little goof balls wouldn't eat them! 

Be sure to let us know what the Vet says about Gem Bar. 

Did you give Vega a hug for me?


----------



## appylover31803

of course i did! 
After she didn't eat her birthday cupcake, i said Tiffanny wanted me to give you a hug.  

I posted pics in the general section if anyone's interested.

I'll be sure to post what the vet says.


----------



## FGRanch

2326

Thanks Appylover! 

I looked at the pictures!


----------



## appylover31803

no problem!

I was glad no one came into the store when i was mixing everything up. 
They probably would have thought "what on earth is she doing?" :lol:


----------



## FGRanch

2328

Yeah if I walked in I would've thought you were pretty odd...lol.

What did Tom think?


----------



## buckaroo2010

gosh there is a 60% chance of rain here tomorrow and 80% saturday  i dont want my show to get postponed


----------



## appylover31803

FGR- Tom's one comment to me was "i think you need a bigger bowl" 
i spilled quite a few oats all on my desk  But i felt like such a little kid making it. I think he was glad i did it close to closing time, rather than in the middle of the day. We had quite a few people in up until about 5ish.

Buck- i hope your shows aren't canceled. The weather can change at any second too.


----------



## jazzyrider

happy birthday to vega 

dont forget to say happy birthday to her from aunty emily 

its my birthday on sunday  yay for me! can i have some honey and oats cupcakes too??


----------



## appylover31803

i'll sing it to her tomorrow when i see her.  



> can i have some honey and oats cupcakes too??


only if you promise to eat it and not spit it out  

I had some and i thought it was good.

I was going to wish you a happy b-day, but i'll do that on Sunday


----------



## jazzyrider

appylover31803 said:


> i'll sing it to her tomorrow when i see her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i have some honey and oats cupcakes too??
> 
> 
> 
> only if you promise to eat it and not spit it out
> 
> I had some and i thought it was good.
> 
> I was going to wish you a happy b-day, but i'll do that on Sunday
Click to expand...

lol ok

i promise i wont spit them out


----------



## FGRanch

2334

Good mornig everyone! It's getting cold here now, what's with that!? I thought we were having an early spring!


----------



## nikelodeon79

2335

It's warm here! 31*F!! Woo hooo!! Spring is on it's way! (Well, maybe not warm by most standards, but we've had a whole lotta below zero temps this winteR!)

No saddle yet. :-( Hopefully it gets here today!


----------



## FGRanch

That is sort of crappy that your saddle has not come in yet! Where did you order it from? Does the package have a tracking number?

2336


----------



## nikelodeon79

2337

I ordered it off of ebay. I emailed the seller and she said she shipped it the day after I paid via PayPal (which woud've been the 5th). She said it was insured and sent via USPS Parcel Post, but she did not have a tracking number. I have sent stuff insured via USPS before and they always gave a tracking number! Of course, I always ship Priority Mail... The USPS website says Parcel Post can take 2-9 business days so I guess I shouldn't be worried yet. I just really wanted it for this weekend!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah I know i hope it does but its been raining all morning and hasnt stoped yet and the arena there is not covered so its proabaly a mudd hole now but i wont know anything until tonight :?


----------



## FGRanch

2338

The mail is so slow a member on this forum sent my some paintings a week and half ago and they are still not here!


----------



## buckaroo2010

that stinks maybe it will come soon! hopefully tomorrow


----------



## appylover31803

good morning everyone. Well afternoon really!

I'm surprised there was no tracking number. I always track my shipments, i want to make sure i'm actually getting it and stuff. I'd wait the max days and if still nothing, then contact the seller again.

Yeahh, so today is going to be very hectic. Gem has his vet app't at 3. Tom and I are both going to go there and see what the vet says. And then we have some personal issues going on. I'm rather scared and nervous. :? And then tomorrow night is dinner with my family, so that should be good.

What is everyone's plans for today?

I hope everything works out with your shows, Buck.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah me to thanks Appy!

Im pretty much going to be bored out of my mind today I got all my chores at the barn done and got buck his bath since it was 73 degrees here yesterday so i took advantage of that and got him ready for the show and got him in his nice CLEAN stall! yay lol by the time I got done and got home got on here for a few mins and then passed out on my bed i was so TIRED! :lol: :lol:


----------



## FGRanch

Appylover-can't wait to hear what the vet has to say about Gem! 

I hope your personal issues work out for you! :? Is it good issues or bad issues? Don't mean to pry, if it's too personal don't answer!  

2342


----------



## PoptartShop

2343.  

Guess what; I took a pic of the foal of my friend's horse, hehe! 
Sorry it's not that good I took it with my phone. She's soo cute. Her name is Snickers:










 She's so sweet!


----------



## FGRanch

2344

Aww...pretty cute little baby! Is there lots of snow where you are at?


----------



## appylover31803

aww she's adorable!

I hope Gem Bar's ok.

It's just a money issue. Tom's supposed to get a transfer and hasn't recieved it yet. He's freaking out, so I am. And we have quite a few bills to pay and stuff. I'm just hoping it comes today


----------



## FGRanch

Appylover-Ahh doesn't that suck. My husband hadn't got paid since December and we were in a pinch. He finally got paid at the last possible moment.


----------



## appylover31803

So Tom and I just got back from the stable. Gem has some lower lumbar pain (most likely from what he's done in the past along with an ill fitting saddle, The saddles we have used on him, have fit him fine, so we know it's not us. It was most likely when he was a trail/lesson horse)
And he has some sensitivity in his right front hoof. And he has arthiritis in his hocks, and right knee. The vet said that was a big cause for him to buck. So i'm actually glad he did buck me off, or else we never would have found this info out.
So we're starting him on bute for about 3 weeks to see if there's any improvement. He's going to get hand walked 3x a week too. Tom has officially retired Gem from any more saddle work. It's very upsetting. He's only 8 too.
The vet said that he really is young to be having all this arthritise and thinks the problem is whatever he did before we purchased him. :? 

So that's what's going on with Mr. Gem. But at least we know why he was acting the way he was. It's such a shame though


----------



## Vidaloco

Sorry about Gem. At least now you know and can act accordingly. Theres a lot of supplements for arthritis that I'm sure will help him out. Are you sure you want to retire him? Maybe keep riding just no jumps or anything too strenuous. 
I know about money crunch we just picked up my husbands truck from the shop and paid the $986.00 bill OUCH There went all his overtime money we were planning on spending on something a lot more fun.


----------



## appylover31803

Well as of right now, we're just giving him the bute, but if we see no change, or aren't happy with the progress, we'll go to step 2.

Well Tom doesn't want to ride him anymore, and as of right now, i don't either until i know he's feeling a lot better. But the vet said nothing strenuous, just walking. 
I guess we'll see what happens in the future, but we just want to make him comfortable right now. We really have no problem if we don't have to ride him. We could also ground drive him, and do stuff of that nature.

Yeahh it's definitely going to be expensive. We had x-rays done, but we did that so we know what's going on behind the skin.

In a way, i'm just glad that we weren't having trouble picking up his front feet, especially this right front. We very rarely could keep it up long enough to do anything.
I'm going to look into the best joint supplement out there for him. 

Maybe he was looking depressed because he was in pain from the whole buck and everything. I feel bad that i rode him, but we wouldn't have called the vet if he never did that.


Sorry about the bill Vida. I remember when i had to get my car worked on, it needed a new trans, cost around $1,000 :shock:


----------



## Vidaloco

I hate spending money on stuff you need. Its so much more fun spending it on stuff you want :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

PoptartShop said:


> 2343.
> 
> Guess what; I took a pic of the foal of my friend's horse, hehe!
> Sorry it's not that good I took it with my phone. She's soo cute. Her name is Snickers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's so sweet!


Thats one cute foal. Makes me sorta want a paint horse :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

2351
My farriers pregnant   I'm happy for her but sad too. My hubby will have to do the trims a few times.


----------



## appylover31803

Vidaloco said:


> I hate spending money on stuff you need. Its so much more fun spending it on stuff you want :lol:


oh i know what you mean!

I'm looking into a whole bunch of hock stuff (as of right now, hock boots) but i just like knowing what's going on, without all the vet lingo in there.


----------



## buckaroo2010

my show got cancelled


----------



## appylover31803

oh no!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

lol some of us out here in tornado alley sort of live by there tv
s so yes i don't feel bad for having one!!! yeah some peoplehave all the luck with money!!! my sister in law ( the one with all those ponies) bought a truck 3 weeks ago and rolled it last night!!!, she was fully coverd on the truck so they get a new one (the truck was 2 years old) some people have all the luck!!!! don't worry she wasn't hurt, but boy you should see the truck....makes you always want to wear a seat belt...her new nick name is CRASH....


----------



## meggymoo

2356 Gosh KT, I'm glad your sister was ok. 

Well still no foal. I'm beginning to think Momma is holding on to him/her till this horrible wind drops. I have dark circles round my eyes, and feel like a bear with a sore head, a bit grouchy. So sorry if I ever come across that way.  
Oh to have a full nights sleep! :roll:


----------



## FGRanch

2357

Appylover-I'm so so sorry to hear about Mr Gem Bar. That is terrible. Such a young age for all those problems! 

Meggy-I know how you feel. Tonight just sleep thru the night, everyting will be fine.


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah i know im so sad but its storming so bad here now! :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop

2359. 

Aww. Congrats to her, though on her pregnancy! 

Yay, I'm off work this weekend...whew, LOL I finally get some time to myself!  My niece is here, she is so fun!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

she's ok.....never seen some one so proud about flipping a new truck....has meg foaled yet?


----------



## PoptartShop

2361. 
Buck: Storms suck! Last week we had some bad rain...nothing major, but it stunk driving to work in it! Ehh.  
This week, it's soo nice, it feels like spring! Perfect for riding.


----------



## FGRanch

2362

Buck I know what you mean about storms. Yesterday we had no snow at all and now we have like 3 inches (I know it's not alot but it's alot campared to nothing!) Ahhh I really don't like winter! Oh well...


----------



## JustDressageIt

FehrGroundRanch said:


> 2362
> 
> Buck I know what you mean about storms. Yesterday we had no snow at all and now we have like 3 inches (I know it's not alot but it's alot campared to nothing!) Ahhh I really don't like winter! Oh well...


Hehe it's March in Alberta... that's all I have to say 

On Thursday I went through all the seasons within 3 hours; it was fall/spring cold when I left for the barn, snowing when I got to the barn, then really warm when I walked to work *sigh*


----------



## FGRanch

I know, I hate spring time in Alberta! 

Nita and Miss Legs are having a blast playing in the snow though! I just went and fed them are they were running and playing. I should have brought my Camera out there! 

2364


----------



## JustDressageIt

More pictures! More pictures!


----------



## jazzyrider

FGR - you must post more pics of miss legs  shes too cute 

the weather here is just perfect at the moment. it cools down a fair bit at night finally but the days are still toasty warm. finally the breeze is cooling down a tad and it makes it the perfect temperature to do anything  i love this time of year 

well its my birthday today and richard was gone when i woke up :shock: so im hoping hes gone to buy bacon and eggs to cook me breakfast in bed 

for my birthday today i shall wash my horses lol somehow that doesnt seem like much of a birthday present does it :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2367. 

Happy birthday Jazzy! I forgot it's tomorrow in Aus! LOL!! 
It's still Sat. here. Ahaha sounds good lol least they'll be clean, you'll have clean horses for your b-day!! :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah i know thank the lord that this nasty weather is gone!
maybe it was for the best for it to get rained out jus a week longer to practice!

AWW Happy Birthday Day Jazzy!!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

2369. 

Ew, I know; I hate winter.


----------



## buckaroo2010

I dislike Spring & fall cuz my Allergies go CRAZY!


----------



## PoptartShop

Ahh, I hate allergies. I don't get 'em too bad though.
2371.


----------



## JustDressageIt

2372

Gahhh it's snowing here again... really hard... the thick wet stuff that sticks to everything. This poses a few problems:
- Maia doesn't have a blanket 
- It's going to be really really slippery driving out there to feed tomorrow 
- Was 1 bale (square) enough for 2 horses for the day? It's so gross out I feel it wasn't enough, although it probably was...


----------



## free_sprtd

Ya one bale should be fine. My guy gets about 2 flakes of premium grass hay mixed with alfalfa 2x a day, and grain. 

Ugh, I caught the nasty flu the rest of the world has had. So finally getting back on my feet. Luckily it's been around 45-60 degrees here for the past couple weeks, with some rain, but nothing terrible. 

Well, just popping in to say HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Vidaloco

Between round bales I will throw out 1 bale for 4 horses. It lasts them 24 hours. 
Sorry you have been sicky free-sprtd


----------



## FGRanch

2375

JDI-I'm sure that is tons of feed for two horses. And don't feel bad my girls don't have blankies either. I bought one for miss Legs and it's HUGE! I will have to take pictures in a bit! It's pretty cute!

Jazzyrider-I have to go let the ponies out of the barn in a few I will bring the camera out and take some pictuers then...

I have terrible spring allergies too. I have allergies to horses and they get worse when they start shedding. It's been so bad latley that my eyes have swollen shut and my I get huge hives. I keep forgeting to buy anit-histimines (sp?) and I ran out last month!


----------



## PoptartShop

2376.

Speaking of allergies, I was sneezing like crazy this morning!! Grrr.


----------



## free_sprtd

thanks vida!! im at the end of it thankfully lol


----------



## PoptartShop

2378. 
Keep it countin'.


----------



## appylover31803

2379

well today Gem seemed a lot better. Tom was walking him around and he was only going to do a little bit, but Gem wanted to stay out a little longer, so they did.

I brushed and walked Vega around a bit. I let her play in the round pen for a few minutes. She was enjoying herself, but i realized that she cross canters a lot. Like almost all the time. And if she's on the wrong lead, she'll change her front and not her back. 
Is there anything i can do to change it?

Other than that, its cleaning day for our rooms. I'm just beat from the week that i just want to chill.

We went out to dinner with my family last night. Wasn't as embarrassing as it has been in the past  But my dad was happy to see the both of us and everything. I didn't really get to talk to my mom about the wedding, but i will soon.


----------



## Vidaloco

2380
Sounds like my weekend Appy had lunch yesterday with my sister's family and lunch today with the inlaws. Dinner last night with the saddle club (bean feed) and hauled 2 round bales of hay home one in the bed of the truck and one on a bale dolly from 40 miles away. I think I'll log off and take a nap :lol:


----------



## jazzyrider

thanks guys

well he didnt cook me bacon and eggs but he did get me a bacon and egg muffin from mcdonalds lol hes so romantic isnt he :roll: at least he made some effort 

we decided to go to the horses and have a bbq lunch with friends. we were supposed to have it at 1pm but my best friend had a few things to do. we didnt think she would be long so we just sat there and watched the horses and waited until she rang. it was taking forever and i was so sick of doing nothing on my birthday so i washed possum and conditioned her mane and tail with nice human conditioner and it went like silk. so came up a treat 

when she was dry i set up some jumps in the arena and popped over a few jumps  shes jumping really well now. we are doing about 1ft jumps pretty consistently. 

unsaddled. washed jarred...still no one had turned up grrr i was hungry by this time too and wanted my bbq lol they finally turned up at 4pm :shock: but they bought me a present so i couldnt be cranky at them lol by the time i rode jarred, who was being a poo poo head , and got them fed and organised it was starting to get a little dark. so much for having a bbq lunch lol 

anyway to top it all off it started raining all of a sudden and half the meat got wet on the bbq lol luckily most of the sausages and rissoles were done but it was the nice steaks that got ruined 

but it was still a pretty good day


----------



## PoptartShop

2382. 

Awww, well least your day was OK & not TOO bad; yummy bacon & egg muffin from Mickey D's! LOL!! 

Like I said, your b-day treat was a clean horse, AKA Possum!! :lol:


----------



## jazzyrider

yeah  she sparkled


----------



## xoLivxo

okay what shall(hahaha) we talk about now? come one guys! we r almost at 1000! lol


----------



## PoptartShop

2385!! 

Hmm, I don't know. But I do know that this cookie dough ice cream is so yummy.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

bleh, so guess what, I´m sick ! 
It kinda started when I threw up in my lesson  yuck ! And my temperature has been around 40°C (104°F) Ahh, I always have to get sick during vacations, now my easter vacation and last time i was sick all my "winter break" (i guess you could call it that) :evil: 
oh well, atleast im getting better :roll:


----------



## nikelodeon79

2387

Sicknesses are no fun! I've been sick for a couple of months now with some respiratory cold/flu thing. Now, just when I felt like I was starting to get better, I have a sore throat!

Siss, that temperature is nothing to fool around with! You'd better go to a doctor!!

On to horse news: I finally was able to get to my parents this weekend and see my boys. ;-) It was very icy so no riding :-( plus their hooves needed trimming. It's amazing how quickly they grow once it starts warming up! :shock: All three of them (my two and my sis-in-law's horse) stood very nicely while I trimmed their hooves, especially my Arab, Royale. He actually holds his feet up for me, the sweetheart!

I did get my saddle on Friday (well, actually they attempted delivery on Fri, and since I wasn't home they left a card. I didn't wake up until 10:30 a.m. on Sat. and the post office closed at 11, so I had to fly to the post office! I seriously drove 80mph and made it there with 3 minutes to spare. :lol: The saddle's gorgeous and seems to fit Royale well. As I said, I did not ride due to icy conditions so I guess the full trial of the saddle will have to wait. ;-) I snapped a few pictures so I'll try to post them later!

It's snowing here. :-( They were all excited about it on the news last night. Calling it "The St. Paddy's Day Storm." How original. :roll: 

Wow, what a long post for random chat!


----------



## FGRanch

2388

Tempatures really aren't somthing to fluff of. I would encrouage you to go to the doctor. 

Nike (sorry you have a long name and I have no memory  is it okay if I call you this?) Anyways I hope you are feeling better soon. That is an awfully long time to be sick! You poor girl! 

Glad to head that you got your saddle and that it fits really nice! Too bad you didn't get to ride in it though. Soon enough! I would love to see pictuers or your boys! Lots of Arbian pictures please, I need my beauty fix  

Poptart-I love cookie dough ice cream! My sweet hubby brought me some home the other night with brownie chunks in it! YUMMY!


----------



## PoptartShop

2389. 

Aww that must've been soo good! My fav. brand of it tho is Ben & Jerry's; SO good!


----------



## FGRanch

2390

I've never tried Ben and Jerry's  

Well we are on the topic of food what is everyones fave food??

Mine would be...

1. Cucumber Sandwiches
2. Chicken Alfredo
3. Perogies
4. Choco Milk (Okay not a food, but I still love it!)


----------



## appylover31803

favorite foods. This is so hard because i'm not a picky eater..

i love shrimp scampi, but it all has to be fresh stuff
any kind of sushi
i love strawberry daquiries (but with no alcohol.. not old enough  )
oh man.. i dunno what else.
oh ribs are always good!
and like really good hamburgers.
and italian subs!
Oh and i also get a grilled chicken, fresh mozz cheese, proscuitto and lettuce and tomoate on a tuscany roll. Oh my goodness, it's SO good!

Can you tell i haven't had lunch yet? lol


----------



## FGRanch

2392

That's funny! You sound hungry! 

I was thinking OMG your not old enough to drink! But then I rembered it's 21 in the USA and here in Alberta it's 18. Wanna come for a visit and we'll go bar hopping? :wink:


----------



## appylover31803

SURE! lol
in 5 months i'll be able to drink in the states

Well i got lunch. YAY! I got the chicken, proscuitto and mozz cheese. yummy!


----------



## buckaroo2010

gosh its soo cold here to me today!! lol its like 62 but its cloudy & windy   i need to ride


----------



## meggymoo

2395
I haven't ridden in about two weeks!  I seem to be forever busy at the moment, and tired!
Between Mucking out, going to work, housework, letting Ellie ride, checking Meg and going to bed, I just haven't had the time. Roll on lighter nights so I can fit in my riding too.


----------



## nikelodeon79

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Nike (sorry you have a long name and I have no memory  is it okay if I call you this?) Anyways I hope you are feeling better soon. That is an awfully long time to be sick! You poor girl!
> 
> Glad to head that you got your saddle and that it fits really nice! Too bad you didn't get to ride in it though. Soon enough! I would love to see pictuers or your boys! Lots of Arbian pictures please, I need my beauty fix


2396

Nike is just fine! Some people on the fish forum I'm on also call me Nik. Really I answer to just about anything. ;-) 

LOL, my Arab has a nice, fuzzy-wuzzy coat right now! More cuddly than beautiful at the moment. ;-) I can't wait until he sheds out!! I'll try to post the pics I got when I get home from work, though. He was really posing for the camera, which is odd because he's usually scared to death of it. I felt really bad about not being able to ride him because he really seemed to want to go out! Maybe next time... (stupid winter! :x )

Favorite foods:
1) Glazed Salmon (I'm having it at my wedding! Woo hoo!)
2) Meat (meatloaf, BBQ ribs, pork roast, etc.), mashed potatoes, and carrots and/or corn
3) McDonalds Double Cheeseburger & fries (can't have it right now...  I need to lose weight to fit in my wedding dress! :shock: )


----------



## appylover31803

glazed salmon... hmmm i might steal your idea and have it at my wedding too  
Speaking of which, i feel i really need to get a move on everything! :shock: 

So i went by the ponies today. Gave Gem his bute and then walked him around for like 20 min. or so. He was just loving being able to walk around and everything. He was really soaking up the sun too. And i let him have a few nibbles of grass.
I didn't do anything with Vega, but i'll leave that for tomorrow.
Her back legs are all puffy again  I'm thinking its because i let her just run around yesterday, but then she went into her stall and then today she was out in her muddy paddock and i'm thinking the lack of movement did it to her. grrr. It just annoys me. They balloon up to maybe twice the normal size. But she's not limping or anything.


----------



## Vidaloco

Absolutely poured all day. Went out to feed the dogs and horses and every feed pan was overflowing :shock: My momma cat had her kittens out in the barn in the middle of the thunder and lightening. 
*Happy Saint Patrick's Day everyone*

oops 2398


----------



## appylover31803

Thanks Vida! Happy St. Patty's day to you too! I hope the momma cat and her kittens are ok and doing well


----------



## Vidaloco

So far they are fine, She had them right where I walk through to feed the chickens :x I built them a little fort with hay bales and a hub cap roof :lol: I have got to catch my tom cat and get him fixed. I usually don't worry about the cat population in the barn but its getting out of hand. With the 5 she just had that make around 10 cats out there :shock: There are only 3 I can catch or pet. I'm hoping once the weather warms they will thin out.


----------



## appylover31803

my cousin Karen used to live out in Ca and she would feed all the ferral cats. She was able to trap them, get them spayed/neutered and then release them. Of course she's kept quite a few, and then she rented a huge camper and moved all of them to Florida and has built them a whole cat outdoor area.


----------



## Vidaloco

I have one of those have a heart live traps. I think I will try to catch my tom this week. He is the only male in the bunch and likes to keep his little harem. I occasionally have people wanting barn cats so do give some away. Come flea and tick season I'm hoping some will have moved on since there are just a few I can treat. My husband is getting upset about it so will have to do something. So far they are staying away from the chickens because he goes out and shoots them if they get in the chicken coop.


----------



## appylover31803

awww  

I'm sure i'd do something along the lines of what your hubby does. I'd probably use water or something else though.
That's so nice that you give those kitties away to be other barn cats. 
hopefully these babies will grow up and learn to love people and stuff


----------



## Vidaloco

I hate to say it but those ferrel cats make the best barn cats. They are used to fending for themselves so are great mousers. My dad used to do cats that way with water (he was a dairy farmer)when the population got out of hand, I just couldn't do it.


----------



## appylover31803

yeahh i would think they would make good barn cats.

I just couldn't bring myself to shoot at a kitty cat.

ugghhh, today is such a long day. I'm still at the office. But atleast i got to see Gem and Vega today


----------



## Vidaloco

Rainy days and Mondays


----------



## appylover31803

luckily it's not rainy here. yet. Tomorrow and Wednesday its supposed to rain. But gosh! This monday is going by so slowly :?


----------



## PoptartShop

2408.
Happy belated St. Patrick's day!


----------



## jazzyrider

2409


----------



## FGRanch

2410

Haha..I didn't know that it was St. Patricks Day..lol


----------



## jazzyrider

^^^^^ lol
2411


----------



## FGRanch

2412

Just casue... :roll:


----------



## free_sprtd

2413


----------



## jazzyrider

2414


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

2424.....242424242424....Opps! I got a bit carried away with ze fancy patteren!


----------



## jazzyrider

lol

2415


----------



## .Delete.

2416


----------



## jazzyrider

2417


----------



## .Delete.

2418


----------



## PoptartShop

2419. 

LOL so how's everyone's day going?


----------



## FGRanch

2420

So far my day is going great! I think I might actually get to go riding today! YAY! My husband has the day off and he is going to watch the little man while I take one of the greenies out!


----------



## PoptartShop

2421. 
Awesome!  I'm also going riding in a bit; gotta finish my schoolwork first.


----------



## appylover31803

my day started off good. Except for the fact that i could have slept for like 10 min. more.

We had a huge shirt order come in today, so that was good. And our personal problem was solved today. Thank Goodness :!:


----------



## PoptartShop

2423.

Haha, awesome. Yeah, I wish I could've slept in myself! Tireddd! This week is going by slow.


----------



## appylover31803

i know! It's only Tuesday but feels like it should be friday


----------



## AKPaintLover

appy, Vega's feet puffing up like that really sounds just like wind-puffs, which are really no big deal. Maybe just walk her out for a while after she runs like that to help reduce the fluid. My horses puff up a bit whenever I am heavily riding. No pain ever. I am sure the fact that she is stall kept does not help, but what are you gonna do. 

I hope to ride today, but it is chilly again - yuk!
It was chilly yesterday, I had a ton of errands after work, and my shoulder was painfully knotted up from something, so I did not ride. I am down to just the being chilly excuse today though, so I guess I will just push through and ride. I am really running out of training time before the stallion parade, so every day really counts for a lot. It is just hard after it got nice and warm (in the 40's), and then dropped back to 10-20 range. 

I can't wait for my Josh Lyons videos to come in!!


----------



## appylover31803

thanks AK! I feel much better now! I feel like such a worried parent sometimes  

It was nice for a few days, and is now cloudy, windy and cold. Poo!

I hope everything goes well with yours and Dez's training! I read your journal and i'm glad to know he's getting better with the sliding stops and spins! You must be so proud of your boy!

Tomorrow the BO is going to give Gem a scoop of Bute in the morning and hopefully he'll be able to get his feet done with little to no problems! I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

And i have officially beat my fiance in the "who can sell more bumper stickers on ebay" contest. I sold all 5 of my Appaloosa bumper stickers! YAY :!:  Some person bough 4 of them! It's so cool!


----------



## PoptartShop

2427. 
Yeah it's a bit chillier this week here too. Kinda windy, LOL today I was jumping Lexi & she got really excited because of the wind; she almost ran off!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Gosh we are aupposed to have some more bad storms in tonight finally got my horse out of his stall for like 6 hours today! he really enjoyed that


----------



## FGRanch

So I did go riding today! Just not my horse, I rode my husband's stallion. He was a pretty good boy, a bit spooky! 

Appy glad to hear that your personal situation was figured out..

2429


----------



## buckaroo2010

Im Glad u got to ride! i hope i get to ride Thursday!


----------



## PoptartShop

2451. 
Glad you rode!  Wow I hope the storms aren't too bad. 
But I'm sure your horse was thrilled to get out of his stall, hehe!


----------



## jazzyrider

im at work so i have very little to be happy about lol and being that i have to water change 60 fish tanks today i dont think ill be happy until its home time lol only 7 hours to go 

i gave richard a lunge lesson on possum yesterday. it was so funny. he was being all arrogant about how well he is coming along with his riding so i got him on the lunge with no reins and no stirrups. he soon found out he wasnt as good as he thought lol lesson #1: when you think you're really goods really quick, chances are you arent yet


----------



## jazzyrider

2452


----------



## JustDressageIt

jazzyrider said:


> i gave richard a lunge lesson on possum yesterday. it was so funny. he was being all arrogant about how well he is coming along with his riding so i got him on the lunge with no reins and no stirrups. he soon found out he wasnt as good as he thought lol lesson #1: when you think you're really goods really quick, chances are you arent yet


Who's Richard? Am I missing something? If it's your hubby, that would be funny - my live-in boyfriend's name is Rich as well.


----------



## jazzyrider

lol yeah rich is my hubby 

i noticed they had the same names in another post and mentioned it but you must have missed it


----------



## JustDressageIt

jazzyrider said:


> lol yeah rich is my hubby
> 
> i noticed they had the same names in another post and mentioned it but you must have missed it



Oops!! Hehe that's funny!! My Richard tries really hard to understand horses - I've caught him reading Fugly Horse from time to time! (I've learned a ton from that site, and he's having a blast reading it... weird, hey?)


----------



## appylover31803

Thanks FGR! The problem was sorted out today. That was after numerous phone calls to the place. They had a lot of people looking into it.
That's awesome that you got to ride today too! I need to figure out what's going on with Vega before i ride her again. I've been looking into a calming supplement, but i dunno if i want to do that.

Jazzy, that's cute that you gave your hubby a lesson on Possum, and cute how he thought he was really good until the reins and stirrups were gone (if that came across as mean, i'm sorry. I'm bad at wording stuff) 
Sorry that you have to change water and stuff. I never liked doing that with my 20 gallon tank at home.
Do you work at like a pet store or something?

Well my evening is going well. I'm letting my ferrets run around as Tom plays Halo3. I will never understand the fascination men have with video games  
Napoleon and Snowflake (the ferrets) love getting into trouble and for some reason Snowflakes loves biting my socks. It wouldn't be so bad if it didn't tickle.
I'll try and upload some pictures of the little ******s. It didn't work last time.
Napoleon:








Snowflake:


----------



## PoptartShop

2458. 

Aww your ferrets are super cute!!


----------



## jazzyrider

darylann - lol yeah it was pretty funny  dont get me wrong...he is doing really well considering he has only been riding for 6 months and most of that time hes been stuck on cougar who only has 2 gaits: slow pace and fast pace lol he has great position but struggles with balancing on something other than the reins. hence why i made him do the no reins and stirrups thing. and yeah i work at an aquarium 

JDI - my rich has always loved them but a) never had access to one growing up in the city and b) he used to think he would be less of a man if he did girly stuff like ride a horse lol hes over that now though


----------



## AKPaintLover

appylover31803 said:


> I need to figure out what's going on with Vega before i ride her again. I've been looking into a calming supplement, but i dunno if i want to do that.


Appy, I might be missing something that was said about what is going on with Vega, but if you are referring to the bucking and rearing fits....a lot of it could be that she is just coming 5. different horses mature differently. Some never try funny business - some try it a lot. In my experience, horses between the ages of 3 and 5 spend a lot of time testing what they can get away with, and you just have to work through it in whatever way you can. You can always go back to basics for a while...use your new system with her, make her ground manners impeccable, even to the bridle work exercises I showed you...all stuff from the ground where you don't have to worry about being dumped. Also, I know you do parelli, so spend a lot of time with the 7 games. Between that and the bridle work, you have everything you need for cues when you get back in the saddle. 

Also, that is cool that you looked through that journal I am keeping. I am really bad with journals, but I trying to periodically record my progress so that I can look back at it later. 

I rode tonight...it was really chilly ;(. I worked more on spins, stops, and lead changes. I used a saddle today because, I am thinking that the reason I knotted my shoulder yesterday was from trying to catch my balance bareback during a rollback on Sunday (oops  ). I now have saddle sores on my inner knee area though . It was still a good ride though.


----------



## PoptartShop

2461.

Haha, I agree. When Lexi was 4, she'd try soo many things to test me LOL!


----------



## Vidaloco

2462
Does anyone else type out long thought out responses to posts and then not post them? I do that all the time :? I guess I figure I may be wrong :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2463.

LOL I do that sometimes!


----------



## appylover31803

Snowflake and Napoleon are my little babies. Napoleon is my little boy though, she's such a momma's boy  

That's good that you're able to help your hubby, Jazzy. For him to come that far in 6 months is wonderful! I remember seeing his jumping pictures and he looked good.

AK, i talked to Tom today and he thinks i just really need to work her and that a supplement and letting her pasture turn out is a bad idea. He says the supplement will be covering the problem, not fixing it, which i totally agree. And he said if she has pasture turn out, the only guidance she'll have is from the other horses and from herself and she might get worse. So i will just have to go there everyday for at least an hour if not more (i'm definiately not complaining at all)
I do do parelli with her, but have stopped when the weather got yucky. I'll work on everything, maybe even try long lining her before i get back into the saddle. I'm thinking for her to get exercise 7 days a week will bring down her energy level a bit and make her more managable. Thanks for your help!
I guess I just thought that we had a better bond than we actually do! haha! Oh well, it will be a learning experience!


----------



## FGRanch

2465

Oh no Appylover! Ferrets! I was at the pet store yesterday and I found a ferret there that I love! I want one so bad! My husband is not really for it though. I will buy it for my son and say it is his pet!


----------



## appylover31803

get two though! That way if you can't let them run around the can still play with each other.

Last year Napoleon got really sick and lost a lot of weight. When he was feeling better we let him play with snowflake again and she would do things, like try and reach up to grab things, and Napoleon would try to do it. Today he's always getting into things and weighs a heck of a lot more. When he was really sick he weighed around 1 pound, now he's at least 3 1/2 pounds. He's a big boy!

But they are so cute and smart. I really love those little guys


----------



## AKPaintLover

My husnand will not let me get a ferret (although he keeps bringing home dogs - we are up to four - the latest being a 5 month old Mastiff mix who will mature to 180#!!). But...my parents live right next to us, and got a cute 2 month old (now about 3 months) ferret for my six year old sister. She is so cute! My little sister named her Rosebud Clover...six year olds naming right  . I go play with her all the time...she is so sweet with so much personality!


----------



## PoptartShop

2469. 

I know they aren't ferrets, but I have 2 Syrian hamsters. (they live separately of course).  Named Cookie & Blackberry! Both over a year old & soo cute.

Here is Cookie:










& here is Blackberry (when he was healthy):










sadly, Blackberry is not doing so good right now though. He is sick with Wet Tail disease & has glaucoma in each eye. It happened so suddenly. I'm taking him to the vet tomorrow, but I'm not sure if he'll make it.  But to keep Cookie away from him, I've moved his cage to another room. Please pray for Blackberry!


----------



## appylover31803

I'm sorry to hear about Blackberry!

Ferrets are too funny. Snowflake doesn't really like being a ferret. Let's see, she's been a polar bear, a mountain goat, a gecko, a werewolf, a dinosaur i believe and countless other animals.

She's very funny though. If you're not paying attention to her, she'll run up and nip you, usually the feet, and then she'll run away.
She always starts fights with Napoleon and then when he gets upset, she'll cry for me to get him off of her. She's such a little baby sometimes


----------



## FGRanch

2471

Poptart-I'm so sorry to hear about Blackberry! He is so darn pretty! 

I feel in love with the ferret at the pet store. He was so cuddly and friendly. But I couldn't have two that is for sure...so I won't get one for now...


----------



## appylover31803

aww FGR i feel so bad now. I mean you can get one. A lot of people do. My fiance had Snowflake for over a year before he got Napoleon. I just think that animals are happier and live longer if there is another one of their kind to talk to and stuff.


----------



## FGRanch

2473

Oh don't feel bad! I agree with you for sure! My husband don't even think about asking for two of them! 

Maybe one day when I have more time, I will just buy two and then he will deal with it later!


----------



## appylover31803

i have a feeling they will grow on him. I mean, if i clap my hands together and say "Napoleon", he'll come trotting over, and then i scratch his neck and say good boy and let him do whatever he wants.

I think i'll have to get a video of Snowflake doing her happy dance and of baby Napoleon just chillin.

(i always use horse gaits with other animals  )


----------



## FGRanch

2475

I would love to see Vids of them! I'm still thinking if I get one first and then get aother one in a year or so. I like that fact that you can house train them! 

I also use horse gaits too...sometimes I even say that my son is trotting!


----------



## appylover31803

that's adorable FGR!

I think i have a video of the eating a little treat on this computer. I'll have to see


----------



## FGRanch

2477

Ahhh..I hate work! It's been such slow day. I can hardly keep my eyes open. My son is at work with me today and we have his play pen for him to sleep in....I keep looking over at it thinkig..."Hey I'm not too big am I?" I'm so exhausted! Only 3 more hours to go and then bed time!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Well we didnt get as much bad weather as they were say!! yay lol there maybe a show this weekend after all


----------



## FGRanch

2479

Keep countiing!! 

Buck what kind of show do you have this year?


----------



## FGRanch

2480

I meant to say weekend..not year  Very very tired. Can hardly stay awake!


----------



## buckaroo2010

lol its ok i know the Feeling!

Its just a Open Horse Show they have Halter Classes,Showmanship,English,Racking,Western Pleasure, Jumping & Running events so basically a little bit of everything  i getting very excited !st show with me riding my horse!  I need to ride him tomorrow & Friday hopefully! fingers crossed


----------



## FGRanch

2482

What catagory are you plannin on going in?


----------



## buckaroo2010

Im going to do Western Pleasure & Timed Events with my horse and im going to do Racking with my friends mare


----------



## FGRanch

2484

That sounds like so much fun I love that local shows!


----------



## appylover31803

FGR it really has been a long day  
I'm sure your son is happy to go to work with you today. Do you think you could use him as an excuse to leave early??

Buck, good luck in your shows this weekend! Take lots of pics too!

I have a video on my computer of the ferrets eating a treat. It's short but cute!

The first one to take it is Snowflake, the second is Napoleon boy.
http://s218.photobucket.com/albums/cc153/appylover031303/?action=view&current=MOV00200.flv


----------



## buckaroo2010

Oh i am cuz i ahve to take alot for my project im doing at school so ill be at my friends hhouse so ill try to get some pics uploaded if it will let me!


----------



## FGRanch

2487

Blah...so tired! My boss (who also happens to be a close friend) is going to come relieve me soon! I told her it was dead her today! And I can't clean anymore! It's shining clean!

Buck-Yes I forgot to say good like at the show! What kind of horse do you have? I don't thinkt that we have really talked. :? 

I will watch the vids in a few moments!


----------



## FGRanch

2488


Appylover-They are so **** cute! I just love them! So are they like cats and they just come in all colors? The one I saw at the pet store was white with a brown tail and ring around his neck! And should I buy from a breeder or from the pet store?


----------



## nikelodeon79

2489

Did you ever notice that if you don't check the forum for awhile, this topic is the hardest to catch up on? I always see something a few pages back that I want to comment on and then I'm like, "but it happened two pages ago!" :lol: 

Anyway, I'm going to go ahead and comment on something from a few pages ago.  

Jazzyrider, that's awesome that you work in an aquarium. I'm pretty much obsessed with fishkeeping. ;-) I'm up to 7 fishtanks, now. 60 waterchanges seems quite daunting, though!!! :shock:


----------



## appylover31803

i know what you mean Nike! I'll go to sleep and in the morning there are like 3 new pages to this post!

FGR they really are adorable. After Napoleon has the yogie treat he just gets into this licking frenzy, so i usually pick him up like a baby and he'll give me kisses on the cheek! He's so cute!

Tom go both of them from a pet store. He basically saved Napoleon because he was extremely sick when he got him.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

2491

Oh, I had to catch up three days, and man i had to go through alot of pages, ! And I hate when your opportunity to comment on something is gone ! oh well.. 

apyy, looove those ferrets, would love to own one, but would rather have a legal pet :lol:


----------



## appylover31803

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> 2491
> 
> Oh, I had to catch up three days, and man i had to go through alot of pages, ! And I hate when your opportunity to comment on something is gone ! oh well..
> 
> apyy, looove those ferrets, would love to own one, but would rather have a legal pat :lol:


What's that??


----------



## jazzyrider

nikelodeon79 said:


> 2489
> 
> Did you ever notice that if you don't check the forum for awhile, this topic is the hardest to catch up on? I always see something a few pages back that I want to comment on and then I'm like, "but it happened two pages ago!" :lol:
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to go ahead and comment on something from a few pages ago.
> 
> Jazzyrider, that's awesome that you work in an aquarium. I'm pretty much obsessed with fishkeeping. ;-) I'm up to 7 fishtanks, now. 60 waterchanges seems quite daunting, though!!! :shock:


it does fill up pretty quick doesnt it  do you just keep freshwater fish or marine? i have 2 marine and 2 freshwater and then 4 male siamese fighters. 

60 tanks to waterchange (plus 4 display tanks and around 35 fighter bowls :? ) is a big job but ive got it down to a fine art  the marine section runs on a huge sump so i quickly go through and siphon the bottom of the tanks and then just refill (i dont do that section often but theres an extra 45 tanks on the weeks i have to do that as well. **** being the only employee there other than the boss lol). the freshwater section is bigger and have individual filters which means i have to refill each tank seperately. i usually have 3 siphons going at once to drain water and then we have 3 seperate hoses for refilling s i get 3 done at a time 

appy - yeah richard did pick up the whole jumping thing pretty quick didnt he  i think thats when he got all cocky thinking he was soo good lol


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

that´s a typo ! 
pet :lol:


----------



## appylover31803

ahh i see.

I have to say Tom got pretty cocky after he cantered Gem for the first time. he was saying that it wasn't so hard, but of course Gem was good to him.

Men can be so funny.


Ferrets are legal where you are Sissimut?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

iceland... 
I love living here, but there are very strict import-laws ! 
No other horse breeds but the icelandics, very few reptiles, and so on ! 
So ferets are a no-no here :roll:

*the legal thing was not meant as an insult, but if i were to get a ferret because of that fact I wouldn´t get vet. assistance if something would go wrong !*


----------



## appylover31803

it wasn't taken as in insult, i never new they were illegal pets in other parts of the world.

Are you allowed to have dogs and cats and stuff there too?

I find it fascinating to learn about other countries


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

hehe, yeah, cats and dogs and many of the very "normal" pets are allowed ! :lol:
but the reasons some animals are banned are that 
1) they could brake free and upset the enviroment, like the mink :evil: some bird species have nearly vanished from here thanks alot to them !
2) diseases,for example the horses here don´t have to deal with alot of them, or at least alot less than in many other countries !  

but I actually think dogs were banned in cities at one point, can´t remember why, but they are allowed now :wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt

appylover31803 said:


> FGR it really has been a long day
> I'm sure your son is happy to go to work with you today. Do you think you could use him as an excuse to leave early??
> 
> Buck, good luck in your shows this weekend! Take lots of pics too!
> 
> I have a video on my computer of the ferrets eating a treat. It's short but cute!
> 
> The first one to take it is Snowflake, the second is Napoleon boy.
> http://s218.photobucket.com/albums/cc153/appylover031303/?action=view&current=MOV00200.flv



Too cute. Rich used to have a couple of ferrets... I would love to have some later on


----------



## appylover31803

that's very interesting Sissimut!

I would think that a lot of your horses would be in better health because there aren't any imported horse disease to deal with. 

JDI, i never had ferrets, nor did i like them before i met Tom. I thought they were smelly little things. But Tom's are just so not like i thought they'd be. I really enjoy them and they're both so different. Napoleon loves splashing around in the water and if Snowflake accidently falls into the water, she kinda freaks out. I have a little dog dish filled with water in case they get thirsty when they're running around.

They are really cool animals


----------



## buckaroo2010

FGR-I have a Poa he is 3 years old  he is growing up to fast  I remember when he was a little squirt he got so big in hte past 6 months


----------



## Vidaloco

I want one of those little hedgehogs, too cute. I think the dogs would eat it though


----------



## appylover31803

yeahh those hedgehogs are cute Vida!

I've kinda been bugging Tom to get a puppy, but he keeps saying it isn't the right time yet. And i agree.

But a friend of ours who just happens to work right next door to us has lots of animals, and is always bringing the baby animals over and shows me and of course i want all of them. The latest were too baby ducklings. They were adorable!

He's also brought over a german shepherd puppy, a baby goat, peacocks. 
Once when Tom and I get our own place, we are getting a dog (he wants a big dog, i want a small dog, one that i can dress up  , but i'm not going to go overboard) some ducklings, he wants chickens, and we're getting swans (maybe) Over the summer we saw a dog attack and kill a baby swan where we board. It was so horrible. Out of the 3 babies that were born, only one survived. We don't know what happened with the other one.  

My night is going pretty good. Tom found someone to do the video intro for his website today. I got super jealous and insecure because she was pretty and stuff. But i'm ok with it now. She is very nice and she's only doing her job. I got pretty tired soon after that, i was regretting not bringing my car because i didn't get to see Gem or Vega today. When i got home my Equus magazine came and i briefly read through it. Found some new products for Gem to try out(especially something that's an alternative to Bute. I believe it was firocoxib not sure though) Then let the littles one, shot a short video of them running around, being crazy as usual. And now i'm on here! As Tom is playing Halo 3. I swear he's a teenager trapped in a 25's year old body  

Sorry for the long post, just felt like sharing


----------



## AKPaintLover

Rosie came to visit tonight and after our ferret talk, I decided to take some pictures. She is insane right now...trying to climb the walls, walk all over my lap top, and grab my cell phone.  So entertaining.

















And a moose last week. The stinker was probably trying to get to the hay.


----------



## appylover31803

she's so cute!

I showed Snowflake and Napoleon. Napoleon showed interest


----------



## AKPaintLover

That is so cute.  They are really fun little animals.


----------



## Vidaloco

Wow a moose in your yard! We went to Vermont a few years ago, they had "moose crossing" signs instead of deer crossing, too funny. I've never seen one except in photos.


----------



## Vidaloco

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> hehe, yeah, cats and dogs and many of the very "normal" pets are allowed ! :lol:
> but the reasons some animals are banned are that
> 1) they could brake free and upset the enviroment, like the mink :evil: some bird species have nearly vanished from here thanks alot to them !
> 2) diseases,for example the horses here don´t have to deal with alot of them, or at least alot less than in many other countries !
> 
> but I actually think dogs were banned in cities at one point, can´t remember why, but they are allowed now :wink:


We have exotic pet laws too. Some people were keeping walabies in Wichita. They added them to the ban since they can get loose and cause problems.


----------



## nikelodeon79

2509 (I think  )



> do you just keep freshwater fish or marine? i have 2 marine and 2 freshwater and then 4 male siamese fighters.


I have seven tanks, all freshwater. I have gold gouramis, zebra danios, glowlight danios, glass bloodfin tetras, black neon tetras, panda cories, habrosus cories, cherry barbs, harlequin rasboras, emperor tetras, royal tetras, otocinclus, two bettas, cyno. white top haras, ps. saulosi... I think I got them all. :lol: I have one tank that's fully of cyno white top babies.  They're pretty cute!

I wanted to get a ferret when I lived in an apartment. My landlord said I could have any pet, except cats and dogs. I wonder what he would've said if I would've moved my horse into the livingroom? :lol: He had a squirrel, and it was pretty neat.


----------



## .Delete.

I have a huge tank, with one little fish =[ Im no god at keeping fish, i had 12 but they all died.


----------



## appylover31803

Nike, i would love to see your landlord's face if you opened the door and had a horse standing in your living room! :lol: 

I took some videos of the little ones running around yesterday. I'll have to edit them and put them up.

Tom and I are no good at keeping fish either, but we think it was from the place we got them from. We got a bunch of fish and within a few days, they all died. We cycled the tank, did everything they told us to do. It was very sad. But now we have 5 fiddler crabs, 3 males and 2 females. (i kinda feel like a backyard breeder because we have "stallions" living with "mares") A female was pregnant and she deposited her eggs somewhere, but we researched about reproduction in captivity and we read that it couldn't happen because the female has to go out to sea and stuff. But i guess we'll know if a month or so if we have millions of crabs in the tank


----------



## AKPaintLover

Vidaloco said:


> Wow a moose in your yard! We went to Vermont a few years ago, they had "moose crossing" signs instead of deer crossing, too funny. I've never seen one except in photos.


Vida, Moose are pretty common around here, until you have out of state in-laws who want a moose picture.  They are especially common by us because they try to get at the hay in the winter. Last winter we had our hay unsecured because we had just moved to the property (it was just tarped in the field). The moose must have eaten 1000# of hay last winter despite us trying to run them off in any way possible every day.


----------



## appylover31803

The only moose i've seen have been in zoos, or on TV. never seen them in person.

I edited the video i took of the ferrets yesterday. I think it came out pretty good.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_h_yZFCRvN4


----------



## PoptartShop

2514. 

Aww ferrets are just soo cute. I was in PetCo today; saw a few, what cuties!


----------



## Vidaloco

We have a chat we have a chat ^^^^up there^^^^   Thanks Mike!


----------



## Vidaloco

2516
The weather man just said we had a state record tornado's last year 137 
getting to be that time of year here.


----------



## Vidaloco

2517


AKPaintLover said:


> Vidaloco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow a moose in your yard! We went to Vermont a few years ago, they had "moose crossing" signs instead of deer crossing, too funny. I've never seen one except in photos.
> 
> 
> 
> Vida, Moose are pretty common around here, until you have out of state in-laws who want a moose picture.  They are especially common by us because they try to get at the hay in the winter. Last winter we had our hay unsecured because we had just moved to the property (it was just tarped in the field). The moose must have eaten 1000# of hay last winter despite us trying to run them off in any way possible every day.
Click to expand...

Gosh thats awful eatting that much hay, I'd be upset about that :evil: When my mom lived in upstate NY they had problems with deer eatting everything in sight. I guess we don't have that problem because we have so much grass and not much snow.


----------



## buckaroo2010

omg guys!! my show is for sure tomorrow! im so excited!


----------



## FGRanch

2519

Good luck with your show Buckaroo! 

So what is new guys! I've been so busy the last 2 days I couldn't get on!


----------



## Vidaloco

2520
Got the horses wormed today, guess thats new :lol:


----------



## appylover31803

2521

So i went to see the monsters, i mean horses today  

I used my rope halter with Vega and any time she acted up I corrected her. After a few times of doing that, she was doing great! I did a little bit of lunging her. I worked on her with what was acceptable and what wasn't and she really caught on! And of course as everything was going so great, 2 horses escaped and caused Vega to get all scared and everything, but we worked through it.

And then I walked Gem and he kinda freaked when a truck passed by, but he did great. I was able to pick 3 out of 4 feet today! It used to be 2 out of 4. His arthritic knee was bothering him i guess


----------



## FGRanch

2522

Vida-We did that a couple of weeks ago! How many horses do you have?

Appylover-That's good that Vega did better today? Did you ride her or just work her! Give Mr. Gem Bar and big ol' hug for me!


----------



## JustDressageIt

*does a little jig* 
Today was extremely productive; I cantered Maia for the first time today (her feet are trimmed up and she's ready for serious work now) and also rode my client's horse, Shadow, for the first time!


----------



## FGRanch

2524

Congrats JDI! So good to hear that you were able to lope her? How did she do? How did Shadow do? Did you get bucked off :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco

FehrGroundRanch said:


> 2522
> 
> Vida-We did that a couple of weeks ago! How many horses do you have?
> 
> Appylover-That's good that Vega did better today? Did you ride her or just work her! Give Mr. Gem Bar and big ol' hug for me!


We have 4 Tiff. Everyone took it like a big girl except Vida of course. Thank God for worming bits.


----------



## Vidaloco

2526
Hubby is working the weekend (again) and my mother is in town visiting from FL :? :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt

FehrGroundRanch said:


> 2524
> 
> Congrats JDI! So good to hear that you were able to lope her? How did she do? How did Shadow do? Did you get bucked off :wink:


Maia did very well... she is very unbalanced and very out of shape... haha.. much to work on.

Shadow was very wierded out by me being on her back, but didn't do anything about it. I just let her wander around wherever she wanted, just sitting there. Today I worked on leg=go, which took a surprising amount of effort haha.


----------



## jazzyrider

JDI - yay! go you  sounds like maia is in for a shock 

not much has been happening here. rode jarred bareback today. it was ok but i couldnt help thinking how high up i was lol


----------



## FGRanch

2527

JDI-That is great. Once she is in shape her blance will probably be 100% better. 

How old is Shadow? What breed?

Do you have updated pictures of Maia? Is she starting to lose some fat now?


----------



## JustDressageIt

FehrGroundRanch said:


> 2527
> 
> JDI-That is great. Once she is in shape her blance will probably be 100% better.
> 
> How old is Shadow? What breed?
> 
> Do you have updated pictures of Maia? Is she starting to lose some fat now?


2528

I'll have to take pictures of Shadow and Maia when I can drag Rich out again... they're both looking good. 

Shadow is a grade AppyXArabXQhXgoodness knows what else.. she's none too pretty... I don't like saying that but it's true. But she has a good personality. She's coming 6 this year... appearantly she has been "trained" before, but I don't think so - she was very wierded out by me sitting on her and asking her to walk on. But I have a very solid base built up that it shouldn't take long to get her going well under saddle 
The guy who "trained" her also got her pregnant. The owner (my client) never saw him working with her, and the fact that everything I've done so far seems new to her (even lunging) tells me that she hasn't been worked before...


----------



## buckaroo2010

Good News guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So my show was yesterday and I got 2 Second places, 1 fourth place and 1 fifth places over all it was a good day. The show startes at 12am but we got there at 11am well i didnt get back to the barn until midnight last night and didnt get home or in bed until 1:30am this morning and then had to get up at 9 for easter sevice...im sooooooooo tired


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

well done at the show!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Thank You!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

:shock:


----------



## PoptartShop

2533. 

Sorry I haven't been on in a few days...I was a bit stressed.
Plus, Blackberry (my hamster) sadly did pass away...he's in a better place now, though. RIP<3 

My other hamster, Cookie is helping me cope with it though. He's really sweet.

Aww congrats buck!!!!!!  That's wonderful!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Aww. Poor Poptart! I have a guinea pig, but she's only about 1 or so.


----------



## Annabel

a million reply's!!! im sure we can do it. happy late easter everyone!!! ive eaten so much chocolate ill never eat again :roll: lol


----------



## Vidaloco

2536
Sorry about Blackberry Poptart  I had 5 baby kittens in the barn that all died this weekend too.  
Congratulations on your show Buck. You did great


----------



## FGRanch

2536

Okay so I'm a little late on this post...but oh well. 

JDI-Tell Rich to get his butt out there and he can ride Maia!  Just Kidding! How many days a week to you get to go out there?

Buckaroo-Congrats at your show!

Poptart-So sorry to hear about Black Berry! (((Hugs)))

Annabel-I didn't have any Chocolate for Easter, just my son. We spent Easter trimming everyones feet!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Vidaloco said:


> 2536
> Sorry about Blackberry Poptart  I had 5 baby kittens in the barn that all died this weekend too.
> Congratulations on your show Buck. You did great


2537

how come the kittens died? im sorry to hear that


----------



## FGRanch

2538

I forgot to say that...

Vida-so sorry to hear about your Kittens! (((Hugs))) How is Momma doing without her babies?


----------



## PoptartShop

2539.

Aww thanks everyone.  
I'm sorry for your loss of the kittens. It really sucks losing a pet.


----------



## FGRanch

2540

You are welcome. I was thinking today Kita is due is about 5-10 weeks (she takes forever to catch) 

Now I'm excited about that!


----------



## PoptartShop

2541. 

Awww that's awesome.


----------



## Vidaloco

2542
I think the momma cat just abandoned the kittens, don't know why. I went out one night and they were crying loudly and no mom. I tried to get them to drink some milk with an eye dropper and a little kitten bottle that I have used in the past, but none would eat. When I went out the next morning they were all dead and momma was just sitting there (?) Now she is gone as well, I just don't know what was up with them.


----------



## FGRanch

2543

Kittens are so hard to bottle feed. I have bottle fed, foals, calfs, sheep, goats, kittens and puppies. And kittens are by far the hardest. 

My mom's cat had kittens and she left them in the woods, I tried to get them to eat but I just couldn't.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Thanks guys!  

Pop im sorry horse hear about the lose


----------



## AKPaintLover

I am sorry blackberry. 

Vida, that is too bad about those kittens - I wonder if something was wrong with them to begin with?

We had a stray cat have a litter in our barn when I was really young, we gave three away and kept one - he is 13 now, and the loviest cat ever. I think it is due to bottle feeding him (their mother abandoned them right away). I am spoiled now - bottle feeding kittens creates such a bond. I think he really thinks of me as his mother. 
This is Shenka:









My thoughts are with you guys - I know how much we can love our pets.


----------



## FGRanch

2546

AK I love your kitty cat! So cute. I've always loved the look of long hiared cats over short. 

So what are everyones plans today?


----------



## appylover31803

i haven't posted on here for a bit.

My plans for today. Same as usual. Work, go to the horses, come back to work. stay here until around 9, go home, come back onto the HF til about 12am, go to sleep and then the process continues again  

I think i'll take another video of Vega again today. I really like being able to watch her and focus on how she moves (and what i do too).

And i have to send the money in for the horses. Vega's bill is $470.80!!... Gem's was more :shock: Next month should be like a $3,000 dollar month of them...with Gem's vet bil and everything. Not looking forward to that.

To anyone out there. Tom and I are looking for a German Shepherd puppy. Must be female in or around the NY, NJ, PA area. Thanks


----------



## Dave

*million post*

Hey there i just looked at this for the first time well heck ill post it vidaloco says she hates christmas well girl that is a shame i play santa claus every year for a bunch of places and even do the easter bunny thing going to try it this comeing year on horse back see how that works


----------



## I Love Lane

hi all, i have been a naughty lurker this week. Keeping up but not posting *Lyne slaps herself in disgust*.

what has everyone been upto??? i am having a scan next week to find out the sex of the baby so i am super excited....... everyone think pink thoughts....... :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt

I Love Lane said:


> hi all, i have been a naughty lurker this week. Keeping up but not posting *Lyne slaps herself in disgust*.
> 
> what has everyone been upto??? i am having a scan next week to find out the sex of the baby so i am super excited....... everyone think pink thoughts....... :lol:



Where have you been, I Love Lane??

Let us know as soon as you find out!


----------



## I Love Lane

i was sick for a few weeks JDI but have been around again for the last couple of weeks. Just tring to catch up on all my work... ARGH


----------



## Dave

*million post*

Buckaroo congrats on the show Vidaloco Sorry to here about the kittens makes you feel helpless and yet wonder what momma was doing huh glad to see everyone back on and hope ya all are feelin better .Had me a backyard rodeo here today with a 3yr mustang filly then spent half a day fixin fences and a saddle wow what a blast( NOT )


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

i wonder when my friend is going to get out of the shower


----------



## meggymoo

*Re: million post*



Dave said:


> Had me a backyard rodeo here today with a 3yr mustang filly then spent half a day fixin fences and a saddle wow what a blast( NOT )


 :shock: Gosh are you ok Dave?


----------



## FGRanch

2555

Dave I hope you are OK! If you are then well, it sounds like a fun day! I know not while it's happening but afterwards when you go in the house sit down and the table and say "Wow, that was fun." And you think, yeah it really was!


----------



## PoptartShop

2556. 

Wow Dave that doesn't sound too good.


----------



## FGRanch

2557

What is everyone's fave book?

I have a few...

The Street Lawyer by John Grisham
The Vampire Chronicals by Anne Rice
The Wizard Seriers by Terry Goodkind

I know there is more just can't think. I love to read!


----------



## JustDressageIt

FehrGroundRanch said:


> 2557
> 
> What is everyone's fave book?
> 
> I have a few...
> 
> The Street Lawyer by John Grisham
> The Vampire Chronicals by Anne Rice
> The Wizard Seriers by Terry Goodkind
> 
> I know there is more just can't think. I love to read!


Are you serious?? I've read all of Terry Goodkind's books at least 5 times... I LOVE that series!! My favorites are Wizard's First Rule, Faith of the Fallen, and Naked Empire... what about you?


----------



## PoptartShop

2559.

I really like Lauren Myracle's series, like TTYL, TTFN, etc.  They are written in IM form & are really fun to read!!


----------



## meggymoo

Well I have had a crazy day so far today! And I think Meg will have her baby tonight!
I thought I'd go to the supermarket this morning. When I returned home, I thought "Where's Petra?!?!?" **Alarm bells ringing** She wasn't in her field. Low and behold she had jumped 2 5ft fences to graze with Meg! Now normally they dont get on, but they were side by side grazing! :shock: 
Petra is normally a loner, hates sharing a field, but she had jumped into Willow's and then into Megs! My mum says it could be a sign about Meg...... Maybe Petra senses it and is being sensitive.


----------



## Dave

*my rodeo*

Hi and thanks for asking about me yes im fine dang crazy filly she is a strange one some days she is so easy to work with then other days it wild with her. she bucked up yesterday and took off like a rocket we went threw a 4 straned electric fence then over a 4ft hog type fence that when the saddle broke and i had some real estate to chew on a while then she walked back to me as if nothing happened and i put a different saddle on and rode her for 45 min with out an issue at all did just fine kind of nutty the way it went and all the tack was what i use on her all the time . but sure was a wild ride nothing worked to stop or turn her she took her head and was on her way. but i think ill get her settled soon or race the fool


----------



## PoptartShop

2562.

Glad you're okay!  Wow she must be a very silly girl, LOL!

Aww Meggy I hope she does have her baby, yay, that'd be soo cute!


----------



## FGRanch

2563

JDI I would have to say that Wizards First Rule is my fave so far. But I haven't finished reading them yet. But I love them. They are books that I just can't put down. 

Dave glad to hear thank you are the silly filly are fine! What a goof ball she sounds like. 

Meg I really hope that Meggy has her baby tonight! You had better post pictures of the fuzz ball as soon as it is born.


----------



## Dave

*million post*

Yes silly says it mildly when we got her they said she was 18mts old but she had been starved really bad as she started putting on wt and we checked her freeze brand she was really 2.5 yrs old but stunted she has grown up a lot but you can look in her eyes and see that some days she is home and some days she is on vacation some where , she is getting better but very slowly my daughter just loves her so we will keep working to try to get to a point she is safe for her every day instead of just once in a while yesterday was the worast ive ever seen her act


----------



## appylover31803

That could be a sign Meggy! Animals are great at sensing changes.

Dave i'm glad you're ok too. Horses can be rather crazy at times.


----------



## FGRanch

2566

Dave Kudos to you for giving her a chance! Sounds like you are putting tons of effort into her and she will probably turn out great for you guys!


----------



## PoptartShop

25667.

I agree with FGR!!  I'm glad you have the patience to work with a horse like that, some people don't.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Has there been a Baby yet????


----------



## FGRanch

2568

I don't think so...not as of earlier today!


----------



## PoptartShop

2569. 
How exciting though!  Oh, & my friend's foal Snickers is doing well. She's such a curious lil girl. Very friendly too.


----------



## FGRanch

2570

Buck you will have to get new photo's soon!


----------



## PoptartShop

2571. 

I'm gonna go riding now, & the go to work!  With a shower in between of course, LOL!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Pictures of what lol?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2573.  
Yayers.


----------



## FGRanch

2574

Sorry Buck, I meant to say PoptartShop.

Poptart, you have to get pictures of your friends foal!


----------



## PoptartShop

2575. 
 Yess I will! She's at my friend's stable right now, settling in.
I will take pics next time I see her; she's soo cute!!!!
I want a foal of my own hehe they are just so cute.


----------



## melinda27858

2576?

Quite a few more to go!


----------



## FGRanch

2577

Be sure to take you phone this time and not just you cell! 

Melinda, yeah they are still a few to go yet..lol


----------



## buckaroo2010

i wonder how long it is going to take us to get to 1 million replys lol


----------



## melinda27858

2579 
At this rate, I may not see it in my lifetime!


----------



## PoptartShop

2580.

LOL!!  I'm sure we'll get up there...just keep posting!


----------



## Vidaloco

2581
Guess March is going out like a lion here. 40% chance of rain today 60% tonight with strong storms  Rain the next few days.


----------



## Vidaloco

2582
We had a bunch of trees cut down last week. My husband was roping logs from the back of his horse and dragging them to the burn pile yesterday. She did really well after she figured out what was going on.


----------



## Dave

*dragging logs*

Hey Vidaloco your husband sounds a lot like me when it comes to doing things on horse back like dragging logs if i can get a rope on it ill try to drag it with one mustang mare i have cause she has more sense then most. I have a 4yr old gelding that the first time i used a rope to pull with while on board him it turned in to one wild rodeo guess he figured that stump was comeing to get him and away we went . Of course the stump stay right with us and he was really frecking out so i cut the stump loose and then we went for a run like a race horse in the derby wow was he something to whoa up but he is doing good at it now . you and your husband need to team rope the logs make a game of it it can be fun


----------



## PoptartShop

2584.

Aww Vida that stinks, I hate the rain; it's so annoying!
It's sunny here & very nice around 60F. But who knows, it might be chilly this week!


----------



## FGRanch

2585

Guess what! I bought a new mare today! Yay.


----------



## appylover31803

o0o That's awesome! We need details and some pics!

2586


----------



## PoptartShop

2587. 

Aww really?!  What breed & coloring? I'm sure she's soo cute.


----------



## FGRanch

2588

Thanks Appy and Poptart! 

I put picturs of my new girl in the horse pictures section under the top "Que!"


----------



## PoptartShop

2589. 

Ooh yay; must look now!!


----------



## FGRanch

2590


----------



## PoptartShop

2591!! 
I saw pics of Que, she's beautiful!!  Good luck with her.


----------



## FGRanch

2592

Thanks Poptart. I think she is going to be something else when she is fully mature! There will be lots more pictures to come!


----------



## buckaroo2010

AWw you got u such a pretty new horse!!!


----------



## FGRanch

2594

Thanks Buck!


----------



## PoptartShop

2595. 

No problem! Chestnuts are soo cute; there's like 10 of them @ my barn!


----------



## FGRanch

2596

Poptart-Really? I don't really like the color. But color is the last thing you have to look at. Honestly what sold me with Que more than anything was the fact that my one and half year old son could lead her around and load. She is just so clam and laid back. I hope that oneday my son will ride her.


----------



## buckaroo2010

aww that will be cute having your little boy riding


----------



## appylover31803

FGR that must have been an awesome site to see you son walking and loading Que!

She is an absolute beautie!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Ahhh im leaving for vacation tomorrow


----------



## FGRanch

2600!! 

Appy it was amazing to see her and GR. She was sold as soon as I saw that...lol. She is going to be tall so we will see if he rides her soon or way later...he does have a fear of tall horses so we will have to see!

Buck where are you going on Vacation?


----------



## PoptartShop

2600.

Yeah, I mean I like buckskins better...& bays.  But chestnuts are cute to me; LOL yes there are like 10! It's hard to tell them apart so we put numbers on their halters! I agree, yeah color is definitely the last thing to look at. She looks very sweet!

& cool Buck, where to?!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Its calles Galinburg its in TN its about 3 hours away from my house lol


----------



## PoptartShop

Oh awesome!!  Hope you have fun. I'll miss my Games board buddy, LOL!!  :lol:

2602.


----------



## FGRanch

2603

Buck any vacation is nice even if it is close to home...lol

Poptart my fave colors are in this order:

Red Dun
Grey
Bay Roan
Blue Roan
Red Roan
Black
Dunskin
Bucksin
Bay

And then whatever after that...lol


----------



## .Delete.

Maybe im just dull. But why is the count on here diffrent then reply count.


----------



## PoptartShop

I have noo clue.
2605.


----------



## FGRanch

2606

I'm sure. I've often wondered that myself...lol


----------



## PoptartShop

2607. 

Oh well.....I don't feel like going back all these pages & re-counting, LOL!


----------



## appylover31803

PoptartShop said:


> 2607.
> 
> Oh well.....I don't feel like going back all these pages & re-counting, LOL!


i got through about 11 pages or so of the count to 10,000 and i stopped. 

But we did continue the count to 1,000 game in here, so thats why the numbers are off.


----------



## PoptartShop

True, I forgot about that. 
2609.


----------



## FGRanch

2610

I was not going to go back 78 pages and count..lol


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

2611


----------



## buckaroo2010

HAHA :lol: :lol: I know Pop ill miss posting on the game thing! lol i wont be gone long!


----------



## PoptartShop

2613.
LOL!!  You have fun though; we'll miss ya!


----------



## jazzyrider

2614


----------



## jazzyrider

i havent been in here for ages so i thought i would pop in and say hi  i dont have anything else to say though lol


----------



## PoptartShop

2616.
LOL hiiii Jazzy!  
I am off to bed now; catch yas in the morning!! Sweet dreams everyone. zzzzz.


----------



## FGRanch

2617

 Just popping in same as Jazzy!

Well something happens today. Today is our first official day of breeding season. Beau gets his first mare today! He's gonna be a much happier horse


----------



## PoptartShop

2618.

Awesome FGR!  LOL I bet he'll be happy.


----------



## appylover31803

I'm sure Beau was really looking forward to this day  

It's kinda rainy and rather warm out (60F). But Tom and I are still working on this shirt order. 118 softball league shirts. All of them different (well there are 10 teams with about 12 players per team. Some have more) And it's just so tedious and it takes FOREVER to do!

Hopefully after today we'll be done


----------



## PoptartShop

2620.
Ahh that's a lot of shirts! 
It's kinda windy today, wow! LOL warmish though.  About 60F.
It was like cloudy earlier but now it's sunny, yay! Great for riding.


----------



## Dave

*million replays*

Well heres another just got another horse , good old arab mare . well trained and in good shape rather fat but up in years at 24 but lots of motor in the old girl, and she will be for sale in a short time


----------



## PoptartShop

2622. 

Aww congrats. 
Whew, just got home from work; tireddddd!


----------



## buckaroo2010

HEyyy Guys IM back home!!! LOL our ride back home was rough it was rainy and nasty weather  but we had a great time @ Dollywood and shopping around! but im glad to be back home!


----------



## PoptartShop

Welcome back!  Glad you had fun!!
2624.


----------



## FGRanch

2625

Congrats on the new horse Dave!! Hope she works out for you. 

Buck glad to have you back! 

Guess what! Que (my new mare) finally came home yesterday!! YAY!


----------



## PoptartShop

2626. 
Aww congrats!!  
Ugh, one of my Betta fish just passed away from Dropsy...he was so special to me.  My first Betta fish.
RIP Bubbles- 6-6-06 - 4-4- 08.  love&miss you buddy.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Aww pop im sorry about bubbles


----------



## PoptartShop

2628.
Thanks; I miss him lots.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah i bet  i sorry!


----------



## PoptartShop

2630. It's okay.  Thanks.


----------



## buckaroo2010

So how has everyones day been?


----------



## jazzyrider

so far its been great but ive only been up long enough to sit up and open the laptop and come in here lol if given a chance im sure may day will change 

its cold and im snuggled up everywhere except my fingers cause im typing and they feel like icicles  the heater part of our reverse cycle air con is busted so we cant heat the house. lucky it doesnt get as cold here as it does in some places. whats really cold to me is probably a lovely day to you snow people


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

haha, i think i fall under the snow people category :lol: But we had great weather today, the sun was shining and there was no wind ! 
but i have recently learned a couple of new things aboout the mare im riding ! 
1. She loves to immitate other kinds of animals, such as monkeys, mountain goats, fish and various woodland creatures ! 
or to put it another way... she wouldn´t stay on the trail, and climbed up a *steep* hill(leading up to a road with some traffic), almost went in a little pond about 50 times, went through a little "forest" and tried to climb up a tree ! 
2. She find nothing more entertaining than spilling water from a bucket, or trying to get to the bucket to spill the water ! 

ok,ok im a little irritaded ! Just everything was going so well, but now.. not so muh :roll:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Well i hope everyone day goes great!


----------



## FGRanch

2635

We got snow today!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Its Rained here all day


----------



## love-a-hero

2637 :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop

2638.
Ahh, rain sucks! It was SUCH a lovely day here...spring is really starting to show!  Lovely weather; no jacket needed!


----------



## love-a-hero

2639

Its fairly windy here today... but goodish weather. Might go and work the show ponies, got Gayndah Show next weekend. Have you guys got any shows coming up in the next week?


----------



## FGRanch

2640

He had a storm here tonight...stupid spring time weather. 

Vida? You ever on? Haven't heard from you in forever!


----------



## PoptartShop

2641.

I know, Vidaaaaa we miss you! 
Again, it's super sunny & great weather, perfect.
Ah, storms are no fun; I hope we don't get any; I'm enjoying this weather lol.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah Vida where u been girl!! Havnet seen out around posting much!

Today is such a pretty day here today. I hope i get to ride today!


----------



## PoptartShop

2643.


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeahh i bored lol


----------



## PoptartShop

LOL me too! 2645.


----------



## buckaroo2010

ughh today was my 1st day back to school since spring break and i havent felt good all day!  :?


----------



## PoptartShop

2647. 

Ah, I'm sick of school already lol I can't wait for summer vaca.


----------



## .Delete.

I get out of school May 30 =D One more month. Im so excited.


----------



## PoptartShop

2648. 
Haha, awesome; I get out like May 20th or something? Somewhere around there.
Some people don't get off till late June or July; whew I'm lucky lol.


----------



## .Delete.

We have to make up one day in Juy because we had too many snow days. But im not going to showing up :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop

2650.
LOL, I wouldn't either! :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah I wouldnt go either  
I get out of school May 23rd im soo happy!! lol


----------



## .Delete.

Ohman its such a beautiful day in Ohio =D Im going to wash my Arabian for the first time in her life. She is a mess. Im doing it in shorts too  Ha ha my neighbors get to see my white legs =D


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah its a nice day here to! yeah my legs are white to! i need to get them tanned lol! :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I try to tan but I end up being pasty all summer...hubby says it makes it easier to find me in the dark :roll:


----------



## buckaroo2010

ahh i sry :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah, I'm not a huge tanner myself. I mean, sometimes I burn then it turns into tan, but I'm mostly white during the summer.
2655.


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah i hate being so white white lol i wanna be some what tanned lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2657.
LOL I know!  Some people get like, sooo tan. But not me! :shock:


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah i kno its so not fair!!!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Delregans Way

2659

havnt been in this thread for a while hehe. Hows everyones horses? Its just getting over winter over seas isnt it? Are the horses starting to lose their winter coats? I love that time of year hehe!


----------



## PoptartShop

2660.

OMG, me too! Lexi doesn't get a big winter coat, so I get lucky there lol. But she is shedding a bit! 
It's easier to get mud off if the hair is thinner, too; so yay for no more winter coats lol.


----------



## im4dressage

Oh My Gosh :!: please don't talk about shedding to me :!: 
here is a resent pic of the hair lost during our 3rd curry comb/shedding blade experience :evil:


----------



## jazzyrider

lol thats a lot of hair  that must have taken you quite some time 

i havent looked at this thread for a while myself. seems tanning is the topic of the moment  i dont go to tanning salons or go out of the way to cook myself but i get a pretty steady tan throughout summer as long as i get a bit of sun each day which is pretty easy when you have horses  during winter i have a tanning moisturiser. its the only one i will use because it comes out even and not over done. gives you a sun 'kissed' look


----------



## love-a-hero

OMG thats heaps of hair! Im lucky, my horses dont get winter coats because they get double rugged, and i have lights in my stables. :wink:


----------



## .Delete.

My 2yr old isn't shedding at all. It worries me :?


----------



## PoptartShop

2665.
I wouldn't worry about it, some horses shed more than others.  It depends.
Lexi doesn't shed that much, but then again she doesn't get a thick coat lol. WOW that's a lot of hair IM4D. :shock:


----------



## .Delete.

Yes, but at all.


----------



## appylover31803

I'm sorry to hear that your 2 yo isn't shedding. I would think with the warmer weather he would at least start. 

How is he doing on his new diet?


----------



## PoptartShop

2668. 
 Not even a little?! Hmm. Well, I'd keep a watch on him then, hopefully he'll start soon.


----------



## jazzyrider

some horses dont start shedding until long after others. last year my standardbred didnt start losing his coat until december which is well int the warmer months here. i wouldnt worry too much at this stage. i guess if it gets stinkin hot and he still hasnt shed then maybe i would be concerned


----------



## PoptartShop

2670. 
Just came back from a ride; wow the weather is soo nice! I'm lovin' it!  How's the weather for you guys?


----------



## appylover31803

it's fantastic today. In the 70s!  I definitely need to get by the horses today, just have no idea what I'm doing with Chief :roll: Silly dog likes me better than Tom :shock: 

...if only there was an on and off switch on him :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2672. 
Same here; we have the windows open!  I love this weather. It's perfect! That's why I love spring lol. :lol:


----------



## appylover31803

me too! 

After i took Chiefy out this morning, i opened the windows in our rooms to get some nice fresh air in there.

And Chief seems to love the spring.


----------



## PoptartShop

2674. 
Awesome!  Haha, my dog doesn't like the spring that much! He likes playing in the snow more, I can just tell lol.  I loveeee this weather though. It's just awesome. I even bathed Lexi today, I think she enjoyed it since it was kinda hot.


----------



## Vidaloco

2675
Been raining for 3 days here  I think we've gotten around 2" so its mud city. Now the wind is blowing about 35mph but the clouds are getting pushed away


----------



## PoptartShop

2676. 

Wowww! It's really sunny here today, nice & hot!  Hopefully it doesn't drop again. It's been kinda flip-floppy lately; going from cold to warm, vice-versa. :roll:


----------



## appylover31803

its supposed to rain today  
But it is still kind of warmish out, like 65 around.

I wonder how Chief reacts to the rain.

Oh, and yesterday, since it was so nice, i was like i'm definitely going by the horses. I needed to get gas first, so i left and went to the gas station. instead of pushing the button for the gas thingy, i pressed the one for the trunk :shock: I didn't really think it opened because the light didn't come on. Of course, as im about to leave the gas station, the light comes on. I get out, close the trunk and get back in. As i'm traveling down the road, the light's still on! So i pull over, and attempt to close it, and it doesn't close! And there was nothing blocking it (even though i have a lot of junk in the trunk) 
Now i'm getting kinda of nervous that the trunk will pop open and everything will come flying out. I'm doing about 35-40mph in a 50 zone, and i'm constantly looking at all my mirrors to make sure the trunk is still down. I go back to the office, back it into a spot and tell Tom that the trunk is broken.
And what happens you ask? he closes it first try :roll: 
But i took that as a sign not to go by the horses. But I am going today since we got a baby gate for Chief.

Sorry for the long post, i didn't realize it was so long until... now really.


----------



## PoptartShop

2678. 
Wow Appy; whatta story! :shock:
I'm glad he got it to close lol I hate when stuff like that happens. Like, you try to fix something for the longest time, but when you ask someone else to do it, they do it in a snap! :roll: LOL!


----------



## appylover31803

i know! I don't like when stuff happens like that either. 
Especially when you try and open up something and the cap or lid is on too tight. And you're struggling for like, forever, and you ask someone to open it and in 2 seconds its off? I always say that i loosened it for them :wink:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah i know the feeling

gosh its about to storm :shock: i dont like this :?


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah i know the feeling

gosh its about to storm :shock: i dont like this :?


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

I'm sad


----------



## appylover31803

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> I'm sad


why are you said Rach?


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

I'm happy now! I just came back from my ride!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Thats good!


----------



## PoptartShop

2686. 
Awesome Rach!

Being around horses/riding always makes me feel better!  Any of 'ya agree?


----------



## buckaroo2010

I agree!


----------



## PoptartShop

2688.  
LOL awesome. 
So, do any of you know the song 'No Air' by Jordin Sparks (last season's American Idol winner) & Chris Brown?  I love it.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah i know that song! yeah it is a really good song!


----------



## PoptartShop

2690. 
 Awesome! Yeah, but Chris Brown makes it so much better lol. :lol:
I love the whole duet thing...they make a cute couple, hehe it'd be so cute if they went out.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah LOL they would :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2692. 
Yeah; they have such great voices!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

2693
Aussie Aussie Aussie! Oi! Oi! Oi!


----------



## jazzyrider

2694


----------



## buckaroo2010

Soo whats is everyone doing today?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

ugh nothing. i have to go to my grandmothers house later for her birthday, but right now im doing nothing. :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah same here i just got home from church and subway lol :lol: :lol: it was a very goodlunch

Its reallt cold here today to and its going to be like this all week :shock:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

its just soggy and like rainy on and off.


----------



## PoptartShop

2699.
I just rode a bit today, & got new riding gloves. But it was a little bit more chilly today.  & cloudy, too! I want yesterday's weather to come back lol.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Gosh today has been rainy and nasty i want the past 2 weeks weather to come back!!! where u go!? lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2701.

I know right! Today it's like 50 degrees. I miss 70  LOL!


----------



## jazzyrider

2702


----------



## PoptartShop

2703. 
Soo how's the shedding going everyone? :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

2704


gah, my mares shedding a bit. i hate how i come home looking like an imbominable snowman (only brown) :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop

2705.

LOL! 
Lexi doesn't shed too much, so I'm lucky. Her winter coat isn't very thick.
But my friend's mare..oh my godddd don't even get me started, she sheds SO much! LOL it took my friend forever to get the hair off her brushes. :lol:


----------



## FGRanch

Shedding has to be my least fave thing about spring. Not only do my allergies get really bad, but I have way more laundry becuase I chnage my clothes everytime I come into the house. 

2706


----------



## PoptartShop

*!*

2707.

True. :evil:
Also, they start to roll more! 
Before my ride yesterday, I really gave Lexi a thorough groom.  I was bored lol. She was all clean, & I gave her a bath a few days ago too. But...
What do 'ya know...she goes back into the pasture, & decides to roll! There goes all my hard work. :roll: LOL!


----------



## dtwh

2708...

With D...there's about a two minute period where he looks good after I've groomed him...then he spots the pond. *sigh*


----------



## PoptartShop

2709.

I know, I wish they'd realize how hard we work on them LOL!!


----------



## dtwh

2710

I know! lol

Anyone showing soon?


----------



## PoptartShop

2711. 

I think in May I have a local barn show.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah i got a Show this Saturday!


----------



## PoptartShop

2713. 
Awesome; good luck!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah i hope we do good! havent got to ride much cuz the weather


----------



## PoptartShop

2715. 
Aww. 
It's been cold these past few days now, I can't ride as long or I will freeze lol. It's weird. Today it's like 60 but yesterday it was like 50! :?
Keeps changing lol.


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah lol it was wayy warmer here today that it was yesterday and our heater went out last night so when i woke up this morning it was like 30 degrees in my room i was soo cold!!!


----------



## Vidaloco

2717
Anybody else have allergys? Mine are driving me nuts. I think its the tree pollen of something. Watery eyes, stuffy head itchy nose...Yuck. Plus the wind is blowing again, suppose to be gusting in the 50mph range tomorrow :shock: Even for Kansas thats windy.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah i have horrible allergies! im not supposed to be around any animals with long hair and we have to keep the house dust free but we have catsa and horses and i cant give my animals up! especially for allergies lol  :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2717.

LOL! 
Right now I'm getting my outfit ready for tomorrow; my brother's getting married!  It's just a tiny wedding, nothing huge lol. He's a minimalist, likes things simple.


----------



## buckaroo2010

AWW congrats on his wedding


----------



## PoptartShop

2719.
Thanks!  It was really a fun day!


----------



## I Love Lane

hi all! Sorry i haven't been around much lately  been really busy with work and baby stuff - WE ARE HAVING A BOY! found out a few weeks ago - my bad for not coming on to tell you all. 

Anywho - PoptartShop congrats on your brothers wedding! sounds like you would have had fun..... i love weddings, My cousin is gettin married on the first of June and i am really excited already  :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

PS..... can we get more emoticons PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

2721.
AW ILL that's great news!!!   
Congrats.

Yeah, it was really a good day. Afterwards we went to a restuarant it was pretty nice; I'm still stuffed lol. :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

AWWWW Lane congrats on the baby boy!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

2723. 

Yummy; I just had a cherry poptart.  LOL!


----------



## Vidaloco

2724
Hey PTS I want one! I love poptarts too I'll take a blueberry thanks :lol: 
Congrates on the baby boy Lane


----------



## PoptartShop

2725.
LOL!  Mmm, I love blueberry too. I don't think there's a flavor I don't like.


----------



## love-a-hero

Congrats I LOVE LANE!

btw I love the name lane :!: 

Im eating Jelly


----------



## PoptartShop

2726.
Great, now I want some jelly, LOL!  MMM I am in the mood for a pb&j sandwich now.


----------



## love-a-hero

2727

yeh...jellys good.  

im still eating! :shock: :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2728. 
**** me too!! PMS alert? lol.


----------



## love-a-hero

hahaha :? oh no! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2730.
LOL! I've been having food cravings, haha, I had like almost 4 BIG chocolate chip cookies...I almost had a 4th but I stopped myself lol.


----------



## FGRanch

Hey everyone!

What's been going on? I've been gone for a week and I can see I've missed so much. 

So what is new everyone? Anything exciting?

2731


----------



## PoptartShop

2732. 
Hey FGR!  How are you? 
Everything here is good, my brother's married lol I can't believe it myself. (he got married Wednesday).  They are due for a baby in August too; how exciting!


----------



## FGRanch

2733

Hey Poptart!! Ahh weddings are so much fun! I love them!  

You must be so excited about a neice or nephew.


----------



## PoptartShop

2734. 
Yeah; they found out its a girl I'm excited lol but it sucks for my brother, because his wife already had a kid (from another guy, yeah long story) & she's a girl *who is now my niece* & my brother's gonna be the only guy in the house LOL!


----------



## FGRanch

I understand how it would be hard for him. My husband has a daughter (from a previous relationship) and he wanted a son desperatly. Luckily we did. I always feel sorry for guys when they are surrounded by girls. There were 5 girls and 1 boy in my family. My poor little brother  

2735


----------



## PoptartShop

2736.
LOL yeah.  Haha, my parents got lucky 'cause they had 1 girl & 1 boy; best of both worlds! :lol:


----------



## Abby

2737

I'm like the opposite, four older brothers and no sisters.

Not only am I their Princess, but I'm also the baby. No wonder why I'm spoiled. :roll:

edit- haha wrote the wrong number :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop

2738.

LOL!  
I'm the baby too, we're the lucky ones. :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Heyy Guys i been gone for a while whats up?

my show got rained out saturday so i went on a trail ride instead  it was bucks first trail ride ever lol he did great!


----------



## PoptartShop

2740.

Aww that's great!  Not muchh pretty bored actually lol. Going riding soon.
Nice weather here but WINDY for some reason! Ehh.


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah it hot here today

im bored lol :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2742.
LOL yeah me too. blahblahblah
aljskojhdjidhjdh :lol:


----------



## jazzyrider

2743


----------



## jazzyrider

BOO!!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

YOU SCARED ME!!!!!!!! -runs-
hahaha  Random much?

2745. 
*yawns* I need to get to bedddd!


----------



## jazzyrider

lol yes! that was very random


----------



## jazzyrider

2746


----------



## PoptartShop

2747.

Ooh, today's my mom's birthday!  
Even tho she won't see this she's not even a member here lol happy birthday Mom!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

aah, thats cute ! 
happy birthday poptartshops mom 
til hamingju með afmælið mamma poptartshop !- in icelandic


----------



## PoptartShop

2749.

Thanks!  Haha, if I only knew how to pronounce that LOL!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

2750

My kids made a banner for my birthday earlier this month...it said

HAPPY BITHDAY < not misspelled by me...that's what it read! 

It was so cute! Maybe I have a picture!...I'll go look 8)


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Yeah... I found it! :lol: 

They woke up early and hung it up before school.
When they got home they noticed that they didn't make an "R" and laughed and laughed...which is always the best present!


----------



## PoptartShop

2752.

Aww that's nice!  
Haha, I got my mom a lot of stuff. 3 cute shower gels from Bath&Body Works (she loves that stuff!), & 2 sets of pajamas. 
Oh, & a cute card.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Aww pop happy brithday to your mom!


----------



## PoptartShop

2754.
Thanks! She loveeeed the gifts.


----------



## buckaroo2010

AWW thats great!


----------



## PoptartShop

2756. 
Haha, I know. She made a joke about her age lol (she's now 47) she was like "Haha, birthdays aren't a huge thing to me anymore 'cause I'm just getting older! haha" LOL! :lol:


----------



## FGRanch

2757

Just cause!


----------



## PoptartShop

2758. 

I'm off to bed, goodnight everyone!


----------



## FGRanch

Night Poptart! 

2759


----------



## PoptartShop

2760. 
 
Yay a sunny day today...yesterday was cloudy lol.  Can't wait to go riding!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

its sunny here too 8) ... tho storms are supposed to roll in this afternoon.


----------



## PoptartShop

2762.
Aw, that sucks. It rained a bit & we had some storms these past few days here...& Lexi had to roll. :roll: LOL!


----------



## FGRanch

2762

It's still snowy, windy and cold here! But one the weekend it's supposed to warm up! I can't wait!


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah its likr 80 degrees here its hot!! :shock:


----------



## appylover31803

buckaroo2010 said:


> yeah its likr 80 degrees here its hot!! :shock:


same over here!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Its SUPER humid here today...like its gonna just let loose any time...The sky is bright, but its grey...and its like 83 outside....ewww...it makes my hair all curly!


----------



## PoptartShop

2766. 

Just got back from riding...whew, it's about 75 degrees but there was a bit of a breeze.Hey that rhymed, LOL!  I'm soo sweaty & I have bad helmet hair. :lol: It was soo nice.
I took Lexi out into this big field where we do XC jumps, she is kinda herdbound so she wanted to go back to the other horses. But I kept her moving & turning her so she had something else to focus on. All in all, she did very well!  It was a good ride. Then me & my friends went on a little trail, fun fun fun!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

2767

That´s great poptart  

I had such a fun day ! My dad and i drove to my mare to check out my foal ! It was too cute !!  
And on the way, im guessing we saw over a 1000 horses, and it was all besides the road ! And the landscape there was so beautiful, my dad had never gone there nd there are years since I was there, so it was like a whole new experience !


----------



## PoptartShop

2768. 

Ahh that must've been soo much fun!


----------



## my2geldings

That is one random thread if I have ever seen one. Well we had a bad dump of snow over the last few days, so much for nice spring weather...


----------



## PoptartShop

2770. 
LOL yeah, it sure is random!


----------



## jazzyrider

hello hello everyone  just popping in to say hi. im 2500kms (1500 miles) away from home with my mum and im sooo homesick. i miss my horses more than my hubby lol well kinda...no not really lol but i miss them a lot

soooo, today i went and tried some retail therapy and bought soooo many new clothes lol i found a cool shop that had a sale going so i went nuts in there lol then i moved on to the next one hehehe i spent a lot of money but the day went quick so it was worth it. 

mum is doing really well after her big operation. i dont know how she does it. shes 63 and has been cut from her sternum to below her belly button and has had 1/2 her bowel removed and you wouldnt even know it. shes such a strong old gal 

how was everyone elses day?


----------



## PoptartShop

2772.

Jazzy, I'm glad you're mom is doing okay.  That's so good how she's strong like that for her age. 
Haha, retail therapy...gotta love it! :lol: Haha that's awesome. 
LOL you know you miss the horses more than your hubby...don't lie, haha!  
My day basically just started lol but it's like 70 something degrees here...I'm gonna go riding in a bit, blah, hello to sweat & helmet hair LOL!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

It´s great that your mom´s alright jazzy ! 
Im also going out to ride in abit, just popped in to say
happy first day of summer  
atleast according to the old icelandic calender :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2774.
LOL it's not summer here yet.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Im soo Sick oh HOT weather!!! :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop

2776.
Yeah, it's getting to me a bit too...but hey, I'd rather be hot than sooooo cold!


----------



## buckaroo2010

I like cool weather lol


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

its sooooooooo humid here today!!!!!

I was wearing jeans and a t-shirt (standard wear 8) ) and went to go say hi to the boys (horses) in their pen and I noticed Dumas jumped the electric fence!!! Good thing he likes to stay in yard! We just closed the front gate and left them in the yard...better than me mowing :wink: Anyways...I was drippin with sweat by the time I got back in the house and I was only outside for about 1/2 hour! 

Dang...talk about random.. :roll: ...check me out! :shock: 

Its hot here too! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah im wearin a t shirt and pant bc im at school lol


----------



## PoptartShop

2780.
Ah, I'm wearing capris & a polo! A bit breezy here but still hot lol.
I'm off to go riding, laters!


----------



## buckaroo2010

POP u not in school today?


----------



## PoptartShop

2782.

I'm homeschooled.


----------



## my2geldings

Where can you see how many people have replied so far?


----------



## PoptartShop

Here:










Just look next to the topic title. 
But we've added the 'Count to 1,000' game in here, so it's not really accurate with our numbers lol


----------



## my2geldings

lol perfect, thanks for the arrow :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2786.

Haha, no problem!


----------



## jazzyrider

PoptartShop said:


> 2772.
> 
> Jazzy, I'm glad you're mom is doing okay.  That's so good how she's strong like that for her age.
> Haha, retail therapy...gotta love it! :lol: Haha that's awesome.
> LOL you know you miss the horses more than your hubby...don't lie, haha!
> My day basically just started lol but it's like 70 something degrees here...I'm gonna go riding in a bit, blah, hello to sweat & helmet hair LOL!


hmmmm sweat and helmet hair...gotta love it 

and yes, i probably do miss my horses more cause i can talk to hubby on the phone but i cant talk to the horses lol


----------



## PoptartShop

2788. 

LOL tell your hubby to put the phone near them so they can hear ahaha jk


----------



## jazzyrider

its weird how a short time ago everyone was saying how cold it was and i was relishing the warmth we had here and now all of a sudden you guys are complaining about the heat and im freezing my butt off lol


----------



## PoptartShop

LOL  You can't win can ya...I like it in the 60's where it's just right!! But close to the 80's is EH lol I do like it tho...but the sweat sucks.


----------



## my2geldings

Helmet hair isnt bad at all, at least it proves you were wearing one!


----------



## PoptartShop

2792. 
True, true!


----------



## jazzyrider

PoptartShop said:


> 2788.
> 
> LOL tell your hubby to put the phone near them so they can hear ahaha jk


we tried that last night lol jarred shied, possum wasnt interested and cougar put his ears back at the phone lol didnt work very well


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Laaaaaaaaaaa Deeeeeeee Daaaaaaaaaa!  

Doe...a deer a female deer....... :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2795.
LOL! :lol: They're prolly mad 'cause you left themmm! jk 

I'm off to bed, night guys!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Ray.... A drop of golden sunnnnnnnn.... :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2797.
LOL dumas!  Way to be random hahaa.
Speaking of sun.....it's sunny today, yay!! & not as warm as yesterday...I feel a breeze.


----------



## my2geldings

Me- a name i call myself
Far- a long long way to run
Sew- a needle pulling thread
La- a note to follow so
Tea- a drink with jam and bread
That will bring us back to do oh oh oh


:lol:


----------



## my2geldings

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wc99NJn_Pj4


----------



## jazzyrider

it seems my tiny dog has a tumor in her throat 

shes only a year old and i cant understand where it has come from. the vet says he cant operate because of where it is. im so devastated. its seems at this stage our only option is to put her down 

im a long way from home right now which doesnt help but ive booked an emergency flight for the morning so i can go back home (anyone would think one of my children was sick lol)

she is booked in to see a vet who deals specifically with cancer in dogs and im hoping like mad that he can do something for her. i dont know what i will do if he cant 

im so sick of cancer. im down here with my mum because she has just had this operation to remove her cancer and now i have to scoot home so i can deal with my dog who has a tumor. and this is all after i lost my step dad to skin cancer last year. i hate cancer so much...

sorry for the rant but im kinda beside myself right now. i dont know what to think or do and i just want to get back to brisbane and be with my dog but i also rarely get to see my mum and i wasnt ready to leave her yet...

anyways thats my crappy news for the day. hope everyone elses day is a good one


----------



## PoptartShop

7801.

Aww Jazzy!  That is such sad news...I'm so sorry you're going through so much right now. Your dog is in my prayers.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Oh i didnt know u were homeschooled thats awesome!


----------



## PoptartShop

1803.
Yeah, I have been since 8th grade, because the schools around here weren't too good. But now for 11th grade [next year] I'm going back to high school. I kinda miss school...& being homeschooled kinda gets boring.  But it is kinda cool.


----------



## appylover31803

aww Jazzy (((((((((HUGS))))))))

I hope this vet can do something for your doggie.


----------



## PoptartShop

1805.
Yeah, that sucks.  Please update as soon as you can.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Gosh I really hope I have a better day tomorrow :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop

1807. 
I know, I hope you do too.  He's in my prayers.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Thank you so much Poptart I really appreciate it


----------



## PoptartShop

1809. 
No problem!


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOL I want to see that movie Baby Mama


----------



## PoptartShop

So do I.  I'm going to the movies tomorrow so maybe I'll see that. haha...that's if my bf agrees; he can be picky!


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOL i know what you mean! :lol: it looks so FUNNY! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

1813. LOL!
So, I ended up seeing The Forbidden Kingdom...usually I don't like big action/adventure movies, but Jacki Chan & Jet Li were both in the film; it was pretty cool. I liked it a lot.  Really good.
By the way, there were a LOT of horses in it...LOL my boyfriend got a bit annoyed when I kept talking about them, ahha! :lol:


----------



## jazzyrider

well we had our vet visit today and this new vet is willing to operate with our permission. he says it may not even be a cancerous tumour its just in a tough spot. its near an artery which is what makes it tricky. plus theres a chance of other damage but if they dont operate it will probably kill her as its growing quickly and starting to put pressure on her airways. she cant bark and she can only eat liquid type foods poor darlin

shes on anti biotics and pain killers and stuff and she goes in tuesday morning for the operation. 

i better have some good luck coming my way soon lol i think ive been through enough lately :? 

i will update as soon as i shes had the operation

thanks for all the well wishes

((((hugs))))


----------



## Gingerrrrr

best wishes jazzy


----------



## PoptartShop

1816.
Aww Jazzy I hope she can pull through, my prayers go out to her & your family.  Best of luck with the vet, I know you've been through a lot lately.


----------



## buckaroo2010

AWw jazzy im sorry I hope everything turns out ok


----------



## appylover31803

jazzyrider said:


> well we had our vet visit today and this new vet is willing to operate with our permission. he says it may not even be a cancerous tumour its just in a tough spot. its near an artery which is what makes it tricky. plus theres a chance of other damage but if they dont operate it will probably kill her as its growing quickly and starting to put pressure on her airways. she cant bark and she can only eat liquid type foods poor darlin
> 
> shes on anti biotics and pain killers and stuff and she goes in tuesday morning for the operation.
> 
> i better have some good luck coming my way soon lol i think ive been through enough lately :?
> 
> i will update as soon as i shes had the operation
> 
> thanks for all the well wishes
> 
> ((((hugs))))


I'm glad this vet is willing to operate, and I'm hoping that it's not cancerous.


I hope all goes well with the surgery and the recovery. I'm sure she'll be happy when she can bark again.

Good luck with the surgery Jazzy  

((((hugs)))))


----------



## PoptartShop

1819.

Please update on your dog as soon as you can, I hope she's doing okay.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah i agree with pop plz let us know about ur dog! i hope everything is goin good!


----------



## FGRanch

1821 How come the numbers when down so much? :? 

Jazzy I'm so sorry to hear about your pup! I really do hope for the best right now. You have been thru way too much already. I hope for the best for you! ((Hugs))


----------



## PoptartShop

Oops, someone may have made a mistake. LOL thanks for pointing that out, FGR.

2822.


----------



## FGRanch

2823  Much better! I wan't sure if I was losing my mind or what! :?


----------



## PoptartShop

2824. LOL! Yeah...I thought it was a bit odd myself. :?


----------



## jazzyrider

thanks everybody  im hoping that after this everything can return to normal 

she isnt too bad at the moment. only 24 hours to go now before she goes in to the vet. its grown more again overnight but she is still doing ok. i wish i could have got her in today but the vet assures me she will be fine until tomorrow 

thanks for everyones support  you guys are the best


----------



## PoptartShop

2826.
Aww. I'll pray she does well, & I hope after this everything will be okay, I know you're under a lot of stress!


----------



## jazzyrider

lol stress isnt the word for it  at least life is never boring i guess


----------



## PoptartShop

2828.
Ah well you have a lot going on.


----------



## buckaroo2010

gosh guys we had horrible stoems earlier i mean they were bad branches were down and everything!!! but i got all the horses fed and everything took care of in one piece


----------



## PoptartShop

2830.
Aww.  Buck I'm glad everyone was okay.


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah me too im just glad the horses behaved themselves for once lol :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2832. LOL yeah, true! :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

well im off to bed night!


----------



## PoptartShop

2833. Goodnight, I'm hittin' the sheets soon too!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

GOOD MORNING HORSE FORUM!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

2835. Good morning!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

2836 

Ride Sally Ride..... 8)


----------



## PoptartShop

2837. 
So what's everyone doing today?
For me:
School...getting a haircut, just a trim, then going to spend time with Lexi!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

well i have a fun day... (sarcasm)
studying for *huge* tests that will be in the next two weeks ! Icelandic tomorrow, and icelandic grammar is so difficult ! :? 
im not even supposed to be on here :twisted: well, a little study break can´t hurt


----------



## PoptartShop

2839.
Haha good luck!!  Nothing wrong with a study break, I need to get back to my schoolwork myself! Ah, this forum is so addicting lol. :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Lets see...

Dishes
Laundry
Vaccume
Wash my bedding/ remake bed
Pay bills...ug end of month 
Move horses to graze
Go to daughter's talent show tonite. (she's singing )
Make dinner
Drive Mother in law home
Go 2 Bed! 

I wish I had time today to play with the horses...Maybe I'll do a ton of extra work today then play tomorrow. Or maybe I'll blow off vaccume and Laundry and play today... Haven't decided. :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2841.

Haha you know you'd rather be with the horses than do laundry. :lol: LOL!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey uys this is a said day brookes dad passed away last night


----------



## PoptartShop

2843. 

Aww...I am so sorry.  My sympathy goes out to you & her family & friends...I'm so sorry to hear that Buck.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah i know this is rele hard for me


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Awww... I'm sorry!


----------



## PoptartShop

2846. 
I know, take it easy Buck.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah I know but i knoe and Brooke knows he is a better place now its just gonna take some time to get over.  
There is visitation that the furna home tonight I think im going to go


----------



## PoptartShop

2848. Yeah, he's no longer suffering.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Aww


----------



## jazzyrider

awww bucks that sad. (((hugs))) it will take time but the pain eases as time goes on

update on polly - i dropped her at the vet this morning and they said not a moment too soon. not much longer and she wouldnt have been able to breathe well at all. so they took her straight in and started prepping her for the op and said they would ring me when they were done. they said depending on how big the operation ends up, i may be able to bring her back home today. so now i just have to wait for the phone call. its going to be hard to concentrate on work but on the other hand it may make the day go quicker if i get stuck into some work  all i can say is i hope they can fix it after what its costing to have it done lol

will update again tonight hopefully with good news


----------



## PoptartShop

2851.

Aww Jazzy I hope everything goes well.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Thankk you for the prayers and thoughts guys!


----------



## PoptartShop

2853. No problem! 
Ouchies I have a headache; blehhh!


----------



## jazzyrider

update on polly - ok, she didnt end up having an operation today. they decided to extract some fluid before the operation and found out the fluid was saliva. turns out she has a condition called Salivary Mucocele or salivary cyst and she needs her salivary gland on that side removed. he said he wouldnt pass me back to my vet to do the operation as its not one he is happy to do as the main salivary gland lies between the jugular vein (the jugular splits into two like a fork in the road and the gland lies right between the two veins.) he said its not an operation he has done very often and would rather my vet who has done them many times before to do it. 

there is also a chance of nerve damage as there are nerves around there but we figure she would be better off with half of her face paralysed than dead. 

so, she goes in in the morning to have the operation. they have sorted a vet from another surgery to come and do it as he specialises in these things and im all paranoid and would rather pay the extra $300 to know someone who really knows his stuff is digging around inside her. its made harder for them because she is so tiny too. they have less margin for error. but, im assured there should be no problems. so i have to stress through another day tomorrow lol if i didnt colour my hair i swear all you would see would be grey hair under there these days lol 

on lighter news: Big Brother started last night woohoo  its way different to past years but still looks interesting. a couple of hotties too to insure lots of girls votes lol and vice versa


----------



## PoptartShop

2855.

Aww, well I hope everything goes well for her.
LOL about the gray hair! :lol: Big Brother is like our Real World right? Haha, our Real World just started like 2 weeks ago...there are some hot guys, let me just tell you! LOL!  Those reality shows are really fun. I like when the drama starts too, it keeps things interesting.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Its cold here today!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

2857.
I know, it's a bit chilly here too! Dropped to like 58!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah same hjere!!! i bet we live somewhat close to each other! lol


----------



## PoptartShop

2859.
LOL! I live in Delaware.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

WeeeeeeEEEeeeEEEeeeeEEEEeeeeee!


TOTAL RANDOM PLAYGROUND SLIDE :lol: :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2861.
Dumassss youuuuu areeeee soooooo randommmmm! :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

2862
Wow I haven't read this thread in ages. Don't know why :? 
Jazzy please don't make me read back to find out who Polly is. Is she your puppy? Hope all goes well for her  Sounds pretty serious. 
Spring is fully springing here so getting busy with garden, yard work and horses. 
I pledge to start reading the randomness every day :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2863.

Awesome Vida!  LOL, yeah it sure gets random here.


----------



## jazzyrider

Vidaloco said:


> 2862
> Wow I haven't read this thread in ages. Don't know why :?
> Jazzy please don't make me read back to find out who Polly is. Is she your puppy? Hope all goes well for her  Sounds pretty serious.
> Spring is fully springing here so getting busy with garden, yard work and horses.
> I pledge to start reading the randomness every day :lol:


yeah vida. shes my little tiny black one 

she went in to have her salivary gland removed this morning cause they said it has been damaged somehow (probably playing with the big dog :roll: ) anyway, when they opened her up there was so much swelling and infection that they couldnt even get to the gland. so they put in a little drain and sewed her up. 

they said what they could see though was that there wasnt actually a big tear like they were thinking. its was more sort of punctured. the hole is small enough that they think it may heal by itself if the drain is there too get rid of the excess saliva. so for 5 days she has the drain and some pretty heavy antibiotics in the hope that all the swelling goes down and the gland heals. if it doesnt then she will have to have the original operation when the infection is dealt with.

its pretty gross cause the drain is just draining to just above the skin so ive got to clean it all the time :shock: 

some pics
i put this one in cause of the little paw print bandage on her leg lol its cute. this was yesterday after her first surgery visit










after todays surgery


















she is recovering really well. shes made quite an impression on everyone at the clinic  they love her. theyve taken pity on us because we have already spent a fortune and there is still more to come so they are going to figure out some cheaper prices for us for the next surgery. hope none of the other animals get sick right now 
:?


----------



## Vidaloco

2864
Aww shes such a tiny thing. I hope she heals up and no further surgerys are needed. Your like us, our vet even recommended animal health insurance for us we spend so much on them. Our vet usually trys to keep the price down for us too. Thank goodness and knock wood we haven't had any major injuries with anyone in awhile. 
Hey poptart we have a friend here who is from Delaware. He goes back for some stunt kite fly every year. We fly stunt kites too its fun.


----------



## PoptartShop

2865.
Awww I'm glad it went okay, she's such a cutie!

My dog had to go into surgery about almost a year ago, because he had something stuck in his intestine. He was vomiting a lot & stuff, so we knew something was wrong. It was really risky, though, because it was in an odd part of the intestine, but he made it! 
I'm sure Polly will recover okay, she's super cute! Awww cute pawprint too lol.


----------



## jazzyrider

vida - yeah we have decided to get animal insurance again. we had it for a while before we got the horses again and we always wondered if it was really worth it but now we have 3 dogs and 3 horses we should do it again. by the time polly is all better her bill will come to nearly $3000 :shock: thats going on normal prices though. hopefully they give us a nice discount  we've already paid $2000 

the prices of things are ridiculous. 1hr of surgery cost $545 :shock: :shock: they list everything you have paid for and its amazing to see what they actually charge you for:

- 2 leg bandages (where the drips where each day) $7
- 2 days food $5 (im not even sure she would have eaten cnsidering she was fasting :roll: )
- 15 minutes with vet checking wound $40 :shock: 
- drain (to drain the saliva) $16
- stitches $12
- metacam injection (pain killer/anti-inflammatory) - this is fair enough but they dont just charge you for the meds they charge you for the needle and syringe as well lol ive never seen that before $36

and so on. theres a list 2 pages long of seperate charges for the 2 days so far. its nuts!! i think id rather just get the bill with a minimally detailed list lol im surprised they didnt charge us for the toilet paper i used while i was there :lol: 

and yeah she is pretty tiny lol shes my pocket dog  thats why i called her polly or polly pocket, after the dolls that are tiny enough to stick in your pocket lol first day i got her i could fit her in the pocket of my jacket


----------



## jazzyrider

2866

poptart - lol she is super cute  thats why everyone loves her  shes super sweet too


----------



## Vidaloco

I just got our vet bill $462 Thats not to bad concidering its immunizations for 6 dogs and 4 horses including coggins on 2 of them. 
Haven't gotten a bill yet for the dogs Frontline and Heartguard or the horses teeth floating


----------



## PoptartShop

2868.

Wowww that's cheap, Vida! :shock:

Yeah my dog's surgery was VERY expensive...plus all the tests, too.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I pledge to be as random as possible! 8) 

I just discovered I can copy my cd's that are too scratched play in the car, right on the computer and they will play!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy and at the same time feel electronically retarded...I should have done this years ago...i feel so old...

ANYWAYS!!!!!! 

GOOD MORNING HORSE FORUM!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2870.

Haha awesomeeee.  
Good morning? It's noon here. LOL! :shock:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

your always saying good morgning around three pm :lol: 
Ugh, guess what ! im cheating again ! Even bigger test tomorrow, biolegy, physics and all that stuff rolled into one ! But i am just so sick of studying ! oh well 2 down, 2 to go ! :?


----------



## PoptartShop

2872.
Ahh, I hate tests lol.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Its only morning when I get up!!!! lol 8) j/k


Ok... now on the the important stuff..... Soup or Salad?


----------



## appylover31803

salad... i refuse to eat soup when it turns to spring... i only eat soup in the winter  

So today Tom and I, and i think a few other people are going to be demo-ing the front part of our store today. We're remodeling it so it'll have a classier look and just appear larger.

I'll post before and after pictures when we're all done.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Cool news on the store! Pictures are a must! 8) 


I always pic salad... but I have a thing for croutons! :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

great news about the store appy  
But i have to pick soup, I love soup :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey Yall whats up so i want not on yesterday I was super busy and the Furnal was yesterday


----------



## PoptartShop

2878.

That's awesome, Appy! 
Haha same, I loveeee salad.


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOL im not a huge salad eater..lol
I love chicken fingers i could eat them every night!


----------



## PoptartShop

2880.
LOL!  The only kind of salad I'll eat is Caesar, though. Mmm.
& yay I love chicken fingers too.


----------



## jazzyrider

2881


----------



## PoptartShop

2882. 
So how was everyone's day?


----------



## buckaroo2010

Good, Very hot here!! Thank the lord tomorrow is Friday!!


----------



## PoptartShop

2884.
I know, yay for the weekend!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah im ready to sleep in lol!! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2886.
Tellll me about it! LOL! This week's been going by soo slow for meee.


----------



## love-a-hero

2887


----------



## PoptartShop

2888.

 So, you guys think we're gonna reach a MILLION? :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

2889
Maybe if we're all still here in 10 years :lol: 
I did something really stupid yesterday  I've been doing some spring cleanup around the property. I had this 16' metal tube gate that a horse broke one of the supports on (another story) I wanted to move it out of the way so I picked it up with the forks on the front of my tractor. I had to go through another 12' gate so I had it lifted way up high to clear the posts. Anyway it caught on some tree limbs and flipped off the forks and down to the ground on me and the tractor. Silly me tried to catch it and it about broke my arm :shock: I have this HUGE knot on my forearm. I need to come up with a story for my husband. Can't tell him how dumb I am and I know he'll ask about it :evil: He gets so mad at me for doing stupid stuff and getting hurt.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Ohhhhhhhh.. Vida! I hate it when best intensions crap out! I hope you're ok! Be Careful!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

ok.. Double post but I promised to be random....

HAPPY LATE MAY DAY E'VRY BUDDY!!!! 8)


----------



## PoptartShop

2892.

Woah Vida. :shock: Take it easyyy! That must've been scary.


----------



## Vidaloco

2893
My first thought was Oh gosh is my tractor ok. Thats after I got over the fact that it didnt break my arm. Hubby hasnt seen or asked about it so hope I'm clear. Its turned cold so I can wear long sleeves. :lol: 

Happy May day 
1 day late


Did anyone do a dance around a May Pole?


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yayyyy its FRIDAY!!!! :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

We did the may day pole dance! My hubby was crackin "pole dance" jokes all evening. About 14 of my family members got together for a bbq and to have some fun.


Vida- good luck with the long sleeves! Your hubby will probably not notice for like 3 months and then wonder where that "scratch" came from on the tractor! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I'm really glad you're ok.


----------



## Equina

Vidaloco said:


> Did anyone do a dance around a May Pole?


What's a May Pole??


----------



## PoptartShop

2895.

LOL! 
Yay, TGIF everyone!


----------



## Vidaloco

2896

a maypole
http://www.livingneighborhoods.org/pics/westdean/maypole.jpg


----------



## Vidaloco

Geesh Dumass it took me about 30 seconds to get the pole dance I'm a little slow today :lol: 
Sounds like a fun day though mmmmm bar B Q My favorite BBQ place is in Arkansas Bubba's in Eureka Springs


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I loathe may poles! :twisted: 
We don´t have them here but once my sister went with her "band" (mostly violins) to sweden and my mom went as a group guide, so all the family went along ! Practicly all I did was watching my sister play while the swedes took their time putting the pole up, and then dance around it ! I will never like maypoles again :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2899.
Haha wow I've never heard of them before.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Gosh I so sleepy!!!! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2901.
Me too! LOL I am soo glad I can sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## buckaroo2010

me too!!! its been such a long and tiring week!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I'm pooped too! :wink: it's been a long week!


GOOD NITE HORSE FORUM!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

2904.

Goodnight!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Good Afternoon!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

2906. 
Good eveninggg lol it's like 5:34 here. 
How was everyone's day?


----------



## jazzyrider

good morning  its 7.45am here  im sitting in bed wrapped up in a blanket with my laptop  its really cold


----------



## jazzyrider

2907


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah its almost 6 at night here 

my day was good im very tired :shock:


----------



## Fine

Funny thread. *g* 

It's now 23:48Uhr in Germany. (11:48pm) *g*


----------



## PoptartShop

2909.
Yeah, I'm exhausted myself!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah lol I really dont want to go to school this comming up week :?


----------



## PoptartShop

2911.
Me either; ahh I want summer vaca.


----------



## buckaroo2010

me too!! just 3 weeks for me!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

3 weeks ! man your lucky ! im stuck until the 5th of june :x

EDT; we reached 100 pages


----------



## PoptartShop

8914.
LOL yay!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

We mowed the WHOLE yard today...I'm exausted! Weed ate??? is that right? Weed eated? whatever... did all that too. Its so purdy!


----------



## Vidaloco

2916

We call it weed whacking so...weed whacked? Not one of my favorite things to do. :evil:


----------



## Fine

Only one week and then I will have 2 weeks of vacation. 

(Is it right to say: "I will have vacations" or would it be better to say, "I'm going to have vacations".)


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

*sigh* in one week i will just have finished these really important tests and will be heading into final exam season 
but only 4 weeks and 4 days until my ca. 11 week vacation ! it seems so long when you think about it  
And since im not a native speaker im going to leave that question to someone else


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah im excited I hope theses 3 weeks Fly!


----------



## PoptartShop

2920.

Ahh, yeah. I have about 2-3 more wks of school...I also want it to fly by, LOL!


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah lol gosh im so sleepy!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

2922.
 LOL yeah, me too.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Gosh lol my friend is being crazy :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2924. Haha speaking of that my friend sleptover last night it was really fun lol we did some prank calls. :lol:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

123456789, post her Courtney!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

I ♥ve Horses SO Much!


----------



## Courthorsegal

i lov horses soo much lol :lol:


----------



## Courthorsegal

hi i am just replying ramdom things lol :lol:


----------



## Courthorsegal

hi


----------



## PoptartShop

2930. Wowwww. lol.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Vidaloco said:


> 2916
> 
> We call it weed whacking so...weed whacked? Not one of my favorite things to do. :evil:


That's what I was looking for! Weed Whacked! lol My brain would'nt work!

Ya.. not my cup of tea either! :evil: I did all around the horse pen to keep the tall weeds off the electric fence. UG! That's a job I don't want to do again but know I will! :roll: 

The yard looks SO good tho.


Moving on.... GOOD MONDAY HORSE FORUM! 8)


----------



## PoptartShop

2932.

Good morninggg!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

morning


----------



## PoptartShop

2934. 

 Good afternoon lol.


----------



## buckaroo2010

lol yeah thats what it is now man im ready to get out of school! lol


----------



## PoptartShop

2936.
Haha yeah! Ahhhhh I WANT SUMMER!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeahhh me too!!!!!!!!!1111 lol :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

ITS HOT HERE!  <----heat 

Its finally summer feeling around here!

Time to wash the horses! I even picked up a condiment bottle to put shampoo in today. 8)


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah its pretty warm here too  :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2940. Yeah it's breezy here but hot too.
Awesome, Dumas.  Nothing better than a clean horse.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Yeah... I hope they don't put up too much of a fuss... I bet its been a couple years since they have had a proper bath!


Ya' all gotta check out the teenie egg & Huge egg post... My daughter was so excited when she brought the eggs in today. I know why now! Its so much fun having the kids on the farm. I think its great she thinks eggs are cool.. she's 13 instead of yucky boys! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2942. 

I checked it out & replied!  That's really funny lol.


----------



## Fine

2944

*g*


----------



## appylover31803

hey everyone! 
Haven't posted on here in a while.
The office remodeling is done. (yay!) just have to organize and move like everything around.
Chief went into surgery this morning and we just called and they said all went well, which is a huge relief. I miss the little ****** at work  It's so quiet here. We're going to pick him up after 3. I can't wait to get my boy back.
And when we're there we're gonna set up an app't for Napoleon.

I've been so exhausted this past week. We've been putting in LONG hours at the office to get it up and running, and it's starting to take a toll on me.

Well i hope everyone's having a good day!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Awww thats good that everything went ok with chief  what kind of surgery was he having?
I'm glad that you got all the remolding done at your office  
my day has been ok so far


----------



## PoptartShop

2946.

Heyy Appy! Whew, glad his surgery went well.  Give him a kiss for me, he's so cute!


----------



## buckaroo2010

He is very cute insnt he


----------



## PoptartShop

2948.
Yesss!!  & he can run on a treadmill, how cool is that? LOL! :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOL :lol: yeah i wanna dog so bad


----------



## PoptartShop

2950.

Aww you don't have one? 
I have one lol but he's a bit lazyyy.  He's a 6yr old Rottweiler purebred, about 150lbs [not fat, just big].  He's a sweetry, though.
Except he's scared of horses, LOL!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

lucky you :wink: 
Rottweilers are so pretty !
I rather recently fallen in love with the icelandic sheepdog , and now i want one so bad (I guess im a little patriotic :lol: )! But my living situations don´t let me !  
Maye someday...


----------



## PoptartShop

2952. 
Awww!  Yeah, they are...I like Saint Bernards a lot though...they are so big & cute!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

yeah, but i like leonbergers more than st. bernerds if we go in to that size catagory, they have such puppydog eyes


----------



## PoptartShop

2954.
They are very pretty also.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

OMG... my poor girls! LOL 

OK my girls are 11 and 13 and I made a killer batch of ham and beans for dinner last night. Everyone had seconds. If they sound anything like my 4yo... how do I put this delicately? 

Trouser burps? :wink:

They are going to have a "blast" at school today!!!!!!!  

****... poor kids! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2956.
LMAOOO that's funny, Dumas!! :lol: :lol: LOL! hahaha


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I can't wait for them to get home! I want to hear all the stories... I'm sure it will be a gas!!!!!!!! :roll: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco

I'm going to build an ark. Its been raining and raining here. Rained all night and now all day. Had 2 plumbers out to replace my well windmill driven hand pump with a submersable elect. well pump and they worked out there all day in the mud and rain. They were soaked to the skin  I couldnt believe they worked through all that rain. Its just pouring now  guess it will be good for the grass and hay prices  
Ham and beans....Yummy ! I made swedish meatballs for lunch today. Been awhile since I made them I think I forgot something, they didnt taste like they should :? I didn't have any egg noodles and used fettichini (sp?) maybe that was it. 
Thats my random entry for the day :lol:
Going to have to log off I guess/ My computer is about to take a mud route.


----------



## appylover31803

Poor Chiefy has had a rough 2 days. Yesterday he got neutered, and because he was cyrtorchid, he had a second incision. We picked him up around 4. Soon after we brought him to the office, he threw up. So i gave him a little bit of water and a few pieces of dog food. When 6pm came around, i gave him a smaller sized dinner and let him out. And i saw blood on his legs and some in his crate.
So the red flags went up immediately! I called the vet where his surgery was done, and they were closed :? So i called up an emergency clinic, told them what was going on,and brought him there. The vet and vet techs looked at him and couldn't find a thing wrong with him. No blood. So we thought that he was bleeding a little bit and it stopped.

This morning, he peed in his crate :shock: And he's never done that before, so i knew something was amiss. I brought him outside and he went into his pee stance, and nothing came out. He tried to poop, and only pooped very little. So i thought that it was still some left over anethesia from the surgery. I brought him in, gave him food and water and then like 5 min. later, he peed in the house twice! But there was some blood at the beginning of his pee and at the end. We called the vet office, was told we'd hear back from the vet soon. 2 hours went by and we haven't heard anything. So we called again and was told the vet was going to give us a call back shortly. Like 45 min. later they called and Tom told them what was going on and he said he could have a Urinary Track Infection and that they'd have antibiotics for him ready at the office. There was NO testing done (which if you were to read on line, it says that testing has to be done to determine if it is a UTI.
So now he has to pee like every hour, and when he goes into his pee stance, he'll have blood and urine mixed together. He'll finish up and then go into the pee stance again and quite a few drops of blood will drip from his pee pee.
I feel so bad for him. The dr said if there is no improvement by Monday to give him a call because it could be something serious. I honestly think the dr should have looked at him today so we (and they) know exactly what's going on.

Sorry for the long post, but that's whats going on with Chief


----------



## JustDressageIt

Oh Appy I'm so sorry to hear that...  I hope he gets better soon! (Sorry for such a short reply on such a long post!)


----------



## appylover31803

oh thats ok!

I hope he gets better soon too! He's confined to his cage for most of the day, and only let out to go to the bathroom, to get his meds, and just a short period to walk about and stretch and for me to inspect his incision. And also let out to get food and water.


----------



## PoptartShop

2962.

Aww, Appy...I'll pray that he gets better, I'm so sorry to hear that.  
Wow Vida rain sucks! lol.  It was such a lovely day today...funnn!


----------



## appylover31803

Thanks Pop!  He's acting fine otherwise. He wants to run and play and be a puppy again, but Tom and I have to keep him at a walk and slow trot (very very hard to do).

Vida i hope the rain stops soon! That cannot be much fun at all!


----------



## buckaroo2010

awwww im sorry appy  hope hes better


----------



## PoptartShop

2965.
Aww, I bet...give him a kiss for me.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Good luck with Chief! I realllly hope he'll be better soon!

Vida...I think we are stuck in the same storm.. :shock: Looks like on the radar its a big 'un! I feel like a duck today!

The kids came home and only one was gassy...lol :roll: Guess I'd better save that recipe for fridays!


----------



## FGRanch

Appy I'm so so sorry to hear about your puppy! I hope everything goes well! Give him a big hug for me!


----------



## jazzyrider

oh dear  poor ******. i know how stressful it is when they are sick and how helpless you feel. i really think the vet should have seen him though it does sound like UTI. i really hope he gets better soon.

polly had her check up today. shes not been well for so long and ive been so worried and then yesterday i found this lump in her groin and totally freaked. the vet says her neck is healing well and the lump is probably a reaction to one of the many injections shes had over the last fortnight and that she should be fine. i thought she got her stitches out today but thats not until tuesday. but otherwise she is getting better. her temperature has finally gone down to normal and she is moving around more now which is good too  its been a long road but i think we are getting near the end yay


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Good Morning Horse Forum!!!!!!!


Jazzy... When it rains it pours for ya doesn't it! :shock: I'll send up a little prayer for ya for all your 4 legged friends!


Hey Vida--- Grab the boat outta the barn!!!!!!  Hope you get to dry out over the next couple of days...This rain has been something else this yr!


Whaaaaa HOooooooo.... Working for a million!!!!!!!!!!!


Ok.. gotta run all. My daughter has yet another dentist appt. She is getting the seperators put in her mouth today and full braces on in 1 week.... Yippie!


Have a GREAT day everyone!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## PoptartShop

2970. 

Good morningggg! 

Aww Jazzy...wow, she's sucha strong girl! I'm glad you guys are near the end of the hardships!!


----------



## appylover31803

Jazzy- I'm glad to hear that Polly is getting back to her old self again. I'm sure she's feeling much better!

Chief is doing better today. He still has to pee a lot, but the bloody urine is lessening. We're also giving him Orange juice, as Tom and I read that it helps kill the bacteria in his urine because it's acidic. And it will make it less painful when he does pee. Poor baby just wants to run around and play.

The weather is really stinky here. it's overcast with showers every now and then and HUMID as heck! You walk outside for 1 second and you feel like you're gonna die! I'm going to head up to the barn to check on the ponies. Kinda hoping they're in because they have no access to water when they're turned out :roll: . Really upsets me when i bring them in and all they want to do is drink.


----------



## buckaroo2010

aww thats good hes better!!!


----------



## Vidaloco

Jazzy and Appy I'm glad to hear the pups are doing at least a little better. Its tough when they can't tell you how they feel isn't it?  
My little "pitter pat thump" 3 legged mommy dog (Ivy) sends her healing thoughts your way
She will have to do it from the couch, her favorite spot :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

its fixing to rain here


----------



## PoptartShop

2975. 
Yeah...it's been kinda cloudy today, then sunny, then cloudy. It even drizzled a little. :roll:


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah we just had some storms and we got a tornado watch until 7 tonight :?


----------



## jazzyrider

aawww vida shes so cute 

thanks for everyones replies about polly. dumas is surely does pour when it rains here lol but i guess if we get all this out of the way in one lot everyone will be healthy and happy again for a while lol its inevitable when you have many animals that vet costs in some way, shape or form are never ending 

appy - so glad to hear chief feels a little better. its so weird how both our dogs are sick at once. poor little ******s


----------



## PoptartShop

2978.

Aww Vida, I missed your post (how on earth? lol) Ivy is so cute!!


----------



## appylover31803

Ivy is just adorable! I might have to steal her!

I know Jazzy, i can't believe their sick together. Chief is doing better. The OJ seems to be helping it a bit more than the anti-biotics. They'll both be back to their crazy selves before we know it!


----------



## PoptartShop

2980. 
Aw, I'm glad Cheif is doing better Appy!


----------



## appylover31803

2981

Thanks! Me too! I hate having to keep him in his crate all day though. But i can't be watching him all the time when i have work to do...


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yay im glad chief is doing better appy!


----------



## appylover31803

Thanks Buck!  

Tom and I came to the conclusion today that he doesn't know that he's peeing :shock: I think it's because his bladder is going crazy and everything. He was out and took a long pee, and then we were letting him loose in our rooms. He was chewing on his set of doggie keys. He came into our bedroom and he peed as he walked! 
I mean, he lets us know when he has to take a long pee, but for those tiny pees, he just... well, goes!

Ughh...I just want him to be 100% already. I know he'll be a lot happier.


----------



## PoptartShop

2984.

Aw Appy, I'm sure he'll get better soon!!


----------



## FGRanch

Vida I love your puppy!  She sure is cute! That is too bad about her leg!


----------



## PoptartShop

2986.
*yawns* time for bed!! Goodnight you guys!


----------



## Vidaloco

2987
Thanks everyone about Ivy. She is pretty much my constant companion. Shes the only dog who gets to stay in the house all day and night. She used to sleep on the bed with me, but since she lost the use of her front leg I worry about her jumping down. Now she has a soft little fluffy bed of her own on the floor. She has a little step stool for the couch :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

A step stool!! That just too cute!  I have never owned a little dog. I think I would go crazy for a while putting costumes on them. :roll: I see them at the stores all the time and they are sooo cute. But then again I know me and I would tire of it quickly. Sometimes I swear I have the attention span of a gnat! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

2989.

Aww that's so cute, Vida!!  :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

YAY its friday!!! LOL


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

C'mon Saturday!!!!!!!! Its been a long week!


----------



## buckaroo2010

noo kidding!!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

2993.

Telllll me about it, omgggg I've been waiting for the weekend!!!  Soo tired of school LOL.


----------



## buckaroo2010

me 2 jus 10 days left!


----------



## PoptartShop

2995.  Lucky, I have a bit less than 2wks left.


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah lol i got so much homework this weekend!!! :?


----------



## PoptartShop

2997. Ahh that sucks.  
Well be thankful summer vaca's almost here ahahaha I'm countin down the days!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

weekend woohoo ! my tests are over and it´s just camp next week :wink: 
Vida- Ivy´s just too cute ! I used to go to a horsecourse, i guess you can call it, every summer and this lady was always working there ! she had this cutest dog, and the first few years her dog had 4 legs ! one sumer it had 4 legs, but one in a cascet but the final 2 times i went it only had 3 legs :lol: but that dog was just great, i never saw a change in his attitude, always so happy !


----------



## PoptartShop

2999.  Woot, almost @ 3000!!

Ah that's cool.


----------



## appylover31803

3000!

So i have some exciting news!
Tom and I are looking at a 4 acre horse property for rent tomorrow! It has large pastures (from what we can tell from pictures and from google earth)
And the house looks amazing. 3 bedroom 2.5 bath. plus a 2 car garage! I am so uber excited!

I'll let everyone know how it goes tomorrow.
Also, i have a ton of questions posted in the General section.
Thanks!

And woot! for reaching 3000!


----------



## buckaroo2010

yay! were gettin closer!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

Awesomeee!  3002.
About 97,000 to gooo ahaha. :lol: Oh I heard Appy, that's so awesome; sounds great!


----------



## appylover31803

Thanks Pop!

3003


----------



## buckaroo2010

I'm so tired!!!!! :|


----------



## PoptartShop

3005.
Yeah, me too...*yawns* Prolly going to sleep soon.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Thats wonderful Appy!!!!! Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## love-a-hero

3007

*yawn* yup its bed time for me... nun nite everyone zzzzz


----------



## Vidaloco

Oh Appy I hope you love the place and move tomorrow! It has to be tough staying with family. Think of the money you would save if you could keep the horses at home.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

NO doubt Vida! That could probably pay for a big chunck of the rent!!!!! Good Luck Appy.... I am Excited for you.


----------



## FGRanch

Appy I hope the house works out for you guys! It'll be so nice to have some room for yourselves. And to have the horses at home!  I really hope it works out for you!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Awww appy thats great!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

3012. 

I know, that'll be so awesome when you have the horses @ home, Appy!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

yah i wish i had my horse at my house


----------



## appylover31803

aww thanks everyone! If you haven't read my other thread, it's been rescheduled for us to see the place until Monday.

But Tom and I were just talking, and we feel that it's already a done deal. Horse properties that we were looking at before were around $750k and up.. so to find a place for rent, with just enough stalls for our horses is just awesome! And the house has been on the market for a while. We saw one listing that was over a year old. So obviously no one has bought the house, and if the sellers are desperate, why not let us rent it!

One question though. Gem and Vega have never been turned out together. They've been turned out next to each other and have grazed in hand next to each other, but never had the oppertunity to play together. Should we introduce them slowly? Have one turned out and then the other? Or should we let them both out and just supervise? What exactly should we look for if they don't like each other? I don't want them to be like attacking each other or anything.
I do realize they're going to have to sort out the pecking order and everything, but i just want things to go smoothly. Any helpful hints or tricks or ideas?


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah I would slowy start puttin them together so by the time you move they will be use to it  

omg no one is in the Chat LOL


----------



## appylover31803

We can't put them together now. Their paddocks, IMO, are just too small for more than 1 horse (IMHO, i feel they are too small for 1 horse :? )

But i mean when we move them. If one is kept in its stall, it will be able to stick its head out and see the other one. Would that be a good way to start and then for short amounts of time let them go out together?


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah I think that would be a ok thing to do until they get use to being with each other and then swap them out so one doesnt have to stay in the stall al the time


----------



## appylover31803

oh of course! I wouldn't keep one inside while the other gets to play. Thats like being sick and seeing all the kids from the neighborhood outside playing.

I'm getting so excited to work with Vega whenever i want!


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah!  im really happy for u appy!!!


----------



## appylover31803

Thanks Buck!


----------



## PoptartShop

3021. 

Aww, that's soo awesome Appy.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah I cant wait to hear the good news on Monday!


----------



## Vidaloco

*Happy Mothers Day to all you moms out there!  *


----------



## Friesian Mirror

Happy Mothers day!!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## PoptartShop

3026.  Happy Mother's Day, everyoneee!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

What all yall get your moms?


----------



## geewillikers

replys? replies. Sorry, couldn't resist :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop

3029.  I got my Mom a card of course, Bath&Body Works shower gels (she loves those!) & flowers.


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah that sounds nice pop i bet she liked that!


----------



## PoptartShop

3031.  Yeah she didddd.


----------



## buckaroo2010

thats good!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Thank You and Happy Mom's day to all of you out there!


----------



## PoptartShop

3034. 

Ah, 1 & a half weeks = SUMMER VACA!!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

wow, thats so soon ! 
like i´ve said, im gonna be in school until 5th of june ! :roll: 
I see no point because i´ve finished the tests i need to get to the next level ! nothing im gonna learn in the next weeks is going to help me there :? :roll:


----------



## PoptartShop

3036.  Aw, that sucks. Hey June isn't THAT far away, though...


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ah, im hoping it will fly by :wink: and i just found out i won´t have to take final exams, just if i want to try to up my grades, but Im tempted to skip it all :lol: :twisted: 
It would be nice though to be off in one and a half week :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop

3038.

Ahh exams are no fun lol but it should fly by!


----------



## buckaroo2010

yayyyayyy just 2 9 days left of school!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

3040. Haha awesomeee. I have about a week lol.


----------



## buckaroo2010

your lucky!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

3042.
Haha yeah...I REALLY want summer to comeee! lol.


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah me to im ready to go th FL!


----------



## PoptartShop

3044.
You're going to FL? Awesome; I'm going the 23-29!!  That's soo cool.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I bought a weeks worth of groceries for $120 !!!! 8) 

I'm really proud of myself! I usually spend way more! (we feed 6)

LOL...Guess a little planning and pantry cleaning paid off!


----------



## PoptartShop

3046. Haha awesome Dumas!  LOL!


----------



## Vidaloco

3047
I smell like manure :lol: Spent the day building up a raised bed garden area and hauling horse manure to fill it. Its windy so it kept blowing back on me. Yuck!


----------



## PoptartShop

3048. :lol: Haha, yuckiesssss Vida go take a shower. LOL!! 
Well hey least 'ya got the job done.


----------



## Vidaloco

I was worse yesterday I had to clean out a small lean-to that is next to my chicken coop. Sassafras likes to stand in there and pee/poop. Its been so wet and rainy I hadnt had time to clean it out for about 3 weeks. It was wet and NASTY! and I kept smelling it even after I took a shower.


----------



## PoptartShop

3050.
Ewww that must've been so gross. lol!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

ohhh i bet it was nasty!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

3052. 
Wow, it's 9 already? Time just flew by today!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

what are you talking about nine ? its 1am :lol: i really should be getting to sleep :lol: 
well, i wont be on here for the next week, school camp tuesday-friday wedding up north friday-sunday ! But then i´ll be back(fílefld) with pics of my Stína and Asi :wink: 
so tata everyone :wink:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah no kidding well Wildfire is on and the Hills comes on at 10!! LOL cant wait


----------



## PoptartShop

3055.

LOL yeah where YOU live its 1AM ahahaha. :lol:  Awesome buck! I haven't watched Wildfire in a longgg time.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ehhe, yeah  i just love time-zones, its so funny to think that it´s actually around 9 where some people live :lol: or do i just have a strange sense of humor :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

OoOOOOOO its so good there getting married!


----------



## PoptartShop

3058.
Haha I know. I talk to a few people from Australia...it's already tomorrow there, haha! :lol: They are really cool.

& aww Buck that sounds really good. Pshh I missed it- too busy talking on the phone!


----------



## jazzyrider

yeah us aussies are pretty cool arent we pop  and considering how far behind a lot of countries we are its good to be ahead time wise lol

ive had a boring day. tuesday is my short day at work so i finished at 1pm and came home to clean my big fish tank then decided that i really want to get some goldfish for the spare tank i have so is cleaned that out and got it ready. just have to get some fish from work tomorrow. wow!! thats a really exciting day isnt it lol


----------



## jazzyrider

3059


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

More Rain!!!!!!!!!! ugh! :x I'm so tired of rain!!!! My garden is doing wonderful ! but dang... I wouldn't mind watering it, :roll: really it might be nice ! Mother nature doesn't have to do all the work! *sigh*


----------



## PoptartShop

3061. Ah, yesterday it was cold, & rained ALL day! Soo annoying. :evil: The rest of the week's gonna be sunny & in the 70's thank God...  
Haha Dumas, my dad has a little garden (he grows tomatoes & such), & he is actually pretty pleased that it rained. :lol: haha!


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah its been pretty here today but it supposed to rain tomorrow  
I got a show this weekend!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I like that my little garden is doing so well... I just am getting really burnt out on the grey days.


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah didn't you have some bad weather?


----------



## PoptartShop

3065. 

Awesome buck, I hope you do well!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

me to lol but its supposed to rain


----------



## PoptartShop

3067.
Aww, yeah last week I had a local barn show, it was so nasty out!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah i rele hope it doesn't rain cuz the last show got rained out


----------



## PoptartShop

3069.  Aww, I hope it doesn't either. 
I like when it's all sunny & nice outside when there are shows!! It makes it prettier lol.


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah no kidddin lol


----------



## PoptartShop

3071.
 Yay I go to FL in 10 days!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Good Morning Horse Forum!!!!!!!!!!


I'm nervous and excited all at once this morning. We are having a Natural trim done on our boys today. I'm just praying they do well for the farrier. :shock: 

I have talked to the farrier a couple times on the phone so SHE knows I dont really know what the hell I'm doing! 

I think she is a sweetheart! I can't wait but still I'm nervous...meloncholy! 

I was hopeing the farrier would be some big beefy hunk wearing blue jeans and an apron with big rippeling muscles and no shirt...lol...like the cover of a smut novel...

Turns out this is even better!!! Another Chick that is willing to help me out! 8) She said " you don't know untill you learn!" How cool is that!

I'll let you kow how it goes!


----------



## PoptartShop

3073. Good morninggg! 
That's awesome, Dumas! Keep us posted.


----------



## buckaroo2010

hey guys!


----------



## appylover31803

Thats awesome Dumas! I want to get my guys a natural trimmer when we move them. Let me know how it goes!

Good Afternoon everyone!


----------



## PoptartShop

3075. Hiii Buck!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOL hey pop u a mod now!


----------



## PoptartShop

3077. Yep! lol


----------



## buckaroo2010

lol u ask to b 1?


----------



## PoptartShop

3079. Nope! I got an offer to become one since they needed more & stuff.


----------



## buckaroo2010

thas good i lvoe to be one!


----------



## PoptartShop

3081 Hey maybe you will somedayyyy


----------



## farmpony84

I buy roundbales because they are cheaper than square (7.00 a bale here) and I put the round bales in my barn and peel them so they last a month...

I was peeling my round bale, and it had all those stupid fuzzy cattipillars on it, you know the ones, they turn the trees into giant spiderweb things, Gypsy moths, yucky... i was avoiding touching them because, even though I don't mind peeling the scab or dried poop off my horse with my bare fingers... I hate touching BUGS... so...

A GIANT HUGE MONSTROUS DANGEROUS AWFUL MEAN SCARY RED SPIDER jumped on my hand!!!! It tried to eat me! I screamed, I squeeled... I jumped... I shook, I was scared... My collie puppy (he's 7 months old) raced into the barn though, he was gonna save me. I wish my 4 year old was there... he would have squished it... cus I'm too scared to squish them... Anyway... it scared me...

How's that for a post????


----------



## appylover31803

Oh i am right there with you Farmpony!

I don't mind doing anything with my horses, but when it comes to bugs and especially spiders, i throw a fit. I've gotten panic attacks because of spiders. I usually run away like i'm 5 years old and stand as far away as I can get until i know the spider is taken care of.
And it doesn't help that my fiance has a small fear of spiders too!

My one dog that my parents have would seriously save me from spiders and bugs. He'd pick them up in his mouth, bring it away from me and them smother it and crush it with his body. He's such a good dog.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

farmpony84 said:


> I buy roundbales because they are cheaper than square (7.00 a bale here) and I put the round bales in my barn and peel them so they last a month...
> 
> I was peeling my round bale, and it had all those stupid fuzzy cattipillars on it, you know the ones, they turn the trees into giant spiderweb things, Gypsy moths, yucky... i was avoiding touching them because, even though I don't mind peeling the scab or dried poop off my horse with my bare fingers... I hate touching BUGS... so...
> 
> A GIANT HUGE MONSTROUS DANGEROUS AWFUL MEAN SCARY RED SPIDER jumped on my hand!!!! It tried to eat me! I screamed, I squeeled... I jumped... I shook, I was scared... My collie puppy (he's 7 months old) raced into the barn though, he was gonna save me. I wish my 4 year old was there... he would have squished it... cus I'm too scared to squish them... Anyway... it scared me...
> 
> How's that for a post????



O M Gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was laughing so hard I about peed 
myself! :lol: :lol: 

That was the funniest thing!!!!!!!! (sorry but I seriously got a HUGE kick out of your terror! :twisted: )

I think it was the "it tried to eat me" part that got me! 

Well Done EXCELLENT post! :wink:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

HA HA... I got so tickled that i forgot to post about the farrier! :roll: 

SHE WAS SUPER MONGO FANTASTIC! 

She was so kind and gentle and patient and willing to help! I want to adopt her... or kidnap...whatever! Actually as it turns out she is a neighbor of mine! Ya I know! How lucky is that! 

Not only did she spend 3 hours (yes 3) getting to know my horses and me. She is a natural horseperson and was more than willing to help us on what she likes and dislikes what has worked for her and so on. I was like uh-huh, yep , yea, me too, thats great, tell me more the whole time. 

She was raised with horses and still has them. She is an ex- traditional farrier (sort of, she'll still do it if necessary) AND she said that if we had ANY issues with the horses she will gladly help us out even if it is not hoof related! Does it get any better than this?

She will be back in 6weeks just to check on them,( turns out my horse have great feet! ) at no charge! She will only do them if they need it! 

She got a tip AND was offered eggs!


----------



## PoptartShop

3086.

Wow farmpony! Ah, I have to admit...I HATE bugs. LOL they disgust me...especially spiders- totally gross me out. I still get scared, & if I see one I ask my mom to kill it. :lol:


----------



## appylover31803

Wow Dumas that's awesome!

Had to laugh at the adopt or kidnap part :lol: 

She seems like an awesome person and very generous too!


----------



## farmpony84

Omigosh, good farriers are so hard to find... Don't share her! Be greedy... Ok, well... share, but not too much. 

Spiders are scary I tell ya!


----------



## PoptartShop

3089.
I know...ewww lol, I'm even scared of the really small ones. :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

3090

The only bugs I hate to squish are the ones that crunch when you step on them. Just that sound gives me the jeebers :shock: Otherwise I enjoy killing bugs. Oh well yes, I am a sick puppy :lol: 

Hey Dumas, did you steal my farrier? She sounds an awful lot like mine. I would love to have a daughter like her. Just really sweet and horse smart. I feel lucky to have mine too. Not knocking farriers but there are some bad ones out there.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

LOL... I was telling the farrier that I was talking to a few of my buddies that still shoe their horses and a couple are comming out this weekend to see how she did and she gave me a couple natural trim pamphlets and business cards... I told my hubby that maybe we should just keep 'em :twisted: lol... She was fantastic! (i'll still give the cards out) And the horses were so happy yesterday! We ended up spending all day with them and never rode them... We let them out in the yard and joined up with them over and over they were following us around and licking and chewing... It was an AWESOME day! We finally put them up about 7 pm and came in and had dinner. My hubby had Dumas almost asleep on his shoulder :shock: I think I'll keep him and do more...* grinning from ear to ear*


----------



## PoptartShop

3092. 
Haha that's good, sounds like your farrier is really great!


----------



## farmpony84

> I hate to squish are the ones that crunch when you step on them


Eww Vida! Why did you have to go there? Ick, now I have the heeby jeebys!!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

gosh its a nasty rainy day here


----------



## PoptartShop

3095.
Aww.  It's pretty sunny here. How's everyone's day going?


----------



## geewillikers

Record temperatures here on the Humboldt Cali coast! 88 degrees! Awesome! Reminds of Jersey.....kindof
:lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

My day was pretty good. school was boring and yeah my pants are soaking wet blahh lol im bored now


----------



## appylover31803

geewillikers said:


> Record temperatures here on the Humboldt Cali coast! 88 degrees! Awesome! Reminds of Jersey.....kindof
> :lol:


You're originally from Jersey?

It's 73 out right now and it feels humid as heck outside!


----------



## LuvMyPaint

Ok... I'll post... but I have a question...

How do you know what number post this is? I don't see it anywhere?


----------



## buckaroo2010

gosh im so sleepy and I havent even gone to the barn yet to feed or eat dinner!!! :?


----------



## geewillikers

Appy : Yeah, from Union County. Lived there till I was 18...I don't think anyone there gets used to the humidity! I wish it would get warmer here than it does (usually high 60's in the summer). I've gotten soft though! When I visit Jers in the summer I really can't believe how hot it is!


----------



## appylover31803

I grew up in Bergen County, and now i'm in Sussex County.
The humidity is awful here. I can't stand it in the summer. It makes doing anything horrible.


----------



## farmpony84

I was gonna start a new post but since you are aiming for a million....



What's the price of gas? I think I saw a sign that said 3.67 today which makes me sad because I have a suburban, a dually, and a camero.... I need a little bitty car.....


----------



## farmpony84

I'm at my dads house right now because he keeps stealing my dog. He lives next door, there's 80 acres between the two of us, he's up the hill, walking distance but definintely better to drive... anyway, he keeps stealing my dog. so now i'm trying to type this and I have my german shephard, Anna that he stole (she actually moved out becuase my son drives her insane....) she's licking me on my left arm, Yankee Doodle, my brothers german shephard, is licking my right elbow, Cody, my mom's german shephard is trying to get in my lap and lick my face and Scout, my collie that my dad keeps stealing (Go get your own lassie dog!) is eating my shoe!!! WHAT THE FREAK!!!!


----------



## appylover31803

Sounds like all the doggies love you!

I'll have Chief (5 month old german shepherd) always coming up to me and trying to my attention.

Gas prices here are like 3.6 something for regular and 3.9 something for super :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop

3106. 

Aww. Yeah...gas here is like $3:60+ it's pretty expensive. :roll:


----------



## Vidaloco

3107
It was 3.65 here but I hit my $100 worth of grocerys so got it for 3.45 I filed my truck up and it was 96.00 :shock: We have one of those grocerys that have gas pumps. When you hit $100 you get .20 off per gallon on the gas. Pretty good deal, I wait till my gas guzzler is getting close to empty. 
We have been concidering a hybrid for hubby to drive to work.


----------



## Vidaloco

3108
Thats pretty bad when you think $3.45 a gallon for gas is a good deal :? :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3109.
Woah. Yeah...they say it might hit $4 here in the summer...I hope not. Ehh. :shock:


----------



## Vidaloco

3110
Yipee My husband has the whole week off starting today


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Yaaaaaaaaaay Vacation!  

My hubby was just talking about that this morning. He's ready to take a week off!


----------



## PoptartShop

3112.
Haha, so does my Dad!  He's on long break...he works shift work (longg hours!). :lol:

So, anyone have any summer plans? I'm going to Florida the 23-29th of this month, West Palm Beach to be exact!


----------



## farmpony84

I just got back from florida on Monday, went to Universal Studios - had a blast... next trip is a day trip to Kings Dominion, unless we go to Lexington for the June show... depends on money... hubby will be out of town, not sure I can juggle Ri (my gelding) and Max, my son all by myself... not that i wont have people there..........


----------



## Vidaloco

3114
We keep talking about going to Florida. My mom is in Orlando and Sister-in-Law just bought a condo in Vero Beach. It would be a cheap trip since no hotel bill but still, its a long drive and I so hate to fly.


----------



## PoptartShop

3115.

Awesome you guys!  Sounds like fun. 
Yeah, I live in DE so it's only about a 2hr flight.


----------



## meggymoo

3116

I like your signature pic Vida!


----------



## farmpony84

I took the train. going down we did coach, it was an all night trip and miserable, coming back we got a sleeping car and it wasnt bad at all.... cheaper than flying, although flying would have taken 2 hours where the train took all night... just a thought...


----------



## appylover31803

i'd like to make a correction. Gas here is $3.61 for regular and $3.87 for super. Tom filled up the 300 a few days ago, $62.00 :shock: 

Well Tom hit rock bottom for living with his dad last night.
His dad used OUR steam vac which we use soley for our 2 rooms, in the living room with NO soap stuff! Not to mention, it now smells like something died in the rest of the house because the carpet didn't get cleaned, only soaked with water :roll: And now that steam vac is ruined because his dad doesn't vacuum before he does the steam vac, and i can only imagine the amount of dirt/dust UNDER the carpet. 

And then we go to do laundry last night, because we have little to no clothes only to find out the basement door is locked. Not with locks that you just twist the thingy and open the door, I'm talking about master lock locks. :roll: 
Tom had a fit! Saying how he never thought he'd hit rock bottom living in Andover, and now he has. I felt so bad.
And on top of all of that, we're not even sure if we're going to rent the house. The owners/landlords are having problems getting their new house. So it's at a 50/50 right now. Not something we wanted to hear, but we're just going to have to live with it.
And i have to say, that i've completely had it with Andover as well. Very rarely do i get to take a shower with enough water pressure and enough hot water. Usually it just like trickles out and for the first 5 seconds is hot, then after that luke warm to cold. It's horrible! Especially in the winter when ALL you want to do is take a hot shower! :twisted: 

Ok, i'm going to stop my rant. Sorry, but i've had it up to here with Andover, and was so excited about having a house with multiple bathrooms, a lovely kitchen. Maybe we'll get the house, who knows...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

That completely tanks! (((hugs))) sorry Appy! 


I think Twister has a really good sence of humor! I noticed that his halter was missing ( we leave the halters on sometimes in the small pen there is nothing to catch on) I looked EVERYWHERE! I was getting so frustrated, I mean its only about 1 acre. :roll: So where the heck could it be? :x I looked over the fence and then I gave up. I started to leave and there it was at the bottom of the water tank! :shock: I couldn't help but laugh. :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3119.

Aww Appy...  I'm sorry this is a tough time for you, I hope everythings works out in the end!! *hugs*


----------



## farmpony84

OOOHHHHH Appy... I feel for you! OHHHHH I feel for you. Ellis and I lived with his dad for a few years in a townhouse and then we moved in with MY parents, which... My parents are great as far as minding their own business and stuff but they are MY parents so it was really really really hard for him, especially since my dad is always right, never wrong, and super smart, all of us (my brothers and I know this - we don't argue him)... Ellis, he doesnt realize he's not entitled to his own opinion, althuogh he's learning, now that we live next door (10 minute walk through the woods) he's getting much better...............


----------



## PoptartShop

3121.


----------



## appylover31803

ugh, i have no idea what we're going to. There are no other properties around here with horse facilities for rent.

Thanks guys ((hugs)) everyone here is so nice!  

I'll keep everyone updated on what happens.


----------



## buckaroo2010

AHHH my show is tomorrow!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

What ever you do Buck, don't drink those energy drinks! They say they'll enhance your performance, I don't know, maybe in bed? Who knows... but on a horse... you just jiggle and shake and screw yourself all up! Make sure you eat breakfast, very important... and HAVE FUN! If you fall off, take a bow... if you win a blue... send it to me... I sure would like to have one of them!!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

3125.
Aw Buck good luck!! Hey that rhymed, haha! :lol:
You'll do fine.


----------



## geewillikers

Good luck Buck!

And Appy, I'm sorry to hear the news...and I'm sure the humidity doesn't help- that weather makes just sitting difficult!

And FP- why did your dad steal your dog?

Gas is $4.09 for regular here, and 4.49 for diesel - Cali prices for ya.


----------



## PoptartShop

3127. 
Wow, talk about expensive! :roll: Eh. 
Oooh yay, my new flats just cameee.  They are soo cute, they're from dELiA's.  
I'll get a pic of them soon!


----------



## appylover31803

geewillikers, it was actually kind of cool (50-something) and rainy all day, and not humid at all. I was surprised too!

over $4.00 for gas?!:shock: OH my goodness!


How was everyone's friday night? Mine was alright. Tom and I got into yet another fight. At least i took the blanket this time :lol: 

When he gets like this(calling me some lovely choice names :roll: ) it makes me think a lot about the future.....

Anyways, i hope everyone's night was good.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Ahhh its really late here lol itd 1:30 in the morning and i cant sleep


----------



## appylover31803

you're not the only one Buck.

I'm not even tired :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah lol I have to get up at 9 I really need to go to bed  :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3032.  
Ahh I mine as well get to sleep too haha I'm bored. :lol: It's like 2:26 AM! :shock: Goodnight everyone.


----------



## appylover31803

goodnight Pop! It's 2:50 am and i'm not tired  Though I'm sure i should head to bed soon....


----------



## Vidaloco

3034
Good Morning! 
I'll think positive thoughts for you Appy. That really is aggravating about the home owners. You would think they would have all the financing in place before they put their house up for rent/sale. I can't believe Toms dad put a lock on the laundry area :evil: Sounds like things are really at the boiling point there. Don't be too hard on each other. When things are bad on the outside its really hard to be in love, but its the time you need it most.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Good Morning!  

My Friday nite was about as exciting as Appy's     I hate it when outside pressures get us all twisted up and bitchy.  At about 11:00 I finally decided to just give up trying to be right.  I went over to the couch and laid down on Bill's leg.   I told him that sometimes we get all bent and frustrated and before we know it we are feeding off of each other's negative energy instead of supporting each other.  I called for a "DO OVER" and to start the morning fresh.  We can't change the things that we said or did any how.  So we shook on it and went to bed.  All we can do is realize that we want to be with each other and what we were doing wasn't working.  So try again.   

Today's now Saturday and we both managed to keep our side of the bargain and to "get over it" . We had a lovely breakfast and everythings ok. The sun is shining and we got a shot at another day! :wink:


----------



## appylover31803

Thank Vida 
His dad locks up the house like Fort Knox because he's afraid someone will break in and steal stuff. While i know it _may_ happen, i do think he has gone overboard. Not to mention, the whole time Tom and I have been there, there hasn't been someone scoping out the house, as his dad claims. We just ignore it now though.

Things were a little rocky last night, but they seem to be smoothing over today. We'll just have to see as the day goes on. He's talking about going down to AC today. I am NOT happy about that at all for a couple reasons. 

The scariest thing happened last night. When i finally crawled back into bed with Tom (after 3am) he was looking at me, and all of a sudden freaked out! And i mean, he lept out of bed and turned on the lights so quickly, i had no idea what was going on!
I look behind me to see this 1 inch long hair centipede looking thing CRAWLING on the wall right where i was laying down! :shock: I was extremely scared but i had to keep my cool because Tom was just like frozen. I got a water bottle and got the monster to crawl into it. 
How i got a good sleep, i have no idea, because i was terrified!
It was quite gross, and this morning when Tom realized all what happened yesterday (he was asleep when i went into bed, but i woke him up hehe) he couldn't believe it.

Well that's my exciting news for today  I'll see if i can find out what kind of bug that was and maybe post a picture of it...

Edit: I found out what kind of bug it was. Though I'm not going to post a picture because it is kind of gross. It's a house centipede if anyone wants to google it and see the scary monster!


----------



## PoptartShop

3037. 

Good morninggg!


----------



## appylover31803

Dumas, that's basically what i did last night around 3 am :lol: Crawled into bed, apologized and talked for a wee bit with Tom.
And since it took the covers off the bed, he didn't want to sleep with them, so i got him my long pink robe and put it on him. He seemed to have liked that. And during the middle of the night, i glanced over and saw he still had my robe on him. It brought a smile to my face  

I know exactly what you mean, Dumas, when you say the outside pressures get to you. OH boy, do i know that! I just usually need my 1-2 hour dose of the HF at 1am in the morning to clear my mind.
I find the HF keeps me sane  

I'm glad you and you hubby had a good breakfast 

Good morning Pop!
Any plans for today?


----------



## PoptartShop

3039. Aww Appy that's sweet. 
Ahh, not much! Going on a trailride with some friends...then my aunt & uncle are coming over for dinner. Not too exciting lol.  How about you?


----------



## appylover31803

Well Tom and I are heading home soon to clean up our boat and possibly take it out. It will be nice to just relax on the boat (and get a tan) and just do nothing.

And then we're most likely going to see the horses after that


----------



## PoptartShop

3041.

Aw that must be soo cool!  Have fun!


----------



## farmpony84

Ok, monsters are really scary when the have 8 legs, add a hundred and I'm not so sure what I'd do... I have to ask, does Tom "remember" freaking out? My husband would totally forget, insist he was asleep.

Also, is your father in law really old? Mine was in his 70's when we lived with him, he locked everything to... EVERYTHING, he also called 911 all the time, the kids outside are too loud, the power is out, the cars are driving by... omigosh! He was a cranky old man but we loved him....


----------



## farmpony84

Oh I have to complain! OH RANT! I bought Ramm fencing for my place, i'm excited about it but first off, Hubby is a pain in the bottom about it... He has to work on the boat, he has to spread the manure, he has to work, he has to do this and that... PUT UP THE FENCE! but the biggest issue I'm having, we don't have enough brackets and thingamabobbers, so I'm trying to order them... I can't do it online! I have to call a representative! WHY ARE THEY DOING THIS TO ME????

Ok, done now... sorry..... done now......


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Nice rant! :wink: Simple and to the point! :lol: 
I'm happy to report that we have had a wonderful day! I even groomed Dumas!!!!!!!!!!! I was totally shocked! He was a gentleman the whole time. The only thing I didn't do was his tail. G'nite everyone!


----------



## PoptartShop

3045. 
Glad it was a good night, Dumas!  Aww give him a pat for me, whatta good boy.


----------



## Vidaloco

3046
Good Morning! Another day and I can move, hoorah  I think I mentioned our farrier is pregnant and due next month. We have to do the horses ourself  We bought one of those hoof-jack things and got Vida and Fras filed yesterday. Even with the jack...Oh my aching back! Tony did Fras and she stepped down hard on the top of his foot. Didn't break it but he has a nice bruise. I got the ice pack on it so its a bit better. Then he was doing her front and she brought her leg up and knocked him in the head :shock: I did Vida and she was her usual sweet self. Rasps are nasty things, I got my fingernails filed the hard way. :lol: 
Farriers are worth their weight in gold! They must have backs of iron. Ours better hurry up and have that baby.


----------



## PoptartShop

3047! 
Aw, congrats to your Farrier!  Oooh, good luck!
Yeah, the farrier is one of the most important people, besides the vet!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey guys! how is everyone?

Well I had my show yestterday and it went good! I did the opening ceremony with the flag with Brooke in memory of her dad that passed. and that went ok better then I thought cause buck has never carried a flag in his life! :shock: but over all it was good! I can home with one 1st place and two 3rd places I was very happy how the day went!


----------



## PoptartShop

3049. 

Heyy Buck! I'm pretty good...just got back from the mall- I had to get a bathing suit for my trip! 
Aw, I'm glad it went really well.  Congrats on your wins!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Thanks pop! I just got back from shopping too! i got some cute shirts and shorts for this summer!  Where you going on your trip?


----------



## PoptartShop

3051. 
Awesome!!! I'm going to Florida the 23-29th.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Sweet! what part of FL?


----------



## PoptartShop

3053. 
West Palm Beach!  I haven't been there in like 9 years so I'm really excited.


----------



## Vidaloco

3054
Congratulations Buck!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Thanks Vida

Pop thats great my uncle use to live there and we use to go to his place every summer and then we uaually head to Daytona Beach every year I hope you have fun on your trip!


----------



## PoptartShop

3056.
Aw, that's really cool.   Thanks!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Congrats buck!!! Way to go!  

Pop- Have a safe trip! Don't forget your sunscreen! 8) 

Vida - Glad you got the horses done. We call that a ******* manicure! :wink: I am so glad I found a good farrier AND that she is done with babies! :lol: I couldn't imagine trying to do that myself!

We had a really nice weekend. Spent Sunday with some friends of ours after their son came to our house and got bucked off twister, My 11yo daughter fell off their horse this weekend. She is fine  No one really knows what happened! She was riding circles around our friend's house and here came the horse with no rider!!! Then a second later here came Nicole stumbling /walking around the house to go catch her horse (good cowgirl) Nicole said she was fine but she couldn't walk in a straight line, :lol: she kept wandering to the right :roll: She helped straighten the saddle and got right back on. I pretty much think Nicole was going to fast around the corner of the house and the horse tripped and they both lost their balance. Nicole has a thing for cantering, I don't think that girl ever goes slow. I'm not sure if she learned her leson or not. She is our hard headed one :roll: Sometimes you just gotta let them stick that penny in the light socket! :roll: She seemed fine this AM.


----------



## PoptartShop

3058. Thanks, yayy 4 days!  
LOL I won't, I got 50SPF Banana Boat yesterday!


----------



## farmpony84

So I got gas today, 3.73 per gallon, I put a $100 in and ended up with 3 quarters of a tank... Sad now...

Also priced internet packages because I am now addicted to this site and MUST HAVE IT! Before I played online during the day and if I needed something went to my dads... Now... I MUST HAVE IT!

Anyway, the only place I could find was Direct TV had Sattelite, no highspeed, dsl, or FOIP... the price is 39.99 per month. Is that fair? Where else can I look? I checked verizon, comcast, and Direct TV. Comcast and Verizon are not available... That's what I get for living in the middle of corn fields and backwoods!


----------



## farmpony84

OMIGOSH! I just ordered the brackets and spoolers to complete my fence! $894!!!!! FOR FREAKING BRACKETS AND SPOOLERS!

Omigosh, this RAMM fencing had better be worth it! OMIGOSH! I'm sick to my stomache right now.... omigosh.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I have DSL thru my phone company. $25/month for the first 6 months then $30/month. I hear you about living in the middle of NO WHERE!  Where are u from? I was raised in the middle of a cornfield in Iowa..you have my curosity up?


----------



## PoptartShop

3061. Aww, that sucks.  I hate how the gas prices are so high too. :roll:


----------



## farmpony84

My dad was military so the "from" portion always stumps me... I was born in California but we call Illinois home bacause that's where my grandparents are (St louis area)... 

I live in Virginia, I've been here for 20 years so I geuss this is really where I'm from huh? My husband was born and raised here, they had a little farm until his parents divorced, it's a bed and breakfast now... We are halfway between Richmond and DC, it's not really a hick town, its actually a big county as far as actual size and it's actually pretty well developed in the main part, but I'm not in the main part... I'm on the river side which is mostly cow farms and corn fields and then waterman (they crab for a living)...

Anyway... no cable tv out my way darn it! no county water either but that's because this guy on my road made the county mad and they actually put in the paperwork that county water would never run past his address... thanks Phil! LOL...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

****...I think I have lived nest to a few "phil" s :wink: Anyways, I'd check with the phone company. Sounds like AT&t should have something in your area.


----------



## farmpony84

DIAL UP!!!! OMIGOSH!!! CALL ME FARMPONY FLINSTONE!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey guys how has everones day been?


----------



## appylover31803

My day has been alright.

Chief gets his stitches out tomorrow!


----------



## buckaroo2010

AW thats good! How has he been doing?


----------



## appylover31803

he's been doing great! He's just bursting at the seams with energy. He's going to love being able to run around the yard tomorrow!

His UTI has also cleared up, so he has free range of the rooms at home and behind the counter. He's enjoying it very much (although he has unplugged my whole set-up in the office a number of times. Guess he was trying to get my attention)

Here's a pic of him a few days ago. He's getting bigger


----------



## PoptartShop

3069.

Aww Appy, I'm glad he's doing better.  What a cutie, he deff. looks like he's growing!


----------



## appylover31803

he's grown quite a lot! But he still sleeps on his back. It's the cutest thing in the world.

For all you people out there that have hot water for the next 2+ weeks, i envy you and can i move in?
Tom's Dad and his plumber friend were *trying* to fix the hot water problem we have. Tom called it months ago that the coil for the furnace was clogged. So they tried to clean it, but in the process, destroyed it. So now the coil is ordered, but it could take 2 or more weeks until we get it, which means *NO hot water*! I think i'm going to die. :shock: 

hmmm, i wonder if this day could get any worse.

And I'd like to thank everyone for reading the lovely past few weeks i've had. I swear i'm not normally like this


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah he is turning into a really big boy!


----------



## PoptartShop

3072. Aww that's soo adorable.  Hehe our 6yr old Rottie sleeps on his back from time-to-time! :lol: It's so cute.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Aww lol how cute pop I wanna dog so bad lol :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

no hot water for 2 weeks? Ouch.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Appy- You and Tom seriously need to spend the weekend in a hotel. Go take hot showers and get away from it all!


----------



## appylover31803

Last night was pretty bad. We have baseboard heating, but need hot water to make the rooms warm. It was very cold, and even colder in the morning. The poor ferrets were cold, but i have some old shirts in there for them to burrow in and get warm.

I think Tom and I are going to have to do something soon. It's going to be a long, miserable 2 weeks.


----------



## PoptartShop

3077.  Aww, that's no fun.
Yeah dogs are fun...but horses? They are SO much better, LOL!! :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey guys! How has everyonesa day been?
Only 3 days left of school for me im so happy!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

3079. I'm doing good...it's chilly & rainy here today, though.  Yucky!! LOL my last day is tomorrowwww.


----------



## farmpony84

raining and yukcy here... I have 5 stalls to clean when I get home... sad now...


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah its fixing to storm here


----------



## PoptartShop

3082.  
Yeah, I hate this type of weather...LOL!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yea lol me too but it comes with summer lol :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3084. LOL true...bleh haha!  Where'd the sun goooo?


----------



## buckaroo2010

Well its back out here noe lol! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3086. LOL same, the sun's back out!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah its dark now lol night time wwwwweeee lol im bored :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3088. Yepp dark! LOL I just watched A Shot At Love..wow, talk about drama!! hahaha.  :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

GOOD MORNING!!!!!!  

I have a zit the size of mt.rushmore on my chin! :twisted: I'm too old for this !!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

3090.
LOL Dumas!! :lol:  I hate zits...luckily I rarely get any!! 
Good morninggg everyone.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

LOL poptart! I haven't had one like this for years! I wonder if it is from the stress of Dumas getting sick. Anyways I raided my teenage daughter's proactiv and hopefully it will go away before the weekend. :roll: (we are camping with a bunch of friends)


----------



## appylover31803

Dumas, if your daughter has the refining mask, it works wonders too!

I'd put it on when i'm getting ready for bed and the next morning it's barely noticeable.


----------



## farmpony84

****! Dumas, this is not your week!!! LOL....


----------



## PoptartShop

3094.
Hahaa Proactive should definitely help!!  I use Clearisal if I have any zits, it works wonders. But I've heard nothing but good of Proactive!!  Just hope your daughter doesn't notice, LOL!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

****... I knew I shouldn't have been so cheap and orded when the refining mask was a freebie! LOL....We have the repairing lotion and its doing a pretty good job!

No Doubt its not my week.... :roll: 

I wish the calander said which week was MINE... I'd spend it somewhere drinking an umbrella drink with a hottie cabana boy grooming my horsies and HE could be checking for oily poo! Haaa :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Sooo its def very hot here today and im burning up so bad its so hot!!!!  Well I got only 2 days left of school and I get out early both tommorrow and Friday and tommorrow is Class day!


----------



## PoptartShop

3097.
Wow today's weather was so WEIRD.  LOL! 
I mean first it was rainy...then sunny, then rainy, etc. etc. etc. :lol: Funky!


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOL pop!  my leg itches ya im def bored lol 8)


----------



## PoptartShop

3099.  LOL yayyyyy the Real World is coming on soon.


----------



## buckaroo2010

I know lol!!! i wonder when joey is going to come back!? lol  :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3101. 
Haha I knowww!! He needs to come back. Wow...Greg is just SO stupid! :evil: LOL Will got him good...but that girl lied right to his face lmaooo. :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

im gonna be a bit random

Manchester United won the champions league (football/soccer) yesterday !! WOOHOO  ! *looks at Man Utd flag, Man Utd rug, Man Utd Clock, Man Utd DVD´s, Man Utd pj´s, Man utd belly button ring, Man Utd captains band, MANY Man Utd shirts ans various other Man Utd things ! * 
Yes im a fan, i never had a chance of anything else it´s how my father raised me :lol: He is a LONG time fan  Watching the game yesterday was so nerve wracking, 1-0, 1-1, extra time, penalty shoot out and then a penatly sudden death :shock: the crowd at the bar i was watching was going nuts ! :lol: 

Oh my, it was fun !


----------



## meggymoo

3102

You've suprised me being a footy fan! :lol: Man Utd is about an hours drive away from me. I'm not a footy fan, dont mind watching the world cup etc,


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I'm still sleepy! .... *yawn* Mornin' Horsey fans! *yawn* :wink:


----------



## farmpony84

I'm getting ready to go to the tack shop cus I have a show this weekend and need supplies. that always hurts... 

I have blisters on my ring fingers from the reigns I used last night, I didn't even have contact! they just have that rubber stuff on them and they rubbed me! bad reigns... stupid reigns, yucky reigns!!!! 

Going shopping now.. husband is going to beat me for sure....


----------



## PoptartShop

3105.
Ouchies FP! 
Morningggg ahh my first day of summer vaca, haha!!  Tomorrow morning I leave for Florida, yayyy!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Be safe Poptart!!!! Have a gr8 va-ca!!!!! We'll miss ya!


----------



## appylover31803

Have a great vacation Pop! Bring some of that lovely Flordia weather up to the tri-state area! :lol: 

The weather has been extremely weird today. Woke up at 9am, the sun was shining, blue skies. 10am go to work and it's raining. Between 10am and 10:15 am, the rain had stopped and it was sunny and blue skies again.

around 11:30 there were some rain showers. Then it stopped after about 10 min.

between 12-12:30, there was thunder and it was pouring outside.
12:30-1pm, Very pretty blue skies.
1:10pm, overcast.

What is up with the weather?!

On a wonderful note, we have hot water back in our house! It's even better than it was before. YAY!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Oh... goood Appy! Hot showers all around! :wink:


----------



## appylover31803

We got home late last night, and i was too lazy to see if it was true.

But Tom took a shower this morning and said he had to turn the hot water down a bit, and the pressure was fantastic! I almost died!

I plan on taking a 5 hour long shower when i get home tonight :lol: 
And i don't care if my fingers and toes come out all pruney :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

i just went to the tack shop and spent way too much money on hoof black, black spray paint, new chaps, socks, and this necklace that I NEEDED and uh... a flysheet... My husband is going to beat me....


----------



## PoptartShop

3111. 
Thanks!!  I'm getting ready to pack- I even made myself a huge checklist...last vaca I left my hair straightener @ home (I straighten my bangs & my hair 'cause they are wavy), & WOW I was mad...luckily my mom got me a new one at a Happy Harry's lol. :lol:

Anyway, awesome Appy!  I know, the weather's being SO weird...it was like that yesterday for me! We don't live tooo far from each other lol so I could see why!


----------



## farmpony84

you are just now packing??? don't forget the sunscreen and the romance book and the notepad and the sunglasses and the cute sandals and the skirt that you never wear in public because it's too short and the swimsuit and the money and the money and the money and more money.....just bring daddy's wallet....


----------



## appylover31803

Farmpony, you're too funny!

My mom would always hound us kids to pack like weeks in advance, although now, i usually pack the day of :lol: 

You're in DE right? Not far from NJ at all. I just don't want to go ride Vega, and one second it's all sunny out, and then next we're both running for the barn. Tomorrow's supposed to be warmer and sunny (all day) so i might just spend oodles of time at the barn tomorrow.


Tonight, i'll be heading home early and giving Chief a bath! He smells like pee,and it's pretty gross. I've tried baby wipes, all it does is make him smell like a baby's buttom for a while :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

farmpony84 said:


> i just went to the tack shop and spent way too much money on hoof black, black spray paint, new chaps, socks, and this necklace that I NEEDED and uh... a flysheet... My husband is going to beat me....



Just show him this post...I'm sure he will understand.... :roll: lol


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah pop I hate when i forget stuff! :x 
Tomorrow is my last day of school!!!


----------



## farmpony84

> Dumas'_Grrrl Posted: Thu May 22, 2008 3:58 pm Post subject:
> Just show him this post...I'm sure he will understand.... lol


I think I'll just you know.... pay the dues.... it's much easier and only takes a few minutes.....  

I need to pee now....


----------



## farmpony84

I washed my hands...


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yayy school is out for the summer!!! im no longer a sophomore! im a junior now


----------



## farmpony84

and now you go to prom. is your prom in the high school or in a hotel? have you been to prom yet?


----------



## buckaroo2010

No, I have not gone to prom yet and no our prom is not at our high school its either at a Club or a covention center its been different place my freshman and sophmore year but I cant wait I went to the graduation tonight and its getting me excited and everything I just cant wait until im the one walking across the football field getting my diploma


----------



## Vidaloco

3121
I got Wireless internet for my anniversary present  I'm flyin now!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Vidaloco said:


> 3121
> I got Wireless internet for my anniversary present  I'm flyin now!


congratz on the wireless internet Vida!!


----------



## Vidaloco

Its so much faster than my old dial up it unbelievable. I can watch videos now. Before it would take hours to download a 3 min. video and I would just give up. Now it just takes seconds. We are on the fringe of the signal so wasn't sure how well it would work. We have 30 days to test it, I think I'll keep it


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

thats really great vida  I hate not beeing able to watch videos, sometimes my internet just refuses to load them :/ thank god that has been happening less frequently now :wink: 
Finally i am putting pics from my last "foal trip" on the computer so i´ll have some update pics on my little guy, either tonight or tomorrow !  Im actually uploading over 1700 pics, so it might take awhile :lol:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

It will reach one million!!!!!!!


----------



## amandaandeggo

heres another one


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

We got DSL and a new computer with our tax return...I was/am totally amazed at how fast this thing is!!!! Congrats on the upgrade Vida! I know how you feel...my old computer and dial up would take so long to show pictures and forget about video all together! :roll: My friends call us the high-tech ******** now! :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

i'm going to order a computer very soon... one of those dell's... and i'm giogn to get internet service too... i'm gonna be CONNECTED... althouhg... my phone lines are down ... AGAIN.... as alwyas... not even shocked... have to call the company...

I used my tax return for Riley's training.....still using it...teehee...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

ARGHHHHH... More rain..... I want to go ride but the stupid weather isn't cooperating! I'm all inspired and jacked up after going to the chuckwagon races this weekend and mother nature is spoiling it for me... lol....looks like it is gonna rain until Thrusday....


----------



## farmpony84

I'm feeling very cranky today. I'm mean and nasty and not being very friendly. I've already had 2 mountain dews, a donut, and a thing of sixlet chocolates and I'm still feeling like an evil witch.......


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

****!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: *backing away slowly as to not disturb the cougar...*



That's a whole lot of junk food and your still not happy?...I suggest getting a hersheys bar with almonds... Sixlets aren't real chocolate.....You need a fix....How about a Hershey's syrup IV???


----------



## appylover31803

dark chocolate dove bars are my choice 

It's so muggy outside it's gross! it's 81, feels like 83 according to my weather desktop and it's only 1:12 pm! :shock: It is supposed to rain, thunderstorm really, so hopefully that'll cool things off.

And yet again we've been rescheduled to meet with the owners of the house. Tom called and as i like to call it, sounded politely angry with the agent :lol: He said that we cancelled things today so we'd be able to meet with them, only to find out it's been pushed til Thursday. :roll: Maybe this is God's way of testing to see how patient we really are and how badly we want the house? Tom and I discussed that it's not our dream home, but there's nothing stopping us from living in it for a year and then moving to someplace bigger.

OH and this weekend?! While it was nice, there were 9 people in Tom's Dad's house on Sunday. You read correct 9 people, 7 adults, 2 kids with only1 bathroom. Tom and I had to leave a couple times to breathe and use the bathroom at the office :lol: All in all, it was a good weekend. My sister turned 17 yesterday :shock: and is going for her license tomorrow. That's just scary. I remember her being born.. seemed like yesterday, and now she'll be driving in a car.. a 2004 or 2005 toyota solera with everything imagineable in it (while I had to drive around in a 1990 buick with a cassette player.. so yes i am the jealous sister, but i feel i have every right to be. They didn't buy me a car when i was 16!!!)

Anyways.. i hope everyone had a super weekend!


----------



## farmpony84

Grrr... I'm going to find chocolates. 

Wow, 9 people and 1 bathroom... OUCH.

OMIGOSH - This guy that works here is watching DR PHIL! I CAN'T STAND DR PHIL! MAKE HIM STOP!!!! OMIGOSH MAKE HIM GO AWAY!!!!!!

Whine... I'm going to find chocolates now....


----------



## appylover31803

I can't stand Dr. Phil either. I don't think i've heard him say one thing useful that will help anyone. 

Didn't Oprah find him?


----------



## farmpony84

I got my chocolates and Dr Phil is gone... Life is better.


----------



## Vidaloco

They said on the news this morning that we have broken a 77 year record for the amount of rain in May :shock: Almost 12" and we have almost a week to get through. I rained all night and this morning. Suppose to rain again friday. *Blurp....blurp* thats me sinking in the mud :lol: My poor girls are all muddy, I went out and sprayed everyone with fly spray at least.


----------



## Vidaloco

3137 Better keep some sort of count for poptart  
I have completely worn off the letter "E" on my computer keyboard. Do you think its time for a new laptop?


----------



## appylover31803

My family still has a lap top that was missing quite a few letters on the keyboard (the buttons came off) I think the ordered the missing letters and put them back on though...


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

heehee, my moms laptop is missing a few letters, because my bird *loved* to peck them off and run away with them :lol: it was so cute, until we couldn´t find some of them again :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

3140
The key is still there just the writing is wore off. I tried to neatly put a new E on with some liguid paper. For future reference, this lasts about 2 days :lol:


----------



## appylover31803

maybe see if you can pick up a sticky "e" to put on it


----------



## sempre_cantando

hey everyone!

Why is it i've never noticed this thread b4? oh well, bye for now!


----------



## Vidaloco

3143
Its the one thread I would never attempt to read all the entrys :shock: :lol:


----------



## meggymoo

3144

:lol: I totally agree. Not unless you have nothing to do for hours.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

***sigh*** ...........more rain...............  


My poor guys are SOOOOOO dirty! Twister decided to lay in the mud...on both sides.....he looks like an Oreo! Guess the rain we will be getting later on today will wash him off some. 


Vida...I wonder if a silver sharpie would last longer than liquid paper?

We have had major flooding around here....I think the weather guy said that we are at about 25" for the year and we ususally only get about 40......for the whole year!! My garden is doing really well but I am so sick of it!!!!!!!!!! We are now in the summer weather pattern were even if we do have nice days it can still cloud up and rain in the afternoons because of the humidity and heat and then boom an afternoon thunderstorm! :roll:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

aww, that´s not good ! my least favourite weather is rain ! 
like an oreo, giggled at that (and made me want an oreo) :lol: 
the weather is treating me nicely ! getting warmer every day  
the next days are going to be busy for me ! or well, now excatly busy but a lot happening ! 
tonight, wales-iceland (im gonna try to watch that) and out to dinner with my dad and sister !
tomorrow, very little school since my teacher decided to take us on a trip downtown and then later my class is going to the movies ! 
Friday my schools birthday so again very little school and lots of fun instead ! then later that day there is a BIG "party" for all kids 13-16 in my err... neighborhood (?)(around maybe 200-300 per school and there are 7 schools) and guess what ! Its a foam party :lol: yeah !! 
and then im doing something on sunday ! just can´t remember what :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

Yesterday I tipped over my water tub and there was a great big Black Widow, *shiver* oh, those are some ugly looking beasts. I called my son over because I wanted him to see it, I told him take a good look, remember it, you see one of these you run for mommy, you don't kill it, let me... yucky old icky nasty monsters! then I squished it with a rock and nasty oohie gooey yucky icky slimy stuff squished out... it was all stuck to the rock in a string of ick!

Then my collie decided to take a hike thorugh the swamp, what a good puppy he is! Well, me being the bright young women I am decided to bathe him in the shower. It took me 20 minutes to get the water to soak in! It kept rolling off his fluffy little coat! So finally I get him wet, and blondie that I am, decided that he has so much fur that I need to dump a half a bottle of flea shampoo on him! It took another 20 minutes to get that all rubbed in and foamed up and then I had to rinse! 20 minutes later he's rinsed and BLONDIE decides, he has a lot of fur! Let's CONDITION him! So I conditioned him and then I rinsed, and I rinsed, and I rinsed and I, well... you get the point... I get him all cleaned and you know how those little fluff dogs look like tiny rats when they are wet? Not collies, they are like those cartoon dogs, where the hair is all over everywhere and they look like they are going to float away! I get him all dried and out and then the fur starts flying, my wine colored carpet is now a white furry carpet! But this morning my little fluff ball was so soft and cuddly..... He's going to petsmart next time.....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

****!!!!!!!!! :lol: You are oh so sweet to your doggie!!!!!


When Tanner (our yellow lab) decided to get all dirty I just grab his leash and tie him up to an old dish pole in our yard...ya know the ones that usedt o hold up the 6 ft tv dish...ya anyways...He gets the garden hose! lol......He loves the water so much that the last time I tried to wash him in the tub he knocked the shower door off the track...I was laughing but pi$$ed at the same time... he didn't mean to he just gets too happy a bath time. He's that crazy dog that when you try to water the horses or garden he wants you to spray him so he can chase the water...you should see him when we use a sprinkler!!! :shock:


----------



## farmpony84

my husband has been out of town and the dog has been sleeping in the bed. I have to get to walmart to buy laundry detergent quick before he gets home! I must wash the blankets!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey guys it feels like I have not been on here in firever and its only been a few days :lol: Well I have been so busy with horses and stuff now that its summer and im just wore out this is the ifrst time I have been on the comp in like 3 days and its drove me insame lol!

The past 2 days we have been cutting hay and we got around 1100 square bales and im so sunburned from beein outside in the sun for 9 hours the past few days I hope it will tan tho lol but my face hurts!


----------



## farmpony84

can you send some of that hay my way????


----------



## appylover31803

farmpony84 said:


> Yesterday I tipped over my water tub and there was a great big Black Widow, *shiver* oh, those are some ugly looking beasts.


OMG i would have freaked out, probably running away, screaming and would have left the spider there.

Where do you live? I'm kinda hoping not New Jersey


I gave my dog a bath a few days ago. Boy was that fun :roll: It was a task in itself, getting him up the stairs (last time he got a bath, he didn't weight 61 pounds so i carried him) and then turning on the water... he freaked out and tried to jump out of the tub. So i had to sit on the edge of the tub as I got him wet and lathered up with soap. Rinsing him out was the funny part. I turned on the shower head and i got just as wet as him, and he wasn't enjoying it any bit. There was water everywhere, and when he got out of the tub, she was slippin' and sliding everywhere. Poor guy. And then he thought he could leap down a whole flight of stairs with me being in front of him. Thank God for railings! :lol: 

Next time he gets a bath, we're buying a kidding pool and doing it outside.


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOL farmpony I would if I could lol! :lol:


----------



## ILuv2ride

Hi Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Good Morning Ev'ry Buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

3155
I can't believe its was drizzling again this morning  Still cloudy and yucky. Going to have a bumper hay crop this year so I guess there is some good in it. 

I'll try the sharpie Dumas


----------



## Vidaloco

3156
I got ambitious and have cheese quiche and sausage in the oven Yummy. Can't wait for the timer to go off.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

it sounds yummy too ! 
guess what guys, there was a earthqueke (sp?) on iceland today ! and a pretty big one too, 6.8 Richter i belive ! It was biggest in towns in about a 40 min. drive from me ! Although huge rocks were falling from a mountain on an island that is not that close to those towns ! There were some people hurt with cuts and such from falling things, but no one died ! Now no one is allowed to go inside in those towns because it might not be over !
And i swear the horse I was riding felt it ! around the time it happend he spooked and was really nervous both before and after that ! 
on a lighter note those poor people dont have to sit out in lousy weather ! It was around 17°c when was coming home and by then it had cooled down a bit ! summers here :wink:finally !


----------



## farmpony84

omigosh! scary!


----------



## PoptartShop

3159.
Hey guys- I'm back from my trip.  It was SO much fun!!!!! Went to Seaworld, shopping, I also went deep-sea fishing...SO beautiful.  Hahaa I miss those palm trees already (sigh).  But I'm glad to be back home.


----------



## farmpony84

...cus you missed us?.....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Welcome "Home" Pop!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

3162. Of COURSE!!!!! 
Thanks!


----------



## farmpony84

I just built a dell laptop, the price is 1900 is that a fair price? i dont know anything about computers OTHER THAN how to use them. I can use them.... type powerpoint excel, all that garbage... just dont know all the smart stuff....


----------



## PoptartShop

Ahh, that sounds good...a lot of laptops are that much nowadays!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Welcome back POP glad you had fun!!! I missed ya in the game section lol!!!
I leave for FL a week from tomorrow!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

1900!!! I'm too cheap to pay that!  I think we paid around $1000 maybe a bit more for our new set up and its an HP small desk top thinkgy and a Super hugemongo hd monitor and a really good phototype printer....... Yeah... I'm not real savvy here...


----------



## farmpony84

.... I want to buy one but I'm so cheap! CHEAP I SAY... I want to get one this summer so I know it works really good before Hubby go's to Afghanistan so we can chat online w/ the camera... He's going for like 2 1/2 months...... That's a long time!!!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

heehee, im a special kind of cheap ! I dont spend a króna(had to use that :twisted: ) until i spend it all on a big blow ! 
Well, i´ve got to get going ! i have tis foam ball to go too ! got too cheer up since im feeling a bit down right now :/


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

OOooOoooOoH... I see...well, Since it is not purely for entertainment... I would have a chat with the "geek squad" or whatever they are called... Those boys sure helped us out when we were looking for a new computer. They aren't making a commision so their opinion is pretty unbiased. That and they also get to fix the "broken" ones so they might be able to steer you in a better direction. 

Can I be nosey and ask why your hubby is going to that aweful place??? ( no offence to any native Afgahanies) :wink:


What in the world is a foam ball??? I mean I know what one is but how do you go to it???


----------



## farmpony84

he works for law enforcement, they go over for a couple months at a time, I tried to keep him from going but everyone has to do it at least once every 2 years... it's his turn... sniff....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Awwwwwww... that stinks! Be strong lil' pony! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3172.

Aww I missed 'ya too Buck.  LOL don't worry, later I'll be posting in the games section for sure. 
Awesome Buck what part are you going to?


----------



## buckaroo2010

I'm going to Daytona Beach!  We go there every year about the 2-3 weeks of June depends on Horse shows and dads work schedlue


----------



## PoptartShop

3174.
OMG lucky you!!!!  LOL we were gonna go there but it was like 3hrs away from WP! :lol: Have a good time!


----------



## Vidaloco

3175
We got huge hail here this morning :shock: well not really huge about quarter to ping-pong ball size. My step dads car that he is storing here is the only dinged up vehicle. Haven't looked to hard at the horse trailer yet. Thank God the horses were in the lean-to. 
Wow and earthquake in Iceland Sis? Glad you are ok. 

Our computer is a HP Pavilion I like it a lot. It was a closeout store display model that we got pretty cheap.


----------



## Vidaloco

3176
Welcome back Poptart. I missed your sweet self too :lol: Glad you had a good time.


----------



## farmpony84

it's raining... we wanted to do fence and it's raining... I"M NEVER GOING TO GET MY FENCE UP!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

heyyy guys how is everyone?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

ITs SO humid here if we stood any closer we would stick together like marshmallows at a 4th of july picnic!!!!!!!!!!!

C'mon and RAIN already........its just miserable here.....


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah it was 90 degrees here today!!! and thats very unusual for May time here it suppse to be in teh 80s :?


----------



## PoptartShop

3181. I'm pretty good, hanging out with my bestie!!  
Aww thanks, I missed you alllll!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Elvis!


----------



## PoptartShop

3183. LOL!  Random muchhh?


----------



## buckaroo2010

We had some bad weather this morning and Im really worried about the horses im going down there as soon as possible to see how they are! Littiarly this morning it was thuindering ever 7 mins and it wa raining hard and shakeint my house! :shock: We supposed o get more storms later


----------



## PoptartShop

3185. 
Aww, that sucks.  It's pretty hot here...but nice!


----------



## buckaroo2010

:? It's Cloudy muggy and ugly here


----------



## PoptartShop

3187. Ahh I hate that kind of weather.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah me too!  I dont think I will get to ride any this week before I go to FL


----------



## PoptartShop

3189. Aww!  I hope the weather gets better for you!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Me too pop!  It stoped raining about 2 hours ago but it still looks like it can start again any min lol


----------



## PoptartShop

3191.
LOL omggg I don't like the rain at all!  Ruins a lot of things!


----------



## buckaroo2010

I know! It seriously does! lol


----------



## PoptartShop

3193.


----------



## buckaroo2010

so i never see u in the chat pop


----------



## PoptartShop

3195.  Oohh my, thanks for reminding me. LOL! I know, I kinda forgot about it. Also, most of the time not a lot of people are in there! :lol: Maybe I'll chat tonight!


----------



## buckaroo2010

ohh ok lol i was just thinking I never see you in there lol


----------



## PoptartShop

3197. LOL  I never see youuuu in there either. :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah lol i know!!! its usually jus me & Appy


----------



## PoptartShop

3199.  
Yeah Appy's always in there, LOL!  That's cool tho.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah lol i loove talkin to her she my fav


----------



## Vidaloco

3200
It rained here AGAIN today. It can stop any time. 
I need to spend more time in chat too Pop  guess I'm too shy :roll: :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3201. 
LOL Vida.  LMAOO I was gonna go in the chat tonight but I forgot, & now I'm just about ready for bed.  Hey there's always tomorrow. :lol: Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Vidaloco

3202
Good morning everyone 8) The sun is shining the birds are chirping, its going to be a great day!


----------



## farmpony84

I got half my corral finished! We worked and worked and worked... And then i took Max up to swim at my moms. I told my sister in law it was going to rain, she argued me! Can you believe? Hmph... We got the kids out and I ran down to my house in the Rhino to get the horses in before the rain and IT CAME! I was stuck in the barn while the rain and the hail and the wind came and I wuold have been fine had that pony not been having such a panic attack, she got me worked up! I thought for sure a tornado was coming!!! ****...

Finally the rain slowed and I ran up to the house with my hound in tow... I looked behind and my collie pup was stuck in the barn! He was running circles so my husband had to jump in the truck and go down and get him... LOL... The power went out.... The power is still out... I went up and got Max and he was mad because the kids were goign to have a pizza party but they all left because there was no power... We had to go to friendly's instead...

I got up this morning and had to rush into work so I could get a showere here and can you believe! Someone else had the bright idea! I had to wait my turn... Hmph, how dare they... don't they know I'm the pretty princess in this world!!! NOT THEM! Hmph....

Oh, and I had a white dove in my barn all weekend. where on earth did that come from!!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

U sure that dove wasn't just a clump of hail? lol... sound's like weekend chaos @ farmpony's :wink: I ran over a turtle dove on the highway saturday......I thought it would fly off! It must have been hurt....then I squished it with our suburban.......now its dead......I felt so bad! There were feathers flying everywhere...


We were too laid back this weekend....I even took a nap Sunday afternoon.... :shock: That like NEVER happens! Now I have a ton of stuff to do today...like the mountain of dishes that didn't get done. oh well... the kids are out of school now and I have my little "workers" back...lol...


----------



## farmpony84

You killed a turtle dove???? MURDERED A TURTLE DOVE???? Did you collect the feathers and make a pillow???

I rode Blue bareback for a little while... he's such a good boy... I love him... All my friends say he's too short and compact and fat and is only about a 6 or 7 mover and paddles in the front end and blah blah blah... All I can say is he's gentle and kind and loving and sweet and feels like a big old comfy couch... they are just jelous! Hmph.... (he is fat and doesnt move great UNLESS I get him underneath himself and collected, then he's about an 8 or 9 mover but since he doenst show anymore... who really cares???) teehee....

...and now i have a pond again.... i had a riding arena yesterday morning... now i have a riding pond.. OH WHOA AS ME....


----------



## PoptartShop

3206.
LOL what a weekend, FP! :lol: Ahh yay another sunny day.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah its Sunny here for once lol :lol: 
How is everyones day been?


----------



## PoptartShop

3208. It's going pretty good!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Thats good!  I hope i can ride today hehe


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Naw...... no pillow feathers...... 

Although my husband was nodding off in the passenger seat and I scared the crap outta him when I said "oh no" when I hit the bird...lol....I was cracking up at how fast he sat upright! :lol: He insisted that it wasn't THAT funny.....I disagree! :wink:


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOL Dumas'_Grrrl that is tooo Funny!!!! :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

eeewww! I bet you made him cranky...!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

naw...... He just closed his eyes and told me not to hit anything bigger than a dove....... :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3214. 
LOL Dumas!


----------



## farmpony84

poor little birdie....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

You are good farmpony..... only 3 little words to inflict guilt! :lol: 

You are one helluva woman! :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

LOL!


----------



## PoptartShop

3218.

LOL!  Soooo anyone going to any shows lately?


----------



## Vidaloco

3219
Good morning again! Yesterday was a good day. Got everyone brushed, fly sprayed, MTG'ed and feet cleaned. Think I'll do the babys again they were persnickity yesterday about cleaning the feet. Now that the mud is drying up its not near as messy. 
Suppose to be in the 90's today...what happened to spring?


----------



## farmpony84

We don't get spring here... no spring, no fall... just summer... and winter...

Can you come over and do my horses too???


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Same thing here........90 today... no spring! Just winter, rainy season, summer, winter.......bleeeeeuck! 

I think I will try to clean the horsies feet....Maybe ride this evening....I dunno... its really humid... Like I have an afro from being outside for 2 mins. kind of humid.... :roll: 

Hey... Maybe it would be a good day to work with the horses and the hose... 1 step closer to bath time! :lol:


----------



## americancowgurl31391

3220


----------



## farmpony84

oh yeah... forgot that...
yeah, we have winter - rain - summer - draught... that's how it gos...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Draught!!!!!! Thats the one "season" I forgot. Its the one were your yard burns up and you start to panic because you're not sure you have enough hay to last till rain. :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

OMIGOSH! Speaking of... the AQHA Journal this month, has listings of all the hay prices in the US... OMIGOSH! I thought $7 per bale was high, there are people paying 14!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

3224. That's horrible. Ahh prices just keep going up. :roll:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I would do the "little house on the prarie" thing and bale my yard before I paid $14 for a bale of hay....

Is it regular hay or is that for some "bermuda gold" stuff?


----------



## buckaroo2010

How is everyone today?


----------



## halsgal

My goodness, this is pretty big. idk if it'd reach a million though, maybe 10,000.


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOL i think we will make it one day!


----------



## PoptartShop

3229.
LOL yess we will!  Maybe in 2010 or 2009 ahahaha.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah lol hopefully sooner lol!!


----------



## farmpony84

depends on how talkative we get....


----------



## PoptartShop

3232.
Yeah, keeeep posting lol!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah we do pretty good about posting in here!


----------



## farmpony84

I need to go potty... but then i have to get up and walk all the way across the hall .... so far away... think I'd rather suffer....


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOL farmpony im the same way sometimes.. :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

You could always swap out your regular chair with one of those hospital type port-a-potties.... It would really simplify things! :wink:


----------



## farmpony84

We have these interns coming in tomorrow for the summer and I'm cleaning the desks off for them and the boys are all giving me a bunch of garbage... "OOOOHHHH I'm going across the hall to tell your husband you can clean..." Let me tell you something! Those boys get my cleaning lady taken away and I'm gonna whoop some tail! You wanna see one mean @$$ analyst????? take my cleaning lady away!!! I'm gonna hurt those boys!!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

**** ROTFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 



There are a few things that both my hubby and I "KNOW" the other can do but we choose to ignore those special talents for the sake of peace. Like he KNOWS I can check and even change the oil in the cars and I KNOW he can cook.........LoL


----------



## PoptartShop

2338.  LOL I agree with both of you. Sometimes I'm too lazy hahaa. :lol:
Dumas that'd be hilariousss!


----------



## Vidaloco

2339
Please go to the bathroom farmpony. I dont want to hear on the news about a woman busting a bladder due to excessive horse forum usage. :lol: Not good publicity for the site.


----------



## farmpony84

**** - I went.. shewww... but then I walked past the mountain dew, what was I thinking? Bladder needs a refill!

My hubby is the horse show cook, it's funny, it started out him picking up 8 pizza's on the Friday before a show (we haul down Friday and then show Sat and Sun...), then it became he set up the charcoal grill and made burgers and dogs the friday before the show now it's .... Friday, Saturday, Sunday... COOK COOK COOK... You don't suppose that's why he travesl on the weekends now do you????


----------



## PoptartShop

2341. LOL that's funny!


----------



## geewillikers

Dude, I pay 18 dollars a bale of grass hay, 19 dollars alfalfa. 17 for premix.


----------



## americancowgurl31391

2342...dang ur hay is expensive


----------



## geewillikers

Well....let's see...I live in a temperate rain forest! haha! Rainy season, dry season. However, it usually doesn't get above 70 degrees. I don't think rain 7 months of the year is conducive to great hay growing, so I buy imported hay from down south, or OR, or WA.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

oh my, you know what i just realized !
im graduating, tomorrow :shock: well techically i am ( im graduading from both ninth and tenth grade so i will have 2 graduations)
i´ve been in this school for nine years ! And before me my sister was in this school ! and before that my other sister was in this school ! there hasn´t been a year in the history of this school that a member of my family hasn´t been in it (ok its a young school, but is still something) It just feels a little overwhelming :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop

3246. 
Guys we're on 3*2*46 NOT 3 lol.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I'm so glad you can count Pop! :lol: Someone has to keep us in line!


----------



## PoptartShop

3248. LOL!  It can be confusing though haha 'cause some people post but don't put the number lol.


----------



## Dapy

I reply, 8)


----------



## PoptartShop

3250.


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOL glad you went to the bath roon farmpony!  

My day was long and tired and I had to work dang!


----------



## PoptartShop

3252.  
Soo boredddd! Just listening to music...anyone like Danity Kane?


----------



## Vidaloco

3*2*53
Congratulations Sis!!!!
Hope you had a great day


----------



## farmpony84

my neighbor just called and said my puppy is on the PAVED road! I'm leaving here in 1 hour to go find him... I'd leave now but I have to get those stupid interns!!! UGH!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Ohhhhhh.. Crap! Hope he's OK! Stupid interns...... wasteing time like this...... grrrrrr


----------



## farmpony84

...and they said the interns are not allowed to shred or file, what do they thing we are going to do with them???? who would make an engineer file or shred?????


----------



## PoptartShop

3257. 
Aww that sucks FP!


----------



## buckaroo2010

That really stinks farmpony!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

send them to starbucks!


----------



## farmpony84

They didnt say we couldnt send them to starbucks.. hmmm... you are a smart thinker Dumas! Went home, found the puppy, put him away... bad puppy!!!


----------



## farmpony84

we're under a tornado watch right now, did I get that puppy in intime or what???


----------



## farmpony84

Tornado watches and lightening!!!!

TWISTER - HOLD ME!!!!


WAIL........

OH CRAP, they just said 2500 people w/out power... YOU JUST KNOW I'M ONE OF THEM!!!! DANG IT!


----------



## appylover31803

Oh my goodness!

Good think you got your puppy inside when you did!
That storm is probably going to head up to NJ soon too :?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Glad to hear you got the puppy back where it belongs....

Duck and Cover..... Tornadoes suck....And blow!!!!!!!!

Hope everything is ok for you! If it picks you up and carries you west....you can crash here! LOL


----------



## Vidaloco

3264
Hope everyone is ok :shock: Poptart you still with us? I just heard on the news that there were some bad storms in your area too. 
Not to sound bad but glad to hear Kansas isn't the only place with tornadoes. We had a shear wind or down burst or whatever you call it come through here last night. Sounded like a tornado, first time I heard the wind whistle and push against the windows of our old farm house. Tony had to take back roads to work last night because of all the down trees blocking the roads. We lost one big branch from one tree...LUCKY! dodged it again. *knocking on wood*


----------



## PoptartShop

3265.
Just came back from a ride...I rode AJ (a lesson horse @ my barn, also my 2nd favvvvv horse EVER)...he was AMAZING! LOL I help train him a bit since he can be kinda lazy. :lol: Tonight I didn't even have to tap him with the crop! :lol: Suchh a good ride.
Except it was thundering...& raining. It stopped, but still- thank GOD for the indoor arena.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Pop im glad it didnt get too bad your way!

Fp- Tornados are no fun I have heard of a few around here but none my way thank god


----------



## PoptartShop

3267. Wow now it's thundering & lightning again... :shock: Ahhhh! lol.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Oh thats not good! maybe it will just blow over!


----------



## PoptartShop

3269. I hope sooo!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

post 3270...just bord can't sleep...might watch a movie


----------



## Gingerrrrr

im bored. i didnt feel like going to school so im on here instead


----------



## farmpony84

Last night...

Ugh... I cleaned stalls and the storm hit. My hound came into the barn, no big but he kept looking at the hay and trying to get into it so I thought I better check it out, right about then he grabbed a KITTEN! I had to pry it out of his mouth! My barn cat had disapeared during a storm, I thought she had lost all her kttens but apparently she brought her kittens back! I had to drag him to his kennel and then I couldnt get to the little gray baby and it was dragging a leg and ... BAD DOG!

Then we got all the horses taken care of and I went up to the house and the sky turned green and the storm got bad and we never saw a funnel but the trees laid completely down all at once so we went to the basement but I don't think it was a tornado, maybe a microburst? And Max kept crying because his babysitter was going to be scared so I let him call her when we went back upstairs... her husband answered and he said... "Pop....We got a tornado - " and the line went dead! **** - must husband and I cracked up.... What a call to get during a storm! ****... He called us back later...all was fine...

This morning I let the puppy out on the leash because I didnt want him to run off again (he's 8 months) and I went to check on him and "my" german shephard female, shes' a rescue that recently moved in with my parents next door was down there teaching him to do nasty things! I can't beleive these older women! Ugh...

I couldnt find the gray kitten this morning, I don't know if that's good or bad but I did see a cute black one....

We had to cut four trees to get out.....the sun is shining today...


----------



## Gingerrrrr

wow what a night farm pony. i love how you started cracking up when the phone went dead. ****!


----------



## PoptartShop

3274. Ugh, we had a storm last night too...soo annoying! Luckily the power didn't go out or anything, it wasn't toooo bad. But lemme just tell you, the thunder was LOUD! :roll:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Well i'm glad the power didint go out I hate it when it does! :evil: 
I really need to start packing cause im leaving early Saturday morning but I hate packing! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3276. Aww lucky you!! LOL  Packing is fun...just make sure you don't forget anything!! One time I forgot my hair straightener & I was SO mad but my mom got me another one. :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah I know!
The hair straightener is the first thing that is goin in my bag then my clothes!  :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3278. 
LOL good!  Don't forget some extra clothes tooooo!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Oh i wont!  and I got to remember my bathing suit! :lol: 

So I rode buck today and we went in the Creek and I think we both had a blast. I rode him bareback and im not a fan of riding bareback but we had our first canter experience bare back and it was so much fun!!! I did it again after the whole creek deal and it wasnt so much fun then  He took off bucking!!!!! BUT I DIDNT FALL OFF! YAY FOR ME!! LOL!


----------



## PoptartShop

3280.  LOL!
Awwww!!!! Whew glad you didn't get hurt, LOL!


----------



## buckaroo2010

me too!!! but it was one last good ride before I leave  

BTW I love your new avataar POp


----------



## PoptartShop

3282.  Thanks!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Good Morning every one!!!!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

*YAWN*...stretch


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I was laying in the yard taking pictures of the horses and Korrie was "helping / harrassing" me... I thought these were cute ...but I am biased....


----------



## americancowgurl31391

3283...
Good Morning!!


----------



## farmpony84

Is she growling at us??? I'm afraid to take the flower...

in the second one she looks exactly like my BFF did at that age... and yes... she's still my BFF... there was a small split one year but we are back and strong... the saddle club shall survive...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Yes...she had a tendancy to growl....lol...she's worse than the dog! 
If I tell her things that she doesn't like she growls instead of back talks so I guess I can deal with it! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

We had a lot of fun just laying in the grass watching the horses together......and goofing off 8)


----------



## PoptartShop

3286. 
LOL Dumas!! That's funny...haha I should try growling @ my mom! :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

She's teasing us! She's like look... I picked this grass for you and then she's like... GRRRRLLLLLL I'm going to bite your fingers off!

I'm scared man... does she ride too?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Yeah.. She's my rider.... She has that "i want to know everything about horses side to her" So she is the one we always stick in the saddle first.......the others don't listen as well....

She is a huge teaser...Her favorite thing here lately is if you ask her to pass anything at the dinner table she answers with... If you want the salt.....you have to go..."outside"...and the out side part comes out like "outsiiiiiiiiide" lol....I think I passed on my dork gene to her.......


----------



## PoptartShop

3289. Aww that's funny, LOL!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Well im leaving tomorrow morning at like 5 am  Im going to miss you guys!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

have fun buck...


----------



## PoptartShop

3292.  Have fun, Buck!  I'll miss my games buddy!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Have fun buck! 8)


----------



## PoptartShop

3294.  Laalalallalalala lol


----------



## buckaroo2010

Oh I know I will but I dont think we are takeing the laptop of hopefully my dad will let me use it some so I can get on here


----------



## PoptartShop

3296.  
Just came back from the movies- saw Indiana Jones...it was soo good! LOL Shia is sooooo hot.


----------



## Jubilee Rose

So we can say anything here? Like just make "junk" posts? Lol.


----------



## PoptartShop

3298. Yep! It's basically talk about anything...LOL!


----------



## Jubilee Rose

Well then ok!


----------



## Jubilee Rose

blah blah blah .... Haha. 

So .... here's something to stimulate answers ... How bout Detroit winning the Stanley Cup?


----------



## PoptartShop

3302.   Haha I didn't watch.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

LOL Jubliee... now u got the right Idea!!!!! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3304.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Happy Saturday!


----------



## appylover31803

Happy Saturday to you too Dumas and everyone else!

Ahh it's so hot outside, it's gross! I'm going to be heading up the the place of death, i mean spring valley :shock: to cool of the horses and let them drink some water. Maybe i'll give them a bath, i don't know...

I hope everyone stays cool and well hydrated in this heat


----------



## PoptartShop

3307.  Happy Saturdayy!


----------



## meggymoo

3308

We've been to Bramham Horse Trials today. It makes me so envious when we go there, makes me want to rush home, get on Petra and work to try and get to that level!! I'm living in cloud cuckoo land though, as riders from all over the world compete, and our olympic team were also there competing! Lol, I'm too tired to ride, so it'll have to wait till tomorrow! Lol. :lol:


----------



## appylover31803

that seems like fun Meggy!

I remember seeing a show jumping show last summer, They were jumping like 5-6ft! :shock: 

But i got such the urge to jump on Vega and do that. Though i realized i was getting WAY too ahead of myself.

Glad you had fun! I'd love to see updated pictures and possibly a video of Poppy. She must be getting so big now


----------



## PoptartShop

3309. 

LOL!  Haha good luckk.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

3310, lol I was just about to write 33010!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey guys we had a safe trip down here! hardly no traffic I have already been on the beach and the water feels sooo good! I cant wait to get into it tomorrow!  How has everyones day been?


----------



## PoptartShop

3312.  Heyy Buck! Lucky you, LOL you seeing lots of palm trees? My day was okay...a bit boring! & wow it's like 90 degrees here, HOT!


----------



## buckaroo2010

:lol: Lol yea ot of palm trees and its lik 95 here right now but the sun is going down lol so im sure the temp will drop some soon  im so sleepy i went to bed at 2:30 and we got up at 4:45 and left at 5 and i only slept maybe 4 hours the whole ride i just couldnt sleep now im about to pass out lol


----------



## PoptartShop

3314. 
Wowwww LOL you must be soo tired! :lol: Yeah it is hot there, but nice!


----------



## Moxie

Time to add my post. lol This forum has been such a great distraction for me! I do a lot of classes online, and find that I have to pop my head in to see whats goin' on in here. 

Annnyway.... grrrrr I have to get back to a report I'm writing..  I had to spend a day as a homeless person, and now have to write about what I experienced. oye vey it's frustrating.


----------



## PoptartShop

3316. Haha yeah, I love it here- it's addicting! :lol: LOL!


----------



## farmpony84

....too hot to ride.... to hot to walk the dog.... to hot... just plain hot... sweating now....


----------



## PoptartShop

3318. I went to the mall today...needed some retail therapy.  Then came home, then went to the barn (of course ahha) & groomed Lexi, gave her some treats...too hot to ride, it's like 95. 
Thank god for fly sheets, shelter, & water, or she would've been dehydrated lol. It's really hot. I hosed her down too.


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah it go sooo sunburned today! lol :lol: Yeah it was pretty hot at home I heard but Buck got hose off and Brooke said he just stood there....thats a first lol :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3320. 
LOL aww!! Buck is soo beautiful btw!


----------



## buckaroo2010

aww thank you so much pop he is my baby boy i love him to death!  lexi is a hottie her self


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

3321


...................


----------



## buckaroo2010

soo its almost midnight aoo tired!!!! :|


----------



## PoptartShop

3323.  Like almost 1AM here...I'm not tired either! :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

like 9:21 am here and I'm so tired... oh boy it's a cranky day for me....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Its 8:30 here and I'm tired and its RAINING AGAIN!!!!! :roll: 

My farrier won't get off the **** phone so I can tell her not to bother comming out here.....Its a wet mess.....ug.... :x 

OK.....I'm done... for now! :wink: 


GOOD MORNIN' HORSE FORUM! 8)


----------



## buckaroo2010

Morning its 11: 30 here and I just woke up lol Im fixing to eat some breakfast then go down to the beach


----------



## farmpony84

I have to pee again.


----------



## PoptartShop

3328.  Good morningggg!
It's sunny today...hopefully not as hot as yesterday lol it was like 95! :shock:


----------



## appylover31803

oh boy is it hot and humid today!

96 feels like 100 *faints* :shock: 
This is ridiculous weather. I don't mind if it SLOWLY builds up to being hot, but it was like 70 one day and then 90+ the next.

On top of all of that, Gem gave me a lovely looking rope burn on my middle finger on my right hand (why is it always the hand you use for everything? why or why couldn't it be my left hand?!)

Turns out he's terrified of the water and almost ran a little girl over :shock: I turned on the water (it's behind the was stall so i let him stand as i turned the water on) and as soon as i turned it on, he backed up SO fast and there was this little girl like right behind him! I yelled something like "I would move" or "You should move now". She ran away. I felt bad. But my hand was killing me. Felt like someone chopped off my finger!
But Gem seemed to enjoy the cold water on him, so that was nice.

I did apologize to the group of mothers where the little girl ran. Thought it was the nice thing to do.

I hope everyone and all the horses are doing well in this heat.


----------



## buckaroo2010

aww appy im sorry to hear about your finger! i hope it gets better fast! and im also glad the little girl didnt get hurt  

im not sure what the temp is here but its HOT! :?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

We have been flirting with 90 all last week and now today its rainy and 75 :roll: I did get ahold of the farrier tho! 

Appy...the finger.....ouchie! 

Farmpony......seriously....I'd check into swapping the computer chair for a port-a-potty! :lol: It would save you loads of time! :wink:


----------



## buckaroo2010

I wish it was 75!!!


----------



## farmpony84

appylover31803 said:


> oh boy is it hot and humid today!
> 
> On top of all of that, Gem gave me a lovely looking rope burn on my middle finger on my right hand (why is it always the hand you use for everything? why or why couldn't it be my left hand?!)


Can I see please???? Hold it up now....


----------



## buckaroo2010

lol


----------



## appylover31803

i took 2 photos on my phone.. they're not the best looking but i'll show 'em....

















sorry if they're kinda graphic


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ooooowww, appy ! that looks bad ! 
i had a similar one a few days ago, from forgetting my gloves while riding a stubborn, nonresponsive horse :roll: it looked alot better though 
aaah, the weather here is nice, dont know the numbers but it was hot enough to walk around in a tanktop ! not too hot though, lucky me right ? 
It has been raining pretty heavily though... thank god that has stopped !(although riding in rain is veeery refreshing, had a great ride yesterday  )


----------



## farmpony84

OMIGOSH! That's not just a little booboo... OUCHIE!


----------



## appylover31803

higher up on my finger there's a blister, but it's not open or anything. But that finger is swollen a bit and very tender. 

just another battle scar hehe


----------



## PoptartShop

3239.
OUCH Appy, that's gotta hurt! :shock: It's soo hot here too...like 95! I hate it lol...I'm glad we have A/C, if not we'd be like sweating to death. :lol: & I'm glad Lexi has a fly sheet...& a hose, haha.


----------



## appylover31803

it's getting better... i think.

I'm so thankful for AC too! and everything cold..and water too!

Vega doesn't have her fly sheet anymore : it was rubbing her  and I took Gem's off because he was sweating with it on, but they sure do love the hose, err well Gem likes the the wash stall now :lol: 

Vega likes to drink from the hose. It's so cute!


----------



## PoptartShop

3241.  Aww! That's soo cute, ahha Lexi likes to do that too. 
I'm so glad Gem doesn't mind the wash stall now.


----------



## appylover31803

oh me too. Now it's just the water.

I'll definitely be wearing gloves next time.


----------



## PoptartShop

3244. 
Yeah...I wear gloves most of the time when I'm riding or grooming...haven't these last couple days because of the heat (it's scorching out there!) but let's hope *I* don't get a blister like that, LOL!


----------



## appylover31803

i normally wear gloves all the time too, but i figured i wouldn't need to, not to mention it was hott and gross out.

It's not a blister, just that the rope tore away all those layers of skin.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

ouch appy I bet thats reallly painful! Its hot here aswell! I had to lift 175 bales of hay!!


----------



## PoptartShop

3247. Oooh okay.
Ahh hay lifting...now THAT's a killer when it's hot!


----------



## buckaroo2010

175 bales??? Try lifting 1100 bales! when its 95 outside and no clouds! :twisted: :twisted: things I do for my horse


----------



## HorsesAreForever

lol wow well either way it was hard work!!! Things we do haha


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah lol no kidding lol i bout died :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3251. LOL I don't blame ya!


----------



## buckaroo2010

lol yeah me and my grandmother is playin cards


----------



## farmpony84

i'm tired today...


----------



## meggymoo

farmpony84 said:


> i'm tired today...


I know that feeling too. Is it the heat?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

:twisted: ARGHHHHHH...I'm gonna skin my kids! I just spent over an HOUR with some on line security helper guy to get my computer back to normal!! He deleted over 900 temporary folders for me! :shock: 

Last nite we let the kids use the computer while we ran to town to get a movie. We were only gone like 25 mins. They were supposed to be HELPING their little brother do his games and this morning when I tried to get on the internet...ugh...I had so many popups of .....ug.....games and nasties :twisted: 

I was ticked....now they are my "workers for the day" DIshes, vacuuming, chores galore!!!!!!!

They weren't even supposed to be on the net! Needless to say...that priveledge is REVOKED! LOL... at least for now! :lol:


----------



## meggymoo

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> :twisted: ARGHHHHHH...I'm gonna skin my kids! I just spent over an HOUR with some on line security helper guy to get my computer back to normal!! He deleted over 900 temporary folders for me! :shock:
> 
> Last nite we let the kids use the computer while we ran to town to get a movie. We were only gone like 25 mins. They were supposed to be HELPING their little brother do his games and this morning when I tried to get on the internet...ugh...I had so many popups of .....ug.....games and nasties :twisted:
> 
> I was ticked....now they are my "workers for the day" DIshes, vacuuming, chores galore!!!!!!!
> 
> They weren't even supposed to be on the net! Needless to say...that priveledge is REVOKED! LOL... at least for now! :lol:


I can totally relate to that. My son has just turned 16 and when he has been on the computer, all his mates pop up online chatting to me!!! Oh to be a teenager!! And all the net speak they use goes..............way over my head. Looks like gobbledy ****.
Then there is the pop ups, I dread to think some of the sites he's been to sometimes. :roll:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

LOL... My Girls are older than my boys. girls are 13 & 11 and the boys are 8 and 4. I don't think they were on any "porno" sites but they get to surfing and honestly I don't know where they were...I know that they wouldn't go to those sites on purpose. Its so easy to end up there though. I was helping my 11yo look up info on the white house and ended up on a bondage site :roll: 

Sometimes I really hate the "net" LOL.


----------



## PoptartShop

3258. 
Blah, it's like 97 here!! :shock: Soo hot. Haha Dumas! I know...the net can be a weird place.

Meggy, hahaa yeah on MSN I use a lot of that 'online slang' my mom's like what does that mean? LOL!


----------



## farmpony84

can i borrow your workers? i need vacuuming and laundry service...


----------



## PoptartShop

3260.

 Whew! Just cleaned my hamster's cage & all of my fish's bowls...exhausted! :lol: Another hot day- 97! :shock:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I´ve been cleaning sweat all day ! lol :lol: 
i started my new job at a tanning salon yesterday, and let me tell you, it´s hard work ! 
I think im developing a fear for foreigners, I can NEVER understand what they are saying on the phone and always rush with the phone to someone else  
allright weather here today, maybe a little under 10°c and little rain, more than yesterday though :?


----------



## PoptartShop

3262. 
Ugh I don't blame 'ya- LOL it's difficult understanding people who don't speak like we do! :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

yeah, and it doesn´t really help that i too have an accent, and speak well, kinda fancy english ( not here though, just the words that come out of my mouth) ! 
When i can´t pass the phone around, i always have trouble 
Every single one has had a hard time understanding quarter passed :roll: they do get it though when i say 15 over, wich i think is not correct to say... ah im confused !


----------



## PoptartShop

3264.


----------



## buckaroo2010

so me and my grandmother went shoping today and I think we bought half the mall LOL! :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

3266
Oh man Sis, cleaning sweat all day?  :shock: Thats nasty! Never thought about someone having to clean the tanning beds YUCK. If you have anything you need translated let us know. 
Random comment: The swelling in my foot has gone down, now I have a perfect hoof mark on the side of my foot. 
Its was a beautiful 70-80 degrees here today    :lol: Still very muddy though


----------



## Vidaloco

3267
Random tip: Never wear Crocs around horses.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

heehee, yeah, it´s not so nice :lol: 
and thanks for the gesture, and tip :lol: 
ouchies, someone stepped on your foot ? sounds bad if your foot swelled up :? i wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOl i use to wear croocs all the time :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

I love them for doing yard work but if its muddy it oozes in the little holes in the sides :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3271. :lol: Goooooood morning!
I'm gonna get ready to go to a funeral (my mom's mom's sister passed away), I barely knew her but yeah. UGH getting up at like 7 is NOT easy anymore since summer started ahaha!


----------



## farmpony84

that's very sad... hopefully it will be an upbeat one, Sad is never fun...


----------



## farmpony84

SO... I called today to see what it would cost to have cox cable run to the house so I can have internet... DO YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAID?????????????????????


$5000.00 THAT'S HIGHWAY ROBBERY!

dirt road robbery anyway... WHO HAS THAT $$$$$$$$$$?????


----------



## appylover31803

that's ridiculous!

Who has $5,000 just laying around?


----------



## PoptartShop

3275. Well, I'm back. WHEW long day...we went to the funeral home, aka the viewing...they had the body in a casket (sp?) & of course the body was all 'dolled'-up & such...I cried a little bit...just the sight of it, 'ya know?
Anyway, it was okay...seeing the family was nice I guess. On bad terms, though (it was a funeral!). Okay, then we went to the cemetary


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

OMGosh! 5G's!!!!!!!! Holy hot tamalies!!! :shock: 

That's dirt road robbery for sure!


----------



## PoptartShop

3277.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

hehe im dying my hair black. its darkish brown at the moment.


----------



## Vidaloco

3279
Oh no Ginger don't die your hair black! If you do it use one of those wash out kinds that only last a few shampoos. I get a wild hair and die mine but only use the temp ones. 
Farmpony 5k for cable?! :shock: We have a satilite dish for our TV and just got wireless broadband for the internet. The dish is much cheaper. 
Sorry about your great Aunt (?) POP


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i bought the stuff and wana c how itll turn out. if i dont like it ill just re dye it brown.


----------



## Vidaloco

Well ok :lol: Put some vasiline on your hairline and neck so it doesnt die your skin.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

my foreheads blue from the die! ****


----------



## Vidaloco

3283

Oh gosh sorry I told you too late  
I can't believe I have gotten hooked on a reality TV show :shock: Farmer Wants a Wife and it just started I'm going to have to log off 
Goodnight everyone


----------



## Gingerrrrr

ive never heard of it.


----------



## PoptartShop

3285.


----------



## farmpony84

wildblue sattelite said that i can get it for $289 set up fee and then either 89.99 per month or 69.95 or 54.95, he said a bunch of stuff about gigabites and delay time and downloads and uplaods and gosh knows what he's talking about but that seems like a much better deal then the $5K, but now I'm trying to looking into wireless internet becuase if i have to pay 89.99 per month i may as well get the best right?


----------



## farmpony84

Poptart - why do you have it number in the 3ks? when it shows replies for 2072 for me... how are you counting? I must know... TELL ME TELL ME TELL ME!


----------



## meggymoo

farmpony84 said:


> Poptart - why do you have it number in the 3ks? when it shows replies for 2072 for me... how are you counting? I must know... TELL ME TELL ME TELL ME!


We've continued it on from the one in the games forum. :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

oooooohhhhh....... i thought you had some secret society counting mumbo jumbo thing going on.....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I'm BACK!!!!!!!!  


I just had to shell out $100 for the Norton security guy to fix my computer! BUT... I've got a clean bill of health now and I don't have any more porn popping up on my computer!!!!

^$&^%&^%(&%*&%(*&&** Kids! LOL :lol: 

Did Ya' all miss me?


----------



## PoptartShop

3291.
Yep, we've continued from the 'Count to 1,000" thing.  LOL! That's why it seems wrong.
LOL Dumas!! Yesssss we missed ya, welcome backkk!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Heyy guys how are yall all doing today?

i'm good I just woke up lol I think we are going to go see NArnia tonight


----------



## farmpony84

oh gosh dumas! i hope my picture didnt pop up... teehee.... :twisted:


----------



## buckaroo2010

LO farmpony thats funny!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

LOL!!!! 


Hey... Does anyone know what I need to load to be able to view chat? The Norton guy cleaned up my computer so I don't want to undo all his fixing. I need reliable sources. I guess I had loaded someting I shouldn't have. So I need to be more careful.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I wanna chat.... Can anyone help? LOL


----------



## meggymoo

Chat as in our forum chat?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Yep Moo... That's the one I'm after!

I should have put this in the using HF section...I just need to load a flash player I guess. I'm not real savvy at computers, I'm still learning. Do you know of one I can load that won't give me any viruses? I just paid to have one removed today.

Thanks Moo!


----------



## farmpony84

my brother made the kitty wheelchair... i'm taking a pic of it as soon as i get home!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

3300. 
I'm good...ooh awesome Buck, hope it's good!  I think there are some horses in it, lol.


----------



## appylover31803

Ok, i looked on the chat and clicked somewhere and i something said about Adobe Flash player 9. Not sure if there are anymore numbers after it, but i would say just to get the most recent one.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

OK appy.. Thats what I was finding too .. I'll go load it!


----------



## appylover31803

ok cool!

Farmpony- i hope the wheelchair works out for the little kitty


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Whaaaaaaaaa HOooooooooo! I'm fixed! :lol: Happy Happy Joy Joy! I had to spend 2 hours withthe Norton people again but I think that everything is back on track! :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

ok OMg I saw the new Narnia movie and omg prince casapin is so HOT lol i was drooling though the whole movie! 8) :lol: :lol: 

I wonder if there will be another one?


----------



## PoptartShop

3306. 
LOL! I bet he is hott![/quote]


----------



## buckaroo2010

oh he was i was like dang!!!! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3308.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

oof, im in trouble... i´ve completely turned the day around !  
how could that happen in a week ? so it´s quarter to five, AM ! and im not asleep yet, not even tired ! :roll: 
but i am hungry * eats some lucky charms* num :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Ug... I don't like not getting sleepy at nite... lol... Usually its not a problem for me! :lol: 


What I like even less... Is my Air Conditioning going out!!! I called the repair place yesterday but they weren't able to make it out. They called at 4:00pm to see if it was ok if they didn't come. I am such a softie sometimes. I couldn't be mean to the A/C guy that had been working all day! I'm sure he wanted to get off at 5 and go see his family. It was SO hot last nite! I didn't sleep well at all!  On the bright side it is going to rain this morning so we have a bunch of cloud cover so the sun isn't heating up the house today. The repair man should be here before lunch!


----------



## PoptartShop

3311. 
LOL! I went to bed kinda early last night- woke up late...got like 11hrs. I'm prolly gonna be up alllll night, ahha jk!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Im sorry you guys aint got no sleep I just got up and im still kinda tired :?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Ahhhhh.... The Air Conditioning is fixed! Mucho better!


----------



## PoptartShop

3314. 
Yayy for the A/C!


----------



## americancowgurl31391

3315


----------



## PoptartShop

3316. 
*yawns* I'm bored...off to go to the barn! 
It's not TOO hot today thank God!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

i fell asleep around 7am ! woke up at 5pm... I won´t get no sleep tonight ! 

I wouldn´t be able to survive with out A/C when I go someplace hotter ! I´ve gone to Spain 4 times and once we didn´t have A/C in our apartment ! I felt like i was boiling all day long ! :lol: never again ...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Its awefully nice having it back on!!! Although now...lol...its making me sleepy! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3319. LOL! I know...I'd prolly melt without it, ahah.


----------



## Vidaloco

3320
Hey Sis I like your new discription of Iceland :lol: 
We went to the movies today, saw The Happening. It kinda sucked. It will go straight to dvd I'm sure.Don't you hate it when you pay all that money for a movie in the theater that in a month or so you can buy for $10 or less?


----------



## appylover31803

Tom wants to see that movie. He's into all those type of Zombie Movies..Men :roll: (though i did manage to get him to watch Rattouille with me the other nice  )

I'll tell him to wait for it to come out on DVD though.


----------



## Vidaloco

I love horror sci/fi flicks too but this one was a bit hokey. If he liked Signs that M. night whatever shamoo directed he would like this one. Its very similar.


----------



## appylover31803

o0o i loved signs!

I think we saw a movie from that guy.. or maybe it was the directed of Night of the living dead? It was Diary of the Dead. Worst horror movie we've seen.

Survivor Island (also known as Three), was just horrible. There was NO plot, it was extremely ridiculous, but we kept watching the like 2 hour movie to see how it ended. It was horrible, just plain horrible.

Don't get me wrong, i love a good horror movie, but Tom must watch every single one, if it's not on the TV, we run out to Wal-mart and get it. Though most have been good, just a few have been a waste.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Vidaloco said:


> 3320
> Hey Sis I like your new discription of Iceland :lol:
> We went to the movies today, saw The Happening. It kinda sucked. It will go straight to dvd I'm sure.Don't you hate it when you pay all that money for a movie in the theater that in a month or so you can buy for $10 or less?


haha, thanks ! i read it somewhere and found it so funny because it makes it sound like you have to watch your step so you don´t fall into a geyser :lol: 

I´ve made a promise to myself not to see the happening, a movie with such a lousy name probably isn´t woth the 1000-1100 kr. (12.5-14 $) it costs to go to the movies :roll:


----------



## PoptartShop

3325.
Aww Vida I wanted to see that! LOL glad I didn't see it then! :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

So im heading home tomorrow YEAHHHHH! LO
oh boy did I get burnt today or what i look like a lobster!
The only negative is there is 80% chance of rain tomorrow on our way home i just hope we have a safe ride


----------



## PoptartShop

3327.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Its almost 11 and im not even tired :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

I got my computer today! I'm using dial up and boy is it every slow! I'm going to have to pay for sattelite. I can't live like this!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah dial up is no fun i do agree


----------



## PoptartShop

3331. About 3AM...better get to bed! :lol: Goodnight, everyone!


----------



## Vidaloco

Hey farmpony I wondered where you had gone yesterday. I sent you a PM about wireless services, did you get it?


----------



## PoptartShop

3333. 
Tonight I'm going to my Uncle's birthday party- hopefully it'll be fun!


----------



## farmpony84

Ok...So, my nieces came over to my moms house to swim so I took Max over also.... I ran over all of there bikes. Oh yeah... I ran over the hot pink one, the light pink one and oh yes, the pretty princess tricycle... Oh, and one flowery helmet. Yip, ran over THREE bikes at ones! Am I a bad dude or what???? So....

Just shopped walmart online, going to pick up three new bikes tomorrow. I found a tiny bike to replace the tryke for $30 and a purple princess bike with a matching helmet for $70 and the exact same hot pink on for $50. now the question is, do I get that same pink bike or do i get a different one because the other two girls are getting brand new ones???

My husband wasnt even mad when I told him, he didnt even ask me how I did it... Just shook his head and asked if we were going bike shopping..... I think he loves me...... ****!!!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ah, farmpony, somehow luck doesn´t seem to be on your side :lol: 
if it were me when i was younger, i would have wanted the same brand, but i got really emotionally attached to all of my things ! good luck borrowing something from me :shock: 

Yay, i might get to go see my foal and mare next tuesday  its icelands independence day so my dad gets the day off, and we´re maybe gonna drive too see them ! Im looking so much forward to it ! i really miss them !


----------



## PoptartShop

3336. 

Ah, the party was fun!  I'm soo tired now, going to bed soon.


----------



## TaMMa89

3337. We'll reach million replys .


----------



## Gingerrrrr

ahhh Sundays a boring day.


----------



## PoptartShop

3339. I knowww!
Well Happy Father's day everyone!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Happy Fathers Day!
Give your dad a hug and kiss!!


----------



## PoptartShop

3341.


----------



## buckaroo2010

So what has everyone been up to today?


----------



## Vidaloco

3343
We went out to lunch with hubbys dad and mom. It was nice, he has been pretty ill but today was a good day for him. We had a nice visit and then stopped to see some horsey friends of ours to see their new baby foals. I tried calling my dad but no answer. I haven't spoken to him in like a year so I guess I should try harder   :roll:


----------



## PoptartShop

3344. 
Ah not much really. Went swimming! It's such nice weather lately...not super hot like it was lol.


----------



## farmpony84

ho-hum...


----------



## Vidaloco

3345
Anyone ever do pork chops in a pressure cooker? I had a pig butchered and had the chops cut too thick so they are always dry and tough however I do them. I have some in the cooker now, maybe it will make them more chewable....or turn them into pig hide. Hey maybe I can use them as footballs :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3346.


----------



## farmpony84

Vidaloco said:



> 3345
> Anyone ever do pork chops in a pressure cooker? I had a pig butchered and had the chops cut too thick so they are always dry and tough however I do them. I have some in the cooker now, maybe it will make them more chewable....or turn them into pig hide. Hey maybe I can use them as footballs :lol:


Put them on the BBQ grill and cook them long time!... use vinegary BBQ sauce... OOOOOHHHH YUUMMMMMYYYYYY....


----------



## PoptartShop

3347.  Just played some Wii...it's SO fun!


----------



## farmpony84

GO OUTSIDE YOU SCHMUCK! It's pretty, it's summer! GET OUT OF THE HOUSE! GOLLY GEE WHIZ!!! GO, now, get, wash a car or something... skitdattle!


----------



## PoptartShop

3349.  Me?! LOL! I was outside most of yesterday 'cause I was swimming!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Theres a freaking POLAR BEAR on iceland ! AGAIN ! 
and its really close to where my horses are ! !! :shock:  
AHHH ! and ofcourse now we must treat it like royalty after what happened last week ! how can 2 polar bears come here in such a short time ! it had been 20 polar bear free years before that !! :evil:


----------



## farmpony84

i don't understand how polar bears can be considered endangered... arent there TONS of them?


----------



## Vidaloco

3352
Pork chops came out pretty good. I just pulled the meat Like pulled pork) and made noodles so it was kinda like beef and noodles only with pork.
It rained ALL DAY here.


----------



## farmpony84

noodle pork? never had noodle pork... hmmm... noodle pork... i'm stuck on that.... pork and noodles... is that legal? how did that taste... she put pork in her noodles......... hmmm... might try that.... what did you use for sauce? pork gravy?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> noodle pork? never had noodle pork... hmmm... noodle pork... i'm stuck on that.... pork and noodles... is that legal? how did that taste... she put pork in her noodles......... hmmm... might try that.... what did you use for sauce? pork gravy?


****! :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

Ha :lol: Yes I made gravy from the chops 
Never had beef and noodles or chicken and noodles?


----------



## farmpony84

beef yes, chicken yes, pork no... never thought about it... sounds pretty yummy though... love pork.....


----------



## Vidaloco

My husband ate 2 bowls so must not have been too bad :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

MmMMmMmMmmm Pork and noodles... That sounds really good!


----------



## Vidaloco

I cheated and used store bought noodles  I usually make my own.


----------



## PoptartShop

3360.  Hahaa sounds yummy!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

My grandma gave me a killer noodle recipie...I still cheat and use store noodles sometimes. Maybe 15% of the time I cheat.


----------



## PoptartShop

3362.  Mmm all this talk about food is making me hungry! :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Morning everyone!  


I have to take my daughter to the orthodontist...ug...more money in her mouth today! lol Any ways... I'll chat with ya';all later!

Have a wonderful day! 8)


----------



## farmpony84

Don't you have a money tree in your backyard?


----------



## PoptartShop

3365.  Haha I just went to the orthodontist last week...good news!  I get my braces off next month, I'm SOO happy!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ugh, i envy you ! i just might get braces on my lower teeth next month ! even though he first said i def. wouldn´t have to ! :evil:


----------



## FGRanch

3367

Hello everyone! I have not posted on her in while so I just thought that I would pop by and say hello and see how everyone is doing.

I always ask weird questions too so here goes...

Who is the one horse that really touched your life? The horse that made you fall in love with horses?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Mine would be Nína and Dreitill ! they were both horses on a horse course if you can call it that :lol: you know where you go when you´re young and get a horse for a week and go on rides and learn tack and bodyparts and such ! all with trainers ofc. 
anywho, Nína was just such a sissy :lol: and everybody though she was ugly :lol: but she had such a great personality and we really clicked ! 
Dreitill on the other hand was so pretty, and defenetly no sissy ! he also had a great personality and was just go-y enough for me ! cantering him uphills was GREAT  ! i reeeeaallly miss that horse


----------



## PoptartShop

3369.  I have to think about that...I think it was my first horse, Cody.  He was such a good horse...we had a great bond!


----------



## appylover31803

His name was Brownie (the first :lol: ) He was a large bay with a huge blaze and light brown mane and tail. He was my favorite stuffed horsey  I used to pretend that he was wild and people would come and tame him, but he always got away. He'd go galloping up and down the hallway and he'd live on my bed.

Ever since I could remember i loved horses. My 1 year birthday cake had a horsey on it. Anything i had had something to do with horses. I guess i got it from my mom (she used to ride) and i believe she said when she was in labor or in the hospital waiting for me to come out, she was watching a horse movie.

So his name was Brownie. My mom still has him


----------



## PoptartShop

3371.  
Ooh yay; I just got my Horses Illustrated mag in the mail today!!  I've been waiting for another issue, lol! :lol: I love that magazine.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

His name was Kip, He was my aunt's horse. I loved him to bits. He is the fella responcible for my addiction. He was a big tall ( i was little so ) Quarter horse maybe 15 + hands. He was a grey. He also lived to a rip old age of 29. Sadly he died 2 years after my Aunt. I could do anything on that horse and he never ever ever ever did anything that would have hurt me. He knew better when I didin't. Man, I loved that horse!


----------



## FGRanch

Aww Dumas that was very touching! 

I think that was the first time I'v ever seen you write something serious!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Awww Tiff ... That gets me every time! I can't hardly think about Kip and Denise with out having that one,almost pathetic, tear roll down my cheek. :wink:


----------



## farmpony84

I'm using my home computer on my dial up network. I clicked on this string because I saw Dumas was the last post and you always crack me up... SO I WAITED TEN MINUTES FOR THIS THING TO LOAD and you bring a lump to my throat with that touching story. NOT NICE!

I still have my first horse, Pistol is 24, I don't know what I'll do when I lose him.... Don't know at all........


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Must be something in the air... :wink: Maybe its because Dumas is almost a complete look alike of Kip. Maybe its cause Dumas is doing so much better. I wouldn't wish colic on my worst enemy but Dumas has not been the same horse since it happened. He willingly comes to us and that "headshy horse" will actually give us his nose to rub...That crazy guy has gotten under my skin something fierce and the funny thing is I don't want him for my own... I want my hubby to be his owner... They are bonding like crazy glue. I guess I want my "own" horse... Not a replacement Kip. I came to that realization when Dumas got sick. Its funny how the world works...perhaps its God stepping in. I fought for Dumas when my hubby said no. Now I want Bill and Dumas to be forever buddies. I feel like my guy is still out there waiting on me. 


ok... I feel like I should light a firecracker or something... I'm getting too serious... :lol: Geesh...between this and the muppets post...Ya'all are gonna know ALL my secrets!


----------



## buckaroo2010

aww Dumas thats sad  im sorry
How has everyone been? The weather has been really nice here! I hope it stays this way for the show Saturday


----------



## WalkTrotCanterGallop

*one count*

hey if i can put anything I want here . . . . please go to the buy/sell/lease page and look at Sonny western pleasure or all around guy ten year old AQHA gelding


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

whoo, iceland celibrated 64 years of freedom from the danes today or yesterday (17th of june) I didn´t do anything special, my mom and me just drove a little around the south-west coast and then went home  there was awesome weather though ! just beneath 20°c and no wind


----------



## Vidaloco

3380
My Daisy dog had to spend the night at the vets  She got an injury near her eye on the top and bottom lid. Yesterday the whole side of her face was swollen and you couldn't see her eye. Tony ran her to the vet and he (the vet) was really worried about her so wanted to keep her there. Poor Miss Daisy


----------



## sempre_cantando

YAY 9 sleeps until exams are finished!!!!!!! = lots of riding!!!!!!!! yay!!! *whoot whoot*


----------



## farmpony84

i should have called in sick... i don't wanna be here... i wanna go home..... i wanna do nothing....

you know what would be fun? sitting in front of the tv wrapped in a quilt watching some really good chick flick... or ... maybe swimming, no riding... no walking 

OK FINE, anything but being here!!!! I WANNA GO HOME! Is it time yet???

OMIGOSH it's not even lunch time!


----------



## PoptartShop

3383. 
I'm going to the barn soon...it's SUCH a nice day outside!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Vida im sorry to hear about Dasiy eye I hope she gets better soon!

Pop is a nice day isnt it!  wonderful day to ride as soon as farrier gets done trimming feet today


----------



## farmpony84

omigosh today is never going to end...

I have my lesson tonight... There is a show this weekend that everyone is going to... hubby will be out of town but if I can find a sitter i'll probably go... be good for Ri-Ri......


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

ok i am just adding another post. cuz i am BORED out of my mind!!! la la la la la la. Wow it was really hot for a while here and now all of a sudden it is like 65 outside... ehhhhh (oh by the way i live in New York) Lalalala sooo how is everyone doing today?? I only have 5 more half days left of school!!  YAY! Ickkk i have an english final tomorrow :evil: :roll:  :? :x .... Well have a nice day


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

i know ... RANDOM^^^


----------



## Vidaloco

Called the vet this afternoon. He said the swelling is going down and he can see her eye. She can come home tomorrow


----------



## PoptartShop

3389.  Ahh just got back from the barn- when I arrived it was soo sunny & nice outside...as soon as I was un-tacking- what do 'ya know...it RAINS! Thunderstorm! Whew...least I had a good ride, LOL! :lol:
& good news, I took pictures of the new filly!! She's just adorable. I don't know her name (I need to ask the BO) but she is soo cute...& friendly too.  She loves getting petted!


















Isn't she adorable?!

This is the mommy, she's really cute. & BIG lol.


----------



## buckaroo2010

aww she is so cute!  glad you got a ride in before the storms hit it was pretty here today and breezy very nice took a quick bareback ride and he was being a butt so I saddled him up and working him he did better.

Vida thats great about Daisy i'm glad she is getting come home


----------



## PoptartShop

3391. Thanks! Ah yeah...then it stopped & was sunny again, LOL!  Vida that's awesome.


----------



## buckaroo2010

I knida wish it would rain here cause its so dry! :x


----------



## PoptartShop

3393. 
 Haha I hateeee the rain!


----------



## sempre_cantando

its so cold here!!! brrrrrrr *shiver*


----------



## PoptartShop

3395.


----------



## farmpony84

i wanna go home.. i wanna go home.... i wanna go home....


----------



## PoptartShop

3397.  My bestfriend is comin over soon, yay. I'm soo bored lol.


----------



## farmpony84

Ho-hum...


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

loose horse ... ahhhh! lol. jk


----------



## PoptartShop

3400. LOL! :lol:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

3401!!! lol
















my horsie! (cricket) ^ isn't she cute??


----------



## PoptartShop

3402.


----------



## TaMMa89

3403


----------



## PoptartShop

3404.


----------



## Vidaloco

3405
Daisy is back home and doing great  Still on antibiotics and eye drops for a few days.


----------



## Vidaloco

3406

Daisy smiling again


----------



## buckaroo2010

Vida im glad that Daisy is home and doing better


----------



## farmpony84

poor daisy... did you give her lots of treats?


----------



## Vidaloco

Shes getting her pill in some cheese, does that count? Plus she is getting to stay in the house so she is a happy dog.


----------



## farmpony84

on the couch?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ough, ths day hasn´t been the best for me ! 
i fell off ! i was trying to get a horse to canter from trot bareback, and was consentraiting a little bit to much on that, so when he cantered i lost my balance ! im okay, but i can thank the helmet that there isn´t blood coming from my skull right now, because there was a decent dent in it ! i hit the ground pretty hard, my hip is bleeding a little and i can barely use my hand ! it even hurts to type  
and then i dropped my phone and now its dead ! that phone has been dropped down stairways, thrown into walls ( i was MAD) and dropped into puddles and NOW it decides to die ! great :roll:

and now my neck is starting to hurt ! oh well, you have to take the bitter with the sweet  it was fun to go bareback


----------



## buckaroo2010

Ouch Sissimut-icehestar! I hope you get to feeling better


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

ah hi guys, just adding somthing random. It is a picture of the tree of life in Animal Kingdom in DisneyWorld in Orlando, Florida


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

My yorkshire terrier, chewing on her toy, her name is Dallas.








My other Yorkshire terrier, just standing around, her name is Dora.

Dora and dallas are sisters ! [/img]


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I saw a camel yesterday!!!!

I went with my hubby to deliver feed (bring your wife to work day lol) and smack in the middle of nowhere Arkansas...There was a one hump camel in the middle of a field with a bunch of cows! Talk about random! I tried to get a photo but we were going too fast and it came out all blurry. I wonder why this guy had a camel...it was very odd!


----------



## PoptartShop

3416.
 Cricket is adorable...& cute doggies!!


----------



## farmpony84

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> ough, ths day hasn´t been the best for me !
> i fell off ! i was trying to get a horse to canter from trot bareback, and was consentraiting a little bit to much on that, so when he cantered i lost my balance ! im okay, but i can thank the helmet that there isn´t blood coming from my skull right now, because there was a decent dent in it ! i hit the ground pretty hard, my hip is bleeding a little and i can barely use my hand ! it even hurts to type
> and then i dropped my phone and now its dead ! that phone has been dropped down stairways, thrown into walls ( i was MAD) and dropped into puddles and NOW it decides to die ! great :roll:
> 
> and now my neck is starting to hurt ! oh well, you have to take the bitter with the sweet  it was fun to go bareback


YOU KILLED YOUR CELLPHONE! Omigosh, that would be bad, oh so bad... really bad... oh no no no no. not the cell phone! Sorry about your hand... that sucks... I landed on my hand when I fell and thought it was broken but it wasnt, I was just a sissy....


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

shhh, i must hide now, the police must be after me, i mean im a cellphone murderer  *runs and hides in the bushes*


----------



## PoptartShop

3419.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> shhh, i must hide now, the police must be after me, i mean im a cellphone murderer  *runs and hides in the bushes*


Ahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## lapachu

Hi everyone  Are u all sleeping now?


----------



## PoptartShop

3422. LOL nooo it's only like 7PM here! :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

We're too scared to sleep.... Sissi is killing ccell phones!


----------



## lapachu

Whoaah sorry I'm bit lost with times... :---D


----------



## lapachu

Now I could go to sleep, good night everyone.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

you can sleep easy farmpony, im to beat up to swim to america... tonight :twisted:


----------



## PoptartShop

3427.  Now it's like 8:18 PM here..in Delaware, anyway! :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

3428

Could someone who really needs the rain come and take it from us please? I tried to mow the grass today and just made muddy tire tracks across the lawn. I gave up :x Guess I should be glad we aren't flooded.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

ugh :? . it is 10:56pm here on Friday. I am sooo sleepy *yawns* I am gunna go to bed in my nice cozy bed. Good Night Everyone! ! ! ! !


----------



## buckaroo2010

is 11 clock here in georgia just got home from the barn! ugh I need to go to bed now cuz of my show tomorrow but im not sleey I had a Vault


----------



## PoptartShop

3431.


----------



## buckaroo2010

And im still awake


----------



## Barbarosa

5:00 a.m.............COFFEE TIME! Oh yeah... java juice.. better get it brewing before maureen is up.......The guys at work complain my coffee is too strong, they call mine La Brea tar coffee..


----------



## PoptartShop

3434.


----------



## lapachu

Hello everybody.  Have anyone seen the movie "8 mile" ? What do u like it? I'm just thinking should I watch it...


----------



## PoptartShop

3436.
Gonna go play some Wii; just cleaned fishbowls & this morning I went riding.  I need to chillax!


----------



## lapachu

PoptartShop, have u own horse?  And what those numbers in the beginning of your messages means..?


----------



## PoptartShop

3348.
Yepp  
Oh, we're counting to a million, LOL!


----------



## TaMMa89

3439
Another user from Finland \o/. Can I ask you lapachu where here you live and do you chat on hevostalli.net?


----------



## buckaroo2010

Cancelle show


----------



## PoptartShop

3441. 

Aww Buck, that's not fun.  
Well yay, my bestfriend is coming over!  **** we've been hanging out like allll week, you'd think we'd get tired of each other already, haha. :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

my and my former best friend did EVERYTHING together for 2 weeks one summer ! we just slept at each others houses and well, were together 24/7 :lol: then we started to get a little annoyed at each other, but we were still best friends


----------



## lapachu

TaMMa89 said:


> 3439
> Another user from Finland \o/. Can I ask you lapachu where here you live and do you chat on hevostalli.net?


I live in Tampere and yes I do.  Mutta mulla ei oo sinne mitään vakituista nickiä, pääasiassa lueskelen niit viestejä. Pakko sanoo suomeks ku ei tää englannintaito riitä, näitä engl. kielisiä foorumeita kierränkin sen takia että kehittyis kielitaito. <:


----------



## TaMMa89

Ok. I live on another side of the country (In South Carelia, close to border of Russia).

I chat there too . Maybe you've even noticed me because my nick is same as here  And yes, this is a great way to brush up your language skills. I can say that my English have always been lousy but It has become slightly better after I procured some foreign webfriends and started here . I also know I make lots of mistakes but still seems that other users commonly understand what I mean. I use English also now so anybody else understand my messages too. Btw, if you need I have some links to free Finnish-English-Finnish web dictionaries ( http://www.kaannos.com , http://www.tracetech.net , http://www.sunda.fi/online_demo.html ). I have to admit I would be totally lost without them !


----------



## PoptartShop

3445.
 Hey guys! What's up?


----------



## lapachu

Thanks TaMMa89 for the links !  And yes, I've noticed you. In fact I found this forum because of you ( you had mentioned this site in hevostalli.net ^^).


----------



## TaMMa89

3447
Boooriiiing... I was ride today but now I haven't any interesting things to do. I'm also a quite tired, I slept 6hrs at the last night and 4 hrs at the night before it.

My cousin will have a confirmation in the next month. I remember my confirmation in 2004, I was pretty excited. But the confirmation camp was gorgeous and I could go again whenever if it was possible! I can remember how I stayed with my friend awake at nights and how we almost dozed off during lessons. How we eloped out of the camphouse some nights though it was forbidden. All those saunas, comical shows of camp leaders... Our camp was even on a visit a near prison. It was an arousing experience . Actually I took part a training of group leaders for confirmation school few times but I've never act as a group leader. I haven't either hung out with church guys anymore.


----------



## PoptartShop

3448.
Ah, my best friend slept over last night- we went to bed @ 5AM! LOL we were playing Wii, & DDR. :lol: It's addicting! We woke up at like 1...ahaha, 8hrs of sleep! I'm going to the barn soon, yay. It's really nice outside.


----------



## buckaroo2010

I know the feelin Pop I went to bed at 4 friday night well acually sat and I got up at 8 so I only had 4 hours idk how I made it threw the day but i did :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3450.
LOL wow!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

I know LOL!


----------



## farmpony84

...morning....


----------



## PoptartShop

3453. Hii!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Afternoon everyone!


----------



## farmpony84

i'm bored and nobody is posting......


----------



## PoptartShop

3456.  Ahh I'm bored too.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Helllooo Everyone is a beautiful day here sun us shining its about 87 degrees and no rain on a radar!! yay! lol I got to do some farm work today anf ride! got to practice practice practice


----------



## PoptartShop

3458.
Awesomee!  It's really nice here too. Perfect for riding!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah I know I cant wait to go lol!


----------



## PoptartShop

3460.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

we havnt reached a million yet eh? cmon guys post post POST!!


----------



## PoptartShop

3462.
 POSTTT


----------



## Gingerrrrr

poptart it looks likes it up to you and me right now! LETS GO!

3463


----------



## PoptartShop

3464.  LOL!


----------



## farmpony84

Ho-Hum... where is the love???


----------



## carriedenaee

Hey Guys!
Thought i would join in and help out!!!
how long has this thing been goin????


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

ARGH....This dang rain had GOT to stop!!!! We keep having "chances" of pop up thunderstorms...AND they keep popping up on top of us! :twisted: I want to work my horses!!!! Hopefully today will be different! The grass looks great and my garden is doing well but I need a horsey fix! 


SOoooooooo... How is your day going?


----------



## carriedenaee

Dumas that is terrible...I need to cut my pasture but it stays wet to...the good thing is it is keeping my water hole full!
bad thing is it is helping the goat weed :x 

i need a good fix to..plus i got 3 horses i just started and are or were ready for trail rides.
ill have to give them some more round pen lessons!


----------



## PoptartShop

3469.
Aww...you can borrow some of our weather, Dumas! It's nice & sunny here.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Sunny here again too!


----------



## PoptartShop

3471. Just got back from the barn...did some XC stuff, pretty fun!!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess*

my bird is flying around crazy...

**** ITS SO FUNNY


----------



## Gingerrrrr

aww lol post pics of ur birdie!!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

YAY . i graduated middle school! woot woot!  no more middle school for the rest of my life!!!!!!! And school is out for summer !


----------



## buckaroo2010

Well i'm highly aggravated beacuse I have not got to ride all week and I have a rodeo/show tomorrow and I have not practice barrels in like a month and I got a new bit to use and i ahvent even got to try it on Buck yet and im so mad! I hate farm work because thats wha got in the way tues and after that i got sick on the way home in the car and I never get sick! idk what was wrong I guess it was the heat but I felt horrible and I was planning on riding today but that didnt work out :evil: All I can think is I hope I can ride tomorrow and maybe beofre I leave Friday if not there is no point in me going


----------



## PoptartShop

3476.  
Aww Buck I'm sure you'll do fine, don't sweat it! Just relax & try your best.


----------



## sempre_cantando

24 hrs time.... yay I'll be finished exams and have 4 weeks holidayz                                                                                                                                       :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3478. Lots of smileys much? LOL! :lol: That's awesome.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

HOLIDAYS START IN 20 HOURS! Whoop Whoop!
  :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:   :lol: 8) :!:


----------



## sparky

Haha, I'm on holidays!  Finished school for the semester last Friday. Sleeping in is the greatest, how I've missed it lol.


----------



## meggymoo

Sparky!!!! Long time no see or hear!

Hope your ok. Good to see you. :wink:


----------



## sparky

I know, it's been too long! School, work and study has kept me right over my head, I've had no time for anything. How sad.  

*perks up* But i'm back for 1 month hehe.


----------



## meggymoo

:wink: Well its great to have you back. :wink:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

~2272~ come on only in the 2000??? lets get posting


----------



## farmpony84

I just spilled mountain dew down my shirt, in my bra, i'm sticky yucky gross....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

WIll you go stand in my pasture to attract the flies away from my horseys? :wink:


----------



## farmpony84

So... I have to put lime in black horses stall and then I have to fill in the grand canyon that is his pee spot but there is a spiderweb on my lime bag and like a gazillion little brown spiders crawling all over it... and the inside of the bag is really dark and I'm scared... so... I figure if I stand in your field and detract the flies from your horses, maybe you'll reach into that spider infested lime bag for me????


----------



## PoptartShop

3488. No, we're on 3488. LOL!  We're getting thereeeeeee.

Ew I hate spiders! LOL!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> I just spilled mountain dew down my shirt, in my bra, i'm sticky yucky gross....


LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey dont feel bad I just got back from a Mexican restraunt and I spilled sause all down my shirt :?  an nice one too


----------



## PoptartShop

3491.  LOL that's funnnyy!


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOl yeah my mom was like you need a bib?????? lol i was like ummm no!!!

ugh its thundering here


----------



## Gingerrrrr

yeahh its crummy here too. it was raining earilier, now its just cloudy :?


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah its just thunfering not raining yet maybe it will blow over I hope!


----------



## PoptartShop

3495.
Sunny here!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Lucky! Dont Brag!!! LOl jk jk


----------



## TaMMa89

I think I've caught a some kind of summer rhinitis. This is really weird . My nose is a little plugged but it doesn't run. I have also a little hack but there isn't notable slime in my lugns. Earlier in this week my voice was thicker than normally but it have normalized almost all now. I feel a little more tired than normally. I've checked my temperature very busily and it have been slightly higher than usually. It could perhaps explain my tiredness. But I'm not feeling sick otherwise (like I tend to do if catch a flu). Anyway, I have had time so I've rested almost all the week. 

Or then I'm hypochondriac and overreact. In the last autumn I caught a illness which began with symptoms like now. I didn't rest and it went worst. Finally after three week my ears were plugged and I almost lost my voice. My state turned better only after I got a course of antibiotics. I don't want suffer from anything like it in summer! But if I'm realistic I feel better now than at that time... Or do I feel? Maybe I amplify my state because of this.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ah, tamma hope it´s nothing ! or if that fails, hope you get well soon !  
I haven´t been on here for a few days, man do i have lots of catching up to do :lol: I´ve been kinda busy, either working from 11 am to 6 pm or from 6pm to 11pm ! and when i get home, i eat and then sleep xD i don´t have a life besides work :roll: but i really need a new saddle :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

3499
By the way, there's a good radio channel on the internet. If you're interested in the music of 60's and 70's, I mean .

http://www.oldies1033.com/


----------



## TurnNBurn17

can 1 person post more than 1 time???


----------



## PoptartShop

3501. 
No, that's cheating. :lol: Wait until someone else replies, then post.


----------



## TurnNBurn17

so i can post now because you just posted??? okay


----------



## PoptartShop

3503.  Yep, you got it!


----------



## Vidaloco

3504
3am the thunder woke me up 4:30am here I sit all alone  The weather man lied it wasnt suppose to storm so I left my poor babys out in the pasture for the first time all spring/summer and a window open on the barn  I knew I shouldn't have washed my truck yesterday. I hope I don't have wet chickens and wet hay. :evil:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

3505
YAY! School's finished for 2 weeks! Whoop Whoop! :lol:


----------



## meggymoo

Vidaloco said:


> 3504
> 3am the thunder woke me up 4:30am here I sit all alone  The weather man lied it wasnt suppose to storm so I left my poor babys out in the pasture for the first time all spring/summer and a window open on the barn  I knew I shouldn't have washed my truck yesterday. I hope I don't have wet chickens and wet hay. :evil:


3506 - Our weather man always gets it wrong too Vida. :evil: 

We had torrential rain here yesterday. My bottom paddock is like a swamp!  Not the normal weather for June!


----------



## Vidaloco

3507
I went back to bed :lol: its now 8am and its still raining :evil:


----------



## meggymoo

3508

I thought you were only a few hours behind us. Its 2pm here.

You did right going back to bed, theres nothing worse that being up as early as 3-4am, it would put my day all out.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

3509 , just got up, 9:00 am, schools out for summer! And its REALLY hot, humid and sunny here. Maybe i can go to the barn later =] and i will DEF. be swimming today!


----------



## TaMMa89

3509
It's 4pm here and the sun is shining . Ok, there's also some thunder in the air over here.


----------



## farmpony84

10:47 - sun is shining but I don't get to look at it or see it or smell it or feel it because there are no windows here... only cinderblock walls... oh the joy!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

the sun had been shining non stop for abput 2 weeks here ! and i work in a cellar! 
4:03 pm !


----------



## farmpony84

I'm cranky today. Cranky and mean... think I'll go to walmart... that usually makes me feel a little bit better.....grrr....


----------



## PoptartShop

3512.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> I'm cranky today. Cranky and mean... think I'll go to walmart... that usually makes me feel a little bit better.....grrr....



LOL


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> 10:47 - sun is shining but I don't get to look at it or see it or smell it or feel it because there are no windows here... only cinderblock walls... oh the joy!



farmpony, why does it sound like you live in a prison cell from the discription you just gave? lol :wink:


----------



## farmpony84

Gingerrrrr said:


> farmpony84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10:47 - sun is shining but I don't get to look at it or see it or smell it or feel it because there are no windows here... only cinderblock walls... oh the joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farmpony, why does it sound like you live in a prison cell from the discription you just gave? lol :wink:
Click to expand...

close enough... it's a law enforcement facility...


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

whoo, im so excited ! in a week i´ll be going to icelands biggest horse competition !  landsmót all the wayyyyyyy !!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Sooo its cloudy here and the sun was shinning so i hope it come back out!!!! lol

Lol Farmpony


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farmpony84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10:47 - sun is shining but I don't get to look at it or see it or smell it or feel it because there are no windows here... only cinderblock walls... oh the joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farmpony, why does it sound like you live in a prison cell from the discription you just gave? lol :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> close enough... it's a law enforcement facility...
Click to expand...

lol :wink: close enough


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> whoo, im so excited ! in a week i´ll be going to icelands biggest horse competition !  landsmót all the wayyyyyyy !!!


Wow. You're a lucky girl !


----------



## buckaroo2010

i'm sooooooooooooooo Tired!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

Sissy are you competing or watching? what is it? like a huge jumper show? like the world show? what is it?


----------



## PoptartShop

3522. 
Lucky you, Sis!! Better take some piccies lol. :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

What are everyones plans for today?


----------



## PoptartShop

3524. My friend's coming over (she lives like right near my house!) lol she's gonna sleepover...fun!  We can play DDR for hours, hahaha jk.
Great, it just started thundering...ughhh.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

have fun poptart ! 

farmpony- im just watching ! its just a huge gaited competition ! 
i will only bee there for the weekend, but it takes 7 days ! i will get all the finals though ! so looking forward to A-finals in A-category of erm, steeds ? :lol: the best five gaited horses in the country ! :wink: 
ahh, for someone who loves gaite dhorses this is veryyy exciting


----------



## PoptartShop

3526.


----------



## Megan

Hopefully there will be Hearts & Hooves pictures tomorrow :mrgreen:


----------



## PoptartShop

3528.  Yay!! Can't wait for piccies.


----------



## farmpony84

I love watching horse shows... I bet you'll have a blast. you'll have to do lots of shopping, prices are always great at horse shows! Hope your fave wins!


----------



## PoptartShop

3530.
& SIs that's awesome!!! Have fun.


----------



## Megan

Rawrrrr.


So, the visit tomorrow got cancelled.  I guess they have the flu or something.

BUT, on the positive side, I'm still going out to help with the horses, so expect pictures for sure now =)


----------



## buckaroo2010

So my horse show thing got cancelle one again because of the rain im getting so sick of this!!!! :evil:


----------



## TurnNBurn17

^^^^^^^^^ ugh i hate when that happens

of course it doesnt rain down here lol

i have a rodeo sunday! woo hoo


----------



## PoptartShop

3534. Aww Buck, that's not good.  Ugh, I hope you have a sunny day for showing soon!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOL me and you both! its starting to get stupid!! lol


----------



## PoptartShop

3536. LOL! :lol: Well, I gotta go to bed, goodnight you guys!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOl mee too good night!!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

3537
SUPERNATURAL!


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOl Rach


----------



## PoptartShop

3539.  Hii you guys!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

hi poptart ! 
i just found out that i ride in the first indoor arena in iceland :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

3541
Hello everybody.
I just made food which tastes bad. But I have to eat it because I made it.


----------



## PoptartShop

3542.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey guyzx whats up???


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

5:27 pm ,and i am veryy bored.... but i get to eat chinese food tonight!!!!!!!!! woohoo!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Congrats! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3546. Haha my bestfriend's here again, & she's sleeping over again! LOL we're addicted to Cooking Mama: Cook Off on the Wii. Anyone ever play it? :lol: It's really fun.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

haha , i have played it on nitendo ds. lol ! it is pretty fun . lol


----------



## meggymoo

PoptartShop said:


> 3546. Haha my bestfriend's here again, & she's sleeping over again! LOL we're addicted to Cooking Mama: Cook Off on the Wii. Anyone ever play it? :lol: It's really fun.


3548. My daughter has that game for her Nintendo DS. I love it. :lol:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

I can't wait till my best friend comes over this week. It will be so much fun. I hardly see her anymore...  
3549


----------



## sparky

Sleep in tomorrow  Oh how I love no school lol.


----------



## TaMMa89

3551
I'm sooo tired. I've slept about 3hrs at the last night. I had to wake up early in this morning because my riding lesson.

I don't understand which is wrong with a horse with which I rode. She aimed at a circle everytime when I asked some gallop. But she didn't it if I asked trot or walk. She try to do this with other riders too.

About trot, I induced her to show a laid-back, balanced trot. I'm proud of myself because I'm not very talented rider.


----------



## buckaroo2010

I havent slept good either I got about 6 hours of sleep when i usually get a full 12 hours during my summer vacation but im for sure sleeping in tomorrow  I had church today so I had to get up early but im sooo tired :roll:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

bored! ! !


----------



## buckaroo2010

Me too its fixing to rain here I think :roll:


----------



## PoptartShop

3555.  It's nice & sunny here. Don't forget hot, lol.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

can someone please go in chat ???


----------



## TaMMa89

3557
And I'm still suffering a summer rhinitis which I told before. I REALLY hope that I won't take a course of antibiotics like in the last autumn :/.


----------



## PoptartShop

3558. -yawns- soo bored!


----------



## buckaroo2010

I would go into the chat but i dont have time to. Im fixing to leave in few mins I got VBS at my church this week lol


----------



## PoptartShop

3560. :lol: I might go in later, I keep forgetting!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

haha, okay. i finally got to talk to a couple people but now, once again no one is in the chat. Anyone wanna join me ??????


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

guess what ! I´ve been cleaning my room today and i found 31800 isk ! :shock: thats almost 400 $, or almost 200 pounds oooor 250 euros


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

wow ! thats quite a bit of money!!!! hehe all i did today was take care of mi horsies and go swimming !


----------



## PoptartShop

3564.


----------



## Moxie

So yea.. I'm watchin the history channel, wishing for ice cream. lol


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

ehh had to get up at 7:30am this morning, its 7:54 right now. I gotta go eat some breakfast and then go take care of my horses!


----------



## farmpony84

...i'm awake


----------



## meggymoo

Moxie said:


> So yea.. I'm watchin the history channel, wishing for ice cream. lol


3568

Did you give in and have some? Ahhh, ice cream.... whats your favourite flavour?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

farmpony84 said:


> ...i'm awake



LOL....sounds like barely! :wink: 


I'm up and in pain...ugh!  We had our famous 2nd annual Blue Eye Firefall this weekend. We had a blast but the horseshoe tournament took a toll on me. It rained like 2 1/2 inches overnight and the horseshoe pits were a mess. The sand was like quicksand. I took off my sandals and was playing barefoot...hahaha can you say hillbilly? :wink: I ended playing with my husband as his partner bailed out on him at the last minute. I was really proud of myself I did pretty good.  Other than steppin' in a hole and twisting my knee funny. :roll: The "drinks" saturday during the tournament helped the pain  so I didn't notice it untill sunday morning, Today its a bit better but ya know... It still hurts a bit.


----------



## TaMMa89

3570.
I have a headache. I could swear there are thunder in the air over here.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

12:40 pm , really bored, I REALLY want to ride later tonight.


----------



## appylover31803

Hello All *waves*

I'm finally back on a normal sleep/awake schedule.

How is everyone?


----------



## farmpony84

I love horseshoes! I'm not very good at it, but its' fun...

I'm watching tennis while I'm workign and these chicks sound like they are doign dirty deeds! Every shot is like UGH... UGH... OH... UH... I mean, dirty I say!


----------



## buckaroo2010

i'm good I actually just got up lol its 1:10pm lol I slept in really late today! Felt good too


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Heyy everyone, 
Appy i am good! It is soooo nice to be out of school for summer =]


----------



## Gingerrrrr

gosh im bored.


----------



## TaMMa89

3577.
It's 10.35pm over here and I'm bored -.-


----------



## Gingerrrrr

it is................3:28 pm here and im extremly bored :lol:


----------



## kickshaw

well, I'm no longer bored!!! Leaving work and about to go play with the ponies


----------



## farmpony84

I WANNA LEAVE WORK!!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

lol do you need another lollypop to keep u quiet farmpony?!?!?! 


just kidding :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

****!!!! RFLOL!!!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

lol someone didnt take there A.D.H.D pill today :wink: :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco

3584
Rode this morning and Vida did much better than Fras. They had a horsey personallity reversal. Normally when Vida is behind Fras she is having hissy fits to get around her. Today she was happy to enjoy the ride and when Fras got behind her Fras was having hissy fits to be in the lead. I think it might have been the horse flys buzzing around :twisted:


----------



## TaMMa89

I want some work. I've stayed at home since my upper secondary school ended in the last February.

I'm vexed. I have to go to our summer cottage in the next weekend. My cousin have a confirmation party and I'll go there with my parents. They want to spend rest of the weekend at our cottage. I understand they love "go back to the nature" but I hate little cottages without water pipes and water closet especially if them are among a forest far away from everything. I'm not very urban person (actually I love genuine countryside with its fields and animals) but I need some people and services around me. There are almost nothing over our cottage. I really hope that I would have a car of my own or my family had an another car which I could borrow now.
A cold comfort is that I have to stay there only a weekend.

In some reason my computer also runs very slowly. I'm losing my temper with it.


----------



## PoptartShop

3586. Whew, got home from babysitting my neighbor's kid like 30mins ago. The mother got home early from work lol, I lucked out! :lol: Ah...fun day, it was pretty painless. The kid is soo good, so it's easier. She's 9.

However, waking up @ like 5:15AM (gotta be there around 6AM) is pretty annoying for me, haha. & going to bed early is a switch too. But time goes by pretty fast.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ah, july has finally arrived :lol: 
atleast for me :lol: 
i just sent my friend a happy birthday sms ! i hope shes not asleep yet ( doubt it too )


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

its 8:30pm here and YAY , I GET TO GO RIDING TOMORROW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOT WOOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    8) :lol:  :wink: :!:


----------



## PoptartShop

3589.  Awesome! Have fun!


----------



## RebelsRose

So, how is everyone? I didnt get to go see my horses today  , but tomorrow is an all horsey day, early exersice while it's a bit cool, and then a nice long inhand walk, bathes and then testing my luck with some sheath cleaning....yickes! There Is so much drama going on around my house and my fiancee's house that we don't want to be around so I'm prolly going to stay out in the pasture with the horses for a week, just to get my mind off things.....


----------



## buckaroo2010

I had VBS again at my church tonight and it was better than last night well it went by way faster and I was home beofre 9!  I really hope I can get a ride in weather permitting! :twisted: but who knows? lol it's still June here


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

haha , i will have fun !


----------



## buckaroo2010

I bet you will have tones of fun!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

haha thanks ! ! !


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOL your welcome!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

hehe  sooo ,,, i am bored ... and really tired


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah me too im in the chat! its pretty busy in here


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Good Morning! How's everyone this Fine day???

I'm Great other than the tons of chores I need to do today...lol


----------



## kickshaw

i'm tactfully avoiding working here at work, but i look very concentrated...i think it's working :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

I think I'm going to sell my old horse trailer today. I'm really kind of sad about it, It's sentimental! It's been sitting in the woods for years and it's teeny tiny and I'll never ever use it... but I'm still sad... Thinking about asking $500 for it... No clue what it's worth but I think that's what I'm giong to tell the people when they come....


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

well i am just sitting around , waiting for my grandma to come take me to the barn to ride Cricket. I don't know if i should ride English or Western , i think i am going to ride English because i have been riding western a lot .... soo hows everyones day going ??


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah im just sitting here too just got home a little while ago now im bored :lol: :lol:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

ahhh go in chat!


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOl ok I will in a few minutes


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

okay!


----------



## buckaroo2010




----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Lol! :lol: :!: :wink: :roll:


----------



## PoptartShop

3609.
Keep counting, guys.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Im not sure if I even know what number we are on LOL im still counting in the Games!  :lol:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

3611! lol


----------



## buckaroo2010

lol yeah


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

hahahaha GO IN CHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

OKKK finee!!!!!!!!!!1 ****! :lol:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

hehehehe :twisted:


----------



## buckaroo2010

lol my computer is being stupid and wont let me on  ill keep trying


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

awww,,, ok Keep Trying ! ! ! 8)


----------



## buckaroo2010

lol ok i made it


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

"i'm just sittin' 'round here, watching airplanessss... take off and fly"
"wild horses i wanna be like you , throwing caution to the wind, i'll run free too"
"cause we all just wanna be big rockstars" 
"I got a pocket, got a pocket full of sunshine , i gotta love and i know it's all mine"
"keep bleeding, keep keep bleeding love"
"chug a lug a lugin 5 miles an hour, on my international harvester" 
"do do you have a first aid kit handy, do-do you know how to patch up a wound" 

name all of the songs !! (hint in _almost_ everyone , it names the name of the song!!!)


----------



## PoptartShop

3620.  The mother came home wayy earlier than expected LOL soo I'm home now!  All I have is tomorrow 6-6 then I'm doneeee lol.


----------



## Moxie

meggymoo said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So yea.. I'm watchin the history channel, wishing for ice cream. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 3568
> 
> Did you give in and have some? Ahhh, ice cream.... whats your favourite flavour?
Click to expand...

Nope, I've been staying away from everything that I love, which includes chocolate, I feel that if I 'detoxify' myself, I wont crave it as much lol. Much like everything else, my favorate flavor is CHOCOLATE! and of course, thats what we have in the house lol.


No another note.. I had class last night and I COMPLETELY hate it!!! It's been such a long time since I've taken classes on campus, and my teacher last night reminded me why I started taking them online. GRRRRRRRRR LITIGATION!!

Oh and my riding instructor popped her head into my class last nite and advised my teacher 'about' me. So great, I'll spend the next semester being harassed. lol


----------



## farmpony84

This one time... at Band Camp.....


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

now with a new icelander 0.001% of the icelandic nation in registered on this forum ! :lol: 
why yes, i am bored :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOL Farmpony!!! you always make me laugh cuz your so random sometimes!!  but that movie is pretty good!


----------



## PoptartShop

3625.  Ah, 1 more day of babysitting then FINALLY I can sleep in & relax, LOL!


----------



## buckaroo2010

yayyy I bet you are happy!!


----------



## farmpony84

Ok... So... I'm leaving early to load the horses up and head to the show grounds... Husband took the day off to hook up the trailer, gas up the generater, and clean out the coolers... By the time I get home I should just have to change clothes and grab my stetson...

We have to pick up 4 horses on the way and then I still have to bathe and band, plus I got elected to braid like 4 or 5 manes... And I'm the western rider!!! 

I'm so nervous my stomache feels hollow. We didnt' make the lope, we are SO CLOSE, you just don't know how close we are! But... It's a no go, so I'll do 2 open classes, walk jog and western pleasure go as you please... they are Friday and Sunday, Saturday I'll just come and help... I maybe might ride in an open class engish but I doubt it...IF the other 2 year olds have icky lopes on Friday then Sunday I'll do it but... I doubt it.

I'm thinking about doing a halter class just for kicks but we'll see... I'm so nervous!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!  *smack *smack* Snap outta it you're gonna do great! i just wish I could come out and cheer you on! <& smack ya around a bit :wink: > Sounds like you're gonna be too busy to worry so just have FUN! Let us know how it goes!!!  



I may not be on much for the next week. My hubby has vacation all next week. so I'll miss ya all!!!! Have a safe and happy 4th!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Good Luck Farmpony! i wish you the best of luck!  

So what are everyones plans for the 4th? mine im going to a friends house and staying the night with her and we are cooking out and swimming!! yay lol


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I'm not sure what we will be doing on the actual 4th...its supposed to rain  But we are going on a float trip next week and we will be doing plenty of hanging out at the creek and swimming and general goofing off the next week! 8)


----------



## buckaroo2010

Awww I hope it doesnt Rain  thats would stink

but i hope you have a great time at the creek swimming in the sunshiine!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

lol... It almost always rains on the 4th here...but that's ok. We have figured out how to stretch it in to a 3 week holiday! :wink: First we start on the weekend before the fourth...play the weekend of the fourth and get fireworks shows the weekend after! HEHE..make lemonaid out of lemons right! :wink:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Well atleast you know a way to work around the weather! :lol:  I wish I could say the same


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

haha, first i was like "why the forth ? why does she remember that it always rains on the forth ?"
then the non-blonde in my took over :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Lol im sooooooooooo boredd


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

me = EXTREMLY BORED! :x


----------



## TaMMa89

3636.

Good evening. It's 11.59pm here .


----------



## Moxie

House work
Home work
Pack for camping
Clean out the car
Run the dogs
Pull weeds
Bake cookies
GET A MIGRAINE!



LOL And yet, I am messin' around on here.... :wink:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I really should be packing, leaving tomorrow for landsmót !  
15000 people are expected to be there, its gonna rock my socks off, :lol: 
and i´m really looking forward to the 100 metre flying pace, if the world record is beaten (the guy who owns that record will be competing) he gets a new car ! so thats gonna be really exciting


----------



## PoptartShop

3639.  Whew, no more babysitting!! LOL I'm soo happy, I can sleep late tomorrow & go to bed late tonight.  Yay. & plus I have more time for the HF!


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm hungry but I can't go and take food because my parents are sleeping and our kitchen is combinated with a bedroom and a living room.

I think I'd better to go bed too - It's 3.00am here and I'm surffed the web whole night. 

Good night now .


----------



## buckaroo2010

I just got home from working and im so tired


----------



## PoptartShop

3642.  I'm going to bed...but I'm so glad I can stay up late tonight, LOL!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

ahhh just got up! its a beautiful day here in upstate New York! ! ! Well today is going to be nice, fireworks, hamburgers, swimming! 

Happy Fourth of July !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meggymoo

Well its 2.15pm here in the UK, red hot sunshine, feels too hot to ride, typical. :roll: So I'll have to wait till this evening when its a bit cooler.

To all those members in the USA.... Happy 4th July!


----------



## PoptartShop

3645. Happy 4th of July!!!  I'm not doing much today- my bestfriend's going to come over & sleepover lol fun, & maybe a family barbeque, nothing special.
Also, way in the distance from my room's window, I can see fireworks. Every year!  It's awesome, no need to leave the house, I can see them right from my window.


----------



## Vidaloco

3646
Tonys working all weekend. Days shift so I'm by my lonesome all day  I miss him. Too hot to ride when he gets home too. So far today I have cleaned floors again fixed a tire on a wagon fed cats chickens and let the horses out. Oh yea and sat on my butt in front of the computer :lol: Its only 9 am now what? Guess more housework BLAH


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

You've been a busy bee this AM. So far I have just slept in and sat on my butt in front of the comp.  

Its pouring down rain here and I haven't done my outside stuff yet.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

3647 
getting ready to go to a friends pool party =] then my dad is picking me up and then i am getting cricket ready for a show tomorrow =]]]]]]]]]]YAY! lol i love horse shows . I can't wait! well i will talk to everyone later, today and tomorrow are going to be busy days !


----------



## PoptartShop

3648.  Ugh, I didn't see fireworks in the distance like I did last year!  Oh well, lol. :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

3649


Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> You've been a busy bee this AM. So far I have just slept in and sat on my butt in front of the comp.
> 
> Its pouring down rain here and I haven't done my outside stuff yet.


Its hot and sunny here. I just came in from spending a couple hours trying to get my sprayer working. Kill those bag worms KILL KILL
Never could get the darn thing running. Too hot now guess I'll sit for the rest of the day


----------



## PoptartShop

3650.
Rain is no fun, it's pretty sunny & warm here as well.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Happy late Forth of July everyone! I went to a friends house yesterday and I jusst got home and im so tired! We went tubeing today and it was so much fun until I went down like a 5 foot drop and bout flipped my tube I wa scareed lol but I didnt fall off! yay! lol


----------



## PoptartShop

3652.  They didn't have any fireworks last night, but guess what?! They are right now!!  In the distance...it's soo awesome, I can see it fully right from my window! Soo cool.


----------



## TaMMa89

3653
Here again.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

whoo, im home ! with the worst sunburn ever :roll: 
yeah, this is pretty much how i look right now :lol: the sunburn is worse on one side because that´s where the sun was :roll: 








I know, i suck at ms paint :lol:


----------



## Moxie

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> whoo, im home ! with the worst sunburn ever :roll:
> yeah, this is pretty much how i look right now :lol: the sunburn is worse on one side because that´s where the sun was :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, i suck at ms paint :lol:




Bwhahahaahaha!!!!! OMG! You and me both sister! I have an uneven sun burn on my legs, only PART of my arms are burnt, my chest is burnt, and apparently only my cheeks and nose are burnt on my face.. lol.... SOO love the pic too!


----------



## PoptartShop

3656.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Helloo! everybody how was yalls day????

Mine good boring sleepy lol I almost fell asleep before I went to the barn!
Hope everyones was great!


----------



## farmpony84

Moxie said:


> House work
> Home work
> Pack for camping
> Clean out the car
> Run the dogs
> Pull weeds
> Bake cookies
> GET A MIGRAINE!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL And yet, I am messin' around on here.... :wink:


...Again with the over achieving!!!!!!! Hey, when you are done, will you come by my house, vacuum my carpets, groom the collie, bush hog my field, and run fence line? Oh... and if you have time, will you get Sally out of my rafters? My barn cat got herself up there but now she can't get herself down!!! 

Hey Buckaroo, is that you in your avatar????


----------



## buckaroo2010

No , I wish that was me lol but my computer wont let me upload pic's of my horse for some reasonn...idk why its kinda aggravating! :evil: lol so I had to settle with this one off google


----------



## farmpony84

That is a cool pic though... I tried to run barrels once... My horse reared at every turn... so I tried pole bending... he knocked them down... I tried to keyhole too... he didn't have any brakes... It was all in fun though...


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah I have no clue what key hole is lol? is it like arena race?? :?


----------



## farmpony84

you race to the end of the arena where there is a "key hole" made out of ground poles. You race in, slam on the brakes, do a 360 and race out... Mine was very very very not pretty.......


----------



## buckaroo2010

Oh gosh that sounds like it is hard to do I dont think could do that LOL!!! he does fairly good at barrels and I only done pole with him once that that was such a ride lol


----------



## RusticWildFire

My horse loves keyhole and the plug race. He's awesome at them both! haha..when I first got him I was ~13 or so (had just started riding) and at our 4-H barn we had a game day. Well, I hadn't ridden him hardly at all before that other than just wandering around an arena, so we didn't practice games or anything and when it came to the plug race (I had never done it before) he knew exactly what to do and I darn near flew off of him. I didn't know he was such a gamer because otherwise he's just really laid back and is pretty slow..so needless to say thats what I expected!
The person that had him before me was a 4-Her too so he pretty much just did everything with him. haha anyway, everyone said I was just hanging on for the ride! It was reallllly fun though. I love gaming now.


----------



## buckaroo2010

I do too I love the rush and speed of it its all exciting!! lol


----------



## PoptartShop

3666.

Aw that's so cool! Haha, Lexi is more of a barrel-horse...ugh, she's not doing so well with jumping. LOL! :lol: So, I might be selling her...(not only 'cause of that) but DO NOT worry- a girl who I know very well @ my barn is interested in her.  So she'd still be at my barn. Which is awesome.
Lately, I just feel like I need a more experienced horse that fits my discipline (English/hunters). I mean I love Lexi of courseeee but you know, you gotta get better with your riding...& she's kinda more of a Western horse. lol.  I already have been riding some other horses @ my barn who are good jumpers & are what I need, like more advanced. I'll make the right choice lol.


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> House work
> Home work
> Pack for camping
> Clean out the car
> Run the dogs
> Pull weeds
> Bake cookies
> GET A MIGRAINE!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL And yet, I am messin' around on here.... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Again with the over achieving!!!!!!! Hey, when you are done, will you come by my house, vacuum my carpets, groom the collie, bush hog my field, and run fence line? Oh... and if you have time, will you get Sally out of my rafters? My barn cat got herself up there but now she can't get herself down!!!
> 
> Hey Buckaroo, is that you in your avatar????
Click to expand...


YAY YOU'RE BACK!!! How was your show? lol

1- I cant vacuum with anything other than my dyson.
2- Grooming labs are a nightmare, I couldn't imagine a collie lol
3- Whats a bush-hog? lol
4- Not sure about running the fence line, only if you teach me.
5- I'm SUPER afraid of heights! lol


----------



## farmpony84

Hubby climbed up in the rafters and saved SallyCat... I figure eventually Scout will quit shedding...husband fixed the fence and is it really that important to have a well-vacuumed house???

Show was fun, placed 7th out of 20 in my open walk/jog and then placed 1st out of 7 in the open pleasure go as you please on Friday and then on Sunday I did not plaec in the first class, 15 riders but the second class I placed 7th under one judge and 8th under the other (same 15 riders). It was fun. I braided 4 manes... I think I should charge for that. I could barely move my fingers after that... huge storm hit during the show, I was scared during the lightening, cowering in a stall with 2 horses! Then I had a flat tire on Sunday before I could go home...

But now I'm back!!!!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

bored =/ but i get my professional pictures from yesterdays horse show tonight ! YAY!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Good Afternoon! How is everyone?????


----------



## PoptartShop

3671.
I am great!  A bit tired though lol.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

good! i am tired too, lol


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOl i got up about a hour ago


----------



## farmpony84

why are bullies such crybabies??? I mean.. if you are going to be a bully, don't you think you should be tough???? WAH...


----------



## PoptartShop

3675. Haha, well said FP!!  I agree.


----------



## farmpony84

My 2 year old got a first place this weekend and nobody said good job farmpony or yeah riley... I'm very sad now...

I hate you all....


Ok. maybe hate is harsh but... WAIL!!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

3677. I didn't know that, congrats!!  Good job.


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> why are bullies such crybabies??? I mean.. if you are going to be a bully, don't you think you should be tough???? WAH...



Who are you bullying? btw, YAY RILEY!


----------



## PoptartShop

3679.


----------



## Moxie

3680


----------



## TaMMa89

3681
Wow... Time have really run 

I just realized that the boys which were born in the same year as I will go to the army in this year. Actually the first army group started today (for now I'm happy that I'm a woman so I the universal conscription doesn't appertain to me). But I still feel we all were kids which embarked their comprehensive school. Where all those years vanished?

Does anyone else feel like I?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Hey , now... I hadn't read this yet.... GOOD JOB FP AND RILEY!  


I wore sunscreen...and I'm not burnt!  

I have to say that the paint picture totally cracked me up tho!


----------



## PoptartShop

3683.


----------



## farmpony84

Yeah! Dumas is back!!! I feel much better now... Ri got yeahs... My trainer said... "you were a little speedy"... *sniff* She's kinda mean like that though... 

I'm sitting here watching bones and listening to "the boys" fight over the video game they are playing... OK, Max is 4, Ellis is 35... ****! You should hear them trash talking!!! LOL....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I'm just on while my hubby is out playing... its still gonna be spastic as to how often I'm on this week.

Bill and the boys trash talk ALL the time the boys are 4, 8, & 36! Currently TMNT is the big game! (teenage mutant ninja turtles)


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

bored, gotta get up a 8 am to go ride tomorrow ... =]


----------



## PoptartShop

3687.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeahhh im bored to and I have to get up at 9 cauuse im going to eat with my mom and some of ehr friends and then I have to go get my last gardisil shot yaya!!!!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

haha ... yay for your last gardisaul shot! ! ! ! lol.


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOl yeah thanks


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

TaMMa89 said:


> 3681
> Wow... Time have really run
> 
> I just realized that the boys which were born in the same year as I will go to the army in this year. Actually the first army group started today (for now I'm happy that I'm a woman so I the universal conscription doesn't appertain to me). But I still feel we all were kids which embarked their comprehensive school. Where all those years vanished?
> 
> Does anyone else feel like I?


army ? :shock: scary scary scary scary ! SCARY :!: ( im from the nation with the army phobia ! no darn armys here :!: )
but OH how i understand you ! i really miss my old best friend, we kinda outgrew each other last summer


----------



## Moxie

I wont be riding til next week.... In fact, I wont hardly be going anywhere this week, as I burnt the 'girls' so bad, that it hurts to wear a bra, even clothing is irritating. lol.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

OH NO... Fried ta-tas are the worst!


----------



## PoptartShop

3694.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

oh, my sister is such a klutz ! 
we were watching simpsons in my room and she had some pepsi in a glass on my nightstand ! she spills it, ok, accidents happen, then she throws my glass onto the floor, oh well, atleast it was empty ! then she accidentally turns on my lamp while trying to clean up the soda and then bam ! she spills her pepsi again ! she then stands up and manages to break my glass wich was on the floor ! she runs out of the room to get something to sweep it up with, and i start to smell something ! i look at my lamp and see that a small horse teddy has fallen in it ! it´s butt had started to melt :x 
such great 20 min. :roll:


----------



## brightside

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> oh, my sister is such a klutz !
> we were watching simpsons in my room and she had some pepsi in a glass on my nightstand ! she spills it, ok, accidents happen, then she throws my glass onto the floor, oh well, atleast it was empty ! then she accidentally turns on my lamp while trying to clean up the soda and then bam ! she spills her pepsi again ! she then stands up and manages to break my glass wich was on the floor ! she runs out of the room to get something to sweep it up with, and i start to smell something ! i look at my lamp and see that a small horse teddy has fallen in it ! it´s butt had started to melt :x
> such great 20 min. :roll:


wow thats no fun!


----------



## brightside

sorry for the double post, but out of curiousity how many languages do you speak, Sissimut-icehestar?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

well, almost three
i speak icelandic fluently, english pretty fluently and my danish alright i guess ! i´ve just never been interested in it :?
oh, and i will be staring german this fall ! now thats something im interested in


----------



## farmpony84

*GOOD MORNING!*


----------



## lacyloo

My horse stepped on the side of my foot. I had some ragety boots on with the the thin leather .... it hurts and left a wonderful bruse..


----------



## Curious George

haha this is on my other forum!
The one Grumman got banned from heh 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

G  :lol: D M  RNING!!!


----------



## Moxie

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MORNING!!! :wink:


----------



## farmpony84

*belch*


----------



## PoptartShop

3705.
Good morninggggg! Lol well afternoon now.


----------



## Moxie

:x ALLERGIES!!!! :evil:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

uh, i think im going into depression, i was looking at pics from when stína was here in reykjavík ! 
i hadn´t realised i missed her so much


----------



## PoptartShop

3708. Aww Sis it'll be okay. -hugs-


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

ahh good afternoon to ya'lls! I just got done making a poster that i have to hang on the stall Cricket will be in at our local fair ! and i rode earlier today but it was like 95 degrees out and it is hazy, hot and humid ... blahhhh and cricket was soo hot that she stood on the mat ,where we hose off the horses, and i threw the lead rope over her neck and she just stood there and didn't move while i hosed her off and normally she will not stand still (well she is getting better). She must have been really hot , i know i was so hot that i wanted Cricket to hose me off! lol Well hope u all have a good day  , right now it is getting very cloudy , its thundering , and the wind is whipping! so i am asuming it is going to start pouring soon. blah :roll:


----------



## hotreddun

I just noticed that if you click on the scroll bar you can make the smileys pause in motion...the rolling eyes one you can make look cross eyed. :roll:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i cant do it!!


----------



## PoptartShop

3712.


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> TaMMa89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3681
> Wow... Time have really run
> 
> I just realized that the boys which were born in the same year as I will go to the army in this year. Actually the first army group started today (for now I'm happy that I'm a woman so I the universal conscription doesn't appertain to me). But I still feel we all were kids which embarked their comprehensive school. Where all those years vanished?
> 
> Does anyone else feel like I?
> 
> 
> 
> army ? :shock: scary scary scary scary ! SCARY :!: ( im from the nation with the army phobia ! no darn armys here :!: )
> but OH how i understand you ! i really miss my old best friend, we kinda outgrew each other last summer
Click to expand...

We have a conscription over here. The boys have to a) go an army which takes an year or half (after this they move to the reserve and send back to their homes) b) undergo a non-military service or c) spend some years in a jail. Most of boys choose the army because they think a true man have to go to the army or something... I don't know. Women can go to the army as volunteers but the conscription doesn't apply to they. I won't go and I know it. Even if it could be an educating experiece but my personality is too lame.

I've heard you haven't an army in Iceland?

Actually those boys aren't especial frieds to me but I shocked because I realized how years have vanished. I've ever think that army guys are soooo old but now I'm a coeval with those guys.


----------



## buckaroo2010

ughhh im soooooo stressed out of my mind!!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: :x :x


----------



## TaMMa89

buckaroo2010 said:


> ughhh im soooooo stressed out of my mind!!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: :x :x


Ohh... Bad luck . Why are you stressed?


----------



## buckaroo2010

Cause I go to the barn today my two horses are out of there pasture i guess the people that keep there horses there didnt shut the gate or they got out while they got there hotrses out and they couldnt get htem back in so when i get there I cant find any of my halters to get them and it takes me like 20 mins to acually find my stuff1!! ugh lol i was sooo aggravated!! :evil: but I got my two back in there gave all the horses hay anf they are all happy now


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

poor mariah


----------



## TaMMa89

Ouch... That's annoying .


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

i am b-o-r-e-d... i should prolly go do some summer hw... yuck :roll:


----------



## buckaroo2010

I know it really is but oh well lol

Yeah im bored too


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

TaMMa89 said:


> Sissimut-icehestar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaMMa89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3681
> Wow... Time have really run
> 
> I just realized that the boys which were born in the same year as I will go to the army in this year. Actually the first army group started today (for now I'm happy that I'm a woman so I the universal conscription doesn't appertain to me). But I still feel we all were kids which embarked their comprehensive school. Where all those years vanished?
> 
> Does anyone else feel like I?
> 
> 
> 
> army ? :shock: scary scary scary scary ! SCARY :!: ( im from the nation with the army phobia ! no darn armys here :!: )
> but OH how i understand you ! i really miss my old best friend, we kinda outgrew each other last summer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a conscription over here. The boys have to a) go an army which takes an year or half (after this they move to the reserve and send back to their homes) b) undergo a non-military service or c) spend some years in a jail. Most of boys choose the army because they think a true man have to go to the army or something... I don't know. Women can go to the army as volunteers but the conscription doesn't apply to they. I won't go and I know it. Even if it could be an educating experiece but my personality is too lame.
> 
> I've heard you haven't an army in Iceland?
> 
> Actually those boys aren't especial frieds to me but I shocked because I realized how years have vanished. I've ever think that army guys are soooo old but now I'm a coeval with those guys.
Click to expand...

 the thought of an army scares the crap out of me ! if i would see an army man/woman i would probably hide under the next table ! :shock: 
but yeah, there are no armys here ! i think theres a coast guard, but yeah, thats pretty much it ! an army would be a waste ! if someone wanted to then it would take one bomb to wipe us out (well, most of us) :lol: and no one would be able to to anything about it :lol:
but time travels both much to fast and much to slow ! i cant wait until december when my horse comes in, but still, the thought of starting upper secondary in ca. a month and 10 days is so weird ! i don´t really belive it or so to say ! i feel like im just gonna march through the doors of my old school sometime in august ! :?


----------



## buckaroo2010

goodnight everyone!
Sweet dreams


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Good Night :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop

3724. Keep counting. 
I'm not going to sleep yet, it's only like 11:05!! LOL


----------



## RusticWildFire

it's 2 am here and I'm awake. I have to work night shift at my job tonight. Yuck  I hate night shift. I like to sleep at night!!!


----------



## farmpony84

I have a helper today...He's causing problems... we've been here an hour and a half and he's already bored out of his mind! I think we'll take a long luncyh and a tour of the academy.........


----------



## kickshaw

farmpony84 said:


> I have a helper today...He's causing problems... we've been here an hour and a half and he's already bored out of his mind! I think we'll take a long luncyh and a tour of the academy.........


...and a nap :lol:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

hey everyone. Well my dad is kind of looking for another horse, just to ride sometimes and maybe just do some walk/trot adult classes at some little shows. He really likes this one, and it would be a rescue .... what do guys think ? http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11347280


----------



## TaMMa89

3728



Sissimut-icehestar said:


> the thought of starting upper secondary in ca. a month and 10 days is so weird ! i don´t really belive it or so to say ! i feel like im just gonna march through the doors of my old school sometime in august ! :?


Haha  I hope you'll have a fun time during your upper secondary . I have lot of sweet memories about my... Btw, how old are you?


----------



## PoptartShop

3729.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

hey everyone. Well my dad is kind of looking for another horse, just to ride sometimes and maybe just do some walk/trot adult classes at some little shows. He really likes this one, and it would be a rescue .... what do guys think ? http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11347280


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i think its a cute horse.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Good Morning everyone!!
How are yall??

hey Tayler I like the horse


----------



## TaMMa89

3732. Good morning. Or actually it's an evening over here.

Wow. I've posted almost 200 posts. If someone had said that I'll end up to English forum some years ago I would have thought that s/he's a kook or something and laughed my head off.


----------



## PoptartShop

3732. Haha, it's only 1:11PM here.  I'm going riding soon...it was raining this morning, now it's sunny. Yay! Not that it matters much since we have an indoor ring, LOL! :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

I wanna ride today the weather is nice and pretty but hot!!! gajhh but I dont think im going too cause today is my moms 40 birthday and we got to celebrate it LOL


----------



## farmpony84

I'm going to the beach tonight... gonna spend tomorrow there and come home friday afternoon... but I think it's gonna rain the whole time... geuss that'll save me from the burnt ta-tas....


----------



## buckaroo2010

Rain is no fun!!! and niehter is burnt Ta tas! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3736.
Well, turns out (this has happened before) I got lucky! Went to ride...sunnyyyy & nice.  
Going home, RAIN! LOL!


----------



## GeminiJumper

Just thought I'd add a post here.

Helping along to the big six "0's".


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

TaMMa89 said:


> 3728
> 
> 
> 
> Sissimut-icehestar said:
> 
> 
> 
> the thought of starting upper secondary in ca. a month and 10 days is so weird ! i don´t really belive it or so to say ! i feel like im just gonna march through the doors of my old school sometime in august ! :?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha  I hope you'll have a fun time during your upper secondary . I have lot of sweet memories about my... Btw, how old are you?
Click to expand...

ah, i hope i´ll have fun ! im actually going to a rather snobby (private) school soim a little worried about not fitting in :? 
im 14 and will be for the next month :lol: 
so yeah, im born in ´93


----------



## lacyloo

la la la a la la lol


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

10:52 ... ahh tired.


----------



## RusticWildFire

11:47pm workin nights again! Woo hoo. haha. I always feel so awkward on this shift. My day is all screwy. I feel so weird sleeping all day then being up all night. Last night of it though  then back to afternoons!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

i think i shall go to bed 
me= very sleepy


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> TaMMa89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3728
> 
> 
> 
> Sissimut-icehestar said:
> 
> 
> 
> the thought of starting upper secondary in ca. a month and 10 days is so weird ! i don´t really belive it or so to say ! i feel like im just gonna march through the doors of my old school sometime in august ! :?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha  I hope you'll have a fun time during your upper secondary . I have lot of sweet memories about my... Btw, how old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah, i hope i´ll have fun ! im actually going to a rather snobby (private) school soim a little worried about not fitting in :?
> im 14 and will be for the next month :lol:
> so yeah, im born in ´93
Click to expand...

Ok. You start your school apparently earlier as we. Over here, people who were born in '93 will start their last year in a comprehensive school. 

But I hope you'll fit in . I believe that everything will turn out well if you're only open-minded.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

just got up... *yawns*


----------



## Moxie

I woke up with a migraine, it's gunna be a WONDERFUL day. lol


----------



## kickshaw

moxie, put an ice pack or a bag of frozen veggies on your neck where your hair meets your neck - it always helps my migraines!

buckaroo - - just noticed your avatar!! Love it!


----------



## PoptartShop

3647.  Hiiiiii everyone!


----------



## TaMMa89

3648. Hello .


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

hello! 

Well guess what!??!?!? ....

I might go ride tonight ... yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  :shock: 8) :lol:  :wink: :!: :mrgreen:


----------



## buckaroo2010

How is eveeryone today? I just woke up lol I know im lazy but oh well


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

good .. i have to go get ready to ride ... yay!  :wink: :lol:  8) :!:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Me tooo


----------



## PoptartShop

3653.
Awesome! I'm going to the barn soon as well, just doing some groundwork. It's a bit too hot to ride.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

TaMMa89 said:


> Sissimut-icehestar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaMMa89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3728
> 
> 
> 
> Sissimut-icehestar said:
> 
> 
> 
> the thought of starting upper secondary in ca. a month and 10 days is so weird ! i don´t really belive it or so to say ! i feel like im just gonna march through the doors of my old school sometime in august ! :?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha  I hope you'll have a fun time during your upper secondary . I have lot of sweet memories about my... Btw, how old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah, i hope i´ll have fun ! im actually going to a rather snobby (private) school soim a little worried about not fitting in :?
> im 14 and will be for the next month :lol:
> so yeah, im born in ´93
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. You start your school apparently earlier as we. Over here, people who were born in '93 will start their last year in a comprehensive school.
> 
> But I hope you'll fit in . I believe that everything will turn out well if you're only open-minded.
Click to expand...

nah, its the same age ! i graduated a year early  
thats a grat way too look at it ! i will certainly do my best to make friends !  

moxie- i hate migrane ! 
i didn´t wake up so pleasantly either ! i got a cramp in my calf 2 hours before i needed to wake up (and 3 hours after i fell asleep) :roll:


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> TaMMa89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sissimut-icehestar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaMMa89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3728
> 
> 
> 
> Sissimut-icehestar said:
> 
> 
> 
> the thought of starting upper secondary in ca. a month and 10 days is so weird ! i don´t really belive it or so to say ! i feel like im just gonna march through the doors of my old school sometime in august ! :?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha  I hope you'll have a fun time during your upper secondary . I have lot of sweet memories about my... Btw, how old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah, i hope i´ll have fun ! im actually going to a rather snobby (private) school soim a little worried about not fitting in :?
> im 14 and will be for the next month :lol:
> so yeah, im born in ´93
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. You start your school apparently earlier as we. Over here, people who were born in '93 will start their last year in a comprehensive school.
> 
> But I hope you'll fit in . I believe that everything will turn out well if you're only open-minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah, its the same age ! i graduated a year early
> thats a grat way too look at it ! i will certainly do my best to make friends !
> 
> moxie- i hate migrane !
> i didn´t wake up so pleasantly either ! i got a cramp in my calf 2 hours before i needed to wake up (and 3 hours after i fell asleep) :roll:
Click to expand...

Wow... Are you some kind of genius? .

It's really hot day over here. +24 degree centigrade and the sun is shining.


----------



## Moxie

Good Morning Horsey Forum Family!


----------



## TaMMa89

3657.

Hi . It's 7.15 pm over here and I'm tired. My sleeping patterns have tangled because I mooch on this forum all nights .


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

hey everyone! :wink: 

well i am going with my dad tonight we have sooo much stuff to get ready for the fair ..ahhh . lol . it is rainy and gross here .... blahh and its cold compared to normal it is 79 with no humidity and rainy.. can't ask for worse weather :roll: oh well.. well i prooly won't be on for a couple of days  so talk to you all in a couple of days! :wink:


----------



## TaMMa89

I want chips. Maybe I should go to a shop. The distance between my home and the closest shop is only 2 kilometres but there's so hot out of the door .


----------



## buckaroo2010

Morning everyone i just woke up  Hope everyones day is great


----------



## PoptartShop

3661.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

3662. ugh so bored.


----------



## TaMMa89

3663
Booring...


----------



## my2geldings

3664 so far to go...

a cute photo just cause :wink:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

3665 awwwwwwwww cute piccy


----------



## TaMMa89

It's very cute . 

I hope my anti-virus software would stop scanning my computer. It have scanned it for four hrs now. But I let it complete this scan because I suspect my computer have caught some viruses. It's so slow.


----------



## PoptartShop

3667. Aw, how cute!


----------



## Moxie

I just wanted to say....

....................................I am awesome......  

:wink: As you were.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

LOL


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Hummina...hummina...hummina... :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

are we watching Spongebob Dumas?


----------



## PoptartShop

3672.


----------



## TaMMa89

3673.


----------



## buckaroo2010

I'm bored! How is everyone?
I hope good!


----------



## PoptartShop

3674. Lalalalalalala lol.


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOl Pop you sounds like me right now :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

Husband is being mean to me... he says no more spending money.. none. Not even a little.... Do you think I should not buy groceries? He says no more spending money under any circumstances... Do you think that includes groceries??? OHHHH I'm gonna be living off mac and cheese!!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> Husband is being mean to me... he says no more spending money.. none. Not even a little.... Do you think I should not buy groceries? He says no more spending money under any circumstances... Do you think that includes groceries??? OHHHH I'm gonna be living off mac and cheese!!!



lol!!! tisk tisk *waves finger*


----------



## farmpony84

husband is on a role now.... he's having a fit because a flea jumped on him... now he says the dog has to go OUT... nope.. not doing it... dog is not getting thrown out. nope...


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> husband is on a role now.... he's having a fit because a flea jumped on him... now he says the dog has to go OUT... nope.. not doing it... dog is not getting thrown out. nope...



LOL does your husband suffer from PMS/PMDD too?!?!?!?!


----------



## farmpony84

It's ok now... Dean Cain is on the TV, oh yummy... hubby and big boy are playing video games and trash talking... Scout is outside (TO POOPY) and then he's coming back in to sleepy....


----------



## PoptartShop

3681. LOL I am boreddd! :lol: Just listening to music.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> It's ok now... Dean Cain is on the TV, oh yummy... hubby and big boy are playing video games and trash talking... Scout is outside (TO POOPY) and then he's coming back in to sleepy....


lol maybe your husband just had a PMS moment.


----------



## PoptartShop

3683. Time for bed, goodnight!


----------



## Moxie




----------



## PoptartShop

3685.
lol aww!


----------



## buckaroo2010

awww thats really cute Bobbie!  
How is everyone today?


----------



## PoptartShop

3687.
I'm great!


----------



## buckaroo2010

good!

blah I just got done cleaning house and its raining here


----------



## PoptartShop

3689. Aww...it's really sunny here. But UGH I have to go to my parent's friends daughter's grad party soon...lol I guess it'll be fun...but the kids are like 18+ (I'm only 16) soo not much in common with them since they kinda drink! :roll: Bleh.

Least there's a swimming pool lol.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

lol so bored, have nothing to do today. :?


----------



## PoptartShop

3691. I'm home now!  The party was pretty fun...I swam, & mostly hung out with my parents ahahaa. It was alright.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah it's still raining here lol and im bored and My brother is making me mad all day and yeah lol only good sides are I think I got my mom talked into getting my nose pierced for my birthdday and brookes comming home tomorrow YAH!


----------



## farmpony84

i'm having a fat moment......*Belch*


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony ^^^^^ lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

*!*

Someboyd PLEASE tell husband that fleas are a normal part of everyday life! OMIGOSH! ALL DOGS HAVE FLEAS! I treat them and I treat them and I treat them somemore... WHY DID HE HAVE TO SEE ONE FLEA! How the freak do you see a flea on a collie???? YOU DON'T! I'm telling you he imagined it! IMAGINED IT! Just like I imagine spiders on the lime bag! It's make believe! There are no fleas on the dog! Now he's going to be shaking the sheets and moving the kennel to the basement and pouring powder on the carpet and bombing the house and ... WHY must men be so crazy!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Ehhh I hate fleas too!!!!!!!!!! lol.............men have to do something i suppose and thats to be crazy!


----------



## PoptartShop

3697.
My dog just got his Flea&Tick medicine on, lol...he never has any fleas.  
I forgot what kind we use...I must be tired. :roll:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

3698


----------



## DreamingOfHorses

Guess that makes me 3699 :]


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4000

I can't wait until...


----------



## sempre_cantando

lol Rach... since when did 4000 come after 3699??? hehe


----------



## PoptartShop

3702.


----------



## TaMMa89

3703. 

I'm a little vexed.


----------



## PoptartShop

3704.
I just had a poptart...yummy! :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

3705


----------



## Winter Filly

_Another dream that will never come true 
Just to compliment your sorrow _

3706


----------



## Winter Filly

_Another life that I've taken from you 
A gift to add on to your pain and suffering _

3707


----------



## Winter Filly

_Another truth you can never believe 
Has crippled you completely _

3708


----------



## Winter Filly

_All the cries you're beginning to hear 
Trapped in your mind, and the sound is deafening_

3709


----------



## Winter Filly

_Let me enlighten you 
This is the way I pray _

3710


----------



## Winter Filly

_Living just isn't hard enough 
Burn me alive, inside 
Living my life's not hard enough 
Take everything away_

3711


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hello!  
How is everyone!? its raining here


----------



## Gingerrrrr

super bored. i think im guna die. :evil:


----------



## buckaroo2010

same here


----------



## PoptartShop

3715. Aw, cool poem!


----------



## Winter Filly

Concert Friday. I'm so excited!

3716


----------



## Winter Filly

_Marked for demolition, I’m 
Just a time bomb, ticking inside 
No hope for the hopeless, I can see the pieces all laid out in front of me _


----------



## Winter Filly

_No point even asking why 
Couldn’t help even if you tried 
Step aside, or you might just be the next contestant to feel the brutality _


----------



## Winter Filly

_Devastation, obliteration, are all to the point of exacerbation 
There's no explaining my situation now 
Why does this sh!t keep happening to me_


----------



## Winter Filly

_I’ve held on too long just to let it go now 
Will my inner strength, get me through it somehow 
Defying the curse that has taken hold 
Never surrender 
I’ll never be overcome_


----------



## Winter Filly

_Too dark for forgiveness, I 
Can’t seem to do anything right 
When I try to rebuild I see my humble shelter just fall to the ground again. 
Object of an evil eye 
No point to let anyone try 
Take heed my friend, lest you be torn asunder like all that’s become of me _

3721


----------



## farmpony84

I have to pee.


----------



## PoptartShop

3723. Hiiiii everyone!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey Pop how are yoou?

and everyone else??


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> I have to pee.


lol...wow farmpony


----------



## buckaroo2010

go to the bathroom! lol


----------



## farmpony84

it's too far away....


----------



## buckaroo2010

lol you should get one of them chairs that have a toliet in them so you dont have to get up


----------



## PoptartShop

3729.
I'm good, but pretty bored. Just cleaned all my fishbowls!!


----------



## farmpony84

Hey! Come here... SHHHH... Don't tell anyone....But ... I'm wearing granny panties today!!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOL :lol: :lol: 

im sooooooo bored


----------



## TaMMa89

farmpony84 said:


> Hey! Come here... SHHHH... Don't tell anyone....But ... I'm wearing granny panties today!!!!


Lol 

3731.


----------



## PoptartShop

3732.  LOL FP!


----------



## TaMMa89

3733

I'm hungry.


----------



## PoptartShop

3734.
I'm totally full!


----------



## sempre_cantando

a day without sunshine is like, well, night

lol that really cracks me up hehe... hmmm perhaps its getting a bit late for me lol


----------



## RusticWildFire

So, I was just noticing how many views this has had! It's like 21,000 something. Too bad everyone didn't just leave a post haha. It'd be that much closer!


----------



## TaMMa89

3737.


----------



## PoptartShop

3738.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Good Afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Everyone good?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

boreddddd


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> SHHHH... Don't tell anyone....But ... I'm wearing granny panties today!!!!


you WEAR panties? :lol:


----------



## Moxie

Anyone else pick the rye chips out of snack mixes?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Moxie said:


> farmpony84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SHHHH... Don't tell anyone....But ... I'm wearing granny panties today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you WEAR panties? :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3743. LOL! :lol: I wear bikini-style panties...or low-risers. NEVER granny panties, ahahah!


----------



## buckaroo2010

eekk granny panties i dont like them


----------



## farmpony84

I have 'kini's on today... but yesterday I wasn't in the mood. Usually I wear the boy-cut lacey's cus I think they're cute.... and because my butt eats my thong so I only where those when hubby is taking me somewhere nice or when I have really low riding jeans on.... 

I was comfy in my cotton drawers! Today... let me look... yeah..,. they are 'kinis.....


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> my butt eats my thong so I only where those when hubby is taking me somewhere nice or when I have really low riding jeans on.../quote]
> 
> 
> **** you crack me up farmpony!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

I bought a new pair of jeans today.


----------



## PoptartShop

3748. LOL ahh, I don't wear thongs & don't plan on it...I'm sure they are VERY uncomfortable. :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

**** yeah they can be and i wore one and i got use to it but i much prefer my panties rather then my thong.


----------



## Moxie

Holy HECK! If you think FARMPONY'S butt is talented in being able to eat thongs, you should see my bum eat my western saddle! :lol: 

I LOVE cheeky panties (a thong, but a little thicker)
and of course the 'kini's and boyshorts 

I feel gross, I ate way too much.........


----------



## PoptartShop

3751.
LOL! :lol: Ah...I'm pretty full as well.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

im eating rice lol


----------



## PoptartShop

3753.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Moxie said:


> I feel gross, I ate way too much.........


Me too. I just made a taco bell run because I didn't have dinner yet. it was Soooo yummy but now I feel icky..


----------



## PoptartShop

3755. Time for....a POPTART! LOL! :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

haha


----------



## PoptartShop

3757. Now it's time for bed...haha, goodnight!!


----------



## TaMMa89

3758.


----------



## farmpony84

Gingerrrrr said:


> im eating rice lol


Who eats rice? I mean... unless it's like fried rice with really yummy fattening stuff in it... Rice? How droll!


----------



## Moxie

I have you know that I LOVE steamed rice! Course, only the stuff from the Chinese places tho. Add some veggies... mmmm... Ooh and some steak... oooh yea... it's soooooooooo good!


----------



## farmpony84

I'd have to add gravy... OHHH rice and gravy is ALMOST as good as mashed potatos and gravy! You are making me hungry... is it lunchtime? I'm thinking japenese steakhouse!


----------



## kickshaw

mmm...rice and gravy is good also.

yep, i'm hungry too


----------



## PoptartShop

3763.


----------



## buckaroo2010

I love rice too!!!  

How is everyone today?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

good good. whats everyones opinion on the new draft sub forum?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ah, im alright.. 
hmm, i there sould rather be a draft section in riding ( where they could ofc also discuss driving ) 
i think its a tad confusing the way it is and if its split up more :S mymy...


----------



## Gingerrrrr

^ ^ i agree its confusing. i think they wanted to make other ones for different breeds of horses too like having a TB section and a QH section. itll get so confusing!!


----------



## PoptartShop

3768.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Galllllllllllll I'm so bored! :shock:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

same here


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah lol im watching the TV


----------



## PoptartShop

3772.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

hey everyone ! i havent posted in a while because of our fair and i have to go back to the fair on sturday and sunday with the horses. But when i have come back , there have been some like serious changes on the forum! ! ! like sub topics and like things have been locked... can someone explain why all of this happened?


----------



## Moxie

Co-Co Rice Krsipies are nasty.

.........That is all.


----------



## TaMMa89

3775.

I hate an employment office :shock:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey guys! I think this is the earliest I have been up all summer lol without being asked :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3777. LOL! :lol: I woke up @ 11:20 today only because I went to bed at like 3! :shock: Ahaha!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Goshhh POp! lol

yummmmmmmmmmm im eating goldfish


----------



## PoptartShop

3779. Yummy!  Goldfish are soo good.


----------



## buckaroo2010

I know they are right!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

SO I went' swimming yesterday at my mother-in-law's community pool with my family......My golly gee darn it (holy moley)my butt's gotten big!!!! :shock: I haven't been in an actual swim suit for a while! ( we usually swim at the creek with cut-offs or shorts) I was complaining to my hubby and he said go on a diet! :x :x :x I told him that I was gonna get him a speedo and hide his swim trunks and make him walk around the public pool and see how he likes not having any real clothing on!!!! :twisted: 

OK...enough ranting....LOL :lol: 

Cocoa Krispies are disgusting! :mrgreen: <---Vomit face :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> :mrgreen: <---Vomit face :lol:




hhahahhahahhahaha :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3783.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

eating ice cream =]


----------



## farmpony84

...At first glance... Gingers avatar is very, VERY obscene.... just for a minute, when you first see it... out of the corner of your eye, before you realize it's just a dancing bunny because Ging is too young to drink....

I don't like cocoa puffs. I'm bloated and my jeans are too tight. I have a show this weekend and I'm not prepared... the stalls for the August show are $125 for the week. You can't just get them for the day. Who has the money to go to an 8 day show and show everyday????

I'm doing Wed and then maybe the weekend... I have to see the billet.....

*belch* I had Mcdonalds for lunch. It's not helping my diet...


----------



## PoptartShop

3786.
Yeah...McDonald's isn't that filling anyway. LOL! :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

tell me about it ! i just had some an hour ago, and im soooo hungry 

ough, when i was about half way to work i realised something... my pants had a hole alittle smaller then my palm on the upper thigh ! my job involves lots of bending over... :roll: 
thats what you get for waking up to late ...


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> ...At first glance... Gingers avatar is very, VERY obscene.... just for a minute, when you first see it... out of the corner of your eye, before you realize it's just a dancing bunny because Ging is too young to drink....


or am i too young to drink  just kidding! i thought it was just some weird animal swinging its head then i read the description and it said "drunk bunny"


----------



## PoptartShop

3789.


----------



## mlkarel2010

yeah, the first time I saw it I was like, "omg, is that a....?" and then i'm like, oh it's just a bunny....


----------



## Gingerrrrr

**** ^ ^ ^


----------



## PoptartShop

3791. LOL! :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010

oops, didn't know we were supposed to count... a million is a really big number!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

****!!! you just realized now!?


----------



## mlkarel2010

No, I think I was counting a really long time ago... but I completely forgot


----------



## Gingerrrrr

hahhahaha that cracks me up!!

ugh so bored and this soup im eating tastes like nothing, i think ill eat lucky charms....


----------



## PoptartShop

3796. Yesss you're supposed to count. :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

3796. Yesss you're supposed to count. :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

YOu double posted pop!!!! :shock: Is this 3797? or 3798? :lol: 

I'm so lost and confused...I don't have that many fingers and toes! *the room is spinning and I don't know what to dooooooooooooo!*


Ok.. so maybe that's a bit dramatic! :wink: 

GOOD MORNING HORSE FORUM!


----------



## farmpony84

*YAWN*

How come everyone gets to chat and everytime I go in there you guys are hiding and and.... whine...


----------



## PoptartShop

3800. Woops, I can't believe I did that. LOL! :lol: I think it was being slow when I pressed reply, so I pressed it twice.


----------



## Winter Filly

3801

I'm going to a concert today! I'm pretty excited. Staying up at a hotel up there so I won't be back on here till Saturday.


----------



## buckaroo2010

awwww I hope you have tons of fun at your concert!!!

I didnt get to ride yesterday so I have to today no matter what!!! lol cause the show is tomorrow!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

bored


----------



## Gingerrrrr

boreder


----------



## Gingerrrrr

boredest


----------



## Gingerrrrr

im so bored im guna sing...


la alallalalalalalalalalalalallallalala

i feel like i have to sneeze


----------



## Gingerrrrr

dudu duduududuuududududud LAAAAA! 

^ ^ my amazing singing!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

sooo hows everyones day?


----------



## PoptartShop

3809.
Gingerrr, please don't spam.  One post per person (like you post, then someone else posts, then you, etc.)  
It was an accident that I had double-posted.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl

Why Mr. Grinch...why are you taking our Christmas tree?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

PoptartShop said:


> 3809.
> Gingerrr, please don't spam.  One post per person (like you post, then someone else posts, then you, etc.)
> It was an accident that I had double-posted.


oops! didnt know it was only one per person >.<


----------



## mlkarel2010

hmmm, anyway... What did you all have for lunch? I hade fetticini alfredo, yummy!


----------



## mlkarel2010

Huh? I don't even know how to double quote different people.... 

Edit: oops, there was a post before this one.... sorry to double post, but where did it go?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Small_Town_Girl said:


> Why Mr. Grinch...why are you taking our Christmas tree?


that is so random especially cuz its the middle of summer! **** :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

mlkarel2010 said:


> Huh? I don't even know how to double quote different people....


me either i just tried and failed horribly. lol


----------



## mlkarel2010

whoa, i'm getting confused... your posts magically disappear and appear... it's crazy


----------



## Gingerrrrr

mlkarel2010 said:


> hmmm, anyway... What did you all have for lunch? I hade fetticini alfredo, yummy!


M&M cookie


----------



## Gingerrrrr

mlkarel2010 said:


> whoa, i'm getting confused... your posts magically disappear and appear... it's crazy


i deleted the other one. lol


----------



## mlkarel2010

oh, ok.... does anyone know what number we are on... I'm horrible about that....


----------



## PoptartShop

3820. Yeah...I mean, don't like post after you just posted (like double, triple-post).  Also, when you're quoting someone you don't have to double-post either...
keep counting guys!!  LOL!


----------



## mlkarel2010

3821...

I didn't mean to double post  Ginger deleted her post that i posted after so it looked like i double posted... sorry


----------



## farmpony84

mlkarel2010 said:


> 3821...
> 
> I didn't mean to double post  Ginger deleted her post that i posted after so it looked like i double posted... sorry


DOUBLE POSTER! Is that like a double dipper?


----------



## mlkarel2010

idk, because I don't think you are getting all my icky germs :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

*KOOTIES!*


----------



## Gingerrrrr

mlkarel2010 said:


> 3821...
> 
> I didn't mean to double post  Ginger deleted her post that i posted after so it looked like i double posted... sorry


sure keep making excuses Mary..**** jk :wink: 

farmpony-**** i secretly have Jerpes :wink: did anyone see that episode of Brooke knows best or whatever that shows called. hahahah "there has to be more then 2 people in the hot tub or else you can catch Jerpes. HHAHAH :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010

jerpes... i still don't get it... oops, crud i forgot the number again, is it 3822?


----------



## PoptartShop

3827. No, I was talking to Gingerrr. LOL!  Everything's OK now.
Yayyy my friend's coming over soon. I'm soo bored!


----------



## mlkarel2010

3827  I can't count...


----------



## Gingerrrrr

3828

this is boring lol :roll:


----------



## PoptartShop

3830.


----------



## mlkarel2010

3831... hmm, i'm hungry, what should i eat?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

MARY YOU MESSED UP THE COUNTING!!


----------



## mlkarel2010

Sorry  I'm confused... our number doesn't even match the number of posts... how is that possible?


----------



## PoptartShop

Let's just keep going anyway...please don't delete your posts though, 'cause we ARE counting. 

3834.
It's not the same, because we had the 'count to 1,000' topic continue in here.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i deleted the post because you told me not to double post. im getting so confused! AHH


----------



## mlkarel2010

3836? am i getting it yet?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

^ ^ i think youve got it right but i give up counting. i get too confused.


----------



## buckaroo2010

I just got done riding and im sooo tired!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

i am getting pretty darn annoyed at my neighbors ! its quarter to 2 am and they are singing on their balcony, wich happens to be directly under my bedroom window ! did i mention they´re all probably drunk wich has affected their already bad sining voices ! :evil:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> i am getting pretty darn annoyed at my neighbors ! its quarter to 2 am and they are singing on their balcony, wich happens to be directly under my bedroom window ! did i mention they´re all probably drunk wich has affected their already bad sining voices ! :evil:


throw food at them :wink:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

tempting, but i need to eat that food.. hmmm, would water balloons work ? :wink:


----------



## mlkarel2010

****! do it!


----------



## buckaroo2010

im boreddddd


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> tempting, but i need to eat that food.. hmmm, would water balloons work ? :wink:


yes yes!!! throw water balloons!!


----------



## mlkarel2010

hmm, i'm hungry... darn you guys and your food! I know i shouldn't eat though...


----------



## buckaroo2010

I had mexican foodd it was good


----------



## mlkarel2010

*plugs ears* I can't HEAR you.... lalalalalla!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

lol :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010

Hmm... :roll: I have mini tacos in my fridge :x But i won't eat them, I won't!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

lol if ur hungry u should eat


----------



## mlkarel2010

but then it will go straight to my butt  and believe me that's the last place i need it!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

i am starvong, but im supposed to be sleep and my mom is asleep in a sofa next to the kitchen (no walls between) :roll: 

strange question, does anybody know how heavy you have to be to compete in heavyweight boxing ? (i have a reason for asking this :lol: )


----------



## mlkarel2010

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> i am starvong, but im supposed to be sleep and my mom is asleep in a sofa next to the kitchen (no walls between) :roll:
> 
> strange question, does anybody know how heavy you have to be to compete in heavyweight boxing ? (i have a reason for asking this :lol: )


over 200 lbs maybe? thats my guess, but i'm not for sure


----------



## buckaroo2010

hey there is nothing wrong with bug butts!


----------



## PoptartShop

3855. Please keep counting!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

its 3 30 and im wide awake!


----------



## PoptartShop

3857.  I'm off to bed...goodnight!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i refuse to count any longer!! im not capable of counting with big numbers!


----------



## PoptartShop

3859. LOL okayyy then I'll count.


----------



## TaMMa89

3860.

I baked a rhubarb pie today.. Yum yum .


----------



## Moxie

buckaroo2010 said:


> hey there is nothing wrong with bug butts!


Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Like be butts and I cannot lie, you other brothers can deny when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waste...... 

lol k... nm.


----------



## PoptartShop

3862.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

poptartshop+1=number


----------



## PoptartShop

LOL! That's a cool way to do it ahaha.
3864.


----------



## mlkarel2010

3865...

hmm, has anyone seen jeff dunham?


----------



## PoptartShop

3866.
Nope!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

the neighbors, they are singing again :roll: well, i dont mind this time, atlest she´s in her apartment ans she actually knows how to sing...


----------



## PoptartShop

3868.


----------



## mlkarel2010

3869

Omg, you should totally youtube it!! he's hillarious!! i saw him live, infact i am wearing my Achmed shirt

A-C-phlem!


----------



## PoptartShop

3870.
LOL!


----------



## mlkarel2010

3871

sooo, you saw it then?


----------



## PoptartShop

3872.
Nah, I didn't get a chance to youtube it yet. But I will!  I was LOL-ing just for randomness. :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010

3873...

I am a bit random eh?


----------



## PoptartShop

3874.
Haha yeah...so am I! :lol: I'm going to sleep now, yeah it's only like 12:26AM but I'm kinda bored & I need sleep! Goodnighttt .


----------



## mlkarel2010

3875... psh, who needs sleep?


----------



## TaMMa89

*I got a job \o/.*

But honestly, it's a hellish job. I pick strawberries on a strawberry patch. Today was the first workday. Now my back is sore, part of my feet have lost their sense of touch, my legs are flaccid as cooked spaghetti and I smirch my clothes with mud. Picking is also very humdrum job. Most of other pickers come from Russia or speak Russian and because I don't know it I can't talk fluently with them (some of them seems to know some Finnish but they prefer to talk with those who speak Russian).

But however, money is still money even if the job is dull and the salary small. :wink:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

im bored and i bought a bird yesterday!


----------



## mlkarel2010

Gingerrrrr said:


> im bored and i bought a bird yesterday!


sorry, poptart, idk what number we are on... wanna help me out?

OMG, is that a parrot like bird? How much did it cost? Is it nice? Can it talk? Can you put it on your shoulder?


----------



## TaMMa89

3879.

Wow. What a cute bird ^^.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

mlkarel2010 said:


> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> im bored and i bought a bird yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, poptart, idk what number we are on... wanna help me out?
> 
> OMG, is that a parrot like bird? How much did it cost? Is it nice? Can it talk? Can you put it on your shoulder?
Click to expand...

i think there related to the parrot. hes a Green Cheeked Conure. he was suppost to be like $360 but they had an old on sale sign on his cage that they apparently forgot to take down so we got him for $294. yeah there goes all my money for buying a horse! hmph. lol oh well. hes cute. they can say a few words but all he knows is hello right now. i cant even pick him up without him biting me because we only got him yesterday but over time i will be able to pick him up and play with him. this is what they look like, that picture i took is dark.


----------



## mlkarel2010

3881

awww, I'm in love! what's it's name, what's its name?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

eeep ! i love birds !
my love bird flew out hte window in january, in a storm


----------



## mlkarel2010

3883

That's sad siss.... I've owned 3 parakeets, but they all died because they got a sickness... idk what though... poor guys


----------



## Gingerrrrr

mlkarel2010 said:


> 3881
> 
> awww, I'm in love! what's it's name, what's its name?


well since we dont know if its a boy or girl (if you wana know you have to get a blood sample done) but i was thinking either Kiwi or Misfit.


----------



## mlkarel2010

3883

oh i REALLY like Kiwi :wink: pst, name him/her kiwi


----------



## Gingerrrrr

lol im thinknig about it


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

ginger , i am gunna drive down there and steal that bird!! , i always wanted a bird, parents wont let me have one tho :? . and are you going to get a blood sample ?


----------



## mlkarel2010

3885

tell me what you decide!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> ginger , i am gunna drive down there and steal that bird!! , i always wanted a bird, parents wont let me have one tho :? . and are you going to get a blood sample ?


psh no. hes a boy :wink: because i said so. lol and Mary ill tell you what i decide! i should name him both! lol


----------



## mlkarel2010

3888

haha, Kiwi the misfit... kinda catchy actually


----------



## PoptartShop

3889.  Well, good news! I get my braces off....TOMORROW!!  I'm so happy, I've had 'em on for only 2yrs (my teeth weren't that bad) but I really want them off...so I can eat normally LOL!!  & so I can have fruit snacks, gummies, all that stuff.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

mlkarel2010 said:


> 3888
> 
> haha, Kiwi the misfit... kinda catchy actually


i think im guna name him that...thanks Mary!


----------



## PoptartShop

3891.


----------



## mlkarel2010

3892

No problem Ginger

Poptart, I didn't know you had braces... OMG it's sooo wonderfull getting them off for like the first week (before you get retainers, ugh)

except your teeth feel weird and your mouth is soo roomy, and your teeth are smooth!


----------



## PoptartShop

3893.  LOL yeah, I can't wait to actually feel my teeth for once with my tongue, instead of metal. :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i miss my braces


----------



## mlkarel2010

3895

why would you miss braces? :shock:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i liked them lol


----------



## mlkarel2010

3897...

hmm, odd :roll: I hated mine with a passion


----------



## Gingerrrrr

lol


----------



## mlkarel2010

3899... does anyone wonder why we get on here when there's the chat room?


----------



## hotreddun

can't get my signature to work :?


----------



## hotreddun

oh wait...it worked that time!


----------



## mlkarel2010

3902

lol


----------



## PoptartShop

3903. Gingerrr I have to agree...I'm gonna miss mine too. :lol: It's fun choosing the colors & plus they feel pretty cool. But I am NOT going to miss eating with them, hahaha!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

what ever pop said + 1

BLAH BLAKSHDFOIHASYPIORHNWKAJGFPI SADGH

and then some... :lol: 

Random much????

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## xoLivxo

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## xoLivxo

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## xoLivxo

lalalalalallalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalallalala


----------



## xoLivxo

^hehehe just helpin out :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop

3909. Don't spam remember.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Pop thats great that you are getting your braces off! its going to feel so werid!! lol I remember that when I got mine off about 2 years ago  

Gahh im so glad the HF is back up and running


----------



## mlkarel2010

3911...

hmm, has anyone eaten spam... i don't like it... i swear that and cockroaches will live through nuclear war!


----------



## xoLivxo

:shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

i just coloured my hair today


----------



## mlkarel2010

3914...

what color? weren't you blonde before?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

nah, i had black hair, im going from black to blonde now, so now i have this kinda caramel colour ! 
i love colouring my hair in the last year or so i´ve been
-my natural blonde colour
-kinda caramel solid
-blonde with 2 darker streaks
-blonde with 2 faint darker streaks and one red/pink streak
-solid blonde
-blonder
-black
-and now caramel streaky somthing :lol:


----------



## Small_Town_Girl

Peter Pieper picked a pail of pickled peppers, how many pickled peppers did Peter Pieper pick? :?


----------



## mlkarel2010

3917




Sissimut-icehestar said:


> nah, i had black hair, im going from black to blonde now, so now i have this kinda caramel colour !
> i love colouring my hair in the last year or so i´ve been
> -my natural blonde colour
> -kinda caramel solid
> -blonde with 2 darker streaks
> -blonde with 2 faint darker streaks and one red/pink streak
> -solid blonde
> -blonder
> -black
> -and now caramel streaky somthing :lol:


I swore I saw pictures of you blonde! oooh, i'm liking the caramel streaky thing!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

...Talk about random. :roll: 3918


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

blah blah blah blah blah  :? 

ehhh .... me = *EXTREMLY BORED*


----------



## farmpony84

...morning...


----------



## Moxie

Anyone else wake up with a song in their head?


----------



## PoptartShop

3922.
Well, I got them off!  My gums are a bit sore/puffy but that can be fixed with rinsing with saltwater, haha. I'm SO happy!! 
My teeth look & feel great- I can't wait to have chewy candyyy haha.
I have to go back to the orthodontist in a few hrs to pick up my retainer, bleh. LOL! Ah...nooo more metal mouth!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Congrats Pop!!!  <---you smiling wiht no metal! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

My daughter is about 4 month into her braces...I keep telling her there is light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## PoptartShop

3924. Thanks!  Yeah, it's totally worth it!!


----------



## Vidaloco

3925
Congrats Pop You need to post a new pic with your tinseless teeth. 
Been riding in the mornings, let Vida go on the way home. just pushed the reins forward and hung on. Been awhile since we went that fast :lol: Kinda scary but really fun


----------



## Gingerrrrr

im a moron, i never wore my retainer :roll:


----------



## PoptartShop

3927. Yeah...I'm gonna try to wear it a lot but then again after like 6months I'll prolly be like FORGET IT! LOL! :lol:

Here's a piccc (mind my hair, it's been a long day & it's hot):


----------



## TaMMa89

Ahhh... My muscles feel so sore! I've limped like a little old lady whole day. And the morning of the day was horrible. I borrowed my dad's car because I had to go work. Then I got lost and ended up an backroad which was among a forest. The road ended and I couldn't turn the car. I should have reversed over a kilometre that I'd regained a main road but after few dozen metres I realized that something gave off smoke under a hood. There was also a big uphill behind me and I though that I couldn't reverse it myself. Well, call dad and after he was promised to come there you can walk to the workplace only a hour belated. The car was slightly injured, I'd burnt its coupler and it got some scratches too. Luckily it still cooperates.

I can swear that I'll never work on a strawberry patch again if it's possible! Luckily I got a phone call today. Some company want me to give a job interview. They sell ice creams and it sounds much more attractive than picking strawberries.

Well, I've rant enough now. I hope I'll have better day tomorrow.


----------



## PoptartShop

3929.
Wow that must've been scary!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

ohh goshh! i went and saw the movie Wanted with my dad last knight and it was rated R. but i thought it was just because of all the f bombs they were dropping and the shooting and stuff like that. but then a sex scene came up and my dad was like 'ohhkayyy!'
and then it came up AGAIN a couple scenes later!

ugh..it was sooo awkward :!:


----------



## mlkarel2010

3931

You look great poptart! retainers suck though....


----------



## PoptartShop

3932. Thanks! 
Wow, they feel so WEIRD! LOL they're invisible though which I think is cool.


----------



## mlkarel2010

3933

What invisible retainers!!! mine are chunks of plastic and wire... ugh

Do you have to wear them all the time then?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

im bored.


----------



## PoptartShop

3935. The retainers yeah, except when I'm eating or brushing my teeth of course.  But it's only for about a few months, next time I go (in 5wks) they're going to tell me how long I gotta wear them.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i hate retainers. ick


----------



## mlkarel2010

3937

I've only had to wear mine at night... so I love my orthodontist!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

*envys poptartshop with all her heart*
i still have my braces, hate then so much ! but i will probably not have them for much longer though ;/ 

mlkarel2010- yeah, you saw a picture of me blonde  but it was since last august or so :wink:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yay pop your teeth look good! I still wear my reatainer  just at night tho i dont want to take the chance of them going crocked again


----------



## mlkarel2010

3940

siss-- yay, i'm not crazy!

oh, i have my retainers still.... wear them at night so i don't need braces again... ugh braces...


----------



## PoptartShop

3941.
Thanks!


----------



## mlkarel2010

3942

I think i finally got the hang of the whole counting thing.... didn't I?


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

3934
Lo, Congrats! *Claps for mlkarel2010!*


----------



## farmpony84

hungry


----------



## farmpony84

is it considered a post if I post twice in a row but say something different?

Because I really have to pee and I wanted to share that...

A wolf spider jumped at me while I was working on my flower bed last night and I screamed and screamed and screamed and my 5 year old said... "Mommy, next time you see a spider... Don't scream. Just call me, I will come." and then he stepped on it. He's my hero.....


----------



## Moxie

Yea, I have to call my brother in law to kill spiders for me, of course when the hubby isn't home.


----------



## farmpony84

Spiders are bad scary... scary bad... 

Hubby is leaving me for a fun filled vacation in Afghanistan in October. I'm glad Little Butt is a spider killer 'cus I don't know what I'd do!!!!!! Spiders bad...


----------



## Moxie

My little bear is just as scared of them as I am. Course my freaking out and yellin wont help matters. lol


----------



## farmpony84

OMIGOSH! I'm going to have nightmares! These are real!

http://www.camelspiders.net/index.htm


----------



## Moxie

I refuse to click that link! lol


----------



## farmpony84

Girlie girl!


....hold me...


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> Girlie girl!
> 
> 
> ....hold me...



Darn right!!!!


*SHIVERS*


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

OMGOSH....OMGOSH....OMGOSH :shock: I clicked the link!!!

AAAAACCKKK! :x Those are disturbing!

I thought I wasn't scared of spiders....untill I saw that!

I'm scarred for life!


----------



## Moxie

Camel spiders eh? I suppose it's better than camel toe? LOL sorry.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Great! Dangit Mox! :x LOL...now I gotta clean off my screen! I spit soda everywhere!!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Moxie

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Great! Dangit Mox! :x LOL...now I gotta clean off my screen! I spit soda everywhere!!!!!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:




:lol: ****


I had to say something.


----------



## farmpony84

oooh... i hate camel toes... I could never get rid of them back whent he skin tight from top to bottom jeans were in style... Oh wait... they are back in style arent they??? FULL CIRCLE!


----------



## Moxie

I guess the foopah is the newest thing? 

I try to stay away from tight.... My bum is big enough, why draw attention to it?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

****!! ^^^

i like this new feature we have!! it sure is guna draw alot of attention to the HF


----------



## PoptartShop

9348.
Please keep counting, guys!


----------



## TaMMa89

Wow... I don't know what happened but I got a positive feeling regarding my workplace today. Earlier I've thought that the job is utterly inhuman (maybe you've even noticed my ranting :wink: ) but in the end of this day I thought the first time that this job isn't amiss. After the job interview about which I told you I even thought that my current job can be cosier than the job I've applied for. I don't know. I have to think what I want to do. Maybe I should keep working at this place if I don't get a job closer to my home. Or a long-lasting job.

Sorry about ranting to you...  I'm sometimes a quite short-tempered.


----------



## mlkarel2010

3963.... Sorry poptart, but rach switched her numbers around, she said 34 instead of 43....


sooo, i hate spiders and i'm allergic to them!!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

ew! spiders.


----------



## mlkarel2010

3965....

there was a dead spider on my bathroom counter for awhile, because my brother said it bit him and he thought it was a black widow :roll: but every time I went into the bathroom and saw it I freaked out before I remembered it was dead


----------



## farmpony84

spiders are scary bad~ we watched 8 legged freaks one time and my husband woke up in the middle of the night and ripped the sheets off the bed and threw me out of it screaming something about the spiders... it was really funny. to this day he denies it happened....


----------



## mlkarel2010

farmpony84 said:


> spiders are scary bad~ we watched 8 legged freaks one time and my husband woke up in the middle of the night and ripped the sheets off the bed and threw me out of it screaming something about the spiders... it was really funny. to this day he denies it happened....


3967

****!!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

ahhahahhahha ^ ^ ^


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> spiders are scary bad~ we watched 8 legged freaks one time and my husband woke up in the middle of the night and ripped the sheets off the bed and threw me out of it screaming something about the spiders... it was really funny. to this day he denies it happened....


LOL Was he trying to save you from the spiders, or did he THINK you were a spider?


----------



## mlkarel2010

3970

that reminds me of Spongebob... sorry if that's dumb.... 

but when Spongebob loses his house and sleeps with Patrick under a rock and Patrick keeps hitting him with rock yelling "SPIDERS, SPIDEERRRRRSS!"

haha, I'm a loser 8)


----------



## PoptartShop

3971.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

hahahahaha!!!! This spider thing is too funnny! :lol: 

I have this weird mental cartoon of spongebob flippin Farmpony outta bed and her hubby hammering on patrick with a rock!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

3973.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

mlkarel2010 said:


> 3970
> 
> that reminds me of Spongebob... sorry if that's dumb....
> 
> but when Spongebob loses his house and sleeps with Patrick under a rock and Patrick keeps hitting him with rock yelling "SPIDERS, SPIDEERRRRRSS!"
> 
> haha, I'm a loser 8)


i dont think ive seen that one!


----------



## mlkarel2010

3975

lol, Ginger, I've seen it about a billion times... when nothing else is on TV then Cartoons are, lol... shows my IQ level


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Spongebob is awsome!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Blahhhhhhhhhhhhh I have been sick  Dang stomach Virus


----------



## mlkarel2010

3978

Oh, I've been sick too Buck, idk why though. Prolly just dehydration


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah I thought I was too last night cause i was really weak and not holding anything down  

parents are getting on my last nerves too :evil:


----------



## PoptartShop

3980.
UGH ANOTHER thunderstorm tonight. 3rd night in a row! :roll: Soo annoying, lol. It's prolly from all the heat during the day.


----------



## mlkarel2010

3981 

No thunder storm here, yay! but it was cloudy, which made it cooler, but SOOO dang humid!


----------



## Moxie

We havent had a REAL bad storm here in awhile.


----------



## mlkarel2010

3983

We haven't had a tornado in town for almost 2 months!! We're doing good, ****!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

3984.
LUCKY! LOL yeah we never have bad storms like this...but hey it's the summer heat. :roll: Ughh!


----------



## mlkarel2010

3985

If you consider being hit by multiple tornadoes in a matter of two months lucky, I guess we are, lol


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

3986
Dum da da di da. Dum Da da di da! Everybody's gonna love today gonna love today! 
Sing it with me!.........


----------



## PoptartShop

3987.
Haha... :lol: I'm going to sleeep! Goodnight everyone; & keep counting!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

3988

Ok, have a good sleep! Night!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

i think i´ve found the most relaxed place in the whole wide world, Fáskrúðfjörður  
im sitting here looking outside the window, seeing just the quiet little "town", sea and mountains all in gorgeus weather

but i think my grandma´s goal in life is to get me fat... while i was eating lunch, still with the taste of breakfast in my mouth, she had started to bake a cake for "coffee time" :roll: :lol: 

and there are french days this weekend here  its gonna be so much fun


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> but i think my grandma´s goal in life is to get me fat... while i was eating lunch, still with the taste of breakfast in my mouth, she had started to bake a cake for "coffee time" :roll: :lol: much fun


That's grandmothers' job :wink: My grandma push buns, pastries, cupcakes, pieces of cakes or pies etc. on me when I'm visiting her. It's very sweet when old people order you to take more .


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

My grandma didn't cook all that well...BUT, she kept twinkies hidden for us kids (gpa has a sweet tooth that won't quit)! I used to love going to gmas house and getin inot the "special" cupboard and getting the box out for us kids!!!!


----------



## Moxie

My grandma made the BEST chicken and dumpling soup... mmmm.... Sooooooooooup.........


----------



## Gingerrrrr

boredddd


----------



## PoptartShop

3894.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Pop your not the only one getting thunderstorms! We have had 3 this week and they have all been bad ones with bad thundering and lightening!
We need the rain though cause I think we are still behind like 7 inches  

omg I have lost 5 pounds from being sick


----------



## TaMMa89

Moxie said:


> My grandma made the BEST chicken and dumpling soup... mmmm.... Sooooooooooup.........


My grandma make (or made, I don't know cook she anymore) the best Karelian hot pot I've ever tasted. It's a traditional Finnish casserole, including pieces of pork/beef and carrots. Her hot pot isn't too salty or bland or include fat too much. And she really knows how to use spices.


----------



## TaMMa89

Oh, I really hope you'll get well soon buckaroo2010. If you're vomiting frequently you can lose your weight but I reckon you'll get it back fast when you recuperate. By the way, I'm suffering from emetophobia (irrational, strong fear against vomiting) so you scared me. Luckily there is the Atlantic between us :wink:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Oh yeah I know I dont like throwning but but I had it so bad tuesday night it was horrible I couldnt sleep I was practically up all night long it was horrible! I dont ever want that again!!!


----------



## mlkarel2010

3989

I'm sick too buck... I think you gave it to me... but i haven't thrown up yet... I've opted to not eat instead...


----------



## buckaroo2010

awww im sorry if i did! lol try to eat it might make u feel better


----------



## mlkarel2010

3991

I don't think there is anything that I would consider edible in my house right now. :roll: maybe I will call my mom and get her to fetch something for me


----------



## buckaroo2010

maybe she will and Drink lots of Sprite it will make you feel better so your wont get Dyhydrated!!!!


----------



## mlkarel2010

3993

I was dehydrated two days ago, and then i got sick right after it.... so, i've felt like crap the last 3 days. Which makes it hard to work with Duke out in the blistering 85+ temp with like 100% humidity. I'm just not up to it, and we have a show on Sunday!!! :| Yike!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Oh NO! I hope you get better by tomorrow!


----------



## mlkarel2010

3995...

yup, me too... I think i'm going to go ride Duke bareback today, even if it's just for a few minutes... I do not have the energy to saddle him up and work him hard.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah dont push its put your Health first!


----------



## mlkarel2010

3997

I've decided I don't care how good i do in the show. It's my first one in like 8 years, my first western one ever, and Duke's first one in ten years. Even if I don't do much we have a good chance of doing good (we only compete against like 4 ppl at the most)


----------



## TaMMa89

I remember when I got my latest bug. It was in 1998 or 1999 and I felt H-O-R-R-I-B-L-E whole night! I shaked, sweated cold sweat and saw stars only because I felt so bad. I couldn't believe that anyone could even feel so bad than me in that night! At last in the morning I called Earl three times consecutive and felt more sick. That's it.

Nowadays I'll go mad already if I feel bad. And I feel lot of bad (it's psychosomatic) because I'm really afraid and distressed of bug or something else which would make me vomit. Not fun. Luckily I got some sedatives and I can take a sedative if I'm going really mad. (Luckily I've never needed to take any. For the time being).


----------



## mlkarel2010

3999

What the last time you were sick was in 1999!?!?! You lucky!

Flu season comes every year in my parts... We get out of school because soo many people are sick...


----------



## buckaroo2010

omg 1991!!! wow!!!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

are you kidding me :shock: 
i´ve been really sick like 3 times this year already ! lost about 10 kilos (22 pounds ) each time ! and then i´ve been alittle less sick more often !
yeah, i get sick alot !


----------



## mlkarel2010

4002

22 lbs, holy moly!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

22 pounds!!! holy junk! I only lost 5! :?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

yeah, i was down to dangerously low, even more so because i´ve never been in the "right weight" always under !
:?


----------



## PoptartShop

4005.
Wow, that's a lot.  That sucks! I don't get sick often, must be my good immune system, LOL!


----------



## mlkarel2010

4006

I hardly get sick either, but today is an exception...


----------



## buckaroo2010

same here I usually just get colds


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

i think there´s something wrong with my blood ! i´m also always almost fainting ! like maybe 10 times aday on the worst days ...


----------



## mlkarel2010

4009

like you faint on days you aren't sick? that isn't good... you might be anemic or something.... that's just not right


----------



## buckaroo2010

Iron pills!!! I had low blood and I had to go on iron pills. im all better now


----------



## PoptartShop

4011.
Seriously? That doesn't sound good, I'd go to the doctor if I were you.


----------



## buckaroo2010

I agree!!


----------



## mlkarel2010

4013

Doctors are good things, really good things


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah they are!!

Pop you still have yor buckskin?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

i´ve already gone to the doctor, he took a blood test, called us later but my mom didn´t get to the phone in time, we called him he couldn´t gett on the phone and well.. then nothing happened ! but it guess if there had been something wrong he would have called us again


----------



## Moxie

The ole man didnt bring me home ANYTHING.


----------



## mlkarel2010

4017

oh, you should slap him!!


----------



## PoptartShop

4018.
No, I sold her (but she's still at my barn). For more info read my topic hereeee:

http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12596

Yeah- doctors are amazing.


----------



## Moxie

I really hate it when I'm eating and I miss my mouth and stuff falls on my shirt...

...........Or even worse....

..............................................................Down my shirt... grrrr


----------



## mlkarel2010

4020

i know that sux moxie


----------



## PoptartShop

4021.


----------



## mlkarel2010

4022...

I'm in a severe thunderstorm warning and a tornado watch... no riding


----------



## PoptartShop

4023.
Aw, ugh I hate thunderstorms.  Today we had nice weather, no storms.


----------



## mlkarel2010

4024

Hopefully I can ride tomorrow... the show's in two days!!!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

4025 

just got done riding ! i was so happy there was a break in the rain for me to ride! Cricket was GREAT ... man she is the bestest horse in the whole world ... here are two pics i took showing off our knew saddle pad.. i bought it from Gingerrrrr! 


















... p.s. ... how do u like my saddle ???? its a courbette all purpose ... got it for my b-day last year. i love it !


----------



## PoptartShop

4026.
Good good!  No rain is awesome. LOL! That saddlepad is pretty. 
I think the saddle is nice, too!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

thats one sexy saddle pad :wink: it looks good! i hope you like it!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

haha , ginger , i love it and it looks good on cricket :wink:  and it is a sexy saddle pad .. LOL! ! ! !


----------



## PoptartShop

4029. LOL!


----------



## mlkarel2010

4030...

I own 3 saddle pads, but no horse


----------



## Moxie

4031

Well good, it's early-30 and I'm up watching cartoons..... BY MYSELF!


----------



## farmpony84

....morning...


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

i am not in a good mood today...


----------



## mlkarel2010

4034

Hmm, I'm feeling better today! But i'm waiting to go out and see Duke until my mom can go. I think I have some wrath to face up to.... :roll:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

good that you´re feeling better 

im in an even worse mood now...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Good Morning! 8) 

I have to dye my hair, clean the house, and finish laundry. My mom's comming! I'm 33 with my own family and house and I still feel like I have to tidy up before my mom comes... I may have issues!

To top all of that off my hubby just called and he's comming home early today! :roll: Its so hard to work around the house when he's home.

OH yeah...and I'm still on here.  

Have a super duper day everyone!!!!!! ( I'll have to get off and get busy in a little bit!)


----------



## mlkarel2010

3047...

huh, is ANYONE having a good day? or are not under a ton of stress?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> good that you´re feeling better
> 
> im in an even worse mood now...


why?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

im having an OKAY.....day


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

just people, on the internet, not trying to be irritating but succeding non the less :roll: 
oh yeah, and i didn´t escatly sleep well last night so that kinda makes me alittle more sensitive to things...


----------



## PoptartShop

4051.
I'm having a good day so far!  I'm glad it's Friday.


----------



## Moxie

I'm having a pretty good day. We're THINKING about getting a great dane.


----------



## buckaroo2010

My day so far is good I have only been up for like 20 mins llol


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

my grandma wont let anyone sleep in ! 
according to her i slept super long, till 11 :roll:


----------



## buckaroo2010

aww lol im sorry my grandma always leaves me alone if I stay at her house caus she knows that i will be cranky :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

my grandma is nice, but things are to be done now and only now, not later NOW ! 
like today she came in and asked if i didn´t need to go take a shower, yeah i said ! 
then she said, wll why don´t you do it know.. ! just let me finish something real quick
well, if you had a job you would know
I DO have a job so I DO know
well, uh, people will be coming soon so it´s not nice to take the bathroom for yourself then
so i took a shower at 13:30
now it´s 16:39 and the people are still not here :roll:


----------



## buckaroo2010

awww im sorry!!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

bored :roll: 
but i am going to the barn tonight


----------



## buckaroo2010

Same here lol


----------



## PoptartShop

4059.
One of my g-mas gets on my nerves. :roll: She's kinda judgemental & can be stuck-up- totally unlike me! It can be annoying.


----------



## Moxie

Well boo... Im back to being depressed.....

I need to go shopping I think.


----------



## buckaroo2010

shopping I love shopping!!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

poptart- yeah my grandma(this one) is kinda judgemental too.. she reaaaallly thinks it was a big mistake to colour my hair black.. when i arrived and it was a lot lighter she said, oh good, you´ve begun fixing it ! 
yeah, fixing/changing.. whatever


----------



## buckaroo2010

aww im sorry about that sis maybe she will learn to except


----------



## farmpony84

Moxie said:


> Well boo... Im back to being depressed.....
> 
> I need to go shopping I think.



Meet you at the mall!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

4055. Yeah, she can nag me...it's soo annoying. :evil: LOL!
Awesome, I'm going shopping tomorrowww...need retail therapy!


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOl someone take me shopping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well boo... Im back to being depressed.....
> 
> I need to go shopping I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet you at the mall!!!!
Click to expand...


If only you didn't live so darn far away.


----------



## buckaroo2010




----------



## Moxie

buckaroo2010 said:


>



Whutamatter?


----------



## buckaroo2010

I want to go shopping!!! lol no im hungry and there is no food in this house and I dont have a car to go anywhere to get me anything!


----------



## PoptartShop

4061. LOL


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

aah, i ate too much, blah i want to throw up ! 
hmm.. the next mall is in about 10 hour drive from here.. back in reykjavík :lol: so no shopping for me (like i could anyway, i have to save up for a saddle :roll: )

ok i realise now that my grandma sounds like a, well female dog ? 
she isn´t really that bad, she´s just a strong charakter :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

its raining outside its raining outside :roll:


----------



## mlkarel2010

4064

I think it's going to rain here...


----------



## buckaroo2010

might do so its sprinling now :roll:


----------



## mlkarel2010

4066

Why does it rain the last chance I have to ride Duke before the show?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

there´s so much fog now... the legendery eastfjord-fog :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Aww i still hope you do good! Mak!


----------



## mlkarel2010

4069

hmm, crazy weather!


----------



## PoptartShop

4070.


----------



## mlkarel2010

4071

i think the universe wants me to not see Duke... ugh, being sick, and then the weather, and now my car breaks down!!! WHYYYYYY?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Moxie

Well Buckaroo, you get up to MN any time soon you me and Farmpony can go shopping!


----------



## mlkarel2010

4073

me too?

we can hit the mall of america!!!


----------



## Moxie

mlkarel2010 said:


> 4073
> 
> me too?
> 
> we can hit the mall of america!!!


Actually the MOA is soooooo over rated! Course, when I lived in the Twin Cities, I'd go there almost every day. I lost like 15lbs just walking around the Mall. 

Ikea is right next to MOA, THAT place is awesome!


----------



## mlkarel2010

4075 hmm

I only went to camp snoopy and lego land :lol: that was the highlight of my vacation when i was little! I could care less about anything else in the entire mall


----------



## Moxie

4076 (Am I supposed to be including this?)

I was thinking about taking my son to the amusement park they have there at the end of August and then possibly to the Minnesota Zoo.


----------



## mlkarel2010

4077 I guess so....

Oh, Camp Snoopy is amazing and he will LOVE it. Especially the little babysitting service they have there. that was my Favorite part! and then you and your hubby can go on the bigger rides or go eat or something, lol


----------



## PoptartShop

4078.
I'm boreddddddd.


----------



## mlkarel2010

4079

me too! hmmm, i'm kinda hungry though


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4080

LOL, I was about to right 4780!


----------



## mlkarel2010

4081

this number probably isn't even right... it's soo easy to make mistakes...


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4082....I have like 200 posts to make in like 25 minutes!


----------



## mlkarel2010

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> 4082....I have like 200 posts to make in like 25 minutes!


4083

umm, why?


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4084

Because I have so many threads that I haven't read yet.


----------



## mlkarel2010

4085

oh, i thought you wanted to make a certain number of posts or something


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4086
Nah,


----------



## mlkarel2010

4087

lol.... hmm, i can't even keep up with all of your posts!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

4088.


----------



## mlkarel2010

4089

too many chips


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4090


lol


----------



## TaMMa89

mlkarel2010 said:


> 3999
> 
> What the last time you were sick was in 1999!?!?! You lucky!
> 
> Flu season comes every year in my parts... We get out of school because soo many people are sick...


Actually it was the last time I had a bug (or maybe a stomach upset would be a better expression). I catch a flu normally 2 to 4 times in a year. But it's ok.

Well... I've resolved what I'll do with my strawberry job. I'll quit or ask if I can do shorter day because I've been physically and mentally very exhausted almost every day after the ending of the work time (believe me, picking strawberries 7-7½ h per diem with only a one break is very frustrating and toilsome). Why I should stay at that place because I haven't any economic sanction? Why could I not try to find a better place? Ok, it's a little embarrassing to resign after a week but on the other hand there was some worker who resigned after few days there.

Weehee.. There's a funny local event here today. I don't know who thought up an idea but this is the second time when the event has organized. Ok, the idea is that there's a racetrack and participants work pairwise. A pair consist of woman and man. Woman have to take a cart and push a man (her own or borrowed :wink: ) through this track. The winner is the pair which arrive at a goal first. There's also some side events like pimping a cart or musical shows there. In the evening there's concert which is intended to youngs.
Maybe I should have borrowed a cart and a man. :wink:. Well, now I'm thinking should I close my computer, go out and join the audience.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Moxie said:


> I'm having a pretty good day. We're THINKING about getting a great dane.


if you have room go for it!! i love mine  but he gets in the way alot.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

My sister raises and breeds great danes!!! Check out her site www.Stuhrgreatdanes.com She LOVES theses GIANT dogs! She usually has 6-8 with her, in her home, at any given time. I'll have to say that I kind of felt that I was in a barn for a while last time I went to see her. They are SO big! But her's are all good and trained and will go lay down and stay outta the way when you ask them too. THey are all big babies...unless you knock on her door at 2 am and then you stand on the outside of the house as it erupts in BIG dog barks and wonder if you really want to go in!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

4094.


----------



## buckaroo2010

On day here when its not actually raining!! yay and I woke up with no leftover pizza last night cause my brother ate it all! :evil: not a happy morning..


----------



## Vidaloco

4096
Day 12 of no smoking yahooooo for me  
Tamma I had a couple of those jobs when I was young. Picking carrots, packing cabbage, cutting and sorting mushrooms. I didn't last too long at them either so don't feel bad.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Vida thats great!! I didnt know you smoked! glad your stopping..you should be proud!

Has anyone else heard about that wormer that everyones talking about?????


----------



## Vidaloco

Thanks buck I guess I don't smoke anymore. I figure it been something I have done all day everyday for 34 years. Tough habit to break so yeah, I'm pretty proud of myself


----------



## buckaroo2010

Good Job Vida!  

Hey Vida have you heard about that recall on that Horse Wormer?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

you should be vida  my sister has tried a billion times, never lasted longer than a day ! 
even though i don´t really know you, im proud of you  :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

Thanks Sis....Nope haven't heard anything about a recall I'll check out thehorse.com for any information.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah i heard it last night its that Zimetichim - Gold (sp) something about there being Battery Acid in it and its killed several horses! :shock:


----------



## Vidaloco

4102
I couldnt find anything about a recall, I googled it for info to and nothing came up.


----------



## buckaroo2010

hmmmmmmmmmm dik then :shock:


----------



## Vidaloco

4104
I went back a couple of weeks on The Horse web site and there was nothing. Their pretty good about keeping up to date on horse related news. Either way glad I didn't use Zimectin last time I wormed everone :shock:


----------



## mlkarel2010

4105

sooo tired....  

Yay Vida!!!!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4106


----------



## buckaroo2010

It rained here again  oh well im tired now


----------



## mlkarel2010

4108

eeek, show tomorrow!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4109

Good luck!
I have school tommorow! Great fun!


----------



## TaMMa89

mlkarel2010 said:


> 4108
> 
> eeek, show tomorrow!


4110

Good luck . I'm sure it'll go well.


----------



## mlkarel2010

4111

Show in 4 hours :wink:


----------



## farmpony84

my kid just farted on me. I think he loves me....


----------



## Gingerrrrr

**** ew


----------



## PoptartShop

4114.
Ew, LOL! :lol: Good luck @ your show!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

my best friends nephew once farted on me... i think he doesn´t love me...


----------



## PoptartShop

4116.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Good luck at your show!!  

aww lol farmypony thats funny! :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

my mom´s thinking about buying a stable, or a part of one


----------



## PoptartShop

4119.
Aw that would be awesome, Sis!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4120

Poptart. Do you want any more posts?!?!?!?!


----------



## TaMMa89

PoptartShop said:


> 4119.
> Aw that would be awesome, Sis!


I agree.


----------



## farmpony84

i worked on fence yesterday... dipped the dogs on saturday... I rode blue bareback... i love bareback.... i love blue.... he's so sweet and kind, kept spooking at max on his four-wheeler which kind of irritated me because max rides his four-wheeler around those horses everyday... i still love blue....


----------



## Moxie

I have a lesson today!!!!!


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> i worked on fence yesterday... dipped the dogs on saturday... I rode blue bareback... i love bareback.... i love blue.... he's so sweet and kind, kept spooking at max on his four-wheeler which kind of irritated me because max rides his four-wheeler around those horses everyday... i still love blue....



Next year when we need fence and stuff put up, you're gunna have to come out. I'll pay you in cookies. :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

mmmm.... I love cookies! Who are ya gonna ride for your lesson today??


----------



## Moxie

Probably Fritz because I have put off talking to my instructor about the whole topic. 

I am going to talk to her today and see how serious the whole situation is. We'll see how it goes.

Besides I'm so used to that lazy ole pony, I dunno what I'd do with a pony that actually had some get up and go. :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

Moxie said:


> Probably Fritz because I have put off talking to my instructor about the whole topic.
> 
> I am going to talk to her today and see how serious the whole situation is. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> Besides I'm so used to that lazy ole pony, I dunno what I'd do with a pony that actually had some get up and go. :lol:


...tsk tsk... You are only prolonging your pain! You will fall even more in love and then your heart will not just break, it will shatter! What are you doing to yourself~!!!!!

....Have fun on Fritz... I even just like his name... did you tell hubby to buy him yet???


----------



## Moxie

We actually fought all weekend with the idea of getting a PMU foal. At first it was okay to get the baby this fall, but now we're talking next year.


----------



## buckaroo2010

I just woke up :roll: School starts a week from tomorrow


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

thank goodness we get breaks at my job...im bored with what I do :?


----------



## farmpony84

my whole day is a break! ****... KIDDING... but I figure if the guys, YES the guys can all watch soap opera's while they are building their contraptions... then I can horseforum while I am splitting wires and cutting requisitions...


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOl farmpony

I got to run errends today FUNNNN


----------



## PoptartShop

4033.


----------



## buckaroo2010

I'm bored :roll:


----------



## farmpony84

me too. ... hubby says we are poor and i don't understand the degree of the situation and i'm not allowed to spend anymore money and we have no money and we're poor and blah blah blah... he's not very nice today...


----------



## buckaroo2010

aww im sorry


----------



## TaMMa89

I listened just song called American Pie (performed by Dave Stewart) and it made me wistful. I don't know why but in some reason it reminds me of my upper secondary school time. Actually, I met my old classfriend today and she told something about her plans regarding to her future. Where she'll start her next school etc.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

yup i am bored :roll:


----------



## buckaroo2010

There is nothing to do! I wanna eat!


----------



## farmpony84

...i want to eat too... will you pop me some popcorn please???


----------



## farmpony84

buckaroo2010 said:


> There is nothing to do! I wanna eat!


go to the stories and poems section and critique some stories... give some thoughtful insight and advice and blah blah blah... go now my bored friend... go quickly... but pop me some popcorn first...


----------



## TaMMa89

4042. 

You guys made me hungry.


----------



## Vidaloco

4043
I want a cigarette  
14 days no smoking. I promise I won't start up again but it's been a tough day. My house is starting to get really clean, I guess thats a good thing about trying to stay busy.


----------



## farmpony84

Vidaloco said:


> 4043
> I want a cigarette
> 14 days no smoking. I promise I won't start up again but it's been a tough day. My house is starting to get really clean, I guess thats a good thing about trying to stay busy.


Eat a carrot!


----------



## Vidaloco

4045
I just finished off a bowl of cherrys and cantalope. Maybe I'll go clean the bathroom :shock:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Smoke the carrot!!! :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

cleaning the bathroom... wow... that sounds... exciting....


----------



## Vidaloco

I have a glam life :lol: Maybe I'll just take a nap hmmm nap...clean....nap....clean... I have to make way to many important decisions.


----------



## GeminiJumper

Yay for clean bathrooms!!!


----------



## GeminiJumper

I think we should talk about boys/guys/men.

What ya think?


----------



## Salty_alydaR

^^^ can't live with 'em, can't live without 'em


----------



## GeminiJumper

Hahaha

true

but they are great


----------



## GeminiJumper

Well, SOME, I guess I should say


----------



## farmpony84

mine wont let me spend any money... he wont buy me pretty things... he kicked the dogs out of the house because he saw a flea, he wont paint the living room and hardwood the floors because he says we have no money... he wont buy me a new car and h's so way super mean to me....

teeheee... i love him........


----------



## GeminiJumper

"so way super mean" 

Hahahaha

BOYS, ughhh

lol


----------



## PoptartShop

4056.


----------



## Vidaloco

Mine is letting me buy a new sofa with the money saved from ciggys  I think he felt guilty when I told him in the 20 years we have been married all of our sofas have been 2nd hand. Never really bothered me but it will be nice to have a new one.


----------



## Vidaloco

We should all go over to farmponys house konk her husband on the head, steal his wallet and go buy paint.


----------



## megansthehorse

haha lol yer i agree. my bloke buys me drinks and chocolate hehe. but i give it to my mum and dad as i cant really eat anything major (belimia). i havent told him yet. i hate or either like boys nothing matters to me lol


----------



## GeminiJumper

Hahaha, we should!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

4061.
LOL!! That'd be funny. :lol:


----------



## Moxie

oooooooooooye... Im pooped! My riding lesson went alright. Had a different instructor so bleh.


Everyone here get a chance to weigh in on the gift exchange thread in the fillies section?


----------



## buckaroo2010

I'm sooo BORED!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

4064.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeahhhh tomorrow I got to go scehelual a vet to come out


----------



## PoptartShop

4066.  I'm off to bed, goodnight everyone!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4067

Night!!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

i have to go to hagkaup and buy 18 bundles of yarn.. yay :roll: :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

Are you making me a sweater????


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

nah, im knitting a horse blanket  
it will be my project while im horseless :wink:


----------



## GeminiJumper

Whoa!!! You're knitting a horse blanket??? That's amazing!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

haha, yeah ! i saw this ad in a horse magazine and though "this would be perfect for me to do while waiting for the horses  "
hmm.. ill try to put up a picture of the recipe picture  
but im off now.. bundles are awaiting


----------



## Moxie

Ooooooh... I should knit doggy winter sweaters..


Umm.... I dont know how to knit tho.


----------



## farmpony84

Riley is a 76, He looks pretty in yellow and well... any color... I'll be waiting for my blankie!!!!


----------



## Moxie

Har-Har!


I'm gunna start working on origami horses.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

haha ! never again will i be buying 18 bundles of yarn in a store half of my former classmates seem to be working at ! moving them into the basket was embarissing and taking them out to put on the register.. well, i wouldn´t be surprised if i blushed :lol:


----------



## Moxie

I used to work in a hobby store that sold yarn. I hated all of those REALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLY old ladies who seemed to know the sales better than I did......... grrrrr those ladies.




My mentally challenged dog is outside howling because my other dog is in the house. :roll:


----------



## farmpony84

...Now all your friends think you are an old hag! ****! Look at Sissi with her yarn adn her little yippie dog!!! ****!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

haha xD i bet they do :lol: 
it didn´t make the sitiation any betterthat i had to walk with a full grocery bag of yarn through the intire neighborhood :lol:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

i am BORED! :roll:


----------



## Moxie

You can do my homework.

You must:

Draft a complaint
Draft a summons
and
Draft an affidavit of personal service

:lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

im bored too. :evil:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

rather than fraft all that can I just have a draft...or draw...or whatever you happen to have on tap.... :lol: 

I'm seriously stressing....I'm becoming a horse trader! AAAACK! I'm sooooo stressing. Did I mention yet that this horse trade i'm doing is really stressful??? :shock: :shock: :shock: 

I don't knit but I do crochet!!! :wink: I made a doggie sweater for my sister's great dane!!! Stoopid dog ate it! :x


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

i just got such a weird phonecall, my mom wanted my to measure my wrist... and wouldn´t tell my why :roll:


----------



## Moxie

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> rather than fraft all that can I just have a draft...or draw...or whatever you happen to have on tap.... :lol:
> 
> I'm seriously stressing....I'm becoming a horse trader! AAAACK! I'm sooooo stressing. Did I mention yet that this horse trade i'm doing is really stressful??? :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> I don't knit but I do crochet!!! :wink: I made a doggie sweater for my sister's great dane!!! Stoopid dog ate it! :x



OoOOoOOoOohh My labbies need a doggie sweater! lol

Probably not the draft you're lookin for! :lol: 

Things will get better hun!


----------



## Green Jasper

Gosh
I'm bored to tears. Have guests coming later! Grrrrr don't feel like. They are coming to discuss my brothers sailing. He's going to Croatia to sail in the Laser World champs. Radical. I just had to tell you! hehee. Anyway. Holy moly! My dog just ate a mole. Ew. but it bit her, lol. As it made a mole hill and popped out the top she pounced on him. Scary. Mom was like RIVER NO! but she didn't listen. But she is a wolf! So she hardly felt it when the mole bit he. Guests are here! GTG


----------



## Moxie

I love wolves.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I only crochet in the dead of winter when i'm bored silly. 

dangit...draft...as in legal paperwork..ewwwww I can't use all my ..............<---thinking dots. :lol: :lol: :lol: IF I wrote it for you It would most likey have the phrase "because I said SO" in it! :lol: 

I know things will get better on this horse trade thing but the gal is 4 hrs away and i really wish we could just go sit down at the kitchen table and hash out all the details. This hurry up and wait thing really takes a toll on me. :roll: I need patience NOW!!!! :lol: 

I'm ok....


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Moxie said:


> I love wolves.


ME TOO!!!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

my goshh! summer vacation can be a real drag if you cant drive anywhere!!

i'm soo bored and its only....9:41 in the morning! i dont even know why i'm awake!! :shock:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

its 12:53 here


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

its five to five here  
have to go to work now...


----------



## Salty_alydaR

wow..time differences are so twilight zone!

its weird to think that people are acutally eating LUNCH right now! 
i havent even eaten breakfast!! :shock: 

i'm hungry...


----------



## TaMMa89

It's 8.06pm here .


----------



## PoptartShop

4095. I had to go back like 2-3pages to count all the posts, please count with me.  

It's 1:07 PM here.


----------



## TaMMa89

Alright.

4096.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Do we really have to count by hand???? Isn't there a post counter?

I don't have enough fingers and toes!!!! :lol: 



*4 * 0   9  *7*


----------



## GeminiJumper

4098

Its 1:11 pm right now

I miss my boy


----------



## TaMMa89

4099.


----------



## farmpony84

4100 

I never ad the count because I'm scared I'll get yelled at!!!!


----------



## GeminiJumper

4101

yeah, its a little scary putting the number in bc someone could be writing a post with the same number!!!


----------



## farmpony84

4102 - 

I havent seen brandon in days... do you think he went emo????


----------



## Moxie

4103

Brandon was on just the other night.




Origami horses are harder than they look! :evil:


----------



## GeminiJumper

4104

lol

you can make origami horses???

send me one!!


----------



## Moxie

GeminiJumper said:


> 4104
> 
> lol
> 
> you can make origami horses???
> 
> send me one!!


4105

As soon as I figure them out, I'll send you one!

 I got pretty paper n' everything. lol


----------



## PoptartShop

4106. LOL you won't get yelled at. :lol: It's easier if I'm not the only one counting, haha!


----------



## buckaroo2010

I dont like to count :? 

lol its raining here again


----------



## farmpony84

you are such a rebel!

I have had this song stuck in my head for days!!! It's by Kenny Rogers... it's about a baseball player... the ball go's up the ball go's down.... You know the one???? I can't get it out of my head!!!


----------



## GeminiJumper

OMG!!!!! I know that song and now its gonna be stuck in my head!!!!!!!!!

Gahhhh!!

What post is this???


----------



## farmpony84

...going home now... night night....


----------



## Moxie

# I dunno

Im pretty sure my tattoo is pealing. NASTY!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

Moxie..doesnt that mean that its infected??


----------



## PoptartShop

4113.


----------



## Moxie

Salty_alydaR said:


> Moxie..doesnt that mean that its infected??


I've had this tattoo for over a year now. I just got sun burnt, so I'm sure it's just peeling from being burnt.

I LOVE this tattoo, just yesterday alone I had 3 compliments on it.


----------



## Moxie

oh yea 4115


----------



## Salty_alydaR

4116!

oh ok..phew! cause if that were the case, it wouldnt be too fun..
really? what is it of?


----------



## Moxie

It's a portrait of my son and I from a picture that was taken when he was 3 days old. It's on my left shoulder. You can hardly see it in any of my pics, I'll have to take a pic of it. The only pic I have of it is when it was first done, it was all bloody and stuff, kinda nasty lookin.

Maybe I should get another tattoo?!?!  

I'll have the hubby take another pic soon.


----------



## buckaroo2010

I want a tattoo  

What im getting on my 18th bday


----------



## PoptartShop

4119.
I don't know what I want for my birthday yet, hmm.


----------



## buckaroo2010

well this bday I want a new cell phone, nose ring, and my ears done again


----------



## PoptartShop

4121.  Haha awesome.


----------



## Moxie

buckaroo2010 said:


> well this bday I want a new cell phone, nose ring, and my ears done again


4122

I pierced my own nose once. 

never again.


----------



## PoptartShop

4123.
Off to bed, goodnighttt!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

4124
yea, my dad said i can get my navel peirced on my 16th bday  

and for tattoos i want to get wings on my shoulder blades

a horseshoe on my ankle

and for my philipino heritage, a sampaguita flower(philipine's national flower)


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

i got my navel pierced when i was 12 years old :lol: 
and im getting a tattoo soon, with my sisters.. we were thinking arabic letters, but i want to get runes since well.. thats my heritage


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

_sorry for the double post_
its so hooooooot ! it´s already over 20°c ! and its just passed noon ! 
it was also so hot yesterday ! 
i nearly melt when i went out ! 
the weatherman is just waiting for the heat records to fall ! 
*takes another big sip of her kristall+







*
aahh, so tasty :lol:


----------



## GeminiJumper

4127

I'm going to St. Louis tomorrow to spend the weened with my sister!!! Woo hoo!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

4127 - 

I am tired today.


----------



## Moxie

4128

There was an accident near by, all of the ruckus woke me up. I can still hear the sirens- It makes my skin crawl and my stomach sick.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ough, i was once on this soccer tournement here, and we were sitting in out room when we heard sirens and later heard that a man had been shot :shock: where we had been walking about 5 mins earlier (or well he wasn´t shot there but someone drove him there so that was where all the cops and such were) 
shootings in icelands are extremely rare ! this is the only one i can recall :!:


----------



## jazzyrider

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> _sorry for the double post_
> its so hooooooot ! it´s already over 20°c ! and its just passed noon !
> it was also so hot yesterday !
> i nearly melt when i went out !
> the weatherman is just waiting for the heat records to fall !
> *takes another big sip of her kristall+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> aahh, so tasty :lol:


im sorry i had to laugh at this ^^^ it was 20C here the other day and its winter here lol to my body 20C is pretty cold :roll:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

haha ! i knew some austrailians(or ones in areas where is actally gets hot) would laugh ! but yeah.. im more comfortable in like 10-15 °c ! 
its just so weird because i remember waiting for the bus in january and looking at this big, er, thermist and seeing the number -18°c ! (and ofcourse i has to wait for an hour ! :roll: ) i thought this summer wouldn´t be as hot as the ones before becouse this winter was colder then the ones before ! crazy weather... :roll:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

question.. what is 20 degrees celcius equal to in degrees farenheight???


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

20=68 
http://www.albireo.ch/temperatureconverter/
*now don´t make to much fun of me :') im just not used to such heat ! the most recorded heat here is like 32°c ! remeber im close to the artic cirlce*
the heat is still rising...


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

oh gawd! lol. i think it is comfy when it is 75 - 80 out with no humidity lol! 68 is pretty chilly ! ! ! tht is like middle / beginning of spring weather! ! ! ! so if u came to america.. would you die in the heat?? lol 
just kidding just kidding ! :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

102 here.... a little warm....


----------



## TaMMa89

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> question.. what is 20 degrees celcius equal to in degrees farenheight???


Converter in my cell phone says that it's about 68ºf.

Brr... -18ºc sounds pretty cold. Our normal temperature is something between -2 and -12 in winter. Sometimes we can even have -25 or -30. In summer our temperature is something between 14 and 25.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

we have the same temperature tamma ! 
but i seem to be pretty quick to adjust to more heat ! i didn´t die of heat when i went to spain or portugal :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

I live in south Finland so the temperature is higher here than e.g in Lapland. I'm not sure but I reckon that the heat limit is around 25ºc here. We have had some days when we have broken this limit in this summer.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

yeah ! i live in the south too and i know its a bit colder in the north, but iceland isn´t such a big country so it doesn´t matter much !


----------



## farmpony84

I live in the south... but really technically it's the east but because of history.. it's the south... the south is in the east... teehee......


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

xD 
i pretty much can choose if i live in the west or south ! heck i can choose to say i live in america or europe :lol:


----------



## Moxie

my ex is being a pain in the butt. I detest that man.


----------



## TaMMa89

We aren't big too.. But because of the Arctic Circle we have some differencies between the south and the north.

I'm in the east too. In the south and the east. Close to a border of Russian ;p. I'd say I live in the east Finland but officially this area is part of the south Finland.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

hehe, my area is just called "the big capital area" ! so original ! :lol: 
just like the pond just outside of where i work, "the pond" (that is the official name) :roll:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

_im beeing a naughty little double poster_
i told you it was hot ! one heat record fallen and this is the hottest summer since iceland got its independance ! 8) 
so.. this is the hottest summer ever in my life ! do you now understand how i feel :')


----------



## PoptartShop

4146.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Moxie said:


> my ex is being a pain in the butt. I detest that man.


aww whats wrong now?


----------



## Vidaloco

4048
Its been at or above 100F (37C ?) here this week and suppose to keep on for awhile. August is a very hot time here not unusual to be in the 100 for days on end. Its been raining too so humidity on top of that.
16 days no smoking I'm going to start keeping a count in here for a few more weeks


----------



## Moxie

Gingerrrrr said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> my ex is being a pain in the butt. I detest that man.
> 
> 
> 
> aww whats wrong now?
Click to expand...

Seen how I have legal knowledge, I get to draft up our parenting agreement for the following school year. We're trying to make it as even as possible, but he's putting all of these restrictions on what days he wants and so on. 

It makes it very difficult to work with the man. He expects me to give up everything, and he give up nothing. 

Just frustrating because even though I'm not married to the little man anymore, I'm still trying to bend over backward to accommodate him.


----------



## Moxie

4050

I love the chicken dance polka


----------



## farmpony84

hmmm...Let me draft this thing for you... Let's see... How bout this? You can use my words, just copy and paste...

Parent 1 - (mommy) gets the child Monday thru Friday, Every Other weekend and all major hoildays.

Parent 2 - (daddy) gets the child Every Other weekend and all minor holidays...

How's that? I think it sounds pretty fair... What do you think????


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> hmmm...Let me draft this thing for you... Let's see... How bout this? You can use my words, just copy and paste...
> 
> Parent 1 - (mommy) gets the child Monday thru Friday, Every Other weekend and all major hoildays.
> 
> Parent 2 - (daddy) gets the child Every Other weekend and all minor holidays...
> 
> How's that? I think it sounds pretty fair... What do you think????


I should hire you for my attorney for now on! :lol:


----------



## Moxie

4053

I think it's time to wax my mustache  :lol:


----------



## GeminiJumper

Moxie said:


> 4053
> 
> I think it's time to wax my mustache  :lol:



Hahaha, nice!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

^ ^ ****!


----------



## GeminiJumper

I don't wax. I trim with tiny scissors. Although I do wanna give waxing a try.


----------



## Moxie

Waxing isnt all that bad once you get used to it.


----------



## PoptartShop

4158.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

ugh, bored.


----------



## farmpony84

i use that nair stuff... smells yucky though...


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> i use that nair stuff... smells yucky though...


I gave myself a crazy bad chemical burn with that VEET stuff. It was horrible. I had to go to the E.R. and tell the Dr. what I did. lol


Im such a dweeb.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

you guys make me laugh :lol: lol

Bored =/


----------



## lacyloo

ok nair burns the crap out of my legs.. So i cant use it.. :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

Moxie said:


> farmpony84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i use that nair stuff... smells yucky though...
> 
> 
> 
> I gave myself a crazy bad chemical burn with that VEET stuff. It was horrible. I had to go to the E.R. and tell the Dr. what I did. lol
> 
> 
> Im such a dweeb.
Click to expand...

Oh Gosh please tell me you were doing your mustache and not your... well... your.... uh... yeah....


----------



## Gingerrrrr

^ ^ ****. nair burns me too!


----------



## GeminiJumper

Yeah, I used the Nair stuff on my legs and had a really bad allergic reaction to it on my legs!!!!!!! Gaahhhh!!!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

blahh! i've tried veet once and it burned and gave me a bunch of little red dots on my legs!

now i use skintamate and a razor, it makes ur legs smooothhh


----------



## GeminiJumper

Yeah, now I just use body wash and a razer to get the leg hair done.

I might have to look into that Skintamate!!!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

its the best! and they all smell good too!!


----------



## Moxie

Salty_alydaR said:


> its the best! and they all smell good too!!


Yep, I second this!


----------



## GeminiJumper

ooooo!!! Two good ratings!!!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I don´t want tomorrow to come !


----------



## Gingerrrrr

why sis?


----------



## PoptartShop

*4174.*


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

funeral ! it´s not that i don´t want to go.. its just going to be hard 
im also kinda dreading seeing my dad.. there were some family problems today ..


----------



## SDS

PoptartShop said:


> *4174.*


*4714.*


----------



## PoptartShop

*4177*. LOL.


----------



## Moxie

4178


Yea, so I just put up a few vids of Fritz and I in the critique forum... 


I'm nervous. lol


----------



## PoptartShop

*4179.*


----------



## GeminiJumper

I'm off onto the train for St. Louis, MO!!!!! Wish me good luck! I'm so nervous because its my first time riding it alone!!


----------



## PoptartShop

Good luck, you'll do fine!! 
*4181.*


----------



## mlkarel2010

4182

I'm off to Texas on a plane. I'm not alone though. But I won't be on for like another week  

Good luck!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Awwww were going to miss you!!! I hope you have tons of fun  

So yall have no clue how sick I am of rain :x


----------



## PoptartShop

*4184.* Aww we'll miss 'ya, have fun!


----------



## buckaroo2010

I don't want to go to school!!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

does school start soon already? My little man doesnt start till like the second of sept i think....... i'm gonna cry


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah it does sadly i got back Aug 5th


----------



## Gingerrrrr

oh wow :shock: we go back September 3rd. im going to High School Finally!!! im scared :shock:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah Hs is fun im going into the 11th grade


----------



## PoptartShop

*4190.*


----------



## buckaroo2010

Its thhundering here


----------



## Gingerrrrr

its sunny here


----------



## Salty_alydaR

OMGAHHH!! i'm soo excited for the release of Breaking Dawn tomorrow!! i reserved a copy and i cant wait to pick it up


----------



## PoptartShop

*4194.*


----------



## buckaroo2010

I wish it was sunny here so i can ride...


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

3209


----------



## buckaroo2010

count count count :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

la lala i have an inappropriate song stuck in my head!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

dont sing it on the forum! :shock:


----------



## Salty_alydaR

ahaha!! i saw the song name on the In My Pants game!! :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

4201
17 days


----------



## buckaroo2010

17 of not smoking vida??? thats great!!!!!  

Yeah i saw that to Gingerrrrr! I think that it would be better if we didnt write stuff like that! Dont want you to get into trouble! :shock:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

**** i changed it! i figured it was too graphic even thought i edited it!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Ok good deal! im glad you did


----------



## Gingerrrrr

im stupid sometimes :roll:


----------



## kickshaw

way to go Vida!!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

whats stupid sometimes?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i act stupid sometimes is what i was trying to say.


----------



## buckaroo2010

ohh ok lol


----------



## Gingerrrrr

lol bored


----------



## buckaroo2010

Sameeee herererrrr


----------



## Salty_alydaR

*4211*


----------



## Gingerrrrr

:twisted: ------>  

LOOK! its a bi-polar smilie!


----------



## buckaroo2010

my hair is falling out :shock:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

i fell asleep with my lenses in... i hate when i do that :roll: 
4213


----------



## Gingerrrrr

buckaroo2010 said:


> my hair is falling out :shock:


YOUR GOING BALD! :shock:


----------



## TaMMa89

Moxie said:


> I gave myself a crazy bad chemical burn with that VEET stuff. It was horrible. I had to go to the E.R. and tell the Dr. what I did. lol.


Me too. I let it stay too long and got some burns (the maximum time is six minutes, isn't it? I used it something between ten and fifteen minutes). But I didn't go to the doctor.

I don't know what I should to do with my leg hair. I've tried nair - it doesn't remove anything. I've tried wax - It removes something but still doesn't make my legs totally hairless. Well, I've used razor - it removes everything but the result isn't very constant you know.


----------



## buckaroo2010

no not yet lol my hair is sooooooo thick its hard to handle lol i dont think i would go bald for a looonnggg time


----------



## TaMMa89

buckaroo2010 said:


> my hair is falling out :shock:


Do you have stress or something?


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yes I have been stressed alot lately


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I have tons of hair... :roll: My hubby says I shed worse than the dog. :lol: My girls *bless their hearts* check me for fallen out hairs before I leave the house. If we drive around with the windows down on the car and my hair isn't in a pony tail we play catch the hair strand! :roll: I have always done it! I thought maybe as I got older that I would shed less...I don't.  

ok...so this was rather random and doesn't really have anything to do with whatever...lol


----------



## Moxie

My hair falls out by the fist full, but thats only because I dont take my thyroid stuff like I should.  


IM SO PUMPED! I have an appointment for my tattooist on Monday!!!! HOOOOOOOOORAY! Then my husband and I have a riding lesson Monday evening! Big day! lol


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

my hair seems to be falling out too  
but my hairstylist aunt says that is normal for that to happen every 7 years or so..


----------



## Gingerrrrr

my hair falls out by the fist fulls too. when i brush my hair it looks like a mouse is on the floor of my bathroom from all my hair.


----------



## TaMMa89

My hairs fall out too. Luckily not badly but still.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Moxie said:


> My hair falls out by the fist full, but thats only because I dont take my thyroid stuff like I should.
> 
> 
> IM SO PUMPED! I have an appointment for my tattooist on Monday!!!! HOOOOOOOOORAY! Then my husband and I have a riding lesson Monday evening! Big day! lol


Tattoo?????? :shock: Whatcha gonna git? Where ya gonna git it? Got pictures? I want another tattoo..Hubby thinks its sill tho...


----------



## Moxie

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hair falls out by the fist full, but thats only because I dont take my thyroid stuff like I should.
> 
> 
> IM SO PUMPED! I have an appointment for my tattooist on Monday!!!! HOOOOOOOOORAY! Then my husband and I have a riding lesson Monday evening! Big day! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Tattoo?????? :shock: Whatcha gonna git? Where ya gonna git it? Got pictures? I want another tattoo..Hubby thinks its sill tho...
Click to expand...


I have 8 tattoo's now. My favorite being the portrait that I have on my left arm of me and my son from a picture taken when he was 3 days old.

I am getting my son's foot prints put on my shoulder blade! I'm so excited!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

Moxie said:


> Dumas'_Grrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hair falls out by the fist full, but thats only because I dont take my thyroid stuff like I should.
> 
> 
> IM SO PUMPED! I have an appointment for my tattooist on Monday!!!! HOOOOOOOOORAY! Then my husband and I have a riding lesson Monday evening! Big day! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Tattoo?????? :shock: Whatcha gonna git? Where ya gonna git it? Got pictures? I want another tattoo..Hubby thinks its sill tho...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have 8 tattoo's now. My favorite being the portrait that I have on my left arm of me and my son from a picture taken when he was 3 days old.
> 
> I am getting my son's foot prints put on my shoulder blade! I'm so excited!
Click to expand...

that is going to look so awesome!!


----------



## rubyrules

Ughhh. My golden retriever just caught and killed a rabbit. She's obsessed with those things. =/


----------



## Moxie

I just noticed that one of my dog's nails was broken down to the quick. Poor guy.


----------



## buckaroo2010

I want a tattoo I cant wait to get one
Moxie yours is going to be soo cute!


----------



## PoptartShop

*4230.* Please count...again, I had to go back & count everyone's post. Sorry but I know I'm not the only one who should count lol. :lol:
Ah...me & my bestfriend just took a LONG walk around the neighborhood, it was fun. Like old times (we used to do that!).[/b]


----------



## buckaroo2010

Why dont we just stop counting in here and go back to counting in the games? 
not much goes on in there no more :?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ok, im off for about a week-week and a half ! 
i have no idea really ! all i know is that i have a flight to Vestmannaeyjar tomorrow... and that i will sometime go back east again ! 
But i really should be getting to sleep ! I have a early flight to a small volcanic island (last eruption went over like half of the town in 1973) filled with drunk people who have been waiting to come here to drink their behinds off for a year ! 
yeah, it´s icelands biggest party ! 
_ok im gonna stay on here for a little longer :wink: _
4232


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

guys we are not in the 4000 posts go back to the forum and look! we are only at like 3200 somthing ! ! jeez 

lets just stop counting


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Sticky: [ Poll ] `»Thread of a million replys«´ AKA Random Chat 
[ Goto page: 1 ... 215, 216, 217 ] 3248 
see^^^^ 

we are at 3248


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

we added a count that was in the games section :wink: 
that´s why were at... 
4235 :wink:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

hun?


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOl what goin on everyone?


----------



## PoptartShop

*4238.*


----------



## Gingerrrrr

peoples, i am boreded.


----------



## jazzyrider

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> guys we are not in the 4000 posts go back to the forum and look! we are only at like 3200 somthing ! ! jeez
> 
> lets just stop counting


ok seeing as you werent a member of the forum when the counting thing started i will explain. we had a thread in the games section counting to 1000. during that time the 'thread of a million replys' started up. when we reached 1000 in that thread we continued the counting in this section to help with the 1,000,000 posts. hence why the numbers seem out of whack.

the counting will not stop as it has now been a non-controversial part of this forum for many months now and i remind everyone that if they dont like the counting, dont participate. i dont really see the need to devote a whole post to the subject.

i would like to say though to others that the whole idea of counting in this thread was to help add to the number of posts. if we post the number in the same post as one where we converse with others then that kinda defeats the purpose of counting to add more posts. if you are going to count please do it seperately to your normal conversation post. 

aside from that, anyone who hasnt yet read the conscientious etiquette policy, please do so and remember it when you post


----------



## Gingerrrrr

hmm whats everyone doing today. and i didn't know we continued counting on here from the other one in games. interesting.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Good Morning everyone!
How are yall?


----------



## Salty_alydaR

the sun is out! the weather is perfect! and i really want to go to the beach!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

I wanna go to the beach too! No fair


----------



## Gingerrrrr

lol. boreddd


----------



## buckaroo2010

Gingggerrrrrrrr your always bored!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

buckaroo2010 said:


> Gingggerrrrrrrr your always bored!


haha! i second this :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

its true!!! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

*4249.*


----------



## buckaroo2010

I need a hair cut!!


----------



## farmpony84

PoptartShop said:


> *4249.*


 I think there should be a rule on this count though, 'cus like these, to me... are cheater posts... You should have to at least ... SAY SOMETHING... What do you guys think?


----------



## Salty_alydaR

la la laaaa *sing sing sing*
hummmm hummmm
laaa dee daaaaa


----------



## farmpony84

.....Where is the love?????


----------



## PoptartShop

*4254.* I guess...but then again, I just felt like counting. :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

4255. Hello everybody .


----------



## lacyloo

la la la la la la


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Salty_alydaR said:


> buckaroo2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gingggerrrrrrrr your always bored!
> 
> 
> 
> haha! i second this :lol:
Click to expand...

i know! its cuz i usually have nothing to do.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4256
going to see the GFC play today, like every other weekend


----------



## PoptartShop

*4257.*


----------



## buckaroo2010

hey for once it didnt rain!!! yay!!!!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

hello everybody =]


----------



## PoptartShop

4260.  It's nice & sunny here too!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey girl!!!


----------



## mlkarel2010

4262

Hey all just checking in from down in Texas. So far down it's practically Mexico! It's amazingly hot and kinda boring cus it just got hit by that hurricane. Any way I was informed I need to go swimming now, so I have to run!

Tell everyone "hi" for me! I'll try to get back on soon!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hope you have fun MAK!


----------



## PoptartShop

*4264.* Ah, it's hot here too!


----------



## mlkarel2010

4265

Oh, forgot to mention I'm staying in a retirement park. I feel very um, young :wink: No offense to our older members.

So a lot of the time there isn't much going on and I'll try to get on as much as I can.


----------



## Moxie

4266

I look like I got attacked with a glitter bomb, I got my face painted at the fair, and now I have glitter E-V-E-R-Y W-H-E-R-E


----------



## PoptartShop

*4267.* So, what's everyone doing this weekend? Idk what I'm doing yet...for now, NOTHING. LOL! :lol:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4278
PopTart, can you get anymore posts?lol


----------



## mlkarel2010

4279

I think I'm just hanging out with my Grandparents until my cousin shows up. Not exactly sure though.

I need to buy a book! Any suggestions? I like fantasy and western books the most. Horses and dragons amuse me for some reason.


----------



## PoptartShop

4280. I'm so excited, next week me & my riding lesson friends are going on a nice trail ride & going through the water.  The water's up to the horse's bellies...it's gonna be soo fun!! :lol: Let's just hope Ozzy or AJ (I'm probably gonna ride AJ, I've been working with him lately & Ozzy needs a break) doesn't decide to roll in it. hehe jk!


----------



## TaMMa89

4281. Hello everybody . I just came from a stable. I don't know how I should to work with one young horse. I rode with him today (he's a school horse) but I didn't get a proper contact with his.

It's sunny and warm weather over here. I could go out and buy an ice cream or something .


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

i am bored and it is rainy and gross here ... blahhhhh


----------



## PoptartShop

*4283.*  Ah, I'm soo bored!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Its such a pretty day here today and a great day to ride!  I hope I can later I jsut got back fromm shopping yay~~!!


----------



## Vidaloco

4285
We count on randomness  
Day 19 the day the jolly green giant had twinkies for lunch and twinkie said "no stop thats my toe"


----------



## PoptartShop

*4286.*
LOL! :lol: Speaking of twinkies...yummy.


----------



## mlkarel2010

4287

I don't like twinkies....


----------



## PoptartShop

*4288. I'm off to the movies soon with my bestfriend, then she's sleeping over...AGAIN! LOL!! :lol:
Ew, like 18 days until school starts. :roll: Ehh.*


----------



## Gingerrrrr

hah school starts in September up here.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony

[4290]
School starts the 14th here


----------



## mlkarel2010

4291

The 18th here...


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4292
We just gt back from school three weeks ago. We had two weeks off though, yay


----------



## PoptartShop

*4293.* So, my friend decided not to sleepover until tomorrow night- we were both soo tired lol. :lol: We saw The Dark Knight...it was great!!!!  Very good movie...plus, the guy playing Batman is pretty darn cute.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4294
I know I loved that film too! People take their nine and ten year old kids and then they complain that they are having night mares. What idiots! IT's not made for little kids. READ THE TITLE! The DARK Knight., of course it's gonna be a dark film, but I really didn't think it was that scary.


----------



## mlkarel2010

4295

I haven't seen it...


----------



## PoptartShop

*4296.* LOL I know! Plus, it's rated PG-13. :lol: It was soo good.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

la la la whats everyone doing.


----------



## buckaroo2010

I want the movie That Dark Knight and I also want to seee Pineapple Express....James Franco = Ymmmmyyyyyyy


----------



## Gingerrrrr

wasnt he in Spiderman?


----------



## PoptartShop

*4300.*
Christian Bale (the guy who played Batman) omg...SOO hot! LOL! :lol: He is gorgeous.


----------



## mlkarel2010

4301

Everyone keeps asking me if I've seen it. I guess I should probably go see it then...


----------



## PoptartShop

*4302.* Yes! Go see it!


----------



## mlkarel2010

4303 

so it's good then right? you aren't lying to me?

Oh and for books I got the entire "ttyl" series. Hopefully that will be ok!


----------



## PoptartShop

*4304.*
Definitely not lying- it's a very good movie!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

heyy hows everyone ??? 

anyone on here play howrse?


----------



## Salty_alydaR

i'm quite peachy keen, thanks for askin  

uhh..you mean the basketball game?

if not, please explain cause curiosity just hit me


----------



## mlkarel2010

4307

Adding to my to do list: Go see Dark Knight :wink: 

I'm okay. Full out of my mind  Grandma must stop feeding me....

Howrse is a simulated horse game on the computer. www.howrse.com

Sorry I don't play it. I signed up for it and then looked at how the game play went and totally got bored before I even did anything.

I did like the "Let's Ride" games though except I never beat the Legacy of Rosemond Hill one because I couldn't find that phone number :evil: And I beat the barrel racing one in literally 3 hours the day I got it. I was very disappointed in it. Except for the fact I made my horse a zebra


----------



## Salty_alydaR

mlkarel2010 said:


> Howrse is a simulated horse game on the computer. www.howrse.com


4308

ahh ok thanks for the clarification


----------



## mlkarel2010

4309

No problem :wink: 

Personally I didn't like it and thought the way you played was really dumb, but I'm not trying to upset the howrse enthusiasts on here. I just have kinda moved on past the stage of horse video games. They are no longer my only connection to horses.


----------



## Salty_alydaR

oh yea, i was a horseland fanatic! but i stopped because i got wayy bored...and because my computer got viruses from it


----------



## mlkarel2010

4311

yeah, anymore video games get old fast. And because after you beat them a gazillion and one times they lose their addictiveness....

viruses are bad too


----------



## buckaroo2010

Its 100 degrees in this room!!!!! :?


----------



## PoptartShop

*4313.*


----------



## OnlySamwise

4314



> Its 100 degrees in this room!!!!!


It's 9:40pm and 76°F and going down in the family room *laugh like woody wood pecker*  (I'm just playin' around so please don't get offended)


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4315

So do you guys think this will reach One MILLION replies?


----------



## TaMMa89

4316
I think it will.

Ouch! I have a wound in my finger. Actually it was a clepsydra but I pinpricked it.

But these toffees are good. Yummm....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

4317


GOOD MORNING HORSE FORUM!!!!!!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

good morning ! og góðan daginn líka :wink: 
so i´m cheating... :twisted: i´m not supposed to be on the internet but it´s to tempting when your mom has a 3G internet connection :lol: 
but here i am, stuck in Vestmannaeyjar ! they´ve just started flying to the coast again, before there was too much fog...
but hey ! im one year older than the last time i was on here  
4318


----------



## TaMMa89

Happy birthday to you Sissi .


----------



## Moxie

TODAY IS TATTOO DAY!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

TaMMa89 said:


> Happy birthday to you Sissi .


thanks  it was actually yesterday but what the heck :lol: i was born so late on the 3rd i say my birthday spills over to the 4th :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

*4322.* Happy birthday!!! *cheers & throws confetti*


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

4323 
 
*offers cakes, pancakes and cocoa*


----------



## Gingerrrrr

BAWK BAWK :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco

4325
Day 21 count em folks thats 3 whole weeks the longest I have ever gone. I will be breaking a record as of tomorrow.


----------



## GeminiJumper

4326


----------



## Vidaloco

*Happy belated Birthday Sis*


----------



## TaMMa89

I got a bookshelf! I really want to put my books on that shelf and decorate it otherwise.


----------



## PoptartShop

*4329.* Vida that's great- you should be proud of yourself!!


----------



## mlkarel2010

4330

I believe Vida deserves a party too!!

*runs to walmart and gets two cakes. one says "happy bday Sissi!" with a pic of an icelandic and the other says "Way to go Maureen!" with a picture of a no smoking sign*

cake all around!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

ooo yumm!! i love cake!

CHEERS TO YOU VIDA!


----------



## farmpony84

i'm getting my dog fixed next friday. i'm very bothered by it. i know it's a simple surgury and they never have complications... but.. i love my puppy....


----------



## PoptartShop

*4333.*


----------



## mlkarel2010

4333

aw, your poor puppy...

when i got my dog fix we bought her a really fluffy dog bed so she'd feel better


----------



## farmpony84

he's gonna be sad in that vet clinic all alone... getting his little testicles ripped out....


----------



## farmpony84




----------



## Salty_alydaR

aww! he looks...kinda worried! poor pup-pup


----------



## Vidaloco

Thanks everyone I'll take angel food cake and strawberrys since its will be low-fat :wink: 
I have a question for all you modern persons out there. I feel like I'm ancient but what does emo mean?


----------



## farmpony84

that pic was actually cody, he's already fixed... i just htough he looked cute... teehee...

Emo, ok, I asked this queston so many times and all I got was a picture of a guy with eyeliner so I'm thinking it's basically a girley man in tight pants with black nail polish, long hair and make-up.... kind of like a transvestite that's not gay???


----------



## Vidaloco

So its a style like goth or punk? I thought maybe the letters stood for something like Emotionally Muted Offenders :lol:


----------



## Salty_alydaR

Vidaloco said:


> Thanks everyone I'll take angel food cake and strawberrys since its will be low-fat :wink:
> I have a question for all you modern persons out there. I feel like I'm ancient but what does emo mean?


it means a person is really *emo*tional. like, they have very deep feelings about saddness..they are usualy melodramatic teens who dont smile. emo music is kind of like punk music on estrogen


----------



## Vidaloco

So I was sorta right with the emotional part. Not bad for an old fart


----------



## Salty_alydaR

here, i've already posted this...but w/e
its a video on "how to be emo"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pK4bLMd0avU


----------



## farmpony84

omigosh! OMIGOSH! So the latest rage in the cool factor is to be a big sissy crybaby!!!!! **** RFLOL!!!

OMIGOSH you have me in hysterics! AAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

farmpony84 said:


> omigosh! OMIGOSH! So the latest rage in the cool factor is to be a big sissy crybaby!!!!! **** RFLOL!!!
> 
> OMIGOSH you have me in hysterics! AAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


unfortunatley, guys think too much about how girls like the "sensitive type" so, they make themselves into a girl to make them seem...estrogenical(is that even a word??) to make the girl THINK that they can relate :roll: its a load of bullcrap if you ask me


----------



## Vidaloco

So basicly your normal premenopausal teen angst in black attire.


----------



## Salty_alydaR

Vidaloco said:


> So basicly your normal premenopausal teen angst in black attire.


yea, but the premenopausal teens are usually boys! haha!


----------



## PoptartShop

*4346.* Aw, cute dog!!


----------



## mlkarel2010

PoptartShop said:


> *4346.* Aw, cute dog!!


4347 or is it 4348? I posted at the same time as you way back there. Sorry! I hope that didn't ruin our counting!

Your dog is adorable farmpony!

Yup Vida it can be angel food w/ starwberries! That sounds really good right now actually....  

They pretty much covered the emo thing


----------



## PoptartShop

*4348.*
You are 4347 (you still posted after me)  LOL that's okay!


----------



## GeminiJumper

4349


----------



## PoptartShop

*4350.*


----------



## mlkarel2010

4351

OMG MAKE MY BUG BITES STOP ITCHING!!!!

sorry, but i'm going to go crazy and it's going to look like someone attacked me w/ a cheese grader!!! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

^ ^ how was your show?!


----------



## mlkarel2010

Gingerrrrr said:


> ^ ^ how was your show?!


4353

Good, c? http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=133374#133374


----------



## Gingerrrrr

haha yeah i just read that. thats great!


----------



## farmpony84

I can't find anything to watch on TV... Geuss I'll watch the Closer...


----------



## Vidaloco

I love the closer but I'm watching Antiques Road Show on PBS


----------



## PoptartShop

*4357.* Mmm, I'm going to have some Ben&Jerry's ice cream soon- anyone else LOVE their cool flavors? My favorite is Cinnamon Bun!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey guys!!! How is everyone?
I start school tomorrow


----------



## Vidaloco

4359
Oh no, no ice cream for me. I'm suppose to be watching what I eat. My very sweet husband brought me home some frozen yogurt though


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yummmm I want some Ice Cream


----------



## mlkarel2010

4361

I've never been to ben and jerry's...

I should watch what I eat too, but right now I'm eating warm peach pie *drool* it's amazing! my grandma is a good cook!!!


----------



## lacyloo

4362

bored......


----------



## mlkarel2010

4363

me too... and i can't get into the chat room because this computer is so low tech... I think the blender is more complex than this hard drive :roll: :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

4364. LOL! :lol: I don't go to Ben & Jerry's (there's no store near me  ) but I get it at the grocery store lol it's soo good.  I don't have it that often...but hey, it makes for a nice treat!

Buck- wow, tomorrow?! That's SO early. & I thought my school was early...I start August 20th. :shock: Ugh, soo not ready. LOL I wish summer was longer. :evil:


----------



## mlkarel2010

4365

now i want ice cream.... STOP IT!!!    

I know... i want summer to last forever!


----------



## PoptartShop

*4366.* LOL sorry!  
Okay, I really want a strawberry & cream cheese Toaster Strudel...they are AMAZING!!!!


----------



## mlkarel2010

4367

i have a confession.....

I've never had a toaster strutel... ever.... :?


----------



## PoptartShop

*4368.* Really?! They're soo good...mmm. :lol: Perfect for breakfast...or even midnight snacking! They are really good.


----------



## mlkarel2010

4369

I always forget to buy some so I can try them...

honestly I don't know where i would find them in a store...

someone just needs to buy me some, then they can stop making fun of me!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

4370

oh you know whats really wierd??

if you get french fries and a strawberry milkshake from micky d's
and you dip the fries in the shake, it tastes JUST LIKE toster strudels!! :shock: 

i tried it one day out of boredom, and that was how i ate the rest of my fries :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

*4371.* Seriously? LOL!  I should try that.


----------



## Salty_alydaR

PoptartShop said:


> *4371.* Seriously? LOL!  I should try that.


yup! even the taste of the ICING is there! its crazy!


----------



## PoptartShop

*4373.* That's pretty cool, but odd, haha. 
Ah, well I'm off to bed. Goodnight everyone!


----------



## TaMMa89

4374. Hello! How is everyone?

I just ate a plateful of potato salad. Now I want some ice cream and It's your fault :wink: !


----------



## farmpony84

i just had a slimfast.... oh yum....


----------



## Vidaloco

4376

Good morning Horse Forum friends!


----------



## Vidaloco

Can you see my group hug? I just figured out there are sites out there with free smileys just copy and paste the code into your message and Voila!  your smiley appears


Heres one http://www.mysmiley.net/

My fav so far


----------



## PoptartShop

*4378.* Those are cute!!


----------



## farmpony84

......yawn..... *groan*....belch.....ARGH!!!!


----------



## Moxie

I need a nap.


----------



## farmpony84

me to... scoot over mox... i'm climbing in the bed... lets pop popcorn and watch chick flicks.....


----------



## Moxie

Thats what I'm talkin 'bout


----------



## PoptartShop

*4383.* Haha popcorn sounds good!


----------



## farmpony84

OK.. I got... Hope Floats, The Notebook, Pure Country, Something to Talk about.... Does Dante's Peak count as a chick flick?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i want a goat.


----------



## farmpony84

uh huh... and what would you do with a goat?


----------



## Salty_alydaR

4386

mmmm taco bell  
.89 cent soft tacos


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> uh huh... and what would you do with a goat?


keep him as a pet. i TRIED to get one but we already have 3 dogs so...


----------



## Salty_alydaR

Gingerrrrr said:


> farmpony84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh huh... and what would you do with a goat?
> 
> 
> 
> keep him as a pet. i TRIED to get one but we already have 3 dogs so...
Click to expand...

oh! you should get one of those fainting goats! their hilarious!
heres a vid about them

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5kKoBOfPJk

roflmao :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

i had one... my angry neighbors dog killed her... she was so cute and sweet... her name was annabelle... it was very sad when the mean hunting dog got her....


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> OK.. I got... Hope Floats, The Notebook, Pure Country, Something to Talk about.... Does Dante's Peak count as a chick flick?


You know..........................

Watching all of those flicks, Imma want to cuddle.... lol

I better get a body pillow.


----------



## farmpony84

****!!!!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

farmpony84 said:


> i had one... my angry neighbors dog killed her... she was so cute and sweet... her name was annabelle... it was very sad when the mean hunting dog got her....


thats so sad  
i'll bet she was scared stiff!


----------



## farmpony84

it really was sad. they ripped her leg up and then she went into shock... it was really sad....


----------



## Moxie

I told my husband I needed a pygmy goat. He said no.


----------



## farmpony84

he's a meanie head!


----------



## Moxie

He's trying tho!

He said that in a couple of weeks, he'll take another lesson. lol


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Man... a gal goes and gets groceries and look at all the fun I missed out on!!!!

1.) If we can put hot tamalies into the popcorn...I'll be right over! I love pure country, can we watch it first?!?!

2.) Ginger... I wanna goat too....A fainting one. I told my hubby that it would fix all of our stress!!! How can anyone be mad for long if you go out and scare a goat and it faints??? That has to be the funniest thing I have seen in ages!

3.) My hubby has vetoed that idea....*sigh* No goats for me.


----------



## Moxie

I think I have some hot tamalies.


I want to watch BABE...

..........................................That'll do pig, that'll do.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i had a pot bellied pig....but noooo i had to be allergic to it....even though im not allergic to horses, dogs, cats, or birds....only pigs and ferrets


----------



## Salty_alydaR

Gingerrrrr said:


> i had a pot bellied pig....but noooo i had to be allergic to it....even though im not allergic to horses, dogs, cats, or birds....only pigs and ferrets


aww! thats unfortunate..
my mom wanted a pot bellied pig
but now she really wants a pocket pig..but they're wayyy rare and only bred on one farm in England i think


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

allergic to pigs? OMGosh... can you eat Bacon???


----------



## americancowgurl31391

lol...wow dumas that was funny. So who rode today?


----------



## Moxie

My eyeballs hurt.

I didn't ride, yesterday's ride has put me off a bit.


----------



## Salty_alydaR

Moxie said:


> My eyeballs hurt.


my confusion and curiosity senses just kicked in haha!

why and how do your eyeballs hurt?? :shock:


----------



## mlkarel2010

I have NO idea what number we are on...

mmm, hot tomales.....  

I want a goat too!! no fair....

i didn't know you could be allergic to potbellied pigs... :shock: 

um, yeah, the eyeballs? what?


----------



## Vidaloco

4408


----------



## Vidaloco

4409
I'd like a goat, they have such tiny little turds you hardly notice them and they eat weeds. 
I want M&M's in my popcorn

PS the goats eat the weeds, their turds just lay there


----------



## buckaroo2010

So today was my first day of school and it went ok  I have 2nd lunch which im not soo happy about but it will get better my class I have till Christmas is Landscape Desiigns, Early Childhood 1, american history and Geomentrey  i hope it goes by fast!


----------



## PoptartShop

*4411.* Sounds good, Buck!!  
I'm taking:
-Integrated Math 3
-US History 
-Computers 
-Gym (blah, lol last year of that!)
-Psychology
-English
Next marking period I'm taking Graphic Design & some other things. 

 I'm going into 11th...kinda excited, but then again ugh. Haha, school's in like 15 days! :shock:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Vidaloco said:


> 4409
> I'd like a goat, they have such tiny little turds you hardly notice them and they eat weeds.
> I want M&M's in my popcorn
> 
> PS the goats eat the weeds, their turds just lay there



VIDA!!! You made me laugh out loud!!!!!! their turds just lay there..........bwhahahaha!

Between you and Barbarosa...The fun never stops! :wink:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

4413 

Sorry... I forgot to count!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

**** ... u guys always make me laugh =] 
... ps i want a goat too =]


----------



## Vidaloco

4414
You should live with us, the fun never stops :lol: guess thats what makes for 20 good years of marriage....lots of belly laughs. 

I figured out why they call these the dog days of summer. I came inside from the sunny day to a dark house tripped on a dog and fell flat on my face. Then I was feeding old bread to the mob and one of my little guys jumped up and bit my finger. I bled like a stuck goat.


----------



## Salty_alydaR

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> **** ... u guys always make me laugh =]
> ... ps i want a goat too =]


here ya go equinegirl  










HEHE!


----------



## PoptartShop

*4416.* LOL that looks weird. :lol:


----------



## Salty_alydaR

but its fluffy


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

yay!!!!!! i have an internet goat!!! woot woot! 
thanks Salty !


----------



## Salty_alydaR

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> yay!!!!!! i have an internet goat!!! woot woot!
> thanks Salty !


YEEEE!! your welcome  

whats his/her name? :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010

umm, i swear our counting is off... it's too easy to make mistakes...

I think people don't count the other people who don't count... oh well


HAHAHAHA, Vida you made me laugh!!!

Hey Buck, you should check out the Student Support Group in the off-topic section :wink:


----------



## Moxie

Vidaloco said:


> I want M&M's in my popcorn


It's a darn good thing I have a king size bed. lol


----------



## Salty_alydaR

Moxie said:


> Vidaloco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want M&M's in my popcorn
> 
> 
> 
> It's a darn good thing I have a king size bed. lol
Click to expand...

make way everyone! i want some popcorn too!!


----------



## mlkarel2010

Moxie said:


> Vidaloco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want M&M's in my popcorn
> 
> 
> 
> It's a darn good thing I have a king size bed. lol
Click to expand...

 :wink: yup!

party at Moxie's!!


----------



## PoptartShop

*4424.* I just had amazing mozzerella sticks...YUM!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

4425

*GASP!* i just realized i had taco bell AND rubios all in one day! :shock: 
gosh i'm so bad  :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

4426



Salty_alydaR said:


> HEHE!


Aww.. This is so sweet! 

I'm happy. Do you remember when I told that I worked on a strawberry patch for a week? I got a payslip today. I earned approximately 225 euros. Not much but better than nothing.


----------



## Moxie

4427

Morning.


----------



## GeminiJumper

4428

Morning!!


----------



## farmpony84

I'm awake!


----------



## Moxie

4430

Im not yet totally awake. 

Boooooooooo family is coming over.


----------



## farmpony84

evil friend is making me walk at lunch time... hate walking... running worse... hungry want food... excersize is bad... must go pee now...


----------



## PoptartShop

*4432.* I'm wide awake myself, LOL!


----------



## farmpony84

I ran 2 miles... forgot to bring a fresh bra... sitting here bra-less now...


----------



## PoptartShop

*4434.* LOL...well it's good you ran! Running's fun but then again TIRING. Sometimes (since it can be too hot outside) I run around my basement (it's pretty large)- work up a sweat! :roll:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Salty_alydaR said:


> XxXequinegrlXxX said:
> 
> 
> 
> yay!!!!!! i have an internet goat!!! woot woot!
> thanks Salty !
> 
> 
> 
> YEEEE!! your welcome
> 
> whats his/her name? :lol:
Click to expand...

i shall name her .... equinegrl's internet million responce thread pet goat, Fluffy 
hehehehehehehehe


----------



## farmpony84

I ran and sweated in my bra so i didnt put it back on but now i have a lesson so i will have to put it back on! lol....


----------



## PoptartShop

*4337.* Well, I'm gonna go to the barn & go on a nice trail (through water too!).  I'll take some pictures (I'm still deciding which camera to bring- my old one that doesn't take good pics or my nice Canon...)


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> allergic to pigs? OMGosh... can you eat Bacon???


yea i can....its weird because there sappost to be really clean....


----------



## amightytarzan5

Pigs are awesome! I've never heard of someone being allergic to them before though...weird. My friend's pig just died  

His name was Pig-Pig.


----------



## PoptartShop

*4340.*  I decided I'm going to bring my Canon. I'm using my Dad's case for it, sooo yeah it'll be protected. lol. :lol: See you guys later!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

amightytarzan5 said:


> Pigs are awesome! I've never heard of someone being allergic to them before though...weird. My friend's pig just died
> 
> His name was Pig-Pig.


my mom tried feeding mine bacon and it got scared and ran away squealing :shock: my dog and my pig use to run around the house chasing each other...it was hilarious...when we brought her home i told my dad she looked like Jessica Simpson so we named her Jessica....****


----------



## buckaroo2010

Gosh I just got home and im soo tired!!!! :shock:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

i am beat ! 
im so tired, mentally and physicly but not in a way i want to go to sleep.. i just don´t want to stand up ! 
that´s what travelling will do to ya :!:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Where did u go?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

i was in this little island off the south coast, so today i had a 3 hour boat trip followed by a drive to my mom boyfriends dad who lives in about an hour drive away and after that driving back home to reykjavík ! 
home sweeeeeeeeet home :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

*4346.* Well, I'm home.  The trail was LOVELY.
& OMG, guess who I rode?! This new draft, his name's Bailey. He is BEAUTIFUL. (I forgot to ask his exact breed, I'll have to ask again soon) but wow, he's a lovely ride. Very smooth, listens well- he's amazing! Great trail horse. 
I'm going to post piccies (in the view from horse's ear) topic- hehe he kept trying to graze so I didn't get TOO many. But they came out nice.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

i am tired ***yawns***


----------



## PoptartShop

*4348.* Me too!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4349
Wow! The site activity has gone up a bomb!


----------



## PoptartShop

4350.  I'm off to bed, goodnight HF!


----------



## TaMMa89

Good afternoon. Going to a stable presently.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

i'm up... Good Morning Everyone


----------



## Moxie

Morning.


----------



## Vidaloco

4354

Me too *yawn* haven't been checking in but its been 26 days now, wanted to let you all know I haven't slipped.


----------



## GeminiJumper

4355

Congrats, Vida!!! Keep it up!!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Congrats Vida!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

*4356.* Aw Vida that's wonderful!!


----------



## TaMMa89

Huh. There was a moderate riding accident at a stable today :shock: (I wasn't a participant).


----------



## Gingerrrrr

TaMMa89 said:


> Huh. There was a moderate riding accident at a stable today :shock: (I wasn't a participant).


omg what happened!?!? :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop

*4359.* Oh no, what happened?


----------



## GeminiJumper

4360

What happened????


----------



## TaMMa89

Actually, I don't know very well because I was in a stable when it happened. One girl came and told to me that somebody was lying on the riding arena. Well, that lady was dropped off a horse and maybe a hoof or something hit her because she had gotten two nasty wounds to her neck. She said afterward that she was knocked out momentary and that she feel dizzy and can't remember what happened. She lay on there for some time, then she get up and sat for some time. Finally her friend took her to a doctor (or I hope so).


----------



## PoptartShop

*4362.* Aww,  that's gotta hurt.
I hope she'll be okay.


----------



## GeminiJumper

4363

Yikes!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey everyone how are yall doing?


----------



## PoptartShop

*4365.* I'm doing good!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Great! I'm glad to here that!


----------



## PoptartShop

*4367.*  Yet jealous of my friend, lol she's at Six Flags!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

one bundle down... 17 to go !


----------



## PoptartShop

*4369.*


----------



## TaMMa89

4370. Sometimes I feel frustrated with this situation (job searching etc.)


----------



## GeminiJumper

4371

What kind of job are you looking for??


----------



## TaMMa89

Almost anything.


----------



## GeminiJumper

4373

Hmmm, well, what have you been looking at so far?


----------



## Moxie

4374

I'm off to take the dogs to the vet.


----------



## GeminiJumper

4375

Are you the one who's getting their dogs neutered??


----------



## PoptartShop

*4376.*


----------



## buckaroo2010

blahh im in class


----------



## PoptartShop

*4377.*  Wow I can't believe you're in school that early LOL it's only August 8th!! I start the 20th & I thought THAT was early, haha.


----------



## TaMMa89

GeminiJumper said:


> 4373
> 
> Hmmm, well, what have you been looking at so far?


At first I have to warn that there are ranting in the air now:

I've put some application forms to shops (local bargain store, smaller boutiques etc.). I've also signed up an employment office and personnel renting office as an unemployent. I think I'll cruise local companies in the next week and ask if they can offer some job to me. Actually I've found some cleaning job but I still try to find something else. But if I can't find anything better I reckon I'll ask for this cleaning job.

One problem is that I'm living a little municipality and there aren't big cities close to it. It means that there aren't lot of vacancies over here. And a distance between the municipality and the closest (even small) city is something between 10 to 20 kilometres. Ok, I have a driving licence but I haven't a car. Ofcourse there are some busses which ply between this city and our municipality but the public communication between them are still pretty poor so I can't bank lot of on them. And as you know, I'm a spending a gap year and living still with my parents. I don't want to move away just now because I can live for free when I'm at home. I.e I haven't to pay any rent etc. My intention is that I'll collect some money during this year so I can pay my later studies. And if I want to be honest - I still have to be adapt to a notion of an independent life before I'll take a final step.

I don't know but I've thought that I would might buy a moped or something because it would relieve my situation a lot. I could admit if someone offered or I found a job out of bus line -or timetable (a car is too expensive ailment only for backup but moped is cheaper. I even reckon so). And I can't admit any job if I don't know how I do with commutes. Well, ask what dad think about this idea. Well, he said I shouldn't preteempt a current situation! We have talked about this earlier too and he said it isn't a bad idea then. Now he said that he has planned that we could might travel our commutes together if I got a job out of bus line (he is working in this small city about which I told earlier). But his site is varying because he is a coachman of an excavator. And how we would do if I got a job whose shifts would be different than him? I'm sure neither want to wait hours only because pone is working if it isn't necessity. Well, I'm a major and I've enough money on my bank account so I could buy a moped all by myself if I wanted but in some reason I can't do any bigger decisions against my parents' will (maybe I hope my dad could benefit me a bit because I haven't any incomes as long as I'm a jobless).

I know I'm inclined to overreacting and vain concerning but I didn't even mean that I should to get a moped or something _just now_ . It was only a suggestion which would improve my changes to find job and I only wanted that we could view it as one choice. I felt that my dad patronized me and maybe it's the worst thing (e.g he eyed one job advertisement with me. It was on a website of a local employment office. He said someting like I could ask that place if I had Hygiene Proficiency Certificate. Then I could ask if I the boss of this place could strike a balance between his work time and my work time. I know he did mean nothing bad but still... If I find a job I'll become an employee and I can't say to the boss that "hey, fit my work time with my dad work time that I can work here". So I got a feeling that my dad doesn't take my effort to find job very seriously. I know that he didn't meant it so and I also know I'm pretty sensitive but still.. 

Sometimes I feel frustated and cosseted because I can't admit a job if it's out of this municipality or bus line. Are my plans too unrealistic if I want to stay home and still find some (nice) job? Like you can read in the first unit I haven't been very diligent with searching but I promise to try harder... And luckily my dad seemed finally to keep an idea about a moped as one choice.

I'm really really sorry for ranting so much. I know that pressures like this are a normal part of young people's life but I feel much better now when I can share my bad day with someone  .


----------



## PoptartShop

*4379.*


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

4380
i just came home from the blue lagoon ! it was nice and my skin is so soft right now ! 
but i think im getting sick :x


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> but i think im getting sick :x


Oh... I hope you won't.


----------



## Moxie

GeminiJumper said:


> 4375
> 
> Are you the one who's getting their dogs neutered??



4382

No, they were just going in for shots and their check ups. I think farmpony was the one getting her dog fixed.


----------



## PoptartShop

*4383.*


----------



## farmpony84

that's next friday... the doggy day..... poor mox's pup-pups! are they sad about their shots?


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> that's next friday... the doggy day..... poor mox's pup-pups! are they sad about their shots?



I dont think so, they got to pick out a treat at petsmart, then go to the dog park... so it really was doggy day out.


----------



## farmpony84

which meant no Moxie on the 'puter!!! selfish....


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> which meant no Moxie on the 'puter!!! selfish....


bwha, didju miss me???  

I'm on this forum way too much anyway. :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

*4388.*


----------



## farmpony84

Moxie is on the forum too much? teehee... I can never stop talking!


----------



## GeminiJumper

4390

lol!! :roll:


----------



## PoptartShop

*4391.*


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4392! Hey guys, check out my website
www.hersocalledlife.webs.com
I'm not completely finished, but I will be soon. Please tell me what you think of it and if you have any suggests I'll be more then happy to hear them!


----------



## PoptartShop

*4393.* Very cool Rach, I like it!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4394
Thanks! Do you have any suggestions? I wanna make it as good as I can!


----------



## GeminiJumper

4395


----------



## TaMMa89

4896.


----------



## GeminiJumper

4397

Its a 3, Tamma, not an 8!! lol


----------



## TaMMa89

4398.

Oops. It seems that I need glasses :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop

*4399.* LOL! :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

4400. I have a bagful of salmiak. Yum!

I could go out and pick some raspberries. There are some wild berry bushes close to our home.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

aww.. now i want to go pick berries ! i just found out yesterday that they have grown enough for eating ! they´re only bluberries and... "kræki"berries :lol: you know, those little black ones :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

4402.
I got... Well... I don't know how much but still enough raspberries.


----------



## PoptartShop

*4403.*


----------



## americancowgurl31391

4404


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

To ride or not to ride ?


what a stupid question


:lol: :lol: 

4405


----------



## GeminiJumper

4406

I love that quote!!!!

And,

Ride to live, live to ride


----------



## Moxie

4407

I have steak in my teeth... grrrrrr


----------



## GeminiJumper

4408

lol

I just had hot dogs! yum


----------



## PoptartShop

*4409.*


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4410
Aussie Aussie Aussie! Oi! Oi! Oi!


----------



## PoptartShop

4411.
Hahaha.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4412
Hey Poppy, do you have any suggestions for my website?


----------



## TaMMa89

The sun is shining and it's almost +20 over here. Finally! The last week was very rainy so this sunshine is very acceptable.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

4414
a volcano eruption has started here.. under a glacier !


----------



## GeminiJumper

4415

Whoa!!!!

Are you anywhere near it?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

nah, it´s in the east and im in the west !
4416


----------



## PoptartShop

*4417.* So, my sister-in-law's in the hospital right now, going to have the baby! So I'll officially be an aunt...LOL! :lol: She didn't have it yet but yeah.


----------



## TaMMa89

Congrats, Poptartshop .


----------



## RusticWildFire

Congrats!! I love being an aunt. Especially when they are babies they are soo fun


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm an aunt. Or actually a half aunt. My halfsister has a son. He starts his 2th grade now.


----------



## RusticWildFire

*4421*. Aren't they fun!?


----------



## PoptartShop

*4422.* It's 1:43PM right now, they say she's gonna have it around 3:30PM.  I can't wait to see what it looks like-oh, btw it's gonna be a girl. They are naming it Mia...hehe cute I guess? LOL! :lol: Ahh this is so exciting.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Awwww Pop thats great news!!! and its such a cute name!!  Make sure to tell us how she is!
Sis omg a Volcano eurpution???? hope its dosent come your way!!

I have been so busy lately Friday night I went to the St.JUde rodeo and it was pretty good there wasnt that many riders but it was still good and I spent the night with my friend and we went swimming and slept in late and now im just dreading how i dont want to go to school tomorrow


----------



## shona&Fizzi

We can reach a million  :lol: 
We just have too carry on these random posts:lol:

Aww wow pops goo youu !!!



xx


----------



## TaMMa89

4424.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ah, the eruption is nothing to worry about for me ! it´s under Vatnajökull glacier i think, or atlest near it so it´s mostly just sulphur infected water the people near it have to worry about ! 

2 down 16 to go 8) 

4425


----------



## farmpony84

I just watched journey to the center of the earth... I had no idea it started in Iceland! I felt special because I saw scenes of iceland and thought... I have friends there!!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Thats the new movie that is out isnt it?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

haha cool ! i wan´t to see that movie ! but it feels kinda silly though, i mean the surroundings are so familiar and they´re even wearing an icelandic clothing label ! :lol: 
But one thing about that movie bugs me, the name of the tour guide (who is also icelandic :lol: ) is so wrong ! if shes supposed to have an icelandic name it should be hanna (no h at the end) and ásgeirsdóttir because of the icelandic naming system, but appearently that is to complicated :roll:


----------



## GeminiJumper

I've actually only seen the original Journey To The Center Of The Earth!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah I havent seen either of them but it looks like it would be a pretty good movie  I really want to see the movie The House Bunny


----------



## RusticWildFire

my mom aunt and I took my younger nephew to the journey to the center of the earth last weekend and it was pretty good. Much better than I thought it would be!

*
4431*


----------



## TaMMa89

4432.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Makes me want to see it now


----------



## GeminiJumper

4434

Today was beautiful out!! Well, still is...


----------



## Salty_alydaR

4435

i went to dog beach today and i acutally got Kona SWIMMING! :shock: 

she never does that! i'm so proud of her  
and she figured out that she has to jump over the waves instead of running from them :roll:


----------



## GeminiJumper

4436

Awwww!! She sounds like a cutie!!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

4437

yea and i acutally saw her go up to someone, crawl under their arm and sit with them on thier towel while they were reading :roll: 

i think we socialized her TOO much haha!!


----------



## PoptartShop

4438. 
Wow, I'm FINALLY home. We left the house to go to the hospital around 2:30ish.  She was planning on having the baby at like 3:30. 
Didn't happen.  Soo, we kept waiting.
Then finally at like 6PM they told us she was at 9CM & it could happen any minute, or to a few hrs! :shock: 
Ugh, waiting & waiting...was pretty bored. LOL! :lol: But very excited. I kept busy by looking at all the cute newborns in the nursery place...it was so cool. 
8:30 came- my brother comes out of the labor room thingy & FINALLY announces the baby is born!!!!!!!   LOL & wow is she BEAUTIFUL. She's so pretty, & I love her already.
So, I'm officially an aunt.


----------



## Salty_alydaR

4439

woahh! i'm reading my palm right now and its like..really freaky!! :shock:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Salty_alydaR said:


> 4439
> 
> woahh! i'm reading my palm right now and its like..really freaky!! :shock:


HOW?!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

Gingerrrrr said:


> Salty_alydaR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4439
> 
> woahh! i'm reading my palm right now and its like..really freaky!! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> HOW?!
Click to expand...

a website i found on google  

http://www.lifescript.com/channels/...ivations/how_to_read_your_own_palm.asp?page=1


----------



## Gingerrrrr

thats cool


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4440







 :shock: :lol: 
I remember once I did all of the smileys when I was little and I got in trouble. :lol: 
I get really tempted to do it. Maybe one day....or now! :twisted:


----------



## TaMMa89

4441. Hello everybody.


----------



## Moxie

4442

Morning


----------



## Moxie

4443

I'm hungry....... :?


----------



## Moxie

4444



YAY! 



My husband is taking another lesson with me today!


----------



## GeminiJumper

4445

YAY for hunnys riding horses with their hunnys!!!! lol


----------



## Moxie

4446

I know, Im excited!!!!  I'm riding a different horse today too.. His name is Junior.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

wow that´s great ! i love riding new horses 
im probably going up north tomorrow ! and that means i might get to see my horses  I haven´t seen them since may


----------



## Salty_alydaR

buena mañana. ¡mi perro va loco!

éste es Kona por la mañana :roll:


----------



## PoptartShop

*4449.*LOL that smiley is weird. :lol:


----------



## Salty_alydaR

haha! its supposed to be hyper :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

4451.I'm tired .


----------



## Moxie

4452


Well I got a spot of bleach on my new teal cami. Smoooth move!


----------



## PoptartShop

*4452.*  I'm not, LOL I got 11hrs of sleep last night!


----------



## GeminiJumper

4453

Lol, nice Mox, nice!

I hate working with bleach bc I'm accident prone!!


----------



## PoptartShop

*4454.*


----------



## Moxie

GeminiJumper said:


> 4453
> 
> Lol, nice Mox, nice!
> 
> I hate working with bleach bc I'm accident prone!!


4455

I love to wear white, but the only way I can keep it looking nice is if I work with bleach because I am always spilling, or getting jumped on, or getting smeared on.


----------



## GeminiJumper

4456

lol :roll:


----------



## farmpony84

I wanted to go to the QH show tomorrow but my trainer just called and said that there were no horses in the 2 year old class and only 5 in the green class... should I go? Wed. is the all-novice day and I'm definitely going to that one but it doesnt have a 2 year old class......
:?:


----------



## PoptartShop

*4458.*[/b]


----------



## Gingerrrrr

sooo does anyone watch Scrubs?


----------



## buckaroo2010

I dont lol gosh im tired im already sick of school


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> I wanted to go to the qh show tomorrow but my trainer just called and said that there were no horses in the 2 year old class and only 5 in the green class... should I go? Wed. is the all-novice day and I'm definitely going to that one but it doesnt have a 2 year old class......
> :?:



Why not go for kicks and giggles?


----------



## buckaroo2010

its super hot here!


----------



## farmpony84

the only reason I'm thinking about not doing it is because it's like $8 per judge per class and there are 2 judges per class, so 16 per class and then teh drug fee, the office fee, the haul in fee....

I dont know... couple hundred bucks by the end of the day... I'm def doing Wed though...free clinic in the morning and then I think I can ride in 3 or 4 classes... really limited when you are on a baby....


----------



## buckaroo2010

Well maybe you can get a show done soon Farmpony


----------



## GeminiJumper

4465


----------



## buckaroo2010

So whats up guys!
Everyone ok?


----------



## GeminiJumper

4466

I'm doing okay. Being nervous though whenever the phone rings because my hunny threatened to call me sometime!!! Gaahhh!! hahaha


----------



## buckaroo2010

awww lol


----------



## farmpony84

I'm going to the show... I decided. I'm going up tomorrow, I promised I'd braid a couple manes anyway... once again western chick braids for the english brats! LOL... I have to check the rule books, maybe I can ride in junior horse, not sure if a 2 year old is elidgeable or not since they have their own division, and of course all the trainers will be out there... never mind, just talked myself out of it, I'll do a couple open walk/jogs and maybe the green class, that's a new division....... OH THE STRESS OF IT ALL! And I'm showing Wed. too so I might not play w/ you guys for a few days....!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Well thats good  you get to show!

Oh NO u wont be on here


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ok, so im going north tomorrow  theres some chance that i´ll get to see my horses, but still.. i don´t know if they´re accesseble ! :?


----------



## Vidaloco

4471
Love your new avitar Sis. Did you do the sand horse? 
4 weeks now


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

wow ! a whole month ! congratulations ! 

yeah i did about 26 of those in this beach in Vestmannaeyjar :lol: people were starting to stare :lol: 

4473


----------



## Vidaloco

All horses? Wow a whole herd :lol: Really pretty, I can see why people stared. 
Thanks by the way :wink:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

:wink: 
maybe i should upload a picture of the heard :lol: it took a while to get a decent teqnique so the first ones are pretty lame :lol:
but i love drawing/writing in the beach ! i also wrote my name and hi in 3 languages because i saw that a boat was about to sail by :lol: 
4475


----------



## GeminiJumper

4476


----------



## PoptartShop

*4477*. [/b]


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> I'm going to the show... I decided. I'm going up tomorrow, I promised I'd braid a couple manes anyway... once again western chick braids for the english brats! LOL... I have to check the rule books, maybe I can ride in junior horse, not sure if a 2 year old is elidgeable or not since they have their own division, and of course all the trainers will be out there... never mind, just talked myself out of it, I'll do a couple open walk/jogs and maybe the green class, that's a new division....... OH THE STRESS OF IT ALL! And I'm showing Wed. too so I might not play w/ you guys for a few days....!




NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! DONT LEAVE ME!!!!!!!!! :lol: 

Oh yea, 4478


----------



## GeminiJumper

4479


----------



## RusticWildFire

*4480.*


----------



## GeminiJumper

4481


----------



## PoptartShop

*4482.*


----------



## Moxie

4483

I love that this forum has a journal section. It's very therapeutic to write down my thoughts. I just got done venting in there, and I already feel better.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

hey guys! Sorry i haven't been posting .. i had a horse show this weekend and i have been busy doing other stuff.. I did good at the show ...3blue, 4red, 4yellow, 3white, 1pink, 2 trophies, Champion in English (got a big ribbon and an embroidered sport bag for being champion) and if there was such a thing as reserve reserve champion then i would have gotten that in Western ... so we had a good day... And i may have some picss...


----------



## PoptartShop

*4485.* That's great, good job!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Great Job!!!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

thanks !


----------



## Gingerrrrr

mooo


----------



## PoptartShop

*4489*.


----------



## GeminiJumper

4490

Congrats!!!


----------



## farmpony84

I went to a show today... There were no 2 year olds for the 2 year old class again so I signed up for Green Horse, missed it... I only had half my bands in and no tail when they called the class.... So I did novice ameteur (placed fifth out of six) and then I rode in Junior horse, which was full of trainers (placed sixth out of six) but I was actually really really happy with my ride. My jog was awesome and my lope was not bad for a 2 year old... just not good enough to compete in those classes! Great experience though and it was nice facility (commonwealth park)...

Anyway, going back tomorrow for the all novice day...If i can walk... I was mounting and riley took a step, I dropped back down on my right foot...wrong... andit popped... all swelled up today! LOL.. be moving like an old lady tomorrow... Wow! this was a long post for this string.... Should count as like FIVE replies! LOL...


----------



## GeminiJumper

4492

lol

well, i'm glad it was a good experience for you!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

i am bored :x


----------



## GeminiJumper

4494

Me, too.........blehhh...... :evil: :arrow: :twisted: :?: :roll: lol


----------



## Salty_alydaR

4495

ahaha!! Blades of Glory is like, the best movie everrr!! :lol:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

lol ..
anyone watching the olympics?


----------



## Salty_alydaR

not right now, they arent on yet

BUT now, we're watching Super Bad :shock:


----------



## GeminiJumper

4498

I usually watch the Olympics in the morning. I can't believe I missed the Dressage!!! Jeezzz


----------



## Salty_alydaR

4499

omgsh!! who saw the dressage competition when the horse looked like something was wrong, and he wasn't listening to the rider's aids??

i was freaking out for the horse's sake :shock:


----------



## Moxie

4500

I saw that! The poor horse's ear looked like a bee or something flew into it.


----------



## Salty_alydaR

4501

yea, i wanted the guy to get off and check on him...

poor horsie


----------



## PoptartShop

*4502.*


----------



## RusticWildFire

*4503. *

I love my boyfriend  *sigh*


----------



## PoptartShop

4504.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday

almost


----------



## Ruby Tuesday

to


----------



## Ruby Tuesday

1 million.....


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Good Morning Horse Forum Family! ! ! ! !


----------



## TaMMa89

Hello. What a rainy day.


----------



## GeminiJumper

5410

I'm soooo bummed I missed Dressage in the Olympics but hopefully I can catch the Eventing tonight!!!


----------



## Moxie

4511

I caught most of the dressage, but missed the cross country I think. I'm making the ole man record the team dressage for me tonight.


----------



## GeminiJumper

4512

i can't believe i missed the show jumping, too!!

do you think they'll show it on the internet when they are all done??


----------



## TaMMa89

4513.


----------



## PoptartShop

*4514*. Awww I saw it yesterday it was GREAT!!!!!!  They should show it, or you could try Youtube.


----------



## Salty_alydaR

speaking of youtube, i was looking up freestyle dressage w/ music(cause i'm cool like that :lol: ) and i found this insanely awesome routine. and its set to the music from Pirates of the Carribean which is one of my all time favorite movies

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP8YEm41oNE

and i thought this was the cutest thing ever!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9wh3kyMKJU&feature=related


----------



## PoptartShop

*4516.* That is very cool!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey guys! How is everyone doing? Anyone start school today? or send there children off to school?


----------



## GeminiJumper

4518

nope, i start school on the 25th.....


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

naw we don't start until the fourth =]


----------



## PoptartShop

*4520.*
Lucky. Ah, today's ONE week until school.  LOL! :lol: Darn.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4521


Do you guys really think this is gonna reach one MILLION replies? :twisted:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

i think it will! be positive !


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Well Good Morning Everyone!! Hopefully it doesn't rain again here ! I am soo sick rain! ! ! ! ! ! ugh


----------



## GeminiJumper

4524

Morning!!!


----------



## Moxie

4525


What a blah day..  

I have to register for classes today
Take the dogs to the vet
Have about 10 million papers to write
And.
Buy a new pair of gaucho's. lol

And, my allergies are killing me... Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I had an apple and a glass of tea and some whole wheat toast with a dab of peanut butter on it....I'm a good girl! my Breakfast was gooood for me!!!! :lol: 8) :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

*4527*. Yummy!!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

i'm hungry :roll:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> i'm hungry :roll:


me too, theres ribs in the fridge.


----------



## Salty_alydaR

Gingerrrrr said:


> XxXequinegrlXxX said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm hungry :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> me too, theres ribs in the fridge.
Click to expand...

i love ribs!!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

yummy =]


----------



## PoptartShop

*4532*. Ah, I hate ribs. LOL! :lol:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

haha !


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm too full.


----------



## GeminiJumper

4535


----------



## PoptartShop

4536. Just got back from my school, it's HUGE! :lol: My homeroom is very easy to find, soo I'll have no trouble.  (It was an open house).


----------



## Salty_alydaR

thats great that you had no trouble  

hey, i just realized something..once we are all back in school(the younger ones) we will be on HF a lot less! and we wont be on all night, cause we'll be too busy with homework and studying! :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop

4538. LOL don't even remind meeeee.  Haha! 
I'll have time for the HF! I don't go to bed THAT early soo I'll be on (& I can get on in the morning before school).


----------



## TaMMa89

4539. It's a bedtime now (it's 1.46am over here). I have a job interview tomorrow. This job sounds good and I've hoped that I'll get the vacancy since I sent an application. Now I even have a bigger change to get it because I participate a job interview.

Wish me luck!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Thats good thats all your rooms are going to me easy to find Pop  I hope you have a good first day!

Im soo full I had Taco Bell


----------



## QuarterPony

Ah, Taco Bell... Well, I don't really know what I'm gushing over -- haven't had a taco since I was...11 (I'm a vegetarian). 

I'm thinking about good ol' homemade waffles tonight. Great, eh?  But then again, I've been trotting my lovely Friesian, Lyyli, all evening...er, not feelin' so well!


----------



## PoptartShop

*4541*. Wow, I haven't had Taco Bell in FOREVER. LOL! :lol:
I had some pizza though, mmmm!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Now havent had Taco Bell since you were 11! your a amazing person cause I would never be able to do that!!! :lol:


----------



## QuarterPony

Amazing? Probably not. Set on something? Well, I'll go for that. 

As the weekend approaches, what do all of you plan on doing?


----------



## buckaroo2010

lol im going to sleep in late and most likely will ride and study for any work I got to do  how about you?


----------



## PoptartShop

*4545*.
Well tomorrow or Saturday I'm going school shopping. Getting a backpack, new clothes, etc.  LOL my Mom was like "You shouldn't call it 'school' shopping, 'cause just about every weekend you go shopping! It's no special occasion" hahaa. :lol:  I do love to shop.
But yeah, other than that probably going to see the baby (my bro's baby, I'm an aunt!) again, they are moved into their brand new house soo that'll be fun.  The baby is doing well.
My bestfriend's going to NYC for the weekend soo I won't hang with her, lol we hang alllllll the time! 
I might go riding though.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Well i hope u ahve fun pop!!!


----------



## QuarterPony

Ooh, sounds fun, Poptart! Maybe this year you'll minor in shopping?  

As for me, buckaroo, I'm just caring for the horses...


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah ill be doing the same thing!


----------



## PoptartShop

*4549*. LOL! :lol:


----------



## GeminiJumper

4550


----------



## PoptartShop

*4551*.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

good morning everyone! =]


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

ugh i am bored


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

4554


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

4555


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

4556[/quote]


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

4557  :roll:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

4558


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

4559 :shock:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

4560 ... okay i am done.. lol


----------



## TaMMa89

4561.

Good afternoon.


----------



## Moxie

4562

Woke up this morning and my eyes were crusted shut :shock: 

gahhhhhh!!! allergies!


----------



## GeminiJumper

4563


----------



## TaMMa89

Moxie said:


> 4562
> 
> Woke up this morning and my eyes were crusted shut :shock:
> 
> gahhhhhh!!! allergies!


Aww... What a nasty situation.

I'm eating candies just know.


----------



## PoptartShop

*4565*.


----------



## GeminiJumper

4566


----------



## Salty_alydaR

4567

and... bada bing bada boom!! 
its friday and theres not really anything to eat in the house..
but i guess it comes with the territory of having 3 younger brothers :roll:


----------



## Moxie

4568

Someone come to chat with me... I need to share my news!


----------



## farmpony84

OMIGOSH! I have been looking for my Moxie all day and now I've found you! Where has my body tatooing, college book reading, horseback riding, x-husband hating, seth-loving, obnoxious pain in the you know what been??????


----------



## PoptartShop

*4570*. So where does everyone like to shop (for clothes)? 
I like:

-dELiA's
-A&F
-American Eagle 
-Hollister
-PacSun


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> OMIGOSH! I have been looking for my Moxie all day and now I've found you! Where has my body tatooing, college book reading, horseback riding, x-husband hating, seth-loving, obnoxious pain in the you know what been??????


As if I didn't need yet another reason to love you.  

I have been suffering from bad allergies today. I did gather up enough strength to go shopping for horse brushes  And I'm so glad that I did!!!!!!

You'll have to wait for my thread later. :lol: 

How'd your shows go sistah?


----------



## farmpony84

Moxie said:


> How'd your shows go sistah?



oooohhh.....  

Heehee... The first day I was ecstatic! we went in the green class and the junior horse class, green was 5th place (out of 6) and junior horse was 6th place (out of 6). BUT he was SO AWESOME! PERFECT! His lope is still not quite a lope, but he's 2 man! I was so happy...

2nd day... LOL!!! 2nd day... We got a 9th (out of 12)... WE PLACED~ OMIGOSH, that was THE WORST I think I ever rode! I WAS SO BAD! I had him all strung out and everywhere! Oh gosh, he was awesome though... then the next class was just a walk jog and he was PERFECT, we got a 5th and I'm pretty sure 5 was in the class... but he was so super perfect! LOL... sometimes we just can't be the weeners!!!


----------



## Moxie

Well, as long as you had fun, thats all that matters!


----------



## farmpony84

Grabs stool... climbs high... not high enough... gets on table... still not high enough.... climbs big tree, stands on creaky limb... beats hands on chests and screams...

*I AM TEAM LOSER AND PROUD OF IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## buckaroo2010

How was everyones day today? Mine was good it went by very fast and thank goodness its the weekend!


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> Grabs stool... climbs high... not high enough... gets on table... still not high enough.... climbs big tree, stands on creaky limb... beats hands on chests and screams...
> 
> *I AM TEAM LOSER AND PROUD OF IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




............................Then falls to the ground :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOL farmpony and Moxie :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

*4578*. My day's good, I'm also glad it's the weekend.
5 days until school. :roll: LOL ugh! I'm gonna miss the summer.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Well atleast your still in Summer!! I have almost been in school for 2 weeks


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

4 days till i start ! 6 days till everyone my age starts :roll: 

and i just found out that my horses are *totally* inaccessable  
why do thay have to be in some huge valley you can´t drive up in and probably at the very end which happens to be a glacier...


----------



## GeminiJumper

4581


----------



## QuarterPony

Oy, today was...crazy!

Had the vet AND the farrier come today -- both lovely Simone (Arabian cross) and Tempeste (Have yet to decide on breed) needed the vet, Sarge had three missing shoes (Where are those boots when I need them? Oh yes, shipping. :roll... *sigh* A poor girl was bitten and kicked by Tina, Stix was freaking out because of a deer, Fred escaped, Prada kicked Yojan, Thumper got untied and went splashing in the river... I cantered for an hour straight (Ouch!) and my lovely Calley collapsed of dehydration... Wow! I'm ready for bed now -- and it's not yet 5!

Maggie


----------



## GeminiJumper

4583


----------



## PoptartShop

*4584*.


----------



## GeminiJumper

4585


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ooh i´ll go riding tomorrow or the next day  ! i haven´t gone riding in a month and a half  
4586


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4587!
Hah! I've beat you all! I have been in school for more then a month! Haha! :shock: :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

*4588*.  Oh wow, LOL! Ugh...I keep seeing back to school ads/commercials it's like don't even remind me! :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

4589
3 down, 15 to go


----------



## farmpony84

Moxie said:


> farmpony84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grabs stool... climbs high... not high enough... gets on table... still not high enough.... climbs big tree, stands on creaky limb... beats hands on chests and screams...
> 
> *I AM TEAM LOSER AND PROUD OF IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............................Then falls to the ground  :lol:
Click to expand...

YOU PUSHED ME!!! :x


----------



## PoptartShop

*4591*.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4592
*Eats cookie*


----------



## PoptartShop

*4593*. I'm off to bed, goodnight HF!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4594
Sweet Dreams!


----------



## GeminiJumper

5495

Morning everyone!!!


----------



## TaMMa89

5496. 

I was at a bar last night. Even if I'm a teetotaller and not very party person there was very cozy there. I like bars with a dance floor. I love dancing in those places .


----------



## PoptartShop

*4597*.


----------



## TaMMa89

4598. I could heat a sauna up tonight.


----------



## GeminiJumper

4599


----------



## PoptartShop

*4600*.


----------



## QuarterPony

4601

Hmm...anyone ever given an applesauce cookie to a horse? *looks at eager mini (yep, in the house! )*


----------



## PoptartShop

*4602*. LOL nope.


----------



## QuarterPony

4603

Ah, well, couldn't resist. She's a very happy little pony now. :lol: Old Ginny's coming for one, too -- great! Cocoa must be telling them all! Soon I'll have Vanners in my kitchen... :shock: 

heehee


----------



## Gingerrrrr

^ ^ ****!


----------



## PoptartShop

4605. LOL aww that's cute!


----------



## GeminiJumper

4606


----------



## Salty_alydaR

4607

it is really hot today!!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

*4608*. I'm off to the mall, yay!!


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farmpony84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grabs stool... climbs high... not high enough... gets on table... still not high enough.... climbs big tree, stands on creaky limb... beats hands on chests and screams...
> 
> *I AM TEAM LOSER AND PROUD OF IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............................Then falls to the ground :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU PUSHED ME!!! :x
Click to expand...


*Has crazy eyes*


YOU CANT PROVE IT!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

*4610*. Okay seriously, off to the mall. LOL I keep procrastinating...I love the HF too much! :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

aaahhh but that is where you are wrong! You see... I am close personal friends with not only the Hardy Boys, but also Nancy Drew, the Bobsey Twins...and oh.. yes... My good friend Sherlock! i shall find a clue, and When I do... I will prove that it was YOU miss Moxey... who pushed me... out of the tree... in the dining room... with the candlestick!!!!


----------



## QuarterPony

Oh, the candlestick, eh? this must be a serious case! 

ah, just got some orange drop cookies (We're having a party at the barn later this week. ) out of the oven...anyone want some? The ponies all got their share of cookies this morning...


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> aaahhh but that is where you are wrong! You see... I am close personal friends with not only the Hardy Boys, but also Nancy Drew, the Bobsey Twins...and oh.. yes... My good friend Sherlock! i shall find a clue, and When I do... I will prove that it was YOU miss Moxey... who pushed me... out of the tree... in the dining room... with the candlestick!!!!



*rubs hands together in a villionish way*


Not if I get to them first! Mwhahahahahaha


----------



## farmpony84

RELEASE THE HOUNDS!


come on sombody why don't you run...

...ole red is itching for a little fun... where's my lantern ... where's my gun.....


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

*4611*


----------



## GeminiJumper

ole red's itchin' to have a little fun!!!

hahaha, i love that song


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4612
Never heard of it.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

4613
4 down, 14 to go...


----------



## PoptartShop

*4614*. Ah, I had soo much fun at the mall. I got some great outfits!!


----------



## QuarterPony

Ooh! I went shopping for...yet another horse. 

I don't have an APHA membership, though, so I can't see farther into "Honey's" pedigree... Humph. :? Not like I NEED another horse. ("Oh, but of course you do!")


----------



## GeminiJumper

4616


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

1617
^^ Hey, you changed your Avatar! Nice one too,


----------



## Salty_alydaR

4618

i went on a shopping spree down in O.B today!!!! 
i got two pairs of jeans and 5 totally adorable tops


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

4619.
Haha, spend much? :lol:


----------



## GeminiJumper

4620

Yeah, I changed my avatar, but I don't think I like it all the way so it might be changing again! lol


----------



## TaMMa89

4621. I'm tired -.-


----------



## GeminiJumper

4622

Me, too............*yawns*........


----------



## GeminiJumper

4623


----------



## GeminiJumper

4624

lol, i'm bored


----------



## GeminiJumper

4625

1 million posts is a long way to go...............lol


----------



## Moxie

4626


GahhhhH!!!!!!!!! I am eagerly awaiting pics of a horse I am interested in!


----------



## Moxie

4627

YAY THEY'RE HERE!!!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Moxie said:


> 4627
> 
> YAY THEY'RE HERE!!!!



WE WANA SEE!!


----------



## Moxie

4629

They are sending more once they get her in the barn, I will post all of them in the critique section...

OoOOoooh she's a beauty!


----------



## PoptartShop

*4630*.


----------



## QuarterPony

4631. I think...

*stretches* I don't want to do more files... 15 down...35 to go...


----------



## Salty_alydaR

Moxie said:


> 4629
> 
> They are sending more once they get her in the barn, I will post all of them in the critique section...
> 
> OoOOoooh she's a beauty!


is it the roan horsie!? 

i wanna see real bad!!!!!!!


----------



## Moxie

4633

Nope, not the roan... she's a qh


----------



## GeminiJumper

4634


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

4635
i just bought all my books for school for this semester 
33 000 isk ($399.42) :roll:


----------



## farmpony84

Moxie said:


> 4633
> 
> Nope, not the roan... she's a qh


YEAH BABY! A QH... oh yeah...whoopwhoop... oh yeah... uh huh... QH BABY! Oh yeah.....


----------



## PoptartShop

*4637*.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey guys how is everyone doing? I wasnt on yesterday bc im suposed to be grounded from the computer for a week but im at my grandmas and im on here  

Everyones horse ok?


----------



## QuarterPony

I'm SOOO tired! And yourself, Buckaroo?

4639


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

4640
no fair !! they just raised the price of the saddle im going to buy (most likely) ! Extra 242 $ (i think, either that or extra 363 $ !


----------



## Salty_alydaR

Moxie said:


> 4633
> 
> Nope, not the roan... she's a qh


well i still wanna see really bad!!!


----------



## GeminiJumper

4642

ho hum, very bored

oh and i leave to move in the dorms in 4 DAYS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

*4643*. Awesomeee that must be exciting! 
Ugh, I go back to school in 3.  LOL!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

PoptartShop..guess what i'm eating right now!!!

hint: its in your username...


----------



## QuarterPony

Hmm... 4645. I believe that's the number, anyway.

Finally finished the files. At laaaaast.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

bored! :shock:


----------



## GeminiJumper

4647

Yep, I'm very excited!!! lol


----------



## QuarterPony

4648...


----------



## QuarterPony

4649...


----------



## QuarterPony

4650...

And if it could've been "thread of 5,000 replies."


----------



## GeminiJumper

4651

lol


----------



## PoptartShop

*4652*.


----------



## Moxie

4653


Alright, here she is:

http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=14261


More pics to come later.


----------



## PoptartShop

*4654*.


----------



## Moxie

4655


Well, I slept on the couch last night.... I didn't get ate by any mice, so thats a plus.


----------



## Moxie

4656

ugghhhhhhhhhh.... I have to take BOTH of the pulling Labradors BACK to the vet this morning.... oye vey, wish me luck


----------



## GeminiJumper

4657


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

4658
school starts tomorrow.. im dying of stress ! i got my tima table to day though... i have 17x40 minutes of languages a week...


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i still havnt gotten my schedule!!!


----------



## farmpony84

taking anna to the vet today... at 4:40........


----------



## GeminiJumper

4661

why does she need to go to the vet??


----------



## farmpony84

I think I'm going to put her down. She has a huge tumor that broke open.... I had the appointment to have it removed... but... I think it's probably too late....


----------



## Gingerrrrr

think positive farmpony!!


----------



## TaMMa89

4664. Aww... I'm sorry for you FP .


I started to write belletristic text yesterday... For a long time. I've written text like this also before but those efforts have faded after few pages.


----------



## GeminiJumper

4665

I'm sorry FarmPony!! I hope it doesn't turn out that way!!


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> I think I'm going to put her down. She has a huge tumor that broke open.... I had the appointment to have it removed... but... I think it's probably too late....


*huggles* I'm here for ya sistah.


----------



## farmpony84

SOMEBODY HOLD MY HAND!

Hubby just said that if they say then can fix her, it's ok to fix her... before he said there was a $500 limit... now he took my limit away... but... we'll see what they say.... Fingers crossed... leaving in 20 minutes........


----------



## GeminiJumper

4668

*holds hand*

Good luck!!!


----------



## TaMMa89

*holds hand too*

I cross my finger for you .


----------



## GeminiJumper

4670

i'm totally packing up for school but all i've done so far is my clothes and i already have 3 huge duffel bags filled up and i don't even have all my clothes in there!! i will say, though, i'm putting my winter clothes in there, too....lol


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i hope everything will be okay. just deep breath *think positive*


----------



## GeminiJumper

4672


----------



## buckaroo2010

Awww I hope something can be done for her! good luck!
So I have a Horse Show this saturday and I hope I get to have it but its not looking good cause Hurricane Faye is making her way this way  GO THE OTHER WAY!


----------



## PoptartShop

*4674*. UGH. Soo, tonight's my last night of summer to go to bed late & sleep late tomorrow...haha, sucks.  
Wednesday I start school! I'm excited & ready, but then again...ew, the work. Hahaa. :lol:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

ugh i am so sick of rain :evil: :x


----------



## claireauriga

4676 - we haven't had a properly dry day in weeks. It varies from drizzle to hard rain, to a few moments of bright but unwarming sunshine. Typical British summer!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

the weather has changed so much here in iceland over the past years ! 
now it was just sunshine and 15+ °c weather all summer long ! 
i remember when i used to get a new fleece sweater for every summer and wore that like a second skin all summer long, and it used to rain alot too :!:


----------



## Salty_alydaR

^^^total opposite to what we here in cali!
:shock:


----------



## PoptartShop

4679.


----------



## farmpony84

I put anna down. She died in my arms.


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> I put anna down. She died in my arms.




*hugs* I'm sorry.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> I put anna down. She died in my arms.


omg im sorry


----------



## Moxie

Alright girls, my horse shopping thread is open in the general section...

HELP ME HORSE SHOP! lol


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

oh my ... i am sooo sorry farm pony  *hugs*

well good morning everyone .. i better go take a shower and eat some breakfast. Cuz i gotta go to the barn =] yay! I can't wait to ride


----------



## Moxie

I'm up, but I'm still sweeeeeepy.


----------



## farmpony84

I'm sleepy too! and I'm hungry too..... no want to work today... AND...

MY NEIGHBORS HORSE IS STILL AT MY HOUSE! He showed up yesterday at 5:30am and he's STILL there! In my round pen... I have provided him 3 meals now!!!!!!! OH... AND their dog visited this weekend.....


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> I'm sleepy too! and I'm hungry too..... no want to work today... AND...
> 
> MY NEIGHBORS HORSE IS STILL AT MY HOUSE! He showed up yesterday at 5:30am and he's STILL there! In my round pen... I have provided him 3 meals now!!!!!!! OH... AND their dog visited this weekend.....


Have you called them? How frustrating!!! :x


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

i had the most disgusting sandwich ever earlier ! I still feel like im gonna trhow up when i think about it :x


----------



## farmpony84

i just had a bowl of fruit!


----------



## farmpony84

Moxie said:


> farmpony84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sleepy too! and I'm hungry too..... no want to work today... AND...
> 
> MY NEIGHBORS HORSE IS STILL AT MY HOUSE! He showed up yesterday at 5:30am and he's STILL there! In my round pen... I have provided him 3 meals now!!!!!!! OH... AND their dog visited this weekend.....
> 
> 
> 
> Have you called them? How frustrating!!! :x
Click to expand...

I called them AND I called her parents! She was at a Jonas Brothers concert with her daughter... Her husband never noticed the horse missing... Did I mention their dog came over? The female... in heat!!!! Mmmmmhmmm... supposedly they are coming to pick the horse up today....


----------



## GeminiJumper

lol, someone needs to pick up the numbers again!! i'm too lazy to count them when they are left uncounted.....lol


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farmpony84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sleepy too! and I'm hungry too..... no want to work today... AND...
> 
> MY NEIGHBORS HORSE IS STILL AT MY HOUSE! He showed up yesterday at 5:30am and he's STILL there! In my round pen... I have provided him 3 meals now!!!!!!! OH... AND their dog visited this weekend.....
> 
> 
> 
> Have you called them? How frustrating!!! :x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I called them AND I called her parents! She was at a Jonas Brothers concert with her daughter... Her husband never noticed the horse missing... Did I mention their dog came over? The female... in heat!!!! Mmmmmhmmm... supposedly they are coming to pick the horse up today....
Click to expand...



Oye Vey....


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

4694 (?) 
so my school started today, or not the actual classes just meeting the teachers, my new class, listening to speaches and such... 
i thought i would have a nervous breakdown ! seriously my hands didn´t stop shaking until after i got home, and in the meantime i had gone to the mall !


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i want my schedule already! school starts in 2 weeks....


----------



## GeminiJumper

6496

is it wrong to flirt with a 26 year old guy when i'm 18??? lol


----------



## Moxie

4697

oye... I so ty-ty....

must......fight......urge.....to........sleep......
.............................must.....be....strong...


----------



## farmpony84

...Want food... must have food..... force husband to cook..... can not serve myself..... hungry.... fruit not a filler.... fruit make girl hungry..... must eat.... starving... want steak... want hot dog... want... FOOD... I really really really want a steak... prime rib and a baked potato...... WANT THAT! Need foood.... have no foood....starving..... SOMEBODY FEED ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moxie

4699

I had steak slivers and some grilled potatoes for lunch.. oooh.. mmm..

*waves left overs in Farmpony's face*


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

farmpony84 said:


> ...Want food... must have food..... force husband to cook..... can not serve myself..... hungry.... fruit not a filler.... fruit make girl hungry..... must eat.... starving... want steak... want hot dog... want... FOOD... I really really really want a steak... prime rib and a baked potato...... WANT THAT! Need foood.... have no foood....starving..... SOMEBODY FEED ME!!!!!!!!!


HAHAHA ... ****


----------



## PoptartShop

4702. Ugh, tomorrow's my first day of school! :roll: Oh well...lol, 11th grade.  I'm waking up @ 6- the bus comes at like 7. Soo early.
& I am going to sleep around 9-9:30. UGH LOL


----------



## farmpony84

Moxie said:


> 4699
> 
> I had steak slivers and some grilled potatoes for lunch.. oooh.. mmm..
> 
> *waves left overs in Farmpony's face*


NOT NICE! NOT NICE AT ALL!!!! BAD BAD BAD!!!!!


And as far as 18 flirting w/ 26... Nope, don't think it's bad... The difference between 18 and 26 seems huge, but the difference between 24 and 32 is not as huge a gap... strange huh?


----------



## farmpony84

Moxie said:


> 4699
> 
> I had steak slivers and some grilled potatoes for lunch.. oooh.. mmm..
> 
> *waves left overs in Farmpony's face*


YOU JUST MADE ME WAY MAD!!!!!!! I can smell those [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

PoptartShop said:


> 4702. Ugh, tomorrow's my first day of school! :roll: Oh well...lol, 11th grade.  I'm waking up @ 6- the bus comes at like 7. Soo early.
> & I am going to sleep around 9-9:30. UGH LOL


are you serious?! i use to get on the bus at 7:25 in middle school and now i have to get on the bus at like 6:30 UGHHH


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4699
> 
> I had steak slivers and some grilled potatoes for lunch.. oooh.. mmm..
> 
> *waves left overs in Farmpony's face*
> 
> 
> 
> YOU JUST MADE ME WAY MAD!!!!!!! I can smell those [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

I make the BEST potatoes.... a lil basil.. butter, onions... MmmMmm... and some of my secret stuff... Oooh baby.... :twisted:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ok, i have a goal.. 
95 cm by sunday... can someone ask me then if im done ? and make fun of me if im not :?: :twisted:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Moxie said:


> farmpony84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4699
> 
> I had steak slivers and some grilled potatoes for lunch.. oooh.. mmm..
> 
> *waves left overs in Farmpony's face*
> 
> 
> 
> YOU JUST MADE ME WAY MAD!!!!!!! I can smell those [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I make the BEST potatoes.... a lil basil.. butter, onions... MmmMmm... and some of my secret stuff... Oooh baby.... :twisted:
Click to expand...

YOU CAN NOT RAVE ABOUT HOW GOOD YOUR TATOS ARE AND NOT TELL US HOW TO MAKE THEM!!!!!!!! 

IT IS NOT RIGHT....NOT RIGHT AT ALL!!!!!!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

^^^i have to second this!!

my mouth is watering!! whats your secret moxie???


----------



## PoptartShop

6710.
Yep, I'm serious!  It's soo early.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

PoptartShop said:


> 6710.
> Yep, I'm serious!  It's soo early.


atleast you dont have to get up at like 5!


----------



## lacyloo

6711

I dont wanna go to school tommarow.


----------



## PoptartShop

6712.  I couldn't sleep soo I'm on the HF for a few mins lol. UGH, summer's officially over. 6hrs gotta wake up. LOL true...but hey, 6AM sharp isn't fun!


----------



## farmpony84

I had eggs and sausage for dinner... no 'tators for me!


----------



## Moxie

Salty_alydaR said:


> ^^^i have to second this!!
> 
> my mouth is watering!! whats your secret moxie???



I am so very sorry ladies, but that is a secret that I have kept for YEARS. Not even the ole man knows how to make them like I do. He's tried......... not very well..  

Anyway... Im bummed out... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr boys.


----------



## GeminiJumper

6715


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

good morning everyone =]


----------



## TaMMa89

6717


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

im exhausted.. just came home from a long school day.. my first this year.. 

6718


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

i dont have to go back to school until the 4th =] 
heck i still have two horse shows left =]


----------



## Gingerrrrr

still no schedule in the mail..... :evil:


----------



## Moxie

I wish I got a summer vacation.


----------



## farmpony84

me too... i should go back to school and get a job as a teacher so i can have my summers off... just a little pay cut!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

i was working almost the entire summer, got about 2 weeks off...
6722


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> me too... i should go back to school and get a job as a teacher so i can have my summers off... just a little pay cut!


My aunt is a teacher, she has to work during the summer. Thats what kids and boats and other stuff.

I have to go to school year round. no breaks NOTHING... IT'S NOT FAIR!


----------



## farmpony84

will you work after you are smart?


----------



## Moxie

Of course, I will have to work to pay all of the student loans. Of course I dont know how much smarter I'll be.


----------



## farmpony84

but you will have that golden piece of paper...the one that says... THIS CHICK IS SMART - HIRE HER!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I'd ask for a refund if I wan't any smarter by the end of school!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

how many vowels are there in english ?


----------



## StandUpForTheChampions

2 in the word, and.. five and a half? In the language. ;D


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

haha, ok :') 
i was taught 5 today, a, e, i, u, o ! 
vowels in icelandic are a bit more, a, á, e, é, i, í, o, ó, u, ú, æ, ö, y, ý. Well thats grammarly speaking..phonetecly i=y, and í=ý..


----------



## StandUpForTheChampions

Y is sometimes considered a vowel. That's what the "half" is about. =D

<.< I don't see why they can't just make it one or the other. If anyone knows the reason please share. O.O


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> but you will have that golden piece of paper...the one that says... THIS CHICK IS SMART - HIRE HER!



OooOOooh Sis.... You know just what to say to cheer me up!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

im starting german tomorrow ! im super excited ! it´s the first language i haven´t been forced to learn ! next; japanese :twisted: :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

*6734*. Ah, what a LOOOOONG day this was. LOL! :lol: 
Well, it was my first day of school. It was actually pretty painless, I made a lot of new friends! Also, my old bestfriend from 5th grade rides my bus!!!! Hahaa, soo I'm happy.  
Then I went riding, Ozzy was wonderful. Jumped a bit. He was off for about a week, so he needed to be worked again hehe!  Ah, I'm tired.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ok, so i spent 20 mins searching in dictionaries, both books and virtual for the danish word for basketball only to find out that it is in fact *basketball* !! :evil: 
oh those danes, always so original...


----------



## GeminiJumper

6736


----------



## PoptartShop

*6737*.


----------



## GeminiJumper

6738

eeee!!! i move in tomorrow!!


----------



## PoptartShop

6739. Getting ready for school.  I'm actually pretty excited...but you know it'll wear off as the weeks go by, haha! :lol:


----------



## Moxie

6740

eh, I'm awake


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i found out that i get on the bus at 6:46......grrr

but still no schedule! :?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

6:46 thats early ! 
i get on the bus (bus bus, not school bus) at 7:24 and it´s always packed ! forget about getting a seat !


----------



## Small_Town_Girl

No School For Me anymore!


----------



## Moxie

Farmpony, where are you!?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> 6:46 thats early !
> i get on the bus (bus bus, not school bus) at 7:24 and it´s always packed ! forget about getting a seat !


i get home at 2 though! ugh but at least i don't have to get on the bus at like 6:15 that would totally suck!


----------



## Moxie

I feel like poopy poop.... I dont even have the ambition to shop.


----------



## farmpony84

i'm here! I have a TV on today...I'm watching a Tru Calling marathon and I'm working on some wires so I'm reading and watching TV and doing wires and posting and eating lunch and..... goofing off w/ my office mate.... and and and....I have a romance book but I'm not reading it because that's too many things to do at once....


----------



## Moxie

eh, I suppose I could scrapbook, or maybe home work, or maybe house work, or maybe play with the dogs, or maybe do some yard work, water the flowers, take a nap,.......bleh.


----------



## PoptartShop

6749.
I'm homeee!  Today was fun as well. I just don't like my math teacher...she's pretty harsh. :evil: Ugh. I LOVE my English teacher though, she's fun!


----------



## farmpony84

gonna potty in a minute... that should go in your urban word thing... something about toilet range?


----------



## Vidaloco

6751


Sissimut-icehestar said:


> im starting german tomorrow ! im super excited ! it´s the first language i haven´t been forced to learn ! next; japanese :twisted: :lol:


I couldnt do german too much spitting and acking. :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

pferde - horse


----------



## farmpony84

Moxie-mean


----------



## Vidaloco

6754

see what I mean...couldn't talk about your horse without pfsing all over each other.


----------



## farmpony84

LOL..... 

I lived in germany for 3 years... I loved it... I loved taking lessons there too.... Except... I never took my pants off for my lesson... The other girls used to get hot and strip down to there undies and take their lessons like that!


----------



## Vidaloco

I assume you mean riding lessons


----------



## farmpony84

I JUST SPEWED MY SODA POP ALL OVER MY COMPUTER SCREEN!!!!


----------



## Vidaloco

See, I told you speaking german made you spit


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> Moxie-mean



Alright, I go off to take a nap and see what I miss?!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Vida- LOL ! 
farmpony- pferde is the only word i knew before today... it has been a long time since i have sucked so much in a language ! 
well, today was actually pretty good, and i managed to do well in danish ! i was terrified of completely beeing lost behind in it. i actually had one word in my "introduction in danish" that my teacher didn´t know what was :lol: ofcourse it was horse related :') hoppe=mare, or atleast its something close to hoppe


----------



## PoptartShop

6761.  LOL!! :lol: I'm taking Spanish at school, it's pretty fun.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i take French


----------



## buckaroo2010

I loved Spanish it was so much fun! I like spanish 2 better than I did 1 because we got to cook alot of food!  So I got a horse show Saturday and im hoping that darn Hurricane Fay will stay away!!!! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

*6764.*  That's cool!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah so how is everyone doing? I havent been on in a few days due to busyness :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

*6766*. I'm doing good, soo glad it's finally Friday! TGIF!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

im home from school, and it´s only 11:30 
i actually finished at 10:30.. 
just to show you how handballcrazy iceland is.. my math class was cancelled so we could go home and watch the semi-final game, iceland vs. spain :lol: 
everybody send good vibes to the icelandic team in china !


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

5-0


----------



## Vidaloco

6769
Congrats to your team Sis
Geesh it seems like only yesterday you were all talking about being off for the summer. Now its all back to school. Where did the summer go?  Its been fall like here in the 70-80's very unkansas like. August is usually dry and hot hot hot.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

august here means the beginning of fall.. i can see it now, i have to wear a winterjacket when i go out, although it´s not zipped up ! 
17-15 for iceland


----------



## farmpony84

i'm cranky... i'm cold... i don't wanna work.....


----------



## Moxie

Mornin.


----------



## farmpony84

I'm having a fat day... my pants are too tight... they are cutting my tummy in half... I had a different pair on this morning but the pockets are about to pop out becuase I'm too fat.... UGH........


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

30-24 for iceland.. 
this is freaking unbelieveble, i mean if this will be the endscore we have a medal ! we´ve only won 3 medals on the olympics ever


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

we won.. 8) 
we are playing the finals ! 36-30 was the final score ! i think that´s pretty darn good for a 300.000 people nation !


----------



## Moxie

Everyday is a fat day for me. I love my new knit gaucho's.


----------



## farmpony84

i unbuttoned my pants.... i think i'm going to buy all sweatpants...c an i wear those w/ heels?


----------



## Moxie

Sure, heels go with everything, right?


----------



## farmpony84

I feel like screaming today... screaming or... farting.... not sure which...


----------



## Moxie

Why not both? lol


----------



## farmpony84

my office mate might hate me if i fart... i'm tempted to turn the tv on... he doesnt seem to mind. he has a tv in his workshop and he watches soaps at lunch... the guy in the shop next to me is watchign sports... i hate that.... sports... YUCK... i wanna watch.... lifetime movies!


----------



## Moxie

Well I think you should. Go turn on the tv, unbutton your pants, put your feet up and have some chocolate.


----------



## buckaroo2010

How is everyone?


----------



## Moxie

my head feels like it's going to explode! my eyes hurt so bad..  I'm sick of dealing with allergies!


----------



## farmpony84

I just got back from a lunch time luaou (however you spell that)... and this girl did a hula dance... it was a slow one... It was SO pretty.... Why can't my body move like that?????


----------



## Gingerrrrr

still no schedule :evil:


----------



## PoptartShop

2787.


----------



## Moxie

Well, I was feeling crappy, but a little retail therapy worked.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

farmpony84 said:


> I feel like screaming today... screaming or... farting.... not sure which...


----------



## PoptartShop

2790.


----------



## geewillikers

I have poison oak on my ears.... :roll:


----------



## Small_Town_Girl

geewillikers said:


> I have poison oak on my ears.... :roll:


 :shock: 

'm so lucky I'm not allergic, or I would have DIED by now...


----------



## geewillikers

Oh my, I am not immune at all! New to the Cali land (only been here 4.5 years)...Willy gives it to me aaaaallllllll the tiiiiiiiime! :twisted:


----------



## PoptartShop

*2794.*


----------



## buckaroo2010

I am getting so excited about my show tomorrow


----------



## PoptartShop

*2796.*  Aw, good luck!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I got smacked in the head last year with a branch that had poison ivy on it....I had a rash on my forehead that looked like a check mark!! :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

thanks!


----------



## PoptartShop

*2799*. Ouchies!  That's gotta hurt, lol.


----------



## Moxie

I woke up again with more allergies.


----------



## TaMMa89

Moxie said:


> I woke up again with more allergies.


Aww... Hope that those allergies will abate soon!

I'm a little sad. I just came home - one of my best friends organized a farewell party. She'll move away because of her studies. Luckily there are still Messenger and some else communication lanes in the world.


----------



## PoptartShop

*6802*. Wooops, we're in the 6000s. Sorry!!


----------



## TaMMa89

6803.


----------



## PoptartShop

*6804*.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

boredd where is everybody? Moxie? Farmpony?


----------



## GeminiJumper

6806


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

6807
i feel like punching someone


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> 6807
> i feel like punching someone


why


----------



## geewillikers

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I got smacked in the head last year with a branch that had poison ivy on it....I had a rash on my forehead that looked like a check mark!! :lol:


hahahaha :lol: 

My mom was scratched by a branch last summer in the bay area. Take into consideration she's from Jersey, and not exposed to poison oak at all, so I think her body went "Holy #$%&!" Her thigh swelled up like a tree trunk and she said it itched like crazy. I don't know which is worse, poison oak, or poison ivy. :?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Gingerrrrr said:


> Sissimut-icehestar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6807
> i feel like punching someone
> 
> 
> 
> why
Click to expand...

it´s just been a bad week.. or stressful would be a better word.. 
and now just the smallest thing pushed me over the edge...


----------



## PoptartShop

6811.  Awww, I hope it gets better!


----------



## farmpony84

Chocolate Sissi... Chocolate...


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

the only candy in the house are some caramels that im sick of + im not supposed to eat them.. darn braces.. 
i think i might go eat some chocolate flavored cereal though.. yeah, im gonna do that..


----------



## Salty_alydaR

mmm chocolate


----------



## PoptartShop

6815.


----------



## Moxie

6816

I GOT A PUPPY!


----------



## PoptartShop

*6817*. I knowww, she's sooo cute!


----------



## Moxie

6818

She's a gassy lil ****** tho. lol And apparently hates the intro to the movie "Hairspray" haha


Oh yes, good morning everyone.


----------



## TaMMa89

Hi .


----------



## farmpony84

mmmm.....puppy breath


----------



## Moxie

Is it strange that I dont like puppy breath?


----------



## TaMMa89

6822


Moxie said:


> Is it strange that I dont like puppy breath?


No. I don't like it too.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

me neither


----------



## PoptartShop

*6824*.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Moxie said:


> 6818
> 
> She's a gassy lil ****** tho. lol And apparently hates the intro to the movie "Hairspray" haha
> 
> 
> Oh yes, good morning everyone.


my great dane farts like a human. its disgusting


----------



## nascarcats

Will give 1 million post a shot! :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey guys how is everyone! yerster was the best day ever for a horse show! it was about 85 with a brezze it was so nice!  I came home with one 2nd place and two 3rd places but I hurt my hip really bad and my whole left leg is giiveing me trouble and I have no clue what I hit it on :? cuz i dont remember


----------



## PoptartShop

*6828*.


----------



## geewillikers

Aaron left another turd in the toilet! Dude, it's becoming an everyday occurrence. Ah, the joys of love


----------



## Moxie

Well at least you can FLUSH your potty..... Apparently our toilet is on the fritz again, we have sewage in our shower, and none of our toilets have water in them... OY VEY!


----------



## PoptartShop

*6831*. Ah, school tomorrow! Weekend goes by so fast...I went shopping again today though, it was fun!


----------



## farmpony84

You have poopies in your shower!!! How do you keep your feetsies from stinkies????


----------



## geewillikers

Moxie said:


> Well at least you can FLUSH your potty..... Apparently our toilet is on the fritz again, we have sewage in our shower, and none of our toilets have water in them... OY VEY!


Hahahaa- our toilet's broken too! He thinks it goes down, but nooooooooooo, it comes back!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> You have poopies in your shower!!! How do you keep your feetsies from stinkies????


Well I WAS going to shower this evening, but seen how we had crap in our shower... :shock: 

We got things fixed for now, all the crap is gone now, I can wash clothes, takes showers and do dishes, however half my yard is dug up, and the other half will be dug up this next weekend to put in a new drainage field. :x


----------



## PoptartShop

*6835*.


----------



## farmpony84

Moxie said:


> farmpony84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have poopies in your shower!!! How do you keep your feetsies from stinkies????
> 
> 
> 
> Well I WAS going to shower this evening, but seen how we had crap in our shower... :shock:
> 
> We got things fixed for now, all the crap is gone now, I can wash clothes, takes showers and do dishes, however half my yard is dug up, and the other half will be dug up this next weekend to put in a new drainage field. :x
Click to expand...

Are you SURE all the crap is gone???? Tell hubby to open mouth... let's see what comes out!!!


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farmpony84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have poopies in your shower!!! How do you keep your feetsies from stinkies????
> 
> 
> 
> Well I WAS going to shower this evening, but seen how we had crap in our shower... :shock:
> 
> We got things fixed for now, all the crap is gone now, I can wash clothes, takes showers and do dishes, however half my yard is dug up, and the other half will be dug up this next weekend to put in a new drainage field. :x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you SURE all the crap is gone???? Tell hubby to open mouth... let's see what comes out!!!
Click to expand...

My poor hubby was NOT a happy camper last night. Just the THOUGHT of spending 20+ g's to put in a new septic almost brought the both of us to tears.

All of the poopies are gone, I made him scrub the tubs and showers last night so we could at least shower this morning, I am fixin to go back over everything with bleach and clorox and all that good stuff.. I's far too tired for all of this.... ahh.... CRAP!

AND I had to cancel my riding lesson for today because I have all of this going on, home work, I get my son tonight for our one week of vacation, a Dr's appointment for my allergies today, and I am super low on sleep, so I'm hoping to take a nap this after noon. Hopefully I'll get to ride on Wed after my dr's appointment.


----------



## farmpony84

if it makes you feel any better... I am having a nervous breakdown... Kindergarten starts next week.... :shock:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

yep, i need horses and i need horses now ! 
i´ve only been in school for 4 days and im already geting really annoyed when i get home because i have nowhere to blow off steam ! i seriously need something to do other then school when im in school...
i think i might go crazy waiting for december


----------



## PoptartShop

*6840*.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey guys how is everyone doing?


----------



## farmpony84




----------



## Moxie

Alright... I'm home from the dr's. 

Farmpony, Seth starts preschool on the 9th, I dunno how I am going to get thru that..  I'll have to start therapy!


----------



## buckaroo2010

awww it will be ok  did JDI sell Maia?


----------



## PoptartShop

*6845*. I'm good- school is too!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

farmpony84 said:


> if it makes you feel any better... I am having a nervous breakdown... Kindergarten starts next week.... :shock:


RELAX.....You'll do fine. I'm sure the kids will like you and the new teacher is very kind. You'll get plenty of time to eat your lunch and then after recess you'll get to lay down and take a nap. The swings were always my favorite thing to play on when I was your age!


----------



## buckaroo2010

I'm glad school went good Pop are you driving there?


----------



## Moxie

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> farmpony84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if it makes you feel any better... I am having a nervous breakdown... Kindergarten starts next week.... :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> RELAX.....You'll do fine. I'm sure the kids will like you and the new teacher is very kind. You'll get plenty of time to eat your lunch and then after recess you'll get to lay down and take a nap. The swings were always my favorite thing to play on when I was your age!
Click to expand...

I.
Love.
You.

:lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

*6849*. Nope, not yet- I take the bus. :lol: I'm getting a car soon though.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

im getting my schedule wednesday at orientation!


----------



## Vidaloco

6851 I'M FINE JUST FINE...REALLY, I'M FINE.
I think I'm up to 6 weeks no smoking, it might be 7 or 5 heck I don't know my brain went up in smoke. Seriously it does get easier. Just a little encouragement to anyone else out there thinking of quiting.


----------



## PoptartShop

*6852*. That is sooo awesome, Vida!


----------



## farmpony84

Vidaloco said:


> 6851 I'M FINE JUST FINE...REALLY, I'M FINE.
> I think I'm up to 6 weeks no smoking, it might be 7 or 5 heck I don't know my brain went up in smoke. Seriously it does get easier. Just a little encouragement to anyone else out there thinking of quiting.


I tried to quit caffeine once... I lasted about a day.... and then I stopped at 7/11 on my way to work... went straight to the caffeteria... got back to my office, we have a soda fund.... yeah... didnt' do so well...

Dumas - you say they have swings???? I like swings.... 

T-Ball practice starts tomorrow.... school starts next week... AWANA starts the week after... hubby leaves me the month after... puppy go's to intermediate puppy class.... kittens are due this week...puppy gets fixed in 2 weeks... got a show at the end of the month and state fair right after... riley comes home from training next week.... fence is not finished yet... car needs an oil change... can't find a rose bush.... need groceries... gotta pee.... AAAHHHH!!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Wooohooo Good Job Vida thats awesome!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

farmpony84 said:


> [
> Dumas - you say they have swings???? I like swings....
> 
> T-Ball practice starts tomorrow.... school starts next week... AWANA starts the week after... hubby leaves me the month after... puppy go's to intermediate puppy class.... kittens are due this week...puppy gets fixed in 2 weeks... got a show at the end of the month and state fair right after... riley comes home from training next week.... fence is not finished yet... car needs an oil change... can't find a rose bush.... need groceries... gotta pee.... AAAHHHH!!!!


Yep...swings are the bomb!!! And aren't you glad you didn't fire the housekeeper!!!! You'd have to add floors and toilets to that list!!!! :shock:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Farmpony what are you drinking that makes you go the the bathroom all the time!?!?


----------



## farmpony84

buckaroo2010 said:


> Farmpony what are you drinking that makes you go the the bathroom all the time!?!?


caffeine..... it comes in so many flavors.... diet coke... mountain dew... diet coke... mountain dew... then there is the cranberry juice... and the koolaid and the flavored water and more diet coke... I think i'm getting thirsty...

Oh yes... glad I didn't fire the cleaning lady... speaking of... I think she comes this week... I have to clean the house so she can clean the house! Oh gosh... more added stress... I do think I found the smell in the kitchen though... it was a rotted bag of potatos in the bottom drawer...


----------



## buckaroo2010

lol i love mountain dew  its good and Vault


----------



## PoptartShop

*6859*.


----------



## farmpony84

Sally had 2 kittens! A black one and a tiger striped gray... wonder if she's done???


----------



## Vidaloco

6861
Oh no she isn't done. I'll place my bet in the kitten pool at 3
You two can have the swings, they make me eerrrp. I get sick in a rocking chair.


----------



## farmpony84

The teeter totter is fun too... I wonder if they have a teeter totter?


----------



## Moxie

I'm more of a sandbox kinda gal myself.



Ewwwww Puppy farts.


----------



## farmpony84

no way... spiders are in the sandbox! We flipped ours over and there was a black widow and my brother killed it, but then when he went to pull the eggsack from the side of the box... NINE BILLION TINY BLACK WIDOWS RAN EVERYWHERE... we had to attack them with raid!!!!!!!

Sandboxes are BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Moxie

I dont know how you and I can be friends anymore. lol


----------



## farmpony84

...well.... I do like sand castles....


----------



## Moxie

I wanna learn how to make those really cool sand sculptures you see on the beaches and stuff.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

The US government has a website, http://www.ready.gov. It's another attempt at scare mongering in the style of the old "duck and cover" advice after WWII.

The fun thing is that these pictures are so ambiguous they could mean anything! Here are a few interpretations below. Enjoy! 

Note: This parody site was built for fun. For the serious stuff, see our friends protecting our great country at http://www.ready.gov or the Department of Homeland Security at http://www.dhs.gov 


this is pretty funny-









If you have set yourself on fire, do not run.









If you spot terrorism, blow your anti-terrorism whistle. If you are Vin Diesel, yell really loud.









If you are sprayed with an unknown substance, stand and think about it instead of seeing a doctor.









Michael Jackson is a terrorist. If you spot this smooth criminal with scary eyes, run away now. 









If you hear the Backstreet Boys, Michael Bolton or Yanni on the radio, cower in the corner or run like hell.









That closet door in your bedroom leads to the gates of Hell. Don't go there.

theres alot more but i dont feel like uploading them all.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

that is funny =] 
:lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

*6870*. LOL that is funny. :lol:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

i am bored :roll:


----------



## farmpony84

You should go to band camp...


----------



## Moxie

I hurt my toe, I must go to the doctors. :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:
 

> You should go to band camp...




this one time.....in band camp....


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Moxie said:


> I hurt my toe, I must go to the doctors. :lol:


 haha are you just trying to hurt yourself so u can see the doctor now ???!!!!!! LOL :lol:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

farmpony84 said:


> You should go to band camp...


 ... no thanks .. lol


----------



## buckaroo2010

lol thats one of the best movies ever!


----------



## Moxie

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hurt my toe, I must go to the doctors. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> haha are you just trying to hurt yourself so u can see the doctor now ???!!!!!! LOL :lol:
Click to expand...

LOL That would be kind of an expensive stalking escapade. I DO have to call him thursday or friday to tell him how the new meds are working.


----------



## Moxie

*Busts out into song*

Liiiiiiiiiike a rhinestone puuup-pyyyy...*dada* 


Look a bird.....


OMG! The Nightmare Before Christmas comes out today!! YAY!!!! I cant WAIT!!!!!


Look a tree......


----------



## farmpony84

so... who's going to watch the new 90210????

And when does Bones start back up? when does ghost whisperer start back up? Why do they no longer have lassie, rin tin tin, gentle ben, and flipper type shows???

And why are there no TV shows with hotties anymore? Must have hotties... I want a hot guy in a uniform! DANG IT.. just to stare at, not to love... I have a hot guy in a grumpy face to love....

my stove broke... :wink:


----------



## Moxie

You should come to my doctor!!!!


Look a flower...


----------



## farmpony84

no.. it's a skunk...


----------



## Moxie

Yuck a skunk... Or is that a Tilly fart?


----------



## farmpony84

....butterfly....


----------



## Moxie

Who else is happy about the release of The Nightmare Before Christmas?


I have to pee.....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Ya know that's the one of those movies that I have never seen...dunno why...

I have seen Bambi tho....flower...as in flower the skunk...."you can call me flower if you want to".......


My son did great at the dentist...he had to have a cavity filled. He got all goofie on the nitrous and was trying to talk to the dentist with a bite block in his mouth...everything Eli was saying was "whaaa haaa haaa daaa laaa" It was pretty funny.


----------



## PoptartShop

*6887*. Can you guys please count as well?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

6888

Sorry pop....I forget..


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

6889
i wan´t candy.. i´ve barely eaten today.. i ate a piece of cucumber when i got home at like 2 and then some vegetables for dinner.. man have I been eating healthy things today, although not very healthily. Well i´m gonna go ruin it all and eat some chocolate cereal :wink:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

EXCERPTS FROM A DOG'S DIARY

* 9:30 am - OH BOY! A CAR RIDE! MY FAVORITE!
* 9:40 am - OH BOY! A WALK! MY FAVORITE!
* 10:30 am - OH BOY! A CAR RIDE! MY FAVORITE!
* 11:30 am - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
* 12:00 noon - OH BOY! THE KIDS! MY FAVORITE!
* 1:00 PM - OH BOY! THE YARD! MY FAVORITE!
* 1:30 PM - ooooooo. bath. bummer.
* 4:00 PM - OH BOY! THE KIDS! MY FAVORITE!
* 5:00 PM - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
* 5:30 PM - OH BOY! MOM! MY FAVORITE!


EXCERPTS FROM A CAT'S DIARY

* DAY 752 - My captors continue to taunt me with bizarre little dangling objects. They dine lavishly on fresh meat,
while I am forced to eat dry cereal. The only thing that keeps me going is the hope of escape, and the mild satisfaction I get from ruining the occasional piece of furniture. Tomorrow I may eat another houseplant.
* DAY 761 - Today my attempt to kill my captors by weaving around their feet while they were walking almost succeeded, must try this at the top of the stairs. In an attempt to disgust and repulse these vile oppressors, I once again induced myself to vomit on their favorite chair.. must try this on their bed.
* DAY 765 - Decapitated a mouse and brought them the headless body, in attempt to make them aware of what I am capable of, and to try to strike fear into their hearts. They only cooed and condescended about what a good little cat I was...Hmmm. Not working according to plan.
* DAY 768 - I am finally aware of how sadistic they are. For no good reason I was chosen for the water torture. This time however it included a burning foamy chemical called "shampoo." What sick minds could invent such a liquid? My only consolation is the piece of thumb still stuck between my teeth.
* DAY 771 - There was some sort of gathering of their accomplices. I was placed in solitary throughout the event. However, I could hear the noise and smell the foul odor of the glass tubes they call "beer.." More importantly I overheard that my confinement was due to MY power of "allergies" Must learn what this is and how to use it to my advantage.
* DAY 774 - I am convinced the other captives are flunkies and maybe snitches. The dog is routinely released and seems more than happy to return. He is obviously a half-wit. The bird on the other hand has got to be an informant, and speaks with them regularly. I am certain he reports my every move. Due to his current placement in the metal room his safety is assured. But I can wait; it is only a matter of time......


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

hahaha....My cat most definately must keep a similar journal!!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Moxie said:


> Who else is happy about the release of The Nightmare Before Christmas?
> 
> 
> I have to pee.....



my dad is super excited =] he could probably recite the whole movie to you .. including the songs .. .LOL 
so bobbie.. you are not alone!


----------



## PoptartShop

*6893.* LOL it's okay. :lol:


----------



## Moxie

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who else is happy about the release of The Nightmare Before Christmas?
> 
> 
> I have to pee.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my dad is super excited =] he could probably recite the whole movie to you .. including the songs .. .LOL
> so bobbie.. you are not alone!
Click to expand...

6894

I'm watching it now!!! 8)


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

niiiceeeeee 8) 


okay everyone i think i shall go watch some t.v. and go to bed...Goodnight all!


----------



## farmpony84

Vidaloco said:


> 6861
> Oh no she isn't done. I'll place my bet in the kitten pool at 3
> You two can have the swings, they make me eerrrp. I get sick in a rocking chair.


THREE KITTENS!!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Heyy how is everyone? It has rained all day and im soo sick of it I want pretty weather! lol Its hurricane rain from Fay


----------



## PoptartShop

*6898*. Going to sleep, school tomorrow! 4-day weekend up ahead though, yay!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

6899 ^^^woooiieee! ament to that!


----------



## geewillikers

I just finished my second day of student teaching 7th grade. I love it. And I'm flippin' exhausted. Any teachers on the forum?


----------



## Moxie

6901

Been up most the night barfing....
................Need sleep...................
....Puppy needs to be let out.......


Look a fly....


----------



## PoptartShop

*6902*. Ugh, I hate flies.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

6903


*yawn...stretch...purrrrr*

Morning everyone...I slept like a rock last night!!! Guess all this running around finally caught up with me...and I slept hard..Like I didn't even hardly move last night hard. My face still has sheet wrinkles in it... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Moxie

6904


Well, does anyone know whats worse than puking most the night??

I'll tell you....

Cleaning up dog puke.. Then puking... Then cleaning up your puke.. Then puking.. Then trying to clean it all up again...

AND my darn labrador broke my table....

I've only been up 30 mins.


----------



## farmpony84

puke and then go back to bed....


----------



## Moxie

I will just as soon as the ole man gets home. He's taking a half day at work today.


----------



## farmpony84

turn on lifetime movie channel... drink gingerale... cuddle in warm cozy bankie... dress puppy in cute clothes.... go seepie seepie...


----------



## Moxie

Yes mommy.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

haha sorry Mox  where did you get your s/n from?


----------



## Moxie

My S/N?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Moxie said:


> My S/N?


your name for this forum, its Moxie. where did you like get the name from? its interesting.


----------



## Moxie

Oooh lol sorry, when I run on little to no sleep, I am a space cadet. 

I am often told that I have MOXIE, and of course MOXIE means:
Courage combined with inventiveness.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

lol thats interesting


holy moley im freezing my butt off my mom has ALL THE WINDOWS OPEN


----------



## Moxie

It's raining here. Not like a summer rain, but a fall/winter rain.  


AND my hubby still isn't home... I wanna go back to bed!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

aww im sorry hehe your on your 999th post! im bored...orientations today! schedule....here i come.


----------



## Moxie

LOL awesome.... My 1000's post! 8) 

I spend far too much time here.


----------



## farmpony84

i'm watching lifetime movies and it's just drizzling outside... we need rain so bad... but tonight is my lesson night... ri comes home next week........


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

universal rain ?
it´s raining alot here.. seems like al the rai we were supposed to have this summer is finally here..


----------



## farmpony84

*belch*


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

6921 
i have 3 books to read before october.. in three different languages :?


----------



## buckaroo2010

I really dont like reading lol its drizzled all day here to Farmpony  but its been nice and cool so I cant complain


----------



## PoptartShop

*6923*. Well, I had the BEST lesson ever tonight.

I decided not to ride Ozzy tonight, hehe I wanted to try another horse for a change. :lol: I'm still thinking about getting him, though. Or at least leasing him.
But anyway, I rode a mare, her name's Daytona. She's very sweet, she's also a TB.  

Anyway, we did jumping courses & this horse needs work. She gets a bit hyper when she jumps, but then again I can control her. She's pretty advanced & needs a good rider.  I do well with her.
I like, sailed over the jumps...I love how she jumps too. I felt so relaxed & did very well on her. I'm pleased with my lesson!


----------



## farmpony84

I LOPED MY RI-RI!!!!

He's coming home Wed.... I think he's gonna be the biggest horse in my barn!!! And he's only 2..........


----------



## Moxie

6925

Mornin.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

6926


Morning everyone!!! 8)


----------



## Moxie

6927

Look a butterfly


----------



## farmpony84

i had to take my shoe off because it was itching me...


----------



## Moxie

I have an 8 page report due this week on depression.. I completely put it off and now... NOW I have to bust my behind to get it done... boo!


----------



## farmpony84

I'm depressed... do you need an interview?

Here is my sad, sad story...

My husband says I have no money. He says I can't spend anymore... My son is going to kindergarten, he's a big boy now... I have to work. I don't want to, but husband says I have too.. i want to sleep and shop but apparently... that's not allowed... I'm depressed....

the cat had kittens and the turtle laid an egg!

Put that in your paper!


----------



## Moxie

I Wuv You.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i...........want.............to............go.............back...............to...............school..........NOW! :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

Gingerrrrr said:


> i...........want.............to............go.............back...............to...............school..........NOW! :lol:


freak.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> i...........want.............to............go.............back...............to...............school..........NOW! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> freak.
Click to expand...

        

IM TELLING!


----------



## farmpony84

...but.... but.... I was just PLAYIN'!!!!! GOLLY!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

*6936*. Homeee ; 4-day weekend!


----------



## Moxie

Now now children....


----------



## farmpony84

...she started it! :x


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> ...she started it! :x


nu uhhh you started it!


----------



## Moxie

DONT MAKE ME COME BACK THERE!!!!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Moxie said:


> DONT MAKE ME COME BACK THERE!!!!!


but....but


----------



## farmpony84

I aint a-scared a you!....... :shock:


----------



## Moxie

You know what..... Pop is going to KILL us.. we havent counted in like 3 pages???


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> I aint a-scared a you!....... :shock:


bring it on!!!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Moxie said:



> You know what..... Pop is going to KILL us.. we havent counted in like 3 pages???


hehe she counts for us! i dont do the counting thing :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

Gingerrrrr said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what..... Pop is going to KILL us.. we havent counted in like 3 pages???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe she counts for us! i dont do the counting thing :lol:
Click to expand...


OOOOHHHHHHH MY! :shock: Pop IS gonna kill us!!!


----------



## Moxie

She's a peach!


----------



## Moxie

Welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll My report is going not so good... Grrrr school!!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Moxie said:


> Welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll My report is going not so good... Grrrr school!!!


*yawnn* go play dress up with the princess!


----------



## Moxie

lol I already did that today.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

PAC MAN AND WOMAN!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Moxie said:


> lol I already did that today.


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm go use hubbys tooth brush to clean the toilet! LOL


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

*6953*


----------



## Moxie

LOL He's home, I cant.


----------



## Moxie

I need a good title for my paper... 

6955


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Moxie said:


> I need a good title for my paper...
> 
> 6955


its about depression right?

Why Depression Hurts


----------



## Moxie

I need an opening paragraph, a body, and a conclusion too. lol


----------



## Gingerrrrr

uhmmm 

have you ever felt down? **** there i started it for you


----------



## PoptartShop

*6959*.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey how is everyone? im soo tired I had homework in every class!!! ugh :shock: So im leavnig to go camping tomorrow so I wont be on for a few days


----------



## PoptartShop

*6961*. I'm good- very happy I have a 4-day weekend.  School's going well! Aw, have fun camping!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

*yawns* goodmorning everyone .... tomorrrow is my birthday =]]]]


----------



## farmpony84

*STRETCH* I need food....


----------



## Moxie

My eyeballs hurt.


----------



## farmpony84

MOX!!!! YOU ARE NOT SUPPOSED TO LOOK IN THE MIRROR BEFORE YOU SHOWER AND DRESS!!!!!


You know what that does to you!


----------



## Moxie

Are you calling me ugly and fat?


----------



## farmpony84

...wow.... sensitive much? No... I was calling you grumpy and disturbed...


----------



## Moxie

Am I getting out of control with the smilies? LOL

Yes... Grumpy and Disturbed describes me well... of course others tend to use the words: Moody and Crazy.


----------



## farmpony84

i figured out why my smileys don't work... because my work has blocked them with websence... sniff... I AM SO ABUSED!


----------



## Moxie

OH boo... You should quit.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

****!!!!!! Quit over Smilies......That makes perfect sence!

Start a picket line and I think that fasting would help too!!!!!


----------



## TaMMa89

Hello. Here again .


----------



## PoptartShop

*6973*.  4-DAY WEEKEND, yayy! LOL. :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

That is such a good idea! I must go threaten to quit!


----------



## Moxie

Farmpony: " I WANT SMILIES!!"
Boss: "No."
Farmpony: " I GIVE ME SMILES OR I QUIT!"
Boss: "Seeyabye."

lol


----------



## farmpony84

Moxie said:


> Farmpony: " I WANT SMILIES!!"
> Boss: "No."
> Farmpony: " I GIVE ME SMILES OR I QUIT!"
> Boss: "Seeyabye."
> 
> lol


Not nice!


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Farmpony: " I WANT SMILIES!!"
> Boss: "No."
> Farmpony: " I GIVE ME SMILES OR I QUIT!"
> Boss: "Seeyabye."
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Not nice!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

6978


----------



## TaMMa89

6979


----------



## PoptartShop

*6980*.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

school starts in 5 days


----------



## PoptartShop

*6982*. Lucky you, I started the 20th!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

yea we start on Wednesday but we get out on like June 20th


----------



## PoptartShop

*6984*. Oooh, that's late- we get out June 3rd. lol.


----------



## TaMMa89

Hey, I had to keep on writing my belletristic story. But why I'm still hanging around here?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I had so much fun tonight ! went out to eat at pizza hut with my new class, they´re so much fun !  and no one is giving me any bull**** because im one year younger  
and my school, omygosh it´s great ! did i mention it´s next to "Reykjavíks biggest shopping mall " :lol: (they advertise it like that to the poor unsuspecting tourists.. it´s actually Reykjavíks only shoppingmall :lol: )
oh and the teachers are great, and everything is just so *great*  
ok, im done beeing reeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaally happy now


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> I had so much fun tonight ! went out to eat at pizza hut with my new class, they´re so much fun !  and no one is giving me any bull**** because im one year younger
> and my school, omygosh it´s great ! did i mention it´s next to "Reykjavíks biggest shopping mall " :lol: (they advertise it like that to the poor unsuspecting tourists.. it´s actually Reykjavíks only shoppingmall :lol: )
> oh and the teachers are great, and everything is just so *great*
> ok, im done beeing reeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaally happy now


Nice to hear that you've had fun time .

But I think it's a bedtime now! It's almost 2.45am over here and I have to go to a stable tomorrow morning.


----------



## PoptartShop

6988.  I just did a whole beauty thingy, LOL!  I painted my toenails & nails, shaved my legs, & I feel great!


----------



## Moxie

6989

Going boating, wont be back til tomorrow... Everyone have a great weekend...


----------



## farmpony84

i'm working on fence this weekend... paddock, pasture, and arena... so... won't be hanging out too much.....


----------



## TaMMa89

6991.

It's cold over here. An autumn is coming.


----------



## PoptartShop

*6992*. It's pretty warm here still, veryy nice!


----------



## farmpony84

fence... nails... wire... brackets...gates... SOMEBODY HELP ME!


----------



## appylover31803

I'll come help you out farmpony! 

I'm going to go see a horsey tomorrow on my birthday, and then i have no idea what i'm doing the rest of the day.. i know i'll need a drink (and i could legally get one now.. YAY!

I'm just hoping tomorrow goes smoothly and I find my next horsey


----------



## PoptartShop

6995. Just came back from the mall, it was fun!  Got lots of stuff, ahhh im tired!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I finished part one of my blanket !! im soooo happy  
6996


----------



## PoptartShop

*6997*.  Awesome!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

6998

omg...it started raining today!!! :shock: 

i know..i can't believe it either!!

and charm-boy's coat is getting fuzzy


----------



## PoptartShop

*6999*. LOL cool! Ah, I'm tireddddd. Off to bed, goodnight!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

seventhousand ! 
sjöþúsund
7000 
im a little bored...
but i got some great news yesterday ! i´ll probably get to go to herd my horses from this valley they´re in  that means horsebackriding+seeing my horses


----------



## Moxie

7001

Eh..


----------



## PoptartShop

*7002*.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

3 days till school :shock: :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop

*7004*.  It's such a nice day today! Love the weather.


----------



## sandy2u1

may as well make it 1 more


----------



## PoptartShop

*7006*.


----------



## sandy2u1

hehe wow thats a lot!!!


----------



## QuarterPony

7,008...

Last month of riding begins on Thursday... *shouts* I don't want it to stop!


----------



## sandy2u1

why are you gonna have to stop riding?


----------



## PoptartShop

*7010*. Aww, yeah why?  
I am off to bed though, goodnight HF!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i think its cuz shes got a baby in the oven but i could be wrong :lol:


----------



## Casperluff

Hello everyone!

Bored hereee!


----------



## Casperluff

Bum bum bum.


----------



## Casperluff

I had an ok ride tonight.


----------



## Casperluff

Casper was sooo dirty though.


----------



## Casperluff

What in the world...


----------



## Casperluff

The things on tv amaze me.


----------



## Casperluff

Huuungry.


----------



## Casperluff

I am covered in white horse hair.


----------



## Casperluff

Shocking, right?


----------



## Casperluff

I get my permit in 8 days!!!


----------



## Casperluff

Sooo excited!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i go to school in 2 days


----------



## QuarterPony

Ooh...are you excited?


----------



## PoptartShop

7025. 
Casper, remember not to post unless someone has posted above you (in other words, don't spam/triple post). It's okay if you didn't know.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I think i´m sick.. or something ! 
i´ve been feeling nouseus (how is that spelled  ) and feeling like my body doesn´t process the oxigen when i breath.. 
yuck :!:


----------



## sandy2u1

sorry to hear that


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> I think i´m sick.. or something !
> i´ve been feeling nouseus (how is that spelled  ) and feeling like my body doesn´t process the oxigen when i breath..
> yuck :!:


Ohh... Get well soon :shock: .

I think that it should spell nauseous. (or my dictionary says so :wink: ).


----------



## PoptartShop

7029. Aww Sis I hope you feel better.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey guys im back! lol camping was so much fun!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

*7031*. Aw that's good!


----------



## QuarterPony

7032

Hmm...off to go shopping... where to go? - now THAT'S the question!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

thanks guys 
Tmma your right, the spelling of the word hadcompletely deserted my head :lol:


----------



## Casperluff

PoptartShop said:


> 7025.
> Casper, remember not to post unless someone has posted above you (in other words, don't spam/triple post). It's okay if you didn't know.


Oh, I didn't know.

I didn't think that would apply to the million replies thread.

It's going to be a lot harder to get to a million without lots of people posting multiple times.


----------



## PoptartShop

7035. Haha I know...but hey, we're gonna get there someday. LOL! :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Hmm.. I think should go to a bed. But there is an anti-virus software scanning my computer and I don't want to escape it.


----------



## PoptartShop

*7037*. Ugh, time for bed!  School tomorrowwww. lol. :lol: Goodnight, HF!


----------



## TaMMa89

Hi . Here again.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

PoptartShop said:


> 7025.
> Casper, remember not to post unless someone has posted above you (in other words, don't spam/triple post). It's okay if you didn't know.


why arent you allowed to post unless someone has posted above... is this a new rule or somthing???????


----------



## Gingerrrrr

school tomm


----------



## PoptartShop

7041. Noo, I mean like don't spam.


----------



## buckaroo2010

What is it with all theses Hurricanes and Tropical Storms


----------



## PoptartShop

7043.  I know.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

good morning ya'll =] 

ehhh school starts tomorrow ... blahhhhhhhh :roll:


----------



## CaSpEr

and what about this?

I d like to discuss a very bad event that happened in my club. 
Our club has a cafe-bar for the members. The prices of the drinks were very high so we stopped to buy anything from there and we got an old fridge and bought everything we needed. Then everyone have went on holidays and they left the dogs without food, so we bought some for them. 
When the came back they saw the food and in the midnight the manager and his crazy wife called my mother, the woman that works to the cafe-bar and my groom and started to shout about the food and because we stopped buying from the bar. 
Today I found scared my horse and inside her stable i found 24kg of the dog food and all our drinks that we put in the fridge were all over the place and the glasses in the stables(the fridge is into another group of stables) We called the police but the manager didn't know what happened. His crazy wife did this.


----------



## farmpony84

move your horse.


----------



## CaSpEr

we re going to move and some people too think about this and today we will discuss this statement and we are going to bring a charge. And when I told that he s wife is crazy I mean it she was in an mental clinic and now we re nervous because she might something worse... I m in a great club, arent I? And now you can say that people in Greece are crazy...


----------



## GeminiJumper

7048

good job guys!! you've made a lot of progress in here!! the last time i was in here, i think it was in the 4000's....i think...lol


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

7049

I saw a great saying the other day: (not to pertain to anyone on this forum...lol)

i would tell you to go to hell but I work there and I dont want to see you everyday!!!

Thats about where I feel about my job right at this moment...thank God for lunch breaks!!!!... 6.5 hours down and 3.5 to go...over halfway


----------



## farmpony84

we must work in the same place....


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

farmpony84 said:


> we must work in the same place....


LOL...for it being hell it sure gets cold in here, Im just trying to get more work time under my belt so I can get a better job. Ive only been out of school for 1.5 years...


----------



## PoptartShop

7051. Going riding!


----------



## Vidaloco

7049
^^ I know every time I come in its jumped millions :wink: 
We are getting rain and wind from Gustav (sp?) here in land locked Kansas. How weird is that? Its been raining for 2 days.


----------



## lacyloo

7050


----------



## farmpony84

Angel_Leaguer said:


> farmpony84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> we must work in the same place....
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...for it being hell it sure gets cold in here, Im just trying to get more work time under my belt so I can get a better job. Ive only been out of school for 1.5 years...
Click to expand...

Isn't that the funniest? First they say You can't have the job w/out the education and then they say... you can't have the pay without the experience!

LOL..... I worked first and educated second... I don't know which way gets ya there faster....


----------



## Moxie

Hummmm......

................Must take nap.....

..................Must finish trial notebook

..................Must dress up puppy..


----------



## farmpony84

LEAVE THE PUPPY ALONE!


----------



## Moxie

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

She wants me to dress her up!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Vida I noticed when I was watching the weather the other night I thought about you when I saw all that rain! Hanna is suppose to hit the coast this weekend and I think we will get some rain off it


----------



## PoptartShop

7060. Oops I counted wrong (I put 7051, it was supposed to be 7052). LOL! :lol:
Anyway, riding went SOOOOO well. GOOD NEWS:

Okay, I've been riding English for 9months (other years I've been riding Western- I switched to English...NEVER going back lol.) & taking lessons ; wow- I'm moving up to the advanced class (I mean pretty advanced, I am in intermediate now.)  I'm soo happy, in this short time I'm moving up already- in this class we do a lot of showjumping, jumping about 2-4ft. We're also going to be doing more XC, they have a huuuuuuuuuuuuge XC field.   I'm soo excited. 
My trainer's awesome...but anyway not bragging or anything, just wanted to share the good news! 

Bleh, some bad news...I have HOMEWORK! LOL! :lol: Better get to it.


----------



## GeminiJumper

7061


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

7062
that´s great poptart :wink: 
i just took a final exam from last year in danish.. and i got 71/100 without taking the course  I was really afraid of failing it before...


----------



## PoptartShop

7063.  Thanks! Aww that's good, 71 isn't bad!


----------



## sandy2u1

gratz poptart!!!


----------



## TaMMa89

I just came from shopping. And guess what? I wasted only 2 euros (a bus ticket to our neighbor city cost 3.50).


----------



## Small_Town_Girl

VOTE FOR MADDIE! http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15076


----------



## farmpony84

News Article from the national enquirer states that maddie has no teeth! How can the cutest dog be toothless?


----------



## farmpony84

THE MEAN PEOPLE SAID WE COULD HAVE INTERNET AND NOW THEY SAY NO! WHY ARE PEOPLE SO MEAN TO ME! I AM NOT PAYING 5K FOR INTERNET! :x


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

WHAT???? 5K!?!?!?! What are you talking about?


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey how is everyone today?


----------



## farmpony84

I got internet! it'll be next week but I got it! Cox cable told me they would hook me up for FREE, then they came out and said $5k to run it to my house, then Verizon told me, yes you can have high speed internet for 39.99 per month so I ordered it and then today they said never mind you'd have to pay $5k to run it to your house... so... verizon sold me wireless internet for $59.99 per month... They think I'm rich... I'm not rich... I cancelled my YMCA membership for this! LOL.....


----------



## buckaroo2010

5k???? Who could afford that!? :?


----------



## farmpony84

I just ordered 10 bales of hay (I'm ALMOST out and I don't have time to get a round bale and it's gonna rain this weekend) anyway, it's $5.00 per bale delivered... is that fair?


----------



## buckaroo2010

$5.00? round or square!??!


----------



## farmpony84

square... i ususally by round bales for $50 per bale


----------



## buckaroo2010

Oh ok yeah I think that is a good price for them  we sale them down here for $3.50 I think and round bales are like $30 I think


----------



## PoptartShop

7077. 
Thanks! Ah, I'm soo exhausted.
Luckily, I don't have much hw today!  So anyway, omg, today on the bus going home, we weren't even a BLOCK from school...the bus driver pulled over to the side of the road (well, the shoulder). & we were all like, "huh?" I sit in the back so yeah.
Then, she said that someone in the front seat fainted...sooo omg, I was like oh no.  Then someone else came onto the bus (I think it was another bus driver) & they said she has Epilepsy (sp?) & they called 911. The ambulance came to pick her up about 5mins afterwards.  

But 5mins before they got there, she had ANOTHER seizure!! :shock: I actually saw her, she was lying down on the seat & (I could only see her legs) & she was shaking & everything...I was soo scared for her- it really shook me up.  I didn't cry, but I felt VERY sorry for her...I wanted to give her a hug! 
Well, she's prolly at the hospital now...I hope she's OK. It was 90 degrees, soo maybe she got over-heated? Idk. 

But anyway, wow...never saw someone have an actual seizure before- it wasn't fun.


----------



## buckaroo2010

omg thats horrible I would have been so scared! :shock:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

oh god ! i hope she´s okay now ! 

i just got a students card, that means discounts  
whoo.. although i only know that i get a discount at dominos, wilsons pizza, top shop and serrano :') 
the website on which all of the discounts are listed is down.. and has been since the beginning of summer :roll:


----------



## GeminiJumper

7080

i love my hunny!! lol


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

first day of high school was today .. i'm exhausted ... ehh it was different... but fun =]


----------



## buckaroo2010

Awww thats great to hear it was great! best of luck the next 4 years!


----------



## PoptartShop

*7083*.  Haha aww. 
& I know, she does have Epilepsy (sp?) though...but still, it's a shame that I had to see that & that she has to go through it. 
Ugh, I DON'T wanna go to school tomorrow. LOL! :lol: I want the weekend to hurry upppp!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Same here your not the only one Im ready to sleep in and I hope it doesnt rain cause I wanna ride all weekend and get busy on them barrels.........................its going to be time to cut hay again :roll:


----------



## sandy2u1

i second the weekend riding!! Ive been so busy this week! I think all in all Major has me trained pretty well lol. I feed him, keep his fence free of weeds, water him, bathe him anything he needs  Makes me start to wonder...whos training who here


----------



## PoptartShop

*7086*.Blah, getting ready for school.  TGIF everyone!  Ah...sooo glad the weekend is about to be here, LOL!


----------



## TaMMa89

Argh. These job things gripe me


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

TGIF!!! Im soo sick of sharing a cube at work with an a-hole....I get a whole weekend with NO MATT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I seriously thought I was going to lose it with him yesteraday, but I need a job...lol


----------



## farmpony84

i just want to sleep till 7:30-8:00.... Oh how nice will that be?


----------



## Moxie

I'd like to sleep til 9ish or so.


----------



## farmpony84

9ish? how is that possible? I used to sleep till 1 or 2 but now... i'm lucky to make it to 7:30.... I wanna sleep all day....


----------



## Moxie

It IS possible... except for the fact that I have to get up and pee at like 630, let the pup out.... and by that time, I'm up for the day.


----------



## QuarterPony

Ooh, great....

LESSONS TODAY!


Ew. I am *not* in the mood for some bratty 10-year-olds who hate me... :roll: Cole's not the only instructor, missies! *sigh* Off to go haul jumps.


----------



## farmpony84

Cole???? hmmm... sounds hot! If I were a bratty 10 year old I'd probably want him to!


----------



## Moxie

I must go shopping.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I came across this picture surfing a horseie websie. IT CRACKED ME UP!!!










Apparently the fiesty ol' broad in yellow needs a leadrope to keep her in line and working hard!!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

too bad they didnt show the next pic... the one where she turns around and hog ties the man!


----------



## Vidaloco

7098

Just checking in, havent fallen yet *9 Weeks no smoking*
I think I got er licked.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Congrats Vida!!! I'm so stinkin' proud of you!!!!! :wink: 

Farmpony....The guy is actually holding the barn door open but the angle is just right...It looks like he's holding her!!! :lol:


----------



## Moxie

Next to horsey therapy, retail is the best!


----------



## farmpony84

why are they making the old lady do the work?


----------



## PoptartShop

7102.  Aww Vida that's great, kudos to you!  LOL- that old lady must be in good shape! :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

OK... I was just given like 10 emergency contact numbers from people in my husbands unit and I was handed a phone that you plug in the wall and told to fill up my generator... Is my house going to blow away?????????????? WHAT THE FREAK!!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I'd definately go home and batten down all the hatches and anything and everything you don't want ruined by the weather. Looks like you guys are going to get nailed.....((((hugs))))) Sorry I couldn't come up with anything peppier to say...


----------



## farmpony84

I am going to take for panels from the round pen and turn my sawdust storage into a makeshift stall so that all animals can be locked up in a warm and safe place! AAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!! THE STORM IS COMING!

****... I think it's funny... they send the boys to TX and then they rush the boys to GA and boom, we get hit! ****......


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

When we were kids I remember one storm where we were in the path of a tornado...My mom and dad got all of us kids safe and sound in the basement and the storm blew by...No damage...Then we all were comming upstairs and the dog started crying from the basement. My sister had tied her jumprope to one of our dog's back legs and then tied the other end to the table leg. She didn't want the dog to get sucked up in the tornado!!! :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

omigosh... could you imagine? You'd have dog legs everywhere! ****!!!

My biggest most majorist concern... is that I'm scared of the dark... and the power will no doubtedly go out....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

put a flashlight in your pocket.


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> OK... I was just given like 10 emergency contact numbers from people in my husbands unit and I was handed a phone that you plug in the wall and told to fill up my generator... Is my house going to blow away?????????????? WHAT THE FREAK!!!!




OMG!!!! YOU CANT BLOW AWAY!!! I simply cant live without you!


----------



## sandy2u1

Where are you from farmpony. I live in NC and a hurricane is supposed to hit the cost here soon


----------



## farmpony84

VA... It should hit you first....


----------



## PoptartShop

7112. 
Yeah, tomorrow we're supposed to get 4in of rain.  Ugh. I'm in DE.


----------



## farmpony84

I'm going home now... got to lock the beasts up... put gas in the suburban (in case I have to go off road), put gas in the generator and fill the bath tubs... this will ensure that we only get light rain and a cool breeze....


----------



## appylover31803

fill the bath tubs? what for?

I'm supposed to get tropical storm winds and like millions of inches of rain...

I'm nervous. Ponies are going to have to spend time in their stalls.. i hope they're ok. 

I hope Chief doesn't get blown away in the wind tomorrow... i dont want to lose power.. that means to TV, no Computer.. nothing fun.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

im grounded so i havnt been on much


----------



## QuarterPony

Blaaah, it's been such a looooong day.

Buuuut, I found out that I've gained 9 pounds over the past week! Yay! (That's more than I'd gained in the first half of my pregnancy :?) I can feel Fish and Boobala (the buns in the oven -- Fish is my son, hehe, and Boobala [like Gomez's name for Morticia in The Adam's Family]...is my daughter ) kicking today, too. It's sooooooo awesome.

The crazy little ponies are out in the pasture for once -- it's so quiet in here! I love it! hehe


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I'm assuming that she is filling the bathtubs because like me she is on a well and when the electricity goes out you lose the electric pump on the well that gets your water through the pipes. If you are without electricity for a while you can still use the water to flush the stools and such. :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop

*7118*.[/b]


----------



## Vidaloco

Hurricane season has got to be tough. I've only been close to one in NJ. Its kinda like tornado season here except tornadoes are pretty hit and miss. A hurricane you know your going to get smacked. 
Be safe everyone, wish I could come help board up windows and secure livestock. I'm saying a little prayer and sending it your way.


----------



## Jubilee Rose

7120!


----------



## sandy2u1

thanks vidaloco...the prayers are appreciated! please say one for Major too. I wish I could bring him in my house with me...but the steps worry me lol


----------



## QuarterPony

7,122

Oy...I swear the babies are kickboxing right now...ugh.

I hope all of you in the hurricane zones are going to be alright... I'll keep you all in my heart.


----------



## sandy2u1

gratz on the twins!!! how far along are ya?


----------



## QuarterPony

24 weeks, hehe

I think I should add that to my name...

Maggie, barn manager, pregnant with twins


----------



## sandy2u1

lol i know exactly how ya feel  It feels like you have been pregnant forever! the funny thing is...when the babies are born...there will be a part of (a small part lol) that misses being pregnant and having your babies movin around inside the safety of your tummy. Sounds like those 2 are gonna keep ya real busy though


----------



## PoptartShop

*7126*.


----------



## appylover31803

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I'm assuming that she is filling the bathtubs because like me she is on a well and when the electricity goes out you lose the electric pump on the well that gets your water through the pipes. If you are without electricity for a while you can still use the water to flush the stools and such. :wink:


ahh ok. That makes sense.

Be safe everyone!

I've never been so nervous in my life before! The worst I experienced was Floyd when it hit. We got out of school (i think). We live on a busy road and we would see trucks towing boats and we didn't know why. lol

We soon found out that a lot of the rivers and reservoirs were flooding and they needed to evacuate people by boat! :shock: 
I hope it doesn't get that bad here.....


----------



## PoptartShop

7127.  Awww.  Yeah, it's already started raining right now- supposed to rain alllllll day tomorrow...at least 4in. & 40MPH winds.


----------



## GeminiJumper

7129


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

7130

OK eastcoast....Hang on to something tight and I want a roll call when the storm's gone by ya!!!

((((((hugs))))))

Be careful and safe everyone!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

*7131*. Ah, it's raining.  It's not raining that hard though, so I'm happy!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

its not raining here!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

It's not raininf here either it actually feels really good  but that hurricane id really close  but idk if we will get any rain from it :?


----------



## farmpony84

The rain is here! The rain is here! Where is the wind though? No real wind yet... My driveway does look like niagra falls and the couldren has filled with dirt so there is a small portion of the driveway we will have to boat across... I never did get out to put gas in the suburban but I think I'll live. I actually put four of the horses out today (they are standing under the overhang perfectly dry)... If the winds come I'll lock them up... i took some pix... My paddock looks like the river... Sattelite has gone out a coule times but then it comes back... I'm not sure if this is the big bad or if the big bad is still coming... so far so good... bathtub is still full... power is still on....


----------



## sandy2u1

the govener went ahead and declared us in a "state of emergency" so we could get funds immediately. It rained this morning...but the sun is out right now! looks like its gonna be a nice day...weird


----------



## buckaroo2010

Its still sunny here but I kinds wiah it would rain :?


----------



## appylover31803

its 3:43 pm here.. looks like its 8 at night!
It wasn't raining when I got up, but now it is. It's pouring. No real wind though. So that's good.
I asked Tom if we had flashlights (stupid question because any chance he gets to buy a flashlight, he does) so we're good on that part.

I'm scared. Someone hold me! haha

I'm so afraid the power will go out, and that means no internet.. no computers, no tv.. OMG what am I going to do?!

We left Chief home today when we came to the office, glad we did. He'd be one wet puppy if we brought him.

Want to know something cute?
Since our horses don't play with jolly balls, we've given them to Chief. He was one at the office, which no longer has a handle and one at the house. The past few days, he's been bringing it outside with him. Yesterday he brought it out in the morning, let it stay out there all day, until last night. He brought it in.I guess he didn't want it to get blown away or wet. Silly dog.
Well when i let him outside this morning (there was no rain) he brought it outside with him. When i called him to come inside, in he comes, carrying his Jolly ball. He's such a silly doggie. But very smart.. i'm very proud of him.

I knew I shoulda brought the umbrella :?


----------



## PoptartShop

7138. Ew, it started raining harder & it's darker than usual.  Ehh! I hate the rain.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

7139

Appy- That is sooooo cute about chief and the jolly balls...I wish Tanner would pick up after himself!!!


----------



## appylover31803

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> 7139
> 
> Appy- That is sooooo cute about chief and the jolly balls...I wish Tanner would pick up after himself!!!


hehe thanks! I didn't even teach him that.. that's the most amazing thing ever!
He tried taking it outside when it was pouring... and wouldn't go out unless he took the jolly ball too. 
I had to hold the ball and lead him outside for him to go.

It appears to have stopped raining...hmmmm


----------



## GeminiJumper

7141


----------



## PoptartShop

*7142*.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Awwww Appy that is so cute about chief and the ball  Sorry that all the rain has came to you all of a sudden, I thought we were going to get some but it miss us


----------



## farmpony84

omigosh... i'm being forced to watch the worlds stupidest movie! it's called shark zone... I'm not even sure it's a B movie... I think it's a C or a D movie.... terrible... blood blood blood, the only decent part is they didnt do like a lot of those stupid movies and put curse words every other sentence.... all these great whites are eating all the people at the beaches... kind of like jaws except it's his entire family......

is it true that no one knows the gestation period of a great white?


----------



## farmpony84

omigosh... i'm being forced to watch the worlds stupidest movie! it's called shark zone... I'm not even sure it's a B movie... I think it's a C or a D movie.... terrible... blood blood blood, the only decent part is they didnt do like a lot of those stupid movies and put curse words every other sentence.... all these great whites are eating all the people at the beaches... kind of like jaws except it's his entire family......

is it true that no one knows the gestation period of a great white?


----------



## PoptartShop

*7146*.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

7147
please tell me i don´t have to go do my homework.. pleeeaase


----------



## farmpony84

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> 7147
> please tell me i don´t have to go do my homework.. pleeeaase


Get off the internet and do your homework.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

but it´s danish ! DANISH ! an essay about my mobile phone usage in danish...


----------



## PoptartShop

7150. Ah, do your homework!


----------



## TaMMa89

Phew. I ate raw chicken yesterday. (Not purposely, I cooked it but when I tried to eat it few hours ago I realized that it was still partly raw). Now I'm a little nervous and waiting if I got something about it. Luckily the chicken was indigenous because e.g. salmonella is pretty uncommon over here. But still, I'm suffering from emetophobia and situations like this are quite fearsome to me. 

But heyyy... Give me your opinion. I edited one photo and now I have several versions about it. I could put one of them in my photo gallery but I can't make up my mind. Which is the most finest photo?:

(Watch photos: http://img396.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nimetnth8.jpg)


----------



## PoptartShop

*7152*.


----------



## QuarterPony

7,153.


----------



## PoptartShop

*7154.*


----------



## GeminiJumper

7155


----------



## PoptartShop

*7156*.


----------



## farmpony84

7157...so... we are not talking today? Just counting?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

7158...shhhhhhhh...


----------



## farmpony84

7159 - SCREAM... YELL... WOOOHOOOOO...... laalalalallalalalal


Oh yea... baby baby - one more time.... hoohoo.....


----------



## farmpony84

farmpony84 said:


> 7159 - SCREAM... YELL... WOOOHOOOOO...... laalalalallalalalal
> 
> 
> Oh yea... baby baby - one more time.... hoohoo.....


----------



## Moxie

I had to take my poor widdle tilly to the vet and leave her there today.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

3.5 more hours of sitting in hell.............I mean my awsome job where Im totally appreciated for everything that I have done..... I put my resume on Monster.com last night and actually got a reply this morning!!! however it was for a drafting job and I have very limited training in solidworks so i dont think that it is for me  i just need to get out of here.....


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

farmpony84 said:


> farmpony84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7159 - SCREAM... YELL... WOOOHOOOOO...... laalalalallalalalal
> 
> 
> Oh yea... baby baby - one more time.... hoohoo.....
Click to expand...

I WANT YOUR KITTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

I wanted to call him Gus-gus... but I think his name is Godzilla....


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

farmpony84 said:


> I wanted to call him Gus-gus... but I think his name is Godzilla....


Im totally jealous…Godzilla is an awesome name for the little guy. I want a cat but the boyfriend said “NO” and plus I would have to ok it with the landlord. So for now I play with the orange fluff balls at the barn.


----------



## PoptartShop

*7165*. Aww, soo cute!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Gosh everyone its soo hot here today! and I have so much homework and a test tomorrow


----------



## QuarterPony

7166

Blah... I feel sooooooo bad today. Roar.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

7167 I got groceries


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

7618
yay for dumas  
i have a short day in school tomorrow ! i get off early and get to sleep till 7


----------



## GeminiJumper

7619


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ooh, i also have an appointment to get my hair cut and coloured  I think I´ll have a good day tomorrow  
7620


----------



## farmpony84

I got my verizon broadband and downloaded it and it is crazy fast compared to dial up... but geuss what???? I have to sit on my front porch, way on the corner to get enough signal for it to work... I am on the phone w/ the tech guy now... Why must I be punished for living in the country?????????? WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dang city slickers don't care nothing about us normal people!


----------



## PoptartShop

7172. LOL you got them mixed up. :lol:


----------



## GeminiJumper

7173

Oh!! lol, sorry!!! haha


----------



## PoptartShop

*7174*. LOL it's okay!  Today's PIcture Day...soo I woke up a bit earlier so my hair looked nice. I'm tired!


----------



## farmpony84

does your hair still look nice?


----------



## Moxie

So. 
Exhausted.
Must.
Sleep.
Too.
Much.
To.
Do.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

*7177*


----------



## TaMMa89

Hmm... eating liquorice ice cream. Yummy!


----------



## buckaroo2010

I got myy yearbook today!!! yay lol :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

you got your yearbook? but it's the beginningi of the year...


----------



## buckaroo2010

From last year


----------



## farmpony84

oh... you suck man.... :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

not feeling so great right now..


----------



## Moxie

who you callin a man?


----------



## PoptartShop

*7185.*


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

7186
this counts as learning for an english exam right ? 
*mumbles something about present continous*


----------



## farmpony84

do you think my horse is swayback?


----------



## PoptartShop

*7188*. It's kinda hard to tell 'cause the pic is dark, but maybe?


----------



## farmpony84

****... I was kidding... He's super-duper swayback... I love him anyway...


----------



## farmpony84

...Husband made me turn off the light in the kitchen before I could come to bed. I turned it off and he turned off the light in the living room which put me in the dark! I heard a noise! It was either coming from the window behind me or the laundry room. I'm pretty sure it was the boogie man! I called his name and he, of course, being the voice of reason...said to turn the light on, but I couldnt because the nearest light switch was in the laundry room and that's where the boogie man was! But I was trying really hard to be brave so I walked towards the fridge and then... I squeeled really loud and ran as fast as i could into the bedroom and I leapt across the bed (it's a king size) and I almost cleared the whole thing so I could land in my hubby's lap. He gave me one of those looks, you know the ones... that say, without the use of words... Your insane. 

Well... once I calmed down over the boogie man incident I went into the bathroom to wash my face and brush my teeth so I could go to bed. Big boy kept calling me and I told him, just one minute. So I finish prepping for bed and I walked past my dark closet and thought, I should shut that door becuase the boogie man could be in there but it was dark so I just left it. I got into my bedroom and THE BOOGIE MAN came out of the closet! I screamed and I through my arms over my head and I fell on the floor in a ball and then... the boogie man laughed. I looked up and the boogie man was hubby!!!! BAD HUBBY!


----------



## Moxie

lol OooOOOoOOooOoOoooh Those hubby's!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

how are we at post 7190s or so when the post number in the general off topic discussion says 4100s??? just kinnda wondering?? I might be missing something too


----------



## farmpony84

I had to ask that too... apperantly this thread is a continuation of a thread that was started a while back, I think in the games portion? so they've added this count to that original count.


----------



## Moxie

^^^ You better go check the poles! lol


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

farmpony84 said:


> I had to ask that too... apperantly this thread is a continuation of a thread that was started a while back, I think in the games portion? so they've added this count to that original count.


 Thanks for telling me!!! I was really confused about it and it bugged me...lol


----------



## Moxie

I added more pics to my journal and the decision 08 thread.


----------



## farmpony84

yes i saw that and i must say ... you are a wicked witch and i'm not playing with you anymore! hmph... nope, no more... not my friend. not at all... no way... no how...


----------



## PoptartShop

7198. Yeah, we added "Count to 1,000" into this thread awhile back.  LOL FP! :lol: When I posted that I had just woken up soo I was like whaaa? hahaha.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

OMG... IT must be the moon phase!!!!! The boogie man thing is too funny. Last night my hubby didn't get home till late. He brought the "big" truck home so he didn't hear me come out of the house. I stood there for a few moments and decided it would be fun to scare him so I hid in front of the suburban waiting for him to walk by. 

I soon realized that he walks so softly I couldn't hear his footsteps...about the time that thought crossed my mind I hear this booming voice say "WHAT DO YOU THINK YOU'RE DOING"....It was Billy Baby standing behind me watching me get ready to scare him!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: ..... I about peed my self! I'm such A DORK!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey how is everyone?


----------



## farmpony84

****! RFOL!!! Now that's funny!


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOL Dumas thatas funny! :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Cute Kid ALERT!!!!!

My son just came storming in the house insisting that I go outside with him because the birds were saying his name. ELI.

I go...and he calls to them in his 4 yo voice...HERE BIRDIE, BIRDIE, BIRDIE........the crow calls back caawww cawww cawww....Eli, turns to me and says.....See, mom, I taught him my name. He's my buddy. He's a eagull, he's comming to land on my arm cause he's nice. All my buddies are nice. He can say your name too... SAY MOMMY MOMMY MOMMY... (eli never looks at me but to the trees waiting for his answer) Again...Cawww, cawww, caww....See mommy....he's a good talker and we had a good talk. Its not gonna rain today. Maybe tomorrow.

Eli was so serious. He just melted my little heart. :lol:


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> yes i saw that and i must say ... you are a wicked witch and i'm not playing with you anymore! hmph... nope, no more... not my friend. not at all... no way... no how...



OooOOOOoh How the mighty have fallen!!!!












C'mer and snuggle wiff me. I no feel good.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Wow everyone i haven't posted in a while.. i have been busy with school and everything... well just dropping by to see how everyone is ! soo how is everyone?  I am good .... i just have to get used to getting up early again ... blahh :roll: lol


----------



## buckaroo2010

Awwww Dumas that was so cute about the birds


----------



## sandy2u1

awwww sounds like a cutie! kids have such a vivid imagination! i can get my five year old to do anything as long as i call her a zebra. like come on zebra..you gotta take your bath in the pond now (bathtub), or come on zebra...lets get your clothes on for school.....she will do it immediatly lol


----------



## PoptartShop

*7208*. So tonight was my first time at my new 'advanced' lesson (I moved up from Intermediate, now I'm in a showjumping group...they show all-year round!)...OMG, everyone is so nice - we jumped 2'3 tonight, I did well!  They're gonna get higher too (at LEAST 3ft)...I'm soo pleased with myself, how I've only been riding English for 9-10 months (I rode Western before...ew, LOL! no offense), & yet I'm moving up pretty fast. My trainers are awesome though, hehe. Not trying to brag!  
But yeah, I had a great lesson. Can't wait until next week! I like, sailed over the jumps...I'm soo happy! Daytona (a horse I've been working with/riding, she's a little green...she jumps well, but she moves like a fish. She can also be difficult!).  I like a challenge.
Ahh...I'm gonna study for my U.S. History quiz tomorrow, then I'm off to bed!


----------



## sandy2u1

gratz to moving to advanced!!! its great that you and your horse did so well...sounds like you are a natural and you have chosen a style that suits you.


----------



## free_sprtd

Oh my goodness, this post is getting so far! I remember when it first started by a member who is no longer here, but it was a crazy idea to get to a million, but it's come so far


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

PoptartShop said:


> I'm soo pleased with myself, how I've only been riding English for 9-10 months (I rode Western before...ew, LOL! no offense),



I take great offense to that statement!!!!!

Lol J/K :lol: Sounds like you had a great time. I want to learn to jump properly someday.....


----------



## PoptartShop

7212. LOL!  I respect those that ride a diff. discipline than me - English is just more suitable for me, hehe! Thanks!


----------



## farmpony84

Eli's so cute! ... My guy did somehting too!

I got a note sent home from the teacher... he has difficulties listening and he hit a child. Yip... isn't that cute????


----------



## sandy2u1

lol farmpony...thats adorable!!!


----------



## GeminiJumper

7215


----------



## TaMMa89

7216.

I just read up on a genealogy which was made my maternal grandpa's extraction. First pieces of knowledge stem from 1600's. I haven't read all the genealogy yet but I really wait that I have enough time!


----------



## free_sprtd

I just stuck jelly to my face..............from my toast................onto my cheek. poo


----------



## PoptartShop

*7218*.


----------



## buckaroo2010

How is everyone today?


----------



## farmpony84

...i farted...


----------



## buckaroo2010

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww........... :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

What? It smells like roses....


----------



## PoptartShop

*7223*. LOL! :lol: I'm pretty good...soo glad it's getting closer to the weekend; I'm also glad I have like, NO homework!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

im going for a trip tomorrow ! like a new students trip, for all the people in the 1.year ! 
It´s gonna be so much fun  
7224


----------



## buckaroo2010

> farmpony84 -
> What? It smells like roses....


Yeah I bet it does. :lol: 


Pop- Yeah I know same here tomorrow is our 1st homefootball game im excited!


----------



## Winter Filly

7226

So how is everyone today?

People are terrible drivers, at least here they are. Just thought I'd point that out, lol. Had a funnnnnn drive to the barn today. 

Just listening to music right now. Takes my mind off of other things. So yeah.... what are yall up to?


----------



## PoptartShop

7227. Ugh, some people can be horrible here too!
I'm good, getting ready for school. TGIF!


----------



## Winter Filly

7228

Its FRIDAY!!! DDD


----------



## farmpony84

what? i drive good. all the trees i ever hit jumped out in front of me... what was i supposed to do?


----------



## Moxie

I hit a telephone pole once.


----------



## farmpony84

i backed into hubbys truck once.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

wow, yesterday on September 11. we got into school and like 7 minutes later the fire alarm goes off so we all walk outside and sit there for like a 1/2 hr. then after we were finally let back in no longer then 20 minutes later the bell rings again :shock: :roll: i guess they said that the fire alarm malfunctioned. creepy much?


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> i backed into hubbys truck once.


I rolled hubby's truck once. lol


----------



## farmpony84

I blew the motor in hubby's truck... twice...


----------



## Moxie

Funny Story:

One day in early spring, I went out to my car to go to work. I got in, started it, and went to put it into gear... We have a floor shifter, not a manual, just an auto with the shifter on the floor, or middle console, however you wanna say it. Well, I went to put it into gear, and the shifter wouldnt move!!! 

I was SOOOOOOOO upset because I couldn't get into work (more upset that I got up early for that b.s.) So, I called my boss and told him that I wouldn't be into work because my car shifter wouldn't move. Then I called the ole man and told him what was going on, he ended up taking a half day from work so he could come home and work on the car.

As soon as I got out of the car to head back into the house I figured out why the shifter wasn't moving......................................

........................................I didn't have my foot on the break.
:roll:


----------



## farmpony84

LOL!

I've done "stupid" stuff like that before...

One time... I had to be at my trainers at like 6am to pick up a horse to go to a horseshow... my truck wasnt moving right but i was late so i figured i'd call hubby when i got to the show... anyway... 

Apparently you cannot go 75 miles per hour in four low while pulling a horse trailer...


----------



## Moxie

LOL OOoOoh sweet jeebus!


----------



## farmpony84

yeah... that was a couple months after we spent $10K on this really fancy schmancy chromed out motor and a transmission specially put together for hauling and these hot looking wheels... 

We had to buy a new motor becuase the one before that... well... I was hooking up my old horse trailer to go to a show becuase I wanted to get ready and I drove through the field and apparently a stick went in the oil can and I didnt know so I drove up the drive and got the trailer all hooked up and when I went down the drive I was thinking... "Oh man someone has an oil leak" and I laughed beause the amount of oil was sure to blow an engine and then... I blew the engine...


----------



## Moxie

LOL Oooh man!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

LOL... Karma baby.

You should never make fun of a giant oil leak....


----------



## farmpony84

oh... I have learned wise one! I have learned!


----------



## Moxie

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> LOL... Karma baby.
> 
> You should never make fun of a giant oil leak....


You've been talking to Carson Daily, havent you?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Who is Carson Daily? Wait....is he the dude that hosted the New years eve thing on TV?


----------



## Moxie

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Who is Carson Daily? Wait....is he the dude that hosted the New years eve thing on TV?


He's a tool... But my reference was from My Name Is Earl... He learned about Karma from Carson Daily while he was laying in the hospital after being hit by a car because he ran into the street because he won 100,000.00 from a lotto ticket.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

HAHAHAHA.... Earl got hit by a car!!!! ****. I haven't watched that show for a while. I'm so bad about watching tv in the evenings. Even when I am watching I'm usually not paying attention. I'll be reading a magazine or working on something else. 

My son is learning about Karma. LOL His big sis is 9 years older than him. He came out of the bedroom and smacked Korrie on the butt and said "whoo"....think guy at the bar whacking a waitress on the bum. Yea.. :roll: Anyways. Korrie proceded to whack Eli in the back of the head and call him a "little turd". Yea.. :roll: Anyways. Eli then got offended and tried to kick Korrie while wearing 1 sock and landed flat on his rear. He found out that Mommy had just scrubbed the kitchen floor the hard way. Korrie responded as I did with a good belly laugh. I asked Eli if he was alright. Korrie simply stated Karma baby and walked back to her bedroom.


----------



## Moxie

LOL That lil Eli!


----------



## PoptartShop

7247.  TGIF, everyone! I did all my hw for this weekend already, took me like 15mins. LOL! :lol: All I had was some math & Chemistry. Easyyy!
Ah, I don't know what I'm doing this weekend yet, but I am soo happy 'cause I get to relax!


----------



## GeminiJumper

7248

i don't think i have any homework for the weekend actually!! woo hoo!!! lol


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

blah blah blah :roll:


----------



## GeminiJumper

7250

i'm wishing school would be over already!!! lol....is anyone else feeling that way??


----------



## sandy2u1

i just wanted to share this with yall for the fun of it. I was all set for a nice evening ride...Major was saddled and bridled. Well before i got on one of the reins came undone. I work with that about 20 minutes and got it fixed. Then as im getting up in the saddled I hear a snapping sound and hit the ground!!!! the leather strap that attaches the cinch to the saddle broke!!!!!! Ive never been thrown by a saddle before lol. Major looks over at me sittin on the ground like what the heck are you doing! I decided i wasnt meant to ride today and so i hand grazed Major, bathed him and sprayed some fly spray on him.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

LOL... Oh sandy... I think it was a wise decision to put off that ride.

Hope the saddle is easily fixed and you can try again later!


----------



## sandy2u1

lol yeah its easily fixed. just need to get a new piece of leather. i probably coulda fixed it on the spot...but i thought for sure with all that trouble it wasnt meant for me to ride :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

7254.


----------



## PoptartShop

*7255*. Aw man, yesterday I was sneezing soo much & today I wake up, & my throat feels weird (like almost hurting; sore) & my nose is running a bit & I'm sneezing...cold coming along?! I'm taking some medicine soo I hope it goes away soon. LOL.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Pop- thats not no good! I hope it goes away soon!!

So last night was your first home football game of the season and luckly to say we won!!! lol we beat that team 40 to 6! I was so happpy lol :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Get well soon, Poptart!

I think I could cook some chocolate semolina porridge. Yummy!


----------



## buckaroo2010

whats that????


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I have now set (or helped set) 3 world records ! 8)


----------



## TaMMa89

It's semolina porridge which is spiced with cocoa and sugar and then whiped fluffy. Very delicious with cold milk  .

The other popular receipt is a lingonberry semolina porridge (something like chocolate semolina porridge but cocoa is replaced with lingonberries).


----------



## PoptartShop

*7261*. Sounds yummy!  UGH, I can't really taste anything that I eat, since I am getting a cold.  I feel like I sneezed like 29784449404 times today, ahhh.[/b]


----------



## TaMMa89

Oh, yeah. It's very annoying that you can't taste anything when you've got cold .


----------



## PoptartShop

*7263*. Ugh, I know. My Dad just baked some cookies- they tasted yummy, but not AS yummy as usual. Bleh!


----------



## free_sprtd

oh no pop! get better 

ill eat the cookies for you mmmmmmmm...............


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

hope you get well poptart ! 
i have a cold too ! i really can´t breath with my nose, especially when i sleep :lol: 
its that season again, i better get used to it :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

7266. Thanks.  MY COOKIES! LOL! :lol:
I just took some more medicine, I hope it helpsssss!


----------



## free_sprtd

oh what a sad day.....no cookies lol


yes i am in love with dayquil and niquil.


----------



## PoptartShop

*7268*. Hahaa, finee you can have a cookie! :lol: *gives cookie*


----------



## free_sprtd

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww *relaxes with a glass of cold milk and a cookie from poptart*


----------



## PoptartShop

*7270.*


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Did someone push me down the stairs last night ? 
was it you ? *points to next poster* :x


----------



## Salty_alydaR

*puts hands up* i swear it wasnt me!!! :shock: 

or..was it..? :twisted: muahahaha!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

It was a LONg boring day for me I did nothing and im mad about it :evil:


----------



## Salty_alydaR

three favorite songs(in order) right now are:

1) the city is at war -- Cobra Starship

2) Ready, Set, Go! -- Tokio Hotel

3) Disturbia -- Riahnna


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Good morning everyone


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

GeminiJumper said:


> 7250
> 
> i'm wishing school would be over already!!! lol....is anyone else feeling that way??


omg yes! . . . i want it to be summer again .... i hate getting up early and going to school :roll:


----------



## TaMMa89

7277


----------



## PoptartShop

*7278*. Blah, I'm SO glad I'm not sneezing this morning, but my nose is still stuffed up.


----------



## free_sprtd

wow what a late night! went to bed around 1 am, got up at 4am -cooked bf breakfast and made lunch for dirt bike trip, went back to sleep, and just woke up feeling like i was smashed by a truck lol


----------



## buckaroo2010

How is everyone today , I'm doing good went to church today and there was this really cute boy there


----------



## PoptartShop

2781. Ah, I feel so good today- didn't sneeze once, & my nose hasn't been running at all. It's still a bit stuffed up though, but that's okay.  I'm glad I'm better, because I wanna go to school tomorrow. LOL, only because I don't wanna have my regular hw AND make-up work- that would suck!  
My day was good, I went to the mall & got some more clothes. Then I went outside with my friend, that was fun. The fresh air does you good if you're sick!


----------



## farmpony84

i'm working today...


----------



## Moxie

My neck hurts.

I have a forum to run now................
and finals to take.


----------



## farmpony84

well arent you just the cool forumerish girl... what do you call yourself? ADMINISTRATOR? or do you call yourself... THE MOXIERATOR?


----------



## Moxie

OooooOOooOooOOH!!! MOXIEATOR!!! LOVE IT! lol

Actually, I am the Admin, and Moxie too. lol

Wanna be a MOD?!


----------



## RusticWildFire

2786 Haha Moxieator! I like that. Sounds neat! Like somethin real tough 8)


----------



## farmpony84

mox i visited your site but it wasnt nice to me... i logged on and everything... it hated me.


----------



## PoptartShop

*2788*. No homework, yay!!


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> mox i visited your site but it wasnt nice to me... i logged on and everything... it hated me.


It's like me.........................Temperamental.


----------



## PoptartShop

7290. LOL! :lol: Sorry, I got the 2 & 7 mixed up. :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

HEyy everyone!! How are yall I know it almost bedtime for a few and im late today but I went and rode buck! lol hhes doing soo good! I got a show this weekend and im getting excited!

No homework for me either!


----------



## sandy2u1

WTG Dallas Cowboys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

*7293*.  That's good, Buck! I'm good, getting ready for school- glad Monday is out of the way, LOL! :lol: I don't like Mondays that much, the weekend's over.  haha.


----------



## TaMMa89

7294.

Just wasting my time :wink:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

there´s such nasty weather outside...


----------



## PoptartShop

*7296*. Got home from school about 20mins ago; ahhh no hw again!  I'm very happy, lol. 
Aw that sucks, sis.  It's very nice here, about 73F & sunnyyy!


----------



## farmpony84

I gotta pee....


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

There´s like craaaazy wind and rain here.. between 8°c and 10°c (46°F-50°F) so its not really cold.. its just a big reminder that it´s fall :?


----------



## buckaroo2010

Farmpony YOU ALWAYS HAVE TO PEE!!!!!!

Yeah I got homework today I have a test tomorrow in Landscapeing and I hope I pass I got a 96 in the class


----------



## Vidaloco

7300
Farmpony I am so glad to hear that you are functioning normally. 
Just remember there are poor women everywhere who have no place to pee

I discovered my horse likes candy corn. 

Sis- Rainy days and mondays always get me down. Glad its Tuesday


----------



## TaMMa89

We had something around 6°c over here today. But I love those colors. An autumn is coming and there are so much red, yellow and brown over here... But still also green.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

i hate autumn.. school starts, but you´re stil not used to getting up so early, bad weather, days getting shorter, no horses (and when i was in soccer, no soccer) and everything is just so blah.. i also hate winter, well i like it a little better now since i´ll get my mare here in december  

:lol: i feel like such a mude ruiner ! Buuuuut, i love spring ! and summer is awesome :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Wow. I'm happy for you because of your mare .

I love winter. When snow has fallen and things around you are so white and clean... Short days are a little minus but I remember that when I was in upper secondary it was fun to cycle or walk to a bus stop in 7.00am. Because there was totally dark then. (Don't still think that I would love getting up early, I hate it!).

Ps. I got into a labor political schooling so I have to be accustoming to get up early again :wink:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

thank you and congrats on getting in !  
I just found a non-icelandic person in my family tree ! ok, it´s like back in around 900 so not so much related :lol: but it´s actually an irish king, im of irish royalty :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Thank you too 

Wow  So you're royalty. That's cool!

I should also explore my birth. Especially because we recently got a genealogy regarding my maternal grandpa's extraction. 

I've still understood that my ancestris lived in Karelia (most eastest part of Finland. We lost part of it during WWII and I know that eg. three of my grandparents were evacuees). My dad has even told me an unwritten lore about my last name and where it comes from.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i feel like poo


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

omg it seems like everyone is sick ... like my whole school says they have been really tired and a ton of people have been really sick... blahhhh


----------



## Gingerrrrr

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> omg it seems like everyone is sick ... like my whole school says they have been really tired and a ton of people have been really sick... blahhhh


hows breeze???


----------



## buckaroo2010

So I just got home from my saddle club meeting and it was really interesting


----------



## PoptartShop

7310.  I'm off to bed, goodnight HF!


----------



## farmpony84

I...must....eat....


----------



## Moxie

I have another final to do...


----------



## farmpony84

...neeeeeed....fooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Moxie

geettttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt fooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## TaMMa89

Those flu have to be pandemic. My mom caught it. And it appears nasty!


----------



## Moxie

I'm done with finals (I'll have to wait and see what my last final scored at) and now I am off to go scrapbook shopping!!!


----------



## farmpony84

i'm sure you failed. :evil:


----------



## Moxie

witch.


----------



## farmpony84

why dont we havea smiley w/ a halo? I want a smiley with a halo!


----------



## Moxie




----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## farmpony84

we thought you found a new home in a new forum disgussing new stuff with new people... we were sad... and now your back...so we are happy....


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

i had my braces tightened yesterday, it hurts so much and i cant eat  
but my mom was talking to some client and was just saying stuff like "im not in the office i just took my daughter to the dentist" a little silence and then "no no, she has bracelets" haahhaha :lol: 
i was just "MOOOOOOOOM, i have bracES not bracelets" :lol: 
she can be such a blonde sometimes


----------



## farmpony84

you should chew some caramel


----------



## PoptartShop

7325.  Going riding soon, yay!!!!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Gingerrrrr said:


> XxXequinegrlXxX said:
> 
> 
> 
> omg it seems like everyone is sick ... like my whole school says they have been really tired and a ton of people have been really sick... blahhhh
> 
> 
> 
> hows breeze???
Click to expand...

 he is great! =] i rode him like two weeks ago and he was great! =]


----------



## buckaroo2010

I wanna ride


----------



## QuarterPony

I'm with ya...


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

www.fetlocks.webs.com

That is my magazine's website! Check it out!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XxXequinegrlXxX said:
> 
> 
> 
> omg it seems like everyone is sick ... like my whole school says they have been really tired and a ton of people have been really sick... blahhhh
> 
> 
> 
> hows breeze???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is great! =] i rode him like two weeks ago and he was great! =]
Click to expand...

thats good. i wana come see him and cricket and Merlin one day!!


----------



## PoptartShop

7331.  Riding was fun! I had an awesome lesson. Daytona was awesome too, she only refused one jump, haha. Ahhh I'm soo tired.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

my 600th post


----------



## PoptartShop

Awesome! 
*7333*.


----------



## Vidaloco

7334
Great Signy happy 600th post :wink: 
I just noticed I had passed a year anniversary as a member on the 14th.


----------



## PoptartShop

*7335*.


----------



## farmpony84

we are on page 298!


----------



## PoptartShop

7337.  haha, awesomee!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Gingerrrrr said:


> XxXequinegrlXxX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XxXequinegrlXxX said:
> 
> 
> 
> omg it seems like everyone is sick ... like my whole school says they have been really tired and a ton of people have been really sick... blahhhh
> 
> 
> 
> hows breeze???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is great! =] i rode him like two weeks ago and he was great! =]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats good. i wana come see him and cricket and Merlin one day!!
Click to expand...

haha that would be cool =]


----------



## GeminiJumper

7339


----------



## PoptartShop

*7340.*


----------



## buckaroo2010

How is everyone today?


----------



## Moxie

YAY ME!



.....That is all.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XxXequinegrlXxX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XxXequinegrlXxX said:
> 
> 
> 
> omg it seems like everyone is sick ... like my whole school says they have been really tired and a ton of people have been really sick... blahhhh
> 
> 
> 
> hows breeze???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is great! =] i rode him like two weeks ago and he was great! =]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats good. i wana come see him and cricket and Merlin one day!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha that would be cool =]
Click to expand...

yes it would kick butt ha if i get another horse ill trailer her up there and we can go to shows together...that would be loads of fun


----------



## PoptartShop

*7344*. Ah, just woke up about 10mins ago; getting ready for school! :roll: TGIF, everyone. I'm soo happy it's Friday!!


----------



## TaMMa89

7345.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

aah, i just got home  man is it nice to just have the weekend before you ! 
And my mom has secured me a stall next year  yay  
on another note, can someone tell me why people that know nothing about a certain subject, have to whine, scold and be totally stuck up about it :?: gah, am i mad at a certain someone :evil:


----------



## PoptartShop

*7347*.


----------



## farmpony84

1 billion


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

why do i have to live on an island ? 
why do all things have to cost a billion icelandic kronas ? 
why isn´t there one decent laptop in my price range ?


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

TGIF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

7351.  TGIF!


----------



## PicturePerfect

7352.


----------



## Vidaloco

7353
Gosh lets see random stuff hmmmm
We've ridden the horses every day for 3 days in a row. Every morning the hubby and I head out with our girls on our trails. Its been nice. He took Thurs. and Fri. off from work. Saw a nice buck yesterday that had shed one set of antlers. Today Vida and I came up on a couple of does that didnt see us till the last min. Pretty stuff The sunflowers are blooming next to one of our trails heres a pic for ya









Weather has been lovely sunny and in the 70-80's range.


----------



## PoptartShop

*7354*. Wow, that's gorgeous Vida!  Looks so pretty there!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

vida im so jealous ! there´s real autumn weather here, rain, rain, wind, rain and cold..._er_ ! can´t really say it´s cold yet..


----------



## buckaroo2010

really pretty flowers vida!


----------



## Moxie

Ooh my gosh! Those flowers are so awesome! I'd love to see a field like that!


----------



## buckaroo2010

im soo sleepy my shows tomorrow


----------



## Moxie

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## buckaroo2010

thank u i hope i do good


----------



## Moxie

I am sure you will do great!


----------



## PoptartShop

*7362*. Good luck!


----------



## GeminiJumper

7363

i love my hunny!


----------



## PoptartShop

7364.  haha awww!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Goooood Morning Everyone =] 

Good Luck Buck !=]


----------



## Vidaloco

7366

Thanks everyone who liked my sunny photo
quote from old Clint Eastwood flick " there are 3 kinds of sun in Kansas...sunshine, sunflowers, and sons a bit%@'s" :lol: 
It is the sunflower state, so there are lots of them. Those in the photo are crop ones not wild.


----------



## PoptartShop

7367. Haha that quote is funny! :lol: It really is a pretty picture. You should frame it!

So, what's everyone doing today? I'm going to the mall...yet again, LOL! :lol: You can never have enough clothes for school. :lol: Then I'm gonna go to the barn.


----------



## TaMMa89

Good luck Buckaroo .

Fireeeeeee!

Ok, not here but I three alarm fire-fighting vechiles bypassed me when I was coming home from my friend few minutes ago (yep, it's a big incidence in our little municipality). Hope that everyone is ok.

Oh, and I thought that I would have heated a sauna up today. But then I memorized that Aunt Flo is visiting me just now so I maybe I pass it.

Now focusing on surf the web and eat salty liquorice.


----------



## GeminiJumper

7369


----------



## PoptartShop

*7370*. Back from the mall, I went to Wet Seal & Hollister. Fun!  Blah, I'm exhausted now, hahaha. At the mall they had this cool fashion show thing; it was awesome.


----------



## PicturePerfect

7371.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

im so excited i might be getting a horse!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

really?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> really?


yes...but i TEXTED YOU to tell you but your mean and dont text back.....pshh


----------



## PoptartShop

7375. How exciting, that's awesome!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

PoptartShop said:


> 7375. How exciting, that's awesome!


its only if everything goes as planned. i hope it does


----------



## PoptartShop

7377. True. *crosses fingers*.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

7378

To all of the Aussies that follow Aussie Rules Footy here, I think I got tickets to the GRAND FINAL! OMG! (Cats supporter!) How awesome is that?! I hate the ballet, I didn't get in last year because of it, but I did this year-so I think!!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

*7379*.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

PoptartShop said:


> 7377. True. *crosses fingers*.


  ill keep you guys updated!


----------



## PoptartShop

*7381*.


----------



## Barbarosa

Vidaloco said:


> 7366
> 
> Thanks everyone who liked my sunny photo
> quote from old Clint Eastwood flick " there are 3 kinds of sun in Kansas...sunshine, sunflowers, and sons a bit%@'s" :lol:
> It is the sunflower state, so there are lots of them. Those in the photo are crop ones not wild.


 Maureen is my sunshine, you all can see the sunflowers, that leaves me the Son of a B%@*! :shock:


----------



## TaMMa89

7383.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

7384

the world is beeing mean..
my motto will now be; life is a b#$%&, and then you die


----------



## PoptartShop

*7385*.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> 7384
> 
> the world is beeing mean..
> my motto will now be; life is a b#$%&, and then you die


****


----------



## librahorse94

7386


----------



## PoptartShop

*7387*.


----------



## PicturePerfect

7388.


----------



## PoptartShop

*7389*. [/list]


----------



## TaMMa89

7390


----------



## TaMMa89

Ooouch! Tongueache! I've bitten my tongue or something.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

wave goodbye to Sissi


----------



## PoptartShop

*7393*.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Gosh guys I havent been on ina few days well my show went ok I got a 3rd,4th and 5th place  im very tired buck steped on my foot 2 times saturday (same toe) and it hurts really bad


----------



## PoptartShop

7395.  Good good!! Aw, LOL ahhh I know how that feels. :lol: It can hurt!


----------



## jazzyrider

7396


----------



## jazzyrider

i just realised i havent commented here in two hundred pages :shock: im not really doing my bit towards adding to the million replies thread am i  

on that note i dont have anything else to say at the moment


----------



## PoptartShop

*7398*. Haha it's okay Jazzy.  Ugh, I just woke up for school...yucky, I have a Chemistry quiz today. I studied & all, but yeah, ugh! lol.


----------



## TaMMa89

7399 .


----------



## PoptartShop

*7400*.  Yay, I have no hw!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah I know but it doesnt hurt as bad today.....so tomorrow i have to take that high school writing test you have to take to graduate..joy joy :?


----------



## TaMMa89

7402.

Eating chocolate.


----------



## PoptartShop

*7403*.  Hahah! Tomorrow I have a U.S. History quiz (which I'm studying for now; procrastinating a bit on HF lol!) & today I had a Chemistry quiz. Which was easy, but still...I don't really like quizzes! :lol:


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

7405

Heidi is *thinking about Stacy and praying that her surgery goes good....cant get any work done today*


----------



## Moxie

7406


My elbows itch.


----------



## PoptartShop

*7407*.


----------



## Moxie

7408

I've been dieting for a week now, lost 15 lbs.... I hate feeling hungry!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

...and baby you can have whatever youd like...


----------



## RegalCharm

#7410 

this is random right ? so why do females always seem to 
prefer males at least 6 inches taller than them?

why can't they be the same height or the males slightly taller
or the female taller than the male.?


----------



## buckaroo2010

How is everyone today?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

RegalCharm said:


> #7410
> 
> this is random right ? so why do females always seem to
> prefer males at least 6 inches taller than them?
> 
> why can't they be the same height or the males slightly taller
> or the female taller than the male.?


i HATE when the womans taller then the man. or even worse when shes older then him...dont ask why but it bugs me.


----------



## buckaroo2010

lalallaala im bored :?


----------



## RegalCharm

Gingerrrrr said:


> RegalCharm said:
> 
> 
> 
> #7410
> 
> this is random right ? so why do females always seem to
> prefer males at least 6 inches taller than them?
> 
> why can't they be the same height or the males slightly taller
> or the female taller than the male.?
> 
> 
> 
> i HATE when the womans taller then the man. or even worse when shes older then him...dont ask why but it bugs me.
Click to expand...

Ok why do you hate when the woman is taller, I am 5'6" and have been out with one girl who was 6'4"
and as far as the woman being older, the scientific reasoning is that the male reaches his peak sexually by 25 while a woman reaches hers in the middle to late 30's and early 40's.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

RegalCharm said:


> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RegalCharm said:
> 
> 
> 
> #7410
> 
> this is random right ? so why do females always seem to
> prefer males at least 6 inches taller than them?
> 
> why can't they be the same height or the males slightly taller
> or the female taller than the male.?
> 
> 
> 
> i HATE when the womans taller then the man. or even worse when shes older then him...dont ask why but it bugs me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok why do you hate when the woman is taller, I am 5'6" and have been out with one girl who was 6'4"
> and as far as the woman being older, the scientific reasoning is that the male reaches his peak sexually by 25 while a woman reaches hers in the middle to late 30's and early 40's.
Click to expand...

i think it looks awkward when shes bigger/taller then her man.


----------



## RegalCharm

yes it could look that way to others, but others 
don't really matter as long as you are both enjoying 
the time together.


----------



## KiwiRyder

I am a little person only 5'1" and about 110pounds I like my boys big my last partner was 6'4" 220 pounds. Actually I think being a small person I have a thing for big things cause my horse is 16.2hh, I drive a truck & want to get my truck lience so I can drive a big rig.
Woman like to feel small & petite big guys can do that, a guy with big paws on your waist can make you feel small & fantastic hehe


----------



## RegalCharm

so if a shorter man has really big hands you would feel good.?
lmbo here. 

hummm. 6'4" and 220 lbs. no fat on that one. LOL......

alot of women in the states drive the big rigs.


----------



## PoptartShop

*7419*.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

7420

I'm short.. 5'2"...My guys have always been taller than me. I don't have anythng against a guy of smaller stature. I dated a guy that was 5'7" ...but he was still taller than me.  

I think men are great in general. For me its all about the personality. I have met short men that are BIG jerks. and I have met tall men that are BIG jerks. lol...its the personality that matters more to me than the actual height of a man.


----------



## RegalCharm

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> 7420 its the personality that matters more to me than the actual height of a man.



Exactly.


----------



## TaMMa89

7422.


----------



## PoptartShop

*7423*.


----------



## kickshaw

7424


----------



## farmpony84

I just ate FOUR peices of chocolate... MOOOOOO


----------



## TaMMa89

Wow :shock: Great jewellery: http://www.nannasalmi.com/

I've heard them are pretty expensive. Otherwise I could ask if the owner of a local riding school would let me take some horsehairs (from a mare which is a special horse to me).


----------



## PoptartShop

*7427*. Wow, even the website looks cool.  Nice stuff!


----------



## buckaroo2010

SO I have a Parade im going to be in the tomorrow since its Homecoming  i'm super excited


----------



## PoptartShop

7429. Awesome!  My homecoming isn't until late October I think.


----------



## jazzyrider

Moxie said:


> 7406
> 
> 
> My elbows itch.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

My computer runs slow. Maybe LimeWire decelerate it.

Waiting a sauna.


----------



## PoptartShop

7432. Yay!! TGIF, everyone.  I'm soo glad it's the weekend, lol.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

7433

I had spaghettio's with meatballs for lunch. I loved them as a kid....they are kinda gross now.


----------



## PoptartShop

*7434*. Yummy!!!!  I haven't had them in awhile, they are good though!


----------



## RusticWildFire

farmpony84 said:


> I just ate FOUR peices of chocolate... MOOOOOO



lol MOOOOO

that cracked me up.





Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I had spaghettio's with meatballs for lunch. I loved them as a kid....they are kinda gross now. Razz



And I agree! My boyfriend left some at the apartment over the summer so I had some..(I thought I remembered them being soooo good) and I ended up taking like 2 bites and throwing it away. Yuckk..They tasted like the can they were in...Weird??


*
7435*


----------



## QuarterPony

7436

Eww...I'm afraid to eat them now...hehe


----------



## PoptartShop

*7437*.


----------



## TaMMa89

7438.

I took some photos when I was at a stable today.


----------



## PoptartShop

*7439*.
Awesome!  I'm going to take some photos this week hopefully; & next weekend is my show so I'm hoping I'll get some photos!


----------



## TaMMa89

Good luck with the show .


----------



## PoptartShop

*7441*.  Thanks!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Goodluck at your show pop bring home the blues!


----------



## PoptartShop

7443. Hehe I hope so!  LOL


----------



## buckaroo2010

im soo bored lol


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm at a labor political schooling at the moment. Yay!


----------



## PoptartShop

*7446*. Ugh, I'm getting ready for school.  I can't believe it's Monday already- the weekend went by too fast. lol.


----------



## Salty_alydaR

7447

NO SCHOOL TODAY!!!!


----------



## TaMMa89

Home again.


----------



## TaMMa89

TaMMa89 said:


> I'm at a labor political schooling at the moment. Yay!


And there are one guy there... He was my classmate in upper secondary school. Even if we weren't rub elbows a lot in upper secondary it's nice to see that there are a guy who I know there.

But have to say that I hate The Social Insurance Institution of Finland. And its forms especially. What is the next question they require? Earnings of mother's godfather's namesake's sister?


----------



## PoptartShop

7450.
Ughh, I have like no hw; some Chemistry but that's it. But I have a math test tomorrow, yuck!


----------



## TaMMa89

PoptartShop said:


> 7450.
> Ughh, I have like no hw; some Chemistry but that's it. But I have a math test tomorrow, yuck!


Do you hate math?


----------



## PoptartShop

7452. Pretty much, yeah. lol


----------



## TaMMa89

Yay! I hate it too. I quitted to study it straight after I had finished compulsory courses.

But hey, have to go now. I can't sleep if I use a computer just before bedtime. Good night!


----------



## PoptartShop

7454. Goodnight; lol wow it's only 4:50PM here. Time zones are cool.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

7455


----------



## PoptartShop

*7456*.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

yayy no school tomorrow!


----------



## QuarterPony

Ooh, no school... Can we have...no work day? hehe

7458


----------



## Gingerrrrr

hehe. 

ugh im not feeling well.


----------



## buckaroo2010

i wish i had no school tomorrow yall are lucky dogs!


----------



## PoptartShop

7461. Lucky you! :evil: LOL, UGH I wish we had more days to the weekend. Like if we had Friday off or something eh.


----------



## buckaroo2010

I got fall break next week im counting down the days


----------



## PoptartShop

*7463*. Haha we have 2 days off next week (4-day weekend!) & then Thanksgiving break...seems so far away; LOL!  Ugh, i'm getting ready for school...wish me luck on my math test!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Goodluck POP!


----------



## PoptartShop

*7465*. Thanks.  I think I did pretty good!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

howdy ya'll !!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

7467. Hiii!


----------



## TaMMa89

7468.

Hi .


----------



## PoptartShop

*7469.*


----------



## farmpony84

pop... your replies dont count anymore... they are just numbers and they bore me! :evil:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

agree^ LOL 
sooo how is everyone ??????????????????????????????????
i am pretty good ! ! !


----------



## RusticWildFire

Hey!! I'm doin alright! I'm at work..workin on homework in my spare time..

*7472.*


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

haha nicee .. i hate hw :roll: 
i was doing hw from 3:30 until 7 on tuesday ... it sucked ...lol


----------



## RusticWildFire

Yuck..I know the feeling. I usually go to school around 11 and come home around 3-3:30 and do homework for about 5-6 hours a night. And this is one of the lighter semesters I've had! I remember my freshman year spring semester I got so far behind in reading for a class that I spent the entire spring break reading 8-10 hours a day and I STILL didn't catch up. It was terrible..I ended up getting a C in that class... :roll: I said I'd take it though because that was one of the worst classes of my life! UGH! haha I shutter thinking about it :shock: 


_7474._


----------



## buckaroo2010

So I finallt decided to sit down and finally read one of the twilight books everyone is talkign about and omg there soooo good! im on page 75  lol


----------



## PoptartShop

*7476.* :lol: LOL FP, I had nothing to say!  
Home from the barnnnn it was fun; Daytona was good! Didn't move like a banana that much tonight, haha. She's adorable. I'm SOO tired I must go to sleep; goodnight HF!


----------



## TaMMa89

Eating delicious food...

Have to say that there aren't challenges in the labour political schooling if I compare it with upper secondary school. And it's booring... (but still nice to do something easy for a change)

On the other hand I understand it because the labour political schooling program is only a backup schooling for those who haven't a job or proper studying place.


----------



## PoptartShop

7478. Last night was fun; I'm soo pumped for the show on Sunday!  & then I'm showing a lot in November too, yayers! We're gonna be competing with other barns. Bleh, I'm sure some people will be with their 10,000 horses & lots of stuck-up people, haha that's 1 of my show pet peeves. :roll: It's like, WOOO-HOOO your horse costs a lot; mine is probably just as nice. LOL! :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

whats everyone doing tonight?


----------



## PoptartShop

7480. Homework (not that I have that much), & not much else really!  Just gonna chill.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

there´s snow outside... SNOW ! 
 
7481


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> there´s snow outside... SNOW !
> 
> 7481


Givemegivemegiveme some snow too!

We have a wonderful autumn colors over here but I would have nothing against it if snow came now.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> there´s snow outside... SNOW !
> 
> 7481


:O :O :O


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Tamma take it ! please take it.. im not in the mood for snow yet! 
im supposed to go riding this weekend... i don´t want it to be snowing then !


----------



## TaMMa89

Give me a truck and a shovel and I come and glean your snow.

Seems that I'm pretty tired (as you've noticed my idiotic first sentence) so I'd better to go now.

Good night or as we said, _hyvää yötä_.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

cool ! i´ll start finding the shovel.. have no idea how to get a truck though...
góða nótt


----------



## PoptartShop

7487. Luckyyy!  LOL!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

what are carrots?

i got my cartilage pierced!


----------



## QuarterPony

Ooh, Ginger! But wait...cartilage as in...your nose...or somewhere on your ear? or...somewhere else that has cartilage that I...don't know of? *giggles*


----------



## TaMMa89

My childhood friend got a baby yesterday. I think I would send a congratulation card to her and a little plushie with it. I'm so proud of her!

I got an internship (there's a practical training period in my labour political schooling). This internship is only 2km away my home so I'm pleased.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Congrats Tamma ! 
btw, what does your signature mean ?  

i got some rather shocking news when i was riding on the bus today.. im supposed to go horse hearding tomorrow with the guys who sold me my horse (+ alot of other people). My mom phoned one of them and he told her "well, im not gonna see you tomorrow" "why?" "well i was riding an unbroke horse (he was breaking it) of mine and maneged to hang on for about 7 mins. Then he threw me off and I _broke my spine_" 
:shock: 
thankfully he is not paralyzed and will most likely recover to almost as good as he was before ! it´s just so scary to think someone I know have this happen to them !


----------



## PoptartShop

7492.  Homeee, TGIF everyone!


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> Congrats Tamma !
> btw, what does your signature mean ?


Hmm.. Why do you congrats me? :wink:

It means something around "We aren't Swedish, we won't become Russian so we have to be Finnish". I know it sounds pretty weird but it stem from history.


----------



## PoptartShop

*7494*.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

you made intern ? or was i reading that incorrectly :lol: 

anywho... 
i hate snow more now ! it´s wet, cold, builds up in hooves and cut my riding time in half ! Snow should be banished.. to.. Antartica ! Penguins like snow right ? and all those weather guys there.. lets make their lives a bit more interesting !


----------



## PoptartShop

*7496*. Aw!  Wow, it's the opposite over here lol. Nice & sunny, cooler than usual but still kinda nice.


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> you made intern ? or was i reading that incorrectly :lol:


Oh, yeah you're right  .

Seems that my brain jams up.

Thanks .


----------



## PoptartShop

*7498*. Off to polish my riding boots, everything has to look nice & shiny for my show tomorrow!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

good luck ! 
I went riding today! Horse herding actually, there were 130 something horses + a bunch of foals ! I got to see Asi and Stína (or to call her by her new nick-name, Stygga-Stína :roll: )
anyhow, it was loads of fun, and I'm totally beat right now !


----------



## PoptartShop

*7500*!  Thanks! Aww glad you had a good day!


----------



## Vidaloco

7501

Good luck at your show Pop! 
We haven't ridden the last couple of days  Seems everyone has hunters out all around us. Maybe we need to load the girls up and take them someplace  Gas was 3.09... I guess thats better :?


----------



## buckaroo2010

Im sooo bored lol how is everyone?


----------



## PoptartShop

7503. Thanks Vida! Awww.  Hey, your gas is cheaper than ours- it's like 3:29 here!
I'm good, getting ready for bed since I have to wake up early tomorrow. Wish me luck everyone!  I know winning isn't everything; I'm mostly excited because showing is fun!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Today feels like its lasted forever and im so fll i can barely walk....i need to go running!!! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

7505.  haha! OMG, my show was AWESOME!!  I need to put the piccies on, though. I had a blast! Daytona was soo good. & I took piccies of her too, finally right?! :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Did you hear that ? 

That was the sound of Iceland's economy CRASHING and BURNING ! 
I'm pretty sure that you could hear it in the next solar-system ! It was that big of a crash.. 
The banks were closed today, the Króna (our currency) went down almost 12% and another bank revealed that they are in a bad situation.. 
I'm quite afraid to be honest !


----------



## Vidaloco

It will be ok Sis. I have been freaking out for the last couple of weeks over the US economy. There was another big sell off on wall street again today and talk of more banks failing. Pretty scary stuff, but in the big scheme of things it doesn't stop the sun from coming up or the rain from falling. We'll get past it.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

But there's one big diference in our situations, size ! 
We´re so small, only 300 000 and our banks are way too big for us, this is all heading in the wrong direction, and I have no idea whether to buy a saddle now, or to wait. Everyone is saying, well this can´t get any worse, but I've heard that over and over, and I´ve already lost about $234 because of waiting. 
I'm just really confused...


----------



## Vidaloco

I just ordered some stuff online I've been putting off. Not a new saddle but I know what you mean. I think anyone who is way in debt should be a bit nervous. We've never been big on using credit cards or having a lot of debt so I'm not too worried. I'm 10-15 years before drawing any 401ks or pensions too. Hopefully it will be better by then.


----------



## PoptartShop

7510. :d


----------



## Gingerrrrr

I CANTERED TODAY!!! for the first time!!! WHOO 


it was loads of fun.


----------



## PoptartShop

7512. Awesomee! =D I loooove to canter.


----------



## I Love Lane

i must say that i have NOT read all the post since my last log on in May (my bad) but HELLO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I Love Lane

how many we up to now????


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

7515 LOL... Hey guys... we can't just type the number anymore... I said it had to be 10 characters.


----------



## Moxie

7516

Im scared to canter.


----------



## Vidaloco

7517 
Hey Lane welcome back and congrats on that baby boy!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

0000007518


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

*waits for jazzy to come say corn* (it was you two right ? :lol

anywho, im probably buying a saddle in the next few days, maybe even tomorrow... Good bye money ! 
and now there´s more economic hardships, we´re discussing with the Russian about a 4 billion euro loan... I'm not sure that's such a great idea


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Moxie said:


> 7516
> 
> Im scared to canter.



i was scared to death to canter in my english saddle but in a western saddle i feel so confident.


----------



## PoptartShop

Welcome back!!  & Congrats!
7521.


----------



## Vidaloco

7522

I'm killing time till the Pres. debate starts. Anyone going to watch it? 
Surprisingly I have watched them all. I usually get bored half way through and change the channel. I'm paying a little more attention this time :evil:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

haha i have even been watching then this time ..... even tho i can't vote!! lol... but its a pretty important election... 
and i DO NOT want to start a debate here but who do guys want for pes. If you do not wish to share please don't. just simply state it ... there is no need for why one is better or whatever ... 
anyways i am for McCain


----------



## Vidaloco

I just hope the winner can fix the mess we are in.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

ya i feel like we are going to be repeating the 30's soon :roll:


----------



## I Love Lane

thanks guys

CORN JAZZY!!!!! WHERE ARE YOU??????????????????????????????????????

I am going for Obama - go the first black pres:razz: But since i live in the land of Oz i dont get a say anywho:evil:


----------



## TaMMa89

Wow!  This forum has really changed since my latest visit.


----------



## I Love Lane

TaMMa89 said:


> Wow!  This forum has really changed since my latest visit.


i know - i was shocked too!!!:wink:


----------



## I Love Lane

at first i thought that i had logged onto the wrong site cause i hadnt been on for so long :roll:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

im staying home sick today... 
and waiting for my classmate to send me what to do in Icelandic and math over msn ! 
im such a responsible student :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> im staying home sick today...
> and waiting for my classmate to send me what to do in Icelandic and math over msn !
> im such a responsible student :lol:


 
Get well soon!

My schooling teacher got a stomach bug in the last weekend and went back yesterday. I'm darn scared if it'll contaminate me or spread whole our little glass. I've washed my hands a lot, avoided to touch any mucosa (mouth, eye etc.) or eat with unwashed hands, taken shower and changed my clothes straight after the schoolday. I don't know if the virus can spread via air but I really hope it isn't.

I know I'm neurotic but as I've said I'm suffering from emetophobia. I think feeling sick and vomiting is the worst thing which would happen to me.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm way too used to being sick, it's kinda easy to catch something here
sidenote- my hip hurts so bad ! It was like that a few years back, and now it's killing me again :sad:


----------



## sempre_cantando

ohh i must be emetophobic too. I hate being sick :-( I was last December though - I threw up three times. It was nasty.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

so whats everyone's plans for tonight? NO SCHOOL TOMORROWWWW!!


----------



## PoptartShop

7535. YAYY no school tomorrow OR Friday for me, lol 4-day weekend!  Tonight I'm gonna go ride Daytona for a bit- she's been sooo good lately. ESPECIALLY at her first show last week!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i have school friday. :-|


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Gingerrrrr said:


> so whats everyone's plans for tonight? NO SCHOOL TOMORROWWWW!!


 
WHAT ???? why no school tomorrow ??????? .... lucky ..... well i wanna go to school cuz of pep rally and friday is the homecoming game =]]]] And the saturday is the homecoming dance .... YaY =] but we dont have school on monday for a superintendents day... so i am happy


----------



## PoptartShop

7538. Aw, that stinks.  Well, I have a 4-day weekend because my school has 2 inservice days lol.


----------



## buckaroo2010

No school for me tomorrow im so happy and friday and thursday!!! yay lol....I have been so busy things here have changed so much its amazing that u cam be gone for like 3 days and soo much happens lol


----------



## PoptartShop

7540. Awesome Buck!  & LOL, very true!


----------



## buckaroo2010

yeah lol so i was looking at the botton of the page where it says who all is online and a few ppl had a + at the end of there name whats that mean??:???:


----------



## Vidaloco

7542
The ones with pluses are the ones on your friends list I think :???:
Gas is 2.99 here :shock: Another of my predictions come true. I told my husband, the closer to the election we get the cheaper gas will be.


----------



## PoptartShop

7543.  Riding was fun tonight. We did LOTS of non-stirrup work, & contact with the bit. WHEW my legs hurt!!!!! LOL!


----------



## TaMMa89

I've got nothing yet. Yay! I'll dare to believe that maybe the virus pass me .

I'm at the school at the moment. Earning my labour market supports.

My riding lesson in the last night was fun. I really like that goofy gelding .


----------



## kickshaw

Vidaloco said:


> 7542
> The ones with pluses are the ones on your friends list I think :???:
> Gas is 2.99 here :shock: Another of my predictions come true. I told my husband, the closer to the election we get the cheaper gas will be.


 
we are still at 3.59...but at least we have gas now :???:


----------



## PoptartShop

7546. Niiice Vida- here it dropped to 3.03!


----------



## TaMMa89

Hmmmm... There are a song pealing in my head .


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

my dad was interviewed for the guardian ! and his quote is the name of the article ! 

Buuuuut... our last bank standing, is standing no more ! it was taken over by the government this morning, and still no russia loan! This is quite a pickle we´re in


----------



## PoptartShop

7549. Speaking of heads, I have a headache; ugh!


----------



## TaMMa89

Ouch!

Schooling again.

This maybe sounds odd but I think... Do you have to use turn signal when you bypass someone?

I think you have to but I'm not sure.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

You wanna know what I ate last night ?
sheep face, whoo ! Haven´t had one in ages (although I onlyate one bite, it was after dinner)


----------



## Vidaloco

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> my dad was interviewed for the guardian ! and his quote is the name of the article !
> 
> Buuuuut... our last bank standing, is standing no more ! it was taken over by the government this morning, and still no russia loan! This is quite a pickle we´re in


Iceland even made the news here as well as other countrys having financial woes. I guess when they invented the world economy this was bound to happen. When one country fails they all have trouble :sad:
Hope this all works itself out sooner rather than later. 
Sheeps Face?:!::shock:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

yup yup,my mom was boiling them, its a traditional food here, and she loves it, especially the eyes :lol: It really tastes nice

Iceland is taking a huge blow, bigger than most. I´m just afraid that the country will go bankrupt, with those brits expection us to be able to pay all of their money back. I can totally see from where they´re coming but there are more people who have accounts in that bank than live in Iceland. We just cannot do it :!:


----------



## QuarterPony

lol, wow...sheep face...

Hmm, I think it's time the vegetarian moves along... :wink:


----------



## Mike_User

Vidaloco said:


> ... I guess when they invented the world economy this was bound to happen. When one country fails they all have trouble :sad:...


Trying not to think of dominoes :shock:

7555

Wait a second - I just noticed the number in the link to the right of this post and our count is off by quite a bit...


----------



## PoptartShop

7556. Hey Mike; rarely see you in here LOL!  
& yeah, the number is different because we had continued the 'count to 1000' game in here.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

FS-I ♥ You avatar!!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I've bought a saddle. Going to pick it up today, so I have 2X5 hours of driving ahead of me !


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

You poor thing! I feel so bad for you! How did you purchuse a saddle that far away?


----------



## TaMMa89

Hmm... I'll loose my nerves with this computer in some day... I don't know if I managed to send a mail to my penpal before my computer disconnected my browser.


----------



## PoptartShop

7561.  Yay; my birthday is in 3 days!


----------



## TaMMa89

Congrats, Poptart.

I just watched some videos which was filmed in M/S Estonia after it sank. Creepy footage :shock:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

heyyy everyone !


----------



## PoptartShop

7564. :d


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

7565
Poptart you always count?!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

poptartshop said:


> 7556. Hey mike; rarely see you in here lol!
> & yeah, the number is different because we had continued the 'count to 1000' game in here.



cheaters!!


----------



## PoptartShop

7567. Yess I do!  LOL!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> You poor thing! I feel so bad for you! How did you purchuse a saddle that far away?


 A guy I know could get it sooo much cheaper+extra stuff
I just used the time to read the book I have a test on tomorrow


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i wish i had a horse. :-|


----------



## TaMMa89

I had a great riding lesson today!


----------



## Vidaloco

We took a road ride all the way to the river this morning 8 miles, took us 2 hours plus a 30 min break. 
I'm tired 
I hate riding the roads but its hunting season.


----------



## Vidaloco

Not a great photo but heres me and Vida taking a break at the Walnut river. Its very windy and was overcast this morning. Not a great ride, I forgot my chapstick, my water bottle, everything!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Aww nice picture. Sounds like a nice ride though!


----------



## RusticWildFire

7574  Oops forgot!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

that´s pretty vida  
My new saddle has the wierdest billets :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i want pics siss!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

lol, i just took some, new thread, or post them here ?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

you could make a thread in horse tack and equipment!

ok..so yeah i was eating my food and found a bug in it...? gross.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

eeewww... 
my friend once got water from her refrigrator and there was a horse fly in it...
bugs are pretty gross, atleas when they´re in your food..


----------



## PoptartShop

7580. Today is booooooring. LOL! Aw cute pic Vida!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

7581

has anyone else been able smell winter lately? or is it just me?
whenever i wake up, i always think of christmas because of the crisp, frosty smell that the air has..idk, maybe i'm just crazy haha!


----------



## PoptartShop

7582. Wow, not today. It's like 80 degrees F here! LOL! Boy, has the weather been weird lately. It's hot!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

winter came with october here.. 
But I know what you´re talking about, but i can really just smell "hotness" of the air :lol:


----------



## Salty_alydaR

7583

oh! its been the perfect weather for riding over here latley! sunny, with a crisp breeze 

and the change in air pressure has caused my hair to have static, so i'm expecting a drastic change in the weather..even the horses' tails are standing on end and sticking to thier butts! its pretty hilarious!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

haha :lol: 
there isn´t such drastic change here, so thankfully my hair is pretty much the same all year 'round. 

I had a test on Of Mice and Men today.. poor poooooor Lennie !


----------



## Gingerrrrr

soo yeah i got 6 shots today at the dr...

3 in my left arm, 2 in my right, and i had my blood taken...


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> haha :lol:
> there isn´t such drastic change here, so thankfully my hair is pretty much the same all year 'round.
> 
> I had a test on Of Mice and Men today.. poor poooooor Lennie !


 Aw we read that too .. poor lennie .... the test we took was really hard:roll:

And Ging why so many shots ???


----------



## Gingerrrrr

well the 5 in my arm were these stupid vaccines my mom made me have. and the blood was just cuz i havnt had my blood tested in 2 years! thats what i get for having a physical! 

i hate the dr's office.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

ohh tht sucks i hate the doctors to


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

You know what I find very creepy.. 
there are 56 guests online.. they´re reading our posts and we have no idea who they are ! 
I always knew that there were lurkers but man alive, 56 ? 
So would like to use this oppertunity to invite everyone to sign up ! It's a lot more fun that way


----------



## Gingerrrrr

yeah those 56 guests are stalkers. :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop

7591. Ugh, I hate getting shots. Needles can scare me, LOL! & the 56 guests?  Hopefully all of them join sometime, haha!

& yay; it's my BIRTHDAY!!!!! Hahaa officially 17!


----------



## kickshaw

Happy Birthday Pop!


----------



## Vidaloco

I've already said it but since your such a sweetie I'll say it again 
Happy Birthday Pop!


----------



## PoptartShop

Haha aww thanks!  7594. Today was fun. Got some nice gifts *nothing major, like a car. LOL!* & school was fun.  Going to have cake later & go out to dinner to my fav. restuarant...which is...eh, I have no clue. I like so many restuarants! 
Bad news: I have tons of HW!  I did half of it already, but hey- it's my birthday, I don't feel like doing it. LOL! Gotta study for 2 tests tomorrow too..bleh...oh well, gotta get it done!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

a CAR ! 
man alive.. :shock:
I also have a ton of homework.. thank god for the long weekend ahead, I'm going crazy over all this drn homework


----------



## PoptartShop

7596. Psh, I wish I got a car. LOL!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Gosh I feel like I ahvent been on in forever!!! LOL I been so busy!!!!:sad:


----------



## PoptartShop

7598. Hey Buck!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I have 2 tests tomorrow.. 
and you wana know what I did when I got home from school at about 16:30
I went to the computer, fell asleep woke up and ate some candy, studied a tiny bit for one of the tests and now im back infront of the conmputer..
It's not my fault that danish is sooo.. uninteresting (no offence to any danes out there, this is MHO)


----------



## Vidaloco

7600
Gosh Sis I'm Danish and I think the language is very interesting
Just kidding :wink:
The weather man said we broke a record for the most rain for the year 50 some inches and the year isn't over yet. Last set in 1951
We usually get in the 30" range. 
Its been raining for 3 days :sad:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

lol, danish is about as a hated subject here as math.. :lol:

we also broke a rain record earlier this year (and a heat record this summer) 
3 days ? that's nothing much :') 
it used to rain all spring lon here, but in the recent years, not so much.. :???:


----------



## PoptartShop

7602. Today I took the PSAT at school; 3hrs! LOL...I missed my first 4 periods, I'm happy.  I only really had 3 classes today! Yayyy.
Well anyway I just got home from the barn; gonna shower then head to bed; soo tired!


----------



## I Love Lane

hi all, i must have missed something pretty big cause what are the CARROTS????? and why is there a tally spot for them under everyones names :sad::???:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

winter break, winter break , i love you, yes I doooooooo


----------



## RusticWildFire

Here ya go

http://www.horseforum.com/using-horse-forum/carrots-16049/


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i get to go riding today...i get to go riding today...i get to go riding todayyyyyyy


----------



## PoptartShop

7607. Yeah, that link should be very helpful!  Carrots can be hidden in any board; & if you happen to see one then it will add to your carrot count (if you click "catch the carrot").


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

æ hef noþíng tú sei
I have nothing to sey


----------



## PoptartShop

7608. Meee either!


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm sick!

I caught a flu in the last Wednesday. I've had a high temperature, something around 38ºC when my normal is something around 36.5ºC.

Actually I'm sure I would have fever even now if I hadn't take medicine. And, this flu have been pretty odd. My nose haven't or doesn't run almost at all or I haven't snig in my lugns. But my throat and back of my tongue are very sore.


Why I came to the school today? I got two day sick leave in the last Wed and I reckon I would have got more if I had asked. 


Well, if I don't feel better in the next Sunday I'll go to the doctor and ask more sick leave.


----------



## PoptartShop

7610. Aw, I hope you feel better!


----------



## TaMMa89

Thanx.

I hope that the weekend works wonders .


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

Work is really slow today... my production line has the day off. My manager yelled at all of us so it is "office cleaning day"... I had to clean the cube out from an engineer that got fired recently. It was a mess, he had kept every paper he had ever printed:roll:, and there was some weird liquid in the drawer:shock:... oh well I work with a bunch of slobs, im the only female in my group.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

59 days.. 
34002 hours
2040120 minutes
122407200 seconds 

can anyone tell that I do math when I'm bored :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

7614. :d tgif!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Sleipnir had runes on his teeth ! 
How freaking awesome !


----------



## PoptartShop

7616. Aww! & haha, today's my bro's 20th birthdayy!  It's funny; we're 3yrs apart & our b-days are 3 days apart. 
Ughh I'm pretty bored, just listening to music. What's everyone's weekend plans? Mine are as follows:
Saturday- Shopping! I'd like to get some more long-sleeved shirts; it's getting chilly!
Sunday- homework & studying for a Spanish test we have on Monday. Ehh gonna be a boring day, haha.


----------



## buckaroo2010

omg its so cold here lol and I got a show tomorrow wish me luck guys!!


----------



## PoptartShop

7618. It's chilly here too, around 60ish!  & heyy, good luck!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

its maybe like 3°c here
or just below 40°F (37 something)

good luck buck


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i just traded my english dressage bridle and reins for a western bridle, split reins, and a bit. and i just bought spurs and a curb chain. i cant wait to get them in!


----------



## TaMMa89

Good luck buckaroo .

I'm still healing myself. A weather forecast tells that there should be something around 3°C over here too tomorrow.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Peningum is a funny word ! :lol:
I'm weird


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> Peningum is a funny word ! :lol:
> I'm weird



indeed.


----------



## PoptartShop

7624. :d


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Gingerrrrr said:


> indeed.


I was/am very bored and have too much of a headache todo anything

and peningum is a funny word, it sounds french or italian or something not icelandic

I was reading it and at first was like what the heck does that mean.. oops that icelandic for money :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

7626. Ehh...this weekend is going by fast!


----------



## Vidaloco

7627
We went cow hunting again on Friday. Thought we spotted them, but by the time we got there they were gone. 
I hate riding in really tall grass where you can't see what the horses are walking on. We went from wet mud muck to rocks. It was a terrible 3 hour ride and came home cow-less. 
If someone sees 2 cows and 2 calves roaming around lost they may be my neighbors
Meeting for breakfast with my family this morning at Village Inn.

Hope your feeling better Tamma


----------



## Vidaloco

7628

Funny word: butterfly


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

did you know it was flutterby at first [/useless fact]


----------



## TaMMa89

I think that a swedish word 'plötsligt' (=suddenly) is fun. I don't know why. 

thans Vida. I'm still sick. Still going to the school tomorrow. Unless my condition goes down remarkably.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

swedish is full of funny words if you are a foreigner like myself :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

siss.....your so weird! ****


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

be honered, you are in the "presence" of an weird icelander


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> be honered, you are in the "presence" of an weird icelander



haha


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I think it's the lack of food..


----------



## Gingerrrrr

maybe.......*yawn* oh boy....cramps...

DYING PERSON OVER HERE!


----------



## PoptartShop

7637.
:d lol!


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> swedish is full of funny words if you are a foreigner like myself :lol:


Yeah it is. In my opinion we haven't almost any funny word in finnish... Or some foreigners seems to think that 'perkele' is a funny word but I don't think so.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

finnish is such a funny language when you don´t even know a word ! 
This is in no way supposed to be disrespectful, I would love to learn finnish one day, but.. all the words seem really long and full of double letters.. That sometimes makes them funny :lol:

BUT i loveeee the word hyyva.. or something like that, means fine.. or something in that direction (do you know what I'm talking about ? :lol
something about it... 

But on the other hand people seem to get a real kick out of the icelandic numbers.. mainly 6,16 and 60:roll:


----------



## PoptartShop

7640. LOL! Those words do sound kinda funny!


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> finnish is such a funny language when you don´t even know a word !
> This is in no way supposed to be disrespectful, I would love to learn finnish one day, but.. all the words seem really long and full of double letters.. That sometimes makes them funny :lol:
> 
> BUT i loveeee the word hyyva.. or something like that, means fine.. or something in that direction (do you know what I'm talking about ? :lol
> something about it...
> 
> But on the other hand people seem to get a real kick out of the icelandic numbers.. mainly 6,16 and 60:roll:


Yeah I know what are you talking about. Purportedly you means 'hyvä'?
You aren't disrespectful or anything... Yeah we have a lot double letters but I haven't noticed that our words would be long if I compared it e.g. with english. Grammatical cases can be rocky if you're accustomed to use prepositions.

What about those numbers? :razz:


----------



## PoptartShop

7642. Ah, it's Monday. I wish the weekends were longer!  Back to school, LOL!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

TaMMa89 said:


> Yeah I know what are you talking about. Purportedly you means 'hyvä'?
> You aren't disrespectful or anything... Yeah we have a lot double letters but I haven't noticed that our words would be long if I compared it e.g. with english. Grammatical cases can be rocky if you're accustomed to use prepositions.
> 
> What about those numbers? :razz:


yeah hyvä ! love it, don't know why :lol: 
nah I guess it's not that long, just in e.g. Icelandic there are lot of little words and then sometimes very long words (in a paper i have to hand in tomorrow I have rannsóknarlögregluþjónar several times, and I have to read it outloud. I'm so going to screw that one up :lol:

erm.. moderators feel free to edit if necessary

6-sex, pronounced- sex :lol:
16- sextán, pronounced- sextown
60- sextíu, pronounced- sex to you (or close)

yeah, I've heard rather amusing stories of Icelanders abroad.. 
my friends stepdad tricked my friend to shout out the numbers to 10 in icelandic, in Disneyland, Florida.. she got to 7 when she realized what he had made her do :shock::lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Haha . I understand that those numbers perhaps cause misunderstandings .


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

yeah... 
In my job this summer we had numbers on our tanning beds and then two turbo beds
this one time there were loads of non-icelandic speakers waiting and my sister yelled to me ,,Þrífðu turbo og sex" (clean turbo and 6)
I laughed my head off, can you imagine what those foreigners thought we were talking about :lol:?


----------



## PoptartShop

7646.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I've started to work on the pattern on my blanket !  
not much left now


----------



## PoptartShop

Awesome!! I bet it'll look nice! 7648.  Just did my Chemistry hw, & gonna just chill for awhile!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

We're getting there! Whoop!


----------



## PoptartShop

7650. :d


----------



## sempre_cantando

my brain needs sleep


----------



## TaMMa89

Yay! I think I'm healing. I've still slight fever but not so much as earlier .


----------



## TaMMa89

Ohh... And if I get back to our previos topic of discussion I would say that an english expression 'pink eye' make me almost laugh in some reason. (Maybe I remember it because there are some kind of pink eye epidemic over here).


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i bought a saddle i bought a saddlee!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ooh, congratulations ! 

I'm back in school counting down the days 'till December. I'll probably be able to take my horse in soon after the 10th


----------



## PoptartShop

7656.  Awesome!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm getting desperate, I miss them so much !


----------



## buckaroo2010

how is everyone?


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm fine, thanks for asking. Just at the school.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

I can 3rd by about a second in my schools Reginal Hurdles! Yay! I might be going to states if somebody cannot make it! I was versing people a year older then me. So I am pretty happy with my effort. I think it was all around my region people came.   
I was dissopionted at first, but then I realised they were a year older then me and I got a bit happier! Just thought I might share that with you guys!


----------



## PoptartShop

7661.  I'm great!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

7662

I think im getting sick :sad: I woke up with a sore throat and it has been getting worse, I thought that I had maybe slept with my mouth open again


----------



## buckaroo2010

Ohh im soo sorry to hear that you might be getting sick I hope your not I had being sick esp having colds!!! ugh:evil:


----------



## RegalCharm

*turn up , turn down*

OK, we all know about turning the thermostat down at night
and up in the morning Right.

why I think this is backward:

1.....turn the thermostat to a nice comfortable setting at night (up)
who can sleep when your cold. and this is the shortest period
of time you need to be warm by using heating energy.

2.... turn the thermostat down in the day time because you are up,
dressed, doing things, using appliances that are producing heat.
and also the longest period of time to reduce energy use.

3....reducing the thermostat more than 10 degrees saves you nothing
as it uses up the savings to reheat your home.

make any sense?


----------



## RegalCharm

*Military FYI and a little quiz at the bottom*

double posted 
​



​


----------



## RegalCharm

*Military FYI*









​ 

AMERICA'S
Most Decorated​





*It is not unusual to hear local historians ascribe "more" and "most" attributes to their local heroes. My hometown of Pueblo calls itself the "Home Of Heroes" for until 2000 it was the only city in America with four living MOH recipients. Sometimes this gets revised to say "most per capita", when it fact, the small town of Noonan, GA (population little more than 1,000) produced two Medal of Honor Recipients during the Vietnam War: Joe Jackson and Stephen Pless. Then again, the small town of Leeds, Alabama, has lain its own claim to fame for being the hometown of Bill Lawley, Alford McLaughlin, and Henry Erwin.*
*Even more subject to arguable claims is the "most" factor. Audie Murphy is often remembered as the "most decorated soldier of WWII," yet Holland, MI, hometown of Matt Urban is quick to claim when Urban received a belated Medal of Honor from President Carter, this hometown hero became the most decorated.*
*Recently I did the following comparison when someone emailed me on this issue:*
In terms of sheer numbers, Audie Murphy had 29 combat awards and unit citations, Matt Urban had 28. Also, Audie Murphy received the DSC, second only to the MOH, Matt Urban did not. Both men received two Silver Stars and the Legion of Merit. Matt received 3 Bronze Stars to Murphy's 2, and 7 Purple Hearts to Murphy's 3. So Matt Urban in terms of sheer numbers, exceeded Murphy's count of these awards by 4 Purple Hearts and 1 Bronze Star. Audie Murphy could lay claim to all four of the Army's top awards for valor, Matt Urban to only 3 of those four. Below is a comparison of the two men's awards, minus the marksmanship badges. ​ 
​ 
*All of that aside, the issue can become far more complicated. There is a vast difference between "MOST decorated" and "MOST HIGHLY decorated." A good soldier who has never seen combat but completed many tours of duty over a career might acquire a goodly number of decorations. On the other hand, a soldier such at Arkansas' Maurice Britt who only earned a few awards, ranks among the "Most Highly Decorated" due the fact that he received EVERY ONE of the Army's top awards for Valor including the Medal of Honor, Distinguished Service Cross, Silver Star, and Bronze Star.







*
*Any record, no matter how impressive, would be hard to match up against the array of awards amassed by Vietnam War Special Forces hero Colonel Robert L. Howard who earned EVERY award for valor in the Army's Pyramid of Honor including the Medal of Honor, Distinguished Service Cross, Silver Star, 3 Legion of Merit, 4 Bronze Stars, and a record EIGHT Purple Hearts, the latter matched only by fellow MOH recipient Ronnie Joe Hooper, David Hackworth (who also earned 2 DSCs and a record 10 Silver Stars), Robert Frederick, and Richard Buck.*
*Frankly, I'm not upset or offended by any community that tends to present the facts in such a way that they highlight hometown heroes. I'm thankful that those hometowns are justly proud of their local heroes. *​


----------



## RegalCharm

*Page 2 Medals by Person*

*What ya mean message to short. LOL *


----------



## RegalCharm

*Wondering About Andy?*

"Did you ever wonder...?" is a catchphrase attributed to Andy for years, but Andy insists he's never used it in the more than 900 essays he's written for "60 Minutes." 

He also did not write an essay on "older women" that's been e-mailed around the world for years and still appears on the Internet.
Andy doesn't sign autographs. He will gladly sign one of his 15 books, however, provided you send it to him with a self-addressed stamped envelope.
He's controversial in his essays, and some have called him a racist. But few know Andy got himself arrested in St. Augustine, Fla. in the early 1940s when he refused to leave the back of the bus to protest the fact that his fellow soldiers who were black had to sit there.
...and, he prefers "Andrew" to "Andy!"


----------



## Moxie

Oh Goodness, I haven't posted on this thread in like 19 pages.


----------



## TaMMa89

We have a distance learning day tomorrow, yay!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

it's snowing more... 
and more...
and wait, more.. 
thankfully it melts away pretty quickly


----------



## buckaroo2010

Snow!!!! it just got cold here I hate it too!:evil:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I almost fell on my behind while I was walking across a street today.. just because of this snow.. 

on a happier note, I got skyr, I loooove skyr  I haven´t had skyr for a long time


----------



## Vidaloco

7674
Its raining here *again* today :sad: and cold 
Well not Sis cold but pretty cold for an old broad like me. 
Congrats rach on the hurdles 
Hope Tamma and Angel feels better 
Gosh Tamma you were sick for a long time with a fever. Did you go to the doctor?


----------



## PoptartShop

7675. Yay, tomorrow's our Pep Rally at school; we're missing 6th & 7th period!  Yayyy. LOL! I'm pumped.
Saturday's the homecoming, but I'm not going. Idk, I just don't feel like it I guess? I just wanna chillax & take it easy. Off to bed soon, & tomorrow's Friday- yippee!!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

have fun this homecoming weekend!!!!!! I had a blast at my homecoming weekend  

Welll i dont have school today ... YIPEE!!!!!!!!!!!! Because of superintendents day ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! But i have a ton of homework to do over this long weekend :roll: And i am going to haunted hay rides tonight !!! Can't wait!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Sorry to double post ... BUTTT 

This is my 500th Post!!! Goo meee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TaMMa89

Vidaloco said:


> Gosh Tamma you were sick for a long time with a fever. Did you go to the doctor?


Actually I'm not sure if I have fever yet. I haven't registered it anymore because I've felt pretty good. But my throat is a little sore again :sad: I haven't gone to the doctor because people around me who have caught this virus have suffered from it for long time too (my friend estimated that it takes often 4 to 6 weeks and end sometimes with pink eye or stomach bug. She isn't a doctor or nurse but know a lot of people). My mom has been on/off sick almost for two moths now.

I think I'll go to the doctor if the virus doesn't go away or if I get symptoms which would refer to some kind of infection somewhere.


----------



## Vidaloco

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> Sorry to double post ... BUTTT
> 
> This is my 500th Post!!! Goo meee!!!!!!!!!!


 
Congratulations!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

lol i've set a new standard, sis cold :lol:
there was a mild storm here last night.. and there is supposed to be another one tonight
and ofcourse snowing snowing snowing


----------



## TaMMa89

I want some snow here. Now when there aren't even leafs in the trees everything look so ugly.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

hey tamma, I'm curious again what does your signature mean ? Its it like somesort of tounge twister ? it kinda looks that way


----------



## PoptartShop

7583.  Yayyy, it was fun. Haaha, all the juniors were like "20 10! OOOOH 10!!!" LOL it was funnnnn. 
But bleh, I'm tired now. haha TGIF!


----------



## TaMMa89

Never go out from your house wearing only a pyjama .

Oh Sis it means "invertor Biscuit invented a biscuit. After inveting biscuit invertor Biscuit invented that he had invented biscuit"

Yeah it's a tounge twister .


----------



## TaMMa89

Ohhh, typo. I mean inventor.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

haha I love how random tounge twisters are. my fav icelandic one is "stebbi stóð á ströndu, var að troða strý, strý var ekki troðið nema að stebbi træði strý, ein tróð stebbi strý, tví tróð stebbi strý.. " and so forth 
Stebbi stood at the beach and was stomping down high grass, the high grass wouldn't be stomped if Stebbi didn't stomp down high grass. Once stomped Stebbi grass, twice stomped Stebbi grass ..
randomness :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

7587. 
LOL tongue twisters can be tough! I'm not so good at them, hahaa.


----------



## Vidaloco

Sis I took a look at your link. What a raw deal. Loved some of the postards 
like this one


----------



## PoptartShop

7589. Aww, that's cute!


----------



## buckaroo2010

heyy guys!! how is everyone?


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Vidaloco said:


> Congratulations!


 
Aw Thank you!!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

7592. I'm good, tired though!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Vidaloco said:


> Sis I took a look at your link. What a raw deal. Loved some of the postards
> like this one


 yeah I loved that one too :lol: 
and it makes a good point, Icelanders are simply not terrorists ! 
We are pretty much non-violent people..


----------



## TaMMa89

I want go to the stable :sad:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I wanna ride, or atleast be around horses ! 
aand I broke my computer.. the stuff that holds the screen to the rest of it..


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

awww =[ that stinks Sis.


----------



## PoptartShop

7597. Aww, that stinks.


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm bored.

I could compose and send a job application today. Seems that a furniture store in our neigbor town needs a shop assistants for Christmas.


----------



## PoptartShop

*7599*. Oh that's good; hope you get it!  
I just did some math hw, glad I got it over with...it was pretty easy though. & all I gotta do is finish a chem lab thingy due Monday- no biggie, that's kinda easy too. I'm already halfway done lol. 
Today we're gonna carve some pumpkins & bake cookies! Anyone ever roast their pumpkin seeds? My Mom wants to try it this year, she heard they're good!


----------



## TaMMa89

Blah, I can't send it just now because there's only a snail mail address in the advertisement :roll:. And my printer is out of ink.

My mom called me few minutes ago and told that the forecast has promised a storm over here in the next night. I think I would seek some candles against a blackout. 

Oh PoptartShop that sounds fun


----------



## RusticWildFire

PoptartShop said:


> Today we're gonna carve some pumpkins & bake cookies! Anyone ever roast their pumpkin seeds? My Mom wants to try it this year, she heard they're good!



Sounds like fun! 
We have baked our pumpkin seeds before and they were really good. We just used salt and butter I believe. It was quite a few years ago already lol..

Today I am going to go Wheeling (off roading) with my boyfriend and his friends!! woo hoo!! Just waiting for them to get done fixing the wheeling rig..:roll:

We are supposed to get a storm starting tomorrow and going for a few days. We could get quite a bit of snow accumulation they say! Yay!!  I love snow.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

my mom roasts pumpkin seeds alot ! We often eat it as a sidedish when we have ovenbaked fish. they're quite good even ust plain


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm still bored. It would be nice if there were somebody else besides me here. 

We'll turn our clocks to the wintertime tonight. 

And I try desperately find out open hours of the polling station tomorrow.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

lol at winter/summer time ! 
we don't have that here and I am kinda thankful, it seems just so confusing :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm happy with it today :wink:. Because I can sleep an hour "longer" than normally.


----------



## PoptartShop

*7606*.  Well, they turned out good! Yeah, she made them w/ butter & salt. Yummy!


----------



## TaMMa89

I think it's my bedtime now.

_Hyvää yötä._


----------



## PoptartShop

7608. :d


----------



## TaMMa89

I feel well and healthy. Finally!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

woohoo !  
I have so much homework today.. I'd better get started


----------



## Vidaloco

7611



TaMMa89 said:


> I feel well and healthy. Finally!


 
Hoorah!


----------



## Vidaloco

7612

double posting sorry

We rode yesterday and I made a rope tying video and stuck it in horse videos under Jazzyriders instructional video header. Take a look.


----------



## PoptartShop

7613. How DARE you double-post Vida?! You should know better as a mod. :evil:
LOL just kidding!!! =P Oooh, I'll deff. take a look!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

and here you see the reason why Icelandics need their coats
Breistair.is
can you say brrrrr... :lol:
hmm.. I wonder if my horses look something like that :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm bored (again).

I'm at a school and we have a work to do. Actually we are allow to do it whole the day but I've done it yet. I did a comprehensive background work in the last Friday when we had a distance learning day so I hadn't a lot of do today. I have to sit here three hours and I've nothing to do (okay, I would want to add some new pictures in Facebook but I haven't any pics with me here).

Luckily you're with me .

I would sent a labor market support application to the social insurance institution of Finland today because I've gone to this school something around a month now. I hope that there aren't any stupid regulation which would prevent give money to me :wink:.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I just bought reins and johdpurs


----------



## RusticWildFire

Hi everyone! How's it going? I'm bored in class. *sigh* Physics stinks. :roll:

7617.


----------



## PoptartShop

*7618*. I'm great!  Just got home from school about 5mins ago...sooo happy, NO homework; & it's a Monday?! LOL!


----------



## RusticWildFire

You are lucky!! My homework never ends lol


----------



## PoptartShop

*7620*.  LOL hey, some days I have LOTS of hw...it stinks!


----------



## RusticWildFire

haha yeah. Some days I just can't wait to be done with school. It's nice not to have so many responsibilities but with work, when you come home you're done. You don't need to bring work home with you. AND you get paid 

7621


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

excatly 
I always have sooooo much homwork on mondays and wednesdays.. and a fair share every other day.. 
but I only have 6 weeks and 2 days left  
then it's christmas break


----------



## PoptartShop

7623. That's SO true!!  Like, I wish we had work just in SCHOOL. Not "yay time to go home!" & woops...homework awaits. lol.


----------



## TaMMa89

Haha  I've never homeworks. I don't know why but organizer of this schooling would seem to think that we haven't any commitment to do anything out of schooling time.

My mother studied to be a care assistant few years ago in a labor political schooling (the same type of schooling where I'm at the moment except I study for computers) and she had a lot of homeworks. I don't know why the schooling programs are so different.

But I don't complain about this system after my upper secondary and all of its courses, homeworks, long projects and matriculation examination.


----------



## PoptartShop

7625. Aww you're lucky!


----------



## TaMMa89

Yeah I think so.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Im sick today.. took a shower and I came shaking out, haven´t really stopped shaking..


----------



## TaMMa89

Awww that sucks :sad:! Get well soon Sis!


----------



## greenbug

Need help winning a photo contest. If we win, we want to start a therapeutic program. We are in third place. Contest ends at 5:00 today.
To vote for my horse go to:
http://www.wmzq.com/pages/petcostumepoll.htmlhttp://www.wmzq.com/pages/petcostumepoll.htmlhttp://www.wmzq.com/pages/petcostumepoll.html 
vote for entry 101 (horse bride & groom). Spread the word!


----------



## PoptartShop

7630. Blah, I feel like staying in my nice warm bed today, haha. It was so cold yesterday, like 40 degrees! Rainy, windy, ah it was horrible. I can tell winter's on its way, brrrr!  Hopefully today it won't rain.


----------



## sempre_cantando

7631 so... hot... *scrambles to turn on aircon*


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

gah, are you kidding me ? 
it's sooo cold here, even inside !


----------



## TaMMa89

I saw some migratory birds flying away today.

I hope they predicts snow.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

im sick again..
and I almost fainted.. my whole vision was gone and everything


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww Sis that's nasty :sad:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

it happens all the time.. I hate it


----------



## TaMMa89

How your blood count is? Anemia can causes symptoms like dizziness and fainting.


----------



## kickshaw

7638...


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

TaMMa89 said:


> How your blood count is? Anemia can causes symptoms like dizziness and fainting.


 I've already gone to the doctor's and the took a blood test..
my doctor couldn´t actually reach my mom and vice versa, but if they had found anything I'm pretty sure they would have called again
My mom and grandpa were both like this too..


----------



## PoptartShop

*7640.* :d


----------



## kickshaw

7641


----------



## Vidaloco

7642
I'm jumping the gun but tomorrow will be 4 months no smoking for me.


----------



## TaMMa89

That's good, Vida 

Ohh.. Then it's probably nothing bad but still nasty.


----------



## PoptartShop

7644. Niiice Vida, you should be proud!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Vidaloco said:


> 7642
> I'm jumping the gun but tomorrow will be 4 months no smoking for me.



Woo hoo Vida!! That is so awesome! I bet that feels good!


7645


----------



## PoptartShop

7646.  Ah, just got back from riding...well, after going to a nice restuarant too =P & yes I got those weird stares from people, ahaha! Well it was fun; Ozzy was a bit grumpy tonight though, hehe silly boy. He was good otherwise, when I was grooming him he almost tried to bite me because I gave him a carrot...he can get greedy! :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

I had a strange dream in the last night


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

im in school, my friend loaned me her computer.. im oh so bored


----------



## TaMMa89

Me too. I'm at a school too and I've done all works again.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm home now, just had my braces tightened. 
that is gonna hurt tomorrow


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

Im super excited for this weekend!!!! Im going to go to a horse show, last one of the year. My horse is super fuzzy though cause I didnt think I was going to go...oh well I guess. It has been below freezing the last few nights so she needs the hair :wink:. The show is indoors otherwise I probably wouldnt go with it being chilly out.

But then Im handing her over to a younger girl who is going to lease her this winter and next summer so that is kinnda sad:???:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

so im gonna watch iceland-ireland soccer women
and then I find out my old trainer (soccer trainer) is narrating ! I HATE that guy ! He was seriously the main reason for a low point in my life ! 
And he knows nothing about soccer ! he's just a big faker !


----------



## TaMMa89

I had a riding lesson today...

I've known for a long time that the riding school where I ride will disband in the next year (I think it happens in the summer or the autumn). Today I heard that the stallion of the stable has been sold. It's one of my favorite horses there and I'm sure I'll mis him (I've known him for 7 years)









Hey, there are a gorgeous horsey halloween show video in Youtube: 




I'm going to watch this Apassionata show in the next February. Ofcourse the thema is a little different than in the video which was recorded in this year but I still believe that the show will be wonderful.


----------



## Painted Ride

on our way to 1 million!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Gosh yall i feel like I have been away forever but its only been 5 days lol


----------



## Painted Ride

i was wondering where your posts were.....^^^


----------



## PoptartShop

*7657*.  Welcome back Buck! LOL!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I have a goal for the weekend, finish my blanket ! 
im getting sick of having it half finished


----------



## TaMMa89

Good night!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Góða góða nótt


----------



## buckaroo2010

Thanks for the welcome back guys i miss you all!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

7662.  Np! Ah, I must go to bed myself. Tomorrow's Friday, & Halloween. Yayyy!


----------



## Mira

I hope this makes it to a million. But i have a feeling that will take a looong time lol


----------



## TaMMa89

This comes a little late (I'm always late) but welcome back Buckaroo


----------



## PoptartShop

*7665*. LOL I agree, it will deff. take awhile! :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I am getting totally sick of not riding horses ! 
only 4 weeks left of this semester + 10 days of testing.. 
I want it to be over !!!


----------



## PoptartShop

*7667*. YAY; home from schooool.  Blah, the week went by so slow! Aw...I hope you'll get back to it soon, but school is also important so you're doing the right thing.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

yeah, but the thing is that my studies aren't the thing that's keeping me from horses, icies just get off their break around christmas so I'm mainly using my semester as a guideline  just when that's over I can get my horse


----------



## PoptartShop

*7669*.
Ooh I see. I hope everything works out for youuu.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I have a counter counting down the seconds in my favourites ! 
It will be a jolly day, December the 12th
or well, I'm really just using that as a guide line, but bear with me :wink:


----------



## TaMMa89

Ouch! My right arm hurts!

I think the reason is it that I use a lot of computer (yea, as you know the mouse is located on the right side).

So I try to cut down my computer time, use the mouse on the left side (wow this is hard because I'm right-handed and never used the mouse on the left) and stretch and move more.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

oof, I hope you'll recover quickly ! 

I found this awesome quote want to have as my signature, and with all my cutting down it is still 1 (!!!) letter too long ! 
It irks me !


----------



## Vidaloco

7673

Cool quote Sis
Did anyone do trick or treat last night? I got to hand out candy at my moms. It was fun all the cute kids dressed up. We got 38 kids, not a lot but not to bad.


----------



## PoptartShop

*7674*. Nice quote!  I didn't go trick-or-treating, 1) cold 2) nobody else was really going out of my friends lol 3) eh didn't feel like it. I did get the leftover candy we had, so I'm pleased!  We had a lot of kids come too.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

thanks guys, I found it quite accidentally on wikipedia ! Just saw that and thought, hey ! I could use that as my signature..

We don't do halloween here, but we do have a go-out-in-costumes-and-beg-for-candy day. 
But we do it in companys, and in february


----------



## PoptartShop

7676. Ah, just got back from the mall.  I got these really cute tall boots (for casual wear, not horsey wear, ahha!) they are cute:

Journeys Shoes: Womens Zigi Soho Expresso - Black


----------



## Vidaloco

7677

Cute boot poptart 8) 
I'm so glad to see you have no carrots. I was starting to think I was the only one that the carrots hid from :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop

7678.  Thanks! Ehh, & I know...I wish I got at least ONE! LOL!


----------



## buckaroo2010

awww I ahvent been to the mall in forever!!!l lol i need to go!

yeah I have finally got me a few carrots lol


----------



## PoptartShop

*7680.* Lucky you; I have 0.


----------



## TaMMa89

Don't mind, Poptart. I have 0 too.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I am sooooo glad it's finally November !
I'm a weird person, completely loath September, but November is my dearest !


----------



## PoptartShop

7683. Yay, finally someone who has 0 as well! LOL! :lol: Eh, hopefully we'll have some luck sometimeeee.
Yeah, Nov. is nice, except the weather gets chilly!


----------



## TaMMa89

Actually I've had some chances to steal carrots from other users but I haven't done it. Is there any other way to earn carrots than steal them?


----------



## TaMMa89

And it seems that even stealing doesn't turn out well if I try it :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop

I think if you 'find' one then yes.  I just stole 2; just my luck!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey guys how is everyone today?


----------



## RusticWildFire

Hey! I'm doing really well! Working on homework. How are you?

7688


----------



## buckaroo2010

I'm great tired and Doing homework too! lol I dont want to go to school tomorrow:-|


----------



## PoptartShop

*7690*. I'm going to sleep, goodnight HF!  Ah, school tomorrow. I don't wanna go either, haha. My weekend went by too fast, LOL! 'Least I'm off Tuesday (election).


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm at the school again.


----------



## TaMMa89

Yay! I managed to steal some carrots


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

PoptartShop said:


> *7690*. I'm going to sleep, goodnight HF!  Ah, school tomorrow. I don't wanna go either, haha. My weekend went by too fast, LOL! 'Least I'm off Tuesday (election).


 you guys get electionday off :O ?
not fair...
but.. yeah, there were no elections here as just one guy ran. Everybody is really happy with his work, so...


----------



## buckaroo2010

you get out of school cause of the election?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i dont have school tomorrow either.


----------



## PoptartShop

7695. Yep!  Then we're off next Tuesday as well because of Veterans Day.  
& haha cool; I stole some yesterday...I have 3!


----------



## buckaroo2010

gosh you all are so lucky to br out!!! MY next day off is not until Thanksgiving!!!:-|


----------



## PoptartShop

7697. Aww!  That's not fairrr lol.


----------



## TaMMa89

I think my next day off is an independence day in December. If we haven't any distance learning day before it (but the distance learning day isn't a day off actually...)


----------



## Jehanzeb

I have a horse riding lesson tonight at 8! Looking forward to it anxiously....Its 10am right now!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

My next day off is freaking christmas break !


----------



## Jehanzeb

I can take 7 working days off but I am not sure which part of the world I should visit. That is the reason I haven't utilize them as yet however have to do so before 31-December 2008.


----------



## RusticWildFire

We get a week off for Thanksgiving and I am going home with my boyfriend. Get to go hunting for the first time!


----------



## PoptartShop

7703. Awesome, have fun tonight at your lesson!  
OOoh, sounds cool. I'm off & I'm actually pretty bored, LOL! :lol: But I'm super glad I didn't have to wake up early. :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

My mom took me to the library today
I took about a TON of horse books :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

sorry to dp but I need to vent a little


Maður lifandi ! Hvað er að þér té-a-seta ? Ertu eitthvað biluð í hausnum, kannski með 43 litninga ? Þetta var án nokkurs vafa, sá fordómafyllsti póstur sem ég hef séð hérna á Hestaspjallinu ! Mér finnst að þér ætti að vera hent út ! Jeremías og Jósafat, kynskiptingaaðgerðir og innræktaðar fjölskyldur ? Flytur í hennar útnára skógarinns. Ég er MJÖG móðguð á þessu ! Þetta ætti að vera ritskoðað ! Ef mér finndist þetta spjallsvæði ekki svona skemmtilegt og vill ekki missa það myndi ég tilkynna þetta ! Bandaríki N-Ameríku eru EKKI besta land í heimi, ég er heldur ekki að segja að það sé Ísland. Ég held að EKKERT land sé það besta. Öll hafa sína galla.

AAAAAAAAH, I feel better


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey guys how has everyones day been?


----------



## amandaandeggo

good! i got to have a nice little bareback ride today


----------



## RusticWildFire

My day has been really good! Just winding down, getting ready to head to sleep! Watching the rest of house and finishing up studying for my Anatomy exam tomorrow. Yeahh gotta love the nervous system. 

Amanda, thats cool you got a bareback ride in. I love bareback! Ryan and I did a little bit of that this weekend. It was cool. More just sitting on them though. Which was fine in itself. Still nice


----------



## TaMMa89

Good morning.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Good morning and let me tell you what a great start of the morning after hearing Obama has finally won the election.

Regardless of his policies, promises and rest, his voice is one of the most important God given gift. The time he said "Change has Come!" I nearly cried! Amazing personality.

May God bless him and help him bringing peace to the world.

Regards

Jehanzeb


----------



## Jehanzeb

Additionally, I did have a great riding yesterday though wasn't that fun. Well because one of our team mate (who is always complaining about something), went really upset because the horse he was riding was not keeping her head high. The mare (Bella) was kept putting her head down and slowing down on corners.
He went really upset and started winging even more then he usually does, which made the instructor really annoyed as well.

Though I had the same problem at the start, my horse welsh x something (Polthos) is so huge. I could not control him properly however I started to get hang of him later.

Oh well I wish we all get better in next lesson.


----------



## servinator

Hey there-having a bad day at work :twisted:


----------



## PoptartShop

7713.  GOBAMAA! & Biden, haha reppin' DELAWARE!
Anyway, aww.  I hope your next lesson is better. Bleh, I had a Chemistry test today & it was easy; but tomorrow I have a U.S. History test...the teacher makes them really hard. UGH! Even if you study you still find it difficult; it's the way he words things. Bleh...wish me luck!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

pleh.. 
me no like this


----------



## PoptartShop

*7715*.


----------



## RusticWildFire

7716. 

How is everyone??

I have an Anatomy exam in about 2 hours! :shock:


----------



## Vidaloco

7717

Wow I feel like I've missed a whole week and it was only one day. I was glued to CNN MSNBC and any other news program covering the election all day yesterday (after I voted ) 
Then I stayed up for Obama's speech. I thought it was very inspiring, much like his closing arguments speech which brought tears to my eyes. Its nice to have a president who knows how to speak and pronounce words correctly :lol:
I don't care what anyone says.... GOBAMA! I live in a red state though


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm thankful Obama won (even though im not FROM the USA :roll 

I'm eating frozen bluberries with sugar.. nom


----------



## buckaroo2010

How has everyones day gone? mines been pretty good...im so glad the election stuff is over with! wheeew


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

eh, mine was okay.. loong schoolday, but no homework (well, read one story for english class, but that hardly classifies as homeowrk :wink


----------



## buckaroo2010

I had no Homework either! I was so happy about that


----------



## RusticWildFire

Mine was good. Getting better. Just got done with an exam and now kicked back on the couch with the boy!  Gonna relax!! (and procrastinate on homework!)


----------



## buckaroo2010

awww lol yeah im just relaxing here too


----------



## PoptartShop

7724. Ah, my day was OK. Bleh...I can't wait for the weekend; school's going by toooo slow lol.


----------



## TaMMa89

Yay! We got snow  Finally!

But honestly, all roads are literally frozen. It was infernal to drive to the school this morning even if I (or my dad) have winter tires.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning 09:59am....while I am siting in my warm office reading your threads and replying to them ignoring the 3 big major projects I have to finish soon.

Aaaaa............This place is addictive!!! ;-)

More come later...

Regards

Jehanzeb


----------



## Jehanzeb

One more post to make my posts 100.


----------



## Jehanzeb

100


----------



## TaMMa89

Phew! I survived my way back to home alive and unharmed. I really don't like frozen roads.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

nah, they suck ! 
Winter tires are the best :lol: 
anywhooo, I am so hungry. And theres nothing to eat


----------



## Jehanzeb

I am starving too. Didn't have much fun eating KFC Chips this lunch time with a Pepsi (Yuck! I like coke but they don't sell coke).

_Can't eat meat because it's not halal so had to survive only on chips!_

Can't wait to get home and eat proper meal! 

1 hour 15 mins to go (to go home).

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> nah, they suck !
> Winter tires are the best :lol:
> anywhooo, I am so hungry. And theres nothing to eat


I have winter tires (or my dad has; the car is still him) because them are compulsory here in wintertime. But our winter tires are pretty worn. Part of anti-skid studs have falled off etc.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I just ate for the first time today right now. 
It's twenty to 5

Yeah, tamma, it's also compulory here. 
Uou road rules are just a tad different from those where the weather isn't out to get you :lol:


----------



## Jehanzeb

Its not that cold over here for us to use anti-ice tires. Thank God for that as i hate cold.


----------



## PoptartShop

7735.  Remember not to triple post; & post after someone posts before you.  Just a reminder. [not to anyone in particular]
Ahhhhh I wish it was Friday...well, that's tomorrow! :lol: Yay! Ah, my U.S. History test was OK ; I hope I did good.


----------



## Jehanzeb

you said something which has "post" but I don't understand what "post" which is triple "post".


----------



## PoptartShop

7737. I mean like don't reply 3 times in a row or something; lol.


----------



## TaMMa89

Yay! I love history.

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Good morning! I love history too but only when there are great generals involved who have fought and won great battles (Sorry I am too obsessed with Generals and their great speeches and works). 

Oh Sorry Poptartshop, I didn't mean to post 3 times in a row. Will not happen again .

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm especially interested in Hitler (I still want to highlight that I don't support his ideologies) and Europa's history of ideologies during WWI and WWII.

And of course our national history, predominantly the 20th century and its wars (the Winter War and the Continuation War) and the Cold War. Also some parts of America's history seems pretty interesting but I haven't studied them a lot, we had in upper secondary school only a one history course which dealt with other continents (in comprehensive school we dealt with them a little).

But I'm not interested in very ancient times e.g. the Stone Age.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Sometimes history can be fun, but I'm not a big fan ! 
But a thing I cannot get bored reading about: The Cod Wars :smile: 
Nope, not CoLd but Cod 
Iceland-GB


----------



## Jehanzeb

I love history but not recent WWI or WWII but the ancient times when one person had to use the sword (he/she had to use their strength,intelligence and courage) to defeat their opponent. Not like WWII, _bomb the people_! that sucks the fun out of the "game". I know some people might think that I am calling war a game but its not taken in those terms, look at my two quotations (Just telling before someone jumps on me )

I like Medieval times, Roman times (though Romans started using bombs etc but later in the stage), I like the Japanese wars (internal wars when there divided), I like the Qin dynasty (when Emporer Qin took over China and how he did it). I like the Mongols, their living and invasion, I like the asian invasions from afghan,iran towards pakistan india etc.

That is why I like horses, because they were the source and inspiration for humans to get from one place to another. They were and still are intelligent, fast and relible source of transportation (we can't take camels and other animals like elephants out but horses has special place).

Has anyone played any game like Shogun Total war, Medieval total war or Roman total war? Search online and read about them, you'll love it! 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

What's that Sis?

Now I became interested.

About my labour market supports application, I got a decision today. It came in two envelopes. Statements inside those envelopes were totally different. The one stated that because I don't fulfill certain requisites I can't get the labour market support and the other stated that because I participate labour political operation I'll get it. And those two statements have been resolved/mailed in the same day.

So do I get it or not...? (According to our law you get the lms if you're a jobless and participate any labour political operation. And there aren't any requisite which would prevent it. I still hope that I won't have to clarify this more with the Social Insurance Institution).


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Cod wars weren't that big
Ok, they were actually tiny ! 
But I just love how stubborn we were, and the nation was so together in this

But the main thing was ships crashing eachother and we cut the brits trawls. 
But it is the only war Iceland has been in, and we won :smile:


----------



## Jehanzeb

I am happy that you won. did they try to invade your land? if they did then I am double happy that you won.


----------



## PoptartShop

*7746*. It's okay!  & that's awesome Sis! YAYY weekend; what's everyone doing?


----------



## RusticWildFire

I'm at work. Woo hoo! Had class this morning. Then after work gonna go to Wally World and get Dance Dance Revolution!  YAY!!! We just got an XBox360 today so we are gonna play that. Maybe go out with some of our friends. I dono yet. I can't wait til works over with though thats all I know! 

How are you all?


----------



## farmpony84

_*where are the carrots!? Give me the carrots!*_


----------



## Vidaloco

7749

Interesting Sis I googled the cod wars I was surprised it was only 30 years ago or so. Pretty tough stuff those Icelanders :evil:

Jehanzeb are you in Glocester England or Rhode Island? I assume England?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

haha, they invaded our newly expanded.. fishing zone (?) 
They were the only nation that didn't accept it ! 
And even now today they say our cause was unjust because of 2 towns that some men lost their jobs ! I mean, come on ! Our whole country was dependant on the sea and they were fishing so much, that if they had carried on the fish would have been long gone by now ! :roll:


----------



## RegalCharm

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> haha, they invaded our newly expanded.. fishing zone (?)
> They were the only nation that didn't accept it !
> And even now today they say our cause was unjust because of 2 towns that some men lost their jobs ! I mean, come on ! Our whole country was dependant on the sea and they were fishing so much, that if they had carried on the fish would have been long gone by now ! :roll:


 

I think that the mass fishing is hurting the whole fish population in every ocean to a certain extent. fish species are really low and or disappearing in some oceans, seas, etc.

some blame can be put on enviormental factors, not so much man
caused problems, but it is a normal cycle that the earth goes through
like global warming, they have not told you that the sun is getting hotter (which it is by the way). 

the actual average temperatures around the globe are cooler not hotter.
there is so much that has to go into formulating this global warming
formula.


----------



## PoptartShop

*7752*. :d


----------



## RusticWildFire

7753

Large smile!!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Vidaloco said:


> 7749.... Jehanzeb are you in Glocester England or Rhode Island? I assume England?


 Yes! I am from UK Gloucester not USA. ;-)


----------



## Jehanzeb

I am ready to go to work now, got another project today. Need to build an internet cafe for a customer.


----------



## PoptartShop

*7756*. :d


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm hungry.


----------



## RegalCharm

I just had a nice bowl of chilli


----------



## Jehanzeb

I just ate Minse with something I don't know how to pronounce it properly, Naan bread, Nandos Sauce, Water and banana.

Now I am sooo full I can't move from my sofa ;-)


----------



## TaMMa89

No no I'm not hungry anymore.

I ate chicken with mustard sauce, pork and sliced baked potatoes.

But now I'm thirsty. I've had three glasses of fizzy drink and one of milk but feel still thirsty.


----------



## Jehanzeb

fizzy drinks make you thirsty, I think its because of too sugar in it. Maybe?!?

Drink water loads of it, I usually drink 1.5 littre bottle


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

My mom had homemade deepfried redfish for dinner 
I didn't like it !


----------



## PoptartShop

7763. Aw, that sucks.  I just had some hot chocolate...mmm! With marshmellows too!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I wanna go eat the chigaco town pepperoni pizzas we have, but it's still too early, it would be rude


----------



## TaMMa89

I think it's my bedtime now.

_Hyvää yötä._


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Sofðu rótt í alla nótt :smile: 
(sleep tight all night )


----------



## PoptartShop

7767.  Ahhh bored.


----------



## TaMMa89

We have the Father's Day over here today.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

we don't have fathers day, technically
We have husbands day, in february I think, and then the males get somehting.
But still, people are advertising fathersday flowers ! I hate when Icelanders act like american holidays are also celibrated here :roll:


----------



## TaMMa89

I want Husbans Day too even if I haven't husband. But maybe in the some day :wink:....


----------



## PoptartShop

*7771*. Aww, very interesting, I didn't know that! LOL! :lol: Our father's day isn't for awhile.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm sitting here, listening to my iPod eating green Ópal 








_does_ life get _any_ better :smile: ?


----------



## PoptartShop

7773. Never heard of that; we obvs. don't have that here, LOL!:lol: What is it?


----------



## Jehanzeb

I am sitting watching Ghost Buster II on channel 105 on Sky. I am starving as well.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

PoptartShop said:


> 7773. Never heard of that; we obvs. don't have that here, LOL!:lol: What is it?


 lol, I don't know what to tell you
It's these little round gummi things.. And I have read that you have to be Icelandic to like it :lol:
It's a tad bitter, but num, I love it :wink:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey guys!! how is everone one?
I have have such a bust weekend! Friends babys birthday day
found out her 2nd baby is a girl!!! im excited!


----------



## RegalCharm

TaMMa89 said:


> I want Husbans Day too even if I haven't husband. But maybe in the some day :wink:....


 
LOL. we call it the anniversity date of being married, and you get
presents too. Now that is fair , right.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

RegalCharm said:


> LOL. we call it the anniversity date of being married, and you get
> presents too. Now that is fair , right.


 lol ,we have anniverseries too you know :lol:
ad I just found out we have fathersday as well sometime
so that makes it, anniverseries, fathersday, mothersday, hubandsday and womensday :lol:

But I'm off too school, I can't belive it's already monday ! 
Well, atleast there are only 3 of these left :wink:


----------



## RegalCharm

LOL. see all the presents you got waiting in store for you in the 
future. LOL

you just have to put the right hints out there to get the presents
you want.


----------



## TaMMa89

RegalCharm said:


> LOL. we call it the anniversity date of being married, and you get
> presents too. Now that is fair , right.


Haha  Ofcourse couples celebrate anniversary day too.

I'm just thinking if the windshield of my dad's car was so scratched earlier too. Or have I done something which would have scratched it? (I've only used windshield wipers normally, nothing else. Some mornings when there have been frost on the findshield and I haven't had a scraper I've used them to remove frost. Injected water on the winshield and dried it off. I hope this haven't influenced on the winshield).

I'm always worried about my dad's car when I drive it. It's so good-shaped, apple of my dad's eye and I'm pretty green driver (I've had nightmares where I cause accidents or otherwise injure the car). Irl, I've managed to burn a coupler and cause some stratches so I really don't want to do anything unpleasant more.


----------



## Jehanzeb

You didn't want to but I guess you already did. You should put water on a frozen windshield specially hot water, it might crack it. ;-)

There are sprays available in the market which you can use on the wind screen to clear the frost.

It's raining pretty hard here, thank God I came 10mins earlier from home. Sitting in my warmy office writing this post .

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Jehanzeb said:


> You didn't want to but I guess you already did. You should put water on a frozen windshield specially hot water, it might crack it. ;-)


Water in the car's reservois is as cold as the environment so I don't have to fear that it cracks the windshield. But my dad showed me where our scraper is in the last friday so I don't have to do this anymore.

I've still decided to talk over those scratches with my dad. I hope he won't get mad at me very bad because I'm not even sure if I've caused them.


----------



## sempre_cantando

today I did some more study... i need some chocolate :-/


----------



## TaMMa89

I feel like chocolate too .


----------



## Jehanzeb

To be honest you shouldn't get afraid of telling your father about those scratches, I have done much worst to my dad's brand new cars. I reversed his brand new X5 when we went to his friend's son wedding. I banged his another new Nissan into a truck and right off his new car and alot more examples in my history of driving though each time dad didn't say anything to me.



Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

it's lunch now 
so I'm at school, and have 2 math classes and 2 german classes left 
"only" 3 hours forty minutes :roll:


----------



## Jehanzeb

I am waiting for my lunch. I can't wait till go for lunch and have a big meal. ;-)

What you having for lunch?


----------



## Jehanzeb

Am I the only one with no work here?


----------



## PoptartShop

7789.  I'm stuck at home with a cold. All weekend my throat hurt, & now it is a bit worse yet now I'm sneezing & my nose is running. UGH!


----------



## TaMMa89

Yea I talked with him and he took a calm attitude .

I'm sure I've some kind of malware(s) in my computer. It runs so slowly and the browser disconnects often. I think I'll install some new anti-virus softwares (I've thought Avast and Spybot Destroy, we have F-Secure at the moment but I reckon I need more insurance).

Get well soon Poptart.


----------



## TaMMa89

Nah, can't install Avast. I should remove other anti-virus softwares before installing (I really won't uninstall my F-Secure).

I still managed to install Spybot Search and Destroy and hope that it helps me if there are something unpleasant in my computer.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

aw, too bad ! I hope you'll be able to fix it 

I had bread with banana ! yum !


----------



## Jehanzeb

depends what is the problem with your pc. If you suspect it has spyware then install Malware bytes (free of charge). It is one of the best in the world. Secondly if you are looking for installing Antivirus then go for AVG 8.0 (again free of charge).

Hope this helps


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I just checked my english grades
in 4 or 5 tests I've always gotten 9.5 ! It irks me so much ! 
And only to make things worse, I've always just had half a fault ! never a whole one ! 
:roll:


----------



## PoptartShop

7795. Thanks ; ehh I think I just sneezed 3084059109438 times in a row; LOL! :lol: It's soo annoying.


----------



## buckaroo2010

I know how you feel POP! I do that year round and I sneeze like 50 time a day its very annoying!!:-|


----------



## RusticWildFire

I have a friend that sneezes at least 15 times in a row each time she sneezes. :shock: No matter what...!

7797


----------



## buckaroo2010

ugghh I hate doing that I wish there was some kind of med that would prevent it!!:evil:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i love sneezing! haha


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOL Ginger


----------



## sempre_cantando

i'm still studying (in between reading this forum!!) *yawn* I can't wait until uni exams are over next wk


----------



## buckaroo2010

exams already?!:?


----------



## PoptartShop

*7803.* Wow, LOL !  I don't like sneezing; sometimes they hurt if your throat is sore like mine, haha. :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Jehanzeb said:


> depends what is the problem with your pc. If you suspect it has spyware then install Malware bytes (free of charge). It is one of the best in the world. Secondly if you are looking for installing Antivirus then go for AVG 8.0 (again free of charge).
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks! 

I think I have some kind of spyware because I searched for knowledge about spywares for my schooling and noticed that my computer have a lot of described symptoms (slowness, my browser disconnects often and when turning off I've sometimes noticed that the computer shut down a some kind of strange software which I have never opened, called □□□□□□w* or something).

Does AVG or Malware bytes work with F-Secure? Because I don't want to uninstall it.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I have to be at the bus stop in 15 minutes.. 
I don't feel like going to school, than god there are only 14 weekdays left


----------



## Jehanzeb

TaMMa, depends on the activity on your pc. Malware bytes will work with F-Secure however *Don't Install AVG with F-Secure. You will never see your login screen otherwise as both antivirus conflicts.*

Sorry for putting in bold I cannot emphasize more strongly then that .

Malware bytes is one of the best antispyware tool. Run it!, Spyware doctor, run it but make sure its uptodate and also when you run a scan you have to make sure you delete those spywares from "Recovery" section too.

Regarding browser being acting stupid, is because you have too many Active X and BHO's, click on Tools tab on the left side of the spybot _(this can be enabled by clicking on mode menu "Advanced Mode" upon prompt click ok)._

From the options (check boxes) make sure all checkboxes are ticked. Once you tick each unchecked box a link will appear on the left hand side bar. Click on Active X and delete those which are marked in RED and do the same for BHO's.

Click on System Startup and see if there are any RED marks there.

If you are not sure which ones to delete, take a print screen of them and post it here. (Taking a print screen is by presing Print Screen on your keyboard).

Hope this helps


----------



## Jehanzeb

i thought you love school Sisi... - History?! French Revoluuuuuuution, Russian Revoluuuuution hahaha...


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

bleh, I'm at school now ! 
I don't like book keeping ! And I had a double one 
I'm at computer-usage now.. being bored.. this is the only class left today ! yay


----------



## Jehanzeb

I am stuck here and sitting here reading books of my work. The reason is because the database administrators are way too busy to deal with my issue of reporting. Hence I can't do much for the time being until they do something about it.

**Sigh** lets go back to the book and read some more!


----------



## TaMMa89

Thanks Jehanzeb again. You've helped a lot. And I won't install AVG .

I think I'll get along now. Except if somebody would tell to me what BHO means? Is that a some kind of abbreviation? English isn't my native language so I don't know a lot of of abbreviations or professional glossary. I tried some general dictionaries but them didn't help me.

Haha Sis  I would love it if I had something to do with books when I'm at a school. But no, just sit 6 hours on uncomfortable chair and use computer every day.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hello, I don't use "English" abreviations as I myself not familiar with them. Though I talk Computer language, and I guess I talk too much Computrish! haha ...

BHO is simply a Browser Helper Object, kind of add-in / plug-in that modifies a web browser. These objects may be useful, like goggle's toolbar, or harmful, like a spyware or adware program that looks like a toolbar.

In your case I think you have spyware, do you have one with similes on it? or the one which says "Web Search" on it?

I hope I didn't explain that in computrish again!  If I did please let me know and I will explain again.

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

I've only a simple Google plug-in on my browser (not a toolbar, just only a one plain field). But I use Opera at the moment and I'm not sure if I had some toolbars on Internet Explorer... I think I have. 

Yeah I think there's something wrong with my computer and I've decided to try find out what it is... Really thanks for advice I'll try those programs you recommended.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I have to stop lurking around the debate section
I so often have to "bite my tounge" so I don't get rude..


----------



## RegalCharm

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> I have to stop lurking around the debate section
> I so often have to "bite my tounge" so I don't get rude..


 
LOL. just reword what you have to say, so it says what you want
but is not inviting a hot response.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

yeah.. 
That can be hard when you don't have a great vocabulary.. and are not a native speaker.. som words I interprete as mild might be not as mild to all of you 

meh.. maybe I should just write in icelandic.. then I can be certain no one will get offended :lol:


----------



## Jehanzeb

its 22:30 and I want to hit the bed (after my horse riding lesson Im so tired) but I don't want to loose this forum! .....Sissi, if you going to wait for all that you might be waiting for all your life.

Hit the forum with your first question (comes in your head), rest follows automatically ....

Regards


----------



## RegalCharm

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> yeah..
> That can be hard when you don't have a great vocabulary.. and are not a native speaker.. som words I interprete as mild might be not as mild to all of you
> 
> meh.. maybe I should just write in icelandic.. then I can be certain no one will get offended :lol:


 
unless they are like me and copy and paste into a translator. LOL>>>>
but that would be good. then they could post back in icelandic.
that would be educational


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

heheheh, translaters ! That would be VERY interesting
I have been called a rock through those things :lol: 
it's actually quite entertaining :smile:


----------



## RegalCharm

well that is a good thing , right?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

well, rocks=strong
strong= good, so yes ?


----------



## RegalCharm

LOL. stick to your thoughts. you never know
you might cause someone to rethink what they believe
or maybe put some ?'s in their head.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I might ! 
But right now I have a ton of homework (including an english test) waiting for me on the kitchen table
And it's already eleven o'clock :roll: 
why do I always do this ?


----------



## RegalCharm

because you are a young person. and you like to talk on the forum.  You better hit the books. and get your homework done.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

well, I had this wonderful plan of gettin home after school (around 13:25) finishing my homwork and then taking a nap (its that time of year again when i think itðs unfair to make me wake up at 6:30, it's still totally dark and a full moon out !) but I decided to take the bus to my mom at work instead.. well, I just missed the bus I had to change to, just to find out I could have taken that just outside my school, and then my mom was at work till about 5 and when I came home I was soooo tired... 
Plan perfectly foiled !

I've finished my math, book keeping, Icelandic, other Icelandic, and I only have a tad of danish left and then my english test, but this counts as studying for that, right ? :grin:


----------



## PoptartShop

7825. Can anyone else help count? LOL! :lol: I'm always counting. :lol:
Anyway, I'm feeling a little better. I may go to school tomorrow, depends on how I feel, as I felt pretty drowsy today...eh. My voice is kinda hoarse too, bleh. The medicine is helping, but I'm still kinda stuffed up. Glad the sore throat is outta the way though, it was soo annoying, haha!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I think I'm gettting sick again
I had to wait for the bus for a half an hour and it was freezing. I was not dressed for that..


----------



## RusticWildFire

7827. 
I try to remember to count!

Anyway, I hope I don't get sick. I've dodged the bullet so far but now that I say that I'll prolly come down with something.  ew


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

blah ! I was so gonna count but forgot it.. that happens a lot :lol:

7828


----------



## buckaroo2010

I was sick week before last and it was no fun! Hope you get better soon Pop!


----------



## RegalCharm

7830
for the ones with ticklish throats or colds
I just read on another forum , put vicks vapor rub on your neck or on on the bottom of your feet, then put on a pair of socks. then go to bed.


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> yeah..
> That can be hard when you don't have a great vocabulary.. and are not a native speaker.. som words I interprete as mild might be not as mild to all of you
> 
> meh.. maybe I should just write in icelandic.. then I can be certain no one will get offended :lol:


Do you use dictionaries? I always use them. 

I've noticed that when you search a word you need both way (also your language - English and English - your language) and observe other significations of the word you can create a pretty clear vision about the word. About it what it means and how mild or strong it is. I also sometimes use a translator but you can never trust them 100%. Them are great helpers but the translations are often very clumsy and doesn't correspond to a grammar of the language.

Why I haven't feel heat when reading debates? Maybe because you're so nice even debating  

Or sometimes I feel a little but then I take few deep breaths and become chilly again.


----------



## Jehanzeb

It's 08:47am, I came to the office this morning with slight back pain. I think it was since last night after horse riding not sure though...It feels alot better in my warm office. I guess it will be fine later on .

TaMMa did you fix your pc yet?


----------



## TaMMa89

No I haven't yet. I think I'll try something later today. I'm at school at the moment so I can't do anything for it now.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Ok good luck and any problems keep us informed! 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

I keep you infromed 

Ahh I feel so sleepy. Even if I've slept 8hrs during the last night.


----------



## Jehanzeb

I feel bored, my projects are tied up with database administrators and for past 3 weeks I can't do anything until they fix the problems!! Ahh!! I hate sitting free!


----------



## TaMMa89

I do totally boring exercises over here (We handle with computer control and it means that the exercises are something like "tell how large this file is" and "copy this file on your memory stick").

Ok there were some new pieces of knowledge for me when we started to study this module but now I've done a pile of exercises and think that I'll success in the skills test which will be organized later today.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Oh so you learning computers. What kind of information you learning? you doing any programming languages? or is it just simply telling you how to copy paste things?

Oh and if you need any kind of help in computers let me know  will try and help as much as I can


Regards


----------



## PoptartShop

7839.  I'm going to school; the only thing bothering me is my hoarse voice...& my nose is a bit stuffed up, but whatever- I just won't talk much today. :lol:


----------



## Jehanzeb

Keep strepsils with you in your pocket and don't play outside. Keep yourself warm and stay in warm class rooms. I am sure you'll be fine


----------



## meggymoo

PoptartShop said:


> 7839.  I'm going to school; the only thing bothering me is my hoarse voice...& my nose is a bit stuffed up, but whatever- I just won't talk much today. :lol:


And Pop, dont forget, Dont wipe your nose on your sleeves. :lol: Have a tissue or hanky in your pocket or bag. :wink: Hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## TaMMa89

I sent a packet to Canada today. I was positively surprised when I heard that it's categorized as a maxi letter so sending was cheaper than I first thought.



Jehanzeb said:


> Oh so you learning computers. What kind of information you learning? you doing any programming languages? or is it just simply telling you how to copy paste things?
> 
> Oh and if you need any kind of help in computers let me know  will try and help as much as I can
> 
> 
> Regards


I'm doing A-level computer driving licence (maybe you've even heard about European ECDL computer driving licence. A-level is a Finnish equivalent for it). It's only a short course, started now September and will end December 19 in this year (and there's also something else included this course). 

We do pretty basic exercises regarding Microsoft Word, PowerPoint, Excel, Access etc. and I knew a lot about them before I started the course. So I reckon I'll do well without help, but thanks for offering 



Blah, I think I haven't time/interest to try to fix my computer today (I just think to read this forum and do someting else but sit here) :roll:. Maybe a tomorrow or at the latest in Friday.


----------



## TaMMa89

7843 Need to go to the bed now.

Good night!


----------



## Vidaloco

7844

its been so long since I posted here I had to go back 3 pages to catch up with everyone. :shock:
Hope you are feeling better Pop and your computer starts behaving itself Tamma. 
We went out to lunch today I had a hamburger, french fries and a bowl of chile so it wasn't a fancy restuarant :wink: I love dunking french fries in chile I know it sounds weird but its really good :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

*7845*. Thanks; I'm pretty much all better except for my stuffed-up nose! :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

7846
They say if you sneeze more than 3 times there is an angel in the room :wink:


----------



## kickshaw

well then i must be surrounded!

every time i sneeze its rapid-fire 8+ in a row!


----------



## buckaroo2010

im glad you are better pop!


----------



## PoptartShop

7849. :d


----------



## TaMMa89

Thanks Vida  Btw you've a great avatar :wink:

I haven't done anything with my computer yet but I'll do something soon (prolly today or tomorrow).

I think I could telephone some shops today and ask if they have any work to offer to me. Some shops perhaps need more manpower because of the Christmas season.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Its 08:05 and currently I am drinking tea after my big breakfast. Waiting for dad to drop me off to work.

I am glad that you came back and visit the place Vida. Do come time to time . Tamma, I am sure alot of people need people to work for them however due to recession times it's quite hard to get a job. I'd say look at your local shops and tell them you the best no matter what you can sort out anything ....

Good luck!

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Thanks! the recession time haven't occured over here very powerful (yet). Except factories and mills have started to dismiss/furlough their workers in droves... :-( It haven't influenced our economy very clearly yet but I'm sure that it'll influence in the near future...


----------



## Jehanzeb

Yea, so get a job before it comes near your area as here 1.79million people are jobless. I wonder what else would they do other than "Smoke and Fly" .

Anyhow, hit that spyware with your full force and kill it! 

Hope you doing great at the course.

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Jehanzeb said:


> Yea, so get a job before it comes near your area as here 1.79million people are jobless. I wonder what else would they do other than "Smoke and Fly" .


 
1.9millions... Whow that's a big rate :roll: We have something around 5.3 million inhabitant in Finland!

I try'll


----------



## Jehanzeb

Yep and they projecting it will reach 2million by Christmas! Scary stuff.

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

* I try'll = I'll try  Where my thoughts wonder when I do mistakes like this?

Ouch! Over here it's predicted that joblessness is its worst in 2010. At the moment joblessness is slightly receding.


----------



## Jehanzeb

To be honest I like joblessness however soon it becomes really boring then I desperately look for work. anything really works for me as long as it is work!


----------



## sempre_cantando

yeah... exams here in Australia are usually November. I guess its different elsewhere. I have my last exam at 10am Wednesday... 6 more sleeps!!! :-D


----------



## Jehanzeb

Wow Good luck sempre with your exams. I use to hate exams because I always end up in RED.

Though later in University I use to come 2/3rd, though at that stage of our lives no one really cares. All matters is when you are in year 1 to year 11. ;-)

Oh well I had my days, all over now. It's your time to show the world what you can do!! 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ok so, luch time and I got to use my friends lap top
Question for the australians, is the "gaol" spelling still used ? I was just told about it in english class and found it pretty interesting


----------



## Jehanzeb

what is gaol?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

jail ! 
It was in this short story I read.. Called dougie I think


----------



## Jehanzeb

I am not sure but would sound strange if an Aussie says "Put him into gaol!" hahaha! 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Good luck with exams Sempre.

I think that joblessness is stressful. I still live with my parents so I don't have to worry about financial things (and now when I go this course I get a labor marketing support which is something around 27 euros per day if I count taxes off) but if I hadn't live with them I should be really parsimonious and count every cent. And I'm not sure if I could still provide myself with a support I get. Ofcourse there are a social welfare for those petitioners it's possible that whole the thing turns too bureaucratic and you can't take personally every petitioner and case :roll:

I don't know how there but over there also an employment office and the social insurance institution is so bureaucratic. You have to fulfil a whole pile of form and paper that you can get any support.


----------



## Jehanzeb

It's same everywhere to be honest. They ask you to fill loads of form, that much forms that you think, hang on a second, I'll be better off taking a job in a chip shop then answering all this.

For me I live with my parents too and I think I'll never leave them. The main reason what I can think is, they brought me up all their lives and kept me with them no matter what, now when they get older and would need my support, how can I leave them alone when they never did.

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

TaMMa89 said:


> ...Ofcourse there are a social welfare for those petitioners it's possible that whole the thing turns too bureaucratic and you can't take personally every petitioner and case... :roll:


...Ofcourse there are a social welfare for those *who cant provide themself. But when there are a lot of* petitioners it's possible that whole the thing turns too bureaucratic and you can't take personally every petitioner and case :roll:...

How can I do typo like this again?  Well, everything happens when you're in a hurry and try to write foreign language fast.

Good value, Jehanzeb. I really appropriate it.

I phoned some shops today. For the time being they haven't any work offer to me :roll:


----------



## Jehanzeb

Tell them "if you don't employ me you will miss a great opportunity". . Keep trying I am sure you will find a job soon.

I am sitting here trying to get my formula working and it is not working as I want it to be....so hate it when this happens. aaaaa

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Ohh... That's so frusttrating I know :-|

That's a great suggestion


----------



## PoptartShop

*7869*.  Countinggg!


----------



## Topsyturvyuu

One post Closer!


----------



## TaMMa89

7871. Sorry, Pop


----------



## Jehanzeb

Its 21:14 and I am not sure what to do. I just ordered my three games (Flight simulator Gold Edition, Far Cry and Z steel soldiers).

After ordering it I realised I need to order few more  but can't decide yet.

Maybe next week...

TaMMa, did you do the scan? 

Regards


----------



## bedouin

5100 and 4 carrots.
I do have a silly job right now, i sort out post. I am qualified to do more complex things, but i had in my mind to quit my fashionstyling job and find out the possibility to do it all over again in Tunisia and work with horses. A few more weeks and I am there again, eating sand, yeah!
Silly me, lucky me.


----------



## buckaroo2010

going out to eat soon for my birthday! im hungry now


----------



## PoptartShop

7875.  LOL it's okay! :lol:
Happy birthday Buck!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Thanks pop I really apprecaite it!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

7876. :d np!


----------



## TaMMa89

Jehanzeb said:


> TaMMa, did you do the scan?


Not yet. But I'll do it today.


----------



## Jehanzeb

08:41 just came to work sitting in my office. Going to finish off that stupid project today!

hope everyone is fine 

Regards


----------



## Jehanzeb

It's 10:32am, my head is so sleepy, I am drinking cappuccino and trying to keep myself awake. I need to finish this project as soon as possible though I am using the same concept I used in the previous project but some reason it is not working here!

aaaarrghhh!! 

Oh well lets carry on working 

Regards


----------



## sempre_cantando

One question.... why is the number people are saying in their post different than the number in the top right hand side of each post???? Which is correct???

i.e. Poptartshop says its no 7876 but the number in the top right hand corner of that post is 5104... What's going on??? lol


----------



## Jehanzeb

I don't know where it is coming from

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm not sure but I've understand that there have been a topic a little like this before somebody created this one. And messages of the previous topic are counted here.

I'm not that old user that I could personally verify the story of message numbers but I think I've heard a rumour.


----------



## Jehanzeb

13:59 - I am still stuck with my project work! arrghh! I hate when things don't go my way!

Oh well, keep trying keep trying.....eventually I'll get there 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

TaMMa89 said:


> I'm not sure but I've understand


*I've understood. Sorry I've a fixation to fix my mistakes


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ok, some of you may remember me posting about breaking my computer.. And now I've done it again ! but in a different place

And it's snowing... 
bleh, my day isn't going all too well


----------



## Jehanzeb

Mine either, I can't get the project to get it working! it's giving me headache now.

Oh by the way what is wrong with your pc Sissi?

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

lol, no I quite literally broke it ! As in the plastic on top of the screen is now not attached to the rest of it.. :lol:


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hahaha! How did you manage to break it. Did take your anger on the screen? hahaha....

Ask you parents to buy you a new one. Not sure but Samsung's quite nice LCDs, specially the pebble ones .

Regards


----------



## Mike_User

A few posts had to be removed from the end of this thread. This is just a friendly reminder to be nice to one another. While the Horse Forum is for horse lovers, members are welcome and "count" here unless and until they cause problems. If you can't be nice or at least neutral to a member, please don't address them. 

I guess this makes this post #5117! Isn't it nice to not have to count manually anymore in this thread? :lol:

Have fun, everyone!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Jehanzeb said:


> Hahaha! How did you manage to break it. Did take your anger on the screen? hahaha....
> 
> Ask you parents to buy you a new one. Not sure but Samsung's quite nice LCDs, specially the pebble ones .
> 
> Regards


I only take my anger out on my phone :lol:
It slipped from my nightstand ! and onto the floor, the screen taking the blow.. 
I would LOVE to get a new laptop, but they are crazy expensive here. And with the country sailing into a big depression.. I think I'm going to have to wait :wink:


----------



## Jehanzeb

Not to worry you'll soon get a laptop, I think wait is the best option for the moment anyway as new technologies are coming out, like Quad Core laptops which will be 4 times faster then today's laptops. So might as well wait until they arrive .

Hopefully you'll get a new screen though .

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

yeah, it'll have to wait.. 
It's not like it'sthe hardest thing in the world to do :smile:
ah, it's snowing so prettily outside my window.. huge flakes just swirling down :smile:


----------



## Mike_User

I remember loving snow... until it came time to shovel and then commute in it.  Can you take a pic of the snowfall, Sis?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ah, darn.. it has stopped now ! 
I will try to get one soon.. 
I'm sure it'll start to snow again tonight


----------



## RusticWildFire

I love snow! I can't wait til we have some (It's supposed to turn to snow tonight!). I want to ski! I also like riding in the snow. Just bareback..

So does this mean we are going to continue counting or are we going to let this do it for us?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

we'll have to count since we added the other counting thread to this one :wink: 
normally I don't like snow but it was just so peaceful.. 
It's nice to look at


----------



## TaMMa89

Yay! This Malwarebytes is great (and I noticed that it's also pretty light)! I just started to scan my computer and it has already found 2 infections...

Lot of thanks for the tip Jehanzeb


----------



## buckaroo2010

Snow??? I wanna see snow!!!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Not a problem TaMMa . Let it run and make sure you delete them from the quarantine as well once removed from the quarantine you are done.

If any issues let me know 

I like snow too and I remember me and my friends use to throw snow balls at each other all night long when we were in university. Not anymore I am afraid as everyone is busy with their work.

If I remember it right last snow we had was during Easter time. I couldn't believe that climate is changing so quick. Can you imagine having snow in Summer times like June or July!! 

Regards


----------



## buckaroo2010

Snow in June or July! I would freak out if that happened where I live lol


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

eh, I don't like being out in the snow, especially when I'm gonna ride
so you are all welcome to come to Iceland and take all the snow :smile:

but, yet again I got a 9.5 in english ! What is the matter with me ! I'm getting sick and tired of this ! Alwayyyys 9.5 ! :roll:


----------



## Jehanzeb

hahaha! what's it out of 10 or 100? I use to get 9.5 out of 100 ....

Regards


----------



## whinum

I love snow, lots of it. Bring it on.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

out of 10 :lol: And the teacher only gives in halves and wholes. I'm just so frustrated because I always just do half a fault or something like that !
I would have been kicked out long ago if I got less than 10%, my school has pretty high demands :roll:


----------



## ArabianAmor

Joining in on the fun


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hey ArabianAmor!! Welcome. I lost you there, you've been busy? (I still think you should go for acting ArabianAmor )

Sissi, I went to army school even their standards being high, my marks were always lowest! hahaha .. I remember those days when I use to get detentions...I laugh thinking of those days now (though it was not that laughable at that time )

I am sure you would do great in school and in future. If you do need any help, we all are here 

Regards


----------



## Fogged-In

whinum said:


> I love snow, lots of it. Bring it on.


 

Yes YEs!!!!


----------



## ArabianAmor

A little busy... You know how it is... 
Thanks!!


----------



## Jehanzeb

I can understand. Hope everything is well at your end 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Welcome, ArabianAmor 

I love snow too and hope it'll come soon. Normally there should be snow here in November.

There was a trojan downloader and two adwares on my computer :shock:


----------



## ArabianAmor

Things are going alright Jehanzeb, could be better though... 
We get no snow in Orange County  I love snow...


----------



## PoptartShop

7912. Eh, I wish Mike! We continued counting from the Count to 1,000 thread; so that's why the numbers don't match up. :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

7913

17 weeks no smoking. 
I still want a cigarette, every few days it will hit me. Better than every few minutes :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop

7914. That's wonderful, Vida!  You can do it!


----------



## Vidaloco

Thanks Pop, this is the longest I have ever gone, I think I got it beat.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Great Job Vida!!!! Im proud of ya!!


----------



## PoptartShop

7917.  That's really good; I'm proud of you!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Wow Vida that is awesome! Congrats. Way to go  

_*7918*_


----------



## Jehanzeb

Its 09:23 and I am in my shop office trying to fix a customer pc.

Vida that is great! One of my spanish friend smokes so much that whenever I use to go to his room it use to be filled with smoke. I use to call it "the clouds" haha... It's really harmful for you though once hooked it's very hard to get rid of. And let me tell you YOU ARE DOING GREAT JOB! Keep it up

Wow TaMMa, kill those trojans, oh and remember to delete them from the quarentine as well.

ArabianAmor, you from Orange County? Wow! Is it the same as of "American Choppers"? They are from Orange County too. I love their bikes, specially the black widow bike is awesome! I'd really like to meet them if I ever get time.

Right back to work now....

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

there are 26 days left now 
I've been waiting for 10 and a half months now
It's pretty unbelievable to me


----------



## Jehanzeb

It's 14:43 and I am still stuck with customer pc. Aaaa, I want to finish it off so that I can steal some more carrots!  

Regards


----------



## Mike_User

Just out of curiosity, where are the 7,XXX post count numbers coming from?  Each posts' number in this thread is listed beside the post, this one being 5,150. I'm not looking to rain on any parade, just wondering if I missed something! :?


----------



## ArabianAmor

Ya the good ol' OC.... Its ok, super crowded. But I live in a a small (as far as orange county is involved) well known town, San Juan Capistrano... "Home of the Swallows" LOL 
Oh and the "Home of the Swallows" thing?? Its because we have one of the old Spanish Missions in our town... 
Before:








Now:









Oh and Vida! Thats amazing!! I know smoking has got to be one of the hardest things to kick!  Good luck!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Wow the photo is really nice, I want to visit this place...Nice and Sunny!! and specially the old buildings inspire me alot. Makes me think how did they manage to build it then and they are still around where as now a days buildings vanishes in no time, their buildings stayed for years and years.

If I ever come to O.C I'll def visit the small town too 

Oh so do you know Spanish too? like Hola ketal?

Regards


----------



## Jehanzeb

Finally it has been sorted and delivered. AAhhh!(Sigh), thank God it's finished. Now I can breathe a little. 

So whats everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm doing okay
My dad went out to sea today.. for around 35-40 days, of the first time in a year I think..


----------



## PoptartShop

7927. Mike: We've continued the 'Count to 1,000' thread in here, so the numbers aren't gonna be the same. LOL!


----------



## TaMMa89

That's great, Vida. Keep on no-smoking .

Jehanzeb: I deleted that trojan. No more trojans for me!

That's great photo ArabianAmor


----------



## Jehanzeb

20:18 I am going to install the new games I bought .

Did it make anything better TaMMa? Did you open Spybot and clicked on BHO and Active X and deleted the RED ones?

Regards


----------



## PoptartShop

*7930*.  Lalaalala!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Im bored today! lol friends coming over later..what plans you all got for today?


----------



## Jehanzeb

after testing this last game I will hit bed! that is my plan for rest of the night. It's 21:27 here 

Regards


----------



## PoptartShop

*7933. *Ah, I'm bored too!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

oh yay, these kinds of videos always comfortme when I know my dad is fishing in one of the stormiest places around Iceland

But that's pretty intense !


----------



## PoptartShop

7935. Wow, lol. :shock: I have to go to bed now, I'm soo tired! Goodnight HF!


----------



## Jehanzeb

08:11 Sunday - Morning all!  I am watching BBC news and thinking of having my breakfast but no one is awake yet to make breakfast for me :-(. Oh well need to wait for a while before someone can make me one...

Whats everyone else doing?

Regards


----------



## RegalCharm

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> YouTube - Rough seas iceland
> oh yay, these kinds of videos always comfortme when I know my dad is fishing in one of the stormiest places around Iceland
> 
> But that's pretty intense !


 
they don't make enough seasick pills for me to do that. LOL
I have watched the one show Deadlyest Catch on tv.
that is a very dangerous job.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

bleh, tell me about it ! 
So many of my family are in this buisness.. thankfully so far only minor injuries, and one rather serious. 
*crosses fingers and knocks on wood*


----------



## ArabianAmor

Jehanzeb said:


> Wow the photo is really nice, I want to visit this place...Nice and Sunny!! and specially the old buildings inspire me alot. Makes me think how did they manage to build it then and they are still around where as now a days buildings vanishes in no time, their buildings stayed for years and years.
> 
> If I ever come to O.C I'll def visit the small town too
> 
> Oh so do you know Spanish too? like Hola ketal?
> 
> Regards


Haha it is beautiful here. 5 min from the beach. :wink:
And yes, I'm half Mexican and speak spanish...


----------



## PoptartShop

7940.  Ew, it's Sunday. Time for homework, bleh! lol. I hate how I get hw on the weekends!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

to my surprise there isn't a lot to study for me today ! Usually mondays are heavily loaded


----------



## Jehanzeb

I am bored too!


----------



## TaMMa89

Jehanzeb said:


> 20:18 I am going to install the new games I bought .
> 
> Did it make anything better TaMMa? Did you open Spybot and clicked on BHO and Active X and deleted the RED ones?
> 
> Regards


Yea I deleted them. Actually I haven't had to click them because them had been automatically chosen when Malwarebytes ended the scanning... Then I click something and Mb quarantined and deleted those ones (sorry I don't remember the name of the button I clicked but Malwarebytes seems pretty handy and I'm quite sure I made everything right ).

After Mb I scanned my computer with F-secure and Spybot S&D and they found nothing. So I'm pretty sure there aren't anything on my computer anymore... It have been still a little slow and I think that malwares aren't the reason at least at the moment.


----------



## PoptartShop

*7944*. Gonna go do some Chemistry hw ; blahhh.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Right I have finished both games I bought and now I am looking to buy another one . Maybe I might buy Call of Duty 5. Lets see, I need a convincing power behind my buy ....

For the moment I am reading reviews on the game.

TaMMa, Defrag your computer, that might help. Click Start--->Programs--->Accessories--->System Tools--->Defragment. The more RED you see, the more worse is your hard drive state is, in terms of fragmentation. So might as well try that.

Also (some people don't like it) try using CCleaner and KCleaner, they clean your temporary files and alot more rubbish from your computer, though keep in mind that if you don't like to re-enter websites or passwords for your forums etc then you shouldn't use this as it will clear them too.

I personally clean everything to keep my laptop in shape 

Regards


----------



## PoptartShop

*7946*. Almost done my chem hw!  Yay!


----------



## TaMMa89

I've already defragment my hard disk. My fragment state is at the moment something around 2 or 4%

I've also checked my memory state. I've used only something around 20% of my memory so I don't think that this would slow the computer.

But hey, there's still a one thing which has arrested me. Sometimes when I've tried to update some 'official' updates for Windows programs on Windows' website I haven't managed to do it because the website claims that my OS would be a copy. I don't know if new updates are important for computer and our computer is only ca. 3½ years old at the moment. I'm still happy that malwares weren't the reason of the slowness.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Ew I hate chemistry... I'm working on Ethical Theory homework..then have to study Anatomy and finish Physics...ew

*7948*


----------



## TaMMa89

Sometimes I've also thought if there is something wrong with my browser or any other program (but also for example my messenger connects pretty slow and sometimes those programs, which don't need web at all, run slow). I had to reinstall my LimeWire yesterday and I think that my computer has slowed more after it. Or then I only imagine. There are only some other things I would doubt.

Uh, computers are so complicate machines :roll:

Haha. No homeworks for me at the moment . I'm sitting here listening christmas songs, there's dark outdoors and only candles and christmas lights bring light to my room.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

25 days.. 
I *need* them to be over


----------



## TaMMa89

Be patient, Sis. Your waiting will be reward after 25 days 

Good night everybody!  It's 12:08am over here and I want to do something else but sit here before I go to the bed (because I can't sleep if surf on the web just before bedtime).


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey guyss! how is everone?? and how was your weekend? mine was great friend came over and we we out and hung out all night lol! I really dont want to go to school tomorrow!:?


----------



## PoptartShop

7953.  Ah, FINALLY finished my chem hw. LOL! :lol: I'm good, my weekend was OK; I didn't really do that much.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Well im glad you got your HW done! now you can relax the rest of the night! So did we get rid of the Debabte section again? or am I over looking it?


----------



## PoptartShop

7955. Yep, we did.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Yeah I just read where we did!:-|


----------



## TaMMa89

How is everyone?

Yay! We got a little snow  I've waited this.

But then there is a problem with frozen roads again :roll:


----------



## Jehanzeb

It's 08:43, today came late to work! Took too much time in my hot shower today! 

I am fine, was watching "The Secret Millionaire" program last night and it was amazing how Millionaires go out and live within poor communities and then help community trusts/Individuals which can change their lives.

Amazing program.

So whats everyone been doing? 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm at the school and do exercises/surf on web.


----------



## RegalCharm

low 30*F here and snow flurries. going to be cold all week.

The Today Show, news program Al Rooker is in Iceland this week
reporting


----------



## AllyKatSki1

Heyy there

Reply number ???? . Hehe  good luck


----------



## fuzzypanda18

Hey guys!! have a look at my gallery


----------



## fuzzypanda18

How is everyone?


----------



## ArabianAmor

Wow I'm tired!! I did not feel like getting out of bed this morning... And I still want to go back...


----------



## whinum

Cold, from the walk to the bus, but warming up....they have heat lamps in the bus stop shelters, too cool! And I love my new routine, riding the bus rocks compared to driving in!!!! Sun on my face, Mraz in my ear, and coffee in my tummy....life is good.


----------



## Vidaloco

7566

I saw Al Roker in Iceland this morning too. He was showing off the Icelandic horse. There wasn't as much snow as I figured there would be. 
He looked cold though :shock: Been in the 50-60's here, it was gorgeous yesterday. We got a nice ride in.


----------



## Jehanzeb

I still can't figure out how to do percentages in different time span for my reporting work. Aaaaa, it's the only thing left before I start on my other waiting list pile of work .....

Oh well better get back to work

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

pleh, it wasn't nice this morning.. 
rain and wind.. and there was actually rather much wind yesterday.. Do you know where he reported from ? Is there any way to see this on the internet :lol: ? I'm curious now ! 

And we actually have been having a VERY light winter this year ! Like the best I can remember! I miss old Icelandic winters...


----------



## Jehanzeb

Climate Change? It is changing far faster then we realize. .

Ive been asked to add sales areas into the reporting after all that work! aaaa!! I hate directors! They change their words like I change my socks everyday.



Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

It must be.
I remember when I got a new (or a hand-me-down) fleece jacket for the summer that I wore as a second skin ! 

Now it was short shorts and tank top weather !


----------



## Jehanzeb

We had snow in Easter last year. Can you imagine snow in Easter?!! It's like 80 year old man the other day was telling me he saw snow in Easter. I mean since I born I never saw snow in Easter, it was first time last year for me atleast.

Until now, the weather here is like one day mild, one day cold, one day mild, one day cold. I guess weather can't decide what to do.



Regards


----------



## RegalCharm

msnbc.com mobile


you can watch al roker clips here from Iceland


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

lol snow in easter is actually fairly common.. 
I wouldn't give it a second glance :lol:

Thanks RC !


----------



## PoptartShop

7974. :d


----------



## Caboose

We get snow in July, and 80 degree weather in the middle of winter ): It's so weird out here, but I guess that's what we get for living in a rain shadow!


----------



## Jehanzeb

What you get snow in July? Which part of the world are you form?

Oh guys, Admin has setup a technology section under Off topics upon my request . So any Technology gadgets etc you have please do post them there.

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I think I will always remeber this one picture I saw

It was taken in July and on it was a road with such high snow walls on both sides that it made a man look small. It was insane but appearently not that uncommon there (that was a few years ago)


----------



## Jehanzeb

Wow I would like to see that tooo. Do you get alot of cold in Iceland? Where about is Iceland? I mean is it closer to UK?

Regards


----------



## Caboose

I live in Northern Nevada around the Sierra mountain range, It's pretty, and we're right next to lake Tahoe


----------



## TaMMa89

Good morning.

Yay! It has been forecasted more snow soon.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning it's 09:33 and I am going to create another report. I started off but then thought I should first say hello 

Wow more snow. Have you heard of the song "Let it snow, Let it snow". I love that song. They play that usually near Christmas time.

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Yea I've heard it


----------



## PoptartShop

9783. :d


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Jehanzeb said:


> Wow I would like to see that tooo. Do you get alot of cold in Iceland? Where about is Iceland? I mean is it closer to UK?
> 
> Regards


We get a fair share ! It's not as cold as many people think, having a name like that, but it certainly isn't a tropical island

We're in between Norway and Greenland, northwest of the UK :wink:


----------



## Jehanzeb

Ahaa! So you not far from UK then. I think I should pay my humble visit there sometime.

What are the best time to visit, as in weather wise. I will check the website to find out some tourist places. 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

weather wise, July-beginning of August
But if I were to visit Iceland, I would come in the winter.. around christmas.. ooh ooh ! Staying for the new years, we have some kick-*** new years celebrations ! And then all the christmas lights, snow, water falls look amazing and the best time to swim is when it's so cold your hair will freeze (the pools are heated :smile and you can't forget the northern lights ! 
+ there will be less tourists !

Ah.. I want to go on a tourist trip in Iceland!


----------



## Jehanzeb

hahaha! You making me visit now! haha. I will check the ticket prices later on today + hotels. Is it left hand drive or right hand drive there?
Might get a car if it is right hand drive.

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

it's left handed :lol:
Actually it's really good to visit now because well, Iceland is very expensive but because you can now buy our currency (Icelandic Króna) for a much MUCH lower price than usually, things aren't nearly as expensive !


----------



## PoptartShop

7989. :d


----------



## RegalCharm

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> it's left handed :lol:
> Actually it's really good to visit now because well, Iceland is very expensive but because you can now buy our currency (Icelandic Króna) for a much MUCH lower price than usually, things aren't nearly as expensive !


Sissi your avatar can you explain all the designs in it.

would make an interesting tatoo I think


----------



## TaMMa89

7991...


----------



## Jehanzeb

Regal I think its a warrior Galloping  haha... I am seeing horses today!...Had a great lesson and now am sooo tired.

what's everyone doing? 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I actually don't know all that much about it
But the horse is Sleipnir and has Óðinn (Odinn) on it's back.
I just googled Sleipnir earlier.

- - -

But maybe none of you are familiar with the Norse Mythology ?
If so then here's a short description of those two formerly mentioned
Óðinn: Sometimes called The alfather. He was the first of the so called Æsir (Aesir, the gods) with his brothers, Vilji and Véi (I'm pretty sure they were called that)
He created the universe out of a þurs (Thurs, the evil guys), has two ravens Huginn and Muninn that go around the world and bring him news to his high seat, Hliðskjálf, from where he can see everything. He gave up one of his eyes for a drink from the well of wisdom. He is the father of many other Æsir. He has many, MANY other names (my former team I used to practise with was e.g. named after him, but a lesser known name)
Sleipnir: His parents are the stallion Svaðilfari, which is extremely strong, and the trickster æsir Loki (many are confused by this seeing as Loki is a male). Loki was in the shape of a mare (a part of another story) and galloped off with Svaðilfari, bringing Sleipnir the next day. Sleipnir is the fastest of all horses because he has eight legs. Loki gave Sleipnir to Óðinn. 
There is this place here on Iceland called Ásbyrgi, and in it is the hoofprint of Sleipnir








Sleipnir's hoofprint in Ásbyrgi 

_Sorry for the slight novel I just looooove the Norse Mythology! I did all this without any help from websites, and this is really just scratching the surface !_

_did I just brake the record for longest post in The thread of million replies :?:

_Eta: Hey, Huginn and Muninn are in my avatar ! I just noticed that !


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey guys!!! Its so cold here today i rode and i about froze lol? how are yalls day?


----------



## RegalCharm

7995


Sissi that is a nice story about your history.

I have read about the eight legged horse before in some
of the creation legends. I love the picture. very pretty
in your country.

I think his sheild has the design or represents the directions
of the 4 winds. I think that is what I remember.

Buckaroo
it is cold and snowflurries here too. 
I had some teeth pulled yesterday afternoon
and the pain pills put me to sleep so I missed pretty
much of what went on today.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

when you mention it, it does ring a bell ! 
The dwarfs Austri (East), Vestri (west), Suðri (South) and Norðri (North) :smile:


----------



## TaMMa89

Great story, Sis 

We got snow just like forecasted. I think it's much better than rain.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all,

Wow what a great story Sissi, I love history though sometimes mythology is quite interesting too. 

I love that photo too, it seems like some big giant put a step on the earth, and then mankind made homes in it. Look at the surrounding of the area, looks like a footprint. Amazing photo, Amazing place. A place where I'd like to go to .

It was so cold last night, specially at the start of my horse riding lesson. My hands were jammed with horses reins. I couldn't even feel them. Anyhow, it was a great lesson.

So how is everyone doing today?

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm fine. I know we'll have a shorter schoolday today so I'm glad.

You?


----------



## Jehanzeb

I have just started work. well 1 hour ago but was too busy catching carrots here.

Working on the reporting project right now. For some reason it came up incorrectly. Investigating now.

Regards


----------



## PoptartShop

8001.  That's pretty cool Sis! Interesting!
Ah, I just woke up not long ago...it's like 6:06 AM :shock: Gettin' ready for school, lol. I have a U.S. History test (he makes the tests pretty hard, even if you study)- but I studied hard soo, I should do okay. LOL! :lol: Wish me luck.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Best of luck for your test! I am sure you will pass. 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm home at the moment.

I got my bank statement today. It reveal that I've gotten my labor marketing support, something around 276 euros. There have to be something wrong with my lms because I think it should be bigger :roll:.


----------



## Jehanzeb

hmm is it like a tax credit thing? sorry not sure what you meant by "lms" and "it should be bigger"?

Is it like you supposed to be get paid more then what they paid you?

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Jehanzeb said:


> hmm is it like a tax credit thing? sorry not sure what you meant by "lms" and "it should be bigger"?
> 
> Is it like you supposed to be get paid more then what they paid you?
> 
> Regards


lms= labor market support. Sorry I invented this abbreviation.

I should get more money.

I could say I get 2 different supports at the moment.
The first one is an official lms which is 24,51 euros per day. It's a taxable support.
The second one, well, I didn't find any official translation for this but I call it as an alimentation support now. It's 8 euros per day and tax-free support. 

Even if those two are separate supports the payer is same; the Social Insurance Institution of Finland.

I'm not sure about my tax rate but I've understood that I pay something around 20% taxes at the moment. Some kind of basic tax rate for those who get supports? I don't know. Well, I know that if I pay 20% I'll get some tax refundes in the future. My dad counted my daily earning (he deducted taxes and add together both lms and alimentation support) and totaled that my net income would be ca. 27 euros per day. So I think that I've noticed taxes when I wonder the total I got.

The course started September 29 and I got my so far lms Nov. 6. Those supports are payed for those days that I go to school (Monday - Friday) so I'm still sure there are something wrong with the thing.


----------



## Jehanzeb

hmm, I would say consult your dad again on this and see where is the problem. Usually councils (tax payers), "takes tax" more when it comes to taking but when it comes to payback time, they take forever! ... 

Hope it gets sorted for you.

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Yeah. I still suspect that there are some kind of problem with the social insurance institution and I'm afraid of it that I have to go and clarify this problem with it (duh, I hate running errands with the social insurance institution :roll

I think I'll ask my mom about this when she comes home. She knows a lot of things like this.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

You know what I realized when I went to bed yesterday
I said we drove on the left side here.. which is wrong :shock: I honeslt don't know what I was thinking, but what the heck, I was tired

anywho, just for the record, we drive on the right side :lol:


----------



## Jehanzeb

hahaha! there you go! so it'll be easier to drive if I get to Iceland. Might as well rent a car or something .

Ok back to checking how much is the ticket for Iceland 

Regards


----------



## Jehanzeb

My my I am watching TopGear at the moment and amazingly I never knew this. Finish people are the 6th Happiest people in the world. Finish people have to spend nearly few years to learn how to drive car properly because they have to drive through dark,up and down hilly roads etc. Also Finish people are the most successful people in Rally driving! more Finish people won Rally championship then anyone in the world.

Wow wow!! I wana go to Finland! Oooo he also said "Finish people start driving when they can see over the wheel!" hahaha....Mika a formula one champion is also Finish! 

Oh man!!! I want to go to Finland and do car rallying!! Yeeehaaa!!! 

Sorry but that was some electric given from Top Gear! 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Kimi Raikonnen (sp?) is my mom's favourite F1 racer ! And he's from Finland !


----------



## Jehanzeb

Yaa!! and Shumaker said that Miki is the only one guy who he use to get scared of. He is amazing driver. Just saw him doing some classic rallying moves 

That makes me go to Finland now 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Ah, Mika Häkkinen ! 
We pronounce it totally different so I had no idea who you meant at first ! 

The Fins really do produce some great athletes ! 
And I want to learn their language so bad. It's so pretty and uniqe ! To bad it really isn't possible here in Iceland. Or atleast I don't think so


----------



## buckaroo2010

Its so cold here right now im about to freeze!!!:-|


----------



## PoptartShop

8015.  I'm off to bed, & yess it deff. is cold here too, eh!


----------



## TaMMa89

Jehanzeb said:


> My my I am watching TopGear at the moment and amazingly I never knew this. Finish people are the 6th Happiest people in the world. Finish people have to spend nearly few years to learn how to drive car properly because they have to drive through dark,up and down hilly roads etc. Also Finish people are the most successful people in Rally driving! more Finish people won Rally championship then anyone in the world.
> 
> Wow wow!! I wana go to Finland! Oooo he also said "Finish people start driving when they can see over the wheel!" hahaha....Mika a formula one champion is also Finish!
> 
> Oh man!!! I want to go to Finland and do car rallying!! Yeeehaaa!!!
> 
> Sorry but that was some electric given from Top Gear!
> 
> Regards


Haha  I've heard something else as to our happiness. It's true that we have to learn drive properly because there's dark and roads are ** slimy during winters over here.

Sis it's literally Räikkönen. But you're right because there aren't scandinavian ä and ö in most of languages it's usually performed as Raikkonen .

Welcome, Jehanzeb 

Ps. I (or actually my dad) found a reason why my labor market support is so minimal.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all,

For some reason weather here is quite nice. I am not feeling too cold these days. Maybe my office is too warm? haha

Ooo TaMMa why is it soo low? is it because of recession?

Oh ya! TaMMa, you from Finland aren't you? I loved the rally circuit there (which I watched on tele)...have you passed your test yet? and what's a starting age for driving? I mean if it takes 3 years nearly to learn, when do you start? 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Yea I'm from Finland.

The reason of the labor market support was pretty simple; the first installment I got covers only first ten schooldays. I'll get more money later .


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hahaha! Oh so you wanted all the treasure at once! hahaha ....I am glad that has been sorted for you.

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Actually I didn't...  But I thought that installment periods would have been longer than 10 days.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Oh well doesn't matter as long as you getting paid ..

Oh talking about pay, I recieved my pay today . Not that good to be honest but I think it will let me buy my new games. (I just hate the pay day because I have to wait for the next month 4th to pay off my credit card bills and sometimes by then I spend almost all my money!. Payday should be on the 1st of each month, not 20th of each month).

Oh well atleast I got paid. Nandos here I come!! haha 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ah, sorry Tamma ! Iðm used to seeing his name in the english set up and they don't use ö or ä ! 
I'll remember it now !


----------



## TaMMa89

Yeah that's true. I've seen that ä it sometimes replaced with ae. Or then just a.

Oh.. I just ruined a good t-shirt today :roll: There was a little tear on its armlet and I decided to pimp it "little"... Now whole the shirt reminds a potato sack!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hahaha! It's ok, buy a new one..

I am so tired of working, just need a break but don't know what to do!

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I got a sms from the student club of the collage of Akureyri today, inviting me for kakes and milk in Akureyri to celibrate their birthday

What the heck ? :shock: 
I've been to Akureyri like 5 times or something !


----------



## TaMMa89

I think I won't buy a new one because the shirt was pretty new but still tore when I was taking it off... Or if buy I'll go to another shop!

Ohh... :-| When will you have the next break?


----------



## Jehanzeb

Sissi, I know how you feeling. I hate to go to places over and over again and on top of that I hate to see same faces again and again whom I don't really get on with.

You might as well call your friends and go to a resturant for lunch or dinner , that's what I'd do. Or maybe call friends and play a computer game or something.

TaMMa, don't worry, one shirt goes another comes. Just ask your mum and I am sure she'll buy you one .

I can take a break anytime I want to be honest but don't know what to do in that break, that is the main problem.

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I no no one in akureyri ! That sms must be a mistake ! 
But I got two ? And I know I am the only one who has my name (in Iceland atleast, and I doubt anywhere else in the world)
This is very weird


----------



## Jehanzeb

Weird things do happen sometimes. Give it a ignore slap! and relax on a warm comfortable sofa and watch tele 

Regards


----------



## Jehanzeb

Time to head home!



Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I dread next week ! 
It's the last week before christmas tests (read; the last chance for our teachers to loooaad us with tests and paper dues ans stuff like that)


----------



## PoptartShop

8032. :d


----------



## buckaroo2010

I'm so happy next week is Thanksgiving.........which means good food!!!!:lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

8034. Yeah, & break!  LOL! I'm off next Wed, Thurs, & Friday. Only 2 days of school! :lol:
Anyway, so last night @ lessons I rode Daytona of course. Well, she was rushing to the jumps & such; I got her in control SO well! :shock: I got her jumping (not rushed!) the whole course fine, ah she's doing soo much better. All it takes is patience, & the whole time I was riding her (going thru the jumps I mean, the course) I spoke softly to her to calm her down. That's really all it takes!


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm hungry. I hadn't time to have a breakfast this morning.


----------



## Jehanzeb

I am bored of sitting here in the shop, I have to go to a customer place but dad is not here yet so can't really leave the place.

Ah come on Dad come quick so I can go.

Oh I forgot to ask hows everyone doing?! 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm so hungry, but we don't have anything to eat..


----------



## Jehanzeb

I am so tired! did loads of work today and got some tomorrow. I can't wait to go home now....30mins to go! 

What's everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## buckaroo2010

im so sleepy! lol


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3225/2648581541_b7fdc62c72.jpg
too pretty, too talented
I WANT TOO MUCH !


----------



## PoptartShop

8041.  Yayyyy TGIF! Ah, finally the weekend.
Oooh, gorgeous horse...& I love the truck behind it.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Sissi, is that horse running or flying? That big man doesn't suit the horse but the photo is taken so well. Flying horse! hahaha



Regards


----------



## PoptartShop

8043. Ah, I WAS hungry, but I just finished eating some mozzerella sticks! MMM.


----------



## TaMMa89

Yay! I've written over thousand messages. If someone had told me for example thee years ago that I'll write over thousand messages in English I would have laughed at her/him


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hahaha! Wow I am getting closer day by day....wait for meee!! haha..

Just came from a customer visit. Going to another one in few minutes.

how is everyone doing?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Jehanzeb said:


> Sissi, is that horse running or flying? That big man doesn't suit the horse but the photo is taken so well. Flying horse! hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


 He's doing the flying pace, and that gait does have a moment of suspension !
And the man isn't to big. Icelandic are very strong. They carry adults all their life without any complications


----------



## RegalCharm

TaMMa89 said:


> Yay! I've written over thousand messages. If someone had told me for example thee years ago that I'll write over thousand messages in English I would have laughed at her/him


 
Practice makes perfect LOL.

you write English very well.:lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Thanks  I admit that it really takes time to write English sometimes.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

oh dear god ! 
I'm reading yahoo answers because I'm half sick and very bored and I want to get a few things straight

We have cows in Iceland, even very special cows
Iceland will not melt because it's not made of ice
we have plenty of collages and banks
We are not as remote as an remote african village
We are not immune to aids
We don't all love Björk
Iceland and Greenland are different countries
We speak Icelandic, simple as that, but most of us also speak decent English
Lazytown is fictional, you won't find it on a map of Iceland
It is not hard to grill here
It's spelled R-E-Y-K-J-A-V-Í-K, if your pretending to be very knowlegdable about us, please remember what our capitals name is
Yes we have earthquakes and volcanos, and yes we live on an island, but we are not all in inescapable danger all the time.
We are a developed country, in fact, the most developed country. 
You should definitly not go here to buy clothes and iPods
There's no need to put a capital L in our country's name
It is not illegal to have a pet dog in Iceland, the vikings did not hate them
It's impossible to drive here, even from Canada, even on a motorcyckle
We do not hunt whales because we are hungry...
You cannot buy Iceland, even if you did have a military base here not long ago. We've already made it into a campus
There's no need for a suicide watch
We do not hate americans as a whole, we hate people who inspire our hate, no matter the nationality
The weater here is windy, yes, but not so windy we have to use guidelines between buildings
Penguins=Antartica. Antartica=south. Iceland=north, so Iceland≠Penguins



And last but not least, Iceland- not to be confused with a supermarket called Iceland (which I am growing a hatred to, who the heck is Kerry Katona? And what's with all the "mums are going to Iceland" jokes? :roll

ok, sorry for the ridicoulusly long post.. this was really just a rant on ignorance


----------



## TaMMa89

Wow Sis that was interesting . I learned some new facts about Iceland. But have to ask... Do you wear shoes inside ? Or are we the only folk which left shoes in a porch when entering a house? (I've heard that Japanese would take their shoes off too but I'm not sure).


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

shoes inside is so weird :lol:
That sounds like it would make an aweful mess.
So, no shoes iside here (an dyes, I think the Japanese take off their outside shoes and put on slippers or something like that  )


----------



## Jehanzeb

no shoes in UK house however back home, you can wear them as there aren't any carpets, all marble floors. 

It's more like where you go and live to be honest. In cold countries, carpeting is very important where in Hot countries it is not necessary at all. 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Yay! One shoeless folk more :wink:.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Ah I hate "after work shopping". Mum just called and gave me huge list of things to buy! aaaaaa!! I hate shopping, specially when I am so tired.

Oh well...

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

TaMMa89 said:


> Yay! One shoeless folk more :wink:.


 lol, we should totally put that in our siggies :lol:
"A shoeless person" :wink:

Jehanzeb- I hate carpeted floors :lol: We used to have one (back in 1998 or so) and I would always get carpet burns, and there was a toothpaste stain on it :lol:
Heated hardwood floors for me thank you :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

:lol:

Feeling so sleepy. I would go to the bed or at least do something else but sit here and go bed then (it's something around 12am here).

Good night. Hyvää yötä, kauniita unia, oman kullan kuvia.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hahahaha! exactly my point, though my family members don't like flooring because they say dust blows around easily on hard flooring and carpet is better. (Mind you the carpet is worst because they broke around 5 vacuum cleaners so far). They say its not their fault its the vacuum cleaner which is wrong.

Can you imagine every vacuum cleaner I buy has some fault and not the user 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

lol, sounds like our microwaves.. :lol:
they were acutally inhabited by ghosts, and always only lasted for a short while
They always made these really strange loud noises
So there was no doubt about it.. we had a microwave loving ghost
:lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

*8059*. Ah, so what did everyone do today? I didn't really do much, except clean my hamster's cage. Hehe, he's really cute. Wanna see a picture of him? His name's Buttermilk. He's such a sweetie, & soo adorable!

He always stands up, & poses:


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww he's so cute 

I feel frustrated. I should have had a riding lesson today but there are a snowstorm out of doors and we haven't a indoor arena at a riding school. So bye bye the lesson.. I just would want to do something else but sit inside.


----------



## PoptartShop

8061. Thanks!  Aww.  Yeah, that's one reason why I don't like this time of year...the weather stinks!


----------



## amandaandeggo

8062 way tooooo coldddd


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm jelous of people having thanksgiving next week

I've gotten 2 days off this whole semester ! and I won't get any more...


----------



## PoptartShop

8064. Yeah...it's only 5 days though (counting the weekend)-I'm more excited for Christmas break, which is like 2 weeks & 2 days!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I haven't gotten a 5 day break since august...


----------



## Jehanzeb

I haven't taken proper holidays since 2004! and right now sitting here in my living room watching very old Men in Black movie on Channel 5.

Honestly working life sucks! I wish I never passed my degree...atleast would have stayed there and enjoyed my life. 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

school life here is not so good
My life rigt now revolves around school, even after I get home, and then I get the occaisional break (christmas/easter), and many my age work in those breakes (honestly I am just too lazy).
Then the summer comes and I work all summer. Have worked in the summers for since I was 12


----------



## PoptartShop

8068. Aww, that stinks Sis !


----------



## Jehanzeb

When I was in Uni or School, I never worked on Summer breaks. Infact I had very good time with friends doing nothing all day. Well play cricket or go for parties and that's about it. Mainly because everything was funded by dad (some said I utilized dad's wealth properly )

Things changed since I came into working world. No more dad's wealth which I can spend and the earnings I have is not enough for what I was being used to. I guess that is one main reason why I hate working life.

Anyhow, that is life and I have to live with it.

Anyone watched Dragons Den last night on Channel 2? or Top Gear? Both were amazing!

What's everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## PoptartShop

8070. I am just getting ready for school; it's 6:04AM! :shock: I am SO ready for Thanksgiving break (it starts Wed!).


----------



## TaMMa89

This was the first practical training day!

...and my legs hurt :sad:

But have to say that this is still MORE comfort than my job on the strawberry patch in the last summer (I picked strawberries for a week, then I got enough and resigned). I would still be more willingly at school than doing this practical training.


----------



## Jehanzeb

What's the practical involves? picking strawberries?

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

No, no strawberries anymore 

I'm just practicing as a shop assistant at a little store close to my home. I'll shelve groceries & other stuff during this week; in the next week I'll try a checkout counter. Then I have still a week when I'll do everything. After the practical training I'll have a school for a week. After it I'll back to spend my gap year as an unemployent except if I find a proper job (I hope I'll find).


----------



## Jehanzeb

I am sure you will find a job . What job you want anyway? like which you will call it as a proper job?

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

I think that a "proper" job holds almost anything in which you're payed by your boss, no a labor political operation (aka a labor political schooling or a practical training) in which you're payed by the social insurance institution. The reason of it why I don't like labor political operations or count them as a proper job is that they are paid more poor than real workers earns.

I still won't go to a strawberry patch again if I haven't a real lack of money. It's my last resort. Because I'm not in very good shape physically I try to avoid some physically heavy jobs too. But still, I haven't any vocational education (I'm just an upper secondary school graduated) so I can't require a lot. I would gladly work for example as a cashier at McDonald's, clear up glasses at a local bar or work as a telemarketer if the salary had a regular, not a commission.


----------



## Jehanzeb

To me proper job is the job you really love to do. Like I love to do my business but I hate it at the same time when I can't really expand it.

I think I will try and put some investment somewhere to expand my little empire .

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I just came home from a 8 hour school day (10 hours since I left home this morning), two tests done, couple of assignments too, and now I have to write atleast one page in my paper, do my icelandic writing homework, do math homework, do bookeeping homeworkand do english homework...
I'm beat already


----------



## Jehanzeb

Wow!!! that's alot of work. by the time you finish you'll be so tired that you might hit bed right after it?

How come so much work before Christmas holidays?

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

that's how many teachers do it
we have to finish all the work so we can take the christmas test on it
thankfully I have to write a movie review so I can take a 2 hour break :smile:


----------



## Jehanzeb

I remember when I use to get alot of homework and upon not doing it, we use to get detentions. I could bear the detention for 30mins lecture instead of spending 4 hours of my precious life doing unnecessary homework. 

Sometimes, some smart girls in my class use to do it for me (not sure why though). So in those times I use to be saved from detention.

I was very bad student academically though now when I think about it, it makes me laugh! 

Oh well enjoy your days while you at school, because later you'll always remember it in your good memories. 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm actually really bad about always thinking "I'll just do it in my lunch break, or my snack break" or something like that ! 
But here you don't get detention, but if the teacher finds out you didn't do your homework, your semester grade will get lower
so I think I'll just do my homework.. this school is really hard to get into so I don't want to jeopardise it


----------



## Jehanzeb

Oh definitely, studies first before anything else. This will be your base for your future. If you work hard now, it will be fruitful for future. 

Regards


----------



## PoptartShop

8083.  YAY! Okay, just tomorrow (school) then I'm off for 5 days!!  I'm gonna go do some boring Chemistry hw, lol.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey guys im back long long weekend for me but I should be on some this week! is everyone excited about Thanksgiving!


----------



## Jehanzeb

It's 8:50am, Morning all 

Regards


----------



## PoptartShop

8086.  Good morning! It's 6:02AM here...getting ready for school; very happy though because after today starts my Thanksgiving break!


----------



## TaMMa89

Jehanzeb said:


> To me proper job is the job you really love to do. Like I love to do my business but I hate it at the same time when I can't really expand it.
> 
> I think I will try and put some investment somewhere to expand my little empire .
> 
> Regards


Yea that's true and I'm taking a gap year so I could find it what I really love. I wouldn't like to sell hamburgers rest of my life even if I could do it now (because of money).


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

alle som inte danser år en voldtågsmand
or something like that :lol:
I'm currently in love with it


----------



## Jehanzeb

We just found out that Neil's office had a radiator leak (water all over the carpet). It was funny because the water has spread only under his desk where he sits...hahahaha...yep we initially thought it was him! ....

Anyhow, I am going back to work, thought might as well share this funny moment with you all 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

pleh å=ä in my former post 
anywho, my essay is slowing moving forward. I have about 2 and a half pages now


----------



## buckaroo2010

good afternoon everyone how is everyone?


----------



## PoptartShop

8092.  YAY; BREAK FINALLY! & good news: NO HW!  LOL, school was a breeze today.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

3 days left...
3 days left..
3 days left.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Till what??? lol


----------



## RegalCharm

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> 3 days left...
> 3 days left..
> 3 days left.


 

Let me guess. till school is out, over.:wink:

that the only reason I can think of that would make such a young
person so Happy. :lol: :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

8096.  LOL! That's cool.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Its 9:37am. Morning all 

I am sitting here in office with empty head and listening to Cricket Eng vs India match.

Anyone interested in Cricket?

I think I better do some work .... haha 

Regards


----------



## Jehanzeb

These fire alarm testing doing my headin! I do understand that testing is important but when the fire alarm is set right in front of your wall, its annoying sound hits your head and because we have many fire alarm places, when they test each site, it triggers the alarm.

I think we should develop a better solution to alarm systems.

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Ouch! I believe.

I finished my practical training of this day few hours ago and feel pretty drained. When I asked the training place I didn't even guess that working at store could be so hard physically.

But there is a good-looking young guy there :wink:


----------



## Jehanzeb

Oooo fallen already on someone? (just like me!) hahaha 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

No no  I'm fallen on our neigbor (btw, he lives alone and I haven't seen that there would have been any girl/woman with him almost ever. He's also pretty messy person. A classic sign of a bachelor) and a little on some other guys :wink:. But not that one which practise at the store... He's just good-looking and makes my days little more cozier. I think that I've been his older sister's classmate when we were in comprehensive school.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Oooo! Well when I was living alone in University I never had my room messy _(my friends use to clean it) hahahaa_



Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

RegalCharm said:


> Let me guess. till school is out, over.:wink:
> 
> that the only reason I can think of that would make such a young
> person so Happy. :lol: :lol:


You are so smart ! 
But yes, I have 2 days now until my tests start :smile:
I don't care as long as I don't have to wake up at 6:25 every day of the week !


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hahaha! Wow nice! Good luck with your tests though 

I managed to finish off my 5 major projects today and now two more to go 

Lets hit it!!! 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

wow ! 
I feel like the only thing I've done today is decorate my classroom
and I've done a lot of that! A lot, a lot :lol:
I'm taking pictures tomorrow :smile:

I really need to get cracking on my essay. I have to finish a page and a half today...


----------



## buckaroo2010

:lol:ITs so cold here todday lol! high 56 burrr im wearing sweats to go feed lol


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm being good
I'm writing my paper but cannot for the life of me find a good translation for impulsion ! 
It's driving me mad. See kids, how much easier it can be to write a paper in english


----------



## buckaroo2010

ughhh i hate papers!!!! they are horrible!:-|


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I found the word! Drifkraftur ! 
Oh the joy


----------



## PoptartShop

8110. UGH; guys I'm sick.  I can't believe it...I woke up this morning with a cold! Sore throat & runny nose...I think I caught it from my niece last weekend; eh. I hope I get better soon!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ooh, get better ! It's no fun spending your time off sick ! 

I have about a half a page left. Does anyone know where I could find an article on showjumping training ?
h


----------



## PoptartShop

8112. Eh, tell me about it!  It stinks. I'm hoping to be better by at least Fri. or Sat...I mean, the medicine is helping, so I'm pretty happy.  Let's hope I don't sneeze all over the turkey tomorrow! :lol: LOL jk!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

haha :lol: 

I must go to sleep now ! it's past midnight and I'm gonna wake up early tomorrow :smile:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Good night Sis! sleep good!

Pop I hope you get better soon! Being sick is no fun!!!


----------



## RegalCharm

show jumping training

Frederick A Cook Partnership - Equine Jumping Training

I was going to copy and paste but it is way to long.


----------



## Jehanzeb

It's 8:26am. Morning all! 

I am going to start another project today ...

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Get well soon Poptart!

How is everyone?


----------



## Jehanzeb

I think I'll quit this stupid job to be honest. I am sick and tired of listening to the director stupid garbage. He is soo annoying!

aaaa!!....

Anyhow how is everyone doing? 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

RC- thanks ! 

my friend is coming over and we´re gonna bake  for the "little Christmas" in our class tomorrow !


----------



## Jehanzeb

Wow!! what cake are you baking?

Can I come and join too? hahaha 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

we're baking these delicious cookies ! 
NUM 

no boys allowed...:evil:

:lol:


----------



## Jehanzeb

Oh come on! why not? /.... ok can we atleast have the cookies when they get baked? 

Regards


----------



## PoptartShop

8023. Ugh; I woke up this morning & I'm way worse. I feel weak, & I may have a fever (gonna check it in a sec) & my nose is running; my throat is not SO bad, but it still kinda hurts...eh. Happy Thanksgving!  I'm really mad, 'cause you know when you're sick you can't really taste anything? Yeah, I know the food's not gonna taste as good as it should!  Oh well.


----------



## TaMMa89

Ugh! There are Britney Spears' Womanizer playing in my head! :roll:


----------



## PoptartShop

8025. Blehh!


----------



## Jehanzeb

I had a pretty bad day. that song is playing in my head, not sure who sang it. "I had a bad tara tara..." hahahah. The music is playing in my head but I dont remember the lyrics. 

Anyhow what is everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I have Rudolph the red nosed reindeer playing in my head...
we sang it in Englis class
I don't like the song anymore, Fákur með hófinn hvíta, is a much better version anyhow :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Happy Thanksgiving eveyone I hope you at lots of Turkey! I know I did and I feel like I have gained 10 pounds!!!:-| but it was so good!


----------



## PoptartShop

8029.  Ah, I'm feeling a LITTLE bit better.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Happy Thanksgiving to you too and to everyone .

Morning all, I am sitting here trying to finish off this horrible stupid and alot of bad things to this project!...haha

So what's everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Yay! No more practicing until Moday


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

My semester's over :grin:
only 7 tests left !


----------



## Jehanzeb

Wow still 7 tests left!! haha...How was the cake? did it bake well? did you keep one for mee 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

haha, jebb, and these test count for 50-75% of my final grade ! 
the cookies were delicious ! We clearly didn't bake enough since they were gone after 10minutes, but I still have a few left! :wink:


----------



## Jehanzeb

Oh ya they were cookies not cakes! hahaha I am soo bad at remembering things. So can boys take some cookies now? 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Here again. It's over midnight but I felt that I had to vent a little so I came here and did it.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

boys can get some now! 
Free cookies for the boys of horseforum !


----------



## PoptartShop

*8038*.  That's good Sis- glad everything's going well!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all! Sissi Can I have some coookieees please 

First one for mee pleaseeee 

How is everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Morning. 

This is almost my record  - I got up something around 10am even I haven't practicing/work/school/I'm at home and already changed my pujama off/wore makeup before 11am.


----------



## Jehanzeb

hahaha! going somewhere special? or is he going somewhere early today ;-).

haha 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

No I'm not. And I don't think that he's too. As I vented yesterday night I perhaps should start to wean myself from feelings that I have regarding him :-|


----------



## Jehanzeb

Ooopss! Sorry to bring the topic, didn't know what happened yesterday. Please forgive me.

Now cheer up! 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

I've started to doubt that he has started to a some kind of relationship during the last week. Because I'm pretty emotional girl and jammed in crushes -level (I'm too shy that I could express my feelings to anybody so I often just admire my crushes quietly and never let them know how I feel) I react things like this with a pretty lot of feelings.


----------



## Jehanzeb

I think it is not something abnormal, things like this do happen at young age. I am sure you'll find someone who will have a crush on you and will come and do tell you. You just got to wait and see..

As far as not telling someone and keep hiding it within yourself, let me tell you, you not the only one around. There was this girl in our Uni who had the similar issues with me however in her case she never use to openly say to me nor she use to let me talk to any other girl. I mean whenever I use to talk to any girl while she was around, she use to get mad at them for no apparent reason.

Later I found out from her close friend that she likes me. As soon as I found out, I told her that I am not for her and since then I only saw her twice in whole year.

I guess she got over with the fact that I didn't take her that way and since then she understood and we took our own ways.

I don't know what happened to her when I told her but later I did apologize to her if I had hurted her feelings and told her nicely that I always took her as a good friend and nothing more.

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Well, I have been once in the situation where I went too far and started to act inappropriate way after I fervently fell on one guy. Whole the thing eneded up pretty embarrassing way and I remember this very clearly. So I don't believe that I'll go too far now and get visibly mad around him. I can admit that I sent a friend request him on Facebook few days ago but I didn't do it that I would start to act as a mad over there. I just sent friend request aquiaitance people over there and he's my neigbor so why not sent also him? Ok, ofcourse if he accepts the request I can get some extra infromation about him but I don't think it's significant anymore. 

I'm just pretty shy and besides this a romantic/daydreamer type girl. And you can believe that this doesn't make things easier. I've had a some real hard crushes before this so I know this feeling pretty well and that I'll have to handle with it by myself. I also know that this isn't the end of the world but the feeling goes away in one day and there are much more bigger things than this in the world . Situations like this make me still sometimes **** my shyness and it that I daren't do anything meaningful if I fall on somebody (no, I don't mean getting mad around crushes :wink but stay only dreaming and then finally realize that I hurted myself again.

I let this out here because it makes me feel little better  I've also expressed myself with other ways like writing poems. Them helps me handle with the situation with sensible way.

Ohh, feel so childish now :roll:. I'll turn nineteen in Dec 1 this year and still handle with guy issues like 14ish


----------



## Jehanzeb

Oh well atleast you know you can control it and get out of it. Thats all matters.

So you ready for Christmas celebrations? bought anything special? 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Yeah! Will have a good Christmas  Except we have the Independence Day first. I haven't bought christmas presents yet but I think I'll do it soon.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Coool! could you do me a favour and buy me some warm wishes of Christmas with some sprinkle of good thoughts and prayers please 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Of course!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Songs that stick the most to my brain
Ruolph the red nose reindeer-both english and icelandic versions
alla some inte danser är en voldtäksmand
lífið er yndislegt
put the lime in the coconut
boogie boogie (sveittir gangaverðir


----------



## Jehanzeb

Sissi I am not sure where to find them? Can you please send me a link to let me listen to the songs 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Rudolph- I'm sure you can find the english version and the icelandic one is probably not on the internet
alla som inte dansar-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yexeBCx7oow (loooove this)
lífið er yndilegt(life is wonderful)-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvCEg0yBRU8 , this however is the best song ever made by mankind ! 




, at these kinds of moments it's the BEST ! 
I was there, and it was my birthday, and it was awesome
put the lime in the coconut-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qO3QpwJ0Oc&feature=related
boogie boogie(sveittir gangaverðir)- can't find one, sorry :sad:


----------



## TaMMa89

Hello!

How is everyone?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

should be studying
but otherwise fine :smile:


----------



## PoptartShop

*8056. *Icky, I'm still sick.  Coughing & stuff, bleh!


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww that's nasty :sad:


----------



## Jehanzeb

fine just bored as nothing to do. Thinking of buying a new car though 

Regards


----------



## PoptartShop

8059. Yeah, it stinks!  Plus it's raining, so it makes it even more blah.


----------



## Jehanzeb

It's freezing cold outside, wanted to go out to see some cars today but because of cold it demotivated me. Will go soon

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

That reminds me... We have almost lost our snow. The weather turned warmer and snow started to melt. I hope that the lasting snow will come soon.


----------



## Jehanzeb

I wish warmer weather come soon here! I cant stand cold weather.

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

We would interchange our climates


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I think I'll have to get someone from Australia to do tha twith me :wink:

But right now, I am sooooooo nauseous (that word is way to hard to spell, we just use óglatt :lol
Too much hot coco..


----------



## TaMMa89

Yuck :-| Nausea is the worst physical feeling I know...

I start also feel pretty sick if I drink a lot of cocoa too fast (for me this means maybe a glassful within few minutes).


----------



## TaMMa89

But hey, good night now.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

góða nótt


Það var einu sinni api
í ofsa góðu skapi
hann þoldi ekki sultu
og fékk sér banana
bananana *klapp klapp*
bananana *klapp klapp*
Banananana, banananana, banananahh *klapp klapp*


----------



## Jehanzeb

I would love to drink hot tea but can't stand any cocos or coffeee (only cappuccino) 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I need socks

Og ég vil skrifa á íslensku.. eitthvað þjóðarstoltsaugnablik í gangi hérna.. örugglega því að mér er kalt..

Eða eitthvað.. ég elska að skrifa þegar enginn skilur
eeen, dagvaktin er að byrja, maður verður að horfa á hana


----------



## Jehanzeb

I need to lie in my bed and sleep! but its too early 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

it's 20 over nine here

I don't feel like going to sleep, because when I wake up I have an exam...
that I have not studied properly for, and I don't know how to do it!


----------



## Jehanzeb

When I didn't knew how to do the test next day, I use to sleep without studying it. Next morning wake up early, go to my friend's room wake him up and ask him to hit me with questions. Because he wakes up without knowing what to ask, he use to ask random questions, which if I answer incorrectly I read them and the ones I get right I kept in mind.

Almost all the time those sort of questions use to come. 

I guess I was lucky! 

Regards


----------



## PoptartShop

8073.  Lalalaaa!


----------



## Jehanzeb

67% of the patch downloaded! I cant wait till this patch gets download so that I can go to bed. I don't think I will be playing the game tonight (The Settlers Rise of an Empire) 

Regards


----------



## Jehanzeb

ok good night everyone.. going to hit bed now! 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

fjandinn hafi það, you were supposed to see my post first ! :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

sorry to double post, but this is my #1000 post :smile: 
yay !


----------



## PoptartShop

*8078*.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Hello! I haven't posted in here for quite some time so I thought I'd drop in to say HEY!

_*8079*_


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey guys how is everyone?


----------



## PoptartShop

8081. I'm good, going to bed. I think I'm going to school tomorrow...gonna see how I feel first.  I have a little cough & I'm stuffed up, but I think I should go.


----------



## Jehanzeb

08:57am: Morning all 

I just started to print off some stuff so thought might as well post something here will printer does its job. 

HOw is everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

finished my book-keeping test
english tomorrow.. 
I don't think I have to study so much for that, cactus-cacti, phenomenon-phenomena, salmon-salmon, oasis-oases...
it's pretty easy


----------



## TaMMa89

Yay here again! 

I'm sure that you'll do your English test very well! Sis Your English is so good


----------



## Jehanzeb

Just had my lunch . The day seems so short these days, its 14:50 and already its getting dark here.

Aaah, I hate winters. 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Tamma- thanks :smile: yours is too !

Jehanzeb- the sun here rises at 10:47 and sets at 15:47.. and the days are still getting shorter.. :sad:


----------



## Jehanzeb

What! Wow!! so what time do you work? I mean do you work in dark in winters? or normal working hours change from 10:47 to 15:47? If they do, then make a space I am moving in! 

Atleast will get less hours to work....hahaha

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

lol, I'm only in school, but my mom works 7/8-16, so when she goes into work it's dark, when she gets out it's dark.. 
same really with me in school.. sometimes I'm in school from 8-16 so I dark when I get in and get out.

on another note, I just found a place in Greenland that's called Sisimiut :lol:


----------



## Jehanzeb

Wow that's interesting Sissi! 

I finally manage to finish another project of mine. Though the main one is still in line however I am sure by tomorrow or day after that will be finished too 

Can't wait to go home, but before heading home I have to go to another customer place to get his networking done. Aaaah! life is so busy!

I feel like taking long holidays now! 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

someone's shooting up fireworks right outside my window ! 
has it already started? And I was getting sick of them last year, when it only started after Christmas


----------



## PoptartShop

8091. Hiii you guys!  Well, I ended up going to school. I felt better enough. I'm feeling a lot better today, except I have a cough & my nose is still stuffed up. Otherwise I have to say, I'm pleased!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

grrrr... my roller on my mouse stopped working properly... If I roll it down it just bouces up and down.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Can you believe it? (you probably can, but this is big for me)
Theres only 8 days until my Stína's triumphant return ! 
oh, the joy! 10 months of waiting are paying off !


----------



## Vidaloco

8094
Hi everyone I've been away from the computer for a week or so. My husband was off work for the week so we spent lots of time together. Got a lot of riding in and no I was not ready to kill him by the time he went back to work :lol:

Take some photos when she gets home Sis so we can see her. Will you be bringing her baby home as well?


----------



## PoptartShop

8095.  Hey Vida! Aw, I'm glad you had a nice week with your hubby!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Pics will come ASAP :smile:
But Asi will stay, I'm a little sad because I can't get to see him :sad:


----------



## TaMMa89

Hello!

How is everyone?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm good ! 

no tests until 12:15 on thursday :smile:


----------



## TaMMa89

That's nice


----------



## Vidaloco

8100

Hey everyone  looks like its going to be a sunny day but windy. I haven't been out to do chores yet so better git. Tony just got home and he is asleep on the couch already :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

8101.  Hii! I just got home from school; I have a little bit of hw. Blah!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I loooove not having to go to school tomorrow :smile:
I can't wait til I'm done with my tests !


----------



## Jehanzeb

Ooo I am not going to work tomorrow either . I am going to Cardiff University (taking my sister for her Uni open day). Thank God I got day off, I needed it so badly.

Additionally I had a very good lesson today. At one point I was galloping, it was amazing (though it was for very short time)

So what's everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm very happy, ánægð, glücklich and tilfreds today :smile:
And that's why I'm mixing languages :lol:

But for some reason I just like life a lot right now! I've been waiting for december since september and now that it's here it's just a big relief :grin:


----------



## PoptartShop

8105.  Aw that's good Sis!


----------



## Jehanzeb

08:59am Good morning all! ...am going to have breakfast and then off to Cardiff University 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

I hope that there would be some festive events here in the Independence Day. I know that there are for example proms somewhere in Finland but nothing interesting close to me :-(


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

0_0

I want bean's on toast :/ But there's no dishes or spoon's washed up.

It's too cold to go out to the hose  Ah stuff it, I can't be bothered lol.​


----------



## TaMMa89

It's only 3:20pm and I feel sleepy -.-


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

I wish my coworker would still be on vacation... it was sooooo nice the last couple days. We have to share a small cubical and he wont shut up and he keeps trying to butt into my projects...i never asked for his two cents. my boss is on vacation also so my co worker then tries to act like it. GRRRRRRRRRR... He also is on the phone A LOT with his family. Sorry for my vent... I just cant stand him, it was really nice when he was gone.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

That sucks A_L! Cross my fingers hoping he will realize what a pain he is !

I'm getting really hungry...
I think I'm gonna have some noodles !


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> That sucks A_L! Cross my fingers hoping he will realize what a pain he is !
> 
> I'm getting really hungry...
> I think I'm gonna have some noodles !



Thanks... hope your food was good for ya!!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

The noodles were delicious thank you :grin:


----------



## PoptartShop

*8015*. Ah, just got home from school. No hw! & I'm going to ride Daytona later!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Its 21:15 and I am back from Cardiff. It was a great day! I almost felt that I am back to University life 

What's everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## buckaroo2010

gosh just got home from school got to do a project for us history thats due friday! yuck i hate school!:-|


----------



## PoptartShop

*8018*. Ew, I hate projects, so I know how you feel Buck. LOL! :lol: 
I'm not really doing anything right now; I just finished playing The Sims...looove that game!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I can't consentrate (sp?)
It's a week now !


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

My malamute has to have an MRI scan.​ 
We have our dog's at one vet and all the other animal's at another vet. But the one vet that we take all the other animals to, is really interested in Malamutes with epilepsy (Mine has epilepsy)​ 
My brother took his cat in last night, and the vet asked about Chaska, and my brother told him about Chaska having a funny turn the other night (He started growling at my brother and his friend and kept staring at them, trying to attack them.) He also went for my mum when she came down, cause they phoned her, scared to death because it was almost as if he was posessed.​ 
So the vet want's to do an MRI scan, because he thinks that Chaska might have a tumor on his brain that's pressing down and causing this strange behaviour.​ 
He also may have diabetes, because he's drinking way too much and weeing alot.​ 
I don't know what else my family's going to have to go through, and I can say that we are the unluckiest family in (UK) South wales right now.​ 
We have had no end of bad luck since our house burnt down, and it's just getting worse.​


----------



## TaMMa89

Feeling pretty stupid... (now there's a little rant coming in the next...)

I've worked (okay, practiced) for four days as a sales clerk at checkout counter and there are a betting point at the checkout counter too. And I can't even play a basic lotto if the customer ask it! There are something 10 to 20 betting customers during my ship doing their business and I've been instructed few times about betting but I have to still ask somebody else attend to them. I've never bet myself so I don't know anything about it. There are also a lot of different betting games and buttons to push when playing them so my realistic side thinks that it's okay to be unaware after four days... but on the other hand there are some favor games that people often takes and I don't know even how to play them. It's pretty irksome if there are a long queue of customers waiting their turn and you have to say that "hey, I have to go and find somebody else to attend you..."


----------



## Vidaloco

8022
Working as a sales clerk gives you empathy for all sales clerks. I worked as one for several years during school. Its not as easy as it looks. You will get it, hang in there 

Sorry about your pets TralissaAndalusians

We are going to try to get everyone groomed and at least their feet cleaned today. Its been cold and VERY windy here the last few day gust to 50 mph yesterday :shock: so we have been stuck in the house.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I just had my braces tightened and in the year I've had them they've never been tightened so much! 

It hurts, so bad ! :sad:


----------



## PoptartShop

8024. Blah, I've been soo crammed with tons of hw tonight! Ick...I didn't have much the whole week, but TODAY I do, lol. :lol:

Soo last night @ lessons was really good. Daytona is doing MUCH better with the jumps; I am calming her down simply using my voice & seat a lot. It really works. It keeps her not so tense & calm, instead of racing to the jumps. I love working with her; even though sometimes I feel like I'm gonna die being on her. LOL! :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I just arrived home now from my danish test.. and man was this morning stessful..
We have to have a dictionary (danish-icelandic) and a grammar key with us to the test.. I forgot mine because I woke up to late (and woke up to, aren't you coming, we're gonna be late!), so I had to call my mom's boyfriend and ask him to drive them to me, and then ask the teacher if I could start the test a little later because my books weren't here and then when I finally got the books and started my test I forgot one of the (stupid) test rules about how we are not allowed to have our pencil cases up on our desks and the first thing the teacher had to do when I got in was to walk over to me and put my pencil case on the floor (ok, doesn't seem stressing at all, but when you've had the morning I had, it does not help...
:roll:


----------



## PoptartShop

8026. TGIF, everyone!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all,

3 mins to afternoon .

I am waiting for our db admin to finish off creating the table so that I can finish off my report.

(sigh)

Oh how much longer I have to wait.

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Don't you all want to know what an exciting and fun weekend is ahead of me?
Learning proofs of various math rules...


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww Sis that sucks :wink:

There's the weekend and after it I'll start the last practical training week. I won't work at a checkout counter but fill shelves during the last week. And I have a swing shift, yay! No more waking at 5.55am


----------



## Jehanzeb

Cool and sorry to hear about "work work" Sissi! 

I can't wait for the weekend to come as we (family) going out for a meal on Sunday and Monday is our Eid Festival (bit of a celebration day) so have taken a day off from work . Tuesday would be fun too because it's gona be Horse riding day!! yayy!!



Regards


----------



## RegalCharm

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> Don't you all want to know what an exciting and fun weekend is ahead of me?
> Learning proofs of various math rules...


 
do you mean math formulas.??:-(


----------



## RegalCharm

Jehanzeb said:


> Cool and sorry to hear about "work work" Sissi!
> 
> I can't wait for the weekend to come as we (family) going out for a meal on Sunday and Monday is our Eid Festival (bit of a celebration day) so have taken a day off from work . Tuesday would be fun too because it's gona be Horse riding day!! yayy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


You seem to have a lot of Holiday time in december.! :shock: You should share
with the others near you. :lol:
you go to work for them and give them a day off now and then


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

lol, I probably do:lol:
Like one of them is Pythagoras's rule (or that's what we call it here, regla Pýþagorasar)


----------



## RegalCharm

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> lol, I probably do:lol:
> Like one of them is Pythagoras's rule (or that's what we call it here, regla Pýþagorasar)


 
a square = b square x c square.= where a = length of the diagonal line.

that one.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

yup :smile:

took me a second to find out what square ment.. :lol: we say in second (erm.. power, then in third power (bad translation:lol)


----------



## PoptartShop

8036. TGIF!  I'm SO happy it's the weekend- 2 more wks of school, then Christmas break! Wooo! LOL! :lol: & Sis; ack, I hate math. It's soo annoying, & esp. trig!


----------



## RegalCharm

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> yup :smile:
> 
> took me a second to find out what square ment.. :lol: we say in second (erm.. power, then in third power (bad translation:lol)


when I was taking Physics, (college) I luckly had a teacher who didn't 
believe in making us remember all the formula's. She passed 
out a sheet with all the forumulas written on it during Tests.

So we had to pick the right one or ones to use to answer the test questions .


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

It used to be like that, but now that I'm in upper secondary there's no mercy.
We "only" have to know how to prove 7 formulas and then of course we have to know a lot more and know how to use every one of them.
But when that test is over I have Icelandic, and I'm good at that, and then German, and they can't make the German tests to hard since we've only been learning it for a few months :wink:
So I look forward to monday!


----------



## RegalCharm

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> It used to be like that, but now that I'm in upper secondary there's no mercy.
> We "only" have to know how to prove 7 formulas and then of course we have to know a lot more and know how to use every one of them.
> But when that test is over I have Icelandic, and I'm good at that, and then German, and they can't make the German tests to hard since we've only been learning it for a few months :wink:
> So I look forward to monday!


Well I will keep my fingers crossed for you. Hope you get all A's. 
I learned something about your country today. It is slightly smaller
than my state, Ohio.

herring fishing, the fish are sick and can not be used for human food
just animal feed.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I know ! Our poor síld (herring)! It's like someone decided to, well we have already beek kicked while we were down, so lets call this throwing rocks at us while we are unconsious :lol:
because our fish is one of our 2 biggest exports (I don't know what is bigger the fish or the aluminium) so this does not help our financial crises!

yup ohio is about 10'000 square kilometers bigger than Iceland :smile:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Weekend! thank the lord! but i have to get up tomorrow at 5 and leave I got to go take my SAT


----------



## RegalCharm

keeping my fingers crossed for you also. get lots of rest tonight and a good
breakfast in the morning.. You will do alright.


----------



## Jehanzeb

haha! yes all year round I don't get any holidays but when Christmas comes I try to take as many holidays as I can 

Sissi good luck with maths work. I was really bad in maths, so bad that in my A-Levels my teacher told my dad that he doesn't know how I passed GCSE maths . I ended up passing A-Level maths too (I was like in your face freak teacher!) hahaha.. I infact took maths further in University too. 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm actually pretty good at math, I got a 95% (the second highest grade you could get)on a national test.
I've always liked math...


----------



## RegalCharm

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> I'm actually pretty good at math, I got a 95% (the second highest grade you could get)on a national test.
> I've always liked math...


 
BRAVO... You be a smart person.


----------



## PoptartShop

8046.  I mean, once I get to know how to figure it out, math is pretty easy...but blah, it's my LEAST fav. subject! LOL! :lol: I do better in English & Chemistry, haha.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all, How is everyone doing? 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ok, I've already memorized how to prove one of them.. It's easier than I thought :smile:


----------



## Jehanzeb

Evening all,

I just came back from town and believe it or not I spent 1 hour finding a Christmas card. It's just crazy out there, the shops are jammed pack with people and there are soooooooo many different types of cards. 

Oh well I found one after getting help from a sexy hot shop assistant there. 

Phew, glad this is over now I should get back to work.

Regards


----------



## PoptartShop

8050. I got likeee, 11hrs of sleep last night!  Went to bed early, I was tired. Whew! What's everyone doing today? I'm not doing much probably, but cleaning fishbowls & my hamster's cage. :lol: & maybe my hermit crab tank.
Also maybe going to Borders books; I've turned into a complete bookworm...I've been reading some awesome books these past few weeks!  & I'd like to get some more. Right now I'm reading Flipped, it's good!


----------



## TaMMa89

My friend graduated today and I participate the graduation party. What a great party!

Now just spending the Independence Day. Ol' lady turns 90 today. I just watched the broadcast about the festive parade and now surfing the web and watching the broadcast about the president's welcome. Poor president. She have to stand a hallway of her palace with her husband and shake hands with guests for something around 4hrs . And then there are a movie called the Unknown Soldier in the late evening. It has been broadcasted in every Independence Day and I think I'll watch it again.


----------



## PoptartShop

*8052*. Oooh, sounds fun!  Wow, 90? That's pretty awesome, good for her!


----------



## TaMMa89

No no she isn't 90  but our country turns 90. Sorry about pretty vague expression.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

congratulations Tamma ! 
Go Finland! Us "used to be under a Scandinavian king" countries got to stick together :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop

8054. OOOH! LOL, sorry! :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Yeah Sis  I hope that the Ol' Lady will have a lot of good years in the future too.


----------



## TaMMa89

Blah! I made a mistake too... Finland doesn't turn 90 but 91  Now I know why I didn't get the highest grade in history part of my upper secondary matriculation examination :wink:.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

haha ! 
then congratulations on the 91 years ! may there be many more :smile:


----------



## TaMMa89

_Takk_ or something


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ooooh :smile: Icelandic :smile:

kiitos right? Or am I just messing up once again ? :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Yeah kiitos is right


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Icelandic and finnish are so different but sometimes it's so funny how alike they are
like Herra means mister and rotta means rat in both languages (or so I've been told)


----------



## PoptartShop

8062. Yeah, congrats on the 91 years!  That's cool.
So, I just got done cleaning my fish's bowls, ah! Off to do my hamster's cage.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all!! 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> Icelandic and finnish are so different but sometimes it's so funny how alike they are
> like Herra means mister and rotta means rat in both languages (or so I've been told)


That's right again


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

:smile:

There's pretty bad weather here, snowing a lot and craaazy wind!


----------



## PoptartShop

8066. Good morning!  What's everyone doing today?
Well, last night it snowed- like HALF of an inch. LOL! :lol: Today it's pretty cloudy & windyish...blah. I might go to the bookstore & get some books, other than that doing nothing! :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

studying, shouldn't be on HF, but math is too boring at the moment... :roll:


----------



## TaMMa89

Haha  I know the Feeling Sis 

I want some snow :|.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

The weather here today has been crazy! 
There has been snow, hail, rain, sunshine with or without wind all in the same hour...


----------



## buckaroo2010

So I Took my S A T yesterday and I believe that was the most horrible thing I have ever took!!!! it started at 7:45 and I didnt get out until after 1!:? I was so tired! I drank me some energy drinks and got read cause I had my banquet for my HOrse shows all this year well it went good I got my trophy for winning high point with my friends horse and then I got Juvnille Sportsmanship 08! I was so excited about it I knew i was nominated for it but I wasnt forsure i got it but i did and i was sooo happy!


----------



## PoptartShop

8071. Blah, this weekend went by too fast.  I don't wanna go to school tomorrow. LOL! :lol: I'm glad we only have 2wks left until Christmas break though!


----------



## buckaroo2010

I know I dont wanna go to school tomorrow either! weekend went by too fast!:-|


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I only have 3 test next week and then I'm on my christmas break :twisted:

But I'm stuck! I don't get how you can prove anything by saying that C=C1=90°

It is just beyond me...


----------



## Salty_alydaR

DONT WANNA GO TO SCHOOL TOMORROW!!

haha! is that totally juvinile of me or what??


----------



## RusticWildFire

Salty_alydaR said:


> DONT WANNA GO TO SCHOOL TOMORROW!!
> 
> haha! is that totally juvinile of me or what??



It's okay..I'm right there with you!!


----------



## PoptartShop

8076. Blah, me either; I don't blame 'ya! :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm home from my math test. It went horribly.. absolutely dreadful...

But atleast I was done by 10:15 :smile:
And I don't have to be at school again until Wednesday at 9 to take my Icelandic exam, which is my second to last :smile:


----------



## PoptartShop

8078. School went by fast!  But I have a TON of hw. :evil: Ugh! & aww...I hate tests, but ESP. math tests, so I know how you feel.


----------



## TaMMa89

Evening!

How is everyone?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

tired, I didn't get much sleep last night


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm tired too. I'll have a swing shift whole the week and this was the first day. It means that I came home from practical training few hours ago... Now trying to relax and enjoy the evening/night.


----------



## YeeHaw1025

Just thought i would contribute to try to make a million ... im new on here so i look at this as an opportunity to get to know everyone! How is everyone doin tonight?!


----------



## TaMMa89

Hello YeeHaw4025 and warmly welcome here . Hopefully you'll have good time with us.

I'm fine, just a little tired. You?


----------



## PoptartShop

*8094*. I'm good; finally done my hw. Just chillaxing now!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Just got home! Doing some homework..im sooooooo sleepy!!!:-|


----------



## I Love Lane

hi all - i just started a thread about sending each other christmas cards - go check it out and put your name down. It is in the general off topic section


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ok, so yesterday I complained about being tired, but I was more tired than I thought!
I fell asleep and slept for 14 hours :shock:
I usually sleep for 6!


----------



## RusticWildFire

WOW You must have been tired! I got 4 hours last night . I usually get about 9!!!


----------



## YeeHaw1025

Thanks Tamma ... im doing great ... i just miss my horses a LOT ... I moved to Virginia Beach not too long ago and there is NO WHERE to ride down here


----------



## Vidaloco

8100
Hi everyone! I have been lazy lately and not coming on the HF as much as I should :-( 
The weather was so nice we have been riding as much as we could before it ended. It ended to day...its snowing and blowing now :-(


----------



## Vidaloco

8101
My girls today...look at that hay belly on Vida!


----------



## RusticWildFire

aww pretty horses in the snow!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

That's so cute Vida! They're looking good as always! 

I was playing with Google earth and I think my horses are in the Artic Circle :shock:

I'm not sure but I know that they're more that 66° north though


----------



## Vidaloco

8104
Thanks, its kind of a shock to see snow. We usually dont get any till after Christmas. December temps average in the 40-50's. Gets me in the Christmas mood though


----------



## TaMMa89

You've very beautiful horses, Vida.

What's up everyone?


----------



## PoptartShop

8106. Eh, today kinda sucked at school. It went by SUPER slow, lol. :lol: Eh, & then I ended up having a POP math quiz...I think I did good though. Then I had an English quiz; easy too, but still!  I don't really like quizes period. I have a U.S. History test Thursday, he makes his tests really difficult, whether you study or not. :lol: I hopefully will do good. But then again, eh! I have a good grade in that class though, so I'm happy.

Hm, what else. Well, otherwise it was good. Better get to my hw! Ugh!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Pop that sounds like my last two weeks of school, it sucks ! :lol:

I should be studying for my Icelandic exam tomorrow.. They can be very tricky.
Well, atleast there won't be any grammar questions, we will get into grammar next semester. You will probably hear me complain lots about it :lol:


----------



## Jehanzeb

and the winner is ..... Jayyyyyyyyy!!! hahaha Yep! I won horse riding competition tonight contest 

More detail info under Horse Riding section 

Hows everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## PoptartShop

8109. Ack, I am just happy tomorrow's Wednesday...halfway through the week!  & aw, congrats Jeh!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ok, so I show up at school, begin the exam, it's alright, 7 pages long.. I finish all of them and then turn to the first page to go over it, and you know what I see? It says write with a pen! So I had write the whole exam again :x


----------



## Jehanzeb

Oh NO! always always read the instructions carefully. I remember when I gave my HCI exam in University, I finished the exam 15mins before time and when I turned to the first page of question paper it said "1st question compulsory", and I thought it was choice question so I left it.

I only know how fast I wrote (in panic) that question's answer in the time span of 15mins!

Thank God I passed with 68 marks 

I am sure you'll pass too

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I hope so! I almost got a heart attack when I was on page 5 and someone asked how much time there was left, the teacher asked is anyone had the time, someone answered it was 10 am and the teacher said OK 5 minutes left! 
Everyone looked like this guy :shock:
Then the teacher said, oh no wait, there's 35 minutes left and you could here everyone let out a sigh!


----------



## Jehanzeb

well look at the bright side, you pass and you end up getting a Magnum Ice-cream just like I am having right now 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I get ice cream! NUM ! 

No school tomorrow and my last exam is on Friday! And everyone sen good weather vibes to Iceland for Saturday, because Stína has a booked ride back home on Saturday :grin:
But there's supposed to be really bad weather so they might have to delay it :sad:


----------



## PoptartShop

8115.  Yay, today I have like NO hw! Happy as can be, lol. Except tomorrow's the U.S. History test...oh well, I have a good grade in there...I shouldn't worry- but hey, his tests can be difficult. I'll study hard!


----------



## TaMMa89

I've perhaps said this earlier too but I love history.

Only two days of practical training anymore... Yay !


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I love history too, but only the part that happened before, oh lets say 1500 xD


----------



## Jehanzeb

I love history too. Infact I watched Red Cliff the other day. I loved it!!! 

Regards


----------



## buckaroo2010

I hate homework!!!:?


----------



## PoptartShop

8120. Eh, it's OK. But I don't really like politics much. Wish me luck for the test tomorrow!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Good luck for test today! 

regards


----------



## PoptartShop

8122.  Thanks!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Long day today!! waiting for dad to come so that we can go home 

What's everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

trying to learn german (last exam tomorrow ! woohoo!) 

And the bad weather forecast for Saturday has been changed, so it looks like I'm getting my horse in just under 2 days :grin:


----------



## TaMMa89

Nothing. Just surfing on the HF and wasting my time .


----------



## buckaroo2010

The weather is so nasty here they past few days:-| i had to leave all the horses in the barn last night cause the pasture was flooded we got so much rain!!! I bet we have got about 4 inches to 5 in the past few day! I hope it quits soon!


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww that sucks buckaroo.

We got snow!


----------



## PoptartShop

8128. Okay, so the test was...surprisingly EASY!  LOL, I think I did well.
I don't have much hw, so yay. It's almost the weekend, yayyy! So, I have a question...what's everyone want for Christmas (if you celebrate it, that is!), or Hanukkah (sp?)?

I want a Wii Fit. It looks SO fun! Ahhhh, lol. I am in shape, but yeah, it's so cool looking. I know I'll get it, hehe I can just tell! :lol: I also want some other Wii games. I'll get money, pajamas, slippers, blahh all that good stuff I get every year. :lol: But yeah, also...a horsey calendar! There's not ONE year that I haven't gotten that, hehe.

But anyways, the weather here's sucky too, Buck! :evil: It's raining right now as I type...ew!


----------



## RusticWildFire

It's been cold and blowing snow here today. Studying for final exams. EW. My head hurts. Monday I have my 2 hardest exams back to back. Eek! Physics is gonna probably kill me lol.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

We had a storm this evening, but it sounds like it has gona down 
Everyone think to me at 9:10 GMT tomorrow because that's when I start my Christmas vacation :grin:


----------



## TaMMa89

Good luck with the exams RWF!

I think I should go to the bed... It's almost 2:25am.

What I want for Christmas... Joe Blasco's light pen (or actually it's cream), new military boots, a new rivet belt and some new body sprays. I think I still just settle for ask this Joe Blasco for my parents because it's pretty expensve.


----------



## PoptartShop

8132. Ah, I hate exams!  But yeah, it's still raining here. & it was windy today too, bleh!! One reason why I hate winter, the weather. LOL! :lol: Good luck with the exams!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all 

It was raining here as well this morning. I hate wintry rain. Oh well soon this winter will be over. Just have to wait and see 

So what's everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

it has been snowing here today

buuuut, I'm in my christmas vacation! No more school til january :grin::grin:


----------



## PoptartShop

8135.

I'm about to leave for school, eh!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Wow Sissi that's a great news. I wish my holidays come soon too so that I can have some relaxing time 

So what are your plans for Holidays? going anywhere?

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

I have a swing shift today and I have to go soon. The last day of practical training. Yay!


----------



## Vidaloco

8138

Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hahahaha!! Happy Birthday Vida!!! 

Hope you having a goood time 

Oh and where is my Italian cake? hahaha

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Jehanzeb - I'll maybe go visit my family in the east, but most likely I'll just be at the stables 

Happy birthday Vida


----------



## free_sprtd

oh jehanzeb, if you read the thread that says happy birthday , youll find out where the cake went in my post.


----------



## PoptartShop

8142. Happy birthday, Vida!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

It´s Written In The Stars on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I love living in Iceland, where else could you get this kind of view?


----------



## Vidaloco

8143
Thank you all! I didn't have any cake. We went out for Chinese and I had peppermint ice cream, yummy


----------



## TaMMa89

Just said this on the other topic but want still repeat: Happy birthday Vida !

My practical training is over now. Feeling a little sad.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

The first santa, Stekkjastaur, came last night! I remeber how exciting this used to be!


----------



## TaMMa89

Sounds interesting. Is that Santa some kind of mythological creature ?


----------



## Vidaloco

Is he bring you a goat in a sack or stealing one?

Thanks for the Northern lights photos too. I figured you could see them there. We unfortunately are too far south :-(


----------



## TaMMa89

TaMMa89 said:


> Sounds interesting. Is that Santa some kind of mythological creature ?


... in your culture I mean ? I haven't ever heard about him. 

(it isn't fun if you lose your thought when you're writing a message and then you have to fix your message later).


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

pff, the northern lights ain't worth the weather xD

but, yeah, he is stealing a sheep :lol: The icelandic santas are not very good people :lol:
They are 13 and travel one by one to people. They used to be evil, but now they give children someting little in their shoes (which we put out in the window) the 13 nights before Christmas.

This one used to suck the milk out of sheep (hence the sheep stealing) but he had trouble because he had such stiff legs (hence the wooden legs)

And to top all this off their mom is an ogre that eats children, their father is an ogre failiure and thei pet, the Christmas cat, eats the children that don't get new clothes for Christmas.

Nice family, isn't it?
:wink:


----------



## Jehanzeb

hahahaha! nice Sissi. It reminds me of those days when my grand mother use to tell me scary stories about spirits and stuff to stop me doing bad things. 

Hows everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm doing well, but it's not certain wheather or not my horse comes today.
Something about the roads being so slippery that it's gonna take longer time :/ But I'm hoping anyways

And last night Giljagaur came
He used to drink the foam from on top of the milk


----------



## TaMMa89

Your santas seems very interesting.

Finnish special is that we tend to open our christmas presents in the evening of the Christmas Eve, not the morning of the Christmas Day like elsewhere


----------



## Jehanzeb

I don't get any Christmas gift but I do get gifts time to time 

So hows everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

I ate too much and feel pretty bloated now. Otherwise this has been a pretty nice day. I took my mum to shop and we spent over 4hrs at different shopping .


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey guys! how is everyone today?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Tamma- do you open them at the 24th ?:smile:
Cause we do that too, I think I read somewhere that the nordic countries do that :smile:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i cant wait till christmasssss!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I still can't fall asleep...
it's already 3 am, and I might have to wake up early :roll:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> I still can't fall asleep...
> it's already 3 am, and I might have to wake up early :roll:


 
ahah still?? your gunna be mighty tired tomorrow. i dont plan on sleeping tonight.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Yikes! I have had many short nights this last week. I'm used to going to bed around 11:30-12 and getting up at 9:30 but I averaged about 5 hours of sleep a night last week. It was rough!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I had short and long nights the last week, short before the tests, long after them :lol: (very clever I know:lol

I am very bored, been checking out this proverb/quote/sayings website.. put one in my signature that I love, and my mom used to day A LOT! 
Laun=pay, heimsins=the world, eru=are, vanþakklæti=ungraditudeness


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> Tamma- do you open them at the 24th ?:smile:
> Cause we do that too, I think I read somewhere that the nordic countries do that :smile:


Yes we do. So seems that this is a nordic special  I've understood that presents will be opened in 25th elsewhere in the world.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

yup, those poor things, we'll just have to send them present opening vibes :lol:

I finally fell asleep at around 4:30 am, and my mom barges into my room so early... 
I need more sleep.


----------



## TaMMa89

Me too! I stayed up something around 4:30am too and I had to wake up early for my riding lesson. Now feel sleepy.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

haha :lol:

I'm waiting for a call from the guy who is driving my mare here. He's gonna call when he's in Mosfellsbær (a town that's my neighborhoods neighbor) and then it's off to the stables to pick up Stína :smile:









Today's Jólasveinn (santa) is Stúfur, the short one :lol: He stole pans and ate the burnt leftovers from them.


----------



## TaMMa89

Haha  This santa sounds pretty useful.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

He actually is :lol:
And he's so small tht you can just stuff him in your cabinet and keep him there for the rest of the year :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Have a good morning/day/evening/night.

I leave you now and start to packet christmas gifts that I'll give to my friends .


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

oh noes, Tamma must not leave! 
Well, have fun packing!

the guy with my horse has still not called... I'm getting sick of this tiring waiting game!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Helloooo, how is everyone doing? 

Regards


----------



## PoptartShop

8171. :d


----------



## Vidaloco

8172
Its turned really cold and the wind is howling. I have all the dogs in the house and one or all of them are sleeping and farting. :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

8173

We'll, I'm gonna g oto sleep! I'm heading out to the stables around noon, and therefore have to wake up a bit early!

Good night, everyone!


----------



## TaMMa89

At school again. The last week and then this is over. Yay!  I still consider having a new practical training place or something in the January if I won't find a job.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning everyone! .

As TaMMa said, this is my last week too before I break up for my limited holidays  _(Well got to come on next monday but that will be it, from Tuesday I'll be off from work until Jan 1)._

So how's everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ough, getting my tack is so much.. trouble ( english needs a word for vesen :lol

It's ad my dad's place, but my dad's out at see, and my sister is living there. Well, my sister was almost late for work, and couldn't really get me the tack, but got someone to open for her, so she came to my mom's place (where I am) to drop off the tack. Well, the only thing she managed to find was a bit that she owned years ago, and it has shanks (albeit very short ones, but not ideal for what I'm going to do, stretch Stína's neck and such)
So now I have to take the bus to my dad's and get in there with my sister's key, take the bus back. take the same bus, but heading the other way to the stables...


----------



## PoptartShop

8177. Ah, happy Monday! :evil: The weekend went by too fast for me, booooo.  LOL! Back to school again. Just can't wait 'till Friday...then Christmas break for 2wks!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

well, it started snowing snoflakes the size of the faroe islands, so I'm delaying going for a bit...


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm home.

We were allowed to leave very early today. Next 2 days will consist of personal meetings with the teacher only. One meeting takes maybe something around ½ hours and if you haven't meeting you have nothing to do at the school. My meeting is tomorrow so the day after tomorrow is a day off for me. Yay!


----------



## Vidaloco

8180
Brrrrrrrr its cold I need some slippers. Just checked the temp gauge its 4 :shock: (-15C)
Hey Poptart did you get any of that nasty ice storm last week?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

you landlocked landmasses! Thankfully Iceland has the gulf stream, if it weren't for it, Iceland wouldn't have been habitable! 









Þvörusleikir is today's jólasveinn. He used to steal þvaras (pictured, used to stir food) and lick them, and that's why he's so skinny!


----------



## Vidaloco

8181

Sis don't forget to tell us about todays Jólasveinn


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I already have! :smile:



Sissimut-icehestar said:


> you landlocked landmasses! Thankfully Iceland has the gulf stream, if it weren't for it, Iceland wouldn't have been habitable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Þvörusleikir is today's jólasveinn. He used to steal þvaras (pictured, used to stir food) and lick them, and that's why he's so skinny!


----------



## PoptartShop

*8183*. Yay; 4 more days...then break!  Woot-woot! I have a math quiz tomorrow (it'll be easy, lol) & then a Business Essentials quiz as well- ALSO easy, haha.
Today went by pretty fast...let's just hope the whole week does!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I am surprisingly tired, for not having done anything today...


----------



## Jehanzeb

I am tired too after having soo much work today. Feeling like sleeping earlier today 

So what's everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## PoptartShop

*8186*. Almost done my homework! 
Wow, I just finished this GREAT book in...A DAY! LOL! :lol: I got it yesterday, it's called "Two*Way Street*- about a girl & a guy, who are going to college but they broke up, & are facing many hard times...I can't really explain it, but it is AWESOME.  I couldn't put it down. Recommended for teens/young adults, but very good!


----------



## buckaroo2010

ughh im slowly getting over this sinus crud


----------



## PoptartShop

8188.  Off to sleep, goodnight!


----------



## free_sprtd

poopity poop poopity poop


blah.

8189


----------



## RusticWildFire

I'm tired. Ready to go to sleep! Almost done with school....1 more exam on Thursday and I'm free for a month! ...well..besides work. Poo.

8190


----------



## Jehanzeb

Rise and shine everyone .

Good morning all and how are we doing today?

Regards


----------



## PoptartShop

8192. Blah, getting ready for school!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I think I'm sick... well, I know I am since I almost threw up just now...


----------



## Jehanzeb

What happened? Did you eat something inappropriate?

Do let us know....you made us worried now...

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Get well soon Sis!

I have a day off tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## RusticWildFire

aww sis! Feel better...


I'm enjoying a day off. Did some running around/errands and shopping. Got a few Christmas presents. 

8196


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Thanks everyone!
I'm feeling lots better now.. It was probably lack of sleep more than anything else. I went waaay to late to bed and my mom accidentally woke me up before 7.

I went to the stables, but only for maybe 20 mins or so... 

And today's Jólasveinn is...








Pottaskefill! He licks the leftovers from inside pots :smile:

They all seem very similar around now, but there are some interesting ones to come :smile: Even my favourite!


----------



## TaMMa89

Haha  What a hilarious picture


----------



## PoptartShop

8198. Glad you're doing better Sis!  Ah, the math quiz was SO easy...LOL, it was like 5 problems! :shock: I guess preparing for the REAL test (an actual TEST, not a quiz! it's like 2 pages I think) is Friday. It'll be easy though, since I'm really good at this math (we're doing trig/geometry stuff)- I HATE math...but if I know how to do it, it's easy. LOL!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

thanks poptart! 

Tamma- I love those pics! They're always on out milkcartons around christmas :smile:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Get better soon sis!


----------



## Vidaloco

8201
Glad your better Sis. My husband gets like that sometimes when he doesnt get enough sleep. You need to get to bed earlier 
Thanks for posting the Jólasveinn, we are starting to look forward to it everyday.


----------



## RusticWildFire

I'm glad you are feeling better! I get sick if I don't sleep enough or eat enough too...I've even passed out a few times from it. It's no fun! Better get to bed early tonight  

8202


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Thanks everyone! My mom's removing the computer at midnight today so I'll get enough sleep :smile:
Vida- It makes me glad that you like it :smile: I love this little tradition of ours, and it really shows how poor people here were that the fact that what made the Jólasveinar evil was that they stole the leftovers that had burnt to their pots!

We were one of the porest nations in Europe not a hundred years ago!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning everyone,

Get well soon Sissi! (Early to bed early to rise, makes men healthy wealthy and wise!") hahaha...that's what I remembered when you told us that it was due to lack of sleep.

So how is everyone else doing?

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Good morning! 
I fell asleep a little late but I was up before 11 :smile:
And no feeling like i'm gonna throw up :lol:


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning . Nice to hear that you are feeling much better .

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Hello everybody

I cleaned up my room for Christmas today .


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hello TaMMa, you cleaned your room 8 days before Christmas! wow!...Is it going to stay clean until then? 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Yes it will :wink: I'll perhaps vacuum it before Christmas or something but won't do nothing bigger. I'm pretty tidy person, don't leave items lying around etc.

There are something wrong with our rowhouse's heating system. Our neigbor came to us and told that the boiler of the heating system has damaged and water inside it runs to the furnance which keeps our house warm... My dad went with him and now they try to do something with it. I hope that we won't lose our hot water/heating.


----------



## Jehanzeb

hmm that is strange, do you have boilers outside of your house? or are they fitted inside?

Wow you are pretty clean/tidy person, if you see my room you'll get a shock. Everything is at random place and when you have to find something you'll never able to find (atleast not when you need it). .

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I am as far away from tidy as one can be. The one thing I can't do though, is leave food or drinks in my room!

Well, I just came from the stables, worked with her a little bit, streched her neck for maybe 10 mins. 

Now I'm in the re-heating process. Lying under my thick covers next to an radiator. I always freeze while I'm waiting for the bus.

Ok, today's Jólasveinn, Askasleikir! He licked the askar (wooden bowls with a lid people used for plates) before the cats and dogs got to them. He is the last one of the leftover eating santas :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

8212

Thank you Sis


----------



## buckaroo2010

So im pretty much done with school now until after schirstmas  im so happy about that and im ready for the Holidays!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i have the rest of this week and then i have like 16 days off including weekends.


----------



## PoptartShop

8215.  Whew! I'm tired. I rode Daytona tonight; she's doing so much better with the jumps. Not rushing as much...we're finally making some progress!  YAY! 2 more days of school...then break! Woot!


----------



## RusticWildFire

yay for you and daytona! 

Tomorrow is my last exam (well, technically today now lol) but anyway. yes...then home to see my horses! Woot!  

8216


----------



## TaMMa89

Jehanzeb said:


> hmm that is strange, do you have boilers outside of your house? or are they fitted inside?
> 
> Wow you are pretty clean/tidy person, if you see my room you'll get a shock. Everything is at random place and when you have to find something you'll never able to find (atleast not when you need it). .
> 
> Regards


It's outside at a outbuilding. My dad and neigbor could do nothing with it so it's still leaking... Our house is something around 4yrs old so I don't think that this is right.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Today's jólasveinn before I skip off the the stables/mall








Hurðaskellir (english: Doorbanger)
He disturbed people in their sleep by banging their doors and making all kinds of noises :smile:
My second fav. one :smile:


----------



## TaMMa89

Haha  Hurðaskellir seems pretty amusing. The inventor of your santas has obviously had a good sense of humor 

I have a Christmas party tomorrow and I'm glad because most of my friends are coming. Then I have a Christmas party of our riding club.


----------



## RusticWildFire

lol sis these pictures are quite amusing. I looked back a little bit quickly to see if you did, but if you don't mind could you explain what these are all about? They're cute.

8220


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Sure thing RWF :smile:

These are 13 brothers and together they are called Jólasveinarnir (The Yule lads)
They live in the mountains and come one by one to people. When they were younger they used to prank and steal from people, but now kids all over Iceland put shoes in their windows and the Jólasveinn that comes to town that day puts a little something in it (so we get 13 little presents and then we get the big stuff on the 24th! Our holiday season rocks) :smile: But if you're naughty, you get a rotten potatoe! :twisted:

But who can blame them for being so bad in their younger years when you know their family. They are the sons of the trölls (not the ones with the crazy hair :lol: but the original Icelandic and Nordic ones) Grýla and Leppalúði.
Grýla's favourite food is naughty children(here if your naughty you not only do not get something in your shoe but you're eaten too :shock. She's a mean old lady.
Leppalúði is the abused husband with no backbone. He's a failure. (Lúði is Icelandic for dork)

And who can forget about their lovable pet, Jólakötturinn (the Christmas cat). He eats children too, but the children that don't get any clothes for Christmas.









The pictures I post here are all from our milk company. It features them on their cartons around Christmas.

(as a side note, I rode a mare called Grýla this year. It was the sweatest mare, bombproof with killer tölt.. why she was named after this beast, I have no clue)


----------



## TaMMa89

That's interesting story Sis! I love lores like this. I know that we have gnomes, goblins, elves and spirits but they don't relate to Christmas but our ancient religion before Christianity. I still assume that your santas stem from myths like this? I mean I think we have a pretty lot of similarities because we both are nordic countries.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

It would be my guess that they have roots in our mythology, rather than they just popped up around the time "Christmas" began to be celibrated here. 

Even before christianity there was a holiday around this time in Iceland, that the heathens celibrated.


----------



## wanderlust

Tomorrow is the one year anniversary of this thread. 

At the current rate of posting it will take about 177 years to hit 1,000,000 replies.

We have our work cut out for us!


----------



## PoptartShop

8225.  Gonna get ready for school; LAST day *thank God!* 'till Christmas break! Oh, am I gonna be happy when I get off that bus. LOL! I'm tired of waking up early. :lol:


----------



## RusticWildFire

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> Sure thing RWF :smile:
> 
> These are 13 brothers and together they are called Jólasveinarnir (The Yule lads)
> They live in the mountains and come one by one to people. When they were younger they used to prank and steal from people, but now kids all over Iceland put shoes in their windows and the Jólasveinn that comes to town that day puts a little something in it (so we get 13 little presents and then we get the big stuff on the 24th! Our holiday season rocks) :smile: But if you're naughty, you get a rotten potatoe! :twisted:
> 
> But who can blame them for being so bad in their younger years when you know their family. They are the sons of the trölls (not the ones with the crazy hair :lol: but the original Icelandic and Nordic ones) Grýla and Leppalúði.
> Grýla's favourite food is naughty children(here if your naughty you not only do not get something in your shoe but you're eaten too :shock. She's a mean old lady.
> Leppalúði is the abused husband with no backbone. He's a failure. (Lúði is Icelandic for dork)
> 
> And who can forget about their lovable pet, Jólakötturinn (the Christmas cat). He eats children too, but the children that don't get any clothes for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures I post here are all from our milk company. It features them on their cartons around Christmas.
> 
> (as a side note, I rode a mare called Grýla this year. It was the sweatest mare, bombproof with killer tölt.. why she was named after this beast, I have no clue)


\




Wow! That's really interesting. Thank you . I heard of the shoe thing before but I had no idea where it came from. My friend in grade school always put her shoes out and got candy and stuff in them. 

8226


----------



## TaMMa89

Howdy!

I've my Christmas party today and it went so well! It was so wonderful to meet my friends again.


----------



## TaMMa89

*I've=I'd. Where are my thoughts wondering again?

And besides this I'm officially jobless again. We finished our course today (got our diplomas and some cake).


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I've been super busy today.. I overslept for my "getting-grades"-day.. and I haven't sat down in my home until now at 23:39.

But man, was it a fun day :smile:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Yes, I know, DPing is bad, but I'm just gonna throw today's Jólasveinn inn :smile:








Skyrgámur steals and eats skyr (a dairy product, kinda like very thick yohgurt, but still different. It's reaaaally good)

He's not too complicated :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

8231

My husband is working this weekend and may have to work Christmas :-(
I guess its better than being out of a job like so many are. 
congrats to everyone for last days of school, tests, getting grades and finishing courses


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

thanks Vida! 
Too bad about your husband though.. I hope he'll get Christmas day off!









Then it's Bjúgnakrækir. He eats bjúgu (meat thingees, similar to hot dogs), the ones that hung from the celing (where they were smoked).


----------



## TaMMa89

I had a christmas party of our riding club today... I also had a christmas tree but I left it outside temporarily (I'll take it inside a day before christmas eve).


----------



## PoptartShop

8234. Ah Vida; my Mom feels the same way. My Dad's working on Christmas. Blah, oh well- you're right, it is better than not having a job.  
But yeah, everything's well! I just got FULLY done my Christmas shopping- also got a few things for myself. :lol: LOL, with all the sales I couldn't resist!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I havn't gotten any of my christmas presents... I'm gonna go early tomorrow to try to avoid all the crazyness.
But it's so weird, I was thinking to myself, wait! I havn't done any homework this weekend! Then it changed into.. wow, I'm kinda messed up xD

But today's Jólasveinn is my and my mom's favourite one!









Gluggagægir (E. Window-peeker) :lol: He peeked in through the widows to search for something valuable to steal !


----------



## Vidaloco

8236
I like them all  So far I favor the pot licker's best.


----------



## TaMMa89

The picture of Gluggagægir is fun! Whole the santa looks somehow so stunned 

I had pretty succesful riding lesson today.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

hey everyone ! i haven't posted in .. well it seems like soooo long ... so how is everyone ??!!! 
:]


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

My toes.. they are so swollen..


----------



## PoptartShop

8240.  I'm good! Just chillaxing, I'm SO glad I'm on a 2-wk break! Yay for no hw, haha. :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

I've a date with the Sandman soon or at least I hope so.

So goodnight now
View attachment Uni.bmp
.


----------



## Vidaloco

8242



Sissimut-icehestar said:


> My toes.. they are so swollen..


Are you OK? too much shopping or something else?


----------



## Salty_alydaR

CHRISTMAS COUNTDOWN!

3..count em 3! days until Christmas!!

is anyone else jumping out of their socks from the excitement? or is it just me??


----------



## TaMMa89

Good evening!

How is everyone


----------



## PoptartShop

8245.  Yay, 3 days! I just cleaned my hermit crab's tank, & finished wrapping all the gifts.  Woot! Now I just need to find the time to polish & clean my riding boots, they are pretty icky. :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Pop sounds like you got a pretty busy day!
I'm so read for Christmas!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Vidaloco said:


> 8242
> 
> 
> Are you OK? too much shopping or something else?


 They're alright now! I was very PO and jumped out in wet shoes.. that's not so clever in below-zero temperatures.

But no, I havn't bought any of my christmas presents. I'm gonna have to be super active tomorrow since we open them on the 24th...


----------



## PoptartShop

8248. Yeah, today was kinda busy for me. Glad I got it all done though...tomorrow I will polish my boots!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

okey! Today's Jólasveinn is Gáttaþefur!








He could smell his favourite, laufabrauð (Laufabrauð - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia), from miles away, thanks to his big nose.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Salty_alydaR said:


> CHRISTMAS COUNTDOWN!
> 
> 3..count em 3! days until Christmas!!
> 
> is anyone else jumping out of their socks from the excitement? or is it just me??


... 'raises hand in excitement!!!'
I AM, I AM, I AM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

wooo!! right on, right on!!


----------



## RusticWildFire

I'm excited for Christmas! 

8252


----------



## Jehanzeb

Finally I got holidays from work and now start paying more attention to my own business . How is everyone doing?

Is everyone ready for Christmas?!

Regards


----------



## Vidaloco

8254

OK I have found a favorite Gáttaþefur. Anyone with a nose like that and a love for bread can't be all bad. 


I'm ready for Christmas, only because I didn't need to do anything :lol:
Going to my sisters for dinner so no food to buy and cook and don't have to do a major house cleaning.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Salty_alydaR said:


> wooo!! right on, right on!!


YAY!!!!!!!!!! 
lol


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

my christmas is tomorrow :grin:

you poor things, having to wait until the 25th :lol:

anywho, I came to introduce the second to last Jólasveinn, Ketkrókur








he used a long stick with a hook on the end to get himself some hangikjöt (smoked lamb meat) :smile:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

OMG. christmas is almost here, christmas is almost here! 


hows everyone doing with there last minute shopping? ;]


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

ahhh i cant wait i am sooo excited for christmass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I haven't bought something for my mom yet... I have an idea, but it's not that great...


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

whats your idea?


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> my christmas is tomorrow :grin:
> 
> you poor things, having to wait until the 25th :lol:


Mine too! Or actually it's TODAY (It's 1:11am :wink!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

It's present opening day here in Iceland too :smile:
Þorláksmessa (Thorlakur's mass) is over!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

9 minutes until Christmas Eve!!!


----------



## RusticWildFire

It's officially Christmas eve  Exactly


----------



## wanderlust

yah for christmas eve. I don't have anything wrapped!


----------



## RusticWildFire

I have a bunch of stuff to wrap..and still a few things to buy...and I have to work tomorrow too! AAAHHHHHH lol


----------



## Gingerrrrr

merry xmas eve


----------



## RusticWildFire

8268 


Merry Christmas to those of you who are celebrating!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

whats everyone doing today to celebrate?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Good food, present opening!
We just had rice porridge and one dish had a peach stone in it, and the one who gets it wins chokolates, and I won! For the second time of all the years we have had this tradition (long before I was born).

And the last Jólasveinn is Kertasníkir. :smile:








He stole candles and ate them :lol:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Merry Christmas Eve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3333


----------



## Vidaloco

Merry Christmas Eve and Day to everyone. Not sure if I will make it on Tomorrow so I'll say it now.....


----------



## Jehanzeb

Merry Christmas guys!! 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!

I had a wonderful christmas riding today. I went to a local riding stable with a small group of other people, cleaned up boxes and after that we had a change to ride a free of charge. Because I was the last one which arrived at the stable I did everything little later than others - which meant that I was the last who left the stable. In the end everybody else has gone and I was alone with an old lesson mare having my christmas ride. The arena was covered with plenty of snow and the mare, who is normally pretty slow and lazy, was brisk and cooperative. I even asked her to do few turns on the forehand when walking. After that I asked her to trot but she caught it that I would want more turns on the forehand - what a silly horse 

It's sad to think that this was the last Christmas Eve there because the stable will be disbanded in the next summer. I reckon that I'll remind that Christmas Eve and the old mare with a smile on my face in the next Christmas and later.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I've opened up all of my presents! I got some pretty neat stuff! Even half-chaps! (I didn't even know we had them here)
My mom got me pretty awesome saddle bags (I'm just gonna have to go for a long trek next summer :lol
And I got loads of riding clothes, a huge wallpaper showing horse colours, a book aaand, I think that's it horse wise!


----------



## buckaroo2010

Merry Christmas eve everyone! I hope you had good food and good presents!


----------



## TaMMa89

Our christmas ham seems to be pretty tough in this year :sad: I love tender christmas ham so that isn't fun.


----------



## Vidaloco

8278
I got a toothache for Christmas. Made it a little tough to eat dinner but I gotter done. Still taking loads of Advil and salt water. Its a tooth that has bothered me off and on for awhile, I fear I will have to have it pulled :-(
It was a great day visiting with family though.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

There is an unknown disease here in Iceland. Thankfully it was just one herd that was isolated before it spread.
Out of 30 horses 15 have now died. And the remaining 15 are very sick. Those poor horses and their owners. :sad:


----------



## Vidaloco

8279
Oh dear Sis, hope Stina and little Asi are not affected


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww Sis that's horrible! :sad: Hopefully the disease doesn't spread more and your horses won't catch it.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

thankfully Asi is on the other side of the country and Stína is very safe.
They now think it was Salmonella or something in that direction. People are trying their hardest to save the horses and to keep it from spreading. All safety precautions are on in the stables these poor animals are in.


----------



## PoptartShop

8282. Ah, I'm back everyone, finally things have settled down. The holidays are so busy! Today was my dad's b-day too, so it was a bit busy. Whew!
Okay, here's what I got for Christmas:

Wii Fit (it's SO fun & cool!)
Wii Music
Animal Crossing: City Folk
Lots of clothes from American Eagle, & dELiA's. 
Earrings, lip gloss, & a Burt's Bees lip balm & lotions kit (smells so good!)
Cute slipper-socks
Money
& a lot of love of course!  Christmas was a lot of fun, except I'm not too happy it didn't snow, eh. LOL. Oh well!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

16 horses dead
6-8 seriously ill
:sad:


----------



## TaMMa89

I cross my fingers for those sick horses :sad:.

Yay! Channel Four broadcasts Hidalgo tonight.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

21 gone
only 9 left from that herd


----------



## horselover824

thats so sad I hope the horses get better


----------



## PoptartShop

8287.  Aww, that's a shame.


----------



## mlkarel2010

8288.... it's always sad when horses die... especially when you know you can't do anything about it


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I know, it's really horrible. Horse diseases rarely come up here, with all the import laws and all that.
I just hope the remaining 9 horses were not as sick as the other ones.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey guys how is everyone?? Hope you all had a good Christmas!


----------



## mlkarel2010

hey mariah, i had a good one, how bout you?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

mine was great!
I'm going for a ride today at 4 with my BO. First time riding my mare outside a pen! Wish me luck!


----------



## TaMMa89

Somebody got a new laptop today! 

Good luck Sis! I've heard that it's forbidden to import horses in Iceland.

I feel a little melancholy just now. I had a riding lesson today and I rode a stallion of the stable (the horse in my avatar). That was very prolly the last time when I rode him because he has been sold and going to leave the stable after few days. He has been at the riding stable longer than I've ridden and is one of my favorite horses. And he was so nice today, such a gentleman...


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

yup, it's forbidden to import horses, and bits and something else too, and everything else horse-related has to be steralyzed.

on a different note, my knee just made a weird noise, my very injured knee...

Anyway, I'm heading to sleep. It's already after midnight!


----------



## Vidaloco

8295
haven't ridden my horse in 2 weeks.:shock: we went from riding every day to nothing. Between the sub zero weather to Christmas obligations to hunting season its been awful. I'm hoping to get a ride in tomorrow. It will be monday so hopefully all the hunters have gone home. I think its wild turkey season so the men hunting are real idiots and shooting higher in the air than for deer. I don't know the logic in that but I think the bullet will travel farther if its shot up rather than out.:?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

well, I can finalyy ride and now I'm sick :x

The rest of the sick hores are recovering. A few were still ill yesterday but most are more than likely gonna make it :smile:


----------



## mlkarel2010

that's good news. get well soon!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm feeling better now! 
I'm so gonna ride tomorrow, I've been fussing over not doing it today all day.


----------



## TaMMa89

Get well soon, Sis!

I was pretty stupid today. I thought and thought how I could connect my new laptop Internet and finally ended up to contact the customer service of our operator. They told me that if we have a broadband (like we have) I have to only put a cabel between the laptop and a free gate of our modem. Well, at least my mom had fun when she heard how wise I was 

The next step is that I try to set up a wireless connection and I'm afraid that I have to interfere the custom service again because I don't understand almost anything about that.


----------



## Vidaloco

8300

I got to ride my horse today  It was a short muddy ride but it was fun anyway.

Tamma I have wireless internet. If its like mine everything is already in the little thing you plug into your USB port. No software to download or anything. Just need to have a clear signal like a cell phone. I love mine.


----------



## PoptartShop

8301.  Aww that's great Vida!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm going to see a movie with my friend and then go riding! 
I refuse to be sick today!


----------



## Vidaloco

8303
I need to go to the grocery store today but I just can't seem to get motivated to leave the house :-|


----------



## TaMMa89

Vidaloco said:


> Tamma I have wireless internet. If its like mine everything is already in the little thing you plug into your USB port. No software to download or anything. Just need to have a clear signal like a cell phone. I love mine.


There's a built-in modem in my laptop so I don't need an individual usb thing. But I don't know how to connect this modem because our desktop uses a landline which has been connected with a separate modem and cabels. (I manage to contact my laptop if I put a cable between the laptop and the modem of our desktop but I still want a wireless connection too). I contacted our operator today but I chose a wrong part of the customer service and they gave me a number which costs almost 90 cents per min so you can believe that I won't call this number if it isn't necessary. I'm not sure but I think that I should be able to take a wireless connection with our old broadband (without getting a new broadband subscription I mean) even if our desktop uses a landline and our current broadband has been installed with the desktop. I even found a some kind of instructions how to install a wireless connection but I'm not wise enough to do it myself (I should define something about our modem and I don't know anything about things like this).


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm in an aftersock state...


----------



## PoptartShop

8306. Ack, time for bed! Goodnight HF!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm getting sicker... :sad:


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww Sis  I keep repeating: get well soon.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

yeah.. I'm just getting sicker and sicker.. I feel pretty lousy right now


----------



## PoptartShop

8310. I hope you feel better Sis!


----------



## Vidaloco

Awww Sis, don't start the new year with being sick :-( 
is it a cold type sick or stomach flu type sick? I'm not sure which is worse but I think the stomach kind doesn't last as long. 
You need to start carrying some hand sanitizer with you and use it constantly. I do and I rarely get sick. I'm a bit germophobic though :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

But on the other hand, if you're a normal person in normal surroundings it isn't perhaps good to use sanitizer every day. It destroys also beneficial flora on your skin. And it isn't good to be too hygienic because light "contamination" helps your immune system to be alert and you more healthier. I think that it's good to use sanitizer when there are some kind of epidemic close to your corner or if you visit somewhere where you can be exposed hevier than normally. Or if you for example visit a town and you have to eat something with your fingers but you can't wash your hands.

Sorry Vida


----------



## Vidaloco

No problem Tamma. Thats is when I use it, I don't use it at home. Only when I have been out in a public place and had to touch lots of things others have touched like shopping carts and doors. I think it came from when I used to smoke. I was constantly putting my hand to my mouth so I got in the habit of using the sanitizer when out in public before I would smoke a cigarette.


----------



## RegalCharm

But do they really disinfect your hands? 

"It's been shown that, as long as your hands are not visibly soiled, alcohol-based sanitizers are an alternative to disinfect your hands," said Dr. Dawn Nolt of Children's Hospital. 

Gels, creams and lotions all promise to kill germs. But depending on the store and the brand, you may be buying a product that doesn't get the job done. 

"The alcohol content has to be above 60 percent in order to do an adequate job," Nolt said. 

Sixty percent -- that's the magic number that biologists have cited in study after study. 

Some brands have only 40 percent, 30 percent or even 3 percent alcohol content. 

Channel 4 Action News simulated both types -- above 60 percent and below. Nolt put her fingers on agar plates of growth medium before and after using the sanitizers and put the dishes in a sterile box. 

Twenty-four hours later, as expected, bacteria grew in the 30 percent alcohol content; however, it also grew on the 62 percent alcohol content, as well. 

It's not a full-blown scientific experiment, but it does shake the faith in the conventional wisdom about hand sanitizers. 

If that's true, why have hand sanitizers become so popular? 

Glo Germ simulates the bacteria and other bugs that might be on your hands. 

Wash you hands then slide them under a black light and see the bacteria, viruses, and fungi that can sicken you and everyone you touch. 

The right hand sanitizers are OK in a pinch, but there is a better way. 

Infection control specialists said start with warm water, then add the soap. 

"So, you want to put it on wet hands that spreads the soap around. You want to scrub in between your fingers, around your hands, lather up for a good 15 to 30 seconds," infection control specialist Mario Fabrizio said. 

If you're serious about disinfecting your hands, use professional products with 70 to 90 percent alcohol content. 

One final point: The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention's guidelines say if you use a hand sanitizer and they're dry within 10 to 15 seconds, you haven't used enough


----------



## Vidaloco

8315

Very interesting! thanks. I always do my ABC's when I wash my hands :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

8316.  Happy New Year's, you guys!


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm not sure about our sanitizer but I think it's pretty same that clinic and hospitals use over here. Liquid that smells very strongly alcohol and I think that mom bought it in a pharmacy. As to using of it, I'm not sure but I reckon that our official instructions aren't so "secure" than the quideline told by RC. Have to check this the next time when (or hopefully if) I have to visit a local clinic. There are bottles of sanitizer with instructions all around the clinic.

I tend to use our sanitizer if my mom or dad have caught a stomach flu or I have to visit somewhere where I can be exposed to that. I've heard that sanitizer doesn't destroy viruses so effectively than bacteria but still think that it's better than nothing especially when I'm suffering from emetophobia. I can also use it if I've have to eat with my fingers and I'm somewhere where I can't wash my hands. It's also better than nothing.

Still thanks for the information RC. Maybe I should next to go a liquor store and buy a bottle of something with a high percentage of alcohol (absinth? I'm an abstainer so I don't know alcohols very well) and wash my hands with it :wink:


----------



## mlkarel2010

8318

sorry, i'm a tad lost.... I like the aloe purell sanatizer, it smells good


----------



## Vidaloco

8319
I figure whatever it does, it makes me feel better using it when washing my hands is impossible. I love the bath and body works stuff with moisturizer in it. I carry a grapefruit scented one in my purse.


----------



## PoptartShop

8320.  Ah, glad we're back on, finally! I missed this place, lol. :lol: Ew, so I have ONE more day until school starts. I miss Christmas break already!


----------



## mlkarel2010

8321 

same here poptart, but i REALLY want winter to be over

I can't ride in winter


----------



## Jehanzeb

Good Morning all....

Wow it is sooo cold. So cold that it makes me feel I am back to an Ice age. 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Haha  

I skipped my riding lesson because of the weather. It's something around -17C over here.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

how come it's cold everywhere except here?
well, not that I'm complaining :lol: it's just really weird.
I start school tomorrow :sad: I'm not up for it...


----------



## Vidaloco

8324
Don't say that too loud Sis, the weather witches might hear you and drop your temperature :lol:
It was beautiful here yesterday in the 60's then bam back to the 30's today.
We got to ride our trails though. We haven't been able to ride them since November 1st. All the hunters got their deer so its all ours again :lol: It was really pretty and we had a nice ride.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

that's great Vida :smile:

I'm taking the bus in like 20 mins to pick up my schedule. I haven't slept in the last 20 hours. So needless to say, I'm not in the best mood... maybe a stop at the stables on the way home will fix that :wink:


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all,

It was snow all over the place this morning. My eyes were all ****** white looking at the snow. It was a pretty view however very dangerous to drive on a side roads where there is no salt on the road. 

So what's everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Howdy!

It's a little warmer over here today.


----------



## mlkarel2010

it's cold again here...


----------



## PoptartShop

*8329.  *Ah, I'm SO lucky I have no hw. :lol: Today went by pretty fast...however, I wasn't thrilled that my Christmas break was over. LOL!


----------



## mlkarel2010

8330 because we missed a day we were supposed to take finals on we now have a whole week to take 5 finals and then mess around in the classes we are done in. so no homework all week


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

my internet was down all yesterday!
I hate it, it's just so unstable!

First day of school was not that bad.. I managed to finish all of my homework in school, so now I'm completely free :smile:


----------



## Jehanzeb

Its nearly -9 here. I canceled my horse riding tonight. It's way too cold...will wait till the weather gets better .

hows everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## PoptartShop

8333. Whew, home from school!  Went by a bit slower today, eh. Wasn't too bad though. I only have math hw!


----------



## TaMMa89

Yay! I had my riding lesson today.

Schools seems to start over here tomorrow. I'm not sure because I haven't school.


----------



## mlkarel2010

8335 

I haven't ridden in so long... It's making me crazy...


----------



## PoptartShop

8336. Ah, Daytona was lame earlier in the week, so I just basically groomed her lol. :lol: But tomorrow I'm going riding, since she's not lame anymore (she wasn't too bad, just a teensy bit off)- unless it rains, I don't wanna get all muddy! It was rainy today so I didn't even bother.


----------



## mlkarel2010

8337

I want to ride if it ever gets above 20 out...


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all! 

Regards


----------



## RegalCharm

morning,

TodayRain/Snow*H:40°* *L:26°*TomorrowSnow Showers*H:29°* *L:22°*


----------



## Jehanzeb

Wow full weather history. Here is mine 

*Current Nearest Observations*:
*cloudy 0°C
SW (3 mph)
**Relative Humidity (%)*: 86,
*Pressure (mB)*: 1027, Rising,
*Visibility*: Good

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

I don't know anything else about our weather but we have something around -19 C over here now. And the temperature keeps going down


----------



## mlkarel2010

it's snowing again here


----------



## Jehanzeb

Its mild here today.

Morning all 

Regards


----------



## RegalCharm

snow, school canceled for the boy, I got to go out, but don't want to


----------



## Jehanzeb

Ooo so RegalCharm is in the Carrot business too 

Welcome RegalCharm!

Regards


----------



## RegalCharm

even a blind squirrel trips on those dang things, I have to admit though
the first one ever I run across was an offering to steal one.

Temptation was to great to resist. LOL


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I am so beat! When I came home yesterday I fell asleep almost immidietly (I only took a shower first) and slept for 10 hours... 
Now I've been out for 13 hours and it's heavenly to snuggle up in my bed!... I can't even bring myself to plug in the charger for my laptop.. :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

Heyyy everyone!!! I aint been on lately how is everyone?


----------



## TaMMa89

There was an odd light on our night sky tonight. More bigger and brighter than a normal star.


----------



## mlkarel2010

Was it a planet? Planets do that a lot


----------



## TaMMa89

It's possible. I don't know because I'm not very savvy with cosmos or heavenly bodies. This odd light still stole my attention when I was taking a turn outside and later when picking mommy up from work.


----------



## mlkarel2010

It's probably a planet. But I can't see the sky the same way you do, so don't take my word for it


----------



## Jehanzeb

Was it a reddish shiny thing? most probably a shooting star? I have no idea unless I can see it myself. However whatever it was if you have prayed to God at that moment that wish would have come true 
That's what I heard from old people 

Regards


----------



## RegalCharm

not pray to God, but make a wish upon a shooting star. and it would come true.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Oh so the saying is right then Regal? It must be as you said it  hahaha.
I meant the "wish" but could not remember the right word, later I did remembered it and wrote it however didn't realize to change the previous word 

Regards


----------



## RegalCharm

ok, that was your blonde moment for today, no more aloud till tomorrow. LOL


----------



## TaMMa89

No, the color of the light was yellowish like a normal star. But it was still so much bigger & brighter that I can't belive that it was a normal star. And it stayed on the sky for a long time .


----------



## Jehanzeb

hahahaha thanks Regal!! 

I have no idea what it was TaMMa, infact I wouldn't know even if I was there standing by you looking at the star 

Speaking of stars, I haven't seen a single star for a long time. Would they come in Winter nights?

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Maybe UFOs were attacking here? But then they noticed that there were nothing interesting here and went away?


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hahahaha yaa true 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Wow! What a great new layout  I like it.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Ya I like the horses and the hills 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Howdy! How is everyone?

I've one of my lazy days today. Just relaxing and lying on my bed while discussing over here.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hellooo

I just lost a car, well not lost as in loosing my car but I went out to buy a new car for my sister (she passed her test recently). She liked blue Peageot 307, while I was talking to the guy another party came and bought the car. The other party was talking about the same car with this guy's father and they agreed the payment and everything even before we could have gone for a test drive.

What a disappointment for her, and as a result I told her that I will buy her a BMW 3 series now.

So hows everyone else doing? Anything interesting happening out there?

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm now waing up on my own (without my alarm clock) at around 7 everyday... that's something new to me :lol:
But it's nice! I like being up before anyone else !

But now.. nothing interesting here.. I'm dreading the next 4 schooldays since they are all so long..


----------



## TaMMa89

I feel that I can fall asleep at any minute. I didn't sleep very well during the last night and now my body wants to take it back.

I still won't go to the bed yet because it's only 5:15pm here and I need to adjust my sleeping patterns.


----------



## PoptartShop

8368. Ugh; I can't believe this, I'm sick with a cold.  Ehh. I hate colds!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

I am reading Breaking Dawn. I'm one Chaptar in!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love Edward Cullen............


----------



## Simba

wow this thread has been going for ages


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Howdy!

How is everyone?


----------



## Vidaloco

8373
I'm very well, thanks for asking  We've been riding a lot lately, so thats good.


----------



## Jehanzeb

I haven't been riding since January this year. It might sound daft but it is very cold these days and our arena has open spaces and wind blows right on your face and hands jams with horse's reigns.

I might re-join again when the weather gets better .

Regards


----------



## Vidaloco

8375
Its normally pretty cold this time of year, but we have been fortunate to have some warm weather and no snow.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Here its all grey, damp, cold, dark, and snowish....eeee..I hate winter! I am a warm weather lover 

Regards


----------



## moomoo

8377

I think this has been the worst winter ever  No snow, just frost, ice, frost ice and now rain :evil: hmph. I forgot how awesome summer is, even though its a bit too hot doing jobs and such. Apparently it will be -22 by the end of Feb :shock:


----------



## moomoo

I wonder if global warming is actually happening :?

Hey, does anyone else think of really deep stuff when they are trying to fall asleep?


----------



## RegalCharm

Harold Ambler: Mr. Gore: Apology Accepted


----------



## farmpony84

I haven't had a soda in almost 3 weeks... water isyummy... i keep telling myself that... water is yummy....


----------



## Vidaloco

moomoo said:


> I wonder if global warming is actually happening :?
> 
> Hey, does anyone else think of really deep stuff when they are trying to fall asleep?


I have had the weight of the world dump into my brain when I'm trying to fall asleep :-(

*8381*


----------



## mlkarel2010

8382

I either think or read until i fall asleep...

speaking of that i have to read my mythology book for english... ugh


----------



## Jehanzeb

Goood Morning All 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

8384.

Here again


----------



## Jehanzeb

I am here since 8am this morning where were you TaMMa? 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Well...

I woke up something around 12:15pm  (yes, my sleeping patterns have changed because I've nothing to do now when I'm a jobless again). Then I took a bus and went to our neigbor city.

**** I hate prepositions. Usually I have to guess what kind of preposition I should use when writing English.


----------



## claireauriga

I had my first exam today - it went okay. Further exams are tomorrow, Friday and next Tuesday. After that I have five full free days until semester two begins on Monday 26th January.

Yesterday I came up with this amazing idea - on the Wednesday after my last exam, fly over to the Netherlands for £100 return, visit a friend, and have a mini-holiday. Unfortunately it's the last week she has to work on her MA thesis proposal.

If it was any other work, I'd say I'd come over and amuse myself. I want to see a bit of the Netherlands as I'd like to do a research project at a Dutch uni next year. But the thesis proposal is Important and she needs a proper working environment.

None of my friends are free, or I'd really be tempted to go to Paris for a few days. But the cost of a hotel for one person alone is very prohibitive.

Alas  If only I had more European friends!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Claire, come to Iceland! It's dirt cheap now with the króna fall :wink:

It's lovely to see more people in here again! I've been oh so busy and I'm really just sneaking on now.. I actually have English homework to do... (I don't like the long translations we get, I sound so stupid when I'm translating)


----------



## claireauriga

Unfortunately my nearest two airports don't fly to Iceland!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ah shoot :wink:

I never really think about that kind of stuff because there's only one international airport here, so I'm just used to thinking "if you want to go to other countries you go to _the_ airport" :lol:


----------



## claireauriga

Bristol and Cardiff are pretty esily accessible to me by public transport, which means that I can fly to most major European destinations, with some limitations on when flights are available and so on.

I'd really love to go visit a friend abroad because I've only had three short-haul aeroplane holidays in my whole entire life, and going on a plane on my own would be the most grown-up thing I've ever done.

I get really excited over doing 'grown-up' things  Yes, I'm twenty, yes, I live on my own when at uni and do all my own cooking, cleaning, laundry, etc. Yes, I sort out rent and utilities for five people. But grown-up stuff still makes me feel special xD


----------



## Jehanzeb

Despite being cold I went to Horse riding tonight. I first felt I would have forgotten how to ride but when I started it all came back into my head. Infact my instructor said "I never knew you would be riding like this after such a long break". I was laughing on myself to be honest because I could not believe that I was doing it.

Any how Claire, you should try going to Iceland and when you get there do send us some nice photos of the place . I'd love to go to Finland to try the car rallying there  since I watched TopGear 

Or I have a better idea, lets drive to Iceland or Finland in a road race?

Regards


----------



## mlkarel2010

It's really really cold here. I haven't ridden in so long!


----------



## moomoo

> Or I have a better idea, lets drive to Iceland or Finland in a road race?:grin:


YEAH! Once I've passed my test! lol, or I could do the public transport bit


----------



## Jehanzeb

Public transport sucks big time, quick quick pass your test!...haha 

Oh and Hellooo all 

Regards


----------



## RegalCharm

TodayPM Snow*H:18°* *L:8°*


----------



## moomoo

> Public transport sucks big time, quick quick pass your test!...haha :grin:


Tell me about it, college is 15mins drive from my house (20 mins max) and I am on the bus for over an hour! :shock:


----------



## claireauriga

Jehanzeb - condition of being a student in Bath = not owning a car. What that means is the council won't give you a parking permit for outside your house, should one be required, and the universities won't give you a parking permit on campus.

So we have to rely solely on buses.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Moomoo, my sister use to complain about the buses too  however now she goes by car (still she complains but this time it tends to hurt my ears less) 

Claire, I am not sure which area of Bath you are living but my sister use to live in private housing and I always parked my and her car there, not sure if council had to say something about it .

Anyhow, she is back to University halls for her last year so it's all good 

Lunch time now so see you all later 

Regards


----------



## claireauriga

Some areas don't need parking permits, but I'm sure you know that parking is an extremely scarce resource in Bath!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Yes surely I do understand. Driving is a nightmare there let alone parking 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Jehanzeb said:


> Despite being cold I went to Horse riding tonight. I first felt I would have forgotten how to ride but when I started it all came back into my head. Infact my instructor said "I never knew you would be riding like this after such a long break". I was laughing on myself to be honest because I could not believe that I was doing it.
> 
> Any how Claire, you should try going to Iceland and when you get there do send us some nice photos of the place . I'd love to go to Finland to try the car rallying there  since I watched TopGear
> 
> Or I have a better idea, lets drive to Iceland or Finland in a road race?
> 
> Regards



Haha  I recommend.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

How in the world are you gonna drive to Iceland xD? Stay in your car and pretend you're driving the whole ferry ride? :lol:

nah, but anyways how was everyone's day? Mine was filled with learning fun! *note sarcasm*

But I don't have to be in tomorrow until 10:30 :smile:


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hahaha. Well start with ferry ride and then when we get there, Race!!. I had a boring day, all day. I have finsihed the reports I had to do but now waiting for a meeting with the directors for past 1 week. 

Lets see when we get time to finish these off and start something new 

Regards


----------



## mlkarel2010

i'd be confused racing in Iceland. The whole other side of the road thing would get me killed


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hahha, similar thing happend with me when I drove to France however it took me 30mins to adjust myself of the traffic and then I was driving like I was born there .

Oh and Morning all, how is everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

mlkarel2010 said:


> i'd be confused racing in Iceland. The whole other side of the road thing would get me killed


 other side of the road?:shock:
I think you missed my explaination this one time, I just got confused and said the wrong thing :lol:
We drive on the same side as you :wink:


----------



## mlkarel2010

well I learned something today. So you drive on the Right side?


----------



## buckaroo2010

gahhh its def been a few days since I have been on..so much has happen my friends grandmother passed away sunday unecpectedly and it was bit of a shocked so I have spent alot of my time with her...her fuernal was today and it went ok..please pray for there family while they are dealing with the lose I really appericate it

Also I got my own laptop now!!!! amen no more slow comp!!


----------



## mlkarel2010

Awww, Mariah (((hugs))) I'll pray for you guys

glad to hear about the laptop though


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all,

Sorry to hear about your friend's grand mother buckaroo. And Congrats on your new laptop . So have you watched all the dvd's you always wanted to watch on a laptop? 

How is everyone else doing?

Regards


----------



## buckaroo2010

awww thanks guys!! I really apprecaite it!!

I know I was so happy I got it! its really good and fast and it doesnt freeze up on me every 5 seconds!!! thank goodness! but it doesnt have a CD drive so I cant watch no movies on it:-| but oh well!

My day was ok im glad school is over and I have a extra long weekend


----------



## moomoo

I'm sorry about your friends grandmother 

I'm great thanks Jehanzeb (what does Jehanzeb mean?) I just went and bought moo some lunging stuff, I was going to hunt tomorrow but the ground is a bit too soggy for misty's first hunt of the season and she is far far too lively :shock: lol! So tomorrow I am trying on the lunging stuff, having a ride, hopefully driving too anf from the yard, basketball, and finishing off at the yard. Then sunday, i have hockey  And my sister is off skiing for a week so the car is mine!  Anyone else got plans this weekend?


----------



## mlkarel2010

I'm going to go give Christmas presents to my trainer's kids. Yeah delayed I know.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all,

mlk, don't worry you are not late. I am still recieving Christmas cards from my friends which apperently were sent out during Christmas time .

Moomoo, "Jehanzeb" means person who makes the world beautiful. If you take the words as in litterly then Jehan - means world and zeb means beautiful. The name was given to me by my parents after seeing a Doctor's name plate in the hospital where I was born .

Wow and guess what, your half of the hobbies are what I like to do. I too play basket ball, and would love to go out for hunting..

So how is everyone else doing?

Regards


----------



## moomoo

Aww, thats cute  
I didn't hunt :-( but I lunged moo and i don't think she has ever bene lunged and didnt fully get the concept of it :lol: but i let her chase me around a bit after to make it fair, lol  Off to basketball in half an hour and i just found out that i can't go to the NEC tomorrow but *shrugs* oh well  How is everyone's day going?


----------



## moomoo

Jehanzeb, don't forget mariokart as a hobby too! :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010

I need to study for the ACT too... boo


----------



## buckaroo2010

i'M doing ok today its so cold outside and im fixing to have to go feed the horses...gahh i wish i had a barn that had heat lol


----------



## Jehanzeb

moomoo said:


> Jehanzeb, don't forget mariokart as a hobby too! :lol:


Oh yes! but don't know when to play . I think we should arrange a time here and then meet up in Mariokart later.

On the other note, I bought 307 for my sister today. I couldn't believe that she chose Peageot 307 over BMW 3series coupe. Both were in black colour but she said BMW looks like more boyish then 307 so she said 307. 307 it is now.

so how's everyone else doing?

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Pretty boring day over here.

There?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I had a good day, went riding and mucked out the stables so well !
but I have two problems... 1st, my Ipod won't connect to my mom's computer (where all my music is) but it will connect to mine just fine. And a USB key works for my mom's computer.. I've gone through all of the apple tips and nothing works...
and then 2nd, my computers messed up. I have 15% free space on my C: now, and that's after I moved ALL of my files (well, all that was left, maybe 300 pics and 7 word documents) to a portable disk and I've defragmented it, deleted all of my internet's browser history, EVERYTHING! and I still only have 15% free space!
I need a new computer, but they've all gone up ,maybe 1000$ (at a normal currency rate.)


----------



## mlkarel2010

I just got a new computer, but I the wireless router decided to stop putting out a wireless signal *shrugs* I guess technology just hates me


----------



## PoptartShop

8425.  Hey, everyone! Ah, 3day weekend...I'm so happy- this week at school I've been soo crammed with mid-term studying & stuff. :lol: I can't wait 'till it's over with! This week we have exams. Ewww. LOL.  Oh well. 
How is everyone? The weather was crazy yesterday; it was about 8-11F! Freeezing. Today it was only like 19. Ughh.


----------



## mlkarel2010

8426.

Dang your midterms are really late! Half of ours were put off an extra 3 weeks because of weather and then Christmas break, but yours are really late! that's crazy


----------



## Vidaloco

8427
I officially need a new computer, I have worn off the E the N and half of the S,R, A and D. I have lots of space on my C though. Wanna swap Sis? 
I heard Circuit City is closing up maybe I'll go see what they have cheap.


----------



## mlkarel2010

8428

Anyone know how much wireless routers run?


----------



## claireauriga

How much wireless routers run? Are you asking about their bandwidth, their cost, their longevity, MTBF?

I'm still in exams. How much is a final usually worth at a US college? My exams are worth 100%, 60%, 80% and 100% of the module grades.


----------



## RegalCharm

Vidaloco said:


> 8427
> I officially need a new computer, I have worn off the E the N and half of the S,R, A and D. I have lots of space on my C though. Wanna swap Sis?
> I heard Circuit City is closing up maybe I'll go see what they have cheap.


 
Circuit City is closing all of their stories, they are liquidadating all their merchantdise, so all sales will be final, no returns. Be careful of huge mark downs as they could be using a higher price to start with.

also if you need warrenty work they will not be there to honor the warrenty so you will have to go to another service center


----------



## Jehanzeb

Sissi, there is some stupid technology in Itunes/Ipod which does not allow you to connect to another computer and start downloading their music instead it only allows you to connect to your computer (it's something like profile). If you going to setup your profile on your mum computer then your computer profile will be lost. It's stupid I know....

How big is your hard drive? Go to my computer and right click on C drive and click properties. It will tell you how big is your drive is (pink is empty space and blue is filled space).
Perhaps you have install alot of softwares and your photos and documents isn't the only thing causing the space issue. Perhaps you can try buying a new hard drive and copy everything cross to the new bigger drive (you can use trueimage software to mirror image your hard drive, helps you not installing software again).

Routers now a days are very cheap, n-draft router for £26. n-draft are very fast and has much longer range. Depends how much you want to spend and what kind of connection you have. If you have DSL/ADSL connection then you need an ADSL router but if you have cable connection then you need a cable router. In UK it means, if you have BT,SKY,Tiscalli etc then ADSL if you have Virgin media then you need Cable router.

Oh in all this I forgot to ask,

How is everyone doing today 

Regards


----------



## claireauriga

Have a good cleanout of your temporary internet files - I once forgot to do this and wound up with 4GB of them!


----------



## PoptartShop

*8433*. Yeah I know, they are a bit late lol. :lol: Ah, oh well. More time to study for 'em!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Jehanzeb said:


> Sissi, there is some stupid technology in Itunes/Ipod which does not allow you to connect to another computer and start downloading their music instead it only allows you to connect to your computer (it's something like profile). If you going to setup your profile on your mum computer then your computer profile will be lost. It's stupid I know....
> 
> How big is your hard drive? Go to my computer and right click on C drive and click properties. It will tell you how big is your drive is (pink is empty space and blue is filled space).
> Perhaps you have install alot of softwares and your photos and documents isn't the only thing causing the space issue. Perhaps you can try buying a new hard drive and copy everything cross to the new bigger drive (you can use trueimage software to mirror image your hard drive, helps you not installing software again).
> 
> Routers now a days are very cheap, n-draft router for £26. n-draft are very fast and has much longer range. Depends how much you want to spend and what kind of connection you have. If you have DSL/ADSL connection then you need an ADSL router but if you have cable connection then you need a cable router. In UK it means, if you have BT,SKY,Tiscalli etc then ADSL if you have Virgin media then you need Cable router.
> 
> Oh in all this I forgot to ask,
> 
> How is everyone doing today
> 
> Regards


 Oh, I know about the thing with Itunes/Ipods, I have always only used my mom's computer to put music on to it. The only times where I have plugged it in to mine is to charge it and see if it works.. :roll:

It says total Size 33,3GB, free space 5,18GB...
I have already deleted all programs I can and don't use daily. (I deleted everything I could this one time and then downloaded a few of them back (to be able to watch youtube videos and such))

I think I just need a new one... but like I said most of them have gone up about 1000$


----------



## claireauriga

Run a program like CCleaner and see how much stuff it can get rid of - you'd be amazed at all the useless files and programs that get stuck in your computer where you don't notice them.


----------



## TaMMa89

How is everyone?

I had a wonderful riding lesson today. The stablekeeper decided that we were allowed to take a trail riding instead of a normal lesson and her daughter took us there. This was the first time when I took a trail riding over that stable.

I have to go and try to find a new practical training place tomorrow because I don't want sit home doing nothing and I assume that it's pretty hard to find a job at the moment. Besides that our lovely KELA (The Social Insurance Institution of Finland) decided that I won't get any jobseeker's allowance because I'm under 25, I haven't any vocational education and I didn't applied to any vocational school in the last autumn. If I find a training place KELA'll pay me a little grant during my training time.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey guys how is everyone today????


----------



## mlkarel2010

I think I'll get a new wireless router. It's only 10 dollars cheaper than a big ole ethernet cable and just easier cus then I don't have to run the thing from the router to my laptop which is down the hall and everything


----------



## minihorse927

How is everybody, it is snowing outside and it sucks! I have been unable to do anything with the horses other than turn them out and lot them play. I do not want to spend any time outside and the other day it was all the way down to -5F! My hands went numb almost instantly and someone hid my gloves from me! I found them later on though luckily as I had a lot of water to carry for the horses and the cow.

I HATE winter, does anyone else wish is never came?


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all, What a lovely weather here (gloomy, grey, dark, raining and horrible!!). I understand what you are saying minihorse, however I think winter is part of our lives and if it never came our lives would have been not the same .

Anyhow, how is everyone else doing? 

Regards

Jehanzeb


----------



## Vidaloco

8441
I'm fine thanks for asking. Just flipped the hay bale feeder over and waiting for the girls to clean up the scraps so I can move a new bale in.


----------



## PoptartShop

8442. Ah, it snowed a bit today! :O Hasn't snowed in awhile, lol. :lol: Not amounting to anything, though. I'm just gonna study for my exams today I guess!


----------



## moomoo

My legs are crippled from hockey :lol: Other than that i'm ok i had to get up at 7 to get on the bus for an hour to college and my lessons only start at 11.35 on mondays :evil: then had to get the bus for an hour home, can't ride  and going up to muck out at 7pm!


----------



## TaMMa89

Arg! There are stupid song called "Hanna ja Niilo" playing in my head.


----------



## Vidaloco

We call songs that get in your head and won't stop playing "ear worms" :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010

how is everyone??? No school today thank lord lol but i got homework I got to do!!!:-|:-|:-|


----------



## PoptartShop

8447.  Ah, going to the eyedoc after all. I got contacts a week ago (LOVE them!) & I need to go for a follow-up check-up, & then I'm gonna get more. Yay. So, the snow is officially MELTING away & the roads are all clear.  I knew it wouldn't last, LOL!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I just saw Journey to the centre of the earth for the first time today, and I found it hilarious xD And abandoned mine? Since when have there been those kinds of mine in Iceland xD And thos lightnings xD I've lived here for 15 years and still haven't spotted one xD
And they even got the name of the mountain wrong... it's not Snæfells, it's Snæfell (there's a big pronounciation difference, the L sound totally changes)...
But I totally loved the plane part :lol: I've been on those Icelandair planes so often :lol:
And when he was trying to read the map :lol: If I had been watching it with someone that wasn't Icelandic they might have thought I was crazy :smile:

oof, okay, enough of that.. I have loads of homework that needs finising


----------



## mlkarel2010

8449

Oh yeah it's Martin Luther King day. Lucky... we have school today, even though I'm sick. Bleh. Other schools have no school today or tomorrow! that's not fair...


----------



## claireauriga

I just discovered some pictures of me on the internet that I didn't know existed xD










That's the back of my head - front row, brown curly hair, next to the ginger guy.










And my shoulder is behind the guy who is speaking xD


----------



## mlkarel2010

lol nice


----------



## PoptartShop

8452. Haha cool!


----------



## mlkarel2010

8453

Hey guys check out my idea. It's ok if you don't like it or don't want to do it, but I thought I'd throw it out there.

http://www.horseforum.com/meet-community/members-bios-please-add-yours-21126/


----------



## Jehanzeb

Ok but where is this place? Claire you are showing a photo like, you know those programs where they say guess who is behind the juggled photo before it gets shown  hahaha.

I like that Golden stage though! hahaha 

Nice idea mlkarel2010, I'll add mine too .

Oh and Good morning everyone , how is everyone doing?


Regards


----------



## claireauriga

It's the House of Lords, Jehanzeb  That's not a stage, it's Her Majesty's throne. Baroness Hayman, the Lord Speaker, is standing by the Woolsack and David and I are waiting to speak at that lecturn in the middle. The House of Lords has nice mineral water 

This was the first time a non-Parliamentary debate had ever been held in either house - and Parliament's 800 years old! And what was more, I was the very first speaker. So I have my own mini-claim to fame: the first non-MP, non-peer to formally debate in Parliament.

There are microphones hanging throughout the chamber, about nine or ten feet in the air, and speakers in the backs of all the seats. You can see them on the cushion-seat-things in the middle too. It means any speaker anywhere in the chamber can be heard


----------



## Jehanzeb

Ooo, so we have a non elected, non MP, member who has given a speech in the parliament! Nice .

No offense it almost seemed like a theater to me when I saw it first ...

I wish to be there one day, ruling the entire Rome...err... I mean country! hahaha 

So who's watching the inauguration of Obama? I had to miss it because of work.

Regards


----------



## somersetfarms

I haven't been reading, just adding to the total. 
Got a long way to go.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I have been on this forum for a year today :smile:


----------



## claireauriga

More than just given a speech! Loads of non-Parliamentarians have given _speeches_. This is formal debate


----------



## PoptartShop

8460.  Hey, everyone! Congrats Sis, that's awesomeee. Today was funn; all day in each class (except 1st pd; I had an exam) we watched the inauguration. Gobama! 
Anyway, tomorrow-Friday we have half days...whew! Tomorrow I have an English & U.S. History exam- bummerrrr. lol.


----------



## mlkarel2010

8461

I have a half day tomorrow too. The teachers have technology meeting. But that gives me time to go see my horses!!! I'm so excited. My dad bought them for me on a whim from his secretary. Well technically right now he's only paying for their expenses and will actually buy them once he gets the divorce figured out! I told him that was lease-to-own, but he insists it isn't leasing *rolls eyes*

Any way, yeah


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all,

I cleaned my office table today. Took me 3 hours to get all my paper work in one pile. It was a dumping ground before.

Ooo and the 307 is here!  I will take some pics and will post them in the learning car section 

How is everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## claireauriga

Bread's in the oven and I have a riding lesson booked for tomorrow


----------



## Jehanzeb

What? you finished Uni Claire? I thought the exams and coursework hand-in times are coming?

Oh by the way can I have that piece of bread too? 

Regards


----------



## claireauriga

Semester One finishes at the end of the week and Semester Two starts on Monday. I had my last exam yesterday and headed home straight after.

Exam was 9:30-11:30; I was out before eleven and home by half past. Packed, caught a train to Cardiff, Mum took me home from there and we were in time for the swearing-in


----------



## Jehanzeb

Wow what a way of shortening a long story . Whenever someone mentions about finishing exams before time, it reminds me of my Java exam in University which I left right after 15mins of it being started. I was the fastest one to go out .

Anyhow, Good luck with riding and next semester! 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

It's me and Stína's one year birthday today!
I've been her official owner for a year now :smile:


----------



## PoptartShop

8468. Ah, half-day today!  So, today I had an English & U.S. History exam- they both weren't too bad. Tomorrow I have a math exam. Ehh.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all,

This was a surprise for me last night, I found out that the car I bought for my little sister doesn't only have a stereo system but also has a built-in phone system and navigation system! I never realized that . There is so much more to explore in that little car.

Anyhow, how is everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## buckaroo2010

So I think I finally cracked being so stressed out with school, people I love dieing and lack of sleep has come down to making me sick! I have to come home early yesterday because I didnt feel well and I didnt go to school at all today...I have slept most of my time and rested up to hopefully go back to school tomorrow..I hate being sick but im so stressed I cant even eat! ughh I hate this............:-|


----------



## claireauriga

I had my riding lesson, which went great  Also bought some new headphones after having four pairs break on me in six months.


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww buckaroo. *Hugs* :-|.

Here again. I haven't had visited here for last two days and feel how I've already lost some of my English skills... :wink:


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all,

How is everyone doing?

Claire, you are like one of my sister, she has a tendency of breaking headphones too. I bought her so many MP3 players and headphones and all of them are broken. Yesterday I bought her Ipod shuffle and requested her not to break a £100 buck product!!

Let's see how long it can live 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

I can't keep my headphones unbroken but always break them . Normally I've to buy new heaphones maybe 2 to 3 times during an year. Luckily them are pretty cheap, something 2 to 4 euros per headset.


----------



## moomoo

Hello  I'm starting the Misty scrap book tonight!! How is everyone? Plans for the weekend?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I haven't posted here for a long time... I just thought I'd pop in and up the count!!!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Sunday Morning . Morning all!!

How is everyone doing? Still in bed? haha

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

yup, I'm still in bed :smile:
I'm gonna go ride later, I haven't been able to go for a few days.


----------



## TaMMa89

I had my riding lesson today. It's -3 (*C) outside. It would be ok if it wasn't so windy. Brr.....


----------



## Jehanzeb

I went few weeks ago but its still very cold to go out there specially at night the indoor arenas aren't that indoor-ish. My hands get stuck with reins and I can't really maneuver the horse. In addition to that, my face jams with cold wind and I hardly feel anything.

I think I'll wait till some summer winds come back before riding.

So what else is happening on Sunday? 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

It's surprisingly not freezing here... but it's supposed to be really cold on friday though.. :/


----------



## TaMMa89

There aren't indoor arena at the stable where I ride so we have to ride outside regardless of the weather .


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

okidok, so our prime minister has cancer, one of our leading politicians has brain tumor and our minister of buiness quit today...
It ain't easy being an Icelandic politician


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all .

How is everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## moomoo

Awesome thanks  I got a 3 hour lie in compared to the usual time i would get up for college  you?


----------



## Jehanzeb

I am doing well however the car I bought for my little sis is not doing so good as expected. I took it for a spin yesterday and when I came back, the engine light came on.

I am not sure what happened, perhaps too much of a spin? . Anyhow it is going back to garage today to get it checked up. Told her to get BMW but she didn't listen!

She said I broke it but I said it couldn't handle my spin!!

So how is your driving going moomoo? 

Regards


----------



## RegalCharm

You broke your sisters car, bad Jehanzeb. LOL
the check engine light(orange), something in the polution control system


----------



## Jehanzeb

Yeah how did you know Regal? . That is exactly what it came up with, it said_ "Anti Pollution check fault"_ and then the engine light came on.

I took it to Bristol over M5 and then came back (all the way it was fine, I went over 90mph easy on it) but when I turned over to my house street, it jerked a bit and then here comes the light.

I quietly parked the car and went inside, but then when dad checked it, he asked me what happened. I innocently said nothing. 

Anyhow, do you know anything about Anti-Pollution stuff?

Regards


----------



## RegalCharm

LOL, experience my boy , experience.

as long as it stays lite, you can drive the car. But if it starts flashing stop and have it towed. most likely an oxygen sensor went bad.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Haha I guess you have alot of experience in towing Regal? . It didn't flash, stayed constant however later on this afternoon it went off again.

Anyhow, I contacted the garage boy and he said it could be a computer reset needed on it. I think it's being done as we speak.

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Yay! My friend lend me her Microsoft Office 2003 installation cd so I could install it on my laptop. Now I needn't to buy Microsoft Office 2007 and it means that I spare almost 100 euros


----------



## RusticWildFire

8492. I haven't posted here in quite a long time! So I thought I'd come say hi to everyone. 

PS. Remember to keep counting. It's much easier if we all do it!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hey TaMMa that is a great news.

So now when you have 100 euros spare, where are you taking all of us for lunch? hahaha

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Lets see... There are few choices here. If you want junk food we can go to McDonalds or Hesburger. Then there are some nice kebabs and one Chinese restaurant in the neigbor city. If you want semi-festive food we can go to Rosso or Martina. If you feel like a real feast we can book a lunch in restaurant Buttenhoff or valtionhotelli's restaurant. 

Or then you're welcome to my house when I cook a delicious meal to all of you. After it we can get to know a local hospital because of food poisoning because I made a some kind of horrible mistake when cooking the meal :wink:

So now it's your turn to choose


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hahahahaha!! I would like to go to Valtionhotelli's restaurant please. 

Regards


----------



## moomoo

8495 

OOh I vote for food posioning! I'm sure your meal would be delicious 

I love how you get to try out the car before your sister, then break it Jehanzeb :lol: My driving is coming along nicely  my sister is back so i have to share until march/april! Yesterday my dad and I carnapped 'Clive' from my sisters work so I could have a little go!  I don't think I am doing too badly though, I have only stalled at traffic lights once (so far) and there was just one car behind which pulled round me so its all good


----------



## Jehanzeb

Haha...moomoo, my sister drove around the place too and guess what she stalled the car as well but it was on the main road. When she started again, she picked up the car so fast, it nearly brought my heart to my throat!! hahaha... I asked her not to follow my footsteps as yet! .

I am sure she'll be fine as she will get to drive more and more.

Oh and don't hate maths, I love maths! 

Regards


----------



## moomoo

Haha! I can't wait to pass my test, I want to have loads of lessons and pass quick but i don't have time and I'm not sure if lots of lessons would help as it might not 'sink in'.

I was only hating maths because I worked hard all lesson, a couple of people didn't and so we ALL got over an hours worth of homework :evil:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

just dropping by .. haven't posted here in a while... how is everyone doing ??


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all ,

I'm cool XxXequinegrlXxX, thanks for asking and dropping in . moomoo, don't take too many lessons, if the instructor is good he can teach you in no time. Saying that I spent over £1000 on my little sister lessons .

So how is everyone doing today?

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Ohh moomoo this stalling is all normal. I remember how I stalled pretty lot in the beginning too. Then the other mistake that I tended to repeat was wrong turn signals (e.g. if I had to take left I used right turn signal). Once I turned driving lights off in the dark crossroads. 

Relax and I'm sure that everything'll turn out well .


----------



## moomoo

Thanks guys  I think it is falling into place pretty nicely, I am going halvsies with mum & dad and I have 500 pounds saved up, I am hoping I don't have to spend it all so I can spend it on a 2 quid car wash at tesco when I pass! :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Ahh I'm hungry but can't eat because my parents are sleeping and we have combined kitchen-livingroom-parent's bedroom.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

thats great to hear Jahanzeb ;] 

it seems like this post is slowing down i remember when we used to get like 15 -20 posts a day


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Hamish and Andy! Wooo!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning XxXequinegrlXxX and all ,

Yes, I find it quite in here during afternoon times. I think it's the time of the year when everyone is busy at their work. 

However I am sure it will pick up very soon .

How is everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm fine, thanks for asking 

What's up people?


----------



## Jehanzeb

Nothing much I am planning to leave this company and currently thinking different ways which I can use to get rid of em 

What about you?

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

I just made a lunch for me... A cup of mushroom soup from semi-prepared mushroom pulver. Should have followed instructions and mix pulver with cold water instead of boiling water... These clumps are disgusting!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hahahaha! Cook something else TaMMa . I hope you won't serve the same soup when we visit you there 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

I gave up, ate what I could avoiding those clumps and then throw rest of the soup away. Now I took a banana - I think it's easy enough because I have to only peel it :wink:.

Well, I've done the cold water - boiling water mistake earlier too. But now I thought that there can't be clodding elements like potato flour in the soup pulver . Obviously I was wrong .


----------



## Jehanzeb

Well someone said it right *"I didn't fail, I found 101 ways which doesn't work!"* 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

LOVE that quote xD

So I didn't fail at doing that math problem, I only found ways it didn't work?

I seriously could not think in a math set of mind today...


----------



## RusticWildFire

8512.....


----------



## Vidaloco

8513
Hubby is bringing home Chinese take out for lunch. I wish he would hurry, I'm starving :-(


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all! .

how is everyone doing?

Vida how was Chinese last night?

Regards


----------



## RusticWildFire

*8515*

Good Morning!!


Chinese food sounds so good! But I may need to wait for lunch lol.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Afternoon all 

So what's cooking for lunch? I am starving ! 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I had an awesome day! It snowed yesterday, and the trees are so pretty today, I figured out the math problem I was fretting over yesterday, I finished Summa (a number typing thing) and got a 10 on my english test :grin:

And tomorrow I might only have one class, german! I'm suposed to have math-german-geology, but math class is cancelled and there's a big chance geology will be too :grin:


----------



## Vidaloco

8517

Chinese was great, I had cashew chicken and some Chinese dumplings. 
Today I made roast beef with a zaatar rub and just au jus sauce, and okra.


----------



## moomoo

8518

mmm, chinese  I only like chicken fried rice, but it is DELICIOUS!!

I had bacon and potato hotpot  ... fabulous!

Whats everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## PoptartShop

8520. :d


----------



## Jehanzeb

Nothing I might play COD4MW in a min . what's everyone else doing?

regards


----------



## KGImages

I'm doing.. ehumm... ehh?? What am I doing this weekend? 
Let's have a look at my agenda.
Ohyeah, Competition on Roco, Take Sienna to the stallionsstud, paying for Sendero and ofcourse, checking and updating the "Next Model Horse" Contest.


----------



## Vidaloco

*8523*
Moomoo you need to check that contest if you haven't already. I know you have some cute photos of horse costumes.


----------



## moomoo

8524 I saw it but haven't posted yet! I think I will tomorrow, I think I need to go to bed! :lol:


----------



## Jehanzeb

Bed time here too .

Good night all and sleep tight 

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I only had one class today :smile:

School started at 8:55, school was over at 9:35


----------



## TaMMa89

Hello. It's weekend soon. What's up?

Over here, in our neigbor municipality two horses died after a train hit them yesterday. I read this on a newspaper and don't know if I know the owner of those horses. Have to ask next time when I go to the stable (thank of God them can't be horses of the riding school where I take lessons because I were there yesterday and all of the horses were there and fine).

Ahh, and it peeves when people can't keep a safe distance when driving. Yesterday somebody drove 80 kmph only few meters behind me. Did s/he think that s/he could stop the car if I should have eg. braked fast? Especially when the road was icy?


----------



## TaMMa89

Ugh :roll:. There's a fire at a factory in North Karelia. Authorities have announced a curfew and some other emergency rules in the city where the factory locates because of toxic gas emissions.

I live in South Karelia. Have to hope that the wind doesn't come from north toward us.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Oh hope it doesn't TaMMa.

Good Morning all, hope everyone doing fine today 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Hello!

Firefighters have managed to extinguish the fire. Luckily because there were very dangerous chemicals like cyanide at the area and it wouldn't have been good at all if them had started to burn.

But you can believe that I quailed when I saw the emergency announcement first time. I was chatting here and there was a tv turned on in front of me. I glanced it sometimes and then there was suddenly a ponderous beeping noise and message there which told to go inside, turn air conditionings off, close windows and listen to radio. At first I thought that there was a some kind of catastrophe and whole the country is in danger but then the announcement specified that the rules pertain to areas close to the factory only. Huh! And luckily almost none hurt themself because of the fire (I assume that one of my cousins lives close to that factory).


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

good that it wasn't a bigger threat!
I think I'm sick, but I refuse to be. I'm gonna ride tomorrow :smile: Haven't ridden since last monday...


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Hello all...wow this is on page 596? GEESH what has everyone been talking about!?


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all 

It's sunday and I am watching Tekashi Castle at the moment.

What is everyone doing? 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Hi everyone. What's up?

Seems that there were some dangerous chemicals which burnt with the factory and the area close to it is somehow contamined. Hopefully not very badly or at least I hope so.

I had my riding lesson today and it's something around -10*C outside. Brrrr... chilly . But the lesson went fine. Now I'm here just wasting my time.

Aww Sis that's not fun :-|. Get well soon.


----------



## moomoo

LOL! Jehanzeb, tasheki's castle (sp?) Quality tv 

Tamma, I hope the factory situation gets better! 

I got up at 8 this morning :shock: to go and muck out and turn out and what not, then took misty round the gallops and we had a spell of glorious sunshine  Then I have a practise basket ball match and I am off to bring in misty and the little ponies. Now it looks like it will snow/rain. And now my sister is back I can't practise driving :-(


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww... Hopefully you can continue practising soon!

Hehe I just read a topic Finnish young vs. American young on other forum. Those who've lived in both countries tell they think that you Americans are more social than we are. Interesting.


----------



## Jehanzeb

hahha yep! Takeshi Castle is sooo funny. I love it. There are other programs on it which I love (that kids one forgot the name now).

moomoo I wonder how good you are in basket ball, better then I am? That thinking makes me practice more and more! so if we ever get an encounter I should be able to win ...hahaha

Hahaha TaMMa, Interesting topic you foud there .

Regards


----------



## moomoo

Haha! I think you will be better than me :wink: our team lost 4-28!!! :shock: but i was a guard and the ball didn't get to me :roll: I did some pretty good steals though 

I think Americans are definately more friendly than english people!


----------



## DarkChylde

As long as Chef Ramsey and Simon aren't examples.....:lol:


SOoo, has there been a poll yet about how many fans for which teams we had? I would say the disproportionate amount would be Steelers fans....


----------



## TaMMa89

Haha . I'm interested in different cultures. It could be very interesting to work with refugees or something.

About English people, I've gotten an image that you're a very polite folk. Ours description would be 'melancholic' and besides this I've heard that some outlanders think that we're somehow quiet, maybe even tense or prevented folk. Smalltalk isn't so common over here and maybe this is one of the reasons.

But I see that every culture has its upsides and downsides. It's still interesting to see all that variety in ways to do things.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm so happy! I took a math exam today and I got a 9,5 (out of 10) :smile:
I was the highest in my class :smile: And the funny thing is that I hadn't really studied at all and was texting my mom saying that I'd probably fail.


----------



## Vidaloco

8542

My thoughts on people from your countries. 
English- Polite, funny, loyal- pale from aways being in a fog or rain
Scandinavian- Tall, blond, strong, athletic, simple tastes in furniture and style


Oops- congrats Siss


----------



## Vidaloco

8543
sorry to DP but I better add what I think others think of Americans not what we are but what others think
Loud, annoying, pushy, fat, dumb :lol:


----------



## moomoo

8544



> As long as Chef Ramsey and Simon aren't examples.....:lol:


Haha! no, we aren't all like that  lol

Congrats siss 



> About English people, I've gotten an image that you're a very polite folk.


Lol, you are right but then again most english people are grumpy and we don't do small talk either :wink:

**** Vida, but yes I am pale! Mainly from being in jodphurs all summer :roll: here in Cheshire we have our own microclimate being surrounded by hilly areas, then our little flat plain. I hate Fiddlers Ferry the power station, I'm pretty sure it gives us most of our rain :evil:

I don't think americans are fat or dumb, loud definately :lol: but in an over friendly way  I wouldn't be suprised if some are fat, since the portions over there are like 3 times the size of ones i'm used too! I asked for dessert and was like :shock: And not annoying or pushy  It makes me laugh when you get on a tour bus and the guide says this is your driver Fred, and the whole bus shouts "Hi Fred!"  lol, would never happen over here 

It is GORGEOUS and snowy out  and I played tag with misty in the round pen and threw a snowball at her :lol: Whats everyone else done today? I had a 2 hour nap in the college library this morning!!


----------



## moomoo

Who is proud to be british


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

hello all .. how are you all doing :]


----------



## My Horse Gracey.

Wow.... And I made this.... #5960!!!! YEAH!!!
Lol. Im doing just great.... How are you?
Gosh... im bored... Time for bed! aha!
Good night everyone!



Chad
-"Mystical..."


----------



## My Horse Gracey.

I mean.... 70... not 60... ahaha opps!



Chad
-"Make me happy girl!"


----------



## Jehanzeb

A very Snowyyy Morning to you all .

It snowed like it never before, my fingers are still frozen 

So what's the weather like at your end?

Regards


----------



## My Horse Gracey.

Its, been windy, and cold... not really.... -7?
Aha. Not really that cold....
HA!



ttyl
still need to get to bed... ugh

Chad
-"May I Say You Are Beautiful"


----------



## PoptartShop

*8552.
*Ah, getting ready for school. Blahh. Least I don't have any tests today, LOL!


----------



## My Horse Gracey.

Really? holy.... Ive not even gotten to bed yet.. ugh.... LUCKY YOU!!!! AHA
I dont go to school.
Work instead.... yay.


Chad
-"May you be mine foreva Babe"


----------



## My Horse Gracey.

315 AM btw..... darn.... ill never see daylight again...


Chad
-"Who are you? That Guy Next Door!"


----------



## TaMMa89

Vidaloco said:


> Scandinavian- Tall, blond, strong, athletic, simple tastes in furniture and style


Haha  I think that Swedish, Norwegians, Danishes and Icelanders are something like that but we aren't. I don't know but I've gotten an image that Finnishes don't represent the "typical" scandinavian human type. What we then represent? Russians? I don't think so. If my memory serves me I remember that we've handled with this in upper secondary school and it isn't all clear where Finnishes are coming from.


----------



## Vidaloco

8556

you made me do research :shock:
From wikipedia: Finns have the highest proportion of blondes in the world.

I thought this fact was interesting: Finnish teenagers were rated as having the best reading literacy among OECD countries.

Finnish-designed consumer products such as textiles, porcelain, and glassware are world-famous.


----------



## RegalCharm

8557


Vidaloco said:


> Finns have the highest proportion of blondes in the world


 

Alright, Guys who wants to get together and visit Finnland.?


----------



## Vidaloco

8558
And they can read! :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Haha :lol:. That reading thing isn't so strange for me but I didn't know that blonde thing :shock:.

Maybe the most well-known Finnish textil/porcelain designer and producer is Marimekko. Personally I don't like its products because huge flower-printed patterns or stripes don't attract me.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

When I think Finland/Finns I think of : Ittala (sp? sorry Tamma), marimekko, "The country of a thousand lakes", forests, hard hard grammar, great atheleats and Tamma :lol:

I really don't have one bad thing about Finns in my mind... with the other scandinavians I actually do.


----------



## TaMMa89

Yeah Sis that's Iittala. Btw do you know what 'tamma' means? It's 'a mare' in Finnish .


----------



## TaMMa89

And what comes to Iceland and Icelanders, those words connotes things like 'a little folk', 'vikings' and 'geyser' in my head. Am I right?


----------



## moomoo

8559 :lol:

Jehanzeb thats not fair! I charged my big camera up so I could get a nice picture of myself with misty in the snow and i got up this morning and it was all gone :shock: :evil: *hmph*


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hahaha! How come it was all over Moomoo? It was still there until 11am here. What time did you wake up? 13:00?? .

Did your school close today? 

Regards


----------



## moomoo

I wish! I was up at 7! (AM :wink: ) I dunno it was just gone really  we didn't get anymore over night and we got none today...lame.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

TaMMa89 said:


> And what comes to Iceland and Icelanders, those words connotes things like 'a little folk', 'vikings' and 'geyser' in my head. Am I right?


 Ah, Iittala! I knew there was a double letter (besides the t's) in there :smile:

You are correct :smile: Or, little folk, do you by any chance mean the hidden people? :wink: Or maybe we are just shorter than other scandinavians? And geysers were named after our dear Geysir :smile:

And I love,love,love the fact that you didn't say Björk. Most people here don't even like here, but everyone outside of Iceland seems to think she's our queen or something:roll: It can get a bit tiring in the long run.


----------



## RegalCharm

8563

Sissi I like how you describe spring. shedding season. lol. very true


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all 

How is everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

When I said little I meant a small number of people . 
Björk? I haven't watched news of foreign countries very alertly lately, sorry :-|. But hey, that queen thing reminds me one of thing. If my memory serves me I think that you were the first country who had a female president (and we're the second one). 

Ahh... I think I have to visit a dentist :F.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Ooo TaMMa is getting her wisdom tooth out . Is that right TaMMa or is it that you eat too much chocolates like me 

I heard New Zealand had a woman prime minister, they showed her on tele ages ago and I was fallen in love with her! Since then I always wanted to go to New zealand 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

No I haven't issues with my wisdom teeth but I think that one of my teeth is suffering from a some kind of tooth decay or something (so I've eaten too much chocolate :wink. Or at least the tooth feels somehow weird. It hurts stabbing way occasionally when I eat. That happens especially with sugary foods.

Ugh :roll:. Why this didn't happen when I was under 18? I had gotten dental care a free of charge then.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Well I'd blame Chocolates, why didn't the companies stop making Chocolates after you turned 18! 

Regards


----------



## moomoo

I have the same tooth problem, I think too much vimto & chocolate :evil: 

I'm good  How is everyone?

Still no snow, and I don't think there will be any tomorrow, but I guess thats good since I have a driving lesson  

Jehanzeb, Do you live near Cirencester and is it posh? :lol:


----------



## Jehanzeb

moomoo, Cirencester is about 15mins drive from my place. I live near M5 J12, horse riding centre is about 5mins away from home .

Posh or not, all I can say is, my hobbies are more posh then some posh people have around here .

So whats everyone doing


Regards


----------



## Chocolate

Hey guys I'm sorta new here so HI!


----------



## moomoo

Ok, would it be posh in the eyes of someone from cheshire? :lol: And what is the name of the riding place? And do they do livery? Because I want to go to Royal Agricultural College and take Misty  

Welcome Chocolate 

I think I will start some maths!  What you up to Jehanzeb?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

lol Tamma :lol:

My mistake :') But yes, we have very few people!
Björk would be the most famous Icelander... She's kinda "quirky" though :smile:

And yes, Vigdís Finnbogadóttir was the first female president in the world! And now we have the first openly gay prime minister in the world who happens to be a female too :wink:


----------



## moomoo

6000!!  But we are counting differently :? So what post is it actually?


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hahahha! Sissi that is very strange that each PM your country chose is a new breed! hahaha. First it was Woman (first time ever) and now Gay!! (first time ever) hahaha. What's gona be next? Lesbian hahaha .

Moomoo, I am not sure what college would be good but I can tell you one thing for sure that Gloucestershire whole area is Royal. Specially horse riding places in Cirencester are related to Prince of Wales, infact I think he and his sons are members of Beaufort Polo Club in Tetbury (Beaufort Polo Club). I went there to play polo but found out that you have to have your own horse (doh!!).

The place where I go is Summerhouse Equestrian Centre (New Page 2). There website is not that good, I offered help to their MD (building site for no charge) but she said she'll going to get it done by some other company.

I have no idea if they have livery or not, mainly because I am not "horsey" litterate. I hardly understand things about horses. All I know how to ride and take off saddle from the horse. That's about it.

When are you starting your college? and where about? I can then see if I can find something out for you. 

Regards


----------



## Jehanzeb

Good night all . Bed is calling meeeeeeee-- sleeeeeppp...sleeeeepppp....sheeeeeppp....sheeeeeeppp....sleeeeeepp



Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Jehanzeb said:


> Hahahha! Sissi that is very strange that each PM your country chose is a new breed! hahaha. First it was Woman (first time ever) and now Gay!! (first time ever) hahaha. What's gona be next? Lesbian hahaha .
> 
> 
> Regards


 
Our president (not prime minister, we have both :wink was the first woman president :wink:
And she was a single mom to boot :wink:
And sat for 16 years :smile:








Vigdís Finnbogadóttir

And our now prime minister is a lesbian :smile:
Jóhanna Sigurðardóttir









Ég elska Ísland :grin:


----------



## buckaroo2010

So I have noticed that I have been kind of Hiatus on posting for the past few months and im hoping i can get back into the habtit of posting cause i miss all u guys so much! So be looking for buckaroo cuz shes coming back!


----------



## My Horse Gracey.

WB.
Hey everyone.
Anyone every had there horse fall asleep in there arms? *random*
Last night Gracey kept falling asleep in my arms, till she finally. Went to lay down.... Catch though.... She wanted me to come.... Odd....
I did and fell asleep with her. Aha. 20 mins later I awoke, she was still laying with me.....



Chad
-"I love you girl! I want you forever"


----------



## Jehanzeb

Goood snowy morning all!! . 8inch this morning... will be going to work later this afternoon.

What's everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## Vidaloco

8585
I think we lost count for awhile

Anyway I'm feeling much better today. I had a touch of flu for a few days. We have workers out fixing a water leak. My backyard is full piles of mud yuck 

FYI for those with touchy teeth. Try using toothpaste for sensitive teeth. Sometimes its just that you have worn away a bit of protective covering and the special toothpaste helps cover it. Especially if you are sensitive to cold and hot on the tooth.


----------



## My Horse Gracey.

Good morn Vidaloco!
Sadly I get two hours sleep and i work today.... ugh... Eh its ok. I need to pay for Gracey's teeth somehow eh. Aha. its ok.

Im actually bored belive it or not. 

Gracey been unusually tiered lately. Anyone know why?


Chad
-"She is my teacher, as well as my lover..."


----------



## TaMMa89

8587.

Welcome to the forum, Chocolate .

Thanks for the tip Vida and nice to hear that you feel better. I still think if that is something else because only one of my teeth hurts. There's also some dark "stripes" on the top of this molar's crown. So I phoned a local dental clinic today and managed to get an appointment after two weeks. Ugh :roll:. I hate visiting dentist but maybe it's best to do now.

I think that this is great, Sis. It's great how people can be succesful despite their sexual orientation etc. 

Conan O'Brien brought our current president Tarja Halonen to lights worldwide. He claims that she reminds him :lol:.


----------



## moomoo

That Polo looks awesome! But I would not trust myself with a big stick on Misty :shock: and Misty would definately not trust others with them. I really want to try polo 

Royal Agricultural College in Sept 2010, i think  I am going for a taster course in April  I might change my mind though, I have quite a lot of time to decide!

RAC is in Cirencester, and my friend said it was very posh, so I won't fit in :lol:

You riding place is 19 miles away from RAC and pretty expensive if I was paying for livery myself, :? I don't know if I can keep the munchkin on site, I will have to check it out.


----------



## TaMMa89

Something pretty unusual happened here: A policeman shot an armed guy death. I'm waiting with interst if the policeman will be indicted (hopefully not). I still guess that at least authorities will carry out an investigation.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

It really is great Tamma :smile:

oof, I just really glad guns are a rarity here


----------



## Vidaloco

8590
I know here if a policeman shoots anyone armed or not, they do a minor investigation and then let him free with a hand slap or week without pay. 
We have a trial going on in my little town, last year a boy kidnapped and killed a local girl. Its been hard to listen to the info coming from the news they are starting to tell the nitty gritty of how he basicly tortured and killed her. He is a pretty nasty piece of work. They were talking about all the nice trees around the courthouse from which to hang him at the dentist today.


----------



## Jehanzeb

moomoo, I thought it was the cheapest in Gloucestershire. I don't think you can get cheaper then what they are offering however I might be wrong.

Cirencester is a good place however is not any posher then Cotswold . I would say, if RAC is the best one to go for then no matter what anyone says you should try it. Who knows you might get fit pretty well . Additionally Posher people are not that bad, atleast I don't count myself bad!, but then I don't count myself posh either .

Whereever you go I'd wish the very best, and yes you have pleeennntttyyy of time to think about it.

Regards


----------



## moomoo

That might well be cheap for Gloucester, I have only lived in Cheshire and it is 25 pounds a week, I found one a little closer to RAC for 35 a week, but it is very small and I don't know if there would be a vacancy  I will see what other stuff I can do, but I have set my heart on RAC, but we will just see 

Whats everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## Jehanzeb

aha! have you seen this Horse riding in Cirencester, England, UK -Greenhill Equitation is a well established Equestrian center in Cirencester near London ? or Kemble Farm Equestrian? or South Cerney Riding School?

They all I think provide livery facilities.

If your mind is set for RAC then go for it! and who knows you might join a Cirencester polo club too . We then can have a friendly match! 

Regards


----------



## DarkChylde

I have a dear freind in Exmoor, I so wish I could visit him. Such gorgeous country there. 

Me and the hubby have an aniversary commin soon, I am tryin to plan something different for this year. We have a babysitter for the WHOLE weekend, I thought of getting someone to horsesit as well, and take off somewhere for the weekend......


----------



## TaMMa89

Yep, they started to investigate that shooting case: Involuntary Manslaughter Investigation in Humppila Shooting | News | YLE Uutiset | yle.fi.

And then there is also another crime thing. Man born in 1979 had been judged into jail because he kidnapped and sexual abused 14yrs old girl a felony way (don't want say what he did because there are also pretty young members here). Guess how long he has to stay in jail? Four years and two months. I think that 40 years and two months would have been better!

But then something glad. I'm going to travel to our capital city tomorrow watch a wonderful theatrical horse show called Apassionata. I've watched video clips of previous Apassionatas on Youtube and them are gourgeus. Cannot wait what kind of show they have tomorrow. I think I'll take a camera with me and try to take some photos if it's possible.


----------



## moomoo

Jehanzeb, we can meet up for basketball!  

I took a look at those places, I think that must be the cheapest price for Gloucester. I'm not sure about south cerney, the spelling is awful and there is no email address, i have emailed the other one for prices and am looking into greenhill. I like Foxcote House (which my friend found) since it is the cheapest so far! They are all pretty close so I have plenty to choose from!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Tamma, you get to go to Appasionata ?!

I am very jelous!

but Iceland also has way to mild sentances for child molesters/sexual abusers...
I think we are starting to make some progress though


----------



## claireauriga

Hello, guys! I don't know if you've noticed that I haven't been around as much - things have been pretty hectic and my whole world has crashed down around my ears several times over the past fortnight. This Thursday I was diagnosed with depression.


----------



## Jehanzeb

What the hell? What happened Claire? I did notice that you haven't been online for some time.

Explain! I am worried now!!

Moomoo, I am all up for a basketball game. When you come to Cirencester let me know and we'll have game or two .

How is everyone doing? 

Regards


----------



## claireauriga

I kind of had something of a crash and with my parents' aid realised how bad I was feeling and had been for some time. It's been a tough two weeks and I've had a huge housing fiasco to deal with - I ended up having Mum come stay with me for a few days.

After a not very sympathetic nurse on Tuesday that left me feeling really worried and anxious and sick, I had a really good doctor. I came out of my appointment with her feeling incredibly relieved, and we have started a course of treatment to help me deal with this depression. And no, treatment does not just include medication, though I am taking a small dose of fluoxetine (Prozac). It also includes a counsellor and some lifestyle changes to help me cope with stress and anxiety.

So yes, I have depression. But don't worry, because I am working on feeling better


----------



## moomoo

Heck, Claire :shock: you seem to me like a really strong person, I thought you might have gone to see the curious case of benjamin button, man that was depressing! Good that noticed and are getting better  get well soon?


----------



## claireauriga

It will take a while but I'm going to be just fine  I have a great support network to help me through it all and right now I'm feeling good because we've made a start on getting me better.


----------



## Jehanzeb

I still don't understand, few days back you told me that you were having a better time with your flatmates and then suddenly an accident and house problem?

Anyhow, I am happy that you are getting better and hope that you get well really soon. If you need any kind of support or help, we all are here for you!

Regards


----------



## moomoo

So whats everyone up to today  

Hockey was cancelled and everyone is still in bed! So i am just laying around until someone gets up so I can go ride the pony  I don't know whether to give her a day off since everywhere is a bit frozen so we can't do much. But what the heck can I do all day if she has a day off?


----------



## claireauriga

Jehanzeb, my flatmates have been great throughout all this. Housing problems have been to do with finding a place to live next year for the five of us, not anything with my housemates.

I've been feeling not-good for a long time now, but I haven't been recognising it, and also, as I use places like this forum for fun and distraction from the slog of life, you're not going to see everything going on in my life in my posts here. I wouldn't have realised just how bad things were or gone to get help if my parents hadn't helped me do that.

I'm taking each day bit by bit. My medication is going to make me feel a little worse before it makes me feel better, and I'm not going to be bright and bouncy again overnight. But in time I will be back to my old self again.

Moomoo - if the ground's too frozen for riding, why not do a load of stuff out of the saddle? Pampering and grooming and stuff for the pony?


----------



## Jehanzeb

Well I wish you a very quick recovery Claire and hope you can come back to your normal self so that we can debate on topics again (sometimes argue! haha..j.k).

Moomoo, it snowed here too and it is sooo cold outside so I don't think I'll be doing anything outside. It took me 30mins to take ice off from my car wind screen yesterday. It was crazy!

Anyhow, if you can't find anything else to do at home then let me know and we can play Mario Kart . Unless you want a game of basket ball 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

It's good Claire that depression has been recognized now so I just wish that you'll feel better soon . I'm also happy for your great support network, I know it's important. When we're talking about things like that I can reveal a secret that only my friends and parents know; I'm going through a psychoterapy at the moment because of my emetophobia is pretty bad and causes a some kind of anxiety too.

Yea Sis, I went to Apassionata. It was wonderful! Have to say that I couldn't see anything else but great professionalism and and high trained horses when I watched that show. I'm going to post pics of it on this forum.


----------



## moomoo

30 minutes?! :shock: I hope it was in important journey! I took Misty round the gallops because they had defrosted by the time I had done all my jobs  I think next weekend I will just pootle around and mess with her in the roundpen  I feel bad becuse I left her out in the snow all afternoon  when I went back up to bring her in, she neighed and ran over!

I get a lie in til 10 tomorrow!  I hope...


----------



## TaMMa89

Ok, here's the pics of Apassionata if someone wants to see: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/apassionata-2009-grand-voyage-22239/#post247232. I'm sorry about the quality and size of the pictures.


----------



## buckaroo2010

hey guys! how is everyone today?? Hopfully doing good! im sosore! lol i finally got to ride buck yesterday for the 1st time in 3 months! it was so nice to finally get to ride again!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all .

How is everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## claireauriga

Well, I am now properly in the grip of the side-effects of my medication  At least this'll only last a week or so ...


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I am doing so well in school! I got a 9,4 on my Danish book exam and 10 on my english book exam :smile:


----------



## Vidaloco

8615
I went through a bad bout a few years ago Claire. It took about a week or 2 for the medication to kick in. When it did, I felt like I could see the clouds moving out of my brain. It really helped put the sun back into my world. I went to a therapist for a few months to help learn some coping skills and stop some bad behavior I was doing. I had a very bad habit of taking the blame for anything in my world. I was always saying "I'm sorry" even when it was something I had no control over. One of my tasks was to stop saying it. Its harder than it sounds :shock:
Its good you recognized what was going on and sought help.


----------



## moomoo

8616 

I say sorry ALL the time :roll: its pretty annoying, I can't stop myself.

How is eeryone? I got up about 6 hours ago, and i'm ready for bed!


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm fine. I had a hairdresser today .


----------



## moomoo

Ooh what did you have done  I am having a cut next week I think, I want a full fringe but I think it would look stupid on me :?


----------



## Jehanzeb

I need a haircut badly! I have a afro-style at the moment . Huge hair on my head. No doubt it is taking me time to understand things now a days. Afterall the information has to go through a tough layer of my afro hair!

I want a haircut but I just can't find time! Anyone willing to cut my hair?? 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

moomoo said:


> Ooh what did you have done  I am having a cut next week I think, I want a full fringe but I think it would look stupid on me :?


Nothing radical. She just cut my hair little because top of it was so worn and renewed the black colour that I have in my neck hair. I'm not sure but I remember that I've seen a pic about you and think that a fringe could suit you. But I'm not sure, it's possible that I've messed you up with somebody else.

Wow Jehanzeb afro hairdos are just cool .


----------



## Vidaloco

moomoo said:


> 8616
> 
> *I say sorry ALL the time :roll: its pretty annoying, I can't stop myself.*
> 
> How is eeryone? I got up about 6 hours ago, and i'm ready for bed!


STOP IT!:lol:


----------



## moomoo

LOL Jehanzeb :lol: I wouldn't trust me to cut your hair though :?

Well, here is a photo of me for inspiration  It was taken in december I think, so my hair is a tad longer but pretty much the same. I would kind of like brown hair but it might look weird growing out blond. Any ideas? And I like it long  Sorry the picture isn't great quality.


----------



## moomoo

lol vida, I say sorry in my head more nowadays :lol: I'm getting there!


----------



## TaMMa89

This is just my opinion but I think that a fringe could become you moomoo .


----------



## Jehanzeb

Wow the first thing I noticed in that photo are the medals!! Wowww! you have won sooo many competitions! How? haha 

By looks of the photo I don't think you need to change the style at all as they look superb as they are.

TaMMa, is that you in that avatar photo? I would have loved it if that hat would have been a bit back, so it would have been slightly down from the back, if you know what I mean 

Regards


----------



## RegalCharm

Jehanzeb said:


> I need a haircut badly! I have a afro-style at the moment . Huge hair on my head. No doubt it is taking me time to understand things now a days. Afterall the information has to go through a tough layer of my afro hair!
> 
> I want a haircut but I just can't find time! Anyone willing to cut my hair??
> 
> Regards


 
Yea, come to the states and I will give you a haircut.
How does ******* trim sound? it will last 6 months :lol: A mohawk is another one I can do or even a reverse Mohician.


----------



## RegalCharm

You have dimples. how cute is that


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hahaha Regal you know so many styles, were you googling it or you really know how to do haircut? 

Oh wow I totally missed the dimples! hahaha Sorry moomoo, but yeah you look great in that photo 

So whats happening everyone?

Regards


----------



## RegalCharm

Yea, I can do those styles really good. LOL

You missed the dimples?. :shock::lol:


----------



## Jehanzeb

Infact I missed her in the photo at first because I could not get over with the fact that she has soooooooooo many awards, prizes. She has soo many that they are overflowing, look on the door, floor, table everywhere.

It's almost looks like she dedicated one of her room to Prize room only 

...and you know I was asking her to compete against me in Basketball. If she has that many prizes I got No chance!! nada, nono!... but then again I love challenges 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Jehanzeb said:


> TaMMa, is that you in that avatar photo? I would have loved it if that hat would have been a bit back, so it would have been slightly down from the back, if you know what I mean


Yeah that's me . And I think I got what you mean.


----------



## moomoo

Thank you RegalCharm, Tamma and Jehanzeb 

I love my hair as it is now, but I'm curious to what I would look like with a full fringe (other than about 12 years old, lol). My hair grows so quick it will probably be back to that length & style in a few weeks anyway!



> Infact I missed her in the photo at first because I could not get over with the fact that she has soooooooooo many awards, prizes. She has soo many that they are overflowing, look on the door, floor, table everywhere.:grin:
> 
> It's almost looks like she dedicated one of her room to Prize room only :grin:


Lol, I wouldn't say prize room, but more Misty worship place :lol: here are a few different angles... Oh, and I wouldn't worry about the basket ball :wink: the awards are all horse ones  I am dreadful at basketball!


----------



## TaMMa89

Wow you've a very great collection of prizes .


----------



## Jehanzeb

*77!!

*If I have counted it correctly you have 77 prizes!! My good God!! One question comes in my mind, when do you not compete!! It seems like you compete everyday of your life!! 

Thanks for showing all of them, it will make me think twice before competing in horse riding with you. Even during Polo game!! aaaaaaaaaaa...hahaha 

Oh by the way what is "fringe?" sorry but I am totally zero in knowing girly stuff! 

Regards​


----------



## moomoo

I usually compete every (or most) sundays from april to september  

Full Fringe : http://www.hairdohairstyles.com/Hairstyle_News/images/Bangs21.jpg

but less scary looking!


----------



## Vidaloco

8636

I cut my husbands hair, I think I'm the only one to cut it since we got married :shock: I was a hair stylist in my much younger days though. 
I think you would look cute with a cut like Patricia Arquette MooMoo. Please don't color it though.


----------



## Vidaloco

8637
Or this


----------



## TaMMa89

Hmmm... I've slept maybe 2 hours during the last night and now I have not so nice headache...


----------



## moomoo

Thanks vida, I like the 2nd one  I would like to keep my hair long 

Not nice tamma, why did you get so little sleep?

I am reading the highway code in prep for my theory :shock: How is everyone?


----------



## Jehanzeb

Theory test is soooo easy! Good luck with the study. how much have you finished Moomoo? Lets test you? shall we? 

How is everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## moomoo

I'm on page 45  I have been doing the practice multi choice things  

Please don't say its easy, I will fail! I have only told my dad (because he paid) and my best friend when I am doing it! Even mum is in the dark :lol: The hazard perception is more worrying because i get twitchy and just click!


----------



## Vidaloco

8642
I'm tired too.
Dang it, now I want to cut myself some bangs


----------



## Jehanzeb

Moomoo, it is for sure quite easy. When you will come out of that test room (Passed!) you will say the same thing. Then you will remember my words! 

At the time you will also remember these words "Partyyyyyy!!!" hahahaha

At this time I am remmebering the words

Don't worry be happy! 

Ok going to hit bed now, see you all

Regards


----------



## claireauriga

They've made it harder since we did it, Jehanzeb!

Best of luck, moomoo, and if you don't pass first time it's not a big deal. Loads of people don't, after all.

I've got a couple of stressful days coming up, I'm a bit nervous as to how I'll cope but I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all . What a freezing cold morning it is today.

Did I mention that my sister has started driving the car I bought for her, though she still has those "after effects" of learners!. You know changing gears taking 1000 leap years, taking forever to move from side road to main road (even when the car is miles away in my opinion), stopping well before turning into a side road, try waving her friends from the car while driving without realizing the car is going into an opposite lane!! etc etc. I told her to put green P on the car so people know that she is a newbie but she refused to do so. She says, I am not a "Learner" anymore!

I wonder why new learners are so fussed about everything. I mean I never did that but then again I don't remember what I did when I finished learning .

That said I think the more she drives the better she'll become. I am sure it will be matter of days before she'll get back to normal driving.

Moomoo, when you think in your head that you are going to pass, you Are going to Pass! - There is nothing like hard or easy in this life. If you know 2+2=4 then it's easy but if you don't then it's not.

Claire I'd suggest you to stop worrying and getting stressed over things, take things easy and to encourage in taking things easy listen to Bob Marley! I am sure you'll be fine.

Ok back to work! see you all 

Regards


----------



## Jehanzeb

Ooo Moomoo what about hair style like this,










I love her hair! hahaha

EA :: Mirror's Edge

Regards


----------



## claireauriga

Jehanzeb - I really know that our instinct is to tell people don't worry, take it easy, don't get stressed out. But the whole point of my illness is that I am unable to control that. Either my stress, worry and low mood come completely out of nowhere, or my reactions to stress and so on are far stronger than what they would be if I was perfectly healthy. The worry and fear and low mood are caused by chemicals in my brain.

We all want to say 'don't worry' to try and help people feel better, but what I've learned recently is that it's actually a very unhelpful thing to say to someone with a depression or anxiety disorder. It just feels like an impossible order that you are completely unable to fulfil, or as if you're being told 'you're weak, be stronger and stop feeling worried'.


----------



## TaMMa89

Moomoo, I had to woke up early and my sleeping patterns have turned so that I stay up late and wake up late so I couldn't sleep early enough.

I had to renew my theory test two times. I don't know what kind of theory test you have but our is a computer program which simulates real a traffic circustance and asks you questions like "can I take left?" or "I have to stop" and then there are 10 seconds to answer every question yes or no. I always got nervous and focused on the time limit instead of the questions . Then there were also some multiple choice questions but them weren't a problem for me.

Hang on there, Claire. Things will be turn better someday even if you wouldn't feel now so.

I got a mysterious package today. My first name is Janita but the sender has marked that the name of the receiver is Jenni. Still, the last name is same as mine and because it isn't so common name and this is quite small municipality I doubt that there would live someone else with the same last name on our street. The other odd thing was that there wasn't a number of our house or anything marked on the packet, only just a name of the street. When I checked the postmark I noticed that it was a postmark of our municipality (is it the post office of sender or receiver who postmarks packages?) The handwriting top of a packet could belong to some of my paternal relatives but they all know my name.

That's odd. Could it be a secret admirer now when Valentine's Day is coming soon? I haven't opened the package yet but wait when my parents come home. If they know something about that or abou it if there really lives somebody with the same last name on out street.


----------



## Vidaloco

8649
You have my curiosity spiked Tamma. Don't forget to let us know if you have a secret admirer 
Claire, I know exactly what you mean. My mother always told me to "just snap out of it" Like yea if I could do that I would... geesh

We are going to our state horse expo tomorrow Equifest of Kansas. It should be fun Equifest of Kansas


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

and now I'm envying Vida! You guys have to bring me along on those awesome horseshows!

But, I'm so maxed out in learning today! I was in school from 8-4 got home and have been studying since then. It's almost 20 to 8 now...

There's so much to do in school right now! I haven't even been able to go out to see my mare! I'm gonna go right after school tomorrow


----------



## TaMMa89

I'll tell Vida if I open the package. You see, I started to think that it can be wise to visit a local post office with a packet and ask what they think about it and if I can open the package because the first name of the receiver isn't same as mine and the address is marked pretty vaguely. It can cause problems if I open the package and it isn't mine. I'll visit the post office tomorrow.

Ahh, I feel a little melancholy now. Today was a national farewell party of candidates for the matriculation examination (upper secondary school stuff). Most of them will start their studying leave after that day and come to the school only when they have to do a spring part of their matriculation examination. But how time can run so fast? I can remember my farewell party a year ago almost like I remember yesterday. How we wore costumes and drove around comprehensive schools close to our upper secondary on the bed of lorries and throw candy to kids. And tomorrow there's sophomores' prom. They become seniors when current seniors have started their studying leave. Can't believe that my prom was only two years ago...

But now I stop this become I start to cry . I miss traditions of the upper secondary and really can't understand how fast time has gone.


----------



## moomoo

Good stuff everyone  

I was desperate to leave my awful secondary school!

Can you give me some tips for the hazard perception?


----------



## TaMMa89

TaMMa89 said:


> But now I stop this become I start to cry . I miss traditions of the upper secondary and really can't understand how fast time has gone.


become = before. What I was thinking again? 

Ok, I went to the post office and they told that they can't recommend me to open the package because it's actually illegal but I could do it if I wanted and if I didn't they would send it to the center where post without a receiver end up and never come back. Well, I thought that the probability of it that there would be somebody other with the same last name on the same street with me is so small and this isn't the first time when somebody messes up with my first name that I decided to open the package. It was a Valentine's Day present from my friend and the Valentine's Day card inside the packet was written with my real name. Obviously she hasn't posted the packet herself.


----------



## Vidaloco

Wow, glad you didn't leave it at the post office. You would have never seen it again and missed out on a Valentines from your friend. 

We went to the horse expo all day today, just got home and I wanted to post this photo for Signy I took it special for her. There were many Icelandic horses there, they are so cute and sturdy. The people who owned them were also very friendly. 
Each horse group had a booth set up, this was the Icelandic folks


----------



## moomoo

OOh, that equifest looked cool! 

Guess what....

I PASSED MY THEORY!!


----------



## Vidaloco

Congratulations! See it wasn't so hard :wink:


----------



## TaMMa89

Congrats moomoo!


----------



## moomoo

i got 49/50 :lol: then 62/75 for the hazard perception :roll:

Whats everyone up to this evening?

I am mooching around probably on mariokart!


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm guessing what I want to do with my life and thinking career things.


----------



## moomoo

Me too tamma! What are your plans? 

I took moo round the gallops and in the jumping arena, I haven't jumped since October, I had to tie my reins in a knot so I wasn't balancing on her little mouth  She was a little angel though


----------



## Jehanzeb

Afternoon all! how is everyone doing? 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Well... I think that something related to humans and helping them or working at a library would be nice. But I don't know. I'm not very social so maybe a work with people doesn't become me. As to school I think that university of applied sciences (a.k.a polytechnic) could suit me better than university or vocational school. But I'm not sure, I keep all ways open. This still stress me a little because joint application system for those schools will be opened in the next month and becomes closed in April. Or as to universitys, it has already been opened.

So what are you planning, moomoo?


----------



## moomoo

Nice  I'm not particularly social either and I like maths/science subjects because it is right or wrong, unlike engilsh which is just waffling in a particular direction. I want to go to Royal Agricultural but who knows  Like you I will just keep options open 

I'm great Jehanzeb, just been for a good hour of driving with Dad, I did pretty well  You?


----------



## Jehanzeb

Had a pretty hectic day today. My cousin laptop got infected and spent almost whole day fixing it. Then one of my customer called later in the evening about her wireless network. Aaaaa! when am I ever going to get a holiday. A true holiday which has no phone calls from anyone!!aaaaaa!!

Ok going to hit bed now!

See you all tomorrow. Good Night 

Oh and moomoo, the more you drive the better. So keep it up!


Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Vida, that's great! I hope you enjoyed their show :smile: We definitly need good publicity now


----------



## DarkChylde

Well, up early again. But with fightin hubby and my oldest for a chance on the laptop this is the only computer time I get now. 

How did everybody's Valentine's Day go?


----------



## RegalCharm

Mine was good, I bought myself an air compressor.. LOL....


----------



## RegalCharm

Jehanzeb said:


> A true holiday which has no phone calls from anyone!!aaaaaa!!Regards


 

UNPLUG the phone!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

*8669*
I got up way to early and had bad dreams all night. Been like that all week, must be the phase of the moon.

I've started having a bit of coffee in the mornings again. I promise it won't lead to cigarettes...Its been well over 6 months now. yea me!


----------



## moomoo

8670 
I really need to change my merry xmas avatar :? Oh well...

I had bad dreams last night too, I think I went to bed too early and got up to late :? I'm not used to 10 hours sleep!

Good work stopping smoking  I thinkI am going to give up ribena for lent :lol:

When I took misty to turnout you go through a gate then there is a big track round and loads of fields coming off it. So I was taking down the field fence and she electricutes her cute little nose and gallops off round this huge track. I stand there thinking "Oh crap, I'm never gonna catch her now" but I think I will just shout her. So I call "Misty" and she stops, turns round and gallops back to me!  Little angel! I have a driving lesson in about an hour so I'm just filling in the gaps woth a little bit of forum-ing and mariokarting! :lol:

Whats everyone doing today?


----------



## Vidaloco

8671

I want to get a ride in but its chilly willy out. I got a new bit I'm wanting to try


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

it's so hard to get myself going to the barn...
I havn't slept well these past few nights (darn nightmares) and then I had a really, really sucky day out there yesterday... and I hate taking the bus in my horse clothing...

Well, I really have to get going...


----------



## TaMMa89

That's odd. I had bad dreams the last night too 

That's great Vida


----------



## moomoo

Maybe there is some kind of horseforum bad vibes going on :lol:

Having a hair cut tomorrow... scary!

I hated being in public with horsie gear but now if people stare they get a nice hand gesture :wink: LOL


----------



## TaMMa89

Haha :lol: I'll have a dentist tomorrow.


----------



## moomoo

Ooh good luck! Lol!

I just got back from netball  I didn't suck too bad!


----------



## odessablaze

regal. congrats on the air compresser, what are you going to blow up hun? maybe a rubber doll. encurring minds want to know. haa


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all 

How is everyone doing?

Moomoo, I use to be conscious when I went to Tesco first time while wearing horse gear however later I didn't care who says or thinks what, because I am way too tired of thinking what others might think of me wearing it. Let's say people who think we look weird does not even able to afford to have horses/horse riding! 

So did you get your hair done? I can't wait to see the new style! haha 

TaMMa and Sissi whats happening? It has been sometime since I heard from you? What happened at the dentist?

Claire where are you? whats happening?

What about others? whats happening guys?

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Yay! No tooth decay for me  My teeth were fine. The dentist said it's all normal that your teeth can stab sometimes.


----------



## moomoo

I had my hair done and then spent the day at the yard with a headband and earwarmer on so I might post a pic later when I have had a go at it with the straighteners :lol: I don't really like it, it wasn't the usual woman who does my hair  

Thats good tamma  I don't have to worry about my teeth now either 

I'm pretty good today  Had a nice long ride and washed Misty's tail ready for her sleepover on thursday  She is having a day off tomorrow then I will wash all her stuff so she looks nice for my friend's ponies :lol: Then hunting on Saturday  

What is everyone else up to?


----------



## Vidaloco

8681

I did get a ride in yesterday, it was a short one maybe a mile or so but it was fun. One of the very few times I have gone out just Vida and me. We sat for about 10-15 min after we got back. Just her and I sitting together. She had fun snuffling my hair and getting horse slobber on my face. 
Her new bit fit good and she seemed to like it. I put a photo of it up under horse pictures "vidas new stuff"


----------



## claireauriga

Hey guys! I haven't been checking in much because most days I'm not feeling so great and it's not interesting for you guys if I just post 'feeling rubbish, blah, flat'. I'm not feeling great today, but some really good things have happened. My mum got a new job, and I got my first semester exam results back. Despite struggling severely with my then-undiagnosed depression, the hard work, sweat and tears I put in paid off. I got an average of 91% and I am once again top in my year.

For those who are not familiar with UK grading, 40% = third, 50% = lower second, 60% = upper second and 70% = first, with a 2:1 or 1st being regarded as a very good degree. Marks above 80% are very rarely given out.

I should be absolutely ecstatic, because those results would amaze me even if nothing had been wrong at all. Unfortunately I've got a bit of a low mood today, so I mostly feel relieved, but hopefully when I come back up I will be able to feel as good as I should be feeling.


----------



## moomoo

Holy crap you are a genius claire! :lol:

Boredom has set in for the evening so I am milling around with nothing to do :?


----------



## moomoo

I can't hide forever...

It looks best with the top half up and with eye liner on but here it is...


----------



## Vidaloco

8685
It looks really cute! brings out your eyes for sure. 

Claire you will feel better I promise. Antidepressants can make you feel very dull and emotionless. Hopefully you will get over the hump and not have to take them for very long.
I have taken them off and on for way to long (15 years) so I'm kind of an expert


----------



## claireauriga

I know I'll feel better in time  I have another appointment with my GP and my first appointment with a counsellor tomorrow. At least with the treatment I'm getting I'm able to cope from day to day, even if I don't feel that great!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all . How is everyone doing?

Moomoo what happened there? I thought you going to get it short. To me the top bit looks really cool but the side hair are a bit long to that style. That is what I think..

But hey, every new style takes a while to settle down  so it'll be all good .

Claire I am happy that you are recovering, hope to see you fully recovered .

Regards


----------



## DarkChylde

You look lovely, Moomoo, your hair looks great too! You have my hair color almost (or what mine was 'fore the silver started sneakin in!:lol

Claire, kudos on school! I hope you get to feelin better. Give your mom a pat, a job is a big thing nowdays. 

Tamma, great checkup! My kids just came back, and hafta go back next week for some work. My oldest has to have 2 extractions, and my littlest is getting a filling. You are so pretty, you hafta take care of that pretty smile!

I am goin to the beach today! Horray! Prolly won't get to spend much time at the ocean, but I am SOOOO needing what time I can get. My girls are gonna love it, they are goin on a ferry, first time the littlest will be on one that she remembers. 

Be blessed today, everyone!!


----------



## moomoo

8689

Thanks guys  I would have had it shorter but I cannot stand not being able to tie it out of the way when I am round the yard!

Got a double driving lesson in a little while and I had the best lie in ever! (til 10am) 

What is everyone up to?


----------



## Vidaloco

I'm with you Moo, I have to have my hair long enough to pull back. I think I'll cut myself some bangs today, you got me in the mood


----------



## moomoo

Hehe  Sorry, I get tempted to do it myself but decide better because who knows what it would look like :shock: I can't even cut mistys tail straight!

I love little moo  she had a day off/mess with you day today and i went in the jumping arena (on foot) and jumped in hand the little jumps then let her jump the big ones by herself and she was a little angel  Then I found a plasticy sheet thing and made her walk over it and jump it and she was like yeah whatever, you are around so I'm safe. Then she was tied up outside her stable and I charged at her with the wheelbarrow and she was like *yawn* "grow up mum you don't scare me" :roll:


----------



## TaMMa89

Wow moomoo, this hairdo really becomes you!

Thanks DC, I'm honestly pretty proud of my teeth . The only thing that vex me is that them have turned too yellowish.


----------



## DarkChylde

You are so silly. You're so adorable I guess you gotta stretch to find an imperfection.....:lol: Jus don't become one of those who have the glow-in-the-dark smiles. That is WAY too far. If you use baking soda and hydrogen pyroxide to brush your teeth with, you won't worry about stains or dingy yellow. (Just don't do that if you have temperature sensitive teeth, it will make it worse). That is an OLD beauty trick, see if that don't work.:wink:

Moo- My horses are the same way. I have desentized them so well, you can't 'run' them off, you practically gotta lead them away. They just look at you like 'have you lost it or something?' and stand there.


----------



## claireauriga

I'm seeing my counsellor for the first time this morning. I'm mostly curious but still feeling rather anxious, more physically than mentally.


----------



## TaMMa89

Well, when I was younger I neglected my teeth and them turned pretty yellow. Now I hope that I would have took a good care of them and maybe I had natural white teeth now. I've brushed my teeth with bleaching toothpaste and that has turn them a little more white but not as white that they were before I started to neglect them. Ohh, and thanks for the tip DC .

Our government accepted a new piece of law regarding to our universities today. It makes me feel hot under the collar. I mean very hot. But maybe that's all I say now because it's pretty political thing and I don't want to arise political discussions.

Yep, and there's stomach flu (norovirus) striking in the north and east parts of the country. So there have been outbreaks in our neigbor provinces too. That makes me feel somehow uneasy. I really hope that the epidemic won't hit here (my mom, who works at a daycare center and meet a lot of people and therefore knows a lot of it what happens in our little municipality, told that noro has hit the ward of our health center but they have managed to quarantine it there. For now. Or then she just try to make me feel calm and doesn't want tell the truth). If the epidemic hit here I'm simply screwed.

How the meeting went, claire?


----------



## TaMMa89

Sorry the latest message is pretty negative and sounds a little... rant. That wasn't the idea. Of course there are also good things around me .


----------



## Vidaloco

Please do take good care of your teeth Tamma. Now that I am older I wish I had done better. I suffer from bruxism (teeth grinding) and have since I was a teenager. I should have been wearing an appliance at night all my life but have just started in the last few years because I have many loose teeth. I go to a hygienist and have them cleaned every 3 months I'm such a nut about it now. 
I wanted to ride Vida again today but ended up getting busy with other farm related things and ran out of time and energy. Tomorrow for sure!

I cut my bangs Moo


----------



## Jehanzeb

Olaa polaa!  how is everyone doing? I have been really busy today and since I left the job there is less time for me to be online as my own business work takes more time visiting customers and setting up their networks and sorting things up. I have also taken 3 website projects at the same time so it takes almost all of my time. Oh and not to forget I am setting up our POS system as well so that is another thing which is taking time.

Aaaaaaa!! why life is soo busy! The more I try to get a holiday the more work I get! aaaaaa. Why life is soo busy, why why why!! hahaha .

Sorry but I am tired at the moment and didn't have much to talk about other then crying out loud!

Hope everyone doing well.

Ok going to hit bed! See you all tommorow 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Yep Vida I'll do that. I feel dirty if I cant brush my teeth two times in the day. I still hope I had understood how important it's when I was youger too.

I would give some of my time to you Jehanzeb. I've it too much in my current life situation and almost nothing to do .

Ahh it's almost 3:00am here. Maybe I should go to the bed?


----------



## eventnwithwinston

Hi everyone! How has your day gone?


----------



## claireauriga

Well the counsellor went okay but my doctor's appointment didn't. I am severely anaemic (to the point normally only seen in women who have just given birth: the doctor was amazed I was walking around!) and it could be something called pernicious anaemia, which is a lifelong condition. She's running more tests so I had to have more blood taken this morning, which has led to me feeling utterly horrible as I'm scared of needles. I'm fine as soon as the needle is in me, I can deal with the ache and the pain and that doesn't bother me, I just can't control feeling sick and panicky beforehand. Key in the depression and I've been really, really horrible this morning.

Fortunately one of my housemates came with me, held my hand, talked to me, etc, and for the first time in what must be ten or more years I didn't cry! I just feel very tired now, because she took four vials of blood.

I'm not letting myself think about the results, which I will get on Thursday.


----------



## DarkChylde

Oh, Claire, my heart goes out to you. :-( My grandfather had pernicious anemia. I am mildly enemic, but it isn't that hard to live with. Perhaps a BIT more challenging to a vegan...

Prayers and blessings winging your way, Claire. Watch for feathers!


----------



## Vidaloco

we had a dog that was anemic after having puppys. We gave her malt tablets. Maybe you could just drink lots of malteds or eat lots of malt balls (do they have them in the UK?
Hope you are feeling better Claire. 

Hi eventnwithwinston, how are you?


----------



## TaMMa89

Ohh claire I'm sorry for that :-(. You got a lot of bad stuff at one go now.


----------



## claireauriga

Yeah, a lot of stuff has hit me at once >< And the depression makes it harder to cope with the other stuff, while the fatigue and everything makes it harder to be active, which would help my depression.

Pernicious anaemia occurs when the body doesn't produce intrinsic factor, so it can't absorb Vitamin B12 and so can't get enough iron either. So if I do have that, I could eat a whole cow every day and still not absorb enough iron.

For a healthy woman, haemoglobin levels are usually around 11-16, I forget the particular units of concentration in this case. Mine were 8.1.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

you seem like a strong, confident person Claire, so I have no boubt you're gonna get through this 

There's a storm here now, but it doesn't seem to be too bad  I love lying inside and here the wind and rain hitting my window..


----------



## TaMMa89

Hello. How is everyone?

I like storms too. We have at the moment some degrees (*C) under zero and snow.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

It's been very very warm here, a few days ago I saw a thermometer that said 8°C! I was shocked. I would have stared at it all day if it weren't for the fact that I was on a bus :smile:

So I only get rain... (rain is my least favourite type of weather)

But my mom found this awesome place just outside of Reykjavík that I really really want to move to! And it's so cheap because it's not in the city! 
I hope we'll go check it out :smile:


----------



## TaMMa89

Ugh. Raind during the winter :roll:. Cold, slush etc. The worst weather that I know, too. Rainy days are sometimes funny if it's summer, warm and you can stay inside. Like the evening before my graduation day in the last summer. The weather was a little rainy and sunset coloured nature around our house beautiful reddish.

Wait... I've even two pictures of it: 















I hope too you'll check it out Sis .


----------



## Vidaloco

Very beautiful Tamma
Its sunny but chilly here today. Its sunny here a lot much more sun than clouds which is a good thing


----------



## Jehanzeb

Where is this TaMMa?

Hello everyone, how is everyone doing? . I have been really busy these days designing sites and setting up our POS system. The POS system is almost done just few things left.

TaMMa, have you heard from Sissi? it has been some time since I have seen her around. Hope she is doing well.

Claire how is everything with you? have you been to Bristol Cabot circus yet?

Moomoo!! how are you doing? how is your driving going? Have you hit someone yet . How is basketball going? just remember to practice more because when we going to have a match then you won't going to get a chance . haha

Ok back to work.

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm still here Jehanzeb, lurking around
I'm just super buzy with school at the moment, but it'll slow down after next week :smile:


----------



## DarkChylde

Wow, Tamma, how beautiful! I like my Virginia foothills, but they can't hold a candle to THAT! Really gorgeous.

Hay, everyone! I got just a minute to read up a few things, been busy busy and now my teenager has gotta get on to do research for her Lincoln report. I am such a slave driver, she is homeschooled but I usually don't make 'em do lessons on the weekends, but they had a dentist appointment and messed the week up, so they did some today.

My hay guy brought our hay 2 days early, and I wasn't there so he leaves it in the driveway, and I had to roll it ALL by myself into the pasture, after I locked up the horses, of course. Once you get it rollin, it isn't that bad, if you ain't goin uphill and have a clear way. I did. But I didn't like pickin hay outta my sweater the rest of the day.


----------



## claireauriga

What on earth is Bristol Cabot circus?!


----------



## DarkChylde

I sure dunno, never heard of it.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all 

Sissi I am glad to hear from you. It has been sometime so I was curious what's happening but now I am glad that you are fine and just busy with your work. I think being busy is better then laze around thinking of doing something but could not think what to do ....yes I do get those days too! .

Claire, I meant Cabot Circus in Bristol, now now, don't tell me you don't know Cabot Circus (Home - Cabot Circus). Check it out if you don't know .

Hope to see everyone later, I am going to finish off some stuff on a site.

Regards


----------



## moomoo

Hi guys  How is everyone? I'm good! Went to sleep over at my friends house with misty and went riding around delamere forest  Then hunted yestrday which was awesome! ...but i missed basketball! Ahh well, I was the only girl who turned up last week. I played netball yesterday, quite badly :lol: I kept getting pulled up for being too close :roll: Driving is good!  Another lesson tomorrow, I am doing ok, haven't hit anything...yet ! Wel I'm off to feed the pony


----------



## Vidaloco

We get to go riding today, yippee


----------



## TaMMa89

Jehanzeb this is a backyard of our rowhouse. We have lake there . Now it's frozen and covered with snow. You could ski on the ice of that lake if you wanted. Somebody has made a ski track there.

Well, it's 21:14 over here and this was pretty good day. I had my riding lesson and I met my friends face to face. It's pretty unusual as to me :wink:.


----------



## DarkChylde

I actually conned my teenage daughter into feedin horses tonite, my shoulder and elbow are shot from rollin a hay bale into the pasture from the driveway yesterday. Now I am chillin, wishin there was something I could take stronger than Tylenol, but I am allergic to codeine, so I can't take anything to REALLY help.....:lol:

I SHORE is windy out here today. Been that way so long, feels more like March than February, except when you feel how nippy the wind is.


----------



## Vidaloco

Darkchylde can you take more than 2 Tylenol? I take Advil gelcaps and my doctor told me to just take 3 instead of the normal dose if I'm really hurting. 

Vida did so good on her ride today. She and I are finally getting used to her new bit.


----------



## buckaroo2010

hey everyone!!! I havent been on in over a week!! lol i have misssed so much! I hope everyone is doing great! I am! though i havent got to ride any which is sad I really need too! lol but Track starts tomorrow and im so excited! wish me luck!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

oof, finally I can sign on! I had to clear my browser history yesterday and couldn't get the password rigth in the 5 chances you're allowed so I had to lurk :sad:

It's BUNDAY today!! Yummy yummy "bollur" with whipped cream and chokolate topping!


----------



## TaMMa89

Yummy! I want one, Sis :wink:

Looks so delicious. Over here we bake Shrove buns (buns filled with cream and jam) and have pea soup during this time...

Traditional Finnish Shrove Buns:


----------



## TaMMa89

Except I (or my family) haven't Shrove buns or pea soup here .


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

haha, it sounds yummy though!
We have pea soup tomorrow, with the salt meat!


----------



## moomoo

Oooh YUM 

Pancakes tomorrow! With sugar on top


----------



## Vidaloco

Oh my those buns look yummy. Sort of like what we would call a cream puff. 
I have a peach pie in the oven right now. Guess I'm blowing my diet. :shock:


----------



## DarkChylde

Yum. Lord, you guys are killin me here. Good thing I can't get those outta the computer, or there goes MY diet! Mmm.

Hay, Vida, I can take more than 2, but they are ubber strength and after 2 it doesnt do much difference. I kinda have a tolerance built up from using them so much for my elbow. 

It is COLD here, with the wind just a blowin, and it has teeth. I didn't linger at the barn today, I am hidin in the warm house......


----------



## claireauriga

I'm just focusing on getting through each day right now. I've changed so many things in my life, I have to think and plan everyday activities like doing the dishes or taking a shower to be sure I can do them >< Today I feel really exhausted and I just wish things were easy like they used to be.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Wowwwww!!!! Yummmyyyy Sissi could you please make few of those and post them to mee!!! Oooo my mouth is sooo watery now!! Please please send it to me .

TaMMa, send some from your side tooo 

Claire I am happy that you are taking things normally and I am sure everything will fine just be strong and keep rolling the ball.

Moomoo, hows your Driving lessons going? 

Regards


----------



## moomoo

Good thanks  I am actually getting a bit bored, I just want to be able to drive now :roll: 

Just got back from netball, ugh college tomorrow :-( cba! I have only had one lie in all holiday


----------



## claireauriga

Actually, I can't do things normally, that was my point, Jehanzeb xD

It's difficult to know how to talk about this stuff. I don't like the way I've withdrawn from participating in this community but there doesn't feel like much I can say; I don't want to moan on and on but it's impossible to be brief without having misunderstandings happen.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all .

How is everyone doing?

Claire if you try anything can happen .

I have no idea how to play netball Moomoo but would love to play .

Regards


----------



## moomoo

Netball isn't half as fun as basketball :-( You can't be in your face and snatch the ball :lol: you just have to stand feebly with your arms in the air. You can't even bounce the ball :roll: lol! I just got back from a mile jog  took me 8 mins, I don't know if that is good or bad :? I'm trying to strengthen up my legs to improve my jumping form  any ideas?

How is everyone? I went back to college and it was crappy as, but who cares  Time goes pretty quick. I just had pizza for tea, I will have to have pancakes later. Whats everyone giving up for lent? 

I think I will give up ribena - I spend far too much on it at college :shock: Maybe fizzy drinks and vimto too I'm not sure... it would do my teeth good thats for sure. I would give up crisps or chocolate but no way :shock:


----------



## claireauriga

I'm finally getting on and doing some of my cognitive behavioural therapy work. We'll see how this goes!


----------



## TaMMa89

Hang on there, claire. 

I don't know why I repeat this but I hope it brings even a little strength to you. I feel sympathy - I know it can be a some kind of crisis when something like that happens. I haven't had things like you have just now but I have had and still have my own issues.

Phew! I have a little pile of clothes that I don't use and I think I'm going to sell them on the web. Today I took some pics in which I'm wearing these clothes (I think representative pics in pursuance of a sale advertisement can make people more interested). After that I photoshopped pics I took because I wanted manipulate the background behind me and turn it little more serene. Now I'm thinking if I want to sell the clothes on the auction site or put the sale advertisement on some else site.

I don't know why I make that much the effort because I reckon I won't got more than few ten euros if I manage to sell all the clothes. Maybe because I've nothing else to do.


----------



## Vidaloco

Glad you've started your therapy Claire. Don't worry about how you sound here or anywhere else. This is a good thread to vent in since it is random. 
Just keep putting one foot in front of the other, it will get better. 
I used to work myself up to having one thing I had to do everyday. If it was as simple as feeding the dogs or as big as going to the grocery store. It helped me anyway to have that one thing I could say I accomplished.


----------



## claireauriga

Thanks, guys 

The first chapter of this book I have to start with is _Getting Mobilised_. I have to record my activities and indicate those which are mastery activities (those that involve taking care of myself or others) and rank my sense of achievement given how I was feeling at the time, and anything that is a pleasure activity. Then I can begin to observe patterns in my behaviour, build up my mastery activities (e.g. doing the washing up, completing an assignment), and give myself better pleasure activities.

The book I'm using is called _Thoughts & Feelings_ and the first sixty pages are available on Google Books.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I was 3 hours early for school, the second time this month... x(


----------



## happygoose123

Hey everyone! Just contributing to the thread! LOL!! I was going to go for a ride yesterday but on monday i was working with my mare pennellipi and she completely freaked out and i got major major super gross and super painful rope burn on my fingers! and its right where the reins sit in my hand!!! its soo annoying but hopefully it will be good in a few more days! lol!!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ok, another class was cancelled, I was four hours early for school...


----------



## Jehanzeb

Wow Sissi! I use to be late at school when I was a little kid but you are early. You surely are a very good student .

How is everyone doing? 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Wow Sis what happened that you were that early? 

I've sometimes been an hour early for school. Well, once I decided to came back home and then was late when the school really started.

I had a half of riding lesson today. My mount was pretty energetic. Obiviously she would have wanted at least trot in the end of the lesson but I forbade her to do it. The she decided to walk so fast that she could .


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I usually show up at 7:30 even though school usually doesn't start until 8:10. I just do homework and stuff like that, and my mom can give me a lift so I don't have to take the bus. Well, today school started at 8:50 and then I see that one of my teachers is sick... the one that teaches me in the first two classes...
Well, when the first class is supposed to start the teacher walks in and tells us he's supposed to be at a meeting so we get the class off. Then the next class started at 11:25, so there you have it, 4 hours early.

But it was all right. It's Öskudagur (Ash Wednesday) and then the children of Iceland dress in costumes and go singing in stores in exchange for candy. A few people in my class decieded to go aswell, since we had nothing better to do and there's a shopping mall next to the school. :smile:

We had loads of fun and got a decent amount of candy! :grin:


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all . How is everyone doing today?

Where is my candy Sissi!! Aahh I wish I could join you guys, I would have grabbed all those candies ...

Regards


----------



## RegalCharm

Tamma, you should ride a Tennesee Walking horse if you want to see a ground covering walk LOL.

Sissi, you have some wonderful customs in your country

Jehanzeb, all that candy will give you tooth cavities. LOL.


----------



## claireauriga

It's not pernicious anaemia or coeliac disease. I have some more bloodwork to come back but the tentative diagnosis is that my horrible anaemia is dietary. After the last of my bloodwork comes back, the doctor's going to put me on iron pills. Men need around 9 mg/day, women 14 mg/day ... I'm going to be on a dose of 600 mg/day!

It's a big relief. Working on the dietary issues is going to be tough but it's still a weight off my mind


----------



## moomoo

I am so bored of learning to drive :?


----------



## DarkChylde

I like to drive, as long as it ain't big city driving. Oh my LAWD how I hate that! I hate goin into Richmond for anything. I was on this chain from a horse forum to take this dog from the deep south to like Baltimore or something, and the first time I conned my hubby into drivin, that was in Washington DC! That is like city drivin on steroids.

We had the most wonderful day, hubby rode the mare, and I walked our littlest out on her gelding, (not supposed to strain my arm) and we went for quite a long time. It was so beautiful, tho unnaturally so, and it was so nice to be out with the horses again, after hidin all winter. Hubby's mare that I completely broke myself, and who has been a dream for such a green horse, hadn't been worked with or ridden in I know 2 months, and she was perfect. Hubby is constantly amazed by her, and thinks I should train horses pro. I would, if I didn't hafta compromise my stance on a few issues. Naw, I will stick with goin for trainin for LPN soon.

Here is a pic I just took.... Don't laff.....


----------



## Vidaloco

It has been very warm here, we've gotten some nice rides in. It was almost hot yesterday 78F (25C). A cold front is suppose to blow through though :-|
I wish it would rain


----------



## TaMMa89

Why are you bored of learning to drive, moomoo? Has there happened something?

I'm frustrated because two schools that I am interested in applying to have scheduled their entrance exams on consecutive days. They are far from each other and I'm not sure there is enough time between them to attend both. :-(

Can somebody tell me how to build a time machine so I can attend both? I'll give you cookies!


----------



## DarkChylde

I can pretend to for cookies!

Then again, there ain't much I wuddn't do for cookies. :shock:


----------



## moomoo

I love driving again  I booked my test for mid April      

Can you go for a weekend away where the universities are whilst the tests are on? Like, make a holiday out of it?

How is everyone? 

 WEEKEND!!


----------



## TaMMa89

I don't think so. One is on a Wednesday and the other is the very next day, so I'm afraid that I won't have time to take a holiday... :-|.

I'm fine. It's something around 1am here and I just came home. I met my friends which have been pretty unusual event for me after I graduated my upper secondary school :wink:. How are you?


----------



## Vidaloco

I just noticed we have stopped counting :shock: When Poptartshop comes in she is going to be upset.:-(

Tamma, I think you should contact the university's to see if you can work something out. I am glad you have made a choice as to which area you want to study. I know last year you were very unsure.


----------



## RegalCharm

8756 ........


----------



## Jehanzeb

I see Regal didn't have anything to so  Sometimes silence says alot doesn't it Regal? 

Moomoo, the only time you will truly hate driving is when you will pass your test and your mum will keep asking you to take her to this place or that place, stop here stop there, wait here wait there. aaaaa!!! After learning to drive now I am thinking why on earth I learnt it in the first place..hahaha...

Mind you not discouraging you there, Driving is a MUST and a NESSASITY of life these days so you can't really live without you. It's more like someone told me once _"you can't live with women, you can't live without women"_ .

So keep up the good work and finish off this small test so that we can have a basketball match .

Oooopss I forgot to ask, how is everyone doing?? 

Regards


----------



## claireauriga

I had a tough night last night but a bit better this morning. It's the CESA (chemeng student association) ball tonight, and I didn't want to go but I felt obligated to because I'm receiving an award. I would much rather be at home with my parents this weekend. However, on the morning of the ball, I've finally started to pay attention to what I'm going to wear. Had a bit of a dilemma with shoes, though - I have a gorgeous pair of black leather two-inch heels, very classy, but my little black dress is not shiny so it didn't go. I bought the dress for the Latin and Ballroom Christmas Ball, and wore it with my dancing shoes - but I can't wear my dancing shoes to the CESA ball because they have soft felt soles.

Fortunately a pair of 10-denier black tights tones things down enough for the black shoes to go well enough. And they're very comfortable shoes.

I was feeling a bit self conscious because I've lost weight but the styling of my dress is such that when I put it on I still felt like it looked quite good. That was a nice surprise  And I found the necklace I wear with it and remembered how I did my make-up last time that turned out well xD

I'm tempted to see if I can get Jamie or Rob (if they're there) to do a bit of proper dancing at the ball. I haven't been to dancing in a couple of months (cos of the depression and anaemia) but I can still remember my cha cha and rumba moves, I think. And if it's on carpet the black shoes will be fine for dancing in; the heel is just the right height.


----------



## Vidaloco

8759 (thanks regal)

Sounds like you looked beautiful Claire. Be sure to let us know how it goes. 

Its spitting snow here this morning :shock: after the warm days, I don't know how to handle the return of winter. :-(


----------



## moomoo

Thanks Jehanzeb  Bring it on for the basketball, but i won't be great because I didn't go this week  I went on a long hack on misty then de-cobwebbed her stable ... eww! And just mooched around really  But I had fun and I think I am going to tidy or something now  
What is everyone doing this weekend?
Have fun at the ball  I'm sure it will be good when you get there and you will be glad you went


----------



## TaMMa89

Thanks Vida I'm going to do that. Actually I'm still not all sure yet but things have turned much more brighter during the gap year and I've perceived some kind of basic lines about it what I want. Now I'm sure that the gap year was a right choice and I've still few weeks before the appliacation system will be opened. I think I'm going to focuse my thoughts and aspirations during these weeks.

Yay! Channel four is broadcasting a movie called Night of The Creeps tonight. I read some reviews of that movie and it seems good. I could record it on VHS. I'm just guessing if it's the same movie that I watched when I was a little child. I just remember there was a pile of pink goo which rampaged aroud a city and destroyed people in the movie that I watched then.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

There are only two hours left of February! YAY :smile:


----------



## TaMMa89

Over here it's March already .

I just started to think - is this year a leap year?


----------



## TaMMa89

Nah, that wasn't the film that I saw when I was a child. I still managed to find out the name of the film I saw then - it is The Blob. I hope also it will be broadcasted someday because it would be nice to see it again. That one - I mean Night of The Creeps - was boring one.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all , how is everyone doing? Happy March Month to all of you 

Regards


----------



## claireauriga

Today is St David's Day. St David is the patron saint of Wales. Dydd Dewi Da, pawb


----------



## TaMMa89

Hello. My back hurts a little.

I had my riding lesson today and my dear mount tried to drag the reins out of my hands. That wasn't fun because he suddenly tweaked his head down and did that few times during the lesson. All the force he used was directed at my back as you know. Otherwise he was very nice and energetic.


----------



## RegalCharm

8768 morning everyone

yep March 1 where has the year gone?
couple more weeks to spring
so everyone hang in there.


----------



## iridehorses

Wow, the year is going fast! Next weekend is Daylight Savings - don't forget to change your clocks!

They are calling for snow tonight - we cold get 1/4"!!!! Just the threat of snow here and they close the schools. Attendance at the Bi-Lo supermarket is required to stock up on milk, beer, and toilet paper.

I've been down south for 8 years now and we have had a total accumulation of ~2" of snow during that time. I moved down from PA - now they get snow.


----------



## Vidaloco

8770

Cold front is here, bitter cold. the kind that hurts your skin when your outside and the wind is blowing. We got approximately 52 flakes of snow :wink:

Did you go to the ball Claire?


----------



## TaMMa89

Over here it's lot of snow and -5C (23F) today. It was forecasted -15 and I'm glad that the forecast didn't become true!


----------



## claireauriga

I did go. To be honest, I think it was a bit much for me. I enjoyed the meal (well, Josh did, he ate it for me as it wasn't anything I liked and I'd eaten beforehand in preparation) but afterwards came dancing and I felt really tired and light-headed. So I spent a couple of hours trying to sleep in a chair with the boys' jackets over me because I was really cold. That part of the evening wasn't so fun, as I just wanted to be at home then and was trying to a) sleep amongst loud music and b) imagine myself in a nice warm bed.

Today isn't a very good day. I have a LOT of things that NEED to be done and I just can't make myself do anything.


----------



## moomoo

Thats a shame claire :-( Just do what you can today little things can wait.

The sun is out!  Yeah, feels like spring  I might go for a cycle or a run in a bit but I am getting my college stuff done first, I have to get up at 7 tomorrow for an 11.35 start :evil:


----------



## Vidaloco

You got dressed and made it to the dance. You should be proud of yourself. Better than I could have done. 
Over socialization in real life takes the wind out of me too.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I need a little hugging...


----------



## Vidaloco

whats up Sis?
Heres your hug


----------



## moomoo

Aww whats up siss? *HUGE hugs and gives chocolate & a teddy*

I just entered race for life


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

thanks guys.. I'm just not sure if Stína is the right horse for my right now...
I got a little confidence boozt today though.. I'm feeling better.


----------



## Vidaloco

Vida is a great horse, she is the best horse I've ever owned. She gives me fits every once in awhile that make me upset. It seems everyone has those sort of "bad horse days". If it turns into months or more of bad days then it may be time to reassess the horse. If its just a few bad days, you just have to take a deep breath, step back, see if there is something you can do to improve the situation and try again. Hope your just having a few bad days


----------



## claireauriga

For some reason the words on this page have resulted in Google showing me an ad for 'Man Central: Free Gay Dating'.

The guy in the ad is kind of ugly though.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

It has been going on for a few weeks now... 
I've decided to give us another chance for 2 weeks, then I'll see how we did and make a decision


----------



## moomoo

When I moved yard moo was a bit of an *** for a few weeks but we are back on top now


----------



## buckaroo2010

Hey guys just checkin on everyone! Hope everyones okay!


----------



## happylove

a million posts! now theres some ambition!! just helping to get towards the goal...anyone ride/own/love a thoroughbred? lol random question**


----------



## Jehanzeb

Afternoon all, hope everyone is doing well 

Out of the blues today it started to rain here. I have to agree last few days were mildly cold however the new band of rain made it colder for some reason. It's like wet, cold wind and well cold!! haha .

How is the weather at your end?

Regards


----------



## claireauriga

The weather is miserable. I'm not having a great day either. Skipped today's lecture, but at least I got to the supermarket.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I had a great day yesterday. I was off from school 4 and a half hours early and around 1 o'clock I took the first of the two buses I have to take to get to the stables. When I was waiting for the other one I realised I didn't even want to wait in the bus shelter because of the good weather so I just walked :smile: It only took an hour but I'm a bit proud since I haven't been able to use my legs properly for a long time because of my knees.
And then I rode, and it was awesome! She did test me a few times but other than that, great.


----------



## moomoo

Weather here is pretty pants :roll: surprise, surprise.

Glad you are feeling better sissi 

Don't worry about missing a lecture, you are a bright spark Claire and will catch up pretty easily  

I seem to be having a high school musical music phase but its making me very jolly so I can't complain :lol: I rode the little angel pony today  and its 'uniform day' at college soo I need to dress up. I was thinking dorothy from the wizard of Oz because my sister has some red shoes but to rent the dress is 20 pounds and to buy like a tinkerbell costume from matalan is 25 and I can wear it again  Soo how is everyone?


----------



## TaMMa89

Hi everybody!


I've drawn with my computer several hours today. I started to draw yesterday because I had nothing to do but then I hooked on it and now I've almost an artwork .


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all . How is everyone doing?

Moomoo how was the uniform day? TaMMa show us your drawings .

I am thinking of going to Korea next week, so looking at websites for prices. Has anyone been to Korea before? If yes then I would really appreciate if you can give some hints and tips .

...but before all that, I have to finish work so get back to work .

Regards


----------



## claireauriga

I have more pills!

No iron yet; I think my doctor probably wants to talk to me first as it has some nasty side effects, and also probably she wants to wait until my vitamin B12 levels have improved too.

Here are the current pills I am taking. Six weeks ago I only took a tablet if I had desperate cramps and no liquid medicines - I have really done well overcoming my tablet phobia!










Green capsules = fluoxetine
Red pill = multivitamin
White pills = vitamin B12
Yellow pills = folic acid

I'm taking 25 times the RDA for folic acid and 100 times the RDA for B12. Heh.


----------



## TaMMa89

Huh that's pretty much tablets Claire. But if it makes you feel better it's worth of it.

Sure Jehanzeb. I think I'm still going to work it; it's pretty boring now when there's only a black backround and these two white skeletons. But you can believe it takes time to draw this


----------



## Vidaloco

Thats very good Tamma!
We are going on our first of the year overnight camping trip with the horses. Leaving tomorrow morning and coming home Friday afternoon. The weather is suppose to be very warm I think around 85F 29C

Claire I have one of those pill containers. I glued a magnet on the back so I can stick it to the fridge. I'm really bad at remembering to take my pills.


----------



## TaMMa89

Wow Vida that's so warm... and thanks  We have something around 2*C/36*F over here at the moment and snow have started to melt. I still don't believe that the spring would have arrived here for good. Or at least I don't want to give our lovely snow away yet :wink: (yes, I like snow).


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

29°C? :shock:

Last time I was in that kind of heat was when I went to spain in 2006 I think! I'd melt!


----------



## moomoo

Wow that picture is amazing tamma!
And also woah, atthe tablets :shock: . . . druggie 

I ordered my goldilocks dress for uniform I will post a pic when it comes 

Korea sounds lovely, and warm too! I have never been but get a lonely planet guide, I think they are the best!

How is everyone? Plans for the weekend? 

Update with me: I'm good  I rode moo today and she was an angel, possibly hunting saturday, not entirely sure


----------



## RegalCharm

8797.....

Good morning everyone. Warm but overcast here like we are going to 
get rain. 56F right now, heading for a high of 64 F


----------



## claireauriga

I am not a happy bunny.

We have a piece of coursework to be handed in today. I haven't been having a very good week, and by last night had only got 3/5 questions done, and hadn't started my write-up. This is very unlike me, but it means that I was frantically working this morning. The deadline was 12 pm. I missed my 12:15 lecture and I tried ringing the lecturer repeatedly, but kept getting his answer phone. I sent him an email requesting an extension for later today or Monday, and explaining why - there's a note in my file about my depression and other health issues.

I would have asked for an extension earlier, but I thought I'd finish in time.

I have now finished it, printed it, and am hurridly eating lunch before heading up to uni. I will hand it in and collect a mitigating circumstances form too, just in case. Hopefully because I've made my tutor aware of the problems I'm facing right from the start there won't be a problem and I will be able to avoid being penalised for lateness - otherwise my mark will be capped at a maximum of 40% :/


----------



## Vidaloco

We didn't get to go on our overnight horse trip :-(
The wind was whipping to 40 mph (64 kph) my kitchen sink drain was leaking and the WC wouldn't stop running. We went for a nice ride here at home, then headed to the hardware store. 
We can't use the kitchen sink for 24 hours so no doing dishes, guess we will eat out


----------



## TaMMa89

Hello everybody.

I'm not sure about studying in university here or there Claire but I've understood that it's pretty permissive school to study. I mean you can decide about your studies pretty free way like how hard you want to study, how many courses you want to pick up at a time etc... If this is like I think do you have considered unloading your studies a little? It's important to study but it's more important to take care of your health.

Anyway, you sound so strong young woman that I'm sure you'll solve your problems and go through all that.

Aww Vida that sucks :-(. But maybe you can take your overnight trip some else day?


----------



## claireauriga

Actually, courseloads in the UK are nothing like in the US (where you get a lot of choices). I do not have any optional modules and my course structure is fixed. There is no option to take fewer classes; I either stay in and keep going, or drop out for the rest of the year and resit my entire second year. Things aren't that bad, luckily.

I'm coping okay with uni. This is the first time I've had something like this happen and I have to get used to not being a perfect achiever all the time!


----------



## TaMMa89

Ok. Nice to hear that you can cope okay with uni.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all, I have been really busy these days with building website for my gaming clan.

I am going for breakfast now but thought I'd drop in and say hello . Hope everyone doing well

Regards


----------



## claireauriga

Bleh. I had a really good mood this morning until now. I had an email from the maths lecturer - he's playing things by the rules but I hoped he'd be kind. Now I have to go through mitigating circumstances - get a doctor's note, talk to a couple of people, maybe still get my mark capped at 40%. Urgh, urgh, urgh. My doctor did say she'd write a note if I needed one but I still need to contact her about it and stuff. I wanted to talk to my tutor yesterday but he's away until Monday, so I need to email him. >< It's just so much work. And I'd rather not get capped at 40% if I can avoid it but it might still happen.

Not knowing how something will go REALLY gets to me, really really really.


----------



## TaMMa89

Hello!

I'll have a birthday party of my nephew tomorrow. Nice to go there and meet relatives .

I cross my fingers for it that you can keep this 40% Claire.


----------



## claireauriga

Capping my mark at 40% is what will happen because it's turned in late. I might be able to pursue mitigating circumstances to avoid that penalty. However, I have decided not to do it - too much hassle, too much stress, and I think the coursework is only 10% of the module. A difficult decision and quite a complicated one given my circumstances and the kind of person I am.


----------



## TaMMa89

Ok. I think it's wise decision if the coursework holds only that small portion of the course. You have so many things under processing just now.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all!!  Hope everyone doing well.

Mum is shouting asking me to have my breakfast so I am going to go however while am at it, TaMMa thanks for the post in another thread, it really helped  and oh by the way I love your Avatar photo. Amazing environment and black and white made it even better 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Thanks, Jehanzeb .


----------



## moomoo

Hi guys how is everyone?

I got my AS January module results back today! 

Biology A
Chemistry A
Maths B (1 mark of an A)

 Yay! I'm dress up day tomorrow I will try to get a picture


----------



## Vidaloco

Hi everyone, sorry I have been absent for a few days. I haven't been feeling up to snuff and its been raining and cold so the weather has matched my mood. 
I'm not sure if its a cold or what, I haven't been sick since I quit smoking. Not sure what a cold feels like when my lungs are semi healthy. 

Glad everyone is doing well, those are really good grades Moomoo.


----------



## TaMMa89

Hi everybody.

Wow congrats on good grades Moomoo


----------



## Jehanzeb

Afternoon all , How is everyone doing?

Mooomooo! you have hit a jackpot there!  Congrats!

Party Party Party!!! hahaha

TaMMa each time I look at your avatar I think of an old times when steam engines use to run, it makes me think of golden eras . Very Very Very Good Photo! It wouldn't be wrong if I say that this type of photo can be kept nicely in my precious photo albums (if I had one offcourse). 

Regards
Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Nice to hear, Jehanzeb. Luckily you haven't seen the original photo, I or the horse aren't that representative in it. It's actually pretty funny snapshot.

Ok, I think you're now interested in the original pic and you win. Here's it:


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning everyone 

TaMMa colour photo is not bad either however that black n white is just amazing!! I love it.

How is everyone doing today?

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

I had my riding lesson today and it didn't went so well :?. I don't know why but I often have problems with the gelding that I rode today. He's so cute and sensitive if I don't ride with him but handle him otherwise. But when I mount up I can't get along with him.

Otherwise this has been a springlike, warm and sunny day.


----------



## Vidaloco

We have been having spring weather too. We got a nice ride in yesterday and plan to go out again in a bit. I have to go feed critters first.


----------



## moomoo

> Party Party Party!!! hahaha


Haha! indeed :wink:

The weather has been gorgeous here today!  I couldn't ride because I met up with a friend I haven't seen for a while but I had a good time shopping.

I think Misty trusts me too much, yesterday there were theses 2 barking dogs and I thought they were gonna try and take one of moo's legs off, but I just got my whip ready to show 'em who is boss if they came near my baby and she just wandered along like they weren't there cause she knew she was safe 

Uniform day photo (me on the left in yellow) and a picture of Misty with sunglasses  lol!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hahahaha! Nice photos Moomoo. Misty looks amazing 

Morning all, how is everyone doing today?

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Hello !

How's everybody?


----------



## Vidaloco

Uniforms Moomoo? Does "uniform day" mean dress up like in a costume party? I assumed it meant you wore your schools uniform like this...


----------



## moomoo

Well, at college we have no uniform and I think it was origionally wear you old high school uniform but i (like most people) chucked it in the nearest ditch as soon as possible after leaving the hell hole :lol: So just dress up as anything 

I'm good  How is everyone?


----------



## Jehanzeb

Olaa .

I am good too though last time when I played Wii Fitness it said I lost 13lb since last visit (300 days ago) . Strangely enough, I lost wait instead of gaining it. Aaaaa I need to put some weight .

So how is everyone doing? anything interesting?

Regards


----------



## buckaroo2010

heyyy everyone!! omg its been like 2 weeks since i have been on here lol!!
hope everyone is good!
i miss u all!


----------



## moomoo

Get eating ice cream Jehanzeb! 

I have a big geography proj in for tomorrow which I probably should have started now... *shrugs* :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

Hi everyone 
I rode my 2 fillys for the first time today :shock: and I don't mean the first time I have rode them I mean the first time anyone has ever rode them . I put photos in the training section if you wanna look


----------



## TaMMa89

Hi everybody.

It's 11.31am here and I just came home from a nearby town. Now I could eat and then take a nap. After that I could clean my room if I don't feel too lazy then :wink:.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning everyone .

Yes I think I need to eat loads of potatos, bananas, milkshakes, ice creams etc to become fat again. Aaaa I so wanted to be like sumo's in Japan but for some reason I don't get to put on weight no matter what I do.

It can't be a worm! hahaha....

Hope everyone is doing well.

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Hello again .

Yeah, I was diligent enough to clean my room. But I was too lazy that I would have took the nap I planned :wink:.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

wow, I've been a bad bad lurker lately... 
seems that school/horse stress is catching up on me.. :/
Well anyway, not much new here.. I'm going to try out a horse tomorrow (Saturday) but I'm not sure I'm selling Stína though...
I'm just very confused...

But I have to go to sleep now, good night everyone


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww Sis :sad:. But remember that things will be shaped some way in any case and stress or worrying doesn't turn it any better. (Oh how I hope I would remember that myself too). I still hope


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

thanks Tamma 
I've never been a stressed person but now that things are slowing down slightly all the stress I pushed aside is hitting me. 

But atleast the day is getting longer, weater warmer, easter vacation nearer and all my hard work payed off  I now have an average of 9.72 out of 10


----------



## TaMMa89

Wow that's VERY good Sis.

When I leave upper seconday school my average was only 8.33 :wink:.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Helloo every one .

Its quite late here and I should have been in bed but couldn't sleep for some reason.

Sissiiii!! long time no see....Good luck with your work and I am sure you'll do well .

TaMMa - is that your own photo in avatar? Whoever she is, looks really good. Specially looks like a film star (captain of a Naval ship ).

Ok I think I should hit bed now... see you all soon

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Yep Jehanzeb that's me. Thanks again .

The pic was taken in my graduation party in spring 2008 and the white cap is my graduation cap.

Over here it's something around 2.30 am and I'm still staying awake.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

yes Tamma, "only" 8.33 :lol:

Right back at ya Jehanzeb  
I'll be spending more time on here now since school things are slowing down


----------



## TaMMa89

Just kidding :wink:. I think 8.33 is good enough for me. And the average of my certificate of matriculation is something between C and M so that I'd round it up to M. The scale is I (fail) then A, B, C, M, E and L which is the highest grade. I'm happy with that too.


----------



## Vidaloco

Hi everyone  Its going to be a busy Saturday, and here I sit playing on the computer :lol: I haven't even been out to feed the kittys and chickens yet and I'm late. They are probably eating each other :shock:


----------



## moomoo

Hi guys  I have a sore foot because a fatty trod on my foot in a stiletto heel 
Your poor abused, starving animals Vida! :shock: jk 
I got 100% in my AS Biology module  
I missed basketball again today but I have a show tomorrow so fingers crossed for good weather. I need to clean my tack this evening but also catch up on sleep I missed yesterday! :lol: Hope everyone is good, nice weekends?


----------



## claireauriga

Hey everyone  I'm back - I've been lurking and reading but not feeling like posting much. I've had some good and bad few days; my anti-depressants are finally starting to give me longer lifts, and while I've had some lows, I'm managing them better, so that's good progress. My doctor continues to be really reassuring, which is something I very much need. I don't want to get too much into it, but my anaemia and blood deficiencies stem from dietary problems, and I am being referred to a psychiatrist to work on them. Don't worry, I'm not anorexic or bulimic or anything - I eat lots of food and want to put on weight and so on.

Uni has also been up and down, and I now have a deep loathing for one of my lecturers, whom I have creatively and derogatively renamed  My personal tutor is very understanding of my problems, which is fortunate, though I'm still working out what I want to tell him about the dietary issues as they're something that's very difficult for me to talk about to anyone.

I went swimming today, up at uni. One of my housemates took me, and we went to the 25m pool instead of the big 50m pool cos I can't actually swim xD He taught me the movements for breaststroke and I began practicing them, and also had fun bobbing about in the water, clinging to a float and pretending to be a porpoise  It's the first time I've been swimming in a pool for a couple of years, and it's been a while since I last swam in lake or sea.


----------



## TaMMa89

Hi everyone.
I had my riding lesson today and it went ok.

Nice to hear that you've started to feel better, claire =).


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

It's snowing snowflakes the size of the Faroe islands right now! They're so HUGE!
I tried taking some pics, but they didn't really turn out well..


----------



## Vidaloco

Snow...What I would give for a nice snow storm. We are waiting for a bad line of storms that are suppose to hit this afternoon. I live in tornado alley so the information is very up to date when that time of year rolls around. 



Tornado alley map, I live at the very northern tip of the red blob in the middle.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Goodness Vida, I didn't realize that we were that close to each other, I live just east of the orange blob on the very northern Arkansas border! 

It's SUPER windy here but it's sunny and 75*F... Beautiful!

I'm going to go get groceries before the weather turns on us.

Have a wonderful day everyone!!!


----------



## TaMMa89

Ahh, snow . Over here, snow have started to melt. 

I cross my fingers and hope you won't be hitted by those storms, Vida!

I've run errands today and going to start a practical training period at a local library in the next month. That's good because I'll get a little money again when I start it. (It's something like the course that I took before Christmas and support people to stay in working life. Even if I'm not going to stay in working life permanently before I've studied more and got a some kind of career. That reminds me of it that the joint application system has been opened today so I have to apply to schools that I've planned soon. My gap year is almost over).


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'd gladly send you the now Vida 
I would lose my sanity if I lived where you do! I'm so very afraid of tornadoes. We are lucky enough to not get them here (although we do get volcanos, boiling water from the ground and earthquakes instead :lol


----------



## Vidaloco

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Goodness Vida, I didn't realize that we were that close to each other, I live just east of the orange blob on the very northern Arkansas border!
> 
> It's SUPER windy here but it's sunny and 75*F... Beautiful!
> 
> I'm going to go get groceries before the weather turns on us.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!!!


We are about 4 hours drive time to Eureka Springs, so no not far at all. 
It sunny here to which makes me nervous on storm days. (heating of the lower atmosphere can make storms worse) The wind is howling, I just heard it rattle the windows :shock: Gusting 40-45 mph and higher is my guess. (64-72 kph)


----------



## Vidaloco

We made it through the storms OK  There was one tornado but it was about 15 miles from us. It only touched down for a minute or so and did no damage.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

We've got the storms today, I hate it when the radar shows a bow echo, it makes me nervous.... There are 65mph winds at the Branson Airport... Ugh.

I do however love living in my little "holler", it's amazing how much nasty weather blows over us.

I've battened down all the hatches and I'm keeping an eye on the radar...Guess there was a tornado down for a couple minutes about 2 hrs north of me, the tail of that storm is beginning to roll across us right now.


----------



## Vidaloco

I was doing some weather research yesterday looking for that map and came across "mammatus" clouds. I've seen them plenty of times. Always with a bit of fear because I know they are bad weather clouds. They are beautiful though.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I have a big day tomorrow... 
I have an interview at the japanese embassy, regarding an exchange-student grant I applied for. Since I got the interview I guess I have a good shot, so everyone sen good thoughts to me at 14:20 GMT :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

*GOOD LUCK SISS!!!!* I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

We weathered the storms just fine. Those clouds are BEAUTIFUL Maureen.


----------



## TaMMa89

Wow beautiful pics Vidaloco. I'm glad you're fine . I think now I wish good luck to Dumas'_Grrrl. I hope the stormy weather won't cause damages over there.

And good luck Sis! I cross my fingers for you too.


----------



## TaMMa89

Aargh! When I woke up today I noticed that the corner of my left eye was swollen and is still swollen. The cause is a knot under my eyebrow. It's a little painful and so is the circuit around it too. I've sometimes had knots like that earlier too and normally them go away within few days. I think the reason is that something has broken skin and then it has caught inpurities and a moderate infection with them. I picked my eyebrows few days ago and maybe it have caused that.

That's not fun. Swollen corner of the eye doesn't feel or look nice.


----------



## moomoo

Hope your eye gets better tamma :-(

Whats new with me? 
Not much  Same old, riding and college. Went to basketball today  So I can beat you Jehanzeb!
Does anyone know any nice self catering type lodges near the sea side (UK) Which aren't too expensive!


----------



## TaMMa89

It's a little better now: the knot is still there but swelling has gone almost away.

But how is everyone else?


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hello Everyone . I am sorry I didn't get much time to come online, since I have been really busy with my new POS system I developed for our shop.

Sissi Good Luck! You should pass the test and get to Japan so that I can visit you there . I always wanted to go to Japan, specially when I love Japan!

Moomoo, I am always ready to have a game or two of basketball with you. . Perhaps we can try when you come to Cirencester College? I think they have a basketball court there.

TaMMa get well soon! take as much rest as you can. I think you shouldn't use too much computer while it is swollen as it might make it worst. So give your eyes a rest and if possible put some cucumber on them. It cools your eyes, thats what I heard from some of my girl friends.

Hope rest everyone is doing well.

I'll try and drop in again at some point .

Regards


----------



## travlingypsy

I didnt know this was going on, as usual im the last in everything... Well were not very close are we! So we should get crackin if were gonna make it, huh? ^_^ Here is post 6282! 

Hey, does any one like Colin Hay(men at work)? I have been listening to his acoustic version of Land down under all morning! Its great..Just sharing


----------



## TaMMa89

Thank Jehanzeb. The corner of my eye is much more better now . I went just as I thought, it was swollen maybe 1 to 3 days, now all swelling has gone away and I can barely feel the knot.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Hi, everyone 

The interview went fine but I didn't get the grant :/ But I'm surprisingly ok with it, since I wanted to be away for longer anyway. I'll probably go to the USA in 2010  And it was a good experience anyway, this was the first time I really _had_ to speak english, and I got complimented! 

But otherwise I'm doing fine, school's gonna be stressful this week (I had an essay test today, math test tomorrow, I have to turn in a bigger essay on Wednesday, english test on thursday and then a geology test on Friday) but then I'll have easter break! And I'm going to the east fjords because two of my nephews are having their confirmation parties (= lots of good food! ), and I get to try out some horses! And there's no way I'm not getting an easter egg this year, even though I might be getting a little to old for it :lol:


----------



## claireauriga

You're never too old for easter eggs and advent calenders - even if you're not a Christian xD


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

lol, very true :lol:

*starts dreaming about all the chocolate*


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww Sis I'm sorry that you didn't get the grant. But nice to hear that you're fine with it.

I just probed www sites of universities of applied sciences because I'm hopefully going to continue my studies in the next autumn. The joint application system has been opened now and will be closed 9th in the next month so I have to apply soon. I think I've decided now where I'm going to apply for (those schools about which I've talked earlier too + one university of applied sciences beside those ones).

If I do this I've still problem with entrance tests and distances but I think the only thing I have to ensure now is that I don't choose schools whose entrance test will be organized during the same day. I believe I can arrange other distance issues somehow.


----------



## Vidaloco

We have electricity! :lol: You never know how much you use it till its gone. We had an ice storm and the power was out for 2 days. The phones were out for 3 days but I didn't really miss it. I hate to talk on the phone. 
There was no hot water to take a shower, it sure feels good to have clean hair again.


----------



## RegalCharm

Vidaloco said:


> There was no hot water to take a shower, it sure feels good to have clean hair again.


 

Well shoot, Barbarossa, could not build a fire , put rocks in the ashes
and heat you up some water. :lol:

Surviver Man does this, he starts fires with flashlights. LOL:lol::lol:


----------



## travlingypsy

RegalCharm said:


> Surviver Man does this, he starts fires with flashlights. LOL:lol::lol:


How does he do that?


----------



## TaMMa89

Well, I think I got a summerjob today. Have to ensure some things but I assume I got it. (Not a strawberry patch this time ).


----------



## Vidaloco

Any decent survivor-woman can start a fire with a flashlight :lol:


----------



## RegalCharm

travlingypsy said:


> How does he do that?


 

he very carefully broke the glass and left the filaments intact

then he placed his tender (small , dry pieces to start the fire)
around the filament an then switched on the flashlight.

the filament then got red hot and ignited the tender. Walla fire.


Also the Survivor man has quit doing this series, after having almost
died a couple of times from lack of food and water he decided to 
quit . But I like him more than Man vs. Wild, this guy takes a film
crew with him.

Survivor Man also did a survival show with horses in the mountains.
he took care of his horses before himself. That is a A+ right there.


----------



## Vidaloco

I'd have to have some steel wool for that fire, and use the battery. Most of my flash lights are LED 
I'm a terrible pyromaniac so the hubby tells me, I love starting things on fire. Weird I know :shock:


----------



## RegalCharm

I am surprized a woman would watch shows like SurvivorMan. 

My kind of woman. LOL.....


----------



## travlingypsy

... I think I could make it in the woods alone. When I went camping I didnt bring a tent so I just made my own hut thingy slept in there. Everyone els who had a tent got rained on, I didnt get wet


----------



## buckaroo2010

hey everyone its been a long time since i have been on i hope everyone is doing great!!


----------



## TaMMa89

WELCOME BACK BUCKAROO!

I've sometimes thought where have you gone .


----------



## Vidaloco

Hey buckaroo glad to see you online. 
We got a nice ride in on the horses yesterday then went out for yummy Mexican food. Today the wind is howling again and it looks like rain :-(


----------



## RegalCharm

8840......

how come the automatic post count does not match 
the manual post count?????


----------



## Vidaloco

The manual post count was a carry over from the count to 10000 game. Back when we hit 1000 some of us started it here. I think they are still counting in the game, so its kind of a sometimes we count sometimes we don't in here.

Also when we started counting in here we were still on the old format for the forum. It didn't have an automatic post count.

by the way...I was thinking about how people seem to read the Bible a whole lot more as they get older; then it dawned on me - they're cramming for their final exam. 
George Carlin Hahaha ;-)


----------



## TaMMa89

Good evening everyone. It's around 11:35pm here and this was my last so called holiday evening. I'll start my practical training period at a local library tomorrow (money, money, money... I like it how our government arranges things like that for jobless people so they can earn something too).

And, few minutes ago, I sent my applications to the schools that I planned earlier. I started to think if I'd apply for one "real" university too (there are pretty huge differences between universities and universities of applied sciences in our system but it's a long story). Psychology has always interested me and I finally found an university which offer psychology but whose entrance tests doesn't prolly include a math part. I could even have an oppoturnity to get in then .


----------



## Vidaloco

Congratulations on the job Tamma 
I have a sister who is PhD in Psychology. She is a professor at a local university.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy

Hello! haha


----------



## TaMMa89

Hello cowgirlfitsy.

Thanks Vida . I'm glad that there's very probably a real job (and a real salary) waiting me after this training period.

Wow your sister has a great job. It sounds interesting and I'm sure it has required a lot of studying and efforts to reach a status like it. I appreciate people like her .


----------



## morganshow11

What is everyone doing for easter?!


----------



## TaMMa89

I don't know yet. I think if I ask my cousin if she's going to visit at our aunt and if I'd go with her but I'm not sure.

Actually there's something about Easter over here already. Today was the day when most of the kids visit their neigbors, relatives etc. with decorated wicker sprigs and wish good health for rest of the year. The usage is that they repeat a little spell with every neigbor/relative etc. while wiggling their sprigs. Some of them have even dressed up like witches etc. Then they give the sprig to their "victim" and s/he gives a some kind of repayment to them (usually candy, nowadays chocolate eggs are perhaps the most common "salary", someones can give money etc). 

I started to think if this event is celebrated somewhere else too. Sis?

I got two sprigs today. It's so nice to see how those little guys and girls have made efforts while decorating their wicker sprigs and dressing up themselves.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

that's really interesting! It isn't done here at all!

My plans for Easter involve driving for about 24 hours or so (not all at once though), going to two confirmation parties and trying out some horses. 

I'll go to Fáskrúðsfjörður (say that three times fast) either tomorrow or the day after that, and I'm looking so much forward to it!  I haven't gone outside of Reykjavík in a long time and I just love driving long distances :smile:

BTW, tamma what does your signature mean?  you always make me so curious with your siggies :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

That trip sounds nice, Sis .

I was just about to changing my signature but this one means something around 'why I have to always fall for wrong people and dream on impossible?'


----------



## Vidaloco

Interesting posts ladies. The wicker sprigs is a cute tradition and "I'll go to Fáskrúðsfjörður (say that three times fast)" this made me laugh.


----------



## RegalCharm

speaking of easter eggs, LOL

do not hide easter eggs in the pvc vent pipe of the new hi-efficiency
furnaces.:shock:

it will shut them off. LOL. 

the service man of one company I worked for had to go on a no heat
call and found an easter egg someone had put in the vent.:lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

RegalCharm said:


> speaking of easter eggs, LOL
> 
> do not hide easter eggs in the pvc vent pipe of the new hi-efficiency
> furnaces.:shock:
> 
> it will shut them off. LOL.
> 
> the service man of one company I worked for had to go on a no heat
> call and found an easter egg someone had put in the vent.:lol:


----------



## cowgirlfitzy

Haha! 

Its going to be my daughters first easter! To bad she is too young to know whats going on.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm finally out of the city  
It was a nice drive, only just under 8 hours, and gorgeous view the whole time (Seljalandsfoss, Vatnajökull and the ocean was so pretty because of all of the waves)
And now I'm just waiting till 6 to try out a few horses! But till then I'm gonna do what I've been doing since I woke up yesterday, eat unhealthy food :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Haha  Unhealthy food is good. I had a McDonald's breakfast today.


----------



## Vidaloco

We got all the horses rode today  
Saro and Shiloh are still doing great.


----------



## morganshow11

im tired !!!!lolol!!!


----------



## TaMMa89

I got tax refund something around 148 euros today... Actually not that much but to a person like me, it's much .


----------



## Vidaloco

We got a tax refund this year too. My husband wants to buy tires :-( I hate spending it on practical things.


----------



## TaMMa89

Ahh, I understand. I hate it when I have to draw out or pay purchases with my bank card. I almost see euros flying away. I think I'm scrooge :wink:.

But this was a welcome surprise (I didn't remember that I'll get tax refunds), especially because I've managed to waste money recently.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hello all! how is everything going? Long time no see....sorry I have been really busy these days and as my friend's wedding approaching really fast I think I am going to be more busy.

I still have to buy suit, shoes, have my hair cut, get my car washed, buy flowers for her and something else which I am forgetting now....

Anyhow, how is everything with everyone?

You keeping well?

Regards


----------



## horseoffire

Hey people watz up!


----------



## TaMMa89

Hi there! 

I spent Easter at my aunt's farm. And even if she hasn't a horse anymore (she has had a horse), her neigbor has bought one. So I and my cousin managed still to ride. This was the first time when horse runned away when I was taking a trail riding. Luckily I managed to stay on back and nothing bad happened (lesson learned: don't gallop toward home).

Oh, yes. I and the cousin also helped aunt with cows at her cowhouse. There was a little calf there and she was sooooo cute.

I love countryside .


----------



## RegalCharm

Happy Easter everyone

http://www.dougpatton.com/custom/flash/rapeasterbunny.swf


----------



## Vidaloco

Happy Easter! The hip hop Easter B was really cute, thanks


----------



## TaMMa89

Oh, how tacky I was while writing the previous message and forgot that one... Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## moomoo

Happy easter  That bunny was cute!!

I'm good, same old with me, got exams soon which I should be doing something for but meh, its the holidays and i don't have time  How is everyone?


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

heyy everyone, man i haven't gotten much chance to get on HF. i am so excited for my first show that i can barley sleep!! Ahhh . hope everyone had a great easter ! 
have a great day 
-eg


----------



## TaMMa89

Good luck with the show, XxXequinegirlXxX!


----------



## Vidaloco

I think I missed Easter :shock: It rained and I snoozed all day 
We did go into town for lunch at Sonic. I had a grilled chicken wrap and tater tots yummy


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Hi everyone !
I'm back home  I tried some horses and found one I like and I'm uploading pics right now 

But in the non-horsey news the most interesing one is that I'm most likely moving.  Pretty much the only thing that can stop it now is if someone involved gets hit by a bus 

So I probably won't be on here much with moving and final exams and stuff, but I'll try to drop in


----------



## TaMMa89

Nice to hear that horse thing, Sis.

And sounds like this move is a positive thing . It's so nice when there's positive things in our lifes. Tell us afterwards how it went!


----------



## moomoo

I passed my driving test!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

TaMMa89 said:


> Good luck with the show, XxXequinegirlXxX!


thank you!!!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Yooohoooo!!! Moomoo!!! I knew you gona make it!!!

*Congrats!!!
n 
now
*​ 
*PARRRRRRRTYYYY!!!!

*I am really happy.

How is everyone else doing?

Regards​


----------



## RegalCharm

congrats MooMoo

long time no see, Jehanzeb.


----------



## TaMMa89

Congrats, Moomoo. That's a great piece of news!


----------



## Jehanzeb

RegalCharm said:


> congrats MooMoo
> 
> long time no see, Jehanzeb.


Yes Regal, so many things happening these days, specially since I left my previous job. I have been busy developing our own business POS system, website, web server and then my friend's wedding coming on Saturday so getting ready for it.

I'll try to keep on coming more often after a wedding .

How's things going with you?

Regards


----------



## RegalCharm

Jehanzeb said:


> Yes Regal, so many things happening these days, specially since I left my previous job. I have been busy developing our own business POS system, website, web server and then my friend's wedding coming on Saturday so getting ready for it.
> 
> I'll try to keep on coming more often after a wedding .
> 
> How's things going with you?
> 
> Regards


A new granddaughter

http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/announcing-birth-25741/


----------



## Jehanzeb

*CONGRATS Regal!!
 
*We must have done something really good lately that God is showering His blessings on us!

May God bless her and everyone around (including us! ).

Please do wish everyone at home .

Regards​


----------



## moomoo

Thanks guys  And *congrats Regal!*


----------



## TaMMa89

Ahh... What a lovely, welcome weekend. Two days just for resting.

There's a flu bug going around but I haven't caught it . Not even I spent my Easter with my cousin who had caught it.

*knocking on the wood*


----------



## Jehanzeb

Haha TaMMa watch out and be careful, this flu is not Good...Touch wood everything should be fine.

When are you taking all of us for a ride Moomoo? 

How is everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

I'll watch out :wink:. I tend to wash my hands with soap every time before eating (except if I have been at home). Sometimes I use sanitizer too and don't touch area of my mouth, eyes etc with unwashed hands.

Washing hands also the first thing when I arrive at home. I also use different clothes at home and 'outside' (especially now when I spend my days at a library and there visit dozen of people there everyday).

I think this helps me enough to stay healthy.

*knocking on wood again* .


----------



## Vidaloco

Been busy a few days and look what happens...Sis moves, Moo passes her driving test and Regal has a grandbaby (a cute one too) 
Its a wonderful world


----------



## Vidaloco

That reminds me of a song.........


----------



## RegalCharm

I like that song too Vida

Thanks MooMoo and Jehanzeb. and Vida for the complement


----------



## TaMMa89

That's so nice song, Vida.

I just fought 5hrs with my old desktop - at first it seemed that I couldn't update the anti-virus software. After I reinstalled it it finally started to work .


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all . How is everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Hi there. 

I came home maybe an hour ago and now I'm hungry .


----------



## moomoo

Evening guys  I'm good  how is everyone?  Maths is cancelled tomorrow! YEEHAWW ! And I get a lie in  win win!


----------



## TaMMa89

I just came home from the library, ate and took a shower.

This was a pretty quiet day. I read a novel aimed at youngsters (around 160 sites) during my shift because there wasn't a lot of work to do.

But how is everyone else?


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning Everyone . Weather is yet again nice today and I wish it stays as good as it was yesterday .

How is everyone doing? Seems like everyone getting busy since the summer has started 

Regards


----------



## Vidaloco

Been really busy getting our fillys saddle broke. I've never done it before so it has been an adventure. Getting them ridden plus the mares every day wears me out :shock:
Seems I have little time for the forum these days:-(


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww...

Good luck with the filly, Vidaloco.

Yeah, it's finally weekend. And it's 1st of May aka Labor Day aka Walburgis Night aka a day to wear graduation cap aka a day off soon .


----------



## cowgirlfitzy

So I thought I would drop a line and help keep the post going! WooHoo! Just got done getting my gelding ready for his 2nd show tomorrow. Hopefully he will do better then the first one lol.


----------



## TaMMa89

Aargh.. I've caught a flu. Besides that it's possible that there's a stomach bug going around the local library soon and I'm practicing at there. It makes me feel anxiety (I hate that emetophobia and how it makes my life difficult sometimes :sad.

But something positive... Sun has shined all the day and there was around 17 degree centigrades (63.5F) over here today . I think summer is coming.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Lol, I was so happy about how hot it was today here in Iceland and then I come to the internet and my lousy 10°C seem like nothing :lol:

But I finally have the internet again! I was without it all weekend and I really needed it because of school.
And I've moved! I love the new house and the neighborhood is so awesome, I woke up to the sound of birds today!

And then my finals start on Wednesday and won't finish until May 13th (the day after the first semifinal of eurovision in which Iceland, and Finland, compete :x)

I hope you feel better Tamma!


----------



## RegalCharm

Weather man said it would be 88 F here but it hit 90.
it is to hot to soon for this time of the year here.:shock:

usually when it does this we have heavy thunderstorms with 
alot of wind.:-(


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

yeah... 10°C=50°F

Where I live there it has never reached 90°F since recordings began.

Now my hot april day doesn't seem so hot...

But in other news, my sister is coming home soon.. from her more than 2 month long trip to africa!  I've started to miss her a lot now...


----------



## TaMMa89

That Eurovision thing is interesting. I don't even know who represents Finland.

But how is your new home Sis? Do you like it? .

We had around 20*C over here today! That's so warm and you can even wear a t-shirt. And sun still keeps shining. But it's getting colder or at least forecasts says so.

Thank Sis, I've still a flu but I think that the stomach bug won't start to go around, perhaps.

So this has been pretty positive day .


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm such a eurovision fan :lol: It's Waldo's people for Finland this year and I like the song which is rare this year...

I love the new place  I think we're all gonna be really happy here  Thanks for asking

20°C? :shock: wow... it was maybe around 5°C here today and raining and windy.. yay for icelandic springs!


----------



## TaMMa89

I think that wether thing over here was odd. Today we had around 5 to 10*C and that's more normal in April.


----------



## Vidaloco

Its been rain rain rain here all week. The sun came out long enough for me to get some things planted in the garden (carrots and yellow squash) I planted potatoes last month. I filled my hanging baskets on the porch too. I usually buy them filled but did it myself this year. I think they will look pretty when they fill up. 
Heres one of them...


----------



## TaMMa89

Well... Something new here. I just decided to send and then sent an application to one university (the application system of universities will be closed tomorrow). I wondered and wondered if I should apply to there besides these three universities of applied sciences and now I decided. I'm still not sure if I want to study there/even partcipate the entrance test but that's no problem. I can still skip the entrance test and whole the school if I feel so. Now I only got a little extra time to think it .


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all,

How is everyone doing? 

TaMMa you just put your thoughts right there  which to some extent I cannot understand. As in what you are saying? haha .

Vida I like the photo .

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

What is the part you didn't understand, Jehanzeb?  My English or the theme of my message (in other words: Our school system).

Well, if it's the theme I can say we have two types of colleges. The first type is "real" universitys. That's what you could think as an university; it takes normally around 5 to 6 years graduate it. At first you become a bachelor of your faculty and then you can continue studying and become an master.

The second type is universities of applied sciences (aka polytechnics, I can call it also with that name if it helps you to make the different between universities and universities of applied sciences). That type of schools take only around 3 to 4 years, are more practical than "real" universities and what I've understood studying at a polytechnic is more easier and not so arduos.

About me, now it's time to apply for schools and I had applied for 3 polytechnics in the last month. Now I started to think if I wanted to apply for a university even if I earlier thought I didn't. Because the joint application system of universitys (polytechnics have their own system which was closed earlier) was closed in April 30 I had to decide it quickly. Then I just decided to apply for that university that I thought because it isn't cogent just now. Over here, you can't get in almost any college without entrance tests and if you don't want to study at a school where have you applied for the you can just decide you'll skip the entrance test, continue to live your life and forget that school. You can also reject the student place if you participate the entrance test, pass it and get in. I'm not really sure if I want to study at that university but I decided to apply for there because now I got extra time to think it. If I lately start to feel I chose it wrong I can skip the entrance test/reject the student place and forget I applied for there.

Got it now?  Sorry, I've talked about that over here earlier too so I didn't explain it very explicit eay just now.


----------



## RegalCharm

Kind of like here, we have Technical Colleges which are usually 18 months to earn an Associates Degree and they are 1 specific area of study. Nursing takes longer 
to earn your degree though.
Some of these credits are honored if you wish to attend a 4 year college to earn a 
bachelor's Degree. Then if you wish to go on to a Master's degree you go back 
for a few more years of study.


----------



## TaMMa89

What I've understood over here, if you want start to study in a "real" university after you've graduated university of applied sciences they can accept your degree as a credit and it can relieves your studies in the university. If you want to continue studying in a foreign university most of foreign universities take your degree in university of applied sciences as a degree of bachelor.

It's interesting how different school systems are in every country. Like over here, the compulsory education (so called comprehensive school) takes 9 years and has been divided in two parts. Lower level comprehensive (grades 1-6) and upper level comprehensive (grades 7-9, that's somehow coherent with your junior high). That's what you have to study and the system can't force you to study more. Still almost everybody continue studying. There's two ways after comprehensive school.

The first way is upper secondary school (correlates with your senior high). It takes 2 to 4 years depending on it how fast you want to study. Still 3 years is a some kind of "norm" and most of students graduate it within 3 years. Upper secondary school gives a general education so you haven't got a vocation when you've graduated it. It's still a great basic for college, either university or then university of applied sciences. You can also start to study in vocational school after upper secondary.

The second way after comprehensive school is vocational school. It takes usually 3 years too and after it you've got a vocation (usually very practical & simply like electrician, mechanic, baker, construction worker, hairdresser or salesman. Vocations which require a lot of knowledge need usually degree in university or in university of applied sciences). You can apply for university or university of applied sciences after that school too but especially if you aim at university then upper secondary school is a better base for it. There's also third more rare way after comprehensive school like folk high schools but them usually offer vocational training too.

Then there's after upper secondary school (or vocational school) universities or universities of applied sciences like I said. I see universities of applied sciences are someting between vocational school and university 'cos them are more practical & take less time than universities but they're still colleges.

Ahh, and before comprehensive school most of kids participate preschool but I've understood it isn't compulsory. Normally they start their preschool in a year they turn 6 and comprehensive school in a year they turn 7.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hello and thank you for explaining it so well. I initially did not understand what happend, perhaps a read through few posts of yours at the back would have made more sense.

I am not too sure how the whole system works in UK as I have never been interested in knowing it however by reading your comments above I think we have 2 systems too. One is Practical which is called HNC though done as a degree course you get to do more practical things then theoratical and then 2nd one is where you emphasize more on theoratical then practical. In both cases you can get a degree. And yes you can carry on with your further course after doing both courses.

It has been quite some time since I checked upon academic side of things however it is interesting to know how system works at different areas of the world.

I am happy that you are taking your time in deciding what would be best for you and I am sure and wish that whatever you do in life it turns out to be successful for you in your future.

Keep it up and keep us posted .

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

You're welcome .

Have to admit: I don't know almost anything about foreign systems . The only thing I know is there's junior/senior high and after that college in USA. And you have sixth form in Britain.


----------



## Vidaloco

The sun came out for an entire 2 hours today :-( I hate gray days


----------



## RegalCharm

It seems that grass grows with or without sun. LOL

my yard needs mowed again.:lol: 

any one want to cut grass today.


----------



## Jehanzeb

I'll volunteer even though my lawn needs mowing too but hey I'd love to cut a yard then a lawn .

Regards


----------



## RegalCharm

morning Jehanzeb. You must want to travel to the states awful bad
to volunteer for a 45 minute job. LOL.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

cut grass?
Mine isn't even remotely green yet.. x(
It's been raining a lot lately so I'm very ready for summer with it's sun and green grass...


----------



## Jehanzeb

Regal I don't mind as long as I go out of this place (Raining, greyish sky, cold winds awful weather here!).

How is everyone else doing on a bank holiday ?

Regards


----------



## RegalCharm

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> cut grass?
> Mine isn't even remotely green yet.. x(
> It's been raining a lot lately so I'm very ready for summer with it's sun and green grass...


 
Here is a pic of the grass, it has been cut twice already


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

You can expect me for a visit in the next few days


----------



## TaMMa89

Good evening everyone. This has been very, very great day!


----------



## Vidaloco

Jehanzeb check your thank you card in off topic forum.

Where is Moomoo? she hasn't been on lately


----------



## Jehanzeb

Vida many thanks for creating a thread though I feel that I didn't do anything great, all I try to do is help where ever I can because it makes me feel happy .

Many Thanks once again for all your and other member's support and motivation which has kept me going .

Regards


----------



## moomoo

I'm here  All is good, just been a bit busy, exams n stuff coming up and riding moo  Also my sister has gone to Oz for 5 months so I am overtaking her horse slightly :lol: The weather is too crappy to ride either of the munchkins today so I am home and all my homework is done  I might make a cake instead of revising! Nearly study leave  starts next monday! Then 5 weeks off (or study time :lol: ) back for 4 weeks and the summer hols! 8 weeks  Yeah!  Hope everyone is awesome!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all . How is everyone doing?

Got to go for breakfast so short message today .

Regards


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I finished my German exam earlier so now I'm more than half-way through my finals 
And in a week or so I'll go up north and get to see Asi again, for the first time since October! And Máni (the horse I tried around Easter) will also be there, and maybe even my trainer (she's in a school close by, so I'd love if she could check that horse out for me, since she's the person who knows the most about my riding skills).
It would be an understatement to say I'm looking forward to next week 

And my sister is coming home on Friday from Africa, where she has been since February 19. So that'll also be heaps of fun 

I haven't been able to go to the stables at all since I started my finals, so poor Stína isn't getting much excercise these days :/

But anyway, all in all I'm doing pretty well these days


----------



## TaMMa89

Just one word: Bureaucracy. How I love it.

Good luck with the finals, Sis. I I'll have my entrance tests soon (one university + 2 or might 3 universitys of applied sciences) so I have to start to study for them soon. I still think it's a way easier than the matriculation examination in upper secondary was. I have to study only 2½ books, revise a little math and write one preparative essay and that's evrything I have to do for ALL these schools. Actually, it's perhaps even easier than the end of 'normal' studying period in upper secondary and we had 5 periods in every year when I was there.


----------



## TaMMa89

Hello! How is everyone? It's weekend again. Yay! 

So guess who's sitting at her backyard and watching a sunset while chatting here? It took around 1½hrs to connect the internet to the closest broadband "contact box" close to our back door (I haven't a wireless connection so I have to use a landline and there's more than 1 contact box in our house. When I change the internet from one box to the next I have to use a switch and reconnect some connections and now it took 1½hrs to find which was the right connection & switch for that contact box).

But it was worth of it .


----------



## moomoo

Aww thats awesome tamma  We haven't really had any sun to set over here :lol: :roll:

I got this picture of me n moo today  I look pretty bad but I like the photo and how I look like a giant 









And this picture made me laugh


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

those are great pics ! *envies your green grass and fully leaved trees*

Well I met my sister today  I haven't seen her since she left for Africa back in February, so it was really nice  Although I looked like I had died a few months back, standing next to her. She was soooo tanned and I am whiter than snow! I really should get a pic of our arms or legs next to each other, it's so ridiculous. :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Outdoors again.

Great photos, Moomoo. You don't look bad at all. Nice also hear you met your sister, Sis .


----------



## Jehanzeb

Mooomoooo!!! What a photo!! What a Photo!!! Amaaaziiiingggg!!! I love the first one becuase of Sky, grass, tree, the time of photo, the link between you and the horse, the colors you both are wearing.

I can feel that chili wind of evening when I look at that photo. It almost touch my soul! Really good photo.

Would love see more great photos .

Sissi!! - I missed you, it has been so long since I saw you around here. How is it going?

Tamma - how is everything going with you? Great posts and keep it up .

Regards


----------



## moomoo

Thanks Jehanzeb  I love it too  I am going to get it printed, possibly A3 sized to go on my wall with my other pictures of her, here is another one that I took last year which is quite a cute one 









Lol sis, my sister has gone to Austalia for 5 months but I bet I will be more tanned than her because she stays snow white where ever she goes :lol:


----------



## Jehanzeb

Moomoo this one is good too, though it would have been even better if your and the horse photo came more sharper however it is no doubt a good photo.

I'd prefer the previous one though .

Wow Aussie at this time of the year? It's going to snow there I think as usually the winter starts in June/July time . Whatever she is doing, my well wishes are with her.

I'd say enjoy your stay at her place while you can .

Ok I am off to bed. Good night everyone 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Nice to see you again, Jehanzeb . How is everyone doing?

It has been very rainy & grey day today. But spring has obviously hit me. I've lived in my dreams more than normally and even talked with one fascinating person - that's something that I normally absolutely don't do. Especially when it was me who didn't run away but went to him when he came at our backyard to do one thing .


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds

It's so nice that HF has a thread like this.

Another forum I belonged to had a thread that was well over 1,000 pages. Then we had to delete it and start over.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ough, so I have a pretty crappy before-noon tomorrow... My Danish final exam (it's the last one though, so it isn't that bad) and then I have to take my mare to the vet´s.. or rather bring the vet to my mare since she can't use one of her legs. What is up with that mare!? The vets, and I'm not joking, know who I am since I'm aaalways there! Bad luck just follows her around.. She is such a hrakfallabálkur.. :x

But Iceland made it to the Eurovision finals (along with Finland :wink We were in the last "envelope" and the crowd was chanting "Iceland, Iceland" when they opened it! It was pretty amazing :smile:

But that's enough out of me for now, I have to get to bed! Góða nótt everybody :smile:


----------



## RegalCharm

Sissi, on the History channel last night, How the planet was made

It was about Iceland. Very interesting show about how Iceland
was made. The volcanic action going on today. Your country is
actually growing an inch a year.

The country of Fire and Ice. Very pretty country.


----------



## Jillyann

some of the chat on here is really random!



haha like this! =)


----------



## Vidaloco

I can feel the knowledge flowing through all you students who are studying so hard. Gotta love this time of year, hurrying to endings and beginnings. Cramming for tests, making decisions. Grand and glorious, scary and exhausting. 
Its been very dull here, raining every or every other day. The mud drys enough to ride then BAM it rains again :evil:

Sissy I'd love to see a side by side photo of you and your sister.


----------



## moomoo

Hey gang  The weather is pretty grey, I had a quick ride this morning then came home and managed a whole 20mins of revision until I gave up :lol: Did anyone see the "My life as a horse" program on the BBC? I was tempted to do that today but the weather was a bit crap and I was hungry, if we have a nice day I think I will stick in the field and be a horse for the day  The horses seem oddly happy to see me lately, even the 2 gingers (who we don't own) came over to say hey and one chased the other away from me and stood like  next to me, lol. Fascinating animals  what is everyone else up to?


----------



## TaMMa89

Good luck with the mare, Sis! Hopefully it isn't nothing serious.

Over here, somebody died in riding accident (Nobody I know, I just read it on the news).

About me, this has been a long day. I slept maybe 4½hrs, left my house 7:00am and arrived at home around 7:20pm. It will be a long day also tomorrow.


----------



## TaMMa89

I think local newspaper will publish an article about me because of my upcoming summerjob (I'll work at historical buildings in contact of a local museum). Or at least they said something like that when I met my contact people there today.

I also got to know it's only me, I and myself who's responsible whole the buildings and running them during the month I'll work there (I have to do everything from accounting to customer service etc). That made me feel very very unpleasant. I'm not so self-confident and wonder how I can do it all myself? I mean if I'm working somewhere I normally have to ask almost everytime how to do things 'cos I'm not sure I can do everything right way without advices. Now I fear I'll do some huge mistake :lol:.

Please say something that makes me feel more calm .


----------



## Stacymcw

I hope it does!


----------



## Jillyann

My mare canters so well when your just lunging her in the round pen, but when shes under saddle and your riding her, its a MESS! i DONT KNOW WHY! =((


----------



## RegalCharm

TaMMa89 said:


> I think local newspaper will publish an article about me because of my upcoming summerjob (I'll work at historical buildings in contact of a local museum). Or at least they said something like that when I met my contact people there today.
> 
> I also got to know it's only me, I and myself who's responsible whole the buildings and running them during the month I'll work there (I have to do everything from accounting to customer service etc). That made me feel very very unpleasant. I'm not so self-confident and wonder how I can do it all myself? I mean if I'm working somewhere I normally have to ask almost everytime how to do things 'cos I'm not sure I can do everything right way without advices. Now I fear I'll do some huge mistake :lol:.
> 
> Please say something that makes me feel more calm .


 
Tammy you will do just fine. After you learn the routines and how 
to call different departments to schedule things such as any needed
repairs or cleaning etc etc.

Probably the hardest to do sometimes is working with the customer
service, some people are never satisfied. LOL. Just keep your cool
and follow standard opearating practices.

You will be nervious for a short time but that is expected on new jobs
you will settle into the job. I bet you will be good at it too.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I agree with RC, Tamma :smile: It'll probably just be a bit hard to begin with, but then it'll get much easier :smile:

Well, I'm going up north later, so I won't be on for a couple of days  I'm going to get to see my foal for the first time since October.. well, I guess he isn't even a foal anymore, he's a yearling :!: That feels strange :lol:

And thankfully my mare just seems to have been kicked, so she's gonna have a full recovery :smile:


----------



## Vidaloco

Have a safe trip Siss.

Tamma, You will do fine. Take a small notebook with you and write down anything you think you will need to remember. That way when you are alone you can look in your little book for direction.


----------



## TaMMa89

Ok, thank for all of you. That made me feel a way better .

I'm just little nervous 'cos I'll have to do everything... Buy groceries from a local grocery and bake in Thursdays... Sell coffee and pastries... Host visitors and do houseworks like using appliances (honestly I'm not very talented with houseworks or appliances)... Keep account of money things and run bank issues (Never did that or anything like that too). And what I've understood there's a person who instruct me during the first day. After that I'm alone. But you're right, perhaps I'll survive :lol:. And that notebook thing was a good idea. Maybe I'll also think some guestions now beforehand so I can ask about things which aren't so familar for me and make it so untroubled as possible. Luckily they said that June has normally been pretty quiet month and maybe there won't be a lot of visitors there during my working month .

But how's everybody?  I just read 6hrs for entrance tests and it's around 3:15am here. I still wanted to do something relaxing before bed so I came here.


----------



## moomoo

Well, here is me n the pony after the ride today :lol: **** wet through :roll:


----------



## TaMMa89

Gorgeous photo, moomoo.

I had a wonderful bareback lesson today .


----------



## Jehanzeb

Aaaaa! its making me feel to go back to the horse riding Moomoo! I went to Cirencester today, had to take my sister to the crown court for the hearing. She is a lawyer so going to courts is normal for her. While we were going there I saw The Royal Agricultre College, if I am not wrong you applied there didn't you Moomoo?

It's a huge and a very nice place. If you decide to go there I am sure you'll love it, the town centre is rather too small though with having few shops and no coach or buss station.

Oh I totally forgot, how is everyone doing? . Tamma How's your new job going?

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Thanks for asking Jehanzeb but I can't say anything about it yet. I'll start in June 8th .

But how are you?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm back:smile: Came home shortly after midnight but couldn't fall asleep until about 4 AM since I felt like I was going to throw up x( I'm better now that I've had some sleep but still not feeling all too well.

But yay! Iceland got 2nd place in ESC this weekend :smile: that's our best ever along with our 2nd place back in 1999! And my favourite song won :smile:


----------



## moomoo

I think I am applying next September, I went to have a look around and I think I liked it but can't decide whether Uni is for me :? I'm going to look at a farmer college nearer to me too but with the amount of work I am doing (or rather not doing) for these exams, I won't get in anyway :lol: 

How is everyone? 

Congrats on the Eurovision, I can't remember where we came but it was somewhere near the top


----------



## Vidaloco

I hate to say I'm sick of riding horses but.... 
Since it quit raining I have been riding all day every day. Training the 2 fillys and keeping Vida ridden is wearing me out. Cleaning and tacking up each horse then riding each filly for 20-30 min and getting a few miles in on Vida pretty much takes up the whole day. I'm tired and wish it would rain again :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Honestly I don't know how Finland placed in Eurovision... I didn't watch it.

But yay, the new foal was born at a stable where I ride at (he bornt around a day ago). He's black with socks & a star. And he's super cute .


----------



## RegalCharm

Vidaloco said:


> I hate to say I'm sick of riding horses but....
> Since it quit raining I have been riding all day every day. Training the 2 fillys and keeping Vida ridden is wearing me out. Cleaning and tacking up each horse then riding each filly for 20-30 min and getting a few miles in on Vida pretty much takes up the whole day. I'm tired and wish it would rain again :lol:


 
what about just working one horse half a day. rotating them from day to day. then you would have a half day each day for yourself.


----------



## TaMMa89

...and good luck with that university thing, moomoo! I can feel your pain.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I got my grades yesterday.. They were pretty awesome! I had the highest average grade in class, and had only 9's save for one 10 and one 8 (all out of ten). 
Care to guess in what subject I got a 10? :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Wow Sis that's GOOD! Congrats! 

That 10... Math?


----------



## RegalCharm

Congradulations Sissi
and like Tamma I will say Math too, since you always say you are
not good in math.


----------



## TaMMa89

Btw RC, I love your avatar. That cat looks so awesome with his face.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

tsktsk.. it was ofcourse English :lol: with all the practise I'm getting here I'm at the top of the school :smile:


----------



## RegalCharm

TaMMa89 said:


> Btw RC, I love your avatar. That cat looks so awesome with his face.


 
thank you for the nice comment about the avatar, I have some more
I plan on switching to once in a while



Sissimut-icehestar said:


> tsktsk.. it was ofcourse English :lol: with all the practise I'm getting here I'm at the top of the school :smile:


 
LOL. And your english is very very good to. LOL probably better than
mine and I grew up using the langauge. LOL


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> with all the practise I'm getting here I'm at the top of the school :smile:


Also I've noticed that discussing here has really improved my English. I second you, that's really good place to practice :wink:.

But how's everyone? I've read for the entrance tests during several hours yesterday/today.


----------



## Vidaloco

Hi everyone I only rode 2 horses today. Hubby decided to take back over on Shiloh so while he is working her in the round pen I am working Saro in the arena around the cones and barrels. Both are doing so well. 
I got in a very fun ride on Vida in the morning and then again in the afternoon so it was a good day. Vida even got a bath, though I should have taken a quick photo...she rolled in the dust soon after :evil:
Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## Jehanzeb

Afternoon Everyone, how is everyone doing? I am going to get ready for my afternoon prayers so thought before going lets send a quick message .

Regards


----------



## Vidaloco

Hi all, its finally raining. I'm taking the day off


----------



## moomoo

Haha!  Nice 1 vida :lol:

I'm good  won 10 pounds prize money coming 2nd yesterday on Freckles  I decided to retire Misty halfway through the round because it was too big and slippy and she was looking after herself it became a bit of a stuggle to clear them but she tried er little heart out for me so I'm happy  Freckles course wsa a heck of a lot smaller and we flew round  Ponies day off here too so I am going to the cinema and possibly shopping


----------



## brookelovesparelli

hey, moomoo...thats my nickname  lol any ways just some random chat..my lil Brumby's feet are getting done tomorrow,  very happy he's back feet are starting to grow 'hocks' on them.


----------



## Iluvjunior

Hey evreyone so bored i'm sick today!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

oof, I'm so sore all over. My trainer came back to town and she is really making me work me behind off :lol:
Stína is, well same old same old, up and down, both metaphorically and quite literally... She fell today after a buck/rear and I was still on so I got squished. But the only thing hurt was my pride (I had gotten quite the audience with our "performance":lol


----------



## Vidaloco

Oh dear, our poor Sis :-( 
Saro and Shiloh both fell down last week with their saddles on but no one on them.


----------



## TaMMa89

Aaaa... I'm stressing my a** off because of the entrance tests. If I had been wise I would have started to prep for them earlier. But nice to think it's only 1½ weeks and them will be over then..

And I'll participate a dressage show with a lesson horse soon . I think it's the last time at that riding stable because it will disband so I really want to participate.


----------



## Vidaloco

Sorry your stressed Tam :-( It will be over soon, just do your best
Are you going to look for another riding stable?

Its cool and cloudy here today, I woke up early and colored my hair :shock: I was bored.
Its really dark, its a non-permanent color so it will wash out in a month or so.


----------



## TaMMa89

I try to continue my riding hobby even if it seems now that I'll start also my studies (if I only pass the entrance tests) in the next autumn and as you know, riding is expensive hobby and students are often penniless people :wink:. It's still my dear hobby and I want to continue it.

I've started to consider if there's somebody who needs help with her horse. I mean if I could "lease" that horse and do eg. some stable chores for it or something like that. On the other hand I think I need lessons so maybe another riding stable would be better option. But expensive. I don't know yet. I think the current stable will disband in July-August and if I get in I'll start my studies in September. I guess I'll search a new riding place in the city I'll continue my studies.


----------



## moomoo

Hey gang  Diversity won Britains got talent  Did anyone see it? 

How is everyone? Alles ist gut mich mit  Ich leibe meine pferd  I can't really remember much german at all :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

I had my friends graduation party today. And I've still prepped for the entrance tests.

But how about other citizens in EU? Do you have voted now when the elections in the European Union are going on?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Back from my summerhouse trip, probably going to another one in about 3 hours :lol: It's one of the busiest travel weekends in Iceland now.
There are a lot of earthquakes in Iceland now too. Okay, there are always a lot of earthquakes but these ones are bigger than the everyday ones. We felt one on Friday that was over a 100 km away ! But there are no considerable dameges, only very frightened tourists (the earthquakes are near the international airport and the blue lagoon so many tourists have felt them).


----------



## Vidaloco

Britain's Got Talent has been on the news today. The woman who lost could really belt one out. I missed who had won, guess I'll have to google it. 

I have to give doggie haircuts today. 4 Scottish Terriers and a pair of clippers...Its going to be a long day.


----------



## xXxPony BoyxXx

Hello everyone...


----------



## Vidaloco

^^hi 

I think I'll have a ho hum Monday


----------



## RegalCharm

* Interjection*

*ho-hum*

Used to express boredom, disinterest or lack of novelty. _Look at all this paperwork. *Ho-hum!*_
Retrieved from "http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/ho-hum"


----------



## xXxPony BoyxXx

HA HA I love how you post the definition of that. Nice.


----------



## xXxPony BoyxXx

I added my horse to my barn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EVERYONE LOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## moomoo

Gracie looks like a Gracie we had at our yard a few years ago  She is gorgeous 

I can't decide whether to go to the ranch this year, I would be going alone and i can't decide if the awesomeness of the ranch outweighs the being alone part :?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Big news, Stína is leaving tomrrow morning. I guess I'll miss her a little bit, after all she is a great horse, and my first, but she's just not for someone like me.


----------



## xXxPony BoyxXx

I am going outside to feed my horse now.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning all .How is everyone doing? I am waiting for my breakfast to arrive on my table so while waiting I thought I'd just say hello .

It has been sometime since I came here, I have been bit busy with work and was unable to come however whenever I will get time I will def come .

Regards


----------



## moomoo

Shame about Stina sis :-( but if she isn't for you then you are doing the rght thing  Will she be nearby to go and visit?


----------



## xXxPony BoyxXx

It is time for me to go to bed now! Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

moomoo said:


> Shame about Stina sis :-( but if she isn't for you then you are doing the rght thing  Will she be nearby to go and visit?


 5 hours in good conditions.. at the same place as Asi, so I'll probably see her sometime again. I don't know for how long she'll be there though, so I'm not sure :S


----------



## ridingismylife2

*OMG i just noticed that it's already 1:24 here! No wonder I'm tired! xD 
hahahaha..lol*


----------



## ridingismylife2

*aaaaaaand I just now noticed this thread! xD HAHAH
LOL!
And now it's 1:33...I really should go to bed! 
*


----------



## english_rider144

bleh! what is everybody up to?


----------



## xXxPony BoyxXx

I am going to take Gracey out for dinner ahaha. She wants Grass~!!!!!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Well, the new horse is here! He came last night (or today?) on excatly midnight :smile:. He was a bit confused but lovely. No pics though, since my mom has the camera and she's on a buisness trip out in the country. She'll either come home tomorrow or today so I hope to have some pictures this weekend :smile:


----------



## moomoo

Ooh very nice  Tell us about your new horse  It will take your mind off Stina too, something new to focus on. Well I have my biology exam tomorow so should be revising but hey I had chemistry this morning and it went ok  Anyoe got big plans for the weekend?


----------



## Vidaloco

New Fellow Sis? is he a gelding or stallion? Whats his name? Hopefully something I can pronounce :lol:
I had a tooth pulled yesterday  the very last molar on the bottom left side. It didn't really hurt. It hurt more before they pulled it. It got loosened when I had the wisdom teeth out and never set back in right. Its been loose for a few years, so time for it to come out. Still....ouch!

I will have a hum-ho day today :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Thanks guys! He's a five-year-old gelding, chestnut with a star and a snip. He's calmer than Stína without being lazy. His name is Máni (á as the ou- in out, and the i as in the i in in lol) because his star looks a little like a moon (máni=moon, practically the same word, just evolved in different languages :wink
My trainer is gonna help me to finish him, as he isn't completely finished. Hopefully it'll go well :smile:
I went and groomed him today, but didn't ride. He was looking alright, had a long scrape on his back, but that had already scabbed over and was looking okay. He really needs his feet done and to get into shape but that can easily be fixed :smile:


----------



## TaMMa89

Hey people!

Haven't been here for a while because of the entrance tests and them are over now \o/. I think them didn't went so well but I reckon I can still get in some of the universitys (of applied sicences) and if I won't there are backup systems which can help me still to continue my studies in this autumn. I'm dog-tired 'cos I couldn't/haven't had time to sleep well but who cares?! The tests are over now! Yay! 

Now I'm waiting for my summerjob which will start in the next monday and prepping (without a horse) for the dressage show which will be organized tomorrow.

And congrats on a new horse, Sis.


----------



## ridingismylife2

*I'm sooo sad! :-(
I won't be able to go riding for 10(9?) weeks :-(

I really wish I would have my own horse 
*


----------



## Vidaloco

Glad you made it through your tests Tam. I'm sure you did better than you think. 
Love the name Sis. I used to have a Thouroughbred I would call full moon because she was light grey, loved to roll in the mud. She always had what looked like a bright clean full moon on her butt :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

haha, love that story 

But I am so happy right now! I got a job! I'll start tomorrow at 8:15, I'm gonna be working doing something with fish, as in arranging in packageing or something like that. And it pays well. :smile: 

It's super hard for young people to find jobs this summer and I really could use the money so I hope I'll get to work as much as possible!


----------



## TaMMa89

Oh that's nice to hear Sis . I started my new summerjob today.


----------



## moomoo

Congrats sis  how was it Tamma?  I am in need of a job since I am thinking about taking Misty western or sidesaddle but need to buy the tack myself so it will be a while


----------



## TaMMa89

I think it's hmm... all ok. A litte lonely job but better than the strawberry patch in the last year.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

whoo, I'm really tired. I stood for about 4 hours.. and was sticking stickers to boxes for 7 hours :lol: But it's nice and I'll be making a lot of money :smile:


----------



## ridingismylife2

i hate my life.


----------



## TaMMa89

Well Kaila, now I have to ask if this horse in your avatar (Maestro?) is somehow related to Matador (the stallion that Kyra Kyrklund rode, you know)?

I'm just curious .


----------



## ridingismylife2

no 
here's his ped. : Sukuposti.net


----------



## TaMMa89

Ok. 

I thought he just reminded Matador and his name also.


----------



## moomoo

Hey gang  

Wie gehts? 

Apparently Misty is a sniffer dog, yesterday she spent the whole ride she had her nose to the floor sniffing, even in trot :? It will have stretched her back real nice though 

Then today my instructor said she is like a big dog since she is so loveable and follows me  And she said I should have misty in my bedroom


----------



## Vidaloco

Happy Thursday everyone. One more day till the weekend. 
Hope all of your new jobs are making you lots of money. 
Sis, it has to be better than wiping down tanning beds like last year :lol: I would rather deal with fish than human sweat


----------



## ridingismylife2

I AM SOOOO HAPPY AT THE MOMENT!
For the past year or two we've been having a horrible and hard time. No money, my mum and Bf broke up, we're at the moment moving. But today my dad called and told us some GREAT news  
YAYYAYAYAYAAAYYYY!!!! Looks like everything is gonna get better now    maybe even a horse for me in the near future???? 
And it's my mums bday today! PERFECT timing


----------



## TaMMa89

Nice to hear things will turn better, Kaila .

I have a day off today. Like I've said I work at a "historical buildings" in touch of a local museum. The society which runs the buildings lease them for the private events (funerals, weddings, birthday parties etc) and when it happens their normal cafeteria is closed = they don't need me to run it. That's why I have that day off today. Well, it means longer weekend for me so I don't complain .

I only hope that it would have been sunny day today but no: it's raining. But at least it's warm out of doors.


----------



## moomoo

Nice one tamma  I used to love it when I wasn't needed at work 

I just went shopping today and moo had a day off, my friend and I got asked if we wanted to be models :shock: i kind of did, but we said no thanks. Whats everyone else been doing?


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hello everyone .

It has been a long time I haven't had time to come online. I am seriously thinking of taking a break somewhere. Lets see what happens.

Its 22:19 and I am sooo sleepy, think I should hit bed before I hit my head on the laptop keyboard.

How is everyone doing?

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Wow moomoo that would have been a great change :wink:.

It's almost 25*C (77*F) and sunny here. I'm sitting on our backyard, sunbathing and chatting here.

How I love laptops because now I can take my computer with me here .


----------



## ridingismylife2

We have officially moved to our new apartment and there's a thunderstorm here !







I love thunder/Lightning!


----------



## TaMMa89

I think your thunderstorm is coming here. I just heard how it thundered a little. Whole the day has been not only hot but also sweaty so I'm not surprised at all.


----------



## Vidaloco

Happy weekend everyone


----------



## TaMMa89

Happy weekend you too .


----------



## TaMMa89

Hello everybody.

Today it was a horse show (not riding, people brought horses and the jury judged their building, gaits etc you know. I'm sorry but I can't find a proper translation for shows like this). I spent almost whole the day there and took photos. Now I feel a little melancholy because besides all that I had to say goodbye to two of pretty important horses. They're lesson horses and I've known/ridden them around 7½years. I met the new owner of the horse who's more beloved to me and feel that she and her little colt found a good home, actually little fella's dad is also there. It makes me feel happy.

I think I haven't realized until now that the riding stable will really disband.


----------



## english_rider144

I"m tierd. I worked friday morning, all day saturday and then after leaving work at 5 pm went and babysat, snuck out of the house at like 1:30 am and stayed out until 4 am. I'm a bad child!


----------



## ridingismylife2

TaMMa89 said:


> I think your thunderstorm is coming here. I just heard how it thundered a little. Whole the day has been not only hot but also sweaty so I'm not surprised at all.



It lasted like 4 hours here! And now there's another one! xD
Yesterday my tv and internet stopped working cuz of it. :shock:
And my dogs been cowering in the bathroom! Poor him xD


----------



## TaMMa89

Oh that's bad :shock:. We only got horrible grey sky, light lightning and quick downpour. But my mom said they had a real thunderstorm over our summercottage (it's about 80 kilometers East of here).


----------



## xXxPony BoyxXx

YAY! I have slmost been up for 12 hours! Half hour to go!!!! YAY!
I get to work tomorrow. Can;t wait, cough cough... Money is nice, this way I can get Gracey a new blanket before winter.


----------



## TaMMa89

Well, I got a letter today. I didn't get in the university I applier for. But actually I'm not even very disappointed. When I applied for there & did the entrance tests my attitude was that I try and if I won't get in that's it and it's okay, especially when there was around 160 candidates who participated the entrace tests and they picked only 18 who can start study there.

Now I'm waiting for the results of the universities of applied sciences (will get them in July 7th). I hope I'll get in the university of applied sciences that I marked as my first choice. I'd like to start study there.


----------



## moomoo

Shame you didn't get in but out of 160 people :shock: if you don't mind its all good 

I had my last exam today then back to college for 4 weeks tomorrow :-( After the ride I decided to lie down in the field for a bit like a 'quiet moment' to just think about stuff and it was really relaxing until I had the ponies grooming me :lol:


----------



## ridingismylife2

*I dyed my hair from blond to brunette (with a tint of red) yesterday and I LOVE it!  haha*. (almost the same color as my text!  just a little more browner.)


----------



## RegalCharm

ridingismylife2 said:


> *I dyed my hair from blond to brunette (with a tint of red) yesterday and I LOVE it!  haha*. (almost the same color as my text!  just a little more browner.)


 

......


----------



## ridingismylife2

RegalCharm said:


> ......


haha... ok ok! xP

Before:










After:


----------



## TaMMa89

Wow . That color becomes you.


----------



## ridingismylife2

kiitos!


----------



## moomoo

Your hair looks fantastic  My mac & cheese just exploded in the microwave :-( lol


----------



## ridingismylife2

thanks  haha..poor you! I hate when the microwave gets dirty cuz it's annoying to clean xD haha


----------



## moomoo

Oh I had an awesome time at the basketball match  We only lost by 20 this time :lol: it was only our 2nd match so its all good  Its a non competetive league too i think. Anywhoo what is everyone else up to?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

bleh, I'm le tired :lol:
But I'm enjoying the new job, although there are some things I don't like. Like when I was working at the conveyor belt cutting up fish...

What kind of moron thought of working with knives at conveyor belts?

And I couldn't help but get the feeling that today I could have been replaced by a trained monkey. I was staring at some tails and fishbits looking for bones and anything else unsuitable for 8 hours. Yeah, I'm the reason you don't get flippers in your fish sticks.. :lol:

But it pays well so I'll just have to suck it up :smile:


----------



## Vidaloco

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> bleh, I'm le tired :lol:
> But I'm enjoying the new job, although there are some things I don't like. Like when I was working at the conveyor belt cutting up fish...
> 
> What kind of moron thought of working with knives at conveyor belts?
> 
> And I couldn't help but get the feeling that today I could have been replaced by a trained monkey. I was staring at some tails and fishbits looking for bones and anything else unsuitable for 8 hours. *Yeah, I'm the reason you don't get flippers in your fish sticks.. :lol:*
> 
> But it pays well so I'll just have to suck it up :smile:


I want to personally thank you for that :lol:

My first summer job was cleaning mushrooms. They grow underground in mine like caves in manure. Standing all day cutting the sh** off was real fun


----------



## free_sprtd

wow it's been a while since I have posted here! Hiya everyone lol


----------



## Vidaloco

^^^


----------



## ridingismylife2

I just watched Ten Inch Hero and LOOOOVED it! Awsome movie! Jensen Ackles was great in it and I LOVE HIM!!!! <3<3<3<3<3
One of my fave movies ever


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> bleh, I'm le tired :lol:
> But I'm enjoying the new job, although there are some things I don't like. Like when I was working at the conveyor belt cutting up fish...
> 
> What kind of moron thought of working with knives at conveyor belts?
> 
> And I couldn't help but get the feeling that today I could have been replaced by a trained monkey. I was staring at some tails and fishbits looking for bones and anything else unsuitable for 8 hours. Yeah, I'm the reason you don't get flippers in your fish sticks.. :lol:
> 
> But it pays well so I'll just have to suck it up :smile:


I can feel your pain as to the things you don't like. I need to only recall my last summer and (short) job at a strawberry patch :wink:.

And hi free_sprtd .


----------



## ridingismylife2

*I love this forum! <3


(i know... random, but I really do! It really helps me with my horse obsession, especially now since I don't have any riding lessons during the summer holiday  )*


----------



## TaMMa89

I see. I love it too .

And I'll need soon a new stable where I can ride.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

hi guys! been a longgg time sense ive been posting. been bussy with riding, shows, and school and such


----------



## moomoo

why hello everyone  
just a 41 lessons left to go


----------



## White Foot




----------



## TaMMa89

How's everyone? 

I served some Canadian customers at work today. And then happened it what usually happens when you get into a new, a slightly unnerving situation. Something said 'ping' in my head and almost all my English skills were blew away. Luckily some of them spoke Finnish but I also spoke (my then wobbling) English with one who couldn't. It was very interesting to meet foreign customers. You Canadians seem to be so outright & social people that it was nice to serve you. (I know, I know, a generalization on ground of very small sample :lol.

It's a day off tomorrow because of the Midsummer. We're going to celebrate it with our friends. Today it has been a pretty cold day (in the morning it was only 8*C/46*F) so I'm heating the sauna up today.

Well, happy Midsummer to everybody (who celebrates it)!


----------



## Vidaloco

Can I come celebrate the midsummer with you? It sounds so delightful. We have a hot tub (jacuzzi, spa, whirlpool whatever you call it) but it is too hot outside to use it. Its 101f (38c)on the thermometer when I let the dogs in. The horses wanted to come to the dry lot and stand in the shade of the shed so they are also basically inside as well. Shiloh got a bath this morning so at least one got a cooling off after riding. 
A nice cold 48 degrees sounds great right now. on suuri viikonloppu ja nauttia saunan Tamma


----------



## ridingismylife2

TaMMa89 said:


> It's a day off tomorrow because of the Midsummer. We're going to celebrate it with our friends. Today it has been a pretty cold day (in the morning it was only 8*C/46*F) so I'm heating the sauna up today.
> 
> Well, happy Midsummer to everybody (who celebrates it)!


We're going to my aunts house to eat barbecue food ! YAY! xD and that's it. lol... Looks like this Juhannus (MidSummer) is gonna be boring for me and I hate the weather!!!:'(
I want beach weather! :lol:


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hello everyone . How is everyone doing? I am going to bed now so thought I'd say hello before I go .

Regards


----------



## ridingismylife2

hi  
good good  Just waiting for an email from my dad 
I should probs go to bed too. It's 1:11 already xD haha


----------



## TaMMa89

ridingismylife2 said:


> We're going to my aunts house to eat barbecue food ! YAY! xD and that's it. lol... Looks like this Juhannus (MidSummer) is gonna be boring for me and I hate the weather!!!:'(
> I want beach weather! :lol:


I think we'll eat barbecue food too. Btw, are you going to do any 'Magics of the Midsummer'? I hope it would be nice and warm weather especially because it seems that I have to cycle around 20kms to my friend.

Welcome Vida, I don't know about you but over here Midsummer is pretty widely celebrated . Or then send at least some degrees here, please :wink:. 

Or if you don't have to time come now, come in the turn of July/August when we have our hillbilly festivals. Take your husband with you, put him into cart and participate the Old Geezer Carting. In that competition you have to push your man during the copy of 19th century country road with a cart. 
I remember how one of the organizers once gave an interview in which she told that actually that carting system could remind of past times and it how wives brought their husbands to home after party.. :lol:.

But hey guys I need a geezer to cart. Any volunteers? :wink: It could be nice to participate. 
Or maybe I should ask if my handsome neigbor hasn't anything else to do during that day :wink:

And thank you, sitting in the sauna during some minutes made me feel a much warmer.


----------



## buckaroo2010

hey guys omg i aint been on here in forever!!! like over a month in a half..i hope everyone is doing GREAT!


----------



## TaMMa89

Buckaroo! Welcome back .


----------



## ridingismylife2

ridingismylife2 said:


> hi
> good good  Just waiting for an email from my dad
> I should probs go to bed too. It's 1:11 already xD haha


And now it's 2:31 and i'm still not in bed xD haha...


----------



## moomoo

> that actually that carting system could remind of past times and it how wives brought their husbands to home after party.. :lol:.


Hehe! thats funny  

Apparently its the happiest day of the year today :?  So hope everyone is cheerful


----------



## Vidaloco

Is that an official proclamation moomoo? I will try to be happy if it is. Its been tough though. Started off waking up with a sore throat and a headache. Hubby had to take one our little scottys to the vet to get the stitches out of his butt (don't ask) then my cousin stopped by just as I was getting out of the shower to tell me his wife had filed for divorce today :-( after 23 years of marriage. 
Again its been a tough to be happy day but since there are only a few more hours I will try


----------



## moomoo

Thats quite a crappy day Vida :-( Get well soon! I'm curious about the butt stitches :lol: but I heard it on the radio so I think its true, unless I tuned in in the middle of a joke kind of thing? 

How is everyone this fine SATURDAY morning  the weekend!


----------



## TaMMa89

Good here. I had good time with my friends. In the last night we went to watch a Midsummer bonfire (made by one of my friend's brother and his buddy), picked flowers around 2am and went to slept around 5:30am but I barely managed to sleep so I'm a little tired now.

Unluckily it was too cold to barbecue outside :sad:.


----------



## TaMMa89

And how's everyone today? (sorry for double posting).

I had my lesson today. There's only 2 rideable horses at the stable now and they'll leave 8th in the next month. It means only around 2 weeks. Yikes! :shock:.

I heard one of the horses haven't found a new home yet. I hope that 3yrs old, all healthy stallion will find a home so they needn't to slaughter it. It would be so sad, when you look at him you see a horse full of life.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hello everyone. Sorry for the delay replies, I have been really busy and once when I had a time off I went to Paris. I came back last night and now back to work.

How is everyone keeping? 

Regards


----------



## Vidaloco

Just took a little jaunt over to Paris did you? How cool is that!? Guess it is a little closer to you than me :lol: My dad went once, said its a very clean city.


----------



## Vidaloco

Can I ask a stupid touristy type question? How do you get from England to France? Is there a bridge or a tunnel or both? A ferry maybe? Do you have to pay a toll and go through customs like we do between Canada or Mexico, or is Europe just all open between civilized countrys? Like going from state to state here. When you go from England to Scotland is there a customs stop?


----------



## moomoo

When you go England to Scotland there is no stop  There is most likely a toll on the motorway somewhere along the way I'm not sure.

I think travel within the EU = no immigration but I have no idea since I only really travel to America  England to France there is the channel tunnel or by boat 

Feel free to correct me I'm proably wrong


----------



## moomoo

Just noticed my avatar still says merry christmas :? :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Now have to say that I'm not sure because I haven't travelled almost at all but what I've understood is that you can travel inside of EU with an ID card, but when you leave EU you need a passport. I've also understand there's an agreement which relieves internal travelling a lot (so called Schengen Area).


----------



## rosie9r

LOL, there is a tunnel between france and england. You take the TGV (or at least you did when I was there) past some gorgeous countryside!!


----------



## Jillyann

TaMMa, i LOVE your avie. Such a cute pony!


----------



## Vidaloco

moomoo said:


> Just noticed my avatar still says merry christmas :? :lol:


:lol: It still does :lol: Merry Christmas to you too Moomoo!


----------



## TaMMa89

Jillyann said:


> TaMMa, i LOVE your avie. Such a cute pony!


Thanks a lot . I took that pic in a horse show around 2 weeks ago. Actually he's a horse. But I think he'll be probably pony-sized (cannot say yet because he's only 2yrs old now, but most of the participants were pony-sized horses & offspring of them).


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Hi guys! 
I'm just popping in real quick. I've been going early to bed and working all day (worked for 11 hours today) so not much computer time. I'll also be working tomorrow (8 hours on overtime pay? sweet :smile and then I'm gonna try to get a 13 hour day in on monday. I'll definently need the money since I'll be paying for more of my horsey-stuff this year 
Hope you are all well :grin:


----------



## TaMMa89

Wow Sis that's a lot of hours. Be sure that you have time to rest enough so you won't catch a burnout.

I just baked two baking sheets of buns. It's around 1:35am here but it's summer and I have a day off tomorrow (and Sunday too) so there are no problems even if I stay awake later.

And it has been very warm here whole the week. Today it was around 27*C (80.5*F). I hope it'll be that warm when I'll finish my job after two weeks :wink:.


----------



## Vidaloco

Everyone working so hard makes me feel lazy :lol:
I did get our trails mowed this morning, at least half of them anyway. Its been so hot I have to get outside work done by 10am or its too nasty and sweaty.
We are under a high heat warning until tomorrow night :-( I got a fan for the horses. Theres a photo of them under horse pictures under "the fan". Its a humongous fan :lol:


----------



## moomoo

Well, I'm not working real hard either :lol:

I took Moo to a show today and got 2 firsts  She is a little angel  

The weather has been mainly gloriously sunny here and I'm determined not to get a farmer tan this year :lol: I can't decide whether to get a fake tan on my legs since they haven't seen sunlight for about 5 years and just stay milk white / burn then back to milky white :roll: 

Whats everyone up to this weekend? Just 2 more weeks of college


----------



## moomoo

^ I saw the fan pictures they are precious  I can't imagine how horrible and hot it must be for them, I complain when it gets to about 20*C :lol: I know darn well misty would not go near that fan :lol: I love how they fight for a place infront of it!


----------



## ridingismylife2

I've had the most BORING summer holiday ever! (been one month already!)
I hate not having any riding lessons!  And my BFF went to Canada for the WHOLE summer holiday! 
hopefully things will get better soon and hopefully I won't have to wait too long until i get my own horse  lol... been wanting one for hmm..about 10? years xD I've just been home (no money to go shopping with friends) and I've been to the beach a couple of times (3 times with friends) 


My life is so boooring  lol


----------



## Jehanzeb

Helloo , how is everyone doin?

Yes Moomoo, the heat wave is coming. I love summer, its a pitty that we only get very few days of sunshine here however I try to enjoy as much as I can (while it lasts ).

How is everyone doing these days? I have been struggling paying off my debts however I am sure that things will work out real soon.

Regards


----------



## Vidaloco

Its finally cooled off, we got a nice rain and the temps are to be in the low 90's (32c) the rest of the week with much lower humidity. 
We even got a ride in yesterday morning (in the mud) and I'm off soon to ride again. 


Note to Moomoo- If you ever see any photos of me, look hard at my right arm. I had to have a skin cancer removed a few years ago, they took a chunk out of it. 
All this from just getting farmer tans wearing short sleeve or sleeveless shirts. I never tried to get a tan, I'm just outside a lot. I now don't go out without my 30 spf sun screen and I still get too much sun. Stay white, its much more attractive than scars


----------



## moomoo

I usually wear factor 50 :lol: probably why I'm white! my lower arms have always been golden and they stay gold most of the year  Whats everyone doing today?


----------



## TaMMa89

Vidaloco said:


> Its finally cooled off, we got a nice rain and the temps are to be in the low 90's (32c)


Holy smoke that's HOT :shock:.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hello, how is everyone doing? 

Where is Regal these days?

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Phew! It has been around 27*C (around 80.5*F) here today and I've stayed almost whole the day in the tiny kitchen of my workplace, next to a hot oven and baked buns. 

I'd love to find a secret cold room just now. Or maybe I should go to the lake behind our house? .


----------



## Vidaloco

Hmmm I wonder where Regal is too. Must be busy, its a holiday weekend coming up here (Independence day). He may be busy with family.


----------



## TaMMa89

Ok, I got the results of my entrance tests to universitys of applied sciences today. I didn't get into my first choice :-( (because of the current economic situation people try to study now and there was a lot of candidates for the study programme of Bachelor of Social Services this year). The second university of a.s. accepted me but I'm not sure again. I'm pretty disappointed, somehow I thought I'll get into my first choice and prepared to that.

Should I skip that second choice and try again for my first choice and other universitys of a.s. which offer that study program again when the next joint application system will be opened? I'm not sure if I'm allowed to apply for during the 'recruit system' because I got into that second choice or do I have to wait till late summer when they pick students for the study programs which will start in January. If I could use the 'recruit system' I'd start study now in the upcoming autumn with other students but if I applied in the late summer it would mean I waiting till January. If I got in then.

Or should I just accept I'm now into some study program which is something I really don't want so passionately, just a plan B and try to study that?

I think my thoughts aren't that brighter than in the last summer during that time . On the other hand, I think I need few days now so I can accept what happened. Both of the choices I told sound not so good for me, but not so nice things happen sometimes. Maybe I'll find a some kind of solution when I let myself to think this awhile.


----------



## Vidaloco

Personally I would do what it took to get into the thing I would enjoy. Life is too short to spend it in an occupation you hate. 
Do check to make sure you can re-submit for a later time if you can. If you can't you may try the area of study just as a fall back position. 
Can you keep your job until you hear something? Maybe it would be good to get some spending money while you wait. 
I feel bad for all you young people here and in other countries where the economy is not good. My niece is graduating next year from university. I worry that she will have to move far away for a job. 

I have been away visiting my sister who is here from Florida. She goes back home today. I sure enjoyed seeing her, its been several years since we were all together.


----------



## TaMMa89

Well, now I have to say my dictionary didn't give a meaningful translation for re-submit when we're talking about studying so I didn't get that properly. Sorry.

That 'recruit system' I told is for filling those study programs that didn't get students enough/have suffered for fall back students. Primarily it's for the students that haven't got in any school but I'll solve out if I can use it if I reject my second choice. if it's ok then I'll check if there's any interesting programs there.

I can't keep my job longer because I have a temporary employment and there's a worker after me waiting for her turn. But I'm going to meet an officer of an employment office when I'm out of this work and they can offer supportive acts for those who're out of school/work and these acts are somehow payed (not well, but you'll get some pocket money). I still think I'm going to say there I'm thinking about things till I have to announce my second choice if I accept the studying place they offered to me (the last day is 8th of Aug) and hope they won't offer anything to me before it because:

1) I think I need a little break, at first I want to reset my mind, enjoy the summer and focus on other things for a while so I can do rational decisions. I know I'm inclined to overreacting so now I need time to calm down. Then I have to decide what I want to do before the 'deadline' when I have to tell what I'm going to do with that study place that I actually don't want. 

2)If I'll reject it I have to do extension plans (if I try to find a job/participate the supportive acts of job office/study some shorter courses which would help me get into that study programme later/etc). These plans is something I don't want to do during a one day but need time.

3)My parents told me they think I shouldn't start a school that I really don't want and I got it that they're ready to support me so I can try again for my first choice/other school when the joint application system will be opened in the next time. I'm not sure how much I have savings but I think it's something close to 5000euros. Not so much but if something really unexcepted happened I'd have even some kind of makeshift. 

I still feel somehow so shocked. I had preapred so firmly I'll continue my studies now. But I don't know, have to think.

Still, something positive; now I even know what kind of job I'd want to do or at least outlines of it.

And thanks for supporting Vida. It means much.


----------



## moomoo

Hey everyone  Its now the holidays!  
I dyed my hair brown - not very dark 

Tamma, I would also try and get into the one you are passionate about. Can you reapply next year? Will you have a better chance of getting in? Do the 2 paths lead to the same destination? It would be awesome if you could work until next time then you will have plenty of cash for when you are studying


----------



## TaMMa89

Moomoo, I think I have a chance to apply again in the late summer of this year (if I count out the recruit system which would allow my to apply even earlier) and the school would start in the early 2010, after upcoming Christmas. Then if I still didn't get into school I'd apply again in the spring in 2010 when the school would start in the late summer/early autumn in 2010.

What if I won't get in if I apply again? I've thought this too. The entrance tests of that study programme - the study programme of Bachelor of Social Services - is mainly nothing that you can prep with reading. There are tests, interviews etc with which they can estimate your personality, social skills, motivation etc and I've thought if there was something wrong with these parts of me now when I applied this year, got pretty low scores and didn't get in. On the other hand, it seemed that they highlighted motivation and it was my 3rd entrance test during that week and I was pretty tired. I also got some kind of bad vibes during the testing day and started to think that "I don't want start that school" and it has obviously influenced my tests then. When I came back home, those bad vibes went away and now I hope I'd have get in. I can admit sometimes I'm not sure if this would be the best career to me but it's something that I'm even a bit interested (and I remember I started to lean toward humanistic subjects already back in my upper secondary school times). You can apply for more than only 1 university of applied sciences at a time (I'm not sure if it was 3 or 5 at a time) so if I decide to apply again I'd pick more than 1 universities of a.s which offer that study program. Then I'd have a better chance to get in one of them. I'd also give only one entrance tests, universities of a.s. which offer that study programme collaborate and accept each other tests.

I think the 2nd path (Forestry Engineer) wouldn't lead to the same destination. It's a pretty different university of a.s.

But thank you too moomoo. I'm sure it will get brighter some day.

Then something positive: It was my last working day today. Yay!  I hope I will have a little break before what-ever-I-will-do now. It have been forecasted warm weather .

And we demand pics of your new hair, moo :wink:.


----------



## Vidaloco

Re-submit= reapply or apply again 
Must have photos Moomoo
I'm eatting strawberry cheesecake ice cream Nummy!


----------



## TaMMa89

Ok, now I can answer your question; yes I can re-submit .


----------



## moomoo

I would definately do the one you want to do  If you apply to more than one next year then you will definately get in somewhere if not your first choice  You will know more what the entrance tests are like so will have the upper hand over the people applying that haven't before 

Holidays  and the sun is out  

Freckle is my new partner in crime (as well as misty ofcourse) 

I will get pictures next time I wear my hair nice and orange up with foundation :lol: I'm trying not to wear any make up and not straighten my hair so it has time to recover before we go back to college


----------



## Vidaloco

I'm having a "I'm not doing anything" day
I am doing laundry though :? out of clean underwear :shock:


----------



## moomoo

I counted yesterday and I have 45 pairs of knickers :lol: Don't think I will be running out any time soon :shock:


----------



## Vidaloco

We are under another excessive heat warning :-( 107 heat index (41.6c)
I did finish mowing our trails and moved some hay bales in from the field this morning. I walked out on the deck (wood) to feed the dogs. I was barefoot and the bottoms of my feet felt scorched the ground was so hot. I hate this time of year. 
I think I'll go count my knickers :wink:


----------



## TaMMa89

Oh Vida that's HOT. We have here around 24*C (75.2*F) today and I think it's enough for me. On the other hand it's nice have a laptop now so I can sit here taking a sunbath with it.


----------



## moomoo

It was nice and sunny today  I rode Freckles and then poo picked and Misty was adorable, following me round and itching on me :lol: then putting her nose in my face  She is a cutie  

Whats everyone doing today? I am terrible in heat, I usually end up doing nothing or find a nice safe river and jump in Vida, they are ice cold :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

A cool front finally came through last night and its been rainy off and on. Still hot, around 89F (31c) but no heat warnings. 
I have to go out and hose the horses off, make mud puddles for the chickens and let all the dogs in the house when the warnings are issued. No riding either, so as soon as it quits storming we will be back riding the girls. 
I just came in from getting the mail, all 4 horses came running across the pasture. It was just starting to sprinkle, you could tell they were very happy to be wet, muddy and cool :lol: Plus they all got a cookie.


----------



## TaMMa89

89/31 sounds still very hot for me. Can I ask what kind of winter do you have? Is it extremely cold or mild?


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hellooooo!! Long time no seee . HOw is everyone doing?

Winter here is not that cold as it use to be, however I still feel we have more winter season than summer. I mean it is July and since last night rain it feels very cold today (even though the sun is out).

I think its 18C here at this time.

What about you?

Regards


----------



## moomoo

I'm good Jehanzeb  you?
I miss the week of glorious sunshine we had :-( but what can you do about it I guess? Winter here was colder than usual, we had too much ground freezing because the arenas were all frozen :? 
Whats everyone been up to? I am in need of a job but I'm not really looking for one, so I can't complain :lol: 33 days til I go on holiday!


----------



## Vidaloco

Hi Jehanzeb we have missed you  you must be very busy with your business. 
Tamma we have average winters here cold but very little snow. It gets below freezing 32/0 sometimes. 

Moomoo you have a twin! Do you get these ads in the UK? I think this woman looks like you


----------



## moomoo

:shock: No we don't have them, and WOW that does look like me :O Except she has far nicer skin :lol: Thats really creepy


----------



## Vidaloco

I know!! I saw that commercial and thought "wow, did Moomoo quit school and get a gig doing Palm commercials?" :lol: Got an American accent too.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hey guys! Yes, since I have left development work I have been more busier in my business. It seems strange that people usually say we get more time when we run our own businesses however for me when I was doing development work I use to get alot of time off after finishing off my project or in the middle while taking a break.

I guess in my own business I have to run around more often then just sitting on the computer, hence get very less and odd times to come on here.

However whenever I come here I really enjoy it. Any news from Regal Charm or Claire or Sisi? Haven't seen them around, must be busy with their work.

Oh and in few days time I am going to Dubai so if any of you have been there before please do let me know some tips or places to look for .

Hope rest everything is working well with everyone.

Regards


----------



## Vidaloco

Now you have me worried :-( I sent a message to Regal and Claire, hope I hear back from them. Siss has been on recently just no posts.


----------



## moomoo

Ooh Dubai! Thats where the palm shaped islands and the map of the world island are isn't it? Are you staying on any of them?  I have never been, my brother is going there soo, he said food & drink is very cheap so you can try all the watersports available, and apparently everyone is very laid back  Have a fantastic time!


----------



## ridingismylife2

Jehanzeb said:


> Oh and in few days time I am going to Dubai so if any of you have been there before please do let me know some tips or places to look for .



LUCKYYY!!!! I really want to go Dubai! I am super jealous!! haha

OMG, this summer holiday has been BORING! I have had absolutely nothing to do (all my close friends have gone to other countries or just can't hang out) and I'm stuck home with a crappy computer. 
No Fun!
 :-(


----------



## TaMMa89

Nice to see you're back, Jehanzeb .

I think your own business takes more time than if you work for somebody else. At least before you manage to turn it steadily succesful (one of my best friends have been grown up in entrepreneur family & I know some other self-employed entrepreneurs too. I've understood most of them have had to work a lot in the beginning but then it has turned easier).

I've thought Claire a lot recently too. Hope she's all right . And Moxie, haven't see her either. On the other hand I discuss mainly on off topic discussion adn can't know if she discuss on some other area of the forum.

My arms hurts. I decided to set up my own website and now I've worked with it few days . If somebody want to see, you can check it here Kuninkaankammari - Kuninkaankammari. Luckily I found that nice webhost which offered free space for websites & an editor which helps you to create your site.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning everyone .

How is everyone doing today?

Thanks Moomoo, I am going to stay in Hilton, booked it for 5 days. I am going to Abu dhabi and Al-Ain as well with my friends. . Some of my friends said it is quite hot there so got to watch out for sun but I say that is what we always look for when living in UK (Sun!! Oh Sun!! ).

TaMMa I know what you mean about running own business . It is pretty hard to run especially during recession times where people are saying think of surviving this rather than thinking of making profits.

I left a comment on the guest book there. I loved the site. Keep it up .

Regards


----------



## moomoo

Haha, yeah I wouldn't mind a bit of sunshine right now :lol:
Just don't get burnt on the first day and be in pain for the rest of the week - usually what I do!


----------



## Vidaloco

I heard from RegalCharm, he has been very busy with family matters but he is doing well. I haven't heard back from Claire yet.

Tam, love your site. Have you thought of doing photography as a career? You are very good.


----------



## TaMMa89

Thank to both of you. I haven't got your comment Jehanzeb, for some reason it wasn't recorded on my guest book (unluckily I can't turn my guest book into English). And Vida I haven't thought of that. It's nice to photograph but as a career... hmm, I don't know. I'm also afraid that it's a career with which you can't provide for yourself. Still nice to hear you liked my photos, I'll add more later .

I rode first time today after the riding school disbanded. The mount was a horse of my friend & her family and he was very nice. But can you believe, I've ridden almost 8 years and this was the first time I rode some else breed but Finnhorse ? (If you don't count few occasional ridings e.g into circus when I was a kid).


----------



## savvylover112

wow really tam!!!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning everyone 

It's nice to hear that Regal is doing well. I am sure these time of the year everyone is quite busy with their own work.

TaMMa I am not sure what "Sähköposti (piilotettu)" means.

Could it be because I left that blank in the guest book form?

I don't know why my fonts have gone small. Anyhow back to work .

Regards


----------



## ridingismylife2

Jehanzeb, Sähköposti (piilotettu) means Email (hidden)


----------



## TaMMa89

Yeah, it's like Kaila said . I think I mentioned it in the intro I wrote. Anyway, I changed it so that guests' needn't to give their (nick)name or email if they don't want. It's easier because now it allow them to send their message in every case instead of error message in Finnish (that people who don't speak Finnish can't catch).


----------



## Vidaloco

Big plan for the day, spray weeds along fence lines. Actual activity...Spray until a hose breaks, come in the house and chill on the horse forum :lol:


----------



## RegalCharm

Jehanzeb said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> It's nice to hear that Regal is doing well. I am sure these time of the year everyone is quite busy with their own work.


Hi Vida and Jehanzeb and everybody else. I am really quite busy with
family right now, hopefully by the end of the month things will hopefully
be a little less demanding and more on a routine schedule for august.

Again thanks to all who have wondered where I have been and how
I was doing. 

Gene.


----------



## RacePony007

Cute avatar!!!!!!! Cookie!


----------



## Vidaloco

I got to ride my horse today


----------



## moomoo

^ me too  I rode 2 little ponies and it was FANTASTIC to be back on moo bear  

I love the new avatar butt butt butt butt  I should really change mine from merry christmas :lol: Good to hear from you Regal, glad everything is A ok


----------



## TaMMa89

Nice to hear of you, Regal .

Have you heard anything of Claire yet, Vida?

I just cooked... hmm... around 4 hours?


----------



## Vidaloco

Nothing from Claire yet :-( I hope its because she is happy and healthy and too busy to get online. 

Happy Friday to everyone! I started mapping our trails on my GPS yesterday. Hope to finish it off today. I printed off some satellite views of the area so I can have a hard copy of them too. I want to make them more logical so I don't waste time when I mow them and have how many miles each one is. Silly I know :lol:
Google maps are so cool. It has a street view of our place and you can see me out picking up horse poo


----------



## TaMMa89

Haha ^^ :lol:.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Hey everyone! I've been really busy with work, but I do log on to read and keep up, even though I don't post.
Today is actually my first whole day off for 2 weeks, and I have to start working at midnight, so I'll be there a bit before, so I don't know weather that counts :lol: But when you have horses I guess you can really use the money :wink:
But I've been well and so have Asi and Máni. :smile:


----------



## azarni

It's really hot here, and it's only supposed to get hotter.
Way too hot to ride, too. Sigh. At the beginning of the summer, I was all like "STOP raining, gimme some heat!" But now I want rain again 

Humans are never happy, are they?


----------



## lovingponies

great idea! could take a while though! lol!


----------



## moomoo

azarni - I'm exactly the same  Brits are the worst for "Oh stop this god awful rain" and then "Oh its too hot we need some rain to cool it off" at the minute its raining  which is a shame because I was going to ride out on Misty and Freckle with a friend I haven't seen for a while  Oh well, what can you do about it? Maybe global warming is really happening :lol: But in England, you don't have seasons - it rains all year round and is always cold :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

State song of Kansas, Home on the Range. Lyrics-
Oh, give me a home, where the buffalo roam, 
Where the deer and the antelope play, 
Where seldom is heard a discouraging word, 
And *the skies are not cloudy all day*.

You can have some of our sunshine. :lol: The sun shines here all the time. When the rains come through they are here and gone pretty fast.


----------



## RegalCharm

Vidaloco said:


> State song of Kansas, Home on the Range. Lyrics-
> Oh, give me a home, where the buffalo roam,
> Where the deer and the antelope play,
> Where seldom is heard a discouraging word,
> And *the skies are not cloudy all day*.
> 
> You can have some of our sunshine. :lol: The sun shines here all the time. When the rains come through they are here and gone pretty fast.


 
Show me a home where the buffalo roam. And I will show you one messed up home. :shock::lol::lol::mrgreen:


----------



## Vidaloco

^^^ Ha ha Never thought of it that way. Maybe thats why they made sod huts back then. 
It rained last night, The horses are high and dry in the lot with a fresh bale of prairie grass. I have a pork roast in the oven and hubby has a western playing on the TV. All is right with the world


----------



## Walkamile

Sounds great! What time are you serving dinner? Just be grateful I don't live close by, I'd be there! Of course I would certainly bring an appetizer or a yummy dessert (Mom raised us right!) .:lol:

Off to work now, you all have a great day!


----------



## morganshow11

Wow this thread!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jillyann

I have a gymkhana show tonight! I am so excited. =)


----------



## TaMMa89

There have been hot day here today. It was earlier around 25*C/77*F (yeah, that's hot for me) and then the sun shone and it rained coevally .

I'm hungry so need to cook something.


----------



## Jillyann

Tamma you are lucky!! 77F is nice. Today here in NY USA it is 91F. And I have a show later! I am going to sweat like no other. lol


----------



## TaMMa89

^^ Phew! I could almost have a bath in sauna with that degree :wink:. Just kidding. I need some more degrees in sauna.


----------



## moomoo

Good luck in the show, how did it go? 

Rode 4 ponies today  Absolutely knackered - more from walking to and from the field and yard so many times


----------



## Vidaloco

Another good day. Got the grass mowed (most of it). Saro and Shiloh both got rode. Shiloh kicked at Saro as we were passing each other :shock: Hubby was on Shiloh. I think its because Saro was being a good girl and Shiloh was being a stinker for her lessons. Even got some bucks out of her. 
Left over pork roast for lunch with mashed taters. Root beer float for dessert yummy. No wonder I'm such a wide load :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Aaa it's freakin' hot here inside. I don't know how many degrees but I feel sweaty anyway. It's almost my bedtime and I don't know how I can sleep now.


----------



## Walkamile

Much better day today. T's eye is responding well to treatment (fingers crossed) and had my granddaughter Bella all day - even went in the pool together!

Yesterday was very emotional, my 17 year old cat had to be euthanized. Was the right decision for her, was just very difficult to go through with. She's now buried with the dog she loved so well years ago. 

Have many wonderful memories of that bossy cat! Life, all it's twists and turns, wouldn't miss a moment.


----------



## TaMMa89

^^I'm sorry for that cat, Walkamile :sad:. Obviously she was very beloved and had good home/owner.


----------



## Vidaloco

Finished mowing grass, got my hay pallets all moved out for our round bales. Now I just have to go get them :shock: Fixed my tank sprayer then rode Saro for about 30 min. again she was a sweet heart. Shiloh is getting better, no bucks today. Busy day so we went out to eat 
Sorry to hear about your kitty Walka  but glad to hear some good news about T


----------



## Walkamile

Thanks TaMMa and Vida, she was a very special kitty. And yes, T's eye is by all appearances responding well to the treatments. Vets will be back on Monday to recheck. Hopefully she'll be out of the worse part of this flare-up. I actually took a lunch break at work (never do) and drove home (25 mins one way) to be sure to get a treatment in so she'd have the 4 needed per day. 

What we do for our family and pets! :lol:

Maureen, glad to hear the training is going well. I don't think you're going to have a bit of trouble with either "filly". Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## jadeewood

got destracted by this horse forum and burnt my cake 

i was well looking forward to that, lol




anyone competiting this weekend. ?


----------



## savvylover112

im competing this weekend hopefully if the rain goes away lol


----------



## Vidaloco

I'm just looking forward to the weekend 
Sorry your burnt your cake :-(


----------



## TaMMa89

This is addicting place jadewood, isn't it? :wink:.

I rode my friends horse today and he was so nice.

I'll have nice day tomorrow. I invited my friends here and we'll have ladies' night.


----------



## Walkamile

TaMMa that sounds like a blast! I'm way over due for a ladies night, think I'll call some friends and set one up. Have a great time!


----------



## TaMMa89

Thanks .

It's around 4am, downpouring outside and I feel hot again. I can't understand why I feel so hot during every night .


----------



## Walkamile

fHmmm....I know I'm hot all the time but it's because of my "hot flashes". I think you're too young for it to be that. 

Just came in from fence repair duty. Had a very large moose take out 1/3 of the fence line in the back pasture. Beautiful day though, no rain so is was okay working out there. 

Gonna go try and take pictures of my house now for the "pics of your house" thread. I'm not exactly talented in that area, should be interesting.


----------



## Vidaloco

A moose in the pasture? I just can't imagine that :lol: The horses stomped a skunk to death in our pasture, I guess thats sort of exciting/stinky :shock:
1.2" of rain with high wind, thunder and lightening at 3 am. Its going to be a boring inside day till it dries out


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Stomped a skunk to death? That's something I can't imagine (neither the moose thing, if we get into that :lol
And that weather doesn't sound all too great. We're thankfully having lovely weather, hot enough to sit outside in the backyard and sunbathe :smile: And now that I've finished my nightshifts and have my first two-day weekend in about 7 weeks I can finally do that :grin:


----------



## TaMMa89

Yay! Had a wonderful night yesterday. I barely slept last night and feel pretty groggy now. My sleeping patterns are upside down and it got worse when there were other people with me. 

I have that wonderful feeling of youth, summer and infatuation. Beside that I'm going to sign myself up to open university of applied sciences tomorrow. It's a distance learning course, basics of that study program that I didn't get in in this year. There's no entrance tests in that course but there's restricted number of study places so first come, first served. If I later end up to apply for that study programme in actual university of a.s (like I'm very probably going to do) this course can give me some points when they are thinking the rank order of candidates. It can also compensate some of the studies in that study program. The only minus thing is that there's a tuition fee in the course.

So I feel happy now .


----------



## Walkamile

Glad you had a good time with your friends TaMMa, and keep my fingers crossed you get the class you want. Things looking good for you!

I'll be glad to see the vets tomorrow. T is acting odd again. Not sure of herself so unlike her. Her eye looks good though, but then who knows for sure? Yup, I'm obsessing again. Gotta snap out of it and wait to see what they say tomorrow.

Gorgeous day again today! Things may even dry out a bit, hooray! Think we might get the rest of our hay maybe by Tuesday or Wednesday!


----------



## TaMMa89

Walkamile said:


> I'll be glad to see the vets tomorrow. T is acting odd again. Not sure of herself so unlike her. Her eye looks good though, but then who knows for sure? Yup, I'm obsessing again. Gotta snap out of it and wait to see what they say tomorrow.


It's always better to care too much than too less.


----------



## ridingismylife2

hey!!! 

Good to hear that you had a nice night, Tamma 
My sleeping pattern is completely messed up xD 
Sometimes I go to bed at like 11:00 and sometimes I end up still being up at like 5:00 am xD 
My foot is killing me! I woke up on friday with it hurting and I can't walk without limping. GRRR! 
Only a couple of weeks left until my riding lessons start again! I'm soooo happy! But that also means school is starting. NOOOOOO! 
I already have a retake exam waiting for me :'(


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Ugh!!! This week has definitely had its ups and downs for sure! The weather is so hot it only feels good at like six in the morning. Im never awake then so it doesnt matter. Around seven thirty, when i feed my horses its already 80 or 90 degrees outside. I dont like this weather because I cant ride until six because its too hot anyother time. Stupid California weather. On the plus side I took Dozer to his second gymkhana, this time I rode him in one event. Last time we just wanted him to get use to the horses and people around him. On the down side, my cat caught 3 baby bunnies. On the upside one of them wasn't killed so my sister grabbed it and it now is living in a cage in her room. On the down side, my sister was stupid and set him on the comorter of her bed and left him there for ten minutes and when she got back he wasnt there. On the upside, we found him last night. On the downside, Dozer and I have to work on just standing there, being more flexible, and stopping quicker with our one rein stops. On the plus side that means I dont HAVE to ride in a saddle and I have to admit I enjoy running bareback on an unpredicable 6 year old 18hh horse that sometimes doesnt have breaks. Well that was my randomness. =)


----------



## ridingismylife2

OMG I almost got a heart attack this morning when I woke up to a bird flying around in my room xD Thankfully it found it's way out by itself.


----------



## RegalCharm

snopes.com: Birds in House Bad Luck


----------



## ridingismylife2

great, bad luck is what I really need during these times. 

I'm not superstitious. xD


----------



## TaMMa89

Yay! I got that class . Now have to wait till it'll start in the next month.


----------



## Walkamile

Excellent TaMMa! Things are falling into place for you, glad to hear it. 

Vets were out this morning to recheck T's eye. Still a lot of inflammation so have to apply her eye ointment 6x's a day instead of 4 and keep her on the horse aspirin 2x's a day. 

Hoping for the best , but preparing for the worse. She's doing okay, the vet said when they lose sight gradually like she is it's easier for them to adjust. Now I just have to adjust! 

But, it could always be worse , right? In the meantime, Walka is doing great. I'm going to have to step it up with him and make him my primary mount. I had it so easy with T, but he is ready for the demand and it'll do us both some good.

Hope you all are having a good day, sun is shining here!


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm sorry for T, Walkamile :sad:. But like you said, it could be even worse.


----------



## Walkamile

Yes, I have a rule in my life that I'm allowed 10 minutes of deep wallowing self pity and then it's over and move on. Deal with the situation and examine all aspects to it. So, that's where I'm at now. The next phase of looking at all the aspects of T's situation. As long as she's not in pain, I think we can deal with this pretty well.

She trusts me very much and that as the vet said will help her tremendously in adjusting if/when she loses her sight totally. She is such a stoic mare that I must show as much courage as she does. So , she still has many lessons to teach me and they may not involve riding but grace and dignity in the face of lifes bumps in the road. :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco

I like to call that self pity wallowing, "navel contemplation" :lol: My mother would say, when asked what she was thinking while scowling, "oh just contemplating my navel" To much of it does get you mired in the lint though :lol:
Keep us informed of T's condition. Maybe its time to hang a bell on Walka so she can start relying on her hearing more. 

Congratulations Janita!


----------



## Walkamile

You made me chuckle! 

And yes that's a good idea about putting a bell on Walka. Think I'll try it today and see how it goes since she still has some sight. Thanks!


----------



## TaMMa89

Thanks Maureen .


----------



## Socket95

Okay, this is a bit of an embarassing question, but..

How do I make a post of my own?

I figured the 'Random Chat' post would be a good place to post this question. ;D


----------



## TaMMa89

Socket95, there's a button called 'new thread' on the left corner, above and under that list of threads.

And it's not embarrassing, it's always better to ask if you don't know something .


----------



## ridingismylife2

Only 2 more weeks until my riding lessons start again! YAYAYAYAYAAAAY!
I haven't been on a horses back for 2 months now! I hope I still remember everything that I have learned last year xD
And there's a new horse at my riding school  I hope I get to ride him.

I should probably go to bed xD it's 1:53 already :/ haha


----------



## Walkamile

Had a surprise visit last night from one of my dearest friends! We've both been so busy with family matters we haven't seen much of eachother this past year or so. We had a great visit and are planning to ride together this weekend (she owns T's daughter and granddaughter). We're going to call another old riding friend to join us. 

I really enjoy the trail riding club I joined last year, but miss terribly my old riding group ( all 2 :lol: ) and am so looking forward to seeing and riding with them. Our horses are old friends too! Should be a good time all around! 

So I'll be working Walka today (haven't done too much with him) and getting him ready for this weekend. He was wonderful in the round pen Monday and stuck to me like glue after the session. He moved calmly on both off and near sides, nice walk and jog when asked.

Sorry for the "novel" , hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Vidaloco

Sounds like a great weekend coming up Tess. My hubby has to work so I may run into Wichita to visit my mom. 
We belong to a trail club but haven't ridden with them all year. I think we may leave the club. So many of the rides are Sunday afternoons. With hubby working the graveyard shift, its always past his bedtime. We are early morning riders. very rarely in the afternoon/evenings. 
Its turned hot here again in the 100's :-(
Other then that, a ho hum day. Saro did ok this morning with her new bit. A little head tossing, but it was her first day :-|


----------



## ogledrillrider02

I had a nice ride with my sister on the new horse. Then rode my drill team horse. Then we went and worked with the neighbours horses. The mare I rode hadn't been ridden in nine years! a little nervous but still well behaved.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Wow, hada a GREAT lesson on Ben today! We've been doing flat work for almost a month, and his stride is getting soooo much bigger.

He was funny though. He stuffed a stride over one jump (bad me, I need to break that habit) and as my trainer put it "Somewhere in his mind he might have thought that you possibly might have considered thinking about considering hitting him with the whip" He raced around the rest of the course throwing his head and giving the occasional hop with me cracking up the whole time, lol. He was soooo excited!


----------



## TaMMa89

Phew! I cycled around 34kms today. Decided to visit at our neigbor town...


----------



## ridingismylife2

Well today is quit a special day for Finland because Madonna (huge celebs like her don't really come here) is having her concert here right now. It's Scandinavia's biggest concert and thousands of people went to watch. The cool thing is that it's in the same neighborhood where my old apartment was. 
Now I live 10.15 mins away from it but STILL can hear the music (quit well actually). I can even recognize the songs.
pic:
*Red -* where I live now
*Yellow -* Where I used live
*Pink -* Where the concert is


----------



## Vidaloco

Thats pretty cool you can hear the music. Must be an ourdoor concert? I've never seen Madonna perform, I'm sure the show would be fabulous. 
Its raining here :-( Think I'll take a nap ...Ho-hum


----------



## ridingismylife2

yea..it's outside  And today was the perfect day because it was and still is very warm.  I can still hear the music xD haha


----------



## ridingismylife2

She's singing a Michael Jackson song at the moment.


----------



## TaMMa89

ridingismylife2 said:


> Well today is quit a special day for Finland because Madonna (huge celebs like her don't really come here) is having her concert here right now. It's Scandinavia's biggest concert and thousands of people went to watch. The cool thing is that it's in the same neighborhood where my old apartment was.
> Now I live 10.15 mins away from it but STILL can hear the music (quit well actually). I can even recognize the songs.


I think one of my lower level comprehensive school friend is working at that concert.


----------



## Walkamile

Pretty cool ridingismylife! 

I worked Walka again tonight. Saddled and bridled (took the bridle very calmly - no issues at all) and rode a while in the round pen. He was very attentive and didn't offer to rear or buck when asked to move forward. I let him go where ever he chose, as long as he moved forward. 

Tomorrow I will repeat but will ask Don to work him while I'm on Walka. Want a good jog without my having to "force" him into it. That's usually when he balks and gives a small rear and buck, as if to "warn" me to back off! Taking him out on the trail Saturday so I'd like this addressed before. Actually feel it's because we're in the pen that he protests. He much prefers the trail, makes more sense to him then going round and round in a pen. To bad for him, I call the shots (or at least I'm suppose to!). 

Fingers crossed all goes well tomorrow.

T was none too happy about not being ridden. Her nose is a bit out of joint over being left at the barn. Poor darlin, but it's for her own good for now. Soon as the inflammation is gone in her eye, I'll start riding her a little.

That's all for today - everyone have a good evening!


----------



## TaMMa89

Howdy! How is everyone today? 

I was shopping with my friends and managed to spend around 70 euros...


----------



## jadeewood

im going to an arena derby tomorrow, im so excitted


----------



## Vidaloco

Its easy to spend more when your shopping with friends :lol: It does make it more fun though.
Hubby is working days this weekend :-( I get to clean house 
I just got the carpet in the bedroom shampooed...Now on to the living room UGH


----------



## TaMMa89

Yeah, I'm normally pretty spare person as to using money. But when I'm with my friends I can sometimes be a little lavish (uckily that doesn't happen very often and still can keep the control) :wink:.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

soooooooo.....tired.....neeeeeeeed......sleeeeeep


----------



## ridingismylife2

My best friend came back from Canada (she was there for the whole summer holiday). I can't wait to see her


----------



## Walkamile

That's great Ridingsmylife2! Always wonderful to get back together with a friend. 

Had a great and productive day! Will be riding again and doing a bit of training with my friend Questionable tomorrow. Having way too much fun! Only wish our friend Doris and Apollo could join us, but that isn't to be for now. Anyway, I'm on cloud 9!


----------



## Vidaloco

Sounds like you are having a wonderful weekend Tess.
I got a ride in on Saro this morning but it is getting hot very fast these days.


----------



## Sunny06

Too hot, yes.


----------



## TaMMa89

I was at a beach with my friends today. It's a little bittersweet, schools will continue soon and as most of new college students they have to move away here.

Well, none of them still have to move eg other side of the country so it's more easier to keep in touch with them.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Well, atleast they don't have to move too far away.

My last week of work starts tomorrow. I think that pretty much everyone else I sit with has already quit, so I'll be pretty lonely at lunch time. I told my friend from school to expect a lot of calls :lol:

The weather is cooling down now, it has been raining and windy for 2 days now. And don't tell anyone this but I like this weather better than 20°C and no wind. It's too hot for me :lol: I definetly live in the right country :smile:


----------



## TaMMa89

Well, I took a wonderful trail riding today with my friend's horse .


----------



## Vidaloco

I rode Saro today. I started her in a solid mouth bit for the first time. She did better than I expected. She never quit playing with the snaffle and sometimes wouldn't pay attention. The solid mouth she held it well and listened to my cues with it....most of the time :lol: hey she's young 
I've been trying to ride her at least for 30 min to 1 hour 4-5 times a week. 
She got a bath today I'll stick a photo in.
She is still wet in spots. She has really faded over the hot summer. If you look at other pics of her in my barn she was much darker during spring time.


----------



## Walkamile

What a little beauty Saro is! Glad to hear she's doing well in training. It's such a wonderful feeling to accomplish each step with them isn't it!


----------



## Vidaloco

I wonder if washing a horse is like washing a car. As soon as you wash it it rains? Yep it rained last night so of course she is muddy...:-| Geesh


----------



## horseoffire

My fiance turned 21 today  and Vidaloco Saro does look like she faded a lot over the summer.


----------



## Walkamile

My inner thighs are _screaming!_ Forgot how much work it is to keep a horse moving when he's not accustomed to it. T has spoiled me so...BIG SIGH. Well, have to start somewhere, and by the time I get there with Walka, I'll have very toned inner thighs! :lol:


----------



## horseoffire

horseoffire said:


> My fiance turned 21 today  and Vidaloco Saro does look like she faded a lot over the summer.


 22* not 21 lol im a ditz


----------



## ridingismylife2

I met up with my best friend yesterday to take our dogs for a small walk 

Pics (my dog is barney, the brown dog):

*Barney and Mickey:










Cute pic of Barney<3









My best friend and her dog, Mickey:









Barney showing mickey who's older and the boss xD*










My camera is really bad. It keeps breaking and I really need a new one! I realllly want the Canon 500D (T1i).
 haha


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww... How cute, Kaila .


----------



## ridingismylife2

Aren't they?  
How old do you guys think Barney is?


----------



## Walkamile

ridingismylife2 said:


> Aren't they?
> How old do you guys think Barney is?


First , he is adorable! His name fits him well.  I'm going to guess that the white around his muzzle is from age, so he's probably an older guy.

The vets came out today to check T's eye again. Got encouraging news. The treatments seem to be working. She has some sight and is comfortable. As a matter of fact, I can start exercising her. Treatments will continue for one more week, and then just the horse aspirin for another week. Then just watch for any signs of it reoccurring. Am very relieved and very optimistic. Love that mare so much. But she will be ridden lightly, as Walka is now in training to be my primary mount. It's time and he is sooo smooth! Once we get the "gas pedal" adjusted and a little WD40 on the "steering" we're good to go! :lol:


----------



## horseoffire

Im suck a retard!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TaMMa89

^^Has something happened, horseoffire?

I'm a bit irritated. I'm trying to find a new place to ride (there's nothing wrong with my friend and her family's horse but it was only for summer) and all riding stables are so sick expensive. Now I'm trying to find "semi-official" stables or if somebody needs a rider to his/her horse. If there's no other choice I think I'm going to thin out my lessons and choose one of these expensive stables so I can still ride somehow. (I have savings so I could still ride like now but because I'm trying to save for my college I don't willingly waste them a lot).


----------



## horseoffire

I only put that im 12 instead of 21. lol


----------



## TaMMa89

Ah, that happens.

So it's your b-day now? Happy Birthday! .


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Bad me, bad! I haven't even started my paper for AP chemistry. Want to know when it's due? Tomorrow, lol


----------



## Domino13011

Hi.....................


----------



## Walkamile

Hello Domino, welcome to the H.Forum!

Thank God it's Friday! I'm so tired I could drop. I think I'd better start taking my suppliments again. Hope everyone has a wonderful day, the sun is shining up here in Maine!


----------



## Vidaloco

Great day so far, got a good ride in on Saro (Vida got a day out yesterday) I posted some photos in horse training. 
I just came in from rescuing my tractor. I was mowing our trails Wednesday when I came across a down tree. I had the front loader on so I figured I could just push it out of the way. Well, I pushed it and it decided to pop up over the loader and come back across the tractor at me. :shock: It only stopped when it hit the steering wheel. A semi large limb jammed in between the steering wheel and the dash, stopping it from wedging me onto the tractor seat possibly breaking a few bones. 
I had to walk the mile home in 100 degree heat to get a chain saw. Got the tractor free and finally got a ride back to pick it up today. What a mess :-|
Glad I'm OK though and wasn't sitting out on the trail waiting for someone to notice me missing 


ETA- Very glad to hear T is improving


----------



## Walkamile

Maureen! OMG! Someone was looking out for you today , that's for sure. Must say though, between building your deck and now this with your tractor _and _chain saw.....you are so my IDOL! Glad you're okay, please be very careful.

And yes, I'm starting to breathe a little easier concerning T. These next 2 weeks will determine if this recurrence is over. Fingers crossed.


----------



## TaMMa89

Phew! Luckily you didn't get hurt, Maureen :shock:.

I hope it's over, Walkamile.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Anyone good with chemistry? What's the "net ionic reaction"


----------



## RegalCharm

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Anyone good with chemistry? What's the "net ionic reaction"


 

chemical reactions:net ionic equation


----------



## Vidaloco

Walkamile said:


> Maureen! OMG! Someone was looking out for you today , that's for sure. Must say though, between building your deck and now this with your tractor _and _chain saw.....you are so my IDOL! Glad you're okay, please be very careful.
> 
> And yes, I'm starting to breathe a little easier concerning T. These next 2 weeks will determine if this recurrence is over. Fingers crossed.


I can thank my dad for always telling and showing me what and why he was doing something. I grew up on a farm and my poor dad had no sons, just 3 daughters. I was the only one interested in learning what he had to teach. Glad I listened


----------



## TaMMa89

Hi. How is everybody?

Somebody fell off a road with his car close to our home today. Hopefully none got hurt.


----------



## RegalCharm

TaMMa89 said:


> Hi. How is everybody?
> 
> Somebody fell off a road with his car close to our home today. Hopefully none got hurt.


 
Hope they are ok.

you ever figure out your higher education plans?


----------



## TaMMa89

Me? I'm going to participate the class of open university of applied sciences. It's mainly distance learning, basics of the study programme I didn't get in in this year. It doesn't give me a real degree but can help me get in the real university of a.s and that study programme when the joint application system will be opened the next time and if I get in, it can compensate some of studies there.

So, I could say I'll be a some kind of student. The school will start in 18th in the next month.

I admit I'm still a bit lost as to it what I want to do with my life but I hope this helps me to sort out my visions.


----------



## ridingismylife2

My riding lessons start tomorrow again  I am soooooooooo excited! And I bought new light beige breeches today 
I got bored of my black ones  haha...
Now all I need to buy is a new helmet. I don't really need one but I've had mine for 10 years now. It's a little tight but it's still in great shape. I just want change.  Mine is this helmet.


----------



## KoalaRock

YAAAAAY RANDOMNESS...

uh....um....TOAST!


----------



## TaMMa89

Welcome to HorseForum, KoalaRock .


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Wow, already banned? that was fast!


----------



## ridingismylife2

Why? That really was fast! :O


----------



## RegalCharm

TaMMa89 said:


> Me? I'm going to participate the class of open university of applied sciences. It's mainly distance learning, basics of the study programme I didn't get in in this year. It doesn't give me a real degree but can help me get in the real university of a.s and that study programme when the joint application system will be opened the next time and if I get in, it can compensate some of studies there.
> 
> So, I could say I'll be a some kind of student. The school will start in 18th in the next month.
> 
> I admit I'm still a bit lost as to it what I want to do with my life but I hope this helps me to sort out my visions.


so would a open University be what we call a Technical college here?
(18 month course = A.A.S)
(Associate of Applied Science) degree. Heck you might as well go
into politics, President of Finnland sounds good.:lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Have to say I'm not sure because I don't know your Technical College enough, sorry. I still took a look over Wikipedia and for me seems that it isn't the same thing.

Over here you can study separate parts of university studies in open university. The differences between open university and university are that you can't take whole the degree in open university, there's no entrance tests or demands as to your previous schooling there (in university have to be either upper secondary school or vocational school) and you have to pay a tuition fee (needn't to pay in university). Open university is often a way to get into university or supplement your already done degree. The length of the course depends on it what kind of part of the studies you're taking.

That works with also university of applied sciences. Actually university and university of a.s are different schools tho the English expression is perhaps a bit misleading. I think university of applied sciences could perhaps correlate with your Techincal College but you can check it yourself if you want to: Ammattikorkeakoulu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yeah, president of Finland sounds like a interesting career choice :wink:. It's still not worth of all that politics and living in our capital city which is btw very ugly (Just my humble opinion).


----------



## Walkamile

Very hot and air heavy. Worked Walka tonight, nothing too strenuous. He is connecting the dots well, moves very nicely into his trot now , no bucks or popping up in protest. Holding the gait fairly well on his own (considering how heavy and humid it was I was quite surprised how well he did).

Hope to work him again tomorrow, if not definitely Wednesday.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I had a great riding lesson yesterday  
And today school starts  NOO!


----------



## ridingismylife2

Just got back from school. My time schedule is messed up.AGAIN! 
SO ANNOYING! >:/
Tomorrow our lessons start. :'(


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

A FEW THINGS:

lesson Saturday, Hope it goes better
I love Chinga
Benson is adorable...so is Chinga
And I am not looking forward to getting up at 4 am


----------



## ridingismylife2

UGH...I feel sick!  I've had stomach ache the whole day. First I thought it was because it was the first day of school but it still hurts. :'(
And tomorrow I have history1 with the first graders (I'm second grader, a.k.a Junior) as my first class tomorrow. GREAT! :/


----------



## TaMMa89

Hope your stomach turns better, Kaila.

I managed to sell some of my old upper secondary books to my friends. I've still some books from my first year but I heard they have renewed the books and I'm not sure if my old ones are still acceptable. It's a bit pity if them aren't because I've friends who started their upper secondary now.


----------



## Walkamile

Phew am I ever tired. Worked late and hard today, never stopped. Tomorrow I'm suppose to go trail scouting for a weekend ride I'm co-hosting. The trails we were going to use are way too wet for the ride, so need to find some others. Should be fun.

Also, hope to work Walka tomorrow and my friends horse. Hope the weather cooperates, suppose to be a bit cooler so that's good.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Wow well im going to jump in here lol.


----------



## TaMMa89

I didn't sleep last night. My sleeping patterns are upside down and I had to woke early in this morning. I have to wake up early tomorrow too so I hope I can sleep tonight if I don't allow myself sleep now (even if I feel super tired).


----------



## ridingismylife2

My sleeping patterns are messed up too. :/ I just can't make my self go to bed early.
I start school at 13:00 today  yay... and only have music. I would usually also have homeroom but we had it yesterday (since it was the first day back). I still have a little stomach ache. SO ANNOYING!!!


----------



## TaMMa89

Well, I went my upper secondary mainly with 5-6 hours per night and even had my matriculation examination with caffeine. I don't recommend it, I'd have felt a way better if I had slept enough.

But I know the feeling. For some reason, I'm a person who loves nighttime. It's so peaceful and make me feel somehow so secure and serene.

Ah, but my open uni of applied sciences will start 18th in the next month. I just checked the preparative schedule and seems it's a pretty loose course so I'm considering some kind of part time/secondary job. Tho I'm not sure yet.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I hope I feel better by Saturday for our lesson, I fell off Chinga.


----------



## ridingismylife2

TaMMa89 said:


> Well, I went my upper secondary mainly with 5-6 hours per night and even had my matriculation examination with caffeine. I don't recommend it, I'd have felt a way better if I had slept enough.
> 
> But I know the feeling. For some reason, I'm a person who loves nighttime. It's so peaceful and make me feel somehow so secure and serene.
> 
> Ah, but my open uni of applied sciences will start 18th in the next month. I just checked the preparative schedule and seems it's a pretty loose course so I'm considering some kind of part time/secondary job. Tho I'm not sure yet.


Last night I got 9 hours of sleep.  haha...
I usually only get 5-7 hours of sleep too. I don't have problems with waking up in the morning though and I don't drink any caffeine before school. Sometimes after school though. Luckily I have some unimportant lessons like ethics (booooring and useless) where I can take a quick nap if I want to and I usually have a few skip lessons during the week for relaxing. 

ChingazMyBoy, how did you fall off? Did you get hurt?


----------



## Walkamile

Phew! I'm pooped! Been gone since 11 this morning, just got back 45 mins ago. Been out with a friend looking at and clearing trails for a big trail riding club weekend over Labor DAy weekend, and for my schedualed ride near the end of Sept. Very productive day.

Also worked a friends 6 yr old filly (?) (when are they called a mare, just random thought) . Taking her inside turns finally, but still very resistant. Will work her again Friday. Didn't get a chance to work Walka,  , but will on Friday also. All in all, great day!


----------



## TaMMa89

TaMMa89 said:


> Hi. How is everybody?
> 
> Somebody fell off a road with his car close to our home today. Hopefully none got hurt.


They wrote about this on a local newspaper today. He was swedish and severely drunken (about 3.1 permilles).

Now I understand why there were 2 police cars and one officer with his civil car after that happened (+this guy destroyed a street light and remnants of it blocked whole the road). 

Can't imagine what would have happened if there had been eg a pedestrian or cyclist in sight when he lost a control of his car.

So please leave your car home when you're going to party.

Hope you can work Walka soon, Walkamile.


----------



## Vidaloco

I've been lax in my posting. Wasn't feeling well for a few days then had hubby's birthday which was a busy day. Its finally stopped raining so we'll be back in the saddle again tomorrow 
I'm still alive everyone :lol:


----------



## RegalCharm

W
e all do that Vida, life gets in the way sometimes so
we have to forgo the forum for a little while.


Tamma 

Hyvää huomenta tamma miten te tänään? Olette saaneet mitään niillä viime


----------



## TaMMa89

Good morning you too, RC and I'm fine.  Unluckily the last sentence is a bit indecipherable (sounds a little incomplete) so I can't answer it, sorry.


----------



## Vidaloco

Got a ride in on Saro finally. I figure its been a week since we rode, darn rain.
Its a good thing though, we'll be able to keep the girls on the pasture for another month (less hay $$). 
Rakastan lähettää viestejä Janita on Suomen Thank God for translators :lol:


----------



## RegalCharm

TaMMa89 said:


> Good morning you too, RC and I'm fine.  Unluckily the last sentence is a bit indecipherable (sounds a little incomplete) so I can't answer it, sorry.


 


– Good morning tamma how you today? They have you received any last
lol no wonder you did not understand the last part.

it was supposted to translate, have you been riding lately? LOL

Niillä on ollut teille viime



hummmm, this could be dangerous. LOL....
I could be proposing and never know it. LOL

or worse.


----------



## Vidaloco

Walkamile said:


> Also worked a friends 6 yr old filly (?) *(when are they called a mare, just random thought) *. Taking her inside turns finally, but still very resistant. Will work her again Friday. Didn't get a chance to work Walka,  , but will on Friday also. All in all, great day!


Most folks consider an unbred girlie horse a filly till they are 4-5 years old :lol: Personally, a cowboy can call me a filly as long as he wants


----------



## .Delete.

This is still going on? Geezelaweeze.


----------



## RegalCharm

Sissi ei ole ollut pitkään aikaan. 
Toivottavasti hän on kunnossa. 



Sissi has not been on for a long time.
Hope she is ok.


----------



## RegalCharm

Vidaloco said:


> Personally, a cowboy can call me a filly as long as he wants


 

translated into finnish

Henkilökohtaisesti cowboy voi kutsua minua tammavarsa niin kauan kuin hän haluaa 


can you tell I am having fun. LOL


----------



## TaMMa89

RegalCharm said:


> – Good morning tamma how you today? They have you received any last
> lol no wonder you did not understand the last part.
> 
> it was supposted to translate, have you been riding lately? LOL
> 
> Niillä on ollut teille viime
> 
> 
> 
> hummmm, this could be dangerous. LOL....
> I could be proposing and never know it. LOL
> 
> or worse.


That really made me laugh :lol:. Obviously you have fun time. Yeah, that Sis thing was translated almost correctly. I'd have undestood it :wink:.

Those mechanic translators are dangerous. Them doesn't often translate it all correctly so never trust only them (especilly if you have to translate something official :wink.

I rode around two weeks ago. Going to phone one riding stable tomorrow/in the next week and asking if I can start ride temporarily there.


----------



## RegalCharm

Others when I was in the country and allapäin it perhaps stayed there on the skies. Wounded Knee had been written in its coat when from the yard of the church it was held. 

*Mut kun minä olin maassa ja allapäin se kai jäi sinne taivaisiin. Sen takkiin oli kirjoitettu Wounded Knee kun kirkon pihalta se pidätettiin.*

*How close is this translation?*


----------



## TaMMa89

Well, that isn't so correct.

I'd translate it something like: When I was down and felt blue he had to stay high there. It had been written Wounded Knee in his coat when they arrested him at a churchyard.


----------



## RegalCharm

TaMMa89 said:


> Well, that isn't so correct.
> 
> I'd translate it something like: When I was down and felt blue he had to stay high there. It had been written Wounded Knee in his coat when they arrested him at a churchyard.


 

LOL i had better quit trying those translators,:lol:


Wounded Knee http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wounded_Knee_massacred


----------



## TaMMa89

Yeah. That's a piece of lyrics which tells about a rock band called Wounded Knee.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm still lurking around, I've just been busy with school and stuff :smile:

But how's everyone?


----------



## Jillyann

I just got my job back!  Pretty happy about that!


----------



## TaMMa89

^^ Nice to hear, Jillyann .


----------



## Jillyann

Thanks! Yeah, I am pretty happy about it. I have been jobless for 3 months! Cause I work at McDonald's (dont laugh!!) And they closed for construction, they rebuilt the whole restaurant. I just got the call this morning that they want me back when we reopen on Saturday


----------



## Vidaloco

Ho-hum


----------



## TaMMa89

Ahh, heartache things again. Not fun :sad:.

Btw have you heard of Claireauriga yet, Maureen?


----------



## Vidaloco

No, I never got a reply to my message to her. I hope she is OK, I know she was having problems with depression. Guess there is no way to find out :-(


----------



## TaMMa89

^^I hope she's OK too.


----------



## Walkamile

Congrats Jillyann on getting your job back. That's great.

Trying to motivate myself to go out and work Walka. So darn humid. And I'm so very comfy where I'm at. Oh dear, I think I'm losing this battle! :shock::lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

^^^:lol: I know that feeling. We rode early this morning. Got everyone rode except Vida. I had to ride Fras (hubbys horse) while he rode Shiloh (also his) out on the trail for the first time in a few weeks. Fras gave me fits, then came home and saddled Saro who also gave me fits. I didn't have the energy to saddle Vida and go again.


----------



## Walkamile

Maureen I don't know where you find the energy or time to keep 4 horses exercised. I've only got 2 and I have all I can do to keep one working. Seems years ago it was easier and had more time, but maybe I just don't move a fast as I did than! :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

Hey I'm only 51 I should have tons of energy....not 
It helps that hubby goes to bed at 2-3 in the afternoon and I have to be sshhh quiet after that. Oh yeah, and I don't work doing anything else :lol:


----------



## Walkamile

Don't kid yourself Maureen, I've seen the work you do (building decks and getting into mischief with the chainsaw ect..). 

I think it's just the humidity that drains me and the fact that I have too many directions I like to go in! :lol:

Well, it's raining so I won't be working Mr. Walka tonight. But we had a very good session yesterday, so tomorrow, weather cooperating, we will pick-up where we left off.

So , Tess get's the night off too! :wink:


----------



## RegalCharm

Vidaloco said:


> ^^^:lol: I know that feeling. We rode early this morning. Got everyone rode except Vida. I had to ride Fras (hubbys horse) while he rode Shiloh (also his) out on the trail for the first time in a few weeks. Fras gave me fits, then came home and saddled Saro who also gave me fits. I didn't have the energy to saddle Vida and go again.


 
will your horses pony? if they do. take them all and switch on the 
trail ride. :lol: you know like in the old westerns, when they had
a long ride and took along extra horses.:shock:


----------



## wild_spot

Ok, i'm jumping in here for the first time :]

Rode Bundy yesterday in the new saddle. Had an absolute fit at first, was trying to rear and cantering tiny circles around me on the end of the reins, must have been having a bad day. But after we got that sorted he settled well and was ok for the rest of the ride. Had a little bit of the 'camel-back' but no actual pigroots. Thinking he might be getting more comfortable as he adjusts to the feed change. The little sh*t swapped feeds with pepper though, so he got grain he shouldn't have. Means I will have to stand and watch him eat to make sure he only eats his Speed-beet.

Trying to sort out teams for Zone Polocrosse coming up... Way too hard! Ended up committed to two different teams, so someone is going to be dissapointed no matter what happens. Sigh.


----------



## RegalCharm

Jillyann said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I am pretty happy about it. I have been jobless for 3 months! Cause I work at McDonald's (dont laugh!!) And they closed for construction, they rebuilt the whole restaurant. I just got the call this morning that they want me back when we reopen on Saturday


Like everybody else that is good news >



Vidaloco said:


> Ho-hum


 
I borrowed that space ship LOL





TaMMa89 said:


> Ahh, heartache things again. Not fun :sad:.


time heals all wounds of the heart. Tamma



Walkamile said:


> Congrats Jillyann on getting your job back. That's great.
> Trying to motivate myself to go out and work Walka. So darn humid. And I'm so very comfy where I'm at. Oh dear, I think I'm losing this battle! :shock::lol:


Walka is probably comfortable where he is at too. :lol:
A/C is great huh.


----------



## TaMMa89

Thanks RC.


----------



## Walkamile

LOL! So very true RC. He didn't seem to mind one bit. :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

RegalCharm said:


> will your horses pony? if they do. take them all and switch on the
> trail ride. :lol: you know like in the old westerns, when they had
> a long ride and took along extra horses.:shock:


They will pony, but I'm really paranoid about doing it to get to our trails. There is no fencing down the road we have to get to them and we have to leave from our house which is on an a very busy road. We are just down from a lake, so weekend traffic is awful this time of year with people pulling boats and campers. Not to mention the semi trucks :shock: I worry about one of them freaking out and getting hit by a car. 
I'm sure they would be fine but I don't want to take a chance plus my scaredy catism :lol:


----------



## RegalCharm

Vidaloco said:


> They will pony, but I'm really paranoid about doing it to get to our trails. There is no fencing down the road we have to get to them and we have to leave from our house which is on an a very busy road. We are just down from a lake, so weekend traffic is awful this time of year with people pulling boats and campers. Not to mention the semi trucks :shock: I worry about one of them freaking out and getting hit by a car.
> I'm sure they would be fine but I don't want to take a chance plus my scaredy catism :lol:


 
oh, ok, yep no use in taking an chances on one of them being hurt,
or worse.

being a scarredy cat has nothing to do with good judgement.


----------



## RegalCharm

TaMMa89 said:


> Thanks RC.


your welcome.


you changed your siggy. LOL......

you going to translate or you want me to mess with those translators again?:shock::lol:


----------



## RegalCharm

Walkamile said:


> LOL! So very true RC. He didn't seem to mind one bit. :lol:


 
yea, just don't ignore him at feeding time. (walka's thoughts here).
and turn the fan so it is blowing on him while he eats.
and some cold watermellon would taste good too.


----------



## Walkamile

You can safely bet that he and T are all tucked in for the night. Extra bedding and dining inside due to the rain. :wink:

Now I'm heading to bed myself. This humidity has taken it's toll on me. I'm tuckered out.


----------



## RegalCharm

Walkamile said:


> You can safely bet that he and T are all tucked in for the night. Extra bedding and dining inside due to the rain. :wink:
> 
> Now I'm heading to bed myself. This humidity has taken it's toll on me. I'm tuckered out.


sleep tight, humidity is bad, you have to really drink more when
the weather is like that. the thing to remember is you have to start
drinking fluids before doing anything. drinking after your thirsty is to late
takes to long to absorb the fluids to get going again.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Wowk, it's almost four and I'm STILL putting off going to bed. I need to be up by 8, lol


----------



## TaMMa89

RegalCharm said:


> your welcome.
> 
> 
> you changed your siggy. LOL......
> 
> you going to translate or you want me to mess with those translators again?:shock::lol:



I'm not sure if I should be... It's nothing nice.

Okay, you won me around. It goes like:

I wish to u: die, die -- I want to see you never again, don't come close to me but go away.

(Now I think I have to explain a little why it's something so violence. No, I'm not going to kill anybody but feel writing pretty terapeutic way to express my feelings when I feel so. That's again a piece of one lyrics).


----------



## TaMMa89

Ah, sorry for double posting but I just realized how young I look again :lol:. I'm sure the most of people wouldn't believe I'm 20-ish when they look over my avatar.


----------



## Jillyann

You do look really young!! If I didnt know you were 20ish, I would probably say 17 or 18.


----------



## TaMMa89

^^Wow, that's better than earlier :lol:. Not so long time ago people guessed I'm 14-15.


----------



## Jillyann

HOLY! haha, I dont think you look THAT young, but you definitely do NOT look 20!


----------



## RegalCharm

TaMMa89 said:


> I'm not sure if I should be... It's nothing nice.
> 
> Okay, you won me around. It goes like:
> 
> I wish to u: die, die -- I want to see you never again, don't come close to me but go away.
> 
> (Now I think I have to explain a little why it's something so violence. No, I'm not going to kill anybody but feel writing pretty terapeutic way to express my feelings when I feel so. That's again a piece of one lyrics).


I understand, it is the heartache coming through in your writting.
it is good you are releasing your emotions.


----------



## RegalCharm

TaMMa89 said:


> Ah, sorry for double posting but I just realized how young I look again :lol:. I'm sure the most of people wouldn't believe I'm 20-ish when they look over my avatar.


 
yes, you do look younger than your actual age. But don't 
worry about it.

it is better that people think you are younger, than older. :lol:

like what if people were guessing 30 yrs. old. :shock: LOL


----------



## Vidaloco

I got in a fight with a rose bush and the roses won


----------



## Heather Sutherland

booo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! did i scare you? If so reply 'AHHHHH' lool


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

oof, I'm beat right now
Woke up at five and took a shower and got ready for school. When I get out to the bus stop I freaked because the had changed the routes and the sign on my busstop was totally wrong so I didn't understand a thing. I had to wait for half an hour for the bus and then run to school (more than half a kilometre) and at school I had my first PE class in 1 1/2 years (I have had knee problems). I had to buy a bunch of books at school so my bad was very,very heavy and I had to carry it around in the mall because of my mom. Well atleast I got a ride home :smile:

But man do I loath public buses :x


----------



## RegalCharm

Vidaloco said:


> I got in a fight with a rose bush and the roses won


 


that happens sometime. :shock: did a horse run you through one?
:lol:


----------



## RegalCharm

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> oof, I'm beat right now
> Woke up at five and took a shower and got ready for school. When I get out to the bus stop I freaked because the had changed the routes and the sign on my busstop was totally wrong so I didn't understand a thing. I had to wait for half an hour for the bus and then run to school (more than half a kilometre) and at school I had my first PE class in 1 1/2 years (I have had knee problems). I had to buy a bunch of books at school so my bad was very,very heavy and I had to carry it around in the mall because of my mom. Well atleast I got a ride home :smile:
> 
> But man do I loath public buses :x


hey stranger, well first day of school is Supposed to be EXCITING. :lol:


----------



## Walkamile

AAwww Sissimut-icehestar, hopefully tomorrow will be better.

Vida, hope you won against the rose bush!

Had my granddaughter, Bella, today. She just amazes me, 81/2 months and everything is new and wonderous. 

Was suppose to work Walka and my friends mare, but is rained hard, and I didn't trust the footing in the training pens, ya, that's it. :lol:

Can't seem to pick up my energy. was fighting to stay wide-eyed and bushey tailed all day. Back to work tomorrow. It's also my 25 wedding aniversay tomorrow. Hmmm....probably should do something about that. :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

It was a beautiful day so I figured I'd trim some to the trees/bushes that have been knocking me around on the lawn mower (rider) Rose bush being one of them, it attacked me when it saw me coming with some loppers. Mean nasty rose bush :evil:
Hi Signy! glad to see you


----------



## RegalCharm

Walkamile said:


> Had my granddaughter, Bella, today. She just amazes me, 81/2 months and everything is new and wonderous. It's also my 25 wedding aniversay tomorrow. Hmmm....probably should do something about that. :lol:


 

my granddaughter was up today also. she got a belly ache. gave her
some of that baby gas-x. then just hold her close with a blanket around 
her till her belly warmed up and she took a little nap, she started waking 
up and I started humming (where are you going my little one to her) and 
she started cooing back (I think she was trying to hum along) because
she never opened her eyes. LOL..... 
she was good to go after that. she is not quite 5 months. And you can not hold her laying down, she has to sit up and she notices everything


adding: Congrats on the anniversity. i am thinking candy and flowers are
in order, AND a dinner. either out or hubby cooks. LOL. nice bottle of
wine and then DESERT. and I am not talking food here.. LOL.
.


----------



## RegalCharm

Vidaloco said:


> It was a beautiful day so I figured I'd trim some to the trees/bushes that have been knocking me around on the lawn mower (rider) Rose bush being one of them, it attacked me when it saw me coming with some loppers. Mean nasty rose bush :evil:
> Hi Signy! glad to see you


 
Get GOATS. they will keep it trimmed back

matter of fact they will keep EVERYTHING trimmed back. LOL.....

then you can milk them and make goats milk fudge and send me some. LOL..


----------



## TaMMa89

Vidaloco said:


> I got in a fight with a rose bush and the roses won


Poor you. Don't mind, you'll win the rose bush some day :wink:.


----------



## Vidaloco

Happy 25th To Tess and hubby!


----------



## TaMMa89

How I missed that... HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, Walkamile! 



I reserved my riding lessons today.


----------



## Vidaloco

^^^ Good to hear! I hope you can start riding again. Even if its not a lesson, its good to just be in the saddle.


----------



## TaMMa89

It is... These are real lessons, it's interesting to try that new stable.

Even because of financial issues I can take a lesson only every other week like I told earlier (it's so sick expensive and because I'm jobless and trying to save for college I decided it's better to thin out them a bit.

Well, but it's nice that I can at least ride . I'm going with that till Christmas, I don't want to plan it further because I hope I can FINALLY continue my studies after in the January.


----------



## Walkamile

Thank-you Vida, Tamma and RC. Can't believe 25 years have just flown by. We still love each other but as importantly _like_ each other too! :lol: Don joked with his co-workers that tonight he was pulling out all the stops and we were going to eat inside the restaurant instead of using the drive thru as usual! 

We went to a great restaurant and had a very fun waiter which really added to our night. Our waiter, Patrick, reminded us so much of our son , personality wise. Just had a fun time, nice change for a typical Tuesday.

We were suppose to go away to Bar Harbor for the weekend, but decided to postpone until T's treatments were completed. So , looking at Sept. Should be wonderful on the coast, and a bit quieter as the majority of tourists will be gone. 

Hope everyone had a great day, the weather is looking good here.


----------



## RegalCharm

Walkamile said:


> Thank-you Vida, Tamma and RC. Can't believe 25 years have just flown by. We still love each other but as importantly _like_ each other too! :lol: Don joked with his co-workers that tonight he was pulling out all the stops and we were going to eat inside the restaurant instead of using the drive thru as usual!
> 
> We went to a great restaurant and had a very fun waiter which really added to our night. Our waiter, Patrick, reminded us so much of our son , personality wise. Just had a fun time, nice change for a typical Tuesday.
> 
> We were suppose to go away to Bar Harbor for the weekend, but decided to postpone until T's treatments were completed. So , looking at Sept. Should be wonderful on the coast, and a bit quieter as the majority of tourists will be gone.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day, the weather is looking good here.


Sounds like you all had FUN :wink:

I like what your hubby said, going to sit down instead of driving thru.:lol:


Now what we all have to do is charter a bus and be there when they 
decide to go for the weekend and act like idoit tourists and bug them
the whole weekend. :shock::lol:
and not mention we are from the forum and then see what is 
written about us come Monday. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Walkamile

RegalCharm said:


> Sounds like you all had FUN :wink:
> 
> I like what your hubby said, going to sit down instead of driving thru.:lol:
> 
> 
> *Now what we all have to do is charter a bus and be there when they *
> *decide to go for the weekend and act like idoit tourists and bug them*
> *the whole weekend. :shock::lol:*
> *and not mention we are from the forum and then see what is *
> *written about us come Monday. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:*




I dare you, no I *Double* dare you! :lol:


----------



## RegalCharm

Walkamile said:


> [/b]
> 
> I dare you, no I *Double* dare you! :lol:


 
:shock: 

double dares have to go first. :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

_Happy anniversery yesterday _

I'm currently waiting for the clock to turn 7:10 AM so I can go and walk to my bus stop. I woke up way too early today (5 AM) so I've been having a lazy morning :smile:
But yesterday was actually worse than the day before. I'm not gonna bore you all with the details but lets just say it was raining a lot in the morning and my pants weren't dry all day long 
So I'm just crossing my fingers for a decent day today :smile:


----------



## ridingismylife2

Happy belated Anniversary! 

I'm at the moment at school  Skip lesson.. I'm sooo bored!!!!!!


----------



## TaMMa89

RegalCharm said:


> Now what we all have to do is charter a bus and be there when they
> decide to go for the weekend and act like idoit tourists and bug them
> the whole weekend. :shock::lol:
> and not mention we are from the forum and then see what is
> written about us come Monday. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Hey, that's a good idea :wink:.

I spent some hours erasing my old upper secondary school books today so I could sell them. Now my fingers hurt :lol:.


----------



## RegalCharm

LOL, lesson here is Don't Write in your textbooks. :lol:


unless you are going to keep them for life or throw away. :lol:



So, How is the heart doing TaMMa


----------



## TaMMa89

That's true, RC. Luckily I did that only with my English/Swedish books. I daren't even imagine the workload if I had done that with all my books :lol:.

My heart is doing well at least at the moment, thanks for asking.

Had my first lesson at a new stable today. After it my legs shaked and back hurt. So I feel I really rode today :wink:. That's good, the stable and the teacher seem to be high quality.


----------



## RegalCharm

TaMMa89 said:


> That's true, RC. Luckily I did that only with my English/Swedish books. I daren't even imagine the workload if I had done that with all my books :lol:.
> 
> My heart is doing well at least at the moment, thanks for asking.
> 
> Had my first lesson at a new stable today. After it my legs shaked and back hurt. So I feel I really rode today :wink:. That's good, the stable and the teacher seem to be high quality.


 
glad to hear you got a work out (exercise those muscles) I imagine
tomorrow your legs with be sore. 

also that the stable and teacher are good.


----------



## Walkamile

Phew! Worked a 12 hour day today so I could have tomorrow off. Daughter is coming home for a visit this weekend and want to have as much time as possible with her. Last visit until Thanksgiving, since classed start next week for her. Can't believe it's her senior year in college! Wow, has time flown.

I'm sure she's going to keep me and hubby busy while she's here! I also need to set time aside to work Walka, T and Miss Ruby. Lost time this past week, worked a lot and was needed by family.


----------



## Vidaloco

I would love to come and irritate the Walka's at Bar Harbor :lol: I haven't been to Maine since I was a little girl.
Its suppose to be a beautiful weekend here, weather wise so hope we can take advantage and get lots of outdoor time. My Niece is visiting for the weekend for my mothers birthday (73rd) We are planning a brunch visit tomorrow. 
My niece is as close as I come to a daughter. She is at KU so I don't see her as often as I'd like. Its her senior year as well and I'm afraid she will move out of state after graduation


----------



## ridingismylife2

I think I'm getting the flu!  
Many people at my school have been sick, and one of friends was sick the whole week and came today back to school... My throat really hurts and I've been sneezing all day! 
And my dog has another tick which he won't let us pull out. He just freaks out when he sees the 'tick pulling thingie'! xD


----------



## TaMMa89

Get well soon, Kaila.


----------



## ridingismylife2

thanks 
I really hope I'm not sick on monday because I have my riding lesson and we're going to go on a trail ride. 
Nothing can keep me from riding though xD


----------



## Walkamile

Ridingismylife, be sure to drink lots of liquids, and vitamin c as much as possible since the body doesn't store it and under stress, like coming down with a cold or flu, depletes it very rapidly. Hope it's not the flu.

Had a great day. Worked Miss Ruby, very good girl, think she is enjoying it. Walka was very good considering it's been a week since worked or ridden. Also rode T first time since the whole eye issue started. I was so happy when she gave me that sassy little head toss going into the trot! Other then that she was right on cue for everything. Kept it short and sweet, did lots of serpentines and walk to trot to walk transitions and did it on the little gradual hills in the front pasture. She has lost some sight in the left eye (right eye is blind) and seemed to be fine with the depth perception. 

If we don't get the storm tomorrow and Sunday, will do it all again. Inner thighs a little sore right now, but that's all good too!

BTW Maureen, Tamma and RC, would love to have you all in Bar Harbor with us. Would be way too much fun! The more the merrier as far as Don and I are concerned. :wink:


----------



## ridingismylife2

thanks for the tip Walkamile.


----------



## Vidaloco

Hope you are feeling better RML2. This time of year in the US, the ragweed is bad. Maybe its allergy's? That can cause sore throat and sneezing. Hope you feel better anyway.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I'm pretty sure it's not allergies. I feel even worse today.  
I'm just going to take it easy, relax and watch movies. 
It's been a long time since I was sick, and I can't miss any school because we get kicked out of our courses if we miss the lessons 5 times. And I've already missed 2 history lessons and 1 math lesson. :/ 
And I REALLY don't want to miss my riding lesson on Monday.

Thanks


----------



## Walkamile

RML2, feeling any better? Hope you're getting plenty of rest and liquids.

We drove our daughter to the train station today, back to Boston. Miss her already. Was a very quick visit with her, but we enjoyed her so much. It's her senior year in college, can't believe it. Saving going into her room for tomorrow. Love her to pieces, but she's like a tornado when she's here. Will tackle the room after a good nights sleep! :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

Tony took the day off from work. The weather is just gorgeous so I don't blame him. We've gotten some good horse time in amongst the family time. 
Saro is starting to show symptoms of stifle lock :-( I'm waiting for the vets office to open so I can give them a call for possible medicine/treatment.


----------



## Saskia

I'm very bored tonight - I wish it was summer! 

Just posting as I have nothing else to do.


----------



## RegalCharm

Saskia said:


> I'm very bored tonight - I wish it was summer!
> 
> Just posting as I have nothing else to do.


Don't worry it will be summer before you know it. It has been
down into the 40's the past couple of nights here in southern
ohio. only 3 more weeks til fall here. which will be your spring.


----------



## RegalCharm

Walkamile said:


> BTW Maureen, Tamma and RC, would love to have you all in Bar Harbor with us. Would be way too much fun! The more the merrier as far as Don and I are concerned. :wink:


the way the weather is going, I don't do good in snow.:lol:
been in the 40's the last couple of nights here.
this year has been winter, fall, fall, winter. :shock:


----------



## TaMMa89

I noticed the first fallen leaves when I was jogging few days ago. Besides that it had been very rainy and pretty cold here (15-19/59-66). I think the autumn is coming.

Ah but that's ok . I love autumn colors and the odour of fresh, earthy wind.


----------



## Walkamile

Yes, the season is changing here in Maine also. There is a crispness to the air in the morning and again in the early evening. I love autumn too Tamma! I only wish it lasted much longer. 

The horses also are feeling the change. They are a bit frisky but that's fine. Have a large trail riding weekend this weekend with the trail club. Hope the weather holds. We're riding in my area, so that's always fun for me. Get to enjoy all the home comforts.

Well, off to work.


----------



## TaMMa89

Actually, there's no season that I hates.

Summer is so nice because it's so warm, sunny & green. I love it how you needn't to wear a LOTS of layers when you go out. I love all that living nature all around me.

Autumn is so nice because of that fresh & earthy air and wonderful autumn colors. I love the fresh shower of rain (except if it lastes during many days/I have to do lot of job outside).

Winter (my favorite) is so nice because of that white, virginal snow cover which covers everything under it. I love that whiteness all around me, I feel it lightens whole the earth. Oh yeah, and Christmas and my birthday :wink:. Only it isn't nice if there's really cold outdoor or it's so warm that snow can't stay but turn into slush.

Spring is so nice because sunlight increases and the nature starts to living again.

Oh, now I feel I could almost write a poem :lol:.

Good luck with the trail riding Walkamile. I cross my fingers for the weather.


----------



## RegalCharm

I like your description of the seasons TaMMa

but you will find as you get older. cold, snow, heat. are not friends
anymore.:lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

What a lovely description you give to the seasons Janita 
We are fortunate to have 4 distinct seasons here. Spring and fall are my favorites though.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I had a great day today 
My friend had her birthday so we went bowling.  
There were 11 of us and we just had a great time.


----------



## TaMMa89

Thanks guys :lol:.

That looks like lots of fun, Kaila .


----------



## Walkamile

Just got back 45 mins ago from checking out trails with Don for this weekends ride. The original trails we wanted to ride are very muddy and the footing isn't ideal, especially with 20 or so horses going through.

So, did a little recon and have plan B in place. Planning on taking pictures to share with everyone of this weekends ride. Weather looks like it's going to cooperate and be clear! YAY!


----------



## Vidaloco

Hubby just told me he is working this weekend  I think we are going to try an overnight horse trip next weekend though.

ETA- It is a holiday weekend this week (Labor Day) in the US for those who don't know. Many people get an extra day off.


----------



## chika1235

so wats yalls opinionn on cloning?this should get some major posts!!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Hey guys. I haven't been on here for a few days, because they've not been so good for me.
I've had so much scool work that that's all I do when I get home, I'm constantly tired for some reason (I do get 7+ hours of sleep each night, but still I'm tired), my knees have started to act up again (I haven't been able to step in my right foot without pain for a week now, and it also hurts out of nowhere when I'm just sitting) and last but not least I found out that all the slots in AFS for Japan have been filled . I was really hoping to go but I'll have to put it off for a year. I guess I'll have to count down the days until I get Máni to town.. still a few months though (they'll probably fly by, I've got so much to do this year.) 

But enough whining, how's everyone :lol:?


----------



## Vidaloco

Sorry you don't get to go to Japan Sis. I know its important to you. Next year then :-(


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm sorry for that Japan thing, Sis. Better luck in next year!


----------



## ridingismylife2

So sorry to hear that you don't get to go to Japan, Sis. 

I just had the scare of my life!!!! 
Some idiot was driving on the wrong side of the road. He was next to a bus(which was on the right side) and i don't know what he was thinking. Thank god my mom has fast reactions! She kinda swerved and luckily the guy stopped and went on the right side.
Just before that I was thinking about what I would do if I was in an accident.
I'm still kinda shocked!!! :O


----------



## TaMMa89

Phew, Kaila! :shock:. Luckily none got hurt.


----------



## ridingismylife2

Very lucky!!!!! 
There are just too many idiots driving! No wonder there are so many car crashes!


----------



## Vidaloco

Its raining and muddy, not going to be a horsey weekend :-(


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Hey guys! I'm back!


----------



## TaMMa89

Welcome back, Rachluvshorses4eva .


----------



## savvylover112

hi everyone lol i went to a show today


----------



## TaMMa89

How the show went, Savvy? .


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Thanks everyone 

Well, I've decided that I've felt sorry for myself enough for this month.. my quota's all up :smile: I'm gonna try to be happier!
So I hope you'll all have a wonderful week :grin:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

*******.


----------



## RegalCharm

hi everybody haven't been on in a few days.
life if getting in the way .


----------



## TaMMa89

Rant warning... Here's a little (or bigger) rant coming now: 

I feel mad because of the local employment office :evil:.

I have to participate their training "course" for a working life in our neigbor town. Okay, it's not that bad because it takes only 5 weeks, 1 time per week, 4 hours per time. BUT I'll have this class of university of a.s. which takes my time soon. I have to visit our neigbor city because of my therapy 2 times per week and it takes time. I have no car and there are only few buses driving between our municipality/that city during a day and it takes more time again. Now that so-called course. More waiting, more wasted hours.

I hope that training doesn't overlap with my open university of a.s. because I'm afraid I have to prefer the training then (they decided in the employment office that I'm just a part-time student so I'm still in their list and they can force me to do things like that). The first time of the training overlaps with my therapy but I think I can deal with it if I can have a certificate from my therapist. I hope it won't overlap with my therapy later.

I don't receive any unemployment benefits just now but they said that if I don't participate they can take my benefits away for a while if I'm sometimes later eligble to get it. That's the way they force people.

The target of the training is just to try help you to get a job/education/a place for practical training. I don't need at least any practical training now (=6hrs 'working' days, you're paid 20euros per day). So I hope the training won't 'help' me. **** I just want to take that college class so I can get into real college later, have a real career and continue my life then :evil:. I can perhaps consider a part-time job later when I've started this college class and seen how much time it takes.

Ok, I understand they have their rules and lines that they have to obey and they can't notice every people as an unique case. If I was one of them, I'd perhaps force myself too because I have no any 'valid' reason like full time college or full time job but in my perspective that vain training means more inconvenience and things to cope with.

Not nice Monday after not nice weekend. I hate bureaucracy. Well, at least I'll be paid a little for participating that course.

---

Feel much better now when I was able to vent


----------



## savvylover112

TaMMa89 said:


> How the show went, Savvy? .


It was good phoebe went really well and cleared every jump but she ran out on one


----------



## savvylover112

aw im sorry things arent going well for you at the minute hun hope they get better


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Number 6817! WOW! We got a fair way to go!


----------



## Vidaloco

Hi everyone, I have been very lacking in my HF postings lately :-( I've been suffering from sinus headaches (infection?) for the last 3-4 days. I finally have a good high dose Advil/Excederin Sinus Headache mix figured out that I can at least open my eyes. 
Its been raining so much I'm sure thats the cause of my suffering. 

Janita- Can you find someone who is going to the nearby town on the same days as you that you can ride with? Maybe someone who is taking the same class.


----------



## TaMMa89

Great idea, Vida. Have to check it later when I meet my course mates.

I phoned to the organizer of the course today, because, like I said, my therapy overlaps the first time a bit. She seemed to be very nice and said I won't a problem. I asked the tentatively days of the training and she said it can perhaps be every Wednesday. It's my therapy day at the moment but she said we can arrange it.

On the other hand it'd be good if it was same day with my therapy so I wouldn't need to waste 3 days at that city in every week. If we can arrange it. It's still nice that things seem to turn out well.

Hope you'll feel better soon, Vida. Those pain sucks.

Well, I fell off from a little pony today. I had my lesson and the teacher told I'd ride that pony because I'm pretty petite young lady. We had a trail riding and after we came back and went to the indoor arena the pony frightened. My body didn't hurt that much but my ego hurt doubly that bad. I've ridden 8 years, fell off once before and now this tiny fella (the tinest one I've ever ridden) goes and throw me down :lol:.


----------



## Walkamile

Hi everyone, been busy this past weekend. Rode T on the Saturday part of the 3 day trail ride. She did great, especially when someone started shooting off guns right near us. She didn't flinch and kept some of the green horses calm and under control.

Sunday I rode Miss Ruby and she was very nervous but finally lowered her head and blew. She was a very good girl and minded her manners wonderfully on the ride.

Monday, Walka lead the "herd" on our section of the trails. At first he was very tense, but started to loosen up and was just wonderful. He took his leading job very seriously and was very attentive to my cues. Now all I have to do is get him in a trailer safely. 

On that note, will be looking into a different trailer on Saturday. No harm in looking, may even be able to swing it , who knows until you look. Otherwise, we only have one more ride with the club out here and I'm done as T isn't going to be ridden that hard.


----------



## RegalCharm

TaMMa89 said:


> Well, I fell off from a little pony today. I had my lesson and the teacher told I'd ride that pony because I'm pretty petite young lady. We had a trail riding and after we came back and went to the indoor arena the pony frightened. My body didn't hurt that much but my ego hurt doubly that bad. I've ridden 8 years, fell off once before and now this tiny fella (the tinest one I've ever ridden) goes and throw me down :lol:.


 
dyno mite can be a very small package. Hope nothing was 
hurt in you adventure.


----------



## TaMMa89

RC, I noticed that :lol:. Luckily I didn't get hurt physically.

Nice to hear you've had good time while riding, Walkamile .

I visited my old hometown today. Met the best friend of my childhood and her son. What a wonderful little man! . But my legs are killing me, I think I walked around 10 kilometres during the day :lol:.


----------



## savvylover112

wow lots of walking janita


----------



## ridingismylife2

Tomorrows my birthdayy!   
Yay! 


At the moment I'm at school, bored. I have my second skip lesson of the day now. ugh...I just want to go home!!! :'(


----------



## Walkamile

Happy Early Birthday Ridingsmylife2! Hope you get to do something special and fun!

Tamma, glad you didn't get hurt. RC is right, it's the small ones that pack the biggest whallop!


----------



## ridingismylife2

Thanks walkamile! I really really need to pee but I'm 15mins away from home and I'm on a rattling bus, which really isn't helping!!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

hey guys.
So I went to the doctor's because of my knees and I'm getting both x-rays and an MRI taken of both of them. Hopefully we can find you what's wrong with them, because this is getting kind of frustrating. I love to play sports and was really hoping to be PE this year, but no luck.


----------



## Walkamile

Good luck Siss. I think it's the not knowing that is worse. Once you know what the problem is, than you can move forward with the treatment/plan. I'll be thinking of you.

Going to look for a new horse trailer tomorrow with a friend. Not sure if I'm going with a stock trailer or slant load. Ideally would like a slant load stock. Well, won't know what's out there till I good have a look see. :wink:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Only 4 days to holidays! YES!


----------



## ridingismylife2

It's my 17th birthday today! WOOT WOOT!  
haha...

Awesome thing about turning 17 here is, is that now I get paid, hmm...I don't know the English word (opintotuki in Finnish)..It's like student aid money that the government gives you, and you never have to pay it back. 
Usually you get 30€ every month, but I get i think 80€ every month?  Because my mum is a single mother and doesn't get paid well.


----------



## savvylover112

Well over here we call it a grant and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## RegalCharm

same in the US. they are called Grants, Here you can apply to the
state and the Federal government. based on family income and not
have to pay back.

My oldest daughter also got student loans for her 4 and a half
university time and she is still paying on those.


----------



## ridingismylife2

ok.  thanks.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I'm really scared for tomorrow or Tuesday.
I'll either get super duper awesome news or really bad news from my dad.
If it's good, then all our financial problems will be over and I will be getting my own horse finally, and if it's bad news, then we are in deep sh*t! :/
I've been keeping my fingers crossed for a long time now and am keeping them even tighter crossed now.


----------



## Vidaloco

^^^ best wishes to you for good luck 

I am finally feeling better today. No headache, no nausea. I think I'll live :lol: We even rode the girls today for the first time in 2 weeks. Thats one of the longest no riding stretches we've had in a long time.


----------



## TaMMa89

****. Our internet broke down. That's why you perhaps don't see me here for a while now. Trying to fix it as soon as possible (at the moment I'm at a local library).


----------



## savvylover112

I have had the worst two days of my life


----------



## ridingismylife2

I had a horrible riding lesson yesterday! Our intructor wasn't there, so we had a substitute(sp?) and she was a complete b**ch!!! 
I hope we never get her again!
I was looking so forward to my lesson, and then she goes and ruins it! 
She was really mean, agressive and confusing and I was VERY close to bursting out with tears, or shouting at her. xD
When ever I did anything wrong, for example when I got left behind, because Sultans jump is a little hard to stay with, she just started bitching at me, and when anyone else did something wrong she praised them!!! 
Sorry about the vent. xD
I'm just really annoyed.

And no news from my dad yet, which is really scaring me!!!


----------



## Walkamile

RML2, sorry to hear about your lesson. Sometimes our worry spills over into other parts of our life. Maybe that happened at your lesson, and that particular instructor tipped the scales, so to speak.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your families situation, hope it works out. Let us know , one way or the other. Take care, today's a new day. Okay, I'm stopping now before I break out in a rendition of "The sun will come out, tomorrow". Believe me, no one needs to be subjected to _that_!:wink:


----------



## Vidaloco

TaMMa89 said:


> ****. Our internet broke down. That's why you perhaps don't see me here for a while now. Trying to fix it as soon as possible (at the moment I'm at a local library).


Hope you get back up and running soon 

Ours always runs slow on the weekends (wireless) when there is a bunch of traffic on the road to our local lake. **** tourists! :lol: I usually get impatient and log off


----------



## TaMMa89

ridingismylife2 said:


> It's my 17th birthday today! WOOT WOOT!
> haha...
> 
> Awesome thing about turning 17 here is, is that now I get paid, hmm...I don't know the English word (opintotuki in Finnish)..It's like student aid money that the government gives you, and you never have to pay it back.
> Usually you get 30€ every month, but I get i think 80€ every month?  Because my mum is a single mother and doesn't get paid well.


The dictionary that I use says it's study grant. I got around 20euros per month when I was still in upper secondary.

And happy late birthday. Hope your family situation solves out.

What have happened, Savvy?

Nice to hear you're feeling better, Vida.

Our internet is still down :sad:. Last time that happened it took almost 3 weeks to fix it. Hope this will be fixed sooner, it broke down pretty bad time. My distance learning class will start now in the Friday and the joint application system for schools which will start in January is open just now.


----------



## TaMMa89

I got home and... yay, this works again .


----------



## Vidaloco

I hate hunting season :evil: We are banned from our trails until my neighbors sons get a deer. Guess I should be glad they don't hunt turkey as well.


----------



## TaMMa89

I believe, Vida. It's dangerous to ride if there's somebody with gun hunting something around you. Hope he'll get his deer soon.

I had a hairdresser today. She jus cut it a bit and dyed a half - and took 12 euros :wink:.


----------



## ridingismylife2

Walkamile said:


> RML2, sorry to hear about your lesson. Sometimes our worry spills over into other parts of our life. Maybe that happened at your lesson, and that particular instructor tipped the scales, so to speak.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your families situation, hope it works out. Let us know , one way or the other. Take care, today's a new day. Okay, I'm stopping now before I break out in a rendition of "The sun will come out, tomorrow". Believe me, no one needs to be subjected to _that_!:wink:


 
I still can't stop thinking about my lesson. Arghh! 
I got news from my dad that plans have changed a bit, but it's still looking good. Hopefully I get more news this weekend. And I really hope it's good. 
I have a skip lesson at the moment, and I'm soooo bored, and hungry! :?

thanks Tamma


----------



## Vidaloco

Got in 6 miles on Vida yesterday, all on dirt roads. I miss our trails already :-(


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm sorry Maureen, I believe it's nothing compared to a real trail riding :sad:.

I had my first day of university of a.s. today (contact learning day). So I woke up at 4am so I got enough time to go to the school (aroud ~200km away here) and came back home at 8:30pm so I'm pretty tired now. Luckily the next contact learning day is October 2nd so needn't to travel that much.

Seems that this will be a laborous class so I hope it can really give me some kind of vail. I don't want to do all that work and then find I didn't gain from it/it didn't interested me. That's a thing which makes me think a bit just now and have some effects on my motivation.

Well, I don't let Miss Negative suffuses my mind . At least I've something reasonable to do at the moment.


----------



## savvylover112

Well phoebe was lame but she is going to be ok in the next couple of days


----------



## Vidaloco

^^ Glad to hear your horses lameness issue is betting better. We haven't heard from the vet yet on Saro's knee :-(

Tamma, its a good thing you are taking this class. Even if your not that interested, it will get your mind back into a learning mode. If its been awhile since you have studied or been in a school situation, the brain forgets how to remember facts and things.


----------



## TaMMa89

^^You're right, Maureen. And it sounds even a bit easier now after 11hrs properly sleep :wink:. Btw, what's wrong with Saro's knee? (I think haven't heard of that earlier).

Nice to hear of Phoebe getting better, Shauna .


----------



## Vidaloco

I started a thread on it, I'll just post that, Its a long story- http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/upward-fixation-patella-36076/


----------



## savvylover112

Yeah I am so happy about Phoebe she can hopefully be ridden on tuesday


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm really sorry for Saro :sad:. *hugs*

And really wish she'll get well asap. Hopefully she won't need that surgery.


----------



## Walkamile

Maureen just read the good news about Saro! Keeping fingers crossed that this works, though like you said, the surgery isn't going to be outlandish cost wise. 

Been kinda down lately. A client/classmate passed away a week ago and I'm just so profoundly affected. She touched so many lives, and was full of life. I've had many people in my life die including my younger brother, but for some reason this has really deeply affected me. 

Planning a "work our horse session" with a couple of friends for Friday, weather permitting. Found a horse trailer, but someone bought it just before I could put money down on it. Well, I'll find another. Meantime mine's for sale.

Well, off to work. Hope everyone has a productive day!


----------



## Vidaloco

It has been a sad week or so hasn't it?:? Sorry for the loss of your friend Tess. 


Happy first day of autumn though


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

....it snowed on the last day of summer. :shock: ...and on the first day of fall....yuck.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

it snowed on the last day of summer?


----------



## moomoo

Ooh where are you in CO?


----------



## Vidaloco

Hi Moomoo  I was just thinking of you yesterday. 
Its lovely weather here, in the 70-80's during the day and 50's at night---Perfect!
Saro's supplement should be in today, now I just hope she will eat it. She is a finicky eater.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I got more good news from my dad. 
yay...


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> it snowed on the last day of summer?


Yep....woke up to 34 degrees and snow coming down. :shock:



moomoo said:


> Ooh where are you in CO?


=P An hour south of Denver, so that'd be Colorado Springs, then 20 minutes east of there in a semi-small unincorporated town of Falcon...right in the middle of horse country, and in view of Pikes Peak and the Rockies which is awesome. ^_^


----------



## moomoo

Hello  I'm sorry to hear about Saro but its good the surgery isn't a must  If the supplement is in powder form, I used to hollow out an apple to drug Misty :lol: how is everyone?


----------



## savvylover112

not very good at the minute moomoo


----------



## moomoo

Why? Whats wrong? :-(


----------



## savvylover112

Read this http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/eye-36616/


----------



## moomoo

Oh, thats horrible :-( I'm really sorry  but he has a loving home with you and you know he will be safe, and you can help him adjust well since I bet he trusts you  I hope the surgery goes well, he is in safe hands


----------



## savvylover112

Aw thank you for those nice words.

He ****** his ears when he hears me coming because now he can hear me before he sees me.

What makes it worse is that we learned about the eye last week in science and I could just see everything we did in the disection and that was when I knew he would need it out.


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm very very sorry for your pony, Shauna *hugs*. I've heard that horses/ponies can do well with only one eye.

Nice to hear about you, moomoo. Haven't seen you here for a while and even started to think where are you.

I feel pretty stressed at the moment because my open university timetable is... well... quite turbo charged. I.e the deadlines of the projects aren't that far away so I've a real workload to do. But I'm coping with it .

I think I'm going to apply for the real college tomorrow. Yikes!


----------



## savvylover112

Thanks Janita I know he will be ok once he gets the surgery done.
My dad knows the vet and he is a good vet so nothing should go wrong with the surgery.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

it's been snowing/hailing all day long...
isn't sticking though, it's not cold enough


----------



## Sunny06

Just out of curiosity, how do you become a mod?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

well, now the snow is sticking, sticking well actually


----------



## TaMMa89

Haha. Over here it was almost 16*C today.

I just thought that it's odd. It's almost October and I can walk on the street wearing my t-shirt/denim jacket. And in the previous week I wore a top. 

Usually I need a winter coat in that time of a year.


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning everyone.

I know I haven't been here for ageeeeeeeeeeeeeess!! I am Sorry! - I have been very busy with work and just with life and didn't get much time to come.

How is everyone doing? I can see TaMMa is regularly coming (which is fantastic! .)

I have started University again doing Masters now. I thought my kids will study after I finish Bsc but noooo, who knew I'd jump in and do Masters too .

Anyhow, I am off for breakfast now. Hope to see everyone soon.

Take care of yourselves.

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

Jehanzeb! Nice to see you here for a long time .

I took photos for a few hours today. I thought that now when the autumn and autumn colors are coming I could update my website a bit. Then something happened when I went to take a pic of one of lakes close to us. I don't usually get any kind of vibes from the nature but now I got that feeling.

Imagine that you stand in front of that landscape. It continues to being something like that for few hundred meters on your left side. Now you watch in the horizon which is still pretty clear on you right side but started to turn gloomy in front of you and on your left side. You feel how chilly, fresh wind blows towards you and all around you very, very briskly.










That feeling was... Wow. I could have stayed there forever.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I really, really don't want to go to school tomorrow. :'(
I'm just so sick and tired of it.


----------



## Amba1027

I'm in my digital photography class and extremely bored. I have about 500 pictures from my Hawaii vacation, and 200 pictures from my weekend trip to Luray Carverns... Why can I not find a picture I want to edit?!?!??!


----------



## RegalCharm

Amba1027 said:


> I'm in my digital photography class and extremely bored. I have about 500 pictures from my Hawaii vacation, and 200 pictures from my weekend trip to Luray Carverns... Why can I not find a picture I want to edit?!?!??!


 
ever been to the Crystal Grotto in Md. or Smokehole and Seneca
cavern in Wv. or the Laural Caverns in Western Pa.
I liked Seneca the best.


----------



## RegalCharm

Jehanzeb said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> I know I haven't been here for ageeeeeeeeeeeeeess!! I am Sorry! - I have been very busy with work and just with life and didn't get much time to come.
> 
> How is everyone doing? I can see TaMMa is regularly coming (which is fantastic! .)
> 
> I have started University again doing Masters now. I thought my kids will study after I finish Bsc but noooo, who knew I'd jump in and do Masters too .
> 
> Anyhow, I am off for breakfast now. Hope to see everyone soon.
> 
> Take care of yourselves.
> 
> Regards


 
Hi Jehanzeb,
glad to see you are still kickin. Oh, working on a masters. LOts of 
hard work , but you will do it.


----------



## Vidaloco

Hi everyone! Glad to see all of you making posts here. My prediction....We will hit 1 mil in the year 2011 :lol: 
Had a busy few weeks, mostly riding Miss Vida. Had a fun ride with some friends we hadn't ridden with in ages yesterday.


To Sunny- I was invited by the administrator to be a mod. At the time I was very active, although my daily participation has diminished some since then. At that time there was just Meggymoo and myself as moderators. Since the membership has grown more mods were added. I haven't heard any talk of adding a new one any time soon....Sorry :-(


----------



## savvylover112

Hey everyone just thought I would drop in and say hi and that patch is a bit nuts today lol


----------



## Amba1027

RegalCharm said:


> ever been to the Crystal Grotto in Md. or Smokehole and Seneca
> cavern in Wv. or the Laural Caverns in Western Pa.
> I liked Seneca the best.


 Nope. I've been to a lot of places but never any of those. I will have to check them out. Thanks!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Hi everyone 
What's everyone up to these days?
Well it's that magical time of year when I get restless witing for my horses to come to town! only about 10 weeks now! :smile:


----------



## ridingismylife2

I'm really stressed out about school at the moment.
I have 3 history essays due before exam week, and exam week starts on Thursday. :/
I have a really bad habit of procrastinating. 
And my first exam is biology, which = major fail! Why do we need to learn about cell structure, etc.???? It just really confuses me and there's so much to remember. And my second exam is math, which is on Monday (friday no exams and no school) which I'm a little scared about. I'm usually horrible at maths but now we're doing derivatives, which are easy, but I get brain-farts during exams. 
AHHHH! :O

On the plus side I get quit a few days off from school because I only have 5 exams and I had an awesome riding lesson today!


----------



## Vidaloco

ridingismylife2, stop putting it off. Go do your essays...thats an order :lol:


----------



## RegalCharm

Vidaloco said:


> ridingismylife2, stop putting it off. Go do your essays...thats an order :lol:


 
I agree with Vidaloco. :lol:


----------



## dacer44

really makes me happy that I am done with school!! i sure do not miss that. but yes go study and finsih your essays. you will feel much better with them done!


----------



## ridingismylife2

I've tried to start them...but idk... I'll try to finish them today.


----------



## Gidji

I do the same thing, ridingismylife2. I never seem to get my essays done til the night before. Or I hand them in late. I'm glad its the holidays now for me. I've got 3 to do, but I'm just too busy with my ponies.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I've even have done them right before class. 
I did get a nice grade (5 out of 6) from a biology essay which I did right before the lesson.  haha


----------



## Amba1027

I always wait til the last second to do papers too. But I find I write best under pressure and only writing it once. I don't like the whole frist draft, second draft, final copy thing.


----------



## savvylover112

yep me too pressure is my friend lol i get things done really quick under pressure 

and for anyone on this thread that was wondering about patch who hasnt been to my thread lately here is a link to a vid of him yesterday Patch and Phoebe - Videos


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I always do papers and assignments at the last minute...has yet to be a bad thing. lol.

On a side note, October is almost here!!!! =D


----------



## ridingismylife2

Youtube has been processing my video for a couple of hours now. 
ANNOYING!!!!


----------



## Vidaloco

Shiloh just got a bath. Trying to decide whether to do anyone else. She was a stinker and kept pawing at the puddles of water getting me wetter than usual. Plus I forgot to change out of my good PF flyers


----------



## savvylover112

cool patch absoloutly hates baths lol phoebe loves it


----------



## TaMMa89

Also I tended to do papers in the last second before I found I that feel more relaxed when I start to do them earlier.. done and out of my mind. Plus needn't to rush and worry about 'a flood of undone papers' if something happens and the timetable that I've planned doesn't work out.

Actually I've a pretty huge workload from open college at the moment too but that doesn't bother me so much because I just decided to start unload it and have managed to do a lot already .


----------



## ridingismylife2

Youtube is still processing my video!!! 
I uploaded it yesterday at like 20:00 and now it's 8:13!


----------



## moomoo

Hi everyone  How are you all?

I went to a show on Sunday and got 1st 2nd and reserve champion


----------



## ridingismylife2

Congrats moomoo! 
Great pic! 
Youtube is still processing my video  
Sooo Annoying!


----------



## TaMMa89

Congrats moomoo. Looks great .

I have this literature review that I have to do but I've never written any review like that and I have no clear idea about what kind of text should I write. Annoying :evil:. I still managed to start to write it and hope it will be ok.

That Youtube thing is odd. Youtube loads my videos normally within few minutes.


----------



## RegalCharm

write a report on the first person to circumnavigate the world.
or tell me who it was, then I will grade your answer.:lol:


----------



## savvylover112

it was ferdinand megellan but im not writing about him lol


----------



## RegalCharm

savvylover112 said:


> it was ferdinand megellan but im not writing about him lol


 
0% flunked.

He died in the Phillipines before completing the trip.
His second in command finished the voyage.

yea yea, I know what the history books say. but they give him
credit cause it was his idea and goal to sail around the world.

from wipedia google search

Of the 237 men who set out on five ships to circumnavigate the earth in 1519, only 18 completed the circumnavigation of the globe and managed to return to Spain in 1522.[2][3] They were led by the Basque navigator Juan Sebastián Elcano, who took over command of the expedition after Magellan's death. Seventeen other men arrived later in Spain: twelve men captured by the Portuguese in Cape Verde some weeks earlier, and between 1525 and 1527 five survivors of the _Trinidad_.


----------



## savvylover112

I did know that but that answer I gave will be the one my examiners next year will be looking for lol


----------



## savvylover112

Hey everyone what do you think I should ask for for my Birthday? I have two parents a sister and a brother to ask for horsey stuff lol


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

October is going to be amazing!!!! The Colorado Rockies are in contention for the World Series...and my fiancee and my birthdays are this month!!! It's going to be awesome!!!


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have no school today


----------



## TaMMa89

I had my very first distance lectures just few minutes ago.

Wow. I didn't know that Finnish is that difficult language before the recent lecture. I've always thought that everything related to it and communication are easy for me but now I learnt also I have my blind spots. 

Well, perhaps we all are a little blind as to our native language :lol:.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

2 Days Of Holidays Left!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

TaMMa89 said:


> I had my very first distance lectures just few minutes ago.
> 
> Wow. I didn't know that Finnish is that difficult language before the recent lecture. I've always thought that everything related to it and communication are easy for me but now I learnt also I have my blind spots.
> 
> Well, perhaps we all are a little blind as to our native language :lol:.


My cousin just got back from being an exchange student in Kauhajoki, Finland for his senior year of High School. From what I've heard from him, learning Finnish literally made his head hurt because it is such a complex and unusual language. :shock:


----------



## ridingismylife2

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> My cousin just got back from being an exchange student in Kauhajoki, Finland for his senior year of High School. From what I've heard from him, learning Finnish literally made his head hurt because it is such a complex and unusual language. :shock:



It is a hard language! I've been around it my whole life (my mums Finnish) and I've lived in Finland for a long time, but I'm still not comfortable enough to speak it and I'm horrible at writing it. :?


----------



## TaMMa89

Because I speak Finnish as my first language it has always been all self-evidence for me and needn't to pay any attention to it while speaking/writing. So that's why I was pretty surprised when the Finnish teacher of the course told some facts I didn't even know... and some of them was also against my linguistic instict.

But yea, Finnish is pretty different than English.

Anyway... I had a wonderful night yesterday. We had a girls' night out and I was the one who drove (so I was sober.. well, I'd have been sober anyway because I'm a teetotaller). We went to a local night club and there's a disco dance floor over there. I love disco dancing.

I was home after 4:00am after I had driven my friends to their houses.


----------



## RegalCharm

Finnish must be really difficult if the Translators get it wrong.:lol::lol:

you need to post some pictures or videos of you disco dancing. :lol:


----------



## savvylover112

yeah disco dancing


----------



## Vidaloco

Hi everyone. I'm still here enjoying all your posts. Great job Moomoo, that is a fabulous photo of you and Misty


----------



## TaMMa89

Hi Maureen .



RegalCharm said:


> Finnish must be really difficult if the Translators get it wrong.:lol::lol:
> 
> you need to post some pictures or videos of you disco dancing. :lol:


Haha. Sorry, I haven't videos or pics of me disco dancing. :lol:.


----------



## savvylover112

Aw Janita get some please


----------



## grayshell38

I don't like pineapple.

Random, no?


----------



## savvylover112

VERY lol


----------



## TaMMa89

savvylover112 said:


> Aw Janita get some please


I think it's better that I won't :lol:.


----------



## Haley

Ick, yard work. It's too cold and windy. >_<


----------



## Haley

Got distracted with my camera and my dog. :lol: He's modeling his newest outfit, lol.


----------



## TaMMa89

Wow. He's a cutie, Haley .


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Can I just say that getting up at 6am to watch two 6 year olds and a 4 year old is absolute chaos? :shock: ....I'm so tired!!!!


----------



## ridingismylife2

It's sooo cold here! It's been rainy and windy for last couple of days. 
And I'm SO hungry but our fridge is completely empty. 
:[


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

grayshell38 said:


> I don't like pineapple.
> 
> Random, no?


Random....much


----------



## RegalCharm

TaMMa89 said:


> I think it's better that I won't :lol:.


 

LOL, . :lol:


----------



## savvylover112

I can't wait till thursday


----------



## RegalCharm

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> Can I just say that getting up at 6am to watch two 6 year olds and a 4 year old is absolute chaos? :shock: ....I'm so tired!!!!


tell them to go back to sleep. then tie them to the bed LOL.



ridingismylife2 said:


> It's sooo cold here! It's been rainy and windy for last couple of days.
> And I'm SO hungry but our fridge is completely empty.
> :[


 
Completely empty, or just nothing that you want to eat?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

hey haley, I think I'm on another forum you're on. Something about the words smooth and special rings a bell :smile:

Well, I just came home from x-ray and MRI photo-taking. I'll get the results in 6 days or so.


----------



## Haley

TaMMa89 said:


> Wow. He's a cutie, Haley .


Heh, thanks.


----------



## Haley

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> hey haley, I think I'm on another forum you're on. Something about the words smooth and special rings a bell :smile:


Probably, lol! 

SubHorse?


----------



## savvylover112

Hey everyone will you check out my thread http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/how-do-i-manage-37002/page2/


----------



## TaMMa89

Yeah. I managed to finish the **** literature review . It was the thorn in my flesh.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Haley said:


> Probably, lol!
> 
> SubHorse?


 Yup :lol:
I'm essemmpé over there :smile:

Well, the ground is completely covered with snow now, we'll see if it'll stick


----------



## Sunny06

Off topic:

I have horrible toes riding


----------



## Haley

toes...?

you mean, they stick out?


----------



## ridingismylife2

RegalCharm said:


> Completely empty, or just nothing that you want to eat?


It was completely empty. But now there's at least some sausage xD


----------



## Walkamile

Hello everyone! Hope all is well. Been busy and shouldn't even be on now but just felt like checking in to see how everyone is doing. Sounds like many are very busy with school. 

Wishing you all a wonderful day! Best get my butt in gear and get going to work .


----------



## RegalCharm

Walkamile said:


> Hello everyone! Hope all is well. Been busy and shouldn't even be on now but just felt like checking in to see how everyone is doing. Sounds like many are very busy with school.
> 
> Wishing you all a wonderful day! Best get my butt in gear and get going to work .


 
good to see you are still kickin. LOL:lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Nice to hear about you, Walkamile .


----------



## Sunny06

Random..


----------



## Sunny06

Haley said:


> toes...?
> 
> you mean, they stick out?


YES. VERY much so


----------



## Haley

I have a sliver under my nail that hurts like #$%! but I have no way to get it out. >_<


----------



## RegalCharm

Morning all,

Been up since 4am.

Time for everybody to get up.

lol.....


----------



## ridingismylife2

haha 
I woke up at 10:20ish.
No school today.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I was up by 5 am :smile: Was that early enough ?


----------



## savvylover112

I got up at 7 lol we are talking bout what time we got up now lol


----------



## TaMMa89

I woke up at 6:10am. Had to run some errands in a neighbor city.


----------



## savvylover112

Well today was my last day of school this week yay!!


----------



## Haley

No lesson, my trainer is sick.


----------



## ivorygold1195

i got my horse to do two correct canter strides in my lesson the other day!


----------



## Haley

**** carrot bandit.. :lol:


----------



## Haley

ickk it's raining. :-|


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm so tired, I'm gonna head to bed.

Góða nótt allir!


----------



## savvylover112

its 20 to 8 i want to go back to bed


----------



## Vidaloco

I'm wet, the horses are wet, the dogs are wet, its wet. Did you guess its raining? You won! Here is your prize---


----------



## Vidaloco

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> hey haley, I think I'm on another forum you're on. Something about the words smooth and special rings a bell :smile:
> 
> *Well, I just came home from x-ray and MRI photo-taking. I'll get the results in 6 days or so*.


Let us know what you find out Sis


----------



## RegalCharm

Vidaloco said:


> I'm wet, the horses are wet, the dogs are wet, its wet. Did you guess its raining? You won! Here is your prize---


 
NO, I was thinking horse widing crossing water. LOL. 


what happened Sissi.?


----------



## savvylover112

Hey everyone I am on holiday


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

RegalCharm said:


> what happened Sissi.?


 I've been having trouble with my knees for about three years now, had to quit soccer almost 2 years ago, and had to stop going to PE a few months after that. I tried going back this year, but my knees just hurt too much. 
It's likely that I have meniscus lesion and I might have to have surgery done. I just cross my fingers that it's something less severe so I don't have to have surgery.

I'll make sure to keep you updated.


----------



## TaMMa89

I cross my fingers for you Sis too.

I fell down with my cycle today. So now my knee, leg and right arm hurt. Luckily I didn't hurt myself worse, I think I'll have some bruises but that's ok.

We tried shoulder-ins during the riding lesson today. It was my first time and I managed to do some .


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ouch! that sounds like it hurts!

Ah, I love learning new things when riding! Congrats on those shoulder-ins.

Well, we have a storm warning in the morning, expecting winds around 20 m/s, 72 km/h. First real one of the winter in my part of the country, they've been having loads in the south-west though.


----------



## Amba1027

My gramdmother finally noticed that my hair is purple... after 2 months.


----------



## Walkamile

haha Amba, that's a riot! Makes me wonder if purple looks normal to her because of all the little "blue haired" lady friends she might have. Or, maybe she might need to get her eyes checked. :-| Anyways, thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## Amba1027

You're welcome  What makes it even more amusing is she knew I was going to do it too. My mom told her about it and she got all upset. But she never noticed or asked why I hadn't done it so I guess she just figured I decided not to.Then the other day she got in the car and her eyes got all big and she just stared at me lol. Her expression was priceless.


----------



## TaMMa89

We had an autumn storm lately. And ty Sis ;-). My body seems to be a bit sore not only because I fell down with the cycle but also because of those shoulder-ins. Seems that the horse wasn't the only one who used her body during the lesson.

Haha, Amba :lol:. That happens sometimes with old people.


----------



## Haley

I want summer back. :-(


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

^^ Me too!!! It's been snowing off and on all day yesterday...and it's supposed to all weekend long. :-(


----------



## Haley

We haven't had any snow yet since I live in an area that gets very low precipitation, but the low for tonight is going to be 19. 

BRR. Too cold!


----------



## Haley

I was all excited to have the day off but now I'm super bored.


----------



## thunderhooves

I'm post 6,972!


----------



## Walkamile

All packed and ready for the weekend! Three day of nothing but riding and eating! Can't wait, it's going to be so much fun. And best of all Don is coming and he's bringing his 5th wheel camper so no sleeping in my horse trailer and using my portapotty! Yay!

I'll be back Monday night to see how everyone is. Have a great weekend all.


----------



## RegalCharm

Have a good time, and enjoy the fresh air.


----------



## Jehanzeb

A big Hello to everyone .

Hope everyone is doing well. This one is a quick one, I thought I drop in before I get to see my client (in next 5mins or so ).

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89

That sounds like a heaps of fun, Walkamile .

Nice to see you again, Jehanzeb. I hope the meeting with the client went well.

There was our little hillbilly fair at a local school today and I helped there with a porridge service around 2 hours. After that I walked around the fairground and found one nice shirt. I bought it.

Geez the school has changed after I graduated it after 9th class around 4½ years ago :shock:. It is thoroughly renovated.


----------



## Vidaloco

*Attention Sis*

Sis, has your doctor ruled out Osgood Schlatter Disease? My husband had this as a young man. May be something to look into. 
I would hate to see you have surgery if you don't need it. 
Here is a link I found- Osgood-Schlatter Disease


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Vidaloco said:


> Sis, has your doctor ruled out Osgood Schlatter Disease? My husband had this as a young man. May be something to look into.
> I would hate to see you have surgery if you don't need it.
> Here is a link I found- Osgood-Schlatter Disease


Thanks for the link, Vida!
This is what my doctor first thought I had and likely I did. At least all the symptoms fit. We'll also see when we get the x-rays, right? But now the pain is more in the side of the knee and very different from the pain I had when I quit soccer. I'm looking forward, and a bit nervous, to get the results. It'll be great to finally just find out.


----------



## savvylover112

Our school had it's first training day for our new school showjumping team yesterday


----------



## ridingismylife2

Haley said:


> I want summer back. :-(


Me too!  
It snowed today the whole day and it's COLD! 

I had a great riding lesson today.  YAY!
First we did some shoulder-ins in walk and trot then we jumped.  
So much fun!


----------



## sarahsfilly

wow snow, we never get snow here, southampton, england my kids have never seen snow, sarah


----------



## savvylover112

wow your kids have never seen snow thats so not fair I love snow


----------



## Vidaloco

Its been drizzling here all day. Not too cold but wet. 
We want to go horse camping on Friday so hopefully it will clear away.


----------



## savvylover112

awe cool I have never got to go horse camping before  have fun


----------



## TaMMa89

Yea, we got our first (wet) snow of the year today.


----------



## EmilyAndBalthamos

It doesn't snow here till January. *sigh*


----------



## moomoo

We don't really get any snow, its pretty pathetic when we do too, everything stops. On the radio its like "Its been snowing for 30 seconds all bus services are cancelled" :roll:


----------



## RegalCharm

*OHHH NOOO!!*
*







*
*
There are witches in my mailbox.**
**What am I to do?**
**I found them there this morning,**
**doing things they shouldn't do!! *







*
How the witches got there,**
**I haven't got a clue.**
**But they won't be there much longer**
**because I'm sending them to**
YOU!!!!!!**
You've been Witch Kissed!*







*
Before the warts begin to spread,
pass the kisses on instead!
**No fair sending them back!**
*


----------



## Walkamile

Very cute RC! If there were pictures attached, I wasn't able to access them, but the poem was entertaining in itself.

Got back late afternoon yesterday from my 3-day ride. What a ball! The weather was just wonderful, and the view was spectacular. We over looked the Belgrade lakes and the foliage was lovely.

Couple crisp mornings, but Don fired up the generator for the heater in the camper and put the coffee on and spoiled me and my friend. He did all the cooking for breakfasts , (home-fries, bacon, sausage, eggs, toast and strudel, I made the strudel prior to the trip), and did the clean up. What a great guy, and I was so proud of him. 

I was exhausted though when we got home and did all the unpacking ect... went to bed at 8:30 and woke up at 7:00 this morning. Glad I didn't have to go in early today for work.

Glad to be back and think it'll be just day trips now.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Raining here, but the leaves are so beautiful, who cares!


----------



## RegalCharm




----------



## Vidaloco

Sounds like a lovely time Tess. I wish I could head to the north country to see the colors this year. We talked about making a trip to Michigan but don't think we will make it. We get some fall color but nothing like you get. Did you post pictures?


----------



## Walkamile

Maureen, I did take some pictures (without my glasses so it's a crap shoot on how they will look) but haven't looked at them yet to see if they are post worthy. Will look tonight to see.


----------



## RegalCharm

Walkamile said:


> Couple crisp mornings, but Don fired up the generator for the heater in the camper and put the coffee on and spoiled me and my friend. He did all the cooking for breakfasts!


 

He was just showing off for your friend.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

glad you had a good time and enjoyed nature


----------



## Walkamile

I'm sure you're right, but I still benefited from it! Noticed quite a few of the other women were noticing too, so I'll have to keep a close eye out! :wink:


----------



## RegalCharm

yea other women like a man who is trained already.
saves them a bunch of time:lol:


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Would someone mind telling me why must I finally get so sick when I don't want to be and at the most inconvenient time?


----------



## savvylover112

Cos that is just what happens in life sorry


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww irydehorses4lyfe . Seems that there are a lot of people sick currently. Get well soon.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have Holiday!  
YAY!


----------



## Vidaloco

I can't believe its another cloudy day :-(


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww... Hope it's sunny day tomorrow.


----------



## RegalCharm

Prevent Flu
- Good Advice

The only portals of entry are the nostrils and mouth/throat. In a global
epidemic of this nature, it's almost impossible to avoid coming into contact 
with H1N1 in spite of all precautions.

While you are still healthy and not showing any symptoms of H1N1 infection,
in order to prevent proliferation, aggravation of symptoms and development of 
secondary infections, some very simple steps can be practiced


1. Gargle twice a day with warm salt water or Listerine. *H1N1 takes 2-3
days after initial infection in the throat/nasal cavity to proliferate and 
show characteristic symptoms. Simple gargling prevents proliferation. In a
way, gargling with salt water has the same effect on a healthy individual that 
Tamiflu has on an infected one. Don't underestimate this simple, inexpensive, 
and powerful preventative method.

2. Blow the nose hard once a day and swab both nostrils with cotton buds
dipped in warm salt water is very effective in bringing down viral
population.


3. Boost your natural immunity with foods that are rich in Vitamin C If you
have to supplement with Vitamin C tablets, make sure that it also has
Zinc to boost absorption.


4. Drink as much of warm liquids (tea, coffee, etc) as you can. Drinking warm
liquids has the same effect as gargling, but in the reverse direction. They 
wash off proliferating viruses from the throat into the stomach where they
cannot survive, proliferate or do any harm.

I suggest you pass this on to your entire e-list. You never know who might
pay attention to it --and STAY ALIVE because of it.


----------



## buckaroo2010

hey guys!!
i came to visit! 
its been ages!


----------



## Jillyann

Its SO cold out today!!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

SO very excited!!!! 365 days till we get married!!!!


----------



## Walkamile

irydehorses4lyfe the time will fly by! Best Wishes to you and your fiance.

Maureen, how's Saro doing, haven't heard anything for a little while.

Sun's shining here, not sure for how long. Hope to fit in a ride or two this weekend, nothing serious, just an hour or two.

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## TaMMa89

Thanks RC, that's a great piece of information . I've also heard that you can ease a sore throat gargling with salt water. (even have to admit that I once tried this and have never had so sore throat than a day after it!)

Nice to see you here, buckaroo2010.

Wow. You've still a long waiting, irydehorses4lyfe :wink:. I bet you count days, weeks and months.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I had a great day yesterday 
A few of my friends and me slept over at another friends house.
SO much fun! We played singstar for hours and went at like 11:00pm outside to take pictures. And ate...a lot xD
I love holidays!


----------



## TaMMa89

Nice to hear . Sounds like heaps of fun, Kaila.

I changed anti-skid tires to our car with my daddy today. After that I polished my old silver jewellery. So had been pretty nice day here today.


----------



## Vidaloco

The sun is trying to shine today yippie! 
We had to cancel our Oklahoma ride, the park was full with OSU homecoming goers :-( I called our neighbor and he said we can ride our trails this weekend. Thats even better
Tess- Saro is doing much better. When I walked her around this morning I could see the knee cap moving like its suppose to instead of catching and popping like it was. I think she is going to be fine *relieved sigh*  
Its been 2 weeks on her supplement. 

Hi Buckaroo


----------



## Vidaloco

More info on the bug stuff--


H1N1 flu is about to be upon us and we need to be on top of information regarding it. Here is a comparison to the normal cold symptoms that was sent to me.
Know the Difference between Cold and H1N1 Flu Symptoms
SymptomColdH1N1 Flu
Fever-
Fever is rare with a cold. Fever is usually present with the flu in up to 80% of all flu cases. A temperature of 100°F or higher for 3 to 4 days is associated with the flu. 
Coughing-
A hacking, productive (mucus- producing) cough is often present with a cold. A non-productive (non-mucus producing) cough is usually present with the flu (sometimes referred to as dry cough). 
Aches-
Slight body aches and pains can be part of a cold. Severe aches and pains are common with the flu. 
Stuffy Nose-
Stuffy nose is commonly present with a cold and typically resolves spontaneously within a week. Stuffy nose is not commonly present with the flu. 
Chills-
Chills are uncommon with a cold. 60% of people who have the flu experience chills. 
Tiredness-
Tiredness is fairly mild with a cold. Tiredness is moderate to severe with the flu. 
Sneezing-
Sneezing is commonly present with a cold. Sneezing is not common with the flu. 
Sudden Symptoms-
Cold symptoms tend to develop over a few days. The flu has a rapid onset within 3-6 hours. The flu hits hard and includes sudden symptoms like high fever, aches and pains. 
Headache-
A headache is fairly uncommon with a cold. A headache is very common with the flu, present in 80% of flu cases. 
Sore Throat-
Sore throat is commonly present with a cold. Sore throat is not commonly present with the flu. 
Chest Discomfort-
Chest discomfort is mild to moderate with a cold. Chest discomfort is often severe with the flu.


----------



## TaMMa89

Nice to hear good news about Saro's knee, Maureen .

That cold/flu thing... I had an odd cold or flu (I don't know what was it) around 1½years ago. It started with a sore throat in the morning like I usually have before I get sick with cold/flu type virus. Few days after I'll often catch fever (normally not so high), then a stuffy nose etc if I have caught a cold. Now it turned into fever within a day. In the next morning I barely stayed awake because of the high fever. My nose didn't run almost at all. I started to think if it was an influenza but the high fever went away almost after one day and few days later I was ok again (with a little stuffy nose). 

I think influenzas take more time, usually a week or two but that was absolutely not a normal cold so I don't know what was it.


----------



## TaMMa89

*barely stayed awake = could barely stand if I needed to.

Obviously I was thinking something else while writing that, again. I didn't even try to stay awake but slept most of time.


----------



## Jillyann

Tamma, hows the weather over in Finland today?!


----------



## TaMMa89

It's wet over here. Raining/sleeting and cold. 

Over there?


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

News flash: Watching three kids under the age of 6 by yourself at 7:30am when you are running off of less than 5 hours sleep is not a very fun task!!!! :shock:


----------



## TaMMa89

^^I believe :shock:.


----------



## Jillyann

TaMMa89 said:


> It's wet over here. Raining/sleeting and cold.
> 
> Over there?



Yesterday it was rain rain rain rain ALL DAY! But today it seems to be drying up a bit!


----------



## Jillyann

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> News flash: Watching three kids under the age of 6 by yourself at 7:30am when you are running off of less than 5 hours sleep is not a very fun task!!!! :shock:



Yikes!:lol::shock:


----------



## Amba1027

Why does it seem like it's raining EVERYWHERE this week?


----------



## savvylover112

Because God decided to go to the toilet alot this week in every bathroom he has


----------



## Amba1027

What a lovely image. I may never got out in the rain again lol.


----------



## Jillyann

Hahaha! WERID.


----------



## Vidaloco

Got a nice ride in on the Vida today., She was a stinker yesterday so glad she was feeling more her sweet self today.
Go to bed Janita its after 11pm in Finland


----------



## Haley

I feel like sharing pics of my ponyyy.


----------



## Vidaloco

^^^ I'll add one. I took this yesterday of Vida after our ride. She looks so innocent, even after giving me a hard time. She even bucked a couple of times and tried to bite my leg several times. I finally figued out I had the saddle on to far up. My bad :shock::-(


----------



## savvylover112

Lol yeah I was being weird when I posted lol


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have no school tomorrow  YAY! 
And on Wednesday we an Autumn Ball, which I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Amba1027

Oh. My. God. Another person I went to high school with is engaged. That makes 8. And not a single one of them over the age of 21. Plus I recently found another one that's married and has a kid. What is going on here?!?!?


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

TaMMa89 said:


> ^^I believe :shock:.





Jillyann said:


> Yikes!:lol::shock:


It could've been worse. :lol: No fatalities happened, and the house is still standing. Goal accomplished!


----------



## Walkamile

Oh darn it's snowing like crazy here!!! Guess I'll be hauling water now , won't be able to use the hose. Darn!


----------



## TaMMa89

Do you know what's odd? Green leaves and snow, or even leaves and snow. Here are some pics I took today:
























It started to snow here again. Luckily we changed those anti-skid tires to our car in the last weekend. I'm sorry for those who had to still drive with summer tires.


----------



## Vidaloco

Reasons why I hate winter-
Have to drain water hoses every time I water critters
Keeping water from freezing is a pain
I hate to stop and put on coat, hat and gloves before going outside 
Its cold :lol:


----------



## savvylover112

we never get to freezing point in the hoses and stuff but the stopping to put on more layers is annoying


----------



## RegalCharm

Making chilli from scratch, beans are almost done.
the hamburger, diced tomatos, diced onions, chilli seasoning
are all simmering in some tomoto juice.

and my bowl and crackers are on standby. :lol::lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Yay. Seemed that the H1N1 epidemic finally broke out here, in the Lapland (northern Finland) :roll:.

Waiting when it'll reach the southern parts of the country (that's where I live).


----------



## savvylover112

just thought I would let you all know tomorrow is my last day of school for a week get a week off then its my birthday


----------



## TaMMa89

savvylover112 said:


> just thought I would let you all know tomorrow is my last day of school for a week get a week off then its my birthday


Sounds like nice . And happy upcoming B-Day if I forget it later (even I try to remember it).


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

This week has been taking forever...I am very ready for it to be the weekend....feels strange that it's been a year already since I turned 18...19 can't be much different?


----------



## ridingismylife2

I had an AWESOME day yesterday!
We had an Autumn Ball at my school and it was so much fun. 
We danced, sang singstar and we even got applause after our song (I sang against 2 of my friends) ! xD haha...
It started at 16:00 and ended at 21:00...
But now I'm completely dead and my feet hurt! 
My high heels were PAIN!!!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

that's great to hear! I and definitely know what you mean about wearing heels! ouch!

Today my winter break started, a four day weekend. I just realised I haven't had so much time in a row off since May/June. School's been driving me nuts lately so I'm just gonna relax for the entire time.


----------



## savvylover112

OMG figuring out what I want to do with my life is hard


----------



## Daftdraught

Any body got Draught horses?


----------



## Vidaloco

^^^ I wish I did  My girls would be made if I got another horse though


----------



## savvylover112

I can't wait till I get this year in school over and done with


----------



## ridingismylife2

I'm watching Paranormal Activity at the moment. All Alone. In a completely dark room.


----------



## TaMMa89

Sounds like a fun Autumn Ball day , Kaila.

I feel dog-tired. I've studied and studied more. Last night I tried to set contents & page numbers to a report I wrote earlier. I managed to set the contents but worked with page numbers several hours (I need some exra settings with the page numbers and I don't know how to set them in Word) and it didn't still work out :-(. Actually it was a pretty late after I gave up and I had to woke up early for the distance lectures today. After the lectures I started to study, took my mom to our neigbor city to shop, came home, studied more and now it's very late but I think I need to relax a bit before going to bed.

I think this hustle and bustle depends a lot on an upcoming entrance test. Luckily I've just this one at this time when after thinking it seriously I finally decided to skip the test of the 'plan B' college (I'm STILL bit unsure as you can see; I found I want to study somewhere where I can concretely keep in contact with my family, relatives and friends more than just few times during the semester. So over 400kms, this plan B college which is located almost in the other side of the country would be too much). 

The test of my first college will be in the next Wednesday so I think my life will turn calmer after it. But well, wish me luck!

It's still nice to have a weekend so I can just take a day or two off. How is everyone else doing? .


----------



## savvylover112

Hey Janita I am doing fine but I am a bit worried about exams right now


----------



## TaMMa89

Awww :-|. Is there something wrong with your exams, Shauna?


----------



## savvylover112

Well it's a big long story so if you think its to long to read remember you asked Janita lol here goes.

Over here in Ireland we spend eight years in primary school then go on to secondary school in secondary we spend either five or six years. There is an optional year which you don't have to do. I am in my third year of secondary school. In secondary school in your third and either fifth or sixth year depending on how many years you did you get what are called state examinations. The first set which I am going to sit this year are called your junior certificate and the next one is called your leaving certificate. Three months before I sit my junior certificate I have to sit another set of exams called my PREs these are to prepare us for the actual examination. Before I even sit my PREs I have to tell the school what subjects I want to study for my leaving certificate which is another two years away. To have an idea what subjects you want to do you need to figure out what you want to do in college so that you pick the right subjects to allow you to do the right course and have the right qualifications. 

So basically three years before I go to college I need to know what I want to do in life. How much I need to study and how well I need to do in my leaving certificate before I sit the pre examinations before my junior certificate.

So life is being hard on me at the minute lol thank you anyone who decided to actually read this lol


----------



## TaMMa89

Got it. Good luck with the tests, hopefully you can pick the right subjects out .


----------



## savvylover112

Lol thanks Janita here is a college me and my mam have been looking at its a video of their open day I am hoping to do equine science at this college in england Warwickshire College - Open Day


----------



## Vidaloco

Its tough to have to decide what you want to do with your entire life. To bad you can't do it backwards and decide when your old then go back and do it over again.


----------



## TaMMa89

It is. Even I think most of people don't have the same job & career during the rest of their life nowadays... Many of us (youngs) will probably have the new education & change the career 1 or more time during the lifetime. Or it's something like that at least over here.


----------



## savvylover112

What I want to do is equine science course which will let me go on to specialize in something and that is one think that I don't have to decide on now lol Oh and if my family were rich I would be able to take my horse too lol Cos it costs to much shipping and all


----------



## moomoo

^ It really doesn't matter what subjects you pick, you can change between now and then  Also, for equine stuff it doesn't matter if you don't do well atall they let people with pretty low grades in at most places  But maths and sciency subjects would be good if you want to do equine science  I have to apply for uni within the next few weeks and don't know what the hell to do :lol:


----------



## savvylover112

Well I am not allowed to change what subjects I have picked for my leaving cert which is the same as your GCSEs I think and I need 220 tariff points so its not too bad


----------



## Haley

Anyone have AIM?


----------



## Haley

hehehe. this one actually made me laugh out loud.



> Today, I got in the shower, then freaked out because I forgot to take my phone out of my pocket. It took me a second to remember I wasn't wearing my pants. MLIA


----------



## Haley

Hehehe.



> Today, I accidentally said WTF in front of my strict catholic aunt. She wanted to know what it stood for, and, thinking of a previous MLIA, I told her it stood for With The Family. When I checked my facebook I noticed her status was, "WTF I love you guys!" MLIA.


----------



## Jehanzeb

HAHAHAHAAHAHA!! nice one Haley .

Morning everyone .

I am sorry for not coming back here often even though I wish I can however due to quite alot of work here I hardly get time off.

Hope everyone is fine .

Oh and TaMMa please check the technology section for your word problem.

Regards


----------



## Haley

Cute. 



> Today while I was walking to class, I noticed a car with a license plate that said "BAH HUM." I was amused, but didn't really get it. I suddenly realized and turned around to look at the car. Sure enough, it was a VW Beetle. Bah hum bug. It made my day. MLIA


----------



## Vidaloco

^^^ cute 
Hey Moomoo, don't bother changing your avatar. A few more months and it will fit right in. :lol::wink:








Jehanzeb


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Ah, I'm so excited for tomorrow, I'm probably gonna go see Máni :smile: I haven't seen him since August.

Haley - I love MLIA. I've spent way too much time these past days reading it :lol:


----------



## savvylover112

Hey everyone its my birthday on satuday


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

wait...when did this happen? I'm a year older than yesterday? :shock:


----------



## Haley

^ lol, happy birthday!


----------



## TaMMa89

Happy Birthday, irydehorses4lyfe .

Lol, Haley. These were great :lol:.

I'll check it, Jehanzeb.


----------



## moomoo

Yeah, I have been meaning to change my avatar for most of this year :lol:


----------



## savvylover112

yeah i remember when i joined you said you would change it lol


----------



## Haley

The new AIM is amazing!


----------



## Vidaloco

I had to resort to google, but I did find out what MLIA stands for.


----------



## Haley

Lol, that site can keep you amused for hours.


----------



## TaMMa89

Dang. I realized that we aren't allowed to use calculators with the math part of the upcoming entrance test and I'm not good at math even with them.

So give up all kind of advanced stuff like probability calculus and higher equations and go back to good ol' long division :lol:.

Well, I go there, give my best and be happy no matter of the outcome when I only know I tried . None can ask you to do more than it's reasonable and more you know.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I had an amazing riding lesson yesterday <3
The best I've ever had.


----------



## savvylover112

Aw that is nice


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

TaMMa89 said:


> Dang. I realized that we aren't allowed to use calculators with the math part of the upcoming entrance test and I'm not good at math even with them.
> 
> So give up all kind of advanced stuff like probability calculus and higher equations and go back to good ol' long division :lol:.
> 
> Well, I go there, give my best and be happy no matter of the outcome when I only know I tried . None can ask you to do more than it's reasonable and more you know.


 wow, no calculators..? :shock:
I would probably fail every test without mine.. I sometimes even catch myself putting something like 6/2 or equally easy in it.


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> wow, no calculators..? :shock:
> I would probably fail every test without mine.. I sometimes even catch myself putting something like 6/2 or equally easy in it.


Well, same here :lol:. But I assume the test will be something that you can clarify without a calculator.


----------



## savvylover112

Hopefully Janita 

Hey everyone my half blind pony Patch nearly crashed the two of us into a fence yesterday it was sooooo scary


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

TaMMa89 said:


> Well, same here :lol:. But I assume the test will be something that you can clarify without a calculator.


 Ah, probably. Then atleast you can be sure there won't be any very confusing numbers, I seem to make atleast one mistake regarding those every test.. :lol:


----------



## RegalCharm

Sissi

Is it true?

they closed the McD's in Iceland?


----------



## Vidaloco

I just lost 3 hours of my life yelling at people on the phone. I even lost my temper and cussed at them. I hate it when other people make me get that angry.


----------



## RegalCharm

sorry they pushed the buttons, hope you are settled down 
a little bit now, go have a couple of cold ones,
then you can smile knowing where you would like the empties to go.:lol:


----------



## TwisterRush

well can i start off with daying my computer is being slower than ANYTHING like really, its annoying me lol. 
Today i had a 20 minute or less ride on marshy, and im actually pretty pleased, he listened very well ! 
i got some really awesome photos, well.. i can get better but my brother isnt the best with video recording and photography but at least he did it for me ! 

I got dogs barking at me right now lol, well no actually LAYING on me ! 
I got a pile of homework i should be doing, or else i will get in SOOOO much trouble, no going to sleep late tonight, i was so tired today at school, i seriously was gonna fall asleep a lot ! 
I am kind of sick so i cant help it. 

Um.. i got this new art book i cant wait to make something from it ! it's really cool, and i do hope i can get the book  ( i borrowed it from the school library )


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Ohhhhh boy...what the heck did I get myself into.... :-|


----------



## moomoo

Wow, you all seem to be having crappy days  Sorry guys I hope it gets better for you all 

Misty is clipped! And so I'm a bit itchy :lol:


----------



## savvylover112

Well I hope mine will not be crappy cos I am having my birthday party even though its not my birthday yet lol its on saturday


----------



## TaMMa89

Here's one more with a crappy day.

Well, hope tomorrow will be better.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Everyone has a snowday except for my fiance...that isn't very nice. :-(


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

RegalCharm said:


> Sissi
> 
> Is it true?
> 
> they closed the McD's in Iceland?


 Yup, they're closing this weekend.


----------



## RegalCharm

I remember you could go to McD's
order a hamburger, fries, and a drink
and get change back from a $1.00.

shows how old I am huh. LOL>...


----------



## TaMMa89

Why do they close them?


----------



## RegalCharm

from what I read, The owner of the franchise's had to buy
all of the beef and other stuff from McD's suppliers, he could not
buy local products.

so the prices for McD sandwhiches and stuff was higher than the 
local restraunts and if the McD stores tried to match their prices
they would lose money.

So the Owner of the McD stores is closing them and reopening
under a different name and using local beef and produce so he
can compete with the other restraunts.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

yeah, but the main reason was that importing anything nowadays is so expensive, because our currency is so weak at the moment


----------



## Vidaloco

I have family who owns some McD's. They are very persnickety on their franchisees. 
I'm having a better day today, so here's hoping everyone else's day is going better.


----------



## RegalCharm

Glad you are having a better day Vida.
and hoping you have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## Haley

Tamma - your avatar is a little creepy! lol, but fitting.


----------



## savvylover112

I am so tired everyone  Yesterday me and my friends went to the cinema to see Up for my birthday which isn't till saturday but anyway then they all came over here and we had a sleepover there was seven of us in total. Four of us out of the seven didn't sleep at all last night me included and one of the other girls only got an hours sleep and today I have a lot of tiding up to do and then I have to work Phoebe and Patch in the rain and the cold and put horses on the walker and muck out and put horses out all in the rain. What a depressing end to a great party lol 

On the upside I got a big make-up set a bedazzler lol money a voucher for a shopping mall and then I get presents from my family on Saturday on my actual Birthday lol


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hello everyone . How is everything going?

Sissi, it's bad that McDonalds is closing down perhaps its for the better the business?
Moomooo!! Long time no see. How is everything? Did you pass the driving test? Sorry it has been so long that I don't even remember if you passed your test or not .

TaMMa did that Section Break worked for you? I was still wondering if it did?

Regal how is everything going with you? Anything interesting going on? 

Regards


----------



## RegalCharm

Well hello stranger. Hope all is good with you.

I am doing ok. you need to try and stop in more. LOL


----------



## savvylover112

Ok everyone I have finished all the cleaning but I am not in the mood for horsey stuff right now but it has to be done sooner or later


----------



## Jehanzeb

RegalCharm said:


> Well hello stranger. Hope all is good with you.
> 
> I am doing ok. you need to try and stop in more. LOL


 
Hahahaha! I will try to come as much as possible 

Regards


----------



## ridingismylife2

I'm soo tired. I've been really tired lately even though I go to bed early enough. 
I had a horrible retake exam today and I'm not having a good day.


----------



## savvylover112

Hey everyone ,well since Phoebe needs to be fit and ready for this hunt on Sunday I took her out on the roads and she was brill


----------



## moomoo

^Awesome! I will be hunting soon once there is a stable free at the yard I am taking misty to  Is it your 1st hunt? Where do you live?



> Moomooo!! Long time no see. How is everything? Did you pass the driving test?


Yeah I did  I have just started driving the horsebox (empty) in the past few weeks  How is everything for you?


----------



## savvylover112

It is not my first hunt just the 1st one of this year but my first hunt on Phoebe was not a good experience so we were working on it and we are going to try to have fun this time lol  I live in Louth in Ireland


----------



## ridingismylife2

I finally figured out what I'm going to be tomorrow for my friends bday/halloween party.  
yay..  haha


----------



## TaMMa89

I feel odd. Coevally somehow cold & hot & a bit flaccid. I hope I'm not getting sick.

My mom has had two flus during the autumn and she's a bit flu at the moment too (also dad seemed to feel kind cold today). I've felt a bit more stuffy & got some cold shivers during the past days but haven't felt that I'm sick and my nose hasn't actually run.

It's just a bit odd that my throat hasn't actually reacted. Normally I got a horrible sore throat before catching a cold.

Well, perhaps that's because I had to cycle 7kms today, it's cold outside and even I thought that I wore enough I still started to feel cold during that trip. Will see it later.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

For the first time in 2 years...all the schools in the county are closed for two days in a row thanks to this massive snow storm... Kinda weird to not be in school anymore and have everyday off, and hear about your friends being excited to have two days off from school thanks to snow. =P


----------



## xAddictionx

hiiii : )


----------



## TaMMa89

Hiii and welcome to HorseForum .


----------



## xAddictionx

^thanks !!


----------



## xAddictionx

_Let me live, let me be
For a little while_


----------



## savvylover112

Hey everyone I am officially 15 now


----------



## Vidaloco

^^^Hope you have a great birthday!

I'm going riding for a few hours. Hopefully my dolmas won't burn while I'm gone :shock:


----------



## TaMMa89

Happy Birthday, Shauna.


----------



## savvylover112

Thank you everyone


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Happy birthday!

So I had a pretty awesome day. I went to see Máni and then decided to go see Gullfoss and Geysir. I got pretty wet though, it both rained and I got some geyser water/waterfall water on me x)


----------



## RegalCharm

Only been 1 day but this time change (setting clocks back one hr. ) Sucks.


----------



## Amba1027

Wow. I just spent 2 hours (sadly) typing up a background story type thing in my journal on here. Unfortunately, since it took me so long, when I hit post it told me I was signed out and had to sign in again. Which means the whole thing is lost forever. Which means I'll have to type it again. Ugh. And it was so well done!!


----------



## ridingismylife2

I hate when that happens. 


I had a great riding lesson today.


----------



## Vidaloco

Amba1027 said:


> Wow. I just spent 2 hours (sadly) typing up a background story type thing in my journal on here. Unfortunately, since it took me so long, when I hit post it told me I was signed out and had to sign in again. Which means the whole thing is lost forever. Which means I'll have to type it again. Ugh. And it was so well done!!


I've had that happen so many times that now when I have something that I put a ton of time into, I automatically copy it before I hit enter. 


We've gotten to ride every day for 4 days. The weather has been windy but just beautiful.


----------



## savvylover112

Aw lucky you


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

14 stalls & runs cleaned, fed and watered in less than 2 hours...holy cow! :shock: I think this may be a new record!


----------



## Vidaloco

I have to go clean poop out of the lot today :-( I don't do it every day, its a 2 acre lot. I use a 4 wheeler with a blade on the front so I cheat ;-)


----------



## TaMMa89

Amba1027 said:


> Wow. I just spent 2 hours (sadly) typing up a background story type thing in my journal on here. Unfortunately, since it took me so long, when I hit post it told me I was signed out and had to sign in again. Which means the whole thing is lost forever. Which means I'll have to type it again. Ugh. And it was so well done!!


I'm sorry for that, it occasionally happens with me too.

Even when that happens and Horseforum gives me to this message that I've to log in, I normally tend to log in and then hit "previous" so many times that I reach the message that I was written and send it then (at least my browser doesn't give the empty field when I go back but has obviously saved the message).

Even usually also I tend to copy at least longer messages just in case.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I haven't been having a good day.
I've been really stressed out about our money situation and I'm scared to be honest. My mum is in dept and my dad lives in Thailand and is completely broke. I'm also scared that I'm going to be kicked out of my riding school because my mom hasn't payed it and I was gonna help by paying half of it, but my mom took all of my money for bills. 
I just really hate life at the moment.
I've cried 3 times already today.


----------



## Vidaloco

^^^ I'm sorry you and your family are having a hard time financially. Just remember that sort of trouble is just something you have to live through not something that is forever. Also remember, what doesn't kill you makes you strong :wink:


----------



## savvylover112

Hey I am sorry that things are going wrong for you at the minute but things will be better eventually 

Hey everyone does anyone here have a hard time finding friends who aren't fake?


----------



## ridingismylife2

The thing is, is that it's been going on for 2ish years now. 
I've just just been so stressed and it's starting to affect my school life.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I just looked outside and the whole ground is white! 
And it's still snowing. NOOOO!


----------



## savvylover112

Do you not like snow??


----------



## ridingismylife2

no...I used to love it. But since I've been living here, I've started to slowly hate it more and more.
-.-
Especially when it turns into ice. I have to walk down a very steep hill on my way to school and I've slipped many many times and it's super embarrassing when you're alone and someone random sees you and it hurts.


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm really sorry for your family situation, Kaila :sad:. Hope it turns better soon. Could you talk about that with the stable owner? Perhaps you can find some kind of compromise so you can ride.

I hope it'd have snowed here too, but we just got some flakes.


----------



## RegalCharm

what the guys and girls sections are GONE!:shock:


----------



## TaMMa89

^^Noticed the same thing. Now you can't post your great meant-to-guys posts to the guys section anymore. (Yea, I often lurked there).


----------



## RegalCharm

Yea,  I guess you will not be able to read any more
of my words of wisdom:shock::lol:

I also see you changed from not being heart-broken anymore
in your avatar space. So does this mean you have recovered.?


----------



## savvylover112

Yeah they replaced it with the teen talk now


----------



## ridingismylife2

Great... I just found out that my mum is suicidal and my dad has been homeless, because of this s*it!


----------



## TaMMa89

RegalCharm said:


> Yea, I guess you will not be able to read any more
> of my words of wisdom:shock::lol:
> 
> I also see you changed from not being heart-broken anymore
> in your avatar space. So does this mean you have recovered.?


No, I feel better but still somehow yearning for him. I think "is still somehow suffering from (a) broken heart" means you've not recovered yet but I don't know if I have written it wrong?

(Crush firmly, suffer heavily - I feel I'm 13 again :lol


----------



## TaMMa89

And sorry for a double post but...

Kaila, I'm really sorry for the latest bad turnup. You shouldn't need to go thru all this. Do you know if your mom has searched for any help?

My thoughts are with you. We're here if you want to talk over it more.


----------



## ridingismylife2

My mom tried to get tuki(grants) but according to them 300€ is enough to live off of, which includes bills, food, bus money and everything else. I know she wouldn't do anything, but it still scares me. My dad is trying to get some deals done, but they take time and money. He's also trying to move back to England. We get no help at all.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Show is tommorow, totally freaking out heading to bed at nine thirty to try and get some sleep its now eight and I still have to clean my boots, decide on a shirt, charge the camara and video camara, wash my hair and everything . .. .


----------



## Vidaloco

Another beautiful day (70's temps) but the wind is suppose to be howling. Guess we will go get horse feed and look for a new cell phone for my husband. Maybe get another sunset ride in like last night. 
Sorry to hear things have turned so ugly for you ridingismylife2. I'll keep you in my prayers


----------



## savvylover112

Hey vidaloco forgot to say love your avvie


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

...trying to figure out how to remove a very high threat virus/trojan from my brothers computer(Lsas.Blaster.Keylogger) until 2am with no results...when safe mode is unable to be run...you have to start worrying. =/ ...trying again today...hoping my fiance can fix it if I can't. :?


----------



## Haley

TGIF!

and now after I say that I want to go eat at TGI Fridays. xP


----------



## savvylover112

Hey everyone I can't wait till next weekend


----------



## Haley

<3 pistachios.


----------



## savvylover112

i love randomness


----------



## TaMMa89

ridingismylife2 said:


> My mom tried to get tuki(grants) but according to them 300€ is enough to live off of, which includes bills, food, bus money and everything else. I know she wouldn't do anything, but it still scares me. My dad is trying to get some deals done, but they take time and money. He's also trying to move back to England. We get no help at all.


Okay. Does your mom work? If your mom is unemployed and a customer of employment office she should receive some unemployment benefits from KELA (or her labor union) unless she has refused the job/training/schooling etc that your employment office has offered.

So you've also tried social welfare office (sosiaalitoimisto in Finnish you know) and they refused to help you? None lives with 300euros, especially if she has a daughter living with her. I don't know, depends on the area where do you live but I've heard that in some areas these authorities can be really nasty and you really have to fight that you can have your grant/income support (toimeentulotuki in Finnish). I think there are a bunch of edicts but they can't demand you to live with that 300 euros rest of your life. Keep fighting, ask for your rights. If you need food support, most of churches offer something.

I'm sorry that I don't know more about things, I've never needed to turn to social welfare so I'm not exactly sure how the things work out. That's still how I've gotten it.

Some warm cyber hugs to you. You shouldn't need to think things like these when you're 17 :sad:. Hope your dad manage to move back to England.


----------



## ridingismylife2

Yea my mom works. This really sucks. I really hate living here at the moment. It's ridiculous!
My dad is definitely moving to England. And I'm soo happy! 
It doesn't just mean that he'll get a better job, but it also means that I get to see him more. 

We'll survive. lol


----------



## Vidaloco

I like nice days, warm dogs laying on my feet and walking through cruchy leaves iin the fall.


----------



## savvylover112

I love farmville


----------



## moomoo

^ me too!


----------



## savvylover112

lo,l my strawberries are nearly done lol


----------



## Haley

moomoo said:


> ^ me too!


me three! 

I saw the alien cow and just _had_ to buy it. Hehe.


----------



## savvylover112

I don't have enough money for the alien I just started


----------



## moomoo

> I saw the alien cow and just _had_ to buy it. Hehe


Same!!  Just got back from 2 of my friends 18ths, gonna harvest my crops xD


----------



## TaMMa89

It's Father's Day here and I'm bored.


----------



## Vidaloco

So you have to hang with dad all day? 
I never even spoke to my dad on our fathers day :shock: We have a weird relationship. We ignore each other most of the time, but get along fine when we're together.


----------



## TaMMa89

No, I haven't to hang with him all day. I just feel I've nothing to do.

Nice to hear you get along fine with your dad when you're together, though you ignored each others most of the time. I think we all have our typical relationship with our parents and I hope you're happy with your.


----------



## Haley




----------



## savvylover112

aw that is soooooooo cute


----------



## xAddictionx

i wish we didn't have school tomorrow : (


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

After about 6 hours in 3 attempts of fixing my brothers computer...hopefully its finally fixed...-__- ....now, for my fun...VMware running Ubuntu operating systems inside Vista...wonder if I can get my hands on a copy of 7...that could be fun to run in VMware as well...wonder if I could dual-boot that...hmmm.....


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

. .. . Random ... ... Hehe sorry.
It is random chat 

By the way, the puppy is adorable.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Yellow Dog Linux has potential...but so does Mint...and so does Kubuntu...and Ubuntu...not to mention the dual capable KDE/Gnome Linux of Mandriva...*sigh* So many appealing Linux systems...


----------



## ridingismylife2

Yay.. My granpa is gonna pay for my riding lessons and also my phone bill. So now I dont have to worry about that anymore.  YAY!


----------



## savvylover112

aw that is so good


----------



## Walkamile

Hello, just popped in to see what's been happening. Goodness I have missed a lot! Some very hot threads in the training section! Also noticed the girls/guys section is gone, as well as the Saloon section is gone. That'll teach me to not check in more often.

Got the initial report on T's mysterious skin condition. Originally thought it was an autoimmune disease, no cure, treatment iffy for her age, so wasn't on top of the world for a while there. Had accepted that I would have to have her put down. Now my vet emailed me to say that Cornell has sent the biopsy's to an equine specialist in dermatology. It is looking good as they have almost totally ruled out the autoimmune disease and are of the opinion that it may be...are you ready...a hypersensitivity to possibly tick bites! Will be another 7 days before we know whats happening. So looks like we might be doing a test for lyme desease and doing a full blood panel. Have started her on Vit E to build up her immune system in the meantime. Feel like I've gone from the end of dispair to now the top of the mountain! Phew! 

However, my girl is doing wonderfully and I am getting ready to head for the Equine Affair in Springfield , Mass. I am taking time off from work, 
first time in 13 years! Yahoo!

Boy, I've just rambled on.....be well all and take care.


----------



## RegalCharm

Hello Stranger.
the guy/gals sections have been modified into the teen talk and the 
saloon is like a seperate section of its own .

glad to hear the vets have figured out the problem with T

playing hooky from work is good to do sometimes. Remember
all work and no play makes for a dull walka. LOL...


----------



## savvylover112

Hey everyone I am sooooooooooo tired lol


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Hey everyone!
It's only about a month anda a half now, 'til I get Máni to Reykjavík!
I'm going pretty crazy, and so is my other horse friend. You should not be around the two of us for a long time, we aren't the calmest or happiest of them all right now :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

ridingismylife2 said:


> Yay.. My granpa is gonna pay for my riding lessons and also my phone bill. So now I dont have to worry about that anymore.  YAY!


Nice to hear .

I think H1N1 finally reached our little municipality. Spooky.


----------



## Vidaloco

Good to hear from you Walka! Sounds like things are working out all the way around for everyone including ridingismylife2 who has gotten some of her worries taken away. 
I love happy stories in the randomness of this thread  
Ok, since you've asked....I'm doing very well thank you ;-)

Janita you are too healthy to get sick


----------



## TaMMa89

I hope so. Mom works at a daycare so I'm a bit worried if she'll get it/bring it home.

Bwt I would have never believed that studying social law can be fun. But obviously it's, especially if the lecturer is vivid and can set up an interesting show.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Dual booting Ubuntu 9.10/Kubuntu and Vista...testing out Ubuntu 9.10/Kubuntu in VMware...fun things!


----------



## Tasia

I love this forum and I love my horse I love candy and food I want a new saddle I want to learn how to ride english I want a miniature horse I love so much and want a lot more.=)


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Tasia, your avatar is so cute! Everyone here is preparing for graduation . . .. . great.


----------



## Vidaloco

It stormed here last night:-( I had to move a big round bale in for the horses in the yuckyness. Poor baby girls have to hang out in it. I wish I could bring them in the house


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I'd rather be lost in a computer than around horses right now? :? I really hope I'm not losing interest... :-|


----------



## TaMMa89

Irydehorses4lyfe: That happens sometimes. Being a horse person doesn't mean you want to be around horses always forever 24/7 without any exception. I wouldn't be worried if the feeling doesn't continue.

It snowed here again. Now I only hope snow stays.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

TaMMa89 said:


> Irydehorses4lyfe: That happens sometimes. Being a horse person doesn't mean you want to be around horses always forever 24/7 without any exception. I wouldn't be worried if the feeling doesn't continue.


...and if it does I am without a career. :sad:

....I hate Vista...stupid faulty commercial Vista installation and I hate Acers...and my brothers computer deserves to be drop kicked out the window then set on fire by a blow torch.


----------



## FGRanch

WOW I can't believe this is still going? Just randome posts or what?


----------



## Haley

I'm in Canada right now. And bored. =\


----------



## savvylover112

I am still in Ireland and always bored lol


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

It's supposed to snow this weekend...and tomorrow is supposed to be 70....sad day.


----------



## savvylover112

OMG everyone this weekend is going to be stressful and/or fun. On Saturday I have my first show with my school team going to be fun but the stressful part is that I have to get Phoebe plaited and groomed the night before clean my tack and get all my stuff ready. I will be worrying the whole night that she will get her plaits out ugh :O Then on Saturday the show starts at half eight and we have to be there for like eight and the show is at least an hour and a half away without a horse box so we have to leave our house at like six in the morning with either one or two horses not even sure yet ugh lol and then on Sunday I get to go hunting going to be fun  Wish us luck  

I am so glad I have the day off school on Monday I can sleep forever lol


----------



## Vidaloco




----------



## savvylover112

Lol that is so funny lol brightened mine anyway lol thanks


----------



## TaMMa89

Custody, instant custody, agreed custody... And what's next?

I studied child welfare laws around 8hrs today. Tomorrow I'll start with... well, some other social law.


----------



## RegalCharm

Well....


----------



## ridingismylife2

I'm getting my hair cut on saturday!!! About time! It's getting waaay too long and unmanageable. 
Haha. 
I will also dye it back to blonde.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I'm getting a 400$ dollar phone tomorrow... :shock: the G1 is amazing.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I'm going to England for Christmas! Yay! To Torguay(sp?).


----------



## Haley

I should be sleeeepppinnnggg. >_<


----------



## Haley

We were supposed to go to Hawaii for Christmas but that's been postponed until next year.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

We never go anywhere for Christmas...but sometimes do for Thanksgiving.

A year ago I wouldn't have even imagined myself getting one of the world most expensive manufactured cell phones...the Tmobile G1... :shock: And here I am today getting the 400$ phone for 150$...hehe. :lol:


----------



## Haley

It's snowing!

Supposedly it's snowing at home too. Probably harder than here too, it's been snowing there since last night.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Haley said:


> It's snowing!
> 
> Supposedly it's snowing at home too. Probably harder than here too, it's been snowing there since last night.


It's supposed to snow here this weekend...I hope it does!


----------



## savvylover112

woa lucky yous I don't get snow EVER


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

savvylover112 said:


> woa lucky yous I don't get snow EVER


Where are you located then? As much as I usually hate snow, I couldn't live someplace without it. But here, it's kinda funny, yesterday was 70 degrees and then tomorrow is going to be 30.


----------



## savvylover112

I live in Ireland cold rain but never cold enough for snow lol never have much sun either lol I call it the bog land lol 

Hey everyone what do you think of option 2 on this link as a kind of riding holiday for just me on my own??? Horse Riding and English Language Holidays for teenagers at Mullingar Equestrian Centre Ireland


----------



## farmpony84

it's been raining for like 5 days here


----------



## TaMMa89

We have snow here at the moment . And I love it.

Guess who studied around 10½hrs today?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

We only have wind here.. no weather but lots of wind. It sucks. I don't know where the winter has gone but apparently it's taking a vacation from Iceland this year.


----------



## Haley

New icon. Not very fancy, but I couldn't be bothered to actually try at 2 am. :lol:


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I am very very glad to be back inside a warm house...this massive snowstorm has made the roads treacherous...sliding down massive hills in a 1.5 ton car is scary. :shock:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Goodbye Ben -- The mini I've been training.


----------



## TaMMa89

What have happened, ChingazMyBoy? :-(.

Okay, since you don't have snow this is for you Shauna. I decided to take some photos for my website today. Unluckily HorseForum blurs it (a lot):


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

TaMMa89 said:


> What have happened, ChingazMyBoy? :-(.
> 
> Okay, since you don't have snow this is for you Shauna. I decided to take some photos for my website today. Unluckily HorseForum blurs it (a lot):
> View attachment 16702


That's a nice photo. 

It's snowy and icy and COLD out. Not that much snow, about 3-4 inches, but enough to make a 30 minute trip-uphill to get home not worthwhile. Last night was enough for me to be convinced not to go out driving today. =S


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

I love my horse


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

oh and yay for snow
it snowed yesterday


----------



## savvylover112

Yay Thanks TaMMa89 its lovely


----------



## TaMMa89

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> That's a nice photo.
> 
> It's snowy and icy and COLD out. Not that much snow, about 3-4 inches, but enough to make a 30 minute trip-uphill to get home not worthwhile. Last night was enough for me to be convinced not to go out driving today. =S


Geez. I believe.

I borrowed my daddy's car when I needed to visit a local store yesterday and noticed all the roads are really slick. Ofcourse we have studded tires during winters but as you know, even them don't ensure that you stay on a road.


----------



## savvylover112

I am in such a bad mood


----------



## TaMMa89

savvylover112 said:


> I am in such a bad mood


What have happened?


----------



## savvylover112

I was meant to be going hunting today and it was cancelled and no one bothered to ring me or my dad to tell us and we arrived out on time and there was no one there and we had to go home


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm sorry. I know you waited that day for a long time.


----------



## savvylover112

Yep I have been hunting twice now and this was going to be the third and was one of the best ones planned I was so looking forward to this


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

TaMMa89 said:


> Geez. I believe.
> 
> I borrowed my daddy's car when I needed to visit a local store yesterday and noticed all the roads are really slick. Ofcourse we have studded tires during winters but as you know, even them don't ensure that you stay on a road.


Yeah, the roads last night were about as bad as they could get. Black ice and all, but I supposed you are probably more accustomed to driving in the stuff than we would be here. At least that's what my cousin told me, when he said Finland was almost always covered in snow when he was there for last year.


----------



## Vidaloco




----------



## TaMMa89

**** :lol:. That's so fun.

Actually I've had all ok Monday today.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Home again...now off to work in freezing temperatures. :-(


----------



## savvylover112

ugh I hate my computer


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I am so tired...must've lifted at least 200lbs of mud/manure from the runs today. @[email protected]


----------



## Cheshire

Man, I wish Lilly was closer...):


----------



## BaileeJJMommy

I am so bored tonight. HELP! lol

And my kids toys keep going off on their own... double HELP! haha


----------



## Cheshire

BaileeJJMommy said:


> I am so bored tonight. HELP! lol
> 
> And my kids toys keep going off on their own... double HELP! haha


That is just slightly creepy, lol.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy

LOL! Your telling me! I am the only one up. There is one that is a cow and milk bowling set thing, that goes MOOOOO! quite often,but the one doing it now is a play barn, that when you open and close the gate, it makes the creaking noise. lol well no one is in the living room to open or close the gate, but its creaking,about 5 different times!


----------



## Cheshire

Oh well at least it isn't a doll laughing or anything of that sort! Probably just an electrical thing, but then again...who knows!

At least your house's previous albeit late owner isn't still lurking in the kitchen from time to time.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy

Cheshire said:


> Oh well at least it isn't a doll laughing or anything of that sort! Probably just an electrical thing, but then again...who knows!
> 
> *At least your house's previous albeit late owner isn't still lurking in the kitchen from time to time.*


HAHA nope that was the last house we lived in! Except she died in my 2 year old daughters room.I always wondered why my daughter never would even step foot in that room,until my husbands family told me that the woman that had the house built overdosed and croaked in there.Gross huh? Needless to say, we moved out as soon as our lease was up!


----------



## moomoo

^Wow, thats creepy :O

Cheshire, are you from Cheshire? lol

I think I am too soft, Misty & Freckles are in the field together and they looked all happy together and I felt bad because I am moving Misty soon, so I decided to give them another day off to chill out together


----------



## Vidaloco

Hi Moomoo.

I'm having meat pie for lunch Yummy


----------



## savvylover112

I don't know what I am having lol


----------



## BaileeJJMommy

I think I am going to have a ham sandwich and a fruit cup!


----------



## savvylover112

I am soooooooo hungry lol


----------



## BaileeJJMommy

I am so irritated right now. I hate Huggies diaper customer service!!! I wish I could have gone through that darn phone... blah

I swear some customer service places are just out to make you mad!!!:evil:


----------



## TaMMa89

Ugh. I wouldn't mind to visit a neighbor city tomorrow but I have to.

I don't even want to imagine that morning bus which is full of students who go either to upper secondary schools or a vocational school located in the neigbor city. The bus is occasionally so full that you can't find a free seat. Then go back with an inside bus line of that city (that drives around the city during the whole day picking & dropping passengers), it can drop me close to the limit of the city and our municipality. 

I really wouldn't mind do that, I try to avoid huge crowds when the swine flu is going around.


----------



## RegalCharm

Tamma I thought you had a drivers licence and car.


Latests news from RUSSIA.

anyway when in Russia don't eat any Kebabs. 

*Cannibals nabbed selling corpse to kebab house*

 


Mon Nov 16, 3:04 pm ET

MOSCOW (Reuters) – Russian police have arrested three homeless people suspected of eating a 25-year-old man they had butchered and selling other bits of the corpse to a local kebab house.
Suspicions were raised when dismembered parts of a human body were found near a bus stop in the outskirts of the Russian city of Perm, 1,150 km (720 miles) east of Moscow.
Three homeless men with previous criminal records have been arrested on suspicion of setting upon a foe with knives and a hammer before chopping up his corpse to eat, local investigators said in a statement on their www.susk.perm.ru Web site.
"After carrying out the crime, the corpse was divided up: part was eaten and part was also sold to a kiosk selling kebabs and pies," the Prosecutor-General's main investigative unit for the Perm region said in a statement issued Friday.
It was not immediately clear from the statement if any of the corpse had been sold to customers.
(Reporting by Guy Faulconbridge; editing by Dmitry Sergeyev)


----------



## BaileeJJMommy

:shock:^Blahhhh.... thats enough to make me puke in my mouth a bit...


----------



## ridingismylife2

I just met my moms new boyfriend.
:O


----------



## Cheshire

RegalCharm said:


> Tamma I thought you had a drivers licence and car.
> 
> 
> Latests news from RUSSIA.
> 
> anyway when in Russia don't eat any Kebabs.
> 
> *Cannibals nabbed selling corpse to kebab house*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon Nov 16, 3:04 pm ET
> 
> MOSCOW (Reuters) – Russian police have arrested three homeless people suspected of eating a 25-year-old man they had butchered and selling other bits of the corpse to a local kebab house.
> Suspicions were raised when dismembered parts of a human body were found near a bus stop in the outskirts of the Russian city of Perm, 1,150 km (720 miles) east of Moscow.
> Three homeless men with previous criminal records have been arrested on suspicion of setting upon a foe with knives and a hammer before chopping up his corpse to eat, local investigators said in a statement on their www.susk.perm.ru Web site.
> "After carrying out the crime, the corpse was divided up: part was eaten and part was also sold to a kiosk selling kebabs and pies," the Prosecutor-General's main investigative unit for the Perm region said in a statement issued Friday.
> It was not immediately clear from the statement if any of the corpse had been sold to customers.
> (Reporting by Guy Faulconbridge; editing by Dmitry Sergeyev)


I don't know why I lol'd.

moomoo - nah, Cheshire is just a random username I chose. I like "cheshire cats", so...:lol:


----------



## moomoo

^ ah, fair enough 

How is everyone


----------



## TaMMa89

RegalCharm said:


> Tamma I thought you had a drivers licence and car.


I have a driving licence but not a car at the moment. I tend to borrow my dad's car when it's possible but if he needs it himself it isn't possible to borrow it.

Well, luckily the bus wasn't that full in this morning.

I read that Russian news some days ago. I'd say something but perhaps it's better that I don't.


----------



## Vidaloco

Yucky icky ick pitooie blobble! I will never eat k bobs again. 
People can be so really very odd. Nuff said


----------



## Haley

:-(

I so wish I didn't have to do that.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

School is slowing down a bit.. or rather the tests have been substituded by assignments but I'm far less stressed about that. And I have my last Danish lesson tomorrow, my last EVER. I've been waiting for it since I started Danish. 

Ah, life is good, leben ist gut, livet er godt, lífið er gott.


----------



## RegalCharm

Iceland has cows,

do you have the brown ones that give chocolate milk?:lol:

and the white and brown ones that give half and half.

If you shake them, do you get milk shakes?


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

Hey Siss, how is your knee?


----------



## Haley

running a malware scan. it's taking forever!

and I have way too many files on my computer. 98,507 scanned so far. I've only had it err.. 10 months. I don't want to know how many are on my other computer. XP


----------



## Vidaloco

I have a bunch of computer housework to do BLAH! My old laptop needs new virus stuff downloaded, I need to get the photos off of it and onto a disk. Sit and wait work :evil:


----------



## RegalCharm

just seen this ad on tv

www.ediblearrangements.com 

something different and unique.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy

Found a GREAT sale YALL!!
Equine Supplies at Jeffers Equine: Horse Supply, Horse Supplies, Horse Vaccines, Discount Horse Supply, Discount Horse Supplies, Horse Product, Equine Product, Equine Supply, Horse Care Product, Tack Supplies, and Equestrian Supplies


----------



## Haley

Soooo hungry. But I don't want to get out of bed, so I guess it will have to wait until the morning. :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Regalcharm - lol :') I really only put it there because it seems to be rather common internet knowlegde that Iceland doesn't have cows.. I then wonder what cow-looking animals my aunt raises and gets milk from is... :lol:

Vida - eh, it's okay right now, but it has been hurting. I also had to keep delaying my appointments because of school and there has been so much pressure on the health system because of the swine flu so I won't get my results until monday.


----------



## savvylover112

OMG I hate my computer


----------



## ridingismylife2

So many people at my school have swine flu or have had swine flu! And a few teachers got it. 
I really hope I don't get it.

One more day until WEEKEND! yay!


----------



## savvylover112

TWO MORE DAYS TILL I SEE NEW MOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Haley

I'm so sad.  The new patch completely ruined my Sims 3 game.


----------



## Vidaloco

My favorite image from the Hubble telescope Ultra deep field
It makes me look at the night sky differently from when I was a kid and thought the moon was made of cheese. 







random much?


More images- http://hubblesite.org/


----------



## Haley

THIS is why you must keep your car cleaned off during the winter. :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Here again! How is everyone today?


----------



## ridingismylife2

I'm in school at the moment and we're watching a super boring movie. Thank god it's friday!


----------



## Vidaloco

OMG thats a lot of snow Haley! More than I would like to see any time soon. The older I get the less I like cold and snow.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I am now fluent in both the languages of horse terminology and computer terminology...the end of the world is near..I shouldn't be speaking fluent computer. :shock:


----------



## TaMMa89

We lost our snow . Hey what's November without snow?


----------



## savvylover112

November without snow over here is a very normal November lol I can't wait to see New Moon tomorrow :


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Tamma - I know how you feel! We've barely had snow this year, only once for about two days! What is up with that? I'm at 65° N, and no snow?

And then people say global warming isn't happening..


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> Tamma - I know how you feel! We've barely had snow this year, only once for about two days! What is up with that? I'm at 65° N, and no snow?
> 
> And then people say global warming isn't happening..


Couldn't agree more. I remember, back in 1990's all the winters were full of snow, even we lived more south than now. And it came early, perhaps in October/very early December. Or then the years have turned it more sweet in my memories (I have my birthday 1st of December and there's a video tape about my 2nd birthday party in the end of 1991 - there wasn't snow then).


----------



## Haley

Vidaloco said:


> OMG thats a lot of snow Haley! More than I would like to see any time soon. The older I get the less I like cold and snow.


LOL, we got loooootss of snow last year. Over 5 feet in some places. All in about 2 weeks time.










It was terrible. We couldn't leave our house for days.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Tamma - yeah, I remember when every winter my relatives' houses would be buried in snow, as in snow higher than the roof. That doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I can't wait till January the second because I'm taking Chinga to the farm going riding with my poppy -- trail riding and then racing and riding with my aunty who will be on her horse. I can't wait, its over 4 000 acers so we will finally get to gallop! Swim in dams, Gallop across hills, herd animals and jump cross country! 

Also Chinga will HAVE to wear his float boots  He hates them, alot of horses do. Oh well, I'll just put them on him in his paddock so he can get use to them. I love my life! Its our first big trip together and my first time travelling over 20 minutes with a horse. Its a whole 8 hour drive!


----------



## Vidaloco

^^ that sounds like a fun adventure


----------



## xAddictionx

Taking the dogs to Petco today!


----------



## moomoo

We get barely any snow ever :-( Just weeks and weeks and weeks of rain :roll:


----------



## savvylover112

Same here moomoo


----------



## Haley

xAddictionx said:


> Taking the dogs to Petco today!


Elliot comes to Petco & PetsMart everytime we go.. he's like a celebrity there. xD


----------



## savvylover112

I love New Moon


----------



## Cheshire

Ow, I think Lilly broke my pinky toe.


----------



## savvylover112

What you think of my new avvie??


----------



## TaMMa89

^^It's nice .


----------



## Haley

^^ Might just be my monitor but it looks really dark.


----------



## Haley

Mwaha. Did lots of shopping today. >


----------



## savvylover112

Oh it is dark lol its meant to be


----------



## Vidaloco

Its 2 weeks today that we have ridden the girls. Thats the longest we have gone in quite a while. Its been rainy and nasty, plus hubby has been working odd hours and getting home late. The last month its feast or famine. We ride every day or we don't ride at all. Not good
I will ride today I will!


----------



## ridingismylife2

I really hope my riding lesson tomorrow will be a good one.
Last week it didn't go too well. I think it was because of the footing though. They had just put new footing and it was too soft and deep and the jump poles were the exact same color as it.
I hate it when my lessons don't go well, because I only get to ride once a week.


----------



## Haley

I can't wait for the mountians to open up! I'm so excited for ski season to start!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I've never gone skiing.. I'd like to try it though, even though I'd look like an idiot.

In a week and 10 hours I'll be starting my christmas exams..


----------



## ridingismylife2

My exams start on thursday.  noooo!


----------



## ridingismylife2

I had a great riding lesson today. 
I got to ride a horse named Bentley and he's super sensitive and great over jumps. 
I really hope that I'll be riding him from now on.


----------



## Cheshire

I'm not looking forward to my Italian final!! ): All the other exams should be fine...

blech.


----------



## savvylover112

I am not looking forward to the christmas exams at all everyone 11 subjects like 11 exams OMG :O


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> I've never gone skiing.. I'd like to try it though, even though I'd look like an idiot.
> 
> In a week and 10 hours I'll be starting my christmas exams..


We had to ski back to my comprehensive school P.E lessons. Personally I hated it. I like(d) ice-skating much better.


----------



## savvylover112

I started Kickboxing


----------



## xAddictionx

tired... and I'm not going riding because it is so nasty out.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have a Geography exam tomorrow and I have no material to study from. :O
The teacher was sick (might have had swine flu, I'm not sure) so we didn't get any and we have no idea what we're supposed to study! And I suck at geography!!!!! :'(


----------



## TaMMa89

^^It's a bit unfair if they still decide to have the exam since you haven't had your material.

Good luck with it anyway.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

TaMMa89 said:


> We had to ski back to my comprehensive school P.E lessons. Personally I hated it. I like(d) ice-skating much better.


 Lucky you though.. Our P.E lessons aren't great, just running around the neighborhood or ballgames, strenght and stamina inside. Many gymnasia here just have the rule that you have to sign in at a gym for atleast 40 mins every week. I'd like that.


----------



## TaMMa89

I didn't like our P.E lessons either.

Update: I got the results of my entrance tests of this autumn. I'd have gotten in that study programme of Master of Business Administration. Still decided to escape yet once more time and will continue also spring semester in that open college where I'm studying at the moment, taking studies in stydy programme of Bachelor of Social Services. Though I felt a bit suspicious when I started to study there in the ongoing autumn, I've found that this is the career that I'd like to have.

So keep studying in open college during the spring semester, then apply for that study programme in real uni of a.s with whole the resources I have. I feel I've finally found my way and it feels good. (Since I think somebody doesn't know: I can't graduate in open college so that's why I have to apply for again and again till I get into some real college).


----------



## moomoo

Woo! Sent of my UCAS yesterday and have applied for zoology in 2011


----------



## savvylover112

I can't wait till christmas  moomoo your avvie is actually nearly right now lol


----------



## moomoo

^Haha yeah  manages a whole year without changing it xD


----------



## savvylover112

lol Well after christmas this year change it lol


----------



## Jehanzeb

Morning everyone,

Hope everyone is doing well .

Today is our Eid Festival and I am at home for a change , so thought why not share my happiness and best wishes with everyone here too.

EiD MuBaRaK!! 

Regards


----------



## ridingismylife2

I had no exams today which = no school!  yay...
I really want to go riding! I envy all of you who have their own horses!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

It's only about 17 days till I can get Máni in. Too bad I don't have a spot yet..

And my exams start on monday. Which means I'll spend all weekend studying. Fun. My friend and I are gonna try to have some fun tonight though.


----------



## Vidaloco

Sounds like everyone is busy busy with studies. I've been slacking all week. My husband took the week off so we have been goofing off mostly. 
He is back to work on Monday so I will play catch up then:-(


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

hey everyone! Who here celebrated thanksgiving?


----------



## TaMMa89

I noticed that now when you have Black Friday there, we have Don't Buy Anything day.

Not any tradition or any common day here. I think it's just a way to advertise nature preservation. Heard about it few days ago very first time in my life.


----------



## Vidaloco

TaMMa89 said:


> I noticed that now when you have Black Friday there, we have *Don't Buy Anything day*.
> 
> Not any tradition or any common day here. I think it's just a way to advertise nature preservation. Heard about it few days ago very first time in my life.


I love that! We get such a kick watching all the goofy people standing in lines to buy Xmas gifts. They do have some great sales, but its not worth it to stand in line and fight the crowds. 
We need to start a tradition for the sane people. Don't Buy Anything day on Black Friday :lol:
We went on a long trail ride today, just got home. Thats a better way to spend the day I think.


----------



## TaMMa89

Well, seems that this day is 27th or 28th November. Or at least Wikipedia says so. Over here it was 27th.

Buy Nothing Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyway, I took my mom to a grocery shop.

Did you have a good Black Friday trail riding?


----------



## Vidaloco

It was lovely Janita. Perfect day for it, sunny and unusually warm. We went into some new areas. One of my neighbors just bought a large piece of land and had mowed along the fence line. It made a nice trail. I should have taken the camera. There is a tall rocky hill that you could see for miles from. Much nicer than going shopping, though we have to head to town today :-(


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Windows 7 is phenomenal!!!!!


----------



## savvylover112

I want to go back to bed


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Finally we have some snow here, albeit it's only around ankle deep.


----------



## TaMMa89

Same here. I slept around 3 hours during the previous night.


----------



## savvylover112

My friends are all idiots who need to be taught some life lessons


----------



## TaMMa89

Wow, Sis.

Send some here too :wink:.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have my Finnish exam in 3 hours! :O AHHH!
I hate exams!


----------



## Attitude05

my horse has finished its round of Bromo TMPS,


yipeee


----------



## savvylover112

I hate exams


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm done with 1 out of seven exams. I think I did alright, but it was actually pretty much to study, a recent novel, a book about languages, mostly indo-european, history of icelandic, pronounciation and so forth, and a book called Snorra-Edda which was written in the early twelvehundreds.


----------



## TaMMa89

Well, I have my 20th birthday tomorrow and I'll spend it 200km away here doing some exams & taking the last contact learning day of this autumn semester. Have to wake up at 4am and I'll be back here around 5pm, so Happy Birthday to me.


----------



## ridingismylife2

^ At 4am! :O 
omg... poor you!

i have an Ethics exam tomorrow. I am definitely going to fail! I don't understand anything and I'm not the kind of person who can easily write what I'm thinking. It's hard to explain. :/ Ethics is just too philosophical for me (and I almost failed philosophy!). 
AHHH! :O


----------



## savvylover112

Tomorrow I have a religion history and maths exam and they are all an hour and a half long


----------



## reveriesgirly

exams suck .


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have a feeling I failed the ethics exam! It was SOOOO hard!
And I'm not the only one. One girl next to me wrote nothing at all. 
And another one said she only answered one essay question. 
Major Fail!


----------



## TaMMa89

I had my Finnish & English exams today. They were so easy if I compare them with my upper secondary exams.

Hope Ethics went well anyway, Kaila!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I am very pleased that Colorado finally put the no cell phone use under 18 and no texting while driving for anyone law in place.  It's about time that two of the busiest cities in the country actually have this enforced. Texting While Driving Now Illegal in CO


----------



## Vidaloco

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> I am very pleased that Colorado finally put the no cell phone use under 18 and no texting while driving for anyone law in place.  It's about time that two of the busiest cities in the country actually have this enforced. Texting While Driving Now Illegal in CO


Kansas is talking no texting, but I wish they would go the whole thing and no cell phone use at all unless its bluetooth.


----------



## savvylover112

I am going to start eventing next year


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Vidaloco said:


> Kansas is talking no texting, but I wish they would go the whole thing and no cell phone use at all unless its bluetooth.


I agree. We were out driving the other day, and saw a guy using the speaker phone on his cell, while still holding it up to his face and only using one hand to drive...thought it was awfully contradictory and just as unsafe as talking normally while driving.


----------



## reveriesgirly

does that mean nobody at all can get a cell phone unless there 18 ?


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

reveriesgirly said:


> does that mean nobody at all can get a cell phone unless there 18 ?


No they just cant use them while driving at all, and anyone 18+ can still talk on the phone while driving, just can't text or do anything besides talk.


----------



## moomoo

Only under 18s can't talk on the phone? 
personally, I think it should be everyone, if anything as you get older you get more careless driving and pick up bad habits 
How is everyone?


----------



## savvylover112

I am fine moomoo  hows the weather in merry old england its very cold next door in Ireland


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I agree moomoo
Here all mobile phone usage while driving without a hands-free operator is forbidden for everyone, so no talking and no texting.

speaking of mobile phones, mine finally broke on monday. I had had it for 3 and a half years and it had suffered through some use and abuse. More of the latter. But I need to buy a new one, any recommandations? We don't have as wide of an variety here, but opinions never hurt.


----------



## moomoo

The weather has been a bit cold & rainy here too  Yesterday my car had ice on it :O Its been nice today though, and its my day off college (pretty much anyway) so I got to ride  

Yeah, my old phone got thrown around a lot too :lol: I recently got the Samsung tocco ultra  I think its awesome, the camera on it is better than my actual digital camera


----------



## TaMMa89

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> No they just cant use them while driving at all, and anyone 18+ can still talk on the phone while driving, just can't text or do anything besides talk.


Agree. Over here, it's forbidden, regardess of your age. Or you can talk but you have to use a handsfree.

Sis, I suggest Nokia. My one works still very well, despite of the fact that it has suffered some abuse too :wink:.


----------



## savvylover112

OMG it's nearly Christmas time is going so fast


----------



## fuzzyfeet

Hi people!


----------



## TaMMa89

Hi there .


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

moomoo said:


> Only under 18s can't talk on the phone?
> personally, I think it should be everyone, if anything as you get older you get more careless driving and pick up bad habits





Sissimut-icehestar said:


> I agree moomoo
> Here all mobile phone usage while driving without a hands-free operator is forbidden for everyone, so no talking and no texting.


Yep. Over 18 you can still talk but can't text, but under 18 no phone usage while driving unless its an emergency. I think it should be all ages as well.

It's supposed to be a high of 13 degrees F with a 60% chance of snow tomorrow and I have to work in the barn without heat. brr!!!


----------



## ridingismylife2

YAY! I finished all my exams! And I passed geography! WOOO!
I had my health exam today. It was a little confusing but I wrote a lot, so she better pass me xD hahaha....


----------



## Attitude05

Go nokia's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Yeeouch. It is 9 degrees outside...and only getting up to 13 today. :shock: I don't think I'm going to be going outside today.


----------



## TaMMa89

Phew! It was a hard riding lesson today. The teacher even broke my whip (no, she didn't get angry with me).


----------



## savvylover112

I can't wait till the weekend till this week is over


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'll have a rather lousy weekend, studying for my maths exam. I'm already tired of studying for exams and I have 5 of them left...


----------



## Vidaloco

We have reservations for a cowboy Christmas show and dinner tonight.. Tony has taken the night off, I'm all dressed, make up and all and my heart just isn't in it. Tony is feeling sick with a cold and I have the sniffles but the tickets were $80 and we already paid for them. Guess we'll suck it up and head out into the cold dark night. :-(


----------



## moomoo

^ Same I crashed my car this morning (absolutely fine still drivable and everyone ok) and I am off to am 18th tonight  I should be all syked but, nope. 

On a brighter note, I got a conditional from liverpool


----------



## Vidaloco

I'm glad we went, it was fun. Tony is feeling much worse with a cold though so it would probably have been better to stay home. 
I'm glad you're alright Moomoo. Didn't you just get that car? or was it your driving license, or both? Its good to get that first accident out of the way quickly though :wink::lol:
Merry Christmas by the way :lol:


----------



## moomoo

Well, I got the car & my license in April, but the car is old and crappy anyway  It was only a 30mph/less bump just a pain in the buttocks I have to claim insurance to fix my headlight. Anyway I had an awesome time last night and I'm glad you did too


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww hope your hubby gets well soon, Maureen! :sad:.

It's the Independence Day tomorrow. Some of my friends who live in bigger cities will participate celebrations organized there. I'd be fun but I think we don't have any bigger celebration here. I've heard some cities organize an Independence Prom, something like that could be nice to participate.

Anyway, there are still some nice traditions that I can attend in my home.


----------



## Vidaloco

Tony is feeling much better today, thanks for the well wishes Janita. He had to head to his home town (about 80 miles away) to pick up a buck his brother in law shot. He shoots them and we take the meat. They don't like venison and I hate to see it wasted. I don't understand why people hunt if they don't need or want the meat.


----------



## Vidaloco

OMG Janita, I totally missed wishing you a happy birthday 
Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww... You don't suck. That happens.

Thank you for wishing Happy Bday .

I'm looking forward Mrs. president's festive reception (or a broadcast about that) tonight. I'm not sure how many guests she has tonight but I bet something around 2,000. At least the reception takes some hours.


----------



## ridingismylife2

TaMMa89 said:


> Aww... You don't suck. That happens.
> 
> Thank you for wishing Happy Bday .
> 
> I'm looking forward Mrs. president's festive reception (or a broadcast about that) tonight. I'm not sure how many guests she has tonight but I bet something around 2,000. At least the reception takes some hours.



I never watch it xD Too boring. I could hear my mom watching it though.


----------



## TaMMa89

Okay, I think I couldn't watch it too if I didn't do something else coevally. Like now I'm surffing on the web while the tv is on somewhere around me. 

But some of the ladies' dresses are so beautiful there!

Actually I've watched tv a lot today. The Unknown Soldier, Army Parade in Riihimäki and now that reception session. Normally I don't watch tv that much, except if I'm watching some movie.


----------



## savvylover112

OMG Christmas is so close now its unbelievable lol


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

4 hours later and many brain cells lost..I finally made a new awesome sig.


----------



## Vidaloco

^^^And well worth the 4 hours. Nice sig


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Vidaloco said:


> ^^^And well worth the 4 hours. Nice sig


Thanks. It started to drive me crazy towards the end, so I'm glad it turned out well.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

psst.. wanna know a secret that none of my "real life" friends even know?
I just got my upper braces off :grin:


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> psst.. wanna know a secret that none of my "real life" friends even know?
> I just got my upper braces off :grin:


Congrats!!!  Feels awesome doesn't it? I got mine off a year ago, such a relief!

Too cold outside for me...lalala...


----------



## savvylover112

oh cool


----------



## Vidaloco

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> psst.. wanna know a secret that none of my "real life" friends even know?
> I just got my upper braces off :grin:


Thats so cool Sis! You need to post a photo with a big smile


----------



## savvylover112

I fell like I should be the adult


----------



## TaMMa89

Great to hear, Sis. Yay for you!


----------



## moomoo

Ooh it was awesome when I got my braces off! Although I only had them on for a few months 

Its nearly my birthday too!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

thanks everyone  Now I can't wait to get my lower ones off.. it is a bit frustrating that they're still on x(


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hey everyone. Sorry for not being drop in, been really busy though I have been checking in and out here over the past few days.

I am glad your braces are off now Moomoo, it must be a great relief. . I remember my sister had to have them too and I can imagine they hurt quite a lot.
Do you have to wear retainers now? As far as I remember my sister had to wear them for good few months.

How is everyone else doing? Sissi? TaMMa? have you seen RegalCharm and others dropping by?

Regards to everyone .


----------



## ridingismylife2

WOOOO! My schedule now is AWESOME! 
Mondays: 9:45- 12:20
Tuesdays: 9:45- 11:00
Wednesday: 8:15-15:45
Thursdays: 9:45-11:00
Fridays: 8:15-9:30 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :O :O :O
I'm doing a few courses independently so that's why I have such short days. 
I'm so happy! hahah...
I also had a good riding lesson today.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I sure hope my dad was joking about selling the Avalanche and getting a red GMC this weekend...if he picks me up and he indeed does have this 'new' truck, I will indeed have a heart attack. :shock:


----------



## ridingismylife2

I'm sooo bored :/


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

It's only 1 degree out and that the winds are supposed to pick up to 40-50mph in a few hours for the rest of the day/night and that there is ONLY a few inches of snow on the ground. Pathetic. Oh well, it's a good day to sit by the fireplace and chill out online. :lol:


----------



## savvylover112

Ok I am so confused right now lol


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

savvylover112 said:


> Ok I am so confused right now lol


Aww, why so?


----------



## savvylover112

Because my Mammy put our christmas prezzies under the tree and I really want to know what one is but I thought I knew and now I know I am completely wrong lol Oh and I have no clue how I passed my Irish exam lol


----------



## TaMMa89

ridingismylife2 said:


> WOOOO! My schedule now is AWESOME!
> Mondays: 9:45- 12:20
> Tuesdays: 9:45- 11:00
> Wednesday: 8:15-15:45
> Thursdays: 9:45-11:00
> Fridays: 8:15-9:30 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :O :O :O
> I'm doing a few courses independently so that's why I have such short days.
> I'm so happy! hahah...
> I also had a good riding lesson today.


Back to my upper secondary school times, I remember I had a day when I had only 2 Art lessons during some period of my 2nd year. I still had to stay at a school around 5 hours because of bus schedules. That was annoying.

I'm ok, Jehanzeb. Finishing my open-distance college autumn semester. Thanks for asking .

I think RC discusses pretty regularly here at the moment.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Gah, I felt that my time-table was so full this semester and I'll have even more classes next semester :/ 
Eh, it beats working 70 hours a week.. although the paychecks at the end of those weeks sure are nice :wink:


----------



## Walkamile

Ugh it's snowing! Predicting 7 or more inches. Well, bound to happen, winter is here!


----------



## savvylover112

All I want for Christmas is yoooooouuuuuuuuuuuuu :


----------



## TaMMa89

I... will... fall... asleep.

Slept around 2hrs during the last night and feel very tired now. I still try to stay awake for few hours. If I go to bed now I'll probably wake up too early tomorrow.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

TaMMa89 said:


> I... will... fall... asleep.
> 
> Slept around 2hrs during the last night and feel very tired now. I still try to stay awake for few hours. If I go to bed now I'll probably wake up too early tomorrow.


That is frustrating. =( I'm sorry.

Blue sky....freezing temps. Can't win apparently.


----------



## ridingismylife2

WOOOO!
Only one week of school left until holiday!
YAY!!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I have one test left.. and it's the most boring test of them all x( Danish..
But by this time tomorrow I won't have to worry about school any time soon :smile:


----------



## Vidaloco

My niece is graduating from the University of Kansas this weekend so I'm off to Lawrence. Should be fun.


----------



## savvylover112

Have fun


----------



## ridingismylife2

i seriously HATE this computer! ARGHHHHHH! 
-.-


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

DONE! woohoo :smile:
no more danish, ever :smile:
*goes off to celebrate*


----------



## savvylover112

Can't wait till tomorrow but I am a bit nervous too :O 

"When the cats come out the bats come out to play"~~~ The morning after by timbaland and SoShy Featuring Nelly Furtardo


----------



## TaMMa89

Have fun, Maureen.

I've searched videos for hours and hours on Youtube. I've decided to enlarge my website and add a some kind of "fun corner" there, also some funny Youtube videos included. I started to think about copyright issues and caught that you can embed Youtube stuff on your website or blog and there's even a code for it, as far as the videos you embed has been legally uploaded on Youtube. Now I've found some funny videos and tried to find out if they're legally there. I don't want that the server who offers me my website will remove whole my site after the hours I've spent with developing it (that's what they can do if they find illegal material on your site).

Btw, Sis, do you celebrate Saint Lucy's Day on the 13th in this month?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Bleh, need to go to bed. I found a new "toy" (AKA way to edit videos) and am having way too much fun. Need to go to bed, this is supposed to be the one night I get enough sleep!


----------



## Walkamile

Yup, it is definitely winter here! Already tired of hauling water, breaking ice, and struggling with the wheel barrel through the snow.

But, it sure is beautiful out there! :lol:


----------



## IheartPheobe

Yes, it is DEFINATELY winter!! Haha it's freezing!!


----------



## myhorsesonador

Theres still not enough posts on here.


----------



## savvylover112

Yeah I wonder will we ever reach a million posts I think we will especially since there are so many people who regularly post on here


----------



## IheartPheobe

yeh I think it's possible 
about to go ride diesel. . wearing a long sleeve shirt with a really thick tanktop under, a sweatshirt and a northface. . haha hopefully I'll be warm enough!! :} He was soo good when we rode on Wednesday.. so I'm hoping it'll be the same


----------



## Vidaloco

I'll be happy when this reaches 10,000 posts.  much less a million. I think I was the second or third post on this thread, I'll have to go back to page one. 

Nieces graduation was really nice. She was in the top 10 in her class. I think there were 180 students in the business school so thats pretty good.


----------



## Vidaloco

Nope I was post #12. Weird it was almost 2 years ago on the 20th of this month


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Oh goodness...what have I gotten myself into again...? pokemon. :lol:


----------



## savvylover112

Oh I love pokemon lol


----------



## TaMMa89

Great to hear you had good time, Maureen .

Over here, our outdoor temperature has gone down quickly. In the morning it was around -1*C, then just few hours later -7, -11 and now it has settled around -13*C and I can feel also temperature inside is lower that what I've accustomed to. So I just crawled under my lovely warm duvet and think I won't come out before it's warmer here :wink:.

Anyway, it's great that we finally got our snow.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> Oh goodness...what have I gotten myself into again...? pokemon. :lol:


Lol, I found an old pokemon gameboy game last month, forgot how much fun it is!


----------



## ridingismylife2

It's been snowing the whole day today. 
And it's freeeeezing and it's going to get much much colder this week.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

We have been having warm weather, but a bit windy. Enough to be able to lean back into the wind and have it hold you upright. But it's a lot calmer now :smile:


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

savvylover112 said:


> Oh I love pokemon lol





1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Lol, I found an old pokemon gameboy game last month, forgot how much fun it is!


Hehe...I was meaning the card game. :lol: But yes, I play the gameboy games too. =P They are fun!


----------



## savvylover112

I had the best weekend ever ever ever


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

savvylover112 said:


> I had the best weekend ever ever ever


 What'd you do?


----------



## savvylover112

Ok just remember you asked for it lol 

Here goes:
Well on Saturday I got up really early to head off to our inter-schools show jumping competition. In the competition we were actually the only team in our class so we won on default lol we won grooming kits and stuff like that. In the class we each had to jump twice and in the two rounds me and Phoebe got clears rounds I was so happy with my little horse yesterday  Then later on I decided to go into the individual class as well just for another class that was a bit higher than the team one. In the warm up arena Phoebe was jumping out of her skin and jumped this really wide oxer and I told her no matter how it went in the competition I was already proud of her for jumping that for me. We ended up having one pole down but we had a competitive time and Phoebe jumped everything great  So that was Saturday 

So today I went hunting for the first time in weeks been missing it so so so much. We got on the trail of a fox so we had a good run at the start while the hounds hunted which is always fun. Then later on about six of us got left behind from the masters and we thought we were lost lol Me and Nicole were the only ones with horses who were brave enough to jump the big drains with bogs in them so we went off the two youngest of the group to try and find the hunts men lol It was so much fun we took the hardest ways with loads of drains to jump and again Phoebe was jumping out of her skin for me it was amazing. Eventually the other four caught up and we went out on the road because it was getting dark so we assumed that the hunts masters had gone back to the pub well we were right and all was well again and we got home safe and sound and had a great day out  

So that was my weekend


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

savvylover112 said:


> Ok just remember you asked for it lol
> 
> Here goes:
> Well on Saturday I got up really early to head off to our inter-schools show jumping competition. In the competition we were actually the only team in our class so we won on default lol we won grooming kits and stuff like that. In the class we each had to jump twice and in the two rounds me and Phoebe got clears rounds I was so happy with my little horse yesterday  Then later on I decided to go into the individual class as well just for another class that was a bit higher than the team one. In the warm up arena Phoebe was jumping out of her skin and jumped this really wide oxer and I told her no matter how it went in the competition I was already proud of her for jumping that for me. We ended up having one pole down but we had a competitive time and Phoebe jumped everything great  So that was Saturday
> 
> So today I went hunting for the first time in weeks been missing it so so so much. We got on the trail of a fox so we had a good run at the start while the hounds hunted which is always fun. Then later on about six of us got left behind from the masters and we thought we were lost lol Me and Nicole were the only ones with horses who were brave enough to jump the big drains with bogs in them so we went off the two youngest of the group to try and find the hunts men lol It was so much fun we took the hardest ways with loads of drains to jump and again Phoebe was jumping out of her skin for me it was amazing. Eventually the other four caught up and we went out on the road because it was getting dark so we assumed that the hunts masters had gone back to the pub well we were right and all was well again and we got home safe and sound and had a great day out
> 
> So that was my weekend


Congrats on winning. Sounds like you had a good time with that. 

I've always wanted to go on a hunt. My aunt and uncle live in upstate NY, and when they've photographed some of the fox hunts up in that area, I've went with them to follow the horses and such on the back roads and fields. It looks so fun, I'd love to do it some time.


----------



## savvylover112

It is one of the best experiences on horse back ever lol I love it so so so much 

Oh today my mam said I was too tired to go to school so I could stay off and tomorrow I am meant to have a half day so she said there is no point in going in lol I love my mammy


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

savvylover112 said:


> It is one of the best experiences on horse back ever lol I love it so so so much
> 
> Oh today my mam said I was too tired to go to school so I could stay off and tomorrow I am meant to have a half day so she said there is no point in going in lol I love my mammy


I bet!!!
Aw, that was nice of her. =)


----------



## ridingismylife2

It was sooo cold today! Especially during my riding lesson. My fingers still kinda hurt and it's been a few hours since I had it. My legs, toes and fingers froze and I could barely hold on to the reins. 
brrrr....


----------



## savvylover112

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> I bet!!!
> Aw, that was nice of her. =)


Yeah it was I am going to try to convince her to let me off the rest of the week because that is all I have left of school till my holidays lol


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

savvylover112 said:


> Yeah it was I am going to try to convince her to let me off the rest of the week because that is all I have left of school till my holidays lol


Hehe. I know how that works. =D

I'm pretty happy...my boss let me have a week and a half off of work at the barn starting after this next Monday!!! ^_^ I actually have over a week to myself and to spend with my family and my fiances family for the first time in a year!!!


----------



## xAddictionx

I am tired...
grrr school tomorrow!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

What in the world am I doing up at 1:52am?! :shock:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

mmm it's almost 2 pm and I just woke up :lol: I love christmas vacation


----------



## TaMMa89

There's something wrong with my sleeping patterns too. In the last evening I went to bed around 10:30pm. Normally I don't do it so early but stay up pretty late :lol:.


----------



## savvylover112

Yeah normally Janita is on the chat room really late talking to all of us when she should be in bed lol


----------



## SmoothTrails

Grrr I hate finals week


----------



## savvylover112

I only have like 4 days of school left


----------



## SmoothTrails

I only have 2!!!  but the finals between now and then suck


----------



## TaMMa89

savvylover112 said:


> Yeah normally Janita is on the chat room really late talking to all of us when she should be in bed lol


Yea, but that's possible to me since I can contrive my own schedule during the next day. I wouldn't do that if I had to wake up at 8:00am every morning or something like that :lol:.

Well, I try to turn my diurnal rhytmn more human anyway :wink:. I bet it isn't very healthy to live as a night owl very long periods at a time. Aside that it's winter which means that you barely never see a daylight if you stay up all night long and sleep during the most of the next day. Days are short here and I've noticed that rhythm like this will have affections on your mood because you always have to stay in darkness. It's a bit different during summers when days are long and nights pretty light too.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I've just been going crazy these past days.. staying up till, oh about 5 am... :blush:
well, Máni will get his shoes on tonight, so I'll be getting up earlier tomorrow to ride :smile:


----------



## savvylover112

I wish I got to ride today


----------



## gypsygirl

savvylover112 said:


> I wish I got to ride today


im sorry !! i hope you get to go see your horses at least =]

im probably not going to ride today, because my horses both had a couple hard rides in a row & im not going to ride one of my training horses bc all i do is jump him & i dont jump when its this cold =[


----------



## TaMMa89

savvylover112 said:


> I wish I got to ride today


You didn't? :-(.


----------



## savvylover112

Nope its no fair I got the day off school yesterday and today and didn't get to ride either day yesterday I didn't ride because I was very tired and just stayed in bed lol and today by the time I got all the horsey stuff done it was getting dark


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Hi everyone! I've been neglecting my duties to come on here today. >_< But here I am! 
How is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## ridingismylife2

*Fudge!*

I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo annoyed at the moment. 
I was supposed to go to England for xmas but it's not looking good (no money). I was so excited to see my dad who just moved there from Thailand because I haven't seen him for a couple of years, but now that's not gonna happen!
I'm soooo upset! 
I absolutely hate money at the moment! it seems like no one in my family has any!:evil::evil::evil::-x:-x:-x:evil::evil::evil:
I am very close to bursting out in tears! 
I won't though because I am way too used to this kind S**T!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

ridingismylife2 said:


> I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo annoyed at the moment.
> I was supposed to go to England for xmas but it's not looking good (no money). I was so excited to see my dad who just moved there from Thailand because I haven't seen him for a couple of years, but now that's not gonna happen!
> I'm soooo upset!
> I absolutely hate money at the moment! it seems like no one in my family has any!:evil::evil::evil::-x:-x:-x:evil::evil::evil:
> I am very close to bursting out in tears!
> I won't though because I am way too used to this kind S**T!


*huggggg* That sounds awfully disappointing. :-( I hope you are able to still see him sometime. =)

I'm leaving at noon for 5 days...if I get driven up the wall by those kids again I will not hesitate to implode. :shock:


----------



## savvylover112

I will make it through school for two more days, I will make it through school for two more days, I WILL!!!!!

I feel like I am going to explode right now the teachers are not letting up at all on the work load bar one or two even though we only have two days left well two and a half but I am not going in on the half day and I just feel like I need a break right now. I really can't wait till these two days are over and Christmas is on its way. It is the best time of year for me and I am really looking forward to it this year even with all the talk of recession and the awful budget we were forced with this year.

Well mini rant over cookies to anyone who read this


----------



## Vidaloco

I have been AWOL for a week or so from the forum so Hi everyone!
My niece got graduated from university, hubby is feeling better so I'm back for awhile  Got a short ride in on Vida and Fras today. Its been almost 3 weeks since we rode. Bad weather, illness and just plan busy kept us out of the saddle.


----------



## Sunny06

Welcome back! I thought something was missing, lol


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww I'm really sorry, Kaila. I believe you were looking forward that trip very eagerly. I really hope you'll see your dad as soon as possible.

Welcome back, Maureen.

I had very nice riding lesson today, despite of freezing temperature. We did some quadrille patterns. The only drawback was that the horse didn't seem to be so enthusiastic at all. Perhaps she had her mare days :wink:.


----------



## ridingismylife2

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> *huggggg* That sounds awfully disappointing. :-( I hope you are able to still see him sometime. =)
> 
> I'm leaving at noon for 5 days...if I get driven up the wall by those kids again I will not hesitate to implode. :shock:


We thankfully got it figured out. My grandparents paid the trip for me which I am soooooooooo thankful for. They already paid my riding lessons for me and my last phone bill. 
<3


----------



## TaMMa89

ridingismylife2 said:


> We thankfully got it figured out. My grandparents paid the trip for me which I am soooooooooo thankful for. They already paid my riding lessons for me and my last phone bill.
> <3



I'm happy for you. It's great to hear that you managed to figure it out .


----------



## savvylover112

Yay you get to go see your dad I am so happy for you this is great


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

ridingismylife2 said:


> We thankfully got it figured out. My grandparents paid the trip for me which I am soooooooooo thankful for. They already paid my riding lessons for me and my last phone bill.
> <3


That's awesome. =) I'm glad you got it all figured out. =)

Anyone else feel like today was a super long day? I'm exhausted!!


----------



## ridingismylife2

OMG it's FREEZING outside! I just got home and I actually cannot feel my legs, toes, face and hands! It's about -20*C.
Too cold!


----------



## TaMMa89

ridingismylife2 said:


> OMG it's FREEZING outside! I just got home and I actually cannot feel my legs, toes, face and hands! It's about -20*C.
> Too cold!


We have only around -11... :wink:. I don't know how that's possible, I assume we should have lower temperatures than you since you live on a coast and we don't.


----------



## ridingismylife2

We get the winds from the sea though, so that just makes it even colder. :/
I remember some years ago I went to Kuopio (family lives there) and it was warmer there than Helsinki.

I'm still completely frozen! I have 2 shirts on, 2 hoodies on, warm pants and skiing socks and I was under my blanket for almost 1.5 hours while watching a movie and it still feels like I just came in from outside. :/


----------



## TaMMa89

Okay. I've always thought that the sea would keep it warmer (my old town was a seaport and it didn't seem to be more warmer there than now here... Well it was a lovely 1990s when winters were colder anywhere and anyway). Okay, we have a lake here but I don't think it's big enough to impact on things.

I remember I was visiting Helsinki few weeks before Christmas few years ago and it started to bucket down there. Back to the southeast Finland, it all came down as snow.

Hope you'll get warmer weather soon too.


----------



## Vidaloco

Christmas next week and I'm coming down with a cold or flu.
I think I have a fever, my chest is congested and a sore throat. :-cry: I think I will go back to bed.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Ah, get better Vida!

I got my grades today :smile: Three 10's and 5 9's :smile: I'm pretty pleased :grin:


----------



## LIKKERMERCHANT

Vidaloco said:


> Christmas next week and I'm coming down with a cold or flu.
> I think I have a fever, my chest is congested and a sore throat. :-cry: I think I will go back to bed.


hope you are better by christmas


----------



## ridingismylife2

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> Ah, get better Vida!
> 
> I got my grades today :smile: Three 10's and 5 9's :smile: I'm pretty pleased :grin:



Lucky! Mine is full of 5's, 7's, 6's, 8's and a few 9's. :/


----------



## TaMMa89

Hope you'll get well soon, Maureen.

I think 7, 8 are pretty good grades, Kaila. 9 is obviously good.

I had very fun Christmas party with our riding club today.


----------



## lacyloo

Hey horse people


----------



## Vidaloco

I'm feeling better today, sore throat is much improved. Still congested though. 
Good job on the grades Sis


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

9:31 is WAY too early to be up on a Saturday for me. :shock:


----------



## savvylover112

lol Yep it is iryde I wasn't up until 12 o'clock today lol


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

savvylover112 said:


> lol Yep it is iryde I wasn't up until 12 o'clock today lol


Laaaaazzy. =P Haha, I wish I slept that late!!


----------



## savvylover112

I woke up at like 10 and then fell asleep till 12 lol It was great


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

i woke at 8:30


----------



## Walkamile

I slept in until 7:20 this morning! Needless to say, the horses were NOT impressed!


----------



## savvylover112

Lol my Mam did the horses this morning  its great having someone who will do them because she has a horse too so I don't need to worry


----------



## Walkamile

Savvylover, my daughter would do that occasionally for me so I could have a morning off. One more reason I miss her so much since she moved to Boston to go to school.


----------



## savvylover112

Aw thats no fair now you have no one to do it so you can't be lazy like me lol


----------



## Walkamile

HaHa! Enjoy these times, they do not last forever! Think of me in the morning, below zero temps , hauling (by hand) warm water buckets and feed for my horses. They are calling to me to "hurry up, we're hungry!".

Snuggle deep in your warm comfy bed and smile, life is good! :lol:


----------



## savvylover112

Lol yep indeed in a couple of years I will be gone from Ireland living in England in college and will hopefully have my own horse and I will be doing DIY livery so I will have to get up extra early lol


----------



## TaMMa89

Hi ladies and fellas.

It's 9:55am and I'm awake even I wouldn't need to. I think I woke up around an hour and a half ago. There have to be something wrong with me :lol:.

Well, I think I've lost high-definition quality in my right eye when I watch far away but see well when I watch somewhere close to me. I admit I'm a bit worried since I just noticed that one day in the previous week (think I haven't had this earlier) and it's just my right eye when I can see with my left eye really well also close and far.

I think I'll go to visit an optician if this doesn't go away within few days.


----------



## Attitude05

my old horse had a blind spot....


----------



## ridingismylife2

That sucks Janita! I hope it goes away. 

I'm going to England today!  YAY!


----------



## Smarby

We've got heaps of snow! Wooo!

http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/SNOW09003.jpg


----------



## ridingismylife2

We too 
We've had a few snow storms today.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

we;ve got a wee bit of snow this morning but nothing major
oscar was a bit wary of the snow lol


----------



## moomoo

Thats awesome  Where in England?

We have had a whole INCH AND A HALF of snow!!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

im in ireland lol
woah thats loads!!


----------



## taylor12

Wow!!!!!!!!!!! ALOT of people replyed.


----------



## reveriesgirly

i have 3 1/2 feet


----------



## TaMMa89

Have a nice trip, Kaila .

So you got snow? I heard there have been some snowstorms around the world, especially there where you normally don't get snow. Hope you'll enjoy it. We got a bit (more) too, but it's normal here.


----------



## moomoo

> i have 3 1/2 feet


Pft rub it in xD

We used to get snow all the time when we were little but we haven't had snow this good for about 4 years


----------



## TaMMa89

Okay. I decided to book an appointment to optometrist today. I'll meet her tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

moomoo said:


> Pft rub it in xD
> 
> We used to get snow all the time when we were little but we haven't had snow this good for about 4 years


are you in england! manchester and bristol airport are shut down because of the snow and people are snowed in lol


----------



## ridingismylife2

There's no snow here in Torquay. And it's warm compared to Finland!  haha...


----------



## moomoo

Yeah! I live near-ish Manchester airport  Didn't know it was closed xD Its a bit pathetic being snowed in by 2 inches of snow!


----------



## Walkamile

Good Grief! It's only 8:15 and I can't keep my eyes open!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

^ Yeah...same here, today has been a long day. I'm exhausted!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

gah, itðs almost 2:30 AM and I can't fall asleep.. and I have to be up at 6 AM x(


----------



## reveriesgirly

We used to get snow all the time when we were little but we haven't had snow this good for about 4 years :grin: 

gahhh ! that sucks "/


----------



## TaMMa89

Ah Sis, you'll have a long day tomorrow (today).

I had my hairdresser today and I've started to play around with the idea if I dared to dye a dark purple strip in my hair myself, just in the right side of my "fringe".

Going to meet the optometrist after an hour and a half.


----------



## Attitude05

......


----------



## moomoo

Its snowing again today  Which is awesome but I feel bad Misty is stuck in the stable with possibly another ride in the indoor :lol: Atleast she is warm and cosy 

I hope its good news about your eye and a purple streak would look awesome  My friend just had one done


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I love "crazy" hair colours :smile: I used to have a pink streak myself


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> I love "crazy" hair colours :smile: I used to have a pink streak myself


So do I! I've not had my hair entirely blonde for over a year. :lol: Last year I put pink streaks in my hair, then early this year dyed all of my hair dark blue, then this past August dyed my hair pink and neon orange. :lol: The dying hair bug is contagious. :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Wow... It's snowed like crazy here this morning. I took my mom to work and honestly couldn't see more than perhaps around 5-6 meters in front of me while driving :shock:.


----------



## savvylover112

Lucky all we are getting is frost and hard ground can't do anything with the horses in this weather but feed them


----------



## ridingismylife2

URGHHH! I'm NEVER going to give a critique again! 
I hate it when people attack me for trying to be helpful! 
jeeeeez!


----------



## ridingismylife2

savvylover112 said:


> Lucky all we are getting is frost and hard ground can't do anything with the horses in this weather but feed them



That sucks  
There's no snow here in Torquay but it the ground is a little slippery and I fell  haha...  :lol:


----------



## savvylover112

Hey I know what your talking about with the attacking on my thread I thought you were just trying to help me out and it does affect her how my position is so like its ok at least I the thread starter knows where you are coming from 

Yeah I nearly fell trying to give my pony his hay lol its funny and sore at the same time


----------



## ridingismylife2

savvylover112 said:


> Hey I know what your talking about with the attacking on my thread I thought you were just trying to help me out and it does affect her how my position is so like its ok at least I the thread starter knows where you are coming from
> 
> Yeah I nearly fell trying to give my pony his hay lol its funny and sore at the same time



 thanks. 

My dad fell aswell and he almost did the splits! And he broke his expensive shoes xD lol!


----------



## moomoo

^ Same my poor pony hasn't been out the stable today because the last week I have managed to get to the indoor, but the snow melted then immediately refroze to ice and it wasn't worth a broken pony xD So I just had to halve her feed and leave her to it  Her bed is amazing now though, I spent forever and a day doing it :lol:


----------



## savvylover112

Two hunts in a row have been cancelled because of it but even if they were on I wouldn't go because the ground is too hard and the roads are too slippy I don't want to risk Phoebe's cute little legs lol


----------



## Vidaloco

Hi everyone 
I'm still alive and still sick but better than I was. Not sure if its H1N1 or just a normal bug. 
Glad you all got some snow. its near 50f (10c) but foggy and drizzle here. Maybe getting some snow by Friday for Santa :wink: 
What did the optometrist say Janita?


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

^ I hope you feel much better in time for Christmas! =)

I'm trying to get over a stupid cold I managed to get this week...I'm not enjoying it. =(


----------



## savvylover112

OMG I just burst out crying and I don't even know why I am so weird lol 

I am already looking at college courses and I am only 15 lol I have only got two and a half years left of secondary school though so better looking early and knowing what qualifications I need right?


----------



## TaMMa89

Get well soon, Maureen! And I'll have glasses since I'm a little shortsighted.

I'm almost bawling at the moment since I just read one topic on another forum. It was about a woman who told how her husband was suddenly taken in a hospital and soon after that in ICU. Later she returned and told he's dead and now she's there with their little son.

It's odd how you can feel sympathy for some totally anonymous person on a web forum.


----------



## Vidaloco

^^^Its not odd at all. Its having empathy for other people and its a wonderful thing to have. Its those who can't put themselves in the place of others that I worry about.


----------



## Smarby

Get well soon! I recommend a hot bath and some Lemsip. works wonders. 

We've got even more snow now [it's a foot in some places]! It's been snowing for the past 4 days. School was cancelled today and Monday, though not on Tuesday for some stupid reason. Hmm. I'm getting a bit sick of it now though, as my school dance got cancelled. ):


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I do NOT like this cold weather...:shock: It is -9 F outside....and snowing and super windy and I'm trying to get over a cold...and we're not going to be home for most of the next 2-3 days...ughhh...anyone want this cold weather? I'll be more than happy to get rid of it!!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

We finally got some itty bitty snow. Just in time for Christmas :smile: it's only 10 hours and 20 mins away :smile:


----------



## moomoo

> I am already looking at college courses and I am only 15 lol I have only got two and a half years left of secondary school though so better looking early and knowing what qualifications I need right?


Trust me you will change your mind in the next 2 and a half years xD

Its my birthday


----------



## TaMMa89

A Christmas baby!

Happy Birthday and Christmas to you!


----------



## moomoo

Hehe thanks  Only 8 hours 'til christmas


----------



## savvylover112

Omg omg omg I can't wait till its Christmas day


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Tonight is going to be awesome. My fiance is coming with my family to a massive Christmas performance at the local 5 diamond hotel(or whatever the top rank is)...and my brother's city choir is performing with it..should be awesome! =)


----------



## Vidaloco

*







Happy Birthday Moomoo







*


*







Merry Christmas everyone!







*


----------



## moomoo

Thanks  

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## ridingismylife2

*Merry Christmassssss!!! *


----------



## savvylover112

Merry christmas :d:d


----------



## TaMMa89

Merry Christmas,

I think we're going to have a (snow)storm.


----------



## Vidaloco

We had a Blizzard Christmas eve and the wind blew up some big drifts. I was out early this morning in my jammies on the tractor plowing the driveway. I had on red plaid pajama bottoms and a a purple sherpa hat I'm sure I looked a fool :lol: We made it to moms for dinner though.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Yes! I am the biggesr carrot thief! Mwahahahahaha! Take that farmpony!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

Merry Christmas everyone =)

we just got an ice storm. i think the ice is at least an inch thick on our driveway. driving tomorrow is going to be fun...


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

New camera...oh boy oh boy oh boy!!!!!


----------



## TaMMa89

Vidaloco said:


> We had a Blizzard Christmas eve and the wind blew up some big drifts. I was out early this morning in my jammies on the tractor plowing the driveway. I had on red plaid pajama bottoms and a a purple sherpa hat I'm sure I looked a fool :lol: We made it to moms for dinner though.


I've heard you've had some fatalities in US because of blizzards.

Yep, it started to snow here and dad has to go and plow. His employer got a plowing contract from the neigbor city and dad is the worker who has promised to be on call. Anyway, because it's a holiday (or when he has to plow sometimes during nighttime) he'll have a bigger payment.

Few days ago there was a some kind of snow ranking and our little municipality was ranked the 3rd most snowest place in the country. The depth of our snow cover was around 30-40cm (I don't remember the precise amount). I think after today it will be around a half a meter. This was taken today on our backyard, if it says something:


----------



## speedy da fish

unlikley to meet 1,000,000 but we can try! although it will take years

a famous horsey, anyone know who?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

no clue!

we got some tiny, itty bitty amounts of snow.. and I bet it'll be gone in two days.. *sigh* I miss snow


----------



## TaMMa89

Well... I could donate some of us to you, Sis. I like snow but it's a bit too much when you plow your drive(or walk)way and after just few hours you have to do it again.

*shoveling snow on a boat which heads to Iceland*

Oh, and I'm waiting for after-Christmas sales. Even this year I'm not going to waste much money but buy just some almost necessary stuff. Even usually I end up to buy just something which isn't on sale and leave all that sale stuff in a shop.


----------



## savvylover112

speedy da fish said:


> unlikley to meet 1,000,000 but we can try! although it will take years
> 
> a famous horsey, anyone know who?


Is it Milton?


----------



## moomoo

^ Yeah Milton


----------



## savvylover112

Yes go me lol I am having such a bad Christmas


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

TaMMa89 said:


> Well... I could donate some of us to you, Sis. I like snow but it's a bit too much when you plow your drive(or walk)way and after just few hours you have to do it again.
> 
> *shoveling snow on a boat which heads to Iceland*


 hahaha :lol: I guess I should be glad that I don't have to shovel or ride very carefully so the hooves don't fill up with snow but.. I miss it. It's such a big part of winter.


----------



## Vidaloco

My brother in law works for his city and has to do the snow plows as well. He was out over Christmas but it makes for more money for them. 
I had to plow my drive again this morning. The wind had blown the drifts back in. I wore jeans this time, no jammies :lol: 
Thats way too much snow for me Janita!
I got a new snow shovel today while shopping after Xmas sales. Funny I get excited about a new snow shovel.


----------



## TaMMa89

Well, that happens Maureen. When you've really decided to buy something, no matter how small, you can found you're actually pretty interested :lol:.

It doesn't snow here anymore. But now temperature is going very down again.


----------



## ridingismylife2

TaMMa89 said:


> It doesn't snow here anymore. But now temperature is going very down again.



How cold is it there?


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Cannot wait for tuesday!!!! Picking up my dads new truck!!!! A black 3/4 ton Diesl 2009 Chevy Silverado!!!


----------



## Kashmere

Going for it!!


----------



## Walkamile

If all this rain we are getting were snow, I'd be snowshoeing with my hubby and daughter right now. :-(


----------



## TaMMa89

ridingismylife2 said:


> How cold is it there?


It was around -16*C but luckily it's getting a bit warmer now (only -10).

I read some news yesterday and found there was a stabbing in our little municipality. The victim and the guilty were both around two years younger than me so I'm wondering if I know them. I think it's very possible since I have some friends in that age group and in a town like that (around 5000-6000 residents) you can say that when you know one, you know also others at least to some extent.


----------



## moomoo

I can't wait til Tuesday either  I am (hopefully) getting Clive back!!


----------



## Vidaloco

Suppose to get near 40f here so maybe some of this snow will melt. 
We're going to try to get a ride in. Hubby said he would tack up Vida since I'm still having trouble catching my breath from the flu. How sweet it that?!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

^ Sounds like you have an awesome husband! 

I really shouldn't have stayed up till almost 5am...and slept till 1:45pm. :shock: I guess I AM taking advantage of not having to work this week. :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

haha, sounds like me. I go to sleep at 5 AM and wake up at.. er about 2 PM x( We got snow today  finally! It was only around 10 cm but that's more than we've had all winter


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Haha, yeah, I'm such a night owl! :lol:


----------



## moomoo

I jumped Misty 4 foot today  

I am going to dye my hair but I can't decide between blonde or brown :? Suggestions?


----------



## Walkamile

I think I might be rescuing a cat and bringing it home. Should prove interesting , as Don is adamantly opposed to this plan!


----------



## Vidaloco

I can ship you one of my barn cats ;-) Last count there are 9 out there egad!
I don't think you should dye your hair moomoo. Maybe add some high and low lights?
It snowed again here last night


----------



## HeroMyOttb

I love my horse Hero, going up to the barn soon, I want it to snow...


----------



## Walkamile

Thanks Maureen! If I can't get "Jack Frost" (yup, Jasmine and I have already named him, hehehe, I'll have you send me one of yours! :lol:

BTW, with barn cats do you give all the vaccinations or do you let nature take its course? I really haven't a clue.

We also have a ton of snow coming our way. Three days of steady snow fall from what we're seeing on the forecast. I am dusting off my snow shoes! :wink:


----------



## TaMMa89

Hmm... There was a shooting case in a mall in our capital area (Helsinki/Espoo) today. The shooter killed at least 4 or 5 people and escaped. Hope the police will catch him soon.


----------



## moomoo

^ I heard about that on the radio :shock:


----------



## savvylover112

^ Me too I was thinking about you when I heard tamma


----------



## ridingismylife2

I just heard too.  
Not looking good for Finland. At all. It used to be one of the worlds most safest countries...but now... ehh..
He killed 5 and then shot himself in his apartment. 
I used to go to that mall.


----------



## TaMMa89

Thank you for thinking of me. Luckily I still live a pretty far away from the capital area.

Like Kaila said, the shooter killed himself.


----------



## ridingismylife2

HAPPY NEW YEAR! 

I had a great time last night (PARTYYYY!!! WOOP!) but now I feel sooooo sick  ughhhh.....


----------



## horseoffire

Happy New Year!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vidaloco

I made Louisiana red beans and rice yesterday and stuffed cabbage rolls today. I gotta stop making such gas producing meals :shock:


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Vidaloco said:


> I made Louisiana red beans and rice yesterday and stuffed cabbage rolls today. I gotta stop making such gas producing meals :shock:


Oh my...:lol: I'm sorry, but that made me giggle. It sure sounds good though!!!! 

It hasn't snowed for a few days...yay.


----------



## Walkamile

I think we're getting your snow here in Maine! LOL! Hasn't stopped since yesterday.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Walkamile said:


> I think we're getting your snow here in Maine! LOL! Hasn't stopped since yesterday.


Awwww darn! =P I'm not really missing it though. :lol: That's what I heard from another friend...something about having a snow advisory, and a flood warning at the same time? :shock:


----------



## TaMMa89

Vidaloco said:


> I made Louisiana red beans and rice yesterday and stuffed cabbage rolls today. I gotta stop making such gas producing meals :shock:


That made me smile. 

I feel your pain. I remember, back my upper secondary school times, how I once ate a smallish bottle of plum mash in an empty stomach at a school in the early of morning. The last lessons of the day were pretty hellish. I just waited that I'd go to home and restroom with my swollen stomach. You see, public restrooms aren't the places you want to go with a problem like this .


----------



## ridingismylife2

I just got home!  
England was awesome! I sooo wanna go back soon. <3


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I'm glad you got to go after all. =) What all did you get to do?


----------



## Walkamile

I love productive days! Balanced business check book, totaled and closed books for 2009, info ready for the accountant, sales taxes done and sent out , Jan. bills lined up, quarterly taxes ready to go and the laundry is DONE! Hurray!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

wow.. I rode and ate dinner.. I feel like such an underachiever x)


----------



## Walkamile

LOL! I seriously doubt that. :wink:

At least you rode. I wanted to, but we are buried in snow right now. Hoping to later this week.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I haven't ridden since last July. =S I've been too dang busy. :-(


----------



## Walkamile

Good Grief! I can't sleep. You'd think after a very productive day I would be ready to fall asleep! Arrgh!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Considering how much of today I've spent lost in GIMP...I think I may dream in edits and tutorials tonight. :shock:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

haha :')

well, school tomorrow.. can't say I'm really looking forward to it since it's a long day...


----------



## savvylover112

Ok today was funny I took Patch to the shop today with the saddle bags then I tied him up outside and went in got my stuff and put it in the saddle bags it was great and Patch stood outside perfectly the whole time lol


----------



## Vidaloco

I hate snow I hate snow I hate snow :evil: I'm clicking my heels together and wishing myself to Florida


----------



## Walkamile

Gosh darn memory! I just realized I missed a town meeting concerning an area that I ride in! Blast!


----------



## PaintedHooves

Jeeze, it is *freezing* where I am. My dad will not have the temperature in the house go above 68 degrees. I think I need to go out and buy a space heater. :lol:


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

well...tonight WAS going great....


----------



## moomoo

SNOW DAY!!  We have about a foot of snow so I'm not going into college  I think its the most snow I have ever seen!!


----------



## TaMMa89

What happened, irydehorses?

My head hurts if I only think a social laws examination I'll have in the 22th in this month. I think I have to start to listen the lecture tapes after the upcoming weekend. I only hope I managed to enroll in that examination right way (I had some problems with it).


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

TaMMa89 said:


> What happened, irydehorses?


Friend drama. :-( Basically, one of my 'best friends' for the past 3 years is getting married next June, and she asked me to be one of her bridesmaids. And due to the fact that I'd have to pay out of pocket for my dress, shoes(100$ dollar white leather cowboy boots mind you), etc etc etc. I told her I couldn't do it. And she didn't like that, and wouldn't take no for an answer. (This was over a month ago) Now fast forward to last night.
I just started a chat with her to be friendly, and see how things were going, cause the last time we had chatted briefly, she was all happy, had found another bridesmaid, etc etc etc.(by way of asking me NOT to be a bridesmaid as she said she 'found' another one who'd enjoy it *ouch*). So I thought I was starting a harmless friendly convo last night. And she ended up going off on me...blaming MY fiance for everything, saying that he was the problem, and was the reason why I couldn't do her wedding. Which I told her it wasn't, as I am at a major crossroad right now, trying to figure out what to do in life. I could go into photography, into graphic design, into art/media, or I could go into the equine sciences/training field. All of these things I'm making a small amount of money off of right now off to the side of my current job. 
It's just figuring out which I could potentially stick with for an extended period of time, or which I enjoy the most and could do for a living without getting sick of it. Not to mention I have such a little income right now(about 150$ a month) that I barely can afford car insurance or my insurance.
And she just wouldn't let it go and kept saying that I wasn't the only one who didn't know where to go in life, that she just needed her friends to be there for her(another side comment, she went off about how she was always there for me, which never happened, and I was never there for her, which ALWAYS happened) and I told her that, and she just kept going on and on and ripping me apart about how, since Pat came into my life I have never spent any time with her or our other really good friend, and how she can never get ahold of me. I told her that I've tried to get ahold of her, she just never replied, and how she never tries to get ahold of me unless she needs something from me. Which she replied back with 'I don't know what you are talking about' and then proceeded to get very mad at me for no longer being the 'horse crazy friend she could rely on.'  And I told her I can't help it if I got burnt out on horse riding, and that I'd rather be online, working on photo edits, or taking pics, or learning about and studying horses than riding them. :-( And then she went back to how since Pat came into my life, that's all I've cared about...which isn't true.  I'm just so busy right now trying to make ends meet, trying to watch 3 kids under the age of 6 every weekend, trying to work my butt off to make as much cash as I can so I can have any breathing room whatsoever...and she just didn't get it or let it go. She basically told me that it was up to me to maintain communication with her if we wanted to talk.
And I mean, this really shouldn't be a surprise to me how she is acting, cause she's an only child who gets everything she wants, and has always been controlling and bossy and all...but still...to here all this from the person who was supposedly your 'best and most trusted friend' for the past 3.5 years at 12am...it hurts a lot. And now because of this, my other two friends besides her, who we all hung out together with, don't even want to talk to me. And now I'm left feeling like the only people/friends I have to rely on are Pat(my fiance), my family, and everyone on here cause you all are so nice. 
I'm 19 and never had a good friend I could trust until 3 years ago...and I thought I had finally found reliable, trustworthy friends...people who wouldn't kill me over being honest...and I was wrong...again. :-( I was having an awesome year till all this came up, I was actually happy with how things were going and I have a hard enough time finding people to trust due to my past, and now all that is ripped out of the ground in which I thought I finally had. 

...sorry I wrote a novel. :-(


----------



## TaMMa89

The length of the text is ok, irydehorses.

I'm sorry for that :sad:. Perhaps you should try to talk with that friend and friends again later when the feelings have cooled off a bit? At least to tell her how you're feeling about all that. I believe it hurts anyway, if some of my good friends did that to me I'd be gutted. Well, don't still let that friend to bring you down, you're a good person anyway =]. Sometimes we just have to refuse to do something because we just don't have resources.

I feel your pain. I'm 20 and actually also trying to figure out what to do with my life. This is my 2nd gap year after my upper secondary school, the first one was planned but I just drifted to the second one because I just didn't know what I want. I've worked or done something that can be considered equate with working so I have had some money every now and then (nothing inappropriate or illegal here even it can perhaps sound like it; it's just something typical to our country and would require a long message to explain whole the system) and then just stayed home with my parents, sometimes studied or studying something temporarily hoping it'd help me to decide what to do with my life. Anyways, my parents have been very nice and mainly provide(ed) for me because I'm trying to save for my upcoming studies. So I totally know that you don't want to waste your some savings to an expensive, non-necessary stuff in your current life situation like your friend is requiring you to do.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

TaMMa89 said:


> The length of the text is ok, irydehorses.
> 
> I'm sorry for that :sad:. Perhaps you should try to talk with that friend and friends again later when the feelings have cooled off a bit? At least to tell her how you're feeling about all that. I believe it hurts anyway, if some of my good friends did that to me I'd be gutted. Well, don't still let that friend to bring you down, you're a good person anyway =]. Sometimes we just have to refuse to do something because we just don't have resources.
> 
> I feel your pain. I'm 20 and actually also trying to figure out what to do with my life. This is my 2nd gap year after my upper secondary school, the first one was planned but I just drifted to the second one because I just didn't know what I want. I've worked or done something that can be equated to working so I have had some money every now and then (nothing inappropriate or illegal even it can perhaps sound like it; it's just something typical to our country and would require a long message to explain whole the system) and then just stayed home with my parents, sometimes studied or studying something temporarily hoping it'd help me to decide what to do with my life. Anyways, my parents have been very nice and mainly provide(ed) for me because I'm trying to save for my upcoming studies. So I totally know that you don't want to waste your some savings to an expensive, non-necessary stuff in your current life situation like your friend is requiring you to do.


I don't think talking again will resolve anything because this has gone around in circles numerous times, until last night it finally just hit the fan. :-|

Yeah...I've been wanting to move out for a year now. Unfortunately working at the barn 8 hours a week total, two days a week, is the only job that I have so far managed to find. :-( And I'm working on trying to get my GED( I dropped out junior year, kinda regret it now :-( ), AND my license in the next 6 months, on top of trying to kick start a side income. While looking at potentially having my parents give me one of their cars, so another 100$ apprx. needing to be spent a month for that...and it's just one thing after another right now and I am worn out.


----------



## TaMMa89

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> I don't think talking again will resolve anything because this has gone around in circles numerous times, until last night it finally just hit the fan. :-|
> 
> Yeah...I've been wanting to move out for a year now. Unfortunately working at the barn 8 hours a week total, two days a week, is the only job that I have so far managed to find. :-( And I'm working on trying to get my GED( I dropped out junior year, kinda regret it now :-( ), AND my license in the next 6 months, on top of trying to kick start a side income. While looking at potentially having my parents give me one of their cars, so another 100$ apprx. needing to be spent a month for that...and it's just one thing after another right now and I am worn out.


Okay, perhaps your friendship is done then :sad:. I'm sorry.

Hey, remember also rest enough, there are no things that are worth of burn out!

I'm not working at the moment since I took an autumn semester at an open University of Applied Sciences (it's the temporary studying I mentioned) and I'd say it felt totally like a full-time job espcially when almost all that was distance learning and I had to drew up my own timetable. I'm also taking a spring semester there before applying to a real UAS (you can't graduate in open UAS here; it's a long story again) but I assume the spring semester will be easier so I'm considering a part-time job. Or then if our employment office find a full time job for me and force me to take it :lol:; a full time job would still mean dropping out of that open UAS either totally or then at least I'd have to lighten some courses out because I think that taking also a full semester and a full time job would be too exhausting. I know myself and I know I become easily stressed. I appreciate my mental health too much that I'd take my endurance to its verge if it isn't absolutely necessary.

I hope you'll have a better job soon. Riding lessons and my therapy are the biggest expenses that I pay myself or almost myself at the moment. I still try to be as economical as possible because, like I said, I'm trying to save for my future and besides that hate to be provided for so I think it'd be unfair toward my parents to live as a princess with their money in my 20's.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Yeah...I'm just bouncing from one thing to the next and keeping myself busy.

There are no jobs out here. :-( At all. The only places who are hiring are looking for adults who have a family to feed. No place wants to hire teenagers.


----------



## TaMMa89

I see. It's a common problem nowadays now when the recession is still going on :sad:.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

TaMMa89 said:


> I see. It's a common problem nowadays now when the recession is still going on :sad:.


Yep...it's a big problem.


----------



## ridingismylife2

CRAP! My freaking DVD player just broke! :'(
I'm soooooo upset! Now I can't watch any movies and I got a bunch of new ones. 
And I don't have the money to buy a new one. FML!!!!


----------



## TaMMa89

^^How about your computer? Many of them have a built-in DVD station.

I bet you have some recycling centres in a capital area. If you have any money, you can check those centers which often offer all kind of cheap stuff, especially now after Christmas. You can also put advertisements on the web etc and ask if someone is going to have a new player and would sell his or her old with cheap price.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

How does one clean out a 14 stall barn in 12 degrees without getting hypothermia and having no place to warm up?!?! :shock: I think I may just go to the barn tomorrow, do a quick necessities check, and leave. Hopefully Leslie won't be upset. :?


----------



## ridingismylife2

TaMMa89 said:


> ^^How about your computer? Many of them have a built-in DVD station.
> 
> I bet you have some recycling centres in a capital area. If you have any money, you can check those centers which often offer all kind of cheap stuff, especially now after Christmas. You can also put advertisements on the web etc and ask if someone is going to have a new player and would sell his or her old with cheap price.



It's a really crappy old laptop with a really bad screen, so I don't like using it as a DVD player. I'm supposed to get a new Laptop but I don't know when.

:/


----------



## Vidaloco

Hi everyone.
irydehorses4lyfe, maybe your friend is just stressed out about her wedding and taking it out on you. I wouldn't take to much to heart when she has so much going on. You are both at an age when friendships can go by the wayside as romance steps in too. 
I got very little done today, its so cold. I moved some hay to the horses shelter so hopefully they will move back there when the expected cold front comes sweeping through tonight. Temps down into the -0's for a few nights UGH! I got their water topped off and all my taps running in the house so they don't freeze up again. My heat lamp is burned out in my chicken coop so I'm sure I will have some frost bitten chickens :-(
Once again I hate winter.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Vidaloco said:


> Hi everyone.
> irydehorses4lyfe, maybe your friend is just stressed out about her wedding and taking it out on you. I wouldn't take to much to heart when she has so much going on. You are both at an age when friendships can go by the wayside as romance steps in too.


Yeah...she's always been bossy and wanting her way about everything anyway, so I really don't know why she's acting so extreme. This friendship has also been falling away for the past year anyway, so it's not like it's an earth shattering problem. I just don't like the way it's all been handled.


----------



## moomoo

By gum its cold xD -13*C at the moment and getting colder  So I didn't even bother with haynets I just threw in s slice of haylage for Misty and put an extra rug on her  She had icicles on her whiskers :lol:


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

moomoo said:


> By gum its cold xD -13*C at the moment and getting colder  So I didn't even bother with haynets I just threw in s slice of haylage for Misty and put an extra rug on her  She had icicles on her whiskers :lol:


Sounds like what I'm going to have to do at work today...show up long enough to make sure everything that is necessary is taken care of, and then leave. =S Working in a barn with no heat in 10 degrees is cold!!!!


----------



## savvylover112

I really want to ride tomorrow but I don't think it will happen


----------



## TaMMa89

savvylover112 said:


> I really want to ride tomorrow but I don't think it will happen


Too cold?


----------



## Vidaloco

My **** pipes are frozen again :evil:


----------



## savvylover112

TaMMa89 said:


> Too cold?


The ground is too hard and slippy and yeah too cold lol


----------



## Vidaloco

Not only were my pipes frozen but now that I have them thawed, my hot water line is broke. Now I'm waiting for a plumber :-( nothing like broken water lines and temperatures in the -0's


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm sorry Maureen :-|. Hopefully those broken pipes didn't cause any damage in your house, barn or any other building. Issues with water are never nice, especially when them can cause problems with mould if pipes start to leak in wrong places.

I had virus problems with my laptop in the last night and I don't know if I managed to fix them. Also my Norman and Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware say my laptop is clean but it still acts a bit oddly.


----------



## Vidaloco

Thanks Janita, I finally figured out how to shut off the hot water line from the tank (its a hot water line that broke) I think I'll be ok till morning if the plumber can't make it till then. I'm just not used to it being this cold here. Our norm for this season is around 40F (4C) and its been below freezing all day and night. I have calmed down from my panic state anyway :lol: Its under my kitchen sink and we plan to replace the cabinets soon anyway. 
Guess that "climate change" they talk about is right on.

Hope you get your computer fixed


----------



## Walkamile

Maureen, I hope tomorrow will be a better, "warmer" day for you. Mother Nature can really be a B__ch sometimes! Hope not too much damage.

I'm going to be renovating my business starting at closing time tomorrow and through the weekend. Hope I get everything done on time. Everything is being carefully planned and scheduled, but you know how things can happen even with the best laid plans!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

TaMMa89 said:


> I'm sorry Maureen :-|. Hopefully those broken pipes didn't cause any damage in your house, barn or any other building. Issues with water are never nice, especially when them can cause problems with mould if pipes start to leak in wrong places.
> 
> I had virus problems with my laptop in the last night and I don't know if I managed to fix them. Also my Norman and Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware say my laptop is clean but it still acts a bit oddly.


If you're not sure if the viri are gone, even though your anti-viri programs say it is. Try running AVG Free - Download Free Antivirus and Antispyware for Windows 7, Vista and XP It's a free Anti-Viri program, and it's about as good as you're going to get without paying a ridiculous amount for a professional version. =) It's very reliable. I used it for a few years until I upgraded to Avast!.

Kaitlyn did an oops today at work. :shock: :lol: Spilled 5 gallons of water on myself in 10 degrees while cleaning out water buckets....frozen jeans for 2 and a half hours is very cold. :shock:


----------



## TaMMa89

Actually I already have an Anti-Virus program and I can't upload a new one without removing the old one firstly because usually those programs don't work coevally but require that you have to remove the other program. I'm not willing to remove my old one, but thanks for the tip anyway .

I still scanned F-Secure Antivirus online scanner and it found some spywares (tracking cookies) but nothing more serious.


----------



## savvylover112

It keeps freezing up here and I can't ride out it's so so so annoying!!!


----------



## EventingIsLovee

Yeah it's been snowing all day where I am! I wanted to ride today but I usually catch a ride with my friend, and she couldn"t go today, so I couldn't. ):


----------



## Vidaloco

Hooray my pipes are fixed and it didn't cost too much. I'm much relieved


----------



## savvylover112

Aw that's great Maureen you are lucky that it didn't cost you loads of money


----------



## Vidaloco

I know, I was thinking I was going to have to put off getting my oven fixed but I have enough $$ for both. I'm so happy :lol:


----------



## Sunny06

I need a new oven. It can't even fit a full-sized turkey in it at Thanksgiving without the legs having to be tied down so they don't burn on the roof of the oven.. *sigh*


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

It's really scary when you realize that your entire future could change in one night... :? :shock:


----------



## TaMMa89

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> It's really scary when you realize that your entire future could change in one night... :? :shock:


What happened?

I had my lesson today even it's -20*C (-4*F) outside. Luckily we have an indoor, don't feel so cold.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

wow.. it's above freezing here.. weird.

I've heard two good jokes on the weather, well, mainly about the freakish cold in Britain, the first a letter:

Dear Britain

Withdraw your claims and we will take back our weather

With regards,
Iceland

And the second

You froze our assets, now we're freezing your a**es 
:lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> wow.. it's above freezing here.. weird.
> 
> I've heard two good jokes on the weather, well, mainly about the freakish cold in Britain, the first a letter:
> 
> Dear Britain
> 
> Withdraw your claims and we will take back our weather
> 
> With regards,
> Iceland
> 
> And the second
> 
> You froze our assets, now we're freezing your a**es
> :lol:


Did you Icelanders decide to send your ancient weather gods to harass GB because of these financial thing, Sis? :wink:

Falling off a chair laughing *rips and knocks*.


----------



## xAddictionx

I wish for summerr lol


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

TaMMa89 said:


> Did you Icelanders decide to send your ancient weather gods to harass GB because of these financial thing, Sis? :wink:
> 
> Falling off a chair laughing *rips and knocks*.


Don't mess with us, we'll just call Freyr (Freyr - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) and make him give you some nasty weather :twisted:


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

TaMMa89 said:


> What happened?


http://www.horseforum.com/teen-talk/my-world-has-been-turned-upside-44664/ happened. 

I need patience...and need to remember things are better than they were, and they are improving, and now I just have to wait.... :? The sooner the better this gets taken care of...the sooner he's here, the easier things will get and life can go on.


----------



## TaMMa89

Good luck with the things, Iryde.

Haha, Sis :lol:.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

TaMMa89 said:


> Good luck with the things, Iryde.


Thanks. It's kinda scary.


----------



## Vidaloco

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> wow.. it's above freezing here.. weird.
> 
> I've heard two good jokes on the weather, well, mainly about the freakish cold in Britain, the first a letter:
> 
> Dear Britain
> 
> Withdraw your claims and we will take back our weather
> 
> With regards,
> Iceland
> 
> And the second
> 
> You froze our assets, now we're freezing your a**es
> :lol:


I just knew people from Iceland had to have a sense of humor! :lol:


----------



## savvylover112

I am hating and loving this winter


----------



## Vidaloco

Iryde- I read your entry in the teen area. I didn't want to post there since I'm not a teen. All I can say is, you must have the most tolerant parents in Colorado!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Vidaloco said:


> Iryde- I read your entry in the teen area. I didn't want to post there since I'm not a teen. All I can say is, you must have the most tolerant parents in Colorado!


I agree. They sure surprised me though!! :shock: You'd think 24 hours later it'd start to actually sink in...it still feels really weird. But for now, he's coming to stay at my house for the night, and then we'll see what happens from there. It's sure nerve-wrecking.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Vidaloco said:


> I just knew people from Iceland had to have a sense of humor! :lol:


 haha, yeah :lol: They may take our money, they may ruin our currency, they may write things about us in the papers that are so not true that it makes them look like idiots, but we'll atleast always have our sense of humour :lol:

Just wanted to note that this comment is not specifically directed at Brits.. more like erm.. well, everyone in Europe I guess.. We don't have many friends now


----------



## savvylover112

Well I am your friend Sissi  I live in Ireland by the way


----------



## TaMMa89

savvylover112 said:


> Well I am your friend Sissi  I live in Ireland by the way


Me too. Except I'm a Finnish girl in Finland :wink:.


----------



## Vidaloco

I need a nap


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

...long day. @[email protected] At least I got to see 'my' horses though. =)


----------



## savvylover112

I will never get to ride again with this weather


----------



## ridingismylife2

savvylover112 said:


> I will never get to ride again with this weather



That really sucks 


YAY! I have riding today! I haven't been to my lessons for the past 3 weeks because I was in England. But now it's from 20:00 - 21:00, so it's going to be FREEZING! I used to have it from 18:00- 19:00.
And it takes me over an hour to get home. :/
oh well...Riding is soooo worth it.


----------



## TaMMa89

I love an employment office so much, again.


----------



## Vidaloco

I get to pick up horse poo today. Its been so cold the manure has been frozen to the ground. Today it thawed :lol:


----------



## savvylover112

Well today was the first day it thawed out and it rained like mad and some of the road was still slippy so I couldn't ride because of the slippyness lol


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

*Vidaloco*, I totally understand about the frozen poo situation. :shock: I clean out a 14 stall barn twice a week, and for the past few weeks, I couldn't do the runs, just for that reason alone. And then I got there last Monday to find out that I had twice as much to clean up, because it was finally unfrozen! >_<


----------



## moomoo

^ the poop in mistys stable was frozen the other day too :shock: it was like picking up rocks :lol: 

Hope everyone is good


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

moomoo said:


> ^ the poop in mistys stable was frozen the other day too :shock: it was like picking up rocks :lol:
> 
> Hope everyone is good


Ugh, yeah...I hate that. :shock:

Today's being better than the weekend, but still a lot has to go on to improve 100%.


----------



## Vidaloco

I got it done! Its out in an open lot (about 2 acres) they aren't stalled. I use a tractor with a blade to just scrape it into a pile then haul it out. 
I was walking along the lane side of the lot and came across a pile I had missed. I gave it a kick and about broke my toe! It was still frozen :lol:


----------



## Walkamile

LOL! I can so relate to that Maureen!

Got everything done at the salon, hurray! All that's left is for the new carpet to be laid in the waiting area, and to reupholster the chairs in the waiting area. Fabric has been purchased and ready to go!

Looking forward to clients reactions tomorrow. 

Hope all had a wonderful weekend. (I need a rest! :wink: )


----------



## ridingismylife2

*I love riding! xD *
haha... I had a really good lesson yesterday.
I changed groups and 2 other people from my old group changed to the same one and we're jumping higher now.  I'm sooo happy!


----------



## savvylover112

What height are you jumping now ridingismylife2??  Glad your happy


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

hmm.. I didn't have the best visit at the doctors today. I finally got my results and basically there is a little damage in my left knee but none in my right.. Which doesn't make any sense at all since the right knee is always worse and well, if I run I can't stand a few days later.. I just don't understand it anymore, what in the universe is wrong with me?!


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> hmm.. I didn't have the best visit at the doctors today. I finally got my results and basically there is a little damage in my left knee but none in my right.. Which doesn't make any sense at all since the right knee is always worse and well, if I run I can't stand a few days later.. I just don't understand it anymore, what in the universe is wrong with me?!


Not nice :-(
I'm sorry Sis and hope you can find out what's wrong with your knees soon.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Why is everything SO easy to figure out, and when it finally needs to be put into action, it's so hard to accomplish, even though it's so easy? :-|


----------



## farmpony84

I like to think I'm a patient and understanding wife. I really do. I understand we have bills and other needs that rank on our list of priorities. I really do. But I'm here to tell ya. I WANT LIGHTS IN MY BARN!!!!

Today I was minding my own business cleaning stalls. I'm in my own world, using the headlights on my pick-up truck to see what I'm doing. I got my super duper warm ugly orange overalls on, life is good... And then. I see something, up in the rafters, out of the corner of my eye. I look but my scarf and my hat make it heard to move that fast so I missed it. Whatever IT was. I start thinking of that stupid Jeepers Creepers movie. Oh yeah, now I have 3 stalls left and freaking Jeepers Creepers is going to fly down from the rafters and grab my head with those sharp class and then open that mouth full of those hideous teeth and then he's going to lick my face with that long disgusting tongue. He's going to eat my eyeballs! OMIGOSH! I'm cleaning stalls and spinning circles and then that stupid barn cat comes flying into the barn like it's got something hot on it's heels! And then I see that shadow coming my way! OMIGOSH! It's a big white collie dog! I'm so happy to see you skits! So glad my scout came to protect me but oh no... he's bored now, off to explore somewhere else. I spill a bucket of grain on the ground, knock over a basket, trip on a pile of ice... all because of Jeepers Creepers! The barn is clean, horses are fed and watered and I think I sprained my ankle... But all is good...

Did I mention I want lights in my barn????


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I don't know what to do....why must legal matters have such fine lines? why must the CPD be so incompetent that all they can do is quote what they have been told? why can't something be done NOW?! I'm tired of waiting...so so so so so tired of waiting!!!! *sighs*


----------



## ridingismylife2

Yay... I have riding today because I missed my lesson last week.


----------



## Walkamile

Picked up my daughter today. Home from Boston for the weekend until she sees her doctor on Monday. Has a terrible kidney infection, and I wanted my baby girl (okay, she's 22) HOME!

Hopefully all will be well and she can go back to Boston and school after the appt. She's sleeping in the recliner right now, so good to have her here.


----------



## savvylover112

Okay I finally get to ride again  I hope lol


----------



## speedy da fish

^  yey! the snow has thawed here, but now its really wet. Hopes up for tomorrow!


----------



## moomoo

^ Isnt it weird looking outside and seeing colour again?


----------



## savvylover112

Yeah I am going round the road and renting an arena for the day because the paddock is way too wet now lol


----------



## ridingismylife2

I had school today -.-
So not cool!


----------



## TaMMa89

I feel almost painful with these lecture tapes I have to listen for the social laws examination. Too much information, I just feel I can't absorb all in it.

Anyway, I had a great riding lesson this morning . I think this perhaps sounds a bit weird but I love aroma you have in your hands rest of the day after handling horses and washing your hands once of twice after that. You can wash smell of dirt away but there's some aroma that at least I can't wash away immediately. I think it's the basic aroma of horses that you can smell under all kind of stinky secretions and other stuff also in the horse itself and I like it.

Please forgive low quality of my comments :lol:. That lecturer in those tapes has softened my brain non-stop during the last 5 hours.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I. am. up. before. 11:30am. :shock: This is kinda scary! :lol: Oh well. Having my fiancee come over at 10 and getting to go work with Harley this afternoon is worth it!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

hmm.. I might be showing my horse to a foreigner tomorrow.. If you were to see an Icelandic horse what would you like to do? See the tölt or ride it or see the skeið or what?


----------



## thunderhooves

Hello! Does this have a million replies yet? lol


----------



## Vidaloco

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> hmm.. I might be showing my horse to a foreigner tomorrow.. If you were to see an Icelandic horse what would you like to do? See the tölt or ride it or see the skeið or what?


I would want to see it all Sis. Will you let them ride? 
Although whenever I see an Icelandic, I just want to give it a hug :lol:


All our snow is melted and its warmed up to sweater weather. Too bad the mud is ankle deep :-(


----------



## Walkamile

Warmer here too, 41 degrees today! Still a lot of snow and ice, but looking hopeful.

Tomorrow is Don's surprise 50th. Hope he doesn't catch on.


----------



## Vidaloco

Turning 50 is always a surprise :lol: like "****, how did this happen?!"


----------



## farmpony84

I had no idea there was so much water under the weight ground and MY BOWFLEX IS HERE!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

How hard is it to find a cell phone plan for two people that costs under 80$ for only a month?!?! :shock: I'd rather not spend my entire paycheck a month to keep in communication with my fiancee for this month. 
Really upset that his dad couldn't afford the internet OR home phone this month... :-( Something is wrong when you can pay for a custom painted '09 Mustang and can 'afford' to go out to eat twice a week but can't pay the phone/internet bill. :evil: No wonder Pat wants to move out...


----------



## TaMMa89

thunderhooves said:


> Hello! Does this have a million replies yet? lol


No, it haven't :lol:.

It's getting cold again over here. It's under -10(*C) again.


----------



## ridingismylife2

TaMMa89 said:


> No, it haven't :lol:.
> 
> It's getting cold again over here. It's under -10(*C) again.


Same, I'm at the stable at the moment and my toes are frozen!!!! :\


----------



## savvylover112

I don't being sick


----------



## Walkamile

Bringing Jasmine back to the train station this afternoon. Of course it's snowing AGAIN!


----------



## Vidaloco

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> How hard is it to find a cell phone plan for two people that costs under 80$ for only a month?!?! :shock: I'd rather not spend my entire paycheck a month to keep in communication with my fiancee for this month.
> Really upset that his dad couldn't afford the internet OR home phone this month... :-( Something is wrong when you can pay for a custom painted '09 Mustang and can 'afford' to go out to eat twice a week but can't pay the phone/internet bill. :evil: No wonder Pat wants to move out...


He may be better off getting a no contract pay as you go phone. 
We have a family plan with Sprint but its just my husband and I and its like 700 min. a month. We usually only use 3-400 min. We aren't big phone talkers and we have no texting at all. I don't remember what the fee is its all bundled in with my internet.


----------



## jesredneck98

Lets see what happens?!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Vidaloco said:


> He may be better off getting a no contract pay as you go phone.
> We have a family plan with Sprint but its just my husband and I and its like 700 min. a month. We usually only use 3-400 min. We aren't big phone talkers and we have no texting at all. I don't remember what the fee is its all bundled in with my internet.


Yeah...we're looking at different options. Both of our previous phones were on the same plan, and we really only need it for communication during the week. As he's usually at my place on the weekends. Ideally, all we would need it for is a month.


----------



## farmpony84

I am scared of the dark.


----------



## paintsrule

farmpony84 said:


> I am scared of the dark.


 same here, though Im getting much better.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I had an awesome riding lesson yesterday!
I was supposed to ride Sultan (avi) but right before i was going to get on him my instructor realized that the girl who was supposed to ride Maestro (who i used to ride) wasn't coming, so she asked me to ride him instead because Sultan just got a new saddle and it's still really stiff and icky. 
So I got to ride Maestro. First i was like *ehhh* because he can be quit lazy but noooo...He was super fresh! He bolted about 5 times for no reason at all and I stayed on every time. During the longest bolt I lost one of my stirrups and was pretty sure I was gonna fall, but I told myself to stay on and I got him to stop. 
Then while jumping he was super! LOVE HIM!
And the reason why i loved the lesson so much, was because it was a challenge. 
He also attacked one horse that he HATES! xD 
He's special.  haha....


----------



## Vidaloco

Now that all the snow is melted, I got out this morning and scraped all the old hay out from around the round bale. Now the girls are back standing on solid dry ground when they eat. It was mushy, wet, stinky stuff Eeeww...Actually, I don't mind the smell, kinda manure, horse pee, wet hay smell


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

haha :')

I think I'm sick.. or just kind of sick? I'm really stuffed and have a headache and at school I have a hard time reading, it just makes my head ache worse. My throat doesn't hurt anymore though, I think that taking a spoon of honey yesterday helped  We were discussing it in Icelandic class, the vikings used honey as a kind of medicine


----------



## Vidaloco

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> haha :')
> 
> I think I'm sick.. or just kind of sick? I'm really stuffed and have a headache and at school I have a hard time reading, it just makes my head ache worse. My throat doesn't hurt anymore though, I think that taking a spoon of honey yesterday helped  We were discussing it in Icelandic class, the vikings used honey as a kind of medicine


I try to eat honey during allergy season. They say if you eat local honey it helps keep them from getting bad. 
Hope you feel better soon Sis


----------



## savvylover112

I am having a good week so far


----------



## Walkamile

(big sigh) T is experiencing another episode of recurrent uveitis. Think the deworming triggered this one. Poor old girl.


----------



## farmpony84

There are some serious freaks on american idol


----------



## TaMMa89

My Opera is acting bad again :-|.


----------



## Vidaloco

Made cream of mushroom soup for lunch. No canned can compare...Yummy


----------



## savvylover112

oh yummy Maureen


----------



## farmpony84

got Kobes fried rice for lunch!


----------



## Walkamile

Hummus on pita bread today. But that cream of mushroom sure sounds yummy!


----------



## ridingismylife2

I had Mc. Donalds today. :/ 
woops!
Haha..i ended up hanging out with 2 of my close friends at McD's for about 3 hours just talking xD lol!!!! We didn't even realize we were there for so long. 
haha...


----------



## savvylover112

OMG I am going to the hunt ball


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Yep...still _cannot_ eat the hooks on candy canes. :lol: It's a near impossible feat! :shock:


----------



## farmpony84

whatever shall I have for dinner?


----------



## TaMMa89

We had just potatoes and bolognese sauce...

I hope tomorrow will be warmer. In this morning it was -27C or -17F.


----------



## savvylover112

I am going riding tomorrow


----------



## Vidaloco

TaMMa89 said:


> We had just potatoes and bolognese sauce...
> 
> I hope tomorrow will be warmer.* In this morning it was -27C or -17F*.


Holy snowman, thats cold!

Its been raining here :-( I'm tired and heading off to take a nap


----------



## farmpony84

it's going to sleet and ice here tonight... Hope the camero makes it up the driveway in the morning... nothing like a mud-frozen-rutted-dirt-gravel washed away driveway...


----------



## ridingismylife2

I've been sooooo lazy today! xD 
I had no school because i have no lessons on Thursdays and all I've done today is watch Glee and Scrubs online.
xD yeaaa...


----------



## savvylover112

I wish I didn't have school tomorrow


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I might be getting a PS3 for 150$ this weekend!!!!!!!!!! :shock: SO excited!!!!!


----------



## TaMMa89

It's still cold here, even it got a bit warmer.

Pfffff... I'll have my social laws examination tomorrow and I hope I'll remember something :lol:. There's just so much information.

So I think I just came and will take a quick glance over this forum today since it's late here.


----------



## Walkamile

So glad tomorrow is Friday. Have too much to do and so very little time to do it in (seems to be a common thread in my life!) :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

The weight watchers mint chocolate chip ice cream is really yummy.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm still sick, but staying home from school, I kinda overdid it on Wednesday. We had crazy weather, it was hailing and raining (it would start in the blink of an eye and leave in the blink of an eye), really strong winds and thunders and lightenings! :shock: We don't really get those here, I have maybe once before in my life seen one, but that could have been a boat. At first, I and many others thought someone was taking pictures or something :lol: It was a good thing Máni didn't seem to mind though..


----------



## Walkamile

Siss, hope you feel better.

Off to work now, all have a wonderful day.


----------



## Vidaloco

I was reading a survey on weight loss. It said that people from England are best at portion control (US worst) and people from Finland are most aware of how important staying healthy is. People from Switzerland are the most likely to not follow their doctors orders :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Ugh :roll:. 

I hope they'd inform us better about some things at that college where I took my exam today.


----------



## Vidaloco

Whats The Hunt Ball Savvy?


----------



## savvylover112

Its like a big fancy party were all the girls and women dress up in lovely pretty dresses and the men wear dicky bo ties with their suits


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I am so tired. :-( Going to bed at 4am and getting up at 11:30am isn't one of my best decisions.


----------



## Vidaloco

savvylover112 said:


> Its like a big fancy party were all the girls and women dress up in lovely pretty dresses and the men wear dicky bo ties with their suits


 Ooo fun!


----------



## moomoo

^ Our hunt ball is about 60 quid so I have never been  lol Have an awesome time


----------



## savvylover112

Yeah ours is pretty dear too but this will be my first time


----------



## farmpony84

i went to a hunt ball once. I even spent the entire evening with my dream guy (we didn't kiss or hook up). It was really cool. I had this really pretty pink and lace dress...It was age appropriate but nowhere near what I WANTED to wear. It was a ton of fun. You spend so much time dirty at the barn in blue jeans and baseball caps that it's really neat to see people when you are all dressed up and pretti-fied...


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Wow. This topic has heaps more posts then I last saw...


----------



## Vidaloco

Hi Rach long time no see! Where have you been hiding?


----------



## savvylover112

I got my dress for the hunt ball today I'm so happy


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Rach! I was actually thinking about a few days ago :') How are you?

I really need to ride today but the weather is crazy... :/


----------



## moomoo

Whats your dress like? 

I have spent 5 hours trying to learn respiration & photosynthesis . . . and I still don't bloody get it :sad:


----------



## savvylover112

Here it is not the best picture but anyway I love it  http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/hunt-ball-45579/


----------



## TaMMa89

Welcome back, Rach.

I think my throat is a bit sore :-(.


----------



## moomoo

Ooh thats really nice  When is the ball?


----------



## savvylover112

Its on the twentieth of February


----------



## Vidaloco

OMG Daisy (my dog) ate left over cabbage rolls today and now is laying at my feet letting some God awful nasty farts!


----------



## Lonestar22

hahahahahaha!! my dog farts really bad when my dad gives her hot dogs. It's horrible.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I am so extremely BORED! :'(


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

ridingismylife2 said:


> I am so extremely BORED! :'(


Me too. I have nothing to do until Thursday. :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

Me too. I cleaned horse poo this morning and got laundry finished. Its only 1pm and I'm thinking of dusting blah.......


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Vidaloco said:


> Me too. I cleaned horse poo this morning and got laundry finished. Its only 1pm and I'm thinking of dusting blah.......


Does everyone clean when they're bored? :shock: I swear, I was about to find something to clean myself! :lol:


----------



## ridingismylife2

I don't xD haha..I absolutely hate cleaning


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

ridingismylife2 said:


> I don't xD haha..I absolutely hate cleaning


I hate it too, but it doesn't stop it from happening. :lol: Although today I decided to draw instead. =P


----------



## savvylover112

Hey everyone I am so bored lol


----------



## farmpony84

I'm hungry.


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm tired and visiting public bureaus like an employment office makes me always feel a bit vexed. Today wasn't an exception.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I should be to bed...I'm quite tired. But what am I doing? Surfing the web at 2am... :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Lol.... Time zones are amazing since it's only 11:15am here.

Usually I'm the one who stays up during the night chatting with you "daytime chatters" there :lol:.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Hehe yeah...I am so tired so I really don't know why I'm still up. But I am!


----------



## ridingismylife2

I'm hungryyyy! :/
And no school tomorrow! YAY!


----------



## ridingismylife2

My grandma passed away last night :'(
I luckily got to see her during the xmas holidays. I knew it was gonna be the last time I would ever see her. 
RIP Nana <3


----------



## farmpony84

I'm sorry ridingismylife.

Tamma - you are so funny, the more tired you get the more your english breaks up! LOL...


----------



## TaMMa89

farmpony84 said:


> Tamma - you are so funny, the more tired you get the more your english breaks up! LOL...


Well, I think that's pretty normal. Usually you make more mistakes when you're tired :wink:.

Kaila - I'm sorry for your grandma.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

It's 11:52 am I should start thinking about lunch...hmmmm. What to eat what to eat.


----------



## TaMMa89

^^Hopefully something tasty :wink:.

I should start thinking what kind of supper I want to have.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I ended up being lazy. Got myself a bowl of cereal for lunch. :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

oof, I'm getting tired. I've been working on an English project all evening, and I'm actually kind of proud of it. It's a buisness letter and a catalogue and I think it turned out pretty well


----------



## moomoo

> I ended up being lazy. Got myself a bowl of cereal for lunch. :lol:


I do that like every meal every day  I'm pretty sure its bad for me though :?


----------



## Elina

moomoo said:


> I do that like every meal every day  I'm pretty sure its bad for me though :?


I'm going for a pie... I made like 15 small pies a few days ago to put in the freezer so I just could heat them when ever I'm too lazy haha


----------



## TaMMa89

Authorities are still solving one of the biggest serial murder cases happened over here ever: Finland's Largest Murder Trial Continues | News | YLE Uutiset | yle.fi

Finnish health care seems to be a bit scary nowadays. Fake doctors and murderous nurses.


----------



## ridingismylife2

It won't stop snooooowing!!! :'(
I was shocked this morning at how much it had snowed last night and it hasn't stopped. grrrr!


----------



## TaMMa89

ridingismylife2 said:


> It won't stop snooooowing!!! :'(
> I was shocked this morning at how much it had snowed last night and it hasn't stopped. grrrr!


At least it's getting warmer.


----------



## Elina

Same problem over here... Atleast the horses love the snow! ^^


----------



## moomoo

There is such anger about one of my exams it made the news


----------



## savvylover112

OMG really moomoo?


----------



## ridingismylife2

moomoo said:


> There is such anger about one of my exams it made the news


Was it the biology one?


----------



## Vidaloco

ridingismylife2 said:


> My grandma passed away last night :'(
> I luckily got to see her during the xmas holidays. I knew it was gonna be the last time I would ever see her.
> RIP Nana <3


I'm so sorry to hear that :-( My condolances to you and your family


----------



## Vidaloco

Our local area just finished a big trial Roeder trial updates: Jury finds Scott Roeder guilty of first-degree murder in death of George Tiller | Featured Story | Wichita Eagle
I watched some of it on TV. The guy admitted to just walking up to the doctor and shooting him in the head. I don't know in what reality this man would have gotten off. It took the jury 37 min. to come to a verdict.


----------



## TaMMa89

Do you know what's fun? When you look out of a window and a huge snow drift covers a part of a view:


----------



## Vidaloco

Criminy Janita! I will never again complain about our snow. We got around 6" yesterday but it will be melted and gone in a week or so.
I've been meaning to ask, what kind of trees are those in the background, white pines?


----------



## moomoo

Woah thats a lot of snow :shock:



> Was it the biology one?


Yeah  I am in the facebook group against it 
Out of the 19,000 people who took it, there are 13,000 in the group, lol


----------



## TaMMa89

Vidaloco said:


> Criminy Janita! I will never again complain about our snow. We got around 6" yesterday but it will be melted and gone in a week or so.
> I've been meaning to ask, what kind of trees are those in the background, white pines?


Well, that drift isn't all natural. Most of snow came from our roof. Anyways I estimate that drift is at least 160 cm or 5.2 ft. I guess natural snow cover is around something up to your knee.

Yea Maureen, those trees are pines.


----------



## ridingismylife2

moomoo said:


> Woah thats a lot of snow :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah  I am in the facebook group against it
> Out of the 19,000 people who took it, there are 13,000 in the group, lol



People were complaining about it on another horse forum that I'm on.


----------



## TaMMa89

TaMMa89 said:


> Yea Maureen, those trees are pines.


But these pines themselves aren't white. It's just snow cover which makes them look so white :lol:.


----------



## Walkamile

Just got in from snowshoeing. Beautiful and surprisingly not cold! Love those trees for wind blocking.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Two people fell into a crack in a glacier here yesterday, a mother and her 7 year old son. The mother had passed away by the time they got her out but her son will be out of the ICU today. It's sad, it was so avoidable. People really need to start respecting Icelandic wilderness...


----------



## savvylover112

I just bought a western saddle  

and Sissi sorry to hear that happened


----------



## TaMMa89

Sorry for hearing that, Sis :sad:.

It keeps snowing here. I doubt if I can see out of my window at all when the spring will finally come some day :lol:. And our backyard is pretty same.


----------



## savvylover112

I don't want to go to school tomorrow I don't want to go to my mams place on tuesday and I don't want to have to be away from my horseys ever again lol


----------



## ridingismylife2

YAY, I have riding in a couple of hours <3 <3 <3


----------



## EventersBabe

I cant wait to find my new dream horse  Of course Babee will always be my #1 but I need a new horse so I can continue to ride and stuff


----------



## savvylover112

I can't wait for all my stuff I bought online to come


----------



## TaMMa89

I started my open college spring semester with a contact day today. Ugh, there will be a lot of work to do during this semester :-|.

Anyways, the day has been otherwise all nice day .


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have a German exam tomorrow and it's going to hard!!! 
:'(


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Ah, ja, Deutsch ist ein sehr schwer Sprache, aber auch spaß.


----------



## savvylover112

"I'll never be the same if we ever meet again,
Won't let you get away if we ever meet again."


----------



## moomoo

Ich spreche einen bisschen deutsch!!  Because I have forgotten most of it!


----------



## ridingismylife2

I used to speak German fluently because I lived there for 6ish years and I went to a German school from 3-5th grades but now I suck at it xD 
I still can read it and I can understand it but the grammar is sooo hard with all the der/die/das stuff.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

yes, the gender can be a bit confusing.. People are always telling me, oh most of it is like in Icelandic, and I can tell you one thing, that IS A LIE! So often at first I'd be torn between what I thought was right and what it was in Icelandic.. now I really just guess.


----------



## TaMMa89

I started to study Swedish because of my open college. I haven't spoken or written it after my matriculation examination in spring 2008 so needn't to say it feels a bit difficult now.


----------



## moomoo

Yeah I just guess too xD How is everyone today? 
Hopefully hunting saturday


----------



## savvylover112

Wooo hunting go moomoo  I'm going on Sunday and on Saturday I am going to a show  First show of the year


----------



## Walkamile

Can't sleep, and I'm exhausted. Too much on my mind.


----------



## Vidaloco

what are you hunting for? 
Its foggy and muddy here so no riding :-( The farrier is coming today too. She will have to deal with muddy feet.


----------



## TaMMa89

I just discussed about her upcoming upper secondary school leaving party with my friend.

**** I regret I only semi-participated our traditional leaving party ride when it was my turn two years ago. Since you and the rest of the class don't ride on a bed of a lorry and tour elementary schools near to you so you can throw candy to kids that often :wink:.


----------



## Hafilein

7773 ...

But that's not even ten thousand. We have a long way to go until one million ...


----------



## moomoo

Just drag hunting  First hunt of the season!!  
Hopefully it won't freeze tonight though


----------



## Vidaloco

Wow I still had to look that up :lol::shock:
Drag hunting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TaMMa89

It's around midnight and I just came home from greeting my friends few hours ago and now I'm tired. Besides that I had my riding lesson in the morning and my instructor said that there have to be something in me that makes horses to go wild :wink:.


----------



## savvylover112

Hey guys I can't type it again so have a look at my thread  
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-shows/we-came-fifth-d-d-d-47168/


----------



## TaMMa89

Great Shauna!  That's an awesome achievement.


----------



## savvylover112

Thanks so much Janita


----------



## ridingismylife2

Congrats Shauna!  That's awesome!


----------



## Vidaloco

TaMMa89 said:


> It's around midnight and I just came home from greeting my friends few hours ago and now I'm tired. Besides that I had my riding lesson in the morning and my instructor said that *there have to be something in me that makes horses to go wild *:wink:.


Thats not a good thing :shock::lol: We haven't been able to ride in a few days. The snow all melted and its major muddy. More snow tonight so maybe tomorrow *crossing fingers*


----------



## TaMMa89

Ah Maureen, I think it was just a joke :lol:. I don't make them bolt every time but I started to ride at that stable in the previous autumn and already managed to turn some of their "bombproof" horses on. Even I think yesterday was because we jumped some fences and that "bombproof" pony seemed to exhilarate because of the fences ("yay! Fences! Now leeeetttss gooooooo...!" :wink. 

Hope you can ride soon again, that mud sounds nasty. I got some good pictures of our snow and me today:















And yes, as you can see, it keeps snowing. :lol:


----------



## MIEventer

*I AM TIRED OF WINTER ALREADY!! *shakes fist in air**

BAH!!!


----------



## ridingismylife2

It's been snowing here the whole day today. :/
yay...not!


----------



## Vidaloco

Its just starting to mist rain. It can't decide if it wants to snow or rain :? I hate winter, I hate February (time to start taxes), I hate mud. :evil:

Great photos Janita, your drift is getting bigger!


----------



## TaMMa89

Thanks Maureen, it obviously is.

I just came home from the only and one kebab restaurant we have in our little municipality. Had to test it since it started now in January.


----------



## farmpony84

I just did my taxes. I hate taxes. We finally got out today. It was a mess. The snow plow got stuck and the backhoe that came to pull the snow plow got stuck so husband had to get the old John Deere to dig them out before we could go out to dinner. Old Navy was closed due to the weather... I'm ready for sun and sweat and dirt and flies...


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Figures on the night we're across the city, over 30 minutes away, for a Super Bowl party the roads turn to ice and it starts snowing again and all the cars were crawling. -_-
I hate snow.


----------



## savvylover112

Ugh I don't want to go to school going now in about 15 minutes and I'm not even dressed yet lol


----------



## ridingismylife2

woops..I went to sleep last night (or well morning xD ) at 5:30 am and I actually heard my mom wake up for work. haha... 
Thankgod I have no school today.


----------



## TaMMa89

Why does everyone hate snow?

I love it. :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco

I love snow when it first falls. Its pretty and clean and makes the world seem silent and clean. In my area if the country it never last more than a few days. It melts and makes mud. If it would fall and stayed pretty and clean I would like it more. Kind of like a new baby, they're beautiful and new but then you have to change the diaper


----------



## TaMMa89

^^that baby thing made me laugh :lol:.

I see your point.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

It's still snowing...and I have to work today...These are two of my least favorite things. <_<


----------



## moomoo

And when you have a little car and you have to drive to your horse and can't get her out of the stable its not fun  But I am lucky my stable isnt far from the indoor arena


----------



## TaMMa89

Aargh! It's getting colder again! -15c at the moment :evil:


----------



## TaMMa89

Hey, you've forgotten that topic :wink:.

I had a great snowy trail riding in the morning. Even when we cantered, I started to scream "stop, stop!" :lol:. Not to the instructor who leaded us, but to my mount who seemed to turn on a bit (too much I think) when cantering.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I'm baaackkk...lol... you guys propably didn't even notice I was gone. haha.
My computer died earlier in the week and we just got one from my mums sister.
haha..


----------



## RegalCharm

TaMMa89 said:


> Hey, you've forgotten that topic :wink:.
> 
> I had a great snowy trail riding in the morning. Even when we cantered, I started to scream "stop, stop!" :lol:. Not to the instructor who leaded us, but to my mount who seemed to turn on a bit (too much I think) when cantering.


 

LOL. you mean Whoa Bettsy WHOA.


----------



## TaMMa89

Blah, I think I've caught a cold. At least I strongly feel so :sad:.

Haha RC :lol:.


----------



## RegalCharm

TaMMa89 said:


> Blah, I think I've caught a cold. At least I strongly feel so :sad:.
> 
> Haha RC :lol:.


 
Get some homemade Chicken Soup, it really is good for a cold.


----------



## TaMMa89

Thanks for the tip, have to test it some day.

But now I feel I just want to take a warm shower and go bed then. I'm pretty sure I have some fever.

Btw, it's interesting how most of little children are still totally going even with high fever. Then when you get older and have even a bit higher body temperature than normally, *bang*, and you're so dead tired that you just want to stay in bed and sleep :lol:.


----------



## RegalCharm

Because nobody has told them (kids) they are supposed to feel
bad when they have a cold. LOL



This from the Mayo Clinic: Generations of parents have spooned chicken soup into their sick children. Now scientists have put chicken soup to the test, discovering that it does seem to help relieve cold and flu symptoms in two ways. First, it acts as an anti-inflammatory by inhibiting the movement of neutrophils — immune system cells that participate in the body's inflammatory response. Second, it temporarily speeds up the movement of mucus through the nose, helping relieve congestion and limiting the amount of time viruses are in contact with the nose lining. Researchers at the University of Nebraska compared homemade chicken soup with canned versions and found that many, though not all, canned chicken soups worked just as well as soups made from scratch.


----------



## TaMMa89

That's an interesting research. Perhaps I should coax somebody here to make me some chicken soup :wink:.

Even tho I remembered we Finnish have our traditional cold healing recipe too. It's a glass of warm milk mixed with some onion. Have never tasted that anyways.

So chicken soup or onion mixed with warm milk...? Warm milk mixed with onion or chicken soup...? hmm... I think chicken soup sounds _much_ more better :lol:


----------



## ridingismylife2

I'm having so much fun making sigs/banners!
if any of you want one go here: http://www.horseforum.com/art-requests/sigs-banners-d-47832/


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I noticed you on another forum  Nice work!


----------



## ridingismylife2

Thanks


----------



## Vidaloco

I'm still here ;-)
Had a near miss with hubby's dad over the weekend but he has rallied once again. Still don't think he will live out the month but it wasn't this weekend. 
It been very tough on his mom, sisters, us and of course him. 
Just thought I would let all my 'million reply" friends know whats up and why I haven't been on much.


----------



## Walkamile

Sorry to hear about your father-in-law Maureen. I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm sorry for that too, Maureen :sad:.


----------



## savvylover112

Sorry aswel Maureen [[HUGS]]


----------



## ridingismylife2

aww..I'm sorry Maureen! 



I fell in my riding lesson yesterday! first time in 3 years and first time while jumping. We were jumping a a jump which was in a circle and I've never been good at jumping them and Sultan isn't very good at jumping them either and he jumped the pole which was infront of it which made it harder to jump the jump, so he refused. his neck went over the jump but the rest of his body didn't and I kinda slid down his neck, then he flung his head up and I slid back and I was close to getting my balance but he then moved to the side and I lost my grip and just slid of to the side. It felt like it was going in slow-mo. haha... It didn't hurt at all.  haha...
It was bound to happen eventually!


----------



## RegalCharm

Sorry to hear about your FIL Vida.
Sounds like he is still fighting. So that is good.


----------



## Vidaloco

The horses are starting to shed their winter coats. It seems kind of early but maybe we're in for an early spring

Thanks for the well wishes everyone.


----------



## savvylover112

I am so happy with how Phoebe went last night in our dressage show


----------



## TaMMa89

Well, that was the day when you have to blow your runny nose every fifth minute. Even I think I have had to do that perhaps only every 15th or 20th minute now during the last few hours, so perhaps I'm getting bit better? :wink:.

Even tho I'll still miss my friend's upper secondary school leaving party tomorrow because of that and I guess I'll miss my riding lesson on the upcoming Saturday too.

Besides that I wrote an essay in Swedish today. I found I've forgot a lot about this language and it tried to turn English all the time.


----------



## RegalCharm

a couple shots of ol Jack daniels will fix your cold right up.:lol:


every body tired of snow raise your hands.


----------



## paintsrule

Im raising my hand. I was sick of snow as soon as it started. Before actually.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Can I just say that I am left speechless by Shawn Whites final run?!!!! :-o He won gold, and deserved it!!! What a phenomenal run!!! What a very very very talented guy!!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:!!!!!


----------



## TaMMa89

That 2nd picture (the snowman) is hilarious :lol:.


----------



## savvylover112

I love that snowman he is so cool it looks so funny


----------



## Vidaloco

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> Can I just say that I am left speechless by Shawn Whites final run?!!!! :-o He won gold, and deserved it!!! What a phenomenal run!!! What a very very very talented guy!!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:!!!!!


I saw it too. It was impressive. All of them were, but he was definitely the best


----------



## ridingismylife2

wooo...no school next week!


----------



## Vidaloco

TaMMa89 said:


> Well, that was the day when you have to blow your runny nose every fifth minute. Even I think I have had to do that perhaps only every 15th or 20th minute now during the last few hours, so perhaps I'm getting bit better? :wink:.
> 
> Even tho I'll still miss my friend's upper secondary school leaving party tomorrow because of that and I guess I'll miss my riding lesson on the upcoming Saturday too.
> 
> Besides that I wrote an essay in Swedish today. I found I've forgot a lot about this language and it tried to turn English all the time.


Do they sell Carmex in Finland? its the best stuff when your nose gets sore from blowing it.


----------



## Honeysuga

YAYY, it is warming up here finally!!!


----------



## ridingismylife2

Honeysuga said:


> YAYY, it is warming up here finally!!!


Lucky! It's getting colder again here! It's been snowing non stop and the snow actually goes upto my hips in some parts! :-shock:


----------



## TaMMa89

Vidaloco said:


> Do they sell Carmex in Finland? its the best stuff when your nose gets sore from blowing it.


I guess they don't. Or at least I haven't seen it here. But I wear other brands then.

Actually my nose doesn't run that much anymore. Of course it's easier but on the other hand I hope it'd still run more and remove all these... nasty flu secretions from me.

Anyways, do you have your winter break, Kaila?


----------



## ridingismylife2

TaMMa89 said:


> Anyways, do you have your winter break, Kaila?


Yes! I'm sooo happy!


----------



## Vidaloco

Its supposed to rain here all week-end :-( I woke up to the sound of rain, I suppose it will be the same tomorrow. 
FIL is doing a bit better. They moved him out of the hospital and back to the care home. He is on Hospice care now.


----------



## TaMMa89

^^Great to hear he's doing even a bit better .


----------



## savvylover112

OMG the hunt ball is tonight


----------



## RegalCharm

Vidaloco said:


> Its supposed to rain here all week-end :-( I woke up to the sound of rain, I suppose it will be the same tomorrow.
> FIL is doing a bit better. They moved him out of the hospital and back to the care home. He is on Hospice care now.


 
No rain here, but sunshine and 30's temperatures melting some of
the snow away.

Hospice is a nice organization. They took care of my sister 
at home until she passed and my dad was in one of their care
homes last yr. And support for the family in these difficult
times was great.


----------



## TaMMa89

savvylover112 said:


> OMG the hunt ball is tonight


Have fun, Shauna .


----------



## Vidaloco

savvylover112 said:


> OMG the hunt ball is tonight


How wonderful! You looked so lovely in the dress you posted. Have fun


----------



## savvylover112

OMG guys I am so tired after last night got home at three and had to get up at half six to go showjumping on Phoebe lol I went back to bed when I came home and slept from 11am to 5pm lol it was the best night ever!!!!!!!


----------



## ridingismylife2

My throat hurts and it's really annoying! :'(


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww, Kaila. Hope you won't catch a cold now when you have your winter break.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I am soooooooo frustrated! I missed my riding lesson today because I couldn't get the horse I was supposed to ride ready. His stall is outside and I couldn't open the stall door because of the snow and when I finally got it open Pharaoh just walked out before i had the chance to put on his halter and he is super strong, so it took me a while to get him back in (with help), then I couldn't close his stall door thanks to the effing snow so that I could get his saddle and bridle so I gave up after a while and closed it with a lead rope. Got the saddle and bridle and only had 3 minutes to put them on. The bridle and martingale were completely messed up so that took a while to put on, then the saddle I just couldn't get on and I gave up. lol. It was already 20:10 and my lesson starts at 20:00 so I just got someone to help me close the door and left. Then I had to wait over an hour and a half outside in the freezing cold for the effing bus!!!!
I am sooo extremely frustrated! And now my leg hurts for no reason at all! :'(
And now I feel like s**t and my throat hurts even more.
ARGHHHHHHHHHH! >:O


----------



## Vidaloco

savvylover112 said:


> OMG guys I am so tired after last night got home at three and had to get up at half six to go showjumping on Phoebe lol I went back to bed when I came home and slept from 11am to 5pm lol it was the best night ever!!!!!!!


So tell us all about it! Did you dance a lot? Were the decorations pretty? did they have a meal or just cake and punch? I never even went to my senior prom so tell! :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

ridingismylife2 said:


> I am soooooooo frustrated! I missed my riding lesson today because I couldn't get the horse I was supposed to ride ready. His stall is outside and I couldn't open the stall door because of the snow and when I finally got it open Pharaoh just walked out before i had the chance to put on his halter and he is super strong, so it took me a while to get him back in (with help), then I couldn't close his stall door thanks to the effing snow so that I could get his saddle and bridle so I gave up after a while and closed it with a lead rope. Got the saddle and bridle and only had 3 minutes to put them on. The bridle and martingale were completely messed up so that took a while to put on, then the saddle I just couldn't get on and I gave up. lol. It was already 20:10 and my lesson starts at 20:00 so I just got someone to help me close the door and left. Then I had to wait over an hour and a half outside in the freezing cold for the effing bus!!!!
> I am sooo extremely frustrated! And now my leg hurts for no reason at all! :'(
> And now I feel like s**t and my throat hurts even more.
> ARGHHHHHHHHHH! >:O



Awww Sorry you had such a crappy time of it. Sometimes ya just gotta say...What the frick


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I'm not liking my immune system this past year... =( This is the 6th time I've been sick in less than a year. =( I would like to be able to breathe again. >_<


----------



## savvylover112

Vidaloco said:


> So tell us all about it! Did you dance a lot? Were the decorations pretty? did they have a meal or just cake and punch? I never even went to my senior prom so tell! :lol:


Danced for like two hours straight lol decorations were cool had a big meal at like nine pm lol it was the best night ever


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww Kaila. That sucks.

Great to hear you had a great night, Shauna.

That sounds like a bad luck, iryde. Be sure that there aren't mold in your house or anything. Sometimes mold can make you feel sick all the time or very often.

My internet radio doesn't work anymore so I decided to switch to another one :evil:. I listened that WYCD Detroit's best country station around a year and really started to like it. Seems if this new one is good.


----------



## Vidaloco

I got my new glasses today and I like them a lot. They are tri-focals which is a bit to get used to. They get dark when I go outside which is cool. I think I need to get the close up view adjusted a bit. I still have to use my readers to work on the computer.


----------



## ridingismylife2

ughh...i hate being sick. :/
I have a cold....


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

TaMMa89 said:


> That sounds like a bad luck, iryde. Be sure that there aren't mold in your house or anything. Sometimes mold can make you feel sick all the time or very often.


We're in one of the driest places in the country. :lol: I'm just having a bad year for being vulnerable to stuff I guess. :?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Snow.. we have snow!!
Not much, but enough to shock people a bit, we haven't had any in a while now.. we probably have between 10 and 20 cm now


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> Snow.. we have snow!!
> Not much, but enough to shock people a bit, we haven't had any in a while now.. we probably have between 10 and 20 cm now


I think our highest official deep of snow is around 80 cm over here in Southern Finland.


----------



## savvylover112

I'm so proud of my horsey


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Tamma- showoff..

:lol:

It's suppoesed to snow some more the next few days I think.. we'll see how deep it gets.


----------



## RegalCharm

how is this, it is the boys car


----------



## ridingismylife2

I'm so happy today!
My dad got a new job! He's been unemployed for quite a long time which really has been hard on us.
He had an interview a few weeks ago and today had the final interview and he got it!
He won't be payed for a few weeks but we have survived so far so a few more weeks won't be too bad.
And apparently it'll be a good paying job!


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> Tamma- showoff..
> 
> :lol:


Of course... :wink:. Even that snow isn't here in the town where I live but in in Southern Finland anyways.

That's a lot of snow, RC :shock:

Congrats on your dad, Kaila. I'm sure you're so proud of him .


----------



## savvylover112

OMG today was the best day EVER!!!!!


----------



## Vidaloco

Lots of stuff goes on in here when I don't check everyday :lol: 
Hope everyone who is sick is well, everyone who wants snow has it and vise versa. 
Our average snowfall for a whole year is 15" (38.1 cm) we are below that this year by a few inches. Its pretty much over here as far as snow goes. In the 50's today and the buds are coming on the trees.


----------



## TaMMa89

I had an awesome night with my friends tonight. I also had a great riding lesson in the morning, despite of the fact that it was very exhausting physically and my legs are killing me now.


----------



## Vidaloco

Glad you had a good time Janita :-D We got a ride in today too. Vida was a bit off toward the end of the ride, but it was still fun.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

couldn't ride yesterday because of the snow. It was too wet, Máni would have been walking on stilts..


----------



## Vidaloco

Happy Sunday everyone! We made it to a meeting/pot luck dinner for our saddle club last night. It was fun visiting with everyone.


----------



## Walkamile

Had to "abort" our GPS mapping mission into the park today! Good grief the frost is coming through the ground and we were breaking through , so deep, and the water from the melt is ridiculous! Felt like I needed wading boots! Will have to come in from the south end next weekend and give it another try . . . after I buy some very tall rubber boots! LOL!


----------



## RegalCharm

MONDAY MORNING,

Rise and shine, Everybody up, off to work, school, or whatever your plans are
for today.

Me, I get to go back to bed after I get the boy off to school. LOL..........


----------



## Vidaloco

My Mom called and woke me up this morning :evil: Hubby drove over to see his dad after work so been pretty much on my own all day. Got 2 dogs bathed after they got skunked once again this weekend. Made myself lunch. Pork chop, risotto and some pinto beans w/jalapenos.


----------



## TaMMa89

I tried to find my little inner author again and started to finish my 125 pages long fantasy story that I wrote around an year ago yesterday and managed to do the biggest part of the job by today. So I've operated in Finnish for several hours now and hope my English isn't totally incomprehensible after that.

Besides that I think I will start to hoard some consumables tomorrow. Traffic contractors all over Finland have decided to hit a strike and everything will be stopped. Most of busses, all kind of cargo traffic etc. I guess shops will be empty pretty soon after they won't have their regular deliveries. None knows how long this strike will last yet.


----------



## RegalCharm

What is your fanasy story about?

A good strike is necessary sometimes.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Can I just say that it's awfully hard to try and like/get along with your future inlaws when they are for the most part, jerks to your fiance. >_<


----------



## savvylover112

Off to school soon


----------



## ridingismylife2

TaMMa89 said:


> Besides that I think I will start to hoard some consumables tomorrow. Traffic contractors all over Finland have decided to hit a strike and everything will be stopped. Most of busses, all kind of cargo traffic etc. I guess shops will be empty pretty soon after they won't have their regular deliveries. None knows how long this strike will last yet.


All my busses that I take to school to are on strike! Thank god the bus I take to get to my riding school isn't!
And aren't the rubbish trucks also on strike?


----------



## Vidaloco

RegalCharm said:


> What is your fanasy story about?
> 
> *A good strike is necessary sometimes*.


I agree, most of transportation people in the US are no longer part of a union. Used to be a teamsters stike was fairly common. 
My husbands union contract is up in June. We'll see how that goes in this economy :shock:


----------



## savvylover112

did ok in the dressage show tonight happy with Phoebe especially since we were hunting this weekend and she was hyper after the hunt which was great


----------



## TaMMa89

RC, it's a war story about two fictional kingdom.



ridingismylife2 said:


> All my busses that I take to school to are on strike! Thank god the bus I take to get to my riding school isn't!
> And aren't the rubbish trucks also on strike?


I'm just wondering if I can participate my contact learning day which will be organized something around 200 kms away soon. I've usually taken a bus which comes from Helsinki and drives during night but now they say they have to skip around 2/3 of these busses which drive long distance and I guess if mine will be one of those which will be skipped. If I take train I manage to participate only the very last lessons of the day. Not worth of paying a train ticket. I'm sure daddy won't borrow his car to me for that long trip. On the other hand I wouldn't even want to drive that myself during night-time if it isn't necessary because I think it was too risky.

About rubbish trucks, some of them are on strike, some of them aren't. Depends on the company which takes care of your waste management. But because also those trucks which drive gasoline to gas stations are on strike, I guess the rubbish trucks or other cars won't drive that long if the strike lasts more than few days.

Most of people are members of labor unions over here.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Should I really be this tense and nervous about being around Pat's family all day tomorrow when I haven't since the massive fiasco two months back? :? *sigh*


----------



## cowgirlfitzy

Havn't been on in a while thought I would drop a line to help out the post lol. I thought it would be farther then this.


----------



## RegalCharm

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> Can I just say that it's awfully hard to try and like/get along with your future inlaws when they are for the most part, jerks to your fiance. >_<


 
you can pick your friends, but in laws and relatives come pre-packaged:shock:


----------



## RegalCharm

TaMMa89 said:


> RC, it's a war story about two fictional kingdom.
> 
> 
> And I bet it has a princess on one side , and a prince on the other
> and their fathers are enemys. LOL
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering if I can participate my contact learning day which will be organized something around 200 kms away soon. I've usually taken a bus which comes from Helsinki and drives during night but now they say they have to skip around 2/3 of these busses which drive long distance and I guess if mine will be one of those which will be skipped. If I take train I manage to participate only the very last lessons of the day. Not worth of paying a train ticket. I'm sure daddy won't borrow his car to me for that long trip. On the other hand I wouldn't even want to drive that myself during night-time if it isn't necessary because I think it was too risky.
> 
> About rubbish trucks, some of them are on strike, some of them aren't. Depends on the company which takes care of your waste management. But because also those trucks which drive gasoline to gas stations are on strike, I guess the rubbish trucks or other cars won't drive that long if the strike lasts more than few days.
> 
> Most of people are members of labor unions over here.


any way to take a train the night before and be there in the morning?
if you miss it, how much will it hurt your class grades?
maybe the bus you take will not be cut out and you will make it.


----------



## savvylover112

Ok going to be working on my three year old this year and a foal and competing Phoebe and working my dads horse of and working with Patch too I'm busy lol


----------



## Walkamile

Just finished baking a batch of chocolate chip cookies! Gonna pour a glass of cold milk and have a few! Yum!

Got plenty if anyone is interested!


----------



## RegalCharm

Sounds good to me.
but would be expensive cookies 
by the time I paid to get to maine to get a couple

and by then they would probably be all Gone. LOL......


----------



## Walkamile

Oh so true! As soon as Don gets his mitts on them, there will be very few left that's true! LOL!


----------



## TaMMa89

Nope, it's a heroine who leads her heavenly army towards an attacker from a place which reminds... well, that place down there.



RegalCharm said:


> any way to take a train the night before and be there in the morning?
> if you miss it, how much will it hurt your class grades?
> maybe the bus you take will not be cut out and you will make it.


Going there a night before would have been one of choices, but then I had had to find a some kind of inn there and I think it's a lot of money/bother just for few hours. Anyways the strike is over now, the participants of it agreed over things few hours ago. I still decided not to go, it won't be sure if the bus goes normally that soon after the strike and actually when I started the spring semester I planned I'd skip one of the contact days because it's so expensive (around 70-80 euros per a trip) and takes a lot of efforts (I have wake up around 4am so I can take the bus) to go there. We've 4 contact days during the spring and because most of teaching/learning goes via Internet, I think I can skip one of the days without huge damage.

I just mailed to the teachers, told I can't participate and asked if they want that I do some substitutive excercises for these lessons. I feel horrible anyways since I've always been one of those very conscientious people who always participate & do what they are expected to do so that's totally... abnormal to me :lol: Should learn to be not so conscientious sometimes.


----------



## reveriesgirly

so.... im hungry ? lol , just helping out the thread


----------



## Walkamile

Yay, my daughter is coming home from college for a week! Can't wait to see her baby brown eyes! LOL!


----------



## RegalCharm

just in time to help with the gps mapping of the recreation area. LOL.


----------



## TaMMa89

I feel I'll fall asleep at any minute.

Well, now when transporting staff is back to work again, dockers hit a strike = harbors are closed = all kind of import/export that goes via harbors has gotten stuck.

Joys of trying to agree a collective agreement. I think all of the participants have gotten nervous because of the recession.


----------



## Walkamile

RegalCharm said:


> just in time to help with the gps mapping of the recreation area. LOL.


Exactly what I was thinking! :lol:

I'll tell her it will be a nice change from the city for her! hehehe!


----------



## ShutUpJoe

So it's up to 7884 replies? Piper is leaving tomorrow : (. But I'll have to post some pictures of the surprise that is coming when she goes : ).


----------



## Walkamile

Phew! Got back from _walking_ the trails in a wilderness park in order to do a GPS map! Have rode many times these same trails with T and Walka, but never walked them myself. Am giving my horses some carrots with their feed tonight along with an appreciative hug. Next time I'm up there on horseback, I will be sure to pack treats for them as reward for hauling my fat **** around those trails! LOL!


----------



## LoverofHorses

I can't wait for spring!!!
Than I can finally ride without freezing my fingers off.....


----------



## savvylover112

OMG I love working with my three year old he is so much fun


----------



## TaMMa89

Phew! Have had a long day. We visited relatives and I've driven over 200kms today. Can't believe driving can be that exhausting :lol:.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I had such a fun day today. 
Went to a waterpark with my friends and had a blast 
I'm sooooo tired now though.


----------



## savvylover112

Best day ever with my horse today


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I really want to find a new barn to work at now, today was one of the last straws. Ugh, just ugh! :evil:


----------



## TaMMa89

Have you started to search a new barn already, iryde? Hope you can find it soon.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I'm going to start looking, yeah. 
When another coworker forces you to rush your tasks you are getting paid for so she can do her own tasks at the barn, and you get blamed for her little brother not cleaning out the stalls well enough the previous day, and have to work twice as hard to clean the barn because he didn't do a good enough job, and when you are being constantly asked to do his work a day later because 'he never got around to it and ran out of time' every week... GRR. :evil:


----------



## Vidaloco

Walkamile said:


> Phew! Got back from _walking_ the trails in a wilderness park in order to do a GPS map! Have rode many times these same trails with T and Walka, but never walked them myself. *Am giving my horses some carrots with their feed tonight along with an appreciative hug. Next time I'm up there on horseback, I will be sure to pack treats for them as reward for hauling my fat **** around those trails! LOL*!


How funny! I'm always appreciative of my poor Vida hauling my fat **** around :lol:


I'm on day 4 of no diet Coke. I've decided to cut the sodium down so giving it up. Iced tea really is better anyway *I'll keep telling myself that over and over* :shock:


----------



## TaMMa89

Vidaloco said:


> How funny! I'm always appreciative of my poor Vida hauling my fat **** around :lol:
> 
> 
> I'm on day 4 of no diet Coke. I've decided to cut the sodium down so giving it up. Iced tea really is better anyway *I'll keep telling myself that over and over* :shock:


Also I decided to quit drinking soft drinks all the time few days ago. I just noticed I was drinking soda pop almost every day and started to think it isn't that healthy, so I decided it'd be good to drink them only every now and then. Replaced my daily consumption with non-sweetened juices (mostly orange and apple juices).


----------



## Vidaloco

I was drinking the diet type so I wasn't getting any sugar but the sodium/salt level is way up there. I noticed I don't have as much joint pain as I was having from arthritis. I wonder if cutting back has helped. 
I have also noticed less swelling in my hands and feet. 
I was drinking 5-6 cans of Coke a day :shock:


----------



## TaMMa89

Vidaloco said:


> I was drinking the diet type so I wasn't getting any sugar but the sodium/salt level is way up there. I noticed I don't have as much joint pain as I was having from arthritis. I wonder if cutting back has helped.
> I have also noticed less swelling in my hands and feet.
> I was drinking 5-6 cans of Coke a day :shock:


Wow. That's a lot :shock:. I just drank a small bottle (0.5l / 1.1pt) perhaps within a day or two days. 

Personally I think diet type pops and sugar substitutes are actually worse for one's health than normal pops and sugar... Anyway, I don't think normal pop is that healthy either if you tend to drink it all the time like I did.


----------



## RegalCharm

Vidaloco said:


> I was drinking the diet type so I wasn't getting any sugar but the sodium/salt level is way up there. I noticed I don't have as much joint pain as I was having from arthritis. I wonder if cutting back has helped.
> I have also noticed less swelling in my hands and feet.
> I was drinking 5-6 cans of Coke a day :shock:


all that salt would cause water retention which would cause
your hands and feet to swell. You will probably find you will
loose a few pounds not having all the fluid built up.


----------



## farmpony84

so my niece jumped out of an airplane and her 'chute did not deploy. She was tandem and the instructor had to cut the main 'chute away and then deploy the emergency one which apparently had issues... they crashed through a fence and were knocked unconscious. She's fine. (other then whiplash and a concussion). The instructor was not so lucky. I haven't got all the details yet but it sounds like he broke just about everything. including his back. He saved her life though.

Can we say... NO JUMPING OUT OF PLANES!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

Vidaloco said:


> I was drinking the diet type so I wasn't getting any sugar but the sodium/salt level is way up there. I noticed I don't have as much joint pain as I was having from arthritis. I wonder if cutting back has helped.
> I have also noticed less swelling in my hands and feet.
> I was drinking 5-6 cans of Coke a day :shock:


poop. that's me. I geuss I'll drop the dang cokes now....


----------



## savvylover112

I am addicted to coke I have given it up for lent though


----------



## TaMMa89

farmpony84 said:


> so my niece jumped out of an airplane and her 'chute did not deploy. She was tandem and the instructor had to cut the main 'chute away and then deploy the emergency one which apparently had issues... they crashed through a fence and were knocked unconscious. She's fine. (other then whiplash and a concussion). The instructor was not so lucky. I haven't got all the details yet but it sounds like he broke just about everything. including his back. He saved her life though.
> 
> Can we say... NO JUMPING OUT OF PLANES!!!!


Wow, that's horrible :shock:.


Well, I had my lesson today and the horse decided start to act up when I was brushing him and tacking him up. Not nice.


----------



## savvylover112

Wow I have my three year old all tacked up today and he didn't even flinch at the saddle


----------



## farmpony84

I rode mine last weekend... then ...it rained....and rained...and rained... maybe I will ride him tomorrow? if it doesn't ... rain....


----------



## Vidaloco

farmpony84 said:


> so my niece jumped out of an airplane and her 'chute did not deploy. She was tandem and the instructor had to cut the main 'chute away and then deploy the emergency one which apparently had issues... they crashed through a fence and were knocked unconscious. She's fine. (other then whiplash and a concussion). The instructor was not so lucky. I haven't got all the details yet but it sounds like he broke just about everything. including his back. He saved her life though.
> 
> Can we say... NO JUMPING OUT OF PLANES!!!!


:shock: Geesh I should say your right! I promise to never jump out of a plane.

We are riding tomorrow. Mud or no mud :evil:
Had to go hat shopping today with hubby. He got a nice 10X beaver Serratelli. We spent an hour getting it custom shaped and it looks great.


----------



## TaMMa89

This has been a bit crazy day, as to my thoughts.


----------



## savvylover112

OMG today was like the best day ever with my horses  Going to work with my three year old again tomorrow if I get time hopefully teach him how to steer


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234

savvylover112 said:


> I am addicted to coke I have given it up for lent though


join the club. im dying


----------



## Vidaloco

We had planned on riding today but its still just too darn muddy. The frost has gone out of the ground so that, on top of all the rain we've gotten, its gushy.


----------



## farmpony84

I cleaned my barn and put down new pine shavings. Then I cleaned my play room and Max's room. My pantry and my kitchen. My living room and one bathroom. I'm done. Watching chuck and Larry now.


----------



## savvylover112

I have to go to school in 15 mins and I'm not even dressed lol I wish I didn't have to go


----------



## Vidaloco

I heard peepers this morning! Must be spring 


Peeper-


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww, that little frog is cute .


----------



## savvylover112

I just had the worst day ever apart from working with George my three year old he was the highlight of my day can't wait for Paddy's day


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm exhausted and nervous. School has been keeping me busy these last few days and yesterday I spent all day after I came home from school working on a math project and putting it up in my computer. Then at about 10 past 1 in the night something happaned. I now cannot open the file. I can acess it in another way but in that way all of the equations are missing. It's due before 8:10 in the morning. I spent an hour looking for a way to open it so I only got very little sleep. I hope my teacher will understand and let me turn it in tomorrow.


----------



## savvylover112

Wow hunter trials in Tatts today


----------



## Walkamile

Surgery Friday. Getting a little nervous. Be glad when it's over and we know what we're dealing with.


----------



## TaMMa89

Good luck with the surgery, Walka!

I've kept studying today.


----------



## savvylover112

Ok I am addicted to hunter trials lol


----------



## paintsrule

Its a sad society when you accidently leave your soccer ball in the yard and someone comes along and steals it, now I cant go outside and mess around like I was really looking forward to


----------



## savvylover112

Going out to work with the crazy little boy I call my baby George he seems hyper today fun lol


----------



## Vidaloco

paintsrule said:


> Its a sad society when you accidently leave your soccer ball in the yard and someone comes along and steals it, now I cant go outside and mess around like I was really looking forward to


 That really does suck :evil: Our house is back off the road. On Holidays I'd like to put decorations around the mailbox and out by the road but someone would surely steal them. Sad sad sad. 

Happy first day of Spring...Its snowing here :-(


----------



## savvylover112

OMG guys my foal was born yesterday


----------



## TaMMa89

Congrats Shauna! Is it he or she? Any details? 

I think my fantasy story (about which I talked earlier) is around fine now. I've gone through that 128 pages three times during past few weeks and promised my friends can read it. Actually I already sent it to one of my friends.

Besides that I had the worst riding lesson for long times today.


----------



## savvylover112

Here's a link to her thread Janita and anyone else who wants to see her  

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/dreamers-daily-updates-50454/


----------



## TaMMa89

I heard there's an erupting volcano in Iceland :-(. Hope you're okay, Sis.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

You're so thoughtful Janita 
But yes, I'm quite alright and I don't think there have been any reported injuries. It's kind of special though, this eruption. That spor hasn't erupted in thousands of years!


----------



## LoverofHorses

Yesterday was are first real trail ride! The boys did so well and even our old man Bud attempted a gallop. I'm just loving the beautiful weather!


----------



## Vidaloco

:shock: Gosh Sis! I'd be completely freaked out if I was near a volcano. Although, your whole country is a volcano isn't it? How far away is it?


----------



## savvylover112

Foals are crazy three year olds do stupid things to themselves 17hh horses are bullies one eyed ponies are hyper mammy mares are protective expecting mares are annoying and mares in general are grumpy,

That's basically the run down of my 7 horses at home in order of mention above thats Dreamer, George, Bobby, Patch, Abbie, Queenie, and Phoebe I really love them all that's just the way they are in general. Started to do some early halter work with Dreamer will write in her thread about it link above if anyone wants to hear about that. George caught the lunge rope on the fence when he got away from me yesterday for two split seconds and pulled himself to the ground while he was trotting and put his back out back women coming out on wednesday to fix him all up and give Phoebe her checkup. Bobby won't ley Patch get his food half the time because he is a big bully. Patch canters around the place bucking until I put his food in the bucket. Abbie is just the best mammy ever. Queenie shouts every time Abbie leaves the barn even though there is another horse in with her, and Phoebe well she is just Phoebe the big grumpy mare. So there is the explanation of all my horses right now hope you liked it lol 

Sis I would be terrified to be anywhere near a volcano same as Maureen :O


----------



## ridingismylife2

I had a really really good riding lesson today


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Vidaloco said:


> :shock: Gosh Sis! I'd be completely freaked out if I was near a volcano. Although, your whole country is a volcano isn't it? How far away is it?


Haha, yes, the whole island it pretty much a volcano. We are both where the american and eurasian tectonic plates are moving apart and we also have one of the most active mantle plumes underneath us. 
An Icelanders reaction to an eruption is to go closer to see :lol:
It isn't that far away, somewhere around 120 km. 
The only real danger now from this eruption is that it might set off a near-by volcano called Krafla which would have devastating effects.
The crack in the ground is between 500-1000m long, so you can see from pictures how high up the lava is going.


----------



## Trish2010

Anybody have any advice on foals? My mare just popped on St. Patricks day!


----------



## ridingismylife2

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> Haha, yes, the whole island it pretty much a volcano. We are both where the american and eurasian tectonic plates are moving apart and we also have one of the most active mantle plumes underneath us.
> An Icelanders reaction to an eruption is to go closer to see :lol:
> It isn't that far away, somewhere around 120 km.
> The only real danger now from this eruption is that it might set off a near-by volcano called Krafla which would have devastating effects.
> The crack in the ground is between 500-1000m long, so you can see from pictures how high up the lava is going.




Scary! :shock:


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Thursday was in the 60's and it was t-shirt weather...and then what're we getting tonight and tomorrow? ...up to 2 feet of snow and blizzard conditions. Living in Colorado is a love-hate relationship. -__-


----------



## TaMMa89

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> Thursday was in the 60's and it was t-shirt weather...and then what're we getting tonight and tomorrow? ...up to 2 feet of snow and blizzard conditions. Living in Colorado is a love-hate relationship. -__-


Wow that's a quick change. We have still a full winter here tho it should be a spring soon.

About my day, read half of a Rousseau's social philosophical book that was written back in the 18th century and also the translation is from the early 20th century. It really tested my reading comprehension because of very philosophical text and Finnish of the early 20th century which is kinda different than today. Now I've that nice, drained feeling that you can have after making a lot of (mental) efforts.


----------



## savvylover112

ugh Parents, Teachers, Friends, Pressure, I hate life right now only in third year don't want to be told to think about what I want to do in life


----------



## Vidaloco

Finally got my gate adjusted correctly. Its the one that we drive to the house through that keeps the dogs in, and the horses out. It started not keeping the dogs in :evil: 
Its a warm, sunny but windy day and I noticed there are blooms on my red bud tree so I'm happy


----------



## Walkamile

Lucky you Maureen, today our weather turned cold again. Was sunny, but with the wind and all very _brrrr_!

Recovering from surgery, only a few complications but all is well. Got the pathology report, it's lymphoma. Actually optimistic, very treatable and responds well to treatment. Meeting with the onchologist (sp?) Monday so will know what stage and ect... Must say, life is never dull! :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Holy smoke Walka, I'm sorry for that :shock:. I hope you're doing well.

I had a great lesson with my favorite lesson horse today (he's so sensible but still very kind and humble... ah, find me that kind of human man too!). Now I also have over a kilo, almost 3 lbs, of candy and I'm not sure how to eat it that much... :wink:.


----------



## Walkamile

I'm doing well Tamma, just a blow to my ego to be a mere mortal! LOL!

Don't give up on finding the human equivalent to your favorite lesson equine. He is out there , you will meet. My mother always told me it would happen when I least expected it. I told her I least expected it every day! But, when I truly wasn't looking / thinking , I met Don. Life is like that. :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco

Gosh Tess, I didn't even know you had any medical issues. Did I miss the thread somewhere or are you just letting we few who read this thread in on it? 
I just read a bit on Lymphoma on webMD, sounds like its hard to find so its really lucky you found out what it was. Hope you don't have to go through Chemo. I know it really took a toll on Tony's dad. 
Did they give you any idea how you got it?


----------



## DustyDiamond

What Number is this thread at? Does anyone know? Oh and if anyone wants a pic or two or more edited of their horses ill do it cuz im bored...just decided to put that out there but I will just PM me if u want.


----------



## Walkamile

Maureen, I didn't post a thread, don't know why. Just thought I'd make a post here. 

I'm meeting with one of the Onchologist's tomorrow (Monday) and another on Wednesday, so I'll have much more information than. I'm hoping it's early stage and will only need a bit of radiation. I've felt like myself, still do just a bit battered and bruised from surgery, and haven't shown any of the symptoms. 

I feel this is only a "speed bump" in my life right now. I've always been so healthy and strong (and still am, strange eh?) that I'll be fine. Don has had a more difficult time adjusting, but he's going to be fine. No maudlin attitudes allowed! LOL!


----------



## moomoo

Hey guys, just thought I would drop in  How is everyone?
Just had a quick nosy through the last page or two, I'm sorry Walka, I wish you a speedy recovery  You will be back to your usual healthy self soo i bet, you seem pretty tough 
Just thought i would squeeze in a photo montage of Misty from jumping the other day


----------



## TaMMa89

It's great to hear you're doing fine, Walka.

I've heard lymphoma is "the best choice" if you need to have a some kind of a cancer and it usually responds very well to treatments. Wishing you the best of luck anyways!


----------



## savvylover112

Hope you all are ok right now guys 

First day of my easter holidays has turned out to be crappy


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Tonight was very stressful. I really found out why people call it 'tough love' sometimes.


----------



## TaMMa89

How come, iryde?


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

TaMMa89 said:


> How come, iryde?


My fiancé made a really stupid and bad decision, and he was going to tell me what happened(a month ago) after it happened but because I was already in a bad mood at the time, he didn't want to make it worse, so he didn't tell me the whole story until last night when he was forced to...which was really hard. He though I was going to be mad at him and not talk to him for ages, but I couldn't hate him, esp. because what he did was an accident and he was looking out for me at the time in which he decided not to tell me, cause if he had told me a month ago, I wouldn't have taken it as 'ok' as I did last night.
It's ok now, all we can do from here, is look back on it as a mistake and not the best decision and move forward. =)


----------



## Vidaloco

Hey Moomoo love the montage. You two look so good together and Misty always looks like shes enjoying herself. She has a happy face :lol:

Tess, you have such a great attitude you _have_ to be healthy. I heard about all the rain in your area, were you in the flood areas?


----------



## TaMMa89

I had a busy day today:

I didn't sleep during the last night almost at all, woke up at 4:00 am because of a contact learning day, had time to have only few tablespoonfulls of cereals after waking up and then had the next combined breakfast/lunch around at 12pm and after that the next time I ate was at 8pm. Ended up to rode a bus total over 7hrs (that's because I decided to take a bus to back to home instead of a train which would have been a way faster). When arriving at home I noticed the previous time I had visited in a restroom was just after waking up at that 4am.

Now, after a warm shower few hours ago, it's just wonderful to lie here on my bed with my laptop and relax :lol:. Even I think I'll go to sleep soon. Luckily I don't need to wake up early tomorrow so I indulge myself with a good, long sleep.


----------



## Walkamile

Vidaloco said:


> Hey Moomoo love the montage. You two look so good together and Misty always looks like shes enjoying herself. She has a happy face :lol:
> 
> Tess, you have such a great attitude you _have_ to be healthy. I heard about all the rain in your area, were you in the flood areas?


No, we're not affected here where I am, except for a bridge I do cross to get to work. Not like in '87', major flooding. We've got sunshine today and for the next 3 - 4 days , so hoping to dry out a bit.

I've met with both oncologists now, and am getting a better picture of what type of lymphoma I have. Not too concerned yet, still have the PET scan and now the bone marrow sample (yuck) to do. But after all the results are in, we'll have a plan and I can make some definitive choices.

Back to work Tuesday evening, felt great! Put in 10 hours today, doing good. Full day again tomorrow. Clients are absolutely wonderful and I feel so blessed to have so many people in my life that care. On the whole, life is good!


----------



## Vidaloco

You're in my prayers dear Tess. If attitude is half the battle then you have certainly won.


----------



## TaMMa89

Vidaloco said:


> You're in my prayers dear Tess. If attitude is half the battle then you have certainly won.



Agree!


----------



## speedy da fish

got tack room fitted today! Now saddles are on there and everything is hanging up, it looks so tidy!


----------



## Vidaloco

speedy da fish said:


> got tack room fitted today! Now saddles are on there and everything is hanging up, it looks so tidy!


How nice, My tack barn and all my barns are a mess from a winter of just throw and go. I don't feel ambitious enough to clean yet. I did get fly traps hung up this morning. Big accomplishment for me :lol:


----------



## savvylover112

Hey does any one want to see my new horse blog??


----------



## Vidaloco

^^ Is that it in your signature?


----------



## savvylover112

yep indeed it is Maureen


----------



## Walkamile

What a wonderful day it was here in Maine! Was outside all day, mending and marking fences, shedding the horses, cleaning out the tack room and a whole lot of other tidbits of chores! Was just fantastic.

Tomorrow is suppose to be great too! Hoping to ride a bit after taking care of "chores" at the salon. 

Hope everyone is enjoying good weather too.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Long day ahead of me!! Cleaning out the 14 stall barn for work, and then getting home, chilling out for an hour, then driving the 1.5/2 hours to Denver with my Dad once he gets off work to see my Aunt who's in town from Montana! So busy!


----------



## Vidaloco

We had a lovely weekend as well. Got some great rides in even though both days were hold on to your hat days (windy). We stayed in the timbers and along the creek as much as we could. Vida was a peach and just gave me a thrilling ride. Most of the time we plod along with hubby and Fras but Saturday I decided to let her stretch her legs. She is such a fabulous mover and we really enjoyed the fast pace.


----------



## savvylover112

Hey Maureen I have some new pictures in my thread on Dreamer


----------



## ridingismylife2

Sultan was such a little wuss today in my jumping lesson! We had to jump an oxer that had a green box underneath it and he was terrified of it! He would not go near it xD So then I tried jumping it right after another horse so that it was leading us but nooooo...still too scary! 
He's so special!  The rest of the jumps went well though <3


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

My horse however has started to jump fences.. three times in two days..
Okay, these are very small fences but have usually been enough to stop him..


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> My horse however has started to jump fences.. three times in two days..
> Okay, these are very small fences but have usually been enough to stop him..


Well, sounds he has found a way to freedom now. 

You need higher fences.


----------



## savvylover112

Yeah you so need higher fences sissi lol my horses can be so annoying sometimes but I love them and figuring out what I want to do in life at 15 isn't actually so bad just need to get my head around money problems I will have.


----------



## Vidaloco

Yet another very windy day. Its starting to drive me a bit goofy. I tried to scrape the dry lot yesterday before moving in a new bale of hay. The wind kept blowing every bit of dirt back into my face so I finally gave up. Had to immediatly take a shower
Got a truckload of gravel delivered today and its just to windy to move it around gah!


----------



## ridingismylife2

It's snowing here :shock:


----------



## almost myslef

pop... six... squish... uh uh... cicero... lipschitz...
we went to london yesterday! i almost passed out laughing after a red bull  then we saw chicago! A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!


----------



## savvylover112

Only two days till I go to the British Open YAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ridingismylife2

almost myslef said:


> pop... six... squish... uh uh... cicero... lipschitz...
> we went to london yesterday! i almost passed out laughing after a red bull  then we saw chicago! A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!



I love the Cell Block Tango! 
Awesome song!


----------



## moomoo

What day are you going to british open? I was thinking about going friday!


----------



## savvylover112

OMG moomoo I'm going Friday


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

AHHH! I'm moving out in a week, week and a half at most. :shock: How this suddenly happened so fast I'll never know!!! So much to do!!! :shock:


----------



## moomoo

> OMG moomoo I'm going Friday :grin::grin:


I don't think I have anyone to go with  So I might not bother, have an amazing time though!


----------



## Vidaloco

I need to post a photo of my new hitching rails. I finally got all the dirt moved around them and some mats put down. I'll go take a pic

here it is-


----------



## Walkamile

Maureen they look great! How did you anchor the bottom? Are they set in cement?


----------



## Vidaloco

Walkamile said:


> Maureen they look great! How did you anchor the bottom? Are they set in cement?


No cement, we have nice hard clay ground so once a post is set it pretty much stays there. We have another set of rails in the front that have been pulled on several times and hardly budge.


----------



## savvylover112

OMG guys I feel like I haven't been on here in abouut a month and its only been three days lol I will fil you guys in on my experience at the british open when I get home I'm in the airport now


----------



## TaMMa89

I had a wonderful trail riding lesson today.

It was just so awesome to take a light seat, bend over the horse's mane and let her canter among springlike nature.


----------



## Vidaloco

savvylover112 said:


> OMG guys I feel like I haven't been on here in abouut a month and its only been three days lol I will fil you guys in on my experience at the british open when I get home I'm in the airport now


How fun! I'm not into golf but it must have been fun to go anyway. The British open is golf right?:?


----------



## savvylover112

Vidaloco said:


> How fun! I'm not into golf but it must have been fun to go anyway. The British open is golf right?:?


Well theres two theres the golf one and the british open showjumping championships which is what I went to I started a thread in horse talk about it it had a Parelli zone I was so excited


----------



## Vidaloco

I wondered why you would be so excited about golf :lol:


----------



## savvylover112

lol yeah I hate golf lol so no worries about me getting excited about that Maureen yeah Parelli zone joined the Savvy club and got the starter kit was great


----------



## thunderhooves

Still not a million yet?! COME ON PEOPLE!
And some of you need to visit us in the Chat Room,lol


----------



## Vidaloco

There's never anyone in chat when I'm online. I would have to stay up past my bedtime to have anyone to chat with :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Vidaloco said:


> There's never anyone in chat when I'm online. I would have to stay up past my bedtime to have anyone to chat with :lol:


Do you chat often and what time? I guess I'm usually online when you have morning there (when we have afternoon here) or then more often when you've afternoon there (night here).


----------



## ridingismylife2

Vidaloco said:


> There's never anyone in chat when I'm online. I would have to stay up past my bedtime to have anyone to chat with :lol:


Same  
And when there are people, I'm not in the mood. xD

I had a good riding lesson yesterday. Got to ride Bentley again <3. He's very different than Sultan. He is such a sweetheart!
A pic of him:


----------



## Walkamile

Just popping in to get the numbers up. Hope everyone is well and enjoying the beginnings of the riding season (that is for most of us).

Been too busy to get up in the saddle despite my best efforts. But will hopefully change that this weekend. Saddle and bridles are all conditioned and ready to go!


----------



## Vidaloco

Hey Tess, Hope your doing well health wise and all your tests are to your advantage. 
The weather has been so windy here all week (gusts to 50mph). When it dies down, there is the pasture burning so its tough to even go outside near sunset. They are burning across the road tomorrow so will have to let the horses out all night :shock:
Just FYI, its an annual thing here in the Flint Hills area to burn off the prairie grass. Its pretty to see at night, but the smoke can be awful.

I know I've posted photos of a burn before but here is one I found taken from a plane


----------



## TaMMa89

Looks beautiful, Maureen.

I'm just hoping Sis is doing well. Heard their volcano erupted again yesterday. It has also affected on air traffic here.


----------



## ridingismylife2

TaMMa89 said:


> Looks beautiful, Maureen.
> 
> I'm just hoping Sis is doing well. Heard their volcano erupted again yesterday. It has also affected on air traffic here.



I just heard about that too!
It's also affected air traffic in other countries. All airports in the UK have been closed. :/

Iceland volcano erupts for second time in a month forcing new evacuation of tourists | Mail Online


----------



## Vidaloco

Oh dear, I have been ignoring the news lately. I know she said she was some ways away but I'm sure they are feeling the affects, from ash if nothing else.


----------



## savvylover112

Oh I hope sis is ok 

So how is everyone else I have been having such a great time with Phoebe lately she is going so well english and western jumped 1.10m yesterday and she is doing so well with her Parelli training right now


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Thanks guys :smile: I'm quite alright, no ash in Reykjavík because of the direction of the wind. 
This eruption is actually a lot more dangerous than the last one, about 10-20x more powerful. It´s also under a glacier and that causes a lot of flooding. The ringroad has been damaged some because of the flooding. The ash spouting from it has damaged a lot of land nearby, I feel so sorry for those farmers who live nearby.

The ash has also really affected flights in northern and western Europe. No flights in the UK, Ireland, Norway are allowed and soon they're going to ban them in Sweden, Denmark and Belgium. France, the Netherlands and Finland will have partial closure of their airspace.

But this could be getting bad, the last time this volcano erupted the eruption lasted 2 years and then the super dangerous, nearby volcano Katla erupted.


----------



## Vidaloco

Good to hear from you Sis. Sounds like its causing some major problems. Lets hope the wind continues in your favor.


----------



## Walkamile

Sis, good to know that you are safe. That's way too much excitment for this old girl!

Maureen, I got my test results and assessment yesterday. All good, I'm stage 1 and will be starting chemotherapy next week. Will only need 6 treatments , one every three weeks, so will be done by mid August. Feel great and will be able to continue to work and enjoy all normal (or in my case abnormal!) activities. Spoke with my surgeon today, and he wants to keep tabs on me , I think I grew on him! LOL!

Thanks for asking about me, means a lot. :wink:


----------



## TaMMa89

Nice to hear you're ok, Sis . I really cross my fingers so the eruption won't turn any worse and you all will be ok and safe.

They closed the last open airport over here in the last night.


----------



## buckaroo2010

omg i aint been on here in forever! I hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## TaMMa89

Buckaroo! Nice to see you here again .


----------



## savvylover112

Airports are back open over here in Ireland hope things are going well in other countries too


----------



## Vidaloco

Iceland was just on our national news. Very famous volcano you have there Sis :lol: 
We need to send you some of our Kansas wind to blow all the ash away. 
Rainy and cold here today, but we did get a short ride in this morning. Only got a little wet.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Believe you me, we have plenty of wind :wink: That's why my cousins could fly from Egilsstaðir to Reykjavík (across the entire country) and even see the volcano from the window, but flights all over Europe are cancelled  It's really only in the immediate area that there is ash. Although, we could get some on Tuesday or Wednesday :/


----------



## ridingismylife2

I am so extremely bored!
And I have this huge craving to go riding, but can't, which makes me sad.


----------



## Walkamile

Everytime I have a chance to ride, the darned weather turns to rain and wind! Either I better except this and just ride anyway or be happy for my horses that they are having extended time off! Guess I'll dig out my rain gear and use my synthetic saddle.


----------



## Vidaloco

Its been just gorgeous here the last few days. Its been a rush to get things done between wet windy days. I got my humongous brush pile burned yesterday. The flames where almost as high as Sis's volcano :lol::wink:
Got Saro rode last night and a short one on Shiloh this morning. I plan to take Saro out again tonight since we are suppose to have 4 days of rain starting in the morning. 
Hope everyone is doing well this lovely spring day


----------



## savvylover112

Hey guys I forgot my password to my blog and got a new email so here's my new one lol Shauna's Parelli Journal


----------



## TaMMa89

Geez I'm tired today :shock:. Having sleep deprivation and walked whole the day in my own, little, private world like a somnambulist (somnambulist... what a word, makes me laugh. That confirms my tiredness, I laugh at things easily if I'm tired).


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Loads to do at school these days, my finals begin on the 29th. I'm a bit pleased with myself today, I got a 9.6 for an English essay (the highest in the class) and a 10 for a big presentation I did a while ago 

Haven't been riding a lot for two weeks though, there's a viral disease spreading quickly in the south of the country so Máni has been sick. It isn't really serious but everyone is encouraged to rest their horse while they are showing symptoms.


----------



## Vidaloco

Didn't sleep well last night either Janita. We had thunderstorms all night that kept me awake. It was a nice morning though, I opened the windows and let the rain cleaned air in. Stayed in bed too long but it felt so good just enjoying the breeze and doing nothing. 
Good job on your grades Sis


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Colorado's bipolar weather is going to drive me insane! Just when I was enjoying the warm 60's and 70's...it decides to dump a foot of snow on us last night! And another 4 inches tonight! :shock: And it's supposed to go back into the 50-70's starting tomorrow! 
You'd think after 12 years of living here I'd have figured out Colorado's weather! :shock:


----------



## ridingismylife2

ah greattt...well next week is mayday (Vappu) which is celebrated here...usually by going out, parties etc. and my "best friend" has ditched me. So that means that I'll be alone...doing nothing...like it was any normal day. And non of my other friends want to do anything...
sooo yay...gonna be fun!....not.


----------



## savvylover112

Wow I am amazed with how much Parelli has changed Phoebe for the better and it has helped Dreamer become a better behaved foal as well I am just loving the whole program its great because of the goals it helps me set and I'm going to my first ever Parelli clinic next sunday its going to be great


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww Maureen. I love thunderstorms (if I can stay inside :wink but those aren't nice if they come during nighttime. We changed summer tires to our car today and some of neigbors said it seemed a bit odd since it sleeted when we did that :lol:.

Hope you can find some company for the 1st of May, Kaila.

I had a wonderful day today. It started with an awesome dressage lesson, then I visited my friend and now I'd play Sims 2 a bit.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Oh, tomorrow's gonna be so much fun! My year at school will dress up in traditional clothing and then first have an assembly, then walk down one of the main streets in Reykjavík, dance old-time-y dances on one square, have a photoshoot, eat at probably the most epxensive restaurants in Reykjavík (Perlan) and we'll finish the day off with a dance :smile: can't wait, wearing traditional outfits is so much fun!


----------



## TaMMa89

That's awesome Sis! Sounds a lot like our senior prom back in my upper secondary school times. Have fun and come back to tell us how the day went!

I finished my last big project in open Uni. of Applied Sciences today. Have just some very small things to do, 1 contact learning day and 1 distance learning day before summer and the end of the term. Or at least I guess so. 

Perhaps the next project I have to do is in autumn and as a official student in real UAS :wink:.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I had such a good riding lesson yesterday. We finally got to ride outside again and I got to ride Maestro again 
I seriously love his jump! It's sooooo smooth!


----------



## LoveStory10

I really wanted to ride yesterday, but I couldnt get up to the barn. Agghh!!!


----------



## Walkamile

Feels like I've been gone forever! Had computer issues plus I hit the "wall" a few days ago after my chemo treatment. Think it had more to do with getting off the steriods and coming down with a cold. Being mortal sucks! :lol:

Planning on riding this weekend as the weather looks good. Also will be kayaking with a fellow committee member concerning a section of land that we are trying to come up with a workable plan for a multi use park. 

Hope all are well.


----------



## Vidaloco

Walkamile said:


> Feels like I've been gone forever! Had computer issues plus I hit the "wall" a few days ago after my chemo treatment. Think it had more to do with getting off the steriods and coming down with a cold. Being mortal sucks! :lol:
> 
> Planning on riding this weekend as the weather looks good. Also will be kayaking with a fellow committee member concerning a section of land that we are trying to come up with a workable plan for a multi use park.
> 
> Hope all are well.


Bless your heart Tess. I know I don't have to say this because you're a strong, positive thinking woman but....Keep your chin up


----------



## Walkamile

Vidaloco said:


> Bless your heart Tess. I know I don't have to say this because you're a strong, positive thinking woman but....Keep your chin up


AWWW, that really touches me Maureen. I'm in unfamiliar territory right now, but so far it's been manageble. I'm keeping a record of when I'm exhausted to better plan activites around the next treatment. They ( the nurses and docs) say a pattern will emerge. I know that the first 2 days after the last steriod dose is definetly a couple of days I don't want to run a marathon! :lol:

Thanks for caring, I am doing quite well.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

One thing after another, after another, after another!!! I get to the barn where I work today to find a note on the board saying that my boss is firing me cause I'm not feeding the horses correctly and making a ton of mistakes...which I don't do cause I've been working there a year and nothing has changed(heck, I even talked to one of the horse owners who my boss said told her that her horse got fed incorrectly by me, and said herself it wasn't me!). So now, I'm out of work...and my parents are actually going to talk to her cause they are madder than who-knows-what over this(don't blame them, I am too, just don't care to fight a losing battle) and I can't use there as a reference for anyplace else cause they aren't reliable. *sigh* 
...Would someone mind telling me why life is so difficult so much of the time?! =(


----------



## ridingismylife2

I'm not having a good day today. Todays vappu (MayDay) eve, and everyone is going out to have fun and my best friend didn't even think of inviting me, so i feel really left out. So my Vappu = just normal day at home doing the usual, a.k.a. nothing. yay... :/ :'(


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm sorry, Kaila. Happy Walburgis to you anyways. I'm bit annoyed because I don't know about my Walpurgis' plans yet. We have planned something with my friends but seems everyone is a bit uncertain about things.

Anyways, I've still decided to wear my graduation cap tomorrow, even I'd stay home and alone. I almost turned nut because I worked so hard for my upper secondary school and my matriculation examination so when there's 1 day (okay 1 and ½ since it's actually allowed to wear caps after 6pm tonight) in a year when I can proudly show my merit publicly, I'll absolutely do it.


----------



## ridingismylife2

It just really ****es me off that she didn't even consider inviting me and I've also found out she's been lying to me about stuff, so yeaaa... 
I miss my true best friend! She lives in Turkey and I haven't seen her for a couple of years. She sent me a message on FB and I actually burst out crying :'( 
I miss her so soooo much!


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww, that's not fun. I hope I lived a bit more closer to you so I could come there hang out with you a bit.

I think my plans became a bit more clearer few minutes ago. Now I'd decorate a bit. Even tho I'm skipping balloons and most of streamers. Perhaps just hang a piece of streamer on my ceiling light.


----------



## TaMMa89

Well, my plans changed a bit but this was still one of the most wonderful Walpurgises ever. Had very fun night with my friends in one bigger city. We also met some of our old upper secondary school friends. It was nice to know how they are these days.

Even tho I have to admit that a man running through a center of that city around a midnight wearing nothing but just a t-shirt didn't look good at all. I think I'm ruralized in my current hometown since all kind of stuff like that are almost sights for me :lol:.


----------



## EquestrianEmily

Hey All!

Still new to this forum! Just checking out all the different topics. Hanging out in the dorms watching Clinton Anderson on RFD-TV he is helping Tuff Hedeman train a horse!


----------



## TaMMa89

Welcome, EquestrianEmily. Hope you enjoy it here .


----------



## savvylover112

Having the best horsey day ever and I've only done stuff with one of them lol 

Having a blast with my foal Dreamer she is so smart and such an extreme LBE got to do nearly all seven games today need to work on our porcupine though


----------



## TaMMa89

Booked a doctor today, will have it in the next week. There are some swollen lymph nodes or something like that in my neck (have been around a month, some day them are better, some day worse) and I want to get them checked out. I admit I'm kinda worried even it needn't to be anything serious.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Silvera

Hope everyone is haveing a good Spring so far!! It's beautiful around my area, a little rain but nothing to bad.


----------



## ridingismylife2

Silvera said:


> Hope everyone is haveing a good Spring so far!! It's beautiful around my area, a little rain but nothing to bad.



Our weather has been weiiiird!
Monday - nice lovely weather
Tuesday- Snowed and rained :shock: Had to wear a warm jacket.
Today- Nice warm weather...no jacket needed. lol xD


Went to the movies with my friends today and saw _How To Train Your Dragon_ and loved it. Was soooooo cute. 




TaMMa89 said:


> Booked a doctor today, will have it in the next week. There are some swollen lymph nodes or something like that in my neck (have been around a month, some day them are better, some day worse) and I want to get them checked out. I admit I'm kinda worried even it needn't to be anything serious.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Good luck!


----------



## Silvera

Did you see it in 3D? I saw it a couple of weeks ago and thought it was really good. The 3D was really cool when the ash was coming down in the end.


----------



## ridingismylife2

Yepp.


----------



## Silvera

Awesome. Did anyone see Clash of the Titans? If so what did you think? I saw it in 3D and I thought it was pretty well done. The horse in it was beautiful.


----------



## TaMMa89

Ugh. That wasn't the best day either :? so warning, there will be a mini rant coming:

Have to admit, those lumps in my neck interfere me more than I'd want to admit. I'm not the most positivest person as to things related to my personal health and I bet it won't be nice to wait till the doctor's appointment in the next week. But well, life must go on.

Besides that mom caught some odd sickness last night. It started with some diarrhea and knots, until all that went suddenly away in the morning and whole the thing turned like a cold and IMO she started to eat like a horse. Suffering from mid-severe emetophobia, all possibly infectious problems related to stomach tend to make me apprehensive, even that time she wasn't even about to vomit or didn't even feel so. Positive thing is that I didn't become hysterical so I guess I've progressed with my phobia a bit. Whole the thing still put extra pressure to me and after that lump thing I didn't need it.

The nice part of the day is that I found a new, not so expensive pair of boots on some online store and ended up to buy them.


----------



## LoveStory10

Silvera said:


> Awesome. Did anyone see Clash of the Titans? If so what did you think? I saw it in 3D and I thought it was pretty well done. The horse in it was beautiful.


 
I loved it. Im pagen, so I can understand all of that. The horse was beautiful!!!


----------



## Silvera

cool!! Ya i saw it with my mom. Defenitly something you want to see in the big screen.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I fell right onto my **** into mud during my riding lesson xD
Aaaaand I had to take the bus home.
I rode Unda, who is a Fjord and she really really did not like one jump and stopped and I wasn't ready. 
lol....that's what I get for not riding well.


----------



## TaMMa89

ridingismylife2 said:


> I fell right onto my **** into mud during my riding lesson xD
> Aaaaand I had to take the bus home.
> I rode Unda, who is a Fjord and she really really did not like one jump and stopped and I wasn't ready.
> lol....that's what I get for not riding well.


Haha, that happens *smiling gloatly*

Even tho I almost fell myself too in the last Saturday. I let the horse walk, give her loose reins and kicked stirrups off. Then she suddenly quailed something, took a huge hop aside and cantered away. Of course that made me almost lose my balance, I poured down to a side of the horse and I had to clung to a saddle with both of my hands so I didn't fall down. Luckily the horse calmed down herself and quickly, I'm sure I'd have fallen otherwise.


----------



## ridingismylife2

^^
I just laughed it off and so did the instructor. It was kinda funny. xD
The whole lesson was quite entertaining. We were jumping "scaaaary" jumps and some of the horses reaally didn't like them, so some of them jumped them really funnily...and I wasn't the only one to fall off. One other girl fell off at the same jump as me but she landed on her feet (grrr...lucky!) and then another girl fell onto her **** when we dismounted xD....was really funny. haha...


----------



## cottncandykoala

Anyone else having end-of-the-year exams? Possibly *annoying* exams? I AM! I can't wait for the summer.


----------



## TaMMa89

Hmm... Will have an extra riding lesson today.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

cottncandykoala said:


> Anyone else having end-of-the-year exams? Possibly *annoying* exams? I AM! I can't wait for the summer.


 Taking my final one tomorrow! I'm getting pretty sick of 2 hour exams by now. But thankfully it's just English, I'd start to cry if it were math or something.


----------



## Paramore

Last part of my math exam today...hope it goes well...


----------



## Walkamile

Weather has turned very cold again, with winds. The "ponies" are acting like prancing and leaping Lippizans (sp?)! 

My next treatment is tomorrow, hoping for the best. Darn allergies are wrecking havoc with me, inadequate immune system not helping.

Good note, I'm losing weight!


----------



## TaMMa89

Good luck with the treatment Walkamile! I'm sure you'll be fine soon.

The doctor told me that lumps in my neck (about which I talked earlier in that topic) are all normal lymph nodes. She said that sometimes you can feel the outer ones by hands especially if the person is thin.

Of course I'm happy that them are okay and that I got them checked out but I admit I feel a bit ashamed because of my reactions. I became really worried and, would say, I'm sure they could notice that also at a local clinic when I went there.


----------



## Walkamile

Tamma, glad everything is okay with you. Don't be ashamed for being concerned with your health. Remember, you are your best advocate. I tend to be the opposite end of that spectrum, I guess I've always been healthy and never thought anything serious healthwise could happen to me! Haha!

Better for it to be nothing, then let it go and it turns out to be something!
Take care of yourself,
Tess


----------



## RedTree

wow first time on this thread


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Done with my exams! And I've finished half of this school. Feels like just yesterday that I was posting here about getting in :smile:


----------



## TaMMa89

Walkamile said:


> Tamma, glad everything is okay with you. Don't be ashamed for being concerned with your health. Remember, you are your best advocate. I tend to be the opposite end of that spectrum, I guess I've always been healthy and never thought anything serious healthwise could happen to me! Haha!
> 
> Better for it to be nothing, then let it go and it turns out to be something!
> Take care of yourself,
> Tess


Thank you, that was well said.

-Janita


----------



## TaMMa89

Now I have to show off a bit: this time we guys won you Americans in hockey world championship :wink:. Even I guess you already knew that.


----------



## Paramore

Lol im oan ipad at the apple store,,,,,
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedHooves

I've been watching the Rolex and now the Preakness is right after on the same channel, don't even need to press a button. This is the life. :lol:


----------



## JumpsxGlory

HII!!!!!  Thought I would be random as this is my first time posting in this thread


----------



## Silvera

Did you see that crazy fall in the rolex cross country section? The horse went right over and rolled on his rider. Luckily both the horse and rider where fine but if he hadn't been wearing that cool inflatable vest he could have broken his neck from the way the horse rolled on him.


----------



## TaMMa89

JumpsxGlory said:


> HII!!!!!  Thought I would be random as this is my first time posting in this thread


Glad you started here. Write much and perhaps we can reach million replys some day :wink:.

That's totally nut. It's May and we have reached heat during the past few days now. It has reached up to 22-24C/72-75F and that all came all of sudden. Like the in the previous Sunday I had to wear a sweater under my denim jacket when I went to ride; few days later and now I can't wear a jacket at all or I'll sweat my sweet little butt off. I'm at our backyard to taking a sunbath with my laptop at the moment.

It should be warm but not _that_ warm in May.


----------



## LoveStory10

My show yesterday was AMAZING guys!!!


----------



## ridingismylife2

TaMMa89 said:


> That's totally nut. It's May and we have reached heat during the past few days now. It has reached up to 22-24C/72-75F and that all came all of sudden. Like the in the previous Sunday I had to wear a sweater under my denim jacket when I went to ride; few days later and now I can't wear a jacket at all or I'll sweat my sweet little butt off. I'm at our backyard to taking a sunbath with my laptop at the moment.
> 
> It should be warm but not _that_ warm in May.


I knoww! I LOVE it! It's been sooo nice! I've been outside so much for the past few days.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Holy wow about the Rolex accident!!! 


And yay this thread WILL reach a million posts!!


----------



## equiniphile

^The stadium jumping, where the horse ran into the jump? I didn't think it was that bad


----------



## JumpsxGlory

equiniphile said:


> ^The stadium jumping, where the horse ran into the jump? I didn't think it was that bad


No this one. That just sounds terrifying!! Thank goodness for the riding wearing protective gear!



Silvera said:


> Did you see that crazy fall in the rolex cross country section? The horse went right over and rolled on his rider. Luckily both the horse and rider where fine but if he hadn't been wearing that cool inflatable vest he could have broken his neck from the way the horse rolled on him.


----------



## RegalCharm

the accident is at the end of the clip and lists 
the riders injuries.


----------



## Walkamile

Wow Gene! Thanks for posting that, I wasn't able to catch it on 
TV.

Good so see you back too, btw!


----------



## Walkamile

Felt good enough today to work Walka in the round pen for a short while. So proud of him, he was a perfect gentleman, and didn't forget anything. 

Maybe , fingers crossed, I'll be able to saddle him with his new girth and work him a bit again. Maybe, even get in the saddle.


----------



## RegalCharm

Walkamile said:


> Wow Gene! Thanks for posting that, I wasn't able to catch it on
> TV.
> 
> Good so see you back too, btw!


 
Thanks Tess, I have been keeping you in my prayers. 

I just dropped in to see what condition my condition was in.

Yes, the Kenny Rogers who went country.


----------



## Carleen

I just noticed this thread... I have been completely disregarding it for a long time for some reason!
Hello everyone!


----------



## Silvera

Carleen said:


> I just noticed this thread... I have been completely disregarding it for a long time for some reason!
> Hello everyone!


Hello and thanks for adding to this


----------



## TaMMa89

Welcome back all of you who haven't been here for a while .


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Yesterday it decided to rain and then be like 74 degrees then rain while it was that hot?? What is up with the weather??? Well I guess I do live in Oregon...


----------



## Walkamile

I had to laugh when I let the horses out into the pasture today. Walka went right to the gate that leads to the round pen and turned and looked at me. Bless his heart, I think he likes being worked! After some graze time, I'll go out and work him.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Awww sounds like you have a sweet horse!!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Máni got to eat some grass today, for the first time in a long time! It's finally getting green :smile: But that just means he'll be gone soon :sad:


----------



## JumpsxGlory

The rain is back :-( Drives me crazy sometimes!!


----------



## Carleen

It's raining here too.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I'm not feeling so hot, people say they will always be there for you and you help them through everything and then when it comes time for them to support you they walk away :-(


----------



## Benny

Hiya. I came to join the fun. Aww, I hate that too. What happened, JumpsxGlory?


----------



## TaMMa89

Welcome to the forum, Benny.

How come, JumpsxGlory?


----------



## ridingismylife2

JumpsxGlory said:


> I'm not feeling so hot, people say they will always be there for you and you help them through everything and then when it comes time for them to support you they walk away :-(


Awww.  
I hate it when people do that.


Still loving the weather here


----------



## JumpsxGlory

ridingismylife2 said:


> Awww.
> I hate it when people do that.
> 
> 
> Still loving the weather here


Me too!!!!


Haha it is nice here right now, but have a feeling that it is going to get yucky!!!


----------



## JumpsxGlory

And thanks you guys! Just lots of family and relationship issues going on right now :-( And everyone always comes to me for help, but when I need it they are no where to be found. Doesn't make sense to me!


----------



## Walkamile

JumpsxGlory said:


> Awww sounds like you have a sweet horse!!!


Thank-you JumpsxGlory, he is a good boy. I've decided to semi-retire my mare (losing her sight) and concentrate on Walka. He's very good on the trails , just needs more miles and wet saddle blankets!

Raining here too. Hopefully the weather will break. Heading to Boston Mass. tomorrow for my daughters college graduation Friday. Four years have gone by in a blur!


----------



## Walkamile

JumpsxGlory said:


> And thanks you guys! Just lots of family and relationship issues going on right now :-( And everyone always comes to me for help, but when I need it they are no where to be found. Doesn't make sense to me!


I realized many years ago that I was the "glue" in the family and with friends. I organize get togethers ect... Maybe that is you too. It's okay, as long as you do only what you want, and not feel obligated. I learned that a long time ago. I also learned how to say no. No explainations, just a simple no I am not able to do that for you. That weeded out a few family (in laws) members and a few "friends". 

Be proud that you are self sufficient. It's a good thing.

I'll keep you in my thoughts! Take care.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Walkamile said:


> I realized many years ago that I was the "glue" in the family and with friends. I organize get togethers ect... Maybe that is you too. It's okay, as long as you do only what you want, and not feel obligated. I learned that a long time ago. I also learned how to say no. No explainations, just a simple no I am not able to do that for you. That weeded out a few family (in laws) members and a few "friends".
> 
> Be proud that you are self sufficient. It's a good thing.
> 
> I'll keep you in my thoughts! Take care.


That actually is me :wink: 

I have gotten a lot better about saying no with family, but I still have those certain people in my life that are I guess you would say "extra fragile" and I basically feel obligated to help them in fear of something going wrong. Thankfully they never realize that and use it to their advantage (and trust me if that happened then no more Ms. Nice lady :lol 

It is isn't it? It's nice to hear someone else say that as well and to hear from someone else that they are the same way 

Thank you!


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Walkamile said:


> Thank-you JumpsxGlory, he is a good boy. I've decided to semi-retire my mare (losing her sight) and concentrate on Walka. He's very good on the trails , just needs more miles and wet saddle blankets!
> 
> Raining here too. Hopefully the weather will break. Heading to Boston Mass. tomorrow for my daughters college graduation Friday. Four years have gone by in a blur!


I love that saying! And glad to hear that he is a good boy 


Wow congrats to your daughter!!


----------



## Benny

TaMMa89 said:


> Welcome to the forum, Benny.


Thanks TaMMa89 

All I can think of to say iss.. I finally got my horse to lunge. He normally stays with me no matter how hard I try. Untill he realized the bag on the end of the whip wasn't gonna get him. So we're back to not lunging. xD


----------



## JumpsxGlory

That is awesome that you got him to lunge even if for a short period of time!!!


----------



## maianikki348

regular cows dont like me cause their jealous


----------



## JumpsxGlory

^^ Haha why are they jealous?


----------



## SilverSpur

it's 2.30pm and ive completely lost track of the amount of coffee ive had today, at least 6 huge mugs.....cant see me sleeping well tonight, so might as well have another.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

It's 11:44 pm here and I'm exhausted but NOOOO sleep for me!!!


----------



## SilverSpur

whys that?


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Just too much going through my mind right now. Though I can sleep in tomorrow so no worries about getting enough sleep thankfully


----------



## Benny

JumpsxGlory said:


> That is awesome that you got him to lunge even if for a short period of time!!!


It was! I was so happy, haha. I just need something else he's only half afraid of to get him to lunge again.
Once he knew the bag wasn't gonna hurt him, I stuck it through his halter so he wouldn't remember it just as chasing him. Wouldn't that be great on a windy day. xD

Hmm. I pulled off all the letters on my keyboard, and put them back on randomly. Hurray for touch typing! :lol:

Ooh Jump. When ever I -need- to wake up early, I just can't sleep. But if I have no set, sometimes I'll be tired at 9pm. Unfair. xD


----------



## ridingismylife2

I got a 80€ fine today. :'(
CRAP!


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Benny said:


> It was! I was so happy, haha. I just need something else he's only half afraid of to get him to lunge again.
> Once he knew the bag wasn't gonna hurt him, I stuck it through his halter so he wouldn't remember it just as chasing him. Wouldn't that be great on a windy day. xD
> 
> Hmm. I pulled off all the letters on my keyboard, and put them back on randomly. Hurray for touch typing! :lol:
> 
> Ooh Jump. When ever I -need- to wake up early, I just can't sleep. But if I have no set, sometimes I'll be tired at 9pm. Unfair. xD


That's really awesome  

I should do that, I don't know if I could get them to go back again, but hey it would be fun!

Yeah well I woke up earlier than I wanted to, I am usually like that as well though!!!



ridingismylife2 said:


> I got a 80€ fine today. :'(
> CRAP!


What did you do?


----------



## JumpsxGlory

My randomness is going to be that I am exhausted. I need some SLEEEPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I absolutely love the bass on my stereo!!!!!!


----------



## Benny

Oh oh! I love bass too! My stero is awesome. I hooked it up though my TV, so I can either watch awesome action movies (Cars exploding rule) Orr, I can hook my laptop up through my TV, and then it plays my music on my stereo!
My speakers are about.. 44inches high, and 16inches across. It's one of those old ones, Kenwood. Though I dono if the speakers are from it. But it rules the world. You can't even turn it past half way 

Ridingismylife2 - Tsk, what'd you do? You're meant to be some good law abiding person, aren't you? xD


----------



## dedebird

random posts huh... hmmmmmmm lol xD hahahah rofl xD mwhahhahaha hehe < thats random right? lol jk jk


----------



## Benny

Man, I can beat you with my randomness.
RANDOM.


----------



## dedebird

o ya beat this
RANDOM DANCING *step to right step to left slide foward jump jump jump* lol no idea wat that would look like i can't dance xD omg i said random dancing one time when me and my friends were bored and they looked at me likw o_o wat waz that


----------



## Benny

You can't beat this. 
RANDOM JOKE.
What's random + random - Random?
No idea man. =/


----------



## dedebird

o ya how about random pushing u down *push* xD jk


----------



## Benny

Bet ya can't beat a random *Throws stew and rice at you*


----------



## ridingismylife2

I got caught by a metro/subway inspector for having the wrong ticket :/
I had the kids ticket (1-16) when I'm actually 17 but the thing is, is that the kids ticket costs 2€ and that was the only money I had and the adult ticket cost 4-effing-€!!!! so yeaahhhhh... :'(


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Oh no!!! That is really sad. Our public transportation tickets are for 1-17 or High School and then Adult.


----------



## Benny

Aww, and then it ended up costing you 80$. D:


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I just went on a Ghost tour of Portland!!


----------



## Benny

Ooh, what was it like?

I sat in bed all day


----------



## JumpsxGlory

It was quite interesting!!! Learned a lot of different things about places in Portland. Thankfully none of them were TOO scary ;-)


----------



## Benny

Scary can be good. Sometimes. xD


----------



## dedebird

... ghost eeeeek! sometimes when its dark down stairs i feel someone follow me up stairs lol i run to my room and slam the door n.n'


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I'm always concerned about the ghost stuff, but I'm more scared about the real life people killers  Ghosts are not as bad as those


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Today I got some hot pink jods  and a new dressage saddle! Woahh.


----------



## TaMMa89

That's a big fine for a thing like that, Kaila. I'd have imagined the fine would be around 20 euros or something...

I obviously have to be a sweet person since horses bite me... :wink:. Luckily my riding lesson was otherwise well today, we went to trail ride.


----------



## Jake and Dai

I'm traveling to Strasbourg France today for a week of business meetings. Beautiful city but yuck to the meetings!


----------



## TaMMa89

Jake and Dai said:


> I'm traveling to Strasbourg France today for a week of business meetings. Beautiful city but yuck to the meetings!


Hope you'll also have a bit time to tour the city or do something else nice besides of these meetings.


----------



## Jake and Dai

TaMMa89 said:


> Hope you'll also have a bit time to tour the city or do something else nice besides of these meetings.


 Thanks TaMMa! I've actually been there quite a few times so am looking forward to some wonderful food and Alsace wine. The other great thing about that city is they have the best shoes. So it's a bit lucky that the stores close before my workday is over or I'd be coming home with more shoes and less money!


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I need some sleeepppp


----------



## Benny

I need to go for a riiide. But it's nearly midday. and I burn like a.. something that burns easy in the sun.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Ya burn like an egg on a sidewalk ;-)


----------



## JumpsxGlory

ridingismylife2 said:


> I got caught by a metro/subway inspector for having the wrong ticket :/
> I had the kids ticket (1-16) when I'm actually 17 but the thing is, is that the kids ticket costs 2€ and that was the only money I had and the adult ticket cost 4-effing-€!!!! so yeaahhhhh... :'(


So this is really random... but I just calculated the difference and your fine would've been about $100, but here in Oregon if you get caught without a "valid" ticket the fine is like $500!!!!:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Benny

Wouldn't that be just great to walk in. xD
Finding saddles is hard. I need one to fit the QH I'm riding now, the Pony I'm buying later. Some treeless type.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I'm irritated with people. Seems to be happening a lot lately *angry/disappointed face*


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I'm having severe chest pain on my left side and debating whether or not to go to the Emergency Room... oh and I don't have insurance currently!!!


----------



## Benny

How's your chest now?

I found my saddle! I just need to save another $500. I have the money for it, but I don't wanna be broke after.








*Cheyenne

*An all purpose saddle made from Nubuck leather with natural coloured underside kodel fleece. 
Removable seat surface which can be replaced by a gorgeous sheepskin seat for an additional 
cost. Removable fibreglass/foam forms for cantle and pommel. Five D-rings. Can be fitted with 
Barefoot fenders or English stirrup leathers.

So, now I just gotta wait for one of my ponies to sell, and/or work 50 hours. Which'll take a long time if I normaly do 3-4 hours a week.
I like this half ranting half normal forum.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

It is the same, but the no insurance thing is keeping me from going to the ER. We will wait and see.

That is a nice looking saddle! Reminds me of the kind of saddle that would be used for a gaited horse.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Oof, I couldn't imagine not being able to go see a doctor if I were worried because of something like insurance. Thankfully I go to the doctors for free.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Yeah I used to not be worried about it either, but my insurance was wrongfully cancelled by the people that pay for it (they are legally required to pay for it until I am 22 or if he loses his job). :-( I don't like the feeling, I will tell you that much!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

That sucks! Hopefully it's nothing *crosses fingers*


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Yes it really does! I am hoping so as well, will be going out to ride later so I am hoping that not having a ton of stress will maybe help some.


----------



## dedebird

i got a new bunney today  his name is stormey


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Okay now you have to post pictures!!!!


----------



## dedebird

hahahaha if i ever get any i will


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Woo hoo!!! I took a video on my phone today.. but I think it died....


----------



## dedebird

hehe a video of what?


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Oh I rode the mare that I work with today and took a video while I was riding her outside


----------



## dedebird

cool what did you do in the video


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Just trotted her and stuff, she has amazing extension and her canter? She was meant to be a hunter


----------



## dedebird

is she yours? if she is are you going to show her?


----------



## JumpsxGlory

No I'm just working with her right now. Her owner and I might actually do some showing this summer at local shows (County fair and stuff) Nothing really big


----------



## Benny

Awesome Jump. Get some photos as well. 

I've never seen a gaited saddle before.

Why did he stop paying for the insurance?


I'm watching the neighbours put up a shed. :lol:


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Oh I will!!! She is a gorgeous mare, Champagne Pinto 

You haven't? I will have to find a picture of one, they are nice!

I don't know, there are many words that I would use to describe both of them (my adoptive parents) but none of them are forum appropriate ;-)


----------



## Benny

Ah. Sounds like fun..

Champagne Pinto?? Awesome 

If you're adopted, and you don't like them, can you change parents? Haha, that'd be cool.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Yup I have a few pictures of her here's one: 









Not really unless there are abuse issues in the home.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Oh and this one as well as I just love it... well heck might as well post a few 



















Sorry for the huge picture


----------



## Benny

Aww, she's beautiful! How tall is she? She looks short in the first photo, but then she looks tall as well. xD


----------



## JumpsxGlory

She's like 15.1 hh I think. And I LOOOOVVEEE her!!!


----------



## JumpsxGlory

In the first picture the camera is actually above her so that could be part of it as well


----------



## dedebird

lol  oh want to see my dessert wastle land xD this is the senery i see 
Photoshop.com - thistle.jpg ugh thats all i ever see i hate living here


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Aww what a pretty horse!


----------



## dedebird

OMG! ugh -_- i posted the wrong pic XD thats thitle the best horse in the world ok srry i don't know why but my pic won't show up to the right link it's odd i'll try to fix it later i didn't mean to call thistle ugly she is the best horse in the world


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Oh I didn't think that you did!!! I thought that you were either referring to the land or it was a mistake


----------



## dedebird

it was a mistake xD ya thats virginia i moved and i live in a desert now -_-


----------



## TaMMa89

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> Oof, I couldn't imagine not being able to go see a doctor if I were worried because of something like insurance. Thankfully I go to the doctors for free.


Agree. Or it isn't totally free here, but I pay 30 euros at a local clinic and go with that pay for a year (and if I couldn't pay that, social welfare would pay it)... If I need something more specialized than treatment that GP can give, they give me a referral to our county's main hospital etc. Pays a little more, but still nothing compared to that insurance thing.

Even public health care can be totally jammed in some cities or municipalites. Depends on it where you live because public health care is organized by cities and municipalities here. Luckily our municipality has pretty good health services.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I just slept 12 hours.. holy snap


----------



## ridingismylife2

Omg...i cannot believe the effing bus ticket prices are gonna go up! They're way too expensive as is! It's not 100% sure if it's going to happen, but it's very likely.
GRRRR! >


----------



## JumpsxGlory

^^ It seems like they are doing that EVERYWHERE!!! It's annoying!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

JumpsxGlory said:


> ^^ It seems like they are doing that EVERYWHERE!!! It's annoying!


Not to mention a local school district is starting to charge for bus rides per time with the exception of those who can't afford it(proven by household income). :shock: This is getting a little ridiculous.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Wait WHAT??????? That is freaking INSANE!!!!! Ugh


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

JumpsxGlory said:


> Wait WHAT??????? That is freaking INSANE!!!!! Ugh


You read that correctly. :evil: Not to mention it's a semi-rural school district to begin with. So they are forcing the school districts to get more money, by charging for rides, which all I can see happening from that is people not going to school, and/or raising the drop out rate. This policy goes into place next year.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Wow. Yeah they will soon see issues with attendance for sure! I don't get why they do stuff that will assure that negative things will happen.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I have hiccups and they keep making me sick. GREAATT


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

JumpsxGlory said:


> Wow. Yeah they will soon see issues with attendance for sure! I don't get why they do stuff that will assure that negative things will happen.


I guess that's what happens when the country gets 'starved for money' when all they're doing is making bad decisions on how to _make_ money. I can't see anything good coming from this that's all I know. I mean, I can understand having to cut costs and discontinue city pools and stuff like that...but start charging for school bus rides and taking away city park clean up/trash cans, and stuff like that seems like priorities are out of alignment.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Yes that's what happens when money gets put into the mix though :-(

And I am TIRED of people lying to me.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

JumpsxGlory said:


> Yes that's what happens when money gets put into the mix though :-(
> 
> And I am TIRED of people lying to me.


Yep, unfortunately.

I know the feeling. =/ That's when you find out who you want around or not!


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Yes it is truly!!!! I just found pictures of me and some of my old horses that are waaayyy old. I am SOO starting a new thread!


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Okay posted the thread with all of those pictures 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/blast-past-55786/#post642797


----------



## Benny

I'm having a stay in bed day with movies.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

That sounds like lots of fun!


----------



## Benny

Yup! 'Cose it's been raining since 2am.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Ahhh I love staying in bed and watching movies


----------



## Benny

It's fun. >D
So far I've seeen. Into the Blue, 10 Things I Hate About You, First Daughter, and The Transporter. But sleep time now.


----------



## TaMMa89

ridingismylife2 said:


> Omg...i cannot believe the effing bus ticket prices are gonna go up! They're way too expensive as is! It's not 100% sure if it's going to happen, but it's very likely.
> GRRRR! >


Ewww no :shock:. Do you know if it's only capital area or whole the country?


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Today I have a lot of cleaning to do. I really hate cleaning, so I'm putting it off as long as possible


----------



## ridingismylife2

TaMMa89 said:


> Ewww no :shock:. Do you know if it's only capital area or whole the country?


Just the capital area I think. :/ 
Thank god school is ending next week, so I won't have to use the bus much anymore.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I am eating breakfast at 1:42 pm and it's spaghetti


----------



## dedebird

spagettie eww i don't like that stuff


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I love it, think that it is YUMMY!!!!


----------



## dedebird

hahaha so does my best friend xD


----------



## JumpsxGlory

It is amazing


----------



## dedebird

if you say so xD i'm thinking about my bunny stormy... hes being so evil D:


----------



## JumpsxGlory

How is he being evil?

And I'm being lied to again. I hate the feeling of knowing that they are lying to me, but they won't admit it.


----------



## Benny

I hate that Jump. ><

When does school get out for overseas? I'm in Australia.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Me too!!!

Well over here it gets out June 8th. And the time that it typically ends is 3ish which is 14 minutes from now.


----------



## Benny

Thanks. 
For how long?

Nothing random today. Apart from that shed I was watching them put up yesterday, they're working on it again today, and they have an awesome V8 Holden.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Well it will usually start up again in September. And typically the school day starts at 8am sometimes earlier sometimes later.


----------



## Benny

Yup, it didn't really matter the times, just wondering when the holidays. It gets busy on online games then. ><
But thanks! 

Randomness.. I'm off to work! Byee.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Yeah it does get busy when all of the kids get out of school ;-)

Have fun at work!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I'm very tired...these past few weeks are going nonstop!


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Me too where has 2010 gone??


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I wish I knew! In the past few weeks a whole bunch of my friends who are a year younger than me have graduated(I feel old now!), I've gotten a new job, and my riding instructor has broken her shoulder. Time just won't slow down!


----------



## JumpsxGlory

No time will NOT slow down :-(


----------



## Ktibb

JumpsxGlory said:


> No time will NOT slow down :-(


It seems like it speeds up a little bit every day... (hi btw, this is my first post to this thread)


----------



## TaMMa89

JumpsxGlory said:


> No time will NOT slow down :-(


Noticed that too.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Ktibb said:


> It seems like it speeds up a little bit every day... (hi btw, this is my first post to this thread)


Yes it does, I remember being younger and WANTING it to go by faster!!! Now that it is going by fast I want it to slow down!

And glad to see another HorseForum member posting here!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

JumpsxGlory said:


> Yes it does, I remember being younger and WANTING it to go by faster!!! Now that it is going by fast I want it to slow down!
> 
> And glad to see another HorseForum member posting here!


So true! Now we want it to slow down so badly! :lol: Work, eat, relax, sleep and repeat!!! :shock:


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Yeah not much more to life now is there!!! I remember my junior year I was like waiiit I have to go to 12 years of school 8+ years of college and then work until I die?? WTH??


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

JumpsxGlory said:


> Yeah not much more to life now is there!!! I remember my junior year I was like waiiit I have to go to 12 years of school 8+ years of college and then work until I die?? WTH??


Yeap, that's what I heard too. And then high school ended and I didn't know what to do with myself, and then I figured out I didn't have to go to college for what I want to do...and then the fun thing called job searches started!


----------



## Walkamile

Horse shots are done! Walka was such a brave boy for the vet. Unfortunately he developed hive 4 or 5 hours afterward. Better now. 

Brought my daughter to the train station today, back to Boston she goes. Had a great visit there and here with her. Very lucky to have such a wonderful daughter, son and daughter-in-law. Not to mention my precious little granddaughter Bella! Life is good!


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Today I donated blood...


----------



## ridingismylife2

Exam week started today and I had one of my English exams and it was pretty easy. 
But for some reason I'm so so soooo tired atm.


----------



## TaMMa89

I got an invitation to my college entrance test. I applied to 4 colleges and luckily this one test goes for all of them.

Life, here I come :wink:.


----------



## dedebird

T_T learning boring stuff in boring science class... BUT HERE COMES HISTORY CLASS n.n i love history


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

You're still in school? I've been out for a week already, finished my tests two weeks ago.

But now I'm working, I'm back at the fish processing plant. My body pretty much hurts all over, my wrists, my legs, my shoulders and my back.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I have finally made the best decision for myself, I really hope that it works out!


----------



## ridingismylife2

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> You're still in school? I've been out for a week already, finished my tests two weeks ago.
> 
> But now I'm working, I'm back at the fish processing plant. My body pretty much hurts all over, my wrists, my legs, my shoulders and my back.



I get out next week saturday and then summer holidaaaaaaay!  
And I have no school tomorrow.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Woo hoo!!! Uh oh, that means that the forums are going to be really active ;-)


----------



## ridingismylife2

haha 

ugh...i'm so grossed out at the moment. My area is infested with ticks and my dog get's them like everyday! I found 3 on him today before they managed to bite him. And when they do bite him, he doesn't let us pull them out. Especially when they are close to his face.


Does anyone know if tick collars work?


----------



## JumpsxGlory

^^ I don't remember if the tick collars ever worked for us or not. But ticks gross me out.

I am tired


----------



## TaMMa89

Yea, the tick season has arrived again :roll:. Yay for borreliosis and tick-borne encephalitis :roll:.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Yuck that just sounds gross!!!! When I was in the gorge here in Oregon hiking I got a tick on me from the tall grass and it absolutely freaked me out!!! Thank goodness it wasn't carrying anything


----------



## TaMMa89

^^That's good. I've had few ticks (3 or 4) during my life but luckily also them were clean...


----------



## mistygirl

hello i'm ashely whats up?
nice day out today.


----------



## Walkamile

Hello Ashly, welcome.

Gorgeous day today, and for the next few! Hoping to actually ride my horses. Keeping fingers crossed that my energy picks up so I can.


----------



## mistygirl

sounds fun i won't be working on riding my horse till july because i'm moving her to a training place where shes at now i have no area to work with her. but i've been doing a lot on the ground which is fun i'm just teaching her how to do pivits and sidpasses whitch the sidepasses are hard to teach her because she hates her sides being touched haha


----------



## TaMMa89

Welcome to the forum, Ashley.

I've prepped for an entrance test of a local college, surffed here and dreamed over things. It has been a rainy day here.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I need to get off my butt and do some work, but just don't have any motivation


----------



## PaintedHooves

Same here JumpsxGlory, Tons of work that needs to be done and such little motivation...


----------



## mistygirl

yeah its like in the 80 where i am haha.


----------



## PaintedHooves

Wow, it's 75 here. But it is mostly humidity so it feels all sticky outside. 
Hate to be inside the house on such a nice day but the humid air attracts many mosquitos and I don't feel like getting bitten up.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

It's raining here :-( Wish that it was nicer


----------



## Benny

It was raining here too. Stupid rain. Every time I say I'm gonna go for a ride, it rains.


----------



## ridingismylife2

Went to see Streetdance 3D yesterday with my friends. Was really good!
I miss dance! I hope that I can start it again after the summer holiday.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

It is 3:12 AM here, and I am still awake. YEEEKKK!!! I think I will be headed off to bed


----------



## MaggiStar

Wondering what to do with my horse............


----------



## Benny

I renamed my horse. He was 'Horse' now he's 'Sparrow'.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I love photoshop!
Whenever I'm bored i just open it up and make sigs and stuff
and at the moment I'm working on this:








It's nowhere near done. I've been working on it for a few days now. 
It's puss in boots from Shrek


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Awww it looks cute!!! Perfectly captures his begging eyes!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Now you've made me wanna watch Shrek!

It's really, really good though!

ETA: Your picture, to be clear!


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Just found out that someone stole one of our vehicles last night. UGH!


----------



## ridingismylife2

Thanks 
It still needs a lot of work


----------



## Benny

o,O Someone stole one of your cars?


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Yup right out of our driveway!! It's quite irritating to think that someone did that!


----------



## Vidaloco

TaMMa89 said:


> I got an invitation to my college entrance test. I applied to 4 colleges and luckily this one test goes for all of them.
> 
> Life, here I come :wink:.


Congratulations!


----------



## TaMMa89

Thank you, Maureen .

Had a great weekend with my friends.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

It's 6:40 am here and I am wiiidddeee awake.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I found a small wasp nest in my room...ughhhhh.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Omg I would've died from a heart attack!!! I'm deadly allergic to bees!


----------



## Sunny

ridingismylife2 said:


> I found a small wasp nest in my room...ughhhhh.


 Oh, goodness. Wasps in it???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I am eating a salad and instead of croutons I use CRACKERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunny

JumpsxGlory said:


> I am eating a salad and instead of croutons I use CRACKERS!!!!!!!!


 *GASP* You blasphemous traitor!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Hey it's healthier ;-) Not like I need to lose the weight or anything, heck I need to GAIN!!!! But they didn't have any good ones at the store... so crackers it was


----------



## Sunny

That's true that it's hard to find good croutons. The main ones I see are the ones with funky flavors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Yes and those are GROSS!!!!


----------



## equiniphile

Ikr?! I just like PLAIN NORMAL CROUTONS!!


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Me too, if I'm going to have croutons I want them PLAIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunny

We should start a "I want normal croutons" petition.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I will sign it!!!


----------



## ridingismylife2

Sunny said:


> Oh, goodness. Wasps in it???
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Just one thankfully. The nest was really small. About the size of a tennis ball.


----------



## TaMMa89

Holy smoke, Kaila :shock:. Luckily there was just one wasp in the nest and you're ok.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

One still seems to be A TON!!! Eeek


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I have the worst headache EVER today!!!


----------



## Benny

Had to get up at 7am 'cose mums stupid horse decided it was time for a trip down the road, and took her foal, and my horse with her. xD

How's the missing car-ness going, Jumps?


----------



## Sunny

I'm so flippin' ready for my birthday!! One more week!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Do you have any special plans for your birthday Sunny?

My birthday is in 3 and a half months. Feels like forever, but I know that the time will fly by!


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Benny said:


> Had to get up at 7am 'cose mums stupid horse decided it was time for a trip down the road, and took her foal, and my horse with her. xD
> 
> How's the missing car-ness going, Jumps?


Oh no!!! That sounds like it was interesting! Was everyone brought back home safe?

It's going, the police think that someone stole it for parts, seeing as it wouldn't get them very far :evil:


----------



## Sunny

JumpsxGlory said:


> Do you have any special plans for your birthday Sunny?
> 
> My birthday is in 3 and a half months. Feels like forever, but I know that the time will fly by!


 The main reason i'm so excited for it is because I get TONS of stuff that will finally have me prepared to start Sunny. I get a rinky-dink saddle, but it's actually in my size-a 17", as apposed to the 14" i've been in-, so that's a big plus. And my lovely beau has loaded me up with awesome goodies, like a helmet, boots, a half-pad, and breeches. I'm super spoiled this year. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Wow sounds like it will be awesome then!!


----------



## Sunny

Oh, yeah! I'm super pumped.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I would be as well, sounds like it's going to be lots of fun!


----------



## Benny

Yup, all horses back safe. Mine didn't wanna come home, 'cose of all the grass, and so I caught mums horse, lead her home, and when she neighed, the other two came galloping back. Though it still took about half an hour to find them. They were behind a small gully on the side of the road.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

That is good that they are all back safe!!!! I hate it when horses run off, always scared that they will get hit by a car


----------



## Sunny

Ours got out once, at night time, ofcourse. We had to herd them back in the pasture with four-wheelers. XP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Haha that kind of sounds like fun!!!


----------



## Benny

Me too. And the cars never slow down. ><


----------



## JumpsxGlory

No that they do not! Heck some people will come up behind a horse and HONK! WTC????


----------



## Benny

I know. It's stupid. The only person that stopped one day, was some dude around 19, and he helped dad and I chase them back, and a big dump truck. But the dude stopped half on the road, so maybe he thought something was up. Ya never know. But at least that dude stopped for me, it woulda took ages to get the horses back. They love all the green grass on the road.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Well thank goodness the 19 year old stopped!!!


----------



## Walkamile

Half way through my chemo. Had a treatment yesterday, not feeling too good today. Got to go to work, hope I make it through the day, yuck.


----------



## RedTree

wow I hope you get better my oma went through chemo she said it was horrible, hope it gets better


----------



## Sunny

Hope you feel better, Walkamile. <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Walkamile said:


> Half way through my chemo. Had a treatment yesterday, not feeling too good today. Got to go to work, hope I make it through the day, yuck.


Tess, I'm sorry for the feeling. Stay strong.

I'm sure you'll be okay and cancer will be gone soon.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Walkamile said:


> Half way through my chemo. Had a treatment yesterday, not feeling too good today. Got to go to work, hope I make it through the day, yuck.


I'm sorry that the chemo is making you not feel so great today:-( I hope that you feel better soon!


----------



## Walkamile

Thanks guys! I didn't make it through the whole day at work today. Finished the morning and rescheduled my afternoon appts for next week. Clients were very understanding. Hate having to give in to this feeling, but that's the way it is sometimes. 

I'm starting to feel a bit better, so hopefully will be back to work tomorrow. Good thing I love what I do and enjoy my clients!

Can't wait to be done with it and be back to normal, whatever that is! :wink:


----------



## Walkamile

RedTree said:


> wow I hope you get better my oma went through chemo she said it was horrible, hope it gets better


RedTree, my husband's mother is called oma for grandmother. Are you german by any chance? That is what my mother in law is, come over from Hiedelburg (sp).


----------



## upupandflyaway1

Walkamile said:


> Thanks guys! I didn't make it through the whole day at work today. Finished the morning and rescheduled my afternoon appts for next week. Clients were very understanding. Hate having to give in to this feeling, but that's the way it is sometimes.
> 
> I'm starting to feel a bit better, so hopefully will be back to work tomorrow. Good thing I love what I do and enjoy my clients!
> 
> Can't wait to be done with it and be back to normal, whatever that is! :wink:


I love your outlook


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I'm glad to hear that you are keeping a positive outlook on this, and I'm sorry that you weren't able to stay at work all day. But YAY for understanding people!!!


----------



## Walkamile

Thanks Upupandflyaway. And yes, JumpsxGlory, I'm very fortunate to have very understanding clients. I've never had to reschedule due to health reasons, so this was a first. Hopefully a last too!


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I hope that it will be your last as well 


The neighbors keep on making really loud noises and it scares me


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> I hope that it will be your last as well
> 
> 
> The neighbors keep on making really loud noises and it scares me


haha, noises at night are not fun...especially scary ones.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Yes!! These are the same neighbors that let their dog bark all night and all day and ignore our requests to quiet him down.


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> Yes!! These are the same neighbors that let their dog bark all night and all day and ignore our requests to quiet him down.


I HAVE ONE OF THOSE!!!! the dog who barks at like 5 in the morning on saturday when ALL you want to do is sleep in?! I mean, my dogs bark but only when there is something to actually bark AT. I went to my neighbors to ask them to put their dog on the other side or bring him in or something and they shut the door in my face. RUDE.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

upupandflyaway1 said:


> I HAVE ONE OF THOSE!!!! the dog who barks at like 5 in the morning on saturday when ALL you want to do is sleep in?! I mean, my dogs bark but only when there is something to actually bark AT. I went to my neighbors to ask them to put their dog on the other side or bring him in or something and they shut the door in my face. RUDE.


Sounds like my neighbors. How RUDE maybe we should have them both live by each other!!!:lol:


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> Sounds like my neighbors. How RUDE maybe we should have them both live by each other!!!:lol:


I think thats only fair. Don't you? Then their dogs can bark alllllllll night long and keep THEM up, not me. They ARE rude. Im not very fond of rude people..


----------



## JumpsxGlory

upupandflyaway1 said:


> I think thats only fair. Don't you? Then their dogs can bark alllllllll night long and keep THEM up, not me. They ARE rude. Im not very fond of rude people..


YES!!! It was interesting because Princess had a small barking for a week last summer (something was spooking her, IDK if it was just because that's when she started to go blind/deaf or what) and they FLIPPED out. 

Lets give them a taste of their own medicine


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> YES!!! It was interesting because Princess had a small barking for a week last summer (something was spooking her, IDK if it was just because that's when she started to go blind/deaf or what) and they FLIPPED out.
> 
> Lets give them a taste of their own medicine


Isnt that funny? My dogs mainly stay on the side yard (or they are at the barn with me) they go in the back back yard (where they can hear them) only at night and one night they saw something and started chasing it and barking and they decided to complain about THAT. Typical people, typical. Yes, lets give them a taste of their own medicine! Haha, maybe I should just borrow my friends dog that barks 24/7... and keep it in the back 24/7. YAY.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Yes you should!! Man it would be awesome..

And hey I just noticed that you are new!!!! Welcome


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> Yes you should!! Man it would be awesome..
> 
> And hey I just noticed that you are new!!!! Welcome


Thanks! Haha. What kind of horses do you have? Riding?


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Well I actually don't own any horses right now, but am working with another member's horse and then my other mother owns Gaited horses 

I wish for some day to get a jumper/XC horse again and be able to do that.

How bout you?


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> Well I actually don't own any horses right now, but am working with another member's horse and then my other mother owns Gaited horses
> 
> I wish for some day to get a jumper/XC horse again and be able to do that.
> 
> How bout you?


Welllll thats pretty cool! My cousin has a Tennessee walker, he's pretty neat! I have A do jumpers/hunters/eventing/dressage. A nice mix of everything. And three, TB, and 2 Wb's. Two babies (almost 3 and 6) and one oldie (16)


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I love TB's!!!! And yes that sounds like a nice mix of everything 

Randomness- you know that you are in Oregon when an Ice Cream truck goes by and it's raining outside!


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> I love TB's!!!! And yes that sounds like a nice mix of everything
> 
> Randomness- you know that you are in Oregon when an Ice Cream truck goes by and it's raining outside!


Hahaha, don't you guys have that storm going through? or is that washington? ugh, im so horrible with geography. haha. Our weather has been SO odd here..


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Well the storm came through earlier this week. Maybe it's hitting Washington now?


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> Well the storm came through earlier this week. Maybe it's hitting Washington now?


Possibly, as long as its going that way... and not down this way im good.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Haha!!! I love the NW


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> Haha!!! I love the NW


Yeah, I just CANT wait until its 110 out..


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Wait are you being sarcastic? Or are you serious? I can't LIVE in that kind of weather


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> Wait are you being sarcastic? Or are you serious? I can't LIVE in that kind of weather


sarcastic. its MISERABLE. ugh. cant do ANYTHING in that weather.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Okay good, because it kills me as well!! I HATE it when it gets that hot!!


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> Okay good, because it kills me as well!! I HATE it when it gets that hot!!


Yeah, you can't do anything. Its miserable to even ride in an indoor.. its horrible. However, I don't think this summer is going to be terribly warm which is good.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I hope that it won't!!! Otherwise I will be spending all time indoors or in the water!


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> I hope that it won't!!! Otherwise I will be spending all time indoors or in the water!


Yeah! Ill be in the LAKE with my horse. If I can get him near it hehe. :shock:


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Haha good opportunity to do some water training!! Heck if you get wet, no biggie!


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> Haha good opportunity to do some water training!! Heck if you get wet, no biggie!


Ill just wear a bathing suit! Haha, thats always fun. That way, if i get dumped, oh well, ill just swim!


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Exactly!!! It's the PERFECT time to do any kind of training that includes water and bathing or swimming!


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> Exactly!!! It's the PERFECT time to do any kind of training that includes water and bathing or swimming!


Haha, yes, I will do that. Now, the trick- getting TO the lake. Haha. Its already warm here :\ my house is ridiculously warm and I still need to eat dinner. Im so lazy today, maybe its the heat.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Yes the heat always makes me lazy and not feel so great either.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

And how far away is the lake?


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> And how far away is the lake?


WELL, theres a lake on the property, but I refuse to go into that one because its nasty...and who knows what radioactive chemicals are in it (kidding). The BIG lake is like 20 mins away (trailer ride) it would be interesting to actually ride there though. Through the streets...


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Oh scary!! I dont' like nasty lakes  

Hmmm maybe you should try that one ;-)


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> Oh scary!! I dont' like nasty lakes
> 
> Hmmm maybe you should try that one ;-)


Its pretty..i just dont know whats in it lol


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Haha!! Maybe you could get it chemically tested or something?


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> Haha!! Maybe you could get it chemically tested or something?


haha, i saw an otter in there one time..so if things are living in it it must be sane. but when I think of lakes, I think of lake placid. :\


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Oh my okay that is SCARY!!! That movie bout gave me a heart attack!


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> Oh my okay that is SCARY!!! That movie bout gave me a heart attack!


ME TOO! I don't need no monster swallowing up MY monster!


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Hahah sorry that's funny 

I am watching Desperate Housewives. Man it's crazy!


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> Hahah sorry that's funny
> 
> I am watching Desperate Housewives. Man it's crazy!


I used to watch that show ALL the time, then it got too crazy and I couldn't follow anything anymore. haha. Do you watch greys anatomy?


----------



## JumpsxGlory

YES!! I am trying to catch up with both of them.


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> YES!! I am trying to catch up with both of them.


oh boy, thats a lot of work...haha. anyone die on DH?


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Umm I don't *think* so. But Mary Alice committed suicide a while ago.


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> Umm I don't *think* so. But Mary Alice committed suicide a while ago.


How terribly sad..Actually, I think I saw that episode? I can't remember. Hmph. Have you seen the season finale of Greys yet?


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Oh yes, I was freaking out!!!! I kept saying, Sheppard better not die, sheppard better not die


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> Oh yes, I was freaking out!!!! I kept saying, Sheppard better not die, sheppard better not die


Sometimes that show irks me! I was saying the same thing! I was also like "Why hasn't anyone taken out the shooter?" "why isn't anyone locking any doors!"


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Oh yeah I totally panicked!!! I was very glad when none of the people that I really liked died


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> Oh yeah I totally panicked!!! I was very glad when none of the people that I really liked died


Yah, cuz we dont care about anyone else! hahaha.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Haha!!! I just didn't want Sheppard or Grey (either of them) to die. Heck any of the main characters!!!


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> Haha!!! I just didn't want Sheppard or Grey (either of them) to die. Heck any of the main characters!!!


Thats because shepard is a hottie. we lose him and i lose my eye candy


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Yes, I think they would lose a lot of viewers if he was gone


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> Yes, I think they would lose a lot of viewers if he was gone


mhmmm. I don't know what I would do with my thursday nights then... ride probabaly.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Haha!!! I would probably watch re-runs!


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> Haha!!! I would probably watch re-runs!


YES, instead of riding because it will be 110000 degrees out.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Yes OMG!


----------



## JumpsxGlory

It is raining.... AHHHH


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> It is raining.... AHHHH


Its warm here, and humid. I didn't think it actually got humid here..Rain sounds nice right now, but I don't want my arenas flooded..


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Oh yes, flooded arenas are NOT fun!!


----------



## ridingismylife2

Going to a end-of-school-year party today! 
And it's also kind of a bday party for 2 of my friends because not everyone will be here for their actual bdays.
Going to be awesome!


----------



## speedy da fish

JumpsxGlory said:


> Oh yes, flooded arenas are NOT fun!!


no especially indoor ones when SOMEONE leaves the sprinkler system on lol


----------



## JumpsxGlory

^^ I take it someone did that recently? ;-)


----------



## JumpsxGlory

My sister just set fire to the MIRCROWAVE!!! IDK what the heck she put in there as it was NOT recognizable afterwards!


----------



## Walkamile

Didn't make it into work on Friday.  Called the Cancer Center and spoke with the triage nurse. Looks like from here on out I won't be working for a couple days after my treatments. I guess chemo is an accumulative thing. But, at least I can plan my schedule for the next 3 (only 3 more to go).

Can't sleep,but feeling better. Suppose to rain today, but if it doesn't, maybe I'll work Walka a bit in the round pen and would love to saddle T and just go for a short ride. Fingers crossed!


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Congrats on only three treatments left! 

I hope that it doesn't rain today so that you get the chance to enjoy your time with the horses


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

There's super good weather in Reykjavík today (about 17°C which is a lot here in 64°N) but we have ash falling so everything is gray and kind of depressing. And apparantly it's not good to go out with contact lenses and I wear them every day...


----------



## Walkamile

Thanks JumpsxGlory. Doesn't look like anyone around here will be riding, it's coming down in buckets!

Siss, be careful about the ash and your contacts. Don't know what would happen , but sounds like it could be miserable.

Well, I'll be doing errands and house work thanks to mother nature. Hoping you all have more interesting things to do today. :wink:


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I really hate getting Ash or dust in my contacts, it is REALLY bad for your eyes as well because they can't just flush the ash out normally due to the contact barrier. So make sure you flush your eyes out really well and rinse your contacts really well.

I'm sorry, OF COURSE when one wants to ride it is pouring! I have an annual trail ride I'm going to tomorrow and what is it going to do? Pour. What is it doing today when all I have is housework and then some shopping? Sunshine. Oh well, I did always say that it was fun to ride in the rain!


----------



## TaMMa89

Sorry for hearing that working thing, Tess . I'm still sure you'll be like a brand new woman after these treatments and when you've managed to get rid of that cancer.

Wow, you sister obviously managed to keep something in microwawe too long, JumpsxGlory. That has _almost_ happened to me too.

I had the last riding lesson of a spring semester today. I also visited my friends' graduation party.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I'm meeeeltingggg... Tis too hot for my sanity here this week... The dry climate and high altitude kills. =(


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I don't like the heat....


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I'm getting anxious about my ride tomorrow. EEEK!!


----------



## upupandflyaway1

JumpsxGlory said:


> I'm getting anxious about my ride tomorrow. EEEK!!


Why so anxious? 

It was 90 here today! Miserable.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

upupandflyaway1 said:


> Why so anxious?
> 
> It was 90 here today! Miserable.


I haven't rode this particular horse in over two years. She is worth a TON of money and yeah lets just say that I am SCARED.

This is the horse and me


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Rain has officially ruined my day. Ride was cancelled due to the amount of rainfall. Ugh


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm nervous for the entrance test in which I participate and which will be organized within few days.


----------



## ridingismylife2

My dad moved back to Thailand (from England) last week Sunday for his new job which hopefully will be very luctrative.

And Janita, I also had my last riding lesson this week :'( I'm sooo sad!
But thankfully I'm going to Kuopio to my relatives summer cabin for a week and while I'm there I get to go ride a horse for someone at a riding stable my aunt works at but apparently the horse is difficult but ah well..atleast I get to ride.
And then I'm going to stay in Kuopio at my other aunts house and go ride and work with my cousin who works at another riding stable.
I'm sooo excited!
And also good luck for the entrance exam!


----------



## TaMMa89

Have a fun summer, Kaila . I'm going to ride my friend's horse every now and then in the summer. And then asking if the riding stable has some evening lessons, someone said that they'd have some now during the early summer.

Thanks for wishing luck. I need it! :lol:.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

This is the CUTEST thing!!!!


Wolf dog sings to a little baby to stop his cry - Pogpog


----------



## ridingismylife2

Seriously, what's the point of watching the MTV movie awards if Twilight wins everything. :-|
Twilight won best movie over The Hangover, HP and AVATAR! WTF? :shock:
sliiightly annoyed at the moment.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I like Twilight, but didn't really like the movie. Strayed WAY too far off the book.

And I HATED Avatar... it bored me to death


----------



## Walkamile

What a great day! The sun is shining and it's breezy! Farriers been already, horses out in the pasture happy, I've done some gardening, payed bills, did books for business and mowed part of the lawn! 

Life is great!!! I'm feeling like myself! :wink:


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Glad to hear that today is a good day


----------



## Walkamile

Thanks JxG! And I have to agree with you about the Twilight book vs movie. Was very blah about the movie. But many movies leave me that way is I see them before I read the book. I prefer the reading! :wink:


----------



## JumpsxGlory

No problem! And I really hope that Eclipse is A LOT better than the rest. The previews make it look really good


----------



## ridingismylife2

OMG...I want the iPhone 4! I followed the WWDC keynote and I...need...it!
It had HD video recording, multitasking and other awesome stuff.
I'll definitely upgrade to it when my iPhone 3G contract ends.


----------



## Ktibb

So how was everybody's weekend?? 

I took my horse to the beach on Friday, and got my blog working again!! 

FTW!


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Well it was hot here on Saturday and then on Sunday it decided to pour and ruined my trail riding plans (was going to go to the annual St Paul pancake breakfast and ride in St Paul Oregon)


----------



## PaintedHooves

Ktibb that beach looks amazing, the trails to get there is beautiful too. Sounds like Honey took the situation with ease.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I am watching Secret Life of the American Teenager...


----------



## Benny

Oooh, like ya new picture, Glory.

I just started a new Art Class, till August.


----------



## Vidaloco

Too much rain has kept us at home today. No trip to the trainer for the girls. We rode them here at home before the storms hit and they both did great. Shiloh is crossing the creek like a pro and Saro is of course doing well. We had our first deer spook and she almost unseated me. Rared up and almost fell over but we survived and I'm sure she felt quite silly after she saw the deer. Back to the trainers again if it dries up tomorrow. FYI we are driving them every morning instead of boarding them there because we are cheap :wink:


----------



## Sunny

The boyfriend got a job! Yayyy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Congrats on your boyfriend and you, Sunny.

Great that deer spook went finally all well, Maureen. Hope you can go to your trainer soon.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Benny said:


> Oooh, like ya new picture, Glory.
> 
> I just started a new Art Class, till August.


Thanks!

And have fun with the Art class 

I just got the number to the people that own my Anglo Arabian filly that was sold in 2006 w/o my permission (I was underage though so my permission wasn't needed) I'm going to call today. Wish me luck!


----------



## Benny

Good luck! What're you calling them about?


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I'm just calling them to see how she is doing and whatnot. Starlite was my baby I raised her from birth until she was almost two and I had big plans for her (even at her young age she would jump stuff in the pasture without anyone asking her to). It's a relief to know that she was alive, because I was told that she was dead and that's where she went. She would be six the 13th.


----------



## Benny

Wow, that's rude, telling you she was dead. How did you find out it's her?


----------



## speedy da fish

JumpsxGlory said:


> ^^ I take it someone did that recently? ;-)


haha yeah my riding instructor's mum!


----------



## dedebird

u.u i am not seeing my horse enough i haven't rode her in like a month u.u my mom and sister go alot though but they never let me come i'm like can i come they are like no its you sisters lesson or no i really wanna be alone to day i'm like I WANNA SEE HER SOMTIMES TOO YA KNOW!!!!!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hellooooo Everyone!!  - Hope everyone is in good health and sorry for not keeping in touch for a long time. I have been very busy! 

Just got few minutes so thought might send a message .

Regards


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Benny said:


> Wow, that's rude, telling you she was dead. How did you find out it's her?


Yes it was horrible thinking that she was dead. I was talking to the people that own her sire and they said that she was doing well. I was like... Wait I thought she was dead? They said no and then gave me the owners contact info.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

speedy da fish said:


> haha yeah my riding instructor's mum!


Haha!! That must've been interesting!



Jehanzeb said:


> Hellooooo Everyone!!  - Hope everyone is in good health and sorry for not keeping in touch for a long time. I have been very busy!
> 
> Just got few minutes so thought might send a message .
> 
> Regards


Hello


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Hey Jehanzeb! Hope you're well!


----------



## TaMMa89

Jehanzeb! Welcome back! .


----------



## Benny

I'm glad you found her again!
What do they use her for now?


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Well she was bought for a 15 year old and she used her in 4-H. Kinda sad that she's not jumping like she loves, but I'm glad that she found a good home


----------



## TaMMa89

The sun is shining and outside temperature is lovely 21 here.

I think I need an ice cream :wink:.


----------



## sullylvr

Helloo I have the ACT this weekend, wish me luck!!! Ill probably need it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JumpsxGlory

sullylvr said:


> Helloo I have the ACT this weekend, wish me luck!!! Ill probably need it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good luck! I found that the ACT's weren't as hard as the SAT's. I'm sure that you will do great


----------



## TaMMa89

Good luck with the ACT.


----------



## Walkamile

Good luck Sullylvr!

Anyone have any plans for the weekend?


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Walkamile said:


> Good luck Sullylvr!
> 
> Anyone have any plans for the weekend?


I do!! I'm close friends with a member here and she's coming over to my house and we are going to go to the zoo on Saturday and then just cruise around Portland on Sunday! I'm super excited!!


----------



## JumpsxGlory

And how are you feeling Walkamile?


----------



## Walkamile

The past 2 days have been wonderful! Good energy and feel more like myself. Worked 9 hours today and felt great! Hoping this "wave" continues into the weekend so I can ride the horses , even if it's only for 15 mins each.

Thanks for asking JxG! 

BTW sounds like you've got a fun weekend planned.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Walkamile said:


> The past 2 days have been wonderful! Good energy and feel more like myself. Worked 9 hours today and felt great! Hoping this "wave" continues into the weekend so I can ride the horses , even if it's only for 15 mins each.
> 
> Thanks for asking JxG!
> 
> BTW sounds like you've got a fun weekend planned.



That is awesome to hear  I hope that it does too, I will keep you in my thoughts 

And no problem! My best friends sister fought cancer when she was younger, so anytime I hear anyone feeling ucky from chemo my heart goes out to them. 

And yes I am super stoked! It's not that often anymore that I get to just relax and have fun all weekend.


----------



## MissH

Hi All! So explain how this actually works to me...just chat it up? Tell me what's going on!


----------



## JumpsxGlory

MissH said:


> Hi All! So explain how this actually works to me...just chat it up? Tell me what's going on!


Yup! This is basically the random chat of the Horse Forum. We talk about basically EVERYTHING here!

And welcome


----------



## MissH

Well alrighty then - did you ride today Jumpsx? Own your own? What's the story? 

I can't WAIT to get on Lady tomorrow night. Ugh.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

MissH said:


> Well alrighty then - did you ride today Jumpsx? Own your own? What's the story?
> 
> I can't WAIT to get on Lady tomorrow night. Ugh.



Unfortunately I didn't get to ride, haven't rode in about a month. I was working with a Champagne Pinto mare, but her owner is having someone lease her right now.

My other mother owns gaited horses though and now that it's summer time I will be out there more often riding 

What kind of horse is Lady?


----------



## MissH

17.1 Trakehner mare who is the love of my life. She is my coaches horse and competed one level under the Olympics for basically her whole career. She is LOVELY!!! I work with her twice a week right now until I have my seat back, and then I'll buy something similar, but with some work that needs to be put in - as a little project of sorts. 

I took a 2 year break and then went back - was intimidating at first, but feels so right now! And I'm a better rider than ever! I'm trying to get video, but I blew up my first camera last week, so am now trying to find the charger for our other one which seems impossible. Videos on the way hopefully soon! LOL!

What are you up to tonight?


----------



## JumpsxGlory

MissH said:


> 17.1 Trakehner mare who is the love of my life. She is my coaches horse and competed one level under the Olympics for basically her whole career. She is LOVELY!!! I work with her twice a week right now until I have my seat back, and then I'll buy something similar, but with some work that needs to be put in - as a little project of sorts.
> 
> I took a 2 year break and then went back - was intimidating at first, but feels so right now! And I'm a better rider than ever! I'm trying to get video, but I blew up my first camera last week, so am now trying to find the charger for our other one which seems impossible. Videos on the way hopefully soon! LOL!
> 
> What are you up to tonight?


Holy wow I'm jealous! She sounds like an AMAZING mare!!

Glad that it feels good to be back in the saddle  And hope to see a video soon!

Well I am doing some cleaning off and on, did it almost all day (it's 7 now) and only have to give Princess a bath and then I'm done with that.

How bout you?


----------



## MissH

LOL who is Princess?


As for me, having a little rye and diet as a night cap, texting to a gorgeous man who rides a horse better than I do, and enjoying "You've Got Mail" on TV? LOL? Quite the evening I suppose.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Princess is my old dog  Spoiled spoiled girl.

Oooh gorgeous man?? Haha!! Gotta love it when you find one that rides better than you do 

I've always wanted to watch "You've Got Mail"


----------



## MissH

You've Got Mail is just brilliant! I love Tom Hanks...he's so wonderful. 

What kind of dog??


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I'll have to watch it sometime!

She's a Shar Pei/Carolina Dog mix.


----------



## MissH

What a sweetheart!! How could you say no to those eyes eh? I definitely know the feeling... hahaha...


----------



## MissH

I have to say...in a weird way, posting on this thread makes me feel like I'm "contributing to a cause" by helping get to the million. Is that weird? LOL...


----------



## JumpsxGlory

It doesn't help that she's 19, so I give her what she wants even more.


Well I guess in a way you are contributing to a cause! It would be awesome to make it reach a million posts!


----------



## TaMMa89

Crisis! Today, I found that my old, beloved denim jacket has worn so much that there are few small or incipient holes around its arm seams.

Poor jacket. We've experienced so much together during these 4-5 years that I've worn him. And he has always made me look so good. I'm very petite, small and even shapeless person and he, as a snuggy jacket, has helped me to look more feminine :lol:.

Now hunting a follower to him :wink:. I hope it won't be very laborious since like I said, I'm pretty small person and sometimes it's hard to find snuggy clothes when you're very small.


----------



## ALottaTrot

It is always dreadful when our favorite articles of clothing fail us...


----------



## Walkamile

Juanita, wishing you luck finding a replacement for your much loved jacket!


----------



## Benny

Ooh, I hate that. When I grow out of something, or they break. Like when you -just- wear in your awesome new ridding boots, then the next month your too big for them. But hopefully no more growing for me.
Good luck getting a jacket! They seem to cost a ton now days. My favorite jacket is my black denim one. I can only find $150 black ones. No way for a horse jacket, man.


----------



## Vidaloco

I think we can all relate to the loss of favorite piece of clothing. I had a old brown plaid flannel shirt that I loved till it fell apart. 
I have a denim jacket that I have had for years as well. The cuffs are starting to fray but I love and wear it anyway. Maybe you can do some patching to save him for a few more wearings.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Well I got bit by a dog earlier that is not current on it's rabies. Oh how wonderful


----------



## Sunny

I love the movie International Velvet. I'm watching it now. It's the only movie i've ever seen about Eventing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Janita, please :wink: Even I've accustomed that people call me different variations of my real name :lol:.

Yea, and then when you've started to like clothes of some brand and then they decide to change whole their style... It's irritating. Like I tended to buy my jeans at one cloth store chain for years. That chain offered nice, a bit boot-cut type jeans. Now they've decided to change their selection to skinny type jeans and you can't find the previous type there anymore... I don't shop my jeans there anymore and I'm actually searching a new chain where I could find jeans I like.

I put some advertisements on web and hope I can find a denim jacket like my current one or at least some other decent one.


----------



## MissH

Spruce Meadows show jumping at 4:30PM on TV - yay!

Just got back from the Therapeutic Riding Association - helped with a class this morning, moved a ton of hay, then helped train some volunteers this afternoon. Was so much fun! And now show jumping on TV - doesn't get better than this!


----------



## ridingismylife2

I know how you feel Janita!
My favorite jeans are messed up now because my mom splashed bleach on them 
I can only wear them with boots because boots hide the splashes but now that it's summer, I can't wear the boots. And the jeans fit me sooo well and I can't afford to buy new ones! :'(


----------



## Sunny

I had the most amazing pair of jeans last year. They had a tiny hole in the crotch, but I loved them so much that I kept wearing them. Then....I was going under/over a barbed wire fence, and when I lifted my leg they ripped completely, my whole butt was showing. It was deffinately a laugh, but I sure miss them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile

TaMMa89 said:


> Janita, please :wink: Even I've accustomed that people call me different variations of my real name :lol:.
> 
> Oh dear! I'm very sorry Janita, believe me, with my legal name I have had people spell it many different ways.
> 
> Hope your search goes well.


----------



## Sunny

My brother just caused my eight foot full-length mirror to come crashing to the ground....which is also my floor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissH

Did it break? That's a ton of bad luck! 8' worth! LOL!


----------



## Sunny

Oh, it completely shattered. Haha. He was dancing like Spongebob in my doorway, and somehow the mirror got hit, and when he closed the door it just....fell. Haha. Yeahh, he's 19. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissH

I'm not gonna lie, if I would've seen that I probably would've laughed pretty hard...specifically at the dancing like SpongeBob part... hahaha


----------



## Sunny

It was extremely funny. XP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Haven't got any real summer job but today I confirmed I'll have a work placement period later in the summer. So it means little money for me and hopefully also a great experience since I do it in child welfare and I guess that'll be very interesting.


----------



## Vidaloco

Congratulations Janita! A bit of money in the purse always makes me feel better. 
Its rained and rained and rained here. No trip to the trainers for a few days since everything is flooded. Oh well, it will make for good, abundant hay when its cut in a few weeks.


----------



## TaMMa89

Walkamile said:


> Oh dear! I'm very sorry Janita, believe me, with my legal name I have had people spell it many different ways.
> 
> Hope your search goes well.


No matter, it's ok .

Thank you Maureen. Hope you'll get some sunshine soon, it has been rainy over here too.


----------



## Sunny

Headed to the vet with Sunny and Dixie to get their "spring" shots. Sunny's never been in an office, pray that she won't kill herself, or me, or the vet.... Haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Good luck with the vet appointment, Sunny! .


----------



## Walkamile

Sunny said:


> Headed to the vet with Sunny and Dixie to get their "spring" shots. Sunny's never been in an office, pray that she won't kill herself, or me, or the vet.... Haha.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good Grief! I'll be wanting to hear how it all played out later! Hoping all goes well. :wink:

btw, I have a needle phobic horse (Walka), so I get that feeling of dread. Not that your horse is needle phobic, but from your post, these is some issue there. May surprise you like my Walka did me. He was such a big , brave gelding. Made sure I knew how brave he was too! :lol:


----------



## Walkamile

Sorry for the double post, but I am so stoked! I got out of work early as my last appointment, a multiple color foil, had to reschedule. Sooooo, I came home early, and after eating, decided to saddle up T and ride.

I felt so good and she was just a doll. Remember, she thought she was retired, only explanation for not being ridden by now (in her mind of course). She did give a head toss when asked for a trot, but settled right down. Did mostly walking and hill work and called it good.

Then, I took Walka and worked him in the round pen and worked on bridling. He was just wonderful. Hopefully, if this wave of energy continues, will ride both tomorrow.

I just feel so much like my old self. Thinking of calling my friends and organizing a trail ride (not too long, only and hour and a half, maybe two hours as none of us have been riding much for a variety of reasons) on Sunday. Next Wednesday is my fourth chemo treatment, so I know I won't be soaring then! 

Just wanted to share, such a great evening!


----------



## Sunny

Glad to hear about your great ride, Walka!  I love those feelings when things have gone great at the barn. As for me, Sunny was supposed to go to the vet this morning, as I said. However....my aunt couldn't get her on the trailer(I don't live with the horses). So, I guess we have to get her shots ordered, and I have to do some trailer work with Sunbun. She's never given me any trouble with loading before. I'm thinking that, since i'm the only one who's ever worked with Sunny in the past seven months, she was nervous having my aunt and her father trying to force her into the trailer. Oh, well. Terrible twos. XP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I am oober stressed. Life seems to be kicking me when I'm down, but I feel like I'm complaining when I'm talking about it because there are so many people out there that are worse off than I am. So I will post something that I am thankful for:

I am thankful that I am able to live every day smell the fresh air, see the beautiful world and hear princess run across the hardwood floors


----------



## Benny

At least we don't mind if you're complaining. 
I'm going to look at a new pony, maybe tomorrow. Just sorting out a new time, as the old one wont work anymore.


----------



## upupandflyaway1

We had an emergency today. Poor guy was colicing!  Of course right as they are about to rush him to the hospital he decides he's better. Faker. Glad hes okay though


----------



## Benny

Awww. I'm very glad he's ok. Colic really sucks. All that work with a horse, and all the bonding, then they're gone just not throwing up.


----------



## upupandflyaway1

I know, luckliy he wasn't mine. BUT, I felt horrible for her. Shes had him for like 8? years and hes like her soulmate. I would of been devastated. But they seriously brought that trailer in and he was like "ALL BETTER MOM!" hahaha. He didn't want to go ANYWHERE.


----------



## Benny

Haha. That's kinds funny. The mare I lost to colic, we didn't notice till she'd been down awhile, 'cose she's was in the 7 acre house paddock. Then the vets took long to get out here. She was imprinted at birth and everything. But oh well, apparently all good things must end. Stupid saying. xD


----------



## upupandflyaway1

VERY stupid saying. No, good things dont have to end. As much as i care, they stay here forever.


----------



## Benny

And they should! It's the bad things that should come to an end.


----------



## upupandflyaway1

I dont know why im still awake. someone give me some sleeping pills. please. i feel like a maniac.


----------



## TaMMa89

Good to hear the horse is ok, upupandflyaway1. Hope also you got some sleep.

I can't believe I found a new denim jacket so quickly (or my friends found it for me). We went to a neighbor city, checked the some of the shops and they found a nice one at the 2nd shop we were visiting at. It wasn't even that expensive, just 30 euros. I was prepared for looong hunting :wink:.


----------



## Benny

Yay! Sometimes it does take looong hours of hunting. But at least it didn't take you ages. 

It's so earrrrly. 6am. Off to go pony reviewing in three hours.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

It is 2:36pm here Benny


----------



## upupandflyaway1

Its supposed to be nice and cool today. Finally. Maybe ill actually get to do something.


----------



## ridingismylife2

JumpsxGlory said:


> It is 2:36pm here Benny


It's 1:33am here  
haha...should probably go to bed.


----------



## upupandflyaway1

ridingismylife2 said:


> It's 1:33am here
> haha...should probably go to bed.


I didn't go to bed until 4am. hahaha.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

ridingismylife2 said:


> It's 1:33am here
> haha...should probably go to bed.


Wow that's a huge time difference!


----------



## Benny

And now it's 8.17pm. xD
Had a look at the horse. I doubt it's beginner proof. Not getting it. But at least I got the experience ridding a different horse. That's fun.
My cat is so cute. xD I'll walk to my door, and call her name out, and she starts meowing loudly, and you can hear her jumping on stuff to rush to the door. <#


----------



## Walkamile

What a great weekend! Saturday we loaded 400 bales of gorgeous hay into the barn, done for a year! Today went for a lovely , relaxed trail ride with my good friend Louise who owns T's daughter. Such a wonderful weekend!

Hope you all had a good one too!


----------



## Benny

Awesome.  
I took my horse for a ride in a different saddle. Man Wintecs are -really- different to a 17" stock saddle!
Then I had art class today. Good good.


----------



## upupandflyaway1

My back. Getting thrown off and trampled is NO fun.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

upupandflyaway1 said:


> My back. Getting thrown off and trampled is NO fun.


Oh man I know how that feels didn't have a horse throw me today (well since it's after midnight technically yesterday) but had quite the fight with rocks and water.

HOpe you feel better soon!


----------



## TaMMa89

I had all nice weekend.

Wish your back will be good soon, upupandflyaway1.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I'm going bowling today  
But this morning has not been good. 
1. money problems (as usual)
2. I can't log into my youtube account :/


----------



## TaMMa89

Sorry for the problems, Kaila.

The weather is horrible! :shock: Only around +11 and rains.

I think it was summertime.


----------



## ridingismylife2

The weather here in Helsinki is nice


----------



## TaMMa89

You lucky fellow... It has rained whole the day and been around +11 over here (I heard has been cold & rainy day in Kotka too so I guess the borderline of the weathers is there somewhere close to you. Hope good weather arrives also here soon!)


----------



## Sunny

Hosed down all but one(poor Dixie) of the horses yesterday. It was only Sunny's second bath of her life, and she was perfect. You could tell that the cold water felt wonderful to them. This 95+ degree weather is beating the poor horses to death.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tennessee

It is sooo hot in Tennessee today!


----------



## speedy da fish

really hot today in england too!


----------



## TaMMa89

I think I got my prize for bearing bad weather recently. You see, the sunset was awesome beautiful tonight!


----------



## Vidaloco

Getting some nice early morning rides in before the heat advisory's kick in. We took Vida and Shiloh out together for the first time and left Saro at home. They are a good match, both very fast. Everyone got a bath yesterday so they sparkle. 
Our trainer is doing a kids camp all week so we are home riding. The young ones are coming along really well though. If we can just overcome this awful heat wave.


----------



## ridingismylife2

TaMMa89 said:


> I think I got my prize for bearing bad weather recently. You see, the sunset was awesome beautiful tonight!


The weather's supposed to be reaaaally nice this week here. Especially on Juhannus.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

It was rainy here today!!


----------



## Benny

It rained on Saturday. But it's good now! Though freezing. Man I suck with winter. Give me back my summer! D:

But Mistle always curls up next to my head ot feet, and keeps me warm during the night. Cats are awesome.


----------



## Sunny

My new bit came in the mail yesterday. Now just waiting on my saddle!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2

Tomorrow's supposed to be really nice weather and I really want to go the beach to get a tan, which I need because I'm as white as snow, but i have no one to go with. :'(


----------



## Sunny

^^ I feel you! I'm so pale I glow in the dark. 0.o
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tennessee

'Twas the hottest day so far in Tennessee, reaching an insane temperature of 103 F (with a heat index of 110 F), and it will keep getting hotter from now on.


----------



## TaMMa89

What an awesome day! The sun shines and it's around 20C. I actually sunbathed a bit today.

But they've broadcasted the Midsummer will be cold & rainy :sad:.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Nice weather here as well, around 19°C I think. Too bad I was stuck inside working from 6AM to 6PM.


----------



## Sunny

I got my saddle! I am suprisingly impressed, it's nicer than I thought it would be. Ready to try it out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

Awesome Sunny! What type?

Mistletoe is in heat. So she spends her days at the window, yowling. Cats are loud. ><


----------



## Sunny

^^ It's a crappy Riviera AP saddle. But it's very comfy! And it will do it's job for starting Sunny, so i'm pleased.  And I hate when our animals go in heat. Our two dogs, who are house trained, pee on everything when they are "in season". XP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm extremely, extremely frustrated.

No more specified explanation but life would be easier if there wasn't any person with chromosome y in this planet.


----------



## Benny

Yea. I had a problem with one of them today, Tamma. Hope it isn't too bad/gets better.

That's yuck. Mistletoe doesn't pee inside. Luckily. I think dad would get rid of her if she did.


----------



## TaMMa89

Bah. It's Midsummer Eve and I struck out after asking a guy out with me.

So happy Midsummer everyone.


----------



## speedy da fish

yeah sucks that it is midsummer already, all down hill from here, well in the northern hemisphere anyway!


----------



## ridingismylife2

TaMMa89 said:


> Bah. It's Midsummer Eve and I struck out after asking a guy out with me.
> 
> So happy Midsummer everyone.


Hyvää Juhannusta! 


I just realized that I haven't seen, let alone rode a horse in a month 
But thankfully I'm going to my Aunts summer cottage next friday and I get to ride there because my other aunt works at a riding stable. I'm really excited!


----------



## Walkamile

Beautiful day today, sun shining and not humid yet! I'm home today, as I was yesterday, because of my chemo treatment Wednesday. Not ill, on a new anti nausea med and it is working! That mean's I won't have to miss work for my last two treatments! Feeling so good, definitely seeing the light at the end of the tunnel and it is bright!

Getting together today with a girlfriend to be of any assistance with a few issues she's having with one of her horse's. She is a lovely rider, good position and quiet steady hands, just needs to be more firm. But is doing wonderfully. Bringing my trotting poles over today for her to use.

Hope everyone has a wonderful and productive day! Don't waste a moment! Okay, sounding a bit corny now, so off I go! :lol:


----------



## themoshi27

have a great day!


----------



## Sunny

It is super bright and sunny outside, but it's thundering! Weird Alabama weather.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## speedy da fish

haha, we have had no rain in ages! no XC for a while


----------



## TaMMa89

Hyvää juhannusta, Kaila. Hope you do a lot of Midsummer magics :wink:


----------



## ridingismylife2

The weather is beautiful today  YAY!


----------



## Sunny

Headed to my stepdad's parents' lakehouse to spend the day on the water. The boyfriend is working, so he can't come.  Pray that I get a tan, everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2

Going to the beach today!


----------



## speedy da fish

have fun, im stuck here and the weather is being weird...


----------



## Sunny

Going out to eat with my man in a few hours. I get to wear my new white dress for the first time! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2

I got sunburnt








haha...








My back and the back of my legs...Nice tan lines


----------



## TaMMa89

I had my first day on work placement today. I think I really like child welfare as a workplace.


----------



## Sunny

ridingismylife2 said:


> I got sunburnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My back and the back of my legs...Nice tan lines


 I did, too. Except I got burnt on the front of my legs. XP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Flooding rivers here.. has already ripped apart roads.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> Flooding rivers here.. has already ripped apart roads.


Oh wow that's scary! I hope that everyone is okay!!!


It is hot here and has been for quite a few days. It actually is starting to feel good


----------



## Walkamile

TaMMa89 said:


> I had my first day on work placement today. I think I really like child welfare as a workplace.


Good for you! Hope it continues. When you like or enjoy what you're doing, it makes working so much easier.


----------



## TaMMa89

You're right Tess. Even it can be also a bit boring sometimes since working rhythm is very cosy.

Well, at least it's easy physically. About the mental part, it can feel a bit hard to work with kids in child welfare, you know usually customers there aren't coming from the best backgrounds and can have problems etc. Would still choose that over a strawberry patch or checkout counter any time. Just hope I'd have been paid better. 

Just my feelings after 2 days there, still few more weeks to go. See if my view changes during that time.


----------



## ridingismylife2

Just came back from the beach again. 
I'm seriously loving the weather!


----------



## Sunny

My aunt and uncle-who own the land where Sunny is kept- are going out of town for a week, which means I get to stay in their house the whole time to horse and dog sit....Which means i'll have a week to myself to work with Sunny, no distractions. So excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tennessee

Managed to ride all nine horses today for at least an hour. (minus the one in training, but he got rode too)

I deserve a cookie for finally doing that. xD


----------



## ridingismylife2

Going on a picnik with my friends today


----------



## RegalCharm

TaMMa89 said:


> You're right Tess. Even it can be also a bit boring sometimes since working rhythm is very cosy.
> 
> Well, at least it's easy physically. About the mental part, it can feel a bit hard to work with kids in child welfare, you know usually customers there aren't coming from the best backgrounds and can have problems etc. Would still choose that over a strawberry patch or checkout counter any time. Just hope I'd have been paid better.
> 
> Just my feelings after 2 days there, still few more weeks to go. See if my view changes during that time.


Yes I think mentally it would be stressful sometimes.
And it is great that you are trying this job. I am sure
you will be a good influence on the kids you work with


----------



## TaMMa89

RegalCharm said:


> Yes I think mentally it would be stressful sometimes.
> And it is great that you are trying this job. I am sure
> you will be a good influence on the kids you work with


I hope so too :lol:. Even I have to admit the first few days I've been more like a a bit shy and quiet onlooker, haven participated so intesively. I think that's because I don't know the routines and things well enough yet.

But just wait some time and let me learn, I'm gonna put you in order, children :wink:.

Honestly, I think that's very interesting and valuable job to do.


----------



## TaMMa89

No, no, no... :shock: they crashed my world today: Sweets Tax Could Sour Consumers | News | YLE Uutiset | yle.fi


----------



## ridingismylife2

TaMMa89 said:


> No, no, no... :shock: they crashed my world today: Sweets Tax Could Sour Consumers | News | YLE Uutiset | yle.fi


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Why oh why do I live in this country?!?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Atleast it's now every Finn's right to have broadband :smile:


----------



## Tennessee

Remind me never to join the military. :lol:

I ran eight miles today with my boyfriend (Which is six more than I usually do. Soccer coach only requires two for us.) and then proceeded to do a military styled workout session with him for an hour.

I could die now.


----------



## Sunny

Tennessee, my boyfriend drug me to the gym today. I feel the pain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## purplefoal

I'm riding tomorrow, yay


----------



## Benny

Went to the dentist today. Man I remember why I hate them. Needles! D:

Buuut, I got to buy Sims 2Life Stories, for only $11! So off to play that now.


----------



## TaMMa89

ridingismylife2 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> Why oh why do I live in this country?!?


Why can't we have decision-makers who'd make better decisions?


----------



## Benny

Can't get any of the two Sims 2 games I bought yesterday, to work on my laptop. Stupid thing. Well I'm gonna wipe the whole thing, and start all over. Maybe that'll help.


----------



## Sunny

Bought Nutrena Safe Choice today. Let's hope it works on Sunny. It better, for $6 more than her current food.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww, I'm sorry for that, Benny. Sims2 is kinda nice game.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl

What do you do when you want something so badly you feel like it holds the missing piece to your heart, but the thing that you want is impossible to attain? *sigh*


----------



## TaMMa89

^^It's a very nasty feeling to live with.

If there really isn't any way to reach that thing, you have to continue your life. I don't exactly know what's the thing are you talking about, but my therapist tends to say that you have to let yourself to mourn dreams that will never come true. May nobody is dead, but it's something that you('ve) desire(d) and wanted, it's a part of you. Giving it up requires processing and mourning.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Bleh....my parents are out of the state for another week and it pours rain and the fix my dad put on our outdoor/indoor wall and window is once again not holding and the siding is catching water and is leaking inside the house. Two towels are already soaked and it's supposed to rain everyday until my family gets back. :shock: Hoping my dad can tell my fiance how to fix it. :? 
Otherwise we'll be running to Home Depot or Lowes in the next two days asking for help! :lol:


----------



## Benny

Ooh that sucks. You should send some rain my way. The grass is starting to go dry. Australia loves dry brown grass. xD
My roof leaks sometimes. But it doesn't rain enough that I've bothered to fix it. I'm slack.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Benny said:


> Ooh that sucks. You should send some rain my way. The grass is starting to go dry. Australia loves dry brown grass. xD
> My roof leaks sometimes. But it doesn't rain enough that I've bothered to fix it. I'm slack.


Haha, if I could I would! We need it here too. It was Independence Day today, so obviously everyone was wanting to do fireworks and such tonight...and it was raining, so while we could've been outside having fun, well, we were running around the house trying to figure out why the window was leaking(had to go outside and clamber up a ladder in the thunderstorm which we later learned also had a tornado warning) to figure out what was going on with the window...then later find out we had to wait until tomorrow to have a friend possibly help us fix it... oh goodness this is chaos. :shock:


----------



## Benny

Ooh, how bad a tornado? I haven't been in one of them before.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Benny said:


> Ooh, how bad a tornado? I haven't been in one of them before.


Well, we were only under a warning, but one was spotted about 20 miles northeast of here, as well as a few hours north.
I've been in a couple hurricanes when I was young, but not a tornado, I'm more scared of the thought of them!


----------



## Benny

I haven't been in a hurricane either. Scary stuff man.

Yay! Sounds like I might be getting a treeless saddle next week. Although, it's privet owned, and I have to order a saddle pad from online before I can use it.. So that'll take -AGES- because I don't have the money for a saddle pad once I get the saddle.. IF I get it. Haha


----------



## ridingismylife2

Today's the first time I've been able to get a decent internet connection in this summer cottage...haha...And it's slow. 
The past few days have been awesome.  
Went to help my aunt at the stables she works at and got to swim with the horse that she rides and had a jumping lesson yesterday. It was sooooooooo hot though! It was 30+C and I felt like I was going to faint after the lesson. 
It was fun though.


----------



## Vidaloco

It has rained for 2 days. No sparklers or firecrackers to light for me :-(


----------



## TaMMa89

ridingismylife2 said:


> Today's the first time I've been able to get a decent internet connection in this summer cottage...haha...And it's slow.
> The past few days have been awesome.
> Went to help my aunt at the stables she works at and got to swim with the horse that she rides and had a jumping lesson yesterday. It was sooooooooo hot though! It was 30+C and I felt like I was going to faint after the lesson.
> It was fun though.


Yea, it has been freaking hot for a long time now (It was something around 27-30 over here today). Of course it poured when I had some free time and when I'm "back in duty" now again it's so hot.


----------



## Benny

Ooh, I really hate that, Tamma.
It can be freezing and windy the whole week, so you don't go for a ride 'cose it'll just be way too harsh on your face and eyes. Man cold air makes my eyes water.
And then I leave for work. And it's lovely and still, and hot.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I really hate family gatherings!! They SUCK!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Vidaloco said:


> It has rained for 2 days. No sparklers or firecrackers to light for me :-(


We are doing ours tonight.  It poured from 6pm last night to halfway into the early morning(6am) I'm kinda glad it rained though, now the grass around the houses isn't dry and we don't have to water anything before lighting things on fire! :lol:


----------



## Benny

Aww, they can sometimes, Jump.
I have nice ones most of the time, though.

Ya know when you're walking up a steepish hill, you're looking at the ground about 3 paces in front of you? Glad I was, otherwise I woulda walked on a Tipan snake.
So I slowly walked backwards, grabbed my cat, told dad, then went the long way to get my horse. xD
It's sad when the whole time, I'm thinking 'Shoot, Mistletoe better not come over here!' while I'm that close to a poisonous snake. 

Now I'm looking for a giveaway Jack Russel. They yap when there's a snake. Normally, anyway.


----------



## TaMMa89

Btw, is that a Finnhorse in your avatar, Kaila (she or he does look a lot like it)?


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Can I just say it really bugs me when people say that their 20-something year old horse is old and is being retired and/or 'can't be ridden due to age' when they move just fine undersaddle and they just want a new horse? Now if the horse was dead lame or injured, that'd be a different story. Excuse me people I have news for you, my riding instructor has a 35 year old mare who has arthritis and has to have acupuncture at least once a month, is still rideable and wants to be ridden! People seriously need to stop being picky about age. >_<


----------



## TaMMa89

^^I think giving proper exercize is an important part of caring old horses. Of course you have to adjust exercizes to it how the horse is doing, but keeping them active helps to keep them fit and going.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

TaMMa89 said:


> ^^I think giving proper exercize is an important part of caring old horses. Of course you have to adjust exercizes to it how the horse is doing, but keeping them active helps to keep them fit and going.


Yep... But I'm meaning more like, people who constantly ride and give exercise to their horse, and then suddenly decide that the horse is too old and they toss it to the pasture and buy a yearling. A friend just did this and it ticks me off to no end. >_<


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Well I guess that summer is officially here!! 



> Yep... But I'm meaning more like, people who constantly ride and give exercise to their horse, and then suddenly decide that the horse is too old and they toss it to the pasture and buy a yearling. A friend just did this and it ticks me off to no end.



Ugh that is annoying, it's one thing to buy a younger horse, but _keep exercising and working_ the older horse but to just put the older horse in pasture?? I know a ton of older horses that are still doing work and they love it! If they were to be put out into pasture they would be bored and hate life


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

JumpsxGlory said:


> Well I guess that summer is officially here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh that is annoying, it's one thing to buy a younger horse, but _keep exercising and working_ the older horse but to just put the older horse in pasture?? I know a ton of older horses that are still doing work and they love it! If they were to be put out into pasture they would be bored and hate life


Exactly. *glares* Horses get depressed too...I swear some people don't think about that or realize it.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> Exactly. *glares* Horses get depressed too...I swear some people don't think about that or realize it.


Yes!! And you are right about people not thinking/realizing it because most people think that they don't have emotions or anything. Well tell me why horses crib?? Isn't that because of boredom (or that's where it originates from)? I could go on and on about this, I feel quite strongly about all of it


----------



## TaMMa89

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> Yep... But I'm meaning more like, people who constantly ride and give exercise to their horse, and then suddenly decide that the horse is too old and they toss it to the pasture and buy a yearling. A friend just did this and it ticks me off to no end. >_<


Yea, got it . I meant it's the way it shouldn't work but you should keep exercising the horse until it's really time to give up exercising and perhaps the horse too (based on the horse's condition, not years behind him or her).


----------



## Sunny

Decided to pony Sunny from Lex today. It turned from a lesson for Sunny into a lesson for Lex. It all started good, then Lex started acting a fool. Rearing, kicking, and bucking-all this with a 21 year old horse. I thought maybe Sunny was making him angry, but even after I let her go he still acted like a 2 year old. Sunny was acting better. -sigh- Guess i'm gonna try with Sista being the lead horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Sunny said:


> Decided to pony Sunny from Lex today. It turned from a lesson for Sunny into a lesson for Lex. It all started good, then Lex started acting a fool. Rearing, kicking, and bucking-all this with a 21 year old horse. I thought maybe Sunny was making him angry, but even after I let her go he still acted like a 2 year old. Sunny was acting better. -sigh- Guess i'm gonna try with Sista being the lead horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Too bad it didn't work out well today :-( Hopefully your next try with Sista will be better!


----------



## Sunny

Thanks.  Lex is just a grumpy old fart. XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Sunny said:


> Thanks.  Lex is just a grumpy old fart. XD
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds like a mare I used to have! Thank goodness she knew when to behave though or we would've been goners more than once


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

JumpsxGlory said:


> Yes!! And you are right about people not thinking/realizing it because most people think that they don't have emotions or anything. Well tell me why horses crib?? Isn't that because of boredom (or that's where it originates from)? I could go on and on about this, I feel quite strongly about all of it


Yeah I agree with you. It's so hard NOT to tell that a horse has emotions too.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> Yeah I agree with you. It's so hard NOT to tell that a horse has emotions too.


YES!! Finally someone agrees with me!! It's one argument that always got me in trouble at school and stuff.


----------



## Benny

Horses have some emotions. Like loosing a best paddock buddy. When I had a horse I was lent out here, my QH turned into her best friend. When she left, he followed the float neighing. Poor thing.
They get scared of somethings, then act like a kid and follow you around, wide eyes, and snorting. "MUM?! Get it AWAY!"

I had an old horse. My second horse. I was told he was 13. He looked bad. But I was new enough that I didn't realize he was 25. xD
But he was perfect. Didn't show any pain at being ridden, and if I didn't go for a ride for 4 days or so, he'd come down to the gate and wait for me.
We even did Pony Club!
But when we got him, he had the worse sway back, claws for hooves, and was tied up to a power pole with no food or water, in the middle of summer, 'cose they didn't want to catch him when we came out to look at him. Poor thing was a giveaway.
But I'm glad I got him. He was my second best horse.

Oh, didn't realize I wrote this much. xD


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

JumpsxGlory said:


> YES!! Finally someone agrees with me!! It's one argument that always got me in trouble at school and stuff.


Yep...I almost failed Bio in 9th cause I argued the fact that animals had emotions and my teacher got all mad that I was defending a 'creature.' >_<



Benny said:


> Horses have some emotions. Like loosing a best paddock buddy. When I had a horse I was lent out here, my QH turned into her best friend. When she left, he followed the float neighing. Poor thing.
> They get scared of somethings, then act like a kid and follow you around, wide eyes, and snorting. "MUM?! Get it AWAY!"
> 
> I had an old horse. My second horse. I was told he was 13. He looked bad. But I was new enough that I didn't realize he was 25. xD
> But he was perfect. Didn't show any pain at being ridden, and if I didn't go for a ride for 4 days or so, he'd come down to the gate and wait for me.
> We even did Pony Club!
> But when we got him, he had the worse sway back, claws for hooves, and was tied up to a power pole with no food or water, in the middle of summer, 'cose they didn't want to catch him when we came out to look at him. Poor thing was a giveaway.
> But I'm glad I got him. He was my second best horse.
> 
> Oh, didn't realize I wrote this much. xD


Hehehee. Yep...I fell off my buddy Johnny- 19 year old Appaloosa gelding about 2 years ago and I will never forget the look he gave me when he took off and made me go flying. It was one of those heartfelt 'oooops, i didn't mean to...SEE my sad face?!' :lol: And then when Molly- my instructors 35 year old mare wasn't being ridden much, she got all depressed and started giving me the silent treatment per say because I wasn't able to ride her at the time. =P Horses have more emotions than a person I think.


----------



## Sunny

Just finished reading/taking notes on Macbeth for AP English. Now I have to read and outline an entire mythology book. Darn summer reading.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

Man. Do you have to give a report on it? I don't like Mythology. So it'd go in one eye, out the other. xD
And if I don't like a book, I can't read it.. I just kinda skim it, and don't take in the words. I have to get into a book. If the first 5 pages, sometimes even the first page, doesn't draw me me, I don't read it. Picky picky. xD


----------



## Sunny

I know what you mean. If i'm not captivated by the first chapter i'm usually done. We don't have to do a report-as far as I know-, but we've got a few tests when school starts back on both books/plays. Yuck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tennessee

I shadowed a ROTC cadet today at a local college (that I am planning to attend) and had the most amazing time. I loved the PT (Physical Training) and I even got to go to a military science class.

I can't wait to join the Army.


----------



## Benny

You're gonna go to war? Or be like a nurse in the army?
Going to war must be.. A rush. xD


----------



## Tennessee

Benny said:


> You're gonna go to war? Or be like a nurse in the army?
> Going to war must be.. A rush. xD


I dunno where I will end up.  I'll go wherever they tell me to. lol. 

But, yes. I am joining the Nurse Corps. Hopefully I'll end up somewhere like Korea or Germany.


----------



## ridingismylife2

TaMMa89 said:


> Btw, is that a Finnhorse in your avatar, Kaila (she or he does look a lot like it)?


Yea he is.


----------



## MissH

OK so I put an offer in on a horse...LOL...And it was accepted. Second test ride is tonight.... *little blush face*

Oops?


----------



## TaMMa89

ridingismylife2 said:


> Yea he is.


Yay, I knew it :wink:! I've rubbed elbows kinda much with Finnhorses and every time I see some that reminds a Finnhorse in my mind, I try to ask if I'm right... I think I''ve become pretty good as to recognizing Finnhorses. So... what do you like about him an Finnhorses? If my memory serves me, you once told you haven't ridden Finnhorses that much earlier?


----------



## Benny

Hehe. Awesome, MissH. Do we get photos and all that??

I'm off to the Abbey in.. 4 hours! 'Cose it's 1am. Leaving at 5. xD
For those who have no idea. banana_slideshow
It's pretty cool. We normally go as a Viking group, but this year we're just helpers.
And then Sunday Dad and I are going to a car show! Very awesome. Might have a ton of photos when I get back! xD


----------



## ridingismylife2

TaMMa89 said:


> Yay, I knew it :wink:! I've rubbed elbows kinda much with Finnhorses and every time I see some that reminds a Finnhorse in my mind, I try to ask if I'm right... I think I''ve become pretty good as to recognizing Finnhorses. So... what do you like about him an Finnhorses? If my memory serves me, you once told you haven't ridden Finnhorses that much earlier?


Yea, I can tell them apart from other breeds easily aswell. 
I'm more into warmbloods and sports ponies because I jump so they aren't the ideal breed for me, but I like them. 
The horse in my avi was soooooo nice and absolutely gorgeous! And very comfortable bareback


----------



## MissH

Don't wanna jynx the deal - so photos after I hand over the cheque! She's amazing though - she's 5, and 5/8 Trakhener, 2/8 Percheron, 1/8 TB. Steel gray. Super quiet mare with amazing movement. I'll definitely post pics/vids. Kinda wasn't the greatest timing but the opportunity was just ridiculous!


----------



## TaMMa89

Dang! I'm wondering if I just semi-broke my video cassette recorder.


----------



## Tennessee

Ugh. I talked to an Air Force cadet today, and now I can't decide if I want to go into the Army or the Air Force.


----------



## Walkamile

Leaving soon to pick up my daughter at the train station! She's going to be here for 8 days Yay! Time in the country with be a good change from the heat of the city for her. Plus, I get to spoil her a bit while she's here! :lol:


----------



## freddys mum

wow" i love lane" that is the nicest looking coloured horse ive ever seen!


----------



## ridingismylife2

I found out today that I'm allergic to hay! 
I've never noticed it before because I've never had to deal with it much, but today when I went to help my aunt at the stables, I had to put hay into the stables and it made me very sneezy and my lower legs were unprotected (too hot) and they started to itch like mad.
But thankfully me and my cousin took the shetland ponies for a swim, so that helped with the itching. I don't mind sneezing, so it's no biggie.


----------



## TaMMa89

TaMMa89 said:


> Dang! I'm wondering if I just semi-broke my video cassette recorder.


Well, it turned out ok. Perhaps I just connected it wrongly with my television.

I'm sorry for the allergy thing, Kaila. Hopefully it won't make your riding hobby any more difficult.

I'm gonna ride my friend's family's horse tomorrow. It's nice since I haven't ridden around for a month now.


----------



## Walkamile

Good for you! Hope the weather will cooperate. It looks like rain and thunderstorms for me tomorrow. Was hoping to go trail riding with friends. Will have to see.


----------



## ridingismylife2

TaMMa89 said:


> I'm sorry for the allergy thing, Kaila. Hopefully it won't make your riding hobby any more difficult.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Nah, it's no big deal at all. Nothing can stop me from riding.
> lol...


----------



## TaMMa89

Rode my friend's horse today... it was nice but hot!


----------



## Benny

It's freezing here. Got down to 9C at midnight outside, just got colder. So I hid in my room with the heater. xD

The Abbey was good. But since we only went one day, and I had to help out the first half, half a day is not enough time to see all my friends. And I forgot the camera. xD

The car show was okay. Not as good as people made out it was.
And then I got a BareFoot saddle!  For $500. But I have to wait about a week for the saddle pad to be shipped out. Unless the tack shop has one in stock. I doubt it.

Okay, off to art class. Have fun everyone.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Haha, to me 9° is pretty decent weather  I went for a two hour walk today in 15° and was dying of heat at times, even though I just wore a tank top and running pants


----------



## Sunny

I hate being hormonal. I'm bawling my eyes out watching Spirit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

*Giggle* Last time I was hormonal, I bawled my eyes out at Carrie 2. A horror movie. XD
Man. 15C is cold here. I'm used to the 35-40C. xD
I love this little topic. It's nearly like a daily log, and people can tell you what they think, and what they did too! 
I bought a pair of chaps. 'Cose I was sick of getting prickles in the hem of my jeans. $40 synthetic leather and Velcro. They're a good pair though.
The tack shop didn't have any Barefoot pads. So I ordered one. Just waiting for a reply back, then trade the money, and it'll be here. Two days shipping. So. About a week. xD
Then I took my cat for a 2km walk. She's so cool.
Enough of my rambling. xD


----------



## TaMMa89

It's around 30C here and I feel I'm suffering because of this heat wawe. I just sweat, sweat and sweat. It isn't cooler inside either.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

It has FINALLY cooled down here again! These past few days have been KILLER with the heat. Like walking outside and you can't breathe it's so hot!


----------



## Sunny

I wish America would get with the program and use Celcius and the Metric System! I hate not knowing what the temperatures are where you guys live, or how high you've jumped. I don't understand metres and celcius. >.<
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2

TaMMa89 said:


> It's around 30C here and I feel I'm suffering because of this heat wawe. I just sweat, sweat and sweat. It isn't cooler inside either.


I know how you feel. I can't get to sleep cuz it's so hot.
Every single day now I've had to go swim in the local lakes to feel a little refreshed. Thank god i'm not in Helsinki at the moment. I think I would die from the heat but it's not much better here. At one point it got upto 35C. :?


----------



## Benny

I'm in Australia, and use C and meters. xD
Can't wait for the heat waves here, it's the middle of Winter.


----------



## Benny

Oh, and, right now it's 16C, 62F. I have a good clock. >D


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Haha...I was about to post about how it's supposed to be 95-100 degrees out tomorrow, and I'm going to melt, and I read that you all are talking about Celcius and not understanding Fahrenheit. :lol: I cannot for the life of me understand Celcius. =P


----------



## Benny

Well I don't get Fahrenheit. xD

Celsius and Fahrenheit Conversion

There we go. 100F is 38C


----------



## Sunny

Ahhhh, thanks Benny! So the past few days it's been around 38C here! Haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

Oh, and incase I confused someone, I am American, and I did just make fun of my own country a few posts earlier. XP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

Haha. You're welcome! 
Ordered the saddle pad for my new Barefoot treeless saddle! Can't wait till it gets here. Man I hate having a new saddle, and not being able to try it out.


----------



## TaMMa89

It's so hot here that even butterflies try to come and come inside :?.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

So, there was a piece of news on the front page of probably the second most popular news website here about the company I work at. I am in the accompanying photo. 
Vísir - 80 unglingar í fiskvinnslu hjá HB Granda í sumar
God I wish I had remembered to take better clothes that day. We had a barbeque and I had to wear the clothes I wear under the work clothes they provide. (I'm the one with my eyes closed xD)


----------



## Benny

It's not bad, Sissimut. At least you're protecting your arms and neck from the sun. xD


----------



## Sunny

My AP exam results came in the mail today.... I am so dissapointed that I could cry. Well, I did cry a little. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

It was a bad score? D:


----------



## Sunny

It certainly wasn't good. It was a 2 on a scale of 1-5. I worked SO hard in that class, and then studied my rear off for the exam. It's still possible that I will get college credit for the class, but unlikely. I ended up with an 86 in the class itself, but I sure wish I did better on the exam. It was three essays and a multiple choice section. I think my nerves got to me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

Aww. Well, at least it wasn't a 1.
Is there any more you have to do?


----------



## Sunny

I am about take take AP English, and that exam will be next spring. I'm MUCH better in English, so hopefully no more 2s. Lol. But i'm done with AP U.S History, thank goodness.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2

I love riding bareback. 
I'm riding a horse named Bella today (and I rode her yesterday aswell) and she's really strong and forward going, but has an amaaaazing jump, and I rode her without a saddle today and found it easier to control her. And then went swimming with her. 

I seriosly love it here! I really don't wanna go home. xD haha...


----------



## Benny

Yes, riding bareback is awesome! It's the only way I'll ride the 10hh pony, because my legs are too long to ride with a saddle. But oh well, it's given me a better balance riding! Although, I don't post the trot as well in a saddle. xD


----------



## TaMMa89

You don't look bad at all, Sis.

I love riding bareback too. Especially in wintertime when it's cold because horses are so warm .


----------



## Benny

Ooh, it's tons warmer. I used to put my hands under my thighs while walking along. Didn't help with turning, but kept my fingers on. xD


----------



## TaMMa89

Benny said:


> Ooh, it's tons warmer. I used to put my hands under my thighs while walking along.


I do/did that too. Also with a saddle in wintertime if I start to feel that my fingers freeze too much :lol:.


----------



## Benny

Pity we can't put the horse in bed with us. Now that'd be warm.


----------



## TaMMa89

^^Ahaha :lol:. That's true.


----------



## Sunny

Patches The Horse sleeps in the bed! Haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

I guess I haven't heard of that horse before. Now I became interested :wink:.


----------



## Sunny

Look him up, he is the cutest thing! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Oh, so he's this pony who drives in a car etc...  I think I've come across with him on Youtube few times.


----------



## Sunny

Yeah, him pulling the covers over himself is too precious. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vidaloco

^^ I've seen those video's. He's one special horse, gotta be really smart.


----------



## Benny

Ahh, I've seen the one where he drives the car. Poor thing, he needs a better name. xD


----------



## Sunny

I know! He's solid gray. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay

I dont know if any of you live in/near Washington DC but... These are the most retarded roads I have ever seen!!! What brilliant mind desided to put the road signs for the off ramps a mile AFTER the turn to get on the ramp? WHO DOES THAT??? so by the time we get to the sign there is a BIG CONCRETE WALL seperating us from the CORRECT ROAD... Grrrrrr
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

That actually is very stupid. oO


----------



## ridingismylife2

I went to a x-country show today with my cousin and actually managed to get a few decent photos with my crappy P&S camera.  
I'm trying to upload them now but I'm at a summer cottage and the internet connection is sooooo sloooooow


----------



## Sunny

I spent the day on the lake yesterday. I am so sunburned. And tomorrow i'm leaving for the beach for a week. More sunburns coming up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tennessee

Got all of my school uniform stuff today. =/ School starts too soon.


----------



## GreyRay

I'm home schooled, and in washington DC right now on an educational field trip to visit dad... lol! Took a tour around the Capitol building(dad was our tour guide)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

When do you start? I'm not even thinking of school yet, it's excatly a month away now.


----------



## Sunny

School starts for us in less than three weeks. It's pretty sad. My last year of highschool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2

School starts in 6 weeks for me 
And it also means my riding lessons start again <3


----------



## Benny

I do homeschooling! Well I did. I'm finished now.
An early good luck for all them starting school. xD


----------



## Sunny

Lex didn't eat all of his dinner this evening. He was eating extremely slow, slower than usual, and then left about 1/4 of it in the trough. Hope he isn't getting sick again... :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tennessee

I start back to school August 4th.


----------



## Just Ruthiey

I'm sorry Tennessee! School for me sucks! Its work work work. 

I'm not sure when I start back up... might wanna find that out!


----------



## TaMMa89

I'd like to have a good kebab meal that we can buy at a local kebab restaurant. Just now. Me and my odd desires :lol:.



Sissimut-icehestar said:


> When do you start? I'm not even thinking of school yet, it's excatly a month away now.


I start August 23th so it's still pretty long time from now.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Fall term starts in late September for me. College


----------



## Benny

How is he, Sunny? Hope he's okay, good luck with him.


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, Benny. I'm sure he's fine. It's just that he got really sick about a year ago, and it makes me worried it's going to happen again. Last year the vet thought he had EPM; he was wobbly, would fall over while standing, got super skinny, and had all of these neurological-type problems. The test was negative, so he just got months off of work and changed to a senior feed. He's been fine, but who knows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have a sunburn...again! This time it's my front side. From my chest to my feet. 
I usually NEVER tan or get burned on my front side. haha...
And my foot hurts like hell. My mum threw this heavy wood block thing that's used for a game and it landed on my foot. ouch...


----------



## Benny

Ouch, Ridingismylife2 D:
Anyone know much about Percherons? Mum is trying to tell me that they aren't a draft, they're a heavy horse, or something. Because the knights used to ride them. And that you don't have to wait 6 years to ride them. But I can't find anything that says that.


----------



## Regan7312

i am in love with a 4yo trakkner/percheron gelding at my barn...sigh..he is for sale but i am a broke college student. : /


----------



## upupandflyaway1

I fell yesterday. My knee has a huge scab on it. it hurts.


----------



## Sunny

I was always taught that Percherons were drafts. But I don't have any personal experience, so don't count on my answer. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

Haha. Yea, I thought they were Drafts as well. But you know how parents are always right.


----------



## Benny

Ooh, off to Art Class, then to see The A-Team!  See yas later


----------



## TaMMa89

Ugh. How can you feel so dirty if you miss a shower just in one day? Despite of it that you are still able to wash your hair etc. in a sink?


----------



## Sunny

I just discovered what terrifies me more than anything i've ever experienced...it's not a monster, or a ghost, it's not death... It's three little words: "Sunny is hurt." My heartrate probably reached 200+. I called my mom to check in with her(i'm at the beach with my boyfriend and his family), and after about 5 minutes of talking I hear, "Kim called me, Sunny is hurt." Ofcourse, I responded with, "How? Where? Is it bad? Is she okay? What happened?" Apparently she's got a huge gash on her neck(ofcourse a place you can't easily bandage), from an unknown cause. It's about 2 inches wide. My aunt's been putting betadine on it and keeping it clean. She says Sunny doesn't seem bothered when she doctors it, so i'm glad she's not in too much pain. I asked if she needed stitches or a vet, but, from their words, it's not horrible. They said if it looks like it's starting to get infected they'll take her in to the vet. Let's hope it's only mild and has a fast healing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Sunny said:


> I just discovered what terrifies me more than anything i've ever experienced...it's not a monster, or a ghost, it's not death... It's three little words: "Sunny is hurt." My heartrate probably reached 200+. I called my mom to check in with her(i'm at the beach with my boyfriend and his family), and after about 5 minutes of talking I hear, "Kim called me, Sunny is hurt." Ofcourse, I responded with, "How? Where? Is it bad? Is she okay? What happened?" Apparently she's got a huge gash on her neck(ofcourse a place you can't easily bandage), from an unknown cause. It's about 2 inches wide. My aunt's been putting betadine on it and keeping it clean. She says Sunny doesn't seem bothered when she doctors it, so i'm glad she's not in too much pain. I asked if she needed stitches or a vet, but, from their words, it's not horrible. They said if it looks like it's starting to get infected they'll take her in to the vet. Let's hope it's only mild and has a fast healing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh wow, I will keep her in my thoughts for a fast and uneventful healing!


----------



## Benny

Oh no. D: Good luck with it, hopefully it don't get worse.


----------



## hair solution

Wow............!
I before never see like this thread or forum that it have very beautiful aveter and who like my aveter.........Thanks mans................!


----------



## Benny

Who has a very beautiful avatar?
And sorry. I don't get the rest of your post either. xD


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm sorry, Sunny. Hopefully your Sunny gets well soon.

That's nice avatar, hair solution.


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, guys. I'm sure i'm getting overly worried. It just irks me that she's hurt and i'm out of state. :sad:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

It really sucks when there's something wrong with your horse, and you can't do anything to help. When we go away on holidays, I'm always worrying that they've gotten on the road, or broke a leg, or pulled the plug out of their water. But they're always fine when I get back. xD
But still good luck with him.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I found a cute little black dress for only 5€ today! :O 
Yay!  Now all I need is a pair of black heels.


----------



## TaMMa89

That's great, Kaila. I guess you've participated after Midsummer sales? :wink:. I got an offer from KappAhl (I'm a member of their KappAhl club), 50% sale about the rest of their already sale products.

I think I'll bang my head against wall with that computer soon.


----------



## ridingismylife2

It's from H&M  I love sales. haha...

I'm so sad that Okidoki has passed away  
He was such an amazing horse! I loved watching him.
Rip Okidoki <3


----------



## TaMMa89

Sorry for the bad news :sad:.


----------



## Benny

Aww. But who is Okidoki?
And grats on the dress, Tamma.
I picked up a vest made of ties, and a denim vest, along with a nice shirt, a suede leather jacket, which is only good for riding in the scrub, 'cose it's green. And an army green vest. All for $5! I love op shops.  And if you don't tell.. I love vest.


----------



## Sunny

^^ Okidoki was a Dutch jumper(horse), I believe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

Oh I see. I don't watching and that, I don't have TV reception out here.


----------



## TaMMa89

Benny said:


> And grats on the dress, Tamma.


Not me, RIML2 bought the dress.

Tho I tried to find a pair of jeans today. Didn't find one which'd be suitable for me :sad:.


----------



## Sunny

I got back from the beach last night. I was in Panama City, FL, for those Americans who know where it is. :lol: I am SO ready to go see Sunny and check out the severity of her injury. When I got home I asked Mom the details of her injury, and she said that Kim told her it was 2 inches DEEP. I freaked out and asked her why my horse didn't get stitches with a 2-inch-deep gash. But, if it really is that deep, nothing can be done now since it's too old for stitches. Hopefully Mom just misunderstood the phone call. I'll let you guys know how it looks when I get back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HayleyBale

Has anyone ever heard of a trainer/breeder by the name of Sally Maas? Oak Hollow, I think? I want to know more. Thanks!


----------



## GreyRay

I rode Shaffiek today, he was really awesome! Especially when the swampfly(BIG black ugly mofos) landed on his butt and he tryed to run foreword, but I wanted him to stop so I could get it off, he ended up doing a beautiful smooth collected Paroette(sp?) while I was frantically swatting at the fly, lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

TaMMa89 said:


> Not me, RIML2 bought the dress.
> 
> Tho I tried to find a pair of jeans today. Didn't find one which'd be suitable for me :sad:.



Oops! I must have just looked one up, and it was you.
Grats on the dress RIML2! xD

-
Ooh, I know how hard that is Tamma. I went shopping for jeans too, when I brought back those vest. But not one pair of jeans for me. I hate the high waist-ed ones, they're un-comfy on a horse. So I gotta stick to the short zipper ones. Not many in my size, which sucks.
-
How's Sunny.. Sunny? xD Hopefully it wasn't that deep. Or deeper. I had a horse, dono what he did, but he sliced clean open on the side of his rump. When ever he walked, it would gape open, and you could see inside him. oO
We got out the vets, he just gave us some stuff to spray it with. But the owner, 'cose she just had her horse out for awhile, said it wasn't that bad, it didn't need the vets.


----------



## Sunny

I just got back. I went out there feeling so bad for my poor horsie, and then left angry at that stupid nag. :lol: She was a jerk today when we were cleaning the wound. The gash is NASTY. Looks about one inch deep, and a nice chunk of flesh is dangling. I walked her up to the top of the pasture to flush out the wound with the hose, and she was a brat. Pulled herself loose twice, but I managed to grab the lead before she could run. I tied her really tight so she couldn't do it again, but the next time she pulled back she broke the lead-the metal part. She took off to the barn. I got down there, tied her up, and flushed the cut out with Betadine, then put a cream on it when it dried. The vet gave us an antibiotic to mix with her food, so she got that tonight. I went to pick her feet and she tried to get me with her back hoof, and was turning her rear to me. She hasn't acted like that in months. I don't know if it's because she's in pain, or if it's because I haven't handled her in over a week. Youngsters. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

Haha. Sounds like it was fun, GreyRay!
- Oops, didn't see the last message, mustn't have refreshed my page.

How bad is the cut? Is it clean and hanging, or dirty?
Poor thingy. I wish horses could talk, sometimes the hints they give, you never know what they mean.


----------



## Sunny

The wound was pretty clean. The vet said that if within a week it isn't improving and the skin tag isn't drying up, we'll need to take her in and have it cut off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

I know you already have been given a heap from here. But good luck with it! Did you find out what she cut it on?


----------



## Sunny

I'm not fully sure, but the only thing I can think of is barbed wire. The front of the fence is wooden, and the rest is hog wire with one strand of barbed on the top. None of it was loose, so my guess was that she tried to jump a fence. She has scratches all down the front of her chest that scream barbed wire. We're taking it down and putting up straight wire. On the bright side...maybe she's telling me that she wants to be a hunter. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Benny said:


> Ooh, I know how hard that is Tamma. I went shopping for jeans too, when I brought back those vest. But not one pair of jeans for me. I hate the high waist-ed ones, they're un-comfy on a horse. So I gotta stick to the short zipper ones. Not many in my size, which sucks.


I see. My problem is that my tights and hips are too skinny. It's hard to find jeans that are snuggy enough. Besides that we just had after Midsummer sales here, it took few weeks and their storages are pretty empty now.

I'm sorry that the day wasn't a good one, Sunny. Hopefully that piece of flesh thing will be ok without operations.


----------



## Sunny

Thank you guys for all of the well wishes. It is very appreciated. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

One of the other problems I get with jeans, is the hip size right, and the legs way big around my thigh and lower leg. xD Mums fault. I'm a bit of a skinny bean pole with big hips. xD

That sucks if she tried to jump the fence. I've heard only post and rails, or barb wire. Maybe electric, is good for horses. Because, with the plain ones, they can rub their butt on it, or kick at it and stuff. They don't respect it as much, so they can get their hooves tangled in it and stuff. And there's sheep wire, horses can get their hoof stuck in that. I never thought of that, but my dad told me. xD But, not all horses learn that barb wire will get them, too.


----------



## Sunny

The horses never spend any time near the fence, which is why I was suprised. Half of the fence that has a strand of barbed is in the woods, and they never go there. But anyways. She was alot better today. I brought a spray bottle of water and used that to flush the gash. It's looking like it's trying to dry up, so hopefully we won't need to haul her in to the vet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

Yay! Will she have a scar? Sounds big enough that she might.


----------



## Sunny

Oh, i'm sure she will. She already has a nice one on her chest/shoulder from when she went through the fence as a baby at her old owners. People are gonna think I mangled my horse. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

Haha. Well, at least you'll have more than one marking if she gets lost or stolen you can claim her back with. xD


----------



## Sunny

Good point! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

So what'd you do today so far?
I went for a quick bareback ride, and then fed my horse, and then been watching old Rugrats on a DVD. <3


----------



## Sunny

I went out and fed the horses and doctored Sunny's wound, then I played Lucinda Green's Equestrian Challenge, and now i'm watching It's Complicated. Haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

Haven't seen that. Is it a movie or TV show?
I'm gonna go with my brothers to see their friends in an hour. Even though they're not my friends really. xD


----------



## Sunny

It's a movie. It was pretty good. Now i'm watching The Lovely Bones. t's so depressing.  I hope you have fun with your not-friends! Haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

Haha, thanks!
Lovely Bones is okay. I think they need a bit more.. action or something in it though. The girls point of view gets a bit boring. It's a good movie though.


----------



## Sunny

Yeah, I could do with less of the trippy in-between world parts, too. I bought the book for my boyfriend and we said we'd watch the movie together when he finished it. But, I bought it for him on Valentine's Day and he's still in the first chapter. So I watched it without him. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

Haha. Well you can't wait for ever!


----------



## Benny

My Treeless Barefoot saddle pad came in today!! I opened the post box, and go 'Yes!' and the old lady a few rows down looked at me funny. xD
I rode my horse in the rain, 'cose I couldn't wait to try it out. It's pretty awesome! So comfy. And I think the horse loved it. He kept stretching out, and trotted happily. I'll have to try it again tomorrow when it's not raining.


----------



## Starlet

I went riding this evening and my poor gelding was absolutely fixated on my friends horse. Her mare is in serious heat and she was having trouble controling her...
Oh well it happens when you have a mare:lol:


----------



## ridingismylife2

ugh. I want to go far far away from here! :/
They are re-doing the pipes in my building (I live in an apartment) and the banging and drilling is giving me a major headache and they start so early in the morning! I only got 4 hours of sleep! :'(
We have to also move away for a few months because there won't be any electricity or water. 

And it's so hot! I feel like I'm meltingggggg! AND I'm sick. ARGHHHHHHH!
I'm definitley not happy!


----------



## Benny

Wow, sounds like you're having an amazing time, Riding.

Haha. Don't you just love it when you're riding a gelding/stallion, and a mare wants to show off.


----------



## TaMMa89

Get well soon, Kaila. Doesn't sound nice.

Is it ihat nasty cold which has cruised the country?


----------



## Sunny

My senior pictures are Friday. I'm thinking about doing my casual shots in my riding clothes. What do you guys think? Good or bad idea?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

I wouldn't have any idea, I don't get class photos and the likes. It'd be up to you. But maybe, do you want your photos to show you in your horse clothes, so everyone knows you rode horses, like when your grandkids look, or just normal clothes?
Huh, I guess that is tough to decide. xD


----------



## Sunny

I know! Hah. I'll ofcourse have the ones in a black drape for the yearbook, and then the casuals just for fun. It's a toughie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

Man, if I had them, I'd so wanna take my cat. xD


----------



## Sunny

:lol: I wish I had a cat! My brother stole mine. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

=o He stole your cat?!
Well, if my brother tried to take my cat, he'd give her back, because if I'm not in the room with her, she 'YOWLLLLLLS and yowls and yowls' untill she gives up, that's about 5 minutes. She loves me.


----------



## Sunny

Awe! Haha. Our cat was really a family cat, a stray I found when I was around 8. My oldest brother called him "His cat", and took him with him when he moved out. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2

TaMMa89 said:


> Get well soon, Kaila. Doesn't sound nice.
> 
> Is it ihat nasty cold which has cruised the country?


My mum got a cold after we had a water fight on a canoo and then she gave it to me :/
lol...


----------



## Benny

Tsk tsk. You can't live with brothers. They steal your cat! xD


----------



## ridingismylife2

Ahhh..i don't know what to do!
I've been looking for a pair of heels for a long long time now. Shoe stores here have a very limited selection because they all pretty much sell the same ones and cheaper shoes here don't sell my size (37.5) so I either have to get 37 which can be too small or 38 whichcan be too big. 
Well today I found the perfect heels by DKNY, but since it's a brand name, they are quit expensive. They are the perfect size for me and I realllly like them! I have the money (150€) but I've been trying to save up my money for either a new camera or the ps3... I don't know what to do! I'm going to the center on Sunday to look for heels, so I still have time to think.... help!
oh...and I really need heels. I only have 2 pairs and neither of them suit the dress I'm going to wear for the autumn ball at school. :/


----------



## Carleen

Get the heels!!!

I'm such a shoe-addict.


----------



## Benny

Any of the too big ones, can you put something in the toe so they're smaller? 150's a lot for a pair of shoes. The most I've paid is $60. But it was good, I wear them every time I go to town. xD


----------



## dedebird

lol i would never pay that much for shoes xD i guess i don't care about shoes mines are ruined with two different types of shoe laces in them xDD


----------



## Carleen

I've tried putting foam in the toes of too-big heels and it HURTS. I advise against it.

If they're only a touch too big, you can buy cheap insoles and they may help.


----------



## Benny

Ah I see. Didn't know that. I only own one pair of heels. But they're kinda wedges. Ya know the knee high Gothic boots you get? A pair o them.


----------



## ridingismylife2

Benny said:


> Any of the too big ones, can you put something in the toe so they're smaller? 150's a lot for a pair of shoes. The most I've paid is $60. But it was good, I wear them every time I go to town. xD


But tbh, shoes here are generally ugly :/ And almost all the shoe stores sell the same one's... And I peronally hate the stuff you can buy to make them smaller. I've had to buy them for one pair of my heels and they were annoying as hell! xD haha... I don't know what to doooooo


----------



## Carleen

Get the heels, get the heels! Haha.

Or, at least post a picture of the heels so we can see?


----------



## TaMMa89

Had a great riding today. Then went to a party organized by one family in our neighborhood, had blast. So it has been a pretty good day here.


----------



## Sunny

My aunt/uncle are out of town until Monday, which means I get to give the horse's their dinner until then.  I love it when they go on trips, because that way Mom can't refuse to take me to the barn. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Sunny said:


> My aunt/uncle are out of town until Monday, which means I get to give the horse's their dinner until then.  I love it when they go on trips, because that way Mom can't refuse to take me to the barn. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's awesome!!!


I'm getting confused with what I want to do with my life. I've already gone to college for a year with my major being Veterinary Medicine, but now I kind of want to be a police officer and I've always wanted to possibly be a Neonatoligist. What gives?? Figuring out your future is so hard and confusing


----------



## TaMMa89

JumpsxGlory said:


> That's awesome!!!
> 
> 
> I'm getting confused with what I want to do with my life. I've already gone to college for a year with my major being Veterinary Medicine, but now I kind of want to be a police officer and I've always wanted to possibly be a Neonatoligist. What gives?? Figuring out your future is so hard and confusing


I'm sure you will find your way some day. Just balance you rational and emotional sides related to potential chances, your desires and other things. Changing your way when you really want something isn't bad at all.


----------



## Benny

The foal(2yrs) I was halter training realized that it's actually the post that's stronger than him. Not me. So we're down to him galloping off when I try to lead him in a large paddock, but fine in a round yard. So I'm off to work on that now.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

TaMMa89 said:


> I'm sure you will find your way some day. Just balance you rational and emotional sides related to potential chances, your desires and other things. Changing your way when you really want something isn't bad at all.


Thanks! I was actually thinking about getting my AA and then applying for a police officer position and while I was doing that maybe going back to college for one of the others. Who knows though!

And good luck Benny!


----------



## Carleen

So, my friend's landlord is crazy apparently! 

My friend rents a suite as well as the barn and fields from this lady, and I keep my horse there. My dad built us a feed bin to keep our grain and stuff in and we went to drop it off yesterday. We took my dad's car because we had to pull the utility trailer so that we could bring the feed bin.

Anyways, apparently while we were there my friend's landlord called my friend who was at work and was freaking out because "3 people in a black van" were on her property and the "van had a black dragon on the back of it"' and these people were in with the horses..

So, I don't know what the heck is going through her mind? First off, this is the exact vehicle we drive (not a picture of ours, but it's the same):










and we were towing a little black utility trailer...

I mean I understand her not knowing it was me because she's used to seeing my car there but WHAT THE HECK? LOL


----------



## Benny

Hahaha!! A black dragon? And that isn't a van, is it? Or maybe you call them vans over there or somethin.
That's pretty funny though.


----------



## Carleen

Nope, it's an SUV! 

I really am not sure if she's gone crazy or what!


----------



## Sunny

Today was the first time in Sunny's training that i've been pushed to the point of actual anger. We were working on trailer loading, and she WOULD NOT get in. I discovered that force only makes it worse and that she does alot better if you try to coax her in. About 30 minutes into it, she puts her front foot into the trailer and starts pawing. I'm thinking, "Yes, yes! She's gonna do it!" And then a horse in the barn whinnied. She bolted, and I couldn't stop her because the line went under the trailer door. So I went back and walked her around the paddock a couple times and attempted to end on a good note. It was funny, though; when I let the horses out the trailer door was still open, and Sista climbed into it, back feet and all. I think she wanted to go somewhere! :lol: Well, I will try again tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

Hehe. Well, at least we know one floats! I don't even have a float. Otherwise I'd be teaching mine to get in it too. ><

My new treeless saddle is so comfy. And Dancer seems tons better in it, he moves forwards better, and likes to go.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I am so excited, I might be able to ride horses on the beach for my birthday in September!! YAY me


----------



## TaMMa89

JumpsxGlory said:


> I am so excited, I might be able to ride horses on the beach for my birthday in September!! YAY me


Sounds very nice. Hope it'll work out!


----------



## Carleen

JumpsxGlory said:


> I am so excited, I might be able to ride horses on the beach for my birthday in September!! YAY me


I'm jealous!


----------



## JumpsxGlory

TaMMa89 said:


> Sounds very nice. Hope it'll work out!


I hope so as well. I've been waiting for what seems like forever. 



Carleen said:


> I'm jealous!


Aww!!! I'm sure you will be able to do so sometime in your life if you want to


----------



## Benny

Awesome! I haven't ridden on a beach yet, but when I get a float, it'll be one of the first things.


----------



## Sunny

Heat index is 120+ today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Sunny said:


> Heat index is 120+ today.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh my goodness!!!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Sunny said:


> Heat index is 120+ today.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'd sure take that over the monsoon weather we've been having and continue to have... Tornados, flash flooding, massive thunderstorms that knock out the power...yep. Trade you? :lol:


----------



## Carleen

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> I'd sure take that over the monsoon weather we've been having and continue to have... Tornados, flash flooding, massive thunderstorms that knock out the power...yep. Trade you? :lol:


Goodness, I could never live where you do!

Where I live has the mildest weather of... anywhere. Lol. The hottest it gets it's 35 Celcius, the coldest maybe minus 10 Celcius?

It rains a decent amount, but it's not crazy heavy rain. In the winter it snows a few times, but not more than a foot or two.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Carleen said:


> Goodness, I could never live where you do!
> 
> Where I live has the mildest weather of... anywhere. Lol. The hottest it gets it's 35 Celcius, the coldest maybe minus 10 Celcius?
> 
> It rains a decent amount, but it's not crazy heavy rain. In the winter it snows a few times, but not more than a foot or two.


How much is that in F? Oregon has pretty mild temps as well thank goodness!


----------



## Sunny

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> I'd sure take that over the monsoon weather we've been having and continue to have... Tornados, flash flooding, massive thunderstorms that knock out the power...yep. Trade you? :lol:


 Oh, I will deffinately trade! We're pretty much having a drought right now. We are supposed to get some good storms this weekend, though. I'm hoping!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Carleen said:


> Goodness, I could never live where you do!
> 
> Where I live has the mildest weather of... anywhere. Lol. The hottest it gets it's 35 Celcius, the coldest maybe minus 10 Celcius?
> 
> It rains a decent amount, but it's not crazy heavy rain. In the winter it snows a few times, but not more than a foot or two.


Haha! I wonder why I still live here sometimes! But, you know, the horses keep you grounded no matter where you are.

Just for grins and giggles, here's a couple pics of what it's been like out here lately-


----------



## JumpsxGlory

^^ Holy wow that looks scary!!! (the last picture)


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

JumpsxGlory said:


> ^^ Holy wow that looks scary!!! (the last picture)


I'm used to it. =P But yes, it is scary. I call those clouds 'death clouds.' :lol: We live about 30 minutes from Pikes Peak and the actual range of the Rocky Mountains, and there is a bowl that Colorado Springs is in, so the storms build as they get close to the Peak, and then as they head out east on the plains, where we are, the storms just get massive. We've had our neighbor's house get struck once, ours get struck once, had power lines struck down, massive grass fires from lightning, etc. It can get pretty bad, but, once you know what to do about it, and how to deal with it, it's just like anything else, you get bored and tired of it and can't wait for the next season to kick in! :lol:


----------



## Carleen

JumpsxGlory said:


> How much is that in F? Oregon has pretty mild temps as well thank goodness!


35 is about 95F. -10 is about 14F. Keep in mind those are our "extremes" too. 

I've been to Oregon a few times, pretty similar weather from what I've seen!


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Carleen said:


> 35 is about 95F. -10 is about 14F. Keep in mind those are our "extremes" too.
> 
> I've been to Oregon a few times, pretty similar weather from what I've seen!


Oh yeah that sounds about right. On a rare August day we MIGHT get to be 102 or so, but not usually!


----------



## TaMMa89

We've had pretty odd weather in this year. At first the beginning of the year was extremely cold, then few last weeks have been extremely hot, during past few days we've had 2 bigger storms that has caused pretty bad damage here in Finland and a kind of mini tornado (we don't have tornadoes here). Now it has been forecasted that it'll be around 30 again during the upcoming weekend.


----------



## Tennessee

It's around 105 F here with a heat index of 120 F.


----------



## Sunny

Tennessee said:


> It's around 105 F here with a heat index of 120 F.


 Darn southern weather, huh?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

TaMMa89 said:


> We've had pretty odd weather in this year. At first the beginning of the year was extremely cold, then few last weeks have been extremely hot, during past few days we've had 2 bigger storms that has caused pretty bad damage here in Finland and a kind of mini tornado (we don't have tornadoes here). Now it has been forecasted that it'll be around 30 again during the upcoming weekend.


And a new storm again in the upcoming weekend.


----------



## RogueMare

It was actually pretty nice here today. high 70's I think I heard? I dunno, but its been Crazy humid lately. thats just been killing my hair. ****


----------



## Benny

It's been pretty good here lately. Nice and warm. Not much of a winter. It's at 21C/69F right now.


----------



## rocky pony

We've had the weirdest summer ever here...it always stays miserably hot (usually in the ballpark of 110F) mid-June through early September or something, peaking in early August...here we are in early August and it probably topped off at around 70 today.
Not that I mind...I hate the heat.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Hmm, sometimes the heat gets to me too.. but then again so doees the cold. lol.


----------



## Benny

I can't wait for Summer to come back. I hate the cold. But don't mind the heat.
Don't you hate it when people email you about a horse for sale, seem really into it. You give your number. And they never ring. And they've had their number in the email since the start, so it's not like they're just an email.
But I've had about 6 of them. And one rang once, then never got back to us. It's just annoying.


----------



## Carleen

Benny said:


> I can't wait for Summer to come back. I hate the cold. But don't mind the heat.
> Don't you hate it when people email you about a horse for sale, seem really into it. You give your number. And they never ring. And they've had their number in the email since the start, so it's not like they're just an email.
> But I've had about 6 of them. And one rang once, then never got back to us. It's just annoying.


I've noticed that horse people tend to be really flakey. I've had SO many times when I've left a few messages over a week or so and no on ever replied, or they don't show up, etc.


----------



## Benny

Yea, and it's hard for the people who aren't, because people are more cautious, and don't try as hard while asking questions and that.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I just noticed this little message before the Quick Reply box!!!



> Please help keep the Horse Forum enjoyable by reporting rude posts.


Weird, have there been lots of rude posts lately or something???


----------



## Sunny

Sunny has hives. :/ I noticed them on Wednesday, all across her girth area and her chest. Today those were still there, along with some on her rear. Bluh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

I have that too, Jumps. It was different this morning, maybe it changes?
But I know as much about it as you. xD

Oh no, how bad to hives get? I've never seen them on a horse yet.


----------



## ridingismylife2

My mum burned the bacon and now the whole place stinks :/ 
haha...


----------



## Benny

Sounds great! xD My room smells.. dusty!


----------



## ridingismylife2

ugh...It's so humid outside today. It's about 30'C with no wind or anything. gahhhh...


----------



## Sunny

Benny said:


> Oh no, how bad to hives get? I've never seen them on a horse yet.


 I've been doing a ton of research on it, and compared to some of the pictures i've seen, Sunny's are pretty mild. They usually resolve on their own unless they start to compromise breathing and require a vet. I'm thinking it might be the heat; either that or some of the antibiotics/topicals we used on her neck. Who knows. I'm going to wrap that darn horse in bubble wrap. She's always getting hurt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

ridingismylife2 said:


> ugh...It's so humid outside today. It's about 30'C with no wind or anything. gahhhh...


Same here. Way, way too hot.


----------



## aspin231

Well at least you guys have some humidity!
Here in BC we have over 400 forest fires burning right now!


----------



## Carleen

moroso231 said:


> Well at least you guys have some humidity!
> Here in BC we have over 400 forest fires burning right now!


and it's rainy today (at least where I am) :-(
not to mention the thunderstorms we've been having lately!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

AHHHhhh. :shock: I will never ever ever try and keep tabs on 7 year old twins in the girls dept. of Target again...so much trouble...and cuteness.  Honest-to-goodness, when I have kids...so help me if they're twins. :shock:


----------



## Benny

Hahaha. I'm never havin kids. 
Did you have a little bita fun at least?


----------



## Carleen

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> AHHHhhh. :shock: I will never ever ever try and keep tabs on 7 year old twins in the girls dept. of Target again...so much trouble...and cuteness.  Honest-to-goodness, when I have kids...so help me if they're twins. :shock:


Aww haha!! That's cute!


----------



## Benny

I love taking horses in the dam.  It's not deep, it comes up to just under my QH's gut. xD 
He's in a paddock where there's only a dry dam, and I thought I'd let him go splash for a bit while it wasn't cold. He loved it. It's so cute how they paw at the water. xD


----------



## TaMMa89

TaMMa89 said:


> Same here. Way, way too hot.


It's worse today. Around 32 and whole the horizon is grey and smell because smoke, coming from huge forest fires they've in Russia. In the last week some of those fires were around only 4km from the Finland/Russia borderlines, hope them won't spread here.


----------



## ridingismylife2

^
It got upto 34C today while I was ou with no wind at all. Not even a breeze! 
And we went on a long walk (not my choice) which was horrible!
I would love a thunderstorm!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Benny said:


> Hahaha. I'm never havin kids.
> Did you have a little bita fun at least?


Yep, a bit. :lol: It was fun for a while, then it got a bit nuts. :shock: I can barely chase one around, let alone two at the same time! 



Carleen said:


> Aww haha!! That's cute!


:lol: For a while...


----------



## aspin231

To everyone belly-achin' about the heat- its a 36C in th shade here, no breeze.


----------



## TaMMa89

ridingismylife2 said:


> ^
> It got upto 34C today while I was ou with no wind at all. Not even a breeze!
> And we went on a long walk (not my choice) which was horrible!
> I would love a thunderstorm!


I went on a walk too. Now I feel that I can't even see the farther horizon because of smoke! I've actually started to feel a bit queasy because of it. They forecasted it'll turn worse during the night.

I heard smoke reached also Helsinki. And there was a huge storm in Pori area and it hit Sonisphere festifal. Few people got badly hurt.

That's not sane anymore :shock:.


----------



## ridingismylife2

My dream came true! We just had a big thunderstorm (it's still going on, but hs calmed down a bit). I'll upload a few pics later


----------



## EmilyAndBalthamos

I'm in the middle of a thunderstorm. I couldn't sleep last night because lightning kept flashing in my window. Somehow I got it into my delirious mind that it was Morse code and someone needed help. So I got paranoid.
((Don't judge me! :lol)


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Oof Tamma, I hope you don't get any of those fires.
The weather here has been nice, not crazy hot like the past few summers.


----------



## Walkamile

Finished my last chemo treatment on Wednesday. Left Friday to meet hubby just outside of Portland at a beautiful camping area, where we enjoyed a leisurely weekend. Was wonderful. Back home, good to see the horses!
Weather has been the best, sunny and no humidity!


----------



## Carleen

Walkamile said:


> Finished my last chemo treatment on Wednesday. Left Friday to meet hubby just outside of Portland at a beautiful camping area, where we enjoyed a leisurely weekend. Was wonderful. Back home, good to see the horses!
> Weather has been the best, sunny and no humidity!


That's awesome! Portland is a very nice area.


----------



## Sunny

I'm watching 300!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Starlet

I wish I was still in Finland!!!!! It gets dark at night in America!!!!! =(


----------



## Sunny

"Just there the barbarians huddle, sheer terror gripping tight their hearts with icy fingers, knowing full well what merciless horrors they sufferred at the swords and spears of 300......The enemy outnumber us a paltry three to one. Good odds for any Greek........This day, we rescue a world from mysticism and tyranny and usher in a future brighter than anything we can imagine." I love this whole passage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

I like the movie Step Up. Man it's girlish. But I love the dancing. Hip Hop dancing is amazing.


----------



## Carleen

I watched the movie Kick *** last night. It was surprisingly REALLY good!


----------



## Benny

We're gonna have to get that on DVD when it comes out. No more going to the movies, it cost too much. xD I don't get it, it was nice and cheap. And in a small town too. But they raised it by like $10, and now hardly anyone goes.


----------



## TaMMa89

Starlet said:


> I wish I was still in Finland!!!!! It gets dark at night in America!!!!! =(


It gets dark at nights here in Finland too now when the midsummer has started to turn toward autumn.

Congrats on you having the last chemotherapy, Walkamile.


----------



## Carleen

Benny said:


> We're gonna have to get that on DVD when it comes out. No more going to the movies, it cost too much. xD I don't get it, it was nice and cheap. And in a small town too. But they raised it by like $10, and now hardly anyone goes.


It's like $13 here now! So ridiculous.


----------



## Sunny

Our movies aren't too bad. $9 for late movies, $6 for matinee, and $11 for 3D movies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Carleen said:


> I watched the movie Kick *** last night. It was surprisingly REALLY good!


Awesome movie!  Seen it a total of 4 times now, easily one of my favorite movies of all time....which is funny cause I don't like a lot of gun shooting and gore. :lol:


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Carleen said:


> It's like $13 here now! So ridiculous.


Yeah...it's up to 13$ for normal tickets and I believe 15% for 3D....ugh. I never go to the full price theaters anymore.
Good thing we have a dollar theater that plays the movies after the other theater removes them for only 1.50$ a showing, and then on Tuesdays only 75 cents.  But that of course, is on the other side of the city. :evil:


----------



## Tennessee

I started back to school today as a Junior.

It's nice being an upperclassmen, but I'm not too thrilled about my classes.


----------



## goodcallsenator

3 more weeks till school starts for me. I'm a lower-class-man again D:


----------



## Sunny

My first day back is tomorrow, as a senior. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goodcallsenator

Sweet, Sunny! 

I'm going to see Cavalia this week!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm going in for my third year next week, but at collage  I'm actually really excited about my classes, this will be my first year with textbooks in English for subjects other than the language itself.
In a month I'll probably hate them though :lol:


----------



## Benny

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> Yeah...it's up to 13$ for normal tickets and I believe 15% for 3D....ugh. I never go to the full price theaters anymore.
> Good thing we have a dollar theater that plays the movies after the other theater removes them for only 1.50$ a showing, and then on Tuesdays only 75 cents.  But that of course, is on the other side of the city. :evil:


Wow!! I wish I had one of them here!! We gotta drive 30kms to get in town for the movies anyway.

Grats and good luck to everyone who's going to school!


----------



## EmilyAndBalthamos

Today was my first day of school, as well. My classes are decent, but I *really* dislike some of the teachers. And I have the spawn of the devil in my art class. :/


----------



## ridingismylife2

I start school next week  
School I'm not looking forward to, but my riding lessons start on the same day, so I'm happy!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Hellooo all!!! hope everyone is doing well. Sorry for not being in touch for a while, been very busy. I am currently busy with my final year dissertation and once finished I'll try and come more often .

Regards to everyone and hope to see you all soon 

Jehanzeb


----------



## TaMMa89

Welcome back, Jehanzeb.

I've still a bit under 2 weeks until the college starts.

Geez I think it'll perhaps feel odd to be back actual school again :shock:. After these gap years.


----------



## Sunny

I'm headed to school. Bluhh. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goodcallsenator

I'm sitting in Philedephia airport D: bored out of my mind and starving. There is no where worth while to eat in this terminal but not enough time to go else where 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

Where're you going?

I gotta sleep inside tonight. Instead of in my room. I'm gonna miss my cat. xD
'Cose it's been raining all day, and it's made the mold come back. And it's making my asthma come up, so I can't breath in my room. ><
Night.


----------



## goodcallsenator

I'm headingto Montreal to see my great grandmother 

That sucks Benny  mold and asthma not fun at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

Have tons of fun! I've never been on a plane 'fore.

Yes, it does suck. Hopefully this rain goes soon. Been raining nearly contently since last night.


----------



## dedebird

I FOUND MY GLITTER GLUE <3 i can finish my home made journal now n.n


----------



## Carleen

^ Haha! That's too cute.


----------



## dedebird

errr what are you refering to?


----------



## Carleen

Your glitter glue in your journal!


----------



## dedebird

ahahaha xD its the cover i have to write my bffs name in glitter glue on it xD sounds pretty dumb xDDD but i was bored and wanted to try making one xD


----------



## Benny

That's not dumb! That's cool!
Though, what happens if you stop being best friends? Then you still have her name there, and you gotta explain to everyone who it was. xD

I got some Hobbytex from the opshop. HobbytexHomepage
It's pretty cool.. Apparently. xD The tips are dried up around the ball point, so I gotta soak them in metho before I can use them. Then I'm gonna write on some more jeans, 'cose I lost my fabric pen.


----------



## dedebird

lol nooooo its for her xD i'm given it to her xDDD plus we aren't gonna not be friends anytime soon we've been through soooooo much LOL shes been through me being a brat and ignoring her yet she still puts up with me xD we ride together so cause of just that we can't get mad at each other we get discounts cause of each other xD lol but shes the best friend i could ever ever have!!


----------



## Benny

Ooh, I see. Haha. I need one of them. I don't have any best friends, 'cose they all annoy me. xD I put it down to I did homeschooling, and all the girls that go to school I've met are too immature.


----------



## dedebird

ahaha i've been homeschooled since 2nd grade xP always will be hopefully xD i met my bff at a ranch actually xDDDDD now we ride together on saturdays but we talk about waaaay more stuff then horses xD


----------



## Benny

Awesome! I've been homeschooled for ever. I finished this year though.
I don't go to a ranch/barn. Though I'm looking for work at one right now. But haven't found any yet.


----------



## dedebird

lol i'm sure you'll find a ranch/barn and my parents are threating to put me in a christian school... whaaa whaaa noooo plzzz nooooooo x.x that would be the worst not that i have anything against being a christian i am one proud of it but its just noo school plzzzz i'm not a people person u.u sad to say but i'm not!


----------



## Benny

Ooh. I'd hate that. Probably 'cose I'm not a Christian. But yea, my parents threatened to send me to school too, a few times. I hate that. ><
And I'm not a people person either. I'd rather have one friend, than 100.


----------



## ridingismylife2

ugh..my dog is such a tick magnet! He get's them constantly! And he doesn't let us pull them out. He's horrible when it comes to pulling them out. He screams, he tries to bite (thankfully he doesn't have many teeth left xD ) and he squirms around and we can't hold onto him to hard because he broke his back when he was younger (on an airplane).
And he's wearing a tick collar!


----------



## dedebird

sorry about your dog that totaly sucks i know i HATE ticks i moved somewhere were there are noone though xD 

ya i have like... 2 friend here where i'm living now and about 3 where i used to live not even exagerating LOL


----------



## Benny

How'd he break his back on an airplane? And yes, ticks suck. I sometimes find them on my horses around here.

Haha. I have five friends that go to this Medieval tournament that I go to every year. So I only see them three days a year, on that weekend. xD 
And then I had one here, but she annoyed me. And all the other friends I had, they went into boys, and I'm still into horses, so they stopped talkin to me. Because horses are for little kids, ya know? xD


----------



## ridingismylife2

Benny said:


> How'd he break his back on an airplane? And yes, ticks suck. I sometimes find them on my horses around here.



I have no idea...I was much younger when it happened, so I can't remember.


----------



## Benny

Ah.
-- You jinxed me or something. Just found a tick on my cat.


----------



## LoveStory10

I hate it when you notice theres a tick on your jeans and you just freak out going "get it off! get it off!" Lol


----------



## ridingismylife2

Benny said:


> Ah.
> -- You jinxed me or something. Just found a tick on my cat.


haha..sorry!  
We just bought him a new better tick collar, so I hope it works! My aunt has the same collar on her 2 dogs, and they haven't had any ticks yet.


----------



## Sunny

We have HORRIBLE ticks here. This summer it got so bad that I woke up three times in the middle of the night with a tick crawling on me each time. Our dogs get Frontline and Comfortis, so no ticks or fleas for a month.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2

My dog literally gets a new tick everyday! Last summer he got maybe 1 or 2...this summer it's been crazy! And the sad thing is, is that we used to not have ticks here, until someone or something brought one here 
Now they are everywhere! But I'm guessing my dog has got a better immune system against them now...haha! 
I really hope the new collar works. It wasn't cheap!


----------



## Carleen

I never realized ticks were so bad in some places! I've always been warned about them, but I've seen maybe... 1 in my entire life! 

I applied for my first credit card today.. ooooh...


----------



## Sunny

^^^ Uh oh..haha. I will NEVER get a credit card. I'm sure the tack store would love me, but i'd end up on food stamps. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

I used to say I'd never get a credit card, but I have to have one to open a cellphone contract under my own name. Having it under my dad's name has been a pain in the behind!!

Plus.. there's a 21 day grace period before you have to pay any interest on your purchases..


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Carleen said:


> I never realized ticks were so bad in some places! I've always been warned about them, but I've seen maybe... 1 in my entire life!
> 
> I applied for my first credit card today.. ooooh...


Yeah...I've never realized ticks were so bad either...I'm like you...only seen 1 or so ever in my life...dry places don't have them maybe?


----------



## Sunny

I've pulled ticks off of my head numerous times. It's really sick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> Yeah...I've never realized ticks were so bad either...I'm like you...only seen 1 or so ever in my life...dry places don't have them maybe?


Nope that can't be it, we get a lot of rain here. I think it might have something to do with certain kinds of trees or something? I know that I was always warned about them when I went into heavily forested areas...


----------



## Sunny

It's just the woods. The more woods, the more ticks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

Is it all types of trees though? I grew up in an area with quite a lot of trees, mostly firs and cedars and never saw any.


----------



## ridingismylife2

They are also in very bushy/grassy places.


----------



## Benny

I've only had a tick on me once, that I know of. There was something crawling in my hair, and I itched it, and there was a lump on my skull, so I got it under my fingernail and pulled it off. Man that scared me, I thought it was a spider! xD

Man I feel sore. Just went for a.. four hour ride. On a horse that you have to push. After I haven't been riding, because of the rain.
But man! This new Barefoot saddle is -amazing- my butt doesn't hurt, like it does if I don't ride for a week or so, it's comfy, it's like you're sitting on the horse, not over it. And Dancer seems tons better, more free moving. And the horse that didn't wanna canter, I had him galloping today. 
And. I -love- riding at night. Went for a 2km trail ride, started at 6.30pm. And it's Winter, so it's dark early. So fuuun.
Okay, I think I talked enough this time. xD


----------



## LoveStory10

I wish I could ride at night, I ride early morning though


----------



## Sunny

I have to ride in the evening. One, because of school, and two, it's just too darn hot. It's still in the upper 80s(F) at 12 midnight. You know how horses get friksy when it gets cool? It actually got down to 84 the other day because of rain, and the horses were acting like it was the first day of winter. Poor things. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2

My bestfriend came back from Canada today! YAY! She goes there every summer for th whole summer holiday, so I haven't seen her for a long time. 
And my riding lessons start tomorrow again! WOOPWOOP! I'm sooo happy!
buuut...school starts tomorrow aswell :/


----------



## dedebird

school fails but everything else seems fun 

omg i tryed to canter in lesson yeseterday but my instructor had to go we ran out of time x.x o well it was a good lesson n.n i troted the entire time literaly


----------



## goodcallsenator

my toe nail just came off. luckily it didn't hurt cause my toe nail detached form the top first (happened like 2 months ago) and there was a new little (super thin) toe nail under neath.


----------



## dedebird

O_O grossssss xD coool


----------



## Sunny

I am flying right now. I just left the barn, and Sunny was amazing. She actually made a couple of revolutions around me on the lunge. I am so proud. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dedebird

just asking here sunny is she a throughbred chestnut with a verrry shot tail? i had a horse just like that for camp... sweet girl spooked alot though


----------



## Sunny

She's a chestnut TB, but she has a pretty long tail for her age. Almost to her fetlock.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Sunny said:


> I am flying right now. I just left the barn, and Sunny was amazing. She actually made a couple of revolutions around me on the lunge. I am so proud.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Glad to hear that .


----------



## kaydeebug

so im new to this so add me guys  im very friendly and fun to talk to. i just dont know how to use this thing... can you all add me as a friend. and someone tell me how to do all the stuff on here???


----------



## Benny

Awesome! Why doesn't she normally lunge?

Eh, it's -wayyy- too early to ride in the morning. That's why I like riding in the dark. xD Plus it feels nearly like you're flying, 'cose your senses go a bit weird when you can't see the horse moving, or something.

I'm off for a ride! Then if it's not cold when I'm done, I'll give him a wash, 'cose he's all dusty. =/


----------



## Benny

Welcome to the forum, Kaydeebug.
What were you needing help with? It's pretty straight forwards. Have you been on other forums before?


----------



## kaydeebug

no ive never had a forum. never made a thread. dont even have any friends haha. i just got this so i could make friends. and tell people about my horse. and learn about theres. and pretty much learn. but i dont know how to work anything


----------



## dedebird

ehehe AWSOME i'll be your new best friend  so tell me allll about your horsie!


----------



## kaydeebug

ha k add me!!! my horse is a 9 year old thoroughbred registered under the jockey club. she is a sorrel. she is my main pic. she is my pole horse. i run a 24 sec pole run 18 barrel run. she is not a professional race horse but she is under the jockey club as unraced. her sire is simi dancer winning earnings over 309,368 her grandsire is belindas boy. for those of you who know race breeds. i ride in the utah state western riding club association and i race her under that. she is one fast ******. and well yup ha ask me more if you want:lol:


----------



## Benny

Awesome. I own a QH who has Mr Jessie James, and Doc's Spinifex in him. I don't know that much about blood lines. Just that apparently they're awesome. xD
I like my mix breeds more though. 'Cose some pures are too closely bred.


----------



## Sunny

Benny said:


> Awesome! Why doesn't she normally lunge?


 I started working with her on lunging when I first bought her, but it just never clicked in her head. Today I took her into the pasture and pushed her off with a lunge whip that had a plastic bag attached, and she went around. She attempted to bolt once or twice, but nothing big. Today was the first time she acted like she understood what I wanted. This is after months of her being handwalked by me around someone holding the line, and working on getting out of my space. It felt amazing to watch her trot around me that first time. We're actually getting somewhere! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

^ that's awesome!


----------



## Benny

Yay!! Congrats! That's a long time. My horse doesn't lunge either. We're working on that. I'm gonna get a chiropractor out, just to check everything is right.


----------



## Carleen

My horse lunges awesome walk/trot/stop.. canter is extremely difficult for him, but we're working on it!

I can't wait to be off of work today so I can go ride.


----------



## goodcallsenator

Coco is in season :shock: she is so annoying and mouthy at this time of the month :-|


----------



## Vidaloco

Hi everyone








One of these days when I get caught up with everything life is throwing at me, I'll be back to getting on the forum every day again. Till then hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## TaMMa89

Maureen!

Nice to see you here .


----------



## Vidaloco

Hi Janita! hope you are enjoying your summer. Did you find work or school?


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have a new riding instructor! :O
I was shocked when I got there, and my old one wasn't there  I really liked her!
But the new one seems nice.


----------



## Carleen

Your barn just switches out your instructors without notice?! That would drive me bonkers.


----------



## dedebird

wooooow thats unbelivable D:


----------



## Benny

Carleen said:


> Your barn just switches out your instructors without notice?! That would drive me bonkers.


I was gonna say that. Is it hard changing instructors? Because then they wouldn't know exactly what you're like, and what you can handle.


----------



## Carleen

All of the barns I've ever ridden at (excluding one) you stuck with your instructor. If he/she couldn't make it for whatever reason you'd reschedule. The one that wasn't like that, if the instructor couldn't come in for whatever reason they would offer a substitute instructor for the lesson, but you could tell them that you would rather wait for your actual instructor.

I couldn't imagine that happening to me!


----------



## TaMMa89

Vidaloco said:


> Hi Janita! hope you are enjoying your summer. Did you find work or school?


I worked few weeks (okay, officially it was a work placement but I got a some money from it) in a child protection. I'm off now but got into college, accepted it and will start these college studies in social field soon.

So despite of my earlier hesitation I think that's the right choice for me. For example that child protection seems to be very interesting field and I really enjoyed the placement period I got at there.

How are you, Maureen?

I'm sorry they changed your instructor, Kaila.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I go to a riding school, so they don't really need to inform me? 
I'm guessing she moved or something.

Anywho..I just got back home from the movies with my bestie, and omg...Step Up 3D is AMAZINGGGGG! :O I really regret quitting dance now


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm feeling a bit confused now. Why men and relationships (at general stage, I don't mean just relationships between people who date or are partners) can't be unambiguous? :roll:

Tho I know I'm a bit simple socially myself. Haven't accustomed to ambivalence and uncertainty.


----------



## Benny

ridingismylife2 said:


> Anywho..I just got back home from the movies with my bestie, and omg...Step Up 3D is AMAZINGGGGG! :O I really regret quitting dance now


Ooh. I'm jealous. xD
One of my favorite movies, mainly for the dance and music in it. I'd love to see it 3D. - I didn't know the movies played old movies? Ours doesn't.


----------



## Carleen

^ Step Up 3D is a brand new movie! It's like a continuation of Step Up but was all filmed in 3D. I haven't seen it yet, it's not really top of my list but I bet it'd be fun to watch!


----------



## Benny

Oh! I didn't know that. =o
Does sound cool. I didn't like Step Up 2 as much, the dancing wasn't as.. I dono. In the first movie, they clicked together.


----------



## RegalCharm

*Just saying Hello*

and a quick update in my life.

My oldest son and his wife are adopting and will
be receiving a spanking new baby in Dec.

My youngest daughter is expecting a package in Feb.

and my youngest son and his girlfriend have a jan due date.

So new grandbabies in Dec,. Jan and Feb.

These 3 will bring the total to 8 grandkids.:shock:
And they wonder why I feel old. :-o


----------



## TaMMa89

RC! Nice to see you here.

Congrats on new upcoming grandkids. That's an awesome achievement to all of you.


----------



## ridingismylife2

Benny said:


> Oh! I didn't know that. =o
> Does sound cool. I didn't like Step Up 2 as much, the dancing wasn't as.. I dono. In the first movie, they clicked together.


yea, It's the new one. A few people from the second movie are in it and Moose is one of the main characters.
The dancing in it was amazing! Much better than the first 2 movies.


----------



## Carleen

RC, that's so awesome! You're gonna be busy!!

I wanted to go riding today but it's really windy and ugly out. :-( so much for summer!


----------



## KatCashen

best way to break a TB is???


----------



## Sunny

KatCashen said:


> best way to break a TB is???


 Why would you wanna break it? :lol: Congrats, RC!  You're gonna be busy on the weekends! -LOL-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RegalCharm

TaMMa89 said:


> RC! Nice to see you here.
> 
> Congrats on new upcoming grandkids. That's an awesome achievement to all of you.


 
Thanks TaMMa



Carleen said:


> RC, that's so awesome! You're gonna be busy!!


Thanks



Sunny said:


> Congrats, RC!  You're gonna be busy on the weekends! -LOL-
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Going to be busy all week, everybody has a job. LOL


----------



## Vidaloco

RegalCharm said:


> and a quick update in my life.
> 
> My oldest son and his wife are adopting and will
> be receiving a spanking new baby in Dec.
> 
> My youngest daughter is expecting a package in Feb.
> 
> and my youngest son and his girlfriend have a jan due date.
> 
> So new grandbabies in Dec,. Jan and Feb.
> 
> These 3 will bring the total to 8 grandkids.:shock:
> And they wonder why I feel old. :-o


Wow! Grandpas going to have arms and a lap full. Congratulation on all the newness. 
Everything is fine with me just some family (father in law in end stages of cancer) illness along with being in the very beginning stages of building a new house. 
They come tomorrow to build the pad (its a slab foundation) its going right in front of our existing old farmhouse so it will be a noisy and busy few months.


----------



## Benny

Ooh, great fun. I hate kids/babies.

Awesome, Riding. I'll have to look out for it at the movies.


----------



## Carleen

So, sometimes when I am bored I go online and look at all the horse properties and drool over them, and then spend the afternoon pretending that I'm going to win the lottery and buy one of said houses.

Today I found the most GORGEOUS place. 3 bedroom post and beam open floor plan house, also has a one bedroom caretaker's cottage and a 1 bedroom guest suite. 6 stall barn with HUGE stalls - didn't have measurements but there was a picture.. they looked giant! 76x200 indoor, outdoor, field, paddocks... it has a pond, even!

I'm drooling! Now I just have to win the lottery... lol


----------



## Sunny

Just left the barn. The horses were hilarious when we got there. I went into the field to say hello to my baby, and when I started walking to the barn, they all took off bucking toward the barn(except for Lex :lol and when they got there Sunny was snorting constantly and doing a pretty trot with her tail in the air. Dixie decided she felt young again and tried to do the same, and she slipped in the mud. When she was clear to not be injured, it was hah-larious. :lol: I got Sunbun out and lunged her, and she was good. She cut in on the far side of the circle, but I can most certainly not complain. I'm so proud of her! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RegalCharm

Vidaloco said:


> Everything is fine with me just some family (father in law in end stages of cancer) illness along with being in the very beginning stages of building a new house.
> They come tomorrow to build the pad (its a slab foundation) its going right in front of our existing old farmhouse so it will be a noisy and busy few months.


 
Congradulations on the new house
What no basement, Isn't Kansas in tornado alley??
how about a root cellar?

I feel for you with your FIL. Went through it with my sister and dad
last yr. Hospice was a big help for us. Hugs


----------



## Benny

Ooh, I'll go ya halves with that house. If I win the lottery too, anyway.

Off to go for a ride in the dam!! It's 28C here. 83F. In my room, so it's hotter outside. And the dead of Winter was July. Man it'll be a hot Christmas.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Holy wow you guys are still in winter and it's that hot??? I would DIE!!!


----------



## Carleen

I ended up going for a ride today after all! My friend called me up and we went for an evening ride, right before the sun went down. Was very nice! We took the boys into the big front fields and played around.


----------



## Benny

Yea, it's been a -very- weird Winter.

Ya know what I hate. When you say something like 'Nah, I'm never having kids.' and they say 'Yes you well' Hello. You do -not- know me. I hate how people think they can just say you will do that, if you say you don't. I've said I'm never having kids, since I was 5, mum said. And I think I'm old enough to figure out that I wont want them.
Sure, someone could say 'You might one day' and I'll correct them, and say no. And they should accept that. But if you keep going, saying I will. Man that gets on my nerves.
Rant over.


----------



## dedebird

lol i only want 2 kids mabye one o-o i come from a 5 kids family i think two is perfect n.n' but i don't really think about that right now.. i've got better things to think about like.. like... uhmm...


----------



## Sunny

I want two kids, the classic one-boy-one-girl. Ofcourse not right now....but one day. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

I still want none. 
I think it's scary how some people have a kid at like 45 years. Their first kid. It's just.. Scary. 'Cose I know someone like that. They're 50 now.


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm sorry for your FIL, Maureen.

I know I want children some day. Tho it isn't very current topic just now, maybe I can talk about it more seriously after 5-10 years.


----------



## AfterParty

I deffiantely want children , I'd love to have 2 children of my own and adopt one as well. It is so sad that there are so many children who don't have a home.


----------



## Carleen

I have no desire to have children, at all. If I did decide I wanted to raise a child, I'd adopt it. But that's just me!


----------



## EventersBabe

I want a kid  I want 2 little ones being able to teach them riding lessons  1 boy 1 girl
I cant have them so me an tyler would adopt but if a miracle comes around I can have


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

28° C in winter? I was laying out in the sun for hours today because it was so hot and it was only about 15°C..

About kids, I think that maybe someday I'd want one. We'll see what the future brings.


----------



## Benny

Yea, it's a realllly weird Winter.

One of the reasons I'm not having kids, is it isn't that gooda world to live in. You -have- to go to school, and sit around doing the same thing over and over. You -have- to go to work to get money. That leaves you with no days for yourself. And then money is low, and the price is raising, but not our wages.
Plus, man it hurts. And with all my allergies, the kid wouldn't be able to eat much.
If I ever did want kids, I could foster ones 10years and up. I hate ones under 10.


----------



## dedebird

lol nice benny i don't like little kids either but if it was my own i might like them better lol 

its the middle of summer here o-o how is it winter where you are... its soooo hot here its anoying but then again i live in desert and its always hot even in winter


----------



## goodcallsenator

hmm kids... I'm still on the fence about whether or not I want them


On another note; Coco and I jumped a 'huge, scary' fallen tree that was over a ditch today! She was a rock star!


----------



## Benny

I'm in Australia. So I must be at the other end of the world from you.

Haha, awesome, Call! The people that broke in my horse, trained him to jump about 40cms into the air, over a ditch or large crack in the earth. -.-
I soon got him out of that.


----------



## AfterParty

Benny you have a very good point, this world is filled with so much hurt and violence now its kinda sad. I think of how stressed I am at times and see what people have to see around the world on the news and I think why would anyone want to live in this. So I do see your point !! Although there are so many great things in this world as well.

I rode Sonya last night and she was a superstar !! She has finally found her back end and she is right underneath herself , woooohooooo . She is coming along so well. I have been having some problems at the barn I am at , actually its horrible. I found out that I could go back to the barn I was at before , I only left because my friend was offering cheap trailoring to shows and its pretty pricey here . Cant wait to go back to my old barn the owners are amazing and so are all my friends there !


----------



## Benny

Yay! Good luck getting back to your old barn safely.
My horse hasn't found his bottom end yet. I've been told do a lot of starting/trotting/stopping/backup. But he does the backing up like the old cattle men, pick up his gut with your heels. As I don't wear spurs. 

And yea. There are a ton of good things. But I dono, someone else can have their kid for me. xD


----------



## dedebird

;( my horse might be put down ;( ;( noo ;( how am i suupoused to live without her...


----------



## Benny

Oh no! I'm sorry. D: What happened?


----------



## dedebird

her alergys got out of conterol her throat is swollen and she can hardly breath we aredn't possitive yet i'm still hopeing... i just hope she dosen't die... if she dose i have no clue what i would do... espically for my mom she won't ride anyone else and my sister can't ride anyone else -_- they aren't experensed enough...


----------



## Benny

D: What is she allergic to?


----------



## dedebird

uhm i'm not postive but i'm pretty sure its the weeds and tumble weeds ... idk if were still thinking that i called my mom she sounded happier then earlier she just went to cheack on her mabye that means she getting better? idk ;( mabye i'm just giving myself false hope...


----------



## Carleen

Oh I am so sorry, Dedebird! I hope she gets better.


My boy was a total turd tonight. First he wouldn't stand in the crossties, then he would not move off of my leg.. I mean, he is still learning to move off of leg but he has been doing decently until tonight!


----------



## Benny

Aww, I hate it when horses do that. Mine was the opposite. I decided, since I doubt he's fast enough to do sporting, I'm gonna train him Western. I'm doing the 'trot/leanbackstop' And at a walk. He's awesome. Halts right away. Though he doesn't slide stop yet. No idea how to get him to do that.


----------



## goodcallsenator

My brother just left for college. :'( so sad


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm sorry, Dedebird. I really hope your horse will be better.

My autumn semester riding lessons started today and here's a little competition for you: lets guess how many times I'll fall down now during the autumn semester :wink:. Here's a little statistics if they help you: I've ridden 9 years and fallen 2 times before.


----------



## Sunny

Sunny got a good chunk out of her leg Thursday. Sista got into her stall and pinned poor Sun in the corner. Sista just pelted her with those back hooves. I had to run and go break it up and check them over. Sista was fine, but Sunny was bleeding quite a bit. She wasn't happy when I had to clean it up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

Tamma: I'm going to guess... 1? What do we win if we're right?


----------



## JumpsxGlory

It seems like everyone is having horse trouble lately!!!


----------



## TaMMa89

Carleen said:


> Tamma: I'm going to guess... 1? What do we win if we're right?


Lets say... A feeling that "I won!, I won!"

If you were closer, I'd offer you a cup of coffee or something but I guess you guys are too far away from me.


----------



## Carleen

Haha, yes just a little too far.
Well, if I win and eventually come to Finland, I'll be expecting some coffee!


----------



## dedebird

snif snif now i think sadie may have cancer =_=


----------



## Carleen

What makes you think that??


----------



## dedebird

the vet said hes cheaking her out now ... to make for positivly sure there was somthing at the bottom of her throat we though it was her voice box from her throat being swollen now we think it might be cancer ;( i won't know till my mom gets home i guess


----------



## Benny

Aww, poor horse. D: Hopefully it isn't.

Nothing else to post yet. I only just woke up. xD


----------



## dedebird

xD well then good morning

terrible news its actually an infection that isn't curable T~T were puttin her down


----------



## Benny

Man, I'm so sorry. D:
That'd be really hard. Can you go to her, and cut out a lock of her mane or tail? So you've got something from her. That's what I did with my old gelding.


----------



## Sunny

I did that with my hearthorse, Benny. I've still got it. <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

Awesome. 
I didn't think to do it with my heart horse. (Guessing heart horse is your favorite/amazing one?)
That's the one that died from colic, and it happened so fast I didn't think to. ><


----------



## Sunny

Awweee.. :sad: I did it before I ever thought of losing him. I had to roach his mane(he was neglected and his mane was so matted that it was impossible to brush), and I kept a lock of it. Three years before he was auctioned to (likely) a kill buyer. I didn't own him, ofcourse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

Man that sucks. D:


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm sorry the situation turned out like that, dedebird.



Carleen said:


> Haha, yes just a little too far.
> Well, if I win and eventually come to Finland, I'll be expecting some coffee!


Sure.


----------



## Benny

My stupid cat got out again. And last time I saw her, she was at the neighbours. I think I said something about them, they sic their dogs at wild cats. And Mistle is a ginger, so she looks like a Tom Cat.
She's my.. heart cat. D: She yowls when I leave the room.


----------



## LoveStory10

Oh no! I hope she stays OUT of there lol!


----------



## Benny

Phew, she's back. In the middle of the night I turned over, and ran into her. xD
She worries me alot.


----------



## TaMMa89

Had the first day at college... Seems to be okay.


----------



## goodcallsenator

I'm leaving for my first year at boarding school on Friday! kinda scared


----------



## TaMMa89

goodcallsenator said:


> I'm leaving for my first year at boarding school on Friday! kinda scared


Don't worry, I'm sure you'll be fine . Even of course you're nervous in a situation like that.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I just got back from my riding lesson...and omg, I'm sooooo tired!
I got to ride a new pony (Estonian Native) who is only 6 years old and has been jumped like once before. At the beginning of the lesson I couldn't keep her in a canter, I had to really push her forwards, couldn't get her over the itsy bitsy crossrail and she bucks when you tap her with the whip. By the end of the lesson I got her over the jumps, but it took alot of work.


----------



## Benny

Yay! Awesome. I used to go to lessons when I was about 3-4. Then I had one lesson when I was 12 to get me back into ridding. Then the next week I worked with someone breaking in green horses. I did that for about a year. Apparently I was a natural rider. So I haven't had lessons for ages.

Man, I'd be nervous too. I've never been to school. xD

I've always thought Bording school looked cool though. Nearly like one house, with tons of room mates.


----------



## dedebird

wow i take lessons every saturday thats what i live for LOL 

soooo happy right now my horse has a sliver of hope and i might not have to put her down >3< WHOHOO


----------



## Carleen

^ Yay!! I'll be sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## Benny

Yay! That's awesome!
I ride every day, I just don't take lessons. I'm mainly self taught.


----------



## dedebird

thats awsome i wish i could ride everyday u.u my mare is to old though ;( i might be getting a horse i can ride though  not sure may not


----------



## Sunny

I came an inch away from being trampled today. Thank goodness for reflexes. I take full blame. I was lunging Sun, trying to get her to circle right, which she has issues with. I had the whip behind her, I was parallel to her, and because she's never gone right, she thought the only way to go was over me. I actually had to push her off to keep her from knocking me over. My mom got it on video. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dedebird

whoa :O good thing your ok


----------



## Benny

Man. That woulda been a rush. xD Do we get to see?! 

My horse is only 7. But I'm gonna sell him and buy a pony. 'Cose he's tall man. xD

I had an old horse too. When I didn't ride him, he'd wait at the gate I took him out from, until I rode him. It was cute.


----------



## TaMMa89

It's glad to hear that things are might working out, dedebird. I wish all good to your mare.

I noticed that some of my friends are like angels. Sometimes when you're about to losing your ability to judge and make sound decisions, they start to stand back of you and support you toward the right way. I really appreciate this and that they care for you that much.

Ohhh.. and **** tutor students. It had to be fun to rope us freshmen to each others in groups of ten and then send us in the city to do all kind of tasks. You can believe people stared at us :lol:.


----------



## Carleen

Oh my, that's mean! Hahaha


----------



## dedebird

well well well if only i had horses surronding me i would be the happiest person on earth how can this be your horse is dying.... well i'm listenign to my favorit music (singing along as well xD) surfing my favorit forum and making lanyards... yup my happy spot >3<


----------



## Benny

Had a good day at work today! 
Haha, sounds like fun, Tamma. At least with 10 people, maybe you wont get lost? xD


----------



## TaMMa89

Benny said:


> Had a good day at work today!
> Haha, sounds like fun, Tamma. At least with 10 people, maybe you wont get lost? xD


That's true.

Perhaps they thought we freshmen are so unaware that it's better to rope us together before sending in the city so we really don't get lost.? 

Or then they've too much free time to draw plans like that. Have to mention teachers that those students need a WAY more all kind of projects and homeworks to do :wink:.


----------



## Benny

Haha. Maybe it was an on the spot idea. I get a ton of them.


----------



## dedebird

omg >3< i was grooming royal for like an hour and hes still dirty >:O tommorrow i'm gonna try again LOL mabye i can get him clean xP


----------



## Carleen

Ugh I really wanted to go for a trail ride today and my friend agreed by when I got there all she wanted to was clean the barn.. not that it's a bad thing but I really wanted to ride.


----------



## dedebird

aww that sucks i'm sure your ride soon n.n


----------



## Benny

Aww. I'm lucky I don't have a barn. xD
Ya know Copra? The brown dusty coconut stuff you put water in for horses.
I have the bag of it in my room. Makes it smell nice. Well, I was getting my horse food. And scooped a 500g container of it onto my floor. ><

Hopefully my horses all behave for the farrier tomorrow! It'll be Dango's first time, and the other two haven't been done in a while, 'cose the rocks keep them down. And Dancer'll let me hold his legs, and pick them up, move them around. But he wouldn't let the last farrier. But apperantly this one is gentler.


----------



## Sunny

Our farrier says he loves Sunny and doesn't give any issues..... I don't believe him. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

Haha. Awesome!
Dancer was wary of the other farrier. No idea why. That's why I'm trying a different one.


----------



## Sunny

There was a farrier here who beat the snot out of this precious Paint pony and made him super head-shy. He was a ****** to catch after that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dedebird

o that sucks o-o i would hate if my farrier did that no i wouldn't hate it i would be sooo angrey


----------



## Benny

God that would suck. My last one kept backing Dancer up and yelling at him, 'cose Dancer didn't like him. He never behaved for him again after that.
He was awesome today! Stood still, apart from once when doing his last hoof. I'd say he got bored. But he was great!
And my colt, Dango, was amazing! He acted like he'd done it 100 times before. He moved once. And this was his first time.


----------



## Carleen

I had such an insane day today. Started out terribly - I woke up at 8:43am, was supposed to be at work at 9! I JUST managed to get there at 8:59 without breakfast or anything..

Then I came home and my mom had bought me a pair of cowboy boots! They're more for a themed party thing we're going to next week, but I figure I'll probably end up actually getting some use out of them after. Funny thing though, there a boy's size 2, LOL. Sometimes I love having small feet!


----------



## dedebird

lol nice xD ive had a boring day o-o yup nothing to tell


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Wow no one has posted on this for a couple of days now!!!


----------



## Carleen

Haha yeah that's weird.

I'm camping, but of course still inclined to check the internet.


----------



## Benny

Weird. I'm off to work today.
And I think my cat is due for kittens on the 22nd next month.


----------



## RegalCharm

A new Publix supermarket opened in Canton, Ga.

it has an automatic water mister to keep the produce
fresh. Just before it goes on, you hear the distant
sound of thunder and the smell of fresh rain. 


When you pass the milk cases, you hear cows mooing
and you experience the scent of fresh cut hay


In the meat department there is the aroma of charcoal
grilled steaks and brats


In the liquor department, the fresh clean, crisp smell
of tapped Miller Lite.


When you approach the egg case, you hear hens
cluck and cackle and the air is filled with the pleasing
aroma of bacon and eggs frying


The bread department features the tantalizing smell
of fresh baked bread and cookies


I don't buy toilet paper there anymore


----------



## Benny

Aww, you're meant to reply to someone, not post a joke. Now we gotta start alllll over. :lol:


----------



## Sunny

Haha. That's funny. :lol: I just got home from the barn. I went for a ride on Sista. I am mega sick, but I hadn't gone on a long ride in forever, so I sucked it up and saddled up. It was fun, Sista wasn't too big of a brat. But now I feel even more exhausted and more sick. Bluh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dedebird

.... gaaah i've been waiting for ever every day its always the same tomorrow no tomorrrow.... well i actually do get to ride tomorrow we set up a lesson LOL i will ride!!!!!


----------



## Sunny

I ordered a pair of combination boots for Sunbun, which should arrive tomorrow. I'm excited for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

Awesome Sunny! What're the boots for?
Just got home from work. I feel like horse poo. xD


----------



## dedebird

hahaha horse poo funny couldn't help but laugh *pats back* it'll be ok xD

yay i get to go riding in like 30 mins i should finish getting ready hahaha need to wake my mom up xD but i decided to get on here before i do anything xD


----------



## Sunny

Benny said:


> Awesome Sunny! What're the boots for?
> Just got home from work. I feel like horse poo. xD


She's still getting her balance on the lunge, and I really don't want her to bruise her legs up from a misplaced hoof. Mine are a splint/skid/overreach combination.


----------



## TaMMa89

Benny said:


> And I think my cat is due for kittens on the 22nd next month.


Aww... Kittens! I love kittens .

That was funny, RC :lol:. And better to stay out of a saddle if you're sick, Sunny. It'll only prolong your illness.

I've 11 hours lasted school day behind me if I include also a way to the school and back in it. Feeling a bit exhausted now.

Dang men are hard to understand :?. I think I need a Finnish-Men-Finnish dictionary.


----------



## Benny

Haha. Everone needs a men dictionary. Be so much easier with it.
And yep! Kittens are so cute. About 22 days left. I've been counting down. xD

Well I'm not about to swear, so horse poo works. xD

I've been watchin 'I Dream of Jeannie' for three days. I have the first season on DVD.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Janita, I just got that.. :lol:

I have my first driving lesson tomorrow.. I'm a bit nervous.

And oh, how you native English speakers are lucky. You don't have to learn the name and definition of stratified squamous epithelial tissue in two languages (that's marglaga flöguþekjuvefur in Icelandic).
I'm a bit annoyed at my biology and chemistry textbooks, which are in English.


----------



## Sunny

Sissimut, we are learning about epithelial tissues, too! We just started connective tissues. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2

I'm excited for Friday!
My bestie is having her 18th b-day party. I haven't been to a proper party for a long loooong time.


----------



## dedebird

WHOOOOO party >3< have fun!


----------



## TaMMa89

Have fun and party soundly, Kaila.

I'm sure you'll be fine, Sis. I remember the first times I drove too. I tried the 1st gear, my speed was perhaps 10 to 20kmph and I was horrifed... "can't drive that, it's too fast, I'm sure I'll steer it out of the road...!" Today I'm all confident in speeds like 100kmph :lol:. I'm sure you'll do all that very well too . Even sure it's exciting at first.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

It went.. alright, I guess. I didn't majorly screw up so my confidence isn't completely shattered. Next lesson is on Monday and I'm kind of looking forward to it :smile:


----------



## TaMMa89

Wow... something happened tonight :shock:. I think I can't even think straight, tho it was a positive surprise.


----------



## ilyTango

Got my G1 last week-with 100% on the test. I was dead sure that I got at least 5 of them wrong, but, well, I was wrong.

Now I'm not sure if I should take the Young Drivers training...it means insurance will be a bit cheaper when I finally do get a car, but then...I've been driving since I was 12, it's not like I need it, and sitting in a classroom for 50 hours would bore me to death.


----------



## Sunny

I got accepted into Key Club, thankfully. Got 50 community service hours to get in by May.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Aaa... I'm catching a cold and it'll mess up my fabby plans for this weekend.


----------



## Benny

ilyTango said:


> Got my G1 last week-with 100% on the test. I was dead sure that I got at least 5 of them wrong, but, well, I was wrong.
> 
> Now I'm not sure if I should take the Young Drivers training...it means insurance will be a bit cheaper when I finally do get a car, but then...I've been driving since I was 12, it's not like I need it, and sitting in a classroom for 50 hours would bore me to death.


Congrats!! ..What is the G1 for? xD

Hmm. Well if you can get it cheaper, it'd probably help a heap in later years. But 50 hours is a long time. oO
And I win. I've been driving since I was 6. xD


----------



## dedebird

hmm i is bored me thinks i shall draw pictures of horses >3< haha i know i'll fail but o well xD drawing isn't my strong point LOL xP 

6 year old huh xD i've never driven xD im 13 haha my bff drove one time T^T i kissed the ground when i got out of the car LOL jk shes good at driving


----------



## Sunny

I'm seventeen and still don't have my license. People gasp and scream, "Whaaaaat?!?!" when I tell them that I trade cars for horses. I can drive quite well, and do occasionally. Personally, though, I hate driving. I'd rather be driven.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Starlet

Hm I like driving. I've been driving since I got a farmers licence when I was 14. I still need to master pulling a horse trailer though. I sometimes need help backing it into its parking space :/. I'll get the hang of it soon though. Pulling a big 'ol horse trailer can be difficult.


----------



## dedebird

hmhm i don't drive like i said be but i went with the person who was taking my horse to a different stable like the whole way there she explained sooo much about driving trailers haha how will i ever master that xD


----------



## TaMMa89

I like driving too. I also like to be driven, cars have a calming impact to me.


----------



## RegalCharm

TaMMa89 said:


> , cars have a calming impact to me.


 
LOL, Tammy, Tammy, Tammy no impact is calming. LOL

I took my granddaughter for a long car ride today to get her
to take a nap, (she slept for about an hour)
The money spent for gas was worth it. LOL.....


----------



## PintoTess

Oh im a gummy bear lol
You said random lol


----------



## Carleen

I just got back from camping today! It was fun but I am so glad to be in a sand-free bed tonight hahah!


----------



## TaMMa89

I think I'm slowly starting to feel better. At least fever is mainly gone.

Oh, I have to drive over 100kms tomorrow. Hopefully it won't have too calming impact ON me.

Lol, I guess so RC :lol:.


----------



## dedebird

i am now offically obbsesed with that guitar LOL my dad gave me one of his guitars to use i've been playing allll day xD it dosen't sound good but hey its my second day playing my fingers are numb to >3<


----------



## Benny

It's quiet here todayyy. My laptop died, so I gotta borrow Dads. ><
But insurance is getting me one. 'Cose Mum has accidental cover, and it was an accident, 'cose my cat knocked it off my chair, and it bounced onto the concrete floor, hit the door, then fell onto the floor.. It wasn't happy. XD

PintoTess- I think that was too random. =o


----------



## wishingforahorse

I hate it when a family member that isn't in your life comes up to you at a wedding and hugs and kisses you, and tells you that they miss you. This is going to happen to me tomorow, and I will simply say that I have a contagious desease.


----------



## Walkamile

Meeting up with three friends tomorrow. Going to have breakfast together and then hit the trails (on ATV's) to scout out a few we haven't ridden (on horseback) . Should be fun!


----------



## Benny

wishingforahorse said:


> I hate it when a family member that isn't in your life comes up to you at a wedding and hugs and kisses you, and tells you that they miss you. This is going to happen to me tomorow, and I will simply say that I have a contagious desease.


Haha!! I hate that too. And then once they do that. They start going on about how pretty you are. It's kinda scary. But then as the night goes on, they start saying they don't like your shoes, and you look like a hooker. Probably 'cose they're startin to get drunk. XD Gothic boots win.


----------



## Carleen

I'm so happy, my 5 year old cousin apparently has been talking non-stop about how she wants to be a cowgirl "just like Carweeen!"

Awww


----------



## dedebird

i had the best time tonight i went to a kareokie thing it was epic >3<


----------



## Benny

Ooh, I wanna learn to play the guitar. I'm currently saving to buy one. I'm just not sure what type to get. xD
I have a keyboard at the moment. But the only thing I can play is the "Dum dah dah daaa. Dum dah da daaa. Dum dum da daa dum duh da da, da daaa." The wedding tune. xD


----------



## TaMMa89

I had an awesome day today - it started with a trail riding lesson among that colorful autumn nature, in fresh air. Then had a watch-movies-night with my girlfriends. I guess tomorrow will be very interesting and nice day too, especially if my plans will work out.


----------



## Walkamile

Good for you Tamma. 
I had a great day too! Girlfriends and I cleared and explored some trails with our ATV's. Will ride this route on a ride we're hosting on the 25th and 26th of this month. Should be fun!

Now we have to take the horses on the trail route and time it for the others.


----------



## EmilyandNikki

I had a bad day today, I have been super tired all day and have taken a nap. I hate being sick =( 
Good thing, I have a riding lesson on tuesday!


----------



## TaMMa89

Get well soon, EmilyandNikki.


----------



## wishingforahorse

Still waiting for the horse riding instructor to call me. She was supposed to call me Friday night, but said she might be too busy. The waiting game is officially on!


----------



## Sunny

Mom bought Sunny a lime green halter while she was out of town. :lol: She'll be cute and neon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

I am thinking I might be moving Flash soon. Kind of nervous about leaving my friend/her horse...


----------



## TaMMa89

I... Yesterday was so perfect.


----------



## Sunny

Some random person came in our yard and kicked my dog at 5:45 A.M. My brother chased after him with a knife calling him every curse word in the book. :lol: My dog is pregnant, so lets hope she didn't get kicked in the tummy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

TaMMa89 said:


> I... Yesterday was so perfect.


Why's that?


----------



## Benny

oO Why'd they kick your dog? Good on your brother. XD

I just broke in another of my colts yesterday. But now they're all broken in. But I want to start a new one. xD


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I am so excited about this potential job! Working at a renowned dressage farm in exchange for an apartment and working around imported European Warmbloods! Oh my goodness... :shock:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

you lucky dog! I really want to work in a job I enjoy and that definitely seems like it's fun!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> you lucky dog! I really want to work in a job I enjoy and that definitely seems like it's fun!


I am excited! It's looking like I am going to get the job, just waiting on a phone call then driving the hour to the farm for an interview sometime this week.  I've never had this type of opportunity, and people have constantly told me I never could get the chance, and well, I'm going to prove them wrong! :lol:


----------



## Carleen

I dropped my cellphone into my horse's water bucket today... it's completely screwed. SIGH.

On the other hand, we went on a 3 hour road/trail ride today and he loved it!


----------



## Benny

Man that sucks. Do you have acidental insurance?

I'm gonna get an iPod! I'm waiting for the newer one to get out though. The one with the camera. Apparently they can call each other.
Anyone got one?


----------



## Carleen

I don't have insurance on my phone, but I did stick it in rice all night and now it seems to be working alright... enough to get my contacts off of it at least.


----------



## dedebird

woooooo im so happy >3< royal and i are gonna do 4-H together >3< yaaaaaaay but.... i have to think of a show name for him xD the BO dosen't know what it is so i got to make one up for him any suggestions? his name is royal and hes a bay i might make a thread about this lolz idk tho. i just don't want to make a stupid name for him you know


----------



## Benny

Casino Royale! xD

My cat is due any day now. Can't wait. When you put your hands on her gut, you can feel the kittens movin around.


----------



## dedebird

KITTENS >3< they are always so cute! im excited with you lolz

lolz thats not exactly what i had in mind xD


----------



## Sunny

My dog is due any day now! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

Aw kitties and puppies! You guys should post pictures after they're born!


----------



## dedebird

i agree with carleen >3<


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww kitties! You really need to show us some pictures.

I think I lost my sleep for the upcoming night ♥. Is it normal to feel like a little kid in a situation like that? If I had wings, I'd fly away.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Random time.... My birthday is on Tuesday!!!


----------



## TaMMa89

JumpsxGlory said:


> Random time.... My birthday is on Tuesday!!!


Okay, as the Birthday Queen of the forum, noticed that :wink:.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I got my license(two years late!)!  I smell freedom...look out Colorado!


----------



## omgpink

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> I got my license(two years late!)!  I smell freedom...look out Colorado!


Congrats! Getting your license is a great feeling, just wait until you get your own car!!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

omgpink said:


> Congrats! Getting your license is a great feeling, just wait until you get your own car!!


Haha thanks.  I should've gotten it two years ago, considering I'll be 20 next month, but oh well! Going to be getting my own car hopefully this week or next week...selling our family's van for a Ford Focus, Taurus, or Chevy Impala or Cobalt.  I wanted a truck...but it's too much of a gas hog. :lol:


----------



## Benny

'Course I'll add photos. That's one of my favorite things! xD
And. Kittens = awesome. Puppies = ew. D:

Grats on your license!! I just have my Learners.


----------



## Walkamile

Another full weekend. Will have my granddaughter overnight Saturday, and will be riding the new trail with girlfriends on Sunday. 

Son and DIL will be coming out Sunday late afternoon (hopefully I'll be back from the ride) and we'll be having a lobster feed. 

Weather is suppose to be wonderful.

Tamma, is Maureen gone, or have I just been logging on when she's not here? Haven't seen a post from her, miss her.


----------



## EventersBabe

having my 21 st birthday party today then monday is the actual day i turn 21


----------



## Sunny

Happy early birthday, EventersBabe!  --- I am so ready for this evening! Mom and Joey are going to go on a trail ride with me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EventersBabe

Sunny said:


> Happy early birthday, EventersBabe!  --- I am so ready for this evening! Mom and Joey are going to go on a trail ride with me!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks


----------



## Carleen

I found a barn right near my house with an indoor, 2 outdoors and a roundpen that has really decent pricing that I might move Flash too!


----------



## TaMMa89

Walkamile said:


> Tamma, is Maureen gone, or have I just been logging on when she's not here? Haven't seen a post from her, miss her.



I've seen her here every now and then.

I miss her too.

Happy early birthday, EventersBabe .


----------



## Sunny

Looks like i'm gonna go riding alone. Mom says it's too hot for her. Oh, well. Atleast i'll get to run more. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Oh, and I had a not-so-nice riding lesson today. But it happens :roll:.


----------



## dedebird

aww why wasnt it nice?

i have a riding lesson today WHOOO!! can't wait excited!!


----------



## TaMMa89

Well, we did something that I experience is out of my current skills levels. Needn't to say it didn't work out that well.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Sorry to hear about the not so good riding lesson


----------



## TaMMa89

Well, that happens. Without bad lessons you can't recognize the good ones .


----------



## dedebird

thats very true!

lolz i don't ride for long periods of times so the hour long lesson was too much for me and i had to get off half way through it XD then i ran royal around with halter which is what i always do lolz

gonna go on a trail ride bare back today lolz xD


----------



## Sunny

Yesterday's ride was pretty epic. Sista and I went to the big field and did a lot of cantering and mild galloping. She stayed very calm and responsive. We both had a blast. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dedebird

sounds like fun ^3^


----------



## Benny

TaMMa89 said:


> Well, that happens. Without bad lessons you can't recognize the good ones .


That's so true. And with horses. You gotta have at least one bad one that you've ridden, then you're more happy with the one you've got, even if it's not perfect, but pretty close. xD

I just sold my baby boy yesterday. Dancer. But it's better for him, I'm saving up for a sporting pony, and when I got it, he'd probably just be left laying around in the paddock. I do miss him, but I'm happy he went to a nice sounding home, with a girl around my age that's gonna trail ride with him, what I normally do.


----------



## TaMMa89

^^Ohh... selling a horse is often not so nice. But sometimes the best solution doesn't feel nice at all.


----------



## Benny

Yea, it is. But at least he wont be wasting in the paddock. When I don't ride him for a week, he waits at the gate for me. And when I get my sporting mare, I'd be riding her everyday nearly, so that I trust her, and she trust me, ready for showing next year.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

How the heck can a horse be 'broke' but not trained...yet supposedly ridden on trails and in the mountains since they were two?! :-| My logic fails me...


----------



## Sunny

^^^ Maybe it's just that, a "trail horse." Like one of those that follow nose-to-butt, but don't have a clue as what to do when they are being ridden alone. Maybe they mean he's not trained to follow riding commands and cues, but is broke to sit on during a ride. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

Haha. Maybe! Or maybe they just sat on it one day, and let it go where it wants.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I have no clue! But the second time through reading this I saw 'professionally started as a two year old' yet not trained ( Solid minded Sorrel Mare) I got even more confused! They jump from thing to thing, and it isn't very logical. 

Gorgeous horse though!


----------



## Sunny

And he decided to go to the mountains. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

Haha, I don't get it either! And she's broke broke. Maybe one of them is broken.. But she's broke as well.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Benny said:


> Haha, I don't get it either! And she's broke broke. Maybe one of them is broken.. But she's broke as well.


Haha! That ad throw you for a loop too? :lol:


----------



## Benny

Mayyybe, they're trying to confuse everyone so that they don't realize how bad she is.
On another note from that site. Isn't this palomino so pretttty? It's the type of palomino I want. With the black skin around the eyes and nose. But no white points. Maybe a snip.
EDIT: Ahem. You need the link. http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/grd/1918790645.html


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Yeah...something like that. Who knows though...she's a pretty one that's for sure!

Ohhhh very very very pretty filly. ^_^ She looks like she'd have some power!


----------



## Benny

It's my favorite color.  It's nearly grey.. But cream.


----------



## dedebird

very pretty and when they say broke mabye they mean somthing like not mean or somthing lolz idk

I GOT MY NEW BOOOOOTS >3< im so excited they are so pretty! i love them i can't wait to ride in them lolz


----------



## Carleen

I just got new boots too!!


----------



## dedebird

thats cewl >3< new boots are always fun!


----------



## Benny

The only thing I hate about new boots, is after you've worn the other pair for a year or two, they're amazingly comfy. Then you buy these news ones. And it'll take another year to get them just right.


----------



## Carleen

That's so true, but my old one's were a bit too short for me so they were bugging me anyways haha.


----------



## dedebird

lolz true but i got paddock boots from ariat incredibly comfy and plus my other ones were waaaay to small they hurt my feet lolz


----------



## Benny

Ah. Yea, you gotta change 'em when they're small. xD
I didn't like Ariat. They had weird bumps that hurt my ankles. I get Dubbin or something.


----------



## dedebird

lolz i swear my ariats are magical though today was the first day i could bridle royal by myself!!!  so proud of myself >3< and i cantered with royal for the first time in MONTHS like 6 months o-o i luv them they are gorgus and i find them comfy im keeping them clean tho cause there is a show next saturday and a showmanship clinec on this saturday LOLZ!!

ima give royal a bath tommorrow!!! ima use suave (how ever you spell it do you know what i mean though?) shampoo  its gonna make him smell so good >3< i'll probably lean face first into is back and smell him for hours LOL


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I think I am going to lose my mind... 
Anyone have a suggestion as to where I should post my 'help pricing tack' thread? I am trying to price Western tack to sell, and from just Google searching for price ranges and ideas, it's not doing me any favors...


----------



## TaMMa89

I think I caught the idea of jumping fences today.


----------



## Sunny

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> I think I am going to lose my mind...
> Anyone have a suggestion as to where I should post my 'help pricing tack' thread? I am trying to price Western tack to sell, and from just Google searching for price ranges and ideas, it's not doing me any favors...


 I would put it in the Horse Equipment section. I, too, am trying to sell a Western saddle and have no clue as what to charge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Time to cheer up that thread a bit again .


----------



## Benny

Oops! It's been very quiet. We're currently moving right now. Got the new place on Friday, and sleeping there tonight! Finally. Mistletoe had kittens. Just two of them. And they're Siamese. oO She's a ginger.
I got my sporting pony, Benny. She's amazing. And we've bonded. And now I wanna get into Endurance riding!


----------



## dedebird

o cewl good luck with new place


----------



## Benny

Thanks!
So not sure when I'll be on next, the internet isn't up there yet. So talk to ya later.


----------



## TaMMa89

Good luck with the new place, Benny.

I don't know how many times I've mentioned that... but I love kittens, they're so cute .


----------



## dedebird

sigh =__= 
ok so there was this epicly to awsom thing my school is hosting ok a free trip (airplane tickets included) to a dude ranch in colorodo i could only go if my friend came with me well apparently shes "busy" and she said it in a way as if she didn't even care i mean this is AMAZING i understand shes busy but why do my parents have to make me go with her i wanted to go so freaking badly T^T


----------



## TaMMa89

^^Your parents don't let you go without your friend even that trip is hosted by your school? Talk with them, I guess those school trips are well controlled trips.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

dedebird said:


> sigh =__=
> ok so there was this epicly to awsom thing my school is hosting ok a free trip (airplane tickets included) to a dude ranch in colorodo i could only go if my friend came with me well apparently shes "busy" and she said it in a way as if she didn't even care i mean this is AMAZING i understand shes busy but why do my parents have to make me go with her i wanted to go so freaking badly T^T


I live in CO, and having looked into working at those types of places around here, I can say they are all run super professionally and they know their stuff, and if you are going through your school, I can guarantee they'll have a controlled environment. I know a lot of school and church groups around here that do those sorts of things with fundraising and such, and they are super safe, and nothing is unsafe or uncontrolled.
I'd talk to your parents and explain why you want to go, and if anything, have them talk to the school about it to find more info out. There shouldnt be a reason you cannot go just because your friend isn't going, if it's a school sponsored event. Good luck.


----------



## dedebird

hmm ya i really should talk to them :3 i should point these things out and i think i will talk to my school its not completly for sure i can go i have to write an essay thing but im good at those xD so i'm sure i can write a good one !!


----------



## iloverascal777

Heyyyy how's it going? I'm so mad! I accidentaly pressed no for the poll!  I definetly think it will reach one million if we keep talking


----------



## Carleen

I think my mother has finally accepted that Flash is the only grandchild she's ever gonna get out of me LOL. She keeps buying him treats and giving a bunch to him saying "I'm GRANDMA, I am SUPPOSED to spoil him!"

LOL


----------



## iloverascal777

Lol Carleen!! Yeahh..My parents aren't getting any human grandchildren ever. Emphasis on EVER. I don't need men..Or children to be happy  Just my wonderful whinnying babies!


----------



## dedebird

hahahah thats funny i'm giving my parents 2 grandchildren thats all xD i have 4 bros and sis they can do the job better then me x]


----------



## Carleen

I've never, ever wanted children. Just not my thing!


----------



## dedebird

playing my guitar o3oo love it so much


----------



## Carleen

Okay guys I need opinions here. Is it weird or is it normal to add customers from work to your fb? I am talking like a retail mall-type job...

My boyfriend has had a bunch of customers add him to facebook and personally I find it a little creepy that these random people can now see everything about him and therefore a ton about me as well....


----------



## Benny

Why would you give your personal life to some random people? That's kinda weird. But I wouldn't. The best I'd do, is give out my email. Not even a phone. xD But I don't use Facebook and that.

My stupid mare had a still born today. But oh well. Hopefully the next foal, from my Shetland, will be okay. Her foals are always amazing, perfectly quiet, basically broken in from birth. xD


----------



## Redial

sorry about your mare and foal, sucks. If it's any consulation my horse got out because the neighbour forgot to lock the gate this afternoon and i ran out to catch it in bare feet and it stood on me with newly shod feet...i'm in AGONEEEEE


----------



## Sunny

So sorry to hear about your foal, Benny. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm sorry for the foal, Benny.

Carleen - For me it sounds he has messed his working/civil life and personally I wouldn't see that very good. Sure it's possible that when working, you can get to know with some person that you want to learn to know more, but adding just a bunch of customers... wouldn't suit with my working etiquette. Customers are customers and for sake of a neutral worker-customer relationship I wouldn't want more. Just my personal opinion.

I had a great riding lesson today. After that I took my mom to shop - had a great shopping day with her.


----------



## dedebird

O3O i had fun jumping today it was hularious royals all troting along sleepy looking until right before the jump and hes like OMG OMGOMGOMG JUMP WOOO HOO OLETS GO NOW PLZ COOOMEE OOON WEEEEEEE ya big jump xD so awsom


----------



## Carleen

That's exactly how I feel too, Tamma.

So sorry for your foal, Benny. Hope it works out better next time.

I saw Secretariat today!


----------



## dedebird

o-o i must have missed that post im sorry about your foal benny D: thats so sad


----------



## EventersBabe

I have 2 paragraphs to write and only 1 day to take a test for math =/


----------



## Benny

Thanks guys. I wasn't too fazed. I tried getting it back alive, but nothing happened. It's life. Apparently I have a cold heart. But oh well, it's good for farm life. xD The only part I don't like, is playing in all the afterbirth. Ew.


Moving is so hectic. You'll look for something, and have no idea where it is. And we found out the other day, I can take Benny, if I put up a fence. 
But now I just gotta wait for Dad to give me a hand. He makes good fences.

Annd we now have to sell my prettyful Perch x Mini colt. Well. He's kinda mums. But I 'claimed' him. Which is why he isn't gelded yet. So he isn't too tall. xD
But oh well, I'm keepin my Benny. Downsizing horses sucks.

Annnd. A photo of the newest foal! It's about two weeks old or so now.

But sorry, still workin on photos of the kittens. But man they're cute! They're siamese, with brownish stripes. Even dad, who hates cats, said they're pretty.


----------



## Carleen

Cutie!! My BO just brought home an adorable paint weanling filly, I'll have to get some pictures to show you guys.


----------



## ilovemymare

were getting there.. rather slowly, but 9074 replys?  woooot!


----------



## TaMMa89

Tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow... after that I'll have my 1½ weeks autumn break. Tho I guess I have to spend a part of it prepping for an exam.


----------



## dedebird

ahaha ever seen a horse mezmorized by the sunset xD royal is xDDDDD its so funny when the sun is setting he stares at it like oooOooOoOOoo


----------



## Sunny

I layed across Sunny's back today and we took a few steps. She did phenomenal! Took it like a pro. So proud of my little girl. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countmystrides

I _adore _cowboys.. I'm tryna find one in my area


----------



## dedebird

ehehe cowboys thats funny

well trying to get into art LOL im not too good >3< but o well xD i'll get better after awhile im hoping to beable to take the art elective in my school


----------



## Carleen

I'm going to post more pictures in the appropriate section but I figured I'd give you guys a taste here. This is the newest rescue at my barn - she's a 4 month old weanling and was found abandoned in a field. My BO works very closely with the Horse Protection Society of BC to help rehab/rehome horses. Anyways, here she is:


----------



## Sunny

She has the sweetest face, Carleen! Too precious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww, Carleen, that foal is so cute .

Obviously awakened my maternal insticts.


----------



## Vidaloco

I finally make it onto the HF and my internet is going so slow I have to log off
Hi everyone anyway


----------



## Sunny

I am ecstatic! I managed to get an A in AP English this nine weeks! -happy dance-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Hi Maureen. Nice to see you again .


----------



## TaMMa89

Had a great riding lesson in the morning...

But then my good ol' cellphone decided to break today. He served me over 6 years and was obviously one of the strongest phones I've come across, I can be pretty careless as to things like phones. Unluckily a lot of personal info will be buried with and in him.

I've temporarily mommy's old Nokia 3210 from late 1990's/early 2000's. It feels so odd to use :?. On the other hand, this beauty is waiting me in very near future: Nokia 2690 hot-pink - phones - mobile-gadgets.net. I'm still sure it won't last the next 6 years, these new phones are so weak and sensitive.


----------



## Sunny

My phone just broke, too, Tamma. My dad sent me a Blackberry Curve for replacement. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

My riding instructor told today she had broken her phone very recently too.

You who've still a cell in order, it's perhaps better to protect them NOW since it seems there's something against cell phones in air :wink:.


----------



## Carleen

I hate my Blackberry Curve, but on the other hand it has been through so much and still is not dead. That includes being dropped into my horse's water bucket, and being dropped multiple times on cement, etc.


----------



## Sunny

I love my curve! I'm not sure if I have a newer or older one, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

Does it have the track ball or the track pad?


----------



## Sunny

It has a track pad. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

Then it's the new one! And probably 100x better than mine, lol.


----------



## Sunny

Hahaha. Yeah, I really like mine. But then again it's my first smartphone, so it's by far the nicest one I've had. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian

I've got the Pearl. Dont particularly like it cuz i can't send or recieve pics from anyone who doesnt have a Blackberry... & they say these things are_ smart_ phones. Pfft!


----------



## jess93

So sorry to heear about the foal. 
Had a good day at show
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

I can send and receive pictures and videos from anyone, Ruffian. I thought Pearls were newer than Curves. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian

Ya iv heard that ppl with normal blackberries (in other words NOT a version of the pearl) dont have trouble with it. I even went & asked the dude at the store & he said my version doesn't send/recieve pics from other phones. Well that's wht i get for buying it cuz it was pink! ****!


----------



## Sunny

Hahahaha. Mine is "smokey lilac." :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

Mine's dark grey. My track ball is broken, I can't scroll up. It has been like that for months now.


----------



## VelvetsAB

_There is an older version of the pearl and a newer version. It will also depend on where you are and what carrier you are with, to what BlackBerry is available for you....ie 3G, WiFi... There are also two different networks that a BlackBerry works on, just like other phones (although I do not think that makes a difference for how photos send, but it might)._


----------



## Sunny

That sucks. A few days ago my trackpad wouldn't click on any links online. I reset it and that fixed the problem. I've heard that Blackberry trackballs/pads get easily messed up when they are put in pockets. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

I know that the trackball gets messed because lint and other small debris gets in there and clogs it up, not sure why a pocket would mess up a trackpad though. Maybe because the pocket is constantly touching/moving against the pad or something?


----------



## Sunny

That's what I think. I've heard it's pretty common.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dedebird

gaaah just got off grounding.... lets hope i don't grounded again me and my bad grades........


----------



## Walkamile

Just popping in to say hello and do my part to get the numbers up. :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Hi Tess.

I got my phone yesterday and have played like a kid with it . Had to tune it to look like mine :wink:.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I haven't been on for like ever! I'm computerless  It broke....typical. lol.

I'm going to go watch the Rolex FEI World Cup tomorrow! I'm sooo excited


----------



## Sunny

Took my ACT today. Ehhh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvs2jump

Trying to study for my A+ cert. which means I went through the classes and understand how hardware/software work in a computer and how to diagnose and fix a problem. For some odd reason, I have no motivation right now to do it, just maybe the cruddy weather outside right now.


----------



## Walkamile

Went tractor shopping with hubby today. Looks like we will be buying!
Also went to an auction today to benefit a charity. Had a ball and spent a good chunk of money, but , like I told myself, it was for a good cause! :wink:


----------



## Carleen

Went to The Mane Event today! And then came home to a house with no power. It is back now, thank goodness.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I've been insanely busy lately you guys. Just got a new job and it pays well, but man working 45 hours a week is INSANE.


----------



## Vidaloco

Janita, do you get Nokia fairly reasonable? Just wondered since they are based there. 
Got a nice ride in on Saro today. She had a fit over wanting to eat hedge apples though. Almost put me into the hedge tree and they have nasty thorns. Someone told me they start to ferment into a sort of alcohol inside. Saro is a crack hedge hussy :lol:


----------



## Tymer

I'm supposed to be doing my AP Bio lab...Its rather unfun. Shhhh don't tell anyone I'm here... *shifty eyes*]

Edit: I just noticed my tagline has to do with this post. That's fun!


----------



## Vidaloco

Hey Tess (walkamile) I just read your ...is... So glad to hear your husband is getting interested in riding. I love that Tony rides with me. I never ride alone and its wonderful. Plus its great to have someone riding in front to break the spider webs.


----------



## Walkamile

Maureen, that's something I always kinda envied about you. Tony's riding with you and sharing your enjoyment with the horses. I think Don is opening himself up to experiencing this, and I 'm thrilled. I don't expect him to want to ride as much or for as long as I do, but I'll take what I can get. Who knows, maybe in a few years he'll be crazy about it like I am. 

I have a daydream about he and I going on overnights with the club, and we have our granddaughter with us. It's a nice daydream. :wink:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Haven't posted in a while. Well, now I'm bored at school (my friends went to the mall to buy lunch) so here I am. I've been such a bad lurker.


----------



## Vidaloco

Hi Sis! Now go pay attention in school :wink:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Hey, it was lunch! :lol: I'm way too much of a nerd to not pay attention in class :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Vidaloco said:


> Janita, do you get Nokia fairly reasonable? Just wondered since they are based there.
> Got a nice ride in on Saro today. She had a fit over wanting to eat hedge apples though. Almost put me into the hedge tree and they have nasty thorns. Someone told me they start to ferment into a sort of alcohol inside. Saro is a crack hedge hussy :lol:


Depends on the phone. My new one would be considered as "just a basic model" nowadays, even it's a techincal miracle compared to my old one (this new one includes camera and videocamera which were included in the old one too, but then besides it also for example MP3 player and FM radio). It cost 70 euros at an online store, got shipping for free. That's pretty cheap, but the the hottest and newest Nokias can be few hundred euros.

Hah. Maybe you should sent Saro at an AAH meeting :wink:? That's obviously a kind of sign of some kind of problem. Nah, just kidding.

Great to hear your hubby has shown interest toward riding, Tess .


----------



## Walkamile

It's official, tractor is on it's way to it's new home.....my place! :lol:

Had 4 truck loads, about 58 yards, of dead sand delivered today to redo the horse paddock this coming weekend. Thank god we have a tractor. That would be an awful lot of wheel barrel loads! :wink:


----------



## Luvs2jump

Waiting on my mother-in-law to call me so I can pick up her dog from the groomers, she's a miniature Saint Barnard pretty much. I'm so proud of her, she went though the puppy classes at Petsmart and then after that no one hasn't worked with her since so she had bad leash manners, since I've been taking her along with trips to vet's when she needs it, she's gotten better, I was proud of her today when I got her out of the truck and wasn't pulling.


----------



## TaMMa89

Geez I'm tired :shock:. Had the first practical project training day related to my college studies today (will have those every Wednesday during the rest of the school year), then had to drive 50kms to the school because of an exam in evening. Back home and then some homeworks.


----------



## Sunny

Have a huge anatomy test tomorrow on the muscular system. I haven't made below a 92 on a test in that class so far; that might change.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Great to hear your hubby has shown interest toward riding, Tess .[/QUOTE]
HEY i have a horse named tess as well


----------



## Vidaloco

Walkamile said:


> It's official, tractor is on it's way to it's new home.....my place! :lol:
> 
> Had 4 truck loads, about 58 yards, of dead sand delivered today to redo the horse paddock this coming weekend. Thank god we have a tractor. That would be an awful lot of wheel barrel loads! :wink:


Congratulations on your new tractor. I'm so thankful for ours when we have heavy stuff to do or need to move large piles of something. 
You'll find all sorts of uses for yours and soon you will be eying attachments


----------



## Walkamile

PintoTess, your horse Tess must be a very special girl! hehehe

Thanks Maureen. My back is feeling better already! Manual labor is hard on this old body! We've got a couple of attachments already coming with it, but you are correct, we're already looking for a few more. :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

Hubby worked this weekend so I rode his horse yesterday while he was gone. Don't tell!


----------



## TaMMa89

We don't, Maureen :lol:.

Happy Halloween ladies and fellas!


----------



## Sunny

Happy Halloween!  

I'm headed to the barn! Then I have to go finish my literary analysis on Great Expectations for AP English. And then study for yet another anatomy test.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Walkamile

Well, Halloween is over, onto the next holiday! Planning on having a houseful for Thanksgiving. Feeding people is one of my favorite things to do, so I'm looking forward to it!

Will be going to Equine Affair in Springfield , Mass next week. Will be with four horse buddies, should be a blast!

Scrapped the horse paddock and refilled with dead sand. Phew! Glad that job is done. Okay winter, I'm ready for ya!


----------



## TaMMa89

Lol, our next hoiday will be the Independence Day in December. 

Extra holiday, something that is always welcome :lol:.


----------



## Sunny

I'm so ready for Thanksgiving. Food= love.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

We already had thanksgiving. 

Remembrance Day is coming... not really a "holiday" but it is a stat day lol!


----------



## VanillaBean

Walkamile I'm going to the equine affair in mass too!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile

VanillaBean said:


> Walkamile I'm going to the equine affair in mass too!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wonderful! I'm looking forward to seeing Chris Cox, Stacey Westfall, Julie Goodnight and a few others. I'll be there for the whole 4 days. How about you?


----------



## Carleen

I was gonna go for a ride today, but the horses were out in the back forested half of the 10 acre pasture. Did not feel like tromping through 10 acres of mud to catch him.. lol. I really should teach him to come when I call.


----------



## VanillaBean

Walkamile said:


> Wonderful! I'm looking forward to seeing Chris Cox, Stacey Westfall, Julie Goodnight and a few others. I'll be there for the whole 4 days. How about you?


I'm going only Friday and Saturday . I didn't know Stacey westfall would be there? I thought she retired... I'm just excited to shop!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile

Yes, I am starting a shopping list too! I know I should go easy, but I'm shopping for my granddaughter and husband so I probably will go over budget. Oh well. Good thing EA only comes to New England once a year! :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

Weatherman says we are going to get our first hard freeze tonight. I've been busy all morning getting the horse trailer winterized and hoses drained. 
I'm not looking forward to the colder months. I've had Raynaud's for many years and it just keeps getting worse. Just FYI its part of the autoimmune disorder family Raynaud's phenomenon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rocky pony

I'm pulling an all-nighter tonight...I got a weird virus that gave me a ton of trouble sleeping, so that I wouldn't be able to get to sleep until crazy hours like 8am. :-|
I'm slowly recovering, I think, I hope, and have plans to stay at my girlfriend's Sunday night and she goes to bed at a decent hour, so I decided that I should do whatever necessary to get my sleeping schedule fixed by then...so I slept in as long as I could last night and tonight I will be staying up, hoping that I won't pass out until at least something like 9-10pm tomorrow night...we'll have to see how that goes.
I'm the kind of person who really needs my sleep, lol, I can't even function on less than 8 hours of sleep every single night, so staying up all night is a pretty tough one. Wish me luck and keep the black tea on tap! :lol:


----------



## Carleen

Good luck rocky pony - I'm totally the same way. Anything less than 7 hours and I can't function, less than 8 and I am super grumpy all day.


----------



## Walkamile

Maureen, so sorry you have this condition. How severe does it get for you?

Raining here, will have to get water wings for the horses in order for them to go into the field. Looks like a huge pond now!


----------



## TaMMa89

Ohh Maureen, that sounds nasty :sad:.


----------



## Benny

Hmm. Not much has been happening. Riding along the road is getting boring though. Pity there isn't many people riding around here.
What's everyone been up to?


----------



## Sunny

I've been running crazy with school and school activities. Thank goodness tomorrow is a holiday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoverofHorses

I've finally found time to get back on here! I've been so busy with school activities.


----------



## TaMMa89

Welcome back Loverofhorses.


----------



## LoverofHorses

Thanks!


----------



## Sunny

It is an absolutely beautiful day today, and I get to spend it riding. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Gues who've an extra holiday tomorrow? :wink:


----------



## dedebird

drawing for my 4-H meeting on saturday haha its ok i guess xD ok so i gotta say my sister is the anoyingest thing in the universe but i love her "hey you what do you think of my drawing" "OOOO its so lovely!" xD she can make anyone feel better xD my mom "i feel so fat" "your not fat mommy your not fat!" LOL you gotta love her!


----------



## Carleen

Oh wow so much drama here lately.. my bf is pretty sure that he caught his little brother's gf cheating on his little brother.. yikes!


----------



## Sunny

Awe, that sucks. ^

I had an awesome ride yesterday! The horses were lovely, even for my mom and brother. My mom did almost have a heart attack when Lex jumped a 1.5 foot log, though. Quite funny. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Drama is never fun. I've never been into that but recently noticed I've been sucked into my personal drama.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

well maybe 1000 but I'm not sure about a million.


----------



## TaMMa89

Nah, we'll reach million some day :wink:.

I'm still not sure if it happens in year 2020 or 2030 :lol:.


----------



## Katesrider011

So who likes video games?


----------



## Vidaloco

Happy happy Friday! Its raining poodles and kittens here.


----------



## Sunny

I love video games. I get to play COD Black Ops tonight. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shimla101

ooooh COD Black Ops...so buying that with my next paycheck!

Levelled up in Fallout New Vegas and killed 7 Deathclaws with onetime headshots using my Gobi Sniper .

Also, another day off tomorrow. YAY!


----------



## Sunny

I've only played Fallout a few times, but the times I did play it was pretty sick. 

The controls confused the heck out of me, but that's just because I'm so used to COD and Resident Evil controls. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shimla101

Do you play on PC? I have the PS3 version, so. Though, it took me hours and hours of dying in Fallout3 to be able to get through FNV. Which is leaps and bounds better than the previous, despite the miriad of minor glitches.


----------



## Sunny

I've played it on Xbox 360. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vidaloco

We went to the movies today. We saw Hereafter, it was very enjoyable.


----------



## PintoTess

i edont play video games. I am too busy with Tess to play them ahha! The same as facebook. I dont have that either and people are like :get facebook" and i just say i will never be on it!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I made chili & cornbread today!


----------



## Sunny

I don't do the whole Facebook thing. It's pointless, IMHO.

I have plenty of time for video games. At night before I go to bed, when I'm stuck at home with no transportation, plenty of chances. And it doesn't cost me any horsie time. 



I just saw Saw 3D. Yucky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

I love COD I play it all the time on my mac!


----------



## TaMMa89

I play Sims with my computer occasionally. And then some Facebook games.

It's Father's Day here. My mother took father and me to have a lunch outside because of that. Had to say, it wasn't very classy place...


----------



## Vidaloco

:lol: Janita one of my favorite cafes also sells bait for fishing. 
The lady that owns it makes the best pie in the county. Not very classy but yummy good


----------



## TaMMa89

Yep, sometimes not so classy places offer good food anyways.

Had to say, I didn't still like menu at that place. If I'm very honest, the food looked/was served like it that I started to wonder if I dare to eat it because I'm an emetophobist and food poisoning would be extremely scary experience to me :shock:. May I'm oversensitive because of my fear or accustomed to something else, but it didn't just look good for me. Besides that there was a drunken group of people sitting in a table next to us and they were very noisy and well... kind of vulgar.

It's a local pub/restaurant here and very smalltown-ish and I, actually and despite of this day, count it pretty cosy. You know those small towns and their local pubs and restaurants. They had a buffet table for the Father's Day.


----------



## Sunny

I am SO ready to go Christmas shopping. I love buying gifts for people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ oh same! And getting together with family and friends and celebrating Jesus's birth!


----------



## PintoTess

I cant wait to go shopping!!! mostly at equitana on thursday!!! cant wait  anyone else going as well?


----------



## Shimla101

I hate being awake at 3.45am :/


----------



## PintoTess

at least you have the forum!!!


----------



## Shimla101

That is so true!


----------



## AnitaAnne

my dog tried to eat my homework!!!


----------



## Carleen

My dog has been eating out kitty litter lately - SO GROSS.


----------



## PintoTess

kitty litter!!!! gross  my dog used to eat horse poop!!


----------



## Sunny

We're finally getting some rain here. Luckily it should be stopped by the time I go to the barn.


I got my ACT results yesterday. I made a 27. My whole family is really proud, but I know I can do better so I'm gonna retake it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

PintoTess said:


> kitty litter!!!! gross  my dog used to eat horse poop!!


My dog still does.


----------



## TaMMa89

AnitaAnne said:


> my dog tried to eat my homework!!!


That's so classic :wink:.

I'm dog-tired. Would also finish the pair of socks I started to knit in 2009.


----------



## PintoTess

Sunny said:


> We're finally getting some rain here. Luckily it should be stopped by the time I go to the barn.
> 
> 
> I got my ACT results yesterday. I made a 27. My whole family is really proud, but I know I can do better so I'm gonna retake it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


good work sunny!!! its rainin here as well  has been for a week now and my comp was called off because of it


----------



## Katesrider011

It's raining where I'm at too, I hope it won't be too muddy for a lesson tomorrow, which I think it will be :/ my instructor doesn't have an indoor arena


----------



## PintoTess

oh thats too bad  equitana tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ oh I hate the rain! The arena where I ride is totally flooded and it gets dark really quickly now so often I go to the barn, clean all the horse's stalls and then I don't even get enough time to ride!! Bummer much!


----------



## PintoTess

hahahah  i hate the rain sooo much!


----------



## Carleen

It's supposed to start snowing here this week.. noooooo!


----------



## PintoTess

Wow snow!!! i want it to snow here!!


----------



## Carleen

Yeah it's all cool and romantic and fun... until you have to live with it 4 months out of the year!! I love being in the snow when I'm on vacation in the mountains or something, but keep it away from my house! lol


----------



## PintoTess

ahahahah i would give my left thumb for it to snow just once here!


----------



## Carleen

It's actually funny - here in BC when you go up to any ski resort, 90% of the staff are Australian.


----------



## PintoTess

its cos we dont get snow here!!


----------



## Sunny

It never snows here. It did once last year, but within 24 hours it was all melted. Darn southern weather.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

^^ I feel your pain


----------



## Carleen

I'd switch either of you guys in a heartbeat! Cold, dark, wet winters are super depressing.


----------



## Katesrider011

^^yeah I bet it'd get old after seeing it everyday pretty much in winter


----------



## TaMMa89

We've been forecasted to get snow tomorrow.

Finally!


----------



## Sunny

I love our weather, because I hate cold. But I would really like atleast one white christmas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brithorse1996

We're foreccasted for rain tommorow 

so nothing new. And the snow around here is more like slush


----------



## Haley

I'm trying to pick classes for next quarter, and it's ridiculously difficult. =\


----------



## Haley

Oy, can't decide between stress management and first aid to fulfill my "health-related" credits.


----------



## TaMMa89

Yay, we got that snow 

Difficult choices, I remember those times Haley.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

yay! Our first snow of the year and so far it's a lot!!! I can't wait to ride in the snow!! Awesomely fun probably, it'll be my first time ever!


----------



## Carleen

It's just started snowing here as well!


----------



## Haley

Today we had our first snow as well. =)

Too bad I'm absolutely terrified to drive in the snow. Ahh. I was a wreck driving to campus today.


----------



## ridingismylife2

TaMMa89 said:


> Yay, we got that snow
> 
> Difficult choices, I remember those times Haley.



It's more like shlush here in Helsinki. :-|:?


----------



## Sunny

I want snow! The coldest it's been here so far is the low fortys, Farenheit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

It's official - there is snow on the ground here! Not a lot, but it's definitely sticking.


----------



## Katesrider011

Yeah snow sounds nice about right now...


----------



## Haley

Ackk. I can't decide what times I want for classes. Part of me wants to do most of them online, but then I know I "work" better in a real classroom environment. Hm.


----------



## Sunny

Tomorrow I'm bringing home my western saddle and other tack I want to sell to clean them up and take some pictures.

The saddle thread is already up, but I'm also going to post two English girths, three snaffles of different varieties, a set of purple polos, a pair of combo boots, brown braided reins, and possibly a rinky-dink English saddle. I need money for Christmas!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haley

Got it figured out.. I think? I did what I told myself I wouldn't do, and my first class is at 8:30. I'm soo not a morning person. But eh, I guess you gotta do what you gotta do.

Communications 101
Philosophy 101
Geology 101
Heath 174 (First Aid)

Whoo for getting my core classes out of the way.. nooot.


----------



## TaMMa89

Had my riding lesson today. It was ok, we practised turns on the quarters.

Are you switching from english to western, Sunny?


----------



## Sunny

Oh, no! I am an English rider, I just have a ton of extra tack I don't use. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

Cheyennes mom said:


> well maybe 1000 but I'm not sure about a million.


Pshhhh, girl, you trippin'.
We've already almost got 10,000!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Sorry... now when re-reading your message I think I misread it in the first time :lol:.


----------



## Sunny

Haha. No reason to apologize!  


I'm probably going to go on a quick ride today while I'm getting all of my tack. I want to ride Dixie, although I need to ride Sista. She is so obese that it's ridiculous. :lol: I don't know why she gets fed, she only gets ridden once at month at the max. And she gets sweet feed, at that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

Howdy do, y'all?


----------



## Shimla101

omg, I love summer! Yay for summer!
Looking out my window, it's such a beautiful morning, I really wish I had a horse on days like today!


----------



## Katesrider011

It's fall here


----------



## Sunny

We put our outdoor Christmas lights out today! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

^^Next weekend for us!


----------



## GreyRay

HOLY ALMOST DECEMBER! 

This Sucks! Like a high power walmart toilet! The ONLY thing I have to look foreword to all year in Indiana is the Christmas parade. And now I have to miss it! I wanna go! I wanna go! wanna wanna wanna!

Oh well, I'll get over myself...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

On Thanksgiving we're doing all of the indoor decorations, like the tree. I'm so excited!  

I have to help set up decorations for our Christmas parade this year for PRIDE club.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

Wow. My highschool graduation is exactly six months from today. So bitter sweet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Same here, I'm so ready to get out of high school!


----------



## Cowgirl101

Sunny said:


> On Thanksgiving we're doing all of the indoor decorations, like the tree. I'm so excited!
> 
> I have to help set up decorations for our Christmas parade this year for PRIDE club.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am the Christmas town play this year!
Normally my mum isn't in the spirit because my great grandmother die around Christmas, I was named after her.


----------



## Sunny

I am, too. But then again it makes me sad to think I'll never be this young again. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

That's sad about your great gran, Cowgirl.
Awesome about the play, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

Yeah..
I work back stage though, haha no dress sup for me.
Anyone know the true meaning of Christmas? (I hope so, lol)


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh yes I do!! Jesus's b-day!!  LUV YA JESUS!!! (I wonder how old he's turning...)


----------



## jess93

Weather has been rubbish today went for a long hack
Which was not a good idea as the ground was soo slippy and wet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

Cheyennes mom said:


> oh yes I do!! Jesus's b-day!!  LUV YA JESUS!!! (I wonder how old he's turning...)


Yep, probably very old... I asked my little cuz once she said, ''it's everyone's birthday." I smiled she was only 5.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^ aww haha that's cute!


----------



## Sunny

You know, Christmas isn't Jesus' actual birthday. It's the celebration of his birthday. Christmas was originally a Pagan holiday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

Sunny said:


> You know, Christmas isn't Jesus' actual birthday. It's the celebration of his birthday. Christmas was originally a Pagan holiday.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


True.. But people think he was born in the summer time.. or spring.


----------



## PintoTess

i dont know whta to believe lol


----------



## Katesrider011

Me either!


----------



## GreyRay

Dad said he was born mid September...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

and then.......lol


----------



## Benny

Haha. I have no idea when his birthday is! I don't really know much 'bout him.
But yay! Not long till Christmas! I'm gonna find some nice natural hair die, without any bleach and stuff.. And dye my horse chrismassy.. Maybe. Depends on how lazy I feel.

On a happy note. I'm finally going back to Pony Club! Next year. So long as my horse doesn't die, or anything like that. *Knocks wood* xD


----------



## PintoTess

awwww dot say that about your horse benny!!! lol  pc next year for me will be awesome as is every year. am starting showing!!!! ya!!!


----------



## Haley

I think I need a drink. >_>

Driving to and from campus made me a nervous wreck! _Everyone_ was slippin' and slidin'. I pretty much slid the entire way down to the road my house is on (very steep hill) and had ZERO brakes.


----------



## PintoTess

crap that would freak me out!!


----------



## Cowgirl101

I want a saddle bag for Christmas!
Anyone ready for Thanks Giving?


----------



## GreyRay

No, I am not ready for Thanksgiving. I really do not want to cook and clean up all that food mess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

GreyRay said:


> No, I am not ready for Thanksgiving. I really do not want to cook and clean up all that food mess.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Lol
I'm not ready for my insane family.


----------



## Sunny

I am extremely ready for Thanksgiving.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

What is everyone's favorite food for thanks giving?
My is probably stuffing.


----------



## Sunny

We make this jello salad. It's jello mix, made with gingerale instead of water. Then we mix pineapple/strawberries/whatever fruit you want, and pecans, and cream cheese, and you let it settle. It is the BEST stuff EVER.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

Sunny said:


> We make this jello salad. It's jello mix, made with gingerale instead of water. Then we mix pineapple/strawberries/whatever fruit you want, and pecans, and cream cheese, and you let it settle. It is the BEST stuff EVER.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I could live without the cream cheese.


----------



## Sunny

Oh, no, that's what makes it good! :lol:

Now I'm really hungry. We actually got a turkey this year, so that's exciting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

Sunny said:


> Oh, no, that's what makes it good! :lol:
> 
> Now I'm really hungry. We actually got a turkey this year, so that's exciting.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't like cream cheese, ewws. lol
I'm hungry to, but I have practice to go too... I'll probably eat late again.


----------



## Haley

Don't have to do anything for thanksgiving, I'm going over to my trainer house.


----------



## PintoTess

ummmm hate to be a party pooper, but...what is thanksgiving? we dont have it in Australia i dont think.......... :S


----------



## Sunny

To be extremely general, it's just how it sounds. It's the holiday where we give thanks. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

tahnx  we dont have it in Australia lol  what happens on thanksgiving?


----------



## Sunny

Usually people get with their family and friends and eat. The meal usually consists of turkey/ham, stuffing, etc. 

For my family the celebration is almost identical to Christmas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

Canadians celebrate Thanksgiving Day in October. 

The weather here has been colder than it's been in like 30 years! It's insane and I think I may move to Australia, or at least California or something lol.


----------



## PintoTess

thanx for the explaneation sunny 

move to australia!!!!!


----------



## Carleen

Haha I would love to. I have a friend who's there for a few months right now.
I am so sensitive to cold weather, I was definitely made to live in a warmer climate!


----------



## Cowgirl101

There's a lot of people from down under. I wish to go there one day!


----------



## Benny

Ew, I'm sensitive to cold too. Though, it can still get freezing here in Winter. Not to the point of snow though. And it's like the highest dial on a stove top, in Summer! :lol:


----------



## Katesrider011

Yeah Australia seems like an amazing place to visit.


----------



## Carleen

That sounds more like my kind of weather. I went to Mexico once (in January, mind you, but still) and I wore a sweater and pants the entire time...


----------



## PintoTess

Australai is AWESOME lol


----------



## Carleen

I bet it is!! I wonder how strange I would sound talking to Australians... Lol weird thought, I know. But when even I hear an Australian accent I can tell right away what it is. Canadian accent on the other hand... I wonder if anyone could guess? Haha


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh my gosh! I was at the barn mucking 7 paddocks one in which has 2 horses in it about 1 hour ago. and it's -2 degrees, but it's an arctic rush and chill so it feels like it's minus 20 (it even said so on the news!!) and so my hands, and my feet are still frozen!! Also, it didn't help that right when I was freezing to death the chain to lock one of the paddock doors was touching the electric fence, and I didn't realize it, so I went to lock the fence, and then I got shocked! I thought that it was just an avrage shock that you cometimes get, so I tried again and again, and now my hands hurt sooo bad!!!


----------



## PintoTess

awwwww poor you lol 

Australai is the best!!! i love our accent with all our words that only we use!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha yes poor me is right! It's been 2 and a half hours and they still hurt!!


----------



## PintoTess

awwww hurty hands  thats too bad  that means you cant ride now.


----------



## Cowgirl101

I just got back from kung-fu class. My teacher said, ''your so cute." I was like, :O. What I'm cute in kung-fu? What the flip?


----------



## PintoTess

everybody was kung-fu fighting...
da da da da....you know the song lol


----------



## Katesrider011

Those guys was fast as lightning Hi yah!


----------



## Sunny

No school until Monday! Woot woot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

^^Amen! Whoo!


----------



## PintoTess

Lucky!!!! i wish i disnt have to got to school  id rather ride allll day!!
oh and Sunny...how is sunny's breaking in going?


----------



## Sunny

I haven't been doing much lately. I'm still letting her grow a bit. She is HUGE! I mean, at least compared to how she was when I first got her. I'm planning on picking back up at the beginning of the year, if all goes well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

oh cool  how big is she?


----------



## Benny

Cowgirl101 said:


> I just got back from kung-fu class. My teacher said, ''your so cute." I was like, :O. What I'm cute in kung-fu? What the flip?


Haha! I'd kinda be like '...I'M MEANT TO BE SCARING THE DAYLIGHTS OUTTA YOU...' or killing..attacking.. whatever you do there.
Well, at least if you're cute, you can momentarily stun your killers! Good point there.


----------



## Cowgirl101

Benny said:


> Haha! I'd kinda be like '...I'M MEANT TO BE SCARING THE DAYLIGHTS OUTTA YOU...' or killing..attacking.. whatever you do there.
> Well, at least if you're cute, you can momentarily stun your killers! Good point there.


Lol yeah..
I wanted to throw a spoon at her head and run for it.


----------



## Sunny

PintoTess said:


> oh cool  how big is she?


She's somewhere around 15 hands. Growing like a weed, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

hahah lol


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> She's somewhere around 15 hands. Growing like a weed, too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I dunno why, but for some strange reason the phrase "Growing like a weed" Makes me smile. One of my weird things I guess


----------



## Vidaloco

Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate it. We chucked the turkey this year and are having ham. Just me and the hubby too, seems everyone is working this year. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

Katesrider011 said:


> I dunno why, but for some strange reason the phrase "Growing like a weed" Makes me smile. One of my weird things I guess


I know what you mean.
It has a negative connotation, but it's usually said with an endearing tone. It's almost paradoxial. :lol:

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!
Only a few more hours before I get to stuff my face. :lol:


----------



## Carleen

The real snow has started! It's coming down hard and there's already a foot or snow on the ground. 
Here's hoping my work closes early! lol


----------



## Cowgirl101

Happy thanks giving.


----------



## PintoTess

um happy thanksgiving? hahahah


----------



## TaMMa89

Vidaloco said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate it. We chucked the turkey this year and are having ham. Just me and the hubby too, seems everyone is working this year.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



That made me want to have some Christmas ham... looking forward it :wink:.


----------



## PintoTess

oh me too!!! yaya not long now! 30 days or so


----------



## Cowgirl101

How was eveyone's holiday?


----------



## PintoTess

huh? when? lol  did i miss somthing?


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> huh? when? lol  did i miss somthing?


lol
Thanks Giving for North America.


----------



## PintoTess

OH OK!!!! hahahahah shows how dumb i am lol


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> OH OK!!!! hahahahah shows how dumb i am lol


lol It's okay, your from down under..
I hope it's warmer there then here, I had to drink hot coco to warm up.


----------



## PintoTess

oh it is 36+ degrees here!!!! boiling!!! poor horses!


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> oh it is 36+ degrees here!!!! boiling!!! poor horses!


136*F?
If it rain, there would be ice on the car. After a few hours. I'm suposse to ride tomorrow, I better warm up the horse.


----------



## Katesrider011

Cowgirl101 said:


> 136*F?
> If it rain, there would be ice on the car. After a few hours. I'm suposse to ride tomorrow, I better warm up the horse.


96*F is 36 degrees celsius


----------



## Cowgirl101

Katesrider011 said:


> 96*F is 36 degrees celsius


I don't use casuist. D:


----------



## Katesrider011

Aussies do though. I was just translating


----------



## Sunny

It's been in the 70s all day. (F)


----------



## Cowgirl101

Katesrider011 said:


> Aussies do though. I was just translating


Thanks.
I have some friends down there but I don't know much what it beside the animals that live there. I what to go there one day..


----------



## PintoTess

hahahah well it is HOT!!!!lol  australai is the best place to be i reckon!!!

oh and this thread will make a million replies dont ya think?


----------



## Sunny

It's definitely going to make one million. :wink:

So my and my boyfriend's two year anniversary is Sunday. He has to do a really crappy shift at work, which sucks. But he's still taking me out to eat, so it's all good. :lol:
I'm making him a cookie cake. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

congrats sunny  mmmmm cookie cake lol


----------



## Cowgirl101

North America is a frozen place, I have a blanket on..


----------



## PintoTess

hahaha ni was out washing a grubby little horse in the boiling hot for tomorrow. and i fell off my shetty and hurt my butt!!  ow


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> hahaha ni was out washing a grubby little horse in the boiling hot for tomorrow. and i fell off my shetty and hurt my butt!!  ow


Ouches!


----------



## PintoTess

hahaha its not funny!!!! i think its broken! the thing is mum wasnt home and i needed to go an get tess's grooming box from the shed and i just COULDNT be bothered to walk, so jumped on *usually* quiet Zorro. well he took off and would not stop and i went flying off and into a fence post. got up had a little yell and swear and then got back on, same thing happened he wouldnt stop, i knind fell/jumped off and he ran away with a lead rope hanging off his halter. While im yell "you little ******* wait till i get my hands on you!".
so not funny!!!


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> hahaha its not funny!!!! i think its broken! the thing is mum wasnt home and i needed to go an get tess's grooming box from the shed and i just COULDNT be bothered to walk, so jumped on *usually* quiet Zorro. well he took off and would not stop and i went flying off and into a fence post. got up had a little yell and swear and then got back on, same thing happened he wouldnt stop, i knind fell/jumped off and he ran away with a lead rope hanging off his halter. While im yell "you little ******* wait till i get my hands on you!".
> so not funny!!!


 I didn't say it was funny. I like the name Zorro, mostly because of the movie. lol


----------



## PintoTess

Cowgirl101 said:


> I didn't say it was funny. I like the name Zorro, mostly because of the movie. lol


 
hey chill lol  jokes.....and before anyone says anything i know hoping onto an evil shetalnd bareback when no one was home was the wrong thing to do and i realise that now lol. :?:wink:

and cowgirl101, do you talk to FifiBay alot? hahah i think its you at least, she always is talking to you when we are in class lol, me and her are best friends....:wink:


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> hey chill lol  jokes.....and before anyone says anything i know hoping onto an evil shetalnd bareback when no one was home was the wrong thing to do and i realise that now lol. :?:wink:
> 
> and cowgirl101, do you talk to FifiBay alot? hahah i think its you at least, she always is talking to you when we are in class lol, me and her are best friends....:wink:


Lol okay, sorry I'm a but jumpy on this forum. People dissing me.
I would get my head shot off if I rode when no one was home, lol.
Yea I talk to fif, we are friends. lol
What she say about me? I'm nosy lol


----------



## PintoTess

no she said nothing about you, just that she is talking to you lol  no worries, some people on this forum can be dragons, say the wrong thing and BOOM! lol


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> no she said nothing about you, just that she is talking to you lol  no worries, some people on this forum can be dragons, say the wrong thing and BOOM! lol


lol
Tell her hi.
I have to go shalom.


----------



## PintoTess

hahahah lol  i will tell Rylee (fifi)you said hi. will see her tomorrow at pony club  bye bye.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

PintoTess said:


> hey chill lol  jokes.....and before anyone says anything i know hoping onto an evil shetalnd bareback when no one was home was the wrong thing to do and i realise that now lol. :?:wink:
> 
> and cowgirl101, do you talk to FifiBay alot? hahah i think its you at least, she always is talking to you when we are in class lol, me and her are best friends....:wink:


 
oh my gosh I've had the same thing!! I just step on a little 11hh shetland pony thinking 'oh I'm going for a pony ride' and then she takes off. Little devils.


----------



## Sunny

I haven't been to the barn since Wednesday, it's killing me.
I'm going today before I have to go to my Aunt's for the big family Thanksgiving thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ ya the weather's been so cold that I haven't been there since Tuesday when I almost froze to death and then got shocked by the electric fence 3 times (long story!!) because I had to muck all the paddocks. I have to go again sometime today to do it all over again and now I'm extra bundled up! Hopefully I'll get to ride Cheyenne. I've never been to the barn in the winter before, so I don't really know what I shouldn't do or what I can do all I want so hopefully there'll be someone there!


----------



## Sunny

The only thing I like about winter when it comes to horses is the smell of warm horses.
I hate their winter coats--hard to groom and we both get shocked when I pet them.
I hate mucking stalls with frozen fingers.
I hate getting waterX4 from the pond.
I hate pulling the hay from the loft.
I hate spooky horses.
I hate the mud.
I hate the wind.

I could go on and on forever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha ya I totally agree!


----------



## Carleen

Hahahaha - I came home today after being away for 2 days and my mom says "Carleen you HAVE to see what I made!!!" so she pulls it out and it's a wreath made of horse treats with a little tag that says "To Flash, Love Santa!"

She denies it, but I think she likes being "Grandma"


----------



## GreyRay

^Lolz! That is funny!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Carleen said:


> Hahahaha - I came home today after being away for 2 days and my mom says "Carleen you HAVE to see what I made!!!" so she pulls it out and it's a wreath made of horse treats with a little tag that says "To Flash, Love Santa!"
> 
> She denies it, but I think she likes being "Grandma"


 
haha that's soo awesome!!


----------



## Carleen

Here's a picture of it, a crappy cellphone picture, but it gets the idea across!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha!! That's awesome!!


----------



## Sunny

To sweet. 

So I went to the barn today.... Sunny is a muddy monster. She looks like a bay, not a chestnut. And I couldn't even groom her because I was dressed nicely and had to stay clean for a family get-together. I'm going to beg my mom to take me tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

How is everyone's day?


----------



## PintoTess

yeah ok 
I won champion today at pony club  woot wooot go me and tess


----------



## Sunny

Congrats, Tess.


Happy two-year-anniversary to me and Tyler!
The cookie cake turned out better than I expected. Tyler is on his way over right now, so I'll let y'all know how the taste test goes. Hopefully we both won't get food poisoning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Congrats on you two, Sunny.

Ok day here. Just sitting inside and relaxing.


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> yeah ok
> I won champion today at pony club  woot wooot go me and tess


Awesome!
What type of riding do you do? Western or English?


----------



## PintoTess

english  i am so happy that tesss wroked well. 75.5% in dressage is ok too


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> english  i am so happy that tesss wroked well. 75.5% in dressage is ok too


 I don't know much on Dressage. But you walk, trot and canter in circles and shape. What more is there?


----------



## Saskia

Congrats Tess - what zone are you in? I've never seen those bright orange jumpers before  

Cowgirl - Dressage is very complex and requires a lot of work to perfect it... that is a great score Tess!

Sunny - Cookie cake sounds wonderful...I've never had a cookie cake but I really want one now. I admire you for having a two year relationship, I can never seem to get even nearly that far. They're harder than they look!


----------



## Cowgirl101

Saskia said:


> Congrats Tess - what zone are you in? I've never seen those bright orange jumpers before
> 
> Cowgirl - Dressage is very complex and requires a lot of work to perfect it... that is a great score Tess!
> 
> Sunny - Cookie cake sounds wonderful...I've never had a cookie cake but I really want one now. I admire you for having a two year relationship, I can never seem to get even nearly that far. They're harder than they look!


I'm more of a western girl. Barrels, roping and stuff. 
All riding time a lot of work. Like roping,


----------



## PintoTess

Saskia said:


> Congrats Tess - what zone are you in? I've never seen those bright orange jumpers before
> 
> Cowgirl - Dressage is very complex and requires a lot of work to perfect it... that is a great score Tess!
> 
> Sunny - Cookie cake sounds wonderful...I've never had a cookie cake but I really want one now. I admire you for having a two year relationship, I can never seem to get even nearly that far. They're harder than they look!


 
im in zome 25 and i go to cessnock pony club 
Dressage is a lot more complex than trotting and cantering in circles lol.


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, Saskia. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

ya i want a cookie cake as well now! i have had an oreo cookie cake but not just a cookie cake lol. Did you say you made it Sunny?


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> im in zome 25 and i go to cessnock pony club
> Dressage is a lot more complex than trotting and cantering in circles lol.


Yeah I'm western or bareback kind of girl. But watching the AA class dressage it's cool! Though I still don't know what to do..


----------



## PintoTess

I like Reining ALOT but i think that western pleasure is a little boring to watch, the lope is more like a limp lol. but that is just my opinion. Think or reining as the western version of dressage just a little easier im doing dressage in my avatar. the pic was from yesterday loil  the attached pic is also of us doing dressage yesterday :wink:isnt it funny when the photographer always takes pics when you look stupid and doesnt get the good parts of the dressage test lol :lol:


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> I like Reining ALOT but i think that western pleasure is a little boring to watch, the lope is more like a limp lol. but that is just my opinion. Think or reining as the western version of dressage just a little easier im doing dressage in my avatar. the pic was from yesterday loil  the attached pic is also of us doing dressage yesterday :wink:isnt it funny when the photographer always takes pics when you look stupid and doesnt get the good parts of the dressage test lol :lol:


Lol yeah, once I ache my back to see by the hooves of the horse. It bad lol.

English is a lot different from Western. If I ask it will sound like a critique..


----------



## Sunny

Yeah, I made it, Tess.
I was too full to eat any today, so I still don't know how good it is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

I sm never to full to eat cake lol 
hahah i know i look bad in the pic, but hey, it was the part that i was doing horrible in lol. I agree that western is a lot differetn to english lol.


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> I sm never to full to eat cake lol
> hahah i know i look bad in the pic, but hey, it was the part that i was doing horrible in lol. I agree that western is a lot differetn to english lol.


No the only thing are bad.
Look like the saddle in to far up.
Looks like the stirrups are to high.
Everything is good beside those.


----------



## Saskia

I like the American "Cookie Dough Icecream", occasionally I see it around Australia but not much, only Baskin and Robbins really. 

Australia doesn't use the term cookie at all do we? (asking other aussies) Maybe we have "biscuit cakes".


----------



## Sunny

I love cookie dough ice cream! :lol:

I don't think Tess' stirrups are too high at all.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

no we use cookie as well. biscuit cake sounds a bit weird dont you think? i thought my stirrups we ok, and i think my saddle slipped back a little, it may just be the angel of the shot and the angle of the saddle cloth, but i really dont want this to turn into a critique.


----------



## Cowgirl101

Well in Western stirrups are lower.. So that could be it.


----------



## PintoTess

well in western you dont post to the trot so there really is no need to have them shorter  do you do reining?


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> well in western you dont post to the trot so there really is no need to have them shorter  do you do reining?


Western post.. I do, my trainer did but he quit lessons. Many western people do that I seen.

Well to in a show, I don't. Why?


----------



## Sunny

Many in western _saddles_ post, but if you are actually riding western, as in riding a western trained horse, then you should not have to post. In many western disciplines the whole goal of training is to make the horse so smooth that you don't _need_ to post. Western pleasure is a prime example.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

Sunny said:


> Many in western _saddles_ post, but if you are actually riding western, as in riding a western trained horse, then you should not have to post. In many western disciplines the whole goal of training is to make the horse so smooth that you don't _need_ to post. Western pleasure is a prime example.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sometimes I forget to and just go with the horse.
In barrels, which is what I ride. You don't have to worry of a trot, you gallop and lope. Or roping you lope.


----------



## Sunny

Yes, I used to barrel race, myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

Sunny said:


> Yes, I used to barrel race, myself.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I like it. I also do poles, and trying roping soon. I need a lot more practice..
And just western, nothing in shows but just riding around.


----------



## Sunny

It's fun, but not really my cup of tea.
I'm an English girl, all the way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseChic

I hope we reach a million replies!


----------



## Cowgirl101

Sunny said:


> It's fun, but not really my cup of tea.
> I'm an English girl, all the way.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I want to learn to jump.
But I'm western!


----------



## Sunny

Jumping is amazing. One of the coolest feelings in the world.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

In my opinion for dressage ideally your stirrups would be longer. Although, because you are not riding in a dressage saddle (is it a Close Contact or AP?) longer stirrups probably would not suit, and may look strange. 

I've always wanted to try western.


----------



## Strange

I'm totally just going to jump on this thread even though I have no idea what the current discussion is. 

1) I love jumping. 
2) Western is fun as well, but I can only take it in small doses before I get bored.


----------



## Cowgirl101

I jump bareback over logs it's great though the time I fall off and I was riding double then girl fell on me. 

Like the first time I rode jody in a trot in the pasture it felt like flying.
Or loping on Whisper, it felt like I was a storm clouds, he was bumpy.


----------



## Saskia

Its always weird when I see the words "lope" and "sorrel". I have to stop and think about what they are for a moment, then I am like "oooh canter and chestnut". Do English riders in America call it chestnut or sorrel?

Hey, is there a horse colour called "odd-bald"? I know there is skewbald and piebald, but I was playing a trivia game the other night and 3 out of 5 were correct, and odd-bald was a correct one. I was thinking maybe it was just a term I had never heard.


----------



## Cowgirl101

Saskia said:


> Its always weird when I see the words "lope" and "sorrel". I have to stop and think about what they are for a moment, then I am like "oooh canter and chestnut". Do English riders in America call it chestnut or sorrel?
> 
> Hey, is there a horse colour called "odd-bald"? I know there is skewbald and piebald, but I was playing a trivia game the other night and 3 out of 5 were correct, and odd-bald was a correct one. I was thinking maybe it was just a term I had never heard.


Sorrel and Chestnut are to different colors.
Chestnut is a light color.
Sorrel is darker the chestnut, sorrel is like a brown red.
Shalom everyone.


----------



## Sunny

I have always been taught that they are the same. There are different shades within them, but chestnut and sorrel are the same color/gene.

Saskia, I am an American English rider and I call it chestnut. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strange

Chestnut and sorrel are genetically the same. 
I was told in one of my Equine Science classes that generall sorrel refers to a horse that is totally uniform in color (i.e. mane, tail, and body are all the same) while a chestnut horse refers to one that has perhaps a slightly lighter or darker mane and tail. 

Personally, I just call them all chestnut.


----------



## Saskia

Sunny said:


> I have always been taught that they are the same. There are different shades within them, but chestnut and sorrel are the same color/gene


Same, to me you can get different shades in chestnut but they're always chestnut.

Now that we're onto colours, does anyone know why the colour bay is called bay?

I don't think I would be posting nearly this much if I didn't have to be busy packing  Horseforum is such a great distraction


----------



## Strange

o_o That is a really good question, Saskia. 
I have no idea. The only thing I can think of is that there's something called the Bayberry tree and apparently a bay can also be a certain type of laurel or magnolia plant. Maybe it has something to do with the color of parts of those plants? Or perhaps it's because bay horses were most commonly associated with packs of dogs hunting (since bay is arguably the most common horse color), and they bay at their quarry?  I dunno.


----------



## Saskia

I like the idea of the hunting dogs "baying". Sounds somewhat plausible. I'm going to google it.


----------



## PintoTess

hahaha havent been looking at this thread for a while, whats the topic this time?


----------



## Saskia

Okay I found out. 

"Badius" was the latin word for reddish brown, chestnut colour. The Old French used a derivitive of this: "bai" to describe a colour. I imagine from there we just appropriated the spelling for English or other languages, and is now used almost exclusively as a horse colour.


----------



## PintoTess

oh so we are talking about colour now  kool. Does anyone like pintos at all?


----------



## Saskia

I like pintos lots!


----------



## TaMMa89

Pintos are great . So yes I do like them.


----------



## TaMMa89

Sorry for a double post, but about dressage and such, I agree with this:



Saskia said:


> In my opinion for dressage ideally your stirrups would be longer. Although, because you are not riding in a dressage saddle (is it a Close Contact or AP?) longer stirrups probably would not suit, and may look strange.
> 
> I've always wanted to try western.


Tho I'm not all sure of your saddle. I'd go longer stirrups with an all-purpose saddle too, but I'm not sure how it'd work e.g. with jumping saddle. Perhaps not so comfort?

Ah, I'm just a lesson rider and not so wise in things like that .


----------



## Strange

Ooh, thanks for the info, Saskia! I googled it as well but got lazy and didn't really want to sift through websites so I just looked up definitions for the word "bay" lol. I mean after all, we named chestnuts after a tree. xD

I, also, am a fan of pintos. Surprisingly. Of course I never really liked them until I ended up with one. Funny how that works, no? xD


----------



## Cowgirl101

I had a bad day...


----------



## Saskia

What happened?


----------



## Cowgirl101

Saskia said:


> What happened?


My cusion and I got into a big disagreement. I cried, which I never cry over this stuff. Normal I would have slapped her but thta's not good too.
I'm stressed out big time and I finally popped..:-( 
Any stress advice?
Thanks for asking.


----------



## Sunny

As much of a cliche as it is, deep breaths really do help.
And a big whiff of warm, fluffy horses does the trick quite nicely, as well. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

Sunny said:


> As much of a cliche as it is, deep breaths really do help.
> And a big whiff of warm, fluffy horses does the trick quite nicely, as well. :wink:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yea horses do help. Thanks.
But I haven't rode for a week, I'm in a crew, karate, life, school, writing and stuff. I have to time. I cried in the middle of class but all the stress, but my friends were there to help me. 

I also found a riding lesson for $25 a hour near me. I'm like , I probably going to check it tomorrow. I will ride there once a week if it's good. 
I haven't been to a good stables in months since my last trainer quit. 
Any advice on that?
Thanks for listening that make me happy.


----------



## Sunny

$25 an hour? That's a steal!
If the place is decent then go for it.
I wish I had a stable with prices that cheap.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

Sunny said:


> $25 an hour? That's a steal!
> If the place is decent then go for it.
> I wish I had a stable with prices that cheap.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Lol, okay thanks.

I tell you how is going if I go tomorrow. 

It used to be $45, and I didn't have that money. But $25 is a deal, my last trainer was like free. A little work here and there.


----------



## PintoTess

hope you are ok cowgirl  Rode tess yesterday bareback and no bridle getting attacked my plovers. Tess was an angel


----------



## Saskia

Stress advice - walk away. I have had disagreements with one of my flatmates so many times I have started packing, ready to go away - I have nowhere to go but I figured nowhere is better than here. 

What helps me - I stop I remember that my emotions are totally created by me. While other people effect what I perceive my emotions are from me, not from anyone else and not from the outside. When I remember that I start to think "why am I upset?" Have words or actions hurt me? They're not mine, they're someone elses, therefore someone elses problem. 

Then I remind myself that I don't need that person, in fact I don't need anyone, it might be nice to have friends or family or flatmates, but I don't NEED them. I can survive on my own, I can be happy on my own, the others are just a bonus, so why care what they say? If they're not going to be nice, then they're not worth my time. 

It always works out, they apologise, I move on because I am forgiving. But I let go of the anger, the sadness and frustration, and that annoys the person more than almost anything else I could do  

Its funny that you had an argument with your cousin, last night I recconnected with mine online. I haven't seen her for two years, but up until a year or so ago she was my only cousin. I started talking to her and found out she is saving desperately for a car. I offered to give her my old car that I was selling if she wants it, and she was very happy. I haven't made an effort really ever, so this I think is a step in the right direction. 

$25 for a lesson is good...make sure they're good instructors though.


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> hope you are ok cowgirl  Rode tess yesterday bareback and no bridle getting attacked my plovers. Tess was an angel


I only ride once or twice a week. But with this stables I hope I can go there once a week.


----------



## PintoTess

i dont get lessons at all, im self taught


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> i dont get lessons at all, im self taught


I did most of my self taught. 
But I think lesson would be good and fun.


----------



## PintoTess

fun yes


----------



## Strange

I stopped taking lessons when I went to college. Mostly because I can't afford them anymore. But I've taken lessons for 14 years, so I'm confident that I can re-school my horse just to get him back into shape. I've also started some youngsters on dressage and jumping so I can do that too. Just if I want to do more I need to continue taking lessons.


----------



## PintoTess

I have educated tess my self  and im happy with the way she is now  she was green broken when we first got her being only broken in for 2 weeks but she was quiet and smart so we got her


----------



## Saskia

That's good, I'm going to educate my horse up to my level of knowledge but after that I will take lessons, I think there is always more to learn.


----------



## Sunny

There is ALWAYS more to learn.

This is a big problem you see in training. People let their ego get in the way. They want to be able to say, "I trained Fluffy alllllll by myself!" so then they go beyond their limits and end up ruining a horse. 

Would it be nice to say I did all of Sunny's undersaddle work? Ofcourse. But, if I run into a problem or feel overwhelmed, you can bet I won't hesitate one second to ask for help. I'm not going to let my ego ruin my horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

oh i am not saying that i am up myself and that for training my own horse, just saying that i have trained Tess the way that is effective and the way i want her to learn. I read alot, so i learn alot from books and try that, or i ask pony club the older people that is asnd they have helped me heaps. i ask for help all the time but i am the one that puts it all into action. you can never ever learn all there is about training. And i havent ruined Tess. Im not starting an argurment here, i just dont want you to think that i ahve ruined my horse because i trained her myself.


----------



## Sunny

I wasn't talking directly to you, Tess. I was just speaking generally, adding on to what Saskia said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

yeah i knew that lol, i was also just stating a point


----------



## Fifi Bay

lets try and just make this thread get as high as we can !!!! LOL 

my horses name is Fifi LOL, you said write anything LOL1!!!


----------



## Katesrider011

My horse's name is Kate!


----------



## Sunny

My horse's name is Sunny.



:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

My horses name is Tess, duh!


----------



## Carleen

My horse's name is Flash.


----------



## PintoTess

awwww flash is cute  does anyone like showing? as in hack classes and dressage and jumping?


----------



## Carleen

I used to show lots in hack classes, dressage and a little bit of jumping (only in schooling shows though) but I haven't in a loooong time. When Flash gets a bit older and better trained (lol) I will show him a bit!


----------



## PintoTess

awesome!!! me and Tess are starting next year yay!


----------



## Sunny

Sunny is hopefully going to be an eventer. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

Yay! The lady I bought Flash from was going to event him. I honestly think he could be good at it, but we'll see! He's going to have to grow up a bit and learn the basics before we even start thinking about competing.


----------



## Sunny

Sunny hasn't even been ridden yet. LOL.

I bought her to do hunters, but she is doing passages in the pasture so I couldn't keep her from dressage. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

wow sunny! passages in the paddock! hope she gets to be an eventer


----------



## Sunny

She really does! Or atleast comes close. :lol:

You know, I've never actually seen her do a working trot--it's always extended.
She's telling me she's gonna go to Rolex. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

thats like tess, see my avatar? thats her natural extended canter lol  why not just keep sunny as a dressage horse and not an eventer?


----------



## Sunny

In eventing dressage would be in included within the events, so she'd still be doing dressage, but I'd also get to do cross-country and show jumping. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

oh yeah i know that dressage is in eventing  but if she has the talent to do passages in the paddock i would keep her as a dressager. but then again you have the joy of showjumping and cross country in eventing!!!


----------



## Saskia

My horses name is Samson and I am worried he'll never be good at anything 

But he is the quietest 3 year old I have EVER seen.


----------



## Cowgirl101

Saskia said:


> My horses name is Samson and I am worried he'll never be good at anything
> 
> But he is the quietest 3 year old I have EVER seen.


Train him, work work. that how I got Jody to do anything.

Going to the stables in a few hours. I'm nervous. 
I also found another stables English and Western. For $30 a hour, If i go there it will be jumping for sure,


----------



## Carleen

Saskia - that's exactly how my boy is! He's a three year old tb and is the most level headed horse I've ever worked with. I love it that way so it won't bother me much if he never becomes anything special, I'm happy just bumming around on trails or whatever with him if that's all he's good at.


----------



## PintoTess

im showing next year  id like to event but its soooo expenxive!


----------



## Carleen

I'm probably going to enter in a few small shows next year. Flash's old owner wants me to enter him in some of the local Sporthorse shows since they recently added a Thoroughbred division. I'll probably just enter him in the walk/trot stuff for fun. I honestly think he'd make a an awesome hack horse - he totally has the right personality for it and I really like those shows.

Paying for them is going to suck though lol. The last time I showed I still had my parents paying for my riding..


----------



## PintoTess

hahah i just bought my own show jacket 2 weeks ago  and yellow joddies lol  just need a helmet and that now....


----------



## Fifi Bay

lol peoples hahaha, iam just going to post another reply to get our numbers up LOL !!!! i cant wait to see how many we can get (replies) lol


----------



## PintoTess

yay me neither!!!!


----------



## Carleen

I just plan on using my old show clothes... if they don't fit anymore I'll MAKE them fit haha.


----------



## PintoTess

hahaha use the force lol  i mean as in FORCE them on lol.


----------



## Carleen

That's the plan! Lol, I honestly don't think I've grown much since then anyways so I'm hoping!


----------



## Saskia

I've still got my jackets and helmets and stuff for showing from when I was a young teen. It will probably still all fit me...shame I hate showing! 

Yeah I am going to break Samson in...but even the best training and work can't make up for ability, or lack there of. He's not pretty enough, or has nice enough movement, for show or dressage, which is fine. I was hoping on doing some endurance, polox, horse ball etc but he's just had a growth spurt and I think he is going to be too big  

So if he can't jump (he's a standie so I am not expecting him to) he won't be good for much except trails 

He will be a great trail horse for someone though.


----------



## PintoTess

i love showing!!!! i still need to get my helmet and stuff, how come you hate showing?


----------



## Sunny

I'm hopefully getting show stuff next year, when I plan on starting some shows.
I love shows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

ive never ridden in one but we have little pony club "shows". they are fun and i won champion at out last 4 so we do pretty well in them  i was sying to get my show jacket and as soon as i got home from equitana i had it and my new yellow joddies, boots, spurs and that on seeing how i look. the jacket is a little big though....


----------



## Cowgirl101

I love showing, though it's western. 
I found a small stables! $25 a hour, no saddle until I earn it. 

Next summer, I could take jumping for $30 a hour.


----------



## Carleen

I love that no saddle until you earn it rule. A good friend of mine started riding at a place with that rule (when she was like 6) and to this day she still has the most fantastic seat of anyone I know, especially bareback.


----------



## Cowgirl101

Carleen said:


> I love that no saddle until you earn it rule. A good friend of mine started riding at a place with that rule (when she was like 6) and to this day she still has the most fantastic seat of anyone I know, especially bareback.


Some places have that rule or Lunge line rule.

But I love bareback so... Though it seems hard lesson once a week and I have 3 horses to ride at home... NO time..:-(


----------



## Saskia

It might just be my experience but I find the showing world very petty. 

There is a rather limited "type" of horse and if your horse isn't that then you won't win, rarely place. Also, regardless of how good the horse and rider is, often unless you have nice gear that always is expensive you won't get a look in. 

You get bad riders forcing their horses in unnatural frames and still winning. Showing is one of those horse competitions where you can buy your way to the top. Not to mention that the same horses always win, you can pick the winners without seeing the class, its not because they are good, its because "good judges" pick these horses, if a judge doesn't then they might not be invited back. 

Also, I see rider classes in one ring with one judge and then a different one, same horses, in a different ring and an entirely different set of horses get called in. They behave the same, ride the same, but its totally subjective. 

I'm not saying its bad all the time, it can be really fun, but it isn't for me.


----------



## PintoTess

Saskia said:


> It might just be my experience but I find the showing world very petty.
> 
> There is a rather limited "type" of horse and if your horse isn't that then you won't win, rarely place. Also, regardless of how good the horse and rider is, often unless you have nice gear that always is expensive you won't get a look in.
> 
> You get bad riders forcing their horses in unnatural frames and still winning. Showing is one of those horse competitions where you can buy your way to the top. Not to mention that the same horses always win, you can pick the winners without seeing the class, its not because they are good, its because "good judges" pick these horses, if a judge doesn't then they might not be invited back.
> 
> Also, I see rider classes in one ring with one judge and then a different one, same horses, in a different ring and an entirely different set of horses get called in. They behave the same, ride the same, but its totally subjective.
> 
> I'm not saying its bad all the time, it can be really fun, but it isn't for me.


i understand this fully. i have been told this many times.


----------



## Saskia

Saying that PC shows can be great  Do you have sporting at yours?


----------



## Sunny

That's why I love technical shows, ie, SJN XCN etc.

The judges can't pick the best equipment or prettiest horse, because it's about technical faults.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GarlicBread

hey guys. I'm at school, done with my work so I thought I'd come here.  Only 3 more hours to go! :lol:


----------



## Cowgirl101

GarlicBread said:


> hey guys. I'm at school, done with my work so I thought I'd come here.  Only 3 more hours to go! :lol:


No school for me today.


----------



## PintoTess

lucky


----------



## Carleen

I'm tired. I had to go to a work meeting at 8:45am this morning on my day off! Not fair.


----------



## Strange

College = win. 

I take my laptop to class for notes and also hang out here. And in between class I just hop over to the library and surf the web.


----------



## Sunny

That's how school pretty much is for me, Strange. I have a club first block, where all I do is get on my phone, and then I go to the computer lab during my lunch. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

I'm hoping to go back to school next year, but if it means selling Flash I won't be going. I don't mind waiting to go back.


----------



## PintoTess

i have my laptop so im happy. im actually in class right now, in child studies and we are typing out notes. we *supposed* to be typing out notes but i cant be bothered. it is the end of the year and our reports are written out and we get them to tomorrow. mine will ber ok hopefully.


----------



## Cowgirl101

I'm looking or a college. 
I have a test tomorrow, I know I'm not going to pass it. I was sick for a whole week, no time to study. For a fact I don't even know what to study.


----------



## PintoTess

hahah we have done ALL our test, luckily and i hope my report is ok :/ it should be 
Strange: your avatar pic hores is stunning!!!


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> hahah we have done ALL our test, luckily and i hope my report is ok :/ it should be
> Strange: your avatar pic hores is stunning!!!


You like it? 
It 6 horses, though one was sold.


----------



## PintoTess

hahahah yes i think that it is cute. strange's avatar is nice as well. mine needs to be editd to make it *stand* out more.


----------



## Cowgirl101

Thanks. I sometimes care for those horses, I also took the photo.


----------



## PintoTess

hahahah cool. i need to change my avatar to somthing a little more, WOW? get what i mean? tess looks a little like a freak in it :/


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> hahahah cool. i need to change my avatar to somthing a little more, WOW? get what i mean? tess looks a little like a freak in it :/


She like tip toe.


----------



## PintoTess

hahah yesssss it looks a little like she is doesnt it lol. or as if she is doing piaffe  but really it is just her collected trot


----------



## Strange

Thanks.  That was in May when Willie was still fat. 
I would try to get one now that he's fit, but he's a woolly mammoth for the winter already.


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> hahah yesssss it looks a little like she is doesnt it lol. or as if she is doing piaffe  but really it is just her collected trot


Yea for Dressage, yes?

Jody's trot is smooth.


----------



## PintoTess

Strange said:


> Thanks.  That was in May when Willie was still fat.
> I would try to get one now that he's fit, but he's a woolly mammoth for the winter already.


its summer here  I love pintos  they are very special to me!:hug:especially my girl Tess


----------



## Saskia

I wish it was winter here...

I'm on holidays for three months so I can do what I want. 

Results will be in by tomorrow at 9pm though. I'm very anxious.


----------



## PintoTess

I hate winter!!! but i love the hot milos that I have to warm myself up on a cold rainy winters day, and sitting in bed and reading a horsey book or watching a horsey movie.
ahhhhhhhh, yep i love/hate winters


----------



## Carleen

I don't like winter very much. It would be okay in a place that only has mild, short ones but here the weather is miserable and depressing from September through April for the most part.


----------



## PintoTess

hahaha yup


----------



## Saskia

I am so hungry. 

But I am meeting a friend for coffee soon so no time for brekkie.


----------



## PintoTess

hahaha sounds fun!! im in class, geography actually, and am starving!! luckily recess in next so i can wait. maybe. lol


----------



## Carleen

That's weird, I was gonna say "Brekkie? It's almost dinner time!" Then I realized you are like 19 hours ahead of me LOL. Freaky.


----------



## PintoTess

what country do you live it Carleen? i am in Australia


----------



## Cowgirl101

The only thing I like about winter is the snow.


----------



## Strange

I love winter.  
I find it invigorating! And at least if I'm cold I can keep adding on layers! If I get hot in the summer there's only so much you can take off to cool down!


----------



## PintoTess

I wish that it would snow where i was  Tess wouldnt know what was going on with the world!!!!!


----------



## Sunny

I was thinking the same thing, Carleen.

It's 5:30 PM here, just got dark.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

raelly! its only 10.35 am in Australia.
has nayone read the silver brumby books or watched the movie?


----------



## Carleen

PintoTess said:


> what country do you live it Carleen? i am in Australia


I'm in British Columbia, Canada.  Definitely a big time change between the two places.

I just found a barn in my area that does full paddock/pasture board for $250/month. As of right now I pay $200/month for SELF stall/pasture board where my BO feeds and turns out in the morning and I do everything else including buying my own feed... I emailed them. That would be huge savings!


----------



## Carleen

Oh and to add, it's only 3:30pm here. On Wednesday Dec. 1st.


----------



## PintoTess

cool!!! its december 2nd here  not long till christamas!
P.S...like my new Avatar?


----------



## Carleen

Kind of weird how time zones work. Like imagine if some huge historical event happened right now! Where you guys are it would be documented as having happened on Dec. 2nd and here it would be documented as having happened on Dec. 1st... weird.

Actually it would probably be documented in the time zone that it occurred, lol.

Anyways.. I had plans to start Christmas shopping today so I should probably go actually do that.


----------



## PintoTess

christmas shopping :/ gaahhhhh i hate it!!!! i already know what i am getting this year


----------



## Sunny

I'm waiting to get all of the money from the saddles I sold, then I'm going shopping. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

i havent gone shopping yet. still wondering what to get everyone:think:


----------



## Carleen

I got one person's present, but I still have to give it a bit of a personal touch. I'm not gonna say what it is because said person is nosey and you never know! Hahaha


----------



## Strange

I've only gotten one person a present, my boyfriend. But his birthday is December 30th so I need to get him a birthday present too, lol. Waiting on his wish list still though.


----------



## Sunny

Strange, I hate when a person has two "holidays" close together. I never know if I should get them one thing, or two, or what.

Earlier this year my boyfriend's graduation was two days after his birthday. I ended up getting a present for one, and then baking cookies for the other. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

hahaha well im sure he loved the cookies just as much as a prezzie


----------



## Cowgirl101

Who doesn't like cookies.


----------



## PintoTess

i LOOOOOVE cookies!!!!


----------



## Saskia

I like anzac biscuits.


----------



## Cowgirl101

Saskia said:


> I like anzac biscuits.


That was random. But I loved it.


----------



## PintoTess

oh so does Tess!!! i like them as well but my fave are the macadamia ones  YUMMEH!!!


----------



## Cowgirl101

Chocolate is mine favorite!


----------



## Carleen

I have been reading this website, and laughing super hard for like 20 mins.
**** You Auto Correct! - Funny iPhone Fails and Autocorrect Horror Stories

Be careful, some of it is PG+

SOOO funny


----------



## PintoTess

it is a toss up between choc and macadamia for me.
our Zumba teacher bought us TNT iceblocks and blue and pink candy canes today!!! she Rocks!! but i nearly broke my braces whilst eating them. oh and whilke im here, i get my braces changed in a week, any ideas for colours to get? i have blue and pink now....


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> it is a toss up between choc and macadamia for me.
> our Zumba teacher bought us TNT iceblocks and blue and pink candy canes today!!! she Rocks!! but i nearly broke my braces whilst eating them. oh and whilke im here, i get my braces changed in a week, any ideas for colours to get? i have blue and pink now....


RAINBOW!
Idk..


----------



## PintoTess

hahah but then i would have to get yellow and then my teeth will look yellow :/ i was thinking
*lime green dark blue*
*Violet Blue*
*orange black*
*pink purple*
*Lime green purple*
what do you think?


----------



## Saskia

I had the ceramic ones so they were always clear. 

Does your orthodontist try and make you wear a mouth guard when you ride?


----------



## PintoTess

Saskia said:


> I had the ceramic ones so they were always clear.
> 
> Does your orthodontist try and make you wear a mouth guard when you ride?


 
nope, luckily. Did yours?


----------



## Saskia

Yeah, never did though. 

He kept saying I could fall and my braces would rip my mouth to shreds.. never happened though. 

I did chip my braces trying to sneak up and kick a friend though


----------



## PintoTess

i broke mine grinding mt teeth in my sleep. and i ripped the ring off my tooth by eating a mintie!!! never ever again have i eaten a minitie!


----------



## Saskia

Minties are evil.


----------



## Carleen

I think you should get dark blue and white!


----------



## PintoTess

Carleen said:


> I think you should get dark blue and white!


 
hmmmm, but the white will also make my teeth look yellow, and the white will get stained


----------



## xxEmilyxx

Not sure whats going on in the conversation right now, but I wanted to contribute!! So I'm posting hehe.


----------



## Cowgirl101

I made a 50 on my test:-( I need to do a lot of work to catch up. I have a play and riding, I have no time. It's very bad.


----------



## PintoTess

xxEmilyxx said:


> Not sure whats going on in the conversation right now, but I wanted to contribute!! So I'm posting hehe.


 
haha we are thinking of colours for my braces


----------



## Sunny

I chipped a tooth today. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

awwwww....i had that happen by eating a twistie!!! lol. I had a little sister that when you were carrying her, used to jump up and hit you in the chin so that you would chip your tooth!!! she didnt know what she was doing though.


----------



## Cowgirl101

I'm now sadden, a user had to fight about something and got my Christian topic locked. 

I have to get braces. :-( So soft food for two week, thank God for Smoothies!


----------



## PintoTess

Cowgirl101 said:


> I'm now sadden, a user had to fight about something and got my Christian topic locked.
> 
> I have to get braces. :-( So soft food for two week, thank God for Smoothies!


 
stupid arguementive people!!:evil: i have only had braces 3 months and they are not as "fun" as you think. i lost alot of weight with them when i first got them on....


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> stupid arguementive people!!:evil: i have only had braces 3 months and they are not as "fun" as you think. i lost alot of weight with them when i first got them on....


 If I lose any more weight my pants will fall off belt or not. 
I now wear a size five, cause karate and riding. I used to wear a eight. (Pants sizes)


----------



## PintoTess

hahaha, i used to do karate, but i quit.


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> hahaha, i used to do karate, but i quit.


What belt did you get too?
I'm going on red.


----------



## Carleen

Cowgirl101 said:


> I'm now sadden, a user had to fight about something and got my Christian topic locked.
> 
> I have to get braces. :-( So soft food for two week, thank God for Smoothies!


Best smoothie ever: orange juice, frozen banana, frozen mango and frozen peaches.

MMMMMM!


----------



## Cowgirl101

Carleen said:


> Best smoothie ever: orange juice, frozen banana, frozen mango and frozen peaches.
> 
> MMMMMM!


Orange, Mango and berry! the ones for me, I love them. Now I want one...


----------



## PintoTess

me too !! lol


----------



## TaMMa89

A Christmas party tonight!


----------



## kpptt2001

Holidays are coming, do you guys do anything special for or with your horses? 

I usually put up a stocking on his door and fill it up with goodies...mind you thats not much of a change from the norm...Spoiled boy! Oooh, now that I'm thinking about it, maybe I will do a photo shoot with my guy and send out the pics as christmas cards - santas hat, red polos etc, and perhaps bake a batch of horse cookies to give to the boarders/horses at the barn, that might be fun!


----------



## Sunny

Sunny is getting her holiday bran mash. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Not much so far. I'm going to make some special horse cookies and put peppermint in them (I like, never do that!). I will probably also get like, some kind of thing for her. I'm not sure what yet though.


----------



## PintoTess

Tess is getting nothing at the moment! still thinking of what to give her


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ haha at first I thought that you were going to say "Tess is getting nothing" and then I thought you were going to stop there and I'm like "AH! Not even a good ride? What kind of owner are you??"


----------



## PintoTess

Oh tess is spoilt anyway!!! but she WILL get somthing juts wondering what to get her at the moment!!
i just went for a ride that lasted 5 minutes as it started POURING!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ oh no! I haven't been able to ride lately either because the arena is flooded. Everyone's like "Let it snow, let it snow let it snow" and I'm like, "No, let it sun first, and THEN let it snow!" Because I really wanna ride in the snow, but if it snows now, the water will turn into ice and it would be dangerous to ride.


----------



## Carleen

Agh I'm mad.
The other night I found that the horse behind Flash's stall had obviously kicked a board out of the wall that separates them because the board was half in Flash's stall and it was cracked as if the horse behind him had kicked it. Anyways, the reason I am mad is because my BO is trying to blame it on Flash! WTF


----------



## PintoTess

oh how rude!!!


----------



## Cowgirl101

.... I'm upset to... Your not the only one.


----------



## Sunny

I have to do a Rogerian Argument in AP English. 
I'm going to do mine on horse slaughter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

O.O.....
Rode Tess today...worked on flying changes and went for a trail ride b4 the rain started. now its raining and i am drawin the silver brumby and listening 2 music


----------



## TaMMa89

Hope you can work the situation out, Carleen. These are just so nasty things when them happens :|.

I had a very great lesson today. Reminded me why it's worth of getting up on a saddle again and again. I'll also have a long weekend, yesterday was a day off, then that normal Saturday and Sunday, then the Independence Day on Monday. Four days without college, what a great thing! :wink:.


----------



## PintoTess

haha have fun  so whats everyone up to?


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> haha have fun  so whats everyone up to?


I rode Jody today, she won't put the dumb bit in her mouth. So I had to ride with ropes and a halter. Next week is my first lesson in awhile, I hope my school horse is much better then Jody's matters. I need a trainer for her. Though next week I'll have time to work on ground with her.


----------



## PintoTess

hahah thats always a pain in the but. Put molasses on the bit  works a treat!


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> hahah thats always a pain in the but. Put molasses on the bit  works a treat!


I wanted to cover it with sugar but didn't. She kept putting her head down. She hated lunging too, she leads to well so follows.


----------



## Sunny

That's the great thing about a youngster. Sunny loves to chew so much, that if she sees the bit she runs up and tries to get it just so she _can_ put it in her mouth. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

Sunny said:


> That's the great thing about a youngster. Sunny loves to chew so much, that if she sees the bit she runs up and tries to get it just so she _can_ put it in her mouth. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Well Jody is 18 old mare. That's acts like a filly. 
And Angel oh my god. She is a little oh fat brat. She got my jacket dirty again, she chasing the other two from the food. She mean!


----------



## PintoTess

Sunny said:


> That's the great thing about a youngster. Sunny loves to chew so much, that if she sees the bit she runs up and tries to get it just so she _can_ put it in her mouth. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
awww thats really cute! i love it when foals are so curious when you take photos, they literally try to EAT the camera!. When Tess was a filly, she used to chew my hair (still does) just after i wash it. she must like the flavour:lol:


----------



## Carleen

Let Flash have a run in the indoor tonight - he was so funny. Kept stopping in front of the mirrors and staring at himself...hahaa


----------



## PintoTess

hahaha i could imagine what he is thinking:
"ooohhhhh pony!!! so pwetty, hey, he looks like me! i have a twin! run for the hills!!!"


----------



## Carleen

Yep, totally! Or something like "Oh my, who's that good looker? Oh yeah, that's me. Man I'm pretty." Hahaha

I also got an e-mail from a lady tonight that may have a place for us to move to! I've been looking for a place near trails and she is right beside a huge park with tons of trails, so we'll see!!


----------



## PintoTess

oh awesome!! good luck with finding a house!


----------



## Cowgirl101

XDlol

Oh I'm happy, I might get three stalls for my horses.


----------



## PintoTess

that would be cool!!  i hand grazed Tess today in Zorro's padddock. I think that Zorro has forgotten he is a gelding not a stallion anymore as he was trying to mount Tess. after a few well aimed kicks, he got the message.


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> that would be cool!!  i hand grazed Tess today in Zorro's padddock. I think that Zorro has forgotten he is a gelding not a stallion anymore as he was trying to mount Tess. after a few well aimed kicks, he got the message.


My mum's dog doesn't that to my dog. her dog is fixes too.


----------



## PintoTess

ewwwwww.....


----------



## Cowgirl101

dogs..

But so I might have stall for my horses 
I'm finding side jobs to pay for horsey things. And other things too.


----------



## PintoTess

hahah i do the odd job to save up for showing. yesterday a lady came up to me and offered $20 for her sons to have a ride on Tess! they rode but i didnt take the money  
i would love to have a stable, although mum says my bedroom resembles a stable....


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> hahah i do the odd job to save up for showing. yesterday a lady came up to me and offered $20 for her sons to have a ride on Tess! they rode but i didnt take the money
> i would love to have a stable, although mum says my bedroom resembles a stable....


Well there's a job.
I won't put kids on Jody. She's not a beginner's horse, I still have problems with her. 

I hope your mums bedroom doesn't have muck in it. XD


----------



## PintoTess

oh no she said MY bedroom resembles a stable. No it doesnt have muck in it lol, just heaps of horsey gear lol.


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> oh no she said MY bedroom resembles a stable. No it doesnt have muck in it lol, just heaps of horsey gear lol.


My is a mess. My bed takes over half my room, I love my queen size bed.


----------



## PintoTess

hahah i looove mine as well!! so much room! i barely have room to walk around lol.


----------



## Saskia

Stables are too much work for little pay off. The place I keep Sammie has stables but I don't see the use of forking out the extra for hay and bedding, and having to muck them out. There isn't much to gain from them.


----------



## Sunny

I'm praying the rain holds off so I can go on my first winter ride this year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Good luck with finding a new place, Carleen.

Bah. My bed is only 90cm wide single bed. Offers of a queen-size bed *with* a bed warmer (read: man) are considered. You can pm me if you've some that you can sell.


----------



## Sunny

I have a twin bed, too. (Single).

I'm getting a full-size when we move.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

hahaha i fall out of singles every night, thats why i have a queen


----------



## Sunny

Headed to the barn to go on a ride!

It's not going to be as nice as I thought, though. Brother is going with me.

:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dedebird

lol whats wrong with your brother going with u xP jk i feel ur pain ahaha


----------



## Cowgirl101

Yeah i have barely room to walk too.
I would love to see my brother on Jody. XD Can you say flying bro?


----------



## Sunny

Well, TJ ended up not going, so I had a peaceful ride.

It was lovely. Dixie acted near perfect, the weather was beautiful, and COLD.

Now I REALLY want my winter gloves and breeches.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

I've always had queen beds, since I was about 8 or something. I only move into places with semi large rooms. I like having space. I could probably fit about two more queen beds in my room, in my spare space, but I wouldn't want to! I love my bed... 

Gloves are good Sunny, I've lost one of mine, so now I just wear one, when I start riding Sammie I'll have to buy more.


----------



## Carleen

I have a double bed, which is in between a twin and a queen. It's a good size!


----------



## Cowgirl101

Carleen said:


> I have a double bed, which is in between a twin and a queen. It's a good size!


Yeah it is. I used to have one but I got a bigger bed, cause I fall out of it. I still fall out of my queen.  But with my queen, I have no room in my room.


----------



## PintoTess

Cowgirl101 said:


> Yeah it is. I used to have one but I got a bigger bed, cause I fall out of it. I still fall out of my queen.  But with my queen, I have no room in my room.


dont worry, i still fall out of mine as well


----------



## Saskia

Just had a really good session with Samson  He's coming along so well. I think I'll be able to get on him before Christmas!


----------



## PintoTess

wow very good saskia  just reading that you are from NSW and so am i, where abouts are you at?


----------



## Saskia

Armidale, up north.


----------



## PintoTess

oh awesome!!! i drive past there to go to QLD (obviously) but i live in the hunter valley, Cessnock, nice to see another Aussie on the forum. what do you think?


----------



## Saskia

Yeah its good to have Australians. I drive through the hunter on my way to Sydney, I love that area. I don't go through Cessnock though, I head down through Putty Rd if you know that way.


----------



## PintoTess

the putty road scares the **** out of me!! i saw a truck rolled over the side one day, not a very pretty sight and one that i wish i could forget.


----------



## Cowgirl101

So down under, do you see a lot of wild animals?
I do here, where I live.


----------



## PintoTess

yeah all the time  tess ahs a friend that is a little willy wagtail bird and it is sooo cute! we also see possums, kangaroos (live and dead along the road ) and alot of other things, i want to see brumbies as well


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> yeah all the time  tess ahs a friend that is a little willy wagtail bird and it is sooo cute! we also see possums, kangaroos (live and dead along the road ) and alot of other things, i want to see brumbies as well


Brumbies, no fences? That would be awesome!
I see possums, deer, wild dog (All kinds) and big cats and more.


----------



## PintoTess

WOW i wanna see a bog cat one day!! brumbie run up in the snowy mountains in Australia.


----------



## Benny

I wanna see Zebras and Rhinos. 

I've seen mutt feral dogs that kinda looked like a German Shepard, foxes, dingos, koalas, kangaroos, wallabies, snakes, deer, feral cats, some lone cow that went through the fence, and a *turtle*. ( o.o ) All on our property. -NO- idea why there was a turtle there. We're in the middle of no where, about 2kms from a creek, with only a shallow muddy dam on our acreage. It was weird. And then my horse was scared of large rocks for awhile after that. Because it looked like a moving rock with a snake. xD


----------



## Cowgirl101

Benny said:


> I wanna see Zebras and Rhinos.
> 
> I've seen mutt feral dogs that kinda looked like a German Shepard, foxes, dingos, koalas, kangaroos, wallabies, snakes, deer, feral cats, some lone cow that went through the fence, and a *turtle*. ( o.o ) All on our property. -NO- idea why there was a turtle there. We're in the middle of no where, about 2kms from a creek, with only a shallow muddy dam on our acreage. It was weird. And then my horse was scared of large rocks for awhile after that. Because it looked like a moving rock with a snake. xD


XD I have turtles too.

Also *****, turkeys and more.
I been chased but a big cat, not fun. :shock:


----------



## Benny

Oh yea, we've got bush turkeys, eagles, hawks, parrots, all of them. I forgot about them because I always picture a bird to be flying, not on a property. xD

And cool, you own a turtle? The only out of the ordinary thing I've owned, was a Blue-Tongue. 

Big cats are pretty. But I don't wanna see one up close wild. o.o


----------



## Cowgirl101

Benny said:


> Oh yea, we've got bush turkeys, eagles, hawks, parrots, all of them. I forgot about them because I always picture a bird to be flying, not on a property. xD
> 
> And cool, you own a turtle? The only out of the ordinary thing I've owned, was a Blue-Tongue.
> 
> Big cats are pretty. But I don't wanna see one up close wild. o.o


I have two turtles but I also see them on the road. Live/dead..

I was chased my a black panther, I would lucky I didn't get hurt. Though my dog die...


----------



## Carleen

OMG MY HORSE IS A TURD!!

The lovely cookie-wreath that my mom made for him.. which I showed you guys quite a few pages back was hanging in a spot pretty far from his stall door where we thought he couldn't reach it. Anyways, apparently he morphed into a giraffe over night and took it into his stall and ripped it into a billion pieces!! There was only 3 cookies he didn't get into and the rest was history. 

He's fine, luckily, but was probably pooping ribbon all day. SIIGH!


----------



## Benny

Hahaha. He's probably thinking 'That'll teach her to put something awesome under my nose. Tease.' xD

Ooh! That reminds me of a unicorn. Pooping rainbow. What color ribbon?


My horse was very good today. I'm clicker training her, and she's responding amazingly. She was even laying down in her paddock today! The first time she's done that, so she's feeling safe. I guess. Though when I went out to treat her, because I want to teach her to lay down, she hopped up. xD


----------



## Cowgirl101

LOL

I'm worked with Jody today, she is so stubborn.


----------



## Carleen

Red ribbons mostly. When I went to clean his stall this morning he was sniffing my pockets like he thought he deserved more treats - yeah right!


----------



## Benny

Poopin' the start of the rainbow. Not the whole thing. Nearly. xD
That'd be funny for a non-horsey person to see.


----------



## PintoTess

Just went for a ride on Tess, and practiced dressage. *sigh* why wont she listen


----------



## Benny

Aww. What does she do? I can't wait to ride Benny in a saddle, and see what she's like at flatwork.. Even though I don't have any flat spot to work her. Maybe I'll see what's down the back. With all the ticks. D:


----------



## PintoTess

she just point blank refused to simple change AND flying change! soooo not like her! she may have been feeling a little off today, i will try again tomorrow and see how she goes then, lets hope a little better than today!


----------



## RedTree

Got back from Bali on Sunday and I'm pretty sure I have Bali belly, worst ever it's like period pain but worse and I didn't have any drugs today *sigh* but I do now so it's slightly better


----------



## Saskia

Oooh Bali, exciting  

I have to my "Responsible Service of Alcohol" certificate tomorrow so I can't work with Sammie in the morning  Its a shame because he's been getting better everyday now that the weather is good for everyday work. It will be good though if I can get a job after this course though. 

I never think of Australia as having wild animals but people seem to be almost scared of Australia.


----------



## Benny

Yea, I'd say it's the drop bears. They're pretty scary. =o


----------



## Cowgirl101

People can be scary here... =O
I see my foe with a dog, I said "poor dog.."


----------



## Katesrider011

We have problems with drug dealers in my area. And no I'm not in "Da hood"


----------



## PintoTess

why be scared of Australia? i love it and wouldnt rather be anywhere else! drop bear arent real lol


----------



## Cowgirl101

I have mid term next week!:shock: I hope I do good..

Oh there are snakes here, I got bitten by one. So don't wear short in the field...


----------



## PintoTess

you were lucky cowgirl! chased by a cougar (or whatever) and bitten by a snake, do you have a death wish lol (jokes). lets hope that Tess listens this afternoon with our dressage training. I am packing up the jumps for a few wekks just to give her a rest from them ,she is souring a little with it  So now we are starting to perfect flying changes, get off the forehand, and stuff like that, i would like to move up a grade in dressage this year at pony club.


----------



## Vidaloco

Brrrr Can we have summer back right after Christmas please? Maybe a move to Australia where its summer right now is in order.


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> you were lucky cowgirl! chased by a cougar (or whatever) and bitten by a snake, do you have a death wish lol (jokes). lets hope that Tess listens this afternoon with our dressage training. I am packing up the jumps for a few wekks just to give her a rest from them ,she is souring a little with it  So now we are starting to perfect flying changes, get off the forehand, and stuff like that, i would like to move up a grade in dressage this year at pony club.


LOL The snake was a copper head, my calf was as big as my thigh. Had to go to the ER 3 days later... 
The black cougar kill my dog so I wasn't so lucky...

I'm a thing waiting to happen, my friends say. 
Note to self, don't go in the creek with flip flops, My cuz and I did, the creek wasn't dry up as we thought it was. She fall in the mud and a snake won't in between my toes...


----------



## Sunny

I've had barn duty all week and will until Sunday. I love it, but it sucks when it's so cold.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

Sunny said:


> I've had barn duty all week and will until Sunday. I love it, but it sucks when it's so cold.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah I was working ground work with Jody. It was very cold...


----------



## PintoTess

Cowgirl101 said:


> LOL The snake was a copper head, my calf was as big as my thigh. Had to go to the ER 3 days later...
> The black cougar kill my dog so I wasn't so lucky...
> 
> I'm a thing waiting to happen, my friends say.
> Note to self, don't go in the creek with flip flops, My cuz and I did, the creek wasn't dry up as we thought it was. She fall in the mud and a snake won't in between my toes...


woah dude that is scarey! poor dog  just lucky you didnt get hurt by the cougar, but the poor little puppy dog  so sorry about that.


----------



## Benny

I'm glad it's summer here. It's easier working if you're sweating to deather, then fumbling around with frozen fingers. xD


----------



## PintoTess

phew it IS hot inAustralia isnt it! just reading you live in QLD, i used to live there as well. i lived in towoomba


----------



## Benny

Oh cool! I'm over near Gympie. I wanna move though. Somewhere new, that I've never been before'd be fun.


----------



## PintoTess

oh cool as well!! i would like to move back up to towwomba but i have lived literally everywhere so i dont want to have ANOTHER move! and be disyturbed again from my school.


----------



## Sunny

We're moving in the Summer after I graduate.
Sunny is going to be boarded, so I'm really excited about that.
But, that means me and my man are going to be two-and-a-half hours apart. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

awwwwww too sad  Id rather my horse at my house, but if the boarding place is close, it wouldnt matter to me then. I am lucky to have Tess at my house


----------



## Sunny

We're moving in the Summer after I graduate.
Sunny is going to be boarded, so I'm really excited about that.
But, that means me and my man are going to be two-and-a-half hours apart. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Sunny said:


> We're moving in the Summer after I graduate.
> Sunny is going to be boarded, so I'm really excited about that.
> But, that means me and my man are going to be two-and-a-half hours apart.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
you just wrote that Sunny...........:lol:


----------



## Sunny

Yeah, that was an accident. :lol:


I am eventually going to have Sun at home, but it isn't feasible for the first few years after we move.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

I wish my family would move to a place that has room for horses...


----------



## Cowgirl101

Just came back from my new stables! It was awesome! I'm so happy, she said I can use a saddle probably next week.  I already earned my saddle.

Hello everyone!


----------



## TaMMa89

Glad to hear things went well, Cowgirl. And hello to you too .

I'm busy busy busy.... I'm going to visit my old hometown tomorrow, will have an exam about social security in the next Wednesday, have my long school days ans ways, my moderating job here etc... Luckily the Christmas break will start in the 16th in this month and will last around 3 weeks.


----------



## Cowgirl101

TaMMa89 said:


> Glad to hear things went well, Cowgirl. And hello to you too .
> 
> I'm busy busy busy.... I'm going to visit my old hometown tomorrow, will have an exam about social security in the next Wednesday, have my long school days ans ways, my moderating job here etc... Luckily the Christmas break will start in the 16th in this month and will last around 3 weeks.


Thanks.

You reminded me of my mid term next week and my paper that's next week... Ugh.


----------



## Sunny

My speech is due Monday. Next Friday is my last day of this semester.
Senior year is halfway over!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

Sunny said:


> My speech is due Monday. Next Friday is my last day of this semester.
> Senior year is halfway over!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I need do to some homework... I don't feel like it, I rather sit here and eat chocolate...


----------



## PintoTess

pumped for dressage training for Tess this arvo! rather be jumping though, but.....Tess is having a spell from jumping at the moment, my little champion deserves it !


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> pumped for dressage training for Tess this arvo! rather be jumping though, but.....Tess is having a spell from jumping at the moment, my little champion deserves it !


What class level are you in for Dressage?


----------



## PintoTess

well at the moment i am a novice 2A but (with serpentines and 15m circles and extended trots) and next year i am moving up to novice 2B (with leg yields and that) shll be fun!


----------



## Sunny

Sunny looks so stupid with that chunk of hair missing above her eye. It makes her look.....manly?
I don't know how, but it does.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> well at the moment i am a novice 2A but (with serpentines and 15m circles and extended trots) and next year i am moving up to novice 2B (with leg yields and that) shll be fun!


Okay I'm trying to understand English better. 
Oh do you think you can get to E class? That's far ahead....


----------



## PintoTess

E classs???we dont have that in Australia lol  i dont know how far i will get, especially with tess, but, we can try


----------



## Benny

Cowgirl- Since you're trying to understand English. Your message thingymahbob, '
Getting wait for my first lesson at my new stables '
Was it meant to be 'getting'? Because 'can't wait' makes more sense. xD


I have this really old AP English Saddle. And it's the type that had the soft leather knee flaps sown on. And one's come off. So I'm gonna make my own. >D
And then some other stuff. Make it a custom saddle. This'll be fun. 
​


----------



## PintoTess

wow i wouldnt do that as i would just make it unsafe knowing me lol


----------



## Vidaloco

I rode my husband horse today. Its been a few years since I was on her. Much much different than my Vida. We don't usually ride each others horses.


----------



## Benny

Haha, Tess. I wont change too much, I don't think. Just untill it looks cool. Hopefully it works. I might post some photos of it, before, during, and after.


----------



## Saskia

I put all my weight on Samson today. Sort of this ridiculous hanging thing because I am uncoordinated but it was good because he was good! Going to do it everyday so he gets used to it before I put a saddle and me on. 

I wish I had someone to help sometimes...its a bit more stressful lying on their back if you're the only one there holding him and everything  Can't wait to start riding though!


----------



## Benny

Oh, congrats that the training seems to be going well! I always used to just put a halter on them, and hold it short. So if they start moving, you can just turn their head, and they'll be going in circles. But leaning on a horse is very awkward when they're moving. xD


----------



## Cowgirl101

E class is in UK and a high class. Which is what I heard of. 
I'm a western girl but english looks fun. I'm going to ride Jody this weekend and today lessons teached me a little something. I'm riding a school horse but what I'm doing with the school horse I can do with my own horse


----------



## Sunny

Saskia, I've been doing the same with my baby.

So far I've been on (the ridiculous hanging thing) and been led around the paddock for one circle. It's feels so great after they take the first step and you realize that they aren't about to bolt. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

Saskia said:


> I put all my weight on Samson today. Sort of this ridiculous hanging thing because I am uncoordinated but it was good because he was good! Going to do it everyday so he gets used to it before I put a saddle and me on.
> 
> I wish I had someone to help sometimes...its a bit more stressful lying on their back if you're the only one there holding him and everything  Can't wait to start riding though!


How old is the horse?

When he is sued to that, I would put a saddle on him until he was used to that put like sand bag so he can used to the weight with a saddle. I did that with my old TB mare.


----------



## Haley

Just got an early Christmas present. New ski pants!  So happy, I definitely needed them. 

Now.. I'm just hoping this coat is under the tree!









Now I'm sort of regretting the PINK ski goggles I got last year. LOL.


----------



## Benny

Haha. Well, you could always say you kept loosing them! 'Cose they're so small. So pink stands out better.


----------



## PintoTess

well it sounds like you are all having fun with your horses! i didnt see Tess today as i had to gte stupid family photos, and didnt get home until late  i kept on getting ripped off for my crooked smile, but hey, its hard to smile with metal in your mouth!!


----------



## Cowgirl101

LOL everyone.
I never been skiing. Sounds like fun and bruises.


----------



## PintoTess

i am never skiing!!! im not THAT coordinated lol  Anyone looking forward to christamas? course you are! i am thats for sure. i get all the horsey things that i dont get during the year for christmas and all my showing gear. yay! then my birthday is only 10 days after christamas so i gte double of presents lol


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> i am never skiing!!! im not THAT coordinated lol  Anyone looking forward to christamas? course you are! i am thats for sure. i get all the horsey things that i dont get during the year for christmas and all my showing gear. yay! then my birthday is only 10 days after christamas so i gte double of presents lol


I'm so ready!
I setup my pagan tree, yesterday.


----------



## PintoTess

we have our Tree set up weeks ago (little brother over excited) Me and Rylee (fif bay) are dressing Tess and Fifi up as reindeers and following the christmas eve hay truck with kids in the back and throwing out lollies!! yay!!


----------



## Cowgirl101

I want to dress Jody up for Christmas with my two other horses. 

I got to go to kung-fu class in twenty minutes.


----------



## PintoTess

Kung fu!!! hahahha lol have fun!, i used to do karate and i quit cos i thought that it was boring lol


----------



## Cowgirl101

I will, I'm going on red belt . I love kung-fu.


----------



## PintoTess

i had a white belt then im like "well i have the cool uniform and belt now so bye!!" lol, thats before i discovered a big 4 legged creature with a long mane and tail!! and it also had patches that i thought were very cool !!(i lovvvveed pintos when i was a youngun lol) i thought that pinto was the only colour back then lol


----------



## Sunny

So Sun is officially in her, "I'm bigger than you and I'm not gonna do what you say! Hmph!" phase. Lovely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

oh dont you just love the "im big and better" phase lol


----------



## Cowgirl101

I'm Kung-fu cowgirl. I can ride and fight. XD


----------



## PintoTess

hahah tough all round!!


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> hahah tough all round!!


Oh yeah!


----------



## PintoTess

you gotta be tough to own horses i reckon!


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> you gotta be tough to own horses i reckon!


Yep, tougher then more people think. (Non-horsey people)


----------



## PintoTess

hahaha yes of course we are!!


----------



## Cowgirl101

OH yeah.
I got to go soon, tired..


----------



## Saskia

Samson is three. I've put a saddle on him but haven't done much work with it, he's pretty fine though. I think I'll get him used to my weight then just get on him with a saddle. I have no idea how I'd attach bags to him or anything, I've only got a dressage saddle. 

I've got a Christmas tree too, me and my flatmate set it up, but we have no decorations so its very bare.


----------



## Cowgirl101

Saskia said:


> Samson is three. I've put a saddle on him but haven't done much work with it, he's pretty fine though. I think I'll get him used to my weight then just get on him with a saddle. I have no idea how I'd attach bags to him or anything, I've only got a dressage saddle.
> 
> I've got a Christmas tree too, me and my flatmate set it up, but we have no decorations so its very bare.


Small question, does anyone ride western down there? (The only people I seen on here ride english)


----------



## marmite123

*hi PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP *


----------



## Cowgirl101

Class was so hyper today. I laughed so hard I turned red. XD WEE! Still hyper..

OH I probably got one of my friends to my new stables.


----------



## TaMMa89

I had so awesome trip to my old hometown yesterday. Met some of my old friends etc. .


----------



## PintoTess

cool 
i have my pony club presentation tonight!! i am getting 3 awards: Overall club highest point score, 13-15 champion, and everyone gets a medal


----------



## Sunny

Sunny was a lot sweeter today.

She was using her lip to dig under my coat sleeve to look for treats. It was quite funny. :lol:

I know my beau got the bit/bit guards I wanted, but I have to wait for Christmas to put it to use. I'm so excited to continue her training.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

awww Sunny sounds cute  im tossing up to wether is should:
* ride
*lunge in the pessoa
*groom
?????hmmmm so many choices and i want to do all of them! lol


----------



## Cowgirl101

Good job, Tess!

Angel doesn't, a have a hole in my jacket from it.


----------



## Benny

Why don't you do all three? That's what I do. Groom before, sometimes lunge, and then ride. xD

Took tons of photos of Benny yesterday. xD I'll have to add her into my barn. And got an Equine Body Worker out tomorrow!! Can't wait to see how much of a difference it'll make. Because I know she has a few knots in her body. And I've never had one out before.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

today I was at the barn, and Cheyenne wouldn't stop moving! I had her tied up, but it was like she was a horse with a bad case of adhd!! I had to 'walk' her (it turned into trotting in circles a million times) around like a billion times before I could even get her hooves done! Then again, I guess she hadn't been out of her paddock since last saturday...


----------



## PintoTess

well i had my PC presentation and didnt end up getting high point score as a girls mum sucked up to the president and she got it!! but i did get champion


----------



## Cowgirl101

I want to ride tomorrow. But I got Church and the flopping play..


----------



## PintoTess

im going somewhere tomorrow and am not going to school, SCORE!!!


----------



## Cowgirl101

Yeah it's Sunday, down under.


----------



## PintoTess

Yup sure is lol ,and too hot to ride  although i rode my friends little dressage pony this mornin. she is a stunner and god can she move!


----------



## Cowgirl101

I'm crazy, it's Sunday from too. XD


----------



## PintoTess

I dis ground work with Tess this arvo. bend and flex, moving HQ, lowering head (grr!!she didnt understand, but i shall persist!)backing up and the likes. she did very well except for the lowering the head.

Oh I was going to start a thread for this but while i am here.....
I sprayed Tessy with the fly repellent this arvo and realised that i havent got much left, so i watered it down to make a little more but not to the point that it wasnt affective anymore. Now to the point*, does anyone have any recipes for making their own fly repellent?????*


----------



## Kiki

Hit a dead end with Undertow....will keep posting...please read its in General Off topic......its a nutty story I know  written about even nuttier people


----------



## Benny

Man, that's pretty rude, and cheating, Tess. Sucking up to win something that you didn't earn. I'd rather work for it. Sorry that you didn't get what you earned. D:

The Equine Body Worker didn't end up coming out 'cose of the rain. But she said she'll ring up when it's fine again. Stupid rain. ><


----------



## Sunny

Yesterday it was in the 60s, and today it's snowing!

Nothing is sticking, of course, but snow nonetheless!


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> Yesterday it was in the 60s, and today it's snowing!
> 
> Nothing is sticking, of course, but snow nonetheless!


It's flurrying here too


----------



## Sunny

Southern weather is so weird. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

Sunny said:


> Southern weather is so weird. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What southern?
Down under?


----------



## Sunny

No, southern USA.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

Sunny said:


> No, southern USA.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It changes ever five minutes, yes?


----------



## Sunny

Yes, it certainly does.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

Sunny said:


> Yes, it certainly does.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It does in the middle of the ocean, too.


----------



## Carleen

Ugh I'm getting really annoyed, my barn has been nearly out of shavings for like an entire week. I've been using gross, damp shavings for a few days now and it's ridiculous. Getting a little fed up!!


----------



## PintoTess

Benny said:


> Man, that's pretty rude, and cheating, Tess. Sucking up to win something that you didn't earn. I'd rather work for it. Sorry that you didn't get what you earned. D:
> 
> The Equine Body Worker didn't end up coming out 'cose of the rain. But she said she'll ring up when it's fine again. Stupid rain. ><


 
dont think i am spoiled and stuck up cos of how i worded my other post. But i earned it fair and square and the "princess" got it. But, life goes on:-|


----------



## Katesrider011

So school got cancelled today, on exam day! Now I have to take even more exams tomorrow, Great :roll:


----------



## Cowgirl101

Go ride, that makes most things better. 
Just got back rom a awesome lesson! I'm so happy.


----------



## PintoTess

Tess is being a pain lately when i am riding, she keeps leaning on my hands so we need to work on that ;/


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> Tess is being a pain lately when i am riding, she keeps leaning on my hands so we need to work on that ;/


JOdy is a huge pain, she likes to bolt, she is sour, she hates the bit and much more. So I'm always busy with her. She pretty good on the ground. She is so sweet though, I love her. She gets think she the boss. 

My school horse will help me with Jody.
Oh my gosh! I love saying my school horse!


----------



## Katesrider011

Cowgirl101 said:


> Go ride, that makes most things better.
> Just got back rom a awesome lesson! I'm so happy.


School got cancelled cause of freezing rain. No riding for me today.


----------



## Cowgirl101

Katesrider011 said:


> School got cancelled cause of freezing rain. No riding for me today.


That sucks, you can still go out to the horse and groom her? Right?
Draw, read, I don't know just trying to help.


----------



## PintoTess

I Drew a pic of a Fjord last night, i am actually quiet proud of it


----------



## Cowgirl101

I want to post some of my art work of horses here. But only a few of the I'm proud of.


----------



## PintoTess

my camera or scanner isnt working so i cant post mine on here 
;(


----------



## Katesrider011

My art frikin sucks


----------



## Cowgirl101

That bites.
I use a camera but scanner is on crack. XD


----------



## Sunny

Katesrider, we were supposed to get cancelled because of freezing rain, but it held off thankfully.

Today were our nine weeks exams.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> Katesrider, we were supposed to get cancelled because of freezing rain, but it held off thankfully.
> 
> Today were our nine weeks exams.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lucky! The time I don't want school to get cancelled it get's cancelled, but when I want it to get cancelled, nothing happens


----------



## Carleen

I may have found a new barn for Flash! yay


----------



## Katesrider011

Carleen said:


> I may have found a new barn for Flash! yay


:-D I hope it works out for you!


----------



## Cowgirl101

I keep my horses at my land 
But we are building new stalls and cleaning the barn so I can have a tack room.


----------



## Carleen

I wish I had my own property to keep my horses at!

I went to see the place today! It's very nice, well kept. Pretty much mud free which is really nice seeing as the place he's at now is under like 2 feet of mud. Has a large outdoor hogfuel arena that drains really well. Individual paddocks with shelters and daily group turnout. The best part - it's really quiet, according to the BO most of the horses are semi-retired and only get ridden once a week or so. Meaning lots of riding time for me!!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I wish I had a horse in the first place! We can't even afford this lease, I got a job there mucking stalls 2 times a week for my lease to be less expensive!! Plus, I can't go too often because I'm not old enough to drive, and the barn is 10 minutes away and my parents don't usually stay, so they don't like dropping me off, driving home, coming to pick me up, and driving me home. I wish it was within biking distance at least!!


----------



## Sunny

I ordered my beau's Christmas present today, and I am so excited. I know he's gonna love it.

Glad you like the place, Carleen. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

Thanks Sunny! I am hopefully going to move there mid-January.

What did you get him? Or do you not want to say incase he is sneaky (like mine) and may see this post?


----------



## PintoTess

well it just poured down rain!! grrr!
got some more early christmas money today and my pay for feeding 2 minis for 2 weeks so now i have some more money to go towards showing!!! yay, im finally going to live my dream!


----------



## Sunny

He has an account on here, so he could see....but I don't think he will. 

It sounds dorky, but he's a nerd so he'll love it. :lol: It's this super awesome gaming chair. It has sound-responsive vibrations, a subwoofer, and some nice speakers. He loves to play Call of Duty, so the chairs work awesome with those games.
It's running me $142, but it's worth it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

That's really neat! Definitely nerdy, but also a really good gift. 

Hope he likes it!!


----------



## TaMMa89

Oh... hope he likes it .

I went Christmas shopping today and managed to bought all the gifts I'm going to give away.


----------



## Cowgirl101

I'm looking for a job after school or on the weekends. But no one is hiring a high schooler..


----------



## TaMMa89

Cowgirl, if you can't find a job like that, how about some occasional job like babysitting or cleaning for older folks then?


----------



## PintoTess

i feed next doors ponies for $20 a week and that is my job but i am going to go out to Byalee stables and ask for a job there after christmas. They have a BIG warmblood stallion!  Yum!!


----------



## Cowgirl101

TaMMa89 said:


> Cowgirl, if you can't find a job like that, how about some occasional job like babysitting or cleaning for older folks then?


I would like to baby it but I do't know anyone that would pay me.
I know some kids but I don't know if they parents would go for it. 

Cleaning would be good, I asked someone next week. They said they will think about it.


----------



## PintoTess

why not do somthing you love? work at a stables close to you?


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> why not do somthing you love? work at a stables close to you?


 
I would love to do that. 
Next week I'll talk to the person I take lessons from.


----------



## PintoTess

sounds great! you have nothing to lose! even if it is just cleaning stalls and tack and that


----------



## TaMMa89

Had a great riding club Christmas party tonight (and will organize my own tomorrow - when I count this I've had 6 Christmas parties, even I haven't been able to participate all of them).

I'm just afraid this will be the last Christmas party with this particular riding club :-|. I've been a member there during the past 4-5 years but decided to quit after this year since my riding hobby is somewhere else at the moment and I haven't that much to do with this club anymore. Even those 4-5 years have sure been good years.


----------



## PintoTess

awwww.....
not long till christmas now! then 10 days later is my Birthday! woot woot go me!


----------



## Tymer

My mom still doesn't have my Christmas list...crap.

Also, is it inappropriate to buy a shoulder guard for my horse for Christmas? She's a school horse...Technically not mine. But my trainer (someone close to the owner) said she recommended it, and that the owner wouldn't do it or care anyway. The first shoulder guard that's now ruined was a used one of the trainer's. Money's not an issue since the thing is 30$ish.


----------



## Benny

Man I haven't been on in awhile! Sorry!
I've got an Equine Body Worker coming out tomorrow. Can't wait to see how it helps Benny!


----------



## Sunny

Got almost all of my Christmas shopping done today! 

Still have to buy my dad's and brother's, at a loss of what to get.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

Gift card?
I got to go soon, shower! Then to the horses then the party!


----------



## PintoTess

not long now!


----------



## Sunny

I only have $25 to buy both of the gifts. I also wanted to get my mom something else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Ah, had another good Christmas party tonight, I hosted it. In the morning I also rode bareback. So would say that this has been a good day.


----------



## Cowgirl101

Just got back from a dojo party! 
I have a brace on my wrist, I typing slow.


----------



## rocky pony

Bah, I'm having a lot of trouble coping with horselessness. For some reason I just keep coming here to try to cope, but then I'm just jealous of everybody.
I'd give everything I have to have a tangled mass of mane and mud to pick through during this rainy season, never thought I'd miss that. :-(


----------



## Cowgirl101

What happen to your horse?

Once I had to put down my TB, didn't have horse for a year. 
I blamed myself for her death, because it was my fault.. Long story..


----------



## rocky pony

I had a horse that was great for me and then decided to try something new...I guess I jumped into it a bit fast by replacing my horse with a horse more along those lines. This new horse was a great guy, but just not the right kind of horse for me at all, so I put a good year into him (basically a year of almost no riding, because we just didn't get along undersaddle at all) then decided to sell him. I found a great buyer, but it was around another 4 months or so before she could buy him, so we waited around...but by the time he was sold my parents decided that they would not be paying for my next horse.
Now I've been trying to find a job, but that's an extremely hard thing to do right now, especially in a small town, especially when you are just not capable of being very outgoing at all, especially while struggling with sometimes crippling depression.
Horses are the best therapy I could possibly get, so I feel stuck between a rock and a hard place and I have no clue what I'm doing anymore.
Blah, I'm sorry for rambling about this  I'm just all over the place at the moment.

But I'm really sorry about your TB =( that sounds like it would be awful...I don't know what happened but as humans we all make mistakes, but I know that could only be so much consolation. *hugs*


----------



## Cowgirl101

Sorry to hear. I ope you get back into riding and get a great horse.  Wow your brave enough to sale.
I couldn't my Jody..

My TB showgirl 3 years ago, I watned to go to the stockshow so I didn't go out to my horse. The next day My old friend (now foe) and I found her on the ground. It was muddy she slipped and hit a tree, been there for two days. Broke a leg, cuts and ect. She couldn't get up, the only thing to do as put her down. It's all my fault.. She was only 24 when she died. She was 18.hh, I miss her. For about 3 months I thought I wasn't good enogh to ride or have a horse.
(Long sorry..)


----------



## rocky pony

Yeah, my first horse I should have known was a mistake to sell from the moment he was sold. To this day I still find myself crying over his picture. I hope that I can have him back in my life someday. The second horse, though, was much easier because he never truly felt like he was mine.

Aww, that sounds terrible :-( it sounds to me, though, like it wasn't really your fault, if she broke a leg I would only imagine that even if you'd been there right after it happened the options would have been similar..it's really tough when that kind of thing happens...
I'm really glad, though, that you have been able to move forward in your riding, and Jody looks like a real cutie. Sassy little red mares are the best kind, if you ask me. Something in my gut tells me my next horse is gonna be along those lines.


----------



## Saskia

How come no one is ever on chat?


----------



## Sunny

Just hang in there, Rocky. Things always get better. :wink:


Headed to the beach today with my friends. It's the first time I get to hang out with girlfriends in almost two years. I have the flu, but I refuse to not go. I need some time with friends.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

^^It has been pretty empty place recently, but I'm sure you'll be able to have somebody there if you just keep hanging on there.


----------



## Cowgirl101

Hey everyone, how is everyone?

I'm having x-rays tomorrow and just got back from a party.


----------



## Saskia

i'm just going to hang on chat then and if anyone wants to talk to me they can


----------



## Cowgirl101

Chat doesn't work all the time for me.

My friend is all of sudden wants to ride. :I


----------



## PintoTess

Saskia, I go on chat every now and then, but if there is no one on, there is really no point. It's not really fun to talk to yourself lol


----------



## Katesrider011

When I get on and no one's on, it's interesting to scream, "HEY IS ANYONE HERE!" "Oh wait I'm alone" "Allooooonnneeee" "I think I just saw a tumbleweed fly by."


----------



## PintoTess

Now that, is weird lol


----------



## TaMMa89

Hah, you guys are funny.

You see, somebody _has_ to be the first one :wink:. Then you may manage to wile others there too.

Few years ago, it was actually pretty alive place to discuss.


----------



## Cowgirl101

How is everyone?

I just had a heart attack over a bee. My mom laughed.


----------



## PintoTess

I am allergic to bees!

Yeah I am alright except for the fact that having my fan on overnight has made me get a cold 

Anyone riding today?


----------



## TaMMa89

Oh PintoTess, hope you'll feel better soon.

A fan... I think I don't like to think about fans just now when it's about -10 outside. Brrrr.... :wink:.


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> I am allergic to bees!
> 
> Yeah I am alright except for the fact that having my fan on overnight has made me get a cold
> 
> Anyone riding today?


I want to probably tomorrow though. 

Me too! But I was to cold to turn ot off.


----------



## PintoTess

lol, Well I just couldn't be bothered to get up and turn it off!


----------



## Katesrider011

Anybody watching the total lunar eclipse tonight? I'm gonna try to if it's not cloudy.


----------



## PintoTess

??? I didn't even know there was one.


----------



## Carleen

I thought the lunar eclipse was on Wednesday?


----------



## Katesrider011

I believe it's tonight... Only happens every 357 years.


----------



## Carleen

I thought there was one about four years ago...

It is tonight, but not until like 1:30am here. I wish I could stay up and watch it but I have the vet coming at 9am tomorrow..


----------



## Katesrider011

Carleen said:


> I thought there was one about four years ago...
> 
> It is tonight, but not until like 1:30am here. I wish I could stay up and watch it but I have the vet coming at 9am tomorrow..


It probably wasn't a total eclipse then.


----------



## Carleen

That's probably true.

I guess I couldn't watch it very well anyways considering we have lots of cloud tonight. I might watch some of it online!


----------



## Cowgirl101

Not many clouds here.
Its very bright outside cause of the moon.


----------



## Katesrider011

It's too cloudy here. Looks like I won't ever get to see a total eclipse in my lifetime


----------



## Cowgirl101

Katesrider011 said:


> It's too cloudy here. Looks like I won't ever get to see a total eclipse in my lifetime



There's another one next year in 2011.


----------



## Carleen

There's going to be another one in 2094, exactly like tonight's. So you have a chance!


----------



## Katesrider011

I'll be 100 years old in 2094, I don't think I'll live that long.


----------



## Cowgirl101

There will be another lunar one in june of 2010.


----------



## PintoTess

I am not going to watch it  Not cloudy or anything, but I am not going to stay up all night waiting for it. I don't even know what to look for!


----------



## Cowgirl101

lol
XD
Night peeps oh HF. Want to sleep I might ride tomorrow or ground work.


----------



## PintoTess

Good night!

I am going to look at some christmas lights very soon, anyone wanna come lol


----------



## ridingismylife2

I fell off yesterday during my riding lesson. 
We were jumping bareback and we were competing (2 riders jumping identical courses, and they were pretty tough with really sharp turns) and I was riding Maestro who tends to attack the other horses and he decided to attack the horse I was competing against right after a jump and I lost my balance and literally tumbled off and landed onto my back. Got really winded and hit my head. Now my back and neck hurt :'( ouchie! 
Got back on and redid the course and he decided to be an *** again and bolted but thankfully I didin't fall off again. Little *******! xD 
Otherwise the lesson was fun!


----------



## Sunny

I know some people who watched the eclipse. I heard it was pretty amazing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Nah, why do I hear everything late?

I think the eclipse would have been nice to see.


----------



## Carleen

Tamma, I don't think it was visible from Finland. Here's a video of it though Lunar eclipse coincides with winter solstice


----------



## Carleen

Apologies for the double post but I just had to share what an idiot I am.

I was up bright and early to meet the vet who was coming at 9:30am. It gets to be 9:50 and he's still not there, and no phone call. So I check the e-mail that I had gotten when we confirmed what time he was coming - 9:30am, Wednesday Dec. 22nd. I feel so stupid! Lol


----------



## PintoTess

I think that I saw the eclipse. Was it just the bottom half of the moon that was only visible? And last night I had a dream that everything was upside down, and because the moon looked upside down was what made me dream that. But I don't think that was the lunar eclipse was it?


----------



## Carleen

For us the moon was completed covered and glowed bright red.

What you saw was probably the little bit of the eclipse that could be seen from where you are. It was only visible in full in North and South America.


----------



## Cowgirl101

I saw a bit of the moon.

D: I can't go to the horses to ride or just to be with them.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Carleen said:


> For us the moon was completed covered and glowed bright red.
> 
> What you saw was probably the little bit of the eclipse that could be seen from where you are. It was only visible in full in North and South America.


oh ya it was so cool!! It was supposed to be the darkest night in 500 years!!

Where in BC are you? I'm in BC too!


----------



## Carleen

Nice to have another BC'er in here! I'm in Langley, you?


----------



## Benny

Man, I couldn't see it as it was cloud exactly where the moon rose. ><


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Carleen said:


> Nice to have another BC'er in here! I'm in Langley, you?


Chilliwack!


----------



## Katesrider011

^^Yall are lucky, BC is beautiful


----------



## EventersBabe

Were taking pics for Christmas me and my sister kristen.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Katesrider011 said:


> ^^Yall are lucky, BC is beautiful


Beautiful British Columbia! 
Where do you live?


----------



## Katesrider011

In Mississippi, Usa, like 1000 miles away  I went to BC once, we're thinking about going back.


----------



## Carleen

You should definitely come back! But I am a little biased. 

Chilliwack, not too far! I see in some of your pictures you're near the Heritage Park.. I've competed there once! Haha


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Carleen said:


> You should definitely come back! But I am a little biased.
> 
> Chilliwack, not too far! I see in some of your pictures you're near the Heritage Park.. I've competed there once! Haha


Yep! I've competed in 2 shows so far both there! Very fun! What do you compete in?


----------



## Katesrider011

I'd love to come back, sadly I like Canada better than the usa


----------



## Carleen

Right now nothing, my horse is only 3 so we won't be competing for a while.

When I was at a lesson barn it was mostly a dressage barn but we did a bit of jumping and hack shows as well. The show I was at there was Rising Stars.. that was way back in 2004 though haha.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Carleen said:


> Right now nothing, my horse is only 3 so we won't be competing for a while.
> 
> When I was at a lesson barn it was mostly a dressage barn but we did a bit of jumping and hack shows as well. The show I was at there was Rising Stars.. that was way back in 2004 though haha.


oh cool. I didn't go to that one. I heard it was good though! 
I've just been in a fun show and a schooling show in September and October. It was really fun even though on my first show all I did was lose all 8 events! 
In my second one I came in second last 2 times and then first out of 6, and then I was the only one in my age group for western and then I came in second for Pleasure pairs with this little 6 year old on a 11hh pony (that was so cute!!), and then 1st out of 4 for the sac race then 1st on the relay then last on the egg and spoon because cheyenne and the pony had such bouncy strides (I always find a way to blame it on the horse ). 
That show was a lot better!!


----------



## Carleen

That sounds like a lot of fun, I'd love to do those sorts of shows with Flash when he's older and better trained. My plan with him is to try everything and stick to what he seems to like/excel at.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

that's a good idea! I can tell you when the next show is if you want. (when it comes, I don't know yet becuase they don't have them in the winter.)


----------



## PintoTess

So I went show helemt shopping today  Found a nice one but I am getting it monday as it goes on sale then lol.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Haha nice!! Good idea!


----------



## Carleen

Cheyennes mom said:


> that's a good idea! I can tell you when the next show is if you want. (when it comes, I don't know yet becuase they don't have them in the winter.)


Thanks! I might start competing him a tiny bit this coming spring/summer as he's turning 4 in March. Probably just in walk/trot stuff though.

PintoTess- I am getting a new helmet soon too! I asked for one for Christmas but I have no idea what size my head is and my current helmet doesn't have a size in it anywhere so I am pretty sure I am just going to get a gift card to go towards it.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ no problem! I'll probably be competing in the next show at Heritage park so I can give you that date when I've got it  
Do you ride english or western?


----------



## Carleen

Right now English, but I've been considering getting a western saddle for Flash.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

cool! I ride both, but this winter I've been going western because I'm too lazy to get the saddle, girth, and due up all those straps and I'm not in the mood for Cheyenne not wanting to give me her head 
Instead I just grap a western saddle and pad stick it on her due up the cinch, stick the bridle over her head and leave.


----------



## Carleen

oh gosh this winter I've been so lazy I've only ridden bareback in the last like 2 months LOL.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha! I'd love to do that too, but the problem is Cheyenne's back- it's SOOOO boney!!!!


----------



## Carleen

Flash is surprisingly comfy for a 3 year old TB, and I'm sure as he gets older and fatter he'll get more so!


----------



## PintoTess

I went for a ride then but not bareback,just schooling and mucking around lol  I can't wait for christmas!


----------



## Carleen

Me either! I only have to work 9-5:30 on Thursday, then Friday 11-4:30 and then it's Christmas!


----------



## PintoTess

I can't wait!! 
Then 10 days later is my birthday!


----------



## Carleen

Nice!!


----------



## PintoTess

Yep, extra for me lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha what r u guys asking for for Christmas?


----------



## Katesrider011

Cheyennes mom said:


> haha what r u guys asking for for Christmas?


-Canon Rebel 
-New riding boots
-itunes card
-Wireless fm transmittor for my ipod. 
-gloves


----------



## Carleen

Cheyennes mom said:


> haha what r u guys asking for for Christmas?


Quarter Sheet
New Helmet
Money to pay the cancellation fee on my cellphone contract
iPhone 
iPod dock/alarm clock

and hopefully some gift cards to get gas for my car


----------



## Cheyennes mom

cool! Not even sure what I want.  I'm suddonly getting into drawing so I want a art kit.
Also a girth.


----------



## Carleen

Haha, it's a little late to be deciding now.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ya, my parents kinda have to guess


----------



## Carleen

Oh well, maybe it'll be a nice surprise!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha yep


----------



## Carleen

I am soooo proud of Flash! Had the vet out today to do a general exam, vaccinations and check on his teeth.

He got all his vaccinations, got his teeth floated, had the vet poking and prodding for a good 2 hours and what was the vet's opinion? That my horse is a "dream" to work with! He also let me look into Flash's eye with that thing they use to look in eyes.. don't know what it is called lol.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh awesome! Give him a treat for me


----------



## PintoTess

Cheyennes mom said:


> haha what r u guys asking for for Christmas?


 
-New iPod touch
-Camera
-Clothes
-Show bridle
-dressage saddle (not likely)
-HL gifl voucher
-Tickets for Equitana (already went)
and more! Well thats what I am getting so far lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha cool!


----------



## PintoTess

I am never getting my braces tightened again!! All it does it put me through pain!


----------



## Cowgirl101

Howdy do?


----------



## PintoTess

Howdy-you-do? lol


----------



## Cowgirl101

Okay, wrist hurts still. Sad I had to go to the doctor and miss me first group lesson. 
You?


----------



## PintoTess

I have sore teeth  What happened to your wrist?


----------



## Cowgirl101

Sorry about your teeth.
Thanks.
I have to go have my teeth checked soon... :0
Riding Friday 
My friend is coming over Monday and stay over so riding then and the next day.


----------



## PintoTess

Aesome! Not long now until christmas, are you excited?


----------



## Sunny

I have to wrap all of the Christmas presents I bought tomorrow.

Tons of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Haha I am supposed to, but mum is locked in her room doing it while I am occupying my brother (Well at least, the T.V. is) lol


----------



## Cowgirl101

Oh yeah. Christmas eve I'm riding.

I can't wait! I know for my new saddle bag for monday!


----------



## PintoTess

I know pretty much everthing im getting already lol


----------



## Sunny

The only things that I'm positive I'm getting is a pair of winter breeches and an eventing DVD, a bit, winter gloves, and bit guards. And my brother is giving me money.

My beau is going to load me up with presents.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> I know pretty much everthing im getting already lol


LOL
I know about 45% of mine.


----------



## PintoTess

Awesome, That just reminded me, I need a new bit.

I am getting so far (this is not all of it)
-New iPod touch
-camera
-I got tickets to Equitana
-Show bridle
-HL voucher
-JayJays voucher
-and I get stuff throughout the year so....


----------



## Cowgirl101

I new my touch screen fixed. There's two big crack. But it still works.


----------



## PintoTess

Awww that sux 
So how are the horses today everyone?


----------



## Benny

Benny's good. I'm just about to go for a ride. Clicker training is going really well with her!


----------



## PintoTess

You do clicker training? Does it work?


----------



## Benny

I think so! Though, depends on the horse. It doesn't work on dumb horses. It's boring on average horses, but it's amazing on smart horses. Every trick I've taught her, she's learnt the basics in one afternoon. Poke out her tongue, pick up her hooves by pointing at them. Lowering her head when I sit down. And she's easier to catch too.


----------



## PintoTess

Hmmm well I may have to give it a go!!!


----------



## Sunny

I wish I knew how my horse was doing.
I haven't seen her in a week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

Anyone up for horse chat?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh sure I'll chat with you!


----------



## Cowgirl101

Ok I'll head to the chat now


----------



## Cheyennes mom

k, see ya there!


----------



## Katesrider011

I just had one of those god awful feelings that everything I love will just dissappear. Has that ever happened to any of you? I'm sure it has.


----------



## Cowgirl101

Kind of.
Like why am I here, everyting is done type thing. Yes, I do in the forest and stay there for hours once until the feeling went away.

Anyone up for chat?


----------



## PintoTess

"Santa" comes tonight lol


----------



## Katesrider011

PintoTess said:


> "Santa" comes tonight lol


Tomorrow night for me


----------



## Cowgirl101

Same with Katerider.
Down under are people of the future to me.


----------



## PintoTess

lol, what do you mean ??


----------



## Katesrider011

PintoTess said:


> lol, what do you mean ??


Today is Thursday for us in the usa, in australia it's Friday right now. That's why she says yall are future people.


----------



## PintoTess

Oh thats right lol  It's a good thing to, I don't think that I could wait much longer!


----------



## Cowgirl101

LOL
We are the peoples of the past.


----------



## PintoTess

Oh you old people! lol


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> Oh you old people! lol


lol

Past=young
Future=old


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha!

Oh and Cowgirl101 I'm on again if you wanna chat...


----------



## Benny

Yup. Christmas tomorra. I'm over Christmas already. xD
Can't wait till the school holidays are over.


----------



## PintoTess

Lol, It is very tiring isn't it Benny


----------



## Cowgirl101

Cheyennes mom said:


> haha!
> 
> Oh and Cowgirl101 I'm on again if you wanna chat...


It's not working, I but I'll try. 
Just got back form kung-fu.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh cool!


----------



## PintoTess

Hiiiiyyyaaaa!!! Kung fu! Was it fun?


----------



## Cowgirl101

Yeah.

Chat isn't working so.. Can't go right now.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

okay maybe another time 

I got that drawing done and posted a link on your profile Cowgirl101!  hope you like it!


----------



## Benny

Haha, yep! And it gets so busssssy.


----------



## PintoTess

Merry Christmas to everyone that has santa coming tonight, I knwo Australia does at least.


----------



## Sunny

It's Christmas Eve!

I finally got all of my presents wrapped.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

It's Christmas Eve! I wrapped all mine last night.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

got my last 3 gifts bought yesterday and the mall was insane!


----------



## Sunny

There are actually a ton of presents under the tree this year. I was only supposed to get two from my mom and they aren't going to get here until after Christmas, but I have four under the tree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh nice!
Mine from my relatives who don't live with us are coming later. I do have some from my parents and my brother though.


----------



## PintoTess

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## Cowgirl101

Happy Christmas and a merry new years!

Anyone up for chat?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ooh I am!

...but ur not on anymore.  Anyone else wanna chat with me?


----------



## Katesrider011

Cheyennes mom said:


> ooh I am!
> 
> ...but ur not on anymore.  Anyone else wanna chat with me?


I will


----------



## Cheyennes mom

sure I'll meet you there!


----------



## Benny

Merry Christmas!! I got a pretty cool jigsaw!
http://www.crownandandrews.com/popup_image.php?id=1067


----------



## PintoTess

I can't work my iPod touch!!!!


----------



## Carleen

Merry Christmas, you Australians! It's still Christmas Eve here...


----------



## PintoTess

Lol, boxing day tomorrow!! GRRR!!!!


----------



## Benny

PintoTess said:


> I can't work my iPod touch!!!!


What can't you do? I had one of them.


----------



## Katesrider011

Omg it snowed in Mississippi, we've never had a white christmas. Well we have, but it was way before I was born! This is great!


----------



## Sunny

Lucky! We're having sleet. :/

Merry Christmas, everyone! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ooh I got a wii for Christmas


----------



## Katesrider011

Cheyennes mom said:


> ooh I got a wii for Christmas


Wii's are fun!


----------



## Cowgirl101

MERRY CHRSITMAS EVERYONE!

How is everyone?


----------



## Carleen

Merry Christmas! I ate leftover potatoes for breakfast. 

I am great, how are you Cowgirl101?


----------



## PintoTess

Benny said:


> What can't you do? I had one of them.


 
I'w wont connect to my computer but don't worry, my aunty has figured it out lol 

Merry christmas to you all!

Merry Boxing day to me!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Katesrider011 said:


> Wii's are fun!


my brother's been playing Super Mario Galaxy on it all day!  I'm smarter though because while he's trying to break his record I'm reading 
He'll get bored of it after a while and then I'll get my chance!  mwahahahaha


----------



## Katesrider011

Cheyennes mom said:


> my brother's been playing Super Mario Galaxy on it all day!  I'm smarter though because while he's trying to break his record I'm reading
> He'll get bored of it after a while and then I'll get my chance!  mwahahahaha


 Aha! Good Idea!


----------



## GreyRay

Almost new years! For some reason I want to go to a new years party lol

New years day we get to start moving into the rental house, yeah!
And then we get to go back, fix up the trailer, and move the horses out 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

Anyone up for chat?

I got a lot of things for Christmas.


----------



## Benny

Happy Boxing Day, Tess! xD
And mine used to take up to 5 minutes to connect to my computer. Really weird. oO


----------



## Carleen

Do any of you Australians know of a health & beauty line called Sukin? I just bought their shampoo and I love it! It's from Australia so I figured I'd ask.


----------



## Benny

Nope! But I can't use a lot of stuff, so many allergies in the family.


----------



## Cowgirl101

What is boxing day?
Tomorrow big ride day


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING

*Merry Christmas*

I bought my kids a Wii for Christmas, but I think I have spent as much time on it as they have. Can anyone suggest some good games that my teens might like for it?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ Well my parents just bought us a wii for Christmas too and we have Wii Sports, Wii Sports Resort, Super Mario Galaxy, Rayman Raving Rabbits, and we'd like to get Wii Music and Wii Party.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Cowgirl101 said:


> Anyone up for chat?
> 
> I got a lot of things for Christmas.


 
sorry for the double posts but I'll chat with you


----------



## Cowgirl101

Cheyennes mom said:


> ^^ Well my parents just bought us a wii for Christmas too and we have Wii Sports, Wii Sports Resort, Super Mario Galaxy, Rayman Raving Rabbits, and we'd like to get Wii Music and Wii Party.
> Hope this helps!


Those are good games.
I hope my friend comes at the right time for riding tomorrow..


----------



## Cheyennes mom

your riding tomorow? lu-cky!! It's so rainy here that I can't ride.


----------



## Cowgirl101

Cheyennes mom said:


> your riding tomorow? lu-cky!! It's so rainy here that I can't ride.


If my friend comes on time. It's a big trail ride with a new saddle bag and a camera. So pictures! We did planning this for a week. But she answered then I called early. I hope she just was to busy to answer..


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ oh cool! 
Hey, wanna chat?


----------



## Cowgirl101

I tried early it's not working. My computer is on crack....
But I'll keep posting here.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ok so will I! 

So what did u get for Christmas?


----------



## Cowgirl101

:}

Here we go:
1. 4 DS games
2. A book. (I'm a book worm though a slow reader)
3. a jacket
4. touch screen covers
5. karate golves
6. saddle bag
7. camera
8. itunes gift card
9. bath&body works
10. leather bag with horses on it
11. Candy!
12. ear phones (Mine can't last but two months)
a few more things.

You?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ooh cool! I got:
A wii
a book
an itunes card
boots
girth
johdpurs
candy
wallet
air freshener (not sure why)
lip gloss
4 wii games
another pair of jeans
and I can't remember the rest  that covers most of it though


----------



## Cowgirl101

Cheyennes mom said:


> ooh cool! I got:
> A wii
> a book
> an itunes card
> boots
> girth
> johdpurs
> candy
> wallet
> air freshener (not sure why)
> lip gloss
> 4 wii games
> another pair of jeans
> and I can't remember the rest  that covers most of it though


Cool, I want a wii.

What you doing for new Years?


----------



## Benny

I'm not quite sure what Boxing day is... But it's here. xD

I'm in the chat, if you were still around, Chey.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Cowgirl101 said:


> Cool, I want a wii.
> 
> What you doing for new Years?


not quite sure. I asked my mom and her answer was 'one holliday at a time'  
So far we are going tobaggoning with some church friends, and I'm trying to convince my mom to have another party

yourself?


----------



## Cowgirl101

Sounds like my parents. XD

I'm not sure... I would love to have a party.... But I don't know probably going to my grandmother's. 

My friend will be here in a few hours.  So I won't be on along til tomorrow but I will take photo of my pretties on the ride. (horses.)


----------



## Cheyennes mom

cool I'd love to see them!!

Ok, I am totally on a drawing streak right now! I was on a different website (I had a post exactly like this on this one too, but it's not as popular.) and I made a topic saying 'I'm looking for drawing work' and I asked for piles and piles of pictures for me to draw over the hollidays! Well it turns out that I just got 24 pictures last night!!! This'll be soo fun!!! Some interesting poses too that I've never done before like a bowing horse and a horse laying down!! This'll be the funnest thing ever!! I don't have to do all the pictures, but I hope to get most of them! MWAHAHAHAHA!! This is so cool!!


----------



## Katesrider011

^^And it's definately good practice too. Didn't you say you were new to drawing horses?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

yup! I had been doing it just off the top of my mind a few years ago, but I seriously sucked and then I lost interest. Plus I wasn't too serious bout it then. Now I really wanna get good at it!  I'm starting to get the basics, but I need work on my shading and the like, moving pics.


----------



## Katesrider011

^^Good luck! I still suck at drawing


----------



## Cheyennes mom

thanks! haha I think I've gotten the whole head thing... 



















those are my 2 best ones. I really suck at shading though.


----------



## Benny

I love the first one. Horses are really hard to draw for some reason. ><
Good luck with it!
Man it's so wet here. Rain rain rain. Stupid flooding.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

thanks! Wow I just finnished this one horse that had so much shading involved it's not even funny! 

Ya it's raining too much here too! Haven't ridden in ages the arena's flooded.


----------



## Cowgirl101

I like them CM! The second one is Jody. :}

I'm not very happy, the ride was okay.. My nose keeps bleeding, the horses are acting up. My friend is acting up, she is already asleep. I'm sleeping on the couch tonight, I not so such if I want her riding my horses.... I hate to be rude but I'm not so such..


----------



## Cheyennes mom

thanks!

aww I'm sorry..


----------



## Cowgirl101

Cheyennes mom said:


> thanks!
> 
> aww I'm sorry..


Not your fault, or was it?

I'm not sure what to do at the second.. *sigh* One of my horses was o skinny and hurt to ride and she says she going to ride him. I don't think so....


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Aww. Why don't you just tell her politely? Be like, 'sorry you can't ride that one because she's too skinny and we're trying to put more weight on her. Maybe next time. You could ride this horse though.' and maybe she'll change her mind? then again I'm a little girl with additude so if she started protesting I'd start yelling for my horse's sake


----------



## Cowgirl101

Cheyennes mom said:


> Aww. Why don't you just tell her politely? Be like, 'sorry you can't ride that one because she's too skinny and we're trying to put more weight on her. Maybe next time. You could ride this horse though.' and maybe she'll change her mind? then again I'm a little girl with additude so if she started protesting I'd start yelling for my horse's sake


Yeah I'll do that thanks. 

If I was the horse, let's just say. My friend believes she can fly.. XD


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ haha! That's just sad!


----------



## Cowgirl101

Cheyennes mom said:


> ^^ haha! That's just sad!


LOL
I'm so mean. 

So does anyone have snow?
I bet you do, CM?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

we've been close for a while, and up in the mountains there's a lot of snow, in fact we're going skiing tomorow, but down here all we're getting is rain, rain... and guess what??? rain!! the arena is still totally flooded so I can't ride. 
Do you have snow?


----------



## Cowgirl101

No snow just mud and rain.. 
Lucky duck!
I never been skiing, always wanted too.
That's a big reason why I like winter is the snow.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha ya! 
I've only been skiing 2 times last winter and the first time I went flying down the hill like a maniac and I didn't know how to stop so my dad was calling 'just fall over!' and I was like 'fall over? okay here it goes...' and then I started going backwards and I'm like okay, this is NOT working but then I figured out to fall sideways because how are you supposed to fall backwards unless you are going to lie down on the back of your skiis??
Another time I was on the rope tow going up the hill and someone fell right infront of me and I was heading towards them and my dad was behind me, and he's like 'let go!' and I'm like 'oh okay' so I do and there I go backwards down the hill! but then my skii twisted and I went into the ditch. I went into a quick shock after that and my helmet started choking me. It was a very interesting day.

Ok, I just got off the phone with Cheyenne's owner because I am skiing so I had to arrange a different day for doing stalls, and I totally embarassed myself!! so here's how it went 
Me: hello?
owner: hi!
(awquard silence)
owner: It's <insert her name> (not sure if I should say it on here just incase)
Me: Yep!
(awquard silence)
Me: did you get my message?)
owner: Yes, I was doing Phoenix's dressings so I couldn't answer the phone.
Me: oh ok. Um.. so is there a different day that I could come?
owner: Yes, Wednesday or Thursday?
Me: sure... Wednesday should work
owner: ok. Have fun!
Me: thanks. You too.
(awquard silence)
owner: ok hon, thanks
Me: no prob, bye
owner: bye


now I'm thinking... Wait- she's not skiing too, so why the heck did I say 'you too'? GRR I make such a fool of myself sometimes!!!


----------



## Cowgirl101

Lol. Sounds fun and odd.

I do the same thing to my trainer on the phone. Once I called but I never leave message but I end up. Like: Uh---hh.. Hii It's (____name) I__ can't" ect.. I am really stupid. But the rider came and I was a no show.  I bet my trainer wasn't happy. My mother had to talk.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha! Now I wish I had gotten MY mom to get the phone because I knew that it would be Shey's owner! Stupid me, stupid me!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

What do you guys think of my latest drawing? Excuse the holes in the paper. My brother was poking holes in my paper pad with a pushpin.


----------



## Cowgirl101

I have some photos in the art thingy... Look there. My friend up I got to go.

I want to slap my parents! GRAW!


----------



## Cowgirl101

Anyone up for chat?


----------



## TaMMa89

We have snow.

Cheyennes mom: Nice job, looks like horses . Keep practising!


----------



## Carleen

I hot my new iPhone yesterday! 

And we have snow too, Tamma.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

TaMMa89: thanks! Haha I was hoping that they would look like horses!  

we just got snow too!!


I'm so happy, anyone wanna know why?


----------



## Katesrider011

^^Why?


----------



## Carleen

Why are you so happy?


Personally I am pretty grumpy. I got a gift card for a local tack shop for Xmas with the intention of getting a new helmet.. well I went to get a helmet today and the staff were so rude and unhelpful and just stood talking/giggling amongst themselves while I stood there in front of the helmets staring at them for TWENTY minutes. So then I went to a different tack shop and right away the staff found one that fits me perfectly and is really nice.. now I just need to somehow sell/get refunded for that giftcard!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

because I was at the barn and when I started leasing cheyenne she totally ignored me for like, everything. Now my mom called Cheyenne and she didn't come. Then I came and called her and she came right up to me!! I was so happy! And she let me play with her today! She NEVER plays! So happy!!! Luv her!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Carleen said:


> Why are you so happy?
> 
> 
> Personally I am pretty grumpy. I got a gift card for a local tack shop for Xmas with the intention of getting a new helmet.. well I went to get a helmet today and the staff were so rude and unhelpful and just stood talking/giggling amongst themselves while I stood there in front of the helmets staring at them for TWENTY minutes. So then I went to a different tack shop and right away the staff found one that fits me perfectly and is really nice.. now I just need to somehow sell/get refunded for that giftcard!


wow that's stupid..


----------



## Carleen

Yeah, and I was going to come home to send the company a e-mail about it but guess what? They don't even have a "contact us" section on their website...

But your story is nice! I love having that connection with a horse.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

thanks! I luv it too!

quick question for anyone who wants to answer it: does your horse swing their head back at you when you are buckling/unbuckling the blanket or doing up the girth/cinch? I've been working on that with Cheyenne, but I'm wondering why she does it. She doesn't have back problems, and she doesn't bite, she just swings back. Everytime she starts to do it I push her head away and push it and push it and push it until she stops and when she does stop I do it up and reward her, but why does she do that??


----------



## Carleen

Hmm, Flash sometimes looks at me while I'm fiddling with his blankets but not always.


----------



## Sunny

A lot of times that can indicate stomach ulcers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

My horses don't have blankets. But they have a shelter. It's pretty warm to if you snuggle with someone...


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha! 

Sunny- her owner got her checked out for anything that could do that and nothing came up. We're starting to think that it's just a bad habit of hers. I'm doing my best to break it, and I've been making progress, her owner is getting impressed. I'm the only one who takes her out so I'm the only one who really notices anymore, but it's still happening.


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING

We finally had a decent day to ride today and I went out to the barn and my horse has an abscess! I should be glad that it was shallow and I was able to reach it easily and pop it, so he is not limping as bad and does not look quite so pitiful. It was cold this morning, so I think he actually enjoyed the warm epsom soak.


----------



## Carleen

UGH I've caught a cold! First one this year.. I thought for sure I was gonna get lucky and go without one this winter.


----------



## Sunny

I ordered Sunny new boots and a saddle pad today. I got both on sale, but still spent $50. -sigh-

I hope the boots fit!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Carleen said:


> UGH I've caught a cold! First one this year.. I thought for sure I was gonna get lucky and go without one this winter.


I just got over a cold. I frikin hate colds!


----------



## Carleen

Me too, especially since I work as a cashier so I am talking to customers all day.


----------



## Cowgirl101

I'm tired and aching. Back from kung-fu and a big lesson yesterday. 

New years tomorrow at 2400.


----------



## PintoTess

heyy everyone!
Ouch! am I sore! I have been burnt to a crisp by spending a few days at the beach , I can't even walk my thighs are that swollen and my back is blistered! And I DID have sunscrean and STILL got burnt, a face full of zinc so my face didnt get burnt at all luckily


----------



## Carleen

I wish it was that hot here...


----------



## PintoTess

O,o no you don't trust me lol


----------



## Carleen

Oooh yes I do! LOL I love hot weather.


----------



## PintoTess

Oh you strange person! lol, I would rather nice, cool, autumn weather, perfect to ride in!


----------



## Carleen

Haha well you'd get sick of BC winter pretty fast.  Or maybe after like 20 years of it, like me.


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> heyy everyone!
> Ouch! am I sore! I have been burnt to a crisp by spending a few days at the beach , I can't even walk my thighs are that swollen and my back is blistered! And I DID have sunscrean and STILL got burnt, a face full of zinc so my face didnt get burnt at all luckily


I'm sore too.
I hope you feel better.
I'm lucky I don't get burnt.


----------



## TaMMa89

Happy New Year guys!

Does anyone have fireworks? I have some....


----------



## GreyRay

Tomarrow is officially 2011. And my 16th year on earth! Soon I will be able to dirve...*drum roll*... Legally 
Pretty weird to think that we all got to see the biginning of a new century.
Makes me feel like I belong in a museum =/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## noogie the pony

TaMMa89 said:


> Happy New Year guys!
> 
> Does anyone have fireworks? I have some....


 

We have fireworks here in North Carolina. I was reading an equine emergency book and it says that there are tons of injuries to horses caused by fireworks. It said that there is a high risk of them breaking out of the field because there are scared or whatever. I had never thought about that before. Has anyone ever had any experiance with this?


----------



## GreyRay

No. But then again my dad used to shoot off horseback(when we lived in CO), our horses live inbetween saw mills(and 2 of them used to work at them), and I have 4 little heathan siblings. So our horses usually get over themselves within a couple weeks with us =/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

My first horse broke his water tub and broke out of his paddock on Fourth of July one year(for those non-Americans, there are TONS of fireworks on this day). Luckily he wasn't hurt and didn't run to far when he got out.

This past Fourth of July I was house-sitting for my aunt and uncle(the people who keep Sunny) and some of their friends were up fishing in the pond. I heard a knock on the door, and it was one of the fishers. He said, "I just wanted to let you know that the horses are running all around the pasture scared, I didn't know if you needed to put them up or anything."
I went to check on them, and they were going crazy. I think it was mainly Sun, because it was likely her first time to hear them(her first owners lived in the middle of nowhere). I think the other horses were running for fun. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Hmmm.... I just broke an amount of 6,000 messages here on HF now in New Year's Eve.

A nerd? :wink:


----------



## PintoTess

Wowza! Happy new year guys  Yaya only 3 days now till my birthday and I am so excited!


----------



## rocky pony

Happy almost new year all!
I've never had any problems with the horses out here...for one thing fireworks in most of the areas where the horses are are prohibited. They are allowed all through town and suburban areas and such, so the horses do hear them but not super close and ultra loud. They seem to take it in stride, at least at my stable. The jumpy horses jump a little bit, but so far no big wrecks.


----------



## PintoTess

We didn't even celebrate new years last night, too exhausted lol.


----------



## rocky pony

Oh yeah, y'all are way ahead in Australia, I forgot just how far lol
To this day it still weirds me out to think that we're practically like a day apart!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh my gosh you should've seen my face today! Sheet white! I was almost turning green! I don't even know why! I was at my friend's house and then my mom came to pick me up and my friends mom and her were talking and out of no where I break into sweat and turn so pale it wasn't even funny! Almost fainted! I have no clue why! It wasn't even hot in the room!


----------



## ridingismylife2

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!  It's 2011 here already! 
Went to see the fireworks and got hit by one








I was taking a video and I see a bright thing fly at me and then my lip hurt. haha


----------



## PintoTess

You got hit by...A firework?? Gosh now that is extreme!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

we're not allowed fireworks where I live. Or fires, like, the roasting marshmellos in your yard campfires.


----------



## PintoTess

Neither are we, it is a total fire ban at the moment as it is that hot and dry but hey, thats Australia for you, it is beautiful country but sometimes the drought really starts to get to you. Especially if you have horses to feed and cattle to graze and that, it is a real bummer!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha!


----------



## ridingismylife2

PintoTess said:


> You got hit by...A firework?? Gosh now that is extreme!


yea..haha xD It exploded too close to ground and I was next to it. :lol: Nothing happened though.


----------



## PintoTess

O,o gosh luckily! lol, Tess thinks that fireworks are the most prettiest things I swear! She looks at them with her ears pricked and then as soon as they go away she acts all sad again until another one turns up. Zorro just neighs and neighs and neighs at them!


----------



## Katesrider011

^^kate hates fireworks. She snorts at em If they come anywhere near her.


----------



## PintoTess

Tess is fascinated by them


----------



## rocky pony

My old former horse, Kainne, the "big fancy Thoroughbred" thought the fireworks were in celebration of how wonderful he is. When they went off he'd perk up and add some prance to his trot, get all proud of himself. Didn't even get scared, just proud.
It's a good summary of his self esteem level. Kainne was born to shine. I can't wait for him to show with his new owner!


----------



## PintoTess

Oh Tess would think that as well! He seems very cute your TB!


----------



## rocky pony

Kainne is a great guy, such a sweetheart. Real willing and giving. Anyone's dream horse, but just not right for me. I like 'em bratty  I get really anxious if my horse is too well-behaved and ready to please. I guess I feel like they're plotting, ****

Just realized I failed at erasing the word "old" in my last post, I originally wrote "my old horse", then realized that made it sound like I was saying he is an old horse so I changed it to former...thought I'd clarify, lol


----------



## PintoTess

oh ok lol 
I like them bratty as well, keeps it fun and interesting. My mare is bratty but a real sook as well, she loves a cuddle but other times she looks at you like "gee I REALLY hate you".
Yesterday I came home from a beach trip with my friend for 5 days and went down to see Tess and she wasn't happy that I left her, she pinned the ears and turned her bum on me so I Gave her a whack on the bum just to tell her to repect me and to not turn her back on me and she turned around as if to sat "Oh so you still are the boss, right", Then I went to get her feed and she was all happy again!
Ya' gotta love em'


----------



## rocky pony

lol I love horses like that, they're the best! This new mare I've just started working with is the same way. She'll just push and push and act like a real nightmare (bad pun? lol) until someone shows her what for, then she's such a sweetheart, right in your pocket and rubbing all over you. Still quick to challenge if you ask too much, though! Just my type ;-)
She's a bit of a dream horse for me, I may have to horsenap her from my friend, lol!!


----------



## Cowgirl101

Happy new years!


----------



## rocky pony

Happy new year Cowgirl! 
How does the future feel?


----------



## Katesrider011

Happy New year everyone! Hope it's a good one. There's tornadoes a few miles south of us heading our direction! How's that for new years!?


----------



## Cowgirl101

Well one more hour...
I'm making the kids listen by saying, ''I'll put you in the closet so the monster can eat your liver." XD I'm mean..


----------



## GreyRay

WOOOO! 2011!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rocky pony

Katesrider011 said:


> Happy New year everyone! Hope it's a good one. There's tornadoes a few miles south of us heading our direction! How's that for new years!?


Sure sounds scary! I'm glad I'm way over here in Cali lol...




Cowgirl101 said:


> Well one more hour...
> I'm making the kids listen by saying, ''I'll put you in the closet so the monster can eat your liver." XD I'm mean..


lol!! Poor kids :lol:




GreyRay said:


> WOOOO! 2011!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Happy new year Greyray!


----------



## Cowgirl101

That's why I'm not having kids....
I'll be a bad mother, though I'm looking for a baby sitting job. Makes scents right?" XD


----------



## rocky pony

I know what you mean, I'd make an awful mother too!
I can already see it. "I can't deal with this right now, honey, just go out to the barn and ride it out of your system." :lol:


----------



## Cowgirl101

rocky pony said:


> I know what you mean, I'd make an awful mother too!
> I can already see it. "I can't deal with this right now, honey, just go out to the barn and ride it out of your system." :lol:


XD lol
Wanna go to chat?

I can see me now, "No your ground! Now go muck stalls."


----------



## rocky pony

Hmm, I've actually never been there, but I'd be down to try it!


----------



## PintoTess

OMG guess what! I am flying down to meet JackofDiamonds in 3 days! I can't wait to see her again!


----------



## Katesrider011

I start school again in 3 days. That can wait for like EVER.


----------



## Cowgirl101

Hello again!


----------



## TaMMa89

I had some fireworks and my friend had some too.

Hopefully you're alright, Kaila. Fireworks can cause bad damage.


----------



## Cowgirl101

No fireworks this year. But we play board games.


----------



## rocky pony

I barely heard any fireworks here this year. My dog was heavily sedated for no reason, lol


----------



## Cowgirl101

lol oh ok.
Chat anyone?


----------



## Katesrider011

I would if I had my computer cowgirl, but unfortunately I have to resort to my itouch which doesn't support flash.


----------



## PintoTess

Hey has anyone noticed that we are nearly up to 1 million replies? Not long now! I am going show shopping today for a show stock and vest and maybe some new top boots


----------



## Katesrider011

Uhm tess, we have farrr to go. You're thinking 10,000


----------



## PintoTess

Oh! god silly me! Now I DO look like a dumb blond


----------



## Katesrider011

Bahaha it's okay, we all have those moments


----------



## PintoTess

Yes but I have these moments all the time lol


----------



## Katesrider011

It's still okay


----------



## PintoTess

Hahah lol. I am going to start schooling Tess shoulder-in today..


----------



## Sunny

I just got back from the barn. I was going to do some bit work with Sun, but she was _so_ out of it because people were still shooting fireworks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Awww poor Sunny  Hows the breaking in coming along?


----------



## Sunny

We haven't done too much lately. I got her new bit for Christmas, so mainly I've just been letting her get used to it and such. Once she's comfortable with it we're going to start ground driving. After that we'll hopefully be ready to start the actual backing.

Thanks for asking. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Oh thats cool  Really coming along then isn't she?


----------



## Sunny

Yes, definitely. She has such a good head on her shoulders.

How's your girl doing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EventersBabe

Oh my gosh get ready to see this *drum*roll*

1/2 CT. T.W. Diamond Three Stone Engagement Ring in 14K White Gold - View All - Zales


heres my ring. The one hes getting for me.


----------



## PintoTess

Sunny said:


> Yes, definitely. She has such a good head on her shoulders.
> 
> How's your girl doing?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah Tess is going really good, Im very happy with her. She is learning a lot very quickly. We are about to school shoulder in and Flying change and then we have our first show in february so that is somthing to really look forward to :clap:


----------



## GreyRay

EventersBabe said:


> Oh my gosh get ready to see this *drum*roll*
> 
> 1/2 CT. T.W. Diamond Three Stone Engagement Ring in 14K White Gold - View All - Zales
> 
> 
> heres my ring. The one hes getting for me.


Congratulations!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EventersBabe

GreyRay said:


> Congratulations!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 =) thanks.
first he needs to get a JOB and graduate college as well as I need to graduate but this is the ring I want =)
before he can give me a ring and we can start planning a future. But we are half way done with college.


----------



## Sunny

Pretty ring.

I wouldn't want to know what my ring is going to look like. I would want it to be a surprise, and to know that he picked it out himself. 


I love the soltaire rings. Just simple and pretty. I do love the triple diamonds, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EventersBabe

Sunny said:


> Pretty ring.
> 
> I wouldn't want to know what my ring is going to look like. I would want it to be a surprise, and to know that he picked it out himself.
> 
> 
> I love the soltaire rings. Just simple and pretty. I do love the triple diamonds, too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He did pick it out =) He took me to look at rings a few weeks ago. But I mean he also has may have some ideas so I never know lol.


----------



## Sunny

That's sweet.




I am very anxious to get all of the stuff I have on order from Dover. I am waiting for sport boots, winter breeches, and a saddle pad. Rats chewed a hole in one of my AP pads. :/ Luckily they didn't get their mouths on my saddle or other tack. I would have cried.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EventersBabe

Sunny said:


> That's sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very anxious to get all of the stuff I have on order from Dover. I am waiting for sport boots, winter breeches, and a saddle pad. Rats chewed a hole in one of my AP pads.  Luckily they didn't get their mouths on my saddle or other tack. I would have cried.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


awsome. I bought a new pad i made an order from someone who costume makes them 
then I got a new halter for Babee since hers broke.


----------



## Benny

Man, I'm sick again. ><
Was gonna meet up with a friend and go riding, but this puts a damper on it.


----------



## Oxer

i haven't ridden in a little over two weeks because of the rain. however, i trained pretty hard yesterday and today. i am now downing 800mg of ibuprofen and soaking my feet in a hot salt bath. *Ouch* 
that's what i get for taking all that time off and then thinking i can just hack and jump around without being sore!


----------



## Cowgirl101

Benny said:


> Man, I'm sick again. ><
> Was gonna meet up with a friend and go riding, but this puts a damper on it.


I feel you feel better.
I took a flopping 3 our nap...


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I haven't ridden either. Poor Cheyenne hasn't been out of her paddock for such a long time! I'll defenately take her out on Monday!

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Cowgirl101

Happy new Years.

You mean she been in the stall the whole time?:shock:


----------



## Sunny

I haven't ridden in quite a while. I think the boyfriend and I are going to go for a trail ride Monday since he doesn't have work or school.

Speaking of school, I go back Thursday. Bluhh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

I rode wed. day. Lesson, this coming week my mom is coming to my lesson, I'm showing her I'm doing good. 


Sunny does your bf have a young brother? XD Just kidding.


----------



## EventersBabe

me and my man are going for a trail ride soon


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Cowgirl101 said:


> Happy new Years.
> 
> You mean she been in the stall the whole time?:shock:


paddock. She has a shelter and the outside area is maybe.... Not sure. I'm the only one who acually does things with her usually unless it's like farrier or trimming or if I haven't been there for a really long time and she needs a grooming her owner will take her out and groom her. But she doesn't do lessons anymore so I'm the only one who acually rides her. But I've been buisy lately and it's been raining a lot and we don't have an indoor arena where I ride so I haven't really been able to do anything with her anyways. But ya she hasn't been out since.... last saturday. Poor girl.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

EventersBabe said:


> me and my man are going for a trail ride soon


 ooh fun! Wish I had trails near where I ride!


----------



## EventersBabe

Cheyennes mom said:


> ooh fun! Wish I had trails near where I ride!


Were going to a place that provides them


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Sunny said:


> I haven't ridden in quite a while. I think the boyfriend and I are going to go for a trail ride Monday since he doesn't have work or school.
> 
> Speaking of school, I go back Thursday. Bluhh.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


sorry for the triple post  Keep reading more and more posts 

Anyways back thursday? Lucky I have till tuesday  I hate school. All I get is worked and ignored.


----------



## EventersBabe

I go back to college the 18th


----------



## Cowgirl101

Oh okay, CM.
I need a farrier but I can't find any that can come to me...

I have trail at my place since we have over ten area place. But it comes with running into trees...


----------



## Cheyennes mom

EventersBabe said:


> Were going to a place that provides them


 oh cool! I wanna ride Cheyenne on trails so bad! Apparently she loves it! I like getting her out of the arena for a change.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Cowgirl101 said:


> Oh okay, CM.
> I need a farrier but I can't find any that can come to me...
> 
> I have trail at my place since we have over ten area place. But it comes with running into trees...


ya. if it was an acual stall in the barn Cheyenne would be going insane after 2 minutes much less a week!

no one will come to you? That's odd.


----------



## Sunny

Where I keep Sunny is surrounded by miles and miles of trails and dirt roads, and a few pastures.

There is a park nearby that is a really great place to trailer to and ride. I went in the Spring and it was great.


CM, I am very sick of school, too. Luckily I only have around 4 1/2 months left, although they're going to be stressful. -sigh- I have almost all of my application stuff together, all I have to do is mail my transcript and finish the financial aid information. 
At least I have easy classes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

Cheyennes mom said:


> ya. if it was an acual stall in the barn Cheyenne would be going insane after 2 minutes much less a week!
> 
> no one will come to you? That's odd.


I know, I'll have to call two other places to see.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

good luck


----------



## Cowgirl101

Cheyennes mom said:


> good luck


Thanks. 

you to with trail riding.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Cowgirl101 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> you to with trail riding.


oh thank you!
There are mountain trails and stuff around but we'd have to trailor the horses up there and stuff. I'm waiting to get invited by Shey-Shey's owner. She takes a few horses up there sometimes with they're owners and riders and stuff, but I haven't been invited yet. I hope I get invited soon! Probably won't in the winter but maybe eventually! I mean, I've done trails before on other horses at camp and Cheyenne was used as a trail horse before her current owner had her, so why not right?


----------



## Cowgirl101

Cheyennes mom said:


> oh thank you!
> There are mountain trails and stuff around but we'd have to trailor the horses up there and stuff. I'm waiting to get invited by Shey-Shey's owner. She takes a few horses up there sometimes with they're owners and riders and stuff, but I haven't been invited yet. I hope I get invited soon! Probably won't in the winter but maybe eventually! I mean, I've done trails before on other horses at camp and Cheyenne was used as a trail horse before her current owner had her, so why not right?


Maybe in the spring?
I hope you get to go so I can see some pics.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ haha ya for sure! If I get to go I'll take as many pics as I can


----------



## Cowgirl101

Cheyennes mom said:


> ^^ haha ya for sure! If I get to go I'll take as many pics as I can


Good. Haha.

I wish I took the picture of the bunny I saw on Monday's trail ride with my friend.


----------



## PintoTess

I go trail riding twice a week, it is our "off" day, a day with no schooling. Tess loves it


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> I go trail riding twice a week, it is our "off" day, a day with no schooling. Tess loves it


I'm lucky if I ride my horses twice a week.


----------



## PintoTess

Me too sometimes, but it all depends on the weather and what homework I have.


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> Me too sometimes, but it all depends on the weather and what homework I have.


It depends on the weather, if I'm to busy or if someone will come out there with me.


----------



## PintoTess

Yeah the weather here today was weiredd. It was boiling then all of a sudden it started storming. Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> Yeah the weather here today was weiredd. It was boiling then all of a sudden it started storming. Hmmmmmm...


Hhmmm... Sounds like here.

It's in the 70s and two hours later it drop to 50.
I got to go soon...


----------



## PintoTess

Awwww bye bye


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> Awwww bye bye


Bye, I'm be on later.


----------



## Katesrider011

This is random but has anyone ever noticed that if you go to google and look up symptoms to a sickness you have it pretty much says you're gonna die? . I looked up why I had a runny nose that felt like nosebleeds cause I figured I had a sinus infection. Well google said brain trauma


----------



## rocky pony

lol!!! I know just what you mean, I hate that!
You should see my girlfriend, she's a total hypochondriac, she's always thinking she's gonna die. I always just laugh at her and she is like WHY ARE YOU LAUGHING THIS IS SERIOUS! And I'm like do you really think I'd be laughing at you if I believed there was any chance you were gonna die from this?? Sheesh!!


----------



## PintoTess

Don't believe google at all lol  Lets hope you are not going to die Katesrider011 lol


----------



## Katesrider011

Oh I don't believe googles with symptoms. I just though it was funny


----------



## PintoTess

HAhah yes it is funny lol


----------



## Sunny

I had a yucky sinus infection while I had the flu.

Yes, Google tends to be the bearer of bad news. Almost anything you research is filled with depressing information. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> I had a yucky sinus infection while I had the flu.
> 
> Yes, Google tends to be the bearer of bad news. Almost anything you research is filled with depressing information. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sinus infection and flu? Eww sounds bad :/


----------



## Sunny

Oh it was awful. And it had to be during the week I was in Panama City with some friends. Not a fun vacation. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Ehh I feel for you. My sister could relate. She got a bad case of food poisoning the day we were flying home from Orlando. Our flight was supposed to leave at 8:45 that night but it got delayed till 10:45 pm. She was miserable.


----------



## Sunny

Goodness. 

I haaaaate stomach bugs. I can take a headache, earache, fever, whatever...but if my stomach hurts I'm miserable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Katesrider011 said:


> This is random but has anyone ever noticed that if you go to google and look up symptoms to a sickness you have it pretty much says you're gonna die? . I looked up why I had a runny nose that felt like nosebleeds cause I figured I had a sinus infection. Well google said brain trauma


Actually, I have/had some health problems and I went to Google. Against all odds I found it RELIEVING :shock:. I admit I was very nervous but after googling a bit I got a view that symptoms like I had are rarely anything serious considering my age.

rocky pony: we hypochondriac take our syptoms seriously :wink:. The next time when your girlfriend is feeling like that, pat her back, give her a hug and tell it's nothing serious.


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> Goodness.
> 
> I haaaaate stomach bugs. I can take a headache, earache, fever, whatever...but if my stomach hurts I'm miserable.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I used to get ear infections all the time.


----------



## Katesrider011

TaMMa89 said:


> Actually, I have/had some health problems and I went to Google. Against all odds I found it RELIEVING :shock:. I admit I was very nervous but after googling a bit I got a view that symptoms like I had are rarely anything serious considering my age.
> 
> rocky pony: we hypochondriac take our syptoms seriously :wink:. The next time when your girlfriend is feeling like that, pat her back, give her a hug and tell it's nothing serious.


Glad to hear it helped you out


----------



## Sunny

I am pretty prone to ear infections. I haven't had one in a while, though.

There is always something wrong with me. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> I am pretty prone to ear infections. I haven't had one in a while, though.
> 
> There is always something wrong with me. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I haven't had one in awhile either. *knocks on wood*


----------



## rocky pony

TaMMa89 said:


> rocky pony: we hypochondriac take our syptoms seriously :wink:. The next time when your girlfriend is feeling like that, pat her back, give her a hug and tell it's nothing serious.


But it's funner to laugh at her! lol 
We have a weird relationship, we both make fun of each other a lot, after a few seconds she just starts laughing too and I can get her to forget about being silly ;-) we have a weird understanding..

We really are very odd together. We'd probably gross a lot of people out, hahaha, we sit around for hours giggling uncontrollably and I'll be trying to lick her in the face and she'll be trying to stick her fingers in my ears/nose/belly button/mouth, we have these epic battles that way that can go on all day. We also wrestle a lot, and she fights really dirty. I'm a lot stronger than her but I'm really careful with her so I never actually harm her, but she accidentally hurts me all the time...she's given me nosebleeds before! Ahahahaha
I think part of why we're such a good match is because we know when to be serious but usually we go our best to keep things light and humourous, we're good at keeping each other from going crazy....well...crazy in a bad way, anyway :lol:

Anyway, I'm rambling about that! I tend to do that, especially when it comes to her


----------



## Sunny

Rocky, y'all sound just like me and my man. Tyler has an obsession with trying to lick my face and it totally grosses me out, so it always ends in some epic tickle/wrestling match.

One day we had a coat hanger battle that lasted forever. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rocky pony

lol!!! It's the funnest kind of battle!
This one time I managed to lick all the way across her whole face...she squealed for like five minutes :lol:
I always try to catch her when she least expects it...but never when she's sleeping, that'd be cheating!

The best thing she has on me is trying to get her finger in my ear. EEEk it feels so icky! But I'm getting really good at dodging these attempts, especially because now I also have a pesty little bird that also likes to try to make her way into my ears too. I must have really appealing ears! :lol:
I'm feeling pretty certain that one day my girlfriend's going to go for my ear and I'm going to instinctively give her a firm bird-training-voice "NO" and she's going to make fun of me...hahahaha
Especially because I'm just picking her up tomorrow after she's been away for about a month and Olive has been the only one trying to get in my ears this whole time...


----------



## Sunny

Hahaha. 
Tyler is extremely ticklish on his ribs, so that's what I have on him. 
Whenever he tries to tickle me I pull his hair. Yeah, I fight dirty. :wink:

I have once before made the "Aank aank!" noise to Ty before. You know, the noise you make when your horse is doing something naughty? He found it insulting. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rocky pony

:rofl: Oh man, that's priceless!
Yeah, I don't think Yeva would take well to that either! :lol:

I love the horse world, lol, from that I knew exactly which sound you meant right away :lol:
Such a great language we all develop with our horses, hahaha


----------



## Sunny

Very true!

I love the threads on here that talk about funny things non-horsie people say. It's just so funny to hear their attempts at using the horsie language.

I can't remember who posted it, but one of my favorite ones was where someone's dad told her to "break a forelock" at a show. :lol: Too funny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rocky pony

Bahahaha, that's great! Well that would be quite tragic, I suppose, I mean they do take forever to grow....:lol:

My girlfriend currently knows almost nothing at all about horses, she's never been around them before because we were long-distance for the first five years of our relationship and only recently moved about an hour away from me...and is just so busy with all of that school nonsense, lol, that it's tough to get her over here to my place often enough. I've only gotten to bring her out to the stable once! Shameful! lol
So I'm expecting a lot of great things to be said by her...most things at this point she can't begin to grasp yet. I had to tell her what bucking was...and then I tried to say "You know, like the broncos at rodeos?" and she said "What's a bronco? I don't know what happens at rodeos." I had no idea people didn't know that :shock:
Really, I had no idea this was possible! lol...that may have at least a little bit to do with her being foreign, though, anyway...there's a lot of American culture she's missed...(even though she's been here for the last eleven years of her life...haha) I would think most people at least know what broncos are....right? :?
:lol:


----------



## Sunny

Hahaha.
Ty actually retains most of the information I hammer into his head! 
Last night he was _so_ proud of himself. Apparently a horse had gotten loose on his road. He called the cops and everything, and was telling me about it. I asked if he could tell what color it was, and he goes, "Chestnut!!! " So sweet.

He really does his best and he certainly supports me. I mean, he has bought me breeches, boots, gloves, a helmet, a bit, horse stuffed animals, horse jewelry, and a half pad! 
We're hopefully going on a ride tomorrow.  

Where is your girlfriend from originally?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rocky pony

Aww! That's way cute lol
My girlfriend would definitely say "ummm browny red??" She's yet to begin her proper training...we'll fix that ;-) hahaha
She is definitely interested in learning at least a little bit, so I can't wait till she can start learning and actually finally get her on a horse! I don't currently have one I feel like I can really trust with her...still working on that one. Hopefully soon!
She's actually originally from Armenia


----------



## Sunny

Really? How interesting! I've never known anyone from there.

Her name is Yeva? I love that. Very pretty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rocky pony

Yeah, I hadn't either! To be honest I didn't even know Armenia existed before I knew her, hahaha
Where she lived in L.A. there is a pretty big Armenian community, though, so through her now about half of the people I know are Armenian, lol
It's been really fascinating to learn about a culture I didn't even know existed!

And me too, I'd never heard of that name before...now it, of course, is my all-time favourite, haha. It really is perfect for her...beautiful, unconventional, and...short :lol:
Bahaha, I couldn't not squeeze in a short joke, she's teeny


----------



## Sunny

Awweeeee. Haha. 

I feel short next to Tyler. He's 6'3, and I'm around 5'5. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> Awweeeee. Haha.
> 
> I feel short next to Tyler. He's 6'3, and I'm around 5'5. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow he towers you just a bit


----------



## Sunny

Oh, yes, :lol:

What's everyone doing today?
I would kill to go to the barn. It's a beautiful day. Buuuut I'm stuck at home. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rocky pony

I'm always amazed at how tall guys can be sometimes..lol
I'm about 5'7", she's 5'1"

Anyway, I'm trying to plan a date for tomorrow after I pick Yeva up from the airport...words can not possibly express how bad I am at this, lol
I'm eying this place nearby with guided riding tours through the forest...I rode here once before on my horse and it was really nice. That would be a great introduction to riding for her except it's a little bit costly and I'm near broke! I think I'm going to have to find a cheaper activity unfortunately xD
Ah well, there is always later.


----------



## Katesrider011

It's a pretty day here too. I'm riding tomorrow cause it's my last free day before school starts (senior in high school), but I'm in starville, ms today and going home this afternoon and I'm going to hang out with a friend.


----------



## Cowgirl101

Katesrider011 said:


> Wow he towers you just a bit


Lol he does.

YAY I'm home alone.. I'm glad, now I can get away. 
When the peoples come home, I hope I can ride.


----------



## Sunny

I'm broke, too, Rocky. :lol:
If it's nice outside you could go for a picnic! It may be cheesy, but I love the outdoors. 



I'm trying to enjoy my last few days of winter break, too, KR. It flew by.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Yeahhh it's always breaks that fly by but once school starts again, time drags by...


----------



## Cowgirl101

Tempus frugit.


----------



## Sunny

Yes, definitely. 
I'm just ready to get all of the college stuff done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

Sunny said:


> Yes, definitely.
> I'm just ready to get all of the college stuff done.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm looking for a college. Just two years away.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Yuck. Only 2 days left of break. Then back to being ignored.


----------



## PintoTess

Oh I have a busy week. Tomorrow is my birthday then the day after I am flying to Victoria to meet my "Forum friend". It was a spur of the moment Flight booking and I know none of the details! I am flying by myself....


----------



## TaMMa89

How come, Cheyennes mom?

I have still whole the week except Tuesday. Monday in the next week will be off too.


----------



## PintoTess

I still have a month of school, go me!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

TaMMa89 said:


> How come, Cheyennes mom?
> 
> I have still whole the week except Tuesday. Monday in the next week will be off too.


Well I was in the french program with all my friends last year, but it was too hard for me so I dropped out for this year. Now all my friends are in the french program still so I don't have any friends in any of my classes. All the people who are in my classes either think that I'm a freak or they think that I'm really quiet so they just ignore me. 
I have a friend who's a year older than me and she loves school. When I say that I hate it she's like 'how do you hate it it's so cool' but ya it's easy for her to say she's popular and EVERYONE loves her. No one even wants to be my friend.


----------



## PintoTess

Awww I am sure that this year you will fins someone that is like you. just keep looking. And remember, Cheyenne will always be your friend!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ thanks  Ya, Cheyenne always will be #1


----------



## PintoTess

My horses are always my #1  Equal with Chelsea and Maddie my best human friends of course


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha! 

Luv the new avatar


----------



## EventersBabe

Tyler is 100% like me in everyway I say hes male version of me. =) loves horses, loves God and gets along with his family and loves everything I like haha!  I love it
hes my #1


----------



## PintoTess

Cheyennes mom said:


> haha!
> 
> Luv the new avatar


 
Hahah thanks  That is me and my friend Maddie and our horses Tess (Duh!) and Elle, Tess and Elle are best friends just like me and Maddie :lol:


----------



## Cowgirl101

EventersBabe said:


> Tyler is 100% like me in everyway I say hes male version of me. =) loves horses, loves God and gets along with his family and loves everything I like haha!  I love it
> hes my #1


Lucky duck.

Does he have a younger brother? XD


----------



## PintoTess

OH MY GOSH!!!! I am peeling so bad!! I look like a potato!!!!!


----------



## Katesrider011

Oh goodness the peeling process. All the dead skin cells


----------



## PintoTess

!!!! But it is quiet entertaining......


----------



## Katesrider011

Yeah peeling the skin off is quite amusing, yes.


----------



## PintoTess

Hahahah now I feel silly, Tess thought I was a freak from outer space! Peeling my skin off lol. But then again, everyone probably thinks I am a freak fro outer space....


----------



## PintoTess

Happy Birthday to me!!  lol.


----------



## Cowgirl101

PintoTess said:


> Happy Birthday to me!!  lol.


Happy Birthday!

I just now sneezed apple sauce out of my nose. 
I had a cool dream about vampires and a tv show. XD

Oh I forgot hello and how is everyone?


----------



## PintoTess

Thank 

Ok, Tired.


----------



## Cowgirl101

Take a nap if your tired.. I slept in today, 11 hours of sleep. lol

Now I smells apple but I sneezed it..


----------



## Sunny

Happy Birthday, Tess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Happy Birthday, Tess


----------



## PintoTess

Thanx


----------



## EventersBabe

I am litterally crying right now. =(


----------



## GreyRay

^Aww, what happened?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EventersBabe

GreyRay said:


> ^Aww, what happened?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have so much love for animals that everytime I see the comerical for the aspca I cry because of how hurt those animals are. =( My mom says I have so much love for them that I should do some sort of rescue when I get my own place because we are moving and my parents are allowing me to stay in the Guest house we are building a barn and stuff so I am prob gonna get dad to build a house for animals and start my own board kennel buisness eventually. I have so much for animals that any animal is welcome in my home.
I want a new Puppy so bad. I rescued my kitty.


----------



## Cowgirl101

EventersBabe said:


> I have so much love for animals that everytime I see the comerical for the aspca I cry because of how hurt those animals are. =( My mom says I have so much love for them that I should do some sort of rescue when I get my own place because we are moving and my parents are allowing me to stay in the Guest house we are building a barn and stuff so I am prob gonna get dad to build a house for animals and start my own board kennel buisness eventually. I have so much for animals that any animal is welcome in my home.
> I want a new Puppy so bad. I rescued my kitty.


I know what you mean, I sometimes watch animal cops and once I cried. People say I need to be a animal cop, I laughed. Because if I saw some of the owners, that's it I would beat them up. 
I hope you do have one for animals like that! I always wanted one.


I'm happy! Friday on youtube, I'm posting my nature show on wild horses. I was shooting photos and recording some today though I had to jump some fences and watch my back I did it!
I hope people will watch it!


----------



## EventersBabe

Cowgirl101 said:


> I know what you mean, I sometimes watch animal cops and once I cried. People say I need to be a animal cop, I laughed. Because if I saw some of the owners, that's it I would beat them up.
> I hope you do have one for animals like that! I always wanted one.
> 
> 
> I'm happy! Friday on youtube, I'm posting my nature show on wild horses. I was shooting photos and recording some today though I had to jump some fences and watch my back I did it!
> I hope people will watch it!


I work at Petsmart pet-hotel a boarding kennel for cats/dogs and I love it I could never ask for a more fun loving job. its quit easy to. I dont have to do much take care of Dogs, fill chemical buckets up do dishes, laundry clean the floor its very easy and I can relax and read while I have some down time which is when we are not extremly busy.


----------



## Cowgirl101

EventersBabe said:


> I work at Petsmart pet-hotel a boarding kennel for cats/dogs and I love it I could never ask for a more fun loving job. its quit easy to. I dont have to do much take care of Dogs, fill chemical buckets up do dishes, laundry clean the floor its very easy and I can relax and read while I have some down time which is when we are not extremly busy.



Sounds fun, you lucky duck! When I was younger I want to help out my local pet shop but I might to be 18 years or older. Because of the chemicals...

Anyone tips for my nature show?
The first one is on wild horses.  
I'll post a topic Friday when it's up and going.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I just had such a useless 3 hours at the barn today.


----------



## EventersBabe

Cowgirl101 said:


> Sounds fun, you lucky duck! When I was younger I want to help out my local pet shop but I might to be 18 years or older. Because of the chemicals...
> 
> Anyone tips for my nature show?
> The first one is on wild horses.
> I'll post a topic Friday when it's up and going.


I am pretty sure you have to be 18 but id check and see if I were you.


----------



## Cowgirl101

Cheyennes mom said:


> I just had such a useless 3 hours at the barn today.


Useless, how?

I didn't go to the barn today, I was to busy shooting for my show.


----------



## EventersBabe

Cheyennes mom said:


> I just had such a useless 3 hours at the barn today.


At least you get to goto the BARN. I havent been in a while due to it being to cold.:evil:


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Cowgirl101 said:


> Useless, how?
> 
> I didn't go to the barn today, I was to busy shooting for my show.


Useless as in I couldn't really get much done. I mean, did my job (mucking out all the paddocks) then tried to groom Cheyenne except that she started going insane and so I had to walk her out but she kept going insane so I had to teach her manners all over again. Then I tied her up again to finnish grooming, but of course she wouldn't lift her hoof so I had to MAKE her and then she got scared of my saddle and started dancing. After I finally got the saddle and bridle on I forgot my crop and my helmet so I had to take her into the barn and she hates the barn so she was going crazy! After that I took her out to the ring to find it frozen in most places. So I walked her and trotted her and took an attempt to canter but she took 3 strides and gave up so she started trotting again and I didn't push her because the unfrozen part was a little small to canter in so I trotted her and trotted her and then walked and walked and walked and walked and walked some more and while I walked I tried to collect her but of course she didn't want to because some little lesson kid yanked on her mouth. After that I dismounted and took LOTS of pictures of her (I'm admiring how much better she looks than when I started leasing her. I should show you some before and after shots!) then left. It was really boring.



EventersBabe said:


> At least you get to goto the BARN. I havent been in a while due to it being to cold.:evil:


 ya I know what you mean. It's been too cold and rainy here too. Today I had to work and luckily it was sunny. I wish the arena would stay dry for at least 3 days!!!


----------



## EventersBabe

ya I know what you mean. It's been too cold and rainy here too. Today I had to work and luckily it was sunny. I wish the arena would stay dry for at least 3 days!!![/QUOTE]

Not the only reason. no horse.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh that totally sucks!


----------



## Sunny

I had to do all of my barn chores in the dark today.

Getting eggs with a flashlight isn't fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Cowgirl101 said:


> Sounds fun, you lucky duck! When I was younger I want to help out my local pet shop but I might to be 18 years or older. Because of the chemicals...
> 
> Anyone tips for my nature show?
> The first one is on wild horses.
> I'll post a topic Friday when it's up and going.


You have to be 18


----------



## PintoTess

I had a fun day, went bowling, went to horseland and saddle world And got hepas of cool stuff!! But it all has to come to an end, but I am sooo excited about tomorrow!!!


----------



## commonfish

My first lesson is at 11 today!!!!!! I was really worried that the weather would make it unfit to ride, but the ring had dried out from all the snow and rain and now I just have to brave the cold. I can do it! haha


----------



## Cowgirl101

commonfish said:


> My first lesson is at 11 today!!!!!! I was really worried that the weather would make it unfit to ride, but the ring had dried out from all the snow and rain and now I just have to brave the cold. I can do it! haha


 
Tell us how the lesson was. 

My friend might come this weekend and we can do barrels. 
My lesson is tomorrow and I'm still working on my nature show.
Still looking for tips too.


----------



## commonfish

It went great for a first lesson! I actually have a group one scheduled for tomorrow, wanted one latter in the week so I could get off to a good start, but we have bad weather threatening then, so two days in a row it is. I think I'm really going to enjoy this barn.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

OH MY GOSH!!!! Guys, I need your help NOW!!! You know how I'm leasing Cheyenne? Well right now I'm going insane both for happyness and panic! the reason? Because Shey's owner and I were talking and she said, 'i'd like to meet up with your mom and dad sometime so that we can talk about you and cheyenne." I just nod. She said "I'm not sure if I should tell you this before I tell your parents. Um... I have no use for cheyenne anymore. No one rides her except you. The girls won't be taking her to gymkanas anymore so I don't really have a use for her. See, I want to give her to you." I'm trying to control how surprized I am and I don't know what I'm supposed to do so I just say "Oh!" and I nod!  She said "I'm trying to sell some of the horses because I just don't have enough money anymore. If you don't buy her I might have to sell her because I just don't have the money." That's when I started realizing what she was saying! She's wanting to GIVE me Cheyenne for FREE!!!! She said "I want to give her to you for your birthday and I did want to for Christmas but I just didn't get the time to talk to your parents." 
That's pretty much how the conversation went. I'M GOING INSANE!!! I haven't told my mom yet because I think Shey's owner wants to ask her herself but I'm going completely insane!! My mom and dad don't like horses too much and so there's not much chance that they'll say yes! I'm going crazy! If they say no Cheyenne'll be gone in no time she'd be SO easy to sell! If they say yes I get a horse!! That's always been my dream getting a horse for my birthday! A horse just like Cheyenne this is insanity! I need advise! Like NOW before I blow up!!


----------



## Carleen

How do you think your parents will react? Not to scare you, but I was offered a horse for free once and my parents said no. Then again, I wasn't already leasing the horse.


----------



## rocky pony

Just got back last night from staying over with my little lady after she's been away for a month..

I also have some pretty big news, finally, girlfriend is officially now fiancee 
I asked her on the beach at sunset :wink: she said it was actually her first time ever actually watching the sun set! **** city living lol!
It was really nice and really memorable. It was a very silly engagement because I got too nervous to just ask her straight out even after she figured out what I was hinting at and assured me that she would absolutely say yes :lol: It was very suiting of us because my original asking her out went pretty much exactly the same way.
Anyway, I don't have any pictures of us together yet because she has them and has classes all day today (and I'm back home, blah), but here is one of her trying to hide from my camera as much as she can, with the ring 










Crappy phone camera though, so the ring looks like this (on me before I gave it to her, lol):


----------



## Sunny

Rocky, that is great!! Congratulations!  

The ring is stunning!

Do you guys have a date?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

Back from a good lesson. Though my school horse was acting up.


I'm happy your happy but I hate to be a stick in the mud.
You just know what I think.


----------



## Sunny

Keep those thoughts to yourself, Cowgirl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rocky pony

Thanks, Sunny!
We're really not sure yet...we've got our hearts set strongly on getting actually properly married (none of this civil union nonsense) here in Cali and it's still not legal  but I'm thinking within the next couple of years that should hopefully be sorted out. It seems we're getting there, after all of the business last year. I can't see it being very much longer...but if a certain amount of time passes and it's still not legal we'll have to see how we're feeling about everything.
But that's all alright for now, I suppose, as we can't quite afford a wedding at the moment (because she's hoping for something on the kind of bigger size, lol, and we want it to be perfect!)
So it may or may not be a pretty long engagement...but just knowing that there's no way I want to spend my life with anybody else, I really wanted to be able to give her a ring, even with this much uncertainty about when it can actually happen, lol

Cowgirl, when you say stuck in the mud, what specifically are you referring to?


----------



## Cowgirl101

Sunny said:


> Keep those thoughts to yourself, Cowgirl.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I did, thank you very much. 
I just said what I said. I know people liked that and yet I talk to them and I'm not a donkey's behind, at often. lol

Oh I almost have two whole minutes editing my nature show. 

I also got to ride in a saddle for the first time at lesson.


----------



## Sunny

I thought it _was_ legal in California! Eh, well that shows you how UTD I am on the news. :lol:

You must keep us updated! I loooove that ring. It is gorgeous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rocky pony

Oh wait, I misread Cowgirl's post, oops.
Well, that's just fine Cowgirl, as we've already discussed. Not sure why a response at all to it is even necessary, though, if you don't agree. Just sayin' ;-)

Sunny- Yeah, it's been really confusing around here...so back and forth. It was legal, then not, then legal, then not, then hey, maybe we'll consider letting it be legal after all!!!- nope. lol...I think I've got whiplash :shock:
But thank you! I love it too...and thank god, she does too :lol:


----------



## Sunny

:lol:

I love weddings. I look at wedding dresses and engagement rings all of the time, just because I love them. I'm actually a member at theknot.com, and I'm not even engaged. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rocky pony

lol! I love them too..especially really unique ones, I love breaking away from the completely traditional wedding, dress, and ring...enough tradition to be classy and refined, but still thoroughly personalized. That's how I'd like ours to be!


----------



## Carleen

Oh my gosh rocky that ring is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## EventersBabe

Sunny said:


> :lol:
> 
> I love weddings. I look at wedding dresses and engagement rings all of the time, just because I love them. I'm actually a member at theknot.com, and I'm not even engaged. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am a member there as well I was actually gonna look into putting my stuff on my account because eventually me and Tyler will be married.


----------



## Cowgirl101

rocky pony said:


> Oh wait, I misread Cowgirl's post, oops.
> Well, that's just fine Cowgirl, as we've already discussed. Not sure why a response at all to it is even necessary, though, if you don't agree. Just sayin' ;-)
> 
> Sunny- Yeah, it's been really confusing around here...so back and forth. It was legal, then not, then legal, then not, then hey, maybe we'll consider letting it be legal after all!!!- nope. lol...I think I've got whiplash :shock:
> But thank you! I love it too...and thank god, she does too :lol:




I'm so busy right now it's not funny. My brain is not been though a paper shredder.

A stick in the mud, a donkey's behind, outcast, dis agreer and ect..


----------



## Sunny

Do y'all have any ideas on what colors and stuff you'd like, Rocky?

I really want an outdoor wedding, with pale yellow summer-type bridesmaid dresses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

Kind of jumping the gun, no?
I mean it's not legal...


----------



## Sunny

Cowgirl, stop trying to steal her joy.
It's _her_ decision, and none of your business if she's "jumping the gun," which she isn't doing, IMO.

If you don't agree then don't say anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

I'm not a mod or anything. But let's keep calm with this, or this thread def. won't make it to a million. Everyone has a different opinion on the matter. 

But Congrats Rocky on the engagement!


----------



## Cowgirl101

I'm with Kate. 
I'm just being a stick in the mud, I'm dissing her or anything so chill.

It would like my talking to a publisher and getting a deal before writing a book.


----------



## EventersBabe

Cowgirl101 said:


> Kind of jumping the gun, no?
> I mean it's not legal...


Cowgirl I think u need to keep your mouth shut because its no ones buisness on what she does.


----------



## Cowgirl101

EventersBabe said:


> Cowgirl I think u need to keep your mouth shut because its no ones buisness on what she does.


I could say the same for you..

I just made a comment and it's a evil one so everyone chill out.


----------



## EventersBabe

Cowgirl101 said:


> I could say the same for you..
> 
> I just made a comment and it's a evil one so everyone chill out.


I haven't said, anything. So how about you don't go there. I mean you may not agree but that doesn't mean you say something about it.


anyways congrats on the engagement I am happy for you =)
Let us know about the date and stuff =D


----------



## Cowgirl101

I'm not going to fight about this with ya'll it's stupid.

Anyways... How is everyone's horses?


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Okay guys, let's move on. Let's not let a ten thousand post thread go to waste over such nonsense. 

Try and keep it nice and helpful.


ETA: Looks like you all self-moderated! I am no longer needed :-( 

Carry on!  And congrats, Rocky!


----------



## rocky pony

Carleen- Thanks so much!!  I spend ages finding just the right one, I'm really happy with it! I think it looks just beautiful on her, too. I get so excited when I see it, lol

Cowgirl- Nobody intended to fight with you, but you are purposely trying to provoke people, particularly me. You seem to believe there is a need for your behaviour when it comes to this subject. I've been nothing but respectful towards you and your opinions. There is absolutely no need for anyone to be a "stick in the mud" when it comes to someone else's personal decisions to officially commit to somebody they've been extremely seriously committed to for years. If you disagree with my decisions, you're more than welcome to ignore my posts about them, but last I checked I was not signed up to marry you, so honestly, and I mean this in the kindest and least argumentative way possible, for future reference, please butt out ;-)

Sunny- I'm really not sure yet...I'm personally a huge fan of Earthy tones with accents of one or two bright colours- I'd love to follow a theme like that! Who knows how it will go, though, as I know we sometimes have very different tastes. I guess we'll mostly have to figure it all out closer to when the time comes, but for now I suppose we can each hold our personal dreams and ultimately merge them together.
I'd also love it to be outside, I think she would too! I'd love for the horses in my life to be involved, too..I'm pretty sure she'd be up for that, she knows she's signed up to marry a huge horsewoman, lol

Cory- Thanks so much again!  I'm really excited!

EventersBabe- Thanks so much! I definitely will update when I know more about the date! 

Spastic- Thank you!


----------



## Carleen

Does she like it? She looks like she does in that picture.

I am so picky with my jewelry, I'm terrified of the day I get proposed to.. chances are the ring's going back to the store! LOL


----------



## rocky pony

Carleen- She does! She loves it! I'm so thrilled 
She's pretty picky about it, too, lol, especially when it comes to this particular type of jewelry...she definitely isn't the simple diamond engagement ring type, I scoured the jewelry stores and the internet for months to find just the right one for her and it really suits her well! I had it okay-ed with just about everyone I could find before I gave it to her, lol! Even though by then it was pretty certain she'd love it, I was still really nervous! She seems genuinely impressed by it, though, so I'm overjoyed about that!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Carleen said:


> How do you think your parents will react? Not to scare you, but I was offered a horse for free once and my parents said no. Then again, I wasn't already leasing the horse.


Well I told my mom today and she did the whole "But you're 13!!" act. I told her "Yes I'm 13 but I also have 4 babysitting jobs which are about to be upped to 6, AND I already work at the barn, AND I just upped my mark in science from a C to a B, AND I'm 5 marks away from having my first A in math. PLUS Cheyenne is going to be sold if you don't let me have her and my leasing her was one of the greatest things ever and she's the only animal I've ever had a REAL connection to and if YOU don't let me take her then you're going to mess it ALL up!!" I was yelling by then  After that she told me that it's not a for sure no, but she doesn't like paying double what we usually pay.
She owes it to me though and you'll probably think so too after I tell you this! She spoiles my 9 year old brother ROTTEN!! He changes his favourite thing every week and now it's gutars and so they bought him a $700 gutar amplifier when I have to pay for ALL of my horse stuff! My saddles, bridles, accessories, insurance, horse shows, EVERYTHING! Plus, I have a really hard time in school. I mean, this is my first year acually getting acceptable marks and so my parents don't do much for that but they totally praise my brother for getting VERY low B's all over his report card!! How unfair is that!! All my parents do is punish me for my grades they don't praise me AT ALL! They just don't get it!



Cowgirl101 said:


> I'm not going to fight about this with ya'll it's stupid.
> 
> Anyways... How is everyone's horses?


Well she's probably fine, but she probably won't be if I let her get sold! She probably will be even better if I get my parents to let her owner give her to me. I'm totally freaki_g out! I can't let Cheyenne be sold to someone I CAN'T!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

How often does the farrier and vet have to come and how much does it cost? I'm trying to chart how much money it'll cost to have Cheyenne a month.


----------



## Carleen

Well it sounds like you have a good arguement then, Cheyenne's mom haha.

Rocky - that is good!! It's easy to tell how excited you are, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## TaMMa89

Congrats, Rocky.


----------



## GreyRay

My siblings are playing one of the most hilarious, desgusting games on a website called 'fun games'. The game is named 'happy wheels'. I dont suggest you try it. But it is really funny in a gross way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Carleen said:


> Well it sounds like you have a good arguement then, Cheyenne's mom haha.
> 
> Rocky - that is good!! It's easy to tell how excited you are, I'm so happy for you!


 haha thanks!


----------



## Katesrider011

GreyRay said:


> My siblings are playing one of the most hilarious, desgusting games on a website called 'fun games'. The game is named 'happy wheels'. I dont suggest you try it. But it is really funny in a gross way.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well now that you said "I don't suggest you try it" I shall now go try it


----------



## Cowgirl101

:roll:

I'm very busy, I hope I can ride this weekend.


----------



## EventersBabe

I am helping my Grandparents move into there new lovely house then I am gonna go back to work Sunday =) Then monday,tuesday I have work then Wed is Tylers birthday =D $100.00 dollars to Gamestop 
I spoil my man but of course that isnt why he loves me


----------



## EmilyandNikki

My dog likes to run, bark and whine in her sleep


----------



## rocky pony

^ lol, I love when they do that! So unbearable cute


----------



## Cowgirl101

rocky pony said:


> ^ lol, I love when they do that! So unbearable cute


Yes it's so cute.

Cats do it to, lol.


----------



## rocky pony

I love when cats do _anything_, lol
"Awwwwwwwww look how cute she walks she's so cute! Awwwww now she's sitting!!!"
And this is coming from someone who's owned cats literally my whole life, I never get over it :lol:


----------



## Cowgirl101

rocky pony said:


> I love when cats do _anything_, lol
> "Awwwwwwwww look how cute she walks she's so cute! Awwwww now she's sitting!!!"
> And this is coming from someone who's owned cats literally my whole life, I never get over it :lol:


I live on a farm so I have them.

Pets aren't just animals to me they are family.


----------



## rocky pony

Absolutely, our pets are a huge deal here, too. My pets always get way better stuff than I do :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Cats... they are just so adorable.

I'm tired after just few hours of sleep last night, I met some of my classmates in the morning because of a project that we carry out as a part of our studies... actually I've still a break and my sleeping patterns are a bit slipped.

I'm also highly annoyed because of something that happened in my life recently. Anger can be so awesome feeling every now and then, gives you power with issues.


----------



## Carleen

rocky pony said:


> Absolutely, our pets are a huge deal here, too. My pets always get way better stuff than I do :lol:


My pets are treated like family. Our dog seriously thinks that he's a human. LOL


----------



## GreyRay

Hah! My dog swears I gave birth to her and that the belly cord has not been cut. >.<
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

Anyone up for chat?

Better then watching this stuff:


----------



## TaMMa89

What a riding lesson today after a Christmas break.

I bet my body hurts tomorrow.


----------



## Benny

Bought hay bales yesterday! 
We have major flooding here. We can't get into town. Hopefully it doesn't get too much worse.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

My parents are going to talk to Cheyenne's owner in half an hour!!! Wish me luck!!


----------



## Carleen

Good luck!! I am very excited for you!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Okay so I wasn't around when they were talking because it started raining so they were in the house while I did the stalls, but my mom said that it was a lot to think about and I already know pretty much everything about it. It's either she gives us Cheyenne for free and we board her where she is now, or we continue the lease for a higher price, or we stop the lease and Cheyenne gets put up for sale. I wish that the last one wasn't an option, but unforunately it is  I hope we get the first option!!


----------



## Carleen

Well, I'm crossing my fingers for you!! Hey, they went and talked to her - that's a positive start!


----------



## Cowgirl101

Yep it's better then nothing. 

Tomorrow I'm teaching the little kids at the Church.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha thanks!

Cowgirl101- teaching little kids'll be fun! I'm acting for little kids


----------



## Cowgirl101

CH-  yeah, I always wanted too. I guess my dad cause his a preacher.  I get it from him. I'm great with kids but I don't want any, lol. People say I'm going to end up with like 5.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha! Cool!
I love being on the worship team and doing skits for like, Christmas eve service and stuff. That's probably from my dad too  ooh that reminds me that I'm going to be on worship team this week too!  YAY!!


----------



## Cowgirl101

Cheyennes mom said:


> haha! Cool!
> I love being on the worship team and doing skits for like, Christmas eve service and stuff. That's probably from my dad too  ooh that reminds me that I'm going to be on worship team this week too!  YAY!!


Yeah I can't stay up to late, early morning. Only thing I dislike about Churches. 

Neat!
Detail, girl? Like mini plays?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Cowgirl101 said:


> Yeah I can't stay up to late, early morning. Only thing I dislike about Churches.
> 
> Neat!
> Detail, girl? Like mini plays?


 haha ya don't you just wish you could sleep in and stay up late everyday!!! 

Well we do like... plays... like... Well this year we had these two 'sheperds' telling what they saw on Christmas. Like, the star and stuff. Last year we had the kids do a musical! It was SOO fun! It was about... 5 kids who are in a music choir, and the choir was going to a homeless people place (I forget what it's called) to deliver presents to the homeless. I was one of the kids and I was doing a solo in the choir as well! It was SOO fun!! And then for New years last year we had 4 people- a family, and the parents were going to a new years party, and the kids were staying home alone and it was SOO funny because the parents had make a list of things that the kids had to do while they were gone or something, and then the kids were doing exactly the OPPOSITE of the list and it was SOO funny! I kinda forget that one, but I remember it being one of the best!!


----------



## Cowgirl101

Cheyennes mom said:


> haha ya don't you just wish you could sleep in and stay up late everyday!!!
> 
> Well we do like... plays... like... Well this year we had these two 'sheperds' telling what they saw on Christmas. Like, the star and stuff. Last year we had the kids do a musical! It was SOO fun! It was about... 5 kids who are in a music choir, and the choir was going to a homeless people place (I forget what it's called) to deliver presents to the homeless. I was one of the kids and I was doing a solo in the choir as well! It was SOO fun!! And then for New years last year we had 4 people- a family, and the parents were going to a new years party, and the kids were staying home alone and it was SOO funny because the parents had make a list of things that the kids had to do while they were gone or something, and then the kids were doing exactly the OPPOSITE of the list and it was SOO funny! I kinda forget that one, but I remember it being one of the best!!


Yeah at least til ten, I'm a night owl. lol!

Sounds like a lot of real fun! Awesome! My old church did that.
My grandparent said, "you need to sing with your mother." I can't sing it's sounds like a dying seal. 
Anyways that sound very cool!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh come on! It can't sound that bad, get real!


----------



## Cowgirl101

Cheyennes mom said:


> oh come on! It can't sound that bad, get real!


Lol. 1 out of 10 it's around it's a 3.

Later, I got to go.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh okay ttyl then!! 'Night!!


----------



## Walkamile

Just got in from snow shoeing. Was just beautiful out there!


----------



## TaMMa89

Good luck with the Cheyenne thing, again.

It's above zero after a long freeze over here.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Thanks!
I am now getting very exited because right now my mom is thinking very seriously about us getting (owning) Cheyenne and then either I look for a barn where I could help out or we lease Cheyenne out for a few days a week to one of her owner's riding students to pay off some of the costs!! So far it's turning out to go better than I was expecting!! I was expecting a fight for it!


----------



## Cowgirl101

I'm on for awhile, church was good. Not many kids, maybe next week. 
It snow today, not much.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ oh that's good! My church was good too! I'm doing another really cheasy skit for the little kids again next week! I'm supposed to be a jar! There's all these cheasy jokes like "Jesus made it quite 'ful-filling'" and "Now no one has anything to "Wine" about" and "It would've been a 'jarring' expirience" and "I'd be 'grape-ful' if you stopped" and "Oh, put a lid on it!" and "I didn't hear anything, I'm 'stone-deaf'" Me and my friends'll be cracking up from all the stupid jokes after this!


----------



## Cowgirl101

Cheyennes mom said:


> ^^ oh that's good! My church was good too! I'm doing another really cheasy skit for the little kids again next week! I'm supposed to be a jar! There's all these cheasy jokes like "Jesus made it quite 'ful-filling'" and "Now no one has anything to "Wine" about" and "It would've been a 'jarring' expirience" and "I'd be 'grape-ful' if you stopped" and "Oh, put a lid on it!" and "I didn't hear anything, I'm 'stone-deaf'" Me and my friends'll be cracking up from all the stupid jokes after this!


Sounds funny.


----------



## Katesrider011

It's snowing here, we're supposed to get like 6-10 inches. This is so great, this never happens in Mississippi!!


----------



## Cowgirl101

Katesrider011 said:


> It's snowing here, we're supposed to get like 6-10 inches. This is so great, this never happens in Mississippi!!


It snowed here, I had to go to the barn in my PJs.


----------



## Katesrider011

The last time we got snow like this was like 30 years ago. I wasn't even near born then.


----------



## Cowgirl101

Katesrider011 said:


> The last time we got snow like this was like 30 years ago. I wasn't even near born then.


Nope, you were just a tiny piece of dust.


----------



## Katesrider011

Haha Yep


----------



## ktaylor

just posting to [email protected]@@!


----------



## Sunny

We don't have school tomorrow because of the snow and ice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> We don't have school tomorrow because of the snow and ice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We don't either!!


----------



## Cowgirl101

I wasn't going anyways. lol


----------



## Sunny

Our driveway is totally iced over. It's so strange. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

I almost gone frostbite going to the barn and back. :O


I swear my eyes are crazy...


----------



## Rawlo

Hope you hit your mark...this is my first post ever, just hooked up to this site, any advise on how to easily use the site would be helpful. Keep on smiling everyone!


----------



## lildonkey8

what are you thinkin right know???????????


----------



## Cowgirl101

lildonkey8 said:


> what are you thinkin right know???????????


Shockingly nothing.

Why you ask?


----------



## Katesrider011

I'm thinking this 5" of snow and still coming down is pretty amazing


----------



## Cowgirl101

Katesrider011 said:


> I'm thinking this 5" of snow and still coming down is pretty amazing


I'm not talking to you and if I was I would say, no fair.


----------



## rocky pony

Y'all are so lucky...no snow for us here in coastal central California 
Well, there is a bit...in my dreams :lol:
We get this like 1" of snow once in a rare blue moon, that's about it.
This weather is not meant for me, I hate it.


----------



## Vidaloco

Walkamile said:


> Just got in from snow shoeing. Was just beautiful out there!


Hey, me too! Well...I was in regular shoes and there is only 3" of snow. But I was outside :wink:


----------



## Katesrider011

rocky pony said:


> Y'all are so lucky...no snow for us here in coastal central California
> Well, there is a bit...in my dreams :lol:
> We get this like 1" of snow once in a rare blue moon, that's about it.
> This weather is not meant for me, I hate it.


 We get 1" here too once in a blue moon. We haven't had this much snow, in 23 years.


----------



## Walkamile

LOL! Good for you Maureen, doesn't matter how much/little snow, just great to be out and about.

Don and I went about a mile, had to break the trail, so was a bit of work, but lovely. I was very pleased that I was able to and have no issues today with my joints (been having lots of weakness and pain in my joints, knees and hips in particular, doctors say it's the "after math" of chemo, hoping it will pass).

Looking to organize a snow shoe party Saturday with friends and have a hearty soup together afterward. Don knows I'm doing well since I've started to organize activities again! :lol:


----------



## rocky pony

Katesrider011 said:


> We get 1" here too once in a blue moon. We haven't had this much snow, in 23 years.


That's so crazy! Lucky! 
I don't think it's even possible here! We've never had more than probably 2"...ever :lol:


----------



## Katesrider011

Aww, well shoot.


----------



## Cowgirl101

It's freezing here, I walked outside from two minutes and my nose was red.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha! Wish I could ride again or AT LEAST lunge Cheyenne! The arena's frozen so my mom doesn't think that there's much point in going, but of course there's a point!! I'm going tomorrow to do stalls though, so I'll lunge her and get her energy out. She's going to be HIPER!!


----------



## Cowgirl101

I have rode my horses in like two week almost 3! XC I rode last week on my school horse.. It's to cold and muddy.


----------



## Carleen

It's been snowing almost all day here! We're supposed to get 20cm!


----------



## Arksly

We've already got about 16". Today the buses weren't running because there was too much snow! We have a snow pile in our front yard from all of the shoveling that's a couple inches taller than me! (I'm 5'5")


----------



## lildonkey8

Cowgirl101 said:


> Shockingly nothing.
> 
> Why you ask?


i ask cuz... its random chat and that is a pretty random statement


----------



## PintoTess

Hi guys, miss me?


----------



## Cowgirl101

lildonkey8 said:


> i ask cuz... its random chat and that is a pretty random statement


lol

Helloz PT.


----------



## PintoTess

Hi  I was up at Jackofdiamonds house for a week so thats why I havent been posting, not like anyone would have noticed lol.


----------



## PintoTess

Sorry to double post but I was just reading the parts of the thread that I missed out on and I saw rockponys announcement.....

CONGRATS!!! I think it is wonderful  Have an awesome wedding!


----------



## rocky pony

I noticed PT! Thank you! 
I'm really excited!


----------



## PintoTess

Thats awesome for you and that ring is just devine!


----------



## Oxer

got a really great movie on Netflix tonight:
Horses of the World

an amazing movie that puts the bond between horse and human at the forefront. it was very informational and beautiful!


----------



## rocky pony

Ahh, earthquake!
lol I always get really scared...we live right on a fault line so I should be used to it by now, but nope.

Well, my bird sure enjoyed it. She'll take any excuse she can find to be awake when she's not supposed to be.


----------



## PintoTess

that sounds so scarey!!


----------



## rocky pony

It is, every time! I squeal like a little girl and hide, lol
I was too shaken up (okay, bad pun) to read the above posts, but now that it's all past, thanks so much about the ring! I'm really glad I found it, it really jumped out at me when I saw it.


----------



## HopalongCassidy

AHHHHHH! I'm melting! OK I'm not but the snow is. Don't you just hate when snow melts. I love snow but when it melt the ground is muddy. Why can't it not be like rain just drop, get muddy, dry up. But no it has to snow first, then melt, then get muddy, and finally dry up. RRRRR.


----------



## Walkamile

We're in the middle of a lovely snow storm right now. School's have all canceled and many other businesses.

Looking forward to some fresh snow to go snowshoeing this weekend in, as well as the sleigh ride I am organizing for the following weekend. 

May as well enjoy what winter brings. :wink:


----------



## Katesrider011

I'm ready for this snow here to melt. It's getting quite boring at home, and I don't want to have to make up even more school days.


----------



## Katesrider011

rocky pony said:


> Ahh, earthquake!
> lol I always get really scared...we live right on a fault line so I should be used to it by now, but nope.
> 
> Well, my bird sure enjoyed it. She'll take any excuse she can find to be awake when she's not supposed to be.


Mississippi is kinda close to a fault line, not near as active as the one in cali. But every once and a blue moon we'll have an earthquake here. But it's usually only like in the 3.0.


----------



## Carleen

We're right near one too.. We've had lots of earthquakes but nothing significant. They keep telling us that "the big one" is coming any day soon.


----------



## Katesrider011

Carleen said:


> We're right near one too.. We've had lots of earthquakes but nothing significant. They keep telling us that "the big one" is coming any day soon.


They say the same thing here. But there was a huge one here back in the 1840s. So it could happen again. But I don't think it will any time soon.


----------



## Carleen

The biggest one we've have was a 7.3 in the 1940's. They keep saying the big one's going to come and it's going to completely wash out all the islands off our coast and all of Richmond (a city near Vancouver that's basically built on silt.. it's only 1 meter above sea level so is prone to flooding as it is).

The funny thing is that they know one is coming... they just don't know in which CENTURY.


----------



## Katesrider011

Carleen said:


> The biggest one we've have was a 7.3 in the 1940's. They keep saying the big one's going to come and it's going to completely wash out all the islands off our coast and all of Richmond (a city near Vancouver that's basically built on silt.. it's only 1 meter above sea level so is prone to flooding as it is).
> 
> The funny thing is that they know one is coming... they just don't know in which CENTURY.


I think the one that happened near Mississippi back when was nearly a 10.0 it created a lake too called Real foot Lake, and it had the Mississippi river flowing backwards for awhile


----------



## Carleen

Holy! :shock:


----------



## PintoTess

Went for a ride today, Tess has GOT to stop leaning on the bit! Any help?


----------



## Cowgirl101

I had a good, cold lesson.


----------



## rocky pony

I was gonna work with my friend's adorable little mare (who I'm secretly crushing on) tonight but we had a mix up and she didn't make it out, so I just hung out with her at her stall for awhile.
Isn't she ridiculously cute?


----------



## Katesrider011

^^She is cute!


----------



## Carleen

Rocky, she looks a LOT like a little mare at my barn! I'll have to take a picture for you tonight.


----------



## PintoTess

How sad is it about the floods in QLD?? Every donation counts so why not donate a little money and resources? And don't forget the poor horses! They accept hay, rugs and medical supplies for the horses.


----------



## EventersBabe

urg my order for my barnes and noble stuff I didnt know this but one of my things was CANCELLED I am highly ****ed I wanted that calander and I cant find my Barnes an noble gift card to buy it again.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

my poor little hamster just died :'(


----------



## Vidaloco

Cheyennes mom said:


> my poor little hamster just died :'(


Oh dear, I'm sorry for your little one and you


----------



## Katesrider011

rocky pony said:


> I was gonna work with my friend's adorable little mare (who I'm secretly crushing on) tonight but we had a mix up and she didn't make it out, so I just hung out with her at her stall for awhile.
> Isn't she ridiculously cute?


You look kinda like my friend, who goes to college in Cali now.


----------



## Cowgirl101

I got my teeth done today.
I like past out today is class too..
how are y'all?


----------



## rocky pony

Carleen said:


> Rocky, she looks a LOT like a little mare at my barn! I'll have to take a picture for you tonight.


Aww, I'd be interested to see! I love horsie lookalikes!



Cheyennes mom said:


> my poor little hamster just died :'(


Awwwwww :-( I'm so sorry to hear that, poor little guy (or girl?)
It's so sad when our little furry friends leave us.



Katesrider011 said:


> You look kinda like my friend, who goes to college in Cali now.


For real? That's weird!! =o


----------



## Katesrider011

Yep for real, Her name is Michelle, We call her chelle.


----------



## Sunny

Rocky, you have very pretty skin!



My winter breeches are on their way in the mail, thank goodness! I'm tired of chilly legs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rocky pony

Aww, thank you Sunny!
Ooh, winter breeches are a godsend. I love those things!


----------



## Carleen

rocky pony said:


> Aww, I'd be interested to see! I love horsie lookalikes!



She would NOT stand still for me tonight lol but this is the best picture I could get


----------



## TaMMa89

Awww rocky, that pony is super cute


----------



## Walkamile

Looking forward to a 3 day weekend with hubby and snowshoeing! Fresh snow awaits!


----------



## Sunny

I am _really_ looking forward to the 3-day weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

I am cleaning this weekend 
But hey then I can have lessons on my horse(s).


----------



## PintoTess

Love the new avatar Sunny


----------



## Katesrider011

Yeah, Sunny Your avatar is cute!


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, guys! 
I'm proud of that picture, aside from the blue beanie. :lol: But it was super windy that day, I needed something to keep my hair from going crazy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny, I just thought of something. Since you live in Alabama, Let me know if you ever come to Mississippi. I'd like to meet a fellow horse forumer! I think it'd be awesome!


----------



## Sunny

Definitely! I've always wanted to have a forum gathering, but with so many states and countries and provinces and territories....it would be impossible. :lol:

I've been to Mississippi a few times, mostly just passing through, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Yeah, I live in the Northeast part of Mississippi!


----------



## Sunny

I'm in the west-central part of AL, I am about 5 minutes from the UA campus. 

I _Hate_ living in a college town. Too many people. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Aww are you shy? 

I'm from a town just south of Tupelo


----------



## PintoTess

Hahah I never thought that I would have a horse forum meeting, but then I met jackofdiamonds. Us both having a connemara pony brought us together. I only got back from her house a few days ago and it was so sad when my plane took off, I nearly cried


----------



## Sunny

I think I've been to Tupelo!

I wouldn't exactly say that I was shy; I just don't get along with too many people. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> I think I've been to Tupelo!
> 
> I wouldn't exactly say that I was shy; I just don't get along with too many people. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh haha, I'm kinda the introverted type, but I'm getting better. You might have been! What did you see when you went to Tupelo?


----------



## Sunny

I have no clue, actually. Haha.

My brother used to be on a travel baseball team, and I think that was one of the places we went. 
Or who knows, maybe I went in a dream. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Haha that's alright. It's the birthplace of Elvis Presley if you didn't already know


----------



## PintoTess

Hahah I knew


----------



## Katesrider011

I think practically everyone does. People come to Tupelo all the way from England to come to the Elvis festival. All and all though Tupelo is pretty boring. But ehh can't complain, I always find some stupid things to do with my friends


----------



## PintoTess

Elvis festival? Sounds fun!


----------



## Katesrider011

I've......actually never been to it.


----------



## Vidaloco

I got to burn my limb pile yesterday. The flames where as high as the tree tops. Fun! I'm a pyromaniac :lol:


----------



## Katesrider011

Vidaloco said:


> I got to burn my limb pile yesterday. The flames where as high as the tree tops. Fun! I'm a pyromaniac :lol:


Me too! I love burning things! Esp. in the winter. I also love playing with fireworks!



I feel like such a retard this morning. I woke up and now I'm sitting in front of the heater about to get ready for school....... then I realized it's Saturday and there is no school. :lol: Ever happened to any of you? I'm sure it has.


----------



## Vidaloco

I've actually made it all the way to work only to discover I had the day off.


----------



## TaMMa89

I had an awesome riding lesson today.

Now I'd just want to relax and go bed. I didn't sleep that well during the last week and the previous night wasn't that many hours either.


----------



## Pizmo

I don't know if it's already been posted but what does everyone think about the new zodiac sign being added. the 13th sign is called Ophiuchus & it has shifted all the others back one.

I've been a Gemini all this time I don't think that will change. Maybe i'll have more Taurus influences & traits from 2009 maybe??

the new line up -

Capricorn: Jan. 20 – Feb. 16
Aquarius: Feb. 16 – March 11
Pisces: March 11- April 18
Aries: April 18- May 13
Taurus: May 13- June 21
Gemini: June 21- July 20
Cancer: July 20- Aug. 10
Leo: Aug. 10- Sept. 16
Virgo: Sept. 16- Oct. 30
Libra: Oct. 30- Nov. 23
Scorpio: Nov. 23- Nov. 29
Ophiuchus: Nov. 29- Dec. 17
Sagittarius: Dec. 17- Jan. 20

Some say it will only affect those born after 2009


----------



## Katesrider011

I've heard it only affects people after 2009, but I've heard so many rumors


----------



## Sunny

It better only affect those after 2009! I like being a gemini. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

training, training and more training. tisk tisk tisk Cheyenne.


----------



## PintoTess

Ahhhhh home alone, but that means that I can't ride till later


----------



## Carleen

The change in the zodiac signs does not affect people of Western cultures because we go by the tropical zodiacs, which is based of off seasons. 

It feels like forever since I've been online here! Bought my boy some used SMBs today - 4 for $60! and they're in good condition too.


----------



## PintoTess

What a bargin! I don't care much for the Zodiacs


----------



## Cheyennes mom

PintoTess said:


> Ahhhhh home alone, but that means that I can't ride till later


haha yeah, I'm here home alone waiting for someone to pick me up for babysitting. You're lucky you can acually ride at all! we've been getting so much rain lately that I'm stuck with walking Cheyenne around the property and making her listen to me and acually walk beside me instead of dragging me where ever. I usually don't make to much process until I'm holding a crop in my hand and smacking her back whenever I stop and she's ahead of me  after that I have her undivided attention


----------



## PintoTess

HAHAHAH lol  I have to ride every day as I have a show coming up and I HAVE to get Tess to stop leaning on the forehand and actually giving to pressure a little before we even think about entering that hunter class!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

PintoTess said:


> HAHAHAH lol  I have to ride every day as I have a show coming up and I HAVE to get Tess to stop leaning on the forehand and actually giving to pressure a little before we even think about entering that hunter class!!


 ooh first show!?! I remember my first show last september! So stressful cuz I had no idea what I was doing  People were yelling at me half the time it was so stupid. The judge was like "gallop" and I'm like doing a slow gallop because I don't wanna get Cheyenne all piped up and this person didn't even have a red ribbon on her horse to say that it was a bucking horse and they were like yelling at me like, "DON'T RACE ME!! Please don't buck me off please!!" I mean, this person was cantering and they said to gallop so I was just passing. It's totally allowed and it wasn't like I was stirrup to stirrup with her, she had space, AND her horse wasn't even giving ANY signal to buck anyways. It was really stupid. Other than that it was fun!  My second show was A LOT better since I acually knew what I was doing and I acually placed 1st in a few classes  
Can't wait till my next show in February!! Hoping to get a riding critique up sometime to see what I need to work on, but I don't have any recent pictures cuz of this stupid rain.


----------



## Carleen

I found a new barn for Flash and I to move to - I'm super excited, it's perfect!


----------



## PintoTess

I can't wait for my show!!! Thats awesome carleen


----------



## EventersBabe

I got a second ears peircing  6 weeks with these purple earings in my ears then I can switch.

I got class starting on Tuesday bleh.


----------



## PintoTess

I have my belly button pierced 
My brother just got taken to hospital, silly little boy tried to walk down the pool ladder in flippers. He fell and hit his head and has a 2cm cut above his eye and between his eyebrow


----------



## Sunny

So I finally know what area we are going to live in when we move in May, so that means I can start looking for a boarding facility. I'm excited. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

Oh no, hope he's okay! I like your new avatar by the way - that horse is gorgeous!


----------



## Sunny

I think my dog is going to have her babies soon! I have been feeling her puppies move for the past hour. :lol:

Sunny's gone and gotten hurt again. I went to pick her rear left hoof today, and she lifted it way out to the side. I thought she was trying to kick me at first, so I tried it again with the same result, which led me to believe that something was wrong. I looked at her leg and, sure enough, it's pretty swollen with a good sized mark on the inside of her fetlock. With her winter woolies I couldn't get too good of a look, so I don't know if it was a cut or a snakebite or what. I cleaned it with a wet cloth but it didn't make it any easier to see. She seemed a bit tender when I applied a lot of pressure. The good news, she didn't show any sign of lameness when I led her around the pen. It has me good and worried, though. If it starts to look worse I'm going to have to make the dreaded vet call. -sigh-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

O___o, I hope that Sunny is ok!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I haven't been on HF since yesterday!! GASP!! I was dying!!!


----------



## PintoTess

OMG how dare you!!! lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

IKR!! It was killing me!! Instead I was watching my friend beat me by lots on Dutch Blitz


----------



## PintoTess

Ahh there is nothing like riding out bareback into town to make a very bad day great. Tess made my day on our ride with my next door neighbour. Thanks Tess.


----------



## rocky pony

Ahh, I've been away too. Spending some time with the fiancee 
She's staying over at my house for a few days, actually it's a bit scary because there are a lot of threats going around at her school right now for this week for a possible shooting and while it's not likely...the FBI is involved and they're making everyone be really careful, so I told her no way are you staying there (she lived on campus) in the middle of all of that, so I snatched her up.
I'm really glad she'll be safe and here having fun with me...all her roommates will have to fend for themselves :lol:

PT, that sounds so awesome, I wish I could do something like that!


----------



## TaMMa89

What a horrible Sunday & Monday with tons of stress.

Hopefully the next days will be better.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

PintoTess- ooh sounds fun! Wish I could do something like that or a trail ride or something with Cheyenne! Apparently she's amazing at it but I haven't been invited to go on one yet. Hopefully this spring or summer!!

Anyone wanna meet me on chat?


----------



## PintoTess

Yeah it was fun


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha!

Wanna meet me at chat?


----------



## PintoTess

Hey sorry Cheyanne, I logged off 

Well it is gloomy and raining today so I might just sit inside with a book, sounds good for rainy weather  But if it settles, I have to have a ride!!


----------



## Carleen

It's rainy and yucky here today too. Vet's coming in an hour and a half to do a booster to one of Flash's vaccinations.

Can't wait to move to the new barn on February 15th!


----------



## PintoTess

a new barn is always fun  Sometimes lol.....I think I might clean my show bridle today, just for somthing to do. As long as I can do it in my room!!! I am not sitting out in the shed to do it. I want my room to smell like saddle soap!!!


----------



## Carleen

I love saddle soap smell! I'm always cleaning tack in our living room, my mom hates it LOL.

I'm also looking at getting a new (well, used) dressage saddle. I'm too excited, I want it NOW!!


----------



## PintoTess

Me too!! I just need to find the money for it, I am still getting show gear lol, But I want one now as well!!


----------



## Carleen

Hahah, horse people are always in debt it seems.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ lol tell me about it!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

sorry for the double post, but I just HAVE to share this!!! 
So I was at the barn today and Cheyenne had LOTS of energy because she hasn't been excersized for a long time and so I lunged her and then she bolted infront of me and trotted around me and started rearing and kicking and rearing and kicking (just of joy) and then she stopped and looked at me. Then she walked over to me and then I said, "Are you done? I don't think you're done." So I sent her around again and she went and then she kicked and reared and kicked and reared and kicked and reared and kicked again and then she just stops and looks at me innocently and then she walked over! It was SOO cute!!!


----------



## Carleen

Lol thats so cute, I free lunged Flash the other day and he kept running and bucking across the arena and then suddenly he'd get to the corner and STOP! Then go again. I got a video, I need to remember to upload it to show you guys.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha okay luv to see it!


----------



## Sunny

It is such an amazing feeling to be in love.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ totally!!! I've never had such a relationship with an animal before!! I mean, theres my dog, but she's a brat and she makes me yell at her everyday and then there's my hamster that just died, but I was getting annoyed with her keeping me up, and yeah


----------



## Katesrider011

Cheyennes mom said:


> ^^ totally!!! I've never had such a relationship with an animal before!! I mean, theres my dog, but she's a brat and she makes me yell at her everyday and then there's my hamster that just died, but I was getting annoyed with her keeping me up, and yeah


IMO once You gain a bond from a horse, there's no better feeling in the world. It's like "Yep, can't get much better than that."


----------



## PintoTess

Carleen said:


> Hahah, horse people are always in debt it seems.


 
Not exactly in debt, I just hate asking my mum for money for new horse gear, she doesn't mind but, you know. I would much rather pay for it myself.


----------



## Sunny

I was actually talking about being in love with another person, but whatever! :lol:



I got accepted into college today. Whoo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Congrats Sunny!!!!


----------



## Carleen

Congrats Sunny! I'm applying soon, yay!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Katesrider011 said:


> IMO once You gain a bond from a horse, there's no better feeling in the world. It's like "Yep, can't get much better than that."


yeah really!!! I've never seen her this happy! It's like whenever I come she's SOO happy!!!



PintoTess said:


> Not exactly in debt, I just hate asking my mum for money for new horse gear, she doesn't mind but, you know. I would much rather pay for it myself.


 haha totally! 
Luv the new avatar btw!!


----------



## PintoTess

Thank you  I made it myself and I am quiet proud of it.


----------



## Carleen

I like it! I used to be big into photo manip but haven't done it in awhile!


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, guys!
I'm hoping I'm going to get a scholarship or two, or I'll have to take out a student loan which I really don't want to do.
I received a grant for $4,400, but I'll still be about $3,000 more out of pocket if I don't get a scholarship/loan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

^^ I get to look forward to that in a few months  Gosh why does college have to be so expensive!?


----------



## Sunny

Who knows. But it's ridiculous.

When I transfer in four years, guess how much tuition is? $33,000. Per year. :shock:
However, that includes room and board which I wouldn't be using, and that is $9,000 in and of itself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Geez! D:


----------



## Sunny

I know, it's crazy.


But I'm just glad I got accepted into the four year I wanted, I'll worry about vet school when I get there. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EventersBabe

Sunny said:


> I was actually talking about being in love with another person, but whatever! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I got accepted into college today. Whoo!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Who u talking about then?

and congrats


----------



## PintoTess

EventersBabe said:


> Who u talking about then?
> 
> and congrats


 
Well most likely her boyfriend lol :lol:


----------



## EventersBabe

PintoTess said:


> Well most likely her boyfriend lol :lol:


I am aware I mean I know what its like to be in love to  and engaged. But I want details haha


----------



## PintoTess

Details lol


----------



## EventersBabe

?What? Are u talking to me?


----------



## PintoTess

No don't worry.


----------



## Sunny

Take it easy, guys. :lol:

There aren't really details, I was just on a huge love high the other day so I needed somewhere to spill my feelings. Haha. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EventersBabe

PintoTess said:


> No don't worry.


I was just asking. Because I thought u were askin for details hah.


----------



## TaMMa89

Congratulations to all of you who've been accepted in college .

I'm glad it's free of charge here :wink:. Anyways, good luck with the scholarships Sunny. And if you need to take loan, remember it's worth of it .


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, Tamma!

I will definitely take out a loan if I absolutely have to, but hopefully I won't.
Only time will tell!


----------



## PintoTess

EventersBabe said:


> I was just asking. Because I thought u were askin for details hah.


 
No no, I meant it as "Oh details, haha".


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

hi everyone!!!


----------



## Sunny

So glad it's Friday!

Going to hopefully try out my new breeches tomorrow. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

Ugh not having a good day.


----------



## Katesrider011

I've had a test in 2nd period, 3rd period, and about to have one in 4th period, and I have another in 5th period. That's the disadvantage of Fridays, it always seems to be the test days


----------



## TaMMa89

How come, Carleen?


----------



## Carleen

When I graduated my parents made a deal with me that when I go back to University they would help me pay for some of my bills - mainly my car insurance and gas seeing as I'd be driving back and forth a lot.

Now that I have found a course that I really want to take and was planning to go back in September, they've decided that since I now own a horse they will not be helping me pay for ANY of my bills. Not that I would be expecting them to pay my horse bills anyways, but if they don't help with the other bills then I won't be able to afford to horse bills...

The worst part is that they've been stringing me along for the past month, helping me find courses when they knew full well this would happen (I told them months ago that I would NEVER sell him).

I guess I'll have to take out some sort of long-term loan to cover my bills while I'm in school, it's just really painful to have direct family completely go back on their word.


----------



## Katesrider011

^^Sounds very stressful. Hang in there.


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm sorry Carleen =/.

Sure it hurts when people close to us go that way. Now just have your chin up and go ahead with the things.


----------



## PintoTess

Hey guys


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha hey PintoTess


----------



## Carleen

Thanks guys. I know I can get through it, it's just going to be a lot harder without that extra help!


----------



## PintoTess

Gawd am I ooone bored person at the moment!!


----------



## Walkamile

Sorry you're bored PintoTess. If you lived closer, I'd say come on over!

We had to reschedule the sleigh ride, too cold. So next Sunday it's on. In the meantime, my son decided to have a get together with a few of his friends and their wives....... at my house. :shock::lol: It's all good, I love a party!

So, in addition to the homebrewed beer that he and my husband make, we will be having a spaghetti feed with all the extras. Yum!


----------



## CommaJam

how many do we have yet?


----------



## TaMMa89

Hmm... I just checked our official snow depth yesterday and got it's around 50cm.


----------



## Sunny

Around 10,360.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EventersBabe

I have been Cyber Bullied along with other members on a website that makes fun of this site and another horse-forum I go on.


----------



## Sunny

Sorry to hear that.

I could care less about myself being "cyber bullied." When I was younger, sure, but now I couldn't care less about what a person across the world doesn't like about me. If they don't like me, fine. They don't have to. Why does it matter what a coward cowering behind a computer screen thinks about me? It doesn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EventersBabe

Sunny said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> I could care less about myself being "cyber bullied." When I was younger, sure, but now I couldn't care less about what a person across the world doesn't like about me. If they don't like me, fine. They don't have to. Why does it matter what a coward cowering behind a computer screen thinks about me? It doesn't.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The stuff they said, is what bothers me. I could care less if they dont like me but what they said, just blows me away.


----------



## Katesrider011

^^What did they say?


----------



## EventersBabe

Katesrider011 said:


> ^^What did they say?


I am a pathalogical liar and they were talking about a video me and my old friend made a long time ago we were acting crazy but we were teenagers at the time.
Then they made fun of my bedroom I posted pics my room and they said, it was done by a 9 year old and that I acted like a kid. They also said, that Tyler was faking as my boyfriend and he wasnt really someone I am dating.
so many stuff.


----------



## Sunny

Again, I wouldn't care what they thought.
I would inform them that they aren't correct, and then move on with my day.

Let them believe what they want to believe. It's a bunch of strangers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EventersBabe

Sunny said:


> Again, I wouldn't care what they thought.
> I would inform them that they aren't correct, and then move on with my day.
> 
> Let them believe what they want to believe. It's a bunch of strangers.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well thats you. You do and are awaare that bullying is something that could be taken seriously and they would be responsible for stuff that could happen to that person.

Commiting suicide many people have because of cyber bullying or bullying in general. I am 21 and these people are in there 30s and 40s I am like apploed by the way that adults act.


----------



## Sunny

I am fully aware that "that's me," which is why I used words such as "I" and "myself" and "me." :wink:

I understand that it's a big problem, it breaks my heart to see these kids who think a bunch of ignorant people are worth committing suicide. But I think once we reach a certain maturity level the opinions of uninformed strangers shouldn't be as big of a deal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Eventersbabe- I don't think you are contemplating suicide are you? Yes these people are immature aholes, but you have to take them with a grain of salt. If you ignore it then they'll leave you alone. They're fueled by reactions they want, which is people getting upset about it. People are cruel, but you have to make yourself be several steps above them.


----------



## EventersBabe

Sunny said:


> I am fully aware that "that's me," which is why I used words such as "I" and "myself" and "me." :wink:
> 
> I understand that it's a big problem, it breaks my heart to see these kids who think a bunch of ignorant people are worth committing suicide. But I think once we reach a certain maturity level the opinions of uninformed strangers shouldn't be as big of a deal.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well yea it breaks my heart to thats why I would never commit suicide over such nonsense.
But legal actions could be taken if it doesnt come to an end. If someone were to take legal actions.


----------



## EventersBabe

Katesrider011 said:


> Eventersbabe- I don't think you are contemplating suicide are you? Yes these people are immature aholes, but you have to take them with a grain of salt. If you ignore it then they'll leave you alone. They're fueled by reactions they want, which is people getting upset about it. People are cruel, but you have to make yourself be several steps above them.


No never. I wouldnt do that to myself over stupidity but the whole forum is based off people who have been banned off of the other forum I am apart of and want to bash peoople they hate with a passion. Its not just me but others as well.


----------



## Katesrider011

EventersBabe said:


> No never. I wouldnt do that to myself over stupidity but the whole forum is based off people who have been banned off of the other forum I am apart of and want to bash peoople they hate with a passion. Its not just me but others as well.


Sounds to me like it's time for you to leave that forum that is bashing you, if you haven't already.


----------



## EventersBabe

Katesrider011 said:


> Sounds to me like it's time for you to leave that forum that is bashing you, if you haven't already.


I just found out about the bash a horse forum site last night. LOL one of my friends off the other horse forum told me about it because they also bash her and several other forum members along with some on here. so i created a name to see what they said.


----------



## Katesrider011

EventersBabe said:


> I just found out about the bash a horse forum site last night. LOL one of my friends off the other horse forum told me about it because they also bash her and several other forum members along with some on here. so i created a name to see what they said.


Ohhhh I see


----------



## Sunny

Gosh, my prego dog is totally faking me out on purpose!

She starts showing every symptom listed, and then suddenly acts fine. -sigh- It _has_ to be soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EventersBabe

Sunny said:


> Gosh, my prego dog is totally faking me out on purpose!
> 
> She starts showing every symptom listed, and then suddenly acts fine. -sigh- It _has_ to be soon.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Its normal. she will eventually have the pups. I belive its a *sign* thats its close to her due date. 

What breed is she?


----------



## Sunny

Yeah, I know, she's had a litter before, but the last one really snuck up on me while I'm anticipating this one.

She's a Pit Bull/Red Heeler mix.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EventersBabe

Sunny said:


> Yeah, I know, she's had a litter before, but the last one really snuck up on me while I'm anticipating this one.
> 
> She's a Pit Bull/Red Heeler mix.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


aww very cute.


----------



## PintoTess

O__o Puppies!! Thats always fun!!


----------



## Sunny

She's about to drive me crazy if she doesn't have them soon. :lol:

I really don't want to go to school tomorrow. I have the worst case of senioritis, even thought I only have once actual class this year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Haha always anticipating im sure 

I don't go back to school for another week thank goodness. But I kinda want to see some of my friends again....


----------



## rocky pony

So I have this terrible habit of picking on my hair. But not all over, just the bottom right in the back. I have pretty short hair (1"-2" in the back) and a cowlick on each side in the back, but for some reason I've taken to picking at the right side constantly and I don't know why. I keep brushing through it with my fingers and ripping at it and it's getting all damaged and weird lol I don't know what to do about it. I can't stop!


----------



## PintoTess

wow that is a strange habit! I don't know the "Cure" Sorry.

I know a girl that pulled all her eyelashes out!


----------



## rocky pony

Eek, sounds painful! lol
I know, it is a pretty weird one. I seem to be queen of weird habits. I'm horrified of the idea of cracking my knuckles but have awful habits of cracking my toes, my right wrist (and only that one, and only by way of flapping it suddenly and sharply out of nowhere) and my jaw. I also have a strange issue with biting off the skin on the inside of my mouth and my lips, not to where it hurts (unless by accident) but just enough that it rips off. :shock:
I also used to do the same around all of my fingernails but somehow stopped...

I have a lot of nervous energy that I'm incapable of expressing in any way other than strange ticks like these.


----------



## PintoTess

OMG, I bite the inside of my mouth as well! It bleeds but doesn't hurt at all, I thought I was the only one lol.


----------



## rocky pony

Yay!! Hahaha
I have found a few other people with the same habit...I think we all think we're alone :lol:
It's ridiculously addictive!


----------



## Sunny

I bite the inside of my mouth, too. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafteventer

I bite the inside of my mouth as well..my friend does it too but I didn't realize it was common


----------



## Carleen

Rocky - could it be a mild form of OCD? Ever since I was a little kid I've chewed/picked at the skin on my hands - not just around my fingernails, I'm talking knuckles, sides of my hands, etc. At first my parents thought it was just a bad habit but we've been told it could be a mild "OCD" type of tick. 

I am currently taking a product called BioSil which is helping the skin grow more quickly and I am trying REALLY hard not to chew on them, and they are getting really close to being healed up so I am super proud. 

Your thing sounds a lot similar to mine.


----------



## Saskia

I have to cut my hair


----------



## EventersBabe

^ why you sad? I love having short hair =)


----------



## BecArabian

eventersbabe i love your avatar


----------



## Sunny

I had to get about two inches off a few weeks ago and I nearly cried.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EventersBabe

BecArabian said:


> eventersbabe i love your avatar


Thanks


----------



## Saskia

I like long hair I always get sad when i cut it. I'm getting maybe 3 inches off.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I'm trying to grow mine out. It's a little more than a palm under my shoulders but when I got it cut I asked them to layer it but they didn't do it how I asked them to and now it doesn't look too good. Plus there's this one wave thing in it that I really hate! Also it doesn't straighten or curl or anything. Really sucks.


----------



## Carleen

I'm trying to grow mine out too. So sloooow. My bangs grow out like nobody's business though, I have to cut them every week it seems! That product that I mentioned earlier, BioSil, that I've started taking is supposed to help hair grow thicker and longer so I'm hoping! I've heard lots of a great results from it too.


----------



## PintoTess

My hair needs a cut as well. I want to dye it but I kinda like being a blonde


----------



## HairyCob

I've never dyed my hair, I prefer my natural colour. I have been growing my hair and it's getting there! Shame my fringe grows quicker than the rest!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Your hair grows at the same rate but you are more likely to notice your fringe.

Cutting my hair is growing on me, a fresh start sort of thing.


----------



## TaMMa89

Ah, I love long hair and don't like it that much when I need to cut it too.

Also I'm trying that growing out but it doesn't work that well, I often end up to cut the same length as the grown part out because of "split ends" :lol:.

My hair length is around my armpits now.


----------



## PintoTess

Happy Australia day all you Aussies!!
I went to the beach today in Aussie swimmers and tatoos of the flag on my face and pink zinc covering my lips, ahhhh gotta get into the spirit!


----------



## Saskia

Too hot to be aussie.

Someone rang up about Samson today so maybe he'll be gone next week.


----------



## PintoTess

Awww thats Good/bad?
I agree, it is too hot today. Where abouts in NSW do you live Saskia? I live near Newcastle.


----------



## Saskia

Armidale. Hottest day this summer.

Its good but still sad.


----------



## PintoTess

Oh yeah I know Armidale. It has my dream school up there! I would LOVE to go to NEGS


----------



## Saskia

Sounds good in theory but they don't have the best reputation around here 

Come to UNE after school, its nice horse community up here.


----------



## PintoTess

Oh it has a bad rep, I heard that it is very good. Weirdd....

Hahah, I may be leaving school at the end of this year to go to an Ag college and study horse husbandry. It sounds fun


----------



## Saskia

its got a good education reputation but the students are rumoured to be stuck up among other things...

All schools have their reputations but NEGS' seems to be worst than most.

Not to mention board is expensive for what you get.

Ensure that you make the best choices now so that you have many choices in your future. Personally, at your age i believe the best choice is education.


----------



## PintoTess

Yeah I agree. I am in all the top classes so I have kinda enough knowledge to get me through what I want to do but I can never have enough. I am always learning and taking it all in.


----------



## Saskia

Get a good Yr 12.

Have you thought about becoming a vet?


----------



## PintoTess

I have but I don't think that I could handle seeing all the hurt animals, but then again I would help them...
I have actually thought about becoming an equine physio or somthing like that, I think that it would be good. I also have a racehorse trainer in QLD wanting me to go up and do an apprenticeship in training the race horses. Also I am getting my strappers license soon so then I can ride track work. I have a lot of opportunities but am unsure of which path to take.


----------



## Sunny

That's why I'm glad that I have always knows what I've wanted to do, with the exception of one bobble or two.

I believe I was seven when I decided to be a vet, and then around 14 when I decided to alter it to a large animal vet to have a broader spectrum of patients.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

I have always wanted to do somthing with horses. I have been told that I am good with them so I will pursue a horse career. I wanted to be a vet when I was 7 and then a jockey (lol) when I got my first pony. It has changed a bit but has always been on the same "Track". I will choose somthing that is worth while and what I want to do  If I do go to Tocal (Ag school) next year, We are thinking of breeding Tess, I am not quiet sure if I want to though.....


----------



## Katesrider011

I've wanted to be a vet. But I really don't know anymore. Vet school is very competitive, and I don't think I'd make it in since there is so many other people with better grades than me. So now I'd just like to do anything that involves horses and I'll be happy.


----------



## Sunny

Kaiya (prego dog) is in the first stage of labor! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Hmm... I ended up to buy a pair of super smexy riding socks today after I found the pair I got for Christmas is actually pretty good :lol:. Them aren't too 'horsey' so them're suitable for another use besides riding use too + them're warm and up to my knees so it's nice to wear them under my jeans here among snow and ice. 

Winter riding equipment were even on sale so the pair cost under 5 euros.


----------



## Carleen

I didn't always know what I wanted to do - but I do now! It feels nice. Going to be a Vet technician.

Also I got my new dressage saddle today!


----------



## PintoTess

Sunny said:


> Kaiya (prego dog) is in the first stage of labor!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Oh how exciting!! Keep us updated!


----------



## Sunny

She has had nine so far, and I think there may be one or two more. They're all spotted. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Awwww cute! Send one down to Australia for me will ya' lol


----------



## Carleen

You better take some pictures of them once they're all cleaned up!


----------



## Sunny

Haha. I wish I could send one! I hope we can find good homes for them all. 

I will definitely take pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

You would have to! lol  I would love to see them. Hahaha Mum said 2 horses is enough and I am happy with that.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Carleen said:


> I'm trying to grow mine out too. So sloooow. My bangs grow out like nobody's business though, I have to cut them every week it seems! That product that I mentioned earlier, BioSil, that I've started taking is supposed to help hair grow thicker and longer so I'm hoping! I've heard lots of a great results from it too.


hmm.. cool. I mean, my hair is WAY too thick for my liking, but the grow part would be nice 
I remember when I had bangs. So annoying. My mom promised me that growing it out would be a pain and it wouldn't work, but I proved her wrong  The process of growing it out wasn't too nice though. That stage where it hangs in your eyes is not fun at all but I think it was worth it in the end.


----------



## Carleen

That's what bobby pins are for! Haha I've had bangs multiple times and grown them up, cut them again, etc. I can never make up my mind about my hair!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Haha I know that now but I didn't bother when I was like 9  
ikr! I've cut my hair for cancer 3 times so far. I can never make up my mind if I like it long or short better. I'll post pictures when it's longer and pictures of the length now and see which one you guys like better.


----------



## PintoTess

My hair is longish, I like it.


----------



## Carleen

My hair is getting long.. I want it longer!


----------



## PintoTess

Haha you can have some of mine


----------



## Carleen

Thanks. 

Well I'm officially a student now! I have to take Biology 11/12 and Chem 11 before going back to University next year so here I go.. registered for Bio 11 today and start Feb 16th. The good thing is that I can do it at my own pace... I'll probably be done by like May lol.


----------



## PintoTess

Well done 
I just strated a thread of my new drawing, check it out and see what you think of it so far. It looks better in real life lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

The picture in your avatar? That one's SO good!!!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

huh, I just realized that I joined this forum more than three years ago..


----------



## rocky pony

I got to work with Meredith the other day! (My friend's little Haffie x Arab mare that I adore and posted about a few times)
It went extremely well. Since she is still really confused from all of the weird handling she had for the last few years, we're starting really slow just on the ground, and she's been really sweet. She is such a doll, I'm so excited to work with her more.
They're about to move over to her new place and then I'll get to work with her a lot more. I can't wait! It's so nice to have a nice little horse to work with again after this long.


----------



## PintoTess

I am on my iPod and the mobile version is do confusing !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

What a great riding lesson this morning. That working excavator outside the indoor aren wasn't that nice tho :?.


----------



## PintoTess

Always something that wrecks it isn't there lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

TaMMa89 said:


> What a great riding lesson this morning. That working excavator outside the indoor aren wasn't that nice tho :?.


What'd he do?


----------



## Sunny

Good news! The stable that I've been drooling over will only be 15 minutes from my college! 

I'll only have pasture boarding(it's still $275) but I still have access to an arena with jumps and a round pen!! And of course a pond and trails. Super happy that's it's doable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

sunny thats fab! i am still 9 so i dont gotta worry bout that stuff i have my horses at my house but thats just fab!


----------



## HopalongCassidy

That's great. the collage i want to go to is maybe 30 minutes from where i live so i'll be coming home every day.


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, guys.

I won't be moving until May, so let's hope that when we get there the stable will have enough room for Sunny. Otherwise the next closest stable will be almost an hour away. 
I am very excited to have access to a round pen/arena. I think Sunny's training will progress so much quicker if we have better facilities.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

It is SUCH a beautiful day today! 70 degrees and sunny. I'm headed to the barn to give everyone a good grooming. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ oh lu-cky!! I had to muck stalls in the pouring rain again!! BRRR!!! And on the truth or dare post I got dared to drink out of a horse's bucket so I did and had to take pictures so I did  yuk that's discusting!


----------



## Carleen

It's been raining pretty much non stop here. Flash almost fell in the field today and he splashed mud all over me! lol


----------



## Sunny

Lex layed down and took a nap in the pasture today, and he let me cuddle with him. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

aww!!


----------



## Carleen

I have some exciting news. You guys may know that I was looking for a dressage saddle for a very long time, and that I had bought one on Wednesday (just a cheap no name one, but it fits!) Anyways, I decided to sell my a/p and was offered a trade of a Stubben dressage saddle, which happened to fit my horse so I took it! Now I just have to sell the dressage saddle that I just bought but I ended up with a much nicer one!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ooh cool congrats!


----------



## Carleen

Thanks


----------



## PintoTess

What Is wrong with me these days. I feel upset and down yet I don't know why!! I feel my life is falling apart for no reason!! What is wrong with me!!


----------



## Katesrider011

^^Sounds like you are having random anxiety issues. Don't worry happens to me a lot.


----------



## PintoTess

I think so as well. I hope that everything is all right with me.


----------



## Carleen

Is there some reason you may be more stressed than normal? Work? School? I'd say it could be seasonal depression but since you're in summer right now I doubt that!


----------



## Katesrider011

I have anxiety disorder, where you worry about smallest things. Are you worrying about something, Tess?


----------



## PintoTess

I don't know, thats the problem.


----------



## Katesrider011

Oh, well hmm... Go outside a lot, get in the sun. They say the sun makes you happier.


----------



## PintoTess

I am about to go down and groom Tess, always a fun thing to do. "


----------



## Katesrider011

Sounds fun!


----------



## HorseChic

Hi KatesRider101


----------



## lildonkey8

hi horsechic, wazzup!?


----------



## Katesrider011

Well Hello horsechic!


----------



## HorseChic

Hi Katesrider101 and hellooo lildonkey8


----------



## PintoTess

I just had a very good ride. Leg yielding, half pass, walk to canter and a little flying change and she did them all perfectly. I am so proud of how far she has come.


----------



## Katesrider011

:clap: Congrats, Tess


----------



## PintoTess

*Bows* thank you, thank you. I will be here same time tomorrow lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

got to sing for the church again  So fun! We were giving a preview for a valentines concert that we're doing


----------



## PintoTess

Hahaha lol 

Going back to school tomorrow


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I have a poem due. Do NOT like making those. Books, songs and stuff, sure but poems... not so much.  I'll just do that in class. She always gives us time


----------



## Saskia

I just had the best shower...got a waterproof cast on today and having a shower without a plastic bag over an arm is so much better.

I have 3 more weeks left of holidays.


----------



## RedTree

haha ^ that was werid to come into with Saskia

I have my whole life free  finished school last year 
Having a gap year this year then hopefully uni next year for conservation and wildlife biology.
Want to get a full time job this year which is proving to be rather difficult had an interview for an awesome job but she said because I wanted to go to uni it may not be suited for me


----------



## PintoTess

We just got a new Car today!! I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## TaMMa89

Great to hear the shower was a good one, Saskia.

I guess I'll might have some car/transportation problems soon :?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

HAHA!! Wow I have to say that 'showers' are an interesting topic 
what's the weather been like where you guys live? I've been praying that it will warm up around here! I really need to practice for my show but it's been freezing and the arena keeps flooding right after it dries! GRRRR!!!


----------



## lildonkey8

IN NEED OF HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i want to change my sig but i am stumped between these to...which one would you do?
1. YOU CAN TELL A GELDING, ASK A MARE, BUT YOU MUST DISCUSS WITH A STALLION
2. THE ONE THING I DON'T WANT TO BE CALLED IS FIRST LADY, IT SOUNDS LIKE A SADDLE HORSE

IF I CAN'T DECIDE/OR GET HELP DECIDING I SWEAR I WILL DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *boohoos*


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I like the first one


----------



## RedTree

Vote for number 1 as well 

Chiro came out for Buzz today had lots of sore points, chiro did such a great job, can't wait ti ride tomorrow on a non sore Buzz 
Hopefully he wont buck me off lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha! ooh you guys are making me jelous!!! I hope I can ride tomorrow!! Pray that the arena stays dry and it's not freezing cold out for me! I really need to practice for this upcoming show! It's coming so fast!!


----------



## Sunny

I always learned that saying as, "Tell a gelding, ask a stallion, discuss it with a mare."

I don't understand the second one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ haha Cheyenne would like that one


----------



## Katesrider011

I believe lildonkey just switched it around cause she likes stallions better maybe, or she just read it wrong. 

Lildonkey, what exactly does the second one mean?


----------



## lildonkey8

^^^ well, doesn't the term first lady the show name you would give a saddlebred?
and i read it like 10 times and that is what it was


----------



## Katesrider011

Hmm maybe that's just how the site you saw it on worded it, cause I've seen it as "Tell a gelding, ask a stallion, and discuss it with a mare", but I like that one better, cause it makes more sense than the second to me.


----------



## lildonkey8

tomorrow i'll decide, to tired to think


----------



## PintoTess

First day back at school, blah. I wanna leave now.


----------



## RedTree

haha poor pintotess 
I have suffered through my 12 years of toture and have a year off 
hopefully going to work to be able to afford the next 3 years to my education


----------



## Katesrider011

I'm a senior, so I'm on my last semester of my 12 years of grade school torture


----------



## Sunny

lildonkey8 said:


> ^^^ well, doesn't the term first lady the show name you would give a saddlebred?


I still don't understand this. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

Sunny said:


> I still don't understand this. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


never mind it now, 1ST SIGGY WON

Now i need 3 colors...VOTEYNESS! here are your choices:
1. red,green,yellow
2. light blue, hot pink, lime
3. light blue, red, deep blue
tomorrow i will choose colors, but for now, black:sad:, boring,boring black

and i'll do what everybody else saw it as


----------



## Katesrider011

How bout you pick the colors yourself lildonkey. It is your sig and not anybody elses. Do what you want with it, not what everyone else wants.


----------



## lildonkey8

^^^^ya, i am being wimpy


----------



## Katesrider011

Woah, wimpy has nothing to do with that. Please don't think that.


----------



## lildonkey8

ya you should know i am jokin'. I ROCK!!!!!!!


----------



## PintoTess

Phew, Man is it HOT here !! And our classrooms have no air conditioner!!


----------



## Katesrider011

^^That sucks!!


----------



## PintoTess

It does. It is Student cruelty!! The teachers don't suffer in the staff room so why should we!!


----------



## Katesrider011

Well most of the time they are teaching yall. Teaching multiple students everyday, while some can be very disrespectful deserves a staff room break ;-)


----------



## PintoTess

Yeah, I wasn't like, putting them down? But at least they DO have air con. ;/


----------



## Katesrider011

What's the temp there?


----------



## PintoTess

45-50 degrees.


----------



## Katesrider011

Holy crap that's scorching hot. I feel for yall


----------



## Wild Heart

That's it I'm moving south.
I've had about enough of these random blizzards.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

GRR Cheyenne got me so mad today!! First she tried to bite me 3 times, and she didn't come to me like usual. Then when I finally got to ride her she kept walking around when I tried to get on. Then she wouldn't stinken collect for me- typical Cheyenne for ya there- and she wouldn't canter on the right lead, then her saddle kept slipping back for some reason even though I tightened it really tight and I know that that wasn't her fault but at this time I was just getting SO annoyed with everything, and my headache wasn't making it any better, plus school was SUPER boring today so I was already in a bad mood and I was hoping for a good training session done before the arena got all wet again because I have a show on the 19th and I was hoping that I'd do even better than last time, but so far it's not heading in that direction because of this stupid weather I can hardly ever ride.
Sorry for the pity post I just had to get it off my mind.


----------



## PintoTess

Aww hope you are alright 
Everyone heard about the floods in QLD? Well now there is a tropical cyclone about to hit! Talk about bad luck, poor people.


----------



## Carleen

My dad told me about the cyclone! Supposed to be like 3 feet of rain all at once. Yikes. Here's hoping everyone and their horses stay safe.

I'm moving Flash to his new barn tomorrow, super excited!!


----------



## PintoTess

I really hope my friend (JackofDiamonds) Will be ok. Where she is is not a target but you never kno what could happen.

Cool, Flash will love it!


----------



## Carleen

I think so! It'll be just him and 3 other geldings, he'll have an in/out with a big paddock and field all day. Plus the BO said she loves trailering to the trails and Flash loves trails so I think he'll enjoy it.

Last week he saw my current BO pulling out with the trailer attached to her truck and he got all excited like he wanted to go for a ride so at least I don't have to worry about him trailering.


----------



## PintoTess

Awww, he seems sweet!


----------



## Sunny

We watched Seceretariat last night, and my mom and brother thought it was the coolest thing that Sunny and Secretariat are indirectly related. (Bold Ruler is Sunny's great-great-great-grandsire) :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> We watched Seceretariat last night, and my mom and brother thought it was the coolest thing that Sunny and Secretariat are indirectly related. (Bold Ruler is Sunny's great-great-great-grandsire) :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My mom and I watched that the other night!

My mom bought one of his foals when she was younger.


----------



## Carleen

I went and saw it when it was in theatres. Loved it!


----------



## Katesrider011

"He cannot stand still, as the trumpet sounds."


----------



## PintoTess

Wow thats cool that Sunny is related to secretariat!
I have never watched the movie


----------



## lildonkey8

i got the kindle app for my i touch and i love it terribly


----------



## Sunny

I saw it in theaters, too. 

There are some other members on here who have horses closely and directly related to Secretariat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

Secretariat is Flash's great-great grandsire on his Sire's side.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Yeah I saw that movie! It's really good! I totally reccomend it PintoTess!!

Carleen and Sunny- that's so cool that they are related!!

Oh yeah did you know that the real Penny was there? She was in the movie!! Isn't that awesome? Saw it on Bonus Features  That's something they don't show in the theaters


----------



## lildonkey8

i got the dvd! i love it! but ruffian is just so sad :sad: i like the story line but could hardly watch the end:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Katesrider011

They actually did show that she was in the audience at the theater.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Isn't it awesome!?! Yeah I almost cried but I didn't want to because there were other people in the room who weren't crying so i desided to restrain myself 

but did it acually say that that was her?


----------



## Katesrider011

Yep I believe it did, it was in the credits.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh yeah forgot


----------



## PintoTess

lildonkey8 said:


> i got the kindle app for my i touch and i love it terribly


Really? How did you do that? I only just got mine so I am figuring it out lol


----------



## lildonkey8

easy you go to the app store, go to search, search kindle, and it will give you 3-4 books, aesops fables, treasure island, pride and prejuduce, and possibly a dictionary. then to get books, you go to kindle store but you must have connection to get there. have you ever read the georges and the jewels? ill tell ya, it is really good


----------



## EventersBabe

I been sitting at home doiing nothing. I didnt have school today or Tuesday due to the weather its 13 degrees outside.
Its been snowing to it hasnt since Tuesday but still it should be snowing


----------



## Carleen

Flash is all moved! Here's a pic of him in his new paddock!


----------



## TaMMa89

Greetings from snow... I guess we've something around 50 to 70cm at the moment:


----------



## PintoTess

Lildonkey: thank you!!
Carleen: Flash looks happy 
Tamma: That is such a nice picture!


----------



## HopalongCassidy

Ha i was just thinking about an embarrassing time i had. I was like "Stupid me" At the time and now i laugh at it. I was going to open a door at a store for my mom and a few other people and you know how that goes. I read the big bright read letters that said "PULL" but my eyes seen pull but my brain said push. So i pushed and ran into the door. HA i got laughed at. I was totally embarrassed. But know i'm laughing my head off about it.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ HAHA!! Once I was in my grandma's trailor and the screen door was closed, and I ran outside and ran into the screen


----------



## PintoTess

Hahah I always have LOL moments! It is what I live for lol


----------



## lildonkey8

once i was on my horse and fell off when she bucked and i got up and was all 'i am okay'. but 1 minute after i was all 'dad *sniffle sniffle* can i cry?' and he was all 'yes you can cry' hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Katesrider011

We might be going to California or Washington this summer! I can't choose between the two D:


----------



## lildonkey8

washington! washington! if you go to washington tell me where you would go! i am in the san juan islands! Redirect Notice


----------



## Katesrider011

I've been to the San Juan Island before when I was in the sixth grade! That was 6 years ago. We're going to Seattle, Washington if we choose Washington.


----------



## Carleen

Hey Seattle is only about an hour from the border!


----------



## Katesrider011

Yeah I know, we went to Vancouver, Canada a few years ago. Beautiful place.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ haha oh cool! I live near Vancouver


----------



## Katesrider011

I want to go back so bad.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha that's why they say 'Beautiful British Columbia!'


----------



## Katesrider011

We might go to Vancouver if we go to Seattle this summer.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh sweet! You should go to Chilliwack. It's an hour away from Vancouver and there's a couple places where they hold horse shows and stuff too! The place where I compete has horse shows every 2 months so if you go at the right time you may be able to watch! It's totally free 
Haha what am I rambling on about!


----------



## Katesrider011

I would! But Dad wouldn't and what he says goes, cause he's paying.


----------



## lildonkey8

cheyenne where do you live? i live in the san juans


----------



## Carleen

Yep I love BC too. Don't really have any desire to ever live anywhere else.


----------



## PintoTess

I live in Australia but I wish I didn't at the moment. It is too hot!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

lildonkey8 said:


> cheyenne where do you live? i live in the san juans


 Chilliwack. It's about an hour or so away from Vancouver and about half an hour away from Abbotsford.


----------



## lildonkey8

^^is that in wa?

MY CHICKEN HAD A ADORABLE CHICK TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HERE IS A CHICK THAT LOOKS LIKE HE/HER:
My Pet Chicken - Picture
he is a little darker than the one in the middle with blacks on the tips of his/her wings...not even twenty four hours old


----------



## PintoTess

Im starting a new drawing for one of my friends, I will post WIP If I feel like it.


----------



## lildonkey8

happy day for me today and lucky. if you want to be notifyed about what is going on with my new and adorable baby chick (getting pics when i get em, seeing how she is doing, etc etc, oh, + any chick/chicken ?s PM me)


----------



## TaMMa89

Baby animals are so cute, lildonkey .

I kept taking some photos of snow since seems we really have it. That's dedicated to all of you who don't have snow or have it very lightly:

Out of window:















Backyard:


----------



## lildonkey8

^^ wanna be kept in touch with what is going on with mamma hen/ baby chicks?


----------



## Katesrider011

Tamma- those pictures make me glad that Mississippi rarely even get's an inch of snow!


----------



## Katesrider011

Double post. But does anyone have a macbook and have problems with the Horse forum? I'll type in something sometimes and I'll click send and it'll log me out and what I typed was completely erased. It's really annoying, and that didn't happen when I was on a PC.


----------



## PintoTess

Wow that snow is amazing!


----------



## Carleen

KatesRider - I have a Macbook and haven't ever had that happen!

Tamma - yikes! We don't have any snow right now.


----------



## Katesrider011

Carleen said:


> KatesRider - I have a Macbook and haven't ever had that happen!
> 
> Tamma - yikes! We don't have any snow right now.


Hmm. Well it must be my computer then


----------



## PintoTess

Gawd, drawing all night and day really makes you tired. Still no commission requests yet


----------



## Cheyennes mom

whoa that's a lot of snow!! We get lots of snow, but not that much!!

Just got a makeover at my friend's birthday


----------



## Carleen

Went and rode Flash for the first time today since we moved - he was a star!


----------



## PintoTess

Wow thats cool. I can't ride today. Too muddy and wet. It POURED for about 10 minutes which is good compared to what It was this morning.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I wish I could practice for my show on the 19th. The arena is either flooded or frozen all the time. I rode Cheyenne bareback a little bit today because I didn't have time to tack her up or anything, but then my parents came making it a 2 minute ride (litterally)


----------



## PintoTess

I haven't ridden for a week. The temperature has been 45-50 degrees and I can't ride Tess in the heat. I also have a show coming up, my first one in fact
!!


----------



## Katesrider011

I haven't ridden in six weeks


----------



## PintoTess

Woww..


----------



## Katesrider011

Exactly, and that's why I hate rain and wetness. We haven't gone a week without getting a ton of rain...


----------



## PintoTess

Send it down here. We need it. It rained today for the first time in 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Katesrider011

Sending...


----------



## PintoTess

Recieved...


----------



## Sunny

It has been pouring here, but today is a nice day.
I'm probably going to go on a nice bareback ride on Sista. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Who knows how to post a video from youtube to the Horse forum. I still have yet to figure that out. :/


----------



## GreyRay

I am so sick. Why dont people understand that if they are dripping mucus out of their face they need to stay home. Not smear their mucus all over the library computers and the people next to them. Ugghhhh! I feel like kicking the guys butt!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

I just finished an awesome bareback ride!
I got in lots of cantering, which was amazing.
Love days like today!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Cool  It is raining here now


----------



## Katesrider011

I thought you said yall needed rain, Tess. Why are you frowning?


----------



## Sunny

Hate to keep going on about my good day, but...
I sat astride on Sunny today for the first time. 
And of course like everything else, she didn't bat an eyelash. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh that's so awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## lildonkey8

*It was his time :sad:*

I got bad news today:
I used to have a hamster named Cantaro. He was a year old when I decided I needed to give him a good home. I gave him to my bff Grace cuz' I knew she would take good care of him. Well about 2 weeks ago Grace told me Cantaro got loose. She found him about 4 days ago behind the stove, dead. Today I went to her house and asked her how he was doing and she said he died. There was a long moment of silence cuz' we both loved him to bits. Well, hamsters die after about two years and I guess it was his time. R.I.P., buddy.
:sad:


----------



## Cheyennes mom

lildonkey8 said:


> I got bad news today:
> I used to have a hamster named Cantaro. He was a year old when I decided I needed to give him a good home. I gave him to my bff Grace cuz' I knew she would take good care of him. Well about 2 weeks ago Grace told me Cantaro got loose. She found him about 4 days ago behind the stove, dead. Today I went to her house and asked her how he was doing and she said he died. There was a long moment of silence cuz' we both loved him to bits. Well, hamsters die after about two years and I guess it was his time. R.I.P., buddy.
> :sad:


 Aww I'm so sorry!! I remember when I had my 2 hamsters. One died from a brain tumor and the other one died of old age.  they were the cutest things though I know what it's like to lose one. Acually I'm putting up all my hamster stuff on craigslist this moment. Hopefully it'll sell so that I'll have more money for Cheyenne and my next show as my mom is making me pay for it  Even if it doesn't sell I'm still going, but I'd like money for a bareback pad too because Cheyenne's back is SO stinkn' BONEY!!!
Anyways what kind was your hamster? Terry Fox (that was my second hamster's name who died from the tumor. I named him that because he was so active and all he would do was run on his wheel!) and Tiny Timantha (Tiny Tim or TT as we called HER) were Cambells Russian Dwarf hamsters. So cute!! Here's a pic of Terry:









And here's TT:








lol I bought Terry after I bought TT because Dwarf hamsters live better with friends, but that was before I knew that Terry was a guy and they kept fighting so then I had to put Tiny Tim on the lower level and Terry on the upper level and take away the latter, but TT would stick her nose through the bars and they'd try to eat eachother so I had to buy a new cage to put Terry in so that I didn't have to worry about them all day during school!  It was a disaster, and I was hoping that Tiny Timantha wouldn't have babies 


Katesrider011 said:


> Who knows how to post a video from youtube to the Horse forum. I still have yet to figure that out. :/


 You can just make a link and then post it on here.


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Awww thats so sad 

KatesRider011: Frown, cos I wanted to ride. lol


----------



## lildonkey8

My hamster was a sylian


----------



## Katesrider011

Here's the drumline for my band if you want to watch.


----------



## PintoTess

^^ I can't watch it, YouTube is blocked.


----------



## Katesrider011

I keep getting some random call from a financial company saying it's very urgent. Asking for some guy named Lee. I don't even know who that is, and I've already told them they had the wrong number once.


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm sorry for Cantaro, lildonkey. It's a bit sad that those small animals are often so short-lived.


----------



## PintoTess

I want a chameloen!!


----------



## GreyRay

Katesrider011 said:


> I keep getting some random call from a financial company saying it's very urgent. Asking for some guy named Lee. I don't even know who that is, and I've already told them they had the wrong number once.


My mom got a call just like that o.0
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

lildonkey- aww those ones are so cute!! So sorry 

KatesRider011- Wow that was so cool!!


----------



## PintoTess

Tamma's new avie is funny!


----------



## Katesrider011

GreyRay said:


> My mom got a call just like that o.0
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's annoying! I swear if they call me one more time!


----------



## lildonkey8

got a new breyer horse today! a chesnut arab with a stipe


----------



## PintoTess

Awesome LD!! Want to share a pic of it?


----------



## lildonkey8

i'll have to get the camera out and get on my moms comput. does anyone here collect breyer horses besides me?


----------



## PintoTess

I have a few stable mates and a few mini whinnies but that it all. I have a fair few schelich as well.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I don't have any breyers but I have schleichs


----------



## Sunny

I used to have many Breyers but I sold them all.

I think I had the one you have, lildonkey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

pintotess and cheyenne: i have said this to cheyenne... i collect schleigh too!
sunny: the one in this position:
BreyerHorses.com :: The Black Stallion Model & Book Set with 4 socks and a blaze upside down of tigers (weird wording):
Tiger the horse


----------



## PintoTess

I don't collect them, I just have them from when I was younger and I just kept them..

ARGH!! I am sick of year 10 already! All this crap about School certificate, project 10, appeal forms, careers, gosh!!


----------



## Katesrider011

PintoTess said:


> I don't collect them, I just have them from when I was younger and I just kept them..
> 
> ARGH!! I am sick of year 10 already! All this crap about School certificate, project 10, appeal forms, careers, gosh!!


I went through something like that, Tess. Hang in there. We have to do a senior project that lasts for the semester. A lot of kids are behind on it. It's very stressful.


----------



## Sunny

Senior year is stressful.
Thankfully I have just about everything in order.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> Senior year is stressful.
> Thankfully I have just about everything in order.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lucky ducky.


----------



## Katesrider011

The high for next week is in the 60's. And no rain according to the weather. I might finally get to ride!! *Crosses Fingers*


----------



## Walkamile

Things are starting to turn icy here with the rain. Much prefer the snow. Oh, looking for spring.


----------



## iloverascal777

Sorry to interrupt everyone's conversation(s) but I would like to join in! Lol! What's up?


----------



## Katesrider011

Just chillin on the HF as usual ;-)


----------



## Sunny

Rascal, there is no method to this madness, so you definitely aren't interrupting anything. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ haha that's an awesome line!!

I just went and got a good hour and a half of riding done!! Yippee!! Then I spent another 45 minutes just getting all of the hair off of Cheyenne. She's shedding out her winter coat insanely!! Plus got her tail groomed out which took forever. She has such a gross tail. Always has knotts in it.
Only around 2 weeks till my next show!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Oh-MY-GOSH!!!! Some of you know about the foal where I ride who hurt his leg REALLY REALLY badly (he got his leg stuck in the wire fence. I can explain in longer version if you haven't heard the story already) anyways, he lost his hoof today!!! AHH!!!


----------



## Katesrider011

Cheyennes mom said:


> Oh-MY-GOSH!!!! Some of you know about the foal where I ride who hurt his leg REALLY REALLY badly (he got his leg stuck in the wire fence. I can explain in longer version if you haven't heard the story already) anyways, he lost his hoof today!!! AHH!!!


Aww I'm sorry Cheyenne *hugs*


----------



## Cheyennes mom

well, he's not my colt, but thanks anyways  It was so weird I got to see half the hoof on the shoe!! It was SO wierd!! I'm like NO WAY!!! There's still some of the hoof on him, but it's mostly gone. It'll grow back, but it'll be really really sore for him because they can't seem to keep anything on it.


----------



## Katesrider011

Cheyennes mom said:


> well, he's not my colt, but thanks anyways  It was so weird I got to see half the hoof on the shoe!! It was SO wierd!! I'm like NO WAY!!! There's still some of the hoof on him, but it's mostly gone. It'll grow back, but it'll be really really sore for him because they can't seem to keep anything on it.


Oh I thought the whole hoof was gone, like they were gonna have to Put him down. A horse we had a while back lost her whole hoof and we had to put her down. She was old anyway though.


----------



## PintoTess

that is horrid.


----------



## Sunny

There was a horse at a local show whose hoof came completely off. I heard the story, but I can't for the life of me remember how it happened.
I heard that it lived, but who knows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

I've heard stories about horses' hooves coming off as well, and them living. Lots of money and patience and vet bills!

I am starting a new yoga regimen for Flash. Carrot stretches, stomach lifts, ect. I think he likes it so far! Especially the carrot stretches....


----------



## lildonkey8

^ really? my dad is always bringing up conversations about horse yoga and carrot stretches


----------



## TaMMa89

PintoTess: That avatar just popped up in my head some night. I think the idea is a bit weird, I don't know where I caught it.

I'm sorry for the hoof, Cheyenne.


----------



## lildonkey8

how do you guys like my new avie


----------



## TaMMa89

It's great . I like especially the view angle.


----------



## PintoTess

^^ I think it is kinda funny though Tamma  Just needs a little cartoon in the corner of a show rider covered in horse hair lol


----------



## Carleen

So I figured out a new food that Flash likes today... asian pears! Strange.


----------



## lildonkey8

PintoTess said:


> ^^ I think it is kinda funny though Tamma  Just needs a little cartoon in the corner of a show rider covered in horse hair lol


i totally agree


----------



## HopalongCassidy

Couldn't agree more.... asian pears. Never heard of them. 

UCK! we got 12 inches of SNOW! Oh, i mean a foot of snow. Duh 12in. = 1 foot.
It's a miracle. We never get over and inch maybe even that if where lucky but we've got a foot know. I'm dying to ride my horse but can't. It's a blizzard out there. I live in West Fork, Arkansas.... so ya we hardly get any snow like today. West Forks schools have been closed for 2 weeks now. HAHA i'm home schooled so i'm lucky until next year when i go back to school.


----------



## Katesrider011

We're supposed to get 5 inches here.


----------



## ridingismylife2

Ughhhh... I have stomach flu! :'(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

ridingismylife2 said:


> Ughhhh... I have stomach flu! :'(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's no fun! I hate that!


----------



## PintoTess

Took some random photos of Tess yesterday, they are on a thread in the pictures section, check it outtt!


----------



## Sunny

Stupid snow!
Because of it my beau can't come over. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> Stupid snow!
> Because of it my beau can't come over.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hate this snow too!


----------



## PintoTess

Lucky, I want some snow! Send it up here Sunny


----------



## Sunny

I wish I could!

I do hope we get out of school, though--any days out for weather will be added to the end of the year; however, because I'm a senior that won't affect me.
So the more days out for weather the better! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> I wish I could!
> 
> I do hope we get out of school, though--any days out for weather will be added to the end of the year; however, because I'm a senior that won't affect me.
> So the more days out for weather the better! :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same here hahaha!


----------



## Sunny

Yay, class of 2011! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Yep! And my school is going block schedule next year, thank god I don't have to be there for it!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Katesrider011 said:


> Oh I thought the whole hoof was gone, like they were gonna have to Put him down. A horse we had a while back lost her whole hoof and we had to put her down. She was old anyway though.


 yeah most people think that when they hear it  But they don't have anything to put on it though so he's going to be sore until his hoof grows back.


PintoTess said:


> that is horrid.


 oh I know! It's eating up Cheyenne's owner's money like crazy!! 


Carleen said:


> I've heard stories about horses' hooves coming off as well, and them living. Lots of money and patience and vet bills!
> 
> I am starting a new yoga regimen for Flash. Carrot stretches, stomach lifts, ect. I think he likes it so far! Especially the carrot stretches....


 oh yeah! Lots of money! And when she took Phoenix (the colt) to the farrier college she took another horse up there too to get her hooves done and she got sick at the college! Another whole wack of money for the meds and all. My gosh!! We're paying more for Cheyenne now but I wish that there was more that we could do! I mean, really, Phoenix had one shoe put on him for balance (it came off with his hoof) and that one shoe was $80!! That's about double we pay for Cheyenne's 2 hooves, and there's so much more!! It's insane!!!


----------



## Sunny

We have always been on block schedule, and I love it!
They are about to change to seven classes, so I'm glad I won't be there for that. Haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> We have always been on block schedule, and I love it!
> They are about to change to seven classes, so I'm glad I won't be there for that. Haha.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Bahaha looks like it's a win win situation for both of us!


----------



## TheRoughrider21

ridingismylife2 said:


> Ughhhh... I have stomach flu! :'(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Me too...and it sucks. 

But its below-20 outside, so its not like I could've gone riding today anyways. I'm so sick of this cold...just sitting in my house I'm freezing. =/


----------



## Katesrider011

It's cold outside, I have a cold, and haven't ridden in 7 weeks. I hate winter.


----------



## Carleen

Send your flu to ms! I don't want to work tomorrow! Lol


----------



## Sunny

Our Husky gets so excited in the snow. 
It's funny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HopalongCassidy

It's rather boring today..... (Sigh)


----------



## PintoTess

I just went down to feed Tess, I jumped on her bareback and bridleless and went for a canter. It is so good to have a horse you can trust


----------



## Cheyennes mom

GRRR!!!!! So I'm not sure what to think of my ride yesterday. I lunged Cheyenne first and she did AWESOME!!! She didn't even buck at all!! She reared at me once, but I taught her who's boss in a gentil way and then she did AWESOME!!! Then I took out my STUPID STUPID STUPID english saddle and my STUPID STUPID STUPID english bridle and tacked her up. I walk her around and checked the girth and then I mount and noticed that the saddle had slipped back. It had happened 3 times now!!! Whever I use my stupid saddle it ALWAYS has to go back!! So I get SO angry I wanna hit something (no I didn't hit the horse I smacked my crop on the ground instead and Cheyenne didn't mind) and then I completely untacked her and did the process all over again. It didn't slip back as much that time. Then Cheyenne didn't stinken want to collect or arch her neck for me and so I stopped her and arched asked her for her head from a stop and then a walk and then tried for a trot and I barely got it. Then after that I got that I kicked her into a canter and she ended up going into a gallop and I couldn't stinken get the horse into a nice, slow canter!! GRRRRRRRR!!!!! I got her to collect her gallop which didn't really do me much good, but I got SO angry with her I wanted to hit something again and I was about to smack her as hard as I possibly could with that darn crop, so instead I threw it on the ground and then made her give me her head again. GRR!!! I'm so out of practice!! This is horrible!! I have a show on the 19th and the STUPID weather keeps raining!!!!! ARRRRGG!!! We have 3 nice days and my mom won't let me go today which is the last good day, one day stinks and the other day I went western so it was great. But I mean, still! Why can't it just be summer???


----------



## Sunny

Cheyenne, I have heard you mention problems with your saddle before.

If I were you I'd take some pics with it on Cheyenne and post them. I have a feeling it doesn't fit, and I bet some of our saddle experts can help you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm sorry Kaila. Get well soon!


----------



## lildonkey8

good day today for muah! i think i wanna draw *mckenzie folds her arms*. i wish my mom had a sign for me to draw! I just got an adorable bag that says 'free people'. i need something to do! preferably crafty. ehh. i'll invite some friends into chat.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Sunny said:


> Cheyenne, I have heard you mention problems with your saddle before.
> 
> If I were you I'd take some pics with it on Cheyenne and post them. I have a feeling it doesn't fit, and I bet some of our saddle experts can help you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can try to remember tomorrow. If it's not raining. Stupid rain. If it's not raining I'll stick it on her and see if I can get a good ride out of it and take some pictures.


----------



## Sunny

-sigh-

I just saw a picture than infuriated me and saddened me. Some of you may know about the Quarab mare I used to own, and sold. I gave her new owner specific instructions about her rearing issue, and that she just needed some training. She sent me some pictures a few days after they picked her up, and she was looking good. However, I added the new owner on FB and saw a picture from the same day that she didn't send me. 
In this one, she was in a shanked bit(as opposed to the full cheek I told her she went best in) and a tie-down. :roll:
This means that they didn't even spend on full ride without putting gadgets on her.
Not one ride.

I knew from the moment I met that girl that I shouldn't have sold Pip to her. She was too inexperienced.

I hate selling horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> -sigh-
> 
> I just saw a picture than infuriated me and saddened me. Some of you may know about the Quarab mare I used to own, and sold. I gave her new owner specific instructions about her rearing issue, and that she just needed some training. She sent me some pictures a few days after they picked her up, and she was looking good. However, I added the new owner on FB and saw a picture from the same day that she didn't send me.
> In this one, she was in a shanked bit(as opposed to the full cheek I told her she went best in) and a tie-down. :roll:
> This means that they didn't even spend on full ride without putting gadgets on her.
> Not one ride.
> 
> I knew from the moment I met that girl that I shouldn't have sold Pip to her. She was too inexperienced.
> 
> I hate selling horses.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aww I'm sorry, Sunny. Selling horses is never easy I imagine, luckily I haven't experienced it yet.


----------



## lildonkey8

I am SOOOOOOOOO excited! So, I bet none of you know bout' the play my parents are in but they're in one. Anyway, today my mom got a e-mail from the costume designer saying she talked to the director last night and the director wanted ME to be the magician's assistant! YAY! YAY! YAY! YAY! WOO-HOO! WOO-HOO! WOO-HOO! WOO-HOO! Now I get to know ALL the tricks she does...AND I get to (hopefully) go on-stage with her!

​


----------



## Walkamile

^^^Congrats!

Had a great day today. Went to breakfast with hubby and then snowshoeing. Was just beautiful out there. Finished the day at a reception for my nephew and his new bride. Wonderful day!


----------



## love

I want to join in! Next week, I have several cousins visiting from China!!!!!! I absolutely can't wait! We are going to shop everywhere including making a trip to Mall of America in Minnesota!! My cousins don't speak fluent english so I will end up being a translator for awhile. Around cousins and family I'm fine with speaking chinese, but for some reason, out in public or in front of friends, I feel extremely uncomfortable speaking it. Kids at school alays ask me to "swear" in chinese.:lol:
This will be fun and an adventure! I hope you guys all have a wonderful end to your weekend!


----------



## PintoTess

Hey guys, haven't been on for a while  My show is coming up!


----------



## lildonkey8

love i love your signature!


----------



## Soul

I love it too!


----------



## PintoTess

I think that I need a new sig.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

*I love this thread...*

*Anyway, I'm bored and being swamped by homework - so someone please come join me on horse chat.*


----------



## TaMMa89

Ugh... I've caught some kind of cold :-(.


----------



## Katesrider011

TaMMa89 said:


> Ugh... I've caught some kind of cold :-(.


Aha, you must've caught it from me  I have one too, it sucks.


----------



## HopalongCassidy

Yay everyones getting sick. Last night i had a very bad stomach ache. Glad it's gone though.


----------



## Benny

Helloo guys. Haven't been on in awhile. Been busy.
I'm doing work experience at the race track. It's going pretty good!
I've only got Benny at our place here. But she went for a walk the other day, and found some horse she likes. So we brought her back, and brought my Shetland home, from the farm. As a companion to her. It's funny. One will follow the other if it walks away. But if either get too close, Tinkerbell pretends to kick, and Benny pretends to bite. But no actual touching! :lol:


----------



## Cheyennes mom

AHH!! I have a show on Saturday and the stupid stupid weather isn't stinkin' cooperating!!! GRRRRR!!!!! NEED TO PRACTICE my stupid english!!


----------



## Sunny

Nice to have you back, Benny!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

We have to practice LockDown at school today, always a fun thing. Jumping under desks, locking doors. Grrrrrrr


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ haha I know, hate that!! We had to do a fire drill 5 times this year and then some idiot pulled the alarm.


----------



## PintoTess

I hate it, under the desk with randoms in your class in the dark, freakyyyy.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha yeah. We had to do an earthquake drill too. *grumble* *grumble*


----------



## PintoTess

Oh thats different! What did you have to do?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

we had to get kneel under our desks and tuck in our heads and put our hands over our heads too. Then we had to count to 30 and then we could get up. It was very uncomfortable.


----------



## PintoTess

Hahah thats what we have to do lol, It is quiet funny as well


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha It kinda hurt for me because I have a disease in my knees so I couldn't really kneel. Everyone was all like 'you have to be on your knees' I'm like 'well I can't exactly do that at this stage in life'  Then the conversation continued and it was quite interesting


----------



## lildonkey8

*grr grr grr grr grr*



Cheyennes mom said:


> we had to get kneel under our desks and tuck in our heads and put our hands over our heads too. Then we had to count to 30 and then we could get up. It was very uncomfortable.


:twisted:I :twisted:HATE:twisted: that drill. GRRRRRRRR:twisted: I get a headache after everyone them ALL the time:twisted:

p.s. wow! certainly plenty of errors in that one


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha! I know all the blood rushes to your head!


----------



## Benny

Thanks Sunny!

I've never had to do some kinda drill, as I don't go to a school. >D

Tinkerbell my Shetland is so cute. She'll stand in front of the back sliding door. And when ever I walk past it, in the living room, she'll perk up, put her ears fully forwards. Then when I get out of site, she'll go back to normal. Every time! :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Practices... ooh, duck and cover :wink:. 

We had just once a fire alarm practice back to comprehensive school times, when the principal announced via the inner PA system that "there's a fire in home economics class", I would have wanted to jump out of a window (just for clarification: I didn't),



Katesrider011 said:


> Aha, you must've caught it from me  I have one too, it sucks.


It really does. Messed up my plans regarding this week.


----------



## PintoTess

Hahha I hated lockdown! I got chewy stuck in my hair from the bottom of the desk I was under lol.


----------



## Katesrider011

PintoTess said:


> Hahha I hated lockdown! I got chewy stuck in my hair from the bottom of the desk I was under lol.


That's disgusting. I hate the bottom of desks. I'm a huge germophobe.


----------



## PintoTess

Hahah me too
We just extracted DNA from a strawberry!! I just wanted to eat it, stuff smooshing it up and putting it is shampooey water!


----------



## Sunny

The weather has been beautiful!
It's been in the high sixties! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> The weather has been beautiful!
> It's been in the high sixties!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same here! I got to finally ride Kate today!


----------



## Sunny

That's great!

I'll probably hop on for a quick ride tomorrow after school. I haven't ridden since last Sunday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> That's great!
> 
> I'll probably hop on for a quick ride tomorrow after school. I haven't ridden since last Sunday.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I haven't ridden since uhm... 7 weeks I believe. It's finally not wet, and I finally have time for it again.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Benny said:


> Thanks Sunny!
> 
> I've never had to do some kinda drill, as I don't go to a school. >D
> 
> Tinkerbell my Shetland is so cute. She'll stand in front of the back sliding door. And when ever I walk past it, in the living room, she'll perk up, put her ears fully forwards. Then when I get out of site, she'll go back to normal. Every time! :lol:


 Aww that's so cute!!

Okay so you know how I was talking about how much I hate english riding and how my saddle kept slipping back. So I talked to Shey's owner about the saddle and she says it's just because I'm not pushing Cheyenne's legs out enough so the girth slipps back and then the saddle follows. She suggests getting a breast collar so I think I'm just going to do that. 
As for the I-hate-english part, I'm not sure if I love it or if I hate it at this point. Cheyenne and I are so out of practice right now! Cheyenne wasn't paying any attention to me at all today! She was pretty much running into fences. Litterally it's like she forgot that I was on. I carried treats around, so I stopped her and arched her neck and when she held it there for a while I gave her a treat. After that she wanted to do it more, so I had a better ride, but once I started focusing on something else, she started going wrong again. I started focusing on my leads in the canter. Well, that didn't work. 'Course there had to be puddles in the arena so she tried to avoid pretty much everywhere and had to pick her own path no matter how hard I kicked her. I even had a crop with me and all that did was make her mad. A whole wack of times she would go into an uncontrollable gallop and that made me want to hit her SO bad that I started crying. I got so angry with her, when nothing improved at all that I had to grip that crop so hard to keep me from smacking her 1000 times as hard as I could. I knew that I should probably just walk her out and catch my breath then try again, but if I did that wouldn't it be rewarding her for bad behavior? She'd be getting just what she wanted and that wouldn't be good, so I kept my stupid anger inside of me and just cried while I told her 'easy' in a not-so-calming voice. What can I stinkin do to control this? The weather is supposed to be rainy for the rest of the week and my show is in 4 days. I'm going again in 3 days to get her ready for the show, but it's supposed to rain then too, so I doubt that I can ride then. It just wouldn't be affective, and it would be a horrible ride. If the weather is decent though, I'll be having a lesson with Cheyenne's owner who will be helping me get Cheyenne ready and will take me to the show, and that will be great if the stupid weather is okay. I don't take lessons anymore except for one or two before shows so I acually get exited when I get to test myself with the lesson where Shey's owner acts as the judge and calls out instructions and stuff. And then it's like I graduate into the show. Although, I'm not sure if the lesson will work out if the weather is being dumb again.
Do you awesome people have any tips for me? I think I'm going insane with this english.:shock:


----------



## Sunny

I don't understand about "not pushing her legs back." I still really think your saddle isn't fitting properly.
Instead of buying a breast collar I would invest in an appointment with a (qualified)saddle fitter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh, by pushing her legs out I mean like... how do I explain it without showing you? Um... well when you're doing up the girth it has to be right behind the horse's legs right? Well Cheyenne doesn't stand squared usually so it's behind her legs when I do it up, but when she moves her legs or walks or whatever the saddle isn't right behind the leg anymore. It's hard to explain without showing you. Anyways, Cheyenne's owner showed me what I was doing and everything was fine after that and I think that's going to be okay. What I'm really worried about is this riding thing that I mentioned. It probably doesn't make much sense, but please give me as many tips as you can from what you can understand. I'm getting SO stinkin' frustrated with this.


----------



## lildonkey8

OMG I am dumb! I JUST figured out today is a late start at school! After waking EVERYBODY up, and going to the bus stop.


----------



## Katesrider011

lildonkey8 said:


> OMG I am dumb! I JUST figured out today is a late start at school! After waking EVERYBODY up, and going to the bus stop.


I did that on a weekend once cause I thought it was a weekday. Only difference was I didn't wake everyone up and I don't ride the bus since I have my license. It sucks, but then you realize you can go back to sleep


----------



## PintoTess

Phew man is it hot today!


----------



## noogie the pony

It's kinda warm here like 55 degrees. SO much better than what it has been. i can actually go outside!


----------



## PintoTess

55 is BOILING!!


----------



## Katesrider011

PintoTess said:


> 55 is BOILING!!


This is in Fahrenheit, Tess not celsius. We americans use a different metric system than the rest of the world, cause we're strange like that


----------



## Cheyennes mom

What the heck Cheyenne bucked!!!


----------



## Carleen

Flash was acting up today too! Must of been the strange weather...


----------



## Cheyennes mom

yeah I know! Cheyenne's been so weird lately. Yesterday she was going crazy and I couldn't control her, but today she was completely stalling out on me and then she just started to buck.


----------



## PintoTess

But Kate, Noogie said Degrees. 

Oh oh oh oh!! My first show in a WEEK!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ ooh fun!! Good luck!! I'm scared. Mine is this saturday and Cheyenne's acting funny. Hopefully she'll just follow all the other horses like she usually does and doesn't be #1 a slow poke or #2 a speedy gonsales.


----------



## lildonkey8

i did acrostic poems of my horseys! if any one wants one gimme a pic


----------



## Sunny

Both celsius and fahrenheit use "degrees."


I am praying that I can ride Sunday. The weather is perfect, but something has always kept me from being able to ride after school this week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rocky pony

So, I've been away for awhile, I've been doing not-so-well and trying to get my life back in order. Things are actually (hopefully) going a little better.
I've been talking to my friend who has the mare I've been working with/drooling over for awhile now while waiting out the rain so that we can work together again...I think she's decided that she isn't the best match for her for sure now, so she says we can work together for a few months and then we'll decide if I'd like to buy her or if she will go back to her previous owner. I really hope everything will be okay so I can afford to get her and keep her by then.
I've been having a lot of personal issues holding me back from getting a job and functioning very well, but I'm finally in counseling so I really hope this can work. I haven't gotten to work with her a terrible lot yet, but I can just tell that she would be perfect for me, she's everything I would want in a horse. Honestly I'm in love, lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

whoa my horse just threw a temper tantrum!!
AHH!!! Show tomorrow!!! Wish me luck!!


----------



## lildonkey8

good luck cheyenne!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

thanks!


----------



## Katesrider011

rocky pony said:


> So, I've been away for awhile, I've been doing not-so-well and trying to get my life back in order. Things are actually (hopefully) going a little better.
> I've been talking to my friend who has the mare I've been working with/drooling over for awhile now while waiting out the rain so that we can work together again...I think she's decided that she isn't the best match for her for sure now, so she says we can work together for a few months and then we'll decide if I'd like to buy her or if she will go back to her previous owner. I really hope everything will be okay so I can afford to get her and keep her by then.
> I've been having a lot of personal issues holding me back from getting a job and functioning very well, but I'm finally in counseling so I really hope this can work. I haven't gotten to work with her a terrible lot yet, but I can just tell that she would be perfect for me, she's everything I would want in a horse. Honestly I'm in love, lol


Welcome Back and Good luck! Hope everything works well for you!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ahh I can't get my mind off this show!!! I'm going crazy!!!!


----------



## Sunny

Glad to hear from you, Rocky! 

I'm sorry you've been in some stressful situations lately. I hope everything works out for you and the mare!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rocky pony

Thank you guys! I hope so too. I just adore this girl. I've never worked much with a mare before, it's been really interesting, a bit different but I think in just the right way for me right now.

Lol I stalked her today, I haven't been to my friend's new place yet but I went and drove past it when she was at work because I guess I am that creepy :lol:
I could see her little head peeking up over the fence in the distance. I literally "aww"ed out loud when I saw her because it's been way too long since I've seen her.
Still waiting for the rain to let up before I can work with her again...hopefully soon!


Good luck at the show Cheyenne!


----------



## TaMMa89

PintoTess said:


> Phew man is it hot today!


I hope it'd be warmer here too. It has been around -30 to -15 during the few past weeks.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

thanks guys! About to head over there!! YAY!!!


----------



## Carleen

Good luck Cheyenne! It's a beautiful day for a show!


----------



## lildonkey8

gorgeous day over in the san juans! i can't believe i am sick though


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww... you too, lildonkey. Get well soon!


----------



## lildonkey8

ya it sucks:sad:


YO PEOPLE LISTEN UP: so I been practicing and I am doing FREE  requests for acrostic poems of your horsey! PM me and gimme a description of your horse and I will give it to you! PRETTY PLEASE WITH A CHERRY ON TOP GIVE ME A REQUEST! I REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEALY WANNA DO THEM AND I SWEAR I AM GOOD.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

OMG that show went AMAZING!!!! At first Cheyenne was really crazy and right when I stepped into the arena she went into a canter and we were pretty calm except for the canter, but we worked on that and got it controlled. Then western went amazing! I loved that!! And then the games were the most fun I've ever had!! Expecially the cookie race!! You were supposed to gallop to the end of the arena, dissmount, give your horse a treat, mount, and then gallop back. So Cheyenne gallops to the end, gobbles up the treat in seconds, and then gallops at top racehorse speed to the end and we win! It was SOOO much fun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PintoTess

Lildonkey8, you stole my idea lol ;P

My show in a week


----------



## Carleen

Congrats Cheyenne. I had an awesome ride yesterday. Flash had a couple of really nice moments where he was actually working under himself for a few strides. First time he's finally got it.

I think being turned out in a field that's mostly hill and being with a very playful horse has made him a lot more athletic.


----------



## PintoTess

Hey Cheyenne? Have you got any photos to share?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ well I do, but they aren't very good because the lighting wasn't good, but I can post some of them! My dad also videoed the English Road Hack but I'm not sure how to upload that.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

okay here's a couple pics...
Warming up for western:









Western Equitation I think:









Western Pleasure:









more pics coming in a few minutes!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

k this was more warming up:









getting pointers from my trainer









more warming up:


----------



## Cheyennes mom

more pictures and I think I'm warming up in all of these


----------



## Cheyennes mom

my dad didn't get any pictures of the english, but I'll check if my trainer did.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Here's one of my english road hack:


----------



## lildonkey8

more pictures! more pictures! MORE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha I'll check I'll check hold your horses


----------



## PintoTess

Wow you two look amazing together! My first show is in 4 days! 4!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

thanks so much! I'm beyond proud of Cheyenne! Proud is such an understatement! You should've seen her! Usually she doesn't arch her neck like that at all for me much less for the whole show!! Except for when she canters she has such a quarter horse canter she has to stretch out her neck. Except that usually QHs have small canters, but Cheyenne has a big, fast canter that I love SOO much!!
Good luck on your show! You must be SO exited!!


----------



## PintoTess

Wow thats awesome!

I am so excited! I got my new Smexy helmet the other day so now we look all pro 

Oh did you win?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha awesome!! What kind of show is it?


----------



## PintoTess

Hack show  Love the new avatar


----------



## Carleen

You and Cheyenne make a really cute team! I love the english one!

I'm gonna post some pics of Flash later when they're uploaded!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

thanks so much!!!
Pintotess- thanks! It was hard to find one. I wanted one from the show, but they were all either far away or blurry. I like yours!


----------



## PintoTess

Haha my new Avie is the best photo of me and Tess I have  Looks like we are "piaffeing"


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha oh yeah it does! I like it!


----------



## PintoTess

I love it! she looks so pro


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha! She's so pretty!! I love paints!


----------



## PintoTess

Haha thankyou  she is actually a Pinto/Connemara  Just to be exact lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

lol oh yeah I can see that!


----------



## PintoTess

Haha she is not quiet as stocky as a paint, but the connie stands out in her I think.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

yeah. I just saw the colouring  I never look very hard lol


----------



## PintoTess

Haha no biggie


----------



## Cheyennes mom

There was acually a horse that looked just like Tess at the show yesterday.


----------



## PintoTess

Oh really  Haha oh yeah, mmm, we were there lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

lol I don't believe you, you live in austrailia 
If you were there what was the weather like?


----------



## lildonkey8

ya tess-what WAS the weather like. i was there so i totally should know unless i was asleep as we went into the building in my dads arms and never went outside so i guess i shouldn't know


----------



## Cheyennes mom

lol I bet you'd at least know some of it believe me


----------



## Carleen

Here's a couple of cute Flash pictures from yesterday. =]


----------



## Cheyennes mom

aww cuuuute!


----------



## Carleen

Thanks! He was enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## PintoTess

awww flash is a cutie


----------



## howsecrazy

Don't know what to say... :0 Hi


----------



## BecArabian

Hello Guys Guess what i got a new horse


----------



## PintoTess

Wow that is awesome! I want details!!

Cheyeene, lildonkey: Oh yeah totally I was there lol  Jokes and ummm the weather was overcast? Hahah I am a bad liar aye?


----------



## Tejas

Hey everyone! 30 mins and Im off work to play with fIONA! yay!!!


----------



## noogie the pony

Just finished writing an essay on Horses thoughout American History: how the horse helped America grow and thrive, for school. It is really good! i hope i get an A! (just felt like sharing


----------



## Tejas

Be sure to tell us what you get!! 7 minutes!!! wooohoo!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

BecArabian said:


> Hello Guys Guess what i got a new horse


 REALLY?? That's awesome! Tell us all about it!!


PintoTess said:


> Wow that is awesome! I want details!!
> 
> Cheyeene, lildonkey: Oh yeah totally I was there lol  Jokes and ummm the weather was overcast? Hahah I am a bad liar aye?


 haha there wasn't a cloud in the sky! lol It was FREEZING though!!


----------



## Sunny

I sat on Sun again yesterday. She was wonderful, of course.

Also went on a bareback trail ride with Sista.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ooh fun! Wish I could go on trail rides.


----------



## PintoTess

I need to ride this afternoon


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh I wish I could! It just started snowing! What the heck!! It won't stick, but still.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I'm going to the barn tomorrow though to work. Maybe ride, but probably not if it's still snowing.


----------



## PintoTess

FUN!! I need to ride and school for the show


----------



## Cheyennes mom

yeah good idea!


----------



## PintoTess

Yes it may help lol


----------



## Serg5000

I have decided to get into horses. I have always wanted to be a part of the horse community, but have never been in the position to do so. Well, the time has come. I can now afford a horse. But, before I just run out and buy a horse, I would like to know what all it takes to be a horse owner. So, I stopped by a horse ranch. I looked around and spoke to many good folks that work on the ranch. They then pointed me in the direction of the ranch manager. I asked her if they accept volunteers. After talking for several hours, she made me a deal. I show up and do work around the ranch, and she would teach me about horses. The care, the maintenance, everything. I am very excited. I worked on a cattle ranch for 5 years and loved it. I will keep updates as to my progress. Not that anyone cares.


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Don't be like that. If you say that no one cares, no one will. We all do. Everyone here on HF cares (it is about horses) So keep us updated and good luck.


----------



## Serg5000

PintoTess said:


> ^^ Don't be like that. If you say that no one cares, no one will. We all do. Everyone here on HF cares (it is about horses) So keep us updated and good luck.


I only said that because I am new to this forum. I shall remember that folks do care from this day forward. Some forums are tough. So far I like what I have found here. The information here seems endless. Looking forward to sharing my experiences with everyone.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ oh awesome! Congrats! Sure I care! I was never completely into horses either, I was more of a dog person, and horses were just 'cool' but then I think it was... 4 years ago I got really into horses and started taking lessons. Then I had to switch barns which took a long long time and then I took lessons there until eventually my instructor said that I needed to start owning or at least leasing a horse because it would improve my riding SOO much more so she offered my my lesson horse, Cheyenne! At first my parents said no but eventually she offered again and so we took her and I've shown her 3 times so far!! And she was right I've improved SO much more! Cheyenne's owner even offered me to have Cheyenne!!! AHH!! of course my parents said no, but whatever I still get to lease her! Her owner is so nice she's even going to let me take her trailor to pony club if I join and she said that I'll be a professional rider in no time and that I've improved 'so much! SO much. I can't even tell you how much!!' lol that's what she told me on Saturday! I love her!!


----------



## Sunny

Agreed with Tess, Serg.

We all love to hear updates on everyone's horsie progress. After all, it's a horse forum. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Yes, no one doesn't care. EVERYONE would love to hear about your horses  So chat away!


----------



## Serg5000

Cheyennes mom said:


> ^^ oh awesome! Congrats! Sure I care! I was never completely into horses either, I was more of a dog person, and horses were just 'cool' but then I think it was... 4 years ago I got really into horses and started taking lessons. Then I had to switch barns which took a long long time and then I took lessons there until eventually my instructor said that I needed to start owning or at least leasing a horse because it would improve my riding SOO much more so she offered my my lesson horse, Cheyenne! At first my parents said no but eventually she offered again and so we took her and I've shown her 3 times so far!! And she was right I've improved SO much more! Cheyenne's owner even offered me to have Cheyenne!!! AHH!! of course my parents said no, but whatever I still get to lease her! Her owner is so nice she's even going to let me take her trailor to pony club if I join and she said that I'll be a professional rider in no time and that I've improved 'so much! SO much. I can't even tell you how much!!' lol that's what she told me on Saturday! I love her!!


I hope to come back here after some time and have a story like this to share. I seen a appaloosa that was 17H and he was beautiful. It was very cheap as well. It was left on the ranch and the owner never came back for him. As cheap as he was I declined because I don't know much about simple care. Hopefully I can find another horse this beautiful the day I am ready.


----------



## PintoTess

Im like you cheyanne. I have educated Tess since I was 9 years old. I knew what was involved and what was right and wrong (most of the time) and I am so happy with our progress together.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Serg- That's cool! You should start by leasing a horse. It's great to start with! Get a lease where you can come whenever and ride and take care of the horse. That's what I'm doing with Cheyenne. I'm pretty much training for when we have the money for me to own a horse, and if she's still alive by then, I'm going to get Cheyenne as her owner will give her to me for free!
PintoTess- yeah! That's awesome! I started when I was 9 too. Although I had some pretty stupid ideas. I'd write books and me and my friend would play 'horses' and all that stuff and I found the books a while ago and it's hullarious reading them!! I was just taking lessons then and I didn't have a really good instructor. Until I moved due to the arena freezing and got another instructor. I've been leasing Cheyenne for a year in June! Her owner says that I'm exactly what she needs- one gentil person who she will learn to respect and who will love her and learn on her. she used to be used as a trail horse and then a lesson horse and she had gotten bad habits because she got sick of it so that's pretty much the reason why I'm leasing her too. I need her, and she needs me. Who knows where she'd be without me. Probly on a bucking streak and sold to some random person who uses her as a trail horse at a dude ranch for random people to come and take her out on slow trail rides. No, she deserves better than that! I've been taking her to shows, and I'm hoping to take her into gymcanas once I get better at that stuff. She's SO fast you should've seen her at the gaming part of that show! I just said 'tssssst' and hardly had to kick her to send her galloping like a racehorse across the arena and finnishing first lol! Love that girl she was the oldest and the smallest but did that stop her? NO WAY!! lol now I'm just blabbing on about her lol I could go on forever!!


----------



## PintoTess

Oh me too!! Why isn't She your horse yet lol?


----------



## Katesrider011

Serg5000 said:


> I have decided to get into horses. I have always wanted to be a part of the horse community, but have never been in the position to do so. Well, the time has come. I can now afford a horse. But, before I just run out and buy a horse, I would like to know what all it takes to be a horse owner. So, I stopped by a horse ranch. I looked around and spoke to many good folks that work on the ranch. They then pointed me in the direction of the ranch manager. I asked her if they accept volunteers. After talking for several hours, she made me a deal. I show up and do work around the ranch, and she would teach me about horses. The care, the maintenance, everything. I am very excited. I worked on a cattle ranch for 5 years and loved it. I will keep updates as to my progress. Not that anyone cares.


... I care! I'm happy to see another MALE getting into the life of horses!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

PintoTess said:


> Oh me too!! Why isn't She your horse yet lol?


 lol! Well I WAS going to get her, but my parents said no. GRRRR I was so close too! Now we have to pay extra for our lease. It's only a 50$ difference between the boarding and the lease and then there's the farrier and vet but still.


----------



## equiniphile

Hey guys, I'm joining the party. How's everyone?


----------



## Katesrider011

I'm doing good! Just made a Seattle, WA trip made official! I'm excited.


----------



## lildonkey8

Katesrider011 said:


> I'm doing good! Just made a Seattle, WA trip made official! I'm excited.


yay!!!!!!!! ask your parents if you can come on over to friday harbor in the san juan islands.........seattle is about an hour or so away from the ferry. if you do come tell me! that is where i live and you might be able to come over and see my pony and horses! man that would be sooooooo cooooool!


----------



## Katesrider011

lildonkey8 said:


> yay!!!!!!!! ask your parents if you can come on over to friday harbor in the san juan islands.........seattle is about an hour or so away from the ferry. if you do come tell me! that is where i live and you might be able to come over and see my pony and horses! man that would be sooooooo cooooool!


Hahaha, High hopes you have there lildonkey, yeah that would be cool, but I doubt my dad would come over  I probably will be taking a ferry or seaplane to Friday Harbor though.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

blah blah blah blah blah blah ........sorry guys just trying to get another reply!!


----------



## PintoTess

Blah blah ? Say somthing relevent caitlin  Somthing like "OMg my mare and me are jumping like 1m now! " lol


----------



## TaMMa89

Wow... I had so awesome night today .


----------



## Carleen

I got my full license today! No more "N". Woo!


----------



## TaMMa89

Congrats, Carleen .


----------



## PintoTess

What is "N" Carleen?


----------



## lildonkey8

i had the same ? and tess


----------



## PintoTess

Over here we have P Plates and L plates.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

N means 'new driver' and then L means 'learners'


----------



## PintoTess

Oh thats strange lol  We have L for learners and P for Parkers. Don't ask why! lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha parkers?? What's with that?????


----------



## lildonkey8

yo people check this out, it is my blog
hope you enjoy
3 Horses: February 2011


----------



## Cheyennes mom

cool I'll check it out! oh yeah and I'm on chat now!

OMG I signed up (acually my friend signed me up...) for a talent show, and I don't know what to sing!! AUUGH!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

that's awesome lildonkey!!


----------



## PintoTess

Haha I have NO IDEA what a parker is lol


----------



## rocky pony

I'm all signed up to volunteer at the Monterey SPCA now...it's a ways away from here but they have all kinds of animals there, including a lot of horses, and nowhere closer to here has that!
I also really like that they actually adopt out pit bulls there and a lot of the places around here don't- so they tend to send them there and they have a lot. I have to admit that I have a huge soft spot for pitties, they are just the sweetest dogs.

I'm going to be working with the horses and other barn animals, cats, and dogs. I'm pretty excited- I've always wanted to do something like this. I just hope I don't wind up falling in love with random various animals all the time and trying to bring them home when I can't afford them, lol
I don't know if I can be trusted in a room full of cute pits...I've wanted my own dog my whole life but they've always wound up liking my mom more than me and becoming hers  I've been really wishing I could have one lately haha


----------



## PintoTess

Wow RP


----------



## peppyrox

Yeah  I just got my L's lol  And P's stand for Provisional Pinto lol, not Parker!


----------



## ladywandershere

and gave them the gift of gaiting


----------



## PintoTess

Oh PR, I got told they were for Parker! LOL silly me


----------



## BecArabian

Hey guys wat up (anyone sad that it is school coz i am )I never ride as much when i have to go to school


----------



## PintoTess

Awwww that sux 

OMG show in 1 day! 1  I am crazily excited!


----------



## Carleen

PintoTess said:


> What is "N" Carleen?


Here in BC we have three stages of drivers - "L" for "learner" which means you can drive a car but must have a person in the passenger seat who is 25+!and has their full (class 5) license. After one year of having your "L" you can take a road test to get your "N", or "Novice". With your N you can drive alone and can only have maximum of 1 passenger. You also can not tow any trailers or drive anything but a regular 2 axle car or truck. Then after 2 years of having your N you take a road test to get your Class 5 which is a full license. During the "L" and "N" stages you have to display a magnet on the back of your car with the appropriate letter, red for L and green for N. After finishing my test I promptly ripped my green sign in half! LOL


----------



## RockandRide

Hahaah...I have forever until I can get my learners


----------



## Katesrider011

I have my full license, with no restrictions!


----------



## Carleen

Me too, as of yesterday!

Why's that, RockandRide?


----------



## Katesrider011

Carleen said:


> Me too, as of yesterday!
> 
> Why's that, RockandRide?


You'll love it! I've had mine for a year now, but the gas prices these days are affecting things big time.


----------



## Carleen

Yeah, the gas prices suck. I've had my own car for almost two years so I'm very used to paying for gas lol. Luckily for me, the gas stations right by my house are about $1.20 right now, but if I drive 10 minutes East they go down to about $1.13.. makes a pretty big difference!


----------



## Katesrider011

Gas prices here are around $3.09 a gallon, but Canadian money and U.S. money differ a great deal. I'm just glad it's not $3.70 a gallon like it is in other places around the U.S. My parents pay for my gas, but that will change once I get a job this summer.


----------



## Carleen

Yes, we also buy gas by the litre not the gallon so that makes a difference too!


----------



## Katesrider011

That would be why then.


----------



## PintoTess

OMG show tomorrow!! I am so excited!


----------



## TaMMa89

Btw, how expensive it's learn to drive over there?

Over here we talk about around 1000 euros if you go to driving school (it's required here - then you need to take a theoretical test and driving test before having your license). If you're "home-schooled" driver, you may get it with few hundred euros + gasoline. An then the 2nd phase after having a temporary license for 1½-2 years, it takes few hundred euros too, both from those who've participated driving school and those who're home-schooled.


----------



## Carleen

Here driving school costs around $1000, but it really depends on where you go, how much you get, etc. Taking your "L" test is about $15, if you pass it's $70 to get the license. Taking your "N" and Class 5 is $50 and if you pass it's another $20.


----------



## Sunny

We don't have (required)driving school.

It costs $10 for a permit and around that for a license, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

That's so cheap, Sunny! 

We don't have required driving school, but if you do take it then you get to be at the novice stage for a shorter amount of time.


----------



## lildonkey8

i have no clue bout' any of that stuff....i am 9 lol


----------



## RockandRide

Carleen-I am like 12....forever until i get my learners.........

I know a song that gets on everybodies nerves, everybodies nerves, everybodies nerves. I know a song that gets on everybodies nerves and this is how it goes....(And repeat)


----------



## lildonkey8

thx randr..........i'll use that song on a friend


----------



## RockandRide

no problem, what are friends for after all?


----------



## BecArabian

Hi guys again i have my first pony club in 3 days and i am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited 



but nervous


----------



## Cheyennes mom

not sure if I already said this, but I signed up (well acually my friend signed me up) to audition for a school talent show on the 8th!! I have no idea what to sing. Acually I do have an idea and that's Taylor Swift's Back to December. I would've loved to do a really upbeat and fun song but I can't think of one that I can sing good. Back to december is perfect key for me. I'm not too nervous as I've been singing on stage since I was 4 and last year I was the main person in our musical Annie which I had to do the play for around 300 people for 4 nights straight. Although this is a new school. I've never sang there before and there's around 500 teens who will make fun of me OR do it behind my back if I mess up. Grrr. And I don't know what I should sing it with. I don't have a track with no singing or anything on it, and I don't play anything except clarinet and saxophone but I can't sing with that. My dad could teach me gutar, but we don't have enough time for that. I could just sing with nothing, but I don't know. I was thinking about getting my friend to learn it on piano, but she can't find the music for it. 
Looking for a bit of encouragement here guys!!


----------



## BecArabian

thats exciting and scary lol good luck


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha thanks!


----------



## lildonkey8

good luck cheyenne! boy, u seem busy this time of year!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ haha I know! And my birthday is in April AND we're going to ontario in april AND I would have a horse show in april but I'm going to ontario AND I'd have a youth retreat in april but I'm going to ontario and then I had my horse show earlier, and all that stuff. And then I work every saturday and tuesday at the barn... lol yeah I'm a bit buisy. oh yeah then there's homework lol


----------



## lildonkey8

arrggggggg don't even start up homework conversations!!!!!!! can't they not give it to horse owners so they can be out with their horses!?


----------



## Carleen

Cheyenne, why don't you find someone who can back you up with piano or guitar? I'm sure even your band/music teacher (if you have one? I'm assuming you do..) would be willing to help out. Good luck!


----------



## BecArabian

Hey guys i just wanted to agree with you lildonkey i hate homework or anything to do with school lol


----------



## PintoTess

Hey guys  I have some new photos to share 
1. is my drawing
2. is the new stickers on our float
and the rest are mine and Tess's show prep today


----------



## PintoTess

Sorry that the pics are on the side :S


----------



## lildonkey8

OMG I am soooooooooooooo nurvus! today is my first performance of my play! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :hide::hide: :hide: :hide: :roll:  :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## BrlRcrMT

New to board, but had to reply...I like to be one in a million!


----------



## RockandRide

Good luck on your show Tess 

Haha, I might be a groom for my friend if my parents say yes! I hope thay do!


----------



## lildonkey8

good luck!^^ AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH WHY ME!!!!!!!!??????


----------



## TaMMa89

Lol, you guys get your licenses easily compared to our country :lol:. And if you're a home-schooled driver, your teacher need to pass a test until s/hes allowed to teach you.

Great art, Tess .


----------



## RockandRide

I am still waiting for my parents to ask them the big questions....aaaaaah! What if they say no? I dont want to say no to my friend!!!!! The stress wont let me do homework!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Carleen said:


> Cheyenne, why don't you find someone who can back you up with piano or guitar? I'm sure even your band/music teacher (if you have one? I'm assuming you do..) would be willing to help out. Good luck!


Yeah, I just don't know who to ask. I don't really know anyone, people usually ignore me.


BrlRcrMT said:


> New to board, but had to reply...I like to be one in a million!


haha welcome!


BecArabian said:


> Hey guys i just wanted to agree with you lildonkey i hate homework or anything to do with school lol


ugh school. My least favourite word. Today the stinkin' band room was closed so I had to haul my saxophone around with me to all my classes through 500 rowdy teenagers plus a textbook and a pencil case and a big binder that doesn't have a handle on it. Hard knock life lol


lildonkey8 said:


> OMG I am soooooooooooooo nurvus! today is my first performance of my play! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :hide::hide: :hide: :hide: :roll:  :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


ooh good luck!!



Nice pictures PintoTess! Tess looks like a racehorse


----------



## RockandRide

I play piano, I can back u up iof u live anywhere close to me which I doubt you do........SOOOOO NERVOUSSS!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ You're in Toronto aren't you? Yeah too far away. I think it's only for our school too. Thanks so much anyways though! I appreciate it!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

What are you nervous for?


----------



## lildonkey8

Cheyennes mom said:


> What are you nervous for?


same ? what?!


----------



## RockandRide

Oh. Its probably not that big a deal to some people but for me it is. So, I can't show this year because I am not ready so I was going to start next year. My friends is going to start this year and she needs a groom. She asked me and I still have to ask my parents. It is really scary for me because I really want them to say yes and I don't want to dissapoint my friend...she's SOOO excited!
So it may not seem like a big problem but to me it is.

Aaaaaaand, Scene.

By the way, I will post up their answer if you guys want.....do you? I have to ask them tonight so I am trying to butter them up and everything  Wish me luck!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ haha good luck! I'm sure your parents will say yes! Yeah sure post the results!


----------



## lildonkey8

yes we do! 


3 MORE HOURS I AM SOOOOOOOOO SCARED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hide: :hide: :hide: :hide:


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ you'll do awesome!! I know what it's like to be nervous for something like this! I took the main role for our musical last year! Gosh that was scary!! But don't worry you'll do great!!


----------



## lildonkey8

^ no you don't understand!! geez i kinda look pathetic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ haha don't worry! My play went horrible because the notes were WAY too high so everyone was making fun of me behind my back about how much I sucked when I could sing a lot better than I did.
What part do you play?


----------



## lildonkey8

i play the magicians assistant
2 MORE HOURSS!!!!!!!!!! :hide:


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh cool! That would be a fun person to play


----------



## Sunny

So Sunbun turns three in just over a month. -sniff sniff- My little girl is growing up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Oh no! She is hardly a filly anymore, always a sad time.Then they get mare moodiness, beware!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I love your new avatar pintotess!!


----------



## PintoTess

Thankyou  It was at our first show today 
We did sooooo well!
1st- open hack
2nd-youth handeler under saddle
3rd-Senior horse under saddle
1st-Ridden pinto mare

We got in the champ class and the judge had me down 1st and then we stuffed up our canter leads! Grrr.
I am soooo happy with her!


----------



## QHpaintlover

hi what # am i hahah


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh my gosh that's amazing!! You did WAY better than I did on my first show!! I lost every single class that I went in except one which I got second last. That's SO awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

QHpaintlover said:


> hi what # am i hahah


 You're number 10,847!


----------



## QHpaintlover

wow look at all the posts hehehe


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ haha yeah we're doing pretty well!!


----------



## lildonkey8

yay! just finished my five minutes! now just a curtain call! 20 people........* sarcastically* wow!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ so how'd it go?


----------



## PintoTess

Thanks cheyeene.  This is the pic enlarged if you want to see it.


----------



## lildonkey8

kinda bad.........first my hat fell off. then my fake money fell-but-what the heck! at least i smiled and lived through it! but i sware: someone smiled at me! i mean-literally-SMILED! OMG it was freaky


----------



## PintoTess

Good work LD


----------



## Cheyennes mom

PintoTess- Very nice!! What classes were you doing again?

lildonkey8- haha that's okay! Once in one of our winter plays Santa Clause was supposed to get something out of the sac and he couldn't find it so he had to yell backstage and say "It isn't in here!!" and it ended up that it was in there!  And then once this girl was supposed to give a guy a piece of gum, but it wasn't in her purse so she had to pretend to give him some. 
And then at my mainstage musical last year there were glasses (cups) and the guy slipped when he went down the stairs and then all you could hear was this huge CLANG SHATTER SHATTER CLANG!! And then another time someone fell down the stairs and twisted their ankle and so they had to keep doing the play limping!!


----------



## PintoTess

Ridden pinto mare
Best marked
Open hack
Youth hunter under saddle
Senior horse under saddle
Best presesnted
Led mare


----------



## Cheyennes mom

PintoTess said:


> Ridden pinto mare
> Best marked
> Open hack
> Youth hunter under saddle
> Senior horse under saddle
> Best presesnted
> Led mare


 oh our's are different! We don't have those we have like western pleasure, english equitation, bareback, showmanship, road hack, on command, that sorta stuff. 
I'm SO exited because in June there's going to be a show where there'll be jumping in it too!! YEAH!!!! It's gonna be SOO fun!! I still need to talk to Cheyenne's owner about how it's going to work out though because I don't know how high the fences are going to be or anything. the weird this is that there are two shows in June. It's very odd. This year they are almost doing one a month last year they were doing one every two months! I'm exited though! Except I have to miss the next one in April though because I'm going to Ontario to see my reletives!


----------



## lildonkey8

hey i just felt like posting pictures


----------



## PintoTess

Wow Cheyeene, how different!

I <3 your horses LD


----------



## rocky pony

Very cute horses!

It might snow here tomorrow night, you guys! I know some of you are probably like oh, whoopdeedoo, I have tons of it, lol

It doesn't really snow here...just once in a blue moon. Blah, California. Even when it snows we just get no more than an inch but we take what we can get.
Cali does get snow up in the mountains and places up north and such, but not around here (coastal central area). Every now and then I get to go up and see actual legitimate snow but it's been years...and I'm a total cold weather kind of person, I love snow.

I want to stay up all night on snow watch but I have plans the next day...what to do, what to do. All I know is I can't miss it! I'm gonna check the hourly forecast right before I go to bed and set an alarm for whenever is most likely to have snow, then bundle up and go out half-asleep to play alone in my backyard, lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

luv the pics littledonkey!!


----------



## lildonkey8

`haha thx


----------



## TaMMa89

Rode, cleaned, cooked some food and went out to have a lunch with people today. What's next?

Oh yes... somebody will have a winter break whole the next week :wink:.


----------



## rocky pony

Last night was an enormous disappointment =(
All night the forecast kept saying snow....never happened.
My girlfriend got some form of snow over in Santa Cruz. It was clear here all night =(


----------



## Cheyennes mom

we're supposed to get 10-15cms of snow today.  Grr. Had to muck stalls in it today- not fun at all!


----------



## Sunny

About to go to a show(music)! I'm excited.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

Yay! I can be my friends groom! Wooohoooo!


----------



## Serg5000

Well, today was day one of working at a horse ranch. I have to tell you, it wasn't as bad as I was thinking it was going to be. Day began with feeding, fallowed by cleaning all the stalls. Did some minor repairs on some fences that had been damaged by high winds the pasted few days. Last time I worked on a ranch I was just a boy. My daughter (15) loved being around horses. She was fine with the work as well. She mostly raked up and I did the heavy lifting. When we were done with feeding and cleaning all the stalls, the ranch manager took us to her horse and then began the lesson in leading a horse. That was fun. My daughter had a great time. About an hour after that lesson, we were introduced to many other breeds of horses they have on the ranch. Way to much info to soak in on our first day.
We are hooooked. My daughter and I can't wait till our next day at the ranch.


----------



## rocky pony

OMG, right after I posted this topic my mom called me and told me to look outside. It was snowing!
Well, sort of....it was only actually landing in a few areas, mostly melting seconds after it hit the ground.
My dogs and I made a video to share:


----------



## lildonkey8

^ yeah i just heard that on the news


----------



## PintoTess

Guess what! What a perfect event to end a show.....I got RESERVE CHAMPION RIDER! I am sooo happy, I was up against my friend in the final Champ class so was a little nervous but we still got reserve :grin:


----------



## RockandRide

Good Job Tess!

I don't get to show yet but I may be a groom for my friend


----------



## TaMMa89

Congrats, Tess . That's an awesome piece of news.


----------



## Sunny

Sounds awesome, Serg. Glad y'all has a good time.


Good job, Tess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

good job Tess! I had such a great day yesterday! I got:
marbles
shaped erasers
a really cool straw kit with straws and rubber connectors so you can make different shaped straws
some of those soda can candies
and........little capsules that when you put them in hot water they turn into farm animals...including horses!
oh and i also got fingerless gloves

i also got to go on a yacht of my friends because it was the wifes birthday and i had a wonderful perfomance!


----------



## PintoTess

Thankyou ;D

Sounds like you had a good day LD


----------



## Sunny

-sigh- 

I miss the days when I got excited about marbles and erasers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

What do you get excited abou now Sunny?
Hahahaha I love those days too....though they were not too long ago


----------



## Katesrider011

Me too Sunny, Meeee toooo... I get excited thinking about graduation and stuff now. Big worry for me as well though. Grr..


----------



## Sunny

Yes, I'm excited about graduation. Our gowns come in in about a week.

I get excited about getting horsie stuff.


You know you're getting old when you get excited about getting a bedroom set for your (only)graduation present. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

Hahahaha I am not anywhere close to graduating! I am still in Middle School.


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> Yes, I'm excited about graduation. Our gowns come in in about a week.
> 
> I get excited about getting horsie stuff.
> 
> 
> You know you're getting old when you get excited about getting a bedroom set for your (only)graduation present. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I still have to order my cap and gown


----------



## Cheyennes mom

RockandRide said:


> Hahahaha I am not anywhere close to graduating! I am still in Middle School.


 hey me too!


----------



## RockandRide

Yay middle school!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha yay!


----------



## Sunny

We ordered ours at the beginning of last semester. :lol: But it might be because we have such a large school.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ how many people are at your school?


----------



## Katesrider011

Yeah how many, we have like 2,000 in all at my school, but only 448 seniors. 

ETA: Correction, we have 483 seniors. Not 448


----------



## RockandRide

Well, we are in an elementary school with an extension of Middle Schoolers. And in total we have about 400 people MAX! In my old school, we had about 
1,500 pple.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

RockandRide said:


> Well, we are in an elementary school with an extension of Middle Schoolers. And in total we have about 400 people MAX! In my old school, we had about
> 1,500 pple.


 wow!! Yeah we have around 475 r so.  although we have tight hallways so you kinda have to learn to use your voice I came and I'd just wait for people to move (took forever) now someone stops in the middle of the hallway and I'm like "Move out of the way or keep moving!!'' It's so funny!


----------



## Katesrider011

Bigger isn't always better though. I hate my school, and I never feel quite heard. It's hard to get help there if you are struggling.


----------



## RockandRide

Thats probably true. This school is probably better academically. But technology wise, my old school was waaay better.


----------



## lildonkey8

2,000!? we only have like 400! that's crazy!



EDIT: that was 4 kates


----------



## Katesrider011

RockandRide said:


> Thats probably true. This school is probably better academically. But technology wise, my old school was waaay better.


We have more AP classes than anyone in this state, but I haaatte ap classes. I wish I could transfer.


----------



## RockandRide

Well, look on the bright side. Atleast you have an option to take AP classes for a lot of the subjects. Why dont you transfer? I really hate going through all that work so I am trying to get into the right highschool first!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Katesrider011 said:


> Bigger isn't always better though. I hate my school, and I never feel quite heard. It's hard to get help there if you are struggling.


 yeah it's harder to, like, what you said 'be heard' I don't have any friends except 3 and they are only in 1 of my classes so we don't really hang out much and I always feel so left out when everyone is getting partnered up and I'm just sitting there.


----------



## PintoTess

Phew it is hot here! I am increidbly sick of the weather, but it was nice for the show at least......


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ ugh I'm sick of it here too! Although I'd love to trade weather with you right now we have a whole bunch of snow


----------



## PintoTess

So would I. I really want it to snow here!


----------



## Walkamile

Went snowshoeing today. Had several more inches of fresh snow to have fun in. Don't think it will ever be spring here!


----------



## PintoTess

Wow! Was it fun?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

PintoTess said:


> So would I. I really want it to snow here!


 lol lets do it! We'll talk to the weather man and see if he'll let us switch weathers! :clap:


----------



## PintoTess

Ok sure! I will just ring up good ol' gavin right now and ask him lol.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ lol oh darn! I don't think we have the same weather man!! Do you think it'll make a difference? Maybe I'll talk to mine and you'll talk to yours and then we'll get them together sometime and work it out.


----------



## Walkamile

PintoTess said:


> Wow! Was it fun?


PintoTess, if this was meant for me, yes, it's always fun snowshoeing. I love to see all the tracks out there. So much happening in the woods it always surprises me. I was tired though, as I broke the trail for my hubby today. Plus I was trying out my new snowshoes. Not sure yet what I think of them, but will keep trying them to form an opinion.

Forecast for tomorrow, freezing rain. Yuck!


----------



## Sunny

KR, ours is about the same size as yours.
Ours is by far the biggest in the system.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

yeah that's big. And I hate it


----------



## PintoTess

Man, I just want to get home from school and have a nice swim in the freezing cold pool and relax in the house. Ahhhhhhh


----------



## lildonkey8

how on earth do people post in class!? it's driving me NUTS!


----------



## PintoTess

I have laptop in class so it is quiet easy. I do my work and make sure that the teacher doesn't catch me on this otherwise I will get ym laptop confiscated lol.


----------



## Katesrider011

This is like the only forum that's not blocked at my school sooo... And we have laptops as well


----------



## Salila

At my old school, we were on our laptops all the time. The instructors didn't care if we weren't working; they figured it was one less person they had to help.


----------



## PintoTess

^^ That is actually quiet sad when you think about it.


----------



## lildonkey8

oh i get it now.......if only i could do it when we "borrowed" the school wide computers


----------



## PintoTess

They help a lot. I just make sure all my work is done first before I play games/HF ect....


----------



## RockandRide

Your lucky. We only get to use computers when we get to the computer lab. And we don't even go there very much. Sometimes I am on here during lunch though.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ that's the same at my school


----------



## PintoTess

Really? Thats what we were like until I got mine, see im in history right now!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha! school's out for us!  what time is it there?


----------



## PintoTess

It is......
10.33am. We were sposed to get needles but we don't now! ya!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

wow only 10:33? It's 3:40pm here!!


----------



## PintoTess

Really? Oh wow! It fascinates me, the times zones


----------



## Katesrider011

It's 5:48 here.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

wow!! So weird!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Okay I want a new avie. What should it be of? My dog, or my horse or something else?


----------



## TaMMa89

Geez. I almost drove an accident today :shock:.


----------



## lildonkey8

really? are you ok tamma?


----------



## PintoTess

Cheyennes mom said:


> Okay I want a new avie. What should it be of? My dog, or my horse or something else?


 
Oh the one of you and Cheyeene at the show! The one that I edited! (not necessarily the edit but the photo ):lol:


----------



## Cheyennes mom

PintoTess said:


> Oh the one of you and Cheyeene at the show! The one that I edited! (not necessarily the edit but the photo ):lol:


 okay! I'll do the one you edited because the one that isn't edited is far far away


----------



## PintoTess

Oh wow it looke great!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

yeah it does! Thanks for doing it for me!


----------



## PintoTess

Hahah anytime


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I like your new one too!!


----------



## PintoTess

Thankyou  I did it when I did yours lol, show pony so suits them!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha totally!


----------



## PintoTess

Lol  I am focusing on showing this year


----------



## Katesrider011

God I hate this Chemistry class. The teacher shows favoritism and it's annoying. I'm definitely not her favorite


----------



## RockandRide

My fifth grade teacher showed SOOO much favouritism. We tried to talk to her about it but she just said we were being jealous. 

Good luck on ALL your shows


----------



## Katesrider011

It's annoying as heck, it doesn't help that I'm a horrible school student anyway, but still.


----------



## RockandRide

Your probably not THAT bad at school. My teacher just chose people who were "Popular" and who were in her calss before.


----------



## Katesrider011

^^That's about how my chemistry teacher is. She picks out the preps, and she can't teach worth crap. My averages are C's, not great


----------



## PintoTess

I hate school, but I have to keep at it cos I am good at it.


----------



## Katesrider011

^^Lucky you.


----------



## HorseChic

I suck at school but my friends make school funner (yeah i know thats not a word lol)


----------



## TaMMa89

lildonkey8 said:


> really? are you ok tamma?


I am . 

Eventually I only ended up to take fright, I managed to avoid the accident. But sure it was very unpleasant situation.


----------



## RockandRide

HorseChic said:


> I suck at school but my friends make school funner (yeah i know thats not a word lol)


My friends make skool fun for me too! We are always getting in trouble for laughing during class, but its stil fun  I guess I am pretty good at school too, but I don't think middleschool counts for anything in life :?


----------



## lildonkey8

yay! i am done with school and i DON'T have to go to school tommorow cuz my dad doesn't make me when it is an early release!


----------



## Sunny

This week and next week left of school until Spring break! Yay! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

i have already had-oh wait-no i haven't


----------



## RockandRide

Cool same for me! But we call it March Break


----------



## lildonkey8

hey guys-
I'm stumped. I dunno if i should ask my dad if we could change tanoka's showname. her's now is just.......odd. should i?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Did you know that Cheyenne's name is acually indian? It's acually Shahiyana translated into english as Cheyenne  I have an indian pony


----------



## Missdv

TaMMa89 said:


> I am .
> 
> Eventually I only ended up to take fright, I managed to avoid the accident. But sure it was very unpleasant situation.


Glad to hear you are ok, accidents don't have to be bad to be scary, you take care.


----------



## Serg5000

I just seen a cicrle y saddle this past saturday, man are they sweet. A wonderful lady was kind enough to let me check it out. She was in the middle of buying it from some one else.


----------



## Missdv

Cheyennes mom said:


> Did you know that Cheyenne's name is acually indian? It's acually Shahiyana translated into english as Cheyenne  I have an indian pony


Awesome, there are lots of names that are traced back to Indian origin, and I used to for a time name my animals in Indian and use cues in indian (know only what Pops taught me in the language). Native Americans trained their animals according to the nature of the animal, took me a while to learn to stop being a preditor and become a horse/prey, but getting there.


----------



## lildonkey8

What should i do!!!!!!!

right now i am thinking of
a midsummer night dream
miss behaving
picture perfect
promising bay
simply irresistible


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Missdv said:


> Awesome, there are lots of names that are traced back to Indian origin, and I used to for a time name my animals in Indian and use cues in indian (know only what Pops taught me in the language). Native Americans trained their animals according to the nature of the animal, took me a while to learn to stop being a preditor and become a horse/prey, but getting there.


 Oops correcting myself it was Sahiyena  Anyways, that's so cool! How would you cue your horses in Indian? Like is it native american words or do they have a sirtain way to cue their horses as part of their culture?


----------



## Katesrider011

Cheyennes mom said:


> Did you know that Cheyenne's name is acually indian? It's acually Shahiyana translated into english as Cheyenne  I have an indian pony


Yeah, heard of the movie Cheyenne? I doubt you have, but thought I'd ask anyway


----------



## Cheyennes mom

hi again guys! I just started picniking and I am trying out new stuff. Anyone want a picture done? It'll be nothing fancy or anything I just wanna try out new things. I got one of Cheyenne and one I made into a sketch of her and I got me but I'd like more pictures! Just tell me what to write and if you want any thing specific and I'll try my best to figure out how to do it!  I don't really want to start a new thread about it because for one I already have a thread of drawings that I still have to get through and I don't really want to do a lot of them just a few for now while I'm still figuring things out.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Katesrider011 said:


> Yeah, heard of the movie Cheyenne? I doubt you have, but thought I'd ask anyway


 a movie called Cheyenne? No I haven't. What's it about is it any good?


----------



## Katesrider011

Cheyennes mom said:


> a movie called Cheyenne? No I haven't. What's it about is it any good?


No wait nevermind, that movie doesn't have anything to do with Indians


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^lol okay...


----------



## PintoTess

Thinking of going to brush Tess for a while.


----------



## Equus_girl

Today I found the cutest little owl in my horse shelter! Its a Northern Saw-whet owl. Its seems quite tame too!


----------



## PintoTess

OH!! I just commented on that thread!


----------



## rocky pony

So things are almost sure at this point that I will end up with my little dream mare as long as things keep going well. I really feel we're at the start of a great relationship 
...but I guess I shouldn't say anything too certainly before I even step into the saddle, eh? lol...If this were all in my hands we'd be riding at least a little bit by now, but maybe it is better that her mom wants us to take things slow for now and not rush things. She probably is benefiting from that after being pushed so hard so quickly before she came here.
But I do know at this point what to expect, and I really can't see any way that it won't work out....but we'll see.

Anyway, since it's almost a sure thing at this point I've begun just looking around at saddles (Western) I'd like to try for her. It sure it tough though, because I'm vegan so I try my best to avoid any leather. Though I will certainly not compromise my horse's well-being over it, I do prefer a fully synthetic saddle if it is possible. Really the only totally clear option is the Wintec Western. They do fit me really well and I've loved the one I have, but...I sure would love something better-looking anyway, and who knows if they will fit her. Mine definitely won't (too small a tree) so I will need a new one at any rate...
If the Wintecs don't fit her I will have to go with a minimal leather saddle like an Abetta (which I have to admit are the best synthetic saddles around even though they are butt ugly IMHO). I just wish there were actual good-looking synthetic saddles without leather. What is the point of just putting a tiny bit of leather rather than synthetic like over the horn and along the fenders and such like all of these synthetic companies do? It seems stupid to me, because half of the point of synthetic saddles is that they're supposed to be safe to just hose down, but it's not smart to hose down leather! It definitely is leather on these saddles, too. I have owned two different models from different times and they both had this. Rabble rabble rabble.

Anyway, I just got done with a long post about this same issue on my blog so I really ought to stop whining about it, lol. I don't mean to be whiny, I know it is my choice not to use leather. I'm sure we'll find something that will work for us anywho...

So despite that silliness, I'm very excited about all this  she really is a dream horse for me. I feel really at ease around her which is great for me after the last horse I owned was just an extremely poor match for me and we both made each other kind of uncomfortable, lol...
It's the funniest thing about never being raised on solid, even-tempered beginners' horses. I've always always worked with horses who had pretty bad problems and got so into the rhythm of trying to work on my riding- correcting naughty habit, trying to train-correcting naughty habit, that when there aren't constant conflicts my mind creates them and I get nervous...I can't comfortably ride an uncomplicated horse :lol: that is, unless I make him that way myself ;-)
It kind of baffles me but I go with it because...because of this I can work awesomely with the nightmare horses nobody else wants to deal with and do amazing things with them. Just don't put me on a gentle lesson horse, ****
I probably should work on that at some point, but for now I'm happy with my snotty problem ponies, and I'm admittedly madly in love with this one


----------



## RockandRide

I would have love to have been raised on problem ponies because then I could deal with the current horse I am riding now. As long as I don't develop a fear of horses and riding I am ok. Good luck with the saddle thing though, hope you find a solution 

There is a new kid in our class. She seems nice but I haven't really gotten the chance to talk to her because all the "popular" kids crowd around her. Thats how it was when I moved in, but they soon ditched me  Oh well I have found good friends now


----------



## Walkamile

Good Grief! It's snowing again, and just minutes ago the sun was shining and it was quite warm out. What did I do to pi$$ off the big guy upstairs?!


----------



## Katesrider011

Walkamile said:


> Good Grief! It's snowing again, and just minutes ago the sun was shining and it was quite warm out. What did I do to pi$$ off the big guy upstairs?!


Come down, here! It's 70*F outside.


----------



## Walkamile

Thanks for the invite Rider. But my horse trailer is buried in very deep snow, and I won't leave without my horses! :lol:

Total white out at the moment. I wonder if hubby and I will still go out for supper tonight with friends?


----------



## RockandRide

Well, at least you both are somewhere! We are half spring half winter. You know that very icy OR muddy time that comes between the transition. Like if you look outside you see 3 things. 1-snow 2-grass 3-mud OR ice.
This week it has been ice but last week it was mud ALL the way. There are random bursts of sunshine, snow, rain, and wind. One day I was riding in the arena and the wind was like Woooooooosshhh!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

WHOA!! I was at the barn yesterday and there was maybe 4 inches of snow there and I was picking out her hooves and she wasn't even standing on her hooves she was standing on like an inch of snow and ice that was jampacked into her feet and under her shoes!!! She could hardly even pick up her foot for me to pick it out I had to hold it there and it was so heavy!!
Would that hurt her? It would wouldn't it? this was my first winter around horses so I'm still curious about such things and stuff.


----------



## RockandRide

Sorry but I don't know if that would hurt her. I dont think it would because they used to live outside on all that snow and stuff in the wild. So I think they are protected. Have you heard of snow pads? They are supposed to protect the hooves from the ice and snow. Don't trust me on the situation because I am not certain. But try and find some snow pads. 

Well, I hope you like the snow while it lasts! Soon you will be where I am. Stuck in mud and ice...or frozen mud.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

RockandRide said:


> Sorry but I don't know if that would hurt her. I dont think it would because they used to live outside on all that snow and stuff in the wild. So I think they are protected. Have you heard of snow pads? They are supposed to protect the hooves from the ice and snow. Don't trust me on the situation because I am not certain. But try and find some snow pads.
> 
> Well, I hope you like the snow while it lasts! Soon you will be where I am. Stuck in mud and ice...or frozen mud.


 Yeah I'm sure Cheyenne's owner would've gotten snow pads, but she just doesn't have the money at this moment. With one of her horses ill and then her colt may be going blind AND his injury is now set back a few months because he chewed on it!! So yeah she just doesn't have the money right now. I would, but I know absolutely nothing about it so. 
Enjoy the snow? Ahh... it would have to be enough snow that school is closed. It's pouring rain (and when I say pouring I mean my hair was drenched even when I sprinted to the car after school!) so the snow won't last anyways. It's been on and off all winter.


----------



## RockandRide

HeHeHe! I know right! Apparently, if you run you get more wet than if you walk  One of my sisters random facts of knowledge. You have that much snow and your school STILL isn't closed? Our school closes as soon as the media says its gonna be a big one  Have you gotten to the icy muddy part yet or no? I hate it


----------



## lildonkey8

ugg, boring day today! first i had to go to school, then i had to sell girl scout cookies, now i have basketball practice, then i have rehearsal ahhhhhhhhh i just can't stand it!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

RockandRide said:


> HeHeHe! I know right! Apparently, if you run you get more wet than if you walk  One of my sisters random facts of knowledge. You have that much snow and your school STILL isn't closed? Our school closes as soon as the media says its gonna be a big one  Have you gotten to the icy muddy part yet or no? I hate it


 Well it's only 4 inches or so. We get a lot more than that. The muddy part yes because it's been raining so much. the icey part was yesterday and the day before. yuck.


----------



## Carleen

That doesn't sound boring at all, lildonkey.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I trimmed Cheyenne's mane anyone wanna see pics?


----------



## Dressagelover2

I would love to see pictures, jess!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

okay!!
Here's before:









and I wanna grow out her mane and keep the natural look, but it was so uneven that I couldn't resist so here's after sorry the picture's so dark:


----------



## Sunny

I ordered Sunny's sidepull and reins today!

They were out of black(grrrr), so we're going to try light blue. Now I must get a saddle pad to match.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missdv

Mane looks good. Ya'allare lucky that you only get mud after frozen ground. Our winter is get cold, arm up and rain, mud, get cold, warm up, rain a lot,mud, over and over. My poor mare Mariah gets a wooly coat and sheds for 2-3 months cause its cold/ hot beck & forth. I had brown horses today, it rained this morning, they're normally grey & a light grey almost white.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^thanks! It doesn't look like much of a difference but when you've seen her mane like acually then you can really see the difference!


----------



## RockandRide

Hehehe, I was just about to comment on not noticing the difference 

I went out to Basics and came back adn u r still on ^

I wish I could try to do that but I know I would end up doing some zigzag pattern that looks phsycotic  I have a bad eye


----------



## Dressagelover2

Ya her mane looks really nice!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

RockandRide said:


> Hehehe, I was just about to comment on not noticing the difference
> 
> I went out to Basics and came back adn u r still on ^
> 
> I wish I could try to do that but I know I would end up doing some zigzag pattern that looks phsycotic  I have a bad eye


lol yeah it's hard to tell in the pictures. You can see that I did the bridle path again though. It's like a mohawk and now it's nice and smooth  Acually I did that for the show a while ago but whatever. lol well I left for supper a few minutes ago but I came back on  I'm on chat again if you wanna join!


Dressagelover2 said:


> Ya her mane looks really nice!


Thanks!!


----------



## BecArabian

hi everyone i just thought i'd share that i just fell off my horse  i just got a bit shocked lol the last horse i fell off was 12.2 and the one i just fell off is 16hh


----------



## HorseChic

Ouch. I hope your ok!


----------



## RedTree

gahh I have lost my motivation to ride 
I still ride my bike over to see him every morning but just havn't ridden, I get there and I'm like mehh I will ride tomorrow which I don't, BUT I WILL.

Tomorrow I am either going to ride or lunge him at least lunge him


----------



## apachewhitesox

I kinda know how you feel redtree sometimes if its really hot or I had a bad ride last time I'll plan on riding but then make up some excuse not go and say I'll do it tomorrow. Then when I do get on I get grumpy with myself for not doing it sooner. Lucky I don't do it often.


----------



## Katesrider011

RedTree said:


> gahh I have lost my motivation to ride
> I still ride my bike over to see him every morning but just havn't ridden, I get there and I'm like mehh I will ride tomorrow which I don't, BUT I WILL.
> 
> Tomorrow I am either going to ride or lunge him at least lunge him


We all go through that spell. There's occasions I don't feel like riding, but a bit later I'll be motivated to get back in the saddle.


----------



## TaMMa89

I think spring is coming. It has been few degrees above zero for few days now.

How long it'll take when that 50 to 70cm depth snow melts away? :wink:. Anyways, I love snow but melting snow isn't that nice.


----------



## Katesrider011

God I hate the kids in my US government class. They are such insensitive aholes. First they make fun of a toddler that was found dead in an oven recently, and now they are joking about how to kill animals. (And I don't mean hunting) Don't let it bother me, Cory...


----------



## HorseChic

Katesrider011 said:


> God I hate the kids in my US government class. They are such insensitive aholes. First they make fun of a toddler that was found dead in an oven recently, and now they are joking about how to kill animals. (And I don't mean hunting) Don't let it bother me, Cory...


Woah... :shock:


----------



## TaMMa89

They'll grow up once, Kates.


----------



## Katesrider011

TaMMa89 said:


> They'll grow up once, Kates.


Eventually


----------



## PintoTess

Big day this weekend! Today I have school, the I have to go over to the stables to work, Dressage comp tomorrow, interclub the next day


----------



## HorseChic

PintoTess said:


> Big day this weekend! Today I have school, the I have to go over to the stables to work, Dressage comp tomorrow, interclub the next day


I hope the comps and stuff go well!


----------



## RockandRide

PintoTess said:


> Big day this weekend! Today I have school, the I have to go over to the stables to work, Dressage comp tomorrow, interclub the next day


How close are you to the stables? I fi want to go to the barn after school, I would be able to finish ALL my homework in the ride because that is how far it is. If I leave at 4:45, I will only get there at 5:30  I hate being so far away.

Good luck on all your competitions though


----------



## Cheyennes mom

omg guys we've hit 11000


----------



## Sunny

Ugh. I hate when people change for the worse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wild Heart

I'm sorry to hear about that Sunny.
I think I may have been in the same boat as you a few months ago. :-(


----------



## Walkamile

Marriage consists of hills and valleys. I think we just slipped into a valley.


----------



## PintoTess

RockandRide said:


> How close are you to the stables? I fi want to go to the barn after school, I would be able to finish ALL my homework in the ride because that is how far it is. If I leave at 4:45, I will only get there at 5:30  I hate being so far away.
> 
> Good luck on all your competitions though


I am about 15 minutes from the stables. I don't keep Tess there thoug, we have property to keep her at. I got put on a naughty pony yesterday named Nacho lol  I am not riding in the comps anymore :-( Im going to help my friend lol


----------



## RockandRide

Cool! Your lucky you live that close and that you have Tess on property. But I am lucky to even be going to stables when I can once a week and that I am allowed to ride so I guess I should think positivley and count my blessings.  

Im helping my friend in her shows too  I am going to be her groom and I am sooo excited. You probably think i am crazy for being excited when I am not even showing.


----------



## PintoTess

Haha lol 

I am not happy about not riding  I would rather be riding anyday, but the best I can get is to watch and help out. But then again I did do the show last weekend. It will do good for Tess to have a weekend off for once


----------



## RockandRide

I would like to ride too. But atleast I will be close to horses which I dont get to do everyday. This will be once a month or so but it will take up the whole day.

I can't wait till I am 13. Then I could work at the Therepeutic riding stables. My mom says ok I just have to wait. Maybe in the summer I could volunteer at the stables if my parents say ok.


----------



## rocky pony

Great day with the Mere (intentional spelling) today! We're still waiting for her ma to get release paperwork in order before doing much. For now we're just grooming, doing a little bit of groundwork, and hanging out...which is just fine, she needs quite a bit of work with grooming anyway because she has a powerful drafty butt and shoulder that swing at you unexpectedly when she notices something in the distance. She just needs to pay better attention, she really isn't trying to be rude or disrespectful...yet she is unintentionally. We're definitely getting there! She's learning that if she doesn't pay attention on her own I'll make her pay attention ;-)
She really is the sweetest thing though, she absolutely loves being groomed and petted and loved on. She has such a beautiful, kind soul, and it is so sad to see her demonized by so many people.

I'm trying to figure out what I'll be doing with her when I get her. I'll probably be moving within a year or two, but for now I don't know if I should bring her back to the stable, I really like things to be quiet and to myself so I feel like I'd really like if she could stay put, but at the same time the stable has the nice big covered arena and everything...we're still not sure if the nearby stable's (uncovered) arena would be open to us if we stayed put. That may be the deciding factor.

I don't know, it probably would be good to face all of the people who have had problems with both of us as of late, but I don't know...I really like things to be peaceful and calm.


----------



## BecArabian

sorry to keep changing subject coz i feel like i'm updating you on everything that happens in my life lol.... but i was just reading through your posts and HorseChic i am alright just got couple of bruises lol but then i had to do sports day  which in our school we do 50M, 100M, 200M and 400M races and then we do discus, shot put, high jump, cicle gap and shuttle relay i can't move today lol


----------



## apachewhitesox

^^^ I kind of know that feeling to a lesser extent I think I pulled a muscle out with my horse yesterday. It was giving me hell walking around at school today trying to keep up with my fast walking friend.


----------



## Katesrider011

We were supposed to go to a band contest today, but I am sick. I hope the band does good, I feel like I'm letting everyone down.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I'm sure they will do well. I'm in your boat at the moment I just got sick grrr!!


----------



## Katesrider011

^^Grr... I hate puking! If a stomach bug is going around, I always catch it.


----------



## apachewhitesox

oohhh sucks lucky I don't have that. I either have a cold or the flu either way it sucks lol
im the sort of person catches anything once its mentioned


----------



## Katesrider011

I have never had the flu before. *Knocks on wood*


----------



## Sunny

What a coincidence.... I feel really nauseous at the moments. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

I didn't even have a big warning, it just came!


----------



## RockandRide

My whole family is getting sick....I am usually immune to bugs that go around. But I may get it soon. I don't feel sick. It just happens. I hope you ALL feel better though!


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm sorry for you all who're sick. Get well soon!

The last time I had a stomach bug was back to something late 1990's. As an emetophobist I'm more than glad over that *knocks on wood HARD*.


----------



## RockandRide

Do you believe in suprer stitions? I don't believe in them really. I may a little bit but not too much.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I like to think I don't but I probably do just a bit.


----------



## RockandRide

Whats the biggest superstition you believe in?


----------



## apachewhitesox

to be honest I don't really know I've never thought about it. What about you?


----------



## RockandRide

I never really thought about it wither. I dont really believe in them a lot I guess. Maybe the one where a 4-leaf clover brings you luck?


----------



## apachewhitesox

lol thats probably one of the ones that makes me a believer


----------



## RockandRide

There are probably some that I dont think I believe in but when it happens I am like Wow I cant believe I am doing this.

Are you scared of things? Like Paranormal?


----------



## lildonkey8

no

another performance tonight..........wish me luck!


----------



## RockandRide

Good Luck! Break a leg! Knock 'em dead!

I love being in plays and acting! It is amazing and sooo much fun. But we dont really get many chances.


----------



## lildonkey8

i know! so fun.....


----------



## Missdv

*Riding is a partnership. The horse lends you his strength, speed and grace, which are greater then yours. For your part, you give him guidance, intelligence and understanding which are greater then his. Together you can achieve a richness that neither can alone.* 
*Lucy Rees*
​


----------



## apachewhitesox

^^ i like it


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I'll be taking singing lessons in April. I wanna learn to control my voice better.


----------



## apachewhitesox

that sounds like fun


----------



## Cheyennes mom

yeah i guess. It's a course of 9 classes for about 3 hours every friday. I would've liked to do the acting too but they don't do them together so it would be a lot of money to do both and it would take up a lot of my time.


----------



## lildonkey8

ewe...........i couldn't handle that much


----------



## RockandRide

Cheyennes mom said:


> yeah i guess. It's a course of 9 classes for about 3 hours every friday. I would've liked to do the acting too but they don't do them together so it would be a lot of money to do both and it would take up a lot of my time.


That sounds ike A LOT of fun. but since my parents are already paying for my riding lessons, I dont wanna add an extra cost. So I have to learn myself and during chorus/music/piano lessons.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ yeah. I don't really do anything except sing and ride and so my parents want to get me into like everything right now  I'm hoping to join the Pony Club or something as well. I'm so determined to be an awesome singer and an awesome rider it's crazy!!
I'm so happy the sun is out for the weekend!! I get to go to the barn and ride after work!! YAY!!! Cheyenne's gonna be so happy to see me!!


----------



## Dressagelover2

that's so cool thet you're taking singing lessons, jess! Ya I know, I love the sun We might go see georgia today!


----------



## HorseChic

The singing lessons will be fun Jess!  Kinda jealous of you haha


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Dev- awesome! When was the last time you saw her??? oh yeah and what time are you coming over?

HorseChic- haha I'm jelous that you got a free laptop  And that you have a horse!  lol now we're even


----------



## Dressagelover2

jess- The last time I saw her was....like 2 weeks ago before the snow.
and I'm coming around 5:30


----------



## lildonkey8

today i got to go to a goat farm and see babies.....plus ones that were just born!


----------



## Sunny

Sunny's sidepull and reins came in today! Yay!

I'm headed to the boyfriend's house to hang out with him and his friend and his friend's girlfriend/my friend. :lol: Going to stay the night there, and then go to the barn tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

We went to see goats today! Here are some of the pictures my mom took
#1) this is a family that liked to climb/eat your hair!
#2) me with random babies!
#3) a baby and her mama that liked hair!
#4) a cute baby suckling!
#5) (left to right) Jaxson, Grace, Me (Mckenzie), and Paloma with some babies (I have one in my hand.....look closely)........The whole gang _ EXCEPT _for my mom.......


----------



## RockandRide

Those are awesome pics! Thanks for sharing! And for those of you that have sun......I AM SOOO JEALOUS! It was raining today and it is sooo gloomy and everything! It was pretty warm outside but it was all ruined by the ice, mud and rain.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

aww that's so cute!! 
yeah we had sun but the arena was so wet. It was gross. Cheyenne was being a bratty mare today. Not when I was riding, but when I was trying to pick her feet and groom her and stuff. I didn't even finnish grooming her I just did the parts that were important and then left the rest. I'll do it tomorrow since its supposed to be sunny again. 
Every person who owned/rode a horse at that barn was there today!! It was insane!! I just hung out most of the time. I didn't ride too much because Cheyenne didn't wanna do anything in the muck.


----------



## lildonkey8

we had sun 2 hours ago


----------



## Vidaloco

Hi


----------



## RockandRide

Hehehehe! How close do you live to the barn Jess? I wish I lived closer  Atleast I get to go to lessons though  

The barn was GROSS! Well not inside, but outside. There was mud on the driveway and everything and puddles of water. I was leading out a horse for another girl and I had to guide her through every puddle, whispering that it was ok, and stepping through it. I didn't mind though. I did mind that the gate lock was stuck....I had to get help and felt so stupid when the other girl did it 

I had an awesome lessons today though! We learned things like the different type of crest releases and transitioning down to walk with no rein. Also, the horse had the smootherst canter EVER!!!!!!! I LOVED HIM SOO MUCH! He was bratty the first time I rode him but he is growing on me now..... His jumps were amazing.

Hehehehe I sound like a noob because I am one


----------



## lildonkey8

i can't see the pic vidalco


----------



## Missdv

Hey all, been gardening all day, sunny, but will rain all day tomorrow, supposed to go riding, figures! Goat pics are sooo cute, I love babies, any baby.


----------



## PintoTess

Just got home from the Dressage comp. Realised I want to qualify for state Dressage this year. I am gonna give it a go if my mum can stop being lazy and actually take me to some events!


----------



## Katesrider011

I just got asked about bits on this blog I'm on. The girl is wanting to switch to a tom thumb. Thank god cause she was using a hackamore. I don't understand why people just have to use such harsh bits. And I don't care how Light of hands people say they have. Grrr, People **** me off sometimes. 

Okay rant over.


----------



## lildonkey8

Hiii I feel







..................Bouncy!









the mars aliens i live with have taken over the earth......help me control them!


----------



## RockandRide

Yayyyyy! Mars aliens! I hope they have horses!


----------



## lildonkey8

uhh- it's tragic..............they don't


----------



## apachewhitesox

^^^hehe I love your little faces !!!!


----------



## lildonkey8

thanks!


----------



## lildonkey8

OOO OOO! OOO OOO! I just found out that my dad is going to make me a chicken coop for my (soon to be) silkies! You want more? It is RIGHT UP AGAINST _MY_ WINDOW! MY WINDOW! I'LL JUST HAVE TO LOOK OUT MY WINDOW TO SEE MY (soon to be) GORGEOUS SILKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!
they'll look something like this:








or this (these are the most common so yeah..........there are many more)








or: a rare one..........this!


----------



## RockandRide

Those are sooo awesome! I wish I had some!!!! Give me 'em all! Just mail them over to me ok?


----------



## Dressagelover2

that is so cool lildonkey!


----------



## RockandRide

I know right?


----------



## PintoTess

WEEEEEE!!!!!! 
This is awesome!


----------



## Sunny

Sunny's sidepull fit nicely, and she looks quite nice in royal blue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

Royal blue....Hmmmm.....I've never eally liked that colour. But yellow is really bad. It is hard to finda horse that looks good in it


----------



## Sunny

Sunny looks good in almost all colors, so long as they are bright. Flat colors don't look to well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Tess's show colour is pink, navy and silver and my paddock colour is purple


----------



## Sunny

Sunny is a mixture of everything. :lol: Her halter is neon green, sidepull is blue, one purple saddle pad, one white saddle pad, black/white boots, black tack....she's a mess.

I am planning on our XC colors being either neon green, turquoise, or neon yellow. We shall see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I just heard a really funny story about Cheyenne.


----------



## apachewhitesox

what was the funny story^^^^


----------



## RockandRide

I would like to hear the funny story too  I may have to switch riding times......but I don't want to because they are waaaay more advanced than me and they all really dont like me. I went throguh summer with them, and there was only 1 18 year old who would talk to me


----------



## apachewhitesox

^^^ oh no its not nice that they weren't friendly. I would love to be able to ride with other people but I can't see that happening in the near future


----------



## RockandRide

Im sorry to hear that. But, atleast you have some alone time with your horsey  But you should try riding with some friends, it really is a lot of fun if you are riding with the right people. Maybe I could convince my friend to move with me......Wish me luckl on that!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Good luck at least my horse and I can have our goofball moments and I dont have anyone to be embarrassed in front of


----------



## Sunny

Feeling pretty icky today. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

oh thats not good


----------



## Sunny

Yeah, I've got a back ache. :/

But it's all good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

ohh that sucks as much as me being sick


----------



## Cheyennes mom

apachewhitesox said:


> what was the funny story^^^^





RockandRide said:


> I would like to hear the funny story too  I may have to switch riding times......but I don't want to because they are waaaay more advanced than me and they all really dont like me. I went throguh summer with them, and there was only 1 18 year old who would talk to me


okay here's the story. So there's this girl at the barn and Cheyenne really hates her. Sometimes people used to ride Cheyenne in gymcanas and stuff like that (they don't as much anymore since I lease her now) because she's really fast. One day the girl Cheyenne hates and another girl were going to ride Cheyenne in a gymcana and the girl was sent out to get Cheyenne, take her through the barn and load her in the trailor. So she went out and got Cheyenne and tried to take her through the barn, but Cheyenne didn't want to (typical Cheyenne). So the girl tied her up to a gate and ran to get a crop from the barn. When she came back, Cheyenne saw her and the crop (two things that she really hates) walking towards her and she desided to run. Though she was still tied up to the gate and so she pulls the gate off it's hinges and runs towards the paddock with the gate dragging behind her! Her owner comes out and she's like "where's my gate" and the girl's like "Your stupid horse wrecked it!" And yes, Cheyenne was eating grass peacefullyin the paddock, on the other side of the property the gate (which was bent and broken and deformed) still tied to her leadrope. There wasn't even a scratch on Cheyenne!! So the girl tells her the story as they walk and when they get Cheyenne off the gate the girl's like "She won't go in the barn" and her owner just leads her right through the barn and into the trailor.







Her owner likes to tease people (not mean teasing just sarcastically) when they do something funny and so she's like "I give you one simple task and you mess it up AND wreck my gate??"









lol I love that horse!!

I have another funny Cheyenne story too if you wanna hear it!


----------



## apachewhitesox

lol that would have been an interesting sight. Its good she didn't get hurt


----------



## Cheyennes mom

lol yeah! I wasn't there though I wish I was! I'd get Cheyenne and do a lot better of a job 
lol I have no clue how she didn't get hurt, but there wasn't a scratch on her!


----------



## RockandRide

Hehehehehe nice story  Well, I will tell you a story...Its not as funny, but still amusing. 

So, this horse I used to ride a lot didn't like getting groomed. So after every ride, he would be let out to the paddock. Every time, as soon as he is free, he rolls. Just gets down and gets all muddy  He dosn't even drop right there. He will go to the muddiest spot he can find and then roll 

HEHEHEHE! Well, I have a whole 2 weeks off riding because of March break (but I amy go on a trail ride). And then when i start up again it will be with people who dont really like me, are waaaay older than me, and are more advanced. This means more not riding and watching pple ride. But it is easier for my dad and atleast I get to go. But the sucky thing is, the person who i am going to be the groom for, is in a different lesson. Will that affect our partnership?


----------



## PintoTess

Thank gosh I have a shortened lesson of geography! 

I am soooo addicted to the Smurfs game on my iPod, I just want to get home to play it! (after I ride and stuff that is).


----------



## RockandRide

Smurfs....u mean those blue pple? I didnt really know who they were until like, last year 

Still sad


----------



## PintoTess

Yeeeeep


----------



## apachewhitesox

I don't know much about them but my mum loves them wasn't there a cartoon or something??


----------



## RockandRide

Heheheehe-Its a sad day when your parents know more about t.v than you do


----------



## PintoTess

Haha yes there is a cartoon  My mum doesn't even know how to use the remote lol (she does now) hahha they can be funny


----------



## RockandRide

Ya thay can 

My mom goes on the treadmill for half an hour trying to lose weight...but this got her addicted to t.v. So shed run for half an hour, then sit on the recliner with a bowl of food and watch t.v for like 2 hours 

Still bummed


----------



## Sunny

The first puppy of the litter just got given away. 

The couple seemed nice, though. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

i got a music video app for the iTouch........sweet!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I'm on the bridge of dropping out of the talent show.


----------



## lildonkey8

oh c'mon: don't Cheyenne! You are gonna do great no doubt about it! Wait: when is it and where are you/ what are u doing in your "act"? 
You'll do fine!!!!!! Trust me!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

It's tomorrow and my voice is sometimes fine and sometimes killing me. Went over my song today and it was fine until the end when my voice totally cut out. I'm singing back to december by taylor swift. We'll see. I really wanna do it it's just that I'm not sure if my voice will agree with me.


----------



## lildonkey8

well don't stop practicing and you'll do just fine! do warm ups, clear your throat before you go on, and relax, let loose, i am listening to the song right now..........wow, kinda high pitched compared to my voice, lol, highest i have ever heard out of here!


----------



## PintoTess

Good luck Cheyeene  Got my resuscitation certificate today. I had to literally resuscitate a a manaquin (sp?) It was humilliating and even worse when my braces got hooked on the little plastic mask we had to put over the manaquin's mouth!


----------



## RockandRide

HAHAHAAHHAAH! Sorry but thats pretty funny  No offense intended.

This week is going by too slowly! I need it to be Friday already.


----------



## Sunny

Four more days until Spring break, thank goodness. Next week is when Sunny's official training starts.

Can you believe she is going to be three on April fools??? Growing up too fast. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

awesome ^^ are you breaking her yourself or is she already broke


----------



## RockandRide

March break is almost here and I am soooo excited. But the sad thing is, 2 weeks of no riding


----------



## Sunny

I will be training her myself. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

Thats awesome! I wouldnt trust myself to train ANY kind of animal knowing the messing up would be just around the corner 

Moon sand Moon sand the sand that you can mold 

HOMEWORK! Eeeeeeew!


----------



## apachewhitesox

lol Homework is always eww. I would love to get to the stage where I can break/train a horse myself!


----------



## RockandRide

Do you have homework too? I am still doing it......and I shouldnt be on right now because it makes my concentration go to horses  I once handed in a paper that was supposed to be about spelling errors. I was on here while doing it and it ended up being related to horses sub-consiously. At least it turned out good! Not even kidding I was starting out with things like compounds and ended up using horse work. I got extra for having a sense of imagination 

Science right now, help? How can you apply convection to everyday life?


----------



## Sunny

I've done a lot of retraining problem horses, riding greenies, and working with trainers, but Sun is my first horse to back myself. I've been on her a few times, but no actual riding. She handles everything like a champ. Such a good girl. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

lol nope sick so don't have any but I'm going to regret it when I go back to school there is going to be so much :/
Sorry haven't done basic science in ages I do chemistry


----------



## apachewhitesox

SOunds like she's a good horse for your first time!


----------



## RockandRide

Thanks anyway, I just did the water cycle. Atleast you have some time off school. I haven't been sick in a long time, but my friend hasnt missed a SINGLE day of school.....at ALL!!! Oh well it is almost March Break.

Good for you Sunny! I know she'll be awesome! Maybe keep a journal on here of your training progress?


----------



## Sunny

I had a journal, but it won't let me post in it anymore since it's been so long. Haha.
I'm going to start a "breaking" journal, though, since we're about to start the real backing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

Cool! I'll definitley read it and subscribe to it.


----------



## Sunny

Double post!


----------



## RockandRide

oooooookkkkkkaaaaaaayyyyyyy


----------



## TaMMa89

What a day. Today, I had a doctor appointment over the thing that has worried me for a long time now. Luckily it might seems that it isn't anything serious. I was so uneasy with it.


----------



## Katesrider011

TaMMa89 said:


> What a day. Today, I had a doctor appointment over the thing that has worried me for a long time now. Luckily it might seems that it isn't anything serious. I was so uneasy with it.


 Glad to hear it!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Yes that is good to hear


----------



## apachewhitesox

Has anyone heard of Justice Crew??


----------



## apachewhitesox

No one??


----------



## RockandRide

Not really, who is she? Im guessing she is a she.

I need opinions. I have 1 of 2 options. 
1:Go on a western trail ride for 30-1 hour
2ractise ride english for an hour


----------



## apachewhitesox

Justice Crew is an Australian dance crew

What do you ride english/western normally? 
What did you do last time?
Do you think you should practice you english or relax on a trail ride?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

So I didn't audition. It was after school not during school and I switched to tomorrow because I litterally couldn't talk much less sing. So I'm not sure if I'll do it or not. I was trying to get my adrenalin going so that maybe it would heal me (it acually has the power to do that) but I guess it didn't work. So we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## apachewhitesox

*fingers crossed*


----------



## RockandRide

I hope it works out! You have to audition!

Well, I ride english for lessons every week and thats all I have been doing except for like a pony ride in a western saddle. I haven't done either but my parents are more likely to say yes to the trail ride. I have NEVER gone on a trail ride before, at all. I thought it would be a good experience but I am not sure weather to practise or relax.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

thanks!!

RockandRide- I say the trail ride. They're so much fun!! I know a game you could play while your on your trail ride if you go.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Yep I say take the trail ride it would be a good experience they are always fun (well at least in my experience)


----------



## PintoTess

Rode Tess yesterday. I have no idea how my little pony could turn into a warmblood! You would not think she is a pony the way she was moving! I just hope she can keep it up for state quallies


----------



## apachewhitesox

*fingers crossed* I'm sure you can do it you're a great pair


----------



## PintoTess

I sure hope we can make it. It all depends if my mum can be bothered to take me some more events. Most likely not but my friend offered to take me and Tess so that is good


----------



## Katesrider011

Some dude just came up to me and saw the picture of Kate on my screen backgroung. He asked "Hey where did you get your, Pony?" I was like "she is a frikin Horse, not a pony! Yes there is a difference!"


----------



## lildonkey8

there's this guy at school who I always call "dude" and here is the funny part: he says, "Dude, McKenzie, I am not a dude" and Me: "Yeah? so what? I don't care"


----------



## RockandRide

Those are funny.....I have nothing funny to say. Ummmmm.....some one saw a miniature in a magazine I was reading and said: "Thats the cutst baby horse I have ever seen! How old is she?" And I'm like, "shes 29, shes a miniature."


----------



## Katesrider011

We're reading the Canterbury Tales in English right now. And the teacher made a reference about geldings and mares. And the teacher said do any of you know what a gelding is, no one raised their hand and I was like wow. I blurted out It's a Castrated male horse, and everyone started laughing. I felt mature too cause I used castrated instead of It's a horse with no nutts :lol:


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Haha they just don't get our language


----------



## TaMMa89

What a horrible day. I'm down with cold again (well, and just few days ago I congratulated myself since I haven't been sick that many times after starting my college, considering that I come from small circles and there are over 1,000 students studying there).

I also hit another car with our car at a parking lot today. Thank of God the other car didn't still get a stratch about it (I hit excatly the register plate so it prevented the stratches with paintwork and I was slow enough so the bump didn't cause any dints either). Our car had one neither or perhaps very very light mark around the area which took the contact. The most important thing still is that (since there wasn't chance of anyone getting injured) that the other car didn't suffer any damage.

I also booked few more tests as to my health issues. It's very good thing that those tests will be taken, but I don't love it when they take them.

I think I need a hug.


----------



## Katesrider011

TaMMa89 said:


> What a horrible day. I'm down with cold again (well, and just few days ago I congratulated myself since I haven't been sick that many times after starting my college, considering that I come from small circles and there are over 1,000 students studying there).
> 
> I also hit another car with our car at a parking lot today. Thank of God the other car didn't still get a stratch about it (I hit excatly the register plate so it prevented the stratches with paintwork and I was slow enough so the bump didn't cause any dints either). Our car had one neither or perhaps very very light mark around the area which took the contact. The most important thing still is that (since there wasn't chance of anyone getting injured) that the other car didn't suffer any damage.
> 
> I also booked few more tests as to my health issues. It's very good thing that those tests will be taken, but I don't love it when they take them.
> 
> I think I need a hug.


Hugz!!


----------



## TaMMa89

*thanks Katesrider*


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Well, I auditioned!!


----------



## lildonkey8

how'd it go Cheyenne? We want details!


----------



## Sunny

Hope you feel better, Tamma. -hugs-


I'm still feeling yucky. I _hate_ taking medicine, but I finally took an ibuprofen today and it helped a lot, especially with the monster headache I had.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Haha here are a few more pics from the show!! 
Hahah look at our ponies faces! :shock:


----------



## apachewhitesox

Great pics haha I love the serious face


----------



## PintoTess

hahahh I was concetrating!!


----------



## lildonkey8

i love those!


----------



## PintoTess

HAhah thankyou


----------



## RockandRide

Good job on the pics! And the show 

Nothing new to talk about. March Break is almost here.....ONE DAY LEFT! And ummm this week was like the fastest week EVA!

I have gotten a new rider to add to the Equestrian world. She is my friend and I ahve gotten her interested in riding. She is coming to the barn on Saturday to watch my lesson and look around. Then her parents are booking lessons during March Break!


----------



## TaMMa89

Great pics, PT.

I'm still down with cold. Actually got some fever today. I ended up to ate half a garlic - raw. Now I'm waiting for tomorrow so I can see if it helped even little.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

lildonkey- It went pretty well. I messed up one of the notes because I didn't take a big enough breath to sing the whole bar, but I just laughed through it because it sounded funny. I only sang the first verse and the chorus because lots of people were only singing part of the song and I figured that if I sang more then my voice would completely burst 

Our band class played in a festival today! We won silver plus!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

TaMMa89 said:


> Great pics, PT.
> 
> I'm still down with cold. Actually got some fever today. I ended up to ate half a garlic - raw. Now I'm waiting for tomorrow so I can see if it helped even little.


 yeah I was feeling a bit off too today. The festival was really the only reason why I went to school and I came home early (school hasn't even ended yet). First the throat and now the cough and the fever. Eugh. It was funny though because when we were waiting for the bus (which was an hour late because they cancelled us!! :evil to pick us up for the festival, it was really cool outside so I waited there and my friends are like "Lets go inside it's freezing." I'm like "I'm NOT going outside so you can just go without me." I felt like I was going to faint in there it was SO hot!!


----------



## TaMMa89

Oh, I'm sorry Cheyenne :sad:. Get well soon.

I recommend that garlic, especially if your cold is in very early stage yet. Other good tips are honey + lemon mixed in hot water. 

Besides that our traditional recipe is onion mixed with warm milk, and in Estonia they wear socks that they've soaked in alcohol. The first one sounds bad, tho I haven't tasted it and the the second one seems just odd.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

thanks! Maybe I'll give it a try! Hope you feel better!


----------



## Sunny

I'm still yucky, too.
I have a feeling I know what is the matter, but I don't want to speak too soon.


One more day until Spring break! Can't wait.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

Im excited for Spring break too! All that free time and waking up late!

Lalalalalalalla I am bored! Watcha gonna do? Come and do a little dance too


----------



## PintoTess

Im bored. I just want my friend to come over but she has to ride her horse.


----------



## lildonkey8

I'm bored and my friend won't call me


----------



## PintoTess

Well I am at school and bored. I want my friend to come over this afternoon, it is just if she is allowed to or not. She has to ride her horse.


----------



## RockandRide

Why dont you go and ride your horse? 

Im auditioning for a concert in April ....I hope we can get ready by then! We're singing This One's for All the Girls by Martina McBride


----------



## PintoTess

me? Im at school so it is kinda hard you see. And I amy have to work this afternoon so there goes that theory. I may ride tomorrow. But then i have to get ready for pony club. Then pony club is the next day. Believe me, if I could ride I definately will!!


----------



## lildonkey8

my friend called! I AM GETTIN' CHICKYS! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!!! can't wait! will post pics


----------



## PintoTess

Yaya!! When are you getting them?


----------



## lildonkey8

i'll probably have pics on monday! getting them on sunday


----------



## PintoTess

Yaya!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

what do you think? If it's nice out tomorrow should I go western and work Cheyenne around the barrels and the games stuff or should I go english and work on getting Cheyenne's head and doing jumping and stuff?


----------



## PintoTess

I like English cos I am the posh-ish kind of rider lol


----------



## RockandRide

Well, what do you ride usually and what do you enjoy more? 

If you haven't worked her around the barrels in a while, try that. Or if you haven't jumped her in a while try that. 

Today is my ONE YEAR HORSEY ANNIVERSARY! Time to go and make the muffins and cookies! It is also the day where I find out weather I am staying in the same riding time or switching.


----------



## Sunny

Ahhhhhh! I could not be more happy right now. The boarding facility I have been drooling over has ONE opening for a mare, and guess what? They're taking me and Sunny! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

RockandRide- I haven't jumped for a long time and working on her head would be good for shows, but I'm hoping to take Cheyenne to a gymcana sometime so barrels would be good for that. I did figure eights around the barrels last time I was there.


----------



## RockandRide

I say, try english. You could get some of your skills back for jumping and work on her head. If you did barrels last time, try something different!

Sunny-Thats awesome! Good job! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

k, thanks! that's what most people are telling me.

Congrats sunny!! That's so cool! You should take some picture of your first day or something.


----------



## RockandRide

Sunny-Ya that would be cool taking pictures and show us your amazing new boarding barn!

Cheyennes mom-Have fun!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ thanks. I might not get to ride today though because it just started to rain. If the arena still isn't bad then I'll still ride, but I think it rained last night too. Although it's spring break now so I can ride whenever


----------



## Sunny

I will certainly take pictures! I won't actually start boarding there until late May, so it'll be a little while!

They have everything I want: Lighted arena, lighted round pen, trails, a pond, heated wash racks.... I will be in heaven. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha! How much is it per month? Are you getting self board or full board?


----------



## RockandRide

Ya all of the questions asked above^^^^^

I hate the rain when it comes non stop hard to do anything.

Did you guys here about the Tsunami in Japan?


----------



## Sunny

It is pasture board(Sunny would hate being stalled), feed twice a day, hay in winter, full use of facilities, for $275 a month. It is by far the cheapest around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

That's not too bad acually. Cheyenne would hate being stalled too. She'd try to break out and if she couldn't find a way she'd freak. Litterally. Once I put her in her stall for like 2 minutes because it was raining and I didn't wanna untack her outside. Well I put the chain thing across her stall and I left to put away her bridle and then she started whinnying for me to come back and then I came back after and I undid her cinch and then she put her head under the chain thing and started walking and the horn on my saddle got caught on the chain but she kept walking and the saddle fell off, and Cheyenne was free and trotting through the barn and across the property.  silly girl!


----------



## Sunny

Haha. Sunny does fine in a stall, she just doesn't like it. She'd much rather be pastured.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

didn't get to ride today. The arena flooded AGAIN!! :evil: GRRR!!!
Cheyenne was happy to see me though! She came to my mom for the first time  It's so funny once my mom went out to see Cheyenne while I was getting my boots on and tried calling her and then she came back in the barn and told me, "Cheyenne's not in a communicating mood today" and I'm like "Really? Cheyenne! Come here!" and she nickered and trotted up


----------



## RockandRide

That sucks! I rode today and I was sooo happy! We did stirupless cantering and I didn't fall off! It was actually pretty fun and amazing. And, my instructor made a comment that just made my day! She said, "Your jumping has improved a heck of a lot this session!" and I was beaming since then!

My friend is coming over tomorrow and I am sooo excited!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^awesome congrats!!

AHH!! My parents went out today to look at open houses in our area just for fun. They come home blabbering about this one house that they wanna buy! They are talking to our realistate agent right as I type. I kinda wanna move there though. It has a huge indoor pool and a nice backyard. I'd have lots of privacy because my room would be downstairs and I'd have my own bathroom!! There's also a park behind that house and the backyard is beautiful! 
It was funny I asked my dad "so it's really that nice?" and he said "okay lets get this straight. There's nice, and then there's this house."


----------



## Carleen

Does it have property, cheyenne?

I've been waiting for the day when my parents decide to buy a farm.. or I win the lottery. LOL.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha! No unfortunately it doesn't. It has a very small backyard. It's more in the city not in the country. a few years ago we were going to get a house that had a huge property! We didn't end up doing it though. But anyways, I acually kinda do wanna move to this new place though. It's a SUPER nice house!!


----------



## lildonkey8

*Labs..... Water-dogs? Or Tree-Dogs?*

Well, today I went up in this huge tree that is great for climbing at my friends house......So we went up and her dog, Nash, wanted to come up. Anyway, I got pics just for you guys.....enjoy!



Just tried to put the pics on......but they won't go on. When it behaves I shall post them


----------



## PintoTess

I had a fun day at pony club today


----------



## RockandRide

Cool! What did you do at pony club? I cant seem to find one in Ontario, so if anyone knows of a good one please let me know!

Lildonkey-I can't wait to see the pics, I LOVE DOGGIES!

Cheyenne-OMG! I would love to live in a house like that! Right now I have to share a room with my sister like I already told you and I have NO privacy whatsoever. Plus a pool? That is awesome! I would want to move there too unless it was farther away from the barn.

YAY! My friend is going to be here in like, an hour! I am excited. but our house is a mess so I have to clean it up because its my friend apparently.


----------



## Sunny

Today is such a beautiful day!  I am going to go to the barn early and do some work with Sunny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

Ya that would be awesome!


----------



## Katesrider011

I'm going trail riding today with my trainer, and friends!


----------



## Carleen

RandR, where in Ontario are you? Canadian Pony Club Western Ontario Region Home Page

I'm not riding today. =[ Have to work.


----------



## Sunny

Have fun, Cory! 

I'm going to head to the barn in about three hours. I guess until then I'm going to play Lucinda Green's Equestrian Challenge, or Jak 3. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> Have fun, Cory!
> 
> I'm going to head to the barn in about three hours. I guess until then I'm going to play Lucinda Green's Equestrian Challenge, or Jak 3. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! 

Have fun!


----------



## PintoTess

At pony club yesterday we did flat work, drill work, obstacle course, and I did a fair bit of dressage. I have to get ready for state qualifiers


----------



## Cheyennes mom

RockandRide- yeah it's pretty awesome!! I'm going to see it today!! I wanna see this house sooo bad!! My dad would have his own guitar room, and I'd have a bigger room than I do now (my room is super tiny!), and then there's a jet tub and a 4-5 foot deep indoor pool!! AHH this is crazy!! You should see what my parent's room would look like! It's insanely HUGE!! It has like 3 walk in closets in it!! and the backyard is small but beautiful! It doesn't really matter that it's small though because there's a park right behind the house so if we wanted to play ball or something we could just go to the park. There's even a water fountain in the backyard!! I don't know what my brother's room looks like but I don't think it's really that different from his room now (hehehe). The kitchen and living room is really nice and roomy. Although if we did move there one of the downsides would be that we just made our home theater room SOOO cool downstairs. We have a fireplace (they have 2. one upstairs and one down) and then a whole bunch of movie posters and 'popcorn sold here' signs and a HUGE screen and then this cool lighting system thing and dad just made this awesome theater thing where it's this cool shaped painted piece of wood basically and there's a bunch of lights built into it and they are dimming lights and the thing hides the projector too for our screen. That I'd miss, but my dad said that we could build our home theater in the basement in that house too. Although I don't think you could make it any better than it is now, but that's okay I'll get over it


----------



## Cheyennes mom

PintoTess- ooh that does sound like fun! I might join the pony club it sounds like sooo much fun!! My dad just isn't sure if our XL7 will be able to carry a horse trailor with a pony in it. And he isn't sure if he feels safe with me loading her because he's scared that she's going to freak out. But she won't, I've done it 6 times already and she's done it LOTS. But I REALLY wanna do it though it looks like so much fun!!


----------



## PintoTess

It is fun and we have made our way higher and higher. It is great, I met most of my friends through it


----------



## RockandRide

Cool!

Yesterday with my friend was AWESOME! We had soo much fun, and I was sad when we dropped her off  Well we first watched a movie called "Chasing Canada" on our home theatre. Its about this girl who rides accross Canada. Then, we played a game where we had to tell the other person to do something horsey like-Do a jumping course, or run some barrels. It would be fake but fun! After we watched a terrier dog show on t.v, and Spongebob. Then we had lunch and after we played a game of Life with my sister (Which I won). I went to Piano class and then we played Mario Part on the Wii (Which I wen again). Then we went o Youtube and we were watching random stuff. Last of all we watched Heartland, an awesome show, while eating McDonalds.

Soooooooooo...........Now I am looking for odd jobs around the neighbourhood to earn $500 for camp. I was going to turtor my cousin today but her friends came over. So I am trying to find some kind of a job.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

So I'm gonna join in if thats ok?

Saturday I was up at 5:30am, headed to the barn, did chores with my friend for 3 hours and then she had to go get her horse ready for the show. We went to the show and it was sooooo cold out. I wasn't showing and just standing around I couldn't feel my toes and I was bundled up. Plus, we were inside. We got back around 6 and then I brought all the horses in and headed home. Sunday, I was up at 5:30am again(after losing an hour of sleep) and did chores by myself, which took almost 6 hours.(2 people makes it go way faster). Then I came back around 6 and brougth the horses in. Today, I might have a lesson and talk to my trainer about showing in the next show.


----------



## Sunny

I got on Sunny some more yesterday. The best moment of the day was when I got on her untied/unheld for the first time; she took a few steps and when I asked her to stop, she did!  So proud of my little girl.


I'm probably going to go visit my new stable sometime this week. I hope it's as good as I think it is!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

I hope none of you are NFL fans, cause it looks like the 2011 football season is a no go.


----------



## TaMMa89

Gahh... Guess who drove ~100kms without a reason today? Being still semi-sick with that cold.

We had nothing but just one study visit organized by our college today. It should have taken about 2½hrs and my college city is around 50kms away from my current residency. After I had driven there I learnt that the visit took only 45minutes and I spent that 45 minutes while trying to find free parking space.


----------



## RockandRide

I AM GOING TO NIAGARA FALLS TODAY! YAY! Well not really, cuz its a pretty far ride and we dont have any friends at it is just our family.....But oh well.


----------



## PintoTess

At school and extremely bored in History. Learning about the Vietnam war and communism. Quiet booooring!


----------



## Katesrider011

PintoTess said:


> At school and extremely bored in History. Learning about the Vietnam war and communism. Quiet booooring!


I'm completely opposite of you on that, I always enjoyed learning about that.


----------



## apachewhitesox

^^^ I'm with you I always like learning history I do ancient history at the moment. I just don't like the long assignments that go with it.


----------



## PintoTess

I like ancient history. Like ancient egypt and medieval times. Just not darn communism!


----------



## apachewhitesox

mmmm I haven't acutally learnt a lot about communism but at the moment I'm learning about art from ancient egypt, rome, greece and macedonia i think thats spelt right


----------



## PintoTess

That sounds fun!


----------



## apachewhitesox

I think its fun. Sammy had a bit of a hypo moment when I rode him this afternoon.


----------



## ridingismylife2

Ughhhh...I have a horrible cough and my throat is sooooo sore! For a whole week already. I've tried all sorts of home remedies but nothing has worked. It's really really annoying. 

Buuuut on the positive side....
My new laptop just arrived!!!
I've been computerless for quite a long time now...since November I think. 
And my beloved laptop died 2 years ago and the last 2 were crappy handmedowns. 
I'm soooooo excited! I can finally play Sims 3! 

Eeeeeeeekkkkkkk   
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

good for you RIML2! 

a second day without mom! :sad: :sad:


----------



## Cheyennes mom

gasp!! it's Tuesday!!! Barn day!! YAY!!! Working not fun, but maybe hopefully the arena will be okay and then I can ride!! Please don't rain again!!!


----------



## CustomLegacy

Yay! march break... with the horses... more work...


----------



## RockandRide

Cheyenne-Hopefully you can ride today! And also hopefully it wont rain! It hasn't rained here in quite a while so I am very happy.

Niagra Falls was AWESOME! Its not the first time I have been there but its the first time I have had that much fun. I won't bore you with all the details though.

How are your March Breaks so far?


----------



## Dressagelover2

Ugh, rain sorry Jess. I'm going to the barn today too


----------



## Carleen

Cheyennes_mom, hopefully you got a ride in before the rain started.


----------



## lildonkey8

Does anyone want to be my email pen-pal!?!? Please please please pm me if that's the case!!!!!!


----------



## crimson88

Oregons the worst state. Its rains here pretty much everyday =[


----------



## Carleen

I've been to Oregon a few times, I like it there! Very similar weather to BC though.

Ashland, Oregon has got to be one of the coolest places I've been in North America.


----------



## PintoTess

I gave Tess and Anzac biscuit this morning


----------



## Sunny

Stayed at the boyfriend's house last night. He cooked me breakfast this morning.  Then we got some lunch with his family, and then I went to the barn to feed. I came home and got a shower, and then Ty dropped by after work for a little while. Overall a nice, chill day. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

My favorite cat has been missing for a couple of weeks. I found him as a stray and I was the only one he allowed to touch or hold for the longest. And now he just disappeared, it's always the cats that I get attached to that disappear... I'm gonna head to bed now, as tears are going down my face now. He's not coming back, I just know something killed him...


----------



## apachewhitesox

^^^ Oh know hope for the best.
I have school photos tomorrow  and I have my year 12 mess up photo and I don't what to do without just looking stupid.


----------



## Sunny

I'm sorry, Cory.  I really hope you find him. <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh man.  it started pouring right after I wrote that last post of mine.  I still rode a little though Cheyenne had WAY too much energy. I had already called my mom to pick me up and then I noticed how insane Cheyenne was so I just kept her blanket and halter on and took her out to the arena. She trotted there and I decided that I wasn't going to get her to stop so I just jogged beside her and into the arena and then tied her leadrope onto the other side of her halter and rode her around. I didn't really do anything though. I can't really when I'm going bareback. Dressagelover2 knows. She's ridden Cheyenne bareback before. lol Dev remember when I decided to jump Cheyenne  lol and you got a video of it?? ooh that hurt SOO bad!!! lol! I'm surprized I stayed on! Anyways I only walked her out and trotted her a tiny bit. The arena was soked and it was pouring rain and I wasn't sure if anyone was at the house (I'm not allowed to ride if there's no one there) so I couldn't really do anything.
I might go today though. It looks like the sun it trying to peek through the clouds.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

lol dev I just watched the video! lol I'm in 2-point the whole time! I acually didn't do too bad for a first time. it hurt SOO bad! lol your narrorating is hullarious you got sooo off topic! you were like "there goes Jess riding Cheyaune... Going for the jump. annd yeah go go go!!! She JUMPED!! Hey hey hey it's a beautiful day. Not really but... Oooh that's a nice house I want that house I wanna live in that house. And there's a swamp. What?? Oh okay! She's going again!! AHHH!!!!!" then you make this very odd face into the camera and while you're doing you can hear me going "Owwww!!! That hurts so bad!! Cheyenne why did you do this to me?" lol


----------



## Dressagelover2

haha jess! I remember that! that was so funny. It was a nice house though But there's no swamp there....
lol


----------



## Sunny

So I'm hoping to sell my current saddle as a package, so the saddle, bridle, bit, reins, girth, leathers, and irons all together. Then, using the money from that and with my graduation money, I plan to buy Wintec's new close contact. I can use it until Sun and I start showing rated, which will be some time. I'm excited. 

After that I'm dreaming of Bates' Hunter Jumper.  :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Dressagelover2 said:


> haha jess! I remember that! that was so funny. It was a nice house though But there's no swamp there....
> lol


 lol! Hey it's sunny! Maybe you can come to the barn with me. I might go, and you wanted to hang out. call me later!


----------



## RockandRide

Its awesome that you get to ride whenever you want as long as the weather is good! I can't do that because we live so far away. I would love to see that video though


----------



## TaMMa89

Kaila, have some raw garlic. I bet it was the thing that cut durability of my cold that I had very recently.


----------



## saskhorse

I really wonder if this will make it to 1 million, but hay, worth a shot.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ahh!! I can't even say how happy I am!! Both with the weather and with Cheyenne!! I woke up a few minutes ago with the sun streaming through my windows! Yesterday it was okay so I went to the barn and worked Cheyenne around the barrels with a friend. It was hullarious. I'm still new to barrel racing and Cheyenne's been doing it for a long time, but I was just trotting around the barrels and when I went around the last one I cantered but Cheyenne throws her head up and down because I'm pulling her back. If I had let her have her head she would've galloped at full speed across the arena lol! I did let her loose once and it was SOOO much fun!! I just went "ttsssssssssssssssss" and she was galloping across! It was awesome!! I wanna see someone else ride her around the barrels and see how fast she can go! Maybe next time I get a riding lesson I'll ask to do barrels. Her owner wants me to try going into some gymcanas so I want lots of practice! Maybe I'll see if my friend can go with me today as well and then we can work on them again and she can show me some other games that they play at gymcanas. She's shown me the egg stomp already... there are other ones though that I have no clue what they are!


----------



## Katesrider011

It's a pretty day here too. I have a flight lesson, and the day couldn't be more perfect for flying!


----------



## Sunny

It's gorgeous here, too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

I KNOW ITS AWESOME HERE! Its like winter is finally done because I went outside without a coat and it felt GREAT! There was only a tiny breeze so I didn't get too warm or cold. By the time I ride next its gonna get ruined I bet.

Cheyenne-Thats AWESOME! I bet you'll have fun doing the barrels!

I am at the library right now because my sister and cousin wanted to go to a program so I am here with them. I didn't want to watch so I went on the computer.


----------



## Sunny

Headed to the barn to work with Sunbun. Maybe get some "riding" in. Fingers crossed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

Totally flying right now!

I got on Sunny today, completely astride, and my brother led us around the paddock twice. Didn't even bat an eyelash! 

I know it doesn't sound like much, but I can't explain how awesome it felt to finally be on her completely and "ride." So awesome. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dressagelover2

I'm so happy! I get to ride today on the horse I ride for the first time in months!!


----------



## RockandRide

Thats awesome for ALL of you! Im mostly bored. I can't wait for next5 Saturday! The last Saturday in March because my lessons start up again. Then on the first Saturday in April, we have our Easter egg hunt on horseback! Its sooo much fun!


----------



## lildonkey8

It's gorgeous over here!


----------



## RockandRide

Oh NO! Tomorrow is the last day of break  Then back to school on Monday!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I didn't get to ride :'( So sad. There wasn't going to be anyone there so I couldn't ride.  I had to walk the fat dog instead.


----------



## lildonkey8

Rock and Ride I am _GETTING THE SILKIES!!!!!!_YAY! SO SIKED!


----------



## RockandRide

YAY! SILKIES! You should put up TONS of pictures! And then send one to me


----------



## lildonkey8

I'll put up MILLIONS of pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

good! If you put up millions we'll reach our goal- 1 million replies!


----------



## lildonkey8

hahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## PintoTess

Just finished a history test and don't think I did any good at all.


----------



## lildonkey8

oh don't think that way!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I'm sure you did fine PintoTess


----------



## Katesrider011

So I had my flight lesson today, it was so beautiful and we went to Muscle Shoals, Alabama because I wanted to look at the Politus Twin Turbo Prop my instructor flies that is based there. It was so much fun. 

And I can get my medical soon, and then I get to take my pre solo test next time and if I pass I get to do my first solo!


----------



## apachewhitesox

^^^ good for you sounds like fun. I wouldn't be game to do that lol.


----------



## Sunny

So you're flying an actual plane, Cory??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

once again: DOES ANYONE WANT TO BE MY EMAIL PENPAL?! PLEASE PM ME!


----------



## RockandRide

Katesrider011 said:


> So I had my flight lesson today, it was so beautiful and we went to Muscle Shoals, Alabama because I wanted to look at the Politus Twin Turbo Prop my instructor flies that is based there. It was so much fun.
> 
> And I can get my medical soon, and then I get to take my pre solo test next time and if I pass I get to do my first solo!


Thats AWESOME! I want to fly a plane but I am always scared that the person teaching me is going to be a secret spy getting me to drive them places. OR. They will have a heart attack and we would run out of gas and we would crash.

Yepp.


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> So you're flying an actual plane, Cory??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep, sure am. Just a single engine Cessna 152



RockandRide said:


> Thats AWESOME! I want to fly a plane but I am always scared that the person teaching me is going to be a secret spy getting me to drive them places. OR. They will have a heart attack and we would run out of gas and we would crash.
> 
> Yepp.


Haha I'm not concerned about my instructor being a spy. I've known him for years. I did however worry that he'd have a heart attack or something, but not anymore because I'm so far along that I know how to land a plane, and the emergency frequency where I can contact to have an paramedic waiting. We learned all about safety on day one. 

I'm more worried about crashing, but you have to put that fear past you. We were practicing engine cuts once and finding fields to land, well actually just do a low pass, cause we can't land in private property unless it is a real emergency. It was my second day and as we made the low pass the instructor told me not to raise the flaps all at once, but I got in a hurry and was zoned out. I raised the flaps all at once, and we stalled and came within inches of clipping a tree. That was the only time I was ever scared. Other than that I'm totally fine. 

Haha sorry that was kinda long


----------



## Walkamile

Congrats on the flying KRider! My brother is a pilot and has taken me up many times. I love flying, but definitely do not want the responsibility of flying. Very impressive! Have fun and be safe!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Are there any barrel racers out there who would be able to give me some tips? I posted a thread about it, but I haven't gotten many replies.


----------



## RockandRide

I pretend to barrel race in my house but that doesnt count does it? 

My cousins over and were going to the science centre. 

Llalalalalalalala Mint ice cream tastes funny


----------



## Katesrider011

So I just had wreck today! The people were in a blind spot and I went and Wham! Then the next thing I know an airbag smacks my face. That kinda hurt, too. But I'm okay. The people were ****ed at me at first, but then were all Are you okay, man? Don't be nervous, sorry for our reactions. Then I waited for the paramedics to come check me out. I'm just glad it wasn't like my sister's wreck a couple of years ago. She head on'd with a drunk driver, and managed to come away unharmed. 

My mom is taking it harder than me. I'm back to normal and she's over there like are you okay now? I'm completely fine.


----------



## Sunny

Glad to hear you're okay!


That's awesome about the planes. I wish I wasn't terrified of heights. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm glad you're okay, Katesrider. Situations like that can be very frightening but luckily it turned out well that time.

I guess your mom is upset because you're her baby and seeing your baby in that dangerous situation can be very upsetting. Give her time and show everything will be okay and I bet she'll be okay too.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Its good your ok katesrider

We had a truck ram us up the bum once in the rain. His excuse was I couldn't see you stopping. The only reason no one got seriously hurt was because we had a trailer on. I still hate having trucks behind me when driving they freak me out.


----------



## lildonkey8

the silkies came! SO SO SO SO SO HAPPY!


----------



## RockandRide

YAY! Are you going to post pictures? How many?


----------



## Sunny

I've only ever been in one wreck, as a passenger. We were T-boned on my side, but I only received a mild concussion, thankfully.



Yet another gorgeous day, today!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

I got two chicks...Can't post pics on this computer...maybe some other time!


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> I've only ever been in one wreck, as a passenger. We were T-boned on my side, but I only received a mild concussion, thankfully.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another gorgeous day, today!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is the second wreck I've been in, the first one was not my fault. My poor truck. The only thing now is my cheek is hurting a bit from the airbag, but that's it.


----------



## Sunny

I hate cars. I hate riding in them, I hate driving them. They terrify me. 
Too bad we can't just ride our horses around. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

^^^ I am 100% with you on that


----------



## lildonkey8

riding the horseys would be nice...but I'd still wants cars for long-distance transportation.


----------



## apachewhitesox

This has nothing to do with horses but I think this is hilarious and should be watched lol


----------



## PintoTess

I am tired and not feeling great, friend doesn't give a care about how I feel (maybe 2 do) and I am over school!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Oh I hope it gets better with your friend. I know how you feel about school. I have an english oral due that I only have 1 week to write woohoo


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Gyahhh!!! I'm having like the best few days of my life since Friday!!
Friday: I went to the barn at night and rode Cheyenne! We did the barrel pattern and worked a lot and it was one of the best training sessions I've ever done with her!!
Saturday: Went to the barn again to work. Got my chores done quickly with my mom's help and then rode Cheyenne for an hour with her owner. Worked on side passing (which will come in handy for gymcanas) and getting her head  Then we went out for my brother's birthday- we went shopping then went out for dinner then went bowling!
Sunday- it's STILL SUNNY!!! YAY!!! I'm going to go to church and then go to the barn and my mom's going to take pictures of me! YAY!!


----------



## lildonkey8

congrats. Cheyenne!


----------



## PintoTess

I just want to crawl up in a ball and cry.


----------



## lildonkey8

why tess?


----------



## PintoTess

Im sick of not keeping up with school, Im sick of no one caring, Im sick of working and not seeing my horse, Im sick of not having seen my sister for 9 years, Im sick of life altogether!
No one even tries to know how I feel, they just jump to conclusions like "She is in a mood". No one cares! And the only person that does care is hours away from me


----------



## RockandRide

Im sorry! I won't say I know how you feel because I don't and that wouldn't make you feel better. So instead I am saying, if you ever need to talk feel free to pm me and I am always open to hugs  i really hope you feel better and I am praying for you


----------



## lildonkey8

Tess I am so so so so so sorry! I get that feeling all the time....You hate your friends for not caring, you want to curl up in a ball and cry your heart out  , and you just can't stand anyone talking to you without shouting your so frustrated!

Yeah, I get that a lot...but it goes away...trust me


----------



## PintoTess

I guesss so. But then again it has been going on for ages, I just want to see my friend in QLD. Thats all.


----------



## Katesrider011

It'll be okay Tess, trust me. I've been there done that. Sometimes I still feel the same way. I'm horrible at school academics. Hell I might not graduate. Life's hard, and things aren't easy. You always have to find a way to be happy, even if things aren't always going right for you. 

I care about you, does that count?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

awww soooooo sorry Tess


----------



## PintoTess

I guess it does.


----------



## Katesrider011

Aww, Tess :hug: 

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## RockandRide

Im really sorry Tess  I hope you feel better soon and know that we all care about you!


----------



## Sunny

Feel better, Ellen. <3


Rode Sun again today. She did great, of course. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

I think I found a brand on Benny today. But I'm not sure. It's just some straight stripes, like it's an old firebrand over grown. So I'm gonna try shaving it.


----------



## lildonkey8

Oh my poor Tanoka! Today she got out while we were at my mom's shop and cut herself:sad:.....My poor thing is bleeding like heck...you should see her stall floor. I can't believe it! My poor baby has a gauze on her hind-left foot now! If we, I mean, I had just fed her a good amount before going away for 5-6 hours this wouldn't have happened!

I just wanna cry my heart out, I was the one who fed her this morning. I feel like it's ALL MY FAULT!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Awww give her hugs for me I'm sure you will help her get better soon. We all learn from out mistakes, I'm sure it wasn't your fault she actually got out.


----------



## lildonkey8

But she was so hungry since I didn't feed her well she shoved and shoved and shoved until she finally got out and the main gate wasn't closed! Geez for all I know she could've been plotting along Roche Harbor RD right now!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh man! That record of sunlit days busted. It's raining now


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh my gosh you guys have gotta hear these songs! My dad saw these guys at a worship conference that he was at! It's the Michael Gungor band! They're a GREAT christian band! I LOVE them!!! This is Ancient Skies: 



 
This is God is not a White Man (this one's SOO cute!!) 



 
And this one's Say So!


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm sorry for Tanoka, lildonkey.

I had my first internship day at child protection (college things). Gosh I love that.

I also found & bought Kyra Kyrklund's guide book about riding. Absolutely a quality book.


----------



## RockandRide

Cheyennes mom - those songs are soo cool! Are you Christian? I am too!
That sucks about the rain! It is raining here too! I was soo dissapointed!

Lil'donkey-Im so sorry about what happened  You found her and she's safe, thats what matters. Dont cry over spilt milk! Im sure she forgives you (even though it is not your fault) and loves you still!


----------



## PintoTess

I really need to see my friend right now and it seems as if she is falling away from me slowly.


----------



## RockandRide

Im so sorry Tess  How far away is your friend?


----------



## PintoTess

She lives in Victoria but she is in QLD now. I met her over the horse forum


----------



## RockandRide

Thats sad  I wish I could help you but I dont know how...and I am not sure I can...I am very sorry  Do you think you could phone her or email her?


----------



## lildonkey8

ohh who is she? Maybe I know her...on here :hug:


EDIT: that was for pintotess's previous post


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Wow! Why are so many people sad!! It's raining here and at RockandRide's place, PintoTess misses her friend, and lildonkey's horse got hurt!! What's next!?

RockandRide- yep I sure am christian!  And I'm proud to be one! Cool you are too!! It seems there are a lot of christians over the forum! 

PintoTess- aww I'm sorry.

lildonkey8- aww! Glad your horse is okay! What a relief!


----------



## lildonkey8

now I really miss my mom! A ton! Help us Cheyenne! Your happy! Spread that on us!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

lildonkey- Where's your mom? Haha what am I, the happy little spirit? lol!  hmmm... trying to think of something happy... Have you guys seen the Duck Song? lol here it is! It makes me laugh! It's totally appropriate! For like everyone! Even four year olds could watch this!




and here's the second one: 



and the last one! 



and this always makes me laugh- they are talking animals


----------



## lildonkey8

my mom is in Mexico...LUCKY HER!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha I love those duck songs.


I'm so bummed I have exams next week and I don't think I'm going to do well. I think I'm going to at least fail english or chemistry or maybe even both.


----------



## lildonkey8

My mom is either gonna be home Thursday or Friday and time isn't passing too well...what am I gonna do?! 

Me and my dad took Tanoka out yesterday...It went well.


----------



## RockandRide

Stay strong until your mom come home lil'donkey! Talk to us to keep you company!

Cheyenne-Hahahahaha! I love those songs, I am going to sing them to my friends hehehehe! Ya, i am proud to be Christian too 

Apache-Your going to do amazing! Just study hard and youll ace, it! I know that for sure.

TODAY IS VERY HAPPY! I DONT KNOW WHY! I WAS SMILING ALLL DAAAY! YAY!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^haha glad you're happy! finally someone's happy! I'm now happy too because the sun is trying to peek out of the clouds and I get to go to the barn today! Even though I have to work, still. There are 2 new horses there! one's name is Brew (I think that's how you spell it...it's either Brew or Brue. Either way, it starts with a Br and rhimes with Stew lol) and the other's name is Checkers! Brew is more friendly, but Checkers is SO gorgious!! Brue looks like Cheyenne though I'm mad about that lol! But anyways today I acually get to meet them because I have to muck out all the stalls so I get to go in their paddocks and see them! I've patted Brew already, but I haven't met Checkers yet. She didn't even come to get a homemade treat from me! Wow!! Strong minded horse! lol!


----------



## Katesrider011

Heh, everyone is sad, and I'm actually happy for once. :/


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^haha! Well me and RockandRide are happy now... AHH!!!! I can see the blue sky now!!!! YESSS maybe I'll get to ride!!
Oh yeah I mentioned a while ago how me might be moving... well...we're moving!!! On April 12th!! We found that out yesterday that our offer was accepted!! Bahh!!! That's so weird that my parents just went out to look at open houses just for fun and for my cousin and we ended up buying the darn house! lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

grr someone is trying to convince me to get a new saddle because mine is pinching Cheyenne 'SOOO bad'. It's not that bad. It's a tiny bit tight but not even close to tight enough that it would hurt anything and the inside is totally fine it's just a tiny bit of leather that is flipped in a bit that is making it look like it's pinching so much. It's not pinching though. I'm starting to get defensive! I wouldn't do anything to hurt Cheyenne and if it was pinching that bad then I wouldn't have it but it's not pinching. I even had my trainor, Cheyenne's owner, to check it out and she said that it's fine and it won't hurt anything and I told the person that and they said some more stuff but they put quotation marks on 'trainor' which is pretty much saying that she's no good. Grrr! What do I say now? I told her that it's not as bad as it looks in the pictures and she's like 'honestly I think it is as bad as it looks.' but it's not with that pad on there. she's like 'if you keep that saddle on there then you might get a change of attitude from your horse for hurting her' and I'm thinking 'no it's not going to change her additude because it's not hurting her so would you just give it up. cheyenne's owner and I aren't that stupid.' I didn't acually say that but that's what I'm thinking. What do I say now?? I don't wanna get really mad and tell her to give it up because that's what I would've done a while ago and I am trying to stop getting so angry like that. I need advice guys!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

phew! Someone saved me! I just answered that person not the saddle person lol!


----------



## PintoTess

got a new pic from the show to share. Extremely blurry cos I took a photo of a photo and posted it on here:wink:


----------



## apachewhitesox

haha it still looks nice


----------



## RockandRide

Ya it still lookes nice Tess  I guess you are happy now?

Cheyenne-Thats sooo awesome that you got the house! i wish i could live there...
What colour is checkers? We have a whole new load of horses at our barn. Mostly they are starting to get trained, and some are rescue horses! I love one of ours but the only problem is, she is kind of snippy.


----------



## PintoTess

^^ No not realy. Mum can't be bothered to take me to pony club this weekend and I want to go


----------



## RockandRide

That really sucks! I know what you mean about the barn though. We live so far away that we cant go whenever and it takes soooo long. If I want to go on weekdays, It has to be when my parents have a day off work.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

RockandRide- yeah it's pretty cool! Checkers is...I forget. lol I've only seen her once without her blanket. Somekind of grey. Maybe a dun or something? Not sure. She has a very pretty white face though!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

nice picture PintoTess!!


----------



## TaMMa89

I like that photo, PT


----------



## PintoTess

Thanks lol. I just wish it wasn't so blurry


----------



## Katesrider011

PintoTess said:


> Thanks lol. I just wish it wasn't so blurry


 It's still a nice pic


----------



## PintoTess

HAha I like it


----------



## RockandRide

I dont see the blurriness  Happy ice creamness


----------



## lildonkey8

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! My pony likes peppermints!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

My emotions went from happy to annoyed to happy to glad to exasperated to dissappointed to almost glad to annoyed to mad to relaxed to angry to the-point-when-I-was-so-mad-that-I-was-crying to relieved to mad to happy to relaxed to a-little-dissappointed to fine. (oh btw angry is worse than mad)


----------



## lildonkey8

does anyone agree that if you don't give clear instructions _not to put up a horse_(and you don't even bring up the subject) you should make the person that put the horse up clean the dusty,dirty,poopy,smelly,stinky and poopy chicken coop because of _*your*_ words?

If you do, you agree with my dad
If you don't you agree with me


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Huh?


----------



## apachewhitesox

Yeah is there any chance you could explain that again that made no sense to me ???


----------



## lildonkey8

My dad (yesterday) got out our horse, Blue, and trimmed her hooves, then he came in and said to me "Go brush Blue" then sat on the computer. So I went out and brushed her (with no clue he wanted to ride her when I was done) and when I was done I put her up (I wasn't supposed to.). So I went back in and this is how the conversation went:
_Me: Hey Dad.
Dad: What did you do with her?
Me: Brushed her and put her up...
Dad: You put her up?! Did I tell you to do that?!
Me: No.....
D: Get out there and clean the chicken coop for about 30 minutes okay?
M: Okay dad
D: Okay?
M: Alright!_
So there I am cleaning up out totally stinky chicken coop mumbling to myself saying, "this is all his fault...why am I out her?...He should be doing this...." and on and on and on. (yeah, dad, if you read this, I got kind of up set, it REALLY stinked in there...) But finally my friend came over and gave me a little help....Whaddiya know? She likes farm work!


----------



## Katesrider011

Lil Donkey: Things aren't always easy. Although your dad might not have been clear, but it is good to clean up stuff like that. It teaches you responsibility, and at your age that is a very good trait to have.


----------



## lildonkey8

yeah, true, but he made me do it because of his own words!


----------



## Katesrider011

Cause once you get a job (years from now), your boss might have a bad day and do something similar to what your dad did. With him being your boss, you need to learn to do it anyway, so you can keep your "job." ;-)


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I. Am. So. Sick. Of. Snow.

Just last week it was nice and sunny out, highs in the 50's, most of the snow was melted. Now from yesterday, last night, and this morning, we've once again accuired 5 foot snow drifts. Plus, it was snowthunder so all last night it was lightning and thundering something crazy. And I was finally getting on a regular schedule with Lakota. Pretty much every school in the area of our newsstation is closed today and we were snowed in, so my mom's home from work. My dad just took the Dodge out and smashed his way through the snow so he could get to work.


----------



## Dusty1228

TheRoughrider21 said:


> I. Am. So. Sick. Of. Snow.
> 
> Just last week it was nice and sunny out, highs in the 50's, most of the snow was melted. Now from yesterday, last night, and this morning, we've once again accuired 5 foot snow drifts. Plus, it was snowthunder so all last night it was lightning and thundering something crazy. And I was finally getting on a regular schedule with Lakota. Pretty much every school in the area of our newsstation is closed today and we were snowed in, so my mom's home from work. My dad just took the Dodge out and smashed his way through the snow so he could get to work.


 
You got SNOW last night? Oh, that is verrrrry bad! Here I was complaining because of the cold and rain, and you got SNOW! I guess I should be grateful. I think I would have seriously just covered my head and gone back to bed until it melted. I can't DEAL with winter anymore! How frustrating!


----------



## Katesrider011

We're having 78*F weather here, I'm loving it. Sorry to brag


----------



## Dusty1228

Katesrider011 said:


> We're having 78*F weather here, I'm loving it. Sorry to brag


That's just RUDE!!!! :lol: Soooo jealous!


----------



## RockandRide

I know! was sooo excited for spring and then down comes the snow. Its not too crazy but it is FREEZING! We are all outside and shivering..


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I spent all evening painting, sanding, and sorting out toys. Today I have to rake leaves put them in the trailor, probably do more painting... Wow this is going to be a long couple of weeks. Not to mention my barn work! It'll be great to take a break eventually and just ride. Yesterday my ride was horrible! Read my last post and you'll see how quickly my additude changed from 10:30am to around 4:30pm


----------



## Katesrider011

I have a summer job this summer the WHOLE summer, 8 hours a day, and off on weekends. So I won't have much of a free summer this year, so don't complain  But the 230 bucks a week will be soooo worth it.


----------



## RockandRide

What happened during the ride? I didnt really understand the other post. That sucks about all the work, but I would love to do that because I get to be around horses. I may get to help out at the barn for an hour for the next month or so.....hopefully it works out.

Questions for everyone: Go to 2 weeks of camp and just be a groom for my friend next year. Or. Go to one week of camp and try showing next year?

Thanks!


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Katesrider011 said:


> We're having 78*F weather here, I'm loving it. Sorry to brag


I am in extremely jealous. I shoveled snow at 7 this morning and now its almost 12 and we have another 6 inches out there. I'll take a picture of all the snow while I'm out there. 

I was supposed to go to wokr today since I didn't have school but yeah...I'm not driving in this. I really just wanna go to the stables and cuddle with Lakota and clean his tack and brush him up good but my mother's banned me from doing that too, even though the barn is only like 3 miles away. =/ Snow snow go away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luvs2jump

Think come tomorrow, if I don't get on a normal sleep pattern I'm screwed. After all must 2 years of being off of work and going back to school, Friday I go back to work even though it's from 9-2 for new employee origination. Monday training starts from 9-5:30. No more staying up to the wee hours of the morning. 
Just happy to be going back.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Katesrider- haha! We're getting ready to move so that's why I have all this work. You're lucky that you get payed for it though lol!

RockandRide- well I was so happy at the beginning of the day! I mean I got to go to the barn, I went to find that my work was done for me, one of the new horses came right up to me (the one that doesn't come up to anyone), the other new horse was being such a sweetheart, Sage (the 11hh pony) was lying down and sleeping and looked SOO cute, there were 2 people to chat with while I did my work, after my work I took Cheyenne out and she stood there like a charmer and hardly moved at all for me, she even lifted up her hooves without a fuss, her owner let me help her with the colt, and then things started getting a bit annoying.
Cheyenne lost SO much of her winter coat that I could've slept there on the ground and I wouldn't have known that it was pavement under all the hair (I couldn't even get it all in one picture! I did get some pics of it though) and it just wouldn't stop coming out so I spent more than an hour just grooming her. Then my mom came to see if I needed more time or if I was done with my ride and I wasn't and then Cheyenne's owner fed the horses while I was on my ride. 
Well Cheyenne,the stubborn pony she is, saw that all the other horses were being fed while she was being worked. So she decided that she wasn't going to do anything for me. So I walked her around to warm her up and then collected her head and asked her for a trot. No response. Again. Nope. I used the crop. All she did was stomp her back foot in a warning that if I kept pushing her then she'd buck. Now something that you should know about Cheyenne's owner before I continue is that she's not extremely harsh to the horses, but she believes in respect so if one of the horses refuse to behave for her she gives them a smack and then continues until they do what she wants them to. This may seem really harsh, but don't judge her. She's really good to her horses and she knows to listen to them. She'll only smack them and stuff if they are being really stubborn and unreasonable. 
Anyways, Cheyenne was being really stubborn and unreasonable. Her owner saw that I was having trouble so she said "Jess, sit deep, tell her to get her butt moving and give her a smack" so I did, and Cheyenne decided that that wasn't good enough. So I did it again and she through her head up and lifted her back hoof as if saying 'this is your last warning kid' and I didn't care if she bucked so I did it again and of course she bucked. She did a few steps of trot and then stopped and knocked me off balance. I hit her again and kicked and clicked my tounge and she just through her head and tried to get the reins from my hands. 
By that time I was getting SOO sick of her doing this. She'd done it 3 times before so I was kinda used to it. I feel really bad after how much I hit her when she does this cuz all she wants to do is eat, but still. She can eat after she respects me right? I'm not just going to sit there like a little kid and let her be the boss of me. 
So anyways I start yelling at her. That always gets her attention. I'd scream at her "Get going!!!" and I kick her and say "sssssssssssss!" like they do to get her going for games and then I hit her again with the crop and she bucks again. 
So I continue yelling at her "Get going Cheyenne! GO!!! Just trot!!" and after she does nothing the yelling gets worse and worse (her owner had left for inside the house after she gave me instructions because she knew that if Cheyenne kept behaving like that then I'd wanna be alone so that I can yell and cry. She knows that I never wanna be seen doing that.) and I start saying "Stop being an idiot and start behaving, Cheyenne!! Don't be such a brat!!" and then eventually I start getting her trotting and I relax a little bit but her trot is so uneaven like she's trying to get me annoyed so that i'll get off and let her eat but I push her into a canter and she bucks, throws her head down and canters on the wrong lead so I bring her down to a trot and canter again and then it's okay so I let her go for a while 1 lap, 2 laps, 3 laps, and then I bring her into a trot and try to get her head. But noooo. 
She stops suddonly and knocks me off balance (I hadn't been in an english saddle for a while so that's why I'm losing my balance so much) and so I let her stop and try to get her head because her neck was so straight and I didn't have as much control over her and my arms were straight out so I wasn't riding well so yeah I got her head but whenever I got her to move she'd throw it back up again. So I decided that I'd work on that later after I get her to listen to me. 
so I walk her out a bit and I try to get her trotting again after a while. But of course she doesn't want to so the whole process repeated. Eventually I got SO sick of it that I started crying and grumbling stuff like "I hate this. Why does she have to act this way to me. Why is she being so stupid? I wish she'd just stop. I could be doing other stuff right now; I could be reading or listening to music peacfully or I could be on horseforum. I don't want to ride this horse right now. I love her, but if she's not going to pay attention to me then I might as well be doing something else. What am I saying? I love riding. Just this horse is making me so angry right now. Think of a plan. What happened last time she did this? Great last time she through a buck and then was great the rest of the ride so I rewarded her by getting off and letting her eat. That's what I'll do." 
So now that I was more relaxed then I tried getting her going without yelling at her, but using calm words and stuff instead. But that was really hard since while I was saying things nicely she was throwing her head up and down and stomping her hooves and her ears were back. Eventually I kicked her and tapped her with the crop and she got moving a little bit. 
But then she started being mean again and so I got mad again and the whole process of the bucking went all over again. whenever she did a trot and a canter I'd let her go back down to a walk and let her stretch her neck to reward her. Eventually she realized that all she had to do was do what i said and then she decided to do it without a fuss. Once she did it without driving me insane I got off her and let her go eat.
So yeah. That's how my ride went. Pretty bad eh? Now I feel so ashamed for hitting her so much and calling her an idiot and a brat. I did the right thing though right? I mean with the rewarding?
Please don't start judging me and her owner for all the hitting I did and what I called her. I got SOO mad!! I don't have as much self-control as it might seem I guess.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Whoa!! That's a lot longer than I thought it would be!! wow!!


----------



## Katesrider011

^^You should be a writer


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^haha! I do write books lol! I'm working on one that has 81 full pages! And it's not even close to being finnished yet. I'm NOT publishing it though this is jsut what I do in my spare time lol


----------



## TaMMa89

Also we got a little snow in the last night.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Here's some pictures....hopefully it stops snowing soon. I miss Lakota so bad. If it keeps snowing like this though, I doubt we'll have school tomorrow. But, I'd honestly rather have school than not be able to see my Kota Bear.


----------



## PintoTess

Going riding this weekend with my friend. Having a horsey sleepover and then some dressage practice


----------



## Cheyennes mom

roughrider- it's pretty though!!


----------



## RockandRide

Cheyenne- Wow that was rough! Atleast you finally got her to do what you wanted! Thats awesome that you write, because so do I! I never finish though...I just cant. I understand what you mean about your owner because, my co-owner is like that too. So I get it 

Wow, we are snowed right through too....You wouldnt believe there wasnt a site of snow yesterday if you looked outside today.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Cheyennes mom said:


> roughrider- it's pretty though!!


Honestly, it was pretty the first 2 times it snowed. Now its sickening.

RandR-agreed! On Saturday it was a glorious day, Sunday it rained/hailed, Monday it was ok, Tuesday all you-know-what broke lose in the skies and now we're back to 2 feet of snow. =(


----------



## RockandRide

Ya! Saturday and Sunday was ok. Monday was rain. Tuesday was gloom but it was warm and nice. Wendesday (today) It snowed th WHOLE day and we walked home me and my friend and we couldnt see infront of us!


----------



## lildonkey8

Chris I emailed you the chicky piccys!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

RockandRide said:


> Cheyenne- Wow that was rough! Atleast you finally got her to do what you wanted! Thats awesome that you write, because so do I! I never finish though...I just cant. I understand what you mean about your owner because, my co-owner is like that too. So I get it
> 
> Wow, we are snowed right through too....You wouldnt believe there wasnt a site of snow yesterday if you looked outside today.


 yeah! I always make sure that I don't let her take advantage of me. If she's not paying attention I'll make her pay attention and when she does good then she gets to go in.  I had to do this stuff before my last show too! Although she payed listened to me after a few smacks and then I let her go in.
cool! We have so much in common I don't think I could count all the stuff!! yikes!! You can't finnish and I can't write short stories lol! Teachers always say "write a short story about blah blah blah" and everyone's like "Oh Jess you'll ace this!" and I'm like "No I won't it's a short story. I don't do short stories." lol!
yeah. it's kinda awquard when they are getting mad at a horse don't you think? Cuz you just kinda stand there. That colt that she has is SOO scared of the dressage crop it's so weird! He's never taken a beating from it or anything. Cheyenne isn't scared of it, but she's very well aware of it when it's there.


----------



## lildonkey8

These are my chickies I got! I finally got pics!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

sorry lildonkey I don't think they showed up. they didn't for me anyways.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I cant see the pictures


----------



## PintoTess

^^ No, neither.


----------



## lildonkey8

shoot, well if anyone wants it I can forward the email to you but you need to give me your email address for it


----------



## Sunny

I have the worst case of Senioritis. But less than two months until graduation!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

congrats!


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I don't know if anyone else watches American Idol but I just have to say, Scotty McCreery makes my spidey senses get all tingley. =D Mark my words, he will win American Idol. <3


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> I have the worst case of Senioritis. But less than two months until graduation!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Haha me too! I can't wait for graduation!


----------



## apachewhitesox

^^^I'm with you two I can't wait to graduate though I don't know what I'm going to do when I do


----------



## apachewhitesox

Has anyone heard of Kate Miller-Heidke and if so do you like her???


----------



## PintoTess

Shes not too bad,


----------



## apachewhitesox

I think she's pretty good I love shake it and the facebook song hehe


----------



## lildonkey8

TheRoughrider21 said:


> I don't know if anyone else watches American Idol but I just have to say, Scotty McCreery makes my spidey senses get all tingley. =D Mark my words, he will win American Idol. <3


Oh I watched American Idol last night...Scotty is a winner!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh I know! Lots of people did good last night! I like Scotty, Pia, Lauren (but apparently she didn't do good last night. I didn't see her), Hailey, James, and that's all I can remember right now lol. I usually don't like Naima, but she did good last night.


----------



## lildonkey8

I just watched him lol


----------



## Katesrider011

Sorry guys, but I dislike American Idol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

lildonkey- haha! Nice! Ooh! It's nice again! It better stay nice for a while.
katesrider011- GASP!! how dare you lol jk!


----------



## lildonkey8

Cheyennes mom said:


> katesrider011- GASP!! how dare you lol jk!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Hahahaha :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## PintoTess

I don't watch miuch T.V. Why watch TV when you hsve a horse?


----------



## RockandRide

I agree with you ^^^^^
But I dont have a horse so i am mostly on here. I dont watch tv either and I dont watch American Idol either because...well I just dont.


----------



## Katesrider011

PintoTess said:


> I don't watch miuch T.V. Why watch TV when you hsve a horse?


I don't watch much tv anymore either, because there's like never anything worth watching on. Right now I can live without a tv at all, and just watch movies on my computer when I want to.


----------



## RockandRide

Thats true ^^^ You can do anything on the internet these days.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

PintoTess- yeah me neither. I just watch Heartland on sunday evenings and then I watch parts of American Idol sometimes.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

All the horses were nuts today. Seriously, 3 of them tried to kill me and the other ones were racing around their pasture like idiots. My BO/trainer sprained his ankle today, so I have to do a whole lot more chores for him than I normally do. This is gonna be interesting. And Monday, I have my FFA offcier interview...im so nervous lol.


----------



## PintoTess

Drawing at the moment, cos Im borrrred.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

i am on the horse forum at the moment hahaha lol


----------



## apachewhitesox

haha i never would have guessed ^^^^^


----------



## PintoTess

Happy but not too happy with it if you know what I mean?

I am taking drawing commissions if anyone wants one.....


----------



## Anneka

I luv horses! Who doesent?


----------



## Anneka

Cool drawind Pintotess


----------



## apachewhitesox

wow that is a great drawing pintotess. I would love a drawing from you but I can't


----------



## PintoTess

Thats all good. Not many people are really wanting them. They go for the better ones and who wouldn't lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Very nice PintoTess!! I posted on your thread already


----------



## lildonkey8

Does anyone want a cartoon of your horse? If that's the case than PM me and give me a picture!


----------



## Katesrider011

So I'm in a wind ensemble for band right now, and I got picked to be one of the leaders for it! I'm excited, but so nervous. I'm not much of a leader, and I'm socially awkward enough as it is. I wanted to be a leader in marching season, but I was never chosen to prove that I can do it. I have to help the rest out with a whole piece of music. This shall be interesting.


----------



## apachewhitesox

congratulations this will be a good chance for you to be leader and good luck I think you can do it.

Also I just had to say I think your avatar is really cute I love the little ears hehe


----------



## PintoTess

Good luck Kates, Yeah I saw you commented on my thread cheyenne, I am still to get around to yours ;P


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Congrats Kates! I'm sure you'll be a great leader.

Im hanging out with some friends tonight before I gotta do chores tomorrow and then my mom's shipping me off to my grandma's for the weekend cause there's gonna be some major parties this weekend cause 4 of my friends are turning 18 and 2 are turning 21. =P


----------



## apachewhitesox

I have a friend I haven't seen in a long tiem coming over tonight yay. We can probably go for a ride too woohoo


----------



## Katesrider011

Oh god it's nearly 3:30am and it's stormy. And big daddy right here can't sleep during storms


----------



## Anneka

My horse is sooooo unfit..... Be prepared to get into a new schedual, Banjo! ( my horse)
I play Cello. In our school's Jr strings i am the cello leader. I have to practise xtra hord! then we havethe yr 7 ensemble.... 4 violins 1 viola, 1 cello, me! then there is middle school orchestra. I am the only new cello player in that sooo... it is a bit scary!
Congatulations, kate! You should be an excellent leader!


----------



## Sunny

So glad it is the weekend. Mom is out of town, and my brother is going to see our dad today. I didn't want to go.
The boyfriend and I are going to chill at my house before he has to go to work tonight.

I'm getting very impatient about getting a new saddle. I'm tempted to go ahead and put it on eBay, even though I won't be ready to buy a new one until May.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Watched Diary of a Wimpy Kid 2 last night! It's a lot better then the first one. That one's stupid. Some kids from my school are background people in the second one!

It's so sunny but my parents haven't taken me to the barn since Tuesday when Cheyenne and I had our fight. We're too busy with 'selling-house-prep'. I get to go today though because I have to do chores though so that's exiting!!

Yesterday I couldn't get to sleep so I drew a whole bunch of horse pictures! Wanna see them?


----------



## lildonkey8

Yes! Of course we wanna see ur drawings Cheyenne!


----------



## glitterhorse

I want with all my heart to get my horse RIGHT NOW!!!! I have to wait till stupid april 18th. It's TORTURE not being able to ride!


----------



## lildonkey8

Why do you have 2 wait glitterhorse?! I couldn't live that long without riding


----------



## TaMMa89

Hmmm... my riding lesson in this morning wasn't a good one.


----------



## lildonkey8

Why? How? Tell us TaMMa!


----------



## TaMMa89

We did some jumping and the horse that I rode decided to take off a little. I ended up to ride her straight toward the wall of our indoor area several times so I could stop her. Then I got nervous which made her even more friskier and that made me more nervous etc... a snowball effect you know.


----------



## lildonkey8

This stuff is hilarious! Read it!
It's illegal in Marion, South Carolina, to tickle a female under her chin with a feather duster to get her attention while she's riding a horse.

In New York City, it is illegal to open or close an umbrella in the presence of a horse.

It is illegal to fish from horseback in Washington D.C, Colorado, and Utah.

Tennessee prohibits riders from lassoing fish.

A British law states that an Englishman must not sell a horse to a Scotsman.

Horses are required to wear hats in hot weather in Rasario, Argentina.

A fine of $25 can be levied for flirting. This old law specifically prohibits men from turning around on any city street and looking "at a woman in that way." A second conviction for a crime of this magnitude calls for the violating male to be forced to wear a "pair of horse-blinders" wherever and whenever he goes outside for a stroll.

In Guernee, Illinois, it is illegal for women weighing more than 200 pounds to ride horses in shorts.

In Kentucky, it is illegal for a woman to appear in a bathing suit on a highway unless she is: escorted by at least two police officers; armed with a club; or lighter than 90 pounds or heavier than 200 pounds. The ordinance also specifically exempts female horses from such restrictions.

In London, England, law required taxi drivers to carry a bale of hay on top of their caps to feed their horses. The law was in force until 1976.

In Arizona, it is illegal for cowboys to walk through a hotel lobby wearing their spurs.

In Raton, New Mexico, it is illegal for a woman to ride horseback down a public street with a kimono on.

In South Carolina, it is legal for adult males to discharge firearms when approaching an intersection in a non-horse vehicle to warn oncoming horse traffic.

A misworded ordinance in Wolf Point, Montana: "No horse shall be allowed in public without its owner wearing a halter."

In South Carolina, no horses are allowed into Fountain Inn unless they are wearing pants.

In Omega, New Mexico, every woman must "be found to be wearing a corset" when riding a horse in public! A doctor is required to inspect each woman to make sure that she is complying with the law.


Pennsylvania law states: ``Any motorist who sights a team of horses coming toward him must pull well off the road, cover his car with a blanket or canvas that blends with the countryside, and let the horses pass. If the horses appear skittish, the motorist must take his car apart, piece by piece, and hide it under the nearest bushes.''

In Hartsville, Illinois, you can be arrested for riding an ugly horse.

In the state of Queensland, Australia, it is still constitutional law that all pubs (hotel/bar) must have a railing outside for patrons to tie up their horse.

Pattonsburg, Missouri, Revised Ordinances, 1884: "No person shall hallo, shout, bawl, scream, use profane language, dance, sing, whoop, quarrel, or make any unusual noise or sound in such manner as to disturb a horse."

Abilene, Kansas, City Ordinance 349 declares: "Any person who shall in the city of Abilene shoot at a horse with any concealed or unconcealed bean snapper or like article, shall upon conviction, be fined."

Marshalltown, Iowa, it is against the law for a horse to eat a fire hydrant.

This is great!
HONEST HARRY'S NEW & USED HORSES

I can save you money on gas!

Alright folks, step right up! You don't want to pay $4.69 for gas, no problem, I have the perfect vehicle for you. Needs no gas, no oil, or even a battery, just a little grass and water will do these animals fine. Now everyone has different needs, so choose from the following models:

1. Trail Horse - Your average run around town animal. Has the energy to get where you are going, the brain to find the best way to go, big enough to carry the normal sized American.

2. The Arabian - perfect for those who travel long distances in a day and try to multi task while driving. Although the Arabian may not go to your home or office with out specific instruction, it WILL go somewhere.

3. The Draft - Calling all soccer moms. This big guy can carry the whole team, their gear and snacks. Just like the big machines, this guy will require more fuel, and his shoes will be more expensive than the compact model.

4. The Western Pleasure - The right car for the high end white collar workers. This animal works harder and requires more special knowledge so only the best can figure this out. Be sure to take your cell phone. You won't be stuck in traffic, you just won't be getting anywhere fast.

5. The Parelli - Salesmen, stay at home moms, and high school kids will all enjoy this dream. You can load him down with flapping Wal-mart bags, ask him to walk in places a horse won't fit, and you can dance with him as you listen to the latest tunes.

6. The Ranch - The most dependable animal available. He will go where ever you ask him to, at whatever speed is appropriate. You can tie him to the stop sign and he will be there when you get back. Best of all, this model has been specially engineered to be able to go without water for days and stay fat and slick by eating sagebrush and dead prairie grass.

Of course all models are available in base colors (sorrel, bay, black) Special order colors are available (dun, gray, palomino) and for an additional fee, custom paint jobs are also available (overo, tobiano, blanket, leopard).

No horse is sold with a warranty, however maintenance plans are available in the event brakes, steering, or accelerator fail.


Sorry for that....it's long


----------



## TaMMa89

We've one city here in Finland in which it's forbidden to ride naked on Sundays - the legend tells that the law has its roots back in history when our army still had horses and someone decided that it'd be a good idea to take the horses to swim on some warm Sunday - and then whole the company of horses and their less dressed riders rode during the city to the lake where they tended to swim. The law was applied on the next Monday.

Legend or truth - who knows :wink:. Actually there are even some pictures (nothing inappropriate) in that historical website. Pictures 48-50: Hei Hoplaa! - Hevoset ja niiden hoito


----------



## apachewhitesox

I went for a ride with my friend on Sam and Pepper and she wanted to ride Sam so I let her. Pretty much from the moment we got on he was taking off on her and had no brakes getting all hypo. Then we swapped horses so she could have some more fun. The moment I got Sam he behaved really well and didn't try to take off once. I was very happy even though he should behave for everyone. I was happy because he was being really good for me.


----------



## lildonkey8

Does anyone think I should join horse 4-H? My mom's hesitant...at first my dad thought "Great!" but now he is getting hesitant but no nearly as bad as my mom! But you get to have free stalls at the fair, and get into classes free...what do you think? Should I do it? I love the idea and my dad is pretty much saying "Don't worry about it tonight, wait till tomorrow"...


----------



## RockandRide

I think you should definitley go for the 4-H lildonkey! Youll learn soo much and it is very fun! 

I had a bad ride yesterday and I am still thinking how much better I could have done and stuff  I am bummed


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Showed yesterday on 2 different horses. I rode my trainer's horse in English after my trainer(who sprained his ankle on Thursday)decided the pain was too much and he couldn't ride. Then my friend did English but she was sick all week and she started feeling sick again so I jumped on her horse for Western. I didn't place cause my trainer's horse hadn't been riding for a week before I jumped on him and he spooked at everything and when a horse in front of us stopped suddenly, he almost ran into them and then reared up. Plus, my friend's horse is pretty green and has a lot to learn and there was like 22 people in every class which isnt really a lot but its a Beat the Winter Blues show and we were riding in an indoor, so it was. And when we were waiting on the rail for our turn in Eq, the snow fell off the roof and all the horse took off. I was _this _close to coming off, but I stayed on by some miracle. But it was fun. Today, we made maple syrup and I feel so sticky now lol. I got some in my hair so I'm gonna go shower in a few. Had a really fun weekend, but it flew by too fast.


----------



## lildonkey8

Waaaaaaa!!!!!!!!! My dad and my mom said "wait ANOTHER" year for horse 4-h ..........................I wanna poor my eyes out! ! I can't stand it! Last year they said "wait a year, your still getting used to having a horse" and now they're saying it AGAIN!  Why does EVERYTHING have to wait?! I hate it so much!!!!!!! I hate my life! Everything has to wait! Why?! It's SO annoying! I just wanna start! Get started! I get so excited then boosh! It get's put back! Why?! The sooner this happens, the sooner I won't get made fun of because "my horse doesn't suit me"...That's NOT true! She's great! Just because one kid see's me fall off my horse he thinks she doesn't suit me! It's stupid! And what's worse?! He goes around telling people! I hate it! It. Is. DUMB! I'm done! I give up! I hate the kid! Nobody could be worse! He tell's when you swear even though he swears! Who's he to talk!? I want to hide in a corner and never speak again. I hate my life! I hate my parents right now! I hate everything! I. AM. DONE! Finished! Bye-Bye! No More! Later! See y'all! I just can't face anyone now! NOPE! Not gonna! I don't gotta talk! But what's even worse? If we eat together; my parents will bring it up! :evil::evil::evil: How dare they?!
Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## apachewhitesox

Well the best you can do is ignore him and I suppose dont swear so that way he has nothing dob on you about. Don't worry if you fall and he tells everyone laugh it off I've fallin off my boy before does that mean we don't match of corse it doesnt these things happen. I hope writing it down made you feel better. Why dont you go spend some times with your horse that always makes me feel better even if he was the one to get on my nerves in the first place hehe. Oh and just think of all the good things you do have and you might realize how lucky you are, they might have a good reason for not wanting you to join 4-H this year. sorry if this comes across as me having a go at you it wasnt intended that way.


----------



## Sunny

Lildonkey, please don't say, "I hate my life." Be grateful you even have a horse at all. Or parents. Or a house to live in. Or food to eat.
There is so much to be thankful for, saying you hate life is just plain ignorant.

I know you're young, but it's never to early to learn that there is _always_ someone worse off than you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

Yes Sunny is right


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> Lildonkey, please don't say, "I hate my life." Be grateful you even have a horse at all. Or parents. Or a house to live in. Or food to eat.
> There is so much to be thankful for, saying you hate life is just plain ignorant.
> 
> I know you're young, but it's never to early to learn that there is _always_ someone worse off than you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have to agree. 

Lildonkey: I get made fun of a lot at school. I get called gay, or a girl and it's nothing to go hide in a corner about cause that's exactly what they want you to do. You just have to let it go because people who make fun are just immature. And waiting for something isn't the end of the world, trust me.


----------



## lildonkey8

Hey Guys, 
About my post; I just needed to rant...so don't make a big deal out of it KK?


----------



## Katesrider011

lildonkey8 said:


> Hey Guys,
> About my post; I just needed to rant...so don't make a big deal out of it KK?


Just know that there are people out there a whole lot worse off.


----------



## PintoTess

Lildonkey: there is always someoene worse off. I am in the same "I hate everything situation".

I am trying to find the me that has run off with the brumbies and IS NOT coming back.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Well I just had an all out war with the gate on our chook pen because it wouldn't close. Then my dog nearly killed me on the way down the stairs because he got under my feet gotta love him though. So thats my day so far haha


----------



## PintoTess

My day so far is......well have a guess.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Hmmmm school??


----------



## lildonkey8

I know on here I've been bugging you about commissions over seas!


----------



## PintoTess

Hell no LD!!! 

Yeah school lol. And im in a me mood at the moment. I have changed so much in the past 2 years, Im not me anymore.


----------



## apachewhitesox

figured its a monday normally i would be too but i dont have exams today so i dont have to go.

Hopefully its changing you for the better


----------



## PintoTess

No, for the worse. I am upset and angry.


----------



## Sunny

It's still Sunday, here. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

thats not good to hear Pintotess!!  oh well you will have to do some more awesome drawings to chear yourself up  .................at the moment i am drawing with my sister and watching Clare Lilly "The Six Scales" (it is all about contact with your horse and other riding things)


----------



## apachewhitesox

oh no about anything in particular pintotess. I'm about to put some pics up of the dog that nearly killed me down the stairs before maybe his cutenesss will make you feel better hehe


----------



## apachewhitesox

Here is Patch my little boy I love him to bits
I just took these and thought he looked cute


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

haahaha my sister just told me she had finished her drawing, I looked at it and she had forgotten to draw the eye haha LOL


----------



## apachewhitesox

oh my gosh i just realised he is giving me the evil eyes in the first pics


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

awww hes adorable


----------



## apachewhitesox

thank you


----------



## PintoTess

cute. I would do more drawings caitlin but I haven't got time. I have a job now so I am trying to make money to get my saddle and I need to do some drawing commissions to get some as well.

It is just life altogether than is making me like this.


----------



## Luvs2jump

Tess, it'll be OK, life's like a roller coaster, there's always going to be up and downs. Trust me on that one. 8-D


----------



## PintoTess

I hope so. It just has too many downs and not enough ups. I can't take it anymore. The whole world is against me. What to do in this crazy mixed up time that everyone calls life.


----------



## Katesrider011

It's hailing outside and im trying to sleep. It's the size of golf balls, I hate hail ESP when i want to sleep. It's also lightning bad.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I love that sort of weather except when it wrecks stuff. I normally dont have the trouble of it keeping me up though because I can sleep through quite a bit of noise lol


----------



## Katesrider011

apachewhitesox said:


> I love that sort of weather except when it wrecks stuff. I normally dont have the trouble of it keeping me up though because I can sleep through quite a bit of noise lol


Lucky you, I can't help but keep awake through this banging mixed with the loudest thunder ever!


----------



## apachewhitesox

but the stupid bit is the moment someone quietly walks into my room I wake up. I have to be practically dead to not wake up in a situation like that lol


----------



## Katesrider011

Hahaha thats pretty weird


----------



## PintoTess

I like rainy weather.....


----------



## apachewhitesox

Ahhh I think my legs might just fall off. I went for a bareback ride for half an hour on friday then an hour long ride on saturday and sunday. Then I went for another hour long bareback ride this arvo with lots of trotting and cantering. I dont think my legs are used to this much punishment hehe.


----------



## PintoTess

Hahah lol, just think of how much your balance is improving!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Yes that is definitely what Im thinking. Its like I enjoy the pain hehe. It started hurting almost straight away when I got on this arvo but I was like more more.


----------



## Sunny

I want to go for a long trail ride. I may do that this weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2

I had a good riding lesson today except at the end when Maestro decided to be a stubborn git. 
Jumped my first triple bar (about 1m high) and hog's back (80cm-ish) which went well.


----------



## RockandRide

Well, I am back from school. My friends and I practised more for our talent show and I guess it is going ok. We sound ok in the versus but eeeww on the chorus. We have to pull our act together because the audition is on Monday!


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I had my FFA Officer Interview today...I've never been so nervous in my life. i was bouncing around all day. But it's over with now and I think I did ok. I find out tomorrow during morning annoucnements...there's no way I'll be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## Tymer

I just ate a bowl of rice in about a minute...Now I feel sick. That was dumb.


----------



## rocky pony

Should have shared with me...lol I'm starving and my girlfriend has no food!!
I mean, I suppose I could get off my butt and go out and buy some...but that would be awfully hard.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

lildonkey8 said:


> Yes! Of course we wanna see ur drawings Cheyenne!


okay! I'll take some pictures of them in a bit and post them 


glitterhorse said:


> I want with all my heart to get my horse RIGHT NOW!!!! I have to wait till stupid april 18th. It's TORTURE not being able to ride!


ugh I know what you mean! Not right now, but I have felt your pain before! Especially when I was taking lessons before I started leasing!


apachewhitesox said:


> Here is Patch my little boy I love him to bits
> I just took these and thought he looked cute


awww cute dog!


PintoTess said:


> I like rainy weather.....


omg how dare you lol!


RockandRide said:


> Well, I am back from school. My friends and I practised more for our talent show and I guess it is going ok. We sound ok in the versus but eeeww on the chorus. We have to pull our act together because the audition is on Monday!


how'd you do! How'd you do!! I'm sure you did great! I still don't know the results of my talent show if I made it or not. :evil:

only 55 school days until summer!! Hooray!!! I can't wait!!

Had a GREAT ride on Cheyenne on Saturday!! So proud of her! she gave me her head nicely and acually gave me a slow trot that I could acually sit to!! Such a good girl!!

I've been working and working and working my butt off lately!! Most of my stuff is in boxes high up in the garage. My parents painted my room brown so now it's really boring.


----------



## RockandRide

My audition is NEXT Monday, I guess I should have put that in....but nothing yet. Our choir teacher is helping us tomorrow. How long do u have to wait for the results?

Summer, summer, summer, summer maybe if I keep chanting it will come sooner? Everything I want is in summer! Florida, camp, and soo much more!

Thats awesome with Cheyenne! Soon you two will be in the olympics


----------



## Cheyennes mom

RockandRide said:


> My audition is NEXT Monday, I guess I should have put that in....but nothing yet. Our choir teacher is helping us tomorrow. How long do u have to wait for the results?
> 
> Summer, summer, summer, summer maybe if I keep chanting it will come sooner? Everything I want is in summer! Florida, camp, and soo much more!
> 
> Thats awesome with Cheyenne! Soon you two will be in the olympics


oh. Yeah I just looked at when you wrote that lol oops.

haha chanting acually seems to work you know! Once me and my friends were chanting for sun and it suddonly appeared. Then I was watching heartland last night and Tim and Jack were talking in the barn and I wanted Tim to tell Jack that he has a son so me and my mom were chanting "Spill spill spill spill'' and he suddonly explained! lol!
so in that case SUMMER SUMMER SUMMER SUMMER lol!

haha I wouldn't count on that too soon lol but thanks!!


okay here are those drawings that I said that I'd show you lildonkey! Sorry about the terrible quality!








I kinda like this one:








I'm kinda happy with this one too!








not sure if this one's worth finishing:








EquusPeace draws these AMAZING cartoon horses and she showed a step by step one so I drew a colt at the barn named Phoenix:








and just for fun, here's one that I did in grade 4 lol!


----------



## PintoTess

Gahhhh, I hate maths lol. Who cares about the area and volume of a cylinder and pi=who cares!!!


----------



## RockandRide

Those pictures are amazing! I cant draw like that 

Yesterday Heartland was AMAZING! I enetered the contest, did you? I knew that was going to be how it turns out but I was hoping for a baby boy. I cant believe we have to wait the whole summer for the fifth season  After that they better keep making shows because I dont want them to stop


----------



## Cheyennes mom

thanks!! 

Oh my gosh I know!! I'm not sure that I like that kid, Shane, though. I hate how he said "Beginner? I'm not a beginner. Maybe yesterday, but not today." He's a major beginner though lol! I can't believe he wasn't wearing a helmet! He's such a beginner lol!
I haven't entered yet, but I will be soon! What name did you put in? I thought that they were going to name the baby Holly because that's what they did in the book, but then again in the book it was Scott and Lou that were married. Oh they better not stop! I'll be bawling if they do!!


----------



## PintoTess

Cute drawings <3


----------



## Cheyennes mom

thanks!!  Yours are better though!!


----------



## RockandRide

I will pm you the name.....its is TOP secret  Jokes! But, I will pm you. What are you naming them?

Shane is ok. He isnt trying to be full of himself, just trying to get confidence I guess.


----------



## PintoTess

Just got school needles. Didn't even feel then. Im anout to go back for another round lol!!! Not!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^yuck!! My arm was sore the whole week last time I got shots!!

RandR- I PMed yo back


----------



## PintoTess

Mine are fine, I want more!!lol


----------



## RockandRide

Cheyenne-I got it! I was about to sya that, but I was thinking that a lot of people would say that.


----------



## lildonkey8

cheyennes mom said:


> thanks!!
> 
> Oh my gosh i know!! I'm not sure that i like that kid, shane, though. I hate how he said "beginner? I'm not a beginner. Maybe yesterday, but not today." he's a major beginner though lol! I can't believe he wasn't wearing a helmet! He's such a beginner lol!
> I haven't entered yet, but i will be soon! What name did you put in? I thought that they were going to name the baby holly because that's what they did in the book, but then again in the book it was scott and lou that were married. Oh they better not stop! I'll be bawling if they do!!



oh i know the feeling! When i was on a b-ball team people that were worse ( and i mean way worse) were calling _*me*_ a bad player! Seriously! It's dumb!



Ot: Do you think it would be alright to enter a horse under a different show-name in the "fair" than what it _really_ is? I kinda wanna do it but...:-|


----------



## PintoTess

I don't know donkey.......what if another show horse has the same name as the one you want ot enter your horse under? Then your stufed


----------



## lildonkey8

Hey Tess......Could you by any chance do a edit on Picnik for an avie of Nokie?

This is Me (Kenzie) And Tanoka
Preferably a collage......BUT! YOU _*DON'T*_ HAVE 2 DO IT!


----------



## PintoTess

Ok sure  I will get the photos from your barn and do it now


----------



## lildonkey8

Uh, I just kinda gave you pics  :lol:


----------



## Katesrider011

Guys, My mom just got ****ed at me and thinks I'm a drug addict. She nearly slapped the Sh** out of me tonight and I don't know what for, I've never wanted to get away from here as much as I have tonight.


----------



## lildonkey8

Oh C*** seriously?! That is Dumb! Stupid! Crazy! Your mom shouldn't do that Kates! :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Katesrider011

Yes seriously, I wish I had my truck. but no i had to wreck it. I just want to go to a friend's house for a bit.


----------



## PintoTess

Sorry LD, I didn't see them


----------



## Sunny

Sorry that happened, Cory. 


Reminds me of a funny story.....
A couple years ago my boyfriend's mom found a pill on his floor while she was cleaning. She FLIPPED. She actually took it to a pharmacy and had it TESTED to see what it was! .... And it was ibuprofen. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

I'm sorry that happened to you Kate I hope things get better soon


----------



## PintoTess

Thats hillarious Sunny!!
I got my tetanus immunisations at school today and they had to ask me questions. One of them was: "Are you pregnant". I laughed and Im like "Uhhhh noooooo." Some stupid girl said yes and get sent to the school counsellor lol. Serves her right, she wasn't pregnant of course.


----------



## apachewhitesox

YAAAAYYY!!! I have a riding lesson tomorrow after school. I haven't had one in months. I have a new trainer this time and it will only be my second lesson on Sammy. I'M SO EXCITED


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Awesome


----------



## apachewhitesox

^^ I know hehe


----------



## RockandRide

Thats awesome! Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## PintoTess

School again. Great. I hate school


----------



## RockandRide

I hate school too  I just came back and I have a boat load of homeowrk...which I am stalling once again. I cant wait to ride...ugggh 3 more days


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Katesrider011 said:


> Guys, My mom just got ****ed at me and thinks I'm a drug addict. She nearly slapped the Sh** out of me tonight and I don't know what for, I've never wanted to get away from here as much as I have tonight.


All you can really do is tell her you're not. Its honestly all you can do. Sometimes(most of the time)mothers and crazy, hormonal people. My mother thinks I'm an alcoholic and sexaholic for some reason. All I do is shake my head and ignore her. Its all you can do without getting into a big fight. Hope things get better for you though.

I didn't make the Officer team. =/ But that's ok, there's always next year, I suppose.


----------



## Sunny

I can not express in words how excited I am to move to the stable. The idea of having an arena and round pen makes me so happy I could cry. :lol: 

Only two months!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Exciting 

How is Sunny's training going?


----------



## Sunny

It's going good! 

I have a new training journal going, as my last one was so old that it wouldn't let me post. :lol: Not much in it yet, but the gist of what we've been doing lately. Thanks for asking!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Thats good  Shes coming along well then! thats good. I will have to look at the new journal, I always like to hear about Sunny 

Here you go LilDonkey. Your much promised picnik edit


----------



## lildonkey8

OH thank you!!!!!!!!!! I love it!


----------



## PintoTess

Thats good  I just did it the same as mine


----------



## Luvs2jump

So started a new job, in training right now and getting paid. Today, I really got familiar with a Imac. Hopefully I'll do good as a technical support rep. Haven't seen my horse in a week. 8-( That's because of work, and we're moving a few miles down the road in about a week. Tomorrow, I make my last call to unemployment, feels good to finally be getting off of it.


----------



## lildonkey8

PintoTess said:


> Thats good  I just did it the same as mine


WHICH I love :wink:


----------



## MethowHorses25

Hey everyone! Hopefully we can make it to 1 million replies!! YAY!!


----------



## RockandRide

I should open up a tutoring program. I think everyone has asked me for help this week. Maybe get paid? No I like helping people, just makes me feel good 

Tomorrow in wood shop I am going to ask my teacher if he can make me a picture frame for my BO.


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING

Luvs2jump said:


> So started a new job, in training right now and getting paid. Today, I really got familiar with a Imac. Hopefully I'll do good as a technical support rep. Haven't seen my horse in a week. 8-( That's because of work, and we're moving a few miles down the road in about a week. Tomorrow, I make my last call to unemployment, feels good to finally be getting off of it.


Congratulations! I know things have been tough for a lot of people. I hope that you enjoy your new job.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

MethowHorses25 said:


> Hey everyone! Hopefully we can make it to 1 million replies!! YAY!!


 welcome!! So far we're defenately on the right track!


Today I worked and then rode in the pouring rain!! Seriously I couldn't see where I was going when I was riding. But hey, Cheyenne didn't freak even when the other horses were being fed, and we cantered from a walk on the right lead 4 times straight! We probably would've done it more, but the rain was stinging my face and I couldn't see and then my glasses fogged up and so I decided to stop. I just HAD to ride though, besides I might not get another chance for a while. The weather isn't supposed to be any better this week.


----------



## lildonkey8

Oh.My.God! My little pony was sooooooooo cute as a baby! here is a link to her pictures! Toccata's Baby

It was at here old home.....


----------



## Cheyennes mom

awww cuuute!!


----------



## PintoTess

You need to make a thread of them lildonkey, the site is blocked on my laptop


----------



## lildonkey8

PT-I made a thread you'll see in Pictures under "Super Cute 1-5 Day Old Tanoka Pictures *May Post Pics Other Times*


----------



## apachewhitesox

A bit bummed my lesson didn't happened because it was too wet but tomorrow maybe fingers crossed


----------



## PintoTess

Ok LD I will check them out


----------



## apachewhitesox

Ahhh 

I'm so sick of exams I'm in the middle of them for my first term of school and I don't think they are going well. Worst part I have a speech for english on Friday and I suck at speeches I always end up getting super nervous. I wish speeches didn't exist.


----------



## lildonkey8

My pony is too cute!!!!!!!!!!!! I wanna hug and kiss and ride her...but my bike crashed and made me injured


----------



## Katesrider011

There is so much DRAMA going around school about a new principle coming in next year. Thank the lord I will be out of here by then! This school has enough drama as is.


----------



## Katesrider011

Oh god now theres a protest outside consisted of over half the school in the courtyard. I'm in a room doing nothing. This school is crazy :roll:


----------



## RockandRide

Kate-Thats funny! Why dont you just join in? Kidding...just get out of school alive which I am not sure I will be able to do. But, I still have to get INTO highschool.....

LD-Those pictures are sooo cute!

Cheyenne-Thats awesome! Good luck on the training and I know youll be awesome with her. Sucks about the weather though. We for once dont have rain! It is actually sunny and warm....SUMMER! SUMMER! SUMMER! 

Apache-That sucks! Youll do awesome on your new lesson....just keep hoping, and my fingers are crossed for ya!

We had our vaccines today...they ask the STUPIDEST questions! Are you pregnent? Do you have mental issues? Are you "ok"? It didnt hurt though which is a good thing!

I got the cutest earrings yesterday. They are little bugs and animals. Right now I am wearing penguins....I got 3 animals and the rest are studs of different colours!


----------



## lildonkey8

Katesrider011 said:


> There is so much DRAMA going around school about a new principle coming in next year. Thank the lord I will be out of here by then! This school has enough drama as is.


OMG is it just life?! My Principle resigned and is leaving at the end of the year! Weird! At least it was his choice....So. Much. Drama! A gal that has a kid in this school gathered up a bunch of mom's to try to convince the superintendent not to take his resignation papers! It's dumb; he's made it official but they took it TWO steps further...I'm talking Law Suits and Protests! S-T-U-P-I-D!


----------



## lildonkey8

Guys I just found out that my pony's step-brother/sister is Always Behinds Pony!!!!!!!!! My Pony has a sibling!


----------



## HopalongCassidy

^^^ cool. My horse has a full brother but i can't find him. I've been looking.Kinda hard when i don't know his name.

I'm so bored. Just got finished checking on my neighbor chickens. Also the horses. My horse has a kick make on him. It grazed him but i can see blood and stuff. I doctored it up though he's all fine.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I'm going out with a whole group of friends tonight to Perkins. It's my brother's 21st birthday today, so I may get some drunk calls/texts lol. Poor guy sprained his wrist though so he's gonna ahve to pick up his drinks with the other hand lol.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Got Talent Show results...


----------



## PintoTess

^^ OOOOOO!!!! How did you go?


----------



## apachewhitesox

I had my lesson today yay!! it was awesome having someone there to give me a bit more direction and to help me can't wait for the next one


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Good for you


----------



## lildonkey8

PintoTess said:


> ^^ OOOOOO!!!! How did you go?





Cheyennes mom said:


> Got Talent Show results...


I wanna hear too!


----------



## Katesrider011

Omg people at this school are so ignorant. 

This girl in class is like "Chilli has horse meat in it" And I keep telling the class that it doesn't because selling horse meat in the U.S. is illegal. Of course they don't listen to me, yet I know more about it than that girl. Sheesh, ignorance.


----------



## ridingismylife2

ARGHHHHH!!!!
I'm so so ****ed off at the moment!
Just found out our rent is going up!
We're already having trouble with money as it is!
Now we have to move *again*! And I like living here... 
FML!


----------



## RockandRide

ridingismylife-I am sooo sorry! Hopefully you will be able to pull it off or find another place you like  Keep praying 

Cheyenne-WHAT WAS THE RESULTS?!!!!AAAAAAAH I WANNA KNOW! Hhehehehe!

There is this girl in my class and she cuts herself to express her feelings. She thinks it feels good and everyone is trying to stop her and it just makes her feel bad. She almost skipped class today because she couldnt stand to see anyone. We had to bring her back. I dont know what to do! I dont want to force her to stop cutting herself but I also dont want to see her hurt herself What should I do?


----------



## PintoTess

kates- *Sigh* Just ignore them.


----------



## HopalongCassidy

HopalongCassidy's very, very, very sad today......... No one wants to Criticizes her horse


----------



## TaMMa89

RR: is there any adult that knows that she cuts herself? If there isn't, please tell someone, for example your teacher. The girl needs some help and letting someone to know is the first step when having that help.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

PintoTess said:


> ^^ OOOOOO!!!! How did you go?





lildonkey8 said:


> I wanna hear too!





RockandRide said:


> Cheyenne-WHAT WAS THE RESULTS?!!!!AAAAAAAH I WANNA KNOW! Hhehehehe!


They didn't like it. I didn't make it.   I'm kidding I made it!!  lol! The Talent show is on April 8th! Unfortunately I can't find my CD. It's probably in one of the million boxes at the top of our garage. Gonna have to burn another one.


----------



## Katesrider011

RockandRide said:


> There is this girl in my class and she cuts herself to express her feelings. She thinks it feels good and everyone is trying to stop her and it just makes her feel bad. She almost skipped class today because she couldnt stand to see anyone. We had to bring her back. I dont know what to do! I dont want to force her to stop cutting herself but I also dont want to see her hurt herself What should I do?


Wow, I wish my school would've done that when I started cutting. I didn't cut for long luckily, but I threw the razor away, I still fight the urges, but the fighting is successful. Luckily I didn't get addicted, so it won't be as hard for me as it is for her to stay off of it. Yes it does feel good, she feels bad about the guilt of cutting herself, but she feels she can't stop. 

I don't know what much you could do, but try to get her to seek professional help.


----------



## RockandRide

TaMMa89 said:


> RR: is there any adult that knows that she cuts herself? If there isn't, please tell someone, for example your teacher. The girl needs some help and letting someone to know is the first step when having that help.


I think one of the teachers found out and the word is getting spread around.....I dont know. Someone said she was going to tell a teacher and she got soo mad that she started crying and yelling at the person. I was going to tell a teacher but someone else said that. I told my friends what I was going to do and they all told me not too. She said she talking to someone but they didnt help her at all.



Katesrider011 said:


> Wow, I wish my school would've done that when I started cutting. I didn't cut for long luckily, but I threw the razor away, I still fight the urges, but the fighting is successful. Luckily I didn't get addicted, so it won't be as hard for me as it is for her to stay off of it. Yes it does feel good, she feels bad about the guilt of cutting herself, but she feels she can't stop.
> 
> I don't know what much you could do, but try to get her to seek professional help.


Its a good thing you didnt cut for a while  Keep fighting the urges! I hate seeing people get hurt and not being able to do anything... Im pretty sure the teachers are starting to figure it out.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ahhh!! My jaw hurts so bad!! I played my saxophone for almost an hour this evening!! bahhhh!!!


----------



## Katesrider011

Cheyennes mom said:


> ahhh!! My jaw hurts so bad!! I played my saxophone for almost an hour this evening!! bahhhh!!!


You play saxophone??? I play the trumpet!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^cool!! I used to play clarinet but I switched to Sax in January


----------



## Katesrider011

Cheyennes mom said:


> ^^cool!! I used to play clarinet but I switched to Sax in January


Are you in a band?


----------



## apachewhitesox

awesome love the sax and trumpet.
I used to play in the school band in primary school but stopped when I went to high school (didn't think I would be able to keep up with it and school work)
I used to play the flute and loved it. I still play from time to time.


----------



## PintoTess

Dressage comp tomorrow. yay!


----------



## apachewhitesox

WOOHOO!!! good luck pintotess


----------



## PintoTess

Thnakyou  I am aiming to qualify for state so hopefully we get a few placings


----------



## RockandRide

Pinto-Good Luck, and I know you can win!

Cheyenne-Is till do play the clarinet but I am hoping to switch to Oboe.Sometimes if I play to long, I shoot a lip and it becomes all flat and makes that spitty noise and I cant play....If you understand that? AWESOME! YOUR IN YOUR IN I KNEW YOU COULD DO IT!


----------



## Katesrider011

Today is April Fools day. 

Believe nothing, and trust no one


----------



## ridingismylife2

Woop, going out tonight for my friends bday.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Katesrider011 said:


> Today is April Fools day.
> 
> Believe nothing, and trust no one


 
Haha good way of thinking. April fools day was yesterday for us and I didn't even realize until the end of the day ****!


----------



## RockandRide

April fools day was ok..I didnt get to prank anyone by myself but with a group yes  We made notes saying we are the guys ex secret admirer......

no one pranked us though


----------



## lildonkey8

I got pranked and I pranked someone...okay my dad.
I got my dad by totally "wetting up" my umbrella since it was raining today as i walked up from the bus stop then said "You left me out in the pouring rain!" 
I got pranked when someone said "this bottle is painted" and held up a bottle totally filled w/ orange juice


----------



## lildonkey8

I just found my horses previous owner.....ON HERE! EEEEK! I KNOW SOMEONE!!!!! SO SO SO HAPPY! IF YOU EVER SEE haflingerlover on here it is her!!!!!!!!!!! EKKKK!


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I hate mean April Fool's jokes. This morning 4am I get a phone call from my BO's roommate.

Him-Maggie, you're horse is rolling around and thrashing on the ground.
Me-Oh God, he's colicking?
Him-Yeah, I guess that's what you horse people call it.
Me-Did you call the vet?
Him-Yeah, but he was already on an emergency call and said it would take him at least another hour, you better get over here.

So I flew outta my house, took my dad's truck and drove 75mph through old back roads where deer are always lurking. I get there and he's standing in the barn smiling and goes, "April Fool's"


----------



## lildonkey8

Oh My God that's just cruel! Never in my life had I gotten April fooled bout' my horse. If you wanna get him back you play a prank on him April 2nd and he'll be a poor, unsuspecting soul...


----------



## apachewhitesox

^^ haha thats mean


----------



## lildonkey8

Hehehe That's lildonkey8 for ya


----------



## Katesrider011

TheRoughrider21 said:


> I hate mean April Fool's jokes. This morning 4am I get a phone call from my BO's roommate.
> 
> Him-Maggie, you're horse is rolling around and thrashing on the ground.
> Me-Oh God, he's colicking?
> Him-Yeah, I guess that's what you horse people call it.
> Me-Did you call the vet?
> Him-Yeah, but he was already on an emergency call and said it would take him at least another hour, you better get over here.
> 
> So I flew outta my house, took my dad's truck and drove 75mph through old back roads where deer are always lurking. I get there and he's standing in the barn smiling and goes, "April Fool's"


Aww that's so mean!!! I would've been crying on the way up there. I'm deathly afraid of losing my horse


----------



## RockandRide

Ya thats not funny! Thats cruel! I would have picked up a ptchfork and chased him around the barn until he appologized  Or do another prank today like LD said  What does he love? Make him worry!

I get to go riding today! Yay I cant wait and I am sooo excited. My friend is coming to ride as well  I hope she likes it but I know she will  I get to work at the barn for like an hour today  I know that really isnt much but to me itis amazing  

The card for my BO isnt done yet so we have to present it next week


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Katesrider011 said:


> Aww that's so mean!!! I would've been crying on the way up there. I'm deathly afraid of losing my horse


I was almost crying, but on the way there I was flipping through the phonebook trying to find another vet...yeah not the safest idea. But at least Lakota is still happy and safe and healthy, so I'm not gonna worry about it lol


----------



## Sunny

Every year I tie a rubber band around the spray nozzle on the kitchen sink. I do this every year, but it always gets everyone. I even sometimes forget about it and get sprayed myself. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

EEEEEK! We found a darn awesome house that we might, _might_ get. It has 3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, a barn, 3 stalls, a basketball hoop, great view of the mountains! Oh and I forgot the pool! It's amazing! It's in Apache Junction, AZ.

Here is a link to amazement
Apache Junction AZ Equestrian Property 1415 N MULESHOE Road


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Katesrider011 said:


> Are you in a band?


 no. Well, not really... I just play in the school band class and next year I might be joining the school's Jazz Band group.


RockandRide said:


> Pinto-Good Luck, and I know you can win!
> 
> Cheyenne-Is till do play the clarinet but I am hoping to switch to Oboe.Sometimes if I play to long, I shoot a lip and it becomes all flat and makes that spitty noise and I cant play....If you understand that? AWESOME! YOUR IN YOUR IN I KNEW YOU COULD DO IT!


 hmm... I think I understand... lol! haha we just learned Indiana Jones theme song in band  And this movie music thing... It's like the thing that they put in when the bad person steps into the room or whatever. Yeah whatever. It's really fun!!


----------



## haflingerlover

lildonkey8 said:


> EEEEEK! We found a darn awesome house that we might, _might_ get. It has 3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, a barn, 3 stalls, a basketball hoop, great view of the mountains! Oh and I forgot the pool! It's amazing! It's in Apache Junction, AZ.
> 
> Here is a link to amazement
> Apache Junction AZ Equestrian Property 1415 N MULESHOE Road


 
Az that is a long ways from WA!!! Poor Noka thats gonna be super hot for her. That place is stunning tho. Love the barn and runs.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I get to clean the bathroom today...=/


----------



## Sunny

Just went semi horse-swimming! Very fun. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

Yay! My first day working at a barn  It was fun even if it only lasted an hour 

First I took out one of the horses and then we put fresh bedding in the stalls. Next I helped the lesson un tack their horses and lead them out. Lastly I swept up the aisles  It may not seem like much but I love it


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I'm heading out to the stables in a little bit to free-lunge Lakota and maybe pop him over some jumps at the same time. They'll be like 5 inchers though, I don't think he's ever jumped anything before. It should be fun and I'm hoping to get pictures.


----------



## lildonkey8

haflingerlover said:


> Az that is a long ways from WA!!! Poor Noka thats gonna be super hot for her. That place is stunning tho. Love the barn and runs.


i really don't think we're gonna...Just dreaming cuz of all this darn rain!


----------



## Katesrider011

So I watched the movie 127 hours last night. About the guy who got trapped in a hole in the desert. It was very interesting, but the ending is guaranteed to make your arm hurt. He had to cut off his own arm because his arm was stuck under a rock. And it showed everything, it was gross. That was by far worse than any gory scary movie, because this happened in real life.


----------



## RockandRide

Awww thats gross! I want to watch that movie now 

Summer! Summer! Summer! Summer! I will continue chanting


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I'm going to join you! Summer SUMMER *SUMMER *summer SUMMER *SUMMER *summer SUMMER *SUMMER!!! *Hurry up summer!!! I don't want school anymore and you'll solve my problems if you come faster! PLEASE hurry up!! Come on! I even used my mannors for this. I said please!! (Yes I'm talking to a season of the year, that isn't weird at all...)


----------



## lildonkey8

I'll join the chanting!
_SUMMER_ *SUMMER* SUMMER _SUMMER_ *SUMMER* SUMMER _SUMMER_ *SUMMER* SUMMER!!!!!!!​
(You'll save me!)
I _need_ you! Like Cheyenne said...NO MORE SCHOOL! I _will_ survive (if you come EAR-LY!)


----------



## Sunny

Less than a month and a half left of school for me.  May 12 is my last day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

Lucky! Mine is in 11 weeks!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Lucky you Sunny I still have 7 months until I graduate


----------



## Sunny

There are only 29 actual school days left. They are really dragging on, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HopalongCassidy

UCK! Well i'm going to go to the school tomorrow to see if i can enroll for my 10th grade year. Hate home schooling.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

9 weeks of school left and there's still snow on the ground, plus it rained/ snowed/thundered/hailed this morning while I was doing chores. I don't even need summer right now, I just need some sun. everyone is getting so crabby around here because we're all so sick of this weather.

Today was the worst day I've had in awhile...I just want it to end. And I still have to draw the digestive system of a rabbit...=/


----------



## RockandRide

There are 60 more days of school left for me....well its 58-60. Not sure. But I know there is a maximum of 60 days! I cant wait, all the problems will be gone hopefully 

*summer! summer! summer!*
*summer!*
*come on come on come on*


----------



## RockandRide

Sunny said:


> There are only 29 actual school days left. They are really dragging on, though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Only 29 days? LUCKY!!!!!!


----------



## Sunny

Yeah, seniors get out early here. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

yeah we get out about a month earlier then everyone else.


----------



## lildonkey8

Tanoka was rolling and smiling and rearing in her pen today...anyone wanna see pictures?


----------



## apachewhitesox

sure I do!!


----------



## lildonkey8

Okay I'll post em right know...But just a couple rollers, a really cool shot, my favorite rear, us running, and one of her lying down...oh and also her yawning! Opps forgot to mention smiling!

Please excuse her filth...I swear I brushed her for 30 minutes this morning!


----------



## apachewhitesox

cool i like the rearing shot  I wish I had gotten some pictures of my boy after my ride this morning. When I let him go and he went running and leaping/bucking to his buddies lol.


----------



## lildonkey8

Yeah usually she only rears about a foot...


----------



## haflingerlover

lildonkey8 said:


> Okay I'll post em right know...But just a couple rollers, a really cool shot, my favorite rear, us running, and one of her lying down...oh and also her yawning! Opps forgot to mention smiling!
> 
> Please excuse her filth...I swear I brushed her for 30 minutes this morning!


I LOVE that rear shot I just may have to steal it from you


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I have 52 school days left till summer *SUMMER SUMMER SUMMER SUMMMMMERRRR!!!*


----------



## Cheyennes mom

aww those pics are so cute lildonkey!!


----------



## PintoTess

I did very well in the dressag the other day at my comp. I am one step closer to STATE!!!


----------



## Sunny

Sunny's birthday was Friday. I had planned to get some pictures of her, but that fell through. I'm hoping to get some new pictures soon, though. She's getting so big!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

haflingerlover said:


> I LOVE that rear shot I just may have to steal it from you


I'll email you an edit....but first i need your email address

BTW: Do you mind if I use your real name in "public" posts on here? I don't wanna till I get an answer


----------



## Katesrider011

Powerful storm systems moving in today, gotta love spring in the south.


----------



## Sunny

We got out at 12:30 because of the storms. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Lucky you, our schools never let out for stuff like that. I just hope it holds off. 

ETA: It's lookin pretty nasty here now. I don't think it's gonna wait


----------



## Sunny

It isn't bad at all here right now. A bit breezy and cloudy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

I hate storms at school, I like to watch them. Not be huddled in the hallway if there's a tornado warning.


----------



## Walkamile

Snowing here ......AGAIN! I know spring is here, but you wouldn't know it by looking outside!


----------



## Sunny

Agreed. I'm so glad we got let out early. 

The sun is actually peeking through the clouds at the moment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HopalongCassidy

So today i did something that i want to do more of to any horse i get. Today i rode my horse for the first time with out a bridle (i was bareback) He did great.


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww, how cute Lildonkey.

I just heard yesterday that my relative's ex-horse had passed away in the last autumn :sad:. It was an accident.


----------



## PintoTess

Awwwwww


----------



## ridingismylife2

I had such a good jumping lesson today.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

congrats Tess 

good job ridingismylife2!


----------



## lildonkey8

It. Is. Pouring. Rain. Over. Here....It's so bad we had to cancel the "We'll go rain or shine" Hike!


----------



## Katesrider011

lildonkey8 said:


> It. Is. Pouring. Rain. Over. Here....It's so bad we had to cancel the "We'll go rain or shine" Hike!


That's Ironic


----------



## lildonkey8

I know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hmph. I was looking forward to that walk :sad:


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ugh it's raining here too!


----------



## RockandRide

Raining here too  Oh well......

I got perfect on 2 of my tests  My parents are happy too.


----------



## Sunny

Yeah, the storms finally got to us, too. Thundering so intense it's shaking the whole house.

Had a wonderful day with my man, today.  We had a photo shoot a couple of weeks ago, got some great shots. I'm waiting for him to send them to me so I can share them with you guys. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Oh my gosh guys click on this link, this is so cool. Just click on the ponies and be entertained!

Hestekor (Singing Ponies) | Flash Videos


----------



## lildonkey8

Oh I love that! I've played it like one million times!

If you only play the white one for like 3 seconds..."Hmmm...I wonder what _bad word_ he's saying?"


----------



## MethowHorses25

It's been pouring here in Seattle area today!! I'm getting so tired of it... but like they say "April showers bring May flowers"!! I had my first spring soccer practice today and got soaked! :-(


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha I've seen those singing ponies before.

I'm bummed. I failed both my chemistry and math test. I only just failed chem but I majorly sucked with my math test.


----------



## PintoTess

Ahh winter. Sitting inside under the covers in bed, drinking a hot milo and watching a horsey DVD. There is nothing better to do on a cold winters day;


----------



## apachewhitesox

PintoTess said:


> Ahh winter. Sitting inside under the covers in bed, drinking a hot milo and watching a horsey DVD. There is nothing better to do on a cold winters day;


I agree 100% haha can't wait to start doing that


----------



## PintoTess

Oh it is already that weather down where I am!


----------



## apachewhitesox

haha awesome I love winter. Its only starting to get cold here by the middle of the day it can still be pretty warm. Do you get snow where you are?


----------



## PintoTess

Nope, I wish that it would snow tho 

I am absoloutly S******* myslef about this new disease that mosquitos are carrying that infect horses. Zorro and Tess are getting SMOTHERED in repellent!


----------



## apachewhitesox

OMG what disease are you talking about?? Mine need to have some repellent put on thanks for reminding me


----------



## PintoTess

It was in the newspaper. Mozzies carry it and it is from the wet season. Google it (im not sure what you would look up though) and see what comes up.

*PLEASE KEEP UP THE REPELLENT!*


----------



## RockandRide

Is it the West Nile? But that was long ago wasnt it? Ummm, I got a disease from mosquitos before...I was only 3 so i dont remember but it was very bad. It was called Dengu or something....

You WANT snow?! Thats the craziest thing i have heard...here we cant wait for the heat!


----------



## lildonkey8

I love snow! BUT I only like it in the winter (November/December)! If it snowed in the middle of Summer this is how my conversation w/ MN (Mother Nature) would go:
Me: C'mon, seriously??!!
MN: Yep! Seriously.
Me: Bu-But that's SO unfair
MN: I know...
ME: UGGGGGG


----------



## apachewhitesox

PintoTess said:


> It was in the newspaper. Mozzies carry it and it is from the wet season. Google it (im not sure what you would look up though) and see what comes up.
> 
> *PLEASE KEEP UP THE REPELLENT!*


I'm not exactly sure what it is but it doesn't sound nice. From what I read it doesn't seem to have left NSW yet but I could be wrong. Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie

Its things like this that make me glad I live in the UK


----------



## RockandRide

Im trying to figure out how to tie polos!!!!!! I am the only one that doesnt know!!!! AAAAAAAH! I definitley am asking this Saturday and also, does anyone have any videos or tips to help?


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Noope sorry


----------



## Sunny

So we may be getting(renting) a huge farm when we move. Our rent would include the house and a pool, a four-horse barn, six acres, and an arena. If we get it, we would need to get another horse to keep Sun company.....and I've been thinking about getting a mini. If we got a full-sized horse it would just be a pasture puff anyways, so why not get a mini?  My only concern is that Sunny has been known to occasionally charge dogs and cats, and I'm wondering if this would be the case with a mini, also. I don't have much mini experience, so I'm going to do lots of research if we do end up getting the house.
If I don't think a mini would work I'll probably just get a regular old pasture puff. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Just gave a school friend a riding lesson  A free one of course and it wasn't very long, but she helped me with my chores (mucking stalls) and then we rode  We had to go bareback because she was wearing shoes and they didn't have a heel but we worked around the barrels and stuff like that  Mostly walking but we did a little trotting  You should've seen Cheyenne she was following me everywhere! She wouldn't do anything unless I was beside her or at least really close to her lol! She's such a sweetheart! She didn't buck, but she got a little mad with me when I tried to get her to sidepass to her bad side, but that's okay she got over it really quickly  I love giving lessons to people, I feel so smart lol! I got her to do figure eights around 2 barrels and I reminded her to keep her hands up and to look at the next barrel and to use her legs  I was pretty proud of Cheyenne too! She used to be used as a lesson horse and she hated it, but she did pretty good today! Though I could tell that she wanted me back because she kept coming to me and ignoring her rider sometimes, but that's okay she can deal with it lol! She had a lot of energy too! It was insane she was trotting to the arena


----------



## apachewhitesox

Just found out this afternoon that my boy Sammy might not be any good for anything other then light riding  and everyone was convinced he was just unfit. So now I have an old horse that is great but old, an unfit horse will only be good for light riding and a horse that is too much for me when it comes to riding rahhh lol. 

I went out this afternoon and practically drenched them all in repellent and rugged the two boys. Not one of them seemed to happy about it. Most of the time Apache (who was last and it was past dinner time) was like i want my dinner, i want my dinner lol and he was going like that for awhile then cow and he just stood there staring at this cow for ages it was pretty funny to watch.


----------



## RockandRide

Apache-Hahahahahah thats funny about the cow  That sucks that you cant ride him though, hope everything works out.

Cheyenne-Thats GREAT! I helped some kids untack their horse and I helped MY school friend groom  It was really fun! I feel very smart even though I am not


----------



## Cheyennes mom

RockandRide- haha! Don't you love feeling so expirienced and being so like "Hey look at me, I know what I'm doing!" even though sometimes you really have no clue? lol

Talent Show practice today! It turns out that someone else is singing the same song as me!! BAH!! We have very different voices and we have made some different changes to the song, and she is playing gutar while I'm using a CD, but still!! it's going to be a little bit embarassing but it's too late to change the song now.

Wow we've had 3 people come to check out our house and another one's coming today! That's in only 5 days we've got 4 people coming to look at it!! WOAH!! One person is a no, but another person is coming back to look with their mom, and another person is a no so far, but it still might work out for them as it's just a no because they haven't sold their own house yet so they aren't ready to buy a new house yet.

Starting up a new book! Writing another one I mean! I'm going to make this one as short as I can though and see if I can enter it in the next 'short story contest' at my school


----------



## RockandRide

I do love the feeling  I was un-tacking their horse and I was thinking, woohooo! I got it right this time! And when i taught them a trick to taking off the girth and everything, I was bursting with happiness!

Maybe you and the other girl should join together? That would be really cool! Our auditions are on Monday! I cant wait! Were up against 12th graders soooo....Our chances are low.

Hopefully you can sell your house. I remember we would come home to random people in our house sometimes It was wierd..hehehehehehe

KkK got to shower


----------



## PintoTess

Well I am soooore!

The other day I was at a comp and Tess, My sweet, beautiful can-do-nothing-wrong horse, actually turned around and bit me on the back! I have a massive bruise and now my hip is sore and I can barely walk. I have had 2 days off school this week. Horse dentist coming out to do Tess's teeth tomorrow. I am still to get to the bottom of why she actually bit me. Most likely she was in pain. But I am in pain!


----------



## apachewhitesox

I hope you stop being sore soon and get to the bottom of why she bit you ^^^


----------



## PintoTess

yeah me too.


----------



## Katesrider011

Ugh... 4:30am and I can't sleep. My stomach is killing me.


----------



## PintoTess

Awwww......


----------



## apachewhitesox

bummer hope you feel better soon Kate


----------



## RockandRide

Hope you feel better Kate, and Tess.

Tess: I also hope you can share why she bit you 

Booo I have to go to Piano class  I really dont like it....


----------



## PintoTess

Just watching all my showing videos. We look so good! It feels good to call myself a show rider and Tess a showpony. I love my girl <3


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Life sucks right now...that's all.


----------



## Katesrider011

I hope our U.S. government can agree on the budget spending in 20 hours.


----------



## Sunny

Had an awful day. Fighting with my man. :/ 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

^ Awwww always a bad time isn't it?


----------



## apachewhitesox

I hope everyone starts feeling better soon.

Yay Tess I hope I get there some day!!

School dance this afternoon was AWESOME!!!


----------



## apachewhitesox

OMG almost had a heart attack when I went outside this afternoon. I went out to give my boys some of my anzac bikky when I found Apache with blood coming out of his nose. Just the one nostral and it looked fresh but not bleeding rapidly. I caught him to have a look and he wiped a heap of it up my arm. I called my mum who brought a towel and cleaned it off. It didn't continue bleeding after being cleaned, my mum said might have somehow gotten something up his nose and scratched it (knowing apache I wouldn't be suprised). When I fed him later I checked and it looked like it had bled a little bit since we cleaned it but wasn't anymore. My mum said if he is still bleeding tomorrow morning we'll go from there but she doesn't think he will be. I hope she is right. I nearly died on the spot when I found him even though he looked totally relaxed and his usual half asleep, lazy self.


----------



## PintoTess

Oh no poor boy!!
Tess got her teeth done today. OMG she is funny when she gets sedated for it! I have to hold her head up lol.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha dopey horses are so funny. Pepper had to be sedated when she had her eye checked recently and she almost couldn't even stand up. I didn't have time to change when I got home from school either so there I was holding her head up getting horsey goobers all down my uniform  . Nearly everyone talks about there horses being sedated when having there teeth done. I haven't had that my horse dentist lady just takes it really slow and lets them relax at their own pace, unless its too dangerous. 
Yes my poor boy


----------



## PintoTess

Id rather sadate her to prevent injury to herself and the vet. Even though she is not a dangerous horse lol.

It was so sad to see her like this. I stood there holding her head and sh just sighed. Then when mum came near her she looked up (well tried to) and attempted to snort and buried her head back in my arms. She doesn't hate mum, she was just off her face a little!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha poor girl. I think that would have been cute. Pepper was standing there letting me take all her weight. I was like your little but your not that little


----------



## Sunny

-sigh- Sleeping yesterday off didn't help. I still feel awful. Tyler and I have spoken nine words to one another since 5 yesterday. I hate it. I'd rather be yelled at then ignored.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Awww, hope it all works out for you sunny.


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, PT. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

It is always a hard time when you fight with your BF. I haven't had one (a proper one) for over a year now. 

P.S, live my new avatar and sig?


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> -sigh- Sleeping yesterday off didn't help. I still feel awful. Tyler and I have spoken nine words to one another since 5 yesterday. I hate it. I'd rather be yelled at then ignored.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aww I hope you get to feeling better, I'm sure he's feeling bad too. Just give it time and it'll pass.


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, Cory. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> Thanks, Cory.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're welcome  

I don't have much experience with relationships, I had one in eighth and ninth grade, and I broke up with both of them. That's when I decided dating wasn't for me. Cause both of them just led to me hurting the other.


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm sorry, Sunny. Fights aren't fun at all.

I'm finally settling into my college internship period and finding my place in their community.


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, Tamma. 

Cory, relationships are amazing, as long as you and the other person are compatible.
Ty and I have never not talked this long intentionally since we've been together, and that's over two years. It's so weird.
Of course it has to be my time of the month, too, so I'm even that much more emotional. 
I wish I could see Sun.
But for now, my remedy is food, ibuprofen, and On The Floor by Jennifer Lopez. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I'm spending the night at the boyfriend's. <3 We've been fighting since Monday but we're all good now. he gave me a flower today, it was the first one that grew already. Right now it's sitting in a beer bottle full of water on his dresser. Had a good day with Lakota and on Sunday I have my FFA banquet so it should be a good weekend.

Oh Sunny, I hope you and you're boyfriend work things out. I don't know what your fight was about bu me and Ryan have been fighting since Monday about a stupid party he went to that was in the indoor arena where I board and I was furious about the whole thing. Then the cops found out and he thought I ratted them out so when we were'nt screaming at each other, we weren't talking. Actually, we screamed and yelled on Monday and Tuesday, then Wedensday, Thursday, and part of today, we just didn't speak.


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, RR. Glad to hear you and your man worked things out.

Actually, Ty just spoke to me for the first time in over twenty four hours, so that's good. I'm hoping he'll come over, but we'll see.
Our argument was because of his temper. He gets angry, and then he let's awful things fly out of his mouth towards me. It's happened multiple times, and this time I just got fed up, and he seems to think I was over-reacting. He pulls the, "Well, if you wouldn't make me mad I wouldn't say those things," and that makes me so angry. He acts like I have no reason to be angry when he says hateful things to me.

We're making progress now, though, so that's good. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoughrider21

^I'm glad to hear that. Sometimes men are so stupid lol.


----------



## lildonkey8

Anyone want a GIMP edit? Just got it and want some practice


----------



## Sunny

Agreed completely, RR. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoughrider21

lildonkey8 said:


> Anyone want a GIMP edit? Just got it and want some practice


Sure, I'll post some pics you can use, if you want.

Just a side-note, Kiss Me In The Dark by Randy Rogers Band is a really good song.


----------



## lildonkey8

okay I'll get right on it!


----------



## Katesrider011

TheRoughrider21 said:


> ^I'm glad to hear that. Sometimes men are so stupid lol.


Ehh, he's probably just letting his testosterone take over more than he should


----------



## lildonkey8

*Vacation!*

I am going on vacation! Ekkkkk! Finally! We get to go see the awesome house, have Roadhaven all to ourselves, go to the pool evvvvveryday, and we just hang out and be lazy lol! My mom got her time now me and my dad get ours . We'll have nothing to worry about. No jobs, no horses....Just me, myself, and dad. I will get some time to myself cuz my dad'll be going to the weight room everyday for an hour, more pool time for me, i hope. I don't quite remember if I "need" supervision or not.... Oh! And did i mention we're leaving _Tuesday_?! I. Am. So. Excited! Arizona. 80, 90, 100 degrees ferenhight! And about 70 in the evening! What could be better?!


----------



## RockandRide

Thats awesome Lil Donkey! Have Fun! And take some extra pool time for me 

Sun I hope everything works out  Im a little late but still. And I have no experience and no intention of gaining any.

Awww, I dont get to stay late today at the barn  Boohoo  Only a lesson and then we go home. Oh well that means I get to go to my friends house earlier...YAY!


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, R&R. 


Well, Sunny's fly allergies are back! She's already hiving up. I think this year I'm going to have to get an antihistamine prescribed for her, since she got so bad last year. Poor girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Speaking of vacations, I'm ready for summer to get here so I can go to Seattle. I also love the flight there, going over the rockies. It's so cool. Mountains are def. not something you see here in Mississippi. Our flights changed to a day flight instead of a night flight like they originally were, so I'll get to see em so long as it's not cloudy. I can't wait, Seattle is such a pretty place. 

And awww poor Sunny.


----------



## lildonkey8

better try to get to Friday Harbor! The islands are gorgeous, and you could see some Orca whales nearly guaranteed! Now, there a sight!


----------



## Katesrider011

lildonkey8 said:


> better try to get to Friday Harbor! The islands are gorgeous, and you could see some Orca whales nearly guaranteed! Now, there a sight!


I've seen the orcas before, the last time I went to Seattle, and when I went to Vancouver Canada. We are spending a day in Friday Harbor, not sure whether to take the ferry, or seaplane yet though. Last time we took the Ferry, but we're thinking about making it fun and taking a seaplane this time, but it's quite pricey


----------



## RockandRide

Lucky you guys! I have never seen any whale of anykind wild in my entire life 
I hope we will see something when we go to Florida this summer  I cant wait for break.


----------



## lildonkey8

Cool! My Dad brought up that like we should meet up with you or something....I dunno, just a thought my dad had...


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Me and Ryan are going to my grandma's later and gonna play with my little cousins. =D Then tomorrow I have my FFA banquet and I have to say a prayer before the meal, so that's gonna be real fun. We only have 43 days left of school...=D


----------



## RockandRide

cool!!


----------



## Katesrider011

lildonkey8 said:


> Cool! My Dad brought up that like we should meet up with you or something....I dunno, just a thought my dad had...


I don't know where in the world we could, but that'd be awesome. I don't know how my dad is like on that kinda stranger meeting stuff. But it'd be neat to "Accidentally" meet up ;-)


----------



## RockandRide

Im really really happy! Im so proud of my friend!


----------



## lildonkey8

Katesrider011 said:


> I don't know where in the world we could, but that'd be awesome. But it'd be neat to "Accidentally" meet up ;-)



Hehe- I know just where we could meet up, Second Act! Second Act is great! Plus, my mom own's it! i could try and get you a deal on some clothing up there! 50-60% off! We got a ton of stuff up there and you can bring in six items or less on weekdays! Hahaha jk! But Second Act would be the best place! My dad could take us to the arena with my horses and see them move! You'd have a blast!


----------



## Katesrider011

lildonkey8 said:


> Hehe- I know just where we could meet up, Second Act! Second Act is great! Plus, my mom own's it! i could try and get you a deal on some clothing up there! 50-60% off! We got a ton of stuff up there and you can bring in six items or less on weekdays! Hahaha jk! But Second Act would be the best place! My dad could take us to the arena with my horses and see them move! You'd have a blast!


I don't know if I could actually go see your horses on this trip, since I'm with my dad, and my friend. In which both don't give a sh** about horses, so they wouldn't want to. But I'll definitely take up on that offer when I come on my own  

We could try to meet at a restaurant or something, eat lunch together, that'd be cool.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I've just decided that next Saturday, I'm gonna spend the day out in the pasture with Lakota and just watch him. Hopefully, I'll get some amazing shots and it'll be nice out. I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Katesrider011

TheRoughrider21 said:


> I've just decided that next Saturday, I'm gonna spend the day out in the pasture with Lakota and just watch him. Hopefully, I'll get some amazing shots and it'll be nice out. I can't wait!!!!


Ohhh, that's always fun!!


----------



## RockandRide

You guys are going to have soo much fun! ^^^^^^ Good Luck meeting up!

My friend finally stopped cutting herself which is what i forgot to mention int he other post


----------



## lildonkey8

Dinner at Mica Ceta? Mexican food! Or simple and fattening, Vics diner. Burgers! And then there's Downriggers, Seafood plus it's got a wonderful view of the water....but we'll defiantly get together no matter what!


Wow, that was for kates


----------



## Katesrider011

RockandRide said:


> You guys are going to have soo much fun! ^^^^^^ Good Luck meeting up!
> 
> My friend finally stopped cutting herself which is what i forgot to mention int he other post


Good for your friend. I hope she stays off, cause it's hard to stop once you start.


----------



## Katesrider011

lildonkey8 said:


> Dinner at Mica Ceta? Mexican food! Or simple and fattening, Vics diner. Burgers! And then there's Downriggers, Seafood plus it's got a wonderful view of the water....but we'll defiantly get together no matter what!


I have noooo idea where those are at


----------



## lildonkey8

eh we could show you!


----------



## RockandRide

Katesrider011 said:


> Good for your friend. I hope she stays off, cause it's hard to stop once you start.


Is cutting addicting? Does it hurt? I was just wondering.


----------



## Katesrider011

RockandRide said:


> Is cutting addicting? Does it hurt? I was just wondering.


Yes it gets addicting, I fight the urge everytime I feel upset. I go outside away from any sharp objects, I usually hang with Kate. Yes it stings.


----------



## Sunny

Cutting brings a very weird emotion. The cuts themselves hurt, but it brings this huge wave of relief. The way I've described it is, imagine you are a balloon. You are FULL of air, and are very close to popping. But you let out just a touch of air, and it takes off a good deal of stress. The more air you let out, the better it feels. With cutting, it's like letting out the air. With every cut, a little bit more air is let out, relieving stress and making you feel better. 
I was a severe cutter for years, and it was awful. My arms look like they went through a chainsaw. It's embarrassing and a little shameful when they look really visible. 



Anyway! Only 24 days of school left for me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

I get it...

24 DAYS!? Lucky! We have I think 54 more days or something.


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> Cutting brings a very weird emotion. The cuts themselves hurt, but it brings this huge wave of relief. The way I've described it is, imagine you are a balloon. You are FULL of air, and are very close to popping. But you let out just a touch of air, and it takes off a good deal of stress. The more air you let out, the better it feels. With cutting, it's like letting out the air. With every cut, a little bit more air is let out, relieving stress and making you feel better.
> I was a severe cutter for years, and it was awful. My arms look like they went through a chainsaw. It's embarrassing and a little shameful when they look really visible.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway! Only 24 days of school left for me!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Luckily I never got severe, theres only a couple of scars left from it on my arm, but 98% of the scratches healed. Cause I didn't get to the point where I started going deeper. My friend saw the scratches and begged me to quit, and I had to for her. 

And yeah about 24 days left. My graduation chance is looking grim. I think I should just start studying for the GED test.


----------



## Sunny

You can graduate, Cory. Just keep working and working at it. Even if you have to work your ever-loving tail off, it will be worth it to have a diploma over a GED. Keep your chin up! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Ehh, i'm failing beyond belief. My average in Government, a required class to graduate is a 40, a forty. I can't pass his tests, I studied awhile for the test we had Friday. I made a 32 on it. A freakin 32. I'm trying to keep my chin up no matter what happens in my life. I guess you can't live your life feeling sad, so I'm trying to make myself happy no matter what goes wrong.


----------



## TaMMa89

Cory, there's always something good in your life. If something goes wrong, stick with the good part then.


----------



## Katesrider011

I try..


----------



## TheRoughrider21

RockandRide said:


> My friend finally stopped cutting herself which is what i forgot to mention int he other post


Good for her. I know how hard it was too stop and my parents still don't fully trust me around sharp objects and its been like 3 years. =/


----------



## lildonkey8

We are pretty sure that we're gonna buy the AZ house and be 3rd Generation snowbirds aka we'll go down there every Winter and Fall.


----------



## Sunny

RR and Cory, we all have lots in common. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoughrider21

So today, my trainer and 3 people from my barn went to a show. I guess they were warming up and one of the ladies, Amy, was cantering when she said, "whoa, I feel faint" and passed out. My trainer ran to an EMT that was there and then Amy woke up and started screaming bloody murder. They rushed her to the hospital and she busted a blood vessel in her brain. She has a 50/50 chance of living but its comparable to an anyerusm and not many survive it. I'm kinda shoken up right now...


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Awww thats sad  Lets hope she pulls through.


----------



## Sunny

Oh, gosh. That's awful. She'll certainly be in my thoughts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

Aww, wish her luck for me okay RR?


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Will do lildonkey, and thanks to the rest of you. I'm sure she'll appreciate it. My trainer is really shook up, I thought he was gonna cry on the phone. I wish I could see Lakota tonight, but Ryan's coming over and we're having movie night. Tomorrow, we're supposed to get bad storms, golfball sized hail and maybe tornadoes. =/


----------



## lildonkey8

Oh no! I wish you luck to RR! Here are a couple simple rules (kinda :lol:
1. Don't get hurt
2. Don't run up to the tornado and shake you booty
:lol:


----------



## PintoTess

New saddle prospect


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ahh havn't been on forever! I had to go all the way back to page 1162 just so that I could catch up with you guys lol!


RockandRide said:


> I do love the feeling  I was un-tacking their horse and I was thinking, woohooo! I got it right this time! And when i taught them a trick to taking off the girth and everything, I was bursting with happiness!
> 
> Maybe you and the other girl should join together? That would be really cool! Our auditions are on Monday! I cant wait! Were up against 12th graders soooo....Our chances are low.
> 
> Hopefully you can sell your house. I remember we would come home to random people in our house sometimes It was wierd..hehehehehehe
> 
> KkK got to shower


 cool! That would be fun! In 2009 I helped with Cheyenne's owner's Boot Camp in the summer  It was cute watching all these little kids on these "big" horses lol! This 4 year old was riding Cheyenne and it was quite interesting to watch! that was when Cheyenne was a lesson horse and it was when she didn't really mind it, but it was soo cuute!! Whenever the girl was trotting she'd hold onto the saddle and start screaming but she was smiling the whole time lol! And her feet could hardly reach the stirrups because they didn't have a small enough saddle for her and we couldn't punch any more holes in the leathers lol!

Well, I found out the morning of the talent show that the 'show' was a contest!!! I didn't win first second or third, but I didn't fail too badly... I messed up a note because I tried to push it through my 'better quality' voice but it didn't work and I ended up messing it up completely. Then I missed up a line but it wasn't really a noticable mistake.

On my birthday (last thursday) we had people come into our house 7 times!! I didn't get to come home at all after school until about 10 at night! We're moving on Wednesday though!!


PintoTess said:


> Just watching all my showing videos. We look so good! It feels good to call myself a show rider and Tess a showpony. I love my girl <3


 That's awesome I love that feeling too 


TheRoughrider21 said:


> Life sucks right now...that's all.


 aww so sorry 


apachewhitesox said:


> OMG almost had a heart attack when I went outside this afternoon. I went out to give my boys some of my anzac bikky when I found Apache with blood coming out of his nose. Just the one nostral and it looked fresh but not bleeding rapidly. I caught him to have a look and he wiped a heap of it up my arm. I called my mum who brought a towel and cleaned it off. It didn't continue bleeding after being cleaned, my mum said might have somehow gotten something up his nose and scratched it (knowing apache I wouldn't be suprised). When I fed him later I checked and it looked like it had bled a little bit since we cleaned it but wasn't anymore. My mum said if he is still bleeding tomorrow morning we'll go from there but she doesn't think he will be. I hope she is right. I nearly died on the spot when I found him even though he looked totally relaxed and his usual half asleep, lazy self.


 oh my gosh! He's okay though right?


PintoTess said:


> P.S, live my new avatar and sig?


 yes I was just about to say that I love them!! 


lildonkey8 said:


> Anyone want a GIMP edit? Just got it and want some practice


 not sure exactly what GIMP is, but it sounds cool so if you need pictures or anything then tell me  lol


TheRoughrider21 said:


> I've just decided that next Saturday, I'm gonna spend the day out in the pasture with Lakota and just watch him. Hopefully, I'll get some amazing shots and it'll be nice out. I can't wait!!!!


 cool, good idea!! Can you share some of the pics that you get? 


Katesrider011 said:


> And yeah about 24 days left. My graduation chance is looking grim. I think I should just start studying for the GED test.


 oh luuuckkkyyy!!!! I have around 48 school days left till summer!


TheRoughrider21 said:


> So today, my trainer and 3 people from my barn went to a show. I guess they were warming up and one of the ladies, Amy, was cantering when she said, "whoa, I feel faint" and passed out. My trainer ran to an EMT that was there and then Amy woke up and started screaming bloody murder. They rushed her to the hospital and she busted a blood vessel in her brain. She has a 50/50 chance of living but its comparable to an anyerusm and not many survive it. I'm kinda shoken up right now...


oh hope she's okay!!!

omg Cheyenne and I did the fastest barrel run we've ever done before yesterday night!! It was amazing!! She pretty much curled her whole body around the barrels and then just galloped after!! She did SO AWESOME and then she decided to follow me wherever I went afterwards! I LOVE my baby so much that I can't even put it into words!!! She was pooped today though so I didn't work her too hard, but she was rushing all the barrels so I had to get her attention so that I could correct her. That was my task for today!


----------



## PintoTess

Welcome back to the world if Million replies Cheyenne


----------



## Cheyennes mom

lol thanks! Wow that post is a lot longer than I remember from typing it...lol Not sure when the next time is that I'll be able to be on here so I'd better savor the moment! Too many people are coming to our house, why can't it just sell it's self so that we can be done with it lol


----------



## PintoTess

I love your new sig Cheyenne  How is that little mare of yours?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Pintotess- thanks!! I am SOO proud of how Cheyenne looks and is acting right now! She looks so happy and beautiful and cute and her weight is amazing and she has been doing everything as well as she can lately and she hasn't thrown a tantrum in a while (she was about to yesterday night but I was in a patient moode so I waited for her to smarten up lol) and I got her a new halter which she looks SO awesome in and I'm SO happy with her right now!!

Cheyenne's owner was going to take me and Cheyenne for a trail ride today, for my birthday but the trail was closed until May and the other places apparently aren't really very good so she's going to take me in May for a late Birthday present lol! that's okay though I got some useful training done with Cheyenne in the arena 

This one girl at the barn is 16 and she has a really nice horse. She's a black quarter horse and she's naturally SOOO beautiful but her owner isn't taking good care of her AT ALL!! She says that she comes to the barn all the time but she makes up days that she comes and stuff and when she does come she doesn't even come for an hour. she doesn't give her horse a full grooming either and her horse looks horrible!! Also we have proof that she hardly ever comes. you should see her withers!! There is this bald spot on the top of her withers that's bleeding and it's sore and all that stuff because she's had her blanket on for too long. Also she's in such bad shape and she was SOO dirty today! I decided to go into her pen with a brush and brush her out because she was so filthy looking. I didn't get permission because I was in there to muck stalls earlier anyways and it's a really safe horse, I used to ride her in lessons when I was 11. No one could stop me from grooming that horse anyways because she needed it badly. Her tail was knotted and there was loose hair from her shedding out everywhere because she didn't get a good grooming and stuff. Her owner loves her horse, but she just doesn't treat her well at all! I mean she used to but now she doesn't seem to at all. She's a really nice girl and she's really funny but she's been lying and stuff. Her house is kinda on the way to the barn so I'm going to ask her if she wants a ride sometime for her horse's sake. it's just sad.


----------



## PintoTess

Awwww poor horse  Is it your Bday today???


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Yeah I know! And we also know that she doesn't hardly come because the barn is a private barn and it's pretty much in the owner's back yard so the owner would know if she had been there or not because you can see the arena clearly from the house. My thoughts are that if she is too busy for the horse then at least lease her out to someone. it doesn't have to be a full lease but you can find lots of people who want leases for a couple days a week on craigslist and stuff easily. She complains that her horse is always so hot but that's her fault. If she wants a calmer horse who is in great shape and has a great relationship with you then maybe she should at least try to reach that goal because I've seen her do it; Nevada (her horse) used to be so beautiful and awesome and stuff but now she's looks SO bad!!
No, my birthday was on Thursday but today was a better day to go because she doesn't work on Saturdays. But that's okay I don't mind waiting.  I am exited though I haven't been on a trail with Cheyenne yet!


----------



## PintoTess

Happy Bday for the other day!!

I have just started the drawing of Cheyenne so stay tuned to see it on my thread soon!!!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Cheyennes mom said:


> oh my gosh! He's okay though right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he is fine now, someone told me maybe he just got kicked in the nose by one of the other horses.
Click to expand...


----------



## PintoTess

^What!?


----------



## apachewhitesox

Tess are you talking about the being kicked in the nose?


----------



## PintoTess

Yeah! Ouch!


----------



## TaMMa89

Happy belated birthday, Cheyenne


----------



## apachewhitesox

PintoTess said:


> Yeah! Ouch!


Yeah that is what I thought. I just descrided it to someone and they said they had a horse have that happen. I wouldn't be suprised apache is a bully and probably ran up sam's bum and sam said go away by kicking him in the face. I don't actually know what happened but I could see that happening.


----------



## PintoTess

I know how the horse feels! Ive been kicked in the face, not pretty


----------



## Can He Star

very nice


----------



## PintoTess

I know right?


----------



## apachewhitesox

Being kicked in the face would suck Im glad to say that I have never had a kick connect with me. Though I have a friend who was kicked in the stomach.


----------



## PintoTess

owww!!

I have been kicked in:

- the head
-the hip
-the hand
-the leg

*sigh*, I can't win


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I. Need. Coffee. 

Yeah, staying up til 2am was not a good idea


----------



## Cheyennes mom

PintoTess said:


> Happy Bday for the other day!!
> 
> I have just started the drawing of Cheyenne so stay tuned to see it on my thread soon!!!


 haha thanks! Okay I will 


apachewhitesox said:


> Yes he is fine now, someone told me maybe he just got kicked in the nose by one of the other horses.


 phew!! That's a relief!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oops I missed a page lol


TaMMa89 said:


> Happy belated birthday, Cheyenne


 thanks! lol I've gotten like 6 of those so far 


PintoTess said:


> I know how the horse feels! Ive been kicked in the face, not pretty


 OOOWWWWIIIEEEE!!!!


----------



## Sunny

Gorgeous day, today! Wish I could go riding, but I can't. I think I'm going to go to the park with the boyfriend, though. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

I'm going into chat if anyone wants to join me


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Sunny- that's awesome! It was nice here for a few days too but now it's raining. 

lildonkey8- I might in a bit


----------



## RockandRide

Cheyenne-YAY GREAT TO HAVE YOU BACK! Happy Birthday! Hope you had a nice one  Too bad about the contest ;( You should have won! Im sure you were great though. My audition is tomorrow. OH GOSH I AM NERVOUSE!!!!!!!!!
Good for you for doing the barrels! That must have been an awesome experience!

PT-OOOOOOOW! That sucks! I hope its ok!

Apache- So is he ok now? I hope he is!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

thanks! ooh!! You'll do great!! Make sure you tell us the results once you know them 
thanks! It really was! I went the next day and she was exausted lol I could hardly get her to gallop 
p.s. luvin the new avatar!


----------



## RockandRide

Thanks! 

I will tell everyone the results! They wont come immediatley but I will try and get a vid if possible.

I HAVE HW  SOOO bored! Oh well its gotta be done!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha I know the feeling HW is SOO boring!! usually. Sometimes it's fun- like when we practice a new song on our instroments in band and stuff that's fun but like math and stuff is SOO annoying!!!!

I'm watching all my old videos that I have saved to my computer and it's insane!! I mean in my trot when I'm posting I used to bring my arms forward and back and it looks really weird and in my canter my outside leg is hardly back and my toe is facing the ground!! Wi-erd! And I showed my mom and she's like "What horse is that?" I'm like "umm... mom. that's Cheyenne." that's how unreconizable Cheyenne looks. she's skin and bones, man! Like litterally if I could post the video I would. she looks terrible! I'll see if I can find some pictures from around the same time because you don't even realize it's her at all! She looks older even though it was 2 years ago! My poor girl. I'm glad that she's so happy now  I should've brought my camera yesterday you should've seen her- she was so happy and her coat was shining and her tail was neat and she was all clean and she had her new halter on (I bought it for only $7.50!! It was regular $15.99!) and she was so cute!! 
I also got some treats and made her bow for me! she is starting to do it on signal now which is kinda cool! I just point my finger to her head and then to under her stomach and she brings her foot forward and puts down her head under her chest and then she comes back up with her ears forward and her eyes bright like "Hey look! I did it! Now where's that treat!?" lol it's so cute! 
I also tested her trust in me by doing a different type of bow. I made her put her foot forward and then I lifted up her other leg and brought it up to her stomache and then I got her to reach for the treat under her chest. She'd have to trust me because she'd have to put some of her weight onto her other leg which I'm holding up. she did it perfectly! 
Also after I was done my ride I kept the reins over her head and just started walking around and she just followed me wherever I went! It was SO adorable!! I'm so proud of her! We've come a long way


----------



## Cheyennes mom

it's kinda hard to see, but here's a picture from somewhere around the same time. You probably don't really notice a difference in the picture but in the video she's unreconizable!









and a picture of now is coming when I go to the barn next


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Tornadoes, lighting, thunder, and hail. Lovely. Thank goodness the tornadoes should miss us but they're close. =/


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ooh creepy!! Glad we don't get tornados. Not sure if earthquakes are better but we get earthquakes.


----------



## Katesrider011

TheRoughrider21 said:


> Tornadoes, lighting, thunder, and hail. Lovely. Thank goodness the tornadoes should miss us but they're close. =/


We had that weather last week :/ Luckily all we're getting from it tomorrow is thunderstorms.


----------



## RockandRide

AWESOME WEATHER TODAY! WOOOHOOO! It was like 22 degrees, and I walked around in a t-shirt!

The auditions were today! OMG! We SUCKED! The microphones were different volumes and we forgot to check them  We lost our notes and everything. The harmony sounded horriblwe! Atleast we were the only 7th graders.


----------



## lildonkey8

I'm going to AZ tomorrow! WOOT! WOOT!


----------



## Sunny

Tornadoes and severe thunderstorms today. Yuck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> Tornadoes and severe thunderstorms today. Yuck.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It luckily didn't get bad here, it pretty much weakened when it got to here


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Sunny said:


> Tornadoes and severe thunderstorms today. Yuck.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agreed.

So on May 13th, we have out FFA Petting Zoo and I'm pretty positive I'm bring Lakota. I just gotta make sure my friend can trailer him there in the morning. Just need 4 round pen panels, 2 bales of hay(so I can sit/sleep on one), a bucket for water, and Lakota. A day without class, plus spending the day with my horse and little kids? Sounds great to me, I love both and Lakota loves little kids. =D I can't wait how he acts when he sees some calves/cows,


----------



## Sunny

That sounds awesome, RR!

You know, Sunny is so strange in that she is such a bratlol but when around children she acts like a saint. I think that when she retires from our glorious eventing career(wishful thinking) she'll make a nice children's horse. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Lakota's the same way! He's such a stubborn brat but when my little 3 y-o cousin who's really petite grabs his lead rope, he follows her like a dog. Or a boarder's grandkid came racing in the barn one day and Lakota was in the aisle, with the leadrope around his neck while I was helping my friend with her horse. I just said "whoa", drapped the lead around his neck and walked away. The kid literally ran into Lakota's back leg's and he never moved a muscle, me on the other hand...well, I almost had a heart attack. =P I love my horse lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

RockandRide said:


> AWESOME WEATHER TODAY! WOOOHOOO! It was like 22 degrees, and I walked around in a t-shirt!
> 
> The auditions were today! OMG! We SUCKED! The microphones were different volumes and we forgot to check them  We lost our notes and everything. The harmony sounded horriblwe! Atleast we were the only 7th graders.


 aww, I'm sure you did fine!!


It started snowing today!! How weird! Luckily it only lasted for a few minutes then it got really nice! I rode Cheyenne and then there's this little 11hh pony named Sage and her owner said "oh yeah I have to ride sage before dinner." and I said "Oh, I'll ride her if you want!" and she said "Oh! Okay thanks Jess that would be great!" and so I rode her bareback. Now, I've been riding for over 3 years and I've never fallen off. Starting today, when someone askes me when did I first fall off I have to say "April 2011 I was riding this 11hh pony named Sage. Her back is about as high as my ribs." lol!! It was kinda fun falling off her though except for I landed in a puddle!!  She hadn't been ridden in a while so she had a lot of energy. But she didn't wanna canter. Out of the whole ride I only got her to do about 9 steps of canter. Silly girl! Her owner said that I could ride Sage whenever I want because she needs the excersize and only one person rides her and she doesn't come too often. So yay for me I have a reason to stay longer now


----------



## RockandRide

Awww your first fall! Thats awesome...in a good way...not awesome that u fell...but awesome that you fell... if you get me? Ill stop talking. Anyways, cool  My first fall was in January when i had been riding a couple of months. I feel soo sad now


----------



## lildonkey8

i'm in AZ baby! Yeah! Right now I'm wearin my sun hat, sun dress, and flip-flops! What a difference from Washington! Only 2 hours and i'm already syched! Weeee!


----------



## TheRoughrider21

So, we're supposed to get snow this weekend...love fricken lee. I'd like to know when I'm going to be able to transplant my carrots and stuff into the garden. I almost cried when I saw the weather forecast. 

Anyways, tomorrow I'm wearing my Brewer's PJ pants to school. =D


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww, hopefully you don't get snow, TheRoughrider.

Spring is going ahead here.


----------



## Sunny

Went and looked at a possible rental house today, we're likely going to get it. Aside from the super-mini stove, I love it!

It's 25 minutes from the stable, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoughrider21

My aunt's in the hospital...=(


----------



## Sunny

Sorry to hear that, RR. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoughrider21

My uncle finally called me and we got the whole story. She had a massive heart attack and has pneumonia in her left lung. She was actually legally dead but they brought her back to life. She's now on a ventilator. She's pretty much like my second mom and...I just don't know. I want my Lakota boy. :'(


----------



## Sunny

I'm so sorry. :sad:

It's always so hard to lose someone who is like a second parent. My best friends(twins) and I were inseparable, pretty much attached at the hip. Their mother was mine, and mine theirs. One day their mother committed suicide. It was very hard for me. I kept my hurt pent up for so long because I knew I needed to be strong for my friends. It was a very difficult time. 

My heart goes out to your and your family. -hugs-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

AZ's doing great! We get to go on a trail ride on Wednesday...can't wait!


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Sunny said:


> I'm so sorry. :sad:
> 
> It's always so hard to lose someone who is like a second parent. My best friends(twins) and I were inseparable, pretty much attached at the hip. Their mother was mine, and mine theirs. One day their mother committed suicide. It was very hard for me. I kept my hurt pent up for so long because I knew I needed to be strong for my friends. It was a very difficult time.
> 
> My heart goes out to your and your family. -hugs-
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That must have been hard, and thank you.

I get to go visit her tomorrow, I'm taking off of school early and then me, my mom, and my grandma and going down to see her. If we're able to, I'm guessing she's in ICU.


----------



## Sunny

Well that's good. I hope she's doing better. 

I really dislike visiting people in the hospital. It gives me the weirdest feeling. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintsrule

My bestfriend doesnt want to talk to me anymore, its kinda rough :/ i miss him..


----------



## Sunny

Sorry to hear that, paintsrule.

Ugh. Heading to school, which I have recently nicknamed The Hell Hole. I never thought I'd have Senioritis, but geez.....I'm practically on my deathbed from this debilitating illness.

It feels like I haven't seen Sunshine in forever! Can't wait to see her this afternoon. Her hives are getting worse. She has a vet appointment next Saturday for her vaccinations and Coggins, so I'm going to ask the vet about her hives when we go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

This school has been hell hole for me since my junior year.


----------



## Sunny

It has only recently become a torture chamber for me. Last semester I was so busy with AP English, Zoology, and Anatomy that I never had time to hate it. Now that my only academic class is Economics, i'm miserable. So, so, so bored. I seriously sometimes tear up in fourth block because I want to leave so badly.


----------



## Katesrider011

Oh god I have to do a presentation in front of class on Monday, and Tuesday. I'm so nervous, it has to be 10 to 15 minutes.


----------



## Sunny

10-15? :shock: I would faint.
Actually, when I presesnted my Rogerian argument in English, I almost fainted. I blacked out through it. :lol:


----------



## lildonkey8

Katesrider011 said:


> Oh god I have to do a presentation in front of class on Monday, and Tuesday. I'm so nervous, it has to be 10 to 15 minutes.


 Seriously guys? Man, I'm an actor! Right now, to me; both you and Sunny are being big woosys! 10-15?! Try 1-2 Hours! What would you think of that?


----------



## Sunny

I would never put myself in a situation where I had to do an hour long speech. 

It has progressed with age. Donkey, I was still older than you when I did a speech in front of the entire school, and that didn't phase me. But now that I'm older I just can't do it. And here is the weird thing: I don't actually get nervous in the emotional sense. I feel fine getting up there, no nerves or anything. It's my actual body that gets nervous. I start breathing heavily, get light headed, black out, etc. But I never actually get emotionally nervous. Strange.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm sorry, TheRoughRider.

Katesrider, I'm sure that everything will be fine with the presentation. Just prepare yourself carefully and have enough contents to talk. Better to have too much than too little. You can always cut some out. Or then ask questions from the audience, bring some demonstrative material and explain it (if that's allowed) or then just speak slooow... :lol:.

Anyways, I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## Katesrider011

lildonkey8 said:


> Seriously guys? Man, I'm an actor! Right now, to me; both you and Sunny are being big woosys! 10-15?! Try 1-2 Hours! What would you think of that?


Try getting a grade for it and your graduation chances revolving around this project. This is just the presentation in front of the class. I still have to do my final presentation in front of evaluators I don't even know. This has been a project I have been working on since January, and I've been quite behind on it. If I don't pass this project, I for sure won't graduate. That's pressure right there.


----------



## lildonkey8

Katesrider011 said:


> Try getting a grade for it and your graduation chances revolving around this project. This is just the presentation in front of the class. I still have to do my final presentation in front of evaluators I don't even know. This has been a project I have been working on since January, and I've been quite behind on it. If I don't pass this project, I for sure won't graduate. That's pressure right there.


 Okay, _that _would freak me out....The most nervous I've ever been about giving a speech was when I had less that 24 hours to memorize it


----------



## apachewhitesox

Katesrider011 said:


> Try getting a grade for it and your graduation chances revolving around this project. This is just the presentation in front of the class. I still have to do my final presentation in front of evaluators I don't even know. This has been a project I have been working on since January, and I've been quite behind on it. If I don't pass this project, I for sure won't graduate. That's pressure right there.


Good luck I think you can do it. I dont think speeches like that are much fun I am really bad when it comes to talking in front of people. For one of my subjects whenever we have a speech it has to 10- 15 minutes. Somehow I nearly always seem to leave my speeches til the night before its due smart i know hehe. Anyway Good luck again I'm sure you will do well.


----------



## Sunny

I believe in you, Cory. You've got it. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Thanks guys


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ugh been so busy this'll be a looong post.


RockandRide said:


> Awww your first fall! Thats awesome...in a good way...not awesome that u fell...but awesome that you fell... if you get me? Ill stop talking. Anyways, cool  My first fall was in January when i had been riding a couple of months. I feel soo sad now


 lol it was kinda fun falling off this little pony! lol! Cheyenne's owner said that she'd never seen me laugh so hard (I was pretty much falling over literally) and I think that's sad because it was after I fell 


lildonkey8 said:


> i'm in AZ baby! Yeah! Right now I'm wearin my sun hat, sun dress, and flip-flops! What a difference from Washington! Only 2 hours and i'm already syched! Weeee!


 ugh luuuckkky!!! Hope you're having fun!!


TheRoughrider21 said:


> So, we're supposed to get snow this weekend...love fricken lee. I'd like to know when I'm going to be able to transplant my carrots and stuff into the garden. I almost cried when I saw the weather forecast.


ugh I know eh? It was snowing this morning too. Here's how my mom and my conversation went after she woke me up:
Mom: Guess what it's doing outside?
Me: don't tell me there's snow
Mom: yep you got'er.
Me: *GROAN* You've gotta be kidding!
Mom: Nope sorry
Me: UUUUGHHH!!!! Where's spring gone!!!

lol!! 


TheRoughrider21 said:


> My aunt's in the hospital...=(


 awww I'm so sorry!! Hope she'll be okay!!


lildonkey8 said:


> AZ's doing great! We get to go on a trail ride on Wednesday...can't wait!


 oh awesome!! Hope you had fun on your trail ride! Tell me all about it 


paintsrule said:


> My bestfriend doesnt want to talk to me anymore, its kinda rough :/ i miss him..


 awww so sorry. 


Stupid weather's driving me crazy.
All this back and fourth is driving me crazy.
That stupid science test drove me crazy.
School drives me crazy.
Can't wait to get away and see my family on Saturday (grandma and cousins and aunts and uncles). I could really go for a break right now.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

So apparntley because i cried at the hospital, I'm a dramatic, cry-baby. F that.

Anyways, my aunt's doing extremely well. She's already talking to us and her voice is almost as strong as normal. Her fever broke last night and she was laughing with me today when I talked to her. But its just...sad, horrible, whatever seeing her lying in a hospital bed. And my ex found out about it and called me and was ready to come up and offer his support but I figured Ryan would get mad, so I said no. I miss him. </3

Screw emotions. I'd rather feel nothin at all.


----------



## lildonkey8

Cheyennes mom said:


> oh awesome!! Hope you had fun on your trail ride! Tell me all about it


 I haven't gone on it yet


----------



## PintoTess

Went horse shopping today  I got a new weatherbeeta rug, and a new pair of top boots. I will have a photo of Tess in her new rug to share later on tonight!


----------



## apachewhitesox

woohoo I love shopping for my horses hehe


----------



## Sunny

I'm so glad to hear she's doing better, RR. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

KR-Good Luck on your speech! Have fun and do well  I had to do speech arts from the 4th grade to next year (when I will be in eighth grade) and it was just 5 minute speeches. I hate them. Anyways, GOOD LUCK! YOULL BE AWESOME!

LD- Lucky! I wish I was there right now!

RR-I hope your aunt feels better 

Im going riding tomorrow! Yayayayayayayay! We get to go on an easter egg hunt on horse back  I hope I do better than I did last year... I only got 3 eggs-but in my defence I had only been riding for about 3 days.


----------



## lildonkey8

PintoTess said:


> Went horse shopping today  I got a new weatherbeeta rug, and a new pair of top boots. I will have a photo of Tess in her new rug to share later on tonight!


Lucky! I LOVE shopping for my horse! I'd would get her everything NOT necessary but just fun! I'd also replace some of the old junky stuff she has and get better stuff! Does anyone mind if I share/want to see my list of what I'd love to get her off State Line Tack? PM me if you do and I will send it to you when I get the chance


----------



## Sunny

So we officially have a house! I like it. I'm ready to start moving! 

4 school weeks left!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Well she had another heart attack this morning and was unresponsive the whole day. Then, 30 minutes after we left, the nurses asked her to squezze their hands and she did. She was moving her leg and they told her to stop moving it, and she stopped. Plus, she opened her eyes for a little bit, so that's signs of improvement. But, she's on a ventilator and a heart thingy but they're slowly trying to wean her off those. Tomorrow we're leaving here at 9(it's an hour drive to the hospital)and we may stay the night there. I can't lose her yet, I've got so much that still needs to be said.


----------



## Sunny

Sorry to hear that.  She's in my thoughts. <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

well this will be my last time on HF for a week because I'm going out east to visit family!!  Plane takes off at 6:30am *grumble**grumble*


----------



## Cheyennes mom

can you guys please check out this new thread that I posted? It's only about riding boots so anyone can really reply. thanx!


----------



## PintoTess

Oh no thats sad RR  I will be thinkin of her.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I hope I can ride tomorrow. Stupid rain !!!!!


----------



## Marlea Warlea

i just did a colosal burp... I AM CHLOE, HERE ME ROAR!!


----------



## RockandRide

RR-I hope she gets better! She will be in my thoughts as well. 

Cheyenne-How far east are you going? Do you think youll be in Ontario? 
Or like SUPER far east?

We didnt make it into the oncert  Oh well, we had a good time and it was an amazing chance! Well, we are still performing infront of our school! 

Yay! Today we're riding! Wooohooo easter egg hunt as well. Ill be thinking of everyone of you as I am eating my chocolate  

I hope it stops raining! Its sad that it has to rain


----------



## Sunny

Spending the day with my amazing boyfriend today!
We're going to go to the barn, list my saddle on eBay, and then make homemade pizzas with his family. :lol:

It's chilly today. The high is only 68*F.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

Sunny said:


> then make homemade pizzas with his family. :lol:
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You just gave me a huge craving for pizza hehe


----------



## Sunny

I'm craving it, too. I wish dinner time would hurry up. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

So I woke up at six and My head was spinning and I couldn't walk straight and I felt like I had to puke. 

I don't even know what went on there :/


----------



## apachewhitesox

oh no I hope you feel better soon. My sister is sick and I hope she doesn't give it to me


----------



## lildonkey8

can any of you chack out my threads? I have two new ones: one on tanokas pedigree and another; let's talk haffies!


----------



## PintoTess

Awww LD  I know nothing about halflingers


----------



## lildonkey8

you can talk about haflingers in Let's talk haffies! You don't have to own one


----------



## PintoTess

Ok cool  I will have to check it out soon!


----------



## lildonkey8

Thanks! Lol, i have a hunch I know (if you're gonna bring one up) who'll you'll probably bring up!


----------



## PintoTess

Hahah NOKA!!!!


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Sunny said:


> It's chilly today. The high is only 68*F.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This high here was like 40*F...or somewhere aorund there. All day it did this snow/rain/sleet mix thingy.

Anyways, I just got home awhile ago, had been at the hospital since 10. Earlier in the morning, the nurses asked her to squeeze their hand again and she did it. Then they took her off the sedation and when she woke up, they asked her if she was in pain and she shook her head, then they told her she has to keep her hands down and her leg straight and she nodded her head in understanding. Then we were all talking to her and wehn you would say her name, right away she would look at you and when my uncle said something, she tried to talk back to him but she was a ventilator in, so she couldn't. They took out the balloon pump and the temporary pacemaker because her heart is beating on its own now and they could've faced more complications if they left those things in there. She's still on the ventilator though. Right now its just a waiting game, but she's a tough cookie. <3


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Thats good!!

Im home alone and just decided to look at photos of my little sister. I haven't stopped crying for an hour. I don't know what told me to look at them. I miss you Kate!!!


----------



## Katesrider011

^^^Awww I'm sorry Tess.  *Hugs*


----------



## PintoTess

I just want her back.


----------



## apachewhitesox

PintoTess said:


> I just want her back.


I'm sorry a cry is good sometimes though


----------



## PintoTess

Yeah. Im never going to get over the fact that my beautiful little sister is gone.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I would like to say I know what your going through but I don't so I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## PintoTess

Its been 7 years though. It seems to get worse every year.


----------



## Katesrider011

PintoTess said:


> Yeah. Im never going to get over the fact that my beautiful little sister is gone.


 I lost my cousin, Grandma, and Memaw within a year. So I know what losing someone you love dearly is like. Death is sadly a part of life, It's never fun and we all wish that no one had to die. I don't know if there's anything I can do to make you better, but I'm here if you need me. 



PintoTess said:


> Its been 7 years though. It seems to get worse every year.


Perhaps you should go to grief counseling, that might help you deal with the pain better.


----------



## PintoTess

I did when I was like 7. It didn't work. It just made it worse. I can't accept it and I never will. She was only 3 years old.


----------



## Katesrider011

PintoTess said:


> I did when I was like 7. It didn't work. It just made it worse. I can't accept it and I never will. She was only 3 years old.


:/ Please don't let it drive you into depression... Maybe you should try again now that you are older.


----------



## PintoTess

I don't want to. I know it sounds crazy but I am one to keep to myself and deal with it on my own. I can't talk to people about it. Only my friend Chelsea and she lives in another state to me. I have no close friend near me that I am close enough to tell anything.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Well as you have said you don't like to talk about it and I am quite the same. But if you want I am here to talk at all I'm here


----------



## Katesrider011

I'm here as well. Just promise me you won't hurt yourself over this.


----------



## PintoTess

Thankyou apache. No one I know seems to understand what I have/am going through. Esp my "best friend". I want to see Chelsea! My ONLY friend that I can vent to.

Katesrider- Im not going to. I have other things apart from this hurting me inside.


----------



## lildonkey8

Yesterday my Dad took me to a drunk BARBER to trim my bangs up. The dude was looney! He did bad. Today my Dad had to fix my bangs up. Guess what? He did them 10 times better!


----------



## Katesrider011

So I'm going to Seattle In June as yall already know, but I just recently found out yesterday that over July 4th week I am going on a cruise to Jamaica, The Grand Caymans, and Cozumel, Mexico. I was pleasantly surprised. I can't wait!


----------



## lildonkey8

Katesrider011 said:


> So I'm going to Seattle In June as yall already know


 also visiting F.H.......


----------



## Sunny

Cory, that is awesome!!! -jealous- Take me with you! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> Cory, that is awesome!!! -jealous- Take me with you! :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha I wish I could! That'd be so much fun!


----------



## Sunny

I know! I have always wanted to go on a cruise, and it'd be so much more fun with a fellow HF-er! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoughrider21

This is not my month.

My aunt is doing better, she's off the ventilator and she was eating jello and talking today. I'm going back to the hospital in 2 hours though.

My boyfriend was in an accident so he's in the hospital. Critical but non-life threating injuries. I'll be going to see him in 30 mins. I'm getting really sick of hospitals. I don't need to see another for a good 20 years or so.


----------



## Sunny

RR, I am so sorry, girl. You just can't get a break, huh?
Sending good vibes and hugs your way. :hug:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Thanks Sunny! He should be out in a week or so, it's nothing he hasn't been through before. He's kinda reckless...*sahkes head*. Just a few broken ribs, a punctured lung, a sprained ankle, and broken wrist. He's had everything except the punctured lung and he'll probably be telling everyone about how cool it was.


----------



## Sunny

Silly boys. :roll: :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Got that right! =P


----------



## TaMMa89

RR, I'm sorry for your boyfriend, still nice to hear that your aunt does better.

Yikes! I couldn't wait either, Cory .

Drunk barber..? I remember that back to my teenage years, I got mad at my mom twice since she didn't take me to a barber shop/ didn't agree to cut my hair NOW when I wanted. So in my temper tantrum, I allowed my friend (she was on the 5th grade then) to trim my hair. The 1st time worked out actually even pretty well, the second one not so well. I love those teenage memories .


----------



## PintoTess

OMG what next!! There is a thing on TV tonight about the world ending next month and us all having 100 days of torture like earthquakes and tsunamis and the like. What next *Rolls eyes*


----------



## Katesrider011

PintoTess said:


> OMG what next!! There is a thing on TV tonight about the world ending next month and us all having 100 days of torture like earthquakes and tsunamis and the like. What next *Rolls eyes*


I hate those, the scientists are like obsessed with the end of the world and I'm just like these guys must be crazy. And they get paid for it.


----------



## PintoTess

I know right!? But they seem so dead set on it, I sometimes get convined it is true....im silly like that


----------



## Katesrider011

Well the world will end, but not in our life times. It'll be when the sun burns out I think.


----------



## PintoTess

Yeah but you know what I mean when I say that they are so dead set on it. The world will end one day and I am not worried (I will be looooong gone) But Like, they say "2012 IS THE END!!" and now they are saying next month! Will they make up their god **** mind already! They are probably some sad little man sitting in an underground office just witing for a tiny rupture in the earths core or somthing like that. And then they scream "Run the worlds gonna blow!"


----------



## Katesrider011

Which reminds me of this comic :lol:


----------



## PintoTess

It didn't work


----------



## Katesrider011

Aww well dang.


----------



## PintoTess

Yeah  Oh well, if it DOES end soon, there is nothing we can do about it  But cry.......


----------



## Sunny

Hilarious cartoon, Cory. :lol: :lol:

My theory is that the dude that was making the calendar died. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Id say so lol


----------



## apachewhitesox

Katesrider011 said:


> Which reminds me of this comic :lol:


:lol::lol: thats funny

I have heard so many of those THE WORLD IS GONNA END things and they've passed and nothing happened. I don't believe them for the most part but there is always a little part of me that goes :shock: oh no. hehe


----------



## PintoTess

^^ My problem exactly!


----------



## beauforever23

I seriously hope it doesn't happen but, with the way the world is going, ehhhh =/ I think it's going to be more of a goverement problem.


----------



## PintoTess

I know! Poor Japan, and us!! It seems as if it will blow any second!


----------



## LucysMyGirl

hahahahahahaahahaha those cartoons are funny


----------



## PintoTess

Gahhh!!! Your making me want to see them even more!!


----------



## beauforever23

I love how my cat thinks I'm his personal couch. :/







he does this regularly


----------



## apachewhitesox

^^^ haha that is so cute my old cat would do that but on your face


----------



## PintoTess

Awww he looks like he <3's you so much!


----------



## beauforever23

Oh he's all over the place, he lays like that and than moves around. It's like cat, pick a spot and STAY THERE!!  it's a daily thing and god forbid i leave for a couple of hours or leave for the weekend and walk back in the house, he WILL NOT stop crying until i pick him up.


----------



## apachewhitesox

hehe that is so cute though it would probably get on my nerves eventually.

who wants to go on chat with me ????????


----------



## Sunny

Ugh, I'm getting sick.... :/
As long as I can make it to Thursday, I'll be fine. Friday is my senior skip day.

19 days left of school....slooooowwwllllyyyy ticking by.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

no one ????


----------



## lildonkey8

I'll go into chat with you...Pm me b4 you go in

Oh my god we are seriously considering getting a house down here! It's just a mobile home on 1.9 acers but we'll but fences up and stuff and it will work! Sadly, my mom's not to anxious about this one (she's excited about 1415 Muleshoe) but she'll be okay with it...I was that way at first too! What's most awesome; the room I'll get. I'll totally get to personalize it and it will be _mine_. I'll get to have a mural done on my wall, and I get to choose colors...everything my way! It'll be so fun. Also, Tanoka's stall will be right outside my window! 

Bad news; someone else made an offer...man I wanna walk up to the guy who made the offer and give him a piece of my mind:twisted:


----------



## Katesrider011

lildonkey8 said:


> I'll go into chat with you...Pm me b4 you go in
> 
> Oh my god we are seriously considering getting a house down here! It's just a mobile home on 1.9 acers but we'll but fences up and stuff and it will work! Sadly, my mom's not to anxious about this one (she's excited about 1415 Muleshoe) but she'll be okay with it...I was that way at first too! What's most awesome; the room I'll get. I'll totally get to personalize it and it will be _mine_. I'll get to have a mural done on my wall, and I get to choose colors...everything my way! It'll be so fun. Also, Tanoka's stall will be right outside my window!
> 
> Bad news; someone else made an offer...man I wanna walk up to the guy who made the offer and give him a piece of my mind:twisted:


I know you might get upset if the dude makes a higher offer, but if he offers more then the seller is gonna take highest bidder. It's all apart of the house selling/buying cycle. There's not much you can do, unless your parents are willing to raise their offer above his offer.


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww... that cat is cute .


----------



## lildonkey8

we haven't made an offer yet but we're goona soon!


----------



## lildonkey8

TaMMa89 said:


> Aww... that cat is cute .


huh???????


----------



## Katesrider011

lildonkey8 said:


> huh???????


Someone posted a cat picture earlier, and Tamma was referring to the post.


----------



## RockandRide

My eyes are stinging!


----------



## Katesrider011

RockandRide said:


> My eyes are stinging!


Allergies?


----------



## RockandRide

Nope, I dont get allergies usually. I just dont sleep properly. I never have and I dont think i can :/ I cant go to sleep earlier but I get up at 6:00 even though I only need to wake up at 7:00. Today I overslept until 7:10, and I felt better in the morning but now they are stinging again.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Katesrider011 said:


> Which reminds me of this comic :lol:


=P this seriously made my whole day!


----------



## apachewhitesox

^^ haha I know that was good


----------



## Sunny

Mom is going to go sign the lease on our rental house on Friday, and then Sun's vet appointment is Saturday. I'm a touch nervous about it. Sunny is so very needle shy, and I'm going to hate if she throws a fit at the clinic. Cross your fingers that she doesn't try to kill the vet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Tess had her teeth done the other day and it was so sad when she was sedated!! Although I did like her sookiness....


----------



## beauforever23

my horse always has to be sedated to do his teeth =/ poor drugged horse, he looks so dopey but, i always tend to NOT get a picture of how funny he actually looks.


----------



## Sunny

I can not wait until Sun gets her teeth floated, probably next year. I can just imagine how goofy she is going to be. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Hahah it is funny but it is sad to see your horse so vulnerable. Tess just wanted to bury her head in my arms and cuddle. She didn't want mum to come near her. I don't know why. Tess was like a shy filly again!


----------



## beauforever23

I was at the barn from 9AM to 6PM  i'm home but, I am WAY to tired to do anything right now.


----------



## PintoTess

Kidding me! Thats sounds like FUN!!!!


----------



## beauforever23

Nope, not joking, was awaiting on a hay delivery, had to call my hay delivery dude 3 times because, I thought he forgot about my delivery (god forbid or my horse wouldn't have had hay tonight) than roached his mane, clipped him up a bit, rode him, gave him a bath, chatted with BO and other boarder that is there (love her <3)

LONG day but, super fun.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I hate being a poor high schooler. Lakota's crabby because his back hurts and is outta sorts and he needs his teeth floated, but money doesn't grow on trees and my parents refuse to help with anything. Plus, I just bought him some VenTech Elite Boots which cost like $110.


----------



## beauforever23

RoughRider, I know exactly what that feels like...


----------



## lildonkey8

Today was great! We picked my grandma up from the airport and got some wonderful pics of the sunset etc...can't post the pics though:sad:
ETA: well, that one came on from yesterday though


----------



## apachewhitesox

where???


----------



## lildonkey8

where what?


----------



## apachewhitesox

Sorry when I looked there was no picture

I swear your post was different when I looked before


----------



## lildonkey8

I edited it!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha I figured


----------



## PintoTess

Just went for a ride  It was one of them magical rides! You know the ones where you don't get frustrated and your horse listens to you? I love these rides.....


----------



## LucysMyGirl

I agree they are the best...........We just washed our little pony Squirt amd she was looking sooo beautiful until we let her go and she rolled and now she looks so dirty lol.........don't you hate it when they do that..


----------



## PintoTess

Oh I hate that!! Esp when you have a show the next day!! Im going to the Royal on thursday and I am so excited!!


----------



## LucysMyGirl

Oo, That sounds exciting


----------



## PintoTess

Yep  Show horses and more show horses!! My Idea of horsey heaven....


----------



## LucysMyGirl

Yes horsey heaven such a great place


----------



## PintoTess

I know, I want to go there. I am on a drawing craze!!


----------



## Sunny

Sunny needs to have two baths before we move. She needs to look her best so we can make a good impression at the fancy shmancy stable. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Sunny will pull it off with her eyes closed! And filthy at that


----------



## apachewhitesox

I agree PintoTess

I think my boy has a bad back  looks like someone will have to come look at him.


----------



## PintoTess

Nawwww ;'(


----------



## apachewhitesox

Yeah I feel bad because I was riding him before I really noticed something wasn't right


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, guys. 

She is looking all nice and shiny now that her winter coat has shedded. Thankfully. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LucysMyGirl

does anyone happen to know how many posts you have to have to go on Chat


----------



## apachewhitesox

I didn't think it mattered


----------



## LucysMyGirl

i think you have to have like other 100 or something like that because i am on 46 i think and it comes up with ''you don't have enough posts to go on chat''


----------



## apachewhitesox

oh must have had enough when I tried then. You might have to post a bit more


----------



## Katesrider011

60 posts is needed to get on chat I believe


----------



## lildonkey8

i got in around 55 posts


----------



## RockandRide

Im not sure exactly. Hmmmm....maybe around 50-60? I think that would probably be the range.

YES! The break is almost here! YAYAYAYAY! But, I don't get to go riding OR to the barn this week because my parents say it is a serious holiday and we have to show respect.


----------



## lildonkey8

Serious holiday?


----------



## Katesrider011

Do yall have easter in Canada? Cause easter holidays are coming up Friday


----------



## RockandRide

Yep! We have easter! Our family loves it and take it seriously. No egg hunts. We go to church 2/4 days on that weekend. Thats why I can't go to the barn or ride  Oh well 

GRRRRR! I HATE MY CLASS! They're all crazys that have too much drama for the slightest problems! Shes starting to cut herself again :'(


----------



## lildonkey8

(((((((((((lol))))))))))


----------



## Katesrider011

lildonkey8 said:


> (((((((((((lol))))))))))


 I think that's a man drowning in between all those parenthesis


----------



## beauforever23

have the worst sore throat this morning =/ and my stupid cough won't go away. Nyquil time.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Oh no that sucks I hate sore throats. 
Easter soon YAY!!!


----------



## beauforever23

Yayyy! can't wait for chocolate bunnies


----------



## Sunny

Yay, I have a fever. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beauforever23

ewwww  i hate fevers . feel better .


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Its. Fricken. Snowing. Out.

That's right folks, 10+ inches expected by tomorrow morning. Winds are like 40mph and just howling through the house. Screw this, I'm moving to Alaska. Its warmer there(right now, my friends parents are there and its the truth)


----------



## lildonkey8

never mind this...


----------



## lildonkey8

Can you guys check my thread out? It's called, Feeling down? Saddle Up! My journal...


----------



## Rawlo

Hi everyone...I have a question...

Does anyone know who sings the song that Pat Parelli plays for Magics Last Dance? He's retiring her & it is such a beautiful song...if anyone has the answer to who sings this song and also what it is called would be helpful could you please inbox me...it's hard to keep up with some of the conversations when they jump pages...

Cheers (",)


----------



## PintoTess

Gahhhh, I feel sick and have to go to work


----------



## apachewhitesox

bummer thats got to suck


----------



## PintoTess

Yeah it does


----------



## Anneka

One of my Bff's got on my horse for the first time today!
She dosent ride and she looked pro-for a beginer sort of way.
Banjo couldnt have been better for her! (cos usually he throws tantrums every time we ride. yeah, its annoying!)


----------



## PintoTess

Thats awesome!!^^


----------



## LucysMyGirl

Congrats to her........................


----------



## Sunny

Still feel miserable. Woke up with another fever last night, but I'm still going to school. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

I don't like going to school sick. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Katesrider011

Eww going to school sick sucks! Good luck and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## lildonkey8

it's miserable...esp. when you have a cough and get in a coughing fit....


----------



## Sunny

Thanks for all of the well wishes, guys. 

I went, but my fever came back with a vengeance so I came back home. Yuck. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Get well soon, Sunny.

I had a some kind of cold in the last week but I still did my internship. I guess didn't have fever at least very badly and our rule is that if you're absent over 3 days, you need to do those days later if you want to pass the internship period... I felt that I wanted to save those days for it if _really_ needed them, for example for some bad stomach bug since also that has been going around here and there now in spring... (haven't luckily gotten one now or actually during the last 10 years *knocks on wood* and I don't have that much to internship to do anymore). I don't have any urge/ intention to do that internship anymore for example in summer.

Now you, go to bed, have some raw garlic or honey mixed with hot water.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I would vote for the honey mixed with hot water hehe raw garlic ewww


----------



## RockandRide

Hope you get better Sunny  I can never go to school sick because when Im sick it means headache and when I have a headache I cant do anything  I admire your -character trait that will fit discription-!


----------



## Sunny

Haha. Thanks everyone. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

I get to go on a trail ride tonight...through the mountains! It's gonna be great!


----------



## beauforever23

Ooooo lildonkey8 that sounds awesome!!  hope you have fun  take me too


----------



## apachewhitesox

Yay how exciting. I get to go on a trail ride today I haven't been on one for a couple of years


----------



## lildonkey8

lol well beau you can go with me...tonught. 4:30. Bring 30-40 bucks, jeans, and anything you want...Apache Juntion AZ


----------



## apachewhitesox

sorry are telling me where you are


----------



## lildonkey8

nope. I'm close to there...but it doesn't matter...


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I'm officially addicted to Tumblr. =D

Today in Horse Science, I started the Leaf Blower up and got sent to the office. lmfao! Oh man, I love that class and getting dared to do all this stupid crap.


----------



## Katesrider011

TheRoughrider21 said:


> I'm officially addicted to Tumblr. =D
> 
> Today in Horse Science, I started the Leaf Blower up and got sent to the office. lmfao! Oh man, I love that class and getting dared to do all this stupid crap.


D: you just broke the number one rule of tumblr!


----------



## beauforever23

what is tumblr? I've heard of it but, never actually...


----------



## TheRoughrider21

tumblr's kinda like a blog, where you can blog stuff, post pics, find pics, post quotes, follow people, ask questions, etc. Its pretty amazing.

Today I saw the best thing that reminded me of human kindness. There's this special ed kid in my Horse Science class and a couple of the senior guys are pretty cruel to him. And a lot of us, like me, don't approve of it but don't say anything most of the time. Sometimes I'll tell the guys to shut up and stop being asses, dicks, insert other derogatory name here. But today one of the senior guys (who never really makes fun of him, just kind of uncomfortably laughs when the others do) helped the special ed kid out. We were tying lots of knots and we had our test today and the kid couldn't really get them. And the senior took the time to show him and explain to him how to do it. I have newfound respect for this guy and I wish that I was that couragous.


----------



## apachewhitesox

OMG I just had the best day ever.I went for a trail ride on my trainers arab mare. She was awesome I wish I had gotten pictures she was chestnut with white patchs it's hard to descride I will try and get a pitcure sometime. Anyway I fell off her at first due to the tack slipping. Then I was cantering up and down the trail a bit hard to stop at times but had great gaits. If I saw her for sale and didn't have mine I would so buy her. She even unexpectedly took me for my first jump lucky it was only little. I got a little go on there two little ponies as well who were right little turds but their cuteness made up for it  . Can't wait til I get to go there again. Seriously wish I had gotten pictures.


----------



## Sunny

I am so doped up with meds right now that it's crazy. :lol:
But no fever, so it's totally worth it.


On another note, I have officially become a worry-wart mother. Sunny's vet appointment is making me nervous. I'm afraid she'll throw a fit, afraid she won't load back on the trailer, afraid the vet is going to find something and tell me she has to be put down....worry, worry, worry. 
I can't help it, it's her first doctor visit. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Ohh It'll be okay sunny! Think positive. But I understand your fear


----------



## Sunny

Thanks. 

Just got back from hiding Easter eggs for our Pre-K students! So cute. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beauforever23

Ok so I was closing the door on my cat this morning so he can't bother me and I banged his head with the door. I kind of feel bad but, he hits his head on the door all the time.


----------



## ridingismylife2

My dad busted his kneecap! OUCH!
This is quoted from his Facebook: *"*In hospital with busted kneecap. Very bizarre accident. I lost the rubber off the bottom of heel of my shoe and while walking along the heel slipped forward causing my whole (not insignificant) body weight onto my knee. This caused the kneecap to snap in two.
Moral? shoe maintenance is very important!"


All I can say is OUCHHHHHH!


----------



## TaMMa89

Hmm... 4 days off from the internship because of the Easter. 4 days for studying here at home...


----------



## Katesrider011

Dauphin Island here i come! i love the beach!


----------



## RockandRide

My friend has never gone to the beach. Poor poor boy 

My new avie is my FIRST ever day on a horse last year! I look sooo awkward and strange.


----------



## lildonkey8

Hey can any of you check out my new thread? It's my new drawing thread...thanks!


----------



## apachewhitesox

I just found a horse add from the lady I bought Apache from. I can't believe some people there was a whole complete new story for this horse. When we bought Apache we were told he was bought as a horse to build confidence for someone who had nothing to do with horses for years and was getting back into them. Then I saw this horse for sale and it says she's had him since he was a foal and he is ten years old. Thats just one difference in the stories. I don't get why people can't just tell the truth.


----------



## PintoTess

I wonder what the real story is? Im about to go for a ride, done math homeowrk so im beat.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I would love to know the real story. Ah maths homework is nasty hehe


----------



## Anneka

Yes. Homwework is nasty!
(unless its horsey, ofcourse!)


----------



## PintoTess

Yep, sure is!! It is the holidays and I have FOUR assignments to do by next week. Im not by any means going to get them done. I have the sewing one nearly done, the maths one kinda done, art one, no where near finished and the PDHPE one not even started!!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Well your doing a lot better then me I have a Math assignment and an accounting exam to study for and I haven't touched either :/


----------



## PintoTess

Gawd, lets hope that you can get them done!! I don't want to throw year 10 away!!


----------



## apachewhitesox

haha mine don't have to be done for the first day back i would just have a good head start if i did some during the holidays.


----------



## PintoTess

Oh ok lol 

Why is it whenever im going through a bad time, my friend bails on me and doesn't talk to me. I have no close friends at the moment. Im sick of ones crap, one moved, one lives in VIC, and one isn't talking to me cos she didn't read my comment careful enough! Seriously, I can't cut it. One day im gonna crawl up in a ball in my dark corner and never going to come out. Ive almost been there. I need a friend to talk to. And I can't. And it's not my fault. My close friend, I need her so much at the moment and she doesn't know that. She needs see how much I want to see her. Im crying all the time cos I just can't not talk to her. She is one of the only things in my life that I care so mucha about. She doesn't know that. I so badly want to talk to her and give her the bracelet I bough her and hug her and tell her how Tess is going and go for that ride with her on Tess and Eddie that we had so much fun on. To sleep over with Tess again and have the fun that we have been having. But no. I can't do anything right. Im gonna lose myself one day, soon. And im not gonna come back.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I sure hope you don't because then Tess won't have you. There are always people you can talk to like me.  I'm sure your friend would love to see you again to. Do you guys keep in touch at all?


----------



## Sunny

So Sun's vet appointment is at 10:00 AM tomorrow. I'm going to get to the barn around 7:30 to feed the horses their breakfast, then groom Sunny and Dixie, the other mare who is going to the vet with my girl.


Cheer up, PT! Hope you feel better. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Aww Tess, Cheer up. Dont crawl in a ball and never come out. You definetily wont get to talk to friends that way. Just hang in there and things will get better.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Just got back from church and eating out. I love Perkins! =D

Yeah, Ryan got out of the hospital yesterday and we've already been out partying and this morning he went turkey hunting. I swear that boy thinks he's made of steel or iron(whatever's stronger). Now I get to laze aorund the house til either 1) Ryan comes in the house 2) I dicide to go shopping 3) My uncle calls my and tells me I have to come help him babysit his grandkids. =D


----------



## Sunny

Glad to hear Ryan is okay, RR! 

I'm waiting for my beau to come over. Today is my senior skip day and he promised he'd come over early.....he has 30 minutes before it's officially not early. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

Woah. I just finished 'washing' the boys lol giving pepper a bath. Gave them all a very thorough grooming. Then I rubbed them all down with an insectprotection thing. To top it all off they just would not stand still. Sam looked very grumpy with me afterwards hehe. When it comes to jobs like that that takes 2 hours in the hot sun 3 horses is too many lol. I'm pooped


----------



## PintoTess

I talked to her today, we ran into each other whilst we were both buying supplies to make ribbon browbands. We walked up to each other, had a hug, and were fine. So im happy now 

Got a new dressage whip today, dressage cones and some white gloves!


----------



## Sunny

Heading to the barn! Let's hope Sunny isn't totally disgusting, I don't have the time for an all-out grooming. 

Everyone say a little prayer that Sunny doesn't attempt to kill the vet....or me. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

Tess-Thats AWESOME that you got to see your friend  Everything works itself out  Im happy for you!

Sunny-Im praying  Don't worry, I am sure she'll be amazing!

Going to see a movie, YAY!


----------



## Katesrider011

Glad you got to see your friend Tess  
I watched Spirit last night. Id sure love to have the horse rain was modeled after. 

And I think Im gonna go take a walk on the beach in a bit.


----------



## Sunny

Just got back from the vet! I am SO proud of Sunny. 
For the first time since I've had her, she walked right on to the trailer, no hesitation. I could've cried. :lol:
The vet just gave her vaccs to her in the trailer since we were unsure about unloading her. She did get jumpy and had one pretty big freak out at her blood being drawn, but she still did great.

I had NO idea that the rhino vaccination was given up their nose! I had been holding Sun's head, and the vet said, "I'm going to ask you get step down for a second, this is going to be quick and I really don't think she's going to like it." I had no idea what he was going to do, but he suddenly shoved a syringe up her nose and expelled the medicine, within a millisecond. Sunny wasn't pleased. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

Sunny-Thats great! The nose thing must ahve been pretty funny


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Lakota was so good today. I just lunged him and braided his tail and cleaned him up since he has a sore back but I think its getting better. No riding until the vet comes back out on the 11th to check him out though. I took Ryan out to eat today at the chinese place and he made me eat a crawdad. It had like eyes and legs and everything still attached. *shudder* But it didn't taste that bad. i might post some pics of the Kotster later. He's legs were so muddy and I'm so nervous he's gonna get thrush or mud fever or both. I hate all this mud but theres nothing i can do about it.


----------



## PintoTess

*Sigh* Why do people have to go around and bring up old threads that have the slightest amount of strong opinions in them? I HATE THAT!!!!


----------



## apachewhitesox

haha what are you talking about exactly tess


----------



## lildonkey8

yeah...what?


----------



## Sunny

Someone brought up an old thread of PT's when there was nothing more to add to it.

It isn't that big of a deal. Doesn't look like it's getting too much attention.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

I hate when someone brings an old thread you created back to life. Ive posted a couple of threads that made me look stupid when I first joined this forum, and someone brought it up long after it died and I was like "I dont want to be reminded, thank you!"


----------



## lildonkey8

ugg those people are just dumb that do that! Sometimes people don't get it! But you know what I think? I think the people that do that are new to the forum and don't know any better but to sit down and bring them up!


----------



## PintoTess

Which I am happy about Sunny, but I am just not happy about it. It could have been a BIG drama. Luckily some people have the sense not to go on about it.


----------



## lildonkey8

Today the price dropped on the property!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Remember the property i showed you all? Well, we're ready to move! It dropped 20,000$ just this morning! Once 299,000, now 279,000! We're doing our best! I can't believe it! Just have my grandma loan us some cash and we'll get it without selling our lake front! Just renting out our lake front! The pools refreshing and, the pool _looks_ nice? Try _feel's_ refreshing! Ekk! If we buy this place i will be in love! Million dollar view, but not a million dollar house. And then, our own personal desert. Fence it in and: Walah! Donkeys got a full acre of desert. 3 citrus tree's: Orange, grapefruit, and lemon. They grow beautifully! And the room i'd have is a miss rodeo arizona's room. My way, my room.


----------



## PintoTess

Good work lildonkey, I am happy for you.


----------



## RockandRide

Thats Great Lil Donkey! Good Luck with getting the house 

I don't get to go riding this week either  I have a healing thing for my neck and I have to go. I'd rather get my neck fixed and not be broken than go riding though. But, I still get to go to the barn to teach my aunt how to ride


----------



## Cheyennes mom

it's time for long posts with Jess!!


RockandRide said:


> Cheyenne-How far east are you going? Do you think youll be in Ontario?
> Or like SUPER far east?
> 
> We didnt make it into the oncert  Oh well, we had a good time and it was an amazing chance! Well, we are still performing infront of our school!
> 
> Yay! Today we're riding! Wooohooo easter egg hunt as well. Ill be thinking of everyone of you as I am eating my chocolate
> 
> I hope it stops raining! Its sad that it has to rain


 yep into ontario! Kinda near Kingston. We also went to Ottawa and saw the parlement buildings!! Went up into the Peace Tower and the Momorial Chamber!
aww that stinks. maybe next time 
mmm chocolate!!!
also went on a trail ride and a horse n' buggie ride!! So fun!! I was at the back of the pack for the trail ride and I was riding a really bad pony and so I was secretly working with her (the pony's name is summer) I was stopping her and whenever she tried to rush forward I'd back her up and stuff like that. It was probably pretty worthless since the next person who rides her will mess it up but whatever it was somthing to do 


TheRoughrider21 said:


> This is not my month.
> 
> My aunt is doing better, she's off the ventilator and she was eating jello and talking today. I'm going back to the hospital in 2 hours though.
> 
> My boyfriend was in an accident so he's in the hospital. Critical but non-life threating injuries. I'll be going to see him in 30 mins. I'm getting really sick of hospitals. I don't need to see another for a good 20 years or so.


 that's good that your aunt is better! Hope you boyfriend gets better too!!


Katesrider011 said:


> Which reminds me of this comic :lol:


 haha!!! that's awesome!!


beauforever23 said:


> I love how my cat thinks I'm his personal couch. :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he does this regularly


 aww cute!


beauforever23 said:


> I was at the barn from 9AM to 6PM  i'm home but, I am WAY to tired to do anything right now.


 lucky!! I haven't seen my pony in a week!! can't wait to see her tomorrow!!


lildonkey8 said:


> Today was great! We picked my grandma up from the airport and got some wonderful pics of the sunset etc...can't post the pics though:sad:
> ETA: well, that one came on from yesterday though


 aww pretty ponies!!


Katesrider011 said:


> Do yall have easter in Canada? Cause easter holidays are coming up Friday


 yeahhhh!! yummmm chocolate!!!


Katesrider011 said:


> I think that's a man drowning in between all those parenthesis


 hahaha that made me laugh!!!


TheRoughrider21 said:


> Its. Fricken. Snowing. Out.
> 
> That's right folks, 10+ inches expected by tomorrow morning. Winds are like 40mph and just howling through the house. Screw this, I'm moving to Alaska. Its warmer there(right now, my friends parents are there and its the truth)


 ahhh that stinks!!!


lildonkey8 said:


> Can you guys check my thread out? It's called, Feeling down? Saddle Up! My journal...


 okay I'll look at it soon 


Anneka said:


> One of my Bff's got on my horse for the first time today!
> She dosent ride and she looked pro-for a beginer sort of way.
> Banjo couldnt have been better for her! (cos usually he throws tantrums every time we ride. yeah, its annoying!)


 aww that's awesome!! give your pony a hug for me k?


lildonkey8 said:


> I get to go on a trail ride tonight...through the mountains! It's gonna be great!


 oh awesome!!


apachewhitesox said:


> OMG I just had the best day ever.I went for a trail ride on my trainers arab mare. She was awesome I wish I had gotten pictures she was chestnut with white patchs it's hard to descride I will try and get a pitcure sometime. Anyway I fell off her at first due to the tack slipping. Then I was cantering up and down the trail a bit hard to stop at times but had great gaits. If I saw her for sale and didn't have mine I would so buy her. She even unexpectedly took me for my first jump lucky it was only little. I got a little go on there two little ponies as well who were right little turds but their cuteness made up for it  . Can't wait til I get to go there again. Seriously wish I had gotten pictures.


 oh that's so cool!! all we did on my trail ride was walk. but when Cheyenne's owner takes me and Cheyenne on a trail ride I'm sure it will be more fun.


ridingismylife2 said:


> My dad busted his kneecap! OUCH!
> This is quoted from his Facebook: *"*In hospital with busted kneecap. Very bizarre accident. I lost the rubber off the bottom of heel of my shoe and while walking along the heel slipped forward causing my whole (not insignificant) body weight onto my knee. This caused the kneecap to snap in two.
> Moral? shoe maintenance is very important!"
> 
> 
> All I can say is OUCHHHHHH!


 haha! oww my dad did that a few years ago.


lildonkey8 said:


> Hey can any of you check out my new thread? It's my new drawing thread...thanks!


 k I will


Anneka said:


> Yes. Homwework is nasty!
> (unless its horsey, ofcourse!)


 ugh. I have homework too


PintoTess said:


> Yep, sure is!! It is the holidays and I have FOUR assignments to do by next week. Im not by any means going to get them done. I have the sewing one nearly done, the maths one kinda done, art one, no where near finished and the PDHPE one not even started!!


 yuckkky.


PintoTess said:


> I talked to her today, we ran into each other whilst we were both buying supplies to make ribbon browbands. We walked up to each other, had a hug, and were fine. So im happy now
> 
> Got a new dressage whip today, dressage cones and some white gloves!


 oh that's good.


RockandRide said:


> Tess-Thats AWESOME that you got to see your friend  Everything works itself out  Im happy for you!
> 
> Sunny-Im praying  Don't worry, I am sure she'll be amazing!
> 
> Going to see a movie, YAY!


 oh what movie?


----------



## TaMMa89

That's great, lildonkey .

I've almost only night shift during the last 1½ weeks in my internship. So no early awakenings to me :wink:.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

More snow expected this week, along with rain. Yee-fricken-haw.

Seriously, everyone's so crabby becasue of this weather. Me and Ryan have been at each other's throats lately because we're both just so crabby. I wanna get out and work Lakota, he wants to start racing and we can't do what we want. So we've been fighting since 2am, we argued til about 3 then I went to bed and then we started arguing again at school and now we're not talking. I need a nap and its actually sunny out today. Go figure.


----------



## Katesrider011

TheRoughrider21 said:


> More snow expected this week, along with rain. Yee-fricken-haw.
> 
> Seriously, everyone's so crabby becasue of this weather. Me and Ryan have been at each other's throats lately because we're both just so crabby. I wanna get out and work Lakota, he wants to start racing and we can't do what we want. So we've been fighting since 2am, we argued til about 3 then I went to bed and then we started arguing again at school and now we're not talking. I need a nap and its actually sunny out today. Go figure.


Snow still? Geeeeezzzzz. It's like got up to 90 degrees here.


----------



## RockandRide

Cheyenne- We watched Soul Surfer today  So now I am trying to do everything with one hand for the rest of the day...Its not working out 

Kates-LUCKY! We are inbetween...its warm but its rainy, so that counter acts the warmth! Im hoping to ride outside soon!

AWWWWW! School tomorrow  Well we are going on a field trip so I guess it really isn't school. This means only 3 days of school this week! Next week we only have about 2. 1 is t?&f, 1 ius another trip, 1/2 is rehersal for a concert, 1/2 is music monday. So we have about 1 day and 2 halves next week  I cant beleive its May!


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Katesrider011 said:


> Snow still? Geeeeezzzzz. It's like got up to 90 degrees here.


Yep. Today I actually thought it was hot out and it was like 60. I miss summer.

Oh yeah, I'm single now. And I actually thought he was the one...guess I was wrong.


----------



## lildonkey8

Ohhhhhh, sorry to hear that RR, good luck findin someone else *HUGS*


----------



## Sunny

RR, I am so very sorry.  -many hugs-

Always here if you need to talk. :hug:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

RockandRide- oh awesome how did you like it? My friend saw it on Saturday and she really liked it. I'll probably see it sometime too


----------



## PintoTess

Gah maths homework!


----------



## ridingismylife2

I fell off yesterday during my jumping lesson 
Didn't know which way to go after a jump. I went left, Maestro went right. Then I shifted my weight to go right but he decided to go left after all. I fell right onto my lower back/tailbone and did a backwards tumble over my head. I just remember at one point being on my head :lol::shock:
lol...
Now my tailbone hurts. Probably bruised it. :-| Can't even sit properly now.


----------



## PintoTess

I love usher!!


----------



## Katesrider011

So I'm done with my final senior project presentation! It feels so awesome and i went ten minutes i believe!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Thats awesome Katesrider


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Sunny said:


> RR, I am so very sorry.  -many hugs-
> 
> Always here if you need to talk. :hug:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thanks Sunny. I think I'll be ok. Today was ackward cause his friends were mad at him and they would come over to talk to me and I just wasn't ready for that. But there's always other ******** in my town lol.


----------



## Sunny

:lol:

That's a good attitude to have. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

RR-Im sooo sorry  I hope it gets better 

Cheyenne-It was really good and I liked it a lot! You should definitely go and watch it.

Kates-Thats great!

I need to pay $320 for camp now. Its a big improvement though. I started off with having to pay $1000 and worked my way down  Hopefully I can pay it off soon.


----------



## PintoTess

Gotta dressage practice today *yay*.


----------



## Katesrider011

I've been playing robot unicorn attack for a half hour now


----------



## PintoTess

Thats fun! But I can't get it cos it is a paid app  Im playing bug village and smurfs


----------



## Katesrider011

I wanna be with you, and make believe with you and live in harmony harmony ohhh yeah.


----------



## PintoTess

Whaaaaat!?


----------



## Katesrider011

Lol it's the song to it. Always- by erasure


----------



## PintoTess

Phew, you got me worried there! lol 
I Love USHER !! Listen to this: More - Listen Now


----------



## Katesrider011

I'm not a huge fan of usher. But inlike some of his music, but i swear If the radio plays his song "there goes my baby" one more time.


----------



## beauforever23

i absolutely love usher. *faints*


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I love Josh Turner and Scotty McCreary. =D

Sorry, just had to add my 2 cents lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh my goodness I did my work and then rode Cheyenne in the rain for 2 hours!! I'm tired and I'm wet. lol Got some good work done with Cheyenne though! Worked on some gymkhanna games and Cheyenne was going crazy and was totally ignoring my commands so I decided to do some transitions and to work on stopping and I was doing a whole bunch of stuff. And this was all in the pouring rain and hail! lol First time riding in a week though. Cheyenne was happy to see me! Man she had energy!!


----------



## beauforever23

that's a mare for ya  glad you had a good ride just pray you didn't get sick


----------



## Sunny

Cory, Oh-My-God. My boyfriend sings that stupid song in his high-pitched "gay" voice all of the time. It's is so frickin' annoying. :lol:
I like the hardcore version of that game better. Less annoying music. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

beauforever23- lol yeah I wouldn't be surprized if I got sick because I was in a t-shirt and jeans lol! Where I live the motto is "Well, a little water don't hurt nuttn'" lol we hardly ever wear jackets. or at least I don't  Usually I'll wear a thin sweater but I got hot okay? lol


----------



## beauforever23

I agree, a little rain don't hurt anyone. I barely ever wear a sweater or a jacket so, I totally know how it is.


----------



## PintoTess

Just dressage schooled  Fun apart from Tesss doing the whol "OOO, leg yielding! lets do a half pass!" And Im like "Ummmm, lets not do half pass, lets do LEG YIELD". She is a freak at times but, I <3 her


----------



## ridingismylife2

The screen on my iPhone just shattered 
I'm so gutted!


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> Cory, Oh-My-God. My boyfriend sings that stupid song in his high-pitched "gay" voice all of the time. It's is so frickin' annoying. :lol:
> I like the hardcore version of that game better. Less annoying music. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The unicorn song? I actually like that song, the game just repeats certain lyrics over and over making it annoying.

Or are you talking about the "There goes my baby" that your boyfriend sings?


----------



## RockandRide

I listen to only very select music. I don't like listening to a lot of things because I just don't feel right listening to it. But that makes me feel sooo out of line with my friends because they all have Ipods and are singing these songs that make my ears scream! I feel left out  OH WELL! I HAVE HORSES!


----------



## lildonkey8

You have horses?



ITS TANOKAS BIRTHDAY TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR NOKAA, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## beauforever23

lildonkey8 said:


> You have horses?
> 
> 
> 
> ITS TANOKAS BIRTHDAY TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR NOKAA, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUU!


happy birthay to tanoka  are you doing anything special for him?


----------



## HopalongCassidy

Guess what! I was looking threw horseville and came across this.

Horseville Horse For Sale - Registered Thoroughbred - Ad 270199

Now i'm no the one to judge a horse just by the description so i'm not.

Here's a picture of this big beautiful thoroughbred named Time to Hide.

Don't worry there not stolen. This was my first horse. Yap this was the first horse I've ever owned. We had her from 5 years old to 8 or 9 years old. I like her but she HATED me. She'd try to bite and kick me. That's why i sold her we couldn't get along. I started her on barrels then sold her to a girl. Well the girl sold her to someone else. (That persons in our town to) and now there selling her. Why the girl sold her is because she has a vice. She will not stop. When that horse rounds the third barrel she'll run until she hits the gate or fence. She'll even run into the walls of the arena. Just can't get her to stop. They tried everything. Also the girl was getting trained by a professional barrel trainer. 

Anyway it's nice to read about my old horse. hope she finds a loving home. (Sorry for the horrible pictures.)


----------



## Sunny

Cory, I'm talking about the unicorn song. :lol: 

Has anyone ever heard something that described your horse so well that it was ridiculous? On the way to the vet I was telling my mom that we just needed to wrap Sunny in bubble wrap so she would stop getting hurt all of time. My mom said, "I don't think that would work very well." I asked why, and she said, "Because Sunny is the kind of horse who would purposely run in to objects just to hear the 'pop' sound. " :lol: :rofl:

So true.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Bubble wrap is amusing!


----------



## lildonkey8

beauforever23 said:


> happy birthay to tanoka  are you doing anything special for him?


She's grazing right now. I gave her a carrot and went into her stall for a bit. I might do more in a while. I'm planing on grooming her after her grazing time


----------



## Katesrider011

And another tornado is heading our way... Great, we are huddled in the bathroom at school. I'm supposed to be gone home now, but I'm trapped at school till the weather comes through.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Oh I'm sorry that has to suck being stuck at school I'm glad I've never been even near a tornado.


----------



## TaMMa89

Sunny said:


> Cory, I'm talking about the unicorn song. :lol:
> 
> Has anyone ever heard something that described your horse so well that it was ridiculous? On the way to the vet I was telling my mom that we just needed to wrap Sunny in bubble wrap so she would stop getting hurt all of time. My mom said, "I don't think that would work very well." I asked why, and she said, "Because Sunny is the kind of horse who would purposely run in to objects just to hear the 'pop' sound. " :lol: :rofl:
> 
> So true.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:.

It's always sad when a horse goes from the owner to the owner especially within a short time period. Hope she finds a good, permanent home, Hopalong.

Omg Cory, that's frigtening. Hopefully the tornado don't hit there and you can get to home. Luckily we don't have tornadoes over here.


----------



## Katesrider011

Ignore this post. The link didn't work


----------



## RockandRide

LD-I don't HAVE horses, but I do get to see them, and work with them.

Kates- I hope it blows over and you get to come home! Good Luck!


----------



## Katesrider011

RockandRide said:


> LD-I don't HAVE horses, but I do get to see them, and work with them.
> 
> Kates- I hope it blows over and you get to come home! Good Luck!


I be home now, finally!


----------



## RockandRide

Kates-AWESOME! Wooohhoooo!Yay for you! But don't you liek stormy weather? You get to be all cuddled up and be like an adventure. Its cool  Well, that is if there is not a possibility of death and injury......hmmm......


----------



## Katesrider011

Well there was tornadoes surrounding us, and I was hiding in the bathroom the hole time.


----------



## lildonkey8

seriously?! Man I would be screaming


----------



## RockandRide

Kates-Ok, So I understand why you would be bored! Did you atleast get to finish some school work?

LD-I would too! That would be freaky!


----------



## Katesrider011

We had no work today.  There were state tests today and we were in one period for pretty much the whole time.


----------



## RockandRide

Lucky! We have basically no work next week! But thats because of Track and Field. I hate it  Im really bad and only get ribbons in shot put. I can't even do that this year because of my neck. I can do Javelin but thats just another sport I am bad at.


----------



## Katesrider011

Next week is my last week of school pretty much until graduation (If I graduate) But anywho. I'm ready to get out, I got a decent paying job for the summer and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## RockandRide

Your gonna graduate! If you act like its gonna happen, it will!


----------



## Katesrider011

I'm passing only 2 out of 7 classes. I have no one to blame but myself for it, but yeah.


----------



## RockandRide

Is there time to get extra credit? (I have NO idea how high school works so Im shooting in the dark here)


----------



## Katesrider011

I guesso, but they wouldn't be willing to help me. I'm a horrible student.


----------



## RockandRide

I feel soo bad  There's no harm in asking though is there?


----------



## Katesrider011

RockandRide said:


> I feel soo bad  There's no harm in asking though is there?


I guess not. There's no reason to feel bad Rock. It's my fault and no one else's and I'm willing to accept that fact. This has just been an experience where I learned that no matter what mistakes you make, you're still the same person. I feel I'll get somewhere in life even if I don't graduate.


----------



## RockandRide

Thats a good way to look at it  At least you learnt something, and with that, you will go far


----------



## Katesrider011

My parents are disappointed in me right now though. That's what's hurting me.


----------



## RockandRide

I hope it gets better....

Do you have any siblings that are older?


----------



## Katesrider011

My sister is 21 and in college.


----------



## RockandRide

Could that be a problem? Trying to live up to your sister?


----------



## Katesrider011

I dunno. Perhaps it could be. Or just my horrible lack of motivation to do much school work anymore.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I'm such a failure. If I told you guys what I did today, you'd be so disappointed. Guess somethings never change.


----------



## Katesrider011

TheRoughrider21 said:


> I'm such a failure. If I told you guys what I did today, you'd be so disappointed. Guess somethings never change.


Aww  Hugs. I know the failure feeling.


----------



## beauforever23

I'm the biggest failure of them all...


----------



## Katesrider011

But let's all think positive. We aren't failures!


----------



## beauforever23

i agree =]


----------



## lildonkey8

so do I!


----------



## Sunny

We didn't have school today because of the tornadoes. 15th street, a really huge street in our city, is completely gone. Everything is destroyed. It was an F5, 1 and a half miles wide. Luckily all of my family stayed safe. It was our worst tornado in history.

No school tomorrow either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Gawd, thats big! Glad you are all ok. What is the world coming to with all these disasters :/


----------



## horsesroqke

Maybe its the begginning of 2012  

(I kid, i kid.)

This thread has done well! 1205 pages


----------



## horsesroqke

Oh and I'm sorry to hear about the tornadoes. Stay safe!


----------



## PintoTess

OOOO I sure hope not !!!


----------



## Can He Star

helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooo


----------



## PintoTess

Hey 

Im so sick of people thinking that me and Tess are hopeless and can't do anything just because their horses are better at certain things than us. I hate it and it annoys me as she has come so far. No one see's it.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I'm sure a lot of people see how far you have come. I definitely do. You just keep working hard with her and prove everyone wrong. AND MOST IMPORTANTLY WHO CARES WHAT THEY THINK JUST HAVE FUN WITH HER


----------



## PintoTess

Thankyou. I care what people think. I won't make it anywhere if people don't have faith in me :/


----------



## apachewhitesox

Just don't worry about people who don't think good of you. Think of all the people who tell you how great you are. If anyone does openly say your not good enough ask why and how you can improve. If they give you good advice use it to your advantage just means there is room for improvement and you can only go up. If they can't give you anything just ignore them they are not worth it and it is quite possible they just envy how good you are.


----------



## PintoTess

They don't straight out tell me "oh your crap give up" they imply it if you get what I mean? I think that half the reason is my gear. I had/have and old crappy AP saddle and to tell you the truth, I felt hopeless. No one even looked at me. It was as if good gear was some kind of badge of royalty. Now I have a dressage saddle and I feel on top of the world. I have improved. Like possibly we are good. I have NEVER had a lesson in my life. Or any help what so ever. And I have trained my own horse from a 2 year old since I was 9. And I have had comments from a SHOW judge telling me how well trained she is and people have asked me who trained jer. It makes me feel good. like we HAVE gotten some where.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Well there you go you definitely have done well. To tell you the truth I would actually be glad no one took a lot of notice of me when I first started then you can show off with a big boom later when they do notice. If that makes sense. It shows that you just worked hard and really achieved something when you do reach your goals. I would much rather that then have learned on push button ponies with all the top gear its practically handed to you and there isn't as much sense of achievement in my view anyway.


----------



## PintoTess

No there isn't. I know what you mean exactly.


----------



## HopalongCassidy

TaMMa89 said:


> :rofl:.
> 
> It's always sad when a horse goes from the owner to the owner especially within a short time period. Hope she finds a good, permanent home, Hopalong.
> 
> Omg Cory, that's frigtening. Hopefully the tornado don't hit there and you can get to home. Luckily we don't have tornadoes over here.


Yes it is sad that she's getting past around. I think she'd be a good broodmare. She HAS the speed. She is really fast but it's the attitude that kills it. Tell you the truth. No KID belongs on her. She's unpredictable. She was loving and caring with me then she was running and wouldn't stop. Also i found out she hates spurs when she took me for a joy ride. After that she never did that again. I rode her another 20 times and she was fantastic but we just couldn't keep a horse like that. Also we told the people we sold her to that she does that and they still bought her. Well for a 100 dollars why not.


----------



## Sunny

It's a lovely day outside today, even after that disaster yesterday.
I'm going to go to the barn and braid Sunny's mane and give her a good grooming.

I wonder if school will be out again tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Yeah this weather has taken a sad toll. A good sum of people have died. A town 8 miles south got hit hard, and one 20 miles south of my town has had quite a few deaths. Hopefully we won't get much more of that kind of weather. *Fingers crossed* 

Here in Mississippi has had 32 deaths 
Alabama has had 128. 

And it could rise


----------



## luckyT

Poor people!! Feel sorry for the dead one's families.


----------



## Sunny

Most of Alabama's deaths came from Tuscaloosa, where I live. The National Guard is still here searching for bodies.
360,000 Alabamians have no power and won't for days, including my boyfriend, aunt, uncle, and brother. We didn't have power, but it came back on. 
We can't go anywhere because there is hardly any gas. Most of the main roads are shut down, anyway.

Hard, hard times.

Oh, and no school tomorrow either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> Most of Alabama's deaths came from Tuscaloosa, where I live. The National Guard is still here searching for bodies.
> 360,000 Alabamians have no power and won't for days, including my boyfriend, aunt, uncle, and brother. We didn't have power, but it came back on.
> We can't go anywhere because there is hardly any gas. Most of the main roads are shut down, anyway.
> 
> Hard, hard times.
> 
> Oh, and no school tomorrow either.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Glad you're okay!


----------



## Sunny

Thanks. We were very, very lucky that all we had was a big tree down. The winds were intense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

I hope you all are okay! And I also hope no other tornadoes come! Stay Safe!

Strong winds are up here! I don't remember it ever being like this. My gramma says it is because of the tornadoes but I don't know. I hope the weather stays good enough to go riding on Satruday, and so everyone stays safe.

I wish I had gone to the horse massage clinic yesterday  I didn't get to go because my dad couldn't drive me and my mom didn't want to  Oh well! I get to go to the barn on the weekend


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Katesrider011 said:


> But let's all think positive. We aren't failures!


Ha, positive thinking. That went out the window with everything else good.


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Awww don't be like that :/ I know how you feel.


----------



## beauforever23

Oye, my baby goes in to be neutered on saturday =/ im not ready to be without him for a couple of hours  *cries* the tornadoe hit georgia  haven't heard from my family yet, hope they are ok 

hope everyone ended up OK else where.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

TheRoughrider21 said:


> I'm such a failure. If I told you guys what I did today, you'd be so disappointed. Guess somethings never change.





beauforever23 said:


> I'm the biggest failure of them all...


 aww don't you two be like that. I know just how that feels and I know it does NOT feel good AT ALL but God made you special and he loves you and watches over you all the time, protecting you. Don't ever say that you're hopeless or failing cuz you not.


Katesrider011 said:


> But let's all think positive. We aren't failures!


 Amen! lol!


Can He Star said:


> helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooo


 well hello lol


PintoTess said:


> Hey
> 
> Im so sick of people thinking that me and Tess are hopeless and can't do anything just because their horses are better at certain things than us. I hate it and it annoys me as she has come so far. No one see's it.


 aww I know how that feels too. Whenever I'm at shows I look at everyone and they all look so professional and it's almost like they're staring me down and saying "You don't stand a chance so why are you trying?" I know that most of the time people probably aren't thinking that but still. You and tess look amazing in your photos! 'Look soo controlled and calm and expirienced! Wish I could look half as good as you!


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny: I just watched some videos on the Tuscaloosa tornado. :shock: My god I'm glad that didn't hit your house or the barn! 

That tornado is gonna make the record book Oh so glad you are okay!


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, Cory. 

It was so intense. The places you probably saw on the videos are about ten minutes from my house. It hit the dead center of Tuscaloosa; the mall, restaurants, tons of businesses, condos, UA student apartments.... I've heard that lots of UA students are dead. Actually, one of our football players was thrown 50 feet by the tornado, and his girlfriend was killed. Awful stuff.

ETA: Everyone says this is the country's worst tornado in forty years. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> Thanks, Cory.
> 
> It was so intense. The places you probably saw on the videos are about ten minutes from my house. It hit the dead center of Tuscaloosa; the mall, restaurants, tons of businesses, condos, UA student apartments.... I've heard that lots of UA students are dead. Actually, one of our football players was thrown 50 feet by the tornado, and his girlfriend was killed. Awful stuff.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's crazy! So sorry for the football player. I bet it's gonna be either an F4 or F5. The one that hit south of here killing folks was around the same strength, it just didn't go through a big city like tuscaloosa. The thought of that creeps me out deadly tornadoes being so close. Tupelo holds forth place for having the deadliest tornado in 1936 and it could happen again. Scary Scary thought. It could happen again anywhere. Just as it did in places yesterday. 

ETA: I wouldn't doubt it being the worst in awhile. All the record holding deadly tornadoes have been back in the fifties and earlier.


----------



## Sunny

I'm so thankful that I'm fine, as well as my family and Sunny, too, of course.

Tornadoes are scary things. What creeps me out is how it is usually all bright and sunny right before it hits. Like the weather just suddenly wants to take someone out. Scary, scary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

That sounds bad. I can't bring myself to watch the movies!


----------



## rocky pony

It's just insane what's going on over there...sorry to say, here in California it's highs in the 70s for weeks...oh, brother. I didn't even have any idea things were so bad over there!

I haven't checked into this topic for awhile, it's hard to keep up with, lol
And lately, what with the ongoing debates...such an interestingly diverse group this Forum has attracted. While it's sometimes very hard to deal with the extreme opinions expressed here, it's only a reminder that horses can bring all sorts of people together, right? Let's be nice and positive!

I've been riding a lot lately, yay! Finally. Merry is absolutely fantastic and I'm so excited to finally own her and bring her over to my stable already! Soon!
So things are finally looking up, years later...lol


----------



## PintoTess

Thats great Rp


----------



## Sunny

You own her now, RP?? That's great!  I know you must be so happy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

rocky pony said:


> It's just insane what's going on over there...sorry to say, here in California it's highs in the 70s for weeks...oh, brother. I didn't even have any idea things were so bad over there!
> 
> I haven't checked into this topic for awhile, it's hard to keep up with, lol
> And lately, what with the ongoing debates...such an interestingly diverse group this Forum has attracted. While it's sometimes very hard to deal with the extreme opinions expressed here, it's only a reminder that horses can bring all sorts of people together, right? Let's be nice and positive!
> 
> I've been riding a lot lately, yay! Finally. Merry is absolutely fantastic and I'm so excited to finally own her and bring her over to my stable already! Soon!
> So things are finally looking up, years later...lol


Congrats on owning her! Keep us updated on all the fun things yall do


----------



## rocky pony

Oh no, I worded that wrong haha, I don't quite own her yet, I meant I'm excited that I will own her soon! Probably in May or June I should be able to finally get her 
But for now I do get to go work with her almost every day which is great! My friend's property is a little bit limited, though, as she's still setting it up, and the stable down the street we're paying to ride in we can only go to so often and also the few times we've gone there I've wound up spending most of the time desensitizing Merry to their big windmill at the entrance, lol...she flat out flips every time she sees it, but it has gotten a little better. Hopefully I should actually be able to ride her there rather than having to stay on the ground and hold her hand all the way to and from the horrible horse eating windmill, lol

But either way I'm excited to get her to my stable, soon. It's overall a lot nicer than the other stable...but I'm still glad to have the other one around, anyway.


----------



## RockandRide

RockPony-Hope you guys have fun soon! And even now 

Yay! This weekend is going to be awesome as soon as I get my hw done! Riding tomorrow, teaching my parents to ride and seeing my Best Friend on Sunday!


----------



## PintoTess

Its raining here  NO RIDING!! I have a dressage comp on friday so I will have some *good* Pictures


----------



## apachewhitesox

Yay can't wait to see pictures  its been raining a lot here too


----------



## beauforever23

It's been raining a pretty decent amount over here in NY. Jeezes my vet is the hardest vet to get intouch with. My horse needs his shots and I need to get intouch with him. I mean grr


----------



## PintoTess

Always frustrating!


----------



## RockandRide

God Luck on your competition Tess!

I feel bad for you guys with all the rain! I have sunny sky's tomorrow and 17 degrees weather! YES!


----------



## apachewhitesox

lucky you its actually nice and sunny today but I cant ride for other stupid reasons


----------



## lildonkey8

I'm about to go on a ride! I sure hope Tig(er) lopes


----------



## RockandRide

Im going riding tomorrow! Hope we get to ride outside!


----------



## PintoTess

Serious?! All I want to do its ride in an indoor arena!


----------



## RockandRide

Hahahaha! I guess you don't really know what you have until you don't have it anymore. For a long time I really wished we could ride outside but I never thought of the other people who couldn't ride when it rained because they didn't have an indoor arena! Wow, some things you just have to think about....

I still want to ride outside though! Can you find anywhere with an indoor arena?


----------



## PintoTess

Nope, no where around here. But I have an idea....


Hows about, you bring your horses down here and ride in my lush green well drained paddocks and I can go and ride in your fancy schamancy indoor arena!! Good plan?


----------



## apachewhitesox

Riding outside is awesome but sometimes I really wish I had an indoor arena.


----------



## PintoTess

Me too :/


----------



## RockandRide

THATS A DEAL PINTO!!! Heehehehe!

But, our stables isn't all that fancy shmancy actually. Its more of a local stables with great trainers  Most stables around here have an indoor arena so it comes as sort of a given!


----------



## PintoTess

Really?! Indoor arena's a rare around here!


----------



## lildonkey8

Boo!!!!


----------



## Katesrider011

I just went to Asbury Cemetery. By far the creepiest ghost hunt we've ever been on. I really feel there is something there that doesn't want to show itself, and doesn't want us there. I don't know if we'll go back to that cemetery.


----------



## PintoTess

Ahhhhh!!!

Please do tell Kates!! Im interested.!


----------



## RockandRide

I find it interesting too! The pictures were cool, did you get anything on the...ummm EVP (What is it again)?

Pinto-Today we're going riding. I'll tell you if we were in the outdoor arena (fingers crossed). In the winter when it snows, do you guys ride outside too?


----------



## Katesrider011

So we got there at 7:00 pm so we could walk around a bit. It got dark so we started talking to the ghosts that could be there. Just simple questions like "How are you?" Stuff like that, nothing that would **** em off. Cause that's the last thing you want to do is **** off a ghost. We caught nothing on the EVP (Electromagnetic Voice Phenomenon Recorder), but we did here some kind of hum with our ears. My friend Paige saw a white streak go by, then My friend Paige and Taylor saw a white streak go by at the same time. But it had a trail so it wasn't a bug. Then I finally saw that same white streak, streak by us. 

Then I started taking pictures, and I posted a couple of them in my journal on the journal thread here. 

Haha and we started getting uncomfortable and left.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

So we had a bonfire last night at my cousin's and played Bop It! for awhile...you have no idea how funny it is to watch intoxicated people playing that game. I got home from the bonfire around 1:30am and slept til 10. Then I went to the stables and Lakota almost gave me a heart attack. He was at the back of the pasture and he was trotting around and playing with some birds and a plastic bag that blew into his pasture. I called his name and he stopped, turned and faced me, then started galloping full-blast right towards me. Literally, the ground was shaking and I was like, "Whoa Kota, easy boy, easy now. Whoa." Having 1300 lbs of muscle galloping towards you is a terrifying yet, thrilling experince. Then he got about 3 inches past me and went from a full out gallop to slamming on the brakes. I think he may have been showing off for me lol.


----------



## PintoTess

Bop it! is fun! Kota is a babe!

RandR- I don't ride inside! I ride outside all the time!


----------



## TaMMa89

That's interesting, Katesrider.

Happy 1st of May everyone. Not a big party there I guess, here it's.


----------



## lildonkey8

CHECK OUT MY VIDEO THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(you'll be happwy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## RockandRide

LD-I'll check it out.

Kates-I would have gotten freaked out as soon as I got there...the white thing just put it over the top! So no answers from the ghosts?

Tamma-Its a big celebration for me but not anyone else here  I can't beleive only 2 more months of school! So, it is a good thing for me 

Pinto-Thats cool! I guess it sucks in a way though. We had to ride inside again  Oh well.....atleast it was SUNNY! I was hoping maybe next week we could go outside but NO! It just HAD to rain again 

My mom got on a horse today! WOOHOO! She loved it and hopes to ride in her free time  Maybe this means more BARN time for moi?


----------



## Sunny

Went to the barn and banded Sunny's mane. If it doesn't lie on one side after this, I swear I'm hogging it off.

So, I still don't have school tomorrow. I haven't been since last Tuesday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

Sunny-If they cancel school, do you have to make up the days or do you still graduate on time?


----------



## Sunny

All underclassmen will have to make the days up, but seniors don't because they can't push graduation. Bwahahaha.

Eight more days left of highschool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

Lucky! Have Fun!


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> All underclassmen will have to make the days up, but seniors don't because they can't push graduation. Bwahahaha.
> 
> Eight more days left of highschool!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same here, and I thought schools didn't make up days if the days were missed because of disaster. If it's declared a state of emergency, and and EF-5 tornado ripping through Tuscaloosa is a MAJOR state of emergency, noone should have to make up days.


----------



## lildonkey8

I finally get to wake wake up at 530 every morning and work Noka! Yayayayayayay


----------



## Sunny

Yeah, the rest of the classes will have to make them up as far as I know.

I don't think they should either, but our school board is so bass-ackwards that it's ridiculous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> Yeah, the rest of the classes will have to make them up as far as I know.
> 
> I don't think they should either, but our school board is so bass-ackwards that it's ridiculous.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well it's not illegal to make up days after a disaster. But people died in this, and all they can care about is that they missed days of school. A few days is not gonna do much harm.

I don't think they should have to make it up either.


----------



## beauforever23

I agree with Kates, do you mind if I call you that, I mean seeing your not a girl or anything, I don't want to offend  

I'm going to my friends rave tomorrow night. what to wear, what to wear!


----------



## Katesrider011

beauforever23 said:


> I agree with Kates, do you mind if I call you that, I mean seeing your not a girl or anything, I don't want to offend
> 
> I'm going to my friends rave tomorrow night. what to wear, what to wear!


Yeah Kates is just fine!  

Also an F5 twister rolled right over the Smithville school here in Mississippi. I hope they don't make up days for that. I went to see the damage, and they weren't letting us in, but I caught a glimpse. There was a car on a tow truck that looked like a paper wad ball. The area that was once woods was an open area. It was crazy, and sad.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

rocky pony said:


> I haven't checked into this topic for awhile, it's hard to keep up with, lol
> And lately, what with the ongoing debates...such an interestingly diverse group this Forum has attracted. While it's sometimes very hard to deal with the extreme opinions expressed here, it's only a reminder that horses can bring all sorts of people together, right? Let's be nice and positive!
> 
> I've been riding a lot lately, yay! Finally. Merry is absolutely fantastic and I'm so excited to finally own her and bring her over to my stable already! Soon!
> So things are finally looking up, years later...lol


ugh I know! It's SOO hard to keep up with!! And yes lots of different people here! I luv hearing about how their horses are doing and what their working on and seeing pictures of their awesome horses!!

Oh awesome that you have been able to ride!! I'll say how my ride went in a sec 


RockandRide said:


> Hahahaha! I guess you don't really know what you have until you don't have it anymore. For a long time I really wished we could ride outside but I never thought of the other people who couldn't ride when it rained because they didn't have an indoor arena! Wow, some things you just have to think about....
> 
> I still want to ride outside though! Can you find anywhere with an indoor arena?


ugh!! ur so lucky u ride where there's an indoor arena! I can only ride when it's not raining or anything. or well, I can but I don't always want to lol! Sometimes it's fine but I'd really rather not  There are indoor arenas around here but the boarding is really expensive where there are indoor ones.


Sunny said:


> All underclassmen will have to make the days up, but seniors don't because they can't push graduation. Bwahahaha.
> 
> Eight more days left of highschool!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


8 more days???? luuuuckkkyy!!!!!!!! We have like 39 school days until school's over for the summer!!


lildonkey8 said:


> I finally get to wake wake up at 530 every morning and work Noka! Yayayayayayay


ugh!! I'd hate waking up at 5:30!!! Sometimes it's fine but every morning word be horrid for me lol! I'd have to go to bed really early in which I can NOT do. yuck. But I guess it would be worth it to work with your horse though... I'll do it for horse shows though lol!


Yesterday had a horrible ride and ended up crying again. Today I went alone and had an amazing ride!! It was beautiful outside!! Totally made up for everything that happened yesterday! Afterwords I got off and took off her saddle and started walking over to the fence to hang it there and Cheyenne just followed me there with her ears up and it was SOO adorable!! I cooled her down bareback and as boney as her back is I was so happy with her it didn't even matter! After that I just layed (yes I layed on her. on my stomach with my chest and head) on her back stroking her for a while. She just stood there and then made me crack up when she turned to face me making me almost fall off her  Luv that little pony!!


----------



## Sunny

My aunt works at our hospital, and she said the morgue was overflowing and that bodies were having to be stored on ice trucks.

There have also been bodies found in trees in Pleasant Grove(the second hardest hit area), and bricks have been found lodged in trees. That storm was fierce.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> My aunt works at our hospital, and she said the morgue was overflowing and that bodies were having to be stored on ice trucks.
> 
> There have also been bodies found in trees in Pleasant Grove(the second hardest hit area), and bricks have been found lodged in trees. That storm was fierce.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm glad that it didn't hit Tupelo. There would've been a large death toll just like Tuscaloosa. 

Tupelo had a tornado in '36 killing over 200 people, and I hope history doesn't ever repeat itself. Ever.


----------



## Sunny

I agree. I'm just so thankful that none of my loved ones were harmed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

That is so horrible!
Best thoughts for the people affected.


----------



## lildonkey8

Okay, guys. Let's make a deal. We four will NEVER let this thread get locked











NEVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katesrider011

Well there's no reason for this thread to be locked.


----------



## apachewhitesox

why would the thread get locked?


----------



## Katesrider011

Unless some troll comes here and picks a fight, I don't see why this thread would get locked.


----------



## lildonkey8

ya huh...DON'T LET IT HAPPEN!


----------



## Katesrider011

Hokay then, we won't


----------



## Sunny

A beautiful day again today!
Oh, how I wish I could be at the barn. But since I can't, Saddle Club, Pepsi, and Doritos is pretty nice, too. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Your watching the saddle club Sunny?


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> A beautiful day again today!
> Oh, how I wish I could be at the barn. But since I can't, Saddle Club, Pepsi, and Doritos is pretty nice, too. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh. My. God! The Saddle Club. My sister used to watch that ALLLLLL the time, and I always acted like it was the stupidest show ever, but really I never wanted to admit I liked it


----------



## Sunny

I was earlier.

Yes, I'm almost eighteen and I watch The Saddle Club. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beauforever23

Oh my!! I love the saddle club


----------



## lildonkey8

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe they stopped playing it as often


----------



## Sunny

I have season one and two. :lol: I had season three but I trashed it because the new cast sucked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

I know right?! The older ones are WAY better

If anyone want to go into chat PM me !


----------



## PintoTess

The saddle club lol!
Cory, thats cute lol. I haven't watched it in ages!


----------



## HopalongCassidy

Well me and a friend are going to go look at a horse for her. Let's hope he right for her. she's been looking for a while. If he is we'll be going on a 2 hour trail ride. Yay, Though right know i'm doing homework.

Humm, i use to watch the saddle club.
The brunette died a while back. I think her name was Jessica. I'm not sure.


----------



## Sunny

The little girl who played Melanie in season two is the one who died.


----------



## Sunny

For those of you who haven't seen, here is the best footage of the tornado that just destroyed our city. The driver is in the parking lot of our mall, and what he's looking at is Midtown Village, both of our major shopping centers.





 
And a really eye-opening before and after satellite scroller.

Alabama tornadoes: Close-up satellite imagery shows before-and-after devastation in Tuscaloosa and Pleasant Grove (interactive) | al.com


----------



## arkangel

bored singel and sad


----------



## BuckskinBorn2Fly

Sunny said:


> For those of you who haven't seen, here is the best footage of the tornado that just destroyed our city. The driver is in the parking lot of our mall, and what he's looking at is Midtown Village, both of our major shopping centers.
> 
> YouTube - 4/27/11 - Tuscaloosa Tornado
> 
> And a really eye-opening before and after satellite scroller.
> 
> Alabama tornadoes: Close-up satellite imagery shows before-and-after devastation in Tuscaloosa and Pleasant Grove (interactive) | al.com


That tornado _almost _hit us where I live. How bad was the damage?


----------



## Sunny

BuckskinBorn2Fly said:


> That tornado _almost _hit us where I live. How bad was the damage?


It was very bad.

If you click on the link I posted, there are before-and-after sliders from Google Earth that really show how intense it was. (There is a bar in the middle of the image, you slide those to change from before/after.)


----------



## TaMMa89

That's scary.

I'm sorry for possible victims of that tornado.


----------



## BuckskinBorn2Fly

Wow. That's horrible.


----------



## rocky pony

Oh my gosh, Sunny, that's awful!


----------



## Katesrider011

I swear I thought I was about to die today. 

A man came up to me with a back pack, he looked like a thug, and He reached in the backpack slowly, and I thought he was about to pull a gun on me. I haven't been that scared in awhile. Turns out he was trying to sale cd's


----------



## RockandRide

Kate-That was funny! I thought I was going to die on Saturday. My friend and I were driving along the street and there was this skateboarder group. We accidentally waved at them thinking it was our friend and they started chasing us. We peddled like crazy and turns out they were just having a race 

Sunny-THATS HORRIBLE! I feel sorry for everyone caught in it.


----------



## Katesrider011

Although I couldn't find a video of the actual tornado of Smithville Like sunny did of Tuscaloosa. But here is the Aftermath in Smithville after an F5. I would like to volunteer to help clean up for it is only 15 miles away from me, but I'm to nervous about coming across a fatality. I don't know if I'm fit to handle that yet.


----------



## RockandRide

I can't see it  Its not availabl ein Canada


----------



## Cheyennes mom

well glad that you guys were okay and safe from the tornadoes


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ahh my knee hurts so bad. I have this disease in my knees called Osgood Schlatters disease and so my knees (mostly my left one) like kill whenever I do excersize so I have to wear a brace. But for some reason the brace isn't working right now. Like, it's not helping at all. My knees still collapse after I run and they burn for the rest of the day. I collapsed 3 times after the races today and my left knee swelled up huge. Maybe I should go to the doctor about it again. I went a few years ago and she said that it's defenately osgood schlatters disease and all I need to do is wear a brace and it should be fine. But it's not fine and it's driving me crazy!!!
On the bright side I got some really good running done! We went to the track across the street to do some 400 meter and 100 meter races. I got 1.27 minutes in the 400 meter and I did the 100 meter 3 times (I felt like it- I luv running other than the knee problems) and I got 14 seconds and then 14 secs and then I got 13 seconds  I was happy with that. I haven't ran like that for ever and it was SO much fun!!!
Does anyone else on here have OSD? Or do you know anyone who does? Apparently it's really common but I haven't heard of anyone who has it except my dad but he grew out of it (it goes away once you stop growing). Anyways, it's on the internet if you wanna see what it is.


----------



## PintoTess

My friend has that disease. Painful from what I have heared.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

really? well that's the first!! I'm not alone!! lol does she wear a brace on her knee? anyways, yeah it hurts a lot. once I was walking out after an annoying running test and my knee collapsed and I banged it on the ground and then it totally tensed up at the point where I was screaming cuz it hurt so bad. Hope that doesn't happen again. ugh. hate that. Skiing is bad too. Apparently even after you lose the disease skiing still makes it hurt. I find that kinda weird. Happened to my dad once and he's like 40. So weird. Anyways I'll stop complaining now. I hate how much I complain about it but everyone always ignores me in school and stuff so I need something to get people's attention lol I'm an idiot that way.


----------



## lildonkey8

Why not explain it to the teachers if your at school...*encouraging voice* I'll bet you'll get some free timmmmmmmmmmeeeee!


----------



## Sunny

Thanks for all of the well-wishes, guys!

What a yucky day today. Rainy and cold.

Seven days left of high school! We got our cap and gown today. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

lildonkey- mm.. not sure if they'll do that. If I'm in a lot of pain and stuff they'll let me take a brake I'm sure but they've seen me in my brace and they've seen me in pain before but they haven't really asked me about it or anything. A lot of people scream in my school just because (we're a school of maniacs thats for sure) and stuff and if I really need to cry or anything then I'll go to a corner where I can't be seen except by my few friends who are so used to me doing that that they don't even care anymore. I don't know. I'll tell them eventually but I just haven't gotten to it.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

this is random compared to the thing we were just talking about... but help me? I just posted two threads and all I'm getting is bad stuff on what I'm doing. Why won't people tell me what I should do instead of critiquing all the stuff that i'm doing. I didn't ask for a critique I asked for help thank you very much.


----------



## horseloverd2

Hmm well as long as it's random chat...

I dyed my hair today  I've been debating on doing it for a few weeks and today the hair dye was on sale so I decided to go for it. I used natural instincts and my hair went from light/honey colored brown to a dark brown and I love it! First time trying it and I don't think it'll be my last. It should wash out in a couple weeks ago or so, I was too scared to try permanent. Any tips on keeping hair color? I have special shampoo/conditioner for colored hair and I don't plan on washing it every day like I used to. Maybe 5 times a week.

By the way, sorry if I interrupted a convo or something. :/ I didn't read the posts above me.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Lasagne for dinner Yummy!!!! hehe


----------



## Sunny

Cheyenne, I read both threads and everyone responding is correct. If you get any information from Spyder, Kayty, or Anebel, LISTEN. They are dressage queens, and their advice is more than useful.

They are right. Seesawing gives false collection. True collection comes from behind, when the horse is off its forehand and on the bit. These things, however, are later things to be focused on. I suggest you look at the dressage training scale and work on that. You have to crawl before you walk.

Anyone suggesting to see-saw in order to gain collection doesn't know what they are talking about. What you are feeling when you see-saw isn't collection; it's called bit evasion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

Here ya' go.










http://www.horsechannel.com/english-horse-training/dressage-training-scale.aspx

As you can see, collection is the very last piece of the triangle. You must have all of the other components before you can achieve true collection.
The link I posted explains the triangle's first three levels. Master those first.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

sunny- mmm...okay...just trying to figure out if I totally get the triangle thing...So I have rythm with her... not sure what it means by suppleness...for the contact do you mean like not loose reins and stuff? Not sure about the impulsion. and for straightness do you mean like posture?


----------



## PintoTess

Just finished my ribbon browband and can't wait to use it at my dressage day tomorrow!


----------



## Sunny

I am by no means an expert, so I'm going to try to find some good links for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

How is Sunny going with her training?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

PintoTess- lol awesome!

Sunny- okay that'd be great thanks a lot!


----------



## Sunny

Pintotess: She's going great! I'm in the process of buying a new saddle, and we're about to move to a new stable, so I'm not going to do too much until then. I've "ridden" her a few times, and she was perfect. Such a willing little girl! Thanks for asking! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha awesome! how's your riding going PintoTess? Have you been going to many shows lately?


----------



## PintoTess

Thats great Sunny!

Cheyenne: I have a comp tomorrow. I have got heaps of new gear (saddle, dressage whip, smexy white golves lol) So with the new saddle we have improved so much! I washed Tess this arfternoon over and over again and she is a spotless white  Now to get up at 3am in the morning and drive the 2 hours to get to the comp grounds. I plan on sleeping in the car


----------



## Sunny

Five days of school left!!! Man, has it flown by!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

I just placed an order for a awesome nameplate for Tanoka! 








^^^^^I got the design that says "GOLDEN"
a golden frame...
and the realy cool pics of Noka!
P.S. I'm sorry it made alllllllllll of it....I didn't try to make it so that


----------



## Sunny

Cheyenne: Here is a pretty good link explaining the training scale.

The Art of Classical Riding--The Training Scale

And since I don't think you are fully aware of what collection truly is, here are some links on collection alone.
::: Sustainable Dressage - Collection & Its Evasions - False Collection & Evasions :::
::: Sustainable Dressage - Collection & Its Evasions - True Collection - What It Is and How to Achieve It :::

And here is a snippet from the first link that I found very true.
*There is no shortcut to quality.*


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I haven't been on in awhile. My aunt comes home from the hospital tomorrow and its also a half day. I haven't been feeling good.


----------



## lildonkey8

*omfg!!!!!!!! I hate that the person who would sell me a nameplate took advantage of me!!! It said 16$ but it's really 94.70!!!!
P.s. Never buy from A True Revolution In Equine Nameplates!. They will take of you!!!!!!*


----------



## rocky pony

That's insane, lildonkey! I'm glad you caught that, though!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Well I don't know about anyone else but I had a great afternoon. I was riding my instructors qh gelding and he was very lazy and I was trying for what seemed forever to get him into a canter and he just wouldn't. I almost thought I had it when he gave a buck not a huge one but a decent one and it was a pretty good feeling knowing I didn't fall on my first buck.

Then her daughter who was riding with me wanted to have a little go on doc (horse i was riding) and I could have a go on her little aussie riding pony Paulie (cutest little butthead EVER!). She was on him bareback and so I got on and it felt so weird it felt like there was nothing in front of me. I'm used to 15hh+ and he's only about 11hh. He had been a butthead for her that afternoon and had bucked her off once already. I was just walking around, apparently he was walking around all proudly showing off lol so I'm told. I asked for a little trot just for fun then brought him back to a walk and a little while later he wanted to trot again. He tried to take off and I tried to stop him which ended up with him shooting sideways and turning at the same time. I only just managed to stay on because it felt like there was nothing to hold on to. Then for ages I had his head pulled around to my knee so he wouldn't run off anywhere and he kept trying to flick is bum out quickly which kept putting me off balance and he had no neck or anything to kind of help save me lol. I was giggling the whole time which was making it even harder to stay on. Eventually he stopped and I got control of myself to find my instructor laughing at me I must have looked funny hehe.


----------



## lildonkey8

rocky pony said:


> That's insane, lildonkey! I'm glad you caught that, though!


I know. Now she has my email and she keeps trying to say "You can get an 8x2 with text (no photo) for 16$"
I get an email every night! She's driving me insane!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TaMMa89

Hope you'll feel better soon, TheRoughrider.


----------



## PintoTess

I got champion 15 year old girl yesterday  And I got
1st in D grade showjumping out of 40 people
1st in bending
1st in bonfirld bounce
2nd in keyhole
3rd in barrel racing 
4th in Novice 2A dressage
A good day overall and I couldn't be happier


----------



## Sunny

Congrats, PT!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

Congratulations PintoTess!!!!!


----------



## lildonkey8

Great job Ellen!


----------



## apachewhitesox

OMG I might have just got some part time work at a training stable its only volunteer stuff to get experience. but eeeeep i'm so excited. I just hope my mum goes along with it cause she wants me to get a job where I get paid now but this could lead to one in the future.


----------



## PintoTess

Thnakyou  I am so proud! We beat all the big dressage warmbloods on my little pinto pony  On my Test the judge wrote:
"Lovely combination, horse + rider compliment each other well. Lovely to watch" 
The best comment I have ever gotten 
And the jumping, well, it was diffucult but my little pocket rocket beat em' all!

I could not be prouder


----------



## Cheyennes mom

apachewhitesox said:


> Well I don't know about anyone else but I had a great afternoon. I was riding my instructors qh gelding and he was very lazy and I was trying for what seemed forever to get him into a canter and he just wouldn't. I almost thought I had it when he gave a buck not a huge one but a decent one and it was a pretty good feeling knowing I didn't fall on my first buck.
> 
> Then her daughter who was riding with me wanted to have a little go on doc (horse i was riding) and I could have a go on her little aussie riding pony Paulie (cutest little butthead EVER!). She was on him bareback and so I got on and it felt so weird it felt like there was nothing in front of me. I'm used to 15hh+ and he's only about 11hh. He had been a butthead for her that afternoon and had bucked her off once already. I was just walking around, apparently he was walking around all proudly showing off lol so I'm told. I asked for a little trot just for fun then brought him back to a walk and a little while later he wanted to trot again. He tried to take off and I tried to stop him which ended up with him shooting sideways and turning at the same time. I only just managed to stay on because it felt like there was nothing to hold on to. Then for ages I had his head pulled around to my knee so he wouldn't run off anywhere and he kept trying to flick is bum out quickly which kept putting me off balance and he had no neck or anything to kind of help save me lol. I was giggling the whole time which was making it even harder to stay on. Eventually he stopped and I got control of myself to find my instructor laughing at me I must have looked funny hehe.


haha sounds like fun! Also sounds very close to what I did a few weeks ago! Cheyenne is 14hh and she bucks sometimes and then I rode my instructor's little 11.3hh pony named Sage it was so fun because I was riding her bareback and she had a LOT of energy and I fell off her for the first time that day because she wouldn't stinkin' canter-she was just doing her quick pony-trot lol!! Now I'm embarassed because I've been riding for like 3 years and I've never fallen off but the first time I DO fall off is on this tiny little pony!! lol!!


PintoTess said:


> I got champion 15 year old girl yesterday  And I got
> 1st in D grade showjumping out of 40 people
> 1st in bending
> 1st in bonfirld bounce
> 2nd in keyhole
> 3rd in barrel racing
> 4th in Novice 2A dressage
> A good day overall and I couldn't be happier





PintoTess said:


> Thnakyou  I am so proud! We beat all the big dressage warmbloods on my little pinto pony  On my Test the judge wrote:
> "Lovely combination, horse + rider compliment each other well. Lovely to watch"
> The best comment I have ever gotten
> And the jumping, well, it was diffucult but my little pocket rocket beat em' all!
> 
> I could not be prouder


Oh my goodness!! That's amazing congrats!! Glad you guys had a good time AND won


----------



## lildonkey8

when you doing the gymkhanna cheyenne?


----------



## PintoTess

Thankyou Cheyenne


----------



## beauforever23

Congratulations PintoTess. you must be real proud of tess


----------



## PintoTess

I am!! She has come such a long way from my little 2 year old filly  Now we're beating warmbloods!


----------



## RockandRide

Thats GREAT Tess, Congrats!

Im going to my first lesson in the advanced group. Nervous yet excited. Nervous because, what if I mess up infront of all the amazing riders? :O Im scared and freaking myself out! AAAAAAH! But, I am excited because I get to ride with my friend


----------



## VanillaBean

Yeah! Go Tess! You too Ellen, haha! I have my first event of the year on the 14th...I'm reaaly nervous. 

Sheena was so ready, but her headshaking syndrome is acting up, and with my deathly fear of failure, i dont know what im going to do!

So anyway, we're doing a 2-phase at Beginner Novice, which is my first BN ANYTHING. I have jumped her 3 feet at home, but an event will be different...
Wish me Luck!!

VB


----------



## TaMMa89

What a beautiful day we have over here. Sunny and warm. It was also nice to ride outdoors after riding few months just indoors.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

lildonkey8-well there's one next Sunday on the fifteenth but I can't go to that one because I'd like to get a lesson first and there isn't time probably. The show is next saturday (the 14th) though so I'm really exited bout that! It's prob. gonna be outside so hopefully it won't rain and my mom can get some good pics!!

RockandRide- aww I'm sure you'll do fine! Don't worry I know how you feel. Other than all the people who take lessons where I ride, I'm the least expirienced out of everybody- they're all so good!! Well, there is this new guy who's new to the barn and I don't know about him but still. anyways, I'm sure ur instructor wouldn't move you up if you weren't ready for it. Also, even if you are the least expirienced, you can still learn off them and make new friends 

Good luck VanillaBean I'm sure you'll do great!!

TaMMa89- aww you're SO lucky!! It's pouring rain here!! And I have to muck all the stalls today too. darn lol! I wanted to try out all these people's tips for me but if it's pouring rain and the arena is all mucky Cheyenne won't wanna do anything for me  Well, we'll see.


----------



## RockandRide

Its warm here but the outside rings still have bad footing from the rainy weeks =.= No riding outside for us *sigh* Hope fully, next week we will get to ride outside. Hopefully.....

My lesson was OK. I was soo horrible and I embarrased myself 

I signed up for my FIRST EVER SHOW! Its on May 29th and its an In-Barn show. I am scared soo badly. What if I fall? What if I do something stupid and the horse goes out of control? I just want ONE ribbon. Hopefully.....


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh I'm so exited for you!!! Take pics if you can!! What horse are you riding? Do you know how many other people will be in your age group? There are usually 6 ribbons so as long as you get under 6th place you should get a ribbon. Well good luck I'm sure you'll do great!


----------



## Sunny

Just as a tip, R&R, don't go to the show hoping for a ribbon. It's your first show; just relax and have fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

Sunny-Thanks. Ya, I probably think I wont get one because I am up against some pretty tough competition. I just really want to have fun and get some experience 

Cheyenne-Ill try and take pics. No one really wants to come and support me so I dont really have anyone to take pics but Ill deffy try  I dont mind though. Im riding either CeeCee or Piper. I put Cee Cee as my first horse and Piper as my second choice. I want Piper for Hunters and Cee Cee for on the flat. We have to wait and see how it turns out though. Plus, I am not doing many classes just 4. Im not sure how many more people are in my age group. We will probably know soon. Any info I get It'll be up here first!


----------



## PintoTess

I am still eating my chocolate from easter :/ How sad!


----------



## lildonkey8

http://www.horseforum.com/other-pets/omg-omg-omg-good-news-bacon-85992/#post1026935


----------



## RockandRide

PT-Meee tooo! But, I think I am sick of chocolate! It makes me want to throw up now  Too much of it is never good.....

LD-THATS GREAT!


----------



## TaMMa89

PintoTess said:


> I am still eating my chocolate from easter :/ How sad!


I finished one chocolate bunny today. It was almost impossible me to eat it because it was so cute/beautiful. Weird enough?


Happy Mother's Day to all mothers out here.


----------



## lildonkey8

http://www.horseforum.com/general-o...rs-out-there-*please-read*-86033/#post1027312


----------



## Cheyennes mom

well I just found out that I probably AM doing the gymkhanna on Sunday!! YAAAAAYYY!!! And the show is on saturday!!


----------



## PintoTess

Awesome! I am so addicted to the spirit stallion of the cimmarron songs. Especially "sound the bugle" It is such a beautiful song. It is the one where he is on the train. Such a nice movie.


----------



## apachewhitesox

^^^^ I love the songs off that movie too and I like the movie though I haven't watched it in forever. 

I'm so happy I can ride my Sammy boy again. I haven't been able to ride him for a few weeks because he had to see the chiro and he came this arvo. Yay I can ride straight away though only slow stuff but still I've missed riding my Sammy.


----------



## Katesrider011

PintoTess said:


> Awesome! I am so addicted to the spirit stallion of the cimmarron songs. Especially "sound the bugle" It is such a beautiful song. It is the one where he is on the train. Such a nice movie.


Of course its addicting! The music is made by Hans Zimmer. Virtually every soundtrack he does is guaranteed gold!

My fav song is Run Free.


----------



## Sunny

Three days of school left! Woot!

Tomorrow is Tyler's birthday. I'm probably the worst girlfriend in the world considering I'm giving him money. It's just so hard to buy something for someone who has everything.

I tried to redeem myself, though. I'm making him a cake and I got him some candy, and I framed a picture of us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMCLeenie

Sunny where do you go to school? I have two weeks left!


----------



## Sunny

I'm in Alabama! What grade are you in? I'm a senior, that's why I'm getting out so early.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tymer

Most of New Jersey gets out of school in about a month and 3 weeks. FUN FUN FUN. 
Holy crap, 12000 replies!


----------



## Katesrider011

Three days left for me too. And graduation is next Friday!


----------



## Sunny

My graduation is next Thursday! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Im so tired of school :/


----------



## lildonkey8

you don't wanna come here. The best subs are getting busy so it's most common to get the WORST TEACHER EVER. Seldom do we get "jolly rancher teacher" as we like to call her
And with soccer season here, my teachers a coach, he often gets off island games. dun dun duhhhhh


----------



## PintoTess

Soccer? I couldn't play that to save my life!


----------



## Sunny

We get yearbooks tomorrow. I'm really excited. My mother wrote something in my senior ad, but I haven't seen it yet. I do know, though, that the pictures she put in were one of me and Sunny and one of me and Tyler.

Off to my last Tuesday of high school!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMCLeenie

I'm in college, finals are next week. Then it's summer!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

*sigh* school. I'm dying in math class and I'm getting scared! I was away for a while and now I have some missing assignments and right now I only have like 64% ahhhhhhh!!!!!!! I just have to get over a C. that's it and then I can keep leasing cheyenne. I better be fine. I handed in one so now I'm reduing all the assignments that I got bad on. *sigh* I hate school. Drives me insane.


I haven't been sleeping enough lately because I'm soo exited for this weekend (horse show and gymkhanna). And yet scared for the gymkhanna. Cheyenne will just rampage out there and I might fall off. gahhh that would be embarassing!! and painful!! I'm so scared!! I'm SO exited for this show though. I think we'll do great- I've been practicing so hard! Worked really hard yesterday and came out with amazing results!! (read my last post in my 'collecting horse's head' thread. cheyenne was AMAZING!!


----------



## PintoTess

Gahhh Im learning about stupid seismographs and crap like that you lern in geography. I was looking forward to getting home but then I remebered I have to go to work :/ Not the best way to spend the afternoon when I could be out riding. But it is cold so I would most liekly be inside reading.

*Sigh*


----------



## Sunny

Last Wednesday of school! So happy!

So I'm beginning to like my future boarding facility even more. I was weary at first because I had so many questions, but the BO has answered all of them and everything should be great! I'm excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArabianLover2456

> So I'm beginning to like my future boarding facility even more. I was weary at first because I had so many questions, but the BO has answered all of them and everything should be great! I'm excited!


that is very exciting! i'm aiming to start a boarding facility soon


----------



## ArabianLover2456

> So I'm beginning to like my future boarding facility even more. I was weary at first because I had so many questions, but the BO has answered all of them and everything should be great! I'm excited!


that is very exciting! i'm aiming to start a boarding facility soon


----------



## Sunny

Cool, cool!

I'm very anxious. I'm moving Sunny there on the 28th of this month. They seem awesome. They have a lighted arena with jumps, lighted round pen, hot water wash racks, climate controlled tack rooms, an hour long loop of trails....all for only $275/month for pasture! And the pastures are fenced with Centaur. Excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

So guys I'm going to a therapist sometime soon. My cutting habits came back and mom saw the scratches. I really hope it helps, maybe all these suicidal thoughts will go away finally.


----------



## TaMMa89

It's great that you've managed to find some help, Cory. It isn't the easiest thing to do to many of us but it's the first step when reaching better life quality.

I cross my fingers for you.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Pintotess- gross I learned bout that last term. Yuck. Hate school!!


So I have a strategy for my gymkhanna on sunday: Reins in the right hand, Horn in the left, heels down and hang on tight!! lol


----------



## Sunny

I'm hating this heat on the horses. Poor babies getting eat up with flies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

Good luck Cory, I hope this will end your terrible habit
Just got home from school. Parents are prob. docking at the ferry landing, until then I got 25 minutes. Any ideas on what to do? I can't have them coming home to see me on the computer. 

OKAY. I just got off the phone with my mom. apparently it's 'bout another 1/2 hour till they get home. It's pouring rain here right now.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Sunny- I'm sick of the rain we got here! We had a couple good and okay days but we're back to stinkn' rain. :/


----------



## beauforever23

Oye, it's been so beautiful over here in New York.....


----------



## Sunny

It's been gorgeous here, too! But hot. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beauforever23

I can't wait till it gets hotter  i hate that it's still cold at night here.


----------



## Sunny

Well, I'm sure our ideas of hot differ greatly. :lol:

Today was only in the eighties, so it was pretty nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMCLeenie

Last week was beautiful weather but it started raining today . Oh well at least Gambit likes the rain.


----------



## lildonkey8

*SUMMER! *
*SUMMER!! *
*SUMMER!!!*
*SUMMER!!!! *
*SUMMER!!!!!*
*SUMMER!!!!!!! *
*SUMMER!!!!!!!*
*If only I could get a little warm weather every now and then.....Oh Woooooouldn't it be loverly?*




Yes Julie, for now it would be loverly.


----------



## Katesrider011

I have one exam to take tomorrow that will take only 30 minutes and I'm out for summer.


----------



## Sunny

I have to go until 1:15, then I'm out! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

You guys are lucky I still have a few months left of school. Winters on its way yay I love winter.  I also get to start at Grandview (horse training place) on Saturday woohoo I'm so excited.


----------



## LucysMyGirl

sounds exciting  i just odered a new rug (sorry to change the subject)


----------



## Sunny

Don't worry, this whole thread is nothing but changing subjects. :lol:

My last day, today!!!  My mom almost started crying this morning. LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

I've still 3 exams to do, luckily we'll do all of them as pairs. I'll be out of college after the next Wed, even I probably will work a good part of summer.

Wish me luck with one the exams tomorrow!


----------



## beauforever23

good luck TaMMa89 you'll do great on your exams.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

*sigh* SOO exited for this horse show!! and the gymkhana!! AAHHHH!!!! Driving me nuts!! My heart pounds with anticipation whenever I even talk about it!! big breath. alwhrgahgawohg I didn't know what to say now but that was to describe my exitement lol


----------



## Sunny

No more high school!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

Thats AWESOME Sunny! You got off on a Thursday?

Cheyenne-Thats cool, I do that too


----------



## beauforever23

I just posted a weight crit.... anyone?...


----------



## Sunny

Yeah, some seniors have to go tomorrow, but I don't. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

What do you guys think of text speak? There is so much going on about it on a thread nobody can really go to the thread and see a game


----------



## Cheyennes mom

RockandRide- yeah it's annoying lol! I haven't slept much in the past few days and I have no clue what we were learning today in school because all I was thinking of is galloping Cheyenne across the arena and getting her ready tomorrow and smiling in my shows (which I really hate doing lol but it's a must if I wanna get a ribbon) lol it's all just racing through my head! GAHH!!! So exited!!! 
When's your show? 26th or something isn't it? Well you must be exited too


----------



## RockandRide

My show is on the 29th of May  Thats a Sunday. I would have had a lesson the day before but I got invited to go somewhere and I have to go. Good Luck on your 2 shows if we don't get to talk again. (Sucks having to go through 1 more day of schoool though)


----------



## Sunny

I hate text speak. It's immature and unprofessional. The only text speak you will ever see me use is LOL.
Even in my text messages I use perfect spelling and punctuation.
But then again I am a grammar nazi.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

haha i'm with you there ^^^


----------



## beauforever23

I hate text speak. Sometimes when I am super lazy to spell the whole word I will use text speak but, other than that I pretty much hate it.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I only use it if I'm in a rush or something and it's a long word.


----------



## Sunny

It doesn't matter how big of a rush I'm in, I still spell everything completely. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

haha good on you


----------



## beauforever23

I can't text good anyway my phone is a touch screen and it's bleh. I think I am changing phones with my brother...


----------



## Sunny

Ugh, I HATE texting on touch screens! :lol: My boyfriend has an iPhone and I hate texting on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

RockandRide said:


> My show is on the 29th of May  Thats a Sunday. I would have had a lesson the day before but I got invited to go somewhere and I have to go. Good Luck on your 2 shows if we don't get to talk again. (Sucks having to go through 1 more day of schoool though)


ugh yeah I know!! hate school!
hopefully we'll meet tomorrow


----------



## beauforever23

it's so annoying because it freezes sometimes while i am typing and than when it unfreezes it's spelt wrong.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I haven't ben on for a long time. Been so busy.

Yesterday the chiro was out. Lakota's pelvis was out of place but she watched me lunge him and stuff and after I talked to her and told her about his..."episodes" she said that even with 25+ years of experience, she would not get on him and ride him. She said he needs professional training before I get on him. It was pretty disappointing, I mean we've come so far and...I don't know I just feel like a failure now. Like everytime I thought we were improving, it wasn't good enough. I actually started crying when she told me because it hit me hard. He means the world to me and...God I'm so a failure. I can't stop telling myself that. I've got a sick feeling in my stomach. =(


----------



## apachewhitesox

oh no your not a failure some horses are just higher then your level of riding. I have been there before I know it sucks. What exactly does he do that is so bad?


----------



## beauforever23

Don't be so hard on yourself TheRoughRider. What exactly does he do that's so bad?


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Bucks, kicks, rears, at one point he thought he was a rodeo bronc and did all 3 but also refused to stop. He's a sweet boy and we were making some great steps forward from where he'd been. I mean, 30 days training as a 2.5 year old then nothing til last summer? Plus, abusive home? I think I just need more time with him but if the vet thinks he's "dangerous, stubborn, and a horse who has ignorance perfected" than I guess he is.

This picture made me feel better. Scott sent it to me. I have great friends.


----------



## apachewhitesox

hmm well I'm not sure. I have a rearer and he has bucked. I also have an instructor to help me. Do you have someone more experienced helping you? I'll add it has taken me nearly a year to even ride my horse again simply because he was too much for me. It also took me a good 6 months at least before I truely got anywhere with him on the ground. Now he still has his moments but after all the groundwork I did with him he has big respect for me. Somehow we have a mutual understanding a bit like people finishing eachothers sentences. If that makes sense


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Occasionaly but for the most part, no. He'll buck at transitions, like he won't go into a trot without putting up a fight. He's never thrown me but he can get naughty. And Lakota's very dominate and if there's another horse in the arena with us, he pins his ears and tries to go after them.


----------



## apachewhitesox

well my boy has never gone after a horse when ridden unless it was right next to him and that was only once. Apache is also very dominant. Weird part he is the only horse I have that I have never fallen off of but at one point he was the only horse I was scared of.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

aww don't say your a failure you're definately not!
Sorry, I don't really know much about training horses. I guess I can say that whenever Cheyenne throws a buck or anything I just take a deep breath and try it again and repeat the process. I don't know. That's just what I do  Good luck with your horse and remember: your NOT under any circumstances a failure


----------



## TheRoughrider21

apachewhitesox said:


> It also took me a good 6 months at least before I truely got anywhere with him on the ground. Now he still has his moments but after all the groundwork I did with him he has big respect for me. Somehow we have a mutual understanding a bit like people finishing eachothers sentences. If that makes sense


But when me and Lakota are on the ground, I just have to think something and he'll do it. We're that connected. He knows all my looks and he knows just how far he can push before I get after him.


----------



## apachewhitesox

hmm sorry im not sure. How long have you had him? been riding him?


----------



## Katesrider011

So guys, you know how I've been paranoid about not graduating? Well my paronoia was wrong. I passed math by a point and I'm so happy right now, and I passed all my other classes as well. Oh my god I can't tell you how dad gum happy I am right now!


----------



## beauforever23

way to go Kates


----------



## apachewhitesox

Thats great new Kates I'm glad you did well


----------



## lildonkey8

Great job kates


----------



## Sunny

Cory, that's great!!! I'm so happy for you. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Thanks guys!


----------



## TaMMa89

Well, I hope the exam was fine..

As to the text speak thing, since English isn't my 1st language it can be hard to understand if it's very text-speaklike.


----------



## RockandRide

Thats AWESOME! Good Job


----------



## TaMMa89

And, Congrats Cory!


----------



## Katesrider011

TaMMa89 said:


> And, Congrats Cory!


Thank you!


----------



## fuadteagan

SO COOL!
We should totally all just brag about our horses ect. We are here for horses!


----------



## lildonkey8

My horse is sooooo awesome! I can't believe ho wcool she is. My dad bought her because she was golden. She is the BEST OF THE BEST
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ahh!! Show tomorrow!! SOO exited!!!!


----------



## Endiku

gotta love showing!

I plan on working with Sour on ground driving tomorrow =P


----------



## apachewhitesox

I had the best morning even though I had to drag my butt out of my warm bed out to the cold. I had to clean stables, take a horse out to a paddock and help take horses out to the walker and get them off again. I also had a go at driving the tractor but it was a bit of a fail lucky for me the little irish guy I was working with just laughed at me and said i just needed more lessons. I was just doing all the bottom work but it was great can't wait til tomorrow.


----------



## Sunny

I wish I didn't hate being around a bunch a people.
I know I ruin events and things for Tyler because of it. We went to his best friend's graduation tonight, and as of right now I am sitting in the car while he talks to his friends. I hate it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

oh that sucks I always find those moments so awkward


----------



## Cheyennes mom

*sigh of exasperation and exitement* Last time going on here till my show. I'm SO exited!! Wish me luck!!


----------



## lildonkey8

Good luck Cheyenne! And remember; WE WANT PICTURES


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha I'll do my best  Got Cheyenne ready a little while ago. She looks AMAZING now!!


----------



## PintoTess

I need a new show name for Tess guys! Help!!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha I suck at this but this just popped in my head when I looked at your picture "Spot a Tess"  or maybe even "Spot My Tess"

I thought you would have already had one.


----------



## PintoTess

Haha I do have one. But she is not reg with it. Im registering her next week. I need somthing elegant. That doesn't sound like she is a paint horse, but a show horse.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha well I don't think mine were real elegant


----------



## lildonkey8

Celtic Mist
Celtic Legend
Catchphrase
Custom Made
Cabernet
Coffee Break
Carbon Copy
Careless Whisper
Colour of Fame
Code of Honour
Curtain Call
Elegant Justice
Early One Morning
Echo Of Light
Echo Of Love
Echo Of Magic
Enchanted Champion
And One Of My Favorites: Colour Me Crazy


----------



## Sunny

My aunt and uncle got their new horse yesterday. I haven't seen her yet, but my Mom has.
She is a black and white SSH named Thumper. Apparently she is very underweight at the moment. And she kicked the crap out of Sunny yesterday. My mom thought she broke Sunny's ribs. She also kicked Lex pretty good, so she stayed in the small paddock last night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

Pinto Tess- I think I have one, but I don't know if you'll like it?

Test of Life

You can substitute life for anyword you want.
Test of: Heart
Determination
Courage
Grace
etc

Something, anything you want  I hope you like it!

Cheyenne-Good Luck at the show! I know you'll do awesome! Pictures please


----------



## Cheyennes mom

just got back from the show!
So cheyenne was SO good for me! the only problem was that we were up againsed 5 really good riders on horses that were worth millions of dollars. Also, our judge liked to pick favourites. She did that in Cheyenne's owner's classes too. But anyways, we got two 5ths, three 4ths, and three 3rds.
Sorry don't have pics yet. Gotta upload them and then wait for our internet to work on the computer. 
Got my gymkhana tomorrow and I'm SO tired but I'm so exited for it tomorrow!!


----------



## LucysMyGirl

nice job Cheyennes mom.....................


----------



## Cheyennes mom

thanks! I'm pretty happy with how she behaved. Except that she was SUPER hiper and she looked like a racehorse (lol), she was great! The only problem I had with her was on the last class (On Command. it was western) when she was SO hot that she was almost to the point of bucking when I was going in. then I calmed her down and I brought her in and then in the middle of the show she acted up again. I had already lost though so I didn't worry about it. She was great otherwise though!
It wasn't really her fault, but she stepped on me while I was watching the other horses. Now my last toe is all purple. Hopefully it won't effect my riding tomorrow though. It hurt, but it wasn't too bad when I was riding in my last few classes so hopefully it'll be fine.
I don't plan on winning anything tomorrow. I'm not even gonna worry about speed. I'll take her as slow as I can (which probably won't be too slow) and see how it goes. I'm gonna enter in the Novice devision and see how it works for me. Might as well, right?


----------



## LucysMyGirl

right, i hope your toe gets better


----------



## apachewhitesox

Good luck with tomorrow and hope your toe feels better soon Cheyennes mum.

Man I suck after only two days of working at this racing stable I feel like I'm starting to get attached to two of the horses its ridiculous. There is a beautiful either dark brown or bay I'm leaning towards dark brown (he's always had a rug on when I've seen him) colt. I think he is about 1 yr old he is gorgeous. No white on him at all and compared to all the other colts who are a bit pushy and naughty he is very calm and well behaved. He is mouthy like the rest but its only curiousity for him (I dont let him get away with it though). I think he is adorable just today I was wiping his nose with a wet tea towel and the whole time I was doing it he was trying to eat the thing (the rest normally try to run away), at one point I found he was starting to chew on a fair hunk of it twirp. 
Then there is a gorgeous little weanling filly who has just been brought in for handling and I'm not sure what it is but I think it her ears are just floppier then usual. She always looks kind of dopey. Compared to most of the weanlings she is extremely nervy and defensive. She is greying out at the moment I am told. She is a kind of red/pink grey colour and she has a star on her head. They are so cute, I can't help myself I want them both. I feel ridiculous especially since I cant have them, I'm just happy I get to see them every weekend from now on until they get sold or something.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

thanks! I'm so exited! I've been watching gymkhana videos on youtube ever since I came home from the show lol!


----------



## TaMMa89

Way to go Finland!!!!! The 1st place in the ice hockey world championship since 1995! We beated Sweden 5-1 :wink:.


----------



## Katesrider011

Okay my cousin just went missing. She has been gone almost 24 hours. I think she has been abducted, god I hope not. The police may release an amber alert, but I dunno. I'm praying she'll be okay... Sigh


----------



## lildonkey8

oh, good luck kates, I hope you find her.
Uggg, today I nearly fell off my tredmill! I was walking along, slipped, and was holding on as tight as I could with my two hands. I yelled "MOOOOM!!!!!" crying, afraid I would seriously hurt myself. She came down and I got help. I survvived


----------



## TaMMa89

I hope they'll find your cousin, Cory.


----------



## Katesrider011

Me too..


----------



## Cheyennes mom

hope they find your cousin!!

So I JUST got back from my gymkhana! I had a great time! On Key Race I got 20.313 seconds. On Pole Turn I got 23.796 seconds. On my second Key Race (which is without the poles) I got 17 seconds. On the other three I was discualified for going off pattern. For instance on my Stake Race, Cheyenne thought it would be pole turn so she went to the last barrel and ran 'home' and I couldn't get her to turn. On my Pole Bending we ran to the end pole, weaved through them and then she thought she was done so I couldn't get her to weave back. On Barrel Racing I would've gotten an awesome time but I forgot to go through the barrels when I went home. But I even galloped and cantered them so I would've done awesome but I didn't even realize that I was going around the second barrel. That kinda sucked but now I have a reason to convince my mom to let me go to the next one


----------



## PintoTess

Thanks for the names everyone


----------



## Sunny

Ugh. Dixie, one of the sweetest horses I have ever met, severely cut up her legs on sheets of tin. She lost TONS of blood. As of right now she is on stall rest with both back legs bandaged. The vet prescribed her an antibiotic. Poor girl. The gashes are so deep.

Cory, I am so saddened to hear about your cousin. I sincerely hope they find her and all is well. -hugs-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beauforever23

Sunny, I hope dixie feels better... poor girl... 
Cory, i really hope they find your cousin... keep us updated.... 

i went and tried on wedding dresses today with my friend, it was so awesome and I have pics


----------



## Sunny

Oh my goodness, I love wedding dresses. 


Friday night I was stung by a wasp(very painful, BTW), and it caused a local allergic reaction. Since the sting I can't even bend my thumb it is so swollen. Gross.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

My cousin was found by the police this morning. She was with another man thinking she was engaged to him. She has a mental illness on top of that, and this wasn't her normal disappearing act. She usually disappears for a couple of hours and comes back. She didn't do that this time so we thought she had been abducted.


----------



## Sunny

So glad to hear she was found. I hope they can get her some help.


So, Thursday is graduation! Then we move on Saturday. It's going to suck not being able to see Sunny for a week. :/ We're going to come back the 28th to pick her up and take her to the new stable. I'm going to have to get up super early to make the 3-hour drive up here, give her a bath, then make the drive back. It's going to be a long day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> So glad to hear she was found. I hope they can get her some help.
> 
> 
> So, Thursday is graduation! Then we move on Saturday. It's going to suck not being able to see Sunny for a week. :/ We're going to come back the 28th to pick her up and take her to the new stable. I'm going to have to get up super early to make the 3-hour drive up here, give her a bath, then make the drive back. It's going to be a long day.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks. 

And I can't wait for graduation either! I bet the move is gonna be rough though. Buck good luck! I have no clue what I'll be doing after grad. Besides going to Seattle, and then Jamaica. Nice way to spend my Summer. Feels great to be an alumni of that prison I went to.  

ETA: But now I'm sitting at home bored cause my friends are mostly underclassmen and they aren't out of school yet


----------



## Sunny

Haha. You're so lucky that you're going to Jamaica! That's gonna be so much fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

It should be fun, I hope anyway


----------



## beauforever23

you are so lucky.... i am coming too... *hides in suitcase* just joking.. hope you have a lot of fun, i've been to jamaica twice, once with my aunt and the next with my aunt and grams had a lot of fun. wish i could go back


----------



## Sunny

Well, so far I have collected $200 graduation money. I have $250 total, including the money I already had. I need $700 to get all of my new tack. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

I have $300 in my bank  Im paying for Tess's rego tomorrow and im going shopping for fluffy paddock boots!


----------



## Sunny

Lucky you!

I went and did all of the math today.... I need $745 to get my new saddle, leathers, irons, girth, saddle cover, saddle pad, bridle, and breastplate. Let's hope some more checks start pouring in. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

glad your cousin was found Cory!


----------



## PintoTess

Lucky you Sunny!. I have a thing about shopping for fluffy paddock boots


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I just made a new Thread called "Best Horse ~contest~"! Please check it out!  it ends on July 1st


----------



## martyall

I think if all members will cooperate, it will reach to million reply.


----------



## lildonkey8

ya don't say?! If you just post everything that happens it will work


----------



## Cheyennes mom

yep lol!
Welcome martyall 
Thanks for posting on my new thread lildonkey8


----------



## PintoTess

Welcome Martyall


----------



## Cheyennes mom

*sigh* guys I'm embarassed. Yesterday at the gymkhana I fainted. I've never fainted before but it was really embarassing. At first I thought I was going to throw up or something so I got off Cheyenne and then I decided that I was going to faint so I told Cheyenne's owner (who is a nurse) and I ended up blacking out for a couple seconds (or well I think it was a couple seconds, I don't really remember it too much). I'm not sure if anyone knew that I had blacked out, I mean they knew that I was feeling really faint, and my knees had buckled already and stuff but I'm not sure if they knew... I hope that they don't know that I did. ugh it was embarassing. Usually Cheyenne's owner doesn't have to do anything, but this had happened right after someone got thrown and stepped on (she was fine in the end, but her eye was all swolen and stuff) so she had to work TWICE that time. Wow. First time fainting and it's at my first gymkhana. Why couldn't it be with, like...well I almost fainted at my friend's house once. Why couldn't I just have fainted there and not at the gymkhana? gosh. At least Cheyenne didn't run away lol I just left her there with her barn buddy


----------



## PintoTess

I ran into my horse float about a year ago :S!! I mean, I swear I didn't see it! But, how can you not see a big white thing in front of you? lol  Now I have a nice T shaped scar on my face. Tess's trademark im sure! lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

uh oh! lol I have to say that that would be embarassing lol! I ran into my grandma's screen door once  Did anyone see you run into it?


----------



## PintoTess

Nope, luckily. No one was home! Although mum did freak when she came home and saw me laying on the ground, knocked out with my face bleeding ROFL!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha um..yeah!! lol


----------



## Sunny

Being blacked out is scary. It happened to me in a car wreck(plus concussion), and that confused feeling when you come to is strange.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ugh I know! At first everything was just getting blurrier and more blurry and I don't even remember how I ended up blacking out, I just remember something happening and then they asked me if I could see and I could see the colours of their shirts and stuff but I couldn't see perfectly. It was really weird!! But I hate that, I know. And I hate how I can only remember snippets of things. Like, I think that my knees buckled and they must've been holding me up, and I remember someone grabbing a barrel that I could sit on and I remember the coldness of water on me (that's hard to forget since I was cold the rest of the day cuz my shirt was wet lol), and I remember them telling me to take deep breaths and lots of people asking me if I was okay and that's pretty much all I can remember. I don't even know how long it had been or what even happened exactly. I know I must've looked pretty scary lol I've seen myself a little bit like that and I looked like a zombie- I can't even imagine what I looked like when it got that bad lol!


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> Being blacked out is scary. It happened to me in a car wreck(plus concussion), and that confused feeling when you come to is strange.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hate it too, I was put in a choke hold my freshmen year on a band trip and I blacked out. My friends who were with me were like man you were so purple. I remember waking up on the ground and I got up immediatly. Everyone thought I was playing around at first, but I asked Where we were, and they said "Are you serious" I didn't know what was going on. I remember the pain in my stomach being intense though.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ugh that wouldn't be fun! 
I just realized that I was wearing my helmet before I blacked out and I wasn't when I came to. So I must've been out long enough for them to take it off. Cuz I got off Cheyenne and didn't take it off then and I know I had it on when I was mounted cuz I always do and that's the rule anyways. and then I remember I was called to go to my next race and I saw it by the barrel and picked it up and put it on and got cheyenne ready. One girl was looking at me funny so I must've been still a little pale by then. hmm... odd how all this happens eh?


----------



## Sunny

Scary stuff. I have very vague memories of that night, but I remember looking for stuff in places I shouldn't have been looking, light my friend told me to help him find his phone and I was looking in the glove box. :lol: Obvious concussion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha yeah it's weird isn't it? well, I've never had a concussion, but like, the whole package of stuff that happens like this is weird.


----------



## Katesrider011

I've never had anything serious yet to give me a concussion either, and hopefully I won't. I've been in two wrecks. None were bad enough to hurt me. Well except the airbag smacking my face, but aside that


----------



## Sunny

My airbag didn't deploy during my wreck! :lol:

We were T-boned and my head slammed into the side of the car. That's why I got a concussion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Kates-haha that's good. i haven't really been in anything either. Acually I've hardly ever broken anything. I may have slightly broken things, and I've sprained like my wrist and thumb and stuff but like... I haven't really done anything like that. Never even fainted or passed out or anything until yesterday.
Sunny- whoa that's not good!


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> My airbag didn't deploy during my wreck! :lol:
> 
> We were T-boned and my head slammed into the side of the car. That's why I got a concussion.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I was rear ended the first time, the second time I pulled out in front of someone in my blind spot and t-boned my front side. I don't know why the airbag went off, it wasn't that bad at all. Abulance was called cause the cop wanted to make sure nothing in my face was broken. My truck survived both times! It's a trooper!


----------



## Sunny

Ha!
The car I was in was totally.....totaled. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Dang... Hah 

If anything puts me in a concussion, it's gonna be my plane crashing in a lesson. But let's hope that doesn't happen, cause I'm pretty sure the result would be much worse than a concussion. 

Which reminds me, we were practicing engine cuts and finding fields to land in. He decided to let me take over the plane, so I find this nice long field to "land" in (quotations cause we weren't actually landing) I turn toward it. Everything went perfect, he decided the landing was gonna be survivable, so he told me to raise the flaps. Like an idiot I raised them all at once, (you're supposed to raise them one degree at a time, or you'll stall the plane) of course I stalled the plane when I did it and we nearly hit the trees. Scared the hell out of me, but I learned my lesson, that's for sure.


----------



## Sunny

Uh oh!

Planes......scary, scary things. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> Uh oh!
> 
> Planes......scary, scary things. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I love planes!! That and horse riding are where I belong!

We're going to Seattle and my fav part Is gonna be the plane ride . Nothing beats the feeling of flying to me.


----------



## Sunny

That's awesome that you enjoy it so much!

Me and heights, we just don't mix. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

OMG, I got a letter from my school today O.O.


----------



## Sunny

A letter??


I'm ready to go to the barn! I hope Dixie is feeling better.
I really want to ride Thumper to see how she goes under saddle. She's a pretty thing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

I hate getting letters from school. It's usually the report cards though.


----------



## VanillaBean

Ok so thanks to all who wished me luck!
But it didn't work!

I was really happy with my dressage test, the judges weren't, though. I got a low pt 45.5, putting me in last place. 

Stadium was a disaster! Sheena was afraid of the flowers. She is SOO stupid! So she refuses the second fence 5 times, and when she jumped it it was from a standstill and i lost my stirrups. She tried to refuse all of the other fences, and I had to finish the course with no stirrups.

Yep, i love my horse. NOT.

VB


----------



## Katesrider011

VanillaBean said:


> Ok so thanks to all who wished me luck!
> But it didn't work!
> 
> I was really happy with my dressage test, the judges weren't, though. I got a low pt 45.5, putting me in last place.
> 
> Stadium was a disaster! Sheena was afraid of the flowers. She is SOO stupid! So she refuses the second fence 5 times, and when she jumped it it was from a standstill and i lost my stirrups. She tried to refuse all of the other fences, and I had to finish the course with no stirrups.
> 
> Yep, i love my horse. NOT.
> 
> VB


Aww Maybe next time. Sounds like yall just had a bad day. Everyone has them.


----------



## HopalongCassidy

Well if it's not one thing its another. First my horse has a cut close to his hoof. It's just finally going away. It's been about three weeks he's had it. Then he started limping had to clean the bottom of his hoof to find a rock. He's not limping bad but still is i expect him to be sore for a few days so no riding for maybe another week. 

I haven't rode him since our bad fall we took. I don't remember when it was but i was with a friend. (She just bought the horse) and the horse spooked pushing me and my horse down a little hill and he stumbled we hit the ground hard. The side of my face was bloody and scratched up. I somehow twisted my elbow and dislocated it. I had a swollen ankle. I wish i could have gotten pictures but...... I had the camera with me and ended up smashing it to pieces. Pieces were everywhere. I even ended up with a batterrie in my boot. :? 
My horse is fine and hers is to. though she wanted to get rid of him but it wasn't his fault that a snake popped out of the woods. LOL really i think she was more afraid then i was.


----------



## Sunny

Glad you were alright, HC. Hope your horse feels better soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

Kates and Sunny-Congrats on graduating! I hope its awesome 

Cheyenne-Thats great! Good Job at the show! It must have been a lot of fun! Good Job at the Gymkhanna as well! I hope you feel better after blacking out though 

Pinto-What was the letter about?


----------



## PintoTess

Yeah a letter. Saying like, how my behaviour is in class and how well I am going and that blah blah blah. It shocked me to tell you the thruth. We haev anew rego names for Tess
*ER painted by angels*
Now we have to send away the form.


----------



## Katesrider011

Ah okay so it was a good letter. That's great.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I like the name PintoTess!!


----------



## TaMMa89

Yay, the last school day of that semester is over. Now waiting the possible summer job to start...


----------



## PintoTess

I like it as well


----------



## Cheyennes mom

23 school days till summer!! YAAAYY!!!

Aaaaaand It's SOOO sunny and warm here, it's amazing!!


----------



## VanillaBean

Yay! I finished school last friday! FREEDOM!!

VB


----------



## Cheyennes mom

aww lucky!!!


----------



## fuadteagan

Wow! School is over for me June like 13th. sO HOW ARE YALL??


----------



## Cheyennes mom

pretty good, thank you!


----------



## Katesrider011

I'm kinda paranoid about this equine virus going around. I usually brush Kate about right now, but I was around other horses at the lesson barn today so I decided to stay clear of her cause I'm that paranoid. I know it hasn't reached Mississippi, but I don't play with chances.


----------



## Sunny

Are you talking about the herpes virus??
Yeah, it has me a little worried, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> Are you talking about the herpes virus??
> Yeah, it has me a little worried, too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah that herpes or rhino virus, whatever it's called. Yeah I'm extremely worried that it'll slowly make it's way here.


----------



## Sunny

Well, I'm headed to my graduation practice.

Today is the day. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

Aww! Good luck Sunny!

VB


----------



## Katesrider011

Mine is tomorrow!


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, VB! 

Due to the unpredictability of my alcoholic father, my "step-dad" can't coming to my graduation.
But I just got home from practice and there were flowers and balloons waiting for me from him.  <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Our car broke today and almost left me on the road. Luckily I managed still to drive it home.

Congrats on all of you who graduate.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

The seniors graduate one June 3rd. I have 3 more days left with my favorite senior. I'm going to cry. =/

Tomorrow, I'm going to the Brewer game with FFA. =D


----------



## Sunny

Graduation was great!

I am only $85 short of getting my new saddle!!!!! I am SO happy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

Yay Sunny!!! hehe


----------



## ridingismylife2

My grandpa (mum's dad) passed away last night.








My mum got a call yesterday morning that he was in critical condition, so she packed up and drove 5 hours to be with him and her family. I had to stay here due to school so didn't get to say goodbye.

R.I.P <3


----------



## apachewhitesox

Oh no I'm sorry I don't know what to say.


----------



## PintoTess

Are we gonna die tomorrow? Who actually believe's this?


----------



## apachewhitesox

i dunno I kinda do I kinda don't. Do you? What gets me is how different people keep coming up with new dates when the latest one passed without anything happening. Do they just say god changed his mind? I thought 2012 was when it all ended? I get confused.


----------



## Katesrider011

No one believes it. It's not gonna end Tess don't worry. These predictions have been made by people for years and nothings ever happened and nothing different will happen this time.


----------



## Katesrider011

And I'm so sorry about your grandpa, riding. I know how you feel, mine died of a heart attack when I was 5


----------



## ridingismylife2

PintoTess said:


> Are we gonna die tomorrow? Who actually believe's this?


pfffft...yea right. Never even heard about this prediction before.
So no, I don't. :lol:

Katesrider....to be honest, I don't know how to feel. I'm not sad. I knew his time was coming. I'm more sad for my mum and her family. Same thing happened when my dad's mum died last year. I just didn't feel sad?


----------



## PintoTess

I know. But I can't help that tomorrow when I am home alone washing Tess for the next day, its all gonna blow and Im gonna die alone with my horse :/ I don't know what to believe to tell you the truth.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Just to add I only heard about it today. When I told my mum she just said if it did happen what are you going to do about it? So meh


----------



## Katesrider011

PintoTess said:


> I know. But I can't help that tomorrow when I am home alone washing Tess for the next day, its all gonna blow and Im gonna *die alone with my horse* :/ I don't know what to believe to tell you the truth.


haha, oh thatll be me no matter what  instead of the crazy old cat lady, it's gonna be me the crazy old horse boy. 

And I understand your feelings, riding.


----------



## ridingismylife2

PintoTess said:


> I know. But I can't help that tomorrow when I am home alone washing Tess for the next day, its all gonna blow and Im gonna die alone with my horse :/ I don't know what to believe to tell you the truth.



If it were true, It would be huge news. People would be in panic mode, etc. The fact that almost no one has heard about it is a clear sign that it's all a hoax.
No one I know has heard about it.lol...


----------



## Katesrider011

I know the world will end cause the sun won't last forever. I don't think it will be so sudden or in our lifetimes. I think it'll start out as a chain of events leading to the end of the world


----------



## PintoTess

Yeah. There is nothing we can do about it. It has been on the news a few times. But oh well. Im scared but not at the same time if that makes sense? I don't believe it but I do? more of me doesn't though.

Kates: I reckon so as well. But the chain of events, has it started? The tsunamis, the Earthquakes ect.


----------



## Katesrider011

That's cooncidence


----------



## PintoTess

Reckon?


----------



## Katesrider011

The earth always changes, climates change. Earthquake was a faultline moving. Some earthquakes get worse than others. 

The tornadoes here in the south were due to cold weather in the winter, it got hot quick so it cause unstable air masses. 

Tsunami was a result of an earthquake. 

It's just a year of natural disasters, I believe it's happened before.


----------



## Sunny

Any Christian who says the world is ending tomorrow is not a Christian.
It says, IN THE BIBLE, that only God, not even Jesus, will know when the world will end.

Anyone who thinks they know when it's ending is contradicting God.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

I don't beleive that it is going to end tomorrow and I think it willt ake a little while more for it to actually end, but I also know only God knows when the world is going to end. Besides, my first show is NEXT Sunday and I HAVE to go before I die 

Not meaning to change the subject or anything but, how come some people are so calm when there are ghosts in their house? they just act so calm about it  I would freak!


----------



## Sunny

Haha.
I can't decide how I feel about ghosts. Whether they exist, what they are, etc.

I think the concept is very interesting, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Sunny said:


> Any Christian who says the world is ending tomorrow is not a Christian.
> It says, IN THE BIBLE, that only God, not even Jesus, will know when the world will end.
> 
> Anyone who thinks they know when it's ending is contradicting God.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 exactly why I'm not worried about it. God knows, and he has a plan for us all so we just have to trust him on that


----------



## Katesrider011

RockandRide said:


> I don't beleive that it is going to end tomorrow and I think it willt ake a little while more for it to actually end, but I also know only God knows when the world is going to end. Besides, my first show is NEXT Sunday and I HAVE to go before I die
> 
> Not meaning to change the subject or anything but, how come some people are so calm when there are ghosts in their house? they just act so calm about it  I would freak!


Because some people (like me) aren't scared of them. Ghosts aren't like what you hear in those horror movies. Ghosts are people, and in most cases their intent probably isn't to scare/harm you. They could be a number of things. Confused why there are people in their house they lived in, your house could be on their land they owned and they are curious. And just stuff like that. There are plenty of friendly ghosts out there. My uncle told me once at his old house, a women welcomed him and just vanished. 

I'm a huge believer. After I saw my grandpa (six years after he died) I was a believer.


----------



## Sunny

I don't have words for how excited I am that I will be able to get my new tack! I'm just gushing. 

On a sad note, though, today will be the last time I see Sunny for a whole week. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Aww, I could get tack as well. I've got a lot of money for graduation. But I'm waiting for my job and first paycheck to get Kate a knew bit and bridle.


----------



## PintoTess

Well, its saturday, and nothing is happening. Now that it is the day "predicted" im not scared one little bit. Tess had an Emu in her paddock and FREAKED!Nearly ran through the fence! Well there goes my saturday morning sleep in lol.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

whaaat? it's saturday for you? Still friday for me..only like 5:00


----------



## RockandRide

Whats an Emu? Im so excited for tomorrow


----------



## Katesrider011

RockandRide said:


> Whats an Emu? Im so excited for tomorrow


An Emu is a big bird.


----------



## PintoTess

Yep saturday! Im not dead yet, no fire, flood or eartquake lol


----------



## Katesrider011

Haha just like I thought. Nothing happened


----------



## PintoTess

Nope


----------



## Katesrider011

And Graduation has ended! I have 235 dollars now. I'm hoping I can make it to 300, so I can hunt a good flight deal, so I can go visit a fellow horse forumer this christmas. A knack for horses. 

Oh and just found a pic of our graduating class on facebook! Throwing hats was the best part haha!


----------



## beauforever23

Congrats to you


----------



## Katesrider011

Thank you


----------



## PintoTess

Congrats cory  It is great that you are going to visit a HF'er. I did it and now me and Jackofdiamonds are good friends


----------



## TaMMa89

Congrats Cory. That looks festal.

I had my lesson today. Darn horse tugged his head down all of sudden. That sudden move caused an effect which ended up to get on my neck.


----------



## PintoTess

Ouch!!


----------



## Sunny

Moving day today!

We've been up since six, getting everything loaded. Tyler and I didn't go to sleep until 3, so we're already exhausted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

congrats Cory!
Went and did games with Cheyenne today! She doesn't like to listen to me because she thinks she knows everything so I was getting her to pay attention to me and to let me show her what we're doing instead of her just guessing and thinking that she knows what she's doing (which she obviously doesn't). We did pretty good once I got her attention. We did almost all the games that we did at the gymkhana and we did good


----------



## Katesrider011

I hate living next to ignorant horse owners. 

Their daughter wanted a pony, so they get her a pony. Okay so then it was shy as heck and they did nothing with it and it was obvious. So today I see the pony is gone and they have a horse. And I'm like wtf. Wonder when the daughter will get tired of this one, and they just toss it out.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Oh no thats too bad^^^

Ahhh I just finished at the stables a couple of hours ago. I hurt everywhere. It rained last night and I was walking up and down steepish hills all morning in sticky/sloshy mud. My legs feel like they're going to fall off. Oh well it was pretty fun riding on the back of the quad (1 driving, 3 on the back) and nearly falling off. I even had to hose my jeans off, below my knee was covered in mud a few mm thick. hehe


----------



## apachewhitesox

Oh yeah congrats Kates.

and I think the world ending forgot to send me an invite. :/


----------



## PintoTess

I got champion again today  Im not one to count ribbons but that puts me with:....
6 champion ribbons and 3 reserve ribbons 

And the rest of the placing ones lol


----------



## Sunny

Good job, PT. 

Well, time to go finish unpacking! I think tomorrow we're going to visit Sunny's future stables. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

PintoTess said:


> I got champion again today  Im not one to count ribbons but that puts me with:....
> 6 champion ribbons and 3 reserve ribbons
> 
> And the rest of the placing ones lol


Haha nice job Tess. 

Love your avatar! I'd kill to have the horse Rain was modeled after!


----------



## Sunny

It's only been one day, and I already really miss SunSun. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

PT-Good Job! Thats awesome! What is you avie pic? I don't know where it is from 

Kates-Good Job to you too. Surprisingly, I haven't met an ignorant horse person yet...

Sunny-Good Luck moving and I am sure the week will be over before you know it 

Cheyenne-Good Job!

My first show on the 29th and I am so sad I ahve to go through 4 days of school befor it comes


----------



## Katesrider011

Just found this video of the Phantom Regiment. 

If only my band coulda sung like this  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAPk9niM7xQ&feature=player_embedded#at=55


----------



## beauforever23

Wow! my eyebrow hurts really bad right now  I got my eyebrow pierced and it's just starting to swell for some reason. 

on the upside i hate rain


----------



## TheRoughrider21

So I took some pretty cool pics of Kota before. I'll upload them later. It was right before a sever t-storm, so the sky is really blue behind him. <3 He did super good today, I lunged him over poles and then sponged him off since it was 82 out. He even let me sponge his face. I have 4 days of school this week, then 4 days next week, then the week after that is finals week and the end of school. Kota starts professional training on the 30th I think? We haven't quite decided yet. Its weird because I used to ride him all the time last summer and then he cut his cheek open and I couldn't ride him for a long time and now he's just naughty.


----------



## ashxcx

i hate when people text you to hang out really late at night. ANNOYING!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Thats pretty cool Kates.

I got a bit of a fright this afternoon. There was a huge grey kangaroo in the paddock with Sammy when I went to feed Peppy. It was at least as tall as me so it was 5'5" minimum. it was scarey it kept staring at me and hopping around I think it was having trouble getting out.


----------



## PintoTess

Katesrider011 said:


> Haha nice job Tess.
> 
> Love your avatar! I'd kill to have the horse Rain was modeled after!


Haha I have one similar to her  Attitude and everything! :lol:


----------



## PintoTess

Sorry to double post, just wanted to share this


----------



## apachewhitesox

Wow you look great. Tess is so shiny!!


----------



## ridingismylife2

Just found 3 birds in my kitchen!  haha...


----------



## Sunny

Still missing my girl.


On a happy note, though, my birthday is two weeks from Thursday! 
My wishlist is:
Half Chaps
Paddock Boots
Bridle
Breastplate


I believe I should be able to get all of it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

Great Wishlist Sunny! I love occasions when I can get horsey stuff!
My birthday is in 12 days, SWEET!

VB


----------



## Sunny

Yay, birthdays!

I do love excuses to get horsey things! 
I'm so lucky to have a boyfriend who just tells me to make a Dover wishlist with what I want. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Yeah Tess got a BIG wash the day before


----------



## Cheyennes mom

you guys look amazing PintoTess!!


----------



## PintoTess

Thankyou


----------



## RockandRide

My first show is on Sunday and I am so excited 

Sunny-I wish I could make a horsey wish list......my birthday is in November so I ahve to wait a LONG time before I can make a horsey wish list.

Tess-You guys look amazing


----------



## Sunny

I think I'm going to drive around and find the new stables today. We're finally beginning to find our way around the new city. It's still confusing, though. :lol:

I miss my horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

wow. My pony....wow lol I went out to get her in the field and I was in a patient mood and I had a few carrots and I'd give carrots to the other horses to show Cheyenne that she'll get carrots too. Then she came over-ish (meaning she came and stood about a foot and a half away from me) and I held out a carrot and she was going to take it, I tried to slip the leadrope around her neck and she pinned back her ears and ran away. Then I gave the carrot to another horse and took out another carrot and waited for Cheyenne to come over to me again. I got another foot close and I held out the treat. Whenever I raised the leadrope to put it around her she pinned back her ears and so I lowered the rope again. Then I started tempting Cheyenne with the carrot. It was SO funny- We stood there for about half an hour just looking at eachother and I had the carrot right beside her nose lol Then I tried to step closer to put around the leadrope and she ran away. Then I was getting more and more impatient and I decided to hold out a carrot (yes I had a lot of carrots lol they were mini ones) to one of the other horses and when they came I'd give them the carrot then slip the leadrope on and lead them around a little bit then give them another carrot and let them go. I did that with 2 horses and then decided to try it with Cheyenne. So she came over to me and then I gave her a carrot and as I predicted, she ran off. Then I decided to run all the horses to the gate so I did and then I cornered Cheyenne (the gate is in a corner) and eventually she gave in and stayed still for me to get her halter on her and lead her out. 
It's funny because she had a great time when I got her out- we were doing games again which she LOVES! And I gave her more carrots... I don't know why she doesn't like to come to me. I'll probably go tomorrow and I won't even work her so that I can trick her once in a while and she'll maybe be a little more exited to come out when she's not going to be worked. If that makes sense. I've heard that it worked.


----------



## TaMMa89

Gonna make a trip to the Western coast tomorrow. Wish me a nice trip :wink:.


----------



## beauforever23

Nice.... Hope you have a safe and nice trip TaMMa89

I got a new kitten today and I think they are getting along


----------



## Sunny

I really miss Sunny.
I can't wait to go get her Saturday!

Ooh, ooh! I'm ordering my new saddle tomorrow! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Thank you Beauforever.

Aww... kitties are so cute .


----------



## winstonsgrl

Wow Sunny a new saddle nice.


----------



## Sunny

Mmhmm! I am so excited!

I'm actually getting a new saddle, leathers, irons, girth, and saddle cover!
And probably a bridle and breastplate for my birthday in two weeks. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## winstonsgrl

Cool! I bet your super excited!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

yaaaayy!!! I am going into a jumping show in June! And there's also gonna be a show with a dressage AND a trail class in there!!! The trail one is going to be so cool- we get to go over bridges and through streamers and stuff!! So that's going to be exiting! I'll have to practice my jumping though- I haven't jumped at all this year! Cheyenne's owner says that I've jumped that high before and it's not that high though so I won't have to worry about the height.
Don't think I'll do well at all on the dressage show but whatever! I'll have to bring a bunch of stuff that I can use to practice trail with Cheyenne. Any suggestions? I was thinking of bringing plastic bags and riding with them on my arm or something and taking off jackets and swinging ropes and stuff like that. Her owner also has tarps and stuff so maybe I can ask if I can walk over them and stuff like that. Still though any suggestions?


----------



## apachewhitesox

Waaahhhh just had the suckiest afternoon ever!!

I got home to find my dog had been attacked by my mom's 1 1/2 year old german sheperd puppy. He didn't lose a lot of blood but he had some serious injuries, I hope he doesn't lose his leg. It was so embarrassing I started balling during my riding lesson. To make it even better since I was crying and not paying total attention while lunging Apache I ended up getting a kick in the arm I think I'll just end up with a little bruise though he only just got me. 

I'm very proud of him he was a very good boy even though he must have been going through a huge deal of pain.

I'm so bummed right now I hope my patchy boy is ok at the vet's and he is a bit better by tomorrow.


----------



## Sunny

Sorry to hear about your dog, AWS! Sending healing vibes his way. :wink:


We're going to get Sunny tomorrow!  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

Thank you, I'm going to go see him today.


----------



## TaMMa89

Back from the trip. I feel exhausted but the trip was nice :lol:.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Just saw the movie soul surfer! Ugh I almost fainted when I saw all that blood!! I didn't faint but then I felt like I was going to throw up! lol again, I didn't, but still!! 
I think that whenever someone gets hurt (since that was a true story, it still counts) I get really nervous and I faint. Because at the gymkhana someone fell off and then got stepped on and I fainted, then at the movie she got bitten by the shark and then I almost fainted again. Weird. That never used to happen.


----------



## Katesrider011

Cheyennes mom said:


> Just saw the movie soul surfer! Ugh I almost fainted when I saw all that blood!! I didn't faint but then I felt like I was going to throw up! lol again, I didn't, but still!!
> I think that whenever someone gets hurt (since that was a true story, it still counts) I get really nervous and I faint. Because at the gymkhana someone fell off and then got stepped on and I fainted, then at the movie she got bitten by the shark and then I almost fainted again. Weird. That never used to happen.


I want to see that. Haha don't watch 127 hours, I guarantee you'll faint during that movie.


----------



## Sunny

I want to see 127 hours SO bad!

My boyfriend refuses to watch it with me. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

It's a good movie, but the ending very graphic


----------



## lildonkey8

Sunny said:


> I want to see 127 hours SO bad!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm with ya sista!


----------



## beauforever23

*looks up 127 hours* 
I hate people. I really, really do!!


----------



## apachewhitesox

127 hours looks good but sounds very gross lol. 

I saw my dog today and he is heaps better though full of stitches and such we might get him back tomorrow. Just have to keep him clean and away from our other dog for at least the next three weeks. That is not going to be easy, he was already trying to run around at the vets today.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Here is a picture of my little boy when we visited him today.  I feel bad for him.


----------



## Sunny

Awe, poor baby. Hope he feels better soon.

Today is the day! It's 5:30 AM and we are heading the 2-and-a-half hours back to get Sunny! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Can He Star

hey i love this pic


----------



## apachewhitesox

Thanks Sunny me too

Thats a good picture Can he star!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Katesrider011 said:


> I want to see that. Haha don't watch 127 hours, I guarantee you'll faint during that movie.


 yeah it's a great movie but I'll fast forward the blood part lol! I don't know what 127 hours is but thanks for the advise- I'll steer clear lol


beauforever23 said:


> *looks up 127 hours*
> I hate people. I really, really do!!


 how come? what happened?


Can He Star said:


> hey i love this pic


 nice picture! Is that you?

apachewhitesox- aww, poor guy! what happened to him?


----------



## apachewhitesox

Cheyennes mom said:


> apachewhitesox- aww, poor guy! what happened to him?


 
He got attacked by another dog. We haven't been able to work out whether is was our other dog or he somehow got out and got attcked by a neighbours dog. He isn't a naturally aggressive dog he probably just wanted to play and someone decided no.

Here is a picture of his face, if he physically could he would be running around like the usual twirp he is.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

aww he's so cute!!
My old dog, a yellow lab, got attacked once. He broke his leg though. I was only like 2 but I still remember.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Oh no

Yeah everyone says my boy looks like a beaglexdingo lol. I don't know if you can see it in that picture but his leg is really swollen and he was lucky he didn't lose the whole thing.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oww!! that would be bad!! Just like a colt at the barn..he lost his hoof!! (I don't mean like the whole thing but like the whole bottom of it and about half of the tip!! He WAS going to have an AWESOME future, but now he can't do anything. He MIGHT be able to be a trail horse when he's older if he heals properly though... His leg got caught in a fence in November and then he was doing awesome and healing okay and then he lost his hoof and then he was healing okay again and then he got it caught again. It's healing okay again though, and Cheyenne's owner is able to lunge him lightly now, but he's only 2!! He did NOT deserve that.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Oh poor guy that sucks and only 2. My instructor found one of her best horses with a huge chunk of another horses hoof in her leg because it kicked her. The poor girl can't be ridden for awhile now. She probably not complaning though hehe.


----------



## fuadteagan

apache- She is lucky she didn't get kicked in like the head or something. We had an AMAZING idk what 9 yr old gelding. We got him from a rescue. He was so sweet and then he got kicked in the head and died instantly . 
Anyone, so excited. Sat. I have my June show (June 4th). It is my first pointed/rated show. I am totally excited since I get to go up at 4:30 and sleep over at my trainer's and get up real early and trailer to the show!!!!! WOHHHH! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!  lol


----------



## apachewhitesox

thats sad. Good luck for your show !!!!!!


----------



## lildonkey8

Good luck on your show.


----------



## TaMMa89

Good luck with the show.

It's sad when accidents like that happens. Like most of horsey people, also I know some horses who've had to been put down because of leg injuries. One of them was only 2 years old.


----------



## Phantomstallion

This seems a cool thread!


----------



## RockandRide

I haven't been on in a while 

Well, my first show was yesterday and it was FUN but I did ok. I got fifth in the obstacle course, second in pleasure and second in equitation. I didn't place in hunters.


----------



## Phantomstallion

I might be in trouble with my BFF.:------(


----------



## SMCLeenie

RockandRide, great job!

Phantomstallion, oh no what happened?


----------



## fuadteagan

Thanks guys! I hope I do good. My trainer said to me and my mom "I won't take any of my students except Lin (me) to shows anymore, she's responsible and self sufficient". I had to laugh in my head, as one of her students owns a horse and thinks she is the best. She asks to go to the show and my trainer says "No". She wasn't ready and didn't even ride her horse. I was glad. She has some promblems with the girls and they have been riding like 7 to 10 years longer than I have . My trainer also said that at the May 8th I did soooo good and there was SOO many people. I got 4th in eq out of like a little less than 20. I was about the youngest in my class _and_ it was only my second show ever! I was so happy. My trainer then said I could go to the rated/pointed show. I also really wanna see my trainer's house. She has a few horses at her house. A barrel racing pony, I think like another pony and stuff. Idk. LOL. Yeah, long post, sorry.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

good luck fuadteagan!

I have 2 shows in June! We usually have one but if we just did one then we wouldn't have enough shows to qualify someone for the awards. But anyways, it's gonna be fun! there'll be all the normal classes (english/western pleasure and equitation) and then in the first one there's going to be a dressage class (Cheyenne's by far the worst dressage horse on the planet, but whatever) and then there's going to be a trail class (kinda like an obstacle course with bridges and stuff like that.) and I'm not sure how we're going to do on that one. Probably fine, but whatever. Then in the second show there's going to be all the normal classes plus JUMPING!!! Yaaayy!!! cheyenne's an awesome jumper so hopefully we'll do great in that. Her owner says that lots of the kids there don't jump at all and aren't good at it- when she was still new to shows and stuff she had never jumped before but she was going around the arena then they said line up for jumping and she did and she said to the person beside her, "So...what are we really supposed to do?" And she ended up coming in 3rd out of like 14 people lol so we should be fine.
And then there's a gymkhana and I think we'll do great in that as long as Cheyenne pays attention to her commands. Her owner wants me to ride this little tiny pony in it lol I ride the pony whenever I want because she's never used (yes I'm allowed). lol! Maybe some other time. I wanna try Cheyenne again first. Maybe I won't faint this time lol!


----------



## Phantomstallion

SMCLeenie said:


> RockandRide, great job!
> 
> Phantomstallion, oh no what happened?


Phew! It's all right! I was writing an e-mail to invite her over but then my mum said sorry she can't and then I had to e-mail her saying that. Plus she is hyper on the account of saying things and not doing them!


----------



## Sunny

I have been having a rough time of it lately, hence why I haven't been posting here in a while...

If you're curious, here is the issue that's had me in tears three days in a row.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/sedatives-trailering-long-87807/#post1051278

I was so happy to have her in my town, and you know I just bought a new saddle, and all I can think is, "Well, I'm going to have to sell the new tack now because she's going to have to be put down because she can't be moved."

:sad:

But, we're calling the vet today to get his opinion...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMCLeenie

I'm sorry Sunny that sounds so frustrating good luck with the vet


----------



## Sunny

Thanks. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomstallion

Good Luck with the vet!


----------



## lildonkey8

Sorry to hear that, Sunny. Wish your pony luck for me.
Ugg. So SCARED! We made an offer on a place and the guy just won't call! I'm nervous. I'm afraid we won't go high enough on our price. I just want to get it so I chill...and plan a few days with grandma as mum and dad go to AZ. I had my turn!!!!!


----------



## PintoTess

Im giving back my saddle and getting a new Collegiate Post graduate dressage.

P.s. Does anyone know how to pronounce ....Collegiate?

Ive just been calling it collgate cos I don't know what it is! lol 

Tess has been going awesome! She got some good comments at horse sports  im very happy with how she is going! Im hopefully going to move up to C grade at pony club before I quit. I went yesterday to get a cow for steer showing at school and he is so cute! He hasn't got a name yet but it won't be long until he will! Im starting to get my stuff ready to go to AG collage next year! Im so excited! It will be so great and I am going to get so much out of it  I will be living there but thats no loss to me  It will be good to get out and about into the outside world and do somthing a little different  Sure I will miss my Horse (is she isn't comign as well) but it will be good to get away from my little crap town! There is only like, 3 friends that I will miss. Im so happy!!! Hopefully I will get accepted!!!


----------



## Sunny

Coh-lee-jet. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Thankyou! I was thinking somthing along them lines lol 
This is it  I quiet like the look of it


----------



## apachewhitesox

Awesome good luck Tess!!


----------



## Phantomstallion

Great! Hope you get in, PintoTess!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

That's great Tess! Sounds like you'll have lots of fun 

Jumped Cheyenne for the first time this year!! did it yesterday, and went up to about a foot high! Yay!! I had forgotten how amazing it feels! Cheyenne's such a great jumper dispite her old age!! Her only problem is her energy level (typical Cheyenne for ya!). Whenever I set up a jump her energy goes up to top hiperness lol! After I jump her instead of going into a canter she goes into a gallop and I can't get her to trot no matter how hard I pull. I had to yank her to the side and into a circle to get her to slow down and the only reason why she slowed down was because she almost tripped lol! Annoying little thing. That's a problem because if her energy is that high now then it's going to be 5 times as bad at shows. 
If you have any tips on how I can stop this please let me know!!


----------



## PintoTess

I so hope that I get in!


----------



## Phantomstallion

I just made my knee bleed I don't know why!:lol:


----------



## coffeegod

#12978...I think. During the 2.3 seconds it took to get to the reply screen, I forgot the number of the previous post.

Of all the things I've lost, I do miss my mind the most....

ETA: Reality set in. Post # 12498. * heavy sigh *


----------



## PintoTess

Im gonna go and lunge meh poneh


----------



## lildonkey8

My friend is here...


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Okay so I uploaded a picture of me and Cheyenne at the show. Yes I know my reins are a bit uneaven and she is going SO stinkin' fast lol! But anyways,


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh man!! I just realized that we were on the wrong lead too! wow!! darn that!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

that was my class for the english half of the day. I think the placings went left to right acually lol! So yes, I got last 
oh and the horse that's walking in the background is a horse in the next age group so she wasn't acually in our group. The girl on the horse beside Cheyenne and me is now my friend  She goes to the gymkhanas and stuff too, and I see her there  She's like 2 years younger than me, but she's really nice  Also in the first picture that I posted, she's the other girl in front of me


----------



## Phantomstallion

It looks fun!


----------



## apachewhitesox

That looks like it would have been fun


----------



## fuadteagan

I had my show today! I was upset a little but I remembered to smile . Anyway. Full Report on the whole show. I did a total of 6 classes! WOOH! Was going to do 7 but I didn't then. So my first class was Model Hunter. It is in hand. We did good but Tina (My trainer's horse, she is more a hunter) wouldn't trot. I got last (4th). OMG. I just realized something. Tell ya later . So then I had mini stirrup eq. My boots hurt and I got last again. Then same people and same placings in mini stirrup pleasure. Then mini stirrup hunter, same placings and same people. So 3 3rd places and a 4th! All last place . Whatever. So then I did short stirrup w/t (either hunter or pleasure, wait maybe eq). IDK. Anyway, I got last, once again . Then I did hunter hack w/t (1 18" fence). By then Secret was tired. I took her to the warm up ring and it was empty(NOT ONE PERSON). I was happy and wanted her to focus. She was fast and annoying. She also wouldn't jump, I knocked it down but I really wanted to do it again so I had to dismount and put it up. Then I had to remount and rejump and honestly she was like NO WAY! She dead stops. So my trainer comes up. My class is almost going in. I left it at that and trotted to the arena. So I get in the class, doing good, blah blah. Then jumping time. And 3 refusals later. Last place.... once again. I was upset but really, I was proud. Secret has never jumped. ! So I placed in all my classes, yet got last place  Well that is my fun day. Now I am totally tired!!!!!!!!


----------



## PintoTess

You put her in a showjumping class not knowing whether she could jump? Your game lol. 
Cheyenne, you two look great!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha very true comment PintoTess


----------



## Sunny

Today has been a great day!

After Sunny was sedated she hopped right on to the trailer will little encouragement.
We made it to the new stable(three hour trip!) without issue, although she would not go into her stall when we got there.
However, very quickly the trainer and BO's husband came to the rescue and eventually got her in!

I lovelovelove the barn. The BO is wonderful! So down to earth. 
The facilities are amazing. 
There is even a swimming pool for boarders! :lol:

I also got my saddle. I am in love! Can't wait to ride in it. 
Picture does not do it justice!
It's lovely.

http://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz248/TaylorRunyon/utf-8BSU1HMDAzNzMtMjAxMTA2MDQtMjE1Ny5qcGc.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

Wow I like your new saddle


----------



## Sunny

Thanks!
I need to take pictures of it with a real camera and not my cell so you can see more than the outline. :lol: The stitching is lovely and the "leather" is very grainy, which I like.

I'm hoping to take the camera to the new stable tomorrow to get some pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomstallion

fuadteagan said:


> I had my show today! I was upset a little but I remembered to smile . Anyway. Full Report on the whole show. I did a total of 6 classes! WOOH! Was going to do 7 but I didn't then. So my first class was Model Hunter. It is in hand. We did good but Tina (My trainer's horse, she is more a hunter) wouldn't trot. I got last (4th). OMG. I just realized something. Tell ya later . So then I had mini stirrup eq. My boots hurt and I got last again. Then same people and same placings in mini stirrup pleasure. Then mini stirrup hunter, same placings and same people. So 3 3rd places and a 4th! All last place . Whatever. So then I did short stirrup w/t (either hunter or pleasure, wait maybe eq). IDK. Anyway, I got last, once again . Then I did hunter hack w/t (1 18" fence). By then Secret was tired. I took her to the warm up ring and it was empty(NOT ONE PERSON). I was happy and wanted her to focus. She was fast and annoying. She also wouldn't jump, I knocked it down but I really wanted to do it again so I had to dismount and put it up. Then I had to remount and rejump and honestly she was like NO WAY! She dead stops. So my trainer comes up. My class is almost going in. I left it at that and trotted to the arena. So I get in the class, doing good, blah blah. Then jumping time. And 3 refusals later. Last place.... once again. I was upset but really, I was proud. Secret has never jumped. ! So I placed in all my classes, yet got last place  Well that is my fun day. Now I am totally tired!!!!!!!!



Well that sounds fun!:lol:


----------



## Katesrider011

Just applied for ICC (Itawamba Community College) I hope they accept me.


----------



## Sunny

Good luck, Cory! I'm sure you'll get in. 


I'm ready to go to the barn! I hope my girl did okay. She's never been stalled this long before, so let's hope she doesn't rip the arm off of whoever takes her to the field! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

I don't see why I wouldn't get in. ICC pretty much accepts anyone who passes.


----------



## coffeegod

It is hotter than the 5th ring of hell here today.


----------



## Katesrider011

Same here, it's ridiculous


----------



## Cheyennes mom

thanks for the comments guys (on the pics I posted earlier)  Yeah we had a lot of fun!!


----------



## lildonkey8

OMG.
We accepted it.
We have a place in AZ.
Finally.
I'm SCARED
:hide::hide::hide:...yet very very VERY very happy


----------



## wishingforahorse

Gonna be up all night. My friend and I were talking and I ranted a little about my aunt. Somehow it posted it on facebook. My aunt probably saw it. Luckily, I have really sweet sisters that logged me on facebook and deleted the post. I so hope my aunt didn't see that. I'll know tomorow morning. I'm so afraid. Maybe she wont mention it?? I learned my lesson..


----------



## lildonkey8

Yup. I've learned that lesson. Complained to myself that my mom was selfish...boy can adults eavesdrop well...

I'm more scared that ever. Or am I happy? I dunno. All I know is I've got a house in AZ


----------



## PintoTess

Sigh, sposed to be getting ready for school :/ Bleh. i got told by a year 7 dude yesterday that my best friend is way hotter than me. im like "Alright mate, you think I care with that coming from a guy in year 7?" lol. Little people are so annoying!


----------



## lildonkey8

Haha! 
OMG our new lil home is so freakin adorable! I'm buying sight unseen...Oh well :lol: I'm taken my parents word for it!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

that's great lildonkey hope you enjoy your new home and have an easy time moving in


----------



## lildonkey8

Well, we nearly have it. Please, please pass the inspection little modular


----------



## HopalongCassidy

Well things are looking up for me. 

First, we just bought a new 2008, 4x4, four door, Chevy Silverado. (I know i was very surprised that we left with a Chevy, We are Ford people.) LOL, but hay this suckers sweet. We'll be seeing how it can pull a trailer today. Hopefully my horse will jump right into the trailer......... Not... Though he's getting better.

2. I'm in rolled in SCHOOL!!! YAY! can't wait to go to school anyway. I'm still not sure what grade though i'm hoping 10th but i didn't pass my 9th grade home school so i'm hoping they will let me go to 10th. Made my pre-schedule i have all core and one electives so i'll be hitting it hard. 

3. WE will be taking my horse to the arena withing the rest of this week and next to see if we can get some time on the clock running around those tin cans. 

4. where getting our computer shut off since i have no more work to do on it and we don't need it so this will be my last or almost my last reply.

5. So BYE! i'll try going to the library to get on.


----------



## Sunny

These past weeks have been beautiful, but so HOT! I think today's high is 99, but it feels more like 110 because of the humidity.

Sunny is loving the new barn! She is still in her stall which isn't ideal, but she'll be put out today hopefully.
Everyone I have met is so nice, it's wonderful!
Yesterday a woman I hadn't met before said, "You have the sweetest horse!" My first thought was, "You sure you have the right horse in mind?" :lol:

So, my birthday is Thursday! I'll legally be an adult. :shock: :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

So I'm gonna get some horsey car decals tonight online. I wanted to find a Spirit and Rain one but I couldn't find anything. So I'm gonna settle for something else.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

wuz just at the barn! I usually avoid longing Cheyenne because she's so bad on the longe line-she cuts through the circle, tries to run me over, etc. Once she even started bucking and rearing. Anyways today I did it and she was amazing!! she swung her head in the circle a couple times and cut in once or twice but other than that she was amazing!! She even slowed down and sped up her trot for me!! I realize that it must be because of the whip. usually I use a long whip and today I didn't because I forgot to get it and I didn't feel like fighting with Cheyenne to get her in the barn so that I could get it (she hates the barn). 
I also realized that she got the right lead every single time I cantered her! That means that whenever I'm riding and I get the wrong lead it's my fault... not sure if that's good or bad lol!
Quick question, as I'm not sure if this could be the problem...when I'm cantering, I bring my leg back to tell her what lead she should be on (I know that I'm supposed to do that) but my question is: should I leave my leg back or is it more of a leg back to get her to canter and then I bring it back into place again?
If you know, could you please let me know? Thanks!!


----------



## PintoTess

Im cold


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha Tess ........ me too ...


----------



## coffeegod

We got rain last night...lovely, wonderful rain. Grow, pasture, GROW!!!


----------



## Sunny

We are in a serious drought right now. We need rain badly!

Can't wait to go see my girl today!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beauforever23

My hubby just texted me and told me it's 95 out but, humitidy makes it feel like 110. I can't even go see my horse because I won't be able to breath in this.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie

Here in the fantastic weather of the UK, today it has been sunny, cloudy, windy, still wind, raining, spitting and hailing  

I wish I was exaggerating but I'm not, this was all while I was doing my driving test so I had to mess with the windscreen wipers so much!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha its great here I love the cold. I just don't like it when its windy as well it makes it so much worse, not fun when you have to wear a skirt.


----------



## TaMMa89

Had my first shif at my summer job today. Seems to be ok. The next shifts will be in the next week, I don't complain about not having all full time job now during the summer. Money is always welcome and needed but it's nice to enjoy a summer a bit too.


----------



## Katesrider011

^^Lucky you. I have to do a full time job right now. But college schedules at ICC are rather easy and short so I'll be fine when school starts back again, especially now that I'm out of that prison high school I was in.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

wow you guys are insane!! You love the cold?? I HATE the cold!! We get WAY too much here! It's pretty sad when you think that 18*C is hot lol Last weekend we got like temperatures up to like 26*C!! YAaaaayy!!!! We're supposed to get hot weathers again this weekend too!! Hooray!!!


----------



## Katesrider011

Cheyennes mom said:


> wow you guys are insane!! You love the cold?? I HATE the cold!! We get WAY too much here! It's pretty sad when you think that 18*C is hot lol Last weekend we got like temperatures up to like 26*C!! YAaaaayy!!!! We're supposed to get hot weathers again this weekend too!! Hooray!!!


When you get 100*F with an index of 110 weather (43*C) Then the cold weather sounds pretty nice right now.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha come visit here! Rain is pretty much all we get! We had a freezing winter and apparently we're going to get a scorcher in the summer!! (yay! Hope it's not too hot to ride though)

Although if it does get too hot to ride, I'll probably be lunging cheyenne a lot. She likes to cut into the circle- do you know how I can get her to stop doing that? She does it because she's being bad. I know that because she brings back her ears and swings in her head. She's SUPER bad when I have a whip with me so I can't use that (read my second last post for how it went without the whip) to get her out. Any tips for moi? lol


----------



## lildonkey8

Sun has come out here...yay!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

yay!! It's coming out a little bit now, but it's still windy and it's not hot.


----------



## Sunny

Agreed, Cory. It is miserably hot here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

WooHoo! I am finally 15!

Going to a 2day eventing clinic in july, I have a PC SJ rally on june 25, a jumping clinic on june 26, hopefully something EVERY weekend!

Excited for this summer even though my friend ditched me and all of our plans are down the drain. =(

It will be a good summer! I hope...


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^happy bday!!


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> Agreed, Cory. It is miserably hot here.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Which makes me oh so glad I am done with band. Band camp is gonna be miserable for band folks here this year.


----------



## Sunny

I have a couple friends who have been dreading band camp this summer. I feel for them, this heat is outrageous.
There is a _slight_ front coming in that should take it down a few degrees, thankfully.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

You wanna come to Australia? Well you gotta learn to walk this way lol


----------



## fuadteagan

PintoTess said:


> You put her in a showjumping class not knowing whether she could jump? Your game lol.
> Cheyenne, you two look great!


It wasn't showjumping. It was umm 1 18'' x rail. My trainer suggested it for me and I was so excited. I am just getting expirience. Secret is a good horse to learn on and get position on cause she just trots over no jump but yesterday I jumped a real jumping horse and I did great with my two-point so I guess it helped.


----------



## PintoTess

Haha its still a little jump 

Hahah  Tess is going so good with the spanish walk!


----------



## fuadteagan

_So you might of saw my post before to PintoTess but I wanted to tell you. I JUMPED! I did my first vertical and yes, I did it OK. I only messed up like 3 times out of like 8 so yay! That was my first time EVER jumping a real horse that jumped. I know you might think oh, every horse jumps. No, ok, my first time having a horse tuck there front legs and actually make me have to do a two-point. Plus, she refused once and I was almost off and I was like "WOHH!" like cause I was falling off and Amber is like oh I think she wants me to stop and she stops so I regained my balance. Good Amber! I couldn't blame her, this was like later on in the lesson. I am showing her, probably in hunter hack! I didn't canter her because she bucks in the canter and is a little iffy so till I feel comfortable with her (that was my first time riding her) I won't canter plus it was 7 P.M. and about 95. For sure, one of the hottest days of the year, earlier it was 106! Dang was she sweaty and she is still shedding her winter coat. Ahhh. LOL. I was a fur ball by the time I was done hosing her. Yeah, so I am excited and proud of myself. Can't wait to see what her canter is like. I feel comfortable on her and I really need a good horse with a good canter. Secret's canter killed my back and it hurt alot so I think Amber's is better. But, oh and she hates dismounting. She squeals and throws her head up. And they said that two owners ago the lady was very fat and it hurt her so when she got off it was painful so she still has that habit today. But she was good. I just hopped off quick and I rode her up and she was so calm. I let her walk around a tad before trotting up the hill then I stood on top of the hill and looked at the barn. Then I trotted up the tractor path. -PUTS 10 MEDALS ON TABLE- if you read the whole thing, take medal, u deserve it!_


----------



## Sunny

Happy 18th Birthday to me! 

It's actually been a pretty bad day, but I suppose I can't complain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fuadteagan

^^^ Happy B-day!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

happy bday!
ahh! Just got asked out for the first time! what the what?? lol Who'd be crazy enough to do that?  I said 'no' of course because for 1- I'm not allowed and for 2- I don't like the guy (I mean he's okay but he's a show off and a weirdo and...well...) 3- I don't want to date until I'm out of school anyways. Like out out of school like graduated lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

It's my 1st anniversairy with Cheyenne today!! Leasing her I mean! that means that last year on this day I started leasing my awesome little pony!!


----------



## Sunny

Here's the cake my parents got me. :lol:

http://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz248/TaylorRunyon/utf-8BSU1HMDA0ODktMjAxMTA2MDktMTcxMC5qcGc.jpg

http://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz248/TaylorRunyon/utf-8BSU1HMDA0OTAtMjAxMTA2MDktMTcxMC5qcGc.jpg

Ofcourse it says "Happy Birthday Taylor" and has an 18 candle on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

Cute
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

lol random, but I can read your status lildonkey lol


----------



## bee222

hmmmmmmmmm don't exactly know what I am supposed to say in this thread.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha say whatever!!

Yo jumpers, could you please check out my newest thread? Thanks!!
http://www.horseforum.com/jumping/beginner-jumping-excersizes-88719/


----------



## TaMMa89

Gonna have a show tomorrow (jumping, my first one in that genre ever).

Wish me luck!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

good luck!!


----------



## apachewhitesox

oh my gosh just finished my morning at the stable.

We had had a rushed morning and one of the colts out the back was being playful while I was cleaning his pen. He had been following me around a lot and then walked behind me where I had a big bucket almost full and as I turned around he picked it up with his mouth and and dropped so it landed on its side and some poop fell out. I swear he waited until I turned around before he did it. The big twit is lucky it didn't completely spill hehe


----------



## fuadteagan

Wow it is 1:30. Haha. I couldn't sleep. Err, I have to get up at 7:45.


----------



## Sunny

My boyfriend and I just stayed up to watch The Secret Life of Bees, so now we're awake after 2AM.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay

I got kicked in the face... The whole front of my skull in sore, and I have a scuff on my nose. Though it does sound pretty awesome-"I got KICKED in the FACE"- haha. Shaffiek didn't mean too, I was brushing his front pastern and he kicked at a fly on his belly with his other leg, and caught me. He said he was sorry and was more carefull after that, so its all good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

Goodness, GR! I hope you feel better soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

apachewhitesox- lol!!! The horses do that sometimes when I'm doing their stalls too! Except they knock over the whole wheelbarrow and ALL the poop falls out lol

GrayRay- omg I hope you feel better soon!! haha your right though, at least now you have something to say and then you have a story lol


----------



## GreyRay

It didn't stop me from riding. I get a little dizzy looking up now, and it hurts when I sneeze, but I'm ok 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

well that's good. At least it wasn't a purposeful kick.

Get to go see my pony today! Yayy!!!


----------



## TaMMa89

It's annoying when something like that kicking happens. Horses are so big and massive and we humans so breakable compared to them. GR, hopefully you visited a doctor. Injuries like that are always worth of checking out, IMO. 

Thank you, the show was fine. I did a clear round and since the class was a Clear Round class, we all who did that got a small ribbon. Actually my new avatar is from the show :wink:.


----------



## beauforever23

Wow, I kind of hate my horse right now (i'm a sap). I was lunging my horse tonight and there was a party going on next door anyway, my horses' head was all over the place (as in mentally because, of the party) and he got close enough to me that he was able to kick me. 

He got me in my stomach and my friend wants to take me to the hospital because she says "i could have hurt something" doesn't feel that bad though just hurts.. He got sand in my eyes and in my mouth.. I don't like the taste of sand..


----------



## Sunny

Goodness with all of the kicks lately!

Feel better, Beau.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

Eh, it's that time of year.
I guess my parents think I'm mature...they purchased me a 10.1'' netbook and a kindle


----------



## PintoTess

GreyRay_ Ive been kicked in teh face as well! I hope you are ok! Cos I surely wasn't  It put me in hospital lol :/


----------



## EquineLover

Ow! I've never been kicked  Lucky me!! GreyRay_, are you okay?


----------



## Sunny

Heading to the stable to work with my girl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Have fun! I worked with my boy this morning. Pretty good. Refused a bounce a few times!  Hehe It feels like i'm building more muscle in my arms sine I moved my horse and now I have to get and move his hay and grain and water and etc. Lol I used to not be able to walk a few feet with a 50lb of grain but now I easily can pick it up and be fine.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

jumped Cheyenne yesterday! Also was watching lots of jumping stuff so that I could get really used to....well Cheyenne keeps wanting to canter at the jumps and I realized in the videos that I watched, that they don't just trot over the jumps, they let the horse go into a canter 1 or 2 strides away from the jump. So I'm going to try it today.


----------



## PintoTess

Gonna work on the spanish walk with Tessy again today! Piaffe next lol. Just have to get the right foundations of it all before we start


----------



## coffeegod

Gonna move Hugo to a new barn. Closer to my house and maybe he won't be picked on quite so much.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Wow, I haven't been on in a long time. Hope everyone's doing well!

I've been working with/for my trainer, helping her work with the horses, helping with lessons and whatnot. So I should probably be going because I gotta be there in...45 minutes and I have yet to get ready.


----------



## Sunny

Going to the lake for a little while today!

This heat is monstrous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fuadteagan

I got kicked in the leg last week. I was doing her bridle she picks her leg up to get a fly and she kicks me in the leg. And I'm like ERRRRRRR HORSEY! It hurt pretty bad and I had a bruise but it was annoying so I put a extra load of fly spray and stayed away from her legs.


----------



## Sunny

Just to join in with all of this month's injuries.... :lol:
Sunny had a spook in the barn yesterday and she knocked my leg pretty good. I've got a little knot and bruise, but no biggy. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Ouch Sunny! 

Eh, gotta work AGAIN this afternoon! Five days in a row, far to long lol! I wanna ride! But at least im getting money to pay for my new saddle that Ove ordered!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh my gosh I'm going to be swamped for the weekend and the next saturday. I have a dress rehersal on Friday for a music festival that my vocal jazz group is in. Then I have to go to the barn and get Cheyenne ready to show. Then I have to wake up on Saturday and be at the barn just before 7am so that I can finnish up with Cheyenne, get her loaded in the trailor, make sure that I have all my stuff, drive over to the show grounds, register, tack up, warm up, do my classes, untack drive back to the barn, get Cheyenne settled, take my english stuff out of the trailor (leave in my western stuff except for my bridle), put it away (although I'll probably just throw it in my locker and then leave ), put in my gymkhana bridle, go home, have a quick dinner, have a shower, get changed, go to the music festival at 5:30, sing my songs and stuff and be back at 7:30, get ready for bed and then TRY to go to sleep. 

That's only Saturday. Sunday is just a little bit less overwhelming: Gotta be at the barn by 9 (gymkhana starts at 10), make sure Cheyenne is all good, load her in the trailor (AGAIN!), make sure that I have all my western stuff, register, get Cheyenne tacked up, warm up, do my events (hopefully well ), untack, load into trailor, bring back to barn, get my stuff out of the trailor, go home, eat, have a shower, get changed, go to the music center for our second day of festival, go home, and SLEEP!!! 

Then the following week I have another show on Saturday and I have to repeat the whole process all over again lol. Man, I'm gonna be SO pooped!! I hope I don't faint at the gymkhana this time lol! My goal for the show is to get more than 22 points! I got 20 last time (no, that's not really very good, it was a class of 5 riders, and I got 3rds, 4ths, and 5ths. At least I have a friend there now. Unluckily she's a really good rider and I have to go against her lol)


----------



## lildonkey8

Got a show in the 25-26th! Taking Tanoka and Tiger.
I'll do showmanship with Noka, and western pleasure on Tiger...
It's gonna be so cool!


----------



## Katesrider011

Good god there's so much going on lately with you folks. Unfortunately I have no life and have to work all day  JK but I do work all day, and my tattoo area is Sore. 

Oh and I'm going to Seattle on Saturday. I get a break from my job in which I dislike very much. I never ever want to see another couch cushion after this summer  I've honestly never wished the summer to go away Like I have right now.


----------



## GreyRay

Yeah, I'm fine. My nose is hardly sore anymore. My 7yo sister on the other hand, fell off of my dads horse, and broke her arm. I guess she tryed to catch herself and locked her elbow. She broke her arm in 4 places and had to get surgery on it. She now has 2 pins in her arm, and I think she is going back in to get them adjusted :/

Kates, I know what you mean about not having a life and working all the time haha! Only I love my job!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

Yikes, GR!

Hope your sister feels better soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Aww thats bad GR! Best wishes from me!


----------



## GreyRay

I wish my family wasnt so accedent prone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Well hey guys...
... Just doing some advertising! 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/huge-contest-76-classes-89014/

We're in need of judges. PM me!


----------



## beauforever23

wow, i'm getting married next week... and i just remembered this now  i'm such a ditz...


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Congrats!


----------



## beauforever23

thanks.... i'm so uber nervous it's like not even funny... Our rehearsal dinner is coming up soon too and that should be a lot of fun but, after that it's so real =/ *faints*

on a side note I feel 10 times better since I got kicked and I don't know why but, I got up and started cleaning my house at 5:30AM.... My house right now is disgusting, why anyone would wanna come in here is besides me... :rofl:


----------



## PintoTess

Its raning and im guessing that showrider this weekend will be called off  Our PC grounds are like a swamp in the rain which is a ****** !


----------



## Cheyennes mom

lildonkey8- oh that's going to be SO much fun for you! Is it your first show? Make sure you let us know how you did! 

omg guys, I think I'm going to win this show!! lol I'll try not to get too cocky, but you should've seen Cheyenne on Saturday and today! She had her head in nice, and she was jumping perfectly (the only reason why she was occasionally having a bad jump was because I had done somthing wrong, but other than that we did amazing!!)! I'm going to fail the 'suitable for dressage' class because Cheyenne is obviously far from a dressage horse lol but whatever! I'm exited to see how we'll do in the 'trail' class! I've never done that sorta thing before. It's where you go over bridges and go over jumps, and through stuff and all that stuff and I'm not sure how it'll be judged, but I think it'll be cool! Also, I've been doing english for a long time, and I used to really HATE english because Cheyenne would never do anything right for me (which I now realize that it's my own fault) and I always felt so insecure because english saddles are...you know...well there's no horn and at first it feels like you're gonna fall off and you don't feel as secured in there or anything, if you know what I mean. Anyways I actually think we'll do better in english than western this time! Except for the trail class which I'm not sure if we'll rock that or if we'll blow it lol but whatever!!
wish us luck!!


----------



## lildonkey8

No, my 4th show ever in my life,
I have a hunch we'll do well,


----------



## Sunny

SO ready to go to the barn!

I also get to order all of my birthday presents today.
I'm ordering myself half chaps, paddock boots, and a saddle pad, and my parents are buying me a bridle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

This week have been busy. Working, working. Had an evening shift today as whole the beginning of the week too, tomorrow it'll be a morning shift. The change between evening/morning shift is always a bit nasty.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

well, good luck lildonkey! 

Like my new avatar guys? I had been working on Cheyenne's lunging mannors because she was being really bad. But she did pretty good and she doesn't look to bad in the picture eh? Wow you won't believe how hard it is to take pictures and videos while trying to hold a bad horse at the same time lol (I don't mean Cheyenne's bad, just that she isn't the funnest horse to lunge lol)


----------



## PintoTess

Partys rockin in the house tonight, everybody just have a good time! Love that song! they play it over the loudspeaker at school at recess and luch lol!


----------



## Sunny

You still have recess? Man, that's awesome.
I haven't had recess since 5th grade.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beauforever23

Does anyone have netflix? I have at my house but, it's becoming so terrible. Absolutely no good movies and the movies they have in New Arrivals are from like 1987 and stuff... that's a new arrival? if it is than what year are we in. *faints* 

Anyone have any good movies to watch on netflix if so? I watched all the good ones 

Oye, my rehearsal dinner is tomorrow.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Getting Chinga ready for two big shows coming up..


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Yay! Got my horse a new bitless bridle and he did great with it today!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Good Luck lildonkey and chinga. 

I finally got a part time job at the racing stables I have been workiong at yay I'm so happy


----------



## rocky pony

Finally got a job recently, that's why I might have sort of vanished haha
Lots of work there...tired all the time. Barely even any energy to ride...

But finally, FINALLY I'll be able to buy my mare soon...I'm tired of waiting! lol...
She's been doing just awesome, I'm so proud of her, she's such a good girl. I very rarely ever have to be firm with her, now that we know each other better she's always looking to do everything right. I can't wait to move her over to my stable and keep moving forward...it will be so nice to have a proper arena again! I'm thinking by the end of the month we should get that done.

In less fun news, my fiancee is back home for three months for the summer (5 hours from here) and I miss her. She hasn't even been gone a week but it feels like it's been months. I was hoping between work and working with Merry a lot the summer would speed by, but it feels really slow right now. But there's still time for it to speed up...right?


----------



## PintoTess

Yep Sunny, recess still 

Well there is no way im going to showrider this weekend. It has been raining and I would much rather miss out on a few ribbons than have Tess break her leg slipping on the mud!


----------



## lildonkey8

Last day of darn school! Last full year of school at FHES...:sad:
What's gonna happen? I made my BF mad and don't know if she'll forgive me now...
Going to the arena too!
Excited for my show...Western Pleasure on Tiger and showmanship with Tanoka!


----------



## TaMMa89

Good luck lildonkey and Chinga.


----------



## lildonkey8

School's ouuuuuuuuuut!
(woot woot)


----------



## Katesrider011

Haha schools been out for weeks now for me. This is the first summer break that I've ever wished to just go away actually.


----------



## PintoTess

Hahha, I still have ages!


----------



## lildonkey8

hhehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!


----------



## PintoTess

3 fights at school today :/ Seriously, some people are very messed up aren't they?


----------



## Sunny

Going back home to stay with my beau for a day!  I'm so excited! I hate being 100 miles away from him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Been home sick for almost two weeks...

... Today I spent all day playing HorseSaga and Horse Academy on facebook..


----------



## PintoTess

Haha, there are NO decent guys at this school. Im in english and they are all talkign about their *experiences*. Such weirdo's. And the teacher doesn't care at all.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I was helping my sister train horses today(like I always do). We were going to hit the trails but I um took a digger before we got out there. She was riding a little Appy, I was riding a Quarb. We turned the corner and the Appy kinda spooked and the Quarb I was riding is very nervous and not very confident and he freaked. According to my sister, he went up and I went forward, then when I tried to catch myself, he hopped and spun and i fell over his shoulder. I don't remember much except for trying to stay on and then hitting the ground. I always land on my hip, no matter how I fall or what horse I'm riding. =/ But I went back and got my horse and led him along the trail while Angie rode because I broke the reins. It hurt really bad at first, then it went away, and now it hurts again but not too bad. 

Oh and I posted this on my blog but I don't think I did on here. I finally trotted on Kota 2 days ago and it was crazy. It so powerful and big and amazing. I almost couldn't sit it. I still can't get over it. <3


----------



## PintoTess

Thats great RR! About Kota I mean! Not about you falling off thoug


----------



## Can He Star

lol it raining its pouring..... wait no... its just mud, slush and pudles as far as im concered lol...... my tb went swimming in the dam .... i went to go get him and hes like no leave me alone....im having fun.....

oh well.... i have a rug to dry now... AND a muddy horse


----------



## apachewhitesox

PintoTess said:


> Haha, there are NO decent guys at this school. Im in english and they are all talkign about their *experiences*. Such weirdo's. And the teacher doesn't care at all.


Haha thats boys for ya!

Work tomorrow yay  and only one more week of school until two weeks of holidays. I'm so excited!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

beauforever23 said:


> Does anyone have netflix? I have at my house but, it's becoming so terrible. Absolutely no good movies and the movies they have in New Arrivals are from like 1987 and stuff... that's a new arrival? if it is than what year are we in. *faints*
> 
> Anyone have any good movies to watch on netflix if so? I watched all the good ones
> 
> Oye, my rehearsal dinner is tomorrow.


You should watch Heartland! It's my favourite TV show EVER and it's on Netflix. Acually I just watched an eppisode about 3 minutes ago lol! Start from the beginning though because it's better that way 


PintoTess said:


> 3 fights at school today :/ Seriously, some people are very messed up aren't they?


yeah some people can be pretty hard to understand. But we've just gotta love them and pray for them 

omg!! My show's tomorrow!! Ahh even just saying that makes my heart leap! I'm trying not to get too exited though or else I won't sleep tonight lol

good luck lildonkey! I'm sure you'll be great!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

PintoTess said:


> Haha, there are NO decent guys at this school. Im in english and they are all talkign about their *experiences*. Such weirdo's. And the teacher doesn't care at all.


haha that reminds me of this one time where in my homeroom this group of girls came in late. The teacher asked why they were late. The 'lead' girl said "well there were hot guys by the door! Mt Slessi guys!" (that's a school in our area) it was REALLY funny!


----------



## VanillaBean

Got a new horse and I absolutely LOVE her!

I have a showjumping rally with PC coming up, and really happy now because my friend is coming!

VB


----------



## PintoTess

What about Sheena!?


----------



## fuadteagan

I got to do a little cross-country. I jumped a log and cross rails in the field. I cantered over jumps for the first time and it was AMAZING! I had so much FUN! OMG! Just put cross-rails in a grassy field, not a cut or horse-itized one just a long grass one so your horse doesn't think oh just another cross-rail. BORING! Make him wonder, like cross country. Then cut down a branch and jump over it. So fun. I loved just being free and nice. I haven't ridden out of the arena in a while. There was puddles in there anyway so it would have been hard to like jump her and canter her. I don't want her slipping.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I've been avoiding thinking about this all day, but I have a show tomorrow!! I've been avoiding it because if I get too exited, I won't be able to sleep tonight lol As long as Cheyenne is mellow, I think we'll do amazing!!  Then I have a music festival after that! Then a gymkhana after that! Then another music festival after that! lol BIG weekend


----------



## VanillaBean

PintoTess said:


> What about Sheena!?


 Don't worry, I still love my Beans! But I can't show her much anymore because of her Headshaking Syndrome.

I will finish up this year showing her and then I will use her as kindof a "trail pony". But I hate that! So I am still going to jump her and maybe do the spring shows on her when her HSS isn't acting up.

VB


----------



## TaMMa89

Good luck with the show, Cheyenne.


----------



## Katesrider011

I'm now in Seattle, WA! Beautiful place


----------



## lildonkey8

Sweet! When you heading over to Friday Harbor?


----------



## Katesrider011

I have no Idea really. I think Tuesday we are going to Antacordis (sp?) to catch a ferry to Friday Harbor to do a whal watch.


----------



## lildonkey8

OO the whale watch is fun. 
If you need any ideas on what to do I can list a bunch...one is right next to our home...ZIP LINING!


----------



## Katesrider011

lildonkey8 said:


> OO the whale watch is fun.
> If you need any ideas on what to do I can list a bunch...one is right next to our home...ZIP LINING!


 I've done the zip lining before. But that was in Whistler, Canada


----------



## lildonkey8

emmm, did you go over a lake?


----------



## Katesrider011

lildonkey8 said:


> emmm, did you go over a lake?


No but we went over a white water river.


----------



## apachewhitesox

That sounds like fun Kates.

I'm so bummed I have my first cold for winter and I have an exam and speech at school tomorrow.


----------



## PintoTess

Went riding, trying to find my mare! She wasn't what she usually is at all. She pulled and pulled at the canter and sunk her head down to her chest at the walk and trot. She's not right at all. But it's either her acting up or me. Most likely me. It always is. She just wasn't working as best as she could. But im putting it down to the fact that it was cold and she did have a week off as it was torrential rain down here and riding was definately not an option at all!

Sigh, I want my pony back :/ Try again tomorrow I guess!


----------



## Sunny

Heading back home after a nice weekend with my boyfriend. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

Just had my 3rd ride at home on Gracie...she was a perfect little angel. <3


----------



## lildonkey8

Nice. Your lucky your poneigh is BROKE!


----------



## PintoTess

^What?!


----------



## lildonkey8

My poneigh ain't TOTALLY broke.


----------



## Sunny

Psh. Get on my girl and you'll beg to differ. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beauforever23

Had an amazing ride on my horse today.  He was incredibley good!


----------



## SMCLeenie

Spent the weekend home with my wonderful dad, get to see Gambit tomorrow though!


----------



## lildonkey8

I went on a great ride yesterday, I rode Tanoka,
I typed out the whole thing yesterday but left it
and it messed up my whole novel so I'll go to the
exciting part, everything was awesome until this.

We had dismounted cuz a fallen tree was in our way and got 
back up 5 minutes later. We were hearing the zipliners and 
kept going. when we got there we were kind to the guy and 
didn't mean any harm, but he got mad when he saw us. He 
literally RAN over the bridge there was and spooked our horses. 
Then we got to a creek, if you know Tanoka, she don't like 
getting her feet wet and tries to find a way besides jumping. 
There was no way she was finding another way so she jumped 
12 feet and I lost my balance. I was lunged forward than back 
onto her right side. I held on for 2 strides than fell in to a pile
of branches. Tanoka kept running while I sat there and cried
for a bit. My dad caught her and we walked for a while than 
got back on. Then there was a tree and I was smart enough to 
dismount that time. I walked her to our driveway and rode 
the rest of the way. I ended with a bruise on my cheek and
a couple nicks on my hand, but I'm AOK! Oh, I didn't even
tell you what that guide was like. When he got to my dad he was 
all "This is private property" "Call me" "You shouldn't be here" 
and my dad was like "My wells on this property and I have an 
easement on this property and we're going to check our well cuz our 
waters tasting funny." We weren't checking our pump.
So, that happened.
And never do Zip San Juan if you want a cranky guide


----------



## TaMMa89

Oh, that was a story, lildonkey.

As to me, I have had a bit sore throat today. Got some more shifts at work which is good since I hadn't shifts in that week. I also found a dress for my good friend's upcoming wedding.


----------



## lildonkey8

Just got my netbook! It's great! Light, simple, nothing better!
Posted via netbook


----------



## PintoTess

School not worth going to today :/ There are only 40 people in our year today lol. 
Posted from my laptop


----------



## Cheyennes mom

wow lildonkey, that sounds quite similar to what happened to me at the gymkhana yesterday. Well not really, but anyways. I'll start with the show though in my novel lol.

So at the show Cheyenne was being amazing for me! She was even putting her head down for some of the time!! She was awesome!! Again, we had some tough competition, but out of four riders we got one second, four thirds, and three fourths. It wasn't too bad.  Her owner, Debbie, said that she thought it was our best show! my second one was pretty good too, but this one, she said, was best because we were SO in control.

The gymkhana was...okay. We got two firsts, two seconds and a 'no time'. the first one was awesome! We galloped through the poles and back in no time and won that one. The second one we did awesome too. We won first... (this is where my novel begins) although after we past the timerline I was too slow putting my legs forward to stop Cheyenne and we headed right for the gate. She turned at last second to avoid crashing into it. I'm glad that we didn't crash into it, but I ended up doing a flip over her shoulder and I was introduced to the metal fence (aka I flew off Cheyenne and hit the fence). I remember hearing someone scream (I now realize that it was me) and then I stood up right away and someone reached through the fence and grabbed my shoulders incase my knees buckled. I immediately started whispering "I'm okay, I think I'm okay." in a shaky voice. Debbie, (Cheyenne's owner and the nurse) and a barn friend ran into the arena. My friend (Chantelle) grabbed Cheyenne who was standing a few feet away, and Debbie came over to me and told me to take deep breaths and all that and I kept telling her that I was okay (I realize now that I was rambling on about it, which told her that I was obviously in shock which I TOTALLY was.) which I sorta was, sorta not. She slowly brought me over to my water bottle and made me drink some water and take deep breaths. then she brought me out of the arena and Chantelle brought Cheyenne out too. I heard the announcer say my time, which at that moment I couldn't care less about, and then they said "Glad to see you're okay" and that was nice of them  

Anyways, long story short, my back hurt really bad and I saw when I got home that I have a long bruise on it from the bar of the fence. I also have a bruise on my knee and my neck is really stiff. 

After I got hurt, I wasn't scared to get back on Cheyenne again. I was just nervous to get into the arena. Cheyenne's an amazing horse and I trust her, but she can get pretty hot. Debbie walked me into the arena so that she wouldn't get all crazy going in. the lucky thing is that Cheyenne is both a show horse and a gaming horse so I just pretended that it was a show and I walked in nicely. I passed the timer line and walked a stride or two and then brought her into a trot. As I had predicted, she thought she was going to gallop around the pole (this was pole bending) so she started getting antsy when we got to the other pole and started doing some small bucks and rears. She turned in a circle and I got a 'no time' for that, but I finnished the pattern at a trot and then brought her back out. It wasn't too bad. The last two races were okay. I walked and trotted them too and I cantered them a little bit. I got second in both. (as you can probably guess I was only in the 'novice' division) 

So I'm a little sore today from that fall but I did have fun. Even though I didn't really wanna know how hard the fence was.

THE END!!


----------



## PintoTess

Woah o.o!


----------



## apachewhitesox

woah its good to hear you are ok


----------



## Cheyennes mom

yeah it was pretty 'whoa' lol Maybe I should've put my legs forward and said 'whoa' before I went flying forward lol It was my fault that I fell off though so I'm kinda mad at myself. But whatever. I'll just remember for next time. I think I'm now known as 'the girl who always gets hurt at gymkhanas' now because on my last gymkhana I had fainted. This gymkhana I was introduced to a big metal fence lol


----------



## PintoTess

Hmmmm, I wanna go home


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I'm just glad that my mom wasn't there to see me fall. She would probably question my ever getting on a horse again. Of course I had to tell her but I made it sound like it was nothing lol Whatever  It was funny- after I fell I was with Cheyenne and someone said that no matter how hurt I get on this horse I'll always be with her. I have to say it's true. After I fell I found myself telling Cheyenne that she was okay. It would be funny to anyone who wasn't me. I guess it just kinda comforted me to know that she was okay. I mean I sure wasn't, but she was and I guess that just made me feel better to know that. plus I was in shock so I didn't even mean to say all that stuff 

Pintotess- why, where are you?


----------



## apachewhitesox

Your at school aren't you PintoTess?

Don't you get to go on holidays soon?

Mine start next week but I have exam block so I don't to go to school today or tomorrow yay.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I have one more day of school! I'm SOO exited!!!! I think I'm ready for summer lol!


----------



## PintoTess

Im at school and there are only 40 of us year 10ers here and we are doign freakin crosswords! Holidays in 2 weeks. Everyone here knows JackofDiamonds? Well hopefully she is coming to visiit me!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha awesome how long do you get off I only get two weeks off. Then another term oF school another two weeks off then my last few weeks of school and then school is out forever for me


----------



## apachewhitesox

Yeah I know Jack that is awesome I think I will be seeing a friend I haven't seen for a few months on the holidays I'm so excited we always have fun!


----------



## PintoTess

We get 2 weeks as well lol. Not enough!


----------



## apachewhitesox

I agree lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

you WANT school? ugh I want it to be over lol More riding for me!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha no that is two weeks off of school which isn't enough believe me I really don't want more school.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

phew good! lol I thought you were insane for a minute there


----------



## apachewhitesox

Lol I sometimes wonder myself


----------



## Cheyennes mom

HAHA! yeah it does happen to some people


----------



## SMCLeenie

Only 2 weeks off? Thats too bad . We have 3 months and a week. Been out for a month exactly. I love summer break.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha that is just the break during the middle of the year out summer break is 6 weeks average. For the older grades (10/11) they get 8 weeks then year 12s get off earlier but obviously don't go back.


----------



## Katesrider011

SMCLeenie said:


> Only 2 weeks off? Thats too bad . We have 3 months and a week. Been out for a month exactly. I love summer break.


Don't forget it's not summer in Australia right now.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Yeah winter has just started here! Yay


----------



## beauforever23

Had the most awesomeee day today  Didn't feed Beau till late and I'm sure I am going to hear it tomorrow from my SO and my BO.  

I got to pick up a horseshoe crab today and I think they are really awesome  I saw a ton of them at the beach me and my friend were at... 








me and the horseshoe crab


----------



## lildonkey8

It looks WEIRD


----------



## PintoTess

What the HELL is that!


----------



## VanillaBean

you guyss have never seen a horseshoecrab???


----------



## lildonkey8

noper doper


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha I don't think I want to see one in person they look creepy


----------



## Sunny

I love HS crabs. Very neat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Ive never even heard of one!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I haven't either! I have to say that it DOES look like a horse shoe lol


----------



## PintoTess

I think that it is very freaky looking....Do we have them in Australia?


----------



## apachewhitesox

I don't know. Do we? I have never heard of them in Australia before.


----------



## PintoTess

I think that they are kinda cool but freaky looking.


----------



## Katesrider011

I can't believe how many of you guys have never seen or heard of a horseshoe crab. They are so cool to play with!


----------



## apachewhitesox

What do they do that makes them so cool to play with? I have heard of them I just haven't seen one in real life only in pictures.


----------



## Katesrider011

They are just amusing.  To me anyway.


----------



## apachewhitesox

They probably are but I still think they are somewhat creepy looking


----------



## lildonkey8

Pizza Planet!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

lildonkey- I think you've got that 'random chat' thing down lol


----------



## lildonkey8

cheese please!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

lol


----------



## lildonkey8

pickles!!!


----------



## Katesrider011

I can haz pickles too.


----------



## VanillaBean

It's called grammar you guys! Use it! Haha =P


----------



## Katesrider011

So does anyone else feel the same way as I do about Ryan Dunn? I'm sick of him getting all the sympathy like HE is the victim. His blood alcohol level was TWICE the legal limit. He killed another innocent victim in his wreck, yet he is the one getting the sympathy for his stupidity. He has none of my sympathy.


----------



## Sunny

I really liked Ryan Dunn. I do feel awful that he is dead, as well as the person who was with him.

Was it stupid? Yes, definitely. But I still feel bad for him and his many loved ones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Eh I feel for his loved ones and all. Just not quite him yet.


----------



## Sunny

He spent many years doing very dangerous, very stupid things and was never killed. 

It's so ironic that he dies doing such an everyday thing--driving.

He just thought he was invincible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Yes that is quite ironic. 

I don't care what he did on his show, he was only harming himself. But drunk driving is putting everyone else on the road at risk as well. I'm just glad it was him and not someone else in a different car. Since apparently he had a passenger that was killed as well I thought the other death was in a different car. I imagine that passenger was just as drunk as he was to be riding with him. I'm not saying I'm glad he's dead, I just don't feel sorry for him. And I don't want people feeling sorry for me if I ever make that same mistake, (which I won't) cause I won't deserve it.


----------



## Sunny

I agree that it was stupid. I have absolutely no tolerance for reckless driving.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Stupid indeed. 

I just noticed I made an incredible amount of typos in that   I fixed them though


----------



## Sunny

Don't worry, I didn't notice them! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

I agree with you kates on that one I don't care who they are I can not stand people who drink and drive.

Anyway I now have two weeks off school HIGH FIVE ANYONE?


----------



## fuadteagan

One time my cousin took a horse shoe crab from the beach to the house we rented & I was creeped out! OMG!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I just found a cure for mosquito bites! Eat a banana. Take the inside of the peel and rub it on the bite. It won't itch anymore! (lol yes random, but I thought it might help in the summer  )


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha that is awesome 

but I wast left hanging


----------



## lildonkey8

Pix are needed to eat cheese


----------



## Katesrider011

Cheyennes mom said:


> I just found a cure for mosquito bites! Eat a banana. Take the inside of the peel and rub it on the bite. It won't itch anymore! (lol yes random, but I thought it might help in the summer  )


It's also a fact that after you eat a banana, mosquitoes tend to be attracted more to you.


----------



## lildonkey8

Katesrider011 said:


> It's also a fact that after you eat a banana, mosquitoes tend to be attracted more to you.


AND they like irregated yard and blondeys


----------



## Katesrider011

They sure do.


----------



## Sunny

?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

whats the question mark for?


----------



## Katesrider011

What's with the "?" Sunny? And how did it let you get that post through. It never lets me send something unless it has more than three letters in it. Weird.


----------



## Sunny

I was confused at the above posts.

KR, I've never had an issue with that. I have on other sites, but never HF.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

haha thats what i thought i was just witing for it to pass


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Fan photos from Horseland Underwood | Facebook 

Please like this photo so chinga can win some boots. You'll need to like the stores page as well. Thanks!!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Ok.. I tried to Like your photo, chingaz....think I did it right. LOL


----------



## apachewhitesox

i liked your photo and good luck chingas


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thankyou so much guys!!

Only 5 behind the winner. It closes on the 30th!!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Just thought everyone would like to know. I am kind of really bored right now lol.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I thought you all should know, I havent had a cigarette in over four days...wow this is hard. LOL


----------



## apachewhitesox

Good for you. I wouldn't know but I'm sure it would be hard. Keep it up!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

WE'RE WINNING.

But people are gaining.

Please like...

Fan photos from Horseland Underwood | Facebook


----------



## lildonkey8

I would like if I had a Facebook account.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha me too


----------



## RockandRide

Sick Kid swas sooo boring while I was there  My dad let me get internet on his phone and I started my sotry "Broken" Check it out please, and critisism (sp?) is welcome!

But, the good news is that there is nothing wrong with my neck and I can do all the sports I want to do  Including horse back riding!

Now that I don't have to wear my Body Protector, should I keep it on? Some people say I look weird in it. I want to stay safe but I don't want to look strange.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^what?? what did you do??


----------



## SMCLeenie

Hey apache I know it was from like three pages ago but I'll give you a high five on having a break from school! 

Anyway I haven't been able to ride in three days and I won't be able to ride tomorrow  I'm bumming out.


----------



## lildonkey8

Hey guys can you check out my story "The White Buckskin". I'm on a roll with it and would like to know that some people are subscribing and following my thread


----------



## apachewhitesox

thanks SMC I'm happy for anyone to give me a high five woohoo!! 

that sucks that you cant ride hope you can soon.


----------



## lildonkey8

44Oh god today Noka was a WILD THANG! So, we went to the arena and I brushed her and lunged her and stuff. Then I got in the little pen and trotted for 15 minutes. Then my trainer told me to come into the arena. First my dad made me trot and when Tanoka wouldn't slow down I pulled on the reins and she reared a little bit. THEN when I tried again she reared. BIG TIME. I stayed on but then I lunged on her a bit and rode in the little pen. After that I got a Fab showmanship lesson. $70 bucks spent


----------



## Can He Star

who likes my awsome avatar?


----------



## apachewhitesox

ME ME ME ME ME ME ME !!!!!!!! lol


----------



## lildonkey8

I dooOOOOO! where did you get it done?


----------



## RockandRide

Cheyenne-Oh nothing my spine was moved or something but they said it was ok now. I dont know exactly what happened.

SMC-Hope you get to ride soon! I can't ride for two weeks  Any horsey ideas to do until then?


----------



## lildonkey8

I have a show tomorrow! I'm fairly excited yet scared too, wish me luck!


----------



## Can He Star

lildonkey8 said:


> I dooOOOOO! where did you get it done?


 i did it my self... let me know if you guys want one

AWS: thankyou


----------



## Can He Star

lildonkey8 said:


> I have a show tomorrow! I'm fairly excited yet scared too, wish me luck!


 good luck


----------



## apachewhitesox

Far out I nearly lost two horses this afternoon at work. 

First one when I was bringing him in from the day yards to his stable and he had a psycho fit because two horses went racing past in their pens. I only just managed to hold on to him. 

Then the second one was my favourite normally little calm guy and he running around all hypo in his stall, as I was walking him out of the stable he was prancing. Then as I got outside he just exploded and kept backing up fast and trying to get away from me. He did it three times before I finally got him on the walker. I only just managed to hold on to him too. 

All the colts were also racing around (as much as they could) and bucking on the walker. Lucky for me they all seemed to have gotten rid of all their energy by the time I got them off. 

I think the stormy weather and them being excited about dinner had something to do with it. Boys hehe.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Well we are going to a family campground for the weekend. No horses. I know the kids like it a whole bunch, but I ususally wish I was riding. LOL
You all have a fantastic weekend...see ya on Monday. Susan


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm trying to decide if I want to participate a dressage show or not...


----------



## Cheyennes mom

RockandRide said:


> Cheyenne-Oh nothing my spine was moved or something but they said it was ok now. I dont know exactly what happened.


 owie! I fell off Cheyenne and crashed into a big metal fence on Sunday. Very fun lol at a gymkhana too. hooray.


lildonkey8 said:


> I have a show tomorrow! I'm fairly excited yet scared too, wish me luck!


 good luck!! My first class is starting in 2 hours! I'd proabably better get heading to the barn lol


----------



## TaMMa89

Good luck with the shows, girls.


----------



## RockandRide

Cheyenne-Is that your second fall? Your first one was off Sage right? Good luck at the show!

Lildonkey-Good luck at the show as well!

Tamma-I think you should try dressage!


----------



## Can He Star

TaMMa89 said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want to participate a dressage show or not...


 
give it a go !!!


----------



## Sunny

I'm going to KILL the frickin' barn goats. Okay, well, only Max. Ginger doesn't really bother me, just Max.
So annoying. :evil:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

what did the goat do??


----------



## Cheyennes mom

RockandRide- yeah, but Sage is like 11hh and I more slipped off her and fell on my back so it wasn't a very far fall. But this is Cheyenne. She's 14hh which isn't tall, but I got flung off her and into a big metal fence. It's WAY different. I am finding bruises everywhere on me lol

On Friday I was going to ride Cheyenne and so before I put on the bridle, I put the reins over her neck so she 'can't go away' and then I took off her halter. But she decided that she was going to go to the field so she started walking and I thought she was just being bad so I stopped and grabbed my crop and tapped her on the chest to make her stop and back up (which she usually does) but she almost stopped, but then started trotting. I lost my balance and she dragged me on the ground for a second before I realized that I was supposed to let go so I did and she cantered to the field with the bridle dragging behind her. I went to get her and I had to chase her around the field for about 20 minutes before she got sick of me trailing her and finally stopped so that I could catch her. By then my english bridle was ruined(or, well it looked ruined) and filthy and my horse deserved a punishment. I couldn't think of anything really, but I knew that I still had to work her so I lunged her until she was really tired and she stood okay for me after that. 

I wasn't too amazed at the show yesterday either. She had SO much energy. "Lope your horses" ended up being gallop to her. In the jumping class, they put up the jumps to TWO FEET!! More than half of us couldn't jump that. Only two people in my class acually did and they did REALLY good. cheyenne's owner said that I've jumped that at the barn, but that was cross railes. These jumps were verticles. One of the girls almost flipped off the back of her horse in warm ups trying to jump that. The walk/trots got to do cross rails that I could jump easily. But two foot verticles? Nope, not doing that for the first time at a show. the judge wasn't too happy with me and the other girls who weren't going to jump it. But I don't think it was very fair in the first place. In previous years it was always cross rails and isn't Hunter supposed to be crossrails? thats what I heard someone say. Also they didn't put the height on the entery form either. In real jumping shows, they always put the height. I don't think that was very fair, but the judge discualified a few of us for going in and not jumping. But we did the flat work anyways. Whatever, maybe next year.
Overall I got a 4/5, 5/5, 4/5, discualified/5, 4/4, 3/4, 4/4 and I didn't stick around for the last placing because I know that I lost. It was Western Riding class so there was a pattern and stuff and part of the pattern looked like Pole Bending so Cheyenne thought it was a gymkhana so I couldn't get her lead changes and blah blah blah so I know that I lost anyways. The announcer picked that time to tell the audience about some kind of AQHA thing about how lots of riders don't realize that blah blah blah about speed in patterns is not important and blah blah blah. I was trying to get cheyenne to slow down for most of that so I wasn't really paying attention, but it kinda embarased me. I can't say that I did great. Okay, I can't say that I did GOOD either. I did okay. But at least I didn't lose ALL the classes like my first show.


----------



## Sunny

apachewhitesox said:


> what did the goat do??


He is annoying. He kept bothering Sunny and scaring the mess out of her. I mean, he was rubbing his horns on her legs and rearing up at her! C'mon!

I love them both, they are adorable. I just don't like Max when I'm trying to work with my horse. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

I like goats too but that would be very annoying.


----------



## PintoTess

i think Cheyenne gets the awards for the longest novels ever written on a thread! lol


----------



## VanillaBean

Feudtegan has been banned? what did I miss?! lol


----------



## GreyRay

I clean stalls until 4:00pm tomorrow and need to take a shower but my little sister is in it, grrr =/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

VanillaBean said:


> Feudtegan has been banned? what did I miss?! lol


She was banned due to being too immature or her threads constantly being closed due to to her not keeping up with them for example her contests. There is a thread kind of about it somewhere.


----------



## PintoTess

Oh probs for the best though I guess. :/ Thats why the rule was enforced, to stop stuff like this happening.


----------



## lildonkey8

Oh, that's terrible. Did anyone enjoy her as much as I did?


----------



## apachewhitesox

Sorry not really, but I am sorry she is no longer on here for you to talk to.


----------



## Sunny

Nope.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Im not being bitchy or anything but no.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Just jumping in to say hi 

Chinga and I came 4th in Jumping Eq. this weekend. So pleased, which means. We will be attempting to qualify for states.


----------



## lildonkey8

kk, I just wanted to know. She was (honestly) kinda a brat to me too when she was whining but she had been fun to talk to sometimes


----------



## apachewhitesox

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Just jumping in to say hi
> 
> Chinga and I came 4th in Jumping Eq. this weekend. So pleased, which means. We will be attempting to qualify for states.


That is great, and good luck!!


----------



## lildonkey8

Ok, quoting the post apache quoted: GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PintoTess

Good work!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

PintoTess- haha do you think I should be an author? lol


----------



## TaMMa89

Ok guys, I guess that I'll participate that dressage show :wink:. I'm a bit nervous tho and don't know if it's a good idea since it means participating after a month of not riding since we don't have lessons during summertime. I'm still going to do a deal with my friend so I can practice a bit with her horse if we just manage to get our timetables to sync with her. It still means no instructor advising when practicing and the test is something that I have never tried before, also the arena is different than in my previous dressage shows. Anyways, you can always learn the arena without a horse and it's just a small, very low level competition and I've ridden 10 years so it wouldn't be that big deal.

Have to say, I thought that for long time and if it really is a wise decision to participate. I still finally decided that it'll be okay since those shows are mainly something a bit different and a chance to get some feedback from someone else than my instructor to me. No need to take it a way too seriously.


----------



## PintoTess

Hahah yep you should


----------



## Cheyennes mom

so I found out another thing that Cheyenne and I have in common- in the summer we are mosquito infested. And we're both alergic to their bites. Well not really, but we swell up quite a bit. I used to be REALLY alergic when I was little. Cheyenne is bad with bugs in general. Two summers ago, she almost died from rolling in a bee's nest. She was rolling and then she got attacked by some bees on her neck beside her shoulder. She swelled up really bad and the swelling went all the way up to her throat and started strangling her. If her owner had come 2 minutes later, Cheyenne would've died.
I was on vacation at the time so I didn't know until about a week later. She was fine when I got back. Her hair was thinning in the original place where she was stung, and it was a little big swollen, but it wasn't bad, and I could still ride her and do everything that I did before it happened. 

Well there's my newest novel coming out in two seconds lol


----------



## lildonkey8

Cheyenne. I got a song that gets on everybodys nerves, everybodys nerves, everybody's nerves, I got a song that gets on everybody's nerves and this is how it goes (And Repeat)


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^lol once my brother ran around singing that song at the top of his lunges ALL day but I couldn't stop him or else he'd win lol!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

sorry 4 the double post, but me and another girl might do a partner costume in october at a gymkhana. She has a black quarter horse named Satyra and I of course have Cheyenne. Do you have any costume ideas, anyone? There are catagories like funniest costume, most creative, cutest, etc. What could her and I do?


----------



## Katesrider011

lildonkey8 said:


> Cheyenne. I got a song that gets on everybodys nerves, everybodys nerves, everybody's nerves, I got a song that gets on everybody's nerves and this is how it goes (And Repeat)


That song STILL goes around? We sung that when I was in like third grade. That was 10 years ago.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Hey guys. That contest ends tonight 

Horseland Underwood | Facebook
Fan photos from Horseland Underwood | Facebook

Please like the two links I posted. Thanks so much!


----------



## lildonkey8

Cheyennes mom said:


> sorry 4 the double post, but me and another girl might do a partner costume in october at a gymkhana. She has a black quarter horse named Satyra and I of course have Cheyenne. Do you have any costume ideas, anyone? There are catagories like funniest costume, most creative, cutest, etc. What could her and I do?


Here are a few ideas:

Clowns
But clown wigs on, red horse paint for red cheeks/nose
Hawaii theme
Sunglasses, sun hat...
Horse as person, person as Horse
Descriptive enough?


----------



## Can He Star

hmmm had to share this jumping pic from yesterday


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Worst fall ever today


----------



## apachewhitesox

Oh no what happened Chinga and that is a good photo He Can Star


----------



## apachewhitesox

I want to go onto horse chat but no one else is on there


----------



## lildonkey8

What happened Chinga? Great photo CHS


----------



## Cheyennes mom

thanks for the suggestions lildonkey 
nice picture Can He Star!
What happened Chinga?
I'll go on with you, apachewhitesox!


----------



## lildonkey8

Cheyennes mom said:


> thanks for the suggestions lildonkey
> nice picture Can He Star!
> What happened Chinga?
> I'll go on with you, apachewhitesox!


The set up of this post made me giggle a bit.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

lol, well there was so much stuff that I wanted to reply to so I decided to do it all in one package 

Shows are over for a while now. Maybe I'll actually have money!! hmm..what to save for first-western show shirt or cowboy boots? lol Or I was wanting to get a new bridle, either a fancier show bridle, or one that I'd use for gymkhanas. hmm...so many things I could save for!! Sucks that I don't have a job. Although I do babysit for 5 or 6 families so maybe I'll be able to get some stuff. All those shows flushed out my money though lol although it only takes one night of babysitting to have enough money for another show lol wow, I'm yapping on, and on, and on, you are probably sick of hearing me talk (looking at my words?) so I'll just post this darn thing lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Royal King Silver V-Brow Headstall w/Reins - Horse.com whoa guys check out that bridle! It's so cheap too, do you think I should get it?


----------



## Sunny

It only has a one-star rating. I wouldn't pay $60 for a bridle with that low ratings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rocky pony

Yeah, one star out of 5 ratings is pretty bad. It's probably cheapo leather, not worth it.
For just a little bit more you can get a nice one.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh, didn't notice, thanks for pointing it out


----------



## apachewhitesox

I am a bit hypo at the moment hehe. I am so happy I jumped a little bit on Sammy in my lesson this morning. It was an awesome feeling. The jump would have been 40cm (im pretty sure) at most but I'm still happy. Now we just have to get past him stopping after every jump, I have no idea where that came from. I can't wait to have a go on Apache some time, he seems quite keen about it.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^that's awesome Apache  Happy for you 

I just emailed someone about boarding Cheyenne at her place for a couple weeks!! It's a REALLY nice place, and it's very close to where I live. I still haven't asked Cheyenne's owner about it, but I am going to get my mom to facebook her soon, but I wanted to know how much it would be for me to board her there and keep her in the field instead of in a stall because she will freak out if I bring her into a stall. (believe me. Tried it before a show...it was not pretty) So exited, I hope the person emails me back fast! Great, now I won't be able to get to sleep, I'll be thinking about it all night lol but hey, no more school!! lol


----------



## apachewhitesox

Thanks  and I hope that works out for you


----------



## JustAwesome

Hello everyone 

Just went into the horse chat but no one was there <.< ******!
Hope all is well, i am well.. weather is umm well RAINY at the moment woohoo! 

xx


----------



## Cheyennes mom

thanks apache 

hey JustAwesome! I'm doing pretty good  Your HAPPY about the rain?? ugh I hate the rain. we get WAY too much of it out here!


----------



## Sunny

We really need rain. We can't shoot fireworks this 4th of July in my city because of the drought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ugh we get so much rain around here that when it gets up to like 24*C we're sweating because we're not used to the warm weather lol But really, out here if you don't wanna do things in the rain, you don't do things at all lol


----------



## JustAwesome

I love rain, it's winter here so we've had quiet a bit lately.
sad about the drought, i don't like those 

our weather is weird, gets cold and in summer we get 41 degree's ick!


----------



## apachewhitesox

I don't mind raining as long as it doesn't interupt my riding. hehe though I do ride in the rain sometimes if it isn't too slippery or the rain isn't too heavy


----------



## JustAwesome

I'm not allowed to ride until my baby is born so rain can show all it likes  LOL


----------



## apachewhitesox

im on horse chat anyone??


----------



## JustAwesome

I am too!!


----------



## Can He Star

thanks everyone
im not happy at all.. i went to look under my bed for my show helmet and as i slid my hands through my mat/carpet something sharp went into my hand..i cant move it or else it kills, well i can but i have this huge lump and i think it got a nerve ... not sure but im not happy


----------



## apachewhitesox

I hope your hand gets better soon.


----------



## Vogue24

How do you post a new thread? :S 

im new.


----------



## lildonkey8

Umm, Go to a forum like "General Off Topic Discusion" and above where the threads are listed on the left it says "new Thread"


----------



## Vogue24

Thankyou


----------



## Cheyennes mom

welcome Vogue24 

anyone wanna chat with me? (I'll wait for someone's reply before going on.)


----------



## lildonkey8

I will!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

okay, I'll meet you there lildonkey! Anyone who wants to join us is welcome


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I'm a little bit bummed right now. The owner of that barn just emailed me back saying that they JUST filled up the open stall. Like JUST as in a day ago.


----------



## lildonkey8

Oh, sorry about that, If you want me to, I can try to find barns, but you need to tell me where to look


----------



## Cheyennes mom

that's okay, thanks anyways lildonkey  I haven't even talked to her owner about moving her yet, it was just a thought. I just wanna know what it would be like to really own a horse. It would only be for a week or two.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

lol this picture just made me a little bit happier. Cheyenne's SO CUUTE!!!


----------



## lildonkey8

Oh, she's so cute!


----------



## TaMMa89

Welcome to the forums, Vogue.


----------



## Can He Star

apachewhitesox said:


> I hope your hand gets better soon.


 thanks  it feeels sorta better today

welcome vogue


----------



## beauforever23

worst day ever today. I can't decide on what to do and the a/c broke in my car so I've been sweating all day. eww


----------



## Can He Star

beauforever23 said:


> worst day ever today. I can't decide on what to do and the a/c broke in my car so I've been sweating all day. eww


that sucks 

its raining at my place


----------



## Can He Star

Cheyennes mom said:


> lol this picture just made me a little bit happier. Cheyenne's SO CUUTE!!!


absolutely stunning


----------



## apachewhitesox

Is rain good?

I'm going to have a fun morning looking for the shoe Apache lost. My thoughts- its either in the dam or in the random bits of long grass. YAY! .....


----------



## Can He Star

apachewhitesox said:


> Is rain good?
> 
> I'm going to have a fun morning looking for the shoe Apache lost. My thoughts- its either in the dam or in the random bits of long grass. YAY! .....


not for riding no.. a sore hand doesnt help either

ohhhh fun.. goodies i love looking for lost hs NOT!!!
mine lose them mostly in the bog so you should check there as well??


----------



## luckyT

Anyone out there have any tips for losing weight??(This is emberrasing to even ask,but....I'm fat.)


----------



## Sunny

Check out the rider wellness section, lucky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Can He Star

luckyT said:


> Anyone out there have any tips for losing weight??(This is emberrasing to even ask,but....I'm fat.)


 awwwk...umm well 
im no diet person but just eat healthy and exercise reguarly 
im not skinny either but you know, we cant all be super models lol.


----------



## Can He Star

hmm does anyone feel like a edit cause im bored...

if so just post a pic and ill see what i can do.. oh a colour would also be good


----------



## luckyT

Thanks!It would be cool if we could be super-models though.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Can He Star- yeah my mom's an amazing photographer. She should sell some of her pics, but she doesn't. And Cheyenne's a really cute horse so... lol (I wasn't sure if you were talking bout the horse or the picture lol)


----------



## Can He Star

luckyT said:


> Thanks!It would be cool if we could be super-models though.


 agreed


----------



## Can He Star

Cheyennes mom said:


> Can He Star- yeah my mom's an amazing photographer. She should sell some of her pics, but she doesn't. And Cheyenne's a really cute horse so... lol (I wasn't sure if you were talking bout the horse or the picture lol)


 i like the way the pic is taken and cheyenne is stunning 
quarter horse x?


----------



## Can He Star

g2g everyone


----------



## apachewhitesox

Well just spent ages looking for Apaches stupid shoe. Its either in the dam where I'll never see it again or I will find it once he has a new shoe.


----------



## PintoTess

Hmm, wish I wasn't at school today. I wanna be home and drawing!

Check out my new thread in the art section!


----------



## Can He Star

apachewhitesox said:


> Well just spent ages looking for Apaches stupid shoe. Its either in the dam where I'll never see it again or I will find it once he has a new shoe.


 lol goota love looking for hs shoes


----------



## apachewhitesox

Yep lucky for me, I have a good farrier who dropped by just before and put a new one on for $10 lets hope he doesn't lose this one.


----------



## PintoTess

Thats great!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Can He Star said:


> i like the way the pic is taken and cheyenne is stunning
> quarter horse x?


 thank you  I love her  Just QH actually. Can you guess how old she is?


----------



## JustAwesome

I hate to brag, But i love my horse


----------



## apachewhitesox

Hahahahah......I didn't this afternoon


----------



## Can He Star

Cheyennes mom said:


> thank you  I love her  Just QH actually. Can you guess how old she is?


 hmmmmm 5 maybe???


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^I LOVE asking that question!! She's 24


----------



## Cheyennes mom

JustAwesome said:


> I hate to brag, But i love my horse


 I love my horse too lol Did you just have a great time with your horse or was it just something you needed to say? If there's a story then you better tell it lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

omg sorry a triple post, but anyways, please check out this thread that I just made 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/knight-princess-gymkhana-costume-90539/


----------



## Can He Star

Cheyennes mom said:


> ^^I LOVE asking that question!! She's 24


 omg really..... hahaah i had a feeling that she would be older some how lol just the way you posted

she looks great for her age btw


----------



## TaMMa89

2 days off from work... And I have the dressage show tomorrow.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Can He Star said:


> omg really..... hahaah i had a feeling that she would be older some how lol just the way you posted
> 
> she looks great for her age btw


thank you! We used to be able to count her ribs, but would you believe me if I said that all that weight that she's gained is from hay? She hasn't had grain for years. Well exept one day but that's because she needed meds. but that was just one day.


Guys, I'm trying to decide if I'm going to the gymkhana tomorrow or not. They are SO fun but every time I go to a gymkhana I hurt myself (first one's fainting, last one's almost breaking my back) and I don't wanna be a scardy cat but it's true and I have to say that I get kinda nervous. Cheyenne's a FAST horse and don't get me wrong, I trust her and everything, but I don't trust myself. At the last gymkhana I didn't put my legs forward fast enough and I did a flip over Cheyenne's shoulder and landed on a big metal fence. That was like 2 or 3 weeks ago, and my back still gets a little sore. So in this gymkhana I could gain my confidence or hurt myself again and never want to do it again. On the other hand, I could just trot and canter them, and maybe do a little gallop if I'm feeling okay about it. I know it's possible for me to do, Cheyenne hates it but I did it after I hurt my back. I haven't galloped since, but that's not because I am scared to, I just haven't gotten around to it. What do you guys think? Should I do it?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

okay so I went to the gymkhana. I was SO scared to do it, but I did.
The gymkhana was amazing!! I didn't get hurt OR disqualified in any events!! I even galloped on the last two events! The weather was PERFECT too! It was warm, but there was a breeze and it was great!!
here are my placings and times:
Pole Turn: 3/6, 19.938
Pole Bending: 4/6, 47.135
Stake Race: 2/6, 35.347
Key Race: 4/6 23.004
Barrel Racing: 3/6, 31.047

yay!! I'm SO happy!! Cheyenne was amazing for me! I'll post pics later


----------



## apachewhitesox

That sounds like you did great and had fun!  ^^^


----------



## lildonkey8

Great Job Cheyenne. My dad's building a barn!


----------



## beauforever23

Congrats on your placings Cheyenne. 
lildonkey8, I bet you must be happy about your dad building a barn. 

Fire works are going off around my house and it's a whole bunch of them. I opened the door to the bedroom to pour a glass of soda and my cats darted in like "mom, save us from those evil booms" I went into the kitchen and opened the screen door and sat there and they both slowly walked up to the screen door and watched it. 

My one cat Chloe hates them, the minute a firework goes off she runs in the other direction. She's still young and this is her first time hearing them. 
My other cat Benjamin hates them too, ears pinned, hissing and growling, he doesn't know what to think of them. He's about 8 months old and it's his first time seeing them.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

apachewhitesox said:


> That sounds like you did great and had fun!  ^^^


 yeah I did! I probably won't go into the Novice division much anymore. Either I'll finnish off the year with it (only one more point gymkhana and a couple fun gymkhanas left) or I'll go into Junior for the next one. I'll have some SUPER tough competition there though.


lildonkey8 said:


> Great Job Cheyenne. My dad's building a barn!


 thank you  Ooh that sounds nice! Post pics when it's done!)


beauforever23 said:


> Congrats on your placings Cheyenne.
> lildonkey8, I bet you must be happy about your dad building a barn.
> 
> Fire works are going off around my house and it's a whole bunch of them. I opened the door to the bedroom to pour a glass of soda and my cats darted in like "mom, save us from those evil booms" I went into the kitchen and opened the screen door and sat there and they both slowly walked up to the screen door and watched it.
> 
> My one cat Chloe hates them, the minute a firework goes off she runs in the other direction. She's still young and this is her first time hearing them.
> My other cat Benjamin hates them too, ears pinned, hissing and growling, he doesn't know what to think of them. He's about 8 months old and it's his first time seeing them.


 thanks, Cheyenne was really good today 
ooh fireworks! I watched some on Canada day at the place where I do my shows and gymkhanas! They were amazing!


----------



## beauforever23

Cheyennes mom said:


> thanks, Cheyenne was really good today
> ooh fireworks! I watched some on Canada day at the place where I do my shows and gymkhanas! They were amazing!


Yeah, I love them. I think they stopped though because I don't hear them anymore. I have a hammock in my backyard hanging from the two trees and I would love to go back there and listen to them, maybe even watch them but I feel guilty leaving my cats here freaking out. They are like my babies and it's their 1st year hearing them. 

They are really going to hate the works tomorrow.


----------



## Can He Star

Cheyennes mom said:


> okay so I went to the gymkhana. I was SO scared to do it, but I did.
> The gymkhana was amazing!! I didn't get hurt OR disqualified in any events!! I even galloped on the last two events! The weather was PERFECT too! It was warm, but there was a breeze and it was great!!
> here are my placings and times:
> Pole Turn: 3/6, 19.938
> Pole Bending: 4/6, 47.135
> Stake Race: 2/6, 35.347
> Key Race: 4/6 23.004
> Barrel Racing: 3/6, 31.047
> 
> yay!! I'm SO happy!! Cheyenne was amazing for me! I'll post pics later


well done


----------



## beauforever23

Can He Star, i love your profile picture on here.  

I might have landed a 1 year modeling contract, I hope I get a good response next weekend


----------



## Ziggylbaby10

12,857th person to post


----------



## TaMMa89

Hmm... the show didn't go so well but it happens.


----------



## lildonkey8

what happened?

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Can He Star said:


> well done


 thank you, we had a great time 


beauforever23 said:


> Yeah, I love them. I think they stopped though because I don't hear them anymore. I have a hammock in my backyard hanging from the two trees and I would love to go back there and listen to them, maybe even watch them but I feel guilty leaving my cats here freaking out. They are like my babies and it's their 1st year hearing them.
> 
> They are really going to hate the works tomorrow.


 aww poor kitties. I saw these two little tiny kittens yesterday after the gymkhana. They were my friend's and they were SO cute! I'll see if I can post pics of them and pics of the gymkhana when I get them uploaded


----------



## Sunny

Happy 4th to all of the Americans!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beauforever23

Cheyennes mom said:


> aww poor kitties. I saw these two little tiny kittens yesterday after the gymkhana. They were my friend's and they were SO cute! I'll see if I can post pics of them and pics of the gymkhana when I get them uploaded


Aw, I love my two cats although they are so annoying :twisted: seriously all they do is run around and wreck everything, sleep, eat and crap. Gotta love them though. 







my youngest cat chloe







the black one is Chloe and the other one is my boy benjamin


----------



## Cheyennes mom

aww they're so cute  ^^ I have a dog named Maggie. She's so cute and annoying and boring but I still love her lol


----------



## lildonkey8

You must luv em!


----------



## beauforever23

I adore them, they are my babies but, I don't love them when they start destroying everything.


----------



## Can He Star

beauforever23 said:


> Can He Star, i love your profile picture on here.
> 
> I might have landed a 1 year modeling contract, I hope I get a good response next weekend


thanks my avatar do you mean or my actual pp???
hmmm if you have a good pic i can edit it for you .... check out apache white socks i did one for her.... you can look at apache and see the orignal pic in his barn and then see the one that i did for her avatar... lemme know anyways

thats great i hope you get it


----------



## beauforever23

Oh yeah I meant your avatar, sorry I couldn't find the right word when I was typing it.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I love your cats beau they are so cute!! The black one reminds of the cat I used to have Blue.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

here are some gymkhana pics:


























as you can probably tell I'm holding her back. I acually ran a LOT on my last one though! Unfortunately I don't have any pics of it, sorry


----------



## beauforever23

Awesome photos Cheyenne  you two look great  I got a call from the agent but he says he doesn't know what's going on yet since he has no work but, I have a casting call


----------



## Can He Star

nice cheyenne....awesome pics.. looks like you two had fun


----------



## apachewhitesox

I just wanted to show Pepper in the new rug she scored because I forgot Sammy's size when I brought it hehe.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

thanks Can He Star and beauforever, we had a GREAT time!

haha nice apachewhitesox


----------



## Sunny

I can not believe that Casey Anthony got off. Everyone knows she did it, evidence or not.
From death row to max four years.
Makes me sick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

Obviously it was bad but sorry please remind me who Casey Anthony is?


----------



## Sunny

Here is the newly updated Wikipedia page on the whole story.

Death of Caylee Anthony
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

oh my gosh that is so wrong I can't believe she got away with it. That poor little girl.


----------



## VanillaBean

I know, its disgusting. DUH she did it... UGH!


----------



## lildonkey8

I know, and, you'd think she was lying to the jury since she's lied to police officers _4 times!_ As I say "The Jury Never Lies" :lol:
Great rides today! Canter Tig and Noks a bit then trail rode Tig on my own


----------



## Sunny

The jury obviously did lie if they say she isn't guilty. :roll:

No, there wasn't much concrete evidence. She still should be facing more than four years MAX.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beauforever23

I was FURIOUS when I heard she got away with it. Plus she already served 3 years so I'd like to see what they give her. She was found guilty of lying to the cops. 

Sadly, there wasn't enough evidence to convict her. I believe she still did it. She would be behind bars for life if it was my choice. I can't believe that little girl didn't get ANY justice


----------



## Sharindee

hi everyone,

im new here.. how are you all


----------



## apachewhitesox

Hi, Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Welcome Sherindee 
I'm good. Hope you are having a good time here!
Do you have any horses?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ugh. Fell off AGAIN today. Right after my back starts to get better from last time I fall off AGAIN. It wasn't Cheyenne this time though, it was my friend's mom's horse. She is really young and she was abused. We were riding bareback because we were too hot and lazy to ride with a saddle. I was riding my friend's horse (I used to take lessons on her before I met Cheyenne) but halfway through she wanted to stretch her out so we switched horses. I stopped her for a second while my friend passed and then she galloped a little bit and then after she was across the field the horse I was riding just suddonly out of no where bucked and started walking away. So I fell off onto my lower back (just when it was getting WAY better from my last fall) again. Although this time I didn't fly into a fence so I have to say that it was better. But still, I don't know what spooked her. It came out of no where and there was hardly anything around us. There was a kowad but it was way in the distance and we couldn't hear it at all and it had been already running for a while. It was really weird. That horse was really jolty and jerky, I've never ridden a horse like that before. It was really weird.
I wonder if I'm going to have a bad back when I grow up. I mean all this falling off AND the falling that will happen in the future, plus I plan to rescue horses so that's obviously going to result in some falls... ssssiiiiiggghhhh.

on the good side we were looking at costumes that she had, and our costume's looking good so far. We aren't doing the knight anymore, instead we're doing a Persian Prince and Princess. We still have a long time to get stuff ready and we're already almost done. we haven't made any final dicisions and we haven't put it together yet, but I think we have almost all the pieces figured out! yaay!!


----------



## lildonkey8

I had a lesson with Tanoka today...
I got her fresh out of the paddock and mounted up, she was great from the start. I took 15 minutes just to learn how to flex correctly, then tried to teach her to walk on the "cluck" command and trot on the "double cluck" command. When we started to canter I figured out I've taught Tanoka "Come On" means canter. I can't "smooch" loud enough so I say come on with Noka and "hyaw" with Tiger. I throw my energy into hyaw and Come on. She behaved like a dream and was a true doll. After dismounting and leading her to the gate she tried to roll. She got to laying down and I jurked her up. I led her around then brought her up. I hosed her down and turned her out...I wuv my poneigh!


----------



## TaMMa89

Hi and welcome to the forum Sharindee, nice to meet you.


----------



## MethowHorses25

Welcome Sharindee! I hope you'll find this forum useful! I sure have!


----------



## beauforever23

Welcome to the forum Sharindee  You'll love it here


----------



## lildonkey8

I just got back from a fantastic trail ride on Tanoka








I wuv my poneigh!


----------



## lildonkey8

beauforever23 said:


> Plus she already served 3 years so I'd like to see what they give her.


One week. One week is alll she gets. Stupid stupid stupid!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Tanoka is co cute!!!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

aww cute picture lildonkey, you look like you had a great time!


----------



## lildonkey8

I did, it's a three hour trail ride...I had a blast!


----------



## rocky pony

Very cute picture lildonkey! Tanoka is a real cutie =)

I'm really tired. I'm hoping to get my little girl moved over in the next week or so, but I'm trying to work things out with the barn owner still. I'm really needing for her to be in a pasture, and I'm not sure what's happening with that, but hopefully it will work out. I just want to have that nice sandy arena again! God knows we have a lot to work on that would work best in a confined space with good footing....sigh.


----------



## Sunny

Went to the barn today planning on getting on Sunny. Went to the very back of the pasture where Sun was grazing, got her, walked to the front of the pasture, and then BOOM! Huge crack of thunder and lightening, then rain. :roll:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

Uggg, really? And yet, some people have sun...like muah!


----------



## Sunny

It was beautiful on the way there! But as soon as I got my horse it got all funky.
And I actually planned on getting on Sunny for the first time at the new barn, too.
-sigh- Oh, well. Maybe Saturday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

-sigh-
I miss my man. Living 100 miles apart is awful.
This is one of my favorite pictures of us. It was a cake for his birthday and my graduation. Even though I'm makeup-less and worn-out looking, I still love it.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2

I'm going to work at the Iron Maiden concert today selling programs.
And we get to watch the show for free. Not my kind of music, but still cool.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha cute sunny 
the temerature just went down 20* in one day. grrr, we were having such great weather too!!


----------



## TaMMa89

Nah Sunny, you don't look worn-out in that pic at all. Cute pic by the way .


----------



## Sunny

Thank you. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

Great pic Sunny!
I'm starting a photobucket account! Yay!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I get to go ride today! yaay!! I don't know what I'm gonna do though. Maybe I'll do some jumping. Maybe I'll just go for a pleasure ride. Maybe I'll run some poles or something. I don't know what I'm going to do. I might work on her stopping and turning and stuff.


----------



## RockandRide

Good Pic sunny!!!

Finally riding tomorrow after 2 weeks of no riding :/ Ill probably be HORRIBLE but its better than nothing I guess.


----------



## bellebarrelracer77

Who likes my horsie?


----------



## bellebarrelracer77

Her name is Belle


----------



## bellebarrelracer77

but I call her bebit


----------



## Cheyennes mom

very pretty!!!


----------



## Sunny

Thanks for the conpliments, guys. 
Tyler is such a cutie. :wink:

Actually right now he is talking to his mother about moving in with me and my family. That would make me so happy.
Fingers crossed......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I was jumping yesterday! yaaay!! There was already a jump set up in the arena so I just changed it from a verticle to crossbars and I didn't even change the height lol My mom guessed that it was about 2 feet high!! I've never jumped that high before, but it was SO fun!!! My new avatar has us jumping yesterday!
Now that I've done it, I wonder if I should go into the jumping show in August. I've never ridden on those grounds before and for ponies the jumps are only like 2'2". Cheyenne is a pony. She's only 14 and a half hands. Maybe I can do it. I should probably get a jumping lesson though. according to fellow HFers I need to stay more in the saddle. I was working on that yesterday and sometimes I was right in the saddle and sometimes I was over her withers again. In my avie I could be more in the saddle but it wasn't the worst place to be. Anyways, what do you think, should I do it?


----------



## Sunny

My opinion on jumping shows is that you should be consistently schooling at least one level higher than you show.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny, you look just like one of the girls that was in my english class named Alex. I wish I had a pic of her.


----------



## Sunny

Hah. I am always told that I look like people. I look different in every picture, so maybe that's why! :lol: 
See! I look like a different person in each one!

























And then compare those to the cake picture!
I am a woman of many different faces, I suppose. :lol:


----------



## Katesrider011

Tyler looks like he's a funny guy. 

You look good. I like your smile, Tyler has a good smile too ;-)


----------



## Sunny

Thanks you!  I used to HATE my smile, so I never smiled with my teeth. I got them fixed up a bit, though, so now it doesn't bother me as much. 
Yes, Tyler is nothing but a huge goof! Here is another example of that... :lol:


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Sunny said:


> My opinion on jumping shows is that you should be consistently schooling at least one level higher than you show.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Yeah I probably should. I have all the way till August though. Cheyenne's owner was out today with another girl and she was going to give her a jumping lesson and she said that I could tag along so she set up a little course of 3 jumps for us to go through. I think I might do it. the show I mean. I'll just bring up the jumps every once in a while. I'm going to bring it up higher next time I go since those jumps that I was on today seemed way too low and I could do them no problem. I need to get cheyenne to show down though, she likes to rush the jumps. I'll probably do our little mini course and go through it but I won't jump if she rushes it, I'll bring her around it and then circle her and try it again. I couldn't do that much today because there was the other person in the arena so it was limited space. but I'll try again another time.


----------



## TaMMa89

No need to hate your smile Sunny, it's very nice .


----------



## Sunny

Thank you, Tamma! 


I rode Sunny yesterday! It was only her second time moving out under saddle, and she was wonderful! Pictures coming soon.  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseProduction

Who loves Icelandic Ponies


----------



## VanillaBean

Umm, thay are ok!!

So some guy just murdered this old lady like 15minutes from where I live.
Special.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

HorseProduction said:


> Who loves Icelandic Ponies


I want to ride one so bad!! Being a gaited horse enthusiast. My Bucket List is to ride every gaited horse breed before I die. Susan


----------



## lildonkey8

Nice goal:lol:


----------



## Katesrider011

VanillaBean said:


> Umm, thay are ok!!
> 
> So some guy just murdered this old lady like 15minutes from where I live.
> Special.


A man got murdered down the road from me once. Isn't that the scariest feeling in the world? You don't even feel safe with the doors locked, especially if you live in the middle of nowhere like me. 

Luckily I have guns as a mean for protection.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

omg I let my dog off leash at the barn today! We usually can't do that because she'll run away but we let her off leash because there are only limited places where she can escape. She had the time of her life!! She was running around the fields, in the barn and in the paddocks (yes she got shocked by the electric wire lol)...I even introduced her to Cheyenne and they were very interested in eachother lol! She's so cute!! I wish I took pictures to show you, I don't think I've ever seen my dog so happy! Usually she's a lazy bum around the house and she barks at us for food and barks for us to let her out and she lays around and just kinda mopes around the house. It was SO awesome seeing her enjoying herself!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Going to Hocking Hills...first time this year...so excited...oooohhh..aahhhhh...LOL Leave Friday night when Bill gets home and come back Sunday. We will have Bo along on the Buddy Up. both the boys have brand new shoes with drill tech, (and I have a spare) LOL. 
Wont be able to ride all day like usual.
Bowen cant really ride up and down steep trails all day without getting what he calls "Jelly Legs"...LOL. Hey he is 8 after all. Susan


----------



## lildonkey8

Oh, God.

I got back from the hospital yesterday.
We went to see the possible winter home for the donkey's and the owner was late to show up. When we were waiting the dog, Jade had been really sweet when I was standing up. Then when me and the 8 year old girl sat down with Jade. The girl said "she gives kisses" and after I kinda looked around I turned to the dog. You know that look that dogs have in there eyes before the attach you, like "I-will murder you"? I got that look and before I could move out of the way she got me. She got a hold of my forehead and I jerked around. My mom had to call 911 and I was flown to Bellingham to get 40 stitches in my forehead. IIII hate dogs I don't know.


----------



## Sunny

Sorry to hear that, lildonkey.
Feel better soon.

I was attacked by a bulldog when I was 2 or 3. He got a hold of my face and I had to get stitches as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

Thanks.


----------



## beauforever23

OMG lildonkey! I hope you feel better


----------



## lildonkey8

Thanks guys. It's feeling better, I'm getting calls all the way from TX


----------



## Sunny

So my college orientation is Friday. Then after that I'm headed back to my hometown for horse-and-house-sit for my aunt/uncle, as well as spend time with my beau. Then I'm going to the beach for a couple days with my man and his family!

Going to be a good week. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

get better lildonkey! I live just across the boarder from Bellingham! We're like 1 hour and a bit away from eachother! Mom and I go over to shop there lots!


----------



## lildonkey8

I don't live _in_ Bellingham. I like on the San Juan Island


----------



## Sunny

Lildonkey, make sure when the stitches come out that you get some scar ointment. You can get it OTC or by prescription.

I have a nasty scar on my cheek from when I was scratched by a cat and had stitches, and I wish I had medicated it to prevent the scar from looking so severe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

lildonkey8 said:


> I don't live _in_ Bellingham. I like on the San Juan Island


 oh I know, but we _were_ about an hour away when you were in the hospital lol


----------



## lildonkey8

yeah,
And Sunny, I'll let my mum know that, the scar's gonna be shaped like a horseshoe


----------



## Sunny

lildonkey8 said:


> the scar's gonna be shaped like a horseshoe


Well in that case I probably wouldn't medicate it! Haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

yup! Right in between the two eyes, my nickname 'ill be Lucky!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

okay, call me a cowgirl- it's POURING rain outside and I went to the barn and cleaned up Cheyenne and then lunged her in the sand arena which was like soup and I would've ridden but my mom wanted to get home. So I rode Cheyenne back to the field and turned her out (it was still pouring rain). Now I'm soaked from head to toe and it looks like I just had a shower then messed up my hair because that's what it looks like now. lol Am I a cowgirl or WHAT??


----------



## PintoTess

LD!! Hope you are ok! Poor girl!

Ah, mixed feelings, I don't know what song to listen to:

Rolling in the deep- Adele
Sound the Bugle- spirit stallion of the *Blah blah blah*
You give love a bad name- Bon jovi (lol!)
Just the way you are- Bruno Mars
Count on me- Bruno Mars

*Sigh* So many meanings to them I don't know weather to laugh or cry :/ I wanna see Chelsea (jackofdiamonds)


----------



## TaMMa89

Hmm... I've a day off and it's raining. Fair?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^I know right!! It's supposed to be SUMMER give us a break. I wanna need to take the sunscreen out of the cupboard and use it lol

Anyone wanna go on chat?


----------



## lildonkey8

Sure!
Hey Peeps! Check this out!
~High Mountain Ranch~ - Home


----------



## Sunny

Heading back to my hometown to horse-sit for a week! Can't wait.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

*******


----------



## PintoTess

What is it?


----------



## lildonkey8

Hey! Guess what?! I'm heading to the Showare Center to see Clinton Anderson!!!! I'll be there in one hour!


----------



## Reiterin

if it's taken 4 years to get to 12950 posts.. it's gonna take a LONG time to get this to 1 million replys.


----------



## Katesrider011

Hahaha I have doubts I'll still even be on this forum by time it reaches a million


----------



## PintoTess

Hahah lol 

Tess has FINALLY learnt the Spanish Walk actaully walking lol  She is so perfect to me! And she does flying changes now! We have come SUCH a long way!


----------



## beauforever23

PintoTess how did you teach Tess to do the Spanish Walk? I have been determined to teach Beau but, he just won't comprehend


----------



## PintoTess

Its one of those things that you can't explain you have to show. 

I could TRY to get a video one day this week.......


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I got a new bridle yesterday  It's a really nice show bridle!! The problem with it is that it doesn't match my saddle lol But my saddle was just going to be temporary anyways, I got it used for only like $100 and it's like fake leather and stuff, it isn't good quality. So now I have to save up for a good saddle! I'll never have enough money for a show saddle, but maybe I can just get a good saddle. Do you think you can buy little silver pieces anywhere? Like silver saddle pieces? I mean maybe if I bought I nice saddle and got a little 'silver kit' thing it might be cheaper... Why are horses so expensive lol

On the otherhand, Cheyenne looks SO cute with the new bridle on, it has little silver pieces and it's darker than her colour so it kinda stands out more and she looks adorable!! I'll take pics soon and post them she looks so cute!! I need to get some new reins though. My old reins would work for now but they don't match and I was going to get thinner reins later anyways. The bridle was apparently like $200 in stores and I got it for 20 I love garage sales lol!! It's in really good condition too.
There are no more point shows until April so my plan is that I'll just use my old bridle until I have a saddle that matches the new one for all my fun shows and stuff. Think it'll work?

With the silver piece thing, are there any online places that sell those?


----------



## PintoTess

Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah


----------



## lildonkey8

Man, Cheyenne, I gotta scan through your posts. 
I just got back from the walkabout tour! Caught up with Tigers previous owner, and shopped. Got a Kid Stick (small carrot stick), knotted rope halter, and a lead rope! All in....PURPLE!


----------



## Can He Star

ld- *******
pt- bravo
sunny- i <3 ur avi
cm- love the jumping pic


----------



## Can He Star

everyone check out this thread and read the posts!!!!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/we-horse-owners-crazy-73382/page8/

ohhh and i thought this was hilarious


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha I've seen that before, it's funny.


----------



## Sunny

So, my aunt ended up giving me $200 for watching the horses this week. :shock:

Now I can finish getting everything on my wish list! Which includes half chaps, paddock boots, saddle pad, horse boots, and a bridle.

Yay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

lildonkey8 said:


> Man, Cheyenne, I gotta scan through your posts.
> I just got back from the walkabout tour! Caught up with Tigers previous owner, and shopped. Got a Kid Stick (small carrot stick), knotted rope halter, and a lead rope! All in....PURPLE!


 lol hey, I'm a talker 


Can He Star said:


> ld- *******
> pt- bravo
> sunny- i <3 ur avi
> cm- love the jumping pic


 thanks  Probably going to go again today and bring up the height again. Need to reach 2' before August 20th


----------



## Cheyennes mom

whoah! Nice Sunny! I'll probably go and pick blueberries! I'll probably make at least $100 and then I can save for my saddle! oh and a cell phone lol


----------



## Can He Star

apachewhitesox said:


> Haha I've seen that before, it's funny.


 lol i no right


----------



## VanillaBean

Katesrider011 said:


> A man got murdered down the road from me once. Isn't that the scariest feeling in the world? You don't even feel safe with the doors locked, especially if you live in the middle of nowhere like me.
> 
> Luckily I have guns as a mean for protection.


 Yeah, i live in the middle of nowhere, too. We have guns and 2 Doberman Pinschers that mean business!


----------



## lildonkey8

I just got back from a trail ride!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

awesome lildonkey hope you had fun 

Cheyenne's hoof is chipped and the nails in her shoe is sticking out. Well only a small part of it chipped. I hope it can be fixed soon and I hope it's not hurting her. She wasn't limping or anything,


----------



## lildonkey8

PLEEEEASE look at my RPG!!!!! I have 1 MEMBER and couldn't thank you enough if you joined!!!!
~High Mountain Ranch~ - Home


----------



## PintoTess

Watch this if it works!! I love it!!


----------



## PintoTess

Wait wrong video lol  Oh well, watch it anyways  Its me and Tess at a show


----------



## Cheyennes mom

looks good PintoTess  Tess is beautiful! I love pintos


----------



## PintoTess

Thnakyouu


----------



## Can He Star

lol it was cold the sarvo ...
and i was riding in it

omg guess what ... i just remember something


----------



## PintoTess

No riding for me today, im sick.

What did you remember.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I'll check it out lildonkey 

Well so far I haven't heard from Cheyenne's owner. I'm having a lesson today so I'm she'd call me if Cheyenne wasn't okay to ride. Ugh I just wish I was paying attention before I rode so that I could know if it was my fault or not.


----------



## Katesrider011

So this is my last week of work, I'm flying up to Illinois on sunday to meet a fellow forumer, and a week break after that, and then I'm off to college. Whoopie


----------



## apachewhitesox

woo hoo kates

I went for a ride this arvo at my instructors on her gelding doc who bucks sometimes. I was walking on him out to where we were going to ride and just bucked (a big one for him) and I landed on the front of the saddle. It happened to be western because its the only one that fits him. Now my thighs really hurt lol I think I landed on it harder than i first thought. I might even bruise, it takes a lot for me to bruise. 

THe ride I had on her daughters spunky little pony made up for it though hehe.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

phew! Cheyenne was okay. They put the nails back into her hoof and she should be fine until her next farrier thing which should be in a week or two.


----------



## RockandRide

Kates-Thats awesome!!
Tess-Nice Video!!! You guys look awesome!
LD-Ill check it out.

Going to Florida on Saturday, Im in for a 24 hour drive and I am GREATLY carsick!! The only reason I don't get sick on the way tot he barn is because the hope of horses  Have to wake up at 2 am and leave at 4 am


----------



## TaMMa89

Nah nah nah Kates. I've still 2½ weeks off, tho I'm going to work still till the next Wedmesday. Then also I'm back to college.

Have a nice trip !


----------



## PintoTess

Tamma, what the HECK is your avatar?! A mud monster?


----------



## Katesrider011

Thanks Tamma, and the avatar almost looks like something that'd come from Scooby-Doo. But I don't think it is


----------



## PintoTess

It looks like a Yowie or somthing along them lines.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha that avatar is funny


----------



## PintoTess

Im STILL trying to figure out what the HECK it is!! lol  I just bought the "heartland" series, it is very good.


----------



## apachewhitesox

the books or the tv series?


----------



## lildonkey8

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/i-need-gimp-ideas-92606/#post1105905
Anyone got good GIMP editing ideas?


----------



## RockandRide

I LOVE the Heartland book AND television series. It's like my favourite ever!!!

Gosh its sooo hot outside. Its annoying but good at the same time.


----------



## VanillaBean

Yes, agreed that Heartland books and TV are the best ever. !!


----------



## TaMMa89

For those who asked about my avatar, it's The Groke from the Moomin tv-series.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I LOVE heartland! I have watched all the eppisodes and the books, I cant wait until it comes out again, but I cant believe we have to wait until September!!


----------



## PintoTess

Ohhhh, thanks Tamma  Yes heartland is great! I have one of the books and series 3 on DVD, looking for the first two


----------



## VanillaBean

I know, Cheyenne's! I am DYING to see the next season! I was kindof obsessed, I would watch HOURS and hours in a day!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^haha ikr!! I have it on Netflix on my wii so I watch like 2 eppies every day. lol I'm on like eppy 62 or something lol I'm running out for summer haha! Well there's always outside, but my mom doesn't always take me to the barn when I ask (like everyday) lol so what else can I do? I suppose I could start biking to some horses that are sorta nearby. But they aren't really nearby, I go on like 2 or 3 hour bikerides on a route that has lots of horses in it, but whatever. Maybe I should go today if my mom won't take me to see MY pony. It's suddonly beautiful out!! yaaay!!


----------



## lildonkey8

Watching Twilight right now...Anyone else a Edward addict?


----------



## 2manypets

Just adding a reply


----------



## PintoTess

No!! Jacobs more smexy


----------



## lildonkey8

Yeah RIGHT 
look at this HUNK! :lol:








*drool* 
+ Edward lives in a mansion, Jacob...lives in a...shack.


----------



## lildonkey8

Yiiiiiiippeeeeee!


----------



## PintoTess

Dammmm!


----------



## apachewhitesox

I'm not a huge twilight fan but I'm with Tess on this hehe


----------



## lildonkey8

OMG werewolf fur! Bleh.

Diamond skin....oooooo!








I'd rather Freeze than have a mobile heater.


----------



## VanillaBean

Agreeing with Tess, Edward looks like his face went through a blender.


----------



## lildonkey8

meanys, wait to show up in the San Juans. I know certain people who will say "I ONLY read Twilight for _EDWARD_." 
So, How many people say "Jacob is _so_ SEXY!"? NO ONE!
Let me just start a thread, I'll prove you wrong.


----------



## lildonkey8

http://www.horseforum.com/teen-talk/team-edward-team-jacob-92755/


----------



## Katesrider011

I can't stand Twilight


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Not a major fan of Twilight.
Egh; so sick


----------



## apachewhitesox

I read the books before everyone became obsessed with it. I eventually grew too hate twilight.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Well, I am afraid I would break a little man like that Edward, vampire or not.. LOL.
the other guy, the werewolf, at least he wouldnt break in two if we had a wrestle match. LOL>>..


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I don't care for vampires. Haven't read the books, watched the movies, I just don't care. lol

This is weird, my brother is watching the Suite Life on Deck Movie and I realized that the aquariam that they are at, I've been there!! I live like an hour and a half away!! Weird!!


----------



## lildonkey8

*******


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I haven't been on here in a long time. =/

Rode Kota bareback today over a tarp and some ground poles. he could have cared less about the tarp. Actually, I could barely get him to walk away from it lol. Here's a picture of the goofball, ignore his bottom lip. He likes to leave it hanging there, one day it was hanging so low he started drooling. =P


----------



## PintoTess

Tess can do Spanish Walk under saddle ROFL!!


----------



## Can He Star

PintoTess said:


> Tess can do Spanish Walk under saddle ROFL!!


 so youve said .... well done!!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

good job PintoTess and Roughrider, that's awesome!


----------



## VanillaBean

PintoTess said:


> Tess can do Spanish Walk under saddle ROFL!!


 Ok, NOW we need video!


----------



## lola1995

*Child Prodigy*

I just found two amazing short videos on youtube of an 8 year old girl doing some incredible riding. One video is of her doing halts at x in a dressage show and another is of her doing some SJ exercises. Watch her balance in the jumping video--it's incredible. I hope I never have to compete against her one day...when she grows up! (I guess right now she's in 2nd grade/3rd grade???)

Dressage: 





SJ: 





Lola


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^aww she's so cute!!


----------



## Gallop On

I've been jumping bareback a lot lately... its like so much fun! Rusty (my horse) though like over jumps them by like 10 feet... seriously... Who ever has not tried jumping bareback must try!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha! If Cheyenne gets a comfier back, I might do it again.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

like my new western show bridle??


----------



## PintoTess

Haha Maddie, she only just learned under saddle  Thats a nice bridle Cheyenne  I am not a western fan but it is nice!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

thx! It's apparently worth like $200 but I got it at a garage sale for $20, lucky me  Cheyenne looks so cute in it! once I get a bit and reins on it I'll take a picture of it on her, she's adorable!!


----------



## PintoTess

*******


----------



## lildonkey8

Cool bridle!


Went on a trail ride today, HAPPY B-DAY DAD!


----------



## VanillaBean

Just got in from a night ride on Gracie. She was *so* good! She is gaining alot of weight and is looking great. LOVE HER!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ur so lucky u get to go on trai lrides lildonkey! I've been on two of them, but those were at summer camp, I've never gone with Cheyenne, but she'd be SO fun to go on trailrides with, her face would be adorable, and apparently she's an amazing trail horse. I wanna go swimming with her sometime wouldn't that be fun?!

Awesome VanillaBean


----------



## PintoTess

What about poor Sheena? She is on her way down to me im guessing?


----------



## lildonkey8

Oh too many to count. But the amount of trails horses are allowed on nowadays are a minimal. That's a reason for AZ. You can walk right through someones property and all you get of of em is "hey how ya doing?"


----------



## Can He Star

PintoTess said:


> Haha Maddie, she only just learned under saddle  Thats a nice bridle Cheyenne  I am not a western fan but it is nice!


 awesome!  haha youll have to teach me how to do it lol


----------



## Can He Star

Cheyennes mom said:


> like my new western show bridle??


 very nice!! it looks like a very nice show bridle


----------



## Sunny

Heading to the beach with my beau and his family today. There until Friday.

I also ordered some new stuff a few days ago! Saddle pad, horse boots, paddock boots, and half chaps. Yay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On

Sunny said:


> Heading to the beach with my beau and his family today. There until Friday.
> 
> I also ordered some new stuff a few days ago! Saddle pad, horse boots, paddock boots, and half chaps. Yay!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sweet!  I just bought a new fly mask for my horse, it has pink ears on it and pink trim and the ears are too big so he looks like a massive Easter Bunny :lol: I dont have patience to wait for stuff in the mail... Lol... Horse Boots? Like what brand, I have been looking in getting some?


----------



## Sunny

Dover Pro Sport Boots. I have them in black and love them, but I bought a brown saddle so now I bought them in brown. 

On sale right now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

thanks Can He Star  Now I'm looking for a saddle to match it! My other saddle's colour is too light and it was going to be a temporary saddle anyways.

What do you guys like better, leather or synthetic western saddles? And this is for shows. Doesn't have to be all blingy, but it has to look nice, and the colour should be a darker colour.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

anyone wanna go on horse chat?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

omg sorry for the triple post, but I have to share this video, it's SO cute!!


----------



## Gallop On

Sunny said:


> Dover Pro Sport Boots. I have them in black and love them, but I bought a brown saddle so now I bought them in brown.
> 
> On sale right now!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ahh, thank you!


----------



## Gallop On

Oh my word, lol I just discovered that my horse loves Lemon Drops and Dots... Who knew horses like candy?


----------



## lildonkey8

Cheyennes mom said:


> What do you guys like better, leather or synthetic western saddles? And this is for shows. Doesn't have to be all blingy, but it has to look nice, and the colour should be a darker colour.


Try a Wintec, I hear there super comfortable and REALLY light weight. there basic black and flexible.








^^^There it is.


----------



## beauforever23

Gallop On said:


> Oh my word, lol I just discovered that my horse loves Lemon Drops and Dots... Who knew horses like candy?


Lemon Drops? wow those are so tangy (did i spell that right?) my horse would spit them right back out at me. That's so cool. 

My horse LOVES jolly ranchers and milky ways, stuff like that. Oh and he loves soda. Yeah my horse is a little bit of a goof ball. 







my horse drinking soda out of a cup. He got the ice and all. 

Cheyennes Mom I would go wintec too, they are super light and extremely comfortable. 

I think I am going to go lay out on my hammock for a little while.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ok thanks for the input on the saddles  Is there a wintec website?


----------



## lildonkey8

Wintec Comfort Ride Synthetic Saddle - Statelinetack.com

Close enough?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## beauforever23

Saddles | Western Saddles, Wintec Saddles & More - Horse.com 

you can look on any tack website. Like statelinetack.com is a good site.


----------



## Gallop On

I have one of those saddles, just a different color. And yes, its VERY comfortable and really light! I rode in my Wintec saddle then switched to my friends all leather saddle, and my word the Wintec is SO much more comfy that the all leather saddle!!! And you could basically carry the Wintec saddle with one hand... I just love how comfy they are though...  I would greatly encourage you to purchase one!


----------



## Gallop On

beauforever23 said:


> Lemon Drops? wow those are so tangy (did i spell that right?) my horse would spit them right back out at me. That's so cool.
> 
> My horse LOVES jolly ranchers and milky ways, stuff like that. Oh and he loves soda. Yeah my horse is a little bit of a goof ball.
> 
> View attachment 70829
> my horse drinking soda out of a cup. He got the ice and all.
> 
> Cheyennes Mom I would go wintec too, they are super light and extremely comfortable.
> 
> I think I am going to go lay out on my hammock for a little while.


Lol, my other horse loves soda too  Like if you put some RootBeer into a bowl and give it to him he will sit their sucking it all out with his eyes closed. Its so weird  And yeah, my horse loves Lemon drops, I was chewing one the other day and walked over to the fence and I could see he wanted a goodie so I was like what the hay, I took my lemon drop outa my mouth and gave it to him... He was so thrilled, he chewed it right up


----------



## ItzKayley

Hello random chatters. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reiterin

Gallop On said:


> I have one of those saddles, just a different color. And yes, its VERY comfortable and really light! I rode in my Wintec saddle then switched to my friends all leather saddle, and my word the Wintec is SO much more comfy that the all leather saddle!!! And you could basically carry the Wintec saddle with one hand... I just love how comfy they are though...  I would greatly encourage you to purchase one!


I second the wintec saddles. LOVE mine.


----------



## eclaire23

Not going to read all of the pages but Im adding my 13042 comment.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha thanks for the contribution


----------



## PintoTess

La lal la la la la la la la la la la laaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ lol! If anyone has some spare time, could you take a look at a book that I'm making? It's not close to being finnished or anything, I just want some suggestions for it and stuff  The thread is called "A book I'm Making" (something like that) and it's in the Horse Stories and Poems section of the forum


----------



## PintoTess

Sureee


----------



## lildonkey8

Why not?
OMG WHAT HAPPENED TO MY PONY!!!!!!??????
a week ago I had a jiggy green broke mare but now I have a calm, dead broke mare? What happened?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^isn't that a good thing lildonkey?

Going camping on Saturday  Won't see my pony for a week.  Then I'm coming back  and riding my pony  Then I'm leaving for camp the next week  won't see my pony  Then I have to ride ride ride to get ready for my jumping show!


----------



## Can He Star

haah lil d thats good!!!
chey- have fun
pt- what 

hahaah


----------



## DustyDiamond

This thread is awesome because not only will we eventually reach a million replies, I can also keep having a lot more posts to move me up from weanling to started because I think it's really fun to move idk why haha  but I need a few hundred more posts to get there so I will definitely be posting a lot on this thread


----------



## CruceyMoose

Lalalaaaaa contributing!

Anyways I'm on vacation right now and missing my pony. =[


----------



## Katesrider011

I guess I'm on vacation too. I'm visiting a friend from Illinois.


----------



## lildonkey8

Can He Star said:


> haah lil d thats good!!!
> chey- have fun
> pt- what
> 
> hahaah





Cheyennes mom said:


> ^^isn't that a good thing lildonkey?
> 
> Going camping on Saturday  Won't see my pony for a week.  Then I'm coming back  and riding my pony  Then I'm leaving for camp the next week  won't see my pony  Then I have to ride ride ride to get ready for my jumping show!


IT'S GREAT THING! YIPPEE!
so, anyone into chickens?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

went jumping yesterday and I think we did okay, there were just small jumps up and Cheyenne was pooped from a majour trail ride the day before (her owner took her on a 3 hour ride and it was SUPER hard on Cheyenne, but it was great for her to do) so I just jumped around the small jumps


----------



## Sunny

Just got back from the beach.
Can't wait to see my horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

PintoTess said:


> What about poor Sheena? She is on her way down to me im guessing?


 Haha, I wish.
She's at horse camp right now, Tomorrow were doing a Musical Freestyle! She's such a spaz though. I will try to get video, i'm not sure if my parents are coming and they are my camera crew!


----------



## DustyDiamond

I'm so excited. I have gymkhana tomorrow and I bumped up to 5D on my moms horse cant wait!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^cool! have fun! What events are you doing? Be sure to get pictures or vids!


----------



## DustyDiamond

Cheyennes mom said:


> ^^cool! have fun! What events are you doing? Be sure to get pictures or vids!


In the gymkhana I do the events go

Bi-rangle
Big T
Skill Barrels
Cloverleaf

Extra Event

I will be sure to have someone snap some pics and get video of it


----------



## Jumpehunter

That sounds like so much fun. I tried to do poles but on the way to the finish the horse i ride always takes off bucking like he's a bronc =b He gets to excited, its the same with barrels. even at a jog he does, much less a gallop! ha ha it was an. . . . interesting lesson


----------



## DustyDiamond

Sounds interesting. You never know what to expect when they get excited you could always go for a little bronc ride anytime. Gymkhana is a lot of fun though.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

yeah it is fun! Once I forgot to put my legs forward and I fell into a big metal fence. not fun. but we won that class though  what are those events? One of the last ones are barrel racing I think but what are the others?


----------



## DustyDiamond

Ouch that fence must have hurt. Well we do poles too and some events are poles and barrels and even jumps depending on the extra event for that day.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

yeah it did! oh well though, just taught me a lesson for next time  Sounds like fun! We have 5 events in one day: Key Race, Stake Race, Pole Bending, Pole Turn and Barrel Racing  I love gymkhanas, they are awesome! it's nice going into the gate with cheyenne, because I can pretend that I'm in a show and we're going in pretty so she won't act up and stuff  Very nice and easy 

Well folks, this is probably my last time going on here for a week because we're going camping tomorrow so hope you all have a great and horsey weekend! Good luck DustyDiamond


----------



## Can He Star

have fun cheys mom


----------



## Cheyennes mom

thx


----------



## DustyDiamond

Cheyennes mom said:


> Good luck DustyDiamond


Thank you Cheyennes mom  Hope you have fun camping!


----------



## PintoTess

Im gonna light it up, like its DY-NA-MITEE!!!! lol, making a dressage test to music to that song  Coming along really good so far ! Love the Any-dressage app on iPod touch, it has helped me lol.


----------



## lildonkey8

Got back from gaming, so excited! Tanoka was so good! I love my girly!


----------



## DustyDiamond

Excited for saturday 'cuz i'm doing another gymkhana!!


----------



## apachewhitesox

PintoTess said:


> Im gonna light it up, like its DY-NA-MITEE!!!! lol, making a dressage test to music to that song  Coming along really good so far ! Love the Any-dressage app on iPod touch, it has helped me lol.


I so want to see a video of that when it's done hehe.


----------



## Katesrider011

Why do I always feel like crap the day I have to fly somewhere? Ugh. I'm flying back home tonight, and I have unbelievable nausea. I've never had it this bad before. I'm kinda worried.


----------



## VanillaBean

PintoTess said:


> Im gonna light it up, like its DY-NA-MITEE!!!! lol, making a dressage test to music to that song  Coming along really good so far ! Love the Any-dressage app on iPod touch, it has helped me lol.


 Oh cool! I just did a musical dressage to Closer by NeYo...Look it up on youtube, my username is VanillaBeanSlice!


----------



## TaMMa89

Cheyennes mom said:


> yeah it is fun! Once I forgot to put my legs forward and I fell into a big metal fence. not fun. but we won that class though  what are those events? One of the last ones are barrel racing I think but what are the others?


Ouch Cheyenne, that sounds painful.


----------



## PintoTess

Ahhh!! Closer is the BEST song! I may have to try it....


----------



## perfectcountrygirl

My boyfriend Regan does motocross when he's not riding bulls. When he was racing on Friday he got in a really bad crash. He broke both his legs, his pelvis, 3 ribs, and his right arm. And he hurt his next and has to wear a neck brace:/ He is in so much pain and can't do anything for himself</3 He's using my lap as a pillow right now & his neck brace is like digging into my leg</3 keep him in your prayers please


----------



## VanillaBean

PintoTess said:


> Ahhh!! Closer is the BEST song! I may have to try it....


 I know it was great! If i had had more than 3 days to work on it, it would have been better...
BTW, I LOVE your status thing...its so hopeful!


----------



## Sunny

Today is a beautiful day!
I hope it stays this way so I can work with Sunny!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jumpehunter

perfectcountrygirl said:


> My boyfriend Regan does motocross when he's not riding bulls. When he was racing on Friday he got in a really bad crash. He broke both his legs, his pelvis, 3 ribs, and his right arm. And he hurt his next and has to wear a neck brace:/ He is in so much pain and can't do anything for himself</3 He's using my lap as a pillow right now & his neck brace is like digging into my leg</3 keep him in your prayers please


I read your thread about this. I'm really sorry about what happened to him tell him he's got prayers for him comin out of Illinois. and next time you might want to grab a pillow for your leg


----------



## PintoTess

HAha lol VB, what do you mean by hopeful? lol  Was it my old one or my new one? Im a bit blondeeeee!


----------



## perfectcountrygirl

Jumpehunter said:


> I read your thread about this. I'm really sorry about what happened to him tell him he's got prayers for him comin out of Illinois. and next time you might want to grab a pillow for your leg


Thank you! And that would be a good idea!(;


----------



## PintoTess

Anyone know anything about the Vietnam war? lol  I need a smart person to do my history assessment for meeeeee


----------



## Can He Star

haahh nope...

omg guess what!!
went for my first ever gallop on my tb.... sooo fun.. i swear we were flying!!!


----------



## PintoTess

You were Maddie, im sure you were!


----------



## apachewhitesox

PintoTess said:


> Anyone know anything about the Vietnam war? lol  I need a smart person to do my history assessment for meeeeee


 
Haha what are you doing exactly about the vietnam war?


----------



## VanillaBean

Your new one about the cow, PintoTess...

Its ok, I am blonde at heart...Sometimes I am like "Which hand is left again?" lol


----------



## lildonkey8

Lol everytime before I mount to mount on the right side I have to put my hands up to remind myself which sides what


----------



## Jumpehunter

Haha i love mounting from the right and i have to do the and thing sometimes too. my horse always looks at me like ummmm i think that isn't quite correct


----------



## Katesrider011

I got an iPhone 4. I love it!


----------



## VanillaBean

Awesome! My brother just got one too...but as he is very far away right now I havn't seen it.


----------



## DustyDiamond

I really wanna ride today but its like scorching hot outside!


----------



## CruceyMoose

Eww gotta hate that sticky heat.


----------



## DustyDiamond

The heat is horrible


----------



## lildonkey8

78* and I'm sweating like a pig!


----------



## Can He Star

Wish me Luck for my showjumpIng tomorrow. Hopefully we do well!!!


----------



## VanillaBean

Good luck CHS!!

Wish me luck on my Pony Club rating tomorrow...


----------



## Sunny

lildonkey8 said:


> 78* and I'm sweating like a pig!


Seriously? What I wouldn't give for 78*. It will be over 100* again today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Back from camping! Not for long though, going to summer camp on Sunday. Cheyenne's lucky she gets all this time off! Not so lucky for me though because I have a show in like 2 weeks and we might not be ready! shoot! Gonna have to work her HARD tomorrow after the Fair that I'm volunteering at.

good luck Can He Star


----------



## Jumpehunter

show jumping lesson in an hour and a little dressage so excited. Im working a birthday party that has a taco bar  yum yum


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ooh exiting! have fun!

I'm working Cheyenne HARD today. She just got a week off and she's gonna get another one off starting Sunday when I go to camp. lucky duck...lucky...horse...lol And I'm volunteering at the Fair today! Helping with the horse show! yaay!


----------



## TaMMa89

Had my friend's wedding today. What an awesome wedding, I almost ended up to cry at a church because everything was so sweet.


----------



## PintoTess

Eh, not competing this weekend, I wasn't asked to go anywhere. I didn't even know we had to have our names down :/ Thats why I like open comps.  Oh well, two shows soon and then another in September which im pumped for! Will have my new saddle by then and Tess is going so perfectly at the moment!


----------



## DustyDiamond

Just got home from gymkhana a few hours ago! Did pretty good. Then when I got home I gave my horse a popsicle..hopefully those aren't bad for them..he liked it but it was really cold for him he was chewing it funny.


----------



## PintoTess

Mwhahahahha!! I is eating a chocolate PIZZA!!  Ya!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

DustyDiamond- that's awesome, congrats!

I jumped Cheyenne 2'3" today!! Never jumped that high before!! omg that was SO much fun!!! That's good, I think I'm almost ready for my show now then! whoohoo! One odd thing though, Cheyenne only jumped the jump one way. She wouldn't go from the other side. I had other jumps up and she went over both the other ones from both sides but not this one. that was the only thing that sucked about my ride today. Other than that it was the BEST ride EVER!!!


----------



## DustyDiamond

Cheyennes mom said:


> DustyDiamond- that's awesome, congrats!


Thank you! 

Good job with your riding today sounds very productive. It is a little weird that she wouldn't go from the other side of that one jump but good job on having "The Best Ride EVER!!!" I'm happy for you!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

DustyDiamond said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Good job with your riding today sounds very productive. It is a little weird that she wouldn't go from the other side of that one jump but good job on having "The Best Ride EVER!!!" I'm happy for you!


 haha thanks! and yeah, it's odd... I almost fell off her the first time she refused the jump. Sometimes her boney withers come in handy though (for grabbing too keep myself on lol)  I can't wait for this show, I think if we're having a good day we might actually have a chance of winning something...I won't get too cocky though


----------



## rocky pony

So my little girl finally got moved over to my stable the other day. What an adventure that was! Her trailer loading still needs a ton of work...we worked on it for hours and hours for days and by the end I was really worn. We ended up calling in help, and I was very pleased with everything at the end of the day, but it was very dramatic. She and I both managed to get ourselves hurt, so I'm spending this first bit of time trying to recover and also helping her recover.
She's doing a fabulous job, though. She is a very sensible, clever mare.

I'm pretty sure after the mess we got into and also due to her previous existing reputation, people at the stable are kind of wary of her...but that just gives me that much more reason to be proud of her when we show them how great she really is. I know I can't wait to get back in the saddle! I've been eying the arena this whole time...I really missed having it to ride in, especially while she still needs so much work.

I'm even going to be getting her papers! I had begun to think I'd never see them, but her previous previous owners have actually brought it up themselves this time. That will certainly be exciting!
Though she is now in my possession, there are still a few things being worked out...but it's nothing to worry about. I'm happy, she's happy, and we're all good.

Wish us luck in our recoveries! Here she is yesterday, settling in the best way she knows how.


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Shes bootiful!
So I haven't ridden for over a week, been WAY to busy! Its killing me!


----------



## apachewhitesox

I know how you feel ^^^

I'm excited because at work they are on foal watch so maybe when I go to work next there might be a couple running qround hehe. I'm a bit worried though because Sammy is a bit off.


----------



## TaMMa89

Chocolate pizza..? That sounds interesting.


----------



## RockandRide

Camp was fun last week!!! I rode Bareback for my first time and that was a lot of fun!!! Learnt half-seat (I knew it but I didn't really "know" it) and it was sooo much fun to do at the canter I wanted Gemini to go faster but then my instructor said to slow her down (awwww).

My friend went to a show yesterday...I still have to ask her how it was though!


----------



## Dandylion

rocky pony said:


> So my little girl finally got moved over to my stable the other day. What an adventure that was! Her trailer loading still needs a ton of work...we worked on it for hours and hours for days and by the end I was really worn. We ended up calling in help, and I was very pleased with everything at the end of the day, but it was very dramatic. She and I both managed to get ourselves hurt, so I'm spending this first bit of time trying to recover and also helping her recover.
> She's doing a fabulous job, though. She is a very sensible, clever mare.
> 
> I'm pretty sure after the mess we got into and also due to her previous existing reputation, people at the stable are kind of wary of her...but that just gives me that much more reason to be proud of her when we show them how great she really is. I know I can't wait to get back in the saddle! I've been eying the arena this whole time...I really missed having it to ride in, especially while she still needs so much work.
> 
> I'm even going to be getting her papers! I had begun to think I'd never see them, but her previous previous owners have actually brought it up themselves this time. That will certainly be exciting!
> Though she is now in my possession, there are still a few things being worked out...but it's nothing to worry about. I'm happy, she's happy, and we're all good.
> 
> Wish us luck in our recoveries! Here she is yesterday, settling in the best way she knows how.


 What a beautiful girl! She will respond to your love, kindness and attention. If she has issues they are likely caused by prev owner and how they handled her. Your post shows you to be a patient person and I'm sure you will do great with her. I've seen serious panel jumping horses become calm confident rides with time and gentle training. It is funny how working a horse thru issues wears you out as well as the horse. :wink:


----------



## Cheyennes mom

she's beautiful rocky pony!!! that's awesome rockandride!!


----------



## DustyDiamond

Cheyennes mom..I love your avatar so cute!


----------



## rocky pony

Thank you guys for the kind words! I will pass the compliments onto my girl, I'm sure they will go right to her head, lol. She is quite the princess.
Maybe they will fill in her funny skinny nose. I kid, I kid. I've mostly had and pursued stock horses, so she is very different for me. I have had a love/hate relationship with Arabians for many years and said I probably would never have an Arab, even as I admired them for their beauty, intelligence, and fire.

Merry is half Arab and I think she's the most gorgeous and fantastic horse on earth, but I still like to joke about her Arab nose and occasional extremely illogical decisions.

She is truly a sweet, gentle horse. She definitely does not prefer to be spooking or misbehaving or flinging people through the air, but she's learned to do what she has had to do. She has learned through several experiences that it is difficult to know when you should trust people. She has made a lot of progress as I've worked with her the last several months, and is still in the process of mellowing out and trusting. She's already proven herself to be a far better mount than I had even anticipated her being, which is saying a lot because I anticipated a lot. She has a lot of heart, and she's been discounted for it because it was only being utilized towards herself, but she will gladly and happily channel it into her human partner when they have earned it. She gives me her absolute all, and then some. I couldn't think of a better horse for me in a million years.


----------



## DustyDiamond

Rock Pony..I love her halter and her she's pretty and the zebra looks good on her.


----------



## rocky pony

Thank you! I love it on her too  I thought it was just perfect for her
I'm really loving zebra print for her, it suits her well. Normally I tend to go for the more traditional colours and styles, but for her this is perfect.


----------



## DustyDiamond

Yeah zebra really works well on her


----------



## Cheyennes mom

DustyDiamond said:


> Cheyennes mom..I love your avatar so cute!


 haha thanks! Cheyenne was considering running away from me at that time lol I had just worked her hard and I had turned her out and I came out with my camera later to take pics of all the ponies in the field and she wasn't sure if she should run away or not because usually when I come out I ride her lol poor old girl


----------



## DustyDiamond

Haha you're welcome 

Yeah I know what you mean after my boy has been ridden I go back outside to see him and he's just like "oh great"


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha I know it's like "I thought you let me out to have some peace. I only wanna eat. Come back later" lol poor horses


----------



## Cheyennes mom

what do you guys think of this saddle? Wintec Synthetic Barrel Saddle - Horse.com It's a barrel saddle, but I'd use it as a show saddle as well as a barrel one. It's Wintec like you guys suggested, and it has good reviews.


----------



## Can He Star

PintoTess said:


> Eh, not competing this weekend, I wasn't asked to go anywhere. I didn't even know we had to have our names down :/ Thats why I like open comps.  Oh well, two shows soon and then another in September which im pumped for! Will have my new saddle by then and Tess is going so perfectly at the moment!


 that is cause you dont go to rally days.... you cant expect to be asked to go anywhere is you arent even interested in showing up :-x that is why you didnt get asked to go .... you could have went on sunday?? it was a open comp fyi....


----------



## Can He Star

just come back from the showjumping competition.. we did reallly welll for our first one... we got 4th overall out of 11 i think...

we also did wel at the inter club... got 3rds 4ths 5ths and seconds aand a first lol... and to think i could sport a thoughbred>>

ended up with 3rd at there end of the day.. technically reserv champ cause a girl from a diferent zone was competing and i couldve got champ i i hadnt beeen eliminated in a sporting event lol..

thanks everyone for wishing me luck!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^that's awesome, congrats!!


----------



## PintoTess

Wow, what a smack in the face. Don't jump to conclusions unless you know the full story.

Tess is off today, im hoping to god its not hendra...


----------



## DustyDiamond

I have to start school soon...in less than two weeks gahh! SO not looking forward to it, it gets in my way. :lol:

But really, I don't want to go back.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^I don't either. I go back on the 6th of September.

What's wrong PintoTess?


----------



## Sunny

I start college next Monday. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DustyDiamond

Lucky I start August 18 and I get my schedule on the 16th. I wish I started in September.


----------



## DustyDiamond

Lucky I start August 18 and I get my schedule on the 16th. I wish I started in September.


----------



## DustyDiamond

Sorry for the double post^^^ 

My internet was being dumb


----------



## PintoTess

Eh, nothing.


----------



## Can He Star

PintoTess said:


> Wow, what a smack in the face. Don't jump to conclusions unless you know the full story.
> 
> Tess is off today, im hoping to god its not hendra...


smack in the face??? maybe a bit more info via pm might help before whining about how you didnt get asked??? explain please???
as i said.. you could have went on sunday...

things were looking ok untill i found that post ..


hopefully tess is ok


----------



## PintoTess

I didn't even mean it like that. I meant cos I can't go much, I don't know about anything. Im not blaming anyone. I haven't been for a while because I have been really busy. I wasn't whining at all. 

Mum stayed home to keep an eye on Tess and she is feeling ok mum said. She wasn't walking properly this morning and was making weird noises. Not like her at all. But she is ok so far.


----------



## rocky pony

Cheyenne's mom, I don't personally have the barrel saddle, but I can certainly vouch for the Wintec western saddles, myself. I love them! But it's just one of those things, they either work for you and your horse or they don't. I'd recommend giving it a go but cautiously. You may order it and have to return it, but you also may love it to death, so I think it's worth trying.


----------



## apachewhitesox

PintoTess said:


> I didn't even mean it like that. I meant cos I can't go much, I don't know about anything. Im not blaming anyone. I haven't been for a while because I have been really busy. I wasn't whining at all.
> 
> Mum stayed home to keep an eye on Tess and she is feeling ok mum said. She wasn't walking properly this morning and was making weird noises. Not like her at all. But she is ok so far.


 
On a slightly different note I hope Tess gets better soon. Two of mine have gone odd lately. Apache seemed to mildly colic a week or so ago. Then the last couple of days Sammy went almost completely off his food (major weird for him). About the only way to describe how he acted was depressed it was weird he appears to be getting better now. He has been grazing and fingers crossed he eats his dinner tonight.


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Watch for the Hendra Virus. Its freaking me out!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Yeah I know its freakin me out too. It keeps popping up at places kind of close to us. Luckily we dont have any fruit trees at all around not even around our property. So there isn't much to encourage them. 

Sammy ate his dinner tonight so that is a good sign.


----------



## Can He Star

PintoTess said:


> I didn't even mean it like that. I meant cos I can't go much, I don't know about anything. Im not blaming anyone. I haven't been for a while because I have been really busy. I wasn't whining at all.
> 
> Mum stayed home to keep an eye on Tess and she is feeling ok mum said. She wasn't walking properly this morning and was making weird noises. Not like her at all. But she is ok so far.


Well how come your not goIng next year??

It's good that Tess is feeling better..hendra is on the move


----------



## PintoTess

Cos I might not be able to. I may be able to come home on weekends to show ect. I am thinking of staying, it just all depends.


----------



## VanillaBean

Kitties, kitties stop with your clawing!


----------



## PintoTess

Were not, we are having a civilised conversation. Thats what it is all about lol. 

Well im thinking of riding Tess this arvo, its been ages and im dying to ride again! Its killing me. Ooops, just remembered I have to work this afternoon.  Then tomorrow night im going out, then the day after I am going to ride  Im dying to show a few of my friends Tess's spanish walk this sunday! Hopefully she will be there to see it!


----------



## VanillaBean

Haha ok!

Awesome! Why havn't you been riding?


----------



## Can He Star

PintoTess said:


> Cos I might not be able to. I may be able to come home on weekends to show ect. I am thinking of staying, it just all depends.


Wooooooooooo


----------



## PintoTess

^^lol

Ive been to busy VB, very busy, school certificate is on my mind  Its ages away though!


----------



## VanillaBean

Oh i see...


----------



## PintoTess

Yeah, year 10 is hard to keep up with :/ Im going to hate it when im in year 11, if I get that far lol. I might be leaving school next year to go to an agriculture college and live in campus. Im pretty excited. Ive filled out a form to take Tess with me. The only thing that puts me off is that she will be turned out with other students horses and they use cattle grids instead of gates  But we are going to check it out and if it looks unsafe, she will have to stay home, which is what I don't want. The riding instructor there is really nice and hopefully I get in!


----------



## VanillaBean

Oh cool, that sounds like a good experience.

Be careful with the cattle guards, I have heard horror stories...


----------



## PintoTess

Yeah thats whats putting us off a bit :/


----------



## RockandRide

Tess-I hope it works out, it sounds like fun!!

Today was awesome I got to record a song  I also realized I like to half-seat better than full seat.....


----------



## Cheyennes mom

just got back from camp, had a great time and can't wait to start riding again!! Cheyenne's owner took Cheyenne on a camping trip this week though so I'm not sure if I'll be jumping tomorrow or if I have to wait till Sunday. Maybe it's best if I go sunday, that way Cheyenne won't be as tired and I can jump more. However I am going tomorrow as well cuz I have to muck stalls.


----------



## VanillaBean

It must be really hard leasing, Cheyenne's. It sounds like the owner can still do what shw wants with the horse...


----------



## RockandRide

VB-I love your signature  

Cheyenne-Glad you had fun at camp!!! Have fun mucking stalls now :/


----------



## apachewhitesox

wahhh the first foal at work was born during the week he is so cute. A brown little fuzzball who loves bum stratches. I wish I had pictures. He is so tiny, I have never seen a foal up close before. I've only ever seen pictures or out in a paddock from a distance.


----------



## RockandRide

Apache-Thats so cool  We had twins at our barn last year and they were the cutest things ever!!

Just came back from my ride....Not the best but not the worst either.


----------



## DustyDiamond

I was doing time only's at the arena on Thursday and I was coming around the second barrel I heard a loud sound and then looked down and saw my horses bridal around his neck so I had zero control and he was running around the arena but I finally got him to stop before he ran me into the gate. It was crazy, and come to find out, the bit had broke in half.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

VanillaBean-yeah she can, Cheyenne's still her horse, but I was at camp all week and I was camping a week before that. If I wasn't away she wouldn't have taken her, she would've taken another horse. She has like 5 of 'em. and I'm okay with it. Usually she asks me before she takes Cheyenne anywhere, but since I was at camp, it didn't really matter anyways 

RockandRide-haha thanks it's going to be WONDERFUL!

Apache- that's so awesome congrats!!


----------



## VanillaBean

RockandRide...Thanks!

CM... that makes sense, good to know because I have never leased! =)


----------



## rocky pony

Just thought I'd post a quick update- my mare is doing fabulously here at my stable  I couldn't be prouder of her. I've been riding her all over and we've been having a blast. This one loves to run! lol

I've still been a little limited because I have to be careful about an injury to my right (dominant) elbow, but even so. It's just really nice having a horse I can just enjoy and have anything thrown at her and know we'll be able to handle it. It's refreshing after a year of my last very complicated horse and a year of no horse...And she's just such a joy! She greets me every day with nickers and is ready and enthusiastic about anything and everything I ask her to do.

Man, when I met her, I knew she was gonna be a great horse, but I still had just no idea. She's fantastic!
Now I better quit wasting my time typing and head over there!


----------



## TaMMa89

Congrats on having a horse again, rocky pony .


----------



## SMCLeenie

Dusty yikes that sounds scary, glad you are both ok!


----------



## PintoTess

Om nom nom, MMMMM Pizza


----------



## Cheyennes mom

VanillaBean said:


> CM... that makes sense, good to know because I have never leased! =)


 yeah, it's really great, she takes me to shows with Cheyenne (I have to pay her for trailoring if she's not riding in the show, but she usually is so it's free) and gives me tips a lot and I have this deal with her where if I clean stalls 2 times a week it's $50 cheaper to lease (it's a bonus when all the horses are in the fields because then I only have like 1 paddock to clean since we don't clean the fields, they're WAY too big and that's where they bring the poop anyways) so it's really nice  I still wish I could call her 'my horse' but I might as well because unless her owner is taking her on a trail ride (once every 4 months usually, because she usually uses her other horse, Kallie often) I'm the only one who really does anything with her.


----------



## VanillaBean

Awesome, it sounds like she's a good leaser-fromer!

I have a PC rally this weekend and an Event next weekend, both Beginner Novice with Sheena...SO excited. Our schooling has been going really well, she's my "Pony Made of Gold"!


----------



## PintoTess

Bought Tess a pair of HOT jump boots today. VERY CUTE!! I got pics as well! I also made jumps  Paid $100 off my saddle. Only $1114 to go! Nearly there


----------



## Can He Star

PintoTess said:


> Bought Tess a pair of HOT jump boots today. VERY CUTE!! I got pics as well! I also made jumps  Paid $100 off my saddle. Only $1114 to go! Nearly there


Piccys?


----------



## RockandRide

Tess- I would like to see the pics as well


----------



## Cheyennes mom

VanillaBean said:


> Awesome, it sounds like she's a good leaser-fromer!


 haha yeah she is  and she has dogs and cats too so I can hang with them too


----------



## PintoTess

Of the jumps or Tess's boots? I have photos of her boots but am at school so I can't put them on right now.


----------



## Anneka

Went to try a horse for a horse swap yesterday. The horse I tried out is called Cliff and is 14hh, 17 yo and is AWESOME! But he can only jump to 50 - 60 cm cos of his old bones. Some horses are different. we hooned around the paddock and had bulk fun!!! He may not be able to jump that high, but he will get my confidence back after my current horse, Banjo. sorta crusshed it. I will hopefully compete in my first real show/gymkanah thingy! Apparently he has been to state for mt games. AND i can mount him from the ground without letting the stirrup down. My current horse is 16.1 hh. We are swapping him and our gear on Sunday! And our horse, Banjo, gets on pretty well with our friend. She is more experienced and confident and she was riding him around without any bucks or pigroots he usually does. He knows that she wont allow him to get away with anythin!
Im a happpy chappy! New cool horse and Banjo going to experienced home that is gonna and can actually do sumthin with him!


----------



## Can He Star

good for you !!!


----------



## RockandRide

Anneka-Thats great!!!

Tess- I meant of the boots but I would like to see some pics of the jumps too


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Anneka-that sounds great, congrats!!


----------



## Sunny

Just completed my first day of college.
Only eight more years to go!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DustyDiamond

Sunny said:


> Just completed my first day of college.
> Only eight more years to go!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yay! Hopefully you have a good 8 years


----------



## VanillaBean

I went to a Stacy Westfall clinic and I got a wicked tan!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ **GAAAASSSSSPPPPPPP** I LOVE Stacy Westfall, how was the clinic?


----------



## VanillaBean

It was cool! It was groundwork, but it was really cool!

She used to lived 20minutes away from me when she was growing up! Its so cool!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

aaah!! that's AWESOME! What kinda stuff was she doing? I LOVE this one ride that she did, she was bareback and bridleless and she was doing all this crazy stuff of Wizards Baby Doll! It was great, saw it on youtube  



 this one's good too:


----------



## VanillaBean

Ohh, I was there at the first vid you put up! It was amazing!

She was teaching this horse she had never met to like back up by tapping him and move over and not be afraid of tarps... That kind of stuff!

I don't ride western, but she is SOO inspiring!


----------



## lildonkey8

I bathed two chickens today, it's fun!


----------



## Sunny

The weather today was AMAZING!
It was still in the 90s, but the humidity was the lowest it has been all summer.

Sunny was well-behaved today. Didn't ride because I didn't have on the right clothes. Wish I did, though. Weather was to die for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

off day today with Cheyenne  She would hardly even jump a small jump. I got her to do it though. She was still sore from the camping trip I guess. oh well, her owner gave her some grain, she should be fine for me tomorrow.


----------



## Can He Star

hopes she gets better chey


----------



## TaMMa89

Hah, I've never tried to bath a chicken... sounds interesting! :wink:


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^thanks  she'll probably be fine today, the grain had meds in it that helps for soreness and it'll give her some energy (she was SO happy when she saw the grain because she doesn't usually get grain, it makes her too hiper haha)


----------



## Tymer

You know that moment when you're really tired and should probably go sleep, but you say "Screw it, I'm staying up another half hour"? That was me, two hours ago. Now I can't sleep. Woo!


----------



## Sunny

I HATE when that happens!

Right now I am exhausted, but I'm trying to stay up long enough for my boyfriend to get here before I pass out. (He lives out of town.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I feel your pain! I won't be able to sleep at all tonight because I have a show tomorrow!! aaahh!! First jumping show!! SOO nervous!! Cheyenne did great when I jumped her today!! I just jumped like 4 times over little jumps like 1 foot high and she did amazing!! I even took off the saddle and jumped her bareback once! It was SO fun, I've only done it twice before and that was over smaller jumps and it was a long time ago. 

I can't wait to go back to western though. I am after this show is over, I'm going all the way western for a little while. I'll def. still ride English, but I'm gonna focus on western for a while.


----------



## Tymer

...And two hours later, I'm still awake! Ugh. I'm gonna go force myself to sleep.


----------



## VanillaBean

I have a PC rally tomorrow. It totally just snuck up on me! Hopefully our team will own, like usual!


----------



## Sunny

I don't mean to sound like a druggy or anything, but if I really can't sleep and I know I need it, I'll take a Benadryl. Knocks me out real quick. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

Ahaha Sunny, that was so random!


----------



## Sunny

Not totally random! Just a response to Tymer. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

Oh, I must have missed Tymer's post, lol!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Horse show was SOOO good!!! Got 2nd, 1st, 3rd, 4th, and 3rd!! cheyenne was amazing!! We only knocked over 1 jump the whole day!! The judge really loved Cheyenne too, I got lots of comments from her! I'll try to get pics up soon!!


----------



## VanillaBean

Cool! good job!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

thanks! It was Cheyenne's first time on a course as well as mine, and I'm SO proud of her!


----------



## VanillaBean

wow thats great then!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

thanks! The bugs were really bad out there, they were swarming Cheyenne and she got so frustrated that she started rearing with me and she hated the warm up arena too so we couldn't practice too much but I got enough done I guess. I'm going back to western next time I ride! I'm going to try reining stuff. like spinning and sidepassing and stopping and all that! It's gonna be fun!


----------



## lildonkey8

This post is VERY random and should be ignored.


----------



## VanillaBean

Is that you? I thought you were only 9....


----------



## apachewhitesox

I forget her name right now but she is an actress


----------



## Gallop On

Yeah, I don't believe that's lildonkey...  I wanted to ride my horse this morning bareback but it rained and its all wet outside so i cant...):


----------



## Reiterin

It's too hot to ride.


----------



## PintoTess

Well my steer Oscar got sent to slaughter tiday  very upset
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

Awwh, Im sorry PT...


----------



## ItzKayley

That sucks tess. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On

That is sad Pintotess... ): Very fun day, I get to shovel manure alllll day... :\


----------



## VanillaBean

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...30421047748_1464532322_32558039_1185455_n.jpg Me and Sheena yesterday! fun!


----------



## RockandRide

Tess- Thats sucks!!! Im sorry 

VB-That looks like fun  I wanna try!!

Pretty bored at home...nthing much else to say


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Here are some pics from the show on Saturday! The first one makes me laugh because the horse closest to the camera looks more like Cheyenne than Cheyenne does...Cheyenne looks like an arab in that picture  So cute!!


----------



## RockandRide

Those pictures are cute


----------



## jfisher256

Umm so we just had an earthquake? Started in Washington D.C. and was widespread over like most of the northeast. So weird. My whole desk shook, and I thought it was my washer and dryer upstairs, because it can do that sometimes. Then I realized they weren't on >.< Scary!! Turns out it was declared a 5.8 magnitude and now buildings in D.C. are being evacuated.


----------



## GreyRay

My butt is still rattling from that! Holy Cow Poop on a Cracker! The horses didnt even care...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jfisher256

Haha I know right! My animals were just like uhh whatever.


----------



## RockandRide

There was a tiny earthquake just north of here as well, only about 3 seconds.


----------



## Gallop On

Earth Quakes actually feel cool.  Last few visits we have made to Cali. We have had some earth quakes. Yeah, sounds insane but they do feel cool... Lol.


----------



## rocky pony

Small quakes are pretty normal to us here in California. My town sits right on a fault line so a lot of little shakers come our way, especially during weird weather changes during the off seasons of spring and fall. At least that's what I've observed.
I haven't yet lived to see anything that could do more than knock a shaky object off a shelf, and kinda hope not to, lol...I admit they do feel cool, when they're the rolling kind. The jerking kind just make you wanna wet your pants sometimes hahaha

I just brought this pretty little lady home last night:








Her name is Arrow and she's four years old and has lived at a cat house since she was a tiny kitten. It's gonna be awhile for her to adjust to this kind of change, but I'm sure she'll be happy once she settles in. The cat people come into my work (at Petco) every weekend and I've been admiring her for a long time, and just finally got to adopt her, so I'm happy! Just had to share, lol

My mare is doing fabulously in her new home, though! She settled in within a day, pretty much. We've been having so much fun lately! She's just such a joy. Look at that good girl!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^aww she's such a pretty horse!! I'm not such a big fan of cats, but she looks so FLUFFY!!!


----------



## VanillaBean

You don't like cats? You're fired!


----------



## TaMMa89

Aww rocky pony, that cat sure is cute!


----------



## RockandRide

That cat looks so cuddlyyyyy!!!!!!!! There's one just like it at our barn...but shes not a big people person.

no riding for 3 weeks  but I do get to go to the beach this weekend. It'll be our second this whole summer, our first being Daytona Beach when we went to lorida.


----------



## rocky pony

Thanks guys! She really is cuddley, I can't wait to actually cuddle her lol
I have to kinda let her be until she feels a little more comfortable and confident, which is hard to do! I just sit around in my room during all my spare time waiting for her to come out of her little cave, hahaha


----------



## Cheyennes mom

VanillaBean said:


> You don't like cats? You're fired!


 haha! cats and me have a love/hate relationsihp. Some cats HATE me. one of my friend's cats had kittens and I had 4 of them fall asleep on me at once. I LOVE kittens, but when they grow up they usually hate me. 
I'm more of a dog person.


----------



## beauforever23

what a cuteee cat!!!

I LOVE cats! I've had..... well let's see 4 in my grandmas house (techinically since I moved out, I gave them to her) and I have 2 in my house now.... so you could say I have 6 cats, 4 of them which are my grandmas... lol...

So, I hosed my horse off today and what do ya know, right after that he goes and rolls in a big pile of........... ready for this? SANDDDD!! Little beast... Than I put him back in his paddock and go and talk to my BO for a second and he rolls in MUD and he peed right where he rolled to so now he smells... So i threatened him with a real bath when it's nice enough out and he just looked at me like "please no" but oh yeah he's getting a bath when it's nice out.


----------



## Gallop On

^^lol  I always tie my horse up after a bath until hes COMPLETELY dry then I lunge him and then send him back to his pasture, so when he does roll its not when hes all wet or else all the gunk would stick to his wetness. Is it cold their or something? You said "when its nice out"? Its like 100* here everyday... :|


----------



## LuckyHorsey7

*wow.*

What an undertaking 1 million post replies... well heres mine! Best Of lukc Sticky!


----------



## Reiterin

Cute cat Rocky Pony. I need a cat. I have been catless for nearly 2 years and it is ever so painful.


----------



## beauforever23

Gallop On said:


> ^^lol  I always tie my horse up after a bath until hes COMPLETELY dry then I lunge him and then send him back to his pasture, so when he does roll its not when hes all wet or else all the gunk would stick to his wetness. Is it cold their or something? You said "when its nice out"? Its like 100* here everyday... :|


No it's not cold here, it's just been raining and crappy out a lot lately..


----------



## VanillaBean

Irene is coming my way! Hopefully the Horse Trials won't be cancelled because of it. Gurr.


----------



## Gallop On

Haha right now we have about... Okay, maybe 6 cats? Lily, Curly, Frankie, Sarah, and Doug. And then dogs, Buster, Blue, Dusty, Charlie... And horses, Rusty, and Taz... And about 8 chickens and numerous other random creatures ;D


----------



## RockandRide

Gallop On- Thats so cool! My uncle had peacocks  He lives on a farm but inside, his house is the creepiest thing EVER!!!! Like totem poles everywhere.

Planning some games for my cousins birthday party. My donkey isn't the best one ever :O (Pin the tail on the donkey)


----------



## Cheyennes mom

VanillaBean- hope you stay safe! I saw a vid of it, looks pretty bad!! Lucky me, for mountains!!


----------



## VanillaBean

lol im in the mountains too, but on the east coast...


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

It is almost fall time! And then WINTER!!!!!


----------



## Sunny

So ready for winter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> So ready for winter.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Me too. I'm so sick of this heat.


----------



## Sunny

It's weird, I used to LOVELOVELOVE summer and despise winter. 

It seems like in the past 2-3 years I have become less and less tolerant of heat and more in favor of cold.

Guess I'm just getting old. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Sunny said:


> It's weird, I used to LOVELOVELOVE summer and despise winter.
> 
> It seems like in the past 2-3 years I have become less and less tolerant of heat and more in favor of cold.
> 
> Guess I'm just getting old. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Band Camp ruined Summer for me.  (Thankfully I no longer have to deal with it)


----------



## Reiterin

I HATE the heat. any thing over about 70 F and I start to melt. =P
Luckily summer has been mild here in Pacific NorthWest.


----------



## Sunny

I am ecstatic if it is under 95. In these southern summers, that is wonderful. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

So NOT ready for winter!! Stay summer, stay!!


----------



## Katesrider011

Cheyennes mom said:


> So NOT ready for winter!! Stay summer, stay!!


Easy for you to say Mrs. Lives in Canada where the temperature rarely breaks 70*F (I don't know how many Celsius that is )


----------



## Sunny

I just bought an albino guinea pig! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Katesrider011 said:


> Easy for you to say Mrs. Lives in Canada where the temperature rarely breaks 70*F (I don't know how many Celsius that is )


haha yep, that's me! It's only like 30*C right now!! Hopefully it stays this way! Summer just got here for us, it's been raining for MONTHS! 

I get to see Cheyenne today!! yaaay!! Not sure what I'm going to do with her though...english or western? Reining or jumping? hmmm...I was trying to rein on Tuesday! It was pretty fun, Cheyenne can actually spin faster than I thought!!


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm fine with winter otherwise but those short days that we have here on quite North aren't my thing and it'd also be nice if it never reached very low temperatures like -27. I like about snow tho.


----------



## Reiterin

we have pretty mild winters (as well as [comparetively] mild summers.) So winters are Really nice for me. ...you know, other than the rain!


Congrats on the guinea pig Sunny!! pictures??


----------



## Sunny

I'm going to take some tomorrow and I'll post them. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Went to see my pony today!! Went western but I took off the saddle and went bareback for a while. Then I set up a jump just because I felt like it, but I was too lazy to go and switch into an english bridle so I jumped in a western bridle bareback...it was quite fun!! Then I went out to the field and rode up and down the hill and my mom did a small photoshoot with me  Thought I'd share some of the pics


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Cheyennes mom said:


> haha yep, that's me! *It's only like 30*C right now!!* Hopefully it stays this way! Summer just got here for us, it's been raining for MONTHS!
> 
> I get to see Cheyenne today!! yaaay!! Not sure what I'm going to do with her though...english or western? Reining or jumping? hmmm...I was trying to rein on Tuesday! It was pretty fun, Cheyenne can actually spin faster than I thought!!


 Figured it out in farenheight (have NO idea how to spell that )...it's like 90*F so that's what it's been for about a week  It's been nice


----------



## myhorseriesen

wow ;your weater is super nice up there! i have a hurricane!

you and Cheyenne look so cute together in those photos!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

thanks! It was really funny I layed on her on my back with my head on her withers after that to see what it was like...Cheyenne started walking!! I randomly made some sorta snatch for the reins and pulled  I sat up and I was facing the wrong way


----------



## RockandRide

Cheyenne- Those Pictures were cool!!!

As for the weather for me...Its cooled down a bit here to 27*C and its cloudy and windy. I don't mind though because when it rains I like to go and sit outside....so cooling  But before it was ike 35*C


----------



## Reiterin

I just registered for a technical theater class (set design/stage production/lighting/ect.) through my community college. Something I've been thinking about doing for a while but was too afraid to. I haven't been to school in 12 years! =P
I hope it's everything I expect it to be. If so, maybe I will start the degree program for it. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Can He Star

^^^^ good luck
omg i am soo sick... have the worst throat and cough!!!


----------



## Can He Star

PintoTess said:


> Well my steer Oscar got sent to slaughter tiday  very upset
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


hahah thats the cattle world for you


----------



## Wheatermay

Did u just laugh at her steer getting sent to slaughter, lol....sorry... didnt mean to laugh at your pain, but... Why do people name them? I couldnt do it myself.... I can eat cow, just not pick and send them to slaughter.... leave that to my hubby's family, lol.... why is no one online here? No funnew post to comment on, no one commenting on mine! My baby is up teething and Im sleepy and bored and lonely!

O and number 13268!!!


----------



## apachewhitesox

yeah we have a steer at the moment too its hard not to get attached unless they are naughty lol. Ours is called T-bone we always call them meaty names. In the past we have had:
Bones
Sirloin
Strauganoff(sp?)
sheep:
salt
pepper

just to name a few


----------



## Stan

I don't think I will live long enough to see the million target reached but will do my bit by this question.
Can some one please tell me, why do red cows that eat green grass always give white milk.


----------



## VanillaBean

because all cows give white milk...?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^luv the new avie!


----------



## VanillaBean

Thanks! It's me mom's horse Johnny


----------



## RockandRide

I like the avie too!!! So pretty!!!


----------



## VanillaBean

aww thanks! He's such a sweetie! my mom was riding him ane we had a photoshoot, thats my favorite picture of him...


----------



## Reiterin

Stan said:


> I don't think I will live long enough to see the million target reached but will do my bit by this question.


yeah we got a long ways to go.


----------



## VanillaBean

My kitties!!

First one is Simon
Then Mama Cat (Simon's mama)
Then Ecko Sox Unlimited (my angel kitty!)
We have alot of other cats but I don't feel like sorting through 1000's of pictures to find them!


----------



## Stan

I see we have a post of cute kittens to help pass the time. Perhaps I could learn how to post a photo or two of my sheep. I live where their are around 5 million people and 70 million sheep. Or perhaps I could post a photo of a lamb chop.
A little more idle chit chat towards the million.


----------



## Sunny

I love sheep! 

I'm about to upload some pictures of my new cavy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

nice cats, it looks like one has something in it's mouth


----------



## Sunny

Here is my new cavy, Herman! He is a young albino boar.




















I'm about to get another boar, too. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

does anyone know how to delete a thread? or like close one?


----------



## Sunny

Only moderators or the Admin can do that, Cheyenne.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^oh okay thanks. so do I just pm them or something?


----------



## Sunny

You can try, but they usually won't do it from what I have seen unless it is completely necessary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh. ok, thanks. I was just wondering cuz i had this thread that I made when I had JUST joined and I was wondering how old you had to be to join and it wasn't even in the right place but I got my answer and it doesn't matter to me anymore anyways so I wanna delete it.


----------



## VanillaBean

So SO nervous for the Horse Trials this weekend. Ugh, driving myself mad!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^haha I know the feeling! Good luck (but I bet you don't need it  )!


----------



## Reiterin

aww.. Herman is so cute.


----------



## Sunny

Thank you. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

Cheyennes mom said:


> ^haha I know the feeling! Good luck (but I bet you don't need it  )!


 Oh, yes I do need it! I need a miracle! Our last dressage test we got a 38 low score (best ever for us) but others were getting high 20's to mid 30's...I am afraid of failure, that's why I am so nervous!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

well I don't really know about scores and stuff with dressage, I'm not really a dressage person...but you might surprize even yourself! Once I was at a show and I kept getting 6th place (aka I was losing EVERY class) and then suddonly out of no where I won 1st! You never know! Just try your hardest


----------



## VanillaBean

Yeah, thanks! I know how that feels. When I used to show Hunt, we came in last in eq and pleasure, but when it came to jumping, we owned!


----------



## JessieleeZ

Randomness... Heading to the beach tomorrow with the ponies, bored out of my mind waiting for bed time  hmpf


----------



## Cheyennes mom

VanillaBean said:


> Yeah, thanks! I know how that feels. When I used to show Hunt, we came in last in eq and pleasure, but when it came to jumping, we owned!


 sweet, good job! you never know, it might happen again!


----------



## Sunny

I HATE Thursdays. HATE THEM!!!!!

I do not want to be at school from 7:30-5:05.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

Ah, my mom's stupid horse just decided to take a "shortcut" through the woods (through rocks, branches and a stream) and managed to scrape and skin his legs. I ran out to him after I hear crashing noises, where he is trotting awat=y on 3 legs like he had broken one. UGH! Good job Johnny, good job.


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm sorry VanillaBean, hopefully he'll get well soon. Horses are sometimes like that.

Hmm... had a day off, back to college tomorrow.


----------



## Sunny

I love not having school on Fridays.

We also are off Monday and Tuesday of next week, and then lab wan cancelled for Thursday, so I only have a total of four classes next week! Waaay better than the usual ten!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

VanillaBean said:


> Ah, my mom's stupid horse just decided to take a "shortcut" through the woods (through rocks, branches and a stream) and managed to scrape and skin his legs. I ran out to him after I hear crashing noises, where he is trotting awat=y on 3 legs like he had broken one. UGH! Good job Johnny, good job.





TaMMa89 said:


> I'm sorry VanillaBean, hopefully he'll get well soon. Horses are sometimes like that.


 ^took the words out of my mouth!


----------



## Saskia

Sounds nice Jessie, I've never ridden on the beach. 

Hope the horse gets better soon, Vanilla. 

I met this guy today and hung out with him for hours and we walked all around the city, and he has a girlfriend


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I was just in the backyard with my dog and I had a whole bunch of buckets and stuff in a line across the yard and I was getting my little Shih-tzu/Bechon Frese to try and jump them! She actually did!! I really want to be able to play with her and it would be so cool if she learned agility or something, because she never does anything, she's not the type of dog who runs for a ball or something. Usually she'll do it once or twice and then she'll forget it. But she was jumping for food...maybe I could teach her to go through a tunnel or something. Any ideas on how I could teach her or what I could teach her to do? I might make a thread on it


----------



## VanillaBean

Aww, thats cute! My little Papillon (13lb) can jump 2'3''... and my moms Doberman can jump 3ft high, he can also jump 7ft wide. I jump anything with legs! I have even jumped my goats and calves...lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^haha cool! that's so cute that you jump your papillon! that would be adorable!! I was at a superdogs show yesterday and these dogs were jumping higher than the horses were in the Battle of the Breeds! It was so funny!!


----------



## TaMMa89

I just heard that one of the greatest lesson horses at the previous riding stable where I tended to ride has grown wings and gone into heaven. Rest in peace, Pikku-Nikko.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I can't wait for the next show and gymkana!! The next show is September 24 and it's a prize show and I could win things like bridles and stuff! Last year I wasn't too lucky, I only won a bucket, bell boots (they came in handy when I started gaming), reins (they were good reins until my horse ran away from me when I was bridling her and she ripped them from running away from me for 20 minutes. Tisk tisk tisk) and...something else that was really small I believe. I hope I win a bridle this year, that would be GREAT!! Or maybe new reins since Cheyenne broke the last ones  there's going to be a bareback class, do you think I should enter it? I'm not very good in bareback but I can jump her bareback, so I guess I could canter...I should probably try it before I enter it though 

in October there's gonna be a REALLY fun show!! there's going to be games at the end of the show and there's a costume class and stuff. then the Halloween Gymkhana will be LOADS of fun!! I didn't do it last year but I'm SOO going to this year! I'm SO exited!!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

It was getting hot earlier today in the car. BUT there are maple trees with red leaves now!!!! And i am in New England!!!! WOOO!


----------



## RockandRide

Oh no! School starts in three days :O I dont wanna go back


----------



## VanillaBean

Oh god, I'm freaking out! HT is tomorrow...ahhh!
Wish us luck so we don't die!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I woke up my poor old girl yesterday  haha I rode her after, she had a lot of energy!


----------



## VanillaBean

Haha, she's like "Really? REALLY? I was sleeping in case you hadn't noticed..."


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha and I'm like "Awww Muffin!!" and then I took pics  It was scary walking to the field to get her, I was scared there was something wrong. She doesn't lie down much, in fact I've NEVER seen her lie down. She rolls quite a bit but she doesn't usually stay down I don't think. But she IS getting old. 24 this year!! She's doing great though, she'll last a while!


----------



## VanillaBean

I hate the feeling of having an old horse. Sheena's 18 this year, but really I think she will go into her 30's because she has been so well taken care of and she is half pony.

I mean, each year we keep going UP in eventing levels, and she keeps getting older. She can do novice fences no problem.


----------



## RockandRide

Cheyenne-I can't beleive she's 24!!!! She acts soo much younger


----------



## Cheyennes mom

VB- yeah, I don't even want to think about what it'll be like when I come to the barn and there's something wrong with her. She's doing SO great right now though, she doesn't have hoof problems at ALL she can still win in gymkhanas (meaning she can go FAST, we have some tough competitors. The only reason why we aren't winning now is because of ME, I hold her back because I'm scared. On the October gymkhana I'm gonna go for it though, it's just fun stuff, really.), her weight is perfect, she could bulk up a little, but she's fit...She's doing amazing.
That's great that your horse is doing good too!

RaR- I know right!?! She's a maniac!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha nice picture Cheyenne.

Colts are evil -_- first I got bitten by Ducky yesterday then I got bitten by Classic today. Cheeky twirps lol they were only playing but it hurt and its naughty. Then yesterday a filly who is known for playing up chucked a big rearing,bucking, kicking hissy fit when I was taking her to a paddock. I couldn't hold on and she got loose running around like a maniac. Luckily all the colts were on the walker and they couldn't get to eachother. I suppose I can't say I have a boring job hehe.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^thanks! wow what a day you had!


----------



## Stan

Colts are evil. Being bitten by the colt even if he is considered as playing is a concern. 
I never advocate hitting a horse but that is the exception. If you don't imprint on him that it is not acceptable to bite the hand that feeds him, so to speek. It could escalate. My filly Savannah tried it on and my reaction was to hit her on the mouth. It took a week or so for her to settle and offer her head again but she never tried to bite again. Its only responding with equal force as an older horse would do. But don't hit the horse for displaying youthfull jubilation, he is learning.
Savannah tried to double barrel me, that is kick with both hooves. She missed I didn't. She never did that again. All it was was her lack of respect as she was then, and is now what could be described as the top mare, she was trying to boss me around.
Have fun


----------



## VanillaBean

OMG! I got 2nd at my Horse Trial!! I was doing Beginner novice (2'7''); we got a 33.5. I was 1pt off my collective marks from 1st place! So proud of my girly!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^That's AWESOME!!! See, I told you you'd do well!! It was jumping right? Guessing you had a good time too, sounds like fun!


----------



## VanillaBean

Yep, you did tell me! lol
It was eventing, so dressage, stadium jumping and cross country.

So proud of my girl!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^cool sounds awesome! You SHOULD be proud of her  you should be proud of you too!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

*S *ix
*C *rappy
*H *ours
*O *f
*O *ur
*L *ives


----------



## VanillaBean

Haha, nice one! I start tomorrow, but I am homeschooled so it's no that long...


----------



## Cheyennes mom

lol my cousin made it up  I love it!! I only have an hour of school tomorrow, it's a waste of a sleep-in day


----------



## Sunny

Only six hours?!

Even when I was still in HS I had seven. 
Now that I'm in college my longest day is just under ten hours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

Stan said:


> Colts are evil. Being bitten by the colt even if he is considered as playing is a concern.
> I never advocate hitting a horse but that is the exception. If you don't imprint on him that it is not acceptable to bite the hand that feeds him, so to speek. It could escalate. My filly Savannah tried it on and my reaction was to hit her on the mouth. It took a week or so for her to settle and offer her head again but she never tried to bite again. Its only responding with equal force as an older horse would do. But don't hit the horse for displaying youthfull jubilation, he is learning.
> Savannah tried to double barrel me, that is kick with both hooves. She missed I didn't. She never did that again. All it was was her lack of respect as she was then, and is now what could be described as the top mare, she was trying to boss me around.
> Have fun


Trust me biting for me is a big no no. They both got into trouble for it. Most of the horses that are here are virtually unhandled 2 yr olds who are in to be broken for racing. So they are generally testing the limits and everyone handles them differently so that doesn't help.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Sunny said:


> Only six hours?!
> 
> Even when I was still in HS I had seven.
> Now that I'm in college my longest day is just under ten hours.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 starts at 8:30 ends at 3:15 or something...I think that's what it is..we changed it this year a bit. Only a week of spring break this year though  But winter break starts early hooray!!!


----------



## Reiterin

My cousin's kids only go to [public] school for 4 and Half days/week now. (not sure how many hours that actually is) Ridiculous.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ahh!! unfair!!!!


----------



## Katesrider011

My longest day is about 5 hours. Which is Monday. The rest is 4 hour days. 

And I don't have any classes on Tuesdays and Thursdays.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^aww lucky!!

I was just riding and my friend and I were talking about the costume that we're planning for the Halloween gymkhana! We decided to do like a good and evil thing where I'm going to be a princess and she's going to be a bad guy in a cloak and stuff and her horse (a black quarter horse with a large neck and head) is going to be like the horse in Lord of the Rings with like the blood on the hooves and all that and like a red claw mark on her rump. Cheyenne is going to be all prettied up with flowers and bows and stuff with a silk fabric over her back that I'm sitting on and I will be wearing a dress and lots of makeup that it smudged from my crying and I will be slouching a little bit and looking sad because 'he' captured me and I will be 'tied' onto Cheyenne (not really, I'll just have ropes around me) and my friend will be leading us...it's gonna be SOOO fun!!!


----------



## RockandRide

CM - That sounds cool!! I would love to see pictures when it happens!

Im entering an essay contest about what I am looking forward to the school year....so far Im blank!! I have to go to Piano class so hopefully my mind will clear through that.

I can't wait till High School, an hour less of school! And late starts like once a week!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^thanks, it's good: her and I have the same picture in our minds of what we're going to make ourselves look like, so it'll be fun! Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that she's going to have a sword!!!


----------



## Sunny

Feeling pretty low today.

Just got a call from the BO saying that Sunny got spooked in the feeding pens and flipped into the fence and got some scrapes and cuts.
The vet is coming today to float some other horses' teeth and he is going to have a look at her when he gets there.

-sigh-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Oh, I'm sorry Sunny.

I'm still glad that she didn't get hurt worse.


----------



## Reiterin

I hope Sunny is ok. poor girl.


----------



## Sunny

Thank you both.

My mom had some minor surgery yesterday and she didn't feel good after I got out of class, so I wasn't able to go to the barn today to check on her. I wasn't happy about that at all...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

woot Woot! I'm a gonna have my new TB home soon! her name is frostinoss lol better known as Lucy  maybe this weekend if we make it up to get her . She is 8 hours away from me and the old owners were going to meet us halfway. Just a waiting game Now ;( trying to be patient!!!


----------



## VanillaBean

^^So excited for you! And you gave me trouble about replacing Sheena...Tisk Tisk! lol We need pictures though...


----------



## RockandRide

PT- Thats great!!! I HATE having to wait because the suspense just kills!

Its my moms birthday today and I am on her new laptop! Only a week till I get to ride again


----------



## PintoTess

I'll attempt to put pics on lol, I'm on my iPod 
Well meet lucy!! It's not me on her btw

Well if didn't work so I'll just post a link to her site. 
Ivy Bank Performance Horses 
Hopefully that worked ( she's the one names Lucy)


----------



## RockandRide

PT- I had to go on the site but I still saw the pics and she looks perty  I would like to ride her.......too bad Im on a different continent


----------



## VanillaBean

PintoTess said:


> I'll attempt to put pics on lol, I'm on my iPod
> Well meet lucy!! It's not me on her btw
> 
> Well if didn't work so I'll just post a link to her site.
> Ivy Bank Performance Horses
> Hopefully that worked ( she's the one names Lucy)


Oh she is just lovely! You went and tried her out and everything? She seems like she is nicely built, too.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

PT- she's beautiful!! Has a very kind-looking face 

So proud of Cheyenne, she's getting WAY better at being lunged! She used to cut into the circle and buck and bolt away and rear and throw her head around and stuff, but she went in perfect circles today and didn't cut in or anything!! She even listened to my commands perfectly, I said trot and right away she trotted and stuff!! luv that pony!! (notice how many times I end up saying that... )

I'm thinking about getting her a fly mask, suggestions?


----------



## RockandRide

CM-Thats great! I have no suggestions but one of the horses at our barn HATES fly masks! One of the kids at camp was walking by and was waving the fly mask over her head, she bolted and broke her halter :/


----------



## Cheyennes mom

RaR: I think Cheyenne will be okay, but like, none of the other horses at the barn have them or anything...well they have them but they don't really wear them often. But Cheyenne always has flies swarming her face and getting in her eyes and stuff and you'd think it'd be annoying...that's the only reason why I was asking, I'll probably get one and if I don't use it, I don't and if I do, then great!


----------



## PintoTess

No I haven't tried her yet, I take care of her when I'm up in QLD and now she is for sale we buyin her


----------



## VanillaBean

Oh, wow that's a risk, not riding her first...But i'm sure you know what you are doing! Good luck with her! I expect a thread with pictures when you get her...lol


----------



## sana

I was thinking....

Are there many teenagers here?, I mean ones that play computer games etc. I was thinking if someone knew Skyrim  QUOTE ME IF YOU DO!!!


----------



## RockandRide

Sana-Sorry, I haven't played, but now I want to give it a shot! Whats the website? Or do you have to buy/download it?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

sana said:


> I was thinking....
> 
> Are there many teenagers here?, I mean ones that play computer games etc. I was thinking if someone knew Skyrim  QUOTE ME IF YOU DO!!!


 I'm a teen and I play virtual games and stuff but I haven't tried Skyrim...


----------



## PintoTess

Not to worry VB, we know it's right 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

omg I just watched an AMAZING ride by Eric Lamaze and Hickstead, it was incredible!! I'm gonna try to look for it on youtube for you guys it was CRAZY amazing!! He won like $300 000!!


----------



## Reiterin

never heard of "skyrim"


----------



## sana

This is the link to skyrim. Its a computer game, like you buy it or download it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_V:_Skyrim


----------



## Can He Star

hmmmmmf any exciting news anyone......
ed went awesome today . walk to canters are nerly perfected and he is hacking up gorgeous.....


----------



## PintoTess

Nope No news. Tess is as good as always and has perfected her tempi-changes nearly. She just needs to stop rushing ! My new saddle is great and has held me heaps  thats great about edstar maddie


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I'm doing gymkhana work today with Shey-Shey  My friend will probably be coming and she can help me out


----------



## VanillaBean

I rode Johnny tonight...figured out that he can do 10ft canter circles...the wonders of this horse!


----------



## Sunny

Sunny is alright, to anyone who read about her getting injured.
She had to get a dose of bute and the vet put her on antibiotics, but she's just cut up and bruised.

On a happy note, I have finally given in and I'm letting the barn trainer work with Sunny for a month.

With this lovely weather, I just want to ride! So I'm "sending" Sun to the trainer for the month of October. I'm excited!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Went bareback after I worked around the barrels! I should practice because for the costume thing that I'm doing with my friend we're planning on going bareback...I'll only have to do walk/trot but my friend is leading me on her horse and her horse has a sick-fast trot AND our horses like to race eachother so we'll have to practice going slow


----------



## sana

Well, lots of dengue virus in my city :'( We got holidays from school because of the virus. Prayers for the people who have that virus. May that illness go away. I HOPE IT GOES AWAY REAL SOON AND THAT IT DOESN'T KILL ANYMORE PEOPLE!


----------



## Can He Star

tempi-changes ???? Go again ???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

Oh no I hope the virus goes away soon too! ^^

I had a scarey moment this afternoon. Someone left the gate open forgetting about the horses and Sammy got out beside the road. He just went out for the greener grass that he knows is there. I was inside and only found out when I heard a truck continually beeping its horn. Which I think is a bit silly because it could have spooked him. Luckily he is pretty good with traffic so he just kept eating. The truck slowly went past and I went running out freaking. My mum came out too; I was thinking all the horses were out but it was only sammy. Luckily he went straight in without us actually having to catch him because he was right by the gate. I was shaking really bad afterwards. I'm happy he is alright and didn't cause an accident. I think the person who left the gate open freaked out to and learnt their lesson.


----------



## VanillaBean

Can He Star said:


> tempi-changes ???? Go again ???
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Tempi Changes are a certain amount of flying lead changes done in a row, like in the upper level dressage.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

it's starting to feel like fall again


----------



## VanillaBean

I know!! I like fall but not what comes after it....


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^yeah ikr!! The sun better stay for tomorrow because my friend gets a riding lesson tomorrow but if it's raining she can't ride and she's hoping to go to a show but Cheyenne's owner will only take her if she gets more lessons. Hopefully the weather will be okay for her!!


----------



## Reiterin

wow. I hope that virus goes away soon too, sana.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Anyone happen to be able to recommend some BlackBerry apps?


----------



## Stan

Ill add a word or two just to get us closer to the million but I still think I will not live long enough to see the day one million rolls around, unless, a link is established so all who log in, go direct to this thread first, place a post, then on into the forum.


----------



## PintoTess

Working with my new horse is going to be hard I know, I never said it thought it would be easy. I just want people to have a little faith in me, especially my friends


----------



## apachewhitesox

I have faith in you Tess who wouldn't just look what you have done with Tess. You two have come a long way.


----------



## VanillaBean

PintoTess said:


> Working with my new horse is going to be hard I know, I never said it thought it would be easy. I just want people to have a little faith in me, especially my friends


 Aww, are you having trouble with her? I know you can do it...Good luck


----------



## Oxer

i'd like to personally thank the earthquake that woke me up at 2:56am this morning... i mean, it's cool... it's not like i need to be fresh and rested for work, or school, or riding or anything. No. No not at all!!!! ugh. Darn California fault lines.


----------



## PintoTess

Thanks apache and VB


----------



## Reiterin

I know you can do it Tess!!

Oxer, I'm glad that's all it did is wake you up.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Rode Cheyenne bareback today...tips on staying on with my horse's BuMpY trot?


----------



## RockandRide

sana said:


> Well, lots of dengue virus in my city :'( We got holidays from school because of the virus. Prayers for the people who have that virus. May that illness go away. I HOPE IT GOES AWAY REAL SOON AND THAT IT DOESN'T KILL ANYMORE PEOPLE!


I had the virus when I was 3 and in Sri Lanka....I hate hearing the story of when I had it because I was one fo the bad cases :'( I feel horrible for making my parents go through that. My best friend dies because of it too 



apachewhitesox said:


> Oh no I hope the virus goes away soon too! ^^
> 
> I had a scarey moment this afternoon. Someone left the gate open forgetting about the horses and Sammy got out beside the road. He just went out for the greener grass that he knows is there. I was inside and only found out when I heard a truck continually beeping its horn. Which I think is a bit silly because it could have spooked him. Luckily he is pretty good with traffic so he just kept eating. The truck slowly went past and I went running out freaking. My mum came out too; I was thinking all the horses were out but it was only sammy. Luckily he went straight in without us actually having to catch him because he was right by the gate. I was shaking really bad afterwards. I'm happy he is alright and didn't cause an accident. I think the person who left the gate open freaked out to and learnt their lesson.


One of the horses at our barn has a hobby of opening the locks on the gates and before we bought him he had opened the gate lock and let all the horses out. He got hit by an 18 wheeler. hes ok now and participate in shows for a while. But he cant jump as high as he used too :/



Cheyennes mom said:


> ^^yeah ikr!! The sun better stay for tomorrow because my friend gets a riding lesson tomorrow but if it's raining she can't ride and she's hoping to go to a show but Cheyenne's owner will only take her if she gets more lessons. Hopefully the weather will be okay for her!!


The weather is getting colder here but still havent put on a jacket 



PintoTess said:


> Working with my new horse is going to be hard I know, I never said it thought it would be easy. I just want people to have a little faith in me, especially my friends


You two have come such a logn way! You can do it! Don't give up!



Oxer said:


> i'd like to personally thank the earthquake that woke me up at 2:56am this morning... i mean, it's cool... it's not like i need to be fresh and rested for work, or school, or riding or anything. No. No not at all!!!! ugh. Darn California fault lines.


 
Hope your all right.




AAAAH! I have a cold....just a stuffy nose though any tips on making it disapear? And I ahev a alightly sore throat.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Cheyennes mom said:


> Rode Cheyenne bareback today...tips on staying on with my horse's BuMpY trot?


Relax your leg - if you tense you'll find that you'll bounce more. Though at the same time 'hug' your legs around your horses sides a bit.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^sweet, thanks! I'll try tomorrow or Saturday


----------



## sana

RockandRide said:


> I had the virus when I was 3 and in Sri Lanka....I hate hearing the story of when I had it because I was one fo the bad cases :'( I feel horrible for making my parents go through that. My best friend dies because of it too
> 
> 
> AAAAH! I have a cold....just a stuffy nose though any tips on making it disapear? And I ahev a alightly sore throat.


Good to hear you got well soon. The virus here is pretty bad and lots of people have died. They say that Papaya leaves, especially male papaya leaves, crushed and made into a juice helps increase the platelet level because the platelet level decreases during dengue fever. Lots of prayers for the people who have dengue fever and lots of prayers for their families too!

Do you have Vicks at your home? The small blue plastic bottle with a green cap? I have heard that if you put it a small dollop of it in boiling water, and then put a piece of cloth on your head and cover the bowl of boiling water with Vicks in it and inhale its vapors, it helps unblock a stuffy nose. and if you inhale the vapors of Vicks only, that helps too. You can apply some under your nose or on your neck and you won't have to open and smell the bottle again and again! My mom tells me to inhale the vapors of vicks by pressing one nostril and breathing from the other and then doing the same with the other nostril. Also, drink some warm water with a spoon of honey mixed in it, that is a good cure for sore throat. Also gargle salt water, that helps too! hope I helped 




Please pray for my uncle. He has to be operated because of some kidney problem and my mom said something like cancer. I think he has cancer in one of his kidneys


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Hugs and prays. I hope your Uncle gets better quickly. 

Anyone got any ideas for fun and 'mind stimulating' games to do on the ground with horses? I have a fractured wrist so I can't ride anymore.


----------



## apachewhitesox

After these school holidays I will only have 6 weeks of school left. It's so weird, I'm excited but nervous at the same time. I am very done with school, this particular school anyway.


----------



## TaMMa89

Geez... 4-5 hours sleep in the previous night isn't the best way to go.


----------



## Reiterin

I saw a horse today that one could do Base jumping off of. Sooooooooooo tall! 
(my horsey is only ~14.3)


----------



## PintoTess

Ride Tess today, she's comin along well!! Now to get ready for work. I also went to see the smurfs at the movies


----------



## VanillaBean

PintoTess said:


> Ride Tess today, she's comin along well!! Now to get ready for work. I also went to see the smurfs at the movies


 How was the Smurfs? I wanted to see it but we never got around to it...


----------



## RockandRide

Sana--Thanks that helped!

Tess-I hear it wasnt funny...We were goign to see it but went to see Rise of the Planet of the Apes with my friend while my sister and mom watched Spy Kids.


----------



## PintoTess

Aww well it was ok... Some was funny but the story line was a little...weird? I love the smurfs though so I thought is was alright lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

*more replies*

Just for the sake of it and to increase the replies could we not have a change of subject. 

How about looking at all the members that have blog sites and posting a comment. That should cause some robust debate and push the number of visits to this post up considerably.

It could be considered a blog roast. 
For those that remember what a celeb roast was all about.
Of course it would have to be done with a little consideration shown to the blogger or words chosen carfully.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

my bareback trotting is coming along! if I keep this up I'm sure I'll get it for October 29th...in the meantime I can't WAIT for the show next Saturday! It's a prize show, see, and last year it was my first show ever! Of course I did horribly and I had no idea what I was doing...but I'm SO exited this year!!


----------



## Reiterin

I did "Climb for Cats" today. a benefit walk (tour of my city's public stairways) to support Feral Cat Coalition's "Trap, Neuter, Release" program. It was very cool to see a 'side' of my city I never get to see. - but my pictures are on my other computer and I haven't uploaded them to the 'net yet. so, no pic.s =(


----------



## PintoTess

I just washed zorro and chopped his mane  he's such a little cutie and I had my iPod and speakers hooked up and he loved the son rolling in the deep lol! He had his ears pricked all through it lol


----------



## sana

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Hugs and prays. I hope your Uncle gets better quickly.


Thank you so much  My mom went to visit him yesterday I think, I didn't get to ask her how he was. :-| 



I pray and wish that I get some little pet to play with. I really want a talking parrot, or some little pet that I could play with, pat and it would like me a lot!  And I'd like it back too  I really want some hamster, or guinea pig or parrot or fish or something :-(


----------



## Cheyennes mom

don't you think Cheyenne would make a nice baby? Her owner wanted to breed her so bad but she's too old, she probably wouldn't make it through. She tried to steal a colt once though, she wanted a baby haha


----------



## Barrel Baby

Cheyennes mom said:


> don't you think Cheyenne would make a nice baby? Her owner wanted to breed her so bad but she's too old, she probably wouldn't make it through. She tried to steal a colt once though, she wanted a baby haha



awwww thats sooo cute!! she would make a georgous baby!! i want one soooo bad...but angels too old toooo! :-|
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrel Baby

awww my poor baby angel still is having trouble with her sprained shoulder..vet said it would be about 6 weeks and she needs light exercising! it just seems like its gonna be this way fooorrrever! anyone ever had a horse with a sprained shoulder? :-$
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beauforever23

Oh my god.. I am really happy right now... I am training Beau to ride in just a halter and lead (no saddle, no bridle) and he's finally getting it... Everytime we get a step further and further and I feel like a kid and a candy store every time... We are up to walk, trot and a couple of strides of canter!!


----------



## sana

I think I stole some of SavvyHearts's carrots



beauforever23 said:


> Oh my god.. I am really happy right now... I am training Beau to ride in just a halter and lead (no saddle, no bridle) and he's finally getting it... Everytime we get a step further and further and I feel like a kid and a candy store every time... We are up to walk, trot and a couple of strides of canter!!


Haha!! :lol: Post some photos if you can!  Good to hear he's getting it!


----------



## PintoTess

School :/ big exams :/ lots of other things on my mind lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Barrel Baby said:


> awwww thats sooo cute!! she would make a georgous baby!! i want one soooo bad...but angels too old toooo! :-|
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 haha it was cute!


Barrel Baby said:


> awww my poor baby angel still is having trouble with her sprained shoulder..vet said it would be about 6 weeks and she needs light exercising! it just seems like its gonna be this way fooorrrever! anyone ever had a horse with a sprained shoulder? :-$
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 aww!! tell her to get better faster!!


----------



## Can He Star

Well just got back from state qualifying thingy Eddie went awesome!!!!! Like 6 or 7 seconds and a few thirds and fourths. Alot bettr than last year I must say. And second in educated hack!!!! Omg I was sooooooo happy. Walk to canters and extensions were perfect so I was Pleased. Looks like my tb might do very well after all!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

That's awesome! I hope you get to state cos you sure deserve it after all.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Great job CHS


Show on saturday, YAAAAYY!!!!!! I'm so exited!!!


----------



## beauforever23

Can He Star said:


> Well just got back from state qualifying thingy Eddie went awesome!!!!! Like 6 or 7 seconds and a few thirds and fourths. Alot bettr than last year I must say. And second in educated hack!!!! Omg I was sooooooo happy. Walk to canters and extensions were perfect so I was Pleased. Looks like my tb might do very well after all!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Congratulations!!  I hope you had fun



sana said:


> Haha!! :lol: Post some photos if you can!  Good to hear he's getting it!


I never have anyone there that can record it :evil: but I might drag my friend down to the barn this week so if she happens to come with me I will definitely try to get a video  Although I have to keep working on it with him because it's going to inconsistent work now with me having my job back :-( I can do it though



Cheyennes mom said:


> Show on saturday, YAAAAYY!!!!!! I'm so exited!!!


Super yayy!!  Is it gymkhana again, I always wanted to try that just don't have the guts. Anyway Good Luck and I hope you and Cheyenne do good  How is cheyenne by the way?


----------



## Katesrider011

I had a freaky nightmare of demon possession last night. Is it strange that I've had this dream before?


----------



## PintoTess

I have a show his weekend too  I'm pretty pumped! Get to try out my neeeewwwww saddle which is pretty exciting


----------



## Katesrider011

PintoTess said:


> I have a show his weekend too  I'm pretty pumped! Get to try out my neeeewwwww saddle which is pretty exciting


Have fun!


----------



## VanillaBean

Katesrider011 said:


> I had a freaky nightmare of demon possession last night. Is it strange that I've had this dream before?


 A little strange...Don't go outside, shower, eat hot sauce, or go crosseyed. Then a demon will posess you for real! lol


----------



## Katesrider011

VanillaBean said:


> A little strange...Don't go outside, shower, eat hot sauce, or go crosseyed. Then a demon will posess you for real! lol


Haha well dang, looks like I'll get possessed then


----------



## Cheyennes mom

beauforever23 said:


> Super yayy!!  Is it gymkhana again, I always wanted to try that just don't have the guts. Anyway Good Luck and I hope you and Cheyenne do good  How is cheyenne by the way?


 nope, it's a show, show  My next gymkhana is on the last sunday of October  it'll be lots of fun!! It's just gonna be a fun gymkhana with games like crack the egg and egg and spoon and costume stuff and things like that  This show is a prize show, I hope I win a bridle!

Cheyenne's exellent, I saw her today and I ran her around barrels and poles and stuff, it was so fun! My friend was getting a lesson on a super lazy horse named Ben (I call him Lazy Ben) and he's always hard to get going and so I was supposed to run ahead of him and get him to follow Cheyenne and me and so it was so much fun because I was galloping Cheyenne around really fast and my friend kept cutting corners so I'd have to run faster and stuff, it was SO fun!!


----------



## Reiterin

I didn't do anything all day. except read a book.


----------



## ridingismylife2

EEK! I have my English Matriculation soon. 
Matriculations are our version of SAT's and A/AS levels.


----------



## Can He Star

PintoTess said:


> I have a show his weekend too  I'm pretty pumped! Get to try out my neeeewwwww saddle which is pretty exciting


Singo yeah???? 
Was gonna go to that one but I need a break


----------



## sana

Just ate some Fruit Cocktail jellies! Yummy!


----------



## TaMMa89

Hmm... I'm going to organize some leisure activities to elderly at a local nursing home as a part of my studies. I'm doing that all alone, have to admit that I'm bit nervous since I've done nothing like that earlier alone. Tho I started today and it seemed to be fine so there's might some hope that I'll survive :wink:.


----------



## Reiterin

How wonderful TaMMa. good on ya.


----------



## sana

I didn't do much yesterday except play computer, and sometimes play with my nephews...... 

Got homework to do


----------



## Can He Star

hmmmm some pics from the weekend


----------



## apachewhitesox

Wow you guys look great


----------



## beauforever23

You guys look great together!!


----------



## Sunny

Very cute horse, Can He Star.
But I must ask, what are those things on his legs in the second picture? :lol:

They look like standing wraps, which are for.....standing. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Can He Star

thanks guys.... i willl put on more when i have time and my computer willl load

sunny: im not exactly sure......i had bought them for my pony and i just grabed them out for my tb just to try them on.......

pinto tess is wearing them in this pic..... are they standing wraps???? we use them for working boots i think....


----------



## VanillaBean

Ugh, just found out that Gracie is not very nice when she is in heat.

One minute she was being all cute, wanting me to pet her head, next minute she struck me with her hoof(with shoes on, of course). Now I have a big scrape on my leg, and a soon-to-be bruise, and I am angry!

Crazy mares.


----------



## VanillaBean

Can He Star said:


> thanks guys.... i willl put on more when i have time and my computer willl load
> 
> sunny: im not exactly sure......i had bought them for my pony and i just grabed them out for my tb just to try them on.......
> 
> pinto tess is wearing them in this pic..... are they standing wraps???? we use them for working boots i think....


 They are Dressage boots, also called flat wraps.


----------



## Sunny

Never heard of them!
Thanks for the info.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

great pics guys!

Cheyenne got in a big fight with a new horse at the barn! Her bum is all scratched up and a bit swollen!! She clearly lost the fight, she's an old girl.  I hope she's okay, I think she is but she wasn't doing that good yesterday, she was all stiff and stuff.  I have a show this weekend, she should be fine though. I'm going on Friday to get ready but I'll make sure she's ok first.


----------



## Reiterin

Great pictures!! you look great.


----------



## Can He Star

here are some more


----------



## apachewhitesox

It looks like you had fun and he is a beautiful boy!!!


----------



## Can He Star

apachewhitesox said:


> It looks like you had fun and he is a beautiful boy!!!


thanks  he did go amazing lol. i was pleased even though the judging was a tad rigged. 

in one class one horse got wrong leads. another had awful diagonals and one backed up and chucked its head after the halt and another wouldnt even stop so i have no idea how i got 4th.....

but anyways....im not complaining cause even though the judges really didnt like certain people i sorta made it hard for them not to call me in so anyway.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Lol sounds like an interesting day.


----------



## Can He Star

apachewhitesox said:


> Lol sounds like an interesting day.


 that it was lol


----------



## Saskia

Looks nice Can He Star. You're Australian?

I miss Australia... am so homesick


----------



## Reiterin

I'm having a very irritating day. I think it started when I tweaked my shoulder by simply reaching down to pick up a dog toy. ugh!


----------



## Can He Star

Saskia said:


> Looks nice Can He Star. You're Australian?
> 
> I miss Australia... am so homesick


haha yeah i am in aussie..... thanks.... i hope you feel better.. where are you at ??? are you coming back to oz??


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Lovn' the pics CHS!!

Phew! Cheyenne's alright! The swelling has gone down a lot and she wasn't limping or anything and she was hardly as stiff at all. the bites are still really tender, she doesn't like them being touched but she'll be fine. So I got everything ready for the show tomorrow, I'm SOO exited!!! It's a fun/prize show so there won't be any pressure or anything! Last year it was my first show ever! It's going to be perfect for pics, the weather will be nice, and it's outdoors so I'll get my mom to take pics! Too bad Cheyenne had to get hurt, she has big scrape like things with scabs on one side of her bum and a big bite mark on the other that is healing up very nicely but it's still got hair missing and stuff on the other side. But she's still beautiful


----------



## Can He Star

^^ awwww poor baby. Thanks cm


----------



## VanillaBean

Oh rain, why do you always ruin my plans?


----------



## Sunny

Sunny was a doll yesterday.
I'm so anxious for her training to begin next month.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Can He Star said:


> haha yeah i am in aussie..... thanks.... i hope you feel better.. where are you at ??? are you coming back to oz??


I'm in Copenhagen, Denmark. Europe is pretty great but it gets tiring after a while with everyone speaking different languages and seeming grumpy. I miss Australia. Yeah, i'm coming back probably in six months or so. 

Vanilla - what were your plans?


----------



## VanillaBean

Saskia said:


> Vanilla - what were your plans?


Riding! lol I did anyway. Went for a 6mile on my mom's trail pony...Just a little wet =)


----------



## RockandRide

I can\t wait till next weekend....many things are going to happen. 

So close to getting a flying lead change but not yet  Oh well. My dad tried out his new birthday camera at my lesson today...thats how I found out I look horrible in my body protector


----------



## Cheyennes mom

The show went amazing!!!! I'm SOO proud of Cheyenne!!

English Equitation: 1st out of 3, it was pretty good
English Pleasure: 3rd out of 3, not too too bad..
Discipline Rail: 3/3, completely horrible, she was speeding around throwing up her head and not paying attention at all to where my legs were for leads.
Show Hack: 2/3 Absolutely AMAZING!!! she was collected the whole time and hardly ever threw up her head. I even got a collected canter!!! We got off stride once and went on the wrong lead once but if I hadn't done that I would've won!!
Pleasure Pairs: 3/10 (10 pairs in total) I randomly went up to someone and asked them if they wanted to do pairs with me, I had never even talked to the person before  We did surprizingly really good!! Cheyenne kept collected and pretty and the girl was a really good rider and her horse was wonderful too! I ended up beating Cheyenne's owner and a lady who went to the barn!! yaaaay!!!
Western Equitation: 3/3, not too amazing but she was nice and slow for me
Western Pleasure: 2/3 pretty good, 
On Command: 1/3 I had practiced stopping from a walk, jog and lope before hand so that I'd win this and it payed off, the class was short, simple and great!! it was amazing!!
Bareback Equitation: 6/8 it was a walk/trot/canter class and I wasn't comfortable cantering and neither was another person so we just trotted when they said trot and canter. We also broke the rules and went two handed in a shank bit  we tied for 6th lol

I'll post pics in a bit


----------



## Cheyennes mom

here are some pics of the show today 
1. trot
2. trot
3. collected canter (yaaay!!!)
4. jog
5. lope
6. competitive lope lol


----------



## RockandRide

Those pics are soo awesome Cheyenne! I hate my riding position I really need to imrpove it


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^thanks!! I was just looking at pics of my first show, I look horrible!! lol
yeah I have a problem with chair seats. My legs are usually too far forward in my canter. Actually looking at the pics it might be improving! Hopefully it is, I hate my chair seat!! But pics and vids are usually a good way to help improve so it's good that you got pics of yourself riding.


----------



## apachewhitesox

You two look great Cheyenne and congrats on your placings!!!


----------



## Reiterin

great pictures Cheyenne!


My horsey and I are going to the beach next weekend!! Hope and wish for happy weather for us!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

apachewhitesox said:


> You two look great Cheyenne and congrats on your placings!!!


 thanks!! I'm so proud of her! the one time she gives me a collected canter is when it really mattered, I love my pony!!


Reiterin said:


> great pictures Cheyenne!
> 
> 
> My horsey and I are going to the beach next weekend!! Hope and wish for happy weather for us!


 thanks!! 
ooh the beach will be fun!!


----------



## VanillaBean

Woot! Going trail riding on a rail trail with my Beans!


----------



## Sunny

Everyone stop talking about riding! It's making me so jealous. :lol:

The BO, trainer and I finally worked out the details about Sunny's training next month.
She is being moved to a stall on Saturday, and from then on she will be worked with five days a week, 3 of which will be focused on riding.
I'm too excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reiterin

Sunny said:


> Everyone stop talking about riding! It's making me so jealous. :lol:


Hey, I work literally _Every_ day throughout the Summer. I've had, at best, one day per week to ride for the last 3 and half months. I DESERVE to talk about getting to go riding!!


----------



## Sunny

I haven't ridden in four months! So I win! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

Reiterin said:


> Hey, I work literally _Every_ day throughout the Summer. I've had, at best, one day per week to ride for the last 3 and half months. I DESERVE to talk about getting to go riding!!


Hehe, I only ever get to go riding once a week for a one hour lesson Thats what you get for living 30 minutes driving distance from the barn  Oh well, Ill take what I can get because its better than nothing at all.


----------



## Reiterin

^^ yeah, but I pay $400+/month to have my Own horse. and I _Still_ only get to see her once a week. =)

Got to see her today though, and we hooked up the cart and had a lovely drive. So much fun.


----------



## Sunny

I pay $300 a month for a horse I can't ride. :lol: 

Not for long though, hopefully! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Well, I join the non-riding club! I am out from a fractured wrist. Just gotta love little bratty ponies


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Is there a club for those who ride too much.. I currently have five horses in work.
Excited for my upcoming dressage competition. Chinga's moving lovely at the moment! Cross Country training tomorrow, photos?


----------



## apachewhitesox

I so want to see pictures of Chinga


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

apachewhitesox said:


> I so want to see pictures of Chinga


I'll try.

It looks like we may not be going now. But I might try and get some at home. PumpkinzMyBaby22? :lol:


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Of course! Pro photographer right here


----------



## sana

I cried today... :'( There was this sweet little kitten in our neighborhood who lived at my home once...I thought its name should be Pickles... today while coming home...i saw it dead on the road  Its eyes were red and there was blood on the road :'(


----------



## VanillaBean

Had my first bareback ride on Gracie! I do not reccomend bareback on a TB who needs some muscle in her back...Ouch!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Going Cross Country Training!! Really excited because the pony is going so well.


----------



## commonfish

Talking to my instructor tomorrow about leasing! We talked some today, and then this afternoon found out that our best lead on a horse will probably fall through... so now we start from scratch. 
Also talked to my mother tonight and got her blessing. While she doesn't actually have any say in weather or not I lease, her opinion is really important to me. It was my last big hurdle to start the whole process. So now I am raring to go!


----------



## Katesrider011

sana said:


> I cried today... :'( There was this sweet little kitten in our neighborhood who lived at my home once...I thought its name should be Pickles... today while coming home...i saw it dead on the road  Its eyes were red and there was blood on the road :'(


D: That's so sad!


----------



## Gallop On

Their is no word to describe me today other than, THRILLED! I got my horse to lye down for the first time, and then I sat on him, and then I got on him while he stood up. no one took pictures ): ): ): but still, I will forever have a picture in my mind of my horse lying down, with me crawling all over him  To you, this may not sound astounding, but to me, it is  Hes a rescue, my first horse, I dont have a trainer, and never have had one, before I got him *I* was green, so was he!, but now, I can ride the worst buck (haha, I have rode MANY of bucks on *him* ) I can ride a rear (he reared too :O) but any way, we have an inseperable bond now... I love you to the moon, and over the sun, through the galaxy and back... <3


----------



## Gallop On

sana said:


> I cried today... :'( There was this sweet little kitten in our neighborhood who lived at my home once...I thought its name should be Pickles... today while coming home...i saw it dead on the road  Its eyes were red and there was blood on the road :'(


Awe )))))): 
We had a cat, we got her a little while after we moved here, to Arkansas. Which was about 7 years ago. So we had her about 7 years... well we had some family at our house, and our cat climbed up into their car somehow, and when they left, as they were going down the road she fell out, and they accidently ran her over... they had no clue she was even in their car but when they ran her over the seen her run off into the wood, or so they thought... So a little while later we were driving down the road and their she was, in the ditch, all bloody and stuff, sitting up, we pulled over and my mother and grandmother who were in the car started crying, my mother wouldnt go and pick her up, either would my grandmother, so I did... It was horrible! She was crying, and bleeding out of her nose, mouth and eyes... and she was still alive... we immidiatly took her to the vet and had her put down... So i know how you feel ): Sorry ):


----------



## Cheyennes mom

omg just had a REALLY fun time on Cheyenne!! Me and my friend were practicing for the fun gymkhana in october and so we were doing partner stuff and our horses hate eachother  So we were running across the arena holding a small lead rope that was folded and it was probably about a foot and a bit long and we were galloping with our horses like that, it was SOO much fun!! Then we started going around the arena at the gallop and that was a lot of fun too, it was wet so I got sprayed with mud lol and of course after we ride I give Cheyenne and apple and she lifts up her head and slobbers all over my face  good times...good times


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/theequineteam-auditions-99173/

Consider joining TheEquineTeam?


----------



## commonfish

oh goodness. Talked to my barn owner, the possible lease is out, but now I'm looking to buy the same mare. Ran numbers, talked to my mother... and now I'm waiting on her to find out if she will give me financial assistance or not. If she will, then I may be bringing "home" a horse. Holy crap I'm scared witless and super excited all at once. Of course, the mare may not work out... and in that case, back to leasing. I wasn't looking to buy, but this horse, she's worth it.


----------



## Reiterin

good luck 'fish.


----------



## RockandRide

Yay I get to be a groom for my friend tomorrow! I am so excited and happy I am sleeping over tomorrow and her show is Saturday. But that means nor riding  Oh well! So happy for ehr!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

So me and my friend were racing our horses today and Cheyenne got so hot that she started turning in circles and almost bucking when I tried to get her to stop. So I stopped her, waited then tried to get her to back up and she started turning and going nuts. Then I got her to stop again and I asked her to back up and she gave me a rear. Not a little hop like normally, I mean a full movie rear!! it was scary at the time but looking back on it it was pretty fun! lol She even gave the kick thing that they do in movies!! It was crazy!! Luckily the horn didn't get me in the stomach, I just kinda leaned forward and pushed a little on her neck. She must've stayed up there for like 2 seconds! I did the right thing didn't I? To get her to go down? I thought it would make sense to do what I did.


----------



## Gallop On

My horse lays down on command now!!!(and a little force, as its only his second time) Woot woot!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Proof:


----------



## Gallop On

Sorry the picture is so big


----------



## apachewhitesox

wow that is awesome i would love to get my horses to do that.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

MaddieLovesChinga's Channel - YouTube

If three more people sub me, it would be amazing. So I can reach 130 subbers and upload my new video,.


----------



## TaMMa89

That trick sounds cool, Gallop On. Also the pic is very cute.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

aww cute picture gallop on!!


----------



## MangoRoX87

I had an amazing dream a few nights ago..

I was in school and there was a lockdown. There was a virus that was raging through the school...it turned everyone into dinosaurs!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On

Thank you guys   

Oh my, I had so much fun on him yesterday, I got him into a full gallop (bareback ) and we galloped for like ever!!! And then, we came up to a creek, dude, he flew over that like nothing... it was SO much fun!!! Tomorrow, were going on a ride with some people, that DONT wear helmets, they are seriously, _real_ cowboys, but I have to wear a helmet!!! Ima feel so retarded! Peer pressure :O


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I just decided that when I'm a grown up and I have a farm I'm going to get a mini, a pony and a few horses lol just for the fun of it  Just kidding! (or am I...?)


----------



## Katesrider011

MangoRoX87 said:


> I had an amazing dream a few nights ago..
> 
> I was in school and there was a lockdown. There was a virus that was raging through the school...it turned everyone into dinosaurs!!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hah Weird dream! 

Which reminds me. Has anyone ever dreamed they went to school naked? I hate those.


----------



## sana

Gallop On said:


> Awe )))))):
> We had a cat, we got her a little while after we moved here, to Arkansas. Which was about 7 years ago. So we had her about 7 years... well we had some family at our house, and our cat climbed up into their car somehow, and when they left, as they were going down the road she fell out, and they accidently ran her over... they had no clue she was even in their car but when they ran her over the seen her run off into the wood, or so they thought... So a little while later we were driving down the road and their she was, in the ditch, all bloody and stuff, sitting up, we pulled over and my mother and grandmother who were in the car started crying, my mother wouldnt go and pick her up, either would my grandmother, so I did... It was horrible! She was crying, and bleeding out of her nose, mouth and eyes... and she was still alive... we immidiatly took her to the vet and had her put down... So i know how you feel ): Sorry ):


 That's so sad! :-( poor little kitten. It was nice of you to put it down  Well, now only little Sunny is left. He had two more brothers/sisters. And they're both gone  Pray I get to keep him :-(


----------



## Sunny

Cory, I had a dream I was on the school bus naked, and my skin was infused with Oreo crumbs. Yeah, there were cookie crumbs in my skin. Talk about nasty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Oreo crumbs. EW.

After holidays, I now return to my final term of school for the year...


----------



## Reiterin

Had the best weekend camping with my horsey. =)


----------



## Gallop On

^^^ Ahh, Ive never done that before! ^^^ Sounds fun  I would probably sleep with my horse though... I hate tents :|


----------



## Reiterin

We went to the beach. Stayed at a state park. I don't have a tent, so I slept in my truck. and I watched my Man From Snowy River dvd to fall asleep to. - Funny, he could be self sufficient with what he could carry on his horse. While I am cuddled up, cozy, in the cab of my truck after having taken a hot shower, watching DVDs. lol There was a time when I dreamt of packing in and camping with a horse while on a multi-day long trail ride. Those days are long gone. =)~


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Second day of school for the last term - 
& I'm already sick, I can't keep any food down + light headed/head aches.


----------



## VanillaBean

Just got back from being Groom/supportet to my BFF at UNH Horse Trials. She did great, but got eliminated for falling on her head in stadium. She is ok, luckily her mare stopped, because my friend's foot was caught in the stirrup.

Nasty weekend, they had to cancel XC for Novice and B. Novice.


----------



## Reiterin

I'm sorry chingaz. I hope you feel better soon.

glad your friend is ok vanilla.


----------



## Reiterin

Really?! No posts since yesterday? No wonder we're still only at 13497 posts. I'm disappointed in the lot of you. ~


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Reiterin said:


> Had the best weekend camping with my horsey. =)


 oh that sounds like so much fun!! I hope I get invited sometime! Cheyenne's owner does it about once a year with a bunch of friends. She takes Cheyenne sometimes (only if I'm not going to be around) because of her great trail abilities lol


----------



## Sunny

"Akathisia, or acathisia, is a syndrome characterized by unpleasant sensations of inner restlessness that manifests itself with an inability to sit still or remain motionless."

That is the worst definition ever. "Unpleasant" is the worst understatement I have ever seen. It is painfully irritating, and I would never wish it on anyone.
Living on six hours of sleep for two days.....

I used to get it very badly when I was on depression meds, but it went away when I stopped taking them.
Sadly, I learned on Sunday that I also have akathisia on Benadryl. Lovely..... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

I am heading on my traditional October trip to Dauphin Island tomorrow. It's such a nice little island. Really not much to do on it, but it's peaceful and there's never really a whole wad of people there that over crowd it.


----------



## rocky pony

Wow I haven't checked in here in way too long!

Sunny, I'm sorry to hear that :-( that sounds really hard to live with.

Cory, that actually sounds really nice. I'd love to go someplace like that and get away from people for awhile, lol
What's there that y'all are visiting?

Well, I'll give a short update. My little girl is doing awesomely, she's impressing the hell out of me! Little thing can do just about anything I point her to, I swear. But we're still working on refining a lot of things, like getting her a little softer and getting a handle put on her higher speeds, because she gets to getting really excited to run fast and gets stiff and over-excited and all. I really wish I had more time to get out and actually ride. But she's such a joy, and such a beauty! She's really popular at the barn now, especially with the young lesson girls, she's pretty much a dream pony for any little girl with her long flaxen locks and big ol innocent eyes. And being a cross between two breeds really popular with little girls is icing on the cake, I mean, god knows I would have killed for that cross when I was little! Haflingers and Arabs were two of my absolute favourite breeds...and she is sure one pretty example of both.
If only they all knew what a ball of snot she can be, though, lol! She's only sweet with me, with other people she's still extremely sassy...oops!


----------



## Katesrider011

rocky pony said:


> Wow I haven't checked in here in way too long!
> 
> Sunny, I'm sorry to hear that :-( that sounds really hard to live with.
> 
> Cory, that actually sounds really nice. I'd love to go someplace like that and get away from people for awhile, lol
> What's there that y'all are visiting?
> 
> Well, I'll give a short update. My little girl is doing awesomely, she's impressing the hell out of me! Little thing can do just about anything I point her to, I swear. But we're still working on refining a lot of things, like getting her a little softer and getting a handle put on her higher speeds, because she gets to getting really excited to run fast and gets stiff and over-excited and all. I really wish I had more time to get out and actually ride. But she's such a joy, and such a beauty! She's really popular at the barn now, especially with the young lesson girls, she's pretty much a dream pony for any little girl with her long flaxen locks and big ol innocent eyes. And being a cross between two breeds really popular with little girls is icing on the cake, I mean, god knows I would have killed for that cross when I was little! Haflingers and Arabs were two of my absolute favourite breeds...and she is sure one pretty example of both.
> If only they all knew what a ball of snot she can be, though, lol! She's only sweet with me, with other people she's still extremely sassy...oops!


The coast. My dad is an avid Birdwatcher and he goes there to birdwatch. So it's been a tradition to go every April and October when the birds are migrating or something like that. My family just tags along cause we love the coast. 

Glad to hear things with Merry are going well!


----------



## rocky pony

Katesrider011 said:


> The coast. My dad is an avid Birdwatcher and he goes there to birdwatch. So it's been a tradition to go every April and October when the birds are migrating or something like that. My family just tags along cause we love the coast.
> 
> Glad to hear things with Merry are going well!


Thanks! And aw, that's cool! Well I don't blame you, I wish I had an excuse to go someplace cool, haha
Well I guess going to Santa Cruz to visit my girlfriend counts...but it's been way too long since I took an actual trip somewhere different and far. Other than to LA, which actually just sucks, hahaha


----------



## sana

I had a hiccup and because of that, my appendix started to ache!


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, RP! Thankfully the meds have worn off so I actually managed to get some sleep last night. Not enough, though, as my mom woke me up at 7 AM so I could drive her to the doctor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On

^ Sunny, I hope you get a good nights rest tonight  And you know, the one, and only cure for depression that actually works is spending some time with a horse... I promise it works


----------



## Reiterin

I shampooed and conditioned my horseys mane and tail today. (she was all muddy ...but it's not nice enough to give a full bath.)


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, Gallop!
But I'm definitely not depressed anymore. That was from about four/five years ago, thankfully!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

One of my old friends was killed in a car crash tonight. I can't believe this just happened. My prayers are going out to her family, and I hate that I won't make it to her funeral.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Rahhh Pepper headbutted me and now I have a big bump on my forehead that really hurts. 

That is so sad Corey no one deserves to die that way.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Need song ideas for new Chinga video..


----------



## haleylvsshammy

^^what are some of your favorite songs?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I ended up finding one


----------



## RockandRide

Today was aweome!!! I joined the Equine Canada Rider Levels  And I jumped 2'6 for the very first time! Hehehehe, Im beaming on the inside.

Sunny-Im sorry, thats sounds horrible!!!


----------



## VanillaBean

ChingazMyBoy said:


> I ended up finding one


 I saw the video (im am subbed to you) very cute!


----------



## sana

Pain in my stomach! its aching like hell!!


----------



## VanillaBean

I hate this Indian summer. My horses are DYING! Sheena has a winter coat already, so long that it curls when it's wet. I have had to hose them off the past 3 days. Poor babies!


----------



## Reiterin

RockandRide said:


> Today was aweome!!! I joined the Equine Canada Rider Levels  And I jumped 2'6 for the very first time! Hehehehe, Im beaming on the inside.


 
congrats!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ohhhh I can't wait till this gymkhana in a couple weeks!!! Me and my friend are going to do great together!! Our horses are about the same speed (although I'm surprized and proud to say that cheyenne's a tiny bit faster which is awesome cuz her horse is 7 and Cheyenne's 24 lol) and althought they hate eachother they stay together amazingly!


----------



## Barrel Baby

so the other day i was VERY PLEASED to see my 23 yr old mare (who has had a sprained shoulder for 8 weeks now) finnally trot without limping....im soooo excited to get back into the groove of things again

LIKE MY POST IF YOUR PROUD TO OWN A HORSE THAT IS OVER 20!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Finally getting my cast off tomorrow. Planing to take Pumpkin to his first lesson in a week or 2!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Katesrider011 said:


> Hah Weird dream!
> 
> Which reminds me. Has anyone ever dreamed they went to school naked? I hate those.


Oh my GOD those dreams freaking suck.
Or you just keep on loosing clothes as the day goes on...


----------



## VanillaBean

HAd the best lesson with Grace yesterday! She has stopped rushing fences, yipee!


----------



## Reiterin

So my horse decided she's afraid of cones today. She has been around and over them ever since I've had her _At Least_. she lives with a small one in her stall. and she tries to mount them when you leave her alone with them in the arena. - But today she WOULD NOT step over one. :roll:


----------



## commonfish

Very much hoping that it the weather cooperates with me tomorrow so I can go try out a mare to lease!


----------



## Can He Star

Were. All a very tight bunch aren't we. ?? Anyone going to equitana


----------



## apachewhitesox

I'm not going to Equitana but I wish I could it's just such a big thing to organise for maybe next year. Are you going?^


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Yesterday, my mother drove off with my brand new BlackBerry sitting on the back of her car.. Guess who no longer has a BlackBerry?


----------



## Reiterin

^^ ouch!

....um... I have nothing to ad to this thread today.


----------



## Sunny

Boyfriend is moving in with me at the end of the year. Thank goodness! Long distance relationships aren't fun....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Trying to reach a million here...

1000000 - 13530 = 986470.

Or is it.. 986469 now.


----------



## Can He Star

apachewhitesox said:


> I'm not going to Equitana but I wish I could it's just such a big thing to organise for maybe next year. Are you going?^


It is a big thing to organize but it should be good. Not to mention the cost of accommodation and teavel expenses. Anyways. Lol we should organise for everyone who is going to equitana on the forum to meet each other somewhere on a certain day. If you know what I mean


----------



## sana

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Trying to reach a million here...
> 
> 1000000 - 13530 = 986470.
> 
> Or is it.. 986469 now.


Haha thanks for counting it up for us  Now 986467 are left....I think... :lol:


----------



## sana

Please please please please please please please pray that I get to use that special Pfaff 1222 sewing machine!!  I really want to use it but, I need to learn it from my aunt because my mom wants to stay on the safe side and first remember how to use a sewing machine (she used it a very long time ago and so has forgotten how to use it).

And so, my aunt from whom I'll learn how to use a sewing machine, is busy because her husband was operated yesterday (Please pray he gets well soon ) 

Pray I get to learn how to use a sewing machine real real soon!  Thanks!


----------



## sana

I posted a few weeks ago about my uncle. Some of you might remember. Well he got operated yesterday. He had cancer in one of his kidneys and so it was removed. He's still in the hospital, please pray he gets well Thank god everything stayed fine and the cancer was found


----------



## Reiterin

^^ I hope you're uncle will be ok soon.
and you get to learn your sewing machine.


Psych returns tonight on USA Network. \o/


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Think its time to do some jumping on the pony to prepare for the weekend.
Been too caught up in Dressage...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Can He Star said:


> It is a big thing to organize but it should be good. Not to mention the cost of accommodation and teavel expenses. Anyways. Lol we should organise for everyone who is going to equitana on the forum to meet each other somewhere on a certain day. If you know what I mean


That would be awesome. I'm going to convince my dad we have to go!


----------



## VanillaBean

Loving my horsies today!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

VanillaBean said:


> Loving my horsies today!!


Me too!! 
What did your pony do so well?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Wish it wasn't raining. I just got my persian dress for the gymkhana and I am eager to try riding in it! Tomorrow's supposed to be a good day...hopefully. The arena will still be terrible, it's flooded now. But that's okay I just wanna try walking and trotting in it. Maybe cantering but all I need to be able to do is trot and walk for the gymkhana.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Is this your first Gymkhana? Goodluck!


----------



## VanillaBean

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Me too!!
> What did your pony do so well?


 Well, I jumpd Gracie for the first time since the lesson, and she was so quiet over the fences. Sheena was pretending to be a dressage pony which doesn't happen often...
And last...Johnny, my mom's horse was awesome, I jumped him bareback in the dark. Such a good boyy!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

VanillaBean said:


> Well, I jumpd Gracie for the first time since the lesson, and she was so quiet over the fences. Sheena was pretending to be a dressage pony which doesn't happen often...
> And last...Johnny, my mom's horse was awesome, I jumped him bareback in the dark. Such a good boyy!



That's awesome!! We have related ponies don't we?


----------



## VanillaBean

Yeah...I don't remember quite how they are related, but they are! lol

I think they both had Northern Dancer in their ped's...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

VanillaBean said:


> Yeah...I don't remember quite how they are related, but they are! lol
> 
> I think they both had Northern Dancer in their ped's...


Hahah, how did you originally work that out?


----------



## Can He Star

ChingazMyBoy said:


> That would be awesome. I'm going to convince my dad we have to go!


Haha lol ull have to hurry cause the tickets r nearly all sold out . I got mine today lol


----------



## VanillaBean

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Hahah, how did you originally work that out?


What do you mean?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sana

_...wishing I had a horse... wishing I had another pet... Some birdy and some fishies and some terrapins...also a chameleon...or and iguana... Prayers for my uncle and thank you Reiterin!  Prayers that all my good and nice and acceptable wishes come true  Prayers for my class fellow who desperately wants to come back to my school   _


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Dying my hair, color thoughts please?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Is this your first Gymkhana? Goodluck!


 nope it's my fourth. the only reason I'm walking and trotting is for the costume class. It's a halloween gymkhana. Course I'll be galloping for the actual games  Just fun stuff on this one no barrel racing or anything. 
Got some pics of my dress and my pony, I'll post them sometime


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

VanillaBean said:


> What do you mean?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Was it by chance you looked up Sir Success?? Or, did they look similar?


----------



## Can He Star

chinga : what colour is it normally??


----------



## VanillaBean

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Was it by chance you looked up Sir Success?? Or, did they look similar?


 Well, I thought they looked alike, thats why I asked his reg name. Then I looked it up!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

VanillaBean said:


> Well, I thought they looked alike, thats why I asked his reg name. Then I looked it up!



Oh awesome!! I'm currently making a video of him.
He was actually quite a good race horse. Shcoked. :lol:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Can He Star said:


> chinga : what colour is it normally??


Blonde


----------



## VanillaBean

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Oh awesome!! I'm currently making a video of him.
> He was actually quite a good race horse. Shcoked. :lol:


 lol my poor mare was bad...reaaaaaly bad!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Ooh gymkhana in 2 weeks, retreat today, pony today, day off school today...this day just gets better and better!!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Far out we are getting a really bad storm. Our sad little dogs managed to get inside and are now sleeping on my floor. though when they first came in our 2 yr old german sheperd was shaking and quickly jumped on my bad and cuddled up to me. It was so cute. I am glad he wasn't dirty though hehe.


----------



## VanillaBean

Ugh. Rain. Boo.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

apachewhitesox said:


> Far out we are getting a really bad storm. Our sad little dogs managed to get inside and are now sleeping on my floor. though when they first came in our 2 yr old german sheperd was shaking and quickly jumped on my bad and cuddled up to me. It was so cute. I am glad he wasn't dirty though hehe.


Storm really hit here around 5 AM. At least Chinga's rugged up in his stable and my dogs accompanying me in my bed.


----------



## apachewhitesox

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Storm really hit here around 5 AM. At least Chinga's rugged up in his stable and my dogs accompanying me in my bed.


 
Yeah it hit here about 5 AM too and I just haven't been able to go back to sleep since. Our dogs usually aren't allowed inside but because they weren't dirty or wet they were allowed today. I can see my horses out the window looking miserable. I also have to go to work in this if the bridge doesn't flood.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

apachewhitesox said:


> Yeah it hit here about 5 AM too and I just haven't been able to go back to sleep since. Our dogs usually aren't allowed inside but because they weren't dirty or wet they were allowed today. I can see my horses out the window looking miserable. I also have to go to work in this if the bridge doesn't flood.


I'm guessing my comps cancelled tonight? Haha.


----------



## TaMMa89

Stay safe and warm in your storm!


----------



## apachewhitesox

ChingazMyBoy said:


> I'm guessing my comps cancelled tonight? Haha.


Where are your comps?

Yeah I hope to stay inside and dry away from it. That may not happen with work though, I just hope the thunder and lightning don't start up again while I'm working outside. It has happened to me before.


----------



## Stan

I am doing my bit to get the million but I doubt I will live to see the day it happens. What is more important is I survive to see the Australia, New Zealand rugby game this weekend As A Kiwi my money is on Ausie


----------



## Reiterin

I hope you stay safe in the storm.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Yay it wasn't raining at work but I had dressed for the cold and I got really hot while working. There was also only the two of us doing the full stable. Cleaning stables, putting them on the walker, feeding them all and cleaning all the spelling paddocks. It may not seem like much but it takes forever with only two people. 

It is meant to storm again this afternoon though.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Went sailing (competitive racing) and we had an incredible time and got awesome results!


----------



## Chestnuts73

Welldone ChingasMyBoy........I hate stormy weather because it means i can't ride


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

We had a 1st and 3rd.
+ I got thrown up on...


----------



## Reiterin

The farm I'm 'sitting' for had a young horse go through a fence. Good times! Horse is ok, just some minor scrapes that ripped off some of the hair but no real wounds. Luckily! Broke the hotwire and crushed the 'woven-wire' fence. 
Happened sometime after they left but before I got here. So I didn't see it happen, or _Why_ the stupid horse would do such a thing. *sigh* fillies!


----------



## Reiterin

Since I can't edit my last post to add images, I have to add a whole new reply.


----------



## Sunny

So, I've _finally_ decided on my and Sunny's Halloween costume. I think we're going to go as Greek Goddesses! We'll both have toga-ish white sheets, gold hair spray in our hair/mane/tail, and I'll wear a vine headdress and I'll braid vines and grapes into Sunny's mane. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chestnuts73

Sounds nice sunny .......sorry to hear that reiterin


----------



## cowgurl

Loving this awards company, they are GREAT!

I just needed a small number of buckles and no one wanted to help me.

Kira, at Showtimeawards http://www.showtimeawards.com/products helped me out and saved my hide with my club.

I promised her I would post this to say THANK YOU!


----------



## PintoTess

Did good at my show  judges are racist to pintos lol! Hopefully I'll have my recently acquired FROSTINOSS out and about sooner than I thought as well  she's perfect for an OTTB. already has natural carriage and is looking good although she got here a bit sick looking after 24 hrs on a truck but the change over 2 weeks is amazing!!


----------



## apachewhitesox

PintoTess said:


> Did good at my show  judges are racist to pintos lol! Hopefully I'll have my recently acquired FROSTINOSS out and about sooner than I thought as well  she's perfect for an OTTB. already has natural carriage and is looking good although she got here a bit sick looking after 24 hrs on a truck but the change over 2 weeks is amazing!!


 
I really want to see pictures!!!!


----------



## VanillaBean

PintoTess said:


> Did good at my show  judges are racist to pintos lol! Hopefully I'll have my recently acquired FROSTINOSS out and about sooner than I thought as well  she's perfect for an OTTB. already has natural carriage and is looking good although she got here a bit sick looking after 24 hrs on a truck but the change over 2 weeks is amazing!!


OOOH! yay you got her!


----------



## Can He Star

Cool^^^


----------



## PintoTess

No pics for a bit now... I'm on my iPod since I don't have access to a laptop now...! I SHOULD have my own soon so I'll see  not promising


----------



## VanillaBean

cool, can't wait to see her!

Just so you know, I think top boots and shorts look pretty hot, too! lol


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

VanillaBean said:


> cool, can't wait to see her!
> 
> Just so you know, I think top boots and shorts look pretty hot, too! lol


I rep this look all summer, or shorts and vollies to ride in.


----------



## Barrel Baby

just bought my horse a BADLY NEEDED riser pad...she has really dipped withers...cant wait to see her tommorow!!!!! Angel forever <3


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

My mother just found my BlackBerry.
It has been ran over + we've had mega storms.
It's 100% working + in great condition.


----------



## CalienteCalcetines

ChingazMyBoy said:


> My mother just found my BlackBerry.
> It has been ran over + we've had mega storms.
> It's 100% working + in great condition.


Crazy. 
My iPhone was dropped by my (then) 3 yr old and the screen shattered (from about 2' off the ground. Ran over?! And still works!


----------



## Reiterin

My friends were fed up with their cell/mobile service... so while on the phone to costomer service they went out to the road in front of their house - where they were re-paving the road - and asked the construction workers to run over their phones with the steam-roller((?) or one of those heavy equipment things) the phones still more or less worked. (not sure if they _actually_ sent and recieved calls, but you could turn them on and click buttons and use functions) That was about 10 years ago. Nokia. The Finnish kick butt!


----------



## Sunny

Nokia phones were freakin' durable! My first phone was one.


When I woke up this morning, my phone told me it was June 2, 2031. :shock: :lol:
Blackberrys are too smart for their own good. Lots of glitches.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I didn't expect a SmartPhone to still work.. 
I was shocked. HAHA.
Love my BlackBerry.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha just had an 'epic royal ride' (spoken by me and my friend lol)! Me and my friend went and rode in our costumes and my mom gave us a photoshoot! I can't really post any pics because I shouldn't put pics of her on the internet for the public. Still though, it was SO much fun!!!


----------



## Reiterin

^^ sweet!


----------



## PintoTess

Well I didn't get into the course I applied to At AG college.but I've got another course I can go to there so I'm doing that....


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Took a bad fall today . Now now feeling so great + possible bad hand injuries.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

Grace rockin her hott cooler.


----------



## PintoTess

That's a sexy look Gracie  lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

What will we all do with our live if this reaches 1 million?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reiterin

I'm sorry you didn't get your first choice pinto.

I hope you're ok chingaz.
and lol... I think we'll strive for the 2 million mark. but we're a long ways off. I'm not going to worry about.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thanks, no riding or sailing for a while -_-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chestnuts73

oh sorry to hear that.....OH WHAT no riding what will u do know LOL


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Chestnuts73 said:


> oh sorry to hear that.....OH WHAT no riding what will u do know LOL


It's more of a fact that I have some of my most important competitions coming up which I really needed to get the training in for.

Frustrating, but I know many people who would jump at the chance to ride Chinga. :lol:


----------



## Chestnuts73

Frustrating, but I know many people who would jump at the chance to ride Chinga. :lol:[/QUOTE]

Not trying to make it sound ok (coz its not) but at least Chinga can still get the exercize and it is good you are letting them


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Chestnuts73 said:


> Frustrating, but I know many people who would jump at the chance to ride Chinga. :lol:


Not trying to make it sound ok (coz its not) but at least Chinga can still get the exercize and it is good you are letting them [/QUOTE]

It will only be my coach and my friend who I recently worked a brat pony for - when she fell off and broke her wrist. Revenge? I think so.


----------



## Chestnuts73

Well i hope you will still be able to compete!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

owie hit a barrel today and now my leg's all swollen up


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

My hand is too! HAHAHA.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^haha owch! What happened to you? the stupid barrel got in my way, it clearly thoght it was a bowling ball because I hit it with such an impact that the stupid thing fell over lol


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Horse spooked. Rearing, bucking, carry on - got thrown straight onto hand = very bad bruising.


----------



## Chestnuts73

Horses can be so dangerous but yet we love them with all our heart LOL!!!!! and I hope you two get better


----------



## Gallop On

We jumped our highest jump. And sine we dont have an English saddle, it was BAREBACK    I've never taken lessons, or had a trainer, so this is epically awesome  

(it doesnt look high until your running up to it...)









(Bad landing, but still )








^^^And yes, *sigh* he hit the pole


----------



## PintoTess

I just want to ride my horses... But I have to go to school  I'm going to see how much a back protector costs this afternoon. I'm getting a bad back from riding. And I don't want that. I cant take my horses with me next year to y new school but at least I will see them on weekends. It pit me off going but I was told to get my priorites straight.


----------



## Sunny

Just finished nearly two hours of studying for math.

Now I have to study for sociology, and then English...

Le sigh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

lol Gracie pretending to be a big tough guy (girl?)


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Haha, naw. Gracie. 

Anyone else got a big weekend planned?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Horse spooked. Rearing, bucking, carry on - got thrown straight onto hand = very bad bruising.


 owch! Gotta hurt! It was funny when I went up to my p.e. teacher today saying 'hi, yesterday I was galloping my horse and ran into a barrel so my leg's really bruised now and I can't wear my brace.' she says 'you ran into a barrel?' me: 'yes my horse turned too close to it' teacher: 'your horse doesn't like you?' me: 'I guess not' lol jk she loves me <3


Chestnuts73 said:


> Horses can be so dangerous but yet we love them with all our heart LOL!!!!! and I hope you two get better


 true true, but yes we love them  Thanks


Gallop On said:


> We jumped our highest jump. And sine we dont have an English saddle, it was BAREBACK    I've never taken lessons, or had a trainer, so this is epically awesome
> 
> (it doesnt look high until your running up to it...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bad landing, but still )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^And yes, *sigh* he hit the pole


 that's so awesome! Without a trainer you said? That's so cool! I love jumping bareback I did it yesterday! Hope your horse's back is softer than mine :/



Sunny said:


> Just finished nearly two hours of studying for math.
> 
> Now I have to study for sociology, and then English...
> 
> Le sigh.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 oh funness. I had a music test today and I had to write an essay (on riding my Cheyenne). 


VanillaBean said:


> lol Gracie pretending to be a big tough guy (girl?)


 aww haha Chey thinks she's tough too  Well actually she usually is... Cute picture!


ChingazMyBoy said:


> Haha, naw. Gracie.
> 
> Anyone else got a big weekend planned?


 hmm...Riding on Saturday, movie/swimming with a friend on Friday...Church on Sunday...oh yeah there's a big fair/tack sale this weekend so I'm going on Saturday I believe.


----------



## beauforever23

Just started my new job  teaching and being a barn hand. I love all the horses I get to work around. Yes! That includes cleaning stalls and watering and feeding, it's so fun!


----------



## VanillaBean

Uhmm

I think I'm having a lesson, FINNALY and then on Sunday I am going to Youth Group. Yay! fuuuuuun weekned


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^sweet I have youth group tonight 

beauforever23: That's awesome! I work at the place where Cheyenne's kept, mucking, watering, such and such. Gotta love it! It's funny I avoid dog poo when I see it on the ground and I'm like 'aww gross' and then I go and fill tractor bucket with horse poop and I don't even blink lol I love your avie btw!


----------



## Gallop On

I got a English saddle today!!! Now, I have to relearn how to ride... switching from bareback (and a ocasional Western ride) to English isnt to easy... I didnt realize it was harder to jump in an English saddle, then bareback! When the people brought the saddle over for me to test ride, I put it on, and went to a jump, that we had jumped a _billion_ times bareback, and figures, the only time poeople watch me jump, I get un seated from the English saddle... But hey, My first times riding English! So Im preparing for hours everyday learning how to trot and canter (the hardest part for me) Then, re-learning how to jump... Im so happy


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I was supposed to sail - but my hand put that off.

Thursday Night: Family dinner - shall be interesting.
Friday Night: Soccer with the best friend.
Saturday : Going to a sailing party at night - horses in the day.
Sunday : Group catch up. Sleep.


----------



## Stan

Anything to keep it going even if I have no worthwhile comment but just keeping it going is a worthwhile comment on its own


----------



## Can He Star

Wish me and pinto tess luck at out comp this weekend


----------



## Reiterin

^^ Good luck!!


How are we supposed to get to a million posts when we don't even have close to a million "views"? =P


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Can He Star said:


> Wish me and pinto tess luck at out comp this weekend


 good luck you two!!


----------



## Chestnuts73

Goodluck  keep us posted on how you go


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Goodluck.


----------



## Gallop On

Haha, just taught my horse a new trick  When I say "hug" and lean against his shoulder, he wraps his neck around me, giving me a hug  I LOVE that boy <3


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Chinga does this too. He does it automatically! It's so cute, I taught him to do it by command now <3.


----------



## Gallop On

Yes, he does it by command too, its so awesome


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Naw. Chinga also gives kisses and other things!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Gallop On said:


> Haha, just taught my horse a new trick  When I say "hug" and lean against his shoulder, he wraps his neck around me, giving me a hug  I LOVE that boy <3


 whoa how'd u manage that?! Teach me so I can teach Chey-Chey!! (oops too demanding, sorry. PLEASE can you teach me? lol)


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Cheyennes mom said:


> whoa how'd u manage that?! Teach me so I can teach Chey-Chey!! (oops too demanding, sorry. PLEASE can you teach me? lol)


My horse naturally (sook) knows it - but another one I taught was I got a treat and guided his head 'around' and told him hug than gave him the reward. That's the simple explanation anyway.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^haha sweet I'll have to try on Saturday when I go to clean poop lol


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Haha  Awesome. 
We're getting closer to 1 million..


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Nine hundred eighty-six thousand three hundred sixty-six (9860 366) more posts after this one. 

Keep this count down going!

*9860 366*


----------



## Cheyennes mom

9860365 posts to go 

Here's a picture of me and my friend 'galloping into the sunset' in our Halloween Gymkhana costumes


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

9860364.

Oh wow, that's awesome. My horse would freak out. Mega. with that !


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^yeah the ponies did awesome!! Satyra, my friend's horse (the black one), is totally used to being dressed up, she does movie projects all the time but it was Cheyenne's first time! She did amazing considering! But then again she's an oldie, she's got expirience. Still though, I'm proud of her  It was only my second time wearing a dress while riding and it was so cool!!! We felt so epic! lol


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

9860362.

Naw! I think Chinga would get use to it - after I got hurled in the dirt..


----------



## Cheyennes mom

9860361

haha I almost got thrown that day but that was because Satyra (black horse) bucked and Cheyenne bucked back at her (but Satyra wasn't actually bucking at Cheyenne) and I didn't have a saddle horn to grab onto so I grabbed her neck and mane lol My only thought was 'I'm NOT coming off this horse, I'm NOT' lol

wanna go on chat?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Cheyennes mom said:


> 9860361
> 
> haha I almost got thrown that day but that was because Satyra (black horse) bucked and Cheyenne bucked back at her (but Satyra wasn't actually bucking at Cheyenne) and I didn't have a saddle horn to grab onto so I grabbed her neck and mane lol My only thought was 'I'm NOT coming off this horse, I'm NOT' lol
> 
> wanna go on chat?


9860360.

Sure!


----------



## Reiterin

Amazing costumes!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

9860358.

Keep.
The.
Counter.
Going.
People.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

9860357

Reiterin- thanks! We've changed our ideas like 10 times in 2 months lol this is our final one I think though lol

ChingazMyBoy- sweet I'll meet you there


----------



## Sunny

Post somethingoranother.

Watched the trainer ride Sunny today in the arena! She was a doll.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

9860355 posts left 

Made a new thread  Please check it out! http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-tricks-101132/#post1207993


----------



## Reiterin

I am so ready for halloween. my favorite holiday. I don't have any real plans for it, but it doesn't stop me from enjoying it! =)


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^haha awesome! My friend is having a Halloween party and i'm dressing in my gymkhana costume haha I'll be tripping all over myself that dress is SO long!! I'm gonna see if I can find a pic of me in the dress I can post on here...that one I posted didn't really show my dress much.

9860352


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

9860351

Life can't get much better than this!


----------



## haleylvsshammy

Umm... 9860350

We have our 4-H State Show this weekend and I'm excited to show! Wish me luck!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

9860349

I'm trying to learn Black Beauty on my Saxophone by ear and I'm trying to write out the music lol this is fun


----------



## Reiterin

you know... it would look like we were progressing faster if we were actually counting down from 1 million rather than 10 million.

986349


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Got back from my first group lesson on Pumpkin. So proud!

Nice costumes!

9860347


----------



## sana

9860346

I am eating a chewing gum!  I haven't been active on horseforum :-/


----------



## VanillaBean

Off to Adams to get a gullet kit for my saddle


----------



## TaMMa89

Hmm... what's that count?


----------



## VanillaBean

Just started a new thread...Please read! http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/gracies-story-*-pics*-101202/


----------



## Chestnuts73

WOW cool story


----------



## apachewhitesox

Well I haven't been on here for awhile. I have been so busy with my formal which just passed on Friday night. I will put some pictures up later too.


----------



## Reiterin

TaMMa89 said:


> Hmm... what's that count?


No one really knows. They just blindly subtract one number from the previous post without doing the math or even looking at what they're writing.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

9860339 (I think)

omg today I met Mallory and Caleb from Heartland!!!!!


----------



## VanillaBean

Omg! How????? I would kill to be you right now!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

VanillaBean said:


> Omg! How????? I would kill to be you right now!!!!!!!


 At the local fair thing! They were there and I got to get their autograph and a picture with them! I even talked to Jessica Amlee, how cool is that!! And then for the picture it looks like us three had been friends forever, it's so cool!!! New record for the most famous people I've met lol (I haven't met many clearly )


----------



## Reiterin

> 9860339 (I think)


I give up!!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

HAHA, I did once do the counting for how many posts left.

6 More Days till I compete.


----------



## VanillaBean

Cheyennes mom said:


> At the local fair thing! They were there and I got to get their autograph and a picture with them! I even talked to Jessica Amlee, how cool is that!! And then for the picture it looks like us three had been friends forever, it's so cool!!! New record for the most famous people I've met lol (I haven't met many clearly )


 That is soooo cool!


----------



## Reiterin

ChingazMyBoy said:


> 6 More Days till I compete.


 
Good luck. have fun.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ChingazMyBoy said:


> HAHA, I did once do the counting for how many posts left.
> 
> 6 More Days till I compete.


 good luck and have a good time! I have the halloween fun gymkhana on Sunday! yaay (not today, like the sunday after) I'm so exited!


VanillaBean said:


> That is soooo cool!


 Ikr!! I'm so happy I got to meet them!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

It's Dressage.

I have so much to do + I have a lot on that weekend. Eh.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

just batted for the first time in about 5 years just now! I'm going to be so sore tomorrow!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Just accidentally blocked Facebook on my laptop..


----------



## VanillaBean

Yesterday I rode the biggest spook pf my life (on Grace...) at a PIG. The one she sees EVERY day.

Mares.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Just accidentally blocked HF as well...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## winstonsgrl

My horse likes peppermints.


----------



## Gallop On

Haha, so does mine  And Sugar Cubes, and an occasional piece of chocolate, and Lemon drops, and apply flavored jolly ranchers and etc... but he doesn't like carrots... weird...


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Cheyenne's hurt again! She was limping today. The weird thing is that she was limping in the arena when I was riding but she didn't when I showed her owner and then when I led her back into her pen she completely stumbled and when I took off the halter to let her go she was totally fine walking to her food. I'm so confused! We think it's in her hooves but we have no idea what it could be. Her hooves are still a bit long, the farrier did a terrible job last time. But horses her age are supposed to have SO many problems, Cheyenne is doing better than the 12 y.o. at the barn. I'm scared!


----------



## winstonsgrl

Really? My horse will eat almost anything. lol


----------



## VanillaBean

Cheyennes mom said:


> Cheyenne's hurt again! She was limping today. The weird thing is that she was limping in the arena when I was riding but she didn't when I showed her owner and then when I led her back into her pen she completely stumbled and when I took off the halter to let her go she was totally fine walking to her food. I'm so confused! We think it's in her hooves but we have no idea what it could be. Her hooves are still a bit long, the farrier did a terrible job last time. But horses her age are supposed to have SO many problems, Cheyenne is doing better than the 12 y.o. at the barn. I'm scared!


 Yikes. I hate when horses come up lame. Though I have been pretty luck *knock on wood*. Sheena has never taken a lame stpe since we have had her (almost 8 years.). Hope Chey gets better.


----------



## Sunny

House sitting for the BO this weekend! Too excited.
That gives me three extra days at the barn, plus money! What could be better? :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

VanillaBean said:


> Yikes. I hate when horses come up lame. Though I have been pretty luck *knock on wood*. Sheena has never taken a lame stpe since we have had her (almost 8 years.). Hope Chey gets better.


 I hate it too. Wow you're lucky! Chey just got her shoes off a few weeks ago and the farrier did a super crappy job with her hooves after so that's probably just the problem. My friend was out there today and she says Cheyenne wasn't limping around her pen so she'll probably be fine. Her owner says she'll be fine for the gymkhana on Sunday, too. I'm exited for that! I won't ride her for a while just to give her a break, if my friend's right about her being better than it shouldn't matter but I'll let her rest a while just incase. Maybe I'll just lunge her Saturday and make sure she's alright for Sunday. I'm sure she will be.


----------



## VanillaBean

That's good you'll still be able to go to the Gymkhana. I've never been to one...what are they like?


----------



## Gallop On

I just recently got an English saddle, and have been riding in it alot. Jumping in it that is. And now, lol, I can barely walk, my back hurts so bad for some reason...  lol, its horrid.


----------



## Sunny

The BO gave me free range to ride any of her horses while I'm house sitting! I'm too excited. I'm riding as soon as I get out of class tomorrow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rocky pony

Happy for both the above posts on this page!
I miss riding English, I'm too poor to buy the new gullet and girth for my dressage saddle to make it fit my mare...poo. lol

And that sounds really fun, Sunny!

Man, I'm worn out! I spent way too much time putting off riding (due in part to external influences I won't go into, hah...) so I decided to get up early (for me) every day and go ride every morning before work. Well, today was my day off so I got some extra riding time in, and man, if I was sore before, I feel like I've been hit by a bus! But it's awesome, we're making progress and I'm proud of us both. It feels good to be getting serious about working with my mare because she's awesome and I know we're gonna go places. I just wish I could afford a trainer, I'd really like to properly pursue an actual discipline, and my current education goes about as far as tiny little bits from nearly every discipline out there...which does not make for one big discipline we can actually compete in, lol...


----------



## Reiterin

_Psych_ is on tonight!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

4 assignments due tomorrow :S better get cracking...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> 4 assignments due tomorrow :S better get cracking...


Same !


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha sucks for you two I only have 2 assignments to do tonight. Though one is a whole ancient history essay rahh that is annoying me.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Oh, that must suck Apache  

Done them all! Thank godness. Time to relax and sleep


----------



## apachewhitesox

Yeah it's nice to be done. I am not happy with the job I did on my ancient history but I was having a hard time finding information because every new thing I found contradicted the last thing I read. So frustrating.


----------



## Gallop On

Im home schooled, so no homework


----------



## VanillaBean

Gallop On said:


> Im home schooled, so no homework


 Haha me too. Don't you love the lack of homework?!:lol::lol:


----------



## VanillaBean

Sorry for the double post, but I have to share pics of our new calf! She was born last night. So cute!! (and the last picture...gracie....such a goober!)


----------



## Maeras

Frogs! 

...

Okay, that was random. :lol:


----------



## Gallop On

VanillaBean said:


> Haha me too. Don't you love the lack of homework?!:lol::lol:


Haha, yeah its epic. I hate it though... homeschooling that is. Its dull! Accept being able to ride and hang out with my horsey whenever


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Jazz Band concert tonight! I'm so exited, I've got a solo!


----------



## VanillaBean

Gallop On said:


> Haha, yeah its epic. I hate it though... homeschooling that is. Its dull! Accept being able to ride and hang out with my horsey whenever


Yeah... I get to ride like whenever I want . But I hate the lack of so socialization
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On

VanillaBean said:


> Yeah... I get to ride like whenever I want . But I hate the lack of so socialization
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same! Its really boring alone. It has its cons, and it has it pros!


----------



## VanillaBean

Yeah...Agreed! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I rode Sheena today and she transformed into a high level dressage pony! It was so cool!


----------



## Reiterin

Cheyennes mom said:


> Jazz Band concert tonight! I'm so exited, I've got a solo!


congrats! have fun!


----------



## Sunny

I rode the trainer's horse tonight, and it was the first time I have ridden a non-gaited horse in over two years!
It was wonderful to trot, but man- it was hard! 
The horse had a slow, slooooow trot, so that made it even more difficult!

But it was nice to be able to trot and post.
We even popped over some crossrails. He loves to jump!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sana

My class fellow's uncle passed away :-/ Rest in Peace young man....


----------



## Katesrider011

It's wet, cold, and raining. I hate rainy days when I have classes.


----------



## Sunny

I don't have classes on Friday, thankfully!

I'm back at the BO's house. Had a great morning!
Woke up and fed the horses in the back, went on a trail ride on a lesson horse, watched the trainer ride Sunny, and then I rode her! She was a love. I just kept her at a walk in the round pen, but she was perfect. She has a perfect stop!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

OMG! Just got a 96% on my Chemistry test! WOOOOT!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ugh new embarassing moment. Jazz concert last night and we were doing one of our songs that I have a solo in and this one guy totally went through the rests in HIS solo which cues me for my solo and I missed my cue for the solo and we had to stop the song and do his solo again. So he again goes through the rests and I get SO confused and end up just trying to make music on my saxophone cuz I lost my place in the piece. The Trumpets and Clarinets got confused for the guy's solo and then got confused again cuz of my solo and it was a nightmare.
the rest was great though, we played three more songs and they turned out amazing.

It's raining. Darn. I was planning to go see how Cheyenne's doing today. Her owner says she still seems sore and there may be some bruising in her hooves. What could I do about it? I'm going for sure tomorrow evening and I'll probably give her a cold hosing but I don't know if that'll do anything really. She should be fine soon anyways but still I wanna do SOMETHING. Her owner's putting stuff in her feed that's supposed to help. Apparently she can still go in the gymkhana which is a relief, I was looking forward to that.


----------



## MethowHorses25

Oh i feel so bad for you! I'm in orchestra and our songs thankfully havent had to be stopped before 

ITS POURING RAIN!! ughh well i shouldnt expect anything different i do live in the pacific nw after all... hopefully it wont be raining on halloween!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^yeah it was pretty not fun.

Same here it's terrible, always raining here but today it's really raining. Yeah rain on Halloween isn't too fun. I'm not going out this year but my family is and lots of other people too. And the arena's totally messed up now cuz of all the rain. Not that I can ride anyway, what with Cheyenne lame. She should be almost better. I wouldn't know, I haven't been out since Tuesday. Tomorrow I'm going to see her


----------



## Sunny

Raining here, too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

is it raining everywhere or is it just me? Stupid rain, always spoiling our fun.


----------



## Chestnuts73

It was raining last night but i live a while away from you guys


----------



## Reiterin

must be raining everywhere. or almost everwhere. Raining here too.


----------



## sana

Have a headache..feeling sick... :-/ have a fever...


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^aww sickness seems to be going around. My mom's sick and I've been coughing a lot the past few days and I keep losing my voice! grr

Get better soon!!


Ring Stewardessing at tomorrow's horse show  Get me some 2012 points lol


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Had a tick on me today = trip to hospital.


----------



## VanillaBean

I have an 8:00 lesson this morning. Ughhhh. So tired......


----------



## Gallop On

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Had a tick on me today = trip to hospital.


You went to the hospital for a _tick_? Lol... around here theirs billions of them, And I've had like 20 of them on me in my life time... (Ewwwwww) But still...


----------



## Gallop On

VanillaBean said:


> I have an 8:00 lesson this morning. Ughhhh. So tired......


Thats early... Uber early :O


----------



## Sunny

About to go feed the horses, then probably going to go on a trail ride on one of the lesson horses, Tiki.

It's cold this morning! The high is 66.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

going to the show to volunteer in a bit  Gymkhana tomorrow! So exited!!!


----------



## VanillaBean

Well, getting up so early was worth it. Best lesson I have had with Gracie!!


----------



## Reiterin

^^ that's great! congrats.


----------



## haleylvsshammy

Had the State 4-H show last weekend and I did great! I got 6th out of 10 in Hunter Hack, 3rd out of 20 in pleasure(!) and 10th out of 21 in Equitation!!! I'm so happy I placed in equitation because I totally messed up the pattern! Yay! Great day, but I wish it was a little cooler. C'mon Arizona, COOL OFF ALREADY!!!!!


----------



## MethowHorses25

Wow good job!! 3rd out of 20 in pleasure  nice job!!


----------



## Gallop On

haleylvsshammy said:


> Had the State 4-H show last weekend and I did great! I got 6th out of 10 in Hunter Hack, 3rd out of 20 in pleasure(!) and 10th out of 21 in Equitation!!! I'm so happy I placed in equitation because I totally messed up the pattern! Yay! Great day, but I wish it was a little cooler. C'mon Arizona, COOL OFF ALREADY!!!!!


Sorry, I may sound stupid but whats Equitation?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Gallop On said:


> You went to the hospital for a _tick_? Lol... around here theirs billions of them, And I've had like 20 of them on me in my life time... (Ewwwwww) But still...


Paralysis tick, and it was affecting me really badly. *sigh.
It had also been on me for quite a while before I noticed..


----------



## apachewhitesox

oh no hope you feel better Chinga they are nasty. Lucky I have never had a tick on me let alone a paralysis tick I have seen the effect they have had on animals.


----------



## sana

Cheyennes mom said:


> ^^aww sickness seems to be going around. My mom's sick and I've been coughing a lot the past few days and I keep losing my voice! grr
> 
> Get better soon!!
> 
> 
> Ring Stewardessing at tomorrow's horse show  Get me some 2012 points lol


Thanks  Feeling much better now


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Gallop On said:


> Sorry, I may sound stupid but whats Equitation?


 it's a class where you have to walk, trot, canter and sometimes hand gallop both ways of the arena. It's judged on the rider's seat and how she/he controlles his/her horse. They might be asked to perform an individual pattern or to back up. That's how we do it at my shows anyways.


gymkhana tomorrow, ahh!!!


----------



## VanillaBean

I have snow. Alot of snow. Before Halloween. UGH!


----------



## Reiterin

just rain here. no surprise!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

gymkhana was decent today... It really shouldn't even be called a gymkhana more like just games. Cheyenne's hooves were still hurting her so she wasn't in such a great mood (she totally forgot about it when we were in the arena though) and the bridle her owner lent me didn't end up fitting so I had to use my own with the bit that she hates. When we were in the ring she reared up once and kept spooking at my friend's horse which is really strange, they have been fine for all the weeks we've practiced. 
You probably won't reconize these games but:
Costume Class: 1st/? (won in prettiest)
Pony Express Relay: my team was made up of a whole bunch of beginners and then me (I'm an advanced beginner I think, the others were like...first gymkhana beginners and didn't know what they were doing) and one good adult. So we lost that one 3/3
Mug Shuffle: 3/3 again it was the same team as last time.
Big T Race: 2/8
Pairs Ribbon Race: 4/10 me and my friend rocked except that our ribbon was shorter than the rest and it was damp (making it break easier) and it was already ripped. We got out when Cheyenne lifted her head which was pretty dumb
Musical Mats: 6/7 it was dangerous, I had three people go one one mat at once and of course I was the one who ALMOST made it but someone completely butted infront of me, spooking my horse.

So it was an alright day. Cheyenne was NOT in a good mood though. She half-reared in the arena at one point and she was chewing her bit the whole time (she hates that bit) and pawing at the ground and being a brat, but whatever.


----------



## VanillaBean

That's too bad it didn't go as planned, C_M.,...


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^yeah, thanks. next year. I'll have more expirience with gymkhanas and Cheyenne won't be lame and stuff.


----------



## Reiterin

We Won Our Curling Game!!!
First game my team has won all season, so far (4 games) One game we tied, but. Woot! \o/


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Assessment. 
Enough said.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Played a Quidditch tournament for school today. I am the newest and greatest seeker of the century


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

This is what us Australian's do when bored. ^^


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Haha. It was for charity! Not totally useless  But yes I have to agree


----------



## beauforever23

I am going trick o treating with Beau today... but I don't know what to make him  I totally forgot to make something.... He's a bay... anyone have any cheap ideas??


----------



## Sunny

Halloween party at the barn today!

It starts at five so I'm going to get there around 3:30 to get myself and Sunny ready.

There's a costume contest, then a cookout, and then a bonfire.
Can't wait!

Finally got all of the things needed for our goddess costumes. There will be lots of pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sana

OMG! I bought two little chicks!! I bought 1 actually. The story:
My class fellow came running to me in school at hometime and said, "Sana!!! Look! I got some ~~~" I didn't get the last part. I had a very strong feeling it would be a chick  And guess what...it was! And it was all pink (they dye them :-/ ) and she said something like, "You want it?! Okay, keep it" And later said before she left, "take good care of it!" I was like... O_O ANUSHEY!!! (my class fellow's name) MY MOM'S GONNA KILL ME! SHE DOESN'T WANT ANY CHICKS AROUND!! But. eh...I couldn't say it, she was gone. I showed it to many people, and my sister disliked me getting it and then later, we took it back home and my cousins who come with me back home, the second youngest who is in Grade 7 is super duper excited and wants to keep them, but, unfortunately, there are cats roaming about in their garden and home. My nephew got an allergy due to these chicks, but we decided to keep them till they can jump out of a cardboard box. then we will send them to our other chickens who live in our other home. I am planning on getting another one. It won't be dyed and it will be something like a silkie chicken you can say. I really want one like that.  If I can keep two why not three? 

The two chicks that I have, one is pink and the other is golden brown-ish. Pink's name is Chicky (actually when we were smaller, we bought a chick which was pink and its name was Chicky) and the brown's name is Chocky (we had another chick with Chicky and its name was Chocky) 

Sad thing is, Chocky dislikes Chicky very much. It pecks its eye or its wing :-/ I don't like him for that. I might give it to my class fellow, if someone if willing to take it in. And I am worried about the weather problem, its cold and I don't want them to die. There is no mama hen :-/ I think buying more chicks might solve this problem. 

Please pray everything works out perfectly fine  My nephews are staying for the night and they could get coughs and blocky noses if they come near chicks. Prayers that nothing like that happens and everything stay perfectly fine and my nephews and brothers and sister, and mom and dad and my grandmother's sister (who is sick and is staying with us) and me and our workers and workeresses, we all stay fine and no harm comes to us through the chicks and this weather and the changing of weathers. AAMEEEN!!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

beauforever23 said:


> I am going trick o treating with Beau today... but I don't know what to make him  I totally forgot to make something.... He's a bay... anyone have any cheap ideas??


unicorn and you can be a fairy
persian princess
clifford the big red dog
harry potter
hippies
keepers of the ring (or whatever they're called from Lord of the Rings, the cloak guys on horses lol)
bed time (just cover in sheets, wear pj's, slippers, have a teddy bear, etc)

here's a video that's good for costume ideas:


----------



## Reiterin

Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Disappearing for a week or two.
Exams/Assignments/Horses.
Bye!


----------



## Can He Star

happpy halloween


----------



## Reiterin

good luck chingaz. see you!


wow! only 9 trick or treaters total. all night. back in my day there were kids every where!


----------



## VanillaBean

^^ I got none...Guuess that's what I get for living in the boonies! lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I ran out of candy to give out lol I had to give out granola bars  Then again, I live in the city not the country (unfortunately)


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Anyone feel like proof-reading my Geographical Issue Report? hehehe.


----------



## beauforever23

I ran out of candy and had to run out and buy more. Oh my god we had a lot of trick o treaters. Oh also I got a new blackberry today  I love it already!!

Beau went trick o treating as a tiger. I bought colored hair spray and it came out awesome!!! I can't wait to post pictures but, my camera is no where to be found so I think I left it at the barn  The spray came off so quick and it was just so fun


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I have a BB too


----------



## beauforever23

I used to have one before this one but I got rid of it. Finally got it back, so happy!


----------



## Philippa

Hey watched the funniest video today. Funny Horse Falls - YouTube


----------



## Sunny

I don't find any of those falls funny, especially not the first one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ziggylbaby10

Funny!


----------



## Sunny

-sigh-

Trolls, trolls, trolls....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Going on vacation and Cheyenne's gonna be SOO bad when I get back. Today I lunged her and she was bucking, rearing, bolting, cutting, etc. etc. Stupid weather keeps changing and I haven't ridden her as much as normal cuz she's lame so everything was driving her bonkers. Oh well. She was great at the end of all the static. I feel so expirienced dealing with that though lol just kidding, just kidding


----------



## Reiterin

I didn't find those falls funny at all. many of them looked really bad.


----------



## beauforever23

Wow none of those falls are funny. I actually cringed at a lot of them.


----------



## Paintlover1965

Just viewed the falls vid and most looked painful! I did, however enjoy the ones where the rider did more of a creative dismount and landed on their feet. I like to think those don't really count as falls!


----------



## VanillaBean

So...what is everyone's favorite songs?

Mine is Mr.Saxobeat by Alexandra Stann
Second is In the Dark by Dev
Third is It Girl by Jason Derulo

The list goes on and on.....


----------



## apachewhitesox

Last day of school today well lessons anyway. I only have 4 days left then I am free from High School yay!

Also Pepper is leaving tomorrow and I think I'm going to cry cause I will really miss her. Then I also think well she will help build a little girls confindence and be her buddy. I can't decide  or


----------



## Reiterin

^^ congrats on finishing high school!

I'm sorry you're losing Pepper, but I'm sure her new girl will love her.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Yeah I'm pretty lucky the person is my riding instructor and I go to her place occasionally so I will see her sometimes.


----------



## Reiterin

What would have happened if Dorothy had followed the Red Brick Road???


----------



## apachewhitesox

^^ I have no idea, what would happen?

Funny moment this afternoon. I was riding Sammy and decided I wanted him to go through a little shallow stream that was at most half a meter wide. Everytime we went over it he decided it must be jumped becasue he didn't want to step in it. His reaction was funny because he would spend a good 5 minutes trying to decide whether he would jump it or back away from it lol. He had me laughing the whole time I could just imagine the look on his face.


----------



## Reiterin

haha - I always wonder that when watching the wizard of oz.. she follows the yellow brick road but it starts out from a swirl with a red brick road going ....some where! I want to know where the red brick road goes dangit!


That's funny about your Sammy. Horses are so silly that way.


----------



## sana

Happy! Excited!  Can't wait for tomorrow's party!!


----------



## MethowHorses25

haha Reiterin thats a good question! i've never thought of that before...
ughhh im so tired of school. Being a freshman is so much work


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

If anyone has BlackBerry messanger - PM me and I'll add you.


----------



## Reiterin

My Curling team won another game!! Woot! That's two wins in a row. (though I think we just got lucky)


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Trying to do homework. HorseForum keeps distracting me though...


----------



## beauforever23

I had a professional photographer come out yesterday to take pictures of me and beau. I cannot wait to get the pictures back. I'm so excited!!


----------



## Reiterin

^^ Oh how exciting. that's always fun.


----------



## VanillaBean

Had the best ride today! *On Cloud 9*


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

A week out of Exam Block.
Stress is on.


----------



## sana

Have two pimples on my face....  One is large, but, kind of hides behind my glasses.. I..am..going..to..kill..my..class..fellow.... 

She told me that my face didn't have any pimples and I said Thank God it doesn't and she said, i hope you get pimples on your face, then laughed and I said, I HOPE NOT! And now I have two pimples on my face...


----------



## TaMMa89

Congrats, Reiterin.

Don't worry, Sana. Pimples are just a normal part of teenage and even later years.


----------



## sana

TaMMa89 said:


> Congrats, Reiterin.
> 
> Don't worry, Sana. Pimples are just a normal part of teenage and even later years.


Thanks, they are a smaller now, which is awesome!


----------



## Reiterin

TaMMa89 said:


> Congrats, Reiterin.
> 
> Don't worry, Sana. Pimples are just a normal part of teenage and *even later years.*


 
Thanks!

and

Tell me about it!


----------



## Sunny

Just landed my first real job!

And, of course, it's at the stables. :lol: 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reiterin

^^ congrats!!!!!


----------



## myhorseriesen

oh my goodness i just got the results for my first show season and i took first in my divition! yay, also i get to go to a fancy banquet dinner!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

man my pony is craaazyyy!! Haven't ridden in about a week and a half and she's bonkerz!! Had to gallop her around like 4 times just to get her a bit tired. and I lunged her before that!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Back from NZ! Gave the pony a bath: nice and shiny


----------



## Can He Star

hello everyone.....
(havent said hi in a while)


----------



## Sunny

About to go take an exam in biology.

Had my "training day" at the stables yesterday morning! It's going to be a lot of work, but I can't complain. I couldn't ask for a better first job than one working with horses.

I am in charge of feeding 2-3 times a week, and it takes about two hours each time.
I'm ready to start! First day is tomorrow. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Congrats on the job, Sunny .


----------



## Sunny

Thank you! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorseriesen

ya, sunny!
good luck!


----------



## Sunny

Thanks to all who congratulated me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

Just got home from an EXAUSTING 5 days working at the Equine Affaire. SO happy to be home!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Cheyenne was sooo good today!! I lunged her for a while working on her responses. There were NO fireworks, and only a little throwing her head in at me! She started licking and chewing and her ear was to me and her head was down so I let her come in to me and after that she did EVERYTHING I did!!! My friend got a video of it, it was soo cuuute!! I love my girl


----------



## haleylvsshammy

^Yay! Congrats!

I'm very happy. I had a show on Saturday and I came home with high point! Yay!


----------



## Chestnuts73

^^wow congrats both of you  
this is probably a dumb question but anyway here goes..........
does anyone know how to find out out your horses pedigree i have a TB so it would have to be doccumented somewhere? 

p.s i didn't start a thread coz i was just interested and don't care if i don't get an answer


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Exams are over.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Chestnuts73 said:


> ^^wow congrats both of you
> this is probably a dumb question but anyway here goes..........
> does anyone know how to find out out your horses pedigree i have a TB so it would have to be doccumented somewhere?
> 
> p.s i didn't start a thread coz i was just interested and don't care if i don't get an answer


What's your horses name? I can give it a shot!!


----------



## VanillaBean

Chestnuts73 said:


> ^^wow congrats both of you
> this is probably a dumb question but anyway here goes..........
> does anyone know how to find out out your horses pedigree i have a TB so it would have to be doccumented somewhere?
> 
> p.s i didn't start a thread coz i was just interested and don't care if i don't get an answer


Go to Pedigreeequery.com or Allbreedpedigree.com.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haleylvsshammy said:


> ^Yay! Congrats!
> 
> I'm very happy. I had a show on Saturday and I came home with high point! Yay!


 thanks she was sooo good! She'd followed me before, but she had never completely joined up before. I could run and she'd trot behind me and I could sharply turn to her rump and she'd to a fast turn on the haunches to me, it was SOOO adorable!!!
That's awesome congrats!! What type of show was it?


Chestnuts73 said:


> ^^wow congrats both of you


thanks a lot


----------



## Reiterin

This is a random thread and I _still_ haven't been able to think of anything to write in days. - Is my life really that boring?


yes. the answer is yes.


----------



## Sunny

Don't worry, mine is too!

The boring, repetitive life of a college student.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

So happy! I got Grace to walk over a tarp!!! She llooked like she was about to fall asleep, too. I guess she really does trust me now. (to an extent!)


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Nice job VB! Sounds like she is improving leaps and bounds. 

Great ride on the horse this arvo. First time in 2 weeks and he did well


----------



## tonyw1

A million? You can probably get 10000 over the years, but a million?

--------
Tony W.
shun knives


----------



## sana

Headache....Severe headache.... :-/


----------



## sana

Oh! and SKYRIM HAS BEEN RELEASED!!!  SOOO HAPPY


----------



## Sunny

Skyrim has been out for a week! I bought it for my boyfriend for our anniversary. 

And Tony, we already have over 10,000. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sana

Sunny said:


> Skyrim has been out for a week! I bought it for my boyfriend for our anniversary.
> 
> And Tony, we already have over 10,000. :wink:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 :lol: Yeah! I played it a lot of times! and its nice to see somebody else knows about it, here


----------



## Sunny

I don't know if any of you have "liked" Dover on FB, but you should if you haven't.

They have Tuesday Trivia and Fun Friday contests every week, and I only entered about 4 before I won one! I won a pair of SSG winter gloves that are $29.90! All for giving a fact about Hickstead! :lol:

And they even included a hand written "Congrats" card in the box.

I love Dover!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

One of my new contests alert!! It's called 'Helmets!!' all you have to do is post pics of you riding in your helmet and you may win! Please check it out! 
If you don't want to enter, I'm looking for a co-judge, so pm me if you're interested!
thanks!


----------



## Chestnuts73

ChingazMyBoy said:


> What's your horses name? I can give it a shot!!


 

Her name's lucy 
Thanks 

thankyou vanilla bean


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Bump lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reiterin

I'll get to see my horse almost every day this week! Woot! Been so long since I've _really_ been able to work with her.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

It's official- the only thing Cheyenne spooks at is the measuring thing to see how many hands horses are, goats and donkeys. haha I did a whole bunch of de-spooking stuff with her today and she didn't even blink. Well she did blink, but it was a blink that said 'why are you putting me through this?' haha


----------



## Chestnuts73

WOW no one has posted 4 like 4 days OMG i think we have finally lost the plot LOL.........^^LOL good on you and Cheyenne haha....We had our last PC rally 2day and my pony tried to roll with me on top 2ce :lol: was a good day though


----------



## VanillaBean

This thread is never going to reach 1,000,000 reps. Sad, very sad.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I got my awards today!
4th High Point Champion!! yaaay!! This was for the year's bunch of shows  My first year, I don't think fourth is too bad...


----------



## Chestnuts73

^^ man you are having sooooo much more success than me right now LOL
welldone if thats your first year than ummm......... WHAT!!!!!! congrats any way  you are on fire lately LOL


----------



## Sunny

Second time this week I've had to feed in the pouring rain! My goodness, it's rough.

On the plus side, Sunny is feeling better!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Chestnuts73 said:


> ^^ man you are having sooooo much more success than me right now LOL
> welldone if thats your first year than ummm......... WHAT!!!!!! congrats any way  you are on fire lately LOL


 haha thanks  I love my girl

So today my friend made my try cantering bareback...Eventually I gave in with a lot of arguing lol I was nervous because Cheyenne's so forward, it's scary haha
The first time I nearly fell off but the second actually worked! I'll keep trying later


----------



## Can He Star

sounds like you lot are having fun lol

only a few more days till i get xrays hopefully!


----------



## VanillaBean

Can He Star said:


> sounds like you lot are having fun lol
> 
> only a few more days till i get xrays hopefully!


Why X-rays? Waht happened?


----------



## Gallop On

Hoping my boy doesn't have stomach ulcers, or another sickness...


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Can He Star said:


> sounds like you lot are having fun lol
> 
> only a few more days till i get xrays hopefully!


 Haha yep lots of fun 
What did you do??


I'm so glad my friend is actually accepting my help now. She just started leasing a bratty horse at the barn and she's still a beginner. She used to get mad at me every time I tried giving her advise, but now she's actually asking me for it, and letting me help  Lately, she's been asking me to ride the horse (since I used to take lessons on him before I leased Cheyenne and he was fine for me. and also I'm much more expirienced.) and she can watch what I do and stuff. I'm so happy bout that.

Tried my bareback canter again haha I got off balance at the end and banged my leg on Cheyenne's boney withers. owww haha On the good side, I did it longer than I did yesterday...


----------



## Chestnuts73

^^ c wat i mean it is soooo not fair LOL.......Welldone though thats awesome.
O what did u do Can He Star? hope everything is alright  
hope everything went alright with you aswell gallop on 

ONLY bad thing about owning horses is cleaning out their yards LOL
mostly coz i might leave my horse in there while i doo it and right when i finished he would knock over the wheel barrow LOL silly boy


----------



## DuffyDuck

Ahhh see thats why I love Livery, I only muck out on a sunday muahaha gives me more time to ride and play


----------



## Gallop On

DuffyDuck said:


> Ahhh see thats why I love Livery, I only muck out on a sunday muahaha gives me more time to ride and play


I muck out like once in every 2 weeks... takes forever though. Right now their manure is piled up hig enough to walk over then fence. :wink: And what is Livery anyway?


----------



## VanillaBean

If anyone is good at confo critiques, I have a thread to crit my TB mare. Please Check it out!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

Yippe. Our retard president just lifted the ban on horse slaughter in the US.

I wouldn't even have a problem with it if the feed lots weren't such awful places, and if they weren't starved and tortured.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

So horse forum.
I will have red hair.
As of monday.


----------



## Sunny

Our wonderful president just lifted the ban on slaughter. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Nah... I've been kind of sick for 2 weeks soon. Just a sore throat and a bit risen body temperature every now and then. I'd be more than willing to give up that condition and be back normal healthy myself again.


----------



## haleylvsshammy

Anybody here in 4-H? Did anybody attend National 4-H Congress? It was lots of fun!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ugh, honestly?? Cheyenne has ANOTHER problem with her hooves? first she had her shoes taken off so she was soft on her feet, then she got huge bruises from the barefeet, and now that's better and she gets a rock bruise. What next?


----------



## Chestnuts73

poor cheyenne!!!
OMG only 9 days left of school well until holidays WOOOO HOOOO!!!!
this yr has gone sooo quick


----------



## moomoo

Why hello


----------



## VanillaBean

Finally found Grace's free walk button. Yay!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Chestnuts73 said:


> poor cheyenne!!!
> OMG only 9 days left of school well until holidays WOOOO HOOOO!!!!
> this yr has gone sooo quick


 yeah  She's better now though yaay I rode her bareback in the field a while  My bareback stuff is coming along finally! I can trot fine and I didn't get to do my canter today but I've now cantered the length of the arena three times and I've been able to jump bareback for a while which is SOO much fun!

So I've been riding for about 4 years and I have a friend who's been riding for most of her life and today I was told that I had a better understanding with horses than she did!! Whaaattt??? I'm soo happy!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

My cat almost pushed my $550 camera of my table... not a good idea.

Good to hear Cheyenne is better!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^uh oh, is your camera still working?
Thanks, I'm glad she is 
The pony in your avie is SO cuute!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Thank you  That would be Pumpkin, the brat  

Yeah, it's all good, I caught it as it was about to fall. Heart attack :S


----------



## Can He Star

VanillaBean said:


> Why X-rays? Waht happened?


 well im not sure as yet but my tb has got something wrong with his hock.... arthritis maybe.. i will find out soon. 

lol gotta love waiting on xrays to see what the future holds. anyways all i can do is hope and wait i guess. buts hes still galloping around and hes not lame but when we had the vet do flexion tests their was definately something there.


----------



## VanillaBean

Can He Star said:


> well im not sure as yet but my tb has got something wrong with his hock.... arthritis maybe.. i will find out soon.
> 
> lol gotta love waiting on xrays to see what the future holds. anyways all i can do is hope and wait i guess. buts hes still galloping around and hes not lame but when we had the vet do flexion tests their was definately something there.


Oh gosh, I'm so sorry. I hope he will be ok. How old is he?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Thank you  That would be Pumpkin, the brat
> 
> Yeah, it's all good, I caught it as it was about to fall. Heart attack :S


 haha no kidding good thing you caught it!


----------



## Sunny

Hope your horse's X-rays come back clean, CHS.

I am done with ALL of my Christmas shopping! Yay! And I managed to do it under $500!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Can He Star

thanks sunny 

vb- i think he will be ok. he is a very strong horse and the vet said his muscle tone is helping him. he is nine this year.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

So young! What a shame. I hope he is all good.


----------



## VanillaBean

Well, hopefully he will be fine. He's still a baby!


----------



## Gallop On

Dude, I sooooo love Rusty! We have finally gotten to the point where I can _gallop_ him bareback, with _*only*_ a single rope around his neck, and he behaves better like that than with a bridle! Galloping bareback, with nothing between you and the horse is a feeling I wish I always could hold with me.

And to think, when I first got him he bucked, and reared, and had never been rode bareback, to galloping bareback, with no bridle or halter, and not one single ****y attitude.

I think I've fallen for him all the way now... he holds my heart <3


----------



## dedebird

thats such a sweet story gallop on ! i love my horse too he was the reason i stoped riding for a long time but when i came back he was like a new horse hes my baby boy now! best horse ever


----------



## Sunny

Got my new guinea pig yesterday! He's so much easier to handle than my other pig!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Naww. I have always wanted a guinea pig. But I have a feeling we have enough pets as it is  

Did half our lesson bareback today. Pumpkin did so well.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Gallop On said:


> Dude, I sooooo love Rusty! We have finally gotten to the point where I can _gallop_ him bareback, with _*only*_ a single rope around his neck, and he behaves better like that than with a bridle! Galloping bareback, with nothing between you and the horse is a feeling I wish I always could hold with me.
> 
> And to think, when I first got him he bucked, and reared, and had never been rode bareback, to galloping bareback, with no bridle or halter, and not one single ****y attitude.
> 
> I think I've fallen for him all the way now... he holds my heart <3


 Aww cuute!!! I hope I can get that way with Cheyenne someday 


PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Did half our lesson bareback today. Pumpkin did so well.


 ooh fun!! I'm working on my bareback too, trying to canter. Soo much fun!!


----------



## Gallop On

Yay for bareback


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I'm feeling so festive! I love Christmas! Me and my friend are going to ask the BO if we can decorate the barn


----------



## Mdawn

Early Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Here's an idea: 

Decorate the thread with Horsey Christmas pics!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^haha good idea! I'll try to take some when I go out today!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Here's my Cheyenne today  She looks so young in this picture!


----------



## beauforever23

Oh boy!! Christmas photos you asked for? :shock:

















and saving the cutest one for last


----------



## Stan

ChingazMyBoy said:


> So horse forum.
> I will have red hair.
> As of monday.


 
All I want for christmas is some hair  and I won't mind if its red:shock:


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Hail, a thunderstorm and heavy winds headed to my place now... It has already started raining -_-


----------



## Can He Star

pmb22 hopefully itll die down and wont be too strong

well i am going to get xrays in one hour. reallly nervous. i think he will be ok though..... i think.... i hope


----------



## VanillaBean

What's the story, CHS?


----------



## Gallop On

Ahh, stupid rain, and mud >.< Go die somewhere.

Haven't been able to _really_ ride since like 2 weeks ago. And I am having withdraws!

We've been babysitting some dogs, so right now, we have 8 dogs... their all a pain in the butt, especially when you leave your horse out to eat grass, and they chase him, and he runs on the porch, and your mother freaks out, and the world crashes down... :lol:


----------



## Sunny

Final exam today, and two tomorrow. After that, no class until January 9!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

Ah, had the BEST LESSON EVER on Grace yesterday. She was AMAZING! I love that little horse so much. Can't wait to start showing her!


----------



## Can He Star

awesome vb

well he is missing some cartliage in his hocks and his stifles didnt get a chance to develop properly by the looks of it.. ha typical racehorse... anyway he will be able to still compete quite fine at dressage and even jumping.. i was suprised! he isnt allowed to jump grand prix or anything but its not like i was ever going to jump that high anyway. 

overall i am *extremely *happy ...... it just means he gets the best care now and a few injections in his hocks and stifle once or twice every year. nothing i cant manage.


on another note..... ITS MY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Sunny

Happy birthday, and glad it wasn't anything too serious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

Happy Birthday!

Glad there's nothing too serious going on there.


----------



## VanillaBean

lol we posted almost the same thing, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny

Great minds think alike!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Happy belated birthday, Can He Star .


----------



## VanillaBean

Aww, you said my mind was great! =)

lol


----------



## Can He Star

thanks sunny vanila bean and tamma.

yes i am very happy that he will be able to still compete him.


----------



## Gallop On

Happy Birthday 

Ah, took a spill from my horse today. We landed the jump and as soon as his feet his the ground, he started bucking, and I was still leaning over a tad bit, so low and behold, I fly off over his neck... Thankfully no one was watching :lol:

After I flew off we did some grid work, and oh my word, figuring out how long their strides are, is a pain! I was doing two strides, then a small jump, and I got off probably 10 times adjusting it for him... finally, I ended up with 18 feet between... WAY small! I didn't know he would have such a tiny strides! Oh well...


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

That's great news! And happy birthday


----------



## Can He Star

thanks pmb22 and gallop on


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I wish the arena wasn't frozen, I really wanna work on my canter bareback, but I can only walk/trot because the arena is half frozen and the field is all slippery.


----------



## VanillaBean

Atleast you have an arena.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^true...do you not? That must suck.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Yay!! It's been ages since I've been on here my computer wouldn't let me on this webiste but it's all fixed now. It's nearly christmas too Yay!!


----------



## Samstead

Speaking of arenas I wish we could use our outdoor five people and five horses isn't all that fun. I mean we all n
Know-how to handle our selves and our horses and the horses get te idea too ( although Lucy WAS trying to play"follow the leader on Saturday) but it's just inconveiniant. Especially doing a serpentine with on person changing across the diagonal and someone else doing circles at the end and another two doing differant gaits..:?


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Pony Club camp all week. I wasn't riding, I was only photographing and setting up.. but boy am I tired.


----------



## VanillaBean

Cheyennes mom said:


> ^^true...do you not? That must suck.


 Correct. It does, but you learn how to ride "outside the box":lol: I Event so its good to ride on uneven terrain and stuff.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^that's good that you can use it to your advantage


----------



## Sunny

House-sitting for the BO again! Having a great time. Sunny has been a good girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

If anyone has me on fb. 
They would know I'm dying because there is an Elvis impersonator a couple of houses away. SOS?


----------



## VanillaBean

lol CMB!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

It didn't stop for ages. 
Almost died. 
I swear. -_-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Samstead said:


> Speaking of arenas I wish we could use our outdoor five people and five horses isn't all that fun. I mean we all n
> Know-how to handle our selves and our horses and the horses get te idea too ( although Lucy WAS trying to play"follow the leader on Saturday) but it's just inconveiniant. Especially doing a serpentine with on person changing across the diagonal and someone else doing circles at the end and another two doing differant gaits..:?


I know what you mean! But it's good practice for your horse in the long run.. and for you, keeping on your toes! At least the riding isn't mundane  But you can always ride around the property until it becomes a little less crowded. I'm lucky to have a few trails around my barn 

As long as you're riding!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Getting CheyChey used to the barn. Omg she's, like, clostrophobic or something!


----------



## Samstead

Cheyennes mom said:


> ^^that's good that you can use it to your advantage


What's good? Who can use what to their advantage?


----------



## Samstead

Skyseternalangel said:


> I know what you mean! But it's good practice for your horse in the long run.. and for you, keeping on your toes! At least the riding isn't mundane  But you can always ride around the property until it becomes a little less crowded. I'm lucky to have a few trails around my barn
> 
> As long as you're riding!!


Would have if I could have but it was a lesson (I don't have my own horse, wish I did, Lucy is my coach's horse) and it's a small barn and our outdoor was flooded or frozen or both ....stupid west cost. Gotta love living in a rainforest


----------



## Can He Star

lol i love your avatar cheys mom


----------



## apachewhitesox

Well we had a bit of a scarey day at work today when the guy who breaks in the horses was on the quietest horse a 3 yr old colt. I didnt see it but apparently he got bucked off landed in front of the horse and got stood on. 

Everyone thought he had seriously hurt his sternum(sp?) but nothing was broken he's just going to have to have some time off work. 

I don't know what happened but I'm going to guess he pushed the horse to hard and it reacted though I'm kind of suprised because he's the most laid back horse there. 

At the risk of sounding nasty I'm kind of glad he got this reality check (though it probably didn't effect him) I'm glad he isn't seriously hurt but with how cocky he is and how much he can be an a**hole to the horses he kind of deserved it.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

VanillaBean said:


> Correct. It does, but you learn how to ride "outside the box":lol: I Event so its good to ride on uneven terrain and stuff.





Samstead said:


> What's good? Who can use what to their advantage?


 VanillaBean had said this (quoted above yours) so I was replying to what she said


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Can He Star said:


> lol i love your avatar cheys mom


 Haha thanks me and my friend were playing around with our horses a bit  I also put mittens on her ears at one point but i didn't get a picture of it  oh well haha


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Riding my horse. 
Loljks, watching Gossip Girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I finally cantered a whole lap of the arena!! yaayy!!! 
Here's a vid of me cantering, it's not the whole lap, it's actually a kinda short vid haha but anyways I'm so happy today!! I just made a critique thread for it too if you'd like to say something 




_


----------



## Samstead

Ugh I can't sleep. Do horses have this problem? Hmmm I wonder.....


----------



## TaMMa89

Ouch.

I don't know about horses but insomnia isn't that fun. Hopefully you manage to get your rest, Samstead.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Does anyone want to meet me on chat?


----------



## Can He Star

my horsies so cuteeeee


----------



## tempest

Merry Christmas, Feliz Navidad, Mele Kalikimaka, Joyeus Noel and many more everyone!


----------



## lubylol

For once in my life I'm not excited about Christmas. -sigh-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Can He Star

merry xmas everyone


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Merry Christmas to you and all your four legged friends 
Hope you have a great time with your friends and family


----------



## Samstead

Gaaaah! New waterproof ariats for Christmas!
http://www.ariat.com/English/Women/Footwear/PaddockBoots/HeritageBreezeZip.html?color=CHOCOLATE
Those are them except mine are black.


----------



## Samstead

Whoops these are them actually
Paddock Boots Heritage III Zip Paddock H2O - Ariat


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Just wanted to say that I had a wonderful time with my horses yesterday. :smile:


----------



## sana

Have a blocked runny nose... :-/ Not so runny right now... Thank God! 

Well, today is my sister's friend's sister's wedding. I am invited and hopefully I'll be able to go there  My whole family is invited. Not sure if bros are going. Probably they won't have anything to do there... or anybody to talk to there... My brother's wife is invited because the bride works in the hospital my bro's wife works in..I think..But, anyway, pray I have an awesome time and that I look good....  

OH! And I got a new lipgloss!!  Its orangish brownish... needed that one for a dress of mine.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Had an amazing ride on Cheyenne yesterday!
...In the pouring rain... for two hours... with a new bit... on a horse that hates water...
Anyway lol It was great, I was trying out a new bit that her owner had recommended for me and she was totally collected the whole time on a VERY loose rein!! It was soo great!!
Her owner texted me after saying that she was spying on me through her house's window and that I looked awesome and that I was going to kick butt when show season comes back  haha yaay!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I got to ride in an indoor arena today yaay!! Not only that I was riding two horses: Cheyenne AND Reeba-Dodge! Chey did awesome like normal, I decided to work on her canter turns as if we were going around barrels and poles so we did that and she did great, and then Cheyenne's owner asked me if I'd ride Reeba for her because she was talking to a friend. So I agreed. Reeba-Dodge is a cattle penning horse so her turns are spectacular!! Her owner gave me a short lesson on turning on Miss Reeba and man that horse can turn!! At one point I was loping and I wanted her to turn when we reached the end of the arena so we didn't ram into the fence and she gave the sharpest turn I've ever seen! I wasn't ready for it so I got a bit off balance but it was incredible!!


----------



## Can He Star

my horsie today.. he was such a good boy


----------



## lubylol

Today will be my first time riding western in over a year and a half!!!!! (Except hopping on a troublesome horse in western) I'm so excited 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Can He Star

^ niceeee


----------



## lubylol

Cowboy did awesome  we cheated and jumped a few times though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

Rode Sun today and she was great. Rode outside of the arena and she was very well-behaved. Apprehensive, but willing.

Also got her winter blanket ordered today! Hope it fits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Aww everyone seemed to have a great time with their horses this week  cheyenne was alright today, not amazing, not bad. Just sorta normal. The barn owner came out and told me I looked awesome today though so I guess that counts for something haha


----------



## legyield768

Rode Pie yesterday and he was a doll. I actually got a few good sitting trot strides! Then I just hung out with Callie, gave er a nice long groom and hand walked her in the arena. Hope everyone had a good new years!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

HAPPY NEW YEAR HORSE FORUM.  

Little late though, sorry! 

God, I love my horse - his actually so much happier now that his moved. Yay.


----------



## TaMMa89

Hmm... feeling a bit like having a cold. I hope not.

Hopefully everyone had a great New Year.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

aww cold's going around again! Get better everyone! I've caught it too.  Anyway, I'm finally earning the trust of a really nervous horse at the barn! yaay!! She doesn't trust anyone except her owner, she's had a lot of bad expiriences I guess, she's head shy and if you wear a ball cap she will do anything to get away from you. And guys, she doesn't like guys either. Poor girl, but today she actually let me hug her! Like on her neck beside her head!! Talk about improvement since she was bought!!


----------



## PintoTess

I haven't posted here in a while. My new TB is awesome and almost got all the basics down pat.Tess is amazing although today on our ride if my hands were big enough I could strangle her! State Dressage in 13 days


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Best of luck!

Gave a friend a bareback lesson yesterday. Very proud of them both


----------



## Cheyennes mom

good luck PintoTess!
Pumkinzmybaby- that's exciting, I love giving lessons  I'd like to do it when I'm older but so far, I don't think people would trust a teen with their kids on big animals haha 

AAH gymkhana next weekend!!! The first one of the year! Yaay!!! I'm so excited, I'm actually going to run this time, the last three gymkhanas have been terrible: First one, it was my first so of course I was just trying to figure stuff out and I got disqualified for three events because I didn't know what I was doing haha. Second: On my second run I was catapaulted into a giant metal fence. Of course I wouldn't run after that, for one I was scared, for another I HURT like heck!! I got on obviously but it was mostly walk trot sometimes canter for the rest of the events. Third one, I was still scared from falling the last time so I just trot cantered the events and slow galloped back. Fourth shouldn't even count as a gymkhana, it was for halloween and it was basically just fun games with teams and stuff. The games were abnormal and I had no idea what to do in most of them so I cantered those haha
But I'm not scared this time so I'm gonna run!! I'm so excited! I'm not expecting to do too good though because I have some TOUGH competition! This one girl just won BC Heritage Finals then her horse died and now she has Cheyenne's owner's best barrel horse who had also just won many events in BC Heritage....I don't stand a chance on them, but at the fun gymkhana (it shouldn't be even counted for a gymkhana as it was just little games) there were a LOT of new kids. But they might be going in Novice division for now...SIGH, I'm planning on practicing today, hopefully it doesn't start raining and the arena's semi dry. Wish me luck! I haven't slept in the last week thinking about it, I'm so excited!


----------



## Can He Star

its tooooooooooooooooooo hotttttttttttttt!!!!!!


----------



## Samstead

Can He Star said:


> its tooooooooooooooooooo hotttttttttttttt!!!!!!


It's toooooooooooooooooooo colddddddddddd!


----------



## Sunny

Been a pretty good winter break. Although I wish I didn't have to go back to class tomorrow.

Looks like Sunny is going to have another month of training. Yay! Perfect timing, too. That way I won't have to be worried about riding her when school is starting back up. College is stressful stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Eugh. So over the heat....


----------



## Can He Star

Samstead said:


> It's toooooooooooooooooooo colddddddddddd!


 really?

wow its like 30 odd degrees


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Tell me about it. It is 35 degrees here, and I am lying on the couch, watching Big Bang Theory, lying on two ice packs.


----------



## Samstead

Can He Star said:


> really?
> 
> wow its like 30 odd degrees


THERE maybe but there's nothing but rain and clouds here...and to think my town has the word "sunny" in front of it's name


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

When you fall off your horse & an ambulance stops to see if your okay. Dude, I landed on my feet.

Of course, this happened to me today. -_-


----------



## PintoTess

^^ You wrote that on facebook ^__^


----------



## Can He Star

haha' lols


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I did! It was actually fantastic. Like, a mid-air cartwheel.


----------



## PintoTess

Haha Lucy had a fit on me yesterday, I think it was a snake actually, a did a rear and I bailed. Shes freaked a few times now, I know why, so I figured the best thing to do it to jump off, growl at her then get back on She learned well haha


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

PintoTess said:


> Haha Lucy had a fit on me yesterday, I think it was a snake actually, a did a rear and I bailed. Shes freaked a few times now, I know why, so I figured the best thing to do it to jump off, growl at her then get back on She learned well haha


When I rung my dad to tell him - he was like *finally* you learn how to land on your feet. :lol:


----------



## PintoTess

lol! They do funny things them TBs hey?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

He's pretty cool. But sometimes it's like - JUST. BEHAVE. for like two seconds, please? Hahha, no. He knows when it's serious - I swear!


----------



## PintoTess

Haha Tess is the same! Although she wouldn't dare do anything wrong when we are in the arena hahah. Shes learned alot in the last few weeks


----------



## VanillaBean

I love the attitudes of TB's. One minute they are scared out of their minds and the next...hey why are you lying on the ground?

Like my post if you love your TB AND his/her antics!


----------



## PintoTess

Theyre pretty amazing


----------



## Can He Star

PintoTess said:


> Haha Lucy had a fit on me yesterday, I think it was a snake actually, a did a rear and I bailed. Shes freaked a few times now, I know why, so I figured the best thing to do it to jump off, growl at her then get back on She learned well haha


did u fall off??


----------



## Chestnuts73

VanillaBean said:


> I love the attitudes of TB's. One minute they are scared out of their minds and the next...hey why are you lying on the ground?
> 
> Like my post if you love your TB AND his/her antics!


Hahaha Very very true 


----------



## PintoTess

Hey, Chestnuts73: I have a 16hh chestnut TB named Lucy lol  Similar to you!

Can He Star: Nope, didn't fall


----------



## Cheyennes mom

omg I had soooo much fun yesterday on Miss Cheyenne!! I was practicing for the gymkhana next sunday (which I'm buzzing for!!!) and I suck at pole bending so I decided, "okay, well since I'm no longer allowed in novice I'd better start practicing since I'm up againsed people who I'm never gonna beat, I wanna make sure I tried" haha so I cantered Cheyenne to the end pole and when I turned around it to weave back, she started bucking and completely flipping out! And I'm like 'you brat, what the heck are you doing??' cuz she never does that. And so I hit her a couple times and make her do it again and like the last time she bucks a bunch of times. And so I'm like alright, this is just stupid, what's your problem? And so I decided to just take her for a gallop because she had been fed oats for a while so she might just need to get out her energy. 

So I gallop her in a bunch of circles around the arena until she slows down (meanwhile my friend, who rides a VERY pokey horse, she thinks she can go fast on her pokey horse, she was looking at me in awe at how fast my horse can go lol) to a canter because she's tired so I let her slow down and I bring her back to a walk and walk her a while to let her breath.

Next I decide to do the poles again. So I just trot her to the end pole this time (meanwhile she's fighting me trying to run) and turn her and she's trying to go faster but I hold her to a trot and we do the pattern fine and I let her canter home. But when I try cantering up to the poles she starts flipping out. It wasn't bucking, but she WAS going nuts.

Then her owner (my instructor) comes out and I tell her that Cheyenne's bucking whenever I go around the last pole. She asks me to try with her watching because maybe her back's out a little or something. So I canter her to the last pole and just as I'm turning it, I realize 'this horse wants to run.' and that's why she was going nuts, I was holding her back. So I still hold her back but I give her a LITTLE rein and we go faster and stuff and blah blah blah and I come back and I just tell her owner "She wants to run. That's the thing isn't it?"
She's like, "Yep, that's the thing." I start laughing like 'wow I'm so stupid.' And anyway so my instrucor tells me to go again and keep my hands up this time because my hands were way low and she was taking advantage of me. So I go again and it was the funnest thing I'd done this year! Wait, it's just the beginning of the year...still...in a long time anyway haha 

All I had to do was shorten my reins majourly, lift up my hands, use my outside leg and let her go! It was incredible, I've never done poles that fast before!! And the amazing thing, apparently I put the poles too close together so it would be even easier during the real gymkhana!!!

AAHHH I'm SOOO excited!!!!!!! And one of the best parts: I didn't fall the whole time!! lol I once fell off when I was galloping home and I flew into a huge metal fence at a gymkhana so I've been VERY nervous to gallop for the last bunch of months...But i didn't fall at all yesterday so that's a huge reliever for me especially since our arena at home is WAY smaller than the arena at the show grounds so it's even less likely that I'll fall there. 

Well now I'm just rambling! See ya round!


----------



## PintoTess

Haha what a novel Cheyennes lol


----------



## Sunny

Sad, sad day today.

Where I board is also a rescue. A couple weeks ago four new rescues were brought in, including a BCS 1 TB gelding who was the worst I had ever seen. 

Sadly, he passed away last night. But he died in a warm, clean stall with dinner in his belly and with all the hay he could ever dream of. And he died knowing love for the first time in his life.

He was only four years old.

RIP Hartley.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

PintoTess said:


> Haha what a novel Cheyennes lol


 lol yeah...It's not obvious how excited I am is it??:shock:


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Sunny said:


> Sad, sad day today.
> 
> Where I board is also a rescue. A couple weeks ago four new rescues were brought in, including a BCS 1 TB gelding who was the worst I had ever seen.
> 
> Sadly, he passed away last night. But he died in a warm, clean stall with dinner in his belly and with all the hay he could ever dream of. And he died knowing love for the first time in his life.
> 
> He was only four years old.
> 
> RIP Hartley.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Aw that's so sad!! RIP to him


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Sunny said:


> Sad, sad day today.
> 
> Where I board is also a rescue. A couple weeks ago four new rescues were brought in, including a BCS 1 TB gelding who was the worst I had ever seen.
> 
> Sadly, he passed away last night. But he died in a warm, clean stall with dinner in his belly and with all the hay he could ever dream of. And he died knowing love for the first time in his life.
> 
> He was only four years old.
> 
> RIP Hartley.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thats terrible. At least he passed in a loving home. 

Cheyennes mom - Best of luck!! Lets hope shes ready to go like that on the day!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Cheyennes mom - Best of luck!! Lets hope shes ready to go like that on the day!


 Thanks! I'm sure she will be, she sometimes has to go to a show the day before a gymkhana and then she's still going crazy for gymkhanas haha I love her


----------



## PintoTess

Oh my gosh Sunny, how sad  

Check out my new photo thread of me and Tess doing Dressage


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Sunny my daughter rescued a horse that was barely a one on the henneke condition chart and sadly, had to have him put down one week later. She spent alot of her money and he lost his life anyway.
RIP boys, you were loved after all...


----------



## Sunny

It's very sad. He was such a sweetheart, and to think he was only Sunny's age makes it even worse. I work at the stable so I fed him about three times a week, and he had been nickering for his dinner. I really thought he was going to make it.
Oh, and guess where the BO rescued him and the others from? Another horse rescue. :roll:

Thankfully, the other three are coming around. The hackney pony is untrusting, but is slowly opening up. There is a gorgeous PerchX that is just gorgeous, and a sweet, sweet TWH. The walker was only about a 2 when he came, but he's already put on just under 100 pounds.

I have hopes for them all, and I know they'll blossom into wonderful horses. I just wish Hartley had that chance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I can now officially gallop a pole bending pattern!! Yaay!! I'm beginning to think I MIGHT have a chance @ this gymkhana!!


----------



## Sunny

Nice night at work/barn.

Sunny's next month of training starts Sunday. I asked the trainer to just work on a solid w/t/c and also trailer loading.
Can't wait to see the end result, the trainer is awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Can He Star

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Like if you think my horse is cute     

Hahhaha, kidding. BUT. Facebook moment!?


----------



## PintoTess

Another hot day down here in NSW. Glad I got the girls ridden before the heat hit


----------



## Can He Star

agreed^^^


----------



## PintoTess

Did you ride Maddie?


----------



## VanillaBean

Ahh, I'm so jealous of everyone who is riding. The ground is so frozen here that I can't do anything but lessons at the indoor every week or so. SOOO not enough. =(


----------



## PintoTess

I want snow!!!!


----------



## Can He Star

nah its blowing a gale


----------



## PintoTess

:/........


----------



## Can He Star

it was i swear^^^^


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Snow is coming tomorrow! I can't wait to ride the horses in some snow finally!


----------



## Can He Star

really wow its the oposite here


----------



## PintoTess

Just had one of them rides where I think"Wow, why the hell do I still do this?" Hahah Tess was a grub and not wanting to work properly. I still do it cos I love it!! haha


----------



## loveduffy

riding in the snow is fun as long as the snow goes quickly I have had my fill


----------



## PintoTess

Just went down and gave Lucy a big groom  She makes me feel happy just being around her. Tess gets jealous poor girl


----------



## Gallop On

YAY, I can officially take Rusty out of his pasture, where he is loose, and has no bridle, halter, or rope around his neck on, and he follows me like a puppy dog, even with all the tempting grass. Stops immidiatly when I stop, trots when I run, and slows down, all without any control over him, free will only  And I got him to lye down without ANYTHING on him either, just picked up his foot and asked him to lye down, and he did it  That horse is crazy awesome <3


----------



## loveduffy

that is some thing to brag about thank you post picutre would be nice


----------



## Cheyennes mom

alrighty Cheyenne is officially turning around barrels too sharply lol! That's good!! She used to turn HUGE circles! The downside to this is that I now have a long line across my leg from ramming into the barrel lol thanks Cheyenne, appreciate it! Haha I love my horse <3


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Yayyyyy! My double bridle just came in so I get to use it on Victress tomorrow! I'm so proud of her progress lately she's been perfect.


----------



## Can He Star

why oh why cant my freeking tb stay out of trouble!!!

i so want to rip my hair out


----------



## VanillaBean

I stated teaching Grace to do the spanish walk (Thanks for the inspiration, Ellen!) and she already knows to lift her leg and put it forward. After 1/2 an hour! She is so smart. Though I don't think I could have done it without carrots! lol


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Just spent an hour and fourty seven minutes on skype.

To one person.


----------



## Sunny

It's supposed to be below 20F this weekend. Really hoping Sunny's blanket will be here in time. She's shedding her winter coat!

The horse fair will be in my town next weekend. Excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

Yikes Sunny! It's going to be -16*F this weekend where I am...ponies will be all wrapped up!


----------



## TaMMa89

Something under zero here... well, at least we got our snow which seems to stay, finally. 

That horse fair sounds exciting.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Gymkhana Sunday! I'm freaking out so excited!!! I can tell that Cheyenne knows that there's one coming up, I've worked her around barrels and poles for 5 rides straight and she's getting so good at it! She pretty much trots to the arena everyday! She loves games  Aah but I'm so excited!! I'll try to get vids of it and show them to you guys!

The bad thing, it's supposed to snow the day of the gymkhana...that would suck...


----------



## PintoTess

Bought an expenisive bridle and have to take it back cos mum hates it :/ fml! Why is it all the nice Cost-A-Lot gear I get, mum doesn't like? hahah its so annoying! But we did just get more flooring in the float so thats a plus!

5 days until my friend comes down from QLD, then its off to Orange for State in 6 days!! Wooo!


----------



## sana

Argh! WINTERS!!!  Too coolldd!!! Ate an awesome burger yesternight!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Aah not snow!!! I hope this doesn't cancel the gymkhana! The actual thing is inside but I guess trailoering might be dangerous for some people... oh I sure hope this doesn't wreck my plans, I've been waiting for this gymkhana for a long time and I've been so excited! *sigh*


----------



## scwrl

wow i think there are more than 1,000 comments


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ 13 991 actually haha


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Yayyyy! Victress did amazing with the double bridle today. She did her tests one of the best she ever has. So proud of her <3


----------



## Saranda

I got terrified last day. After some groundwork I decided to set my gelding free to have some fun in the empty arena and let down some steam by playing with him. He started a canter, got all excited because it had started to snow, started galloping...slipped, fell, and slided for a few meters on his side, then took a moment to get back on his legs, looking so ashamed of himself. But I was shocked and afraid he might have hurt himself seriously... Luckily, he's completely ok, it was a nasty fall, but with no ill efects. Still, for a moment, the whole world froze before my eyes.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

My mood just went from super happy and excited to very dissappointed  I was so happy because cheyenne was following me everywhere today, being so cute. I fell in the snow whenshe was across the paddock from me and she briskly walked to me and started nudging me like 'hey what are you doing down there??' And I was so excited because I have a gymkhana tomorrow.
Then I get home and check my email and my mood just drops. The gymkhana's cancelled. I've worked so hard for it and I've been buzzing for it for months. Now I have to wait another month. :'( I'm not so happy. It's stupid too because the roads are totally clear and the gymkhana's inside so there's really no reason for it to be cancelled. But no, they cancelled it. :'(


----------



## VanillaBean

So sorry, CM. Will it be rescheduled?

Sherman tried to eat a hoofpick today. Half of it was in her mouth and I had to wrastle it out of her mouth. Ahh..gotta love pony mares


----------



## Cheyennes mom

VanillaBean said:


> So sorry, CM. Will it be rescheduled?
> 
> Sherman tried to eat a hoofpick today. Half of it was in her mouth and I had to wrastle it out of her mouth. Ahh..gotta love pony mares


No it won't, I have to wait another month for the next one  I was hoping that i'd be able to stop my gymkhana practicing for a while after this gymkhana cuz cheyenne seems to think that whenever I ask her to canter she's supposed to gallop to a barrel or something now so I was hoping to get some show work done but I guess not. For one thing: there's snow on the ground. Secondly I need to keep up my gymkhana work for the next one.
*sigh* I hate snow


----------



## VanillaBean

Wow. My kindle corrected wrong. Again. I lent to say SHEENA not Sherman. Lol


----------



## sana

Phew!* Good to hear your little gelding was alright, Saranda. It was Snikers, right?

Sorry to hear you mood was dropped Cheyennes mom 

Well, its extremely cold these day  We got Horse riding admission slip a couple of days ago. I'm not going because I've already done those lessons. They teach walk and trot only,  I've learned it and I really really want to do canter, but, they won't teach it because there are juniors with us too


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

<3 <3 <3.
Covers it right now .


----------



## Can He Star

PintoTess said:


> Bought an expenisive bridle and have to take it back cos mum hates it :/ fml! Why is it all the nice Cost-A-Lot gear I get, mum doesn't like? hahah its so annoying! But we did just get more flooring in the float so thats a plus!
> 
> 5 days until my friend comes down from QLD, then its off to Orange for State in 6 days!! Wooo!


chels going with you??


----------



## Can He Star

ChingazMyBoy said:


> <3 <3 <3.
> Covers it right now .


?? 
hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Well I've kinda already gotten over the gymkhana thing already haha sure I still wish it wasn't cancelled, but whatever, there's one in february. I'll be counting down the days. So far we're at 28. This'll be a loonng 28 days...

In the meantime I'm gonna let cheyenne out in the arena next time I'm out and I'm gonna see if she'll play in it haha she's so cute when she plays but her paddock isn't very big. Hopefully she will, I'm gonna try and get it on video and if anything happens I'll show you guys


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, Sana, it was Snikers who took that nasty fall. He's lucky it only injured his pride.


----------



## Samstead

PintoTess said:


> I want snow!!!!


I have snow. Come pick it up any time.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Just had a mini gymkhana with Cheyenne's owner and someone else 

I was doing a Key Race and when I stopped at the end of the poles I wasn't expecting it and got thrown. It happened fast and the first thing I registered seeing was Cheyenne's neck and I just managed to grab it when I was 7/8ths of the way off lol I only had my heel on the saddle and the rest of me was off so I grabbed Cheyenne's neck and hung there for a few seconds lol then I swung off and started cheering because I didn't fall lol And it was funny because the one thing I thought when I was falling was 'not this again' haha (Incase you haven't heard the story, I was at a gymkhana and I was thrown into a big metal fence a while ago) so it was a relief that I didn't hit the ground.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

New saddle today  !!!


----------



## rocky pony

Wooo! My mom is adopting a new horse later on this week and I'm so excited! I'm gonna work with them both to get them both a little more ready for each other. New mare just needs a little bit of a refresher course (she's a bit like riding a brick atm) but she has an awesome mind and seems nearly bombproof, really sensible and smart. She's a rescue from the SPCA near here, she came from a big herd that just got basically released into the wild for a few months where they had no reliable food or water sources so they came back in pretty bad shape. She's been with them for about a year and a half and is back doing great now, though.

Mom just needs a few reminders when it comes to riding because she only took a few lessons way back and her last horse (and only horse) was a pretty old fellow and was only okay to ride extremely lightly once in a blue moon, but he could be challenging at times both undersaddle and on the ground and she's handled my brats a lot throughout the years so I think this horse has just the right amount of challenge to really help her further her riding and horsemanship, however casual, without being dangerous or scary for her.

Plus it will be nice to have a trail buddy down the road since it seems no one I know around here is into riding at all and my barn is extremely quiet...and I'm always grateful for the opportunity to work with a new, different horse.

I just can't wait to sharing way too many photos on the forum once she arrives, lol!


----------



## sana

Awesome weather today!!  Loved it! Cool, grey-ish blue-ish sky, rainy-ish, dark-ish too, and of course awesome-ish


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Blah just got over a foot of snow. The roads are so bad that the barn owner didn't just advise us not to come, she litterally TOLD us not too, the roads are too dangerous. 

but yesterday when I went riding in that indoor arena, I was listening to Cheyenne's owner talking about Cheyenne and I've always thought Cheyenne as 24 right? Well it turns out that her owner said that the vet guesses that she's 26 to 31 years old!! I've always said that she'll live past thirty but for all we know she could've already had! My old girl, she's doing incredible!

Then her owner was talking about how she had just sold a LOT of her horses and she said, "Now I only have 2. Well, three, but I don't even consider Cheyenne as my horse anymore. She is, but she's not. She's Jess's horse. Jess has been doing so well with her and she's always riding her and Cheyenne likes Jess a lot more than she likes me so I hardly even consider her as mine anymore." I almost freaked out on the spot! haha 
It was a VERY happy day for me!!


----------



## VanillaBean

Gracie's mane is so long it is curly! I have never seen a TB with a curly mane. I can't wait to pull it in the spring.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Sick of this rain -_-


----------



## Can He Star

anyone ever had a horse that always manages to hurt itself a week before a comp??


----------



## iloverains

Can He Star - YESSS... isn't it annoying, it's like they can sense it and purposely hurt them selves.... /:

and I'm with you ChingazMyBoy


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Bit ironic if you read your username  hehehe.

Guessing its a horse?


----------



## iloverains

hahaha, i had to read your comment like 5 times, finally clicked! long day! hahah yes, rains is my horse


----------



## apachewhitesox

I know what you mean about the rain I had to clean the horse paddocks out in it. I am so over it now.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

The awkward moment - when your searching youtube and you're watching a video and your all like -

_That horse jumps like min - WHAT. _

Yeah, person on youtube. Stop trying to claim my clips as yours. Stop trying to claim my horse as yours. Stop trying to claim your the rider.


----------



## Saranda

Chingaz, have you reported that to youtube mods?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I sent them a PM asking for an explanation, I'd much rather it be solved the easy way and them be allowed to keep their own clips up.


----------



## Saranda

Let's then hope for an easy solution.  Such things are however often done by kids, who tend to be very stubborn to prove that your horse is theirs.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I can pretty easily prove his mine. I have his racing identification certificate sitting right in front of me.
I'm happy to scan it for proof.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Anyone want to meet me in chat?


----------



## Saranda

Sorry for leaving the chatroom so abruptly, my internet crashed and now I can't seem to get back in.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^that's ok, I left pretty quickly too. We should meet on there again sometime though  
Btw, I love your avatar


----------



## Saranda

Thanks.  I'll pass this to the proud hero of the avatar.


----------



## VanillaBean

*OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*I emailed Grace's trainer to ask about her and she didnt really remember her so she forwarded the email to the original owner/breeder and she emailed me and said she remembers her and will awnser all of my questions!!!!!!!!!!! AND (OMG) she said that Grace's story is QUITE THE TALE!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPP!!!*

(Please excuse excessive hyperness and run on sentence.)












*EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gallop On

VanillaBean said:


> *OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *I emailed Grace's trainer to ask about her and she didnt really remember her so she forwarded the email to the original owner/breeder and she emailed me and said she remembers her and will awnser all of my questions!!!!!!!!!!! AND (OMG) she said that Grace's story is QUITE THE TALE!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPP!!!*
> 
> (Please excuse excessive hyperness and run on sentence.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!*


I am trying to get a hold of Rusty's old owners also! And hey, if you dont copy/paste the whole story, I will be very un-happy!  Im glad for you!!!


----------



## VanillaBean

GENIUS!!!! I will when she send it to me. I will start a new thread.

Good lu k finding Rusty's owners.


----------



## loveduffy

so how is the weather were you are???


----------



## Can He Star

nice vb goodluck!!!


----------



## lubylol

The weather in Maryland has been so weird. Earlier this week is was in the 30s, and now it's about 55, and today it was scattered showers. 

Hope it's nice tomorrow, I get of out school 2 hours early due to exams. 

I gotta brush Jersey off without being killed tomorrow, and put her blanket on. She's a rescue and with the odd weather lately, the waterproof medium weight will do fine. Let's just hope she doesn't rip it -____- it took 3 weeks for it to get here and Chick's was very rustrating with customer service, and was 65 dollars. Tough-1 don't let me down!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout

hello all.. new here.. I like to chat with people and talk alot so this must be the right place for me.. but alas, I am a noob so I cant go into the chatroom yet  so I guess ill talk here then


----------



## gingerscout

also dumb question on the bottom of the list it says horses.. and carrots... how do you add horses? and what is a carrot?.. Im sorry if this has been answered.. I wasnt going through 1400 pages to look for the answer..lol.. I looked on the faq's but couldnt find any help


----------



## Saranda

If I'm lucky, then I will be able to contact Snicker's first owners - who raised him from a weanling - and get his foal-time pictures! How awesome is that!


----------



## Saranda

Hello, gingerscout! Glad you found this forum (I'm quite new around here, too), you'll find some great information and people here!


----------



## iloverains

Whoa what a freak!!! whats even the point? when i read 'Min' i kinda thought you somehow were talking to me, but misspelled Mim  hahhaa... oh dear, another long day! day off tomorrow yay


----------



## VanillaBean

Ok ! To anyone who read my extremely excited post earlier .... Go find my thread in HORSE TALK labled Grace's Story!


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPP!!!!


----------



## PintoTess

State dressage tomorrow bro!!!


----------



## LadyNeigh

good look pintotess!! I'm sure you'll do well!!


heyya everybody!! its me- probably the most annoying person on here- sorry !!


----------



## VanillaBean

®©¢♣♥°Π√≈~×÷∞±

Hooray for cool symbols!! lol


----------



## iloverains

Good luck Pinto Tess!! 

and cute horse in your DP VanillaBean, loovvveeee her colour!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Good Luck PT!!


----------



## iloverains

So, how many posts do we have?

1405 pages!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

LadyNeigh said:


> good look pintotess!! I'm sure you'll do well!!
> 
> 
> heyya everybody!! its me- probably the most annoying person on here- sorry !!


 haha welcome to my world :wink:


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Chilling outside with my new few week old silkie chicks.


----------



## loveduffy

welcome to the forum gingerscout I am still trying to find out the same anewers about the carrot ever so offen on shows up and I try to get it in the basket so far 2


----------



## iloverains

Cute chicks!!! so fluffy!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

They are! The tan one is sitting on my leg, and giving me some serious pins and needles


----------



## iloverains

hahhaa!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Aww cute chickies! I see the sun!!! Jelous!! It's so gross out here and the roads r so bad, I haveen't seen my poor cheyenne in a week! It was -23*C yesterday and I thought cheyenne was gonna freeze so I texted her owner asking if the horses were in the barn. I knew she wouldn't put chey in because she hates it so bad and freaks out when she's in there so she'd hurt herself. She said that she put three horses in the barn but the rest were fine outside. Cheyenne apparently stood outside her shelter pretty much all day in the snow! Her owner said that the weather doesn't even seem to effect her. Haha, silly girl!

Oh and gingerscout- occasionally carrots will pop up on your screen along with a message to drag them into the basket before they disappear. You can also steal carrots from other players sometimes and you can do that when a message pops onto the screen sometimes, also. About the horses, there's a button at the top beside the UserCP button that says 'Horses'. Click on that and then click on 'My Horses' and there should be a button that says add a horse  hope you have lots of fun on the forum


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

On a major high right now!!!!!!! Did tempi changes with Victress and she did them all perfectly!!! So proud of her she amazes me more and more every day!


----------



## Saranda

Any driving enthusiasts here? I've got a question, but I don't want to start a new thread as it is really no big topic (and I don't want to leave the impression of a noob  )


----------



## PintoTess

**** bad weather at state dressage!


----------



## Gallop On

*I have a question for all of you!!!* What is this type of English saddle pad called? It came with my saddle, and I cant find anything like it. It has like a pocket, for the underside of the flaps.


----------



## iloverains

How did you go pinto tess!?!??!!! and cool saddle pad/cover thing


----------



## Can He Star

gallop on - it is called a numnah. used in hack shows mainly. looks like it needs a wash!

really pt- hot or cold??


----------



## LadyNeigh

Yeah PintoTess- I think eyeryone wants to know how you got on! I hope the weather didn't make too many difficulties...:/


----------



## Sunny

Headed to my state's annual horse fair! Really excited about the puissance!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

*Ahh, the monthly update! lol*

*MY PONY IS 19 THIS YEAR! Tear. I don't know what I will do without her.*

*I dropped out of Pony Club...Too much politics and hating on my horses because they are better than everyone else's. No joke. Sheena had one the her worst days ever on a rally day and we got, BY FAR, the best scores.*

*I have the most amazing horse in the world. But everyone should know that by now! *


----------



## Stan

Saranda said:


> Any driving enthusiasts here? I've got a question, but I don't want to start a new thread as it is really no big topic (and I don't want to leave the impression of a noob  )


What is the question. Anything to get to a million replies. And no one will think you are a nobb, that is unless you drive a Bently. I drive a quad bike now, can't afford the gas for the Bently anymore. :evil:


----------



## Can He Star

VanillaBean said:


> *Ahh, the monthly update! lol*
> 
> *MY PONY IS 19 THIS YEAR! Tear. I don't know what I will do without her.*
> 
> *I dropped out of Pony Club...Too much politics and hating on my horses because they are better than everyone else's. No joke. Sheena had one the her worst days ever on a rally day and we got, BY FAR, the best scores.*
> 
> *I have the most amazing horse in the world. But everyone should know that by now! *


haha the pony clubs are a b*tchy place unless you arent very good. as soon as you get good some cant help themselves but to be mean and nasty and critisize your horses/you. hope you have fun out of pc
hahah happy birthday shenna


----------



## gingerscout

Stan said:


> What is the question. Anything to get to a million replies. And no one will think you are a nobb, that is unless you drive a Bently. I drive a quad bike now, can't afford the gas for the Bently anymore. :evil:


you ride a quad instead of driving the bentley....hows that working out for you..lol... I actually used to work for a dealership that had a couple of bentleys in stock.. and they were made by vw.. and vw does not have a good track record by alot of people.. plus I thought for something that had well over 500hp it was slow.. I drive the worlds cheapest honda.. 40 plus mpg and I got it almost for free.. people are amazed.. I cant kill it.. so I figure if it aint broke dont fix it.. going to buy a new diesel truck in a couple of years anyways once we are settled and wife is out of school


----------



## Stan

gingerscout said:


> you ride a quad instead of driving the bentley....hows that working out for you..lol... I actually used to work for a dealership that had a couple of bentleys in stock.. and they were made by vw.. and vw does not have a good track record by alot of people.. plus I thought for something that had well over 500hp it was slow.. I drive the worlds cheapest honda.. 40 plus mpg and I got it almost for free.. people are amazed.. I cant kill it.. so I figure if it aint broke dont fix it.. going to buy a new diesel truck in a couple of years anyways once we are settled and wife is out of school


I tow the float with an Isuzu Bighorn diesel. Not a good option for power up hills, and where i live it is all hills. Another disadvantage it is also auto and required a seperate oil cooler for the transmission. Diesel is around $7.03 NZD a US gallon and believe it or not a GM V8 petrol gives better mpg when towing the horses. But not for general running. For that, it is Toyota. And the Bently I told a porky for responce but did own a Jag for some years made a car out of it when I replaced the jag motor with a 327 chev.


----------



## gingerscout

Stan said:


> I tow the float with an Isuzu Bighorn diesel. Not a good option for power up hills, and where i live it is all hills. Another disadvantage it is also auto and required a seperate oil cooler for the transmission. Diesel is around $7.03 NZD a US gallon and believe it or not a GM V8 petrol gives better mpg when towing the horses. But not for general running. For that, it is Toyota. And the Bently I told a porky for responce but did own a Jag for some years made a car out of it when I replaced the jag motor with a 327 chev.


I'd imagine the 327 made it pretty quick.. a few older jags here get that treatment.. I mean jag builds a great car, but older ones seem to need mechanical work/ so they swap them out for 350 chevy engines mostly.. I do a lot of work on cars in my spare time and have a lot of friends who are mechanics.. they laugh about the fact that Im into horses as well as cars


----------



## Saranda

> What is the question. Anything to get to a million replies. And no one will think you are a nobb, that is unless you drive a Bently. I drive a quad bike now, can't afford the gas for the Bently anymore


The question is such - I've got a light draft type horse, who has been schooled for driving in the basic level and has pulled logs with this type of harness - 









, but I'm looking into trying out this type of harness, because it is cheaper to get and easier to adjust to a horse (sorry, English is not my native language and I don't know most of the specific driving terms) - 









I will get a light carriage eventually, but I was wondering, whether the second type of harness is suitable for pulling logs and such objects - 










(that's two car tires combined with a log) . Will the weight be distributed correctly and in a healthy manner, if main mass of the object to be pulled will be staying on the ground, not elevated?


----------



## Saranda

Oh yes, and I drive only bicycles and horses. I even haven't got a driving license.


----------



## Stan

gingerscout said:


> I'd imagine the 327 made it pretty quick.. a few older jags here get that treatment.. I mean jag builds a great car, but older ones seem to need mechanical work/ so they swap them out for 350 chevy engines mostly.. I do a lot of work on cars in my spare time and have a lot of friends who are mechanics.. they laugh about the fact that Im into horses as well as cars


The older jag has better styling then over the past few years.
My conversion was with a pre emission 327 imported from the states and then rebuilt. The mecnanic was into drag racing using chev engines and really new his stuff. He rebuilt the engine and transmission and when installed all of the jag bits were connected and working. From the exterior you would not know the conversion had be done except the v8 was a little lighter so a modification in the front was required to level the car. As for performance it would just take off. No wheel spin or snaking, the jag dif ratio was for their v12 which suited the 327 power and with live back axles it would bite hard and go. Also as the 327 was a high reveing V8 the transmission could be held in the lower gear longer. Made for an impressive street drag against our younger lads. Better MPG than the inline 6 also

Now to satisfy the horse folks and bring horses into the discussion Under the bonnet was hundreds of horses waiting to be set free and stretch their legs, which I did now and a gain when the traffic police were not around.
I did not tow the horse float with this vehicle, two more horses at the back pushing was just to many to control.


----------



## Stan

Saranda said:


> Oh yes, and I drive only bicycles and horses. I even haven't got a driving license.


Well you have me on the question of a harness but some other member will no doubt help with that question. :shock:

Now for the drivers licence. You will have to get one, for you never know when the oppertunity to travel to far off lands will present itself, and a drivers licence will be required.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

VanillaBean said:


> *Ahh, the monthly update! lol*
> 
> *MY PONY IS 19 THIS YEAR! Tear. I don't know what I will do without her.*
> 
> *I dropped out of Pony Club...Too much politics and hating on my horses because they are better than everyone else's. No joke. Sheena had one the her worst days ever on a rally day and we got, BY FAR, the best scores.*
> 
> *I have the most amazing horse in the world. But everyone should know that by now! *


Oh don't think about that! Cheyenne's 26-31 years old (we don't know how old) and she's still doing incredibly, barrel racing, jumping, shows...it's all I can do to think about what'll happen in the future, but I can't possibly do that right now or I'll feel like I'm acting as if she's already gone and my riding'll all be half-hearted. Just have fun while they're still here  

Today I rode in a lota snow with my friend! I might put it on youtube, I'll post it here if I get it up, who knew that falling off purposely could be so fun!! Lol the video's gonna be quite embarassing for me as I'm screaming and going quite insane, but I guess that's just kinda me...I'm not normal...  anyways, I was riding in veerrry slippery snow pants and chey had a LOT of energy and she was very bouncy too lol it was a lot of fun


----------



## Walkamile

Doing my part to get the numbers up here! 

VanillaBean, don't worry. 19 is not so old for horses. My girl is turning 23 (?) this spring. Could be 24, need to check her papers now!

Anyway, she's doing terrific, and younger horses still can't keep up or out last her.


----------



## Sunny

I dream of the day that Sunny will be considered "old."

She's already about to be four, a mare. The thought makes me teary eyed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile

LOL! Way too many great years ahead for you and her to get teary eyed just yet Sunny! :wink:

My "baby", Walkamile, is going to be 14 this spring! Good grief, time has zipped by!


----------



## Sunny

I know, but my baby is growing up! I actually DID shed a tear when I saw the trainer working with her in the round pen a few months ago. She just looked so grown up, cantering in her tack all by herself. 

:lol: Yeah, I'm pathetic.

Time surely does fly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile

Not pathetic at all! I actually cried, and I never cry, when I saw my boy being a gentleman and loading lovely for the first time in 11 years! Long story , but just this past year, finally with the right trainer, and my boy after trying to kill the trainer, loads wonderfully. Yep, I shed some tears. Of joy!


----------



## Sunny

Awweee..

I've had my share of trailer troubles! Sunny is in the middle of another 30 day training session, and one of the main reasons I wanted her trained some more was because of her not loading.

It is frustrating stuff!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile

I completely agree. Sadly, due to an accident involving a trailer and then my emotional attachment to him, progress got curtailed back than. Then, we made beautiful progress together, until the butt bar was put up and he EXPLODED! :shock: I knew I was over my head, and got the courage to speak with our current trainer about it. So glad I did. 

Funny thing is, Walka is terrific in all other aspects, and trusts me. I just needed to be trained to NOT let my emotional attachment feed his anxiety about loading. My trainer says, and I'm sure it's true, that horses are easy to train, people are hard! :lol:


----------



## Sunny

Amen! :lol:

That does sound like a rough experience. 

When I first bought Sun she had minimal trailer training. I spent a few weeks working and working on it, and she was great. Loaded and unloaded like a doll.

Last Spring, when it was time to get her shots, we trailered her to the vet. Now, Sunny is very needle shy. I mean, VERY needle shy. So, I was scared that if I took her off the trailer to have her shots, she'd be too worked up and wouldn't load back in. So I let the vet give her vaccs to her on the trailer.

HUGE mistake.

From then on she has associated trailer with getting pricked on by a stranger, so she has none of it. I actually had to sedate her to get her to load when we moved. We spent six hours trying to load her to no avail. All it accomplished was a few broken lead ropes and utter frustration. (She also flipped over backwards when my uncle tried to get her on.)

So, a quick dose of Dormosedan and a butt rope and she hopped right on! :lol:

I'm hoping the trainer can undone what I've done!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile

Ya, it's so amazing to me to see how quickly they can overcome and progress with the right trainer. And equally humbling to see that I was the "weak link"! :lol:

I can sympathize about the needle phobia too. Poor Walka is extremely so, partly I'm sure to having been a pin cushion as a foal. Had to have surgery to correct a deformity at 3 mos old. But, even that has so eased with my vet. He , my vet , is very good with him and now Walka stands like a brave gelding (though he is so very tight I think he'll pop like a balloon every time the needle goes in :shock.

But isn't it these challenging/special horses that teach us the most? That's what I have found personally.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I might have to avoid this topic for a little while guys lol I really can't think of cheyenne...you know 'going'. I've had a couple nights where I heard that someone's horse dies from old age and I cry like all night. Not fun haha


----------



## Sunny

I agree completely, Walka. Most definitely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile

Cheyennes mom said:


> I might have to avoid this topic for a little while guys lol I really can't think of cheyenne...you know 'going'. I've had a couple nights where I heard that someone's horse dies from old age and I cry like all night. Not fun haha


I know, I know. A few years back, T (my heart horse) developed these strange blistering sores all over her body. The vet took two biopsies and we waited for the results. He thought it was her immune system attacking her skin (pemphigious folleacious , I know I've misspelled it) . No cure and painful. So while we waited for the results, I cried buckets because I knew I couldn't put her through any suffering and would euthanize her. Was horrible. 

Turned out to be .......hypersensitivity to ticks among possible other things. Needed to build up her immune system and hasn't happened since. Another older mare in the area experienced the same thing, and my vet was also theirs. Saved them a ton of money!:wink:


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^that's great that they're okay now!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

put up a new video on youtube that I made


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

I just realized that Pumpkin is turning 20 this year. I've owned him for slightly more than 13 years.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^ is he the one in your avie? He's so cute!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Yeah he is  Hahaha thanks! He is a true brat though. No-one at riding would believe he is 20 because of how much spunk he has.


----------



## Walkamile

Alright Pumpkin! Gotta love those spunky oldsters.....kinda like me! :rofl:


----------



## VanillaBean

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Yeah he is  Hahaha thanks! He is a true brat though. No-one at riding would believe he is 20 because of how much spunk he has.


That's just like Sheena! Shes 19 this year and is still a wild thing!


----------



## Can He Star

hey guys

i have a free all purpose saddle if anyone wants it 

FREE all purpose saddle - All purpose - Horsezone


----------



## Saranda

Gotta love silly horsemanship injuries - I was visiting my big guy last night and tending to his hooves in the stall box (it's really big, so no problem with that), when I accidentaly dropped a bag of herbs from my inventory bag on the ground. The herbs scattered all over the place and I leaned down to grab them, just as someone on the other end of the stable kicked a bucket or something. That's when my big guy took a small step sideways, totally oblivious that my hands were on the ground at the moment...and stepped on one of my fingers. Ouch. Luckily, I won't have to part with the nail, but I will sure miss that skin that's now gone from the best part of it. He dragged his hoof off, instead of lifting it, lol.


----------



## gingerscout

we went from super cold and like 8 inches of snow to 43 degrees this morning.. and we had super thunderstorms last night.. lots of lightningand loud thunder and it was pouring rain.. with snow still covering the ground.. it keeps doing this.. no wonder everyone is getting sick


----------



## Can He Star

sold two saddles yesterday! yay money!


----------



## Turndial

booked my flight and am going to Australia (home) to visit my family finally after 5 years!

Better than that, I thought the old trail rides place I used to go to closed down, it hasn't! that's on my to-do list for Australia trip!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Yah! Posting!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Yeah he is  Hahaha thanks! He is a true brat though. No-one at riding would believe he is 20 because of how much spunk he has.





VanillaBean said:


> That's just like Sheena! Shes 19 this year and is still a wild thing!


 These two horses sound just like Cheyenne haha she's somewhere between 26-31 years old and she's the fastest horse at the barn! ...And the silliest and cutest and one with most personality haha


Saranda said:


> Gotta love silly horsemanship injuries - I was visiting my big guy last night and tending to his hooves in the stall box (it's really big, so no problem with that), when I accidentaly dropped a bag of herbs from my inventory bag on the ground. The herbs scattered all over the place and I leaned down to grab them, just as someone on the other end of the stable kicked a bucket or something. That's when my big guy took a small step sideways, totally oblivious that my hands were on the ground at the moment...and stepped on one of my fingers. Ouch. Luckily, I won't have to part with the nail, but I will sure miss that skin that's now gone from the best part of it. He dragged his hoof off, instead of lifting it, lol.


 oww!!! Had that done to my foot in flip-flops but fingers would hurt a lot more!! Not broken though?


VT Trail Trotters said:


> Yah! Posting!


 haha I love random posts like these


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Alrighty, looks like I'll be riding English for a while...tried out a new bit today which'll be nice but my collection was down to 20%...yay me, not so much. Doesn't help that the arena's frozen over now and we don't have an indoor.
Oh well! I still plan on powning at the gymkhana on the 12th!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Turndial, where about's are you going in Aus? 

Rain, rain, go away. Come again another day.

Unless you flood our school. Half way there, and if your going to keep falling, go all the way please


----------



## Saranda

Cheyennes mom - no, nothing broken. I was lucky he's quite responsive for his "Back up!!!" cues. 
And riding English is always fun, you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Turndial

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Turndial, where about's are you going in Aus?
> 
> Rain, rain, go away. Come again another day.
> 
> Unless you flood our school. Half way there, and if your going to keep falling, go all the way please


Sydney, Canberra and wangaratta
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Wet. wet. wet.


----------



## Saranda

Snow. LOTS of snow. It seems a blizzard is coming.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Turndial said:


> Sydney, Canberra and wangaratta
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Very nice! Have fun


----------



## Saranda

I had been working with Snickers for a while (couple of months) without the assistance of my trainer because of money issues. Anyway, Snickers used to fall on the forehand very much and didn't want to involve his hind legs at all, so it was a major issue in our training programme. I didn't feel we were going anywhere with that, so I gradually switched from riding to groundwork (also because he needed less exercise because of malnutrition in the stable of his previous owners), putting a stress on ground poles, elevated ground poles and different exercises to make him more supple and willing to go. Last weekend my trainer visited us in our new barn, saw us riding and complimented that he was no longer on his forehand and was involving his hind legs noticeably! Huzzah! All that groundwork really pays off!


----------



## gingerscout

Saranda said:


> I had been working with Snickers for a while (couple of months) without the assistance of my trainer because of money issues. Anyway, Snickers used to fall on the forehand very much and didn't want to involve his hind legs at all, so it was a major issue in our training programme. I didn't feel we were going anywhere with that, so I gradually switched from riding to groundwork (also because he needed less exercise because of malnutrition in the stable of his previous owners), putting a stress on ground poles, elevated ground poles and different exercises to make him more supple and willing to go. Last weekend my trainer visited us in our new barn, saw us riding and complimented that he was no longer on his forehand and was involving his hind legs noticeably! Huzzah! All that groundwork really pays off!


 Thats good  hard work pays off... also I have to say I know english isnt your first language,maybe it is, but I was just assuming from where you live, that your english is really good


----------



## Saranda

Nice to hear that, gingerscout.  English is really not my native language, but I studied in an English kindergarden, English school and an English philology bachelor's programme in the uni - hard work pays off, as you said before. 

Btw, I love your signature - it makes me chukkle every time I see it. So true!


----------



## littleredridinghood

I'm pretty new to this forum, so I don't know a lot of you and I don't have the time to read over 1400 pages lol so I'm Emily! And so far I love this forum!


----------



## gingerscout

littleredridinghood said:


> I'm pretty new to this forum, so I don't know a lot of you and I don't have the time to read over 1400 pages lol so I'm Emily! And so far I love this forum!


 welcome Ive only been here a week..but already have 4 friends.. and like 150 posts already.. it doesent take long and people are friendly


----------



## gingerscout

im having questions with what to feed my yearling.. I started a thread and no help... darn I have to go leave in an hour to go feed her again.. and I'd like to have some idea on what to do with my issue ..lol oh well


----------



## Saranda

littleredridinghood, welcome to the forum! I'm Saranda (also known as Laura in real life, lol ) and I've been posting here rather recently, but I've already learned how great and informative this forum is, and how friendly the people are! Hope you enjoy your stay.  

I suggest you bump the thread, gingerscout! But sorry, I'm no good in giving advice about feeding yearlings.


----------



## gingerscout

someone want to chat.. had a rough day would be nice to talk to someone about it..lol


----------



## Walkamile

Got to use the hose to fill the water tank today! Doesn't take much to make me happy!:happydance:


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Saranda said:


> Cheyennes mom - no, nothing broken. I was lucky he's quite responsive for his "Back up!!!" cues.
> And riding English is always fun, you'll enjoy it!


That's good, hopefully it gets better soon 
And yeah, I actually started riding english originally and took lessons for about a month thene switched instructors and went western for a whilee then rotated between the two...I haven't ridden english since...well yesterday, but before that I hadn't ridden english since the end of october so it was quite interesting for my friend to watch yesterday haha


ChingazMyBoy said:


> Wet. wet. wet.


Oh dear, I know what you mean. Today I spent almost three hours in the pouring rain cleaning paddocks. By the time I had finished the rain had leaked through my jacket and the two sweaters under that. Not fun. I am also now sore because I was trying to break ice out of a bunch of horses' paddocks so that they could walk on their gravel instead of the ice. Funn! The ice was about...two inches thick in some areas. You could say I had a busy time haha and not to mention the arena which is now snow, ice and slush all in one. Guess I won't be riding for a little while.


littleredridinghood said:


> I'm pretty new to this forum, so I don't know a lot of you and I don't have the time to read over 1400 pages lol so I'm Emily! And so far I love this forum!


Welcome Emily  I'm Jess or Cheyennes mom on here. Do you have horses?


----------



## gingerscout

I really hate the nickelodeon now.... thanks to my loving daughter... yo gabba gabba, wonderpets and spongebob all day long..... I found myself singing a yo gabba gabba song the other day.... someone help me please.. I need therapy :lol:


----------



## Walkamile

Ha! No help here gingerscout, my grandchildren have me singing the wonder pets song.....even when they're NOT here!


----------



## gingerscout

Walkamile said:


> Ha! No help here gingerscout, my grandchildren have me singing the wonder pets song.....even when they're NOT here!


 I was laughing my rear end off earlier we were watching dora the explorer and dora had to help an animal get home.. and the step before the animal went home was crossing the rainbow bridge... i was like nice lesson to teach kids...lol :lol:


----------



## Walkamile

Yes, but do you participate? I always do, saying or doing what Dora and Boots asks for. My granddaughter who is 3 gets a charge out of her nutty grandmother! I love the opportunity to be silly for them, and truth be told , myself! :wink:


----------



## gingerscout

my youngest dog is a reet reet... we adopted him thinking he was just a puppy that needed some work from the vet as he was a great dog and good with kids ( or so we thought) this dog is a can or 2 short of a 6 pack.. poorly bred, inbred I think personally...now I see why they say nothing good is free.. we took him in thinking we could get him halfway decent.. but he is a mess.. and his hips are terrible.... why do I have sucker on my forehead


----------



## gingerscout

Walkamile said:


> Yes, but do you participate? I always do, saying or doing what Dora and Boots asks for. My granddaughter who is 3 gets a charge out of her nutty grandmother! I love the opportunity to be silly for them, and truth be told , myself! :wink:


 yes.. my daughter gets soo. happy and screams.. map or boots... or dora...etc.. or bob for spongebob, or pets for wonderpets.. she jumps up and down and is super thrilled.. even if shes seen that episode 20 times.. shes only 20 months though.. so I dont think she knows they are repeats


----------



## iloverains

Just a unicorn I coloured in!  hahhaa...


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

So sick of the rain. Apparently the sky refuses to flood the school but keep raining on me...

At least I am getting Pumpkin water trained with our second 'dam puddle'. 
Training tip: Dinner ALWAYS works.


----------



## Can He Star

happy australia day my auzzie hf friends!!


----------



## gingerscout

confuscious say... he who fart in church must sit in their own pew


----------



## gingerscout

confuscious say Man who fly airplane upside-down bound to have crack up


----------



## Saranda

Saw the movie "Buck" today. Really inspiring! And boy I love watching good horsemen cut cattle. Something I won't be able to do, but it sure looks exciting!
It also had a very sad part about a dangerous colt who had to be put down because of his owners ruining him unintentionally...


----------



## Sunny

Buck was great. Very inspirational.

I wouldn't say the owners ruined him. I'd just say they inadvertently prevented him from reaching his full potential by not giving him the work and attention he so desperately needed, including not having him gelded.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, I agree with you completely, you put it much better than I did. I sometimes don't manage to express my thoughts in English as good as I'd like to when it's as late as it is now.  

It also made me think about how my horse mirrors me. We're really pretty much the same, actually.


----------



## Sunny

I agree, I loved the part about our horses being mirrors of ourselves. It really made me look into the "whys" of my horse's behavior.

On a funny note, the other day my mother told me and Sunny and I look alike. No joke. She said we have the same eyes. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Funny.  Do we look alike?


----------



## Walkamile

Well, I've had people remark that my horse T and I look very similar when I am in saddle. Of course they are behind us when they say it........hmmmmm!:?


----------



## Sunny

I don't quite see a resemblance, but you're both pretty either way! 

LOL Walkamile. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Thanks! And, if I look for long enough, I start seeing some similarities - a red halter would really suit me!


----------



## VanillaBean

Beans tried to eat a hoofpick today. ♥


----------



## Walkamile

No hay available? :shock:


----------



## VanillaBean

Lol well I was grooming and I gave her a carrot then when I went to pick her hooves, I let her smell the pick and she started biting it. It was in her mouth up to the bristles until I pulled it out. She was very reluctant to give it up. My horse is special.


----------



## Walkamile

LOL! Yup, I've got one of those "special" horses too! Never a dull moment.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

How about Pumpkin learning how to use a lunge whip? He takes it by the handle and shakes the end at me. :lol:


----------



## Saranda

lol, Pumpkinz, Snickers does the same and I just had to teach him follow my movements with a whip in his teeth, so that it looks like he's lunging me.  It all started when he was a lesson horse and a girl was going to do some groundwork with him, but she was really too hard with her whip and didn't improve. One moment, when she put the whip on the ground and turned to talk to somebody, Snickers grabbed the whip in his teeth and chased the girl around the arena!  He was very clear about him having enough of the lame groundwork the girl tried to do with him.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Hahaha that's awesome! Pumpkin picks up on tricks if he sees it done enough. He can open our shed to the hay and chicken seed, go in and shut himself inside, ninja style. 

Once I was standing inside it, he saw me, and re-shut it before walking away. The brat!


----------



## Saranda

Pretty fun! lol, ninja-style horse.  I recently moved Snickers to another barn, and there it was only a matter of hours until he learned how to open his stall and how to switch the lights in the barn on or off. The barn hands informed me that he had to go and see, why were the lights on in the hay storage in the middle of the night - and of course, Snickers was there, along with his favourite buddy, whom he had also let out of his stall.  
His stall is being tied shut since then. I wouldn't want him to wander into the grain storage and help himself like this.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Thats so cute! Quicker learner you have


----------



## Saranda

I sure do. He's a one of a kind, mouthy, nosy, noisy, curious and spunky type of guy with a sparkle in his eyes.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Boy, do I know how that feels. Along with natural herd leader, cheeky, lazy, to energetic misbehaving and testing!

I love the sound of your guy. I am a sucker for horses with a sense of humor.


----------



## Saranda

> herd leader, cheeky, lazy, to energetic misbehaving and testing


Yes, yes, yes, yes and YES. That's my Snickers. I'm sure you'd enjoy him - and he'd sure try making fun of the new person.


----------



## lubylol

I finally got a box in front of Cowboy's stall so today I'm going down to ride and organize. Then Friday I'm driving about an hour away to look at a horse. Hope Lilly is what I'm hoping for!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Saranda said:


> Yes, yes, yes, yes and YES. That's my Snickers. I'm sure you'd enjoy him - and he'd sure try making fun of the new person.


Hahah. I am actually giving a friend lessons on him at the moment. He behaves so well for her! He has started head tossing and threatening to buck/ test, but he is unusually kind to her. 

As much as I hate to say it, she is his person so far. :wink:

Good luck lubylol!


----------



## Sunny

Sunny knows how to untie herself. It was cute at first, but now it's just irritating. Especially that time when I came out of the tack room and she was back at the gate to her pasture! :lol:

I'm currently trying to learn how to tie a different quick release knot, one she doesn't know how to undo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout

the forum seems dead/ lax today.. everyone must be out riding.. I checked back this morning and I usually have a whole page of threads to check on today was like 3.. went away for 2-3 hours.. came back 2 new ones.. check new posts even it seems lower than usual today or maybe its just me:lol:


----------



## littleredridinghood

Cheyennes mom said:


> Welcome Emily  I'm Jess or Cheyennes mom on here. Do you have horses?


Jess, I do have a horse  his name is Ciro. He is a 17.2 hand Tb!


----------



## gingerscout

so everyone I told that I was naming my horse ginger told me it was a bad idea as they all knew horses that were named ginger that were bad horses in the past..they said it was like a jinxed name.. I was like whatever and named her that anyways... well she is a yearling and has acted up a couple of times.. nothing bad.. just her baing a baby.. not wanting to be caught and such.. and the owner of the property told me see I told you it was jinxing her to name her that.. and she calls her brat now..oh boy.. some people..lol:lol:


----------



## Saranda

Well, this is something you don't see every day... 











Funny - my horse is nicknamed Mr.Moose.


----------



## iloverains

@ the moose piccy - shame it's photoshopped  but it's a true story a man saw a moose watching the horses pull the cart, then started feeding it, then broke it in to pull the cart!! (or something like that)


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, I did a quick search and also found out that the picture is fake. An inspirational story, however. I've got a moose population around the barn I'll be boarding my horse soon.


----------



## iloverains

haha, I got deer at the stables I work at - close enough


----------



## Saranda

Picture a double moose harness in a parade... Glam!


----------



## iloverains

hahahhaha, or at a show - the moose would 110% win (;


----------



## Saranda

A moose, doing piaffe... Spectacular!


----------



## apachewhitesox

I discovered belly flops off horses aren't so fun when there is hard ground beneath you in the rain. I hate it when you can't breath afterwards.


----------



## iloverains

ouuuccchhh apache!!! 

and yeah saranda - classic... have you seen the racehorse coming out of the starting gates and they all take off, except one doing passage!!  so fuunny!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

littleredridinghood said:


> Jess, I do have a horse  his name is Ciro. He is a 17.2 hand Tb!


 Cool! Mine's a 14hh Quarter Horse. She's pretty much tiny but when your on her she's so forward you don't notice until you have to get off haha Her name's Cheyenne 


apachewhitesox said:


> I discovered belly flops off horses aren't so fun when there is hard ground beneath you in the rain. I hate it when you can't breath afterwards.


 Oww!! Are you okay?


----------



## apachewhitesox

Cheyennes mom said:


> Oww!! Are you okay?


Yeah my knee just still hurts from being knocked hard on the fence post. He had stopped moving by the time I actually fell so it didn't really hurt apart from not really being able to breath for a few minutes. 

The twirp also decided since I didn't get up for ages that the ride must be over and he was walking back to fence to be untacked. :-x So I had to run after him lol.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

apachewhitesox said:


> Yeah my knee just still hurts from being knocked hard on the fence post. He had stopped moving by the time I actually fell so it didn't really hurt apart from not really being able to breath for a few minutes.
> 
> The twirp also decided since I didn't get up for ages that the ride must be over and he was walking back to fence to be untacked. :-x So I had to run after him lol.


oh ponies... So much fun but so much work.
I know how you feel about the whole fence post thing. Well, mine's a bit different though. I was at a gymkhana (you might have heard the story before, I don't know) and I was running 'home' and I didn't really have a plan for our stop and so Cheyenne made the decision herself and turned to avoid the fence but I wasn't ready for the turn so I flew into the big metal fence. Banged my back on it and had a big 2 inch thick bruise running all across my back. Later found other bruises around my arms and legs as well. It wasn't Cheyenne's fault, I wasn't giving her any cues so she had to do what she thought would be smart so it was my fault but it still wasn't so fun haha On the bright side, I won the event lol


----------



## apachewhitesox

I think I have heard about that, it sounded quite paindful. I've never had a fall that bad.


----------



## iloverains

regarding a gymkhana and coming home Cheyenne - I was coming home from 'Bounce Pony' and it was the first time doing any sporting even with spurs on... because my pony was being a little lazy, so i had them on for a little encouragement, and i don't think shes ever had them on before, anyway - we came home, did a amazing run, then went throught the finish gates, and kinda kept going, over the bunting and into the jump ring /: oops!! hahah, shes used to them now! feww!


----------



## Walkamile

Hello all. I'm beat. Ten straight hours on my feet, no breaks. Terrific day money wise, but I feel like a steam roller ran over me......several times.


----------



## iloverains

What did you do?!


----------



## Sunny

Trainer had a good session with Sun yesterday. First canter under saddle!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile

iloverains said:


> What did you do?!


I'm a hairstylist, own a salon.


----------



## Sunny

Cool career, Walka! I wish I was good with hair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iloverains

That's sweet walkamile!! 

when i first read it... "Hello all. I'm beat. Ten straight hours on my feet" I thought you were rhyming off something


----------



## Walkamile

LOL! Nope just complaining and feeling sorry for my aching legs, back and feet! Worth it though, I love what I do and I have terrific clients.


----------



## iloverains

That's all that matters


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Someone come on horse chat. so bored.


----------



## Saranda

> have you seen the racehorse coming out of the starting gates and they all take off, except one doing passage!


Yeah, that was wonderful!


----------



## gingerscout

I really like this forum alot and im learning alot from people here.. but ive had a couple of things said that make me wonder.. I don't let most things get to me.. but I think today was strike one.. most people are great... but theres always a couple of bad eggs that make it hard on everyone


----------



## sammerson

I'm sorry for banning you for whatever I banned you for gingerscout....please forgive me! hahaha

I agree, most of the people around here have been lovely! But it's pretty much impossible to keep the baddies away.


----------



## iloverains

I just ignore all the bad people and seek the good


----------



## Gallop On

Weeeeee, I taught Rusty to rear today!!!


----------



## VanillaBean

Waaaaaah


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Supposed to be cleaning my room and vacuuming the house. I have half done my room, but the rest doesn't look so great...


----------



## Saranda

Snickers did such a nice collected trot and canter today during groundwork! I'm so proud of him!


----------



## Walkamile

Phew! Glad it's Friday, and it's over! Now looking forward to the weekend! Weather turned very nasty here today, made driving very tense. What a crazy winter this year.

Anyone have any exciting plans for the weekend?


----------



## Saranda

Aye, I was offered to ride this cute little guy tomorrow - been dreaming about him for ages! 










He's a Latgalian trotter, speedy and spunky, I'm up for an enjoyable experience! Also, my farrier will trim my guy tomorrow morning and I'll get an update on how are his hooves improving regarding to the thrush he acquired in his previous home.


----------



## Walkamile

Looks like fun! He's gorgeous.

Hope there's progress on the thrush. Very frustrating.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

apachewhitesox said:


> I think I have heard about that, it sounded quite paindful. I've never had a fall that bad.


 yeah, wasn't much fun haha and I was only in the second event so I had like three more to go so I had to get back on and try not to move in my saddle lol But yeah, I haven't really fallen hardly at all...clearly not enough, it was my second time falling or something? a week or two ago I flew out of the saddle and grabbed Cheyenne's neck and we just stood there as I clung her her neck, my foot was on the saddle my arms around her neck and I was hanging off her side lol it was really fun when I realized I didn't fall 


iloverains said:


> regarding a gymkhana and coming home Cheyenne - I was coming home from 'Bounce Pony' and it was the first time doing any sporting even with spurs on... because my pony was being a little lazy, so i had them on for a little encouragement, and i don't think shes ever had them on before, anyway - we came home, did a amazing run, then went throught the finish gates, and kinda kept going, over the bunting and into the jump ring /: oops!! hahah, shes used to them now! feww!


 oops haha gotta love those times when you just kinda realize what your doing when it's too late hey?


Walkamile said:


> Hello all. I'm beat. Ten straight hours on my feet, no breaks. Terrific day money wise, but I feel like a steam roller ran over me......several times.


 ugh I know what you feel! I was volunteering at a show once and I was being a ring stewardess and I was just constantly standing there and it was tiring!


gingerscout said:


> I really like this forum alot and im learning alot from people here.. but ive had a couple of things said that make me wonder.. I don't let most things get to me.. but I think today was strike one.. most people are great... but theres always a couple of bad eggs that make it hard on everyone


 it's those cowgirls, we're all crazy haha you should see our riding club! So much drama it's not even funny haha luckily I've only been there for a year so people don't really aknowledge me so I stay out of it nicely lol


Saranda said:


> Snickers did such a nice collected trot and canter today during groundwork! I'm so proud of him!


 awe awesome! 


Walkamile said:


> Phew! Glad it's Friday, and it's over! Now looking forward to the weekend! Weather turned very nasty here today, made driving very tense. What a crazy winter this year.
> 
> Anyone have any exciting plans for the weekend?


 I'm going to see my horse!! yaay!!!


Saranda said:


> Aye, I was offered to ride this cute little guy tomorrow - been dreaming about him for ages!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Latgalian trotter, speedy and spunky, I'm up for an enjoyable experience! Also, my farrier will trim my guy tomorrow morning and I'll get an update on how are his hooves improving regarding to the thrush he acquired in his previous home.


 wow he's beautiful!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Riding was cancelled thanks to the rain -_-


----------



## VanillaBean

So I'm starting to think that my horses are...special...

Gracie was licking the windows last night. Because I sprayed bleach on it. Wow.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

bleach licking. YUMMY.
So we have SNOW. 
Is it spring yet? I wish I could hibernate like a bear until it's 70 degrees outside.

Love the black horse. NICE>


----------



## Walkamile

VanillaBean said:


> So I'm starting to think that my horses are...special...
> 
> Gracie was licking the windows last night. Because I sprayed bleach on it. Wow.


Hmmm. perhaps she's using it as a "horse mouthwash" or tarter remover? Could be light years ahead in evolutionary development from all the other horses. :wink:


----------



## VanillaBean

lol Maybe she _is_ smart!


----------



## Saranda

> Hope there's progress on the thrush.


There actually is, so I'm pleased. His frog is starting to open up, and the thrush has noticeably lessened. I still have to keep up soaking, cleaning and desinfecting his hooves, but it's worth it.

As for the ride I was offered - Benito (that's the horse's name, he belongs to a friend of mine  ) was gorgeous, we did some simple flatwork, because it was very cold, and only a little cantering, but I was impressed on how sensitive he is and how smooth his gaits are. We worked with extending his trot, it was a valuable lesson.


----------



## Saranda

Sorry for the double post, but here's my boy today. I asked him to lay down and he fell asleep in a short while. I always feel so warm and fuzzy when he does that, because I know he trusts me a lot to be able to fall asleep in my presence.


----------



## Walkamile

Went to see what will be my next vehicle, replacing my jeep. Actually had fun, and was very painless.

Couldn't let the horses into the pasture today. Very sloppy from yesterdays storm, so they are in their paddock. At least the ice has melted from all the trees.


----------



## Chestnuts73

Arrr school starts tomorrow 


----------



## iloverains

sooooooooo glad I don't go to school! hahaha...


----------



## Cheyennes mom

So today I rode Cheyenne bareback a bit and then lunged her cuz my legs hurt lol and then I went and got my friend's horse, Satyra, and lunged her for a bit because my friend was working and then I went and cleaned slush and poop from the paddocks and then went around from paddock to paddock cleaning horses' hooves. 
Tomorrow I get to go do another mini gymkhana again in an INDOOR arena! yaay!! btw, the whole mini-gymkhana thing is more like a lesson between me and another guy that my barn's owner is teaching us. Hopefully it doesn't end up like last time where I fly off Cheyenne and grab her neck and end up hanging upside down under Cheyenne's neck...lol that was fun!!
Hope you guys are having a good snow-free weekend!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Trying to handle the fact that my sister can play bowling on the Wii better than me... 2 rooms away from the screen and she can't see it -_-


----------



## Cheyennes mom

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Trying to handle the fact that my sister can play bowling on the Wii better than me... 2 rooms away from the screen and she can't see it -_-


Haha don't worry, my family is in a majour Wii Fit battle! Whenever someone gets first place in a game smeone else in my family rages from being beaten lol we're only slightly competitive...kay maybe more than slightly...


----------



## iloverains

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Trying to handle the fact that my sister can play bowling on the Wii better than me... 2 rooms away from the screen and she can't see it -_-


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH pumkin, that's hilarious! 

Here's a photo of my ride today, I took it with my SLR, I strapped the neck strap around a tree, self timer and hope I was in the shot  worked out well!


----------



## iloverains

*not really of my ride... but when i was on my ride*


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Hahah. She got strikes every time she went out of the room, all I get is one pin down.. 

Now I am no longer playing with her.

That is such a cute photo iloverains! I love it.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

^ Sounds fimiliar ! 

The horsie game


----------



## Sunny

Been in the upper 70s all weekend! Wonderful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samstead

Poor Lucy was so tired yesterday shed already done a couple lessons and getting her to trot was no easy task it took me with a crop, kicking and clucking til in thought my legs would fall off and my trainer with a whip and clucking. She got a well deserved apple from me and had carrots magically appear in her paddock on top of some nice fresh hay. She was so intent on her hay that she wouldn't listen to me when I tried to point out the carrots...silly mare


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Ugh huge headache. 

Pumpkin tested the boundaries yesterday. Grazed me on the shoulder with his hoof kicking out, the ******. Needless to say he has been humbled and is behaving like a gentleman. 

Free jumped him with a small grid and took him up to 90cm tonight.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Ugh huge headache.
> 
> Pumpkin tested the boundaries yesterday. Grazed me on the shoulder with his hoof kicking out, the ******. Needless to say he has been humbled and is behaving like a gentleman.
> 
> Free jumped him with a small grid and took him up to 90cm tonight.


Were you still free jumping at 90? WOAH. Such a good pony!!


----------



## Saranda

Yay, will get my order tomorrow from Germany - a new tack box and a pretty fleece rug in black and red for my boy!


----------



## VanillaBean

EXTREME EXCITEMENT! I got some baby pictures of Grace! But for some reason I can't post them on here...gurr. I will try though!

She was the CUTEST baby in the whole world!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Went on another gymkhana practice!! SO excited for the gymkhana now I'm going crazy!! 2 more weeks!!!


----------



## gingerscout

ugh.. sore and feel like I got hit by a bus.. cold to warm to cold to warm... then I unloaded hay today off the trailer.. and that didnt help my soreness... geez I need some ibuprofen and go to bed I think....lol


----------



## Gallop On

... Do horses always have to make me look like a total idiot?


----------



## gingerscout

Gallop On said:


> ... Do horses always have to make me look like a total idiot?


 yes they do it on purpose.. didn't you know that especially when you are trying to show off to someone.. or telling someone my horse doesent bite or do such and such then they bite your friend


----------



## iloverains

gingerscout said:


> yes they do it on purpose.. didn't you know that especially when you are trying to show off to someone.. or telling someone my horse doesent bite or do such and such then they bite your friend


tell me about it!! 

when i was trying to sell one of my arabs... I told the lady that she is responsive and doesn't need any kicking or crops to get her going....

she wouldn't walk... then she lied down... while the lady was riding her *facepalm* She knew that horses were silly, and bought her anyway! ahhaha... she loves her!


----------



## Samstead

VanillaBean said:


> EXTREME EXCITEMENT! I got some baby pictures of Grace! But for some reason I can't post them on here...gurr. I will try though!
> 
> She was the CUTEST baby in the whole world!


 Can't wait to see them! Did you get them from a previous owner?


----------



## VanillaBean

Yes, from where she was foaled. I posted a thread with the pictures ... have a look!!


----------



## iloverains

WOOOOOOOOO - I just bought my pony a new saddle!!!  PHS GP custom made 16.5" black!! 

$3500, mind you /:


----------



## Can He Star

eeeeee i get my mac book in a few days.. so excited.

such pretty pictures from the other day.. might put them in a thread actually


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Were you still free jumping at 90? WOAH. Such a good pony!!


Yes! I am very proud. He was in an 'I'm sorry mum, so I will impress you' mood.

VB - Where is the thread? My Tuesday mind can't find it...


----------



## Sunny

Heading out to again take my driver's test, as an 18 year old.

If I fail again, I'm going to die.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On

Rusty was such a butt yesterday, it wasnt even funny. So if he is like that again today, then he will be going through some extensive work, no bad attitude again -_- 

I have been wanting to free jump him, but I dont have an arena, so do you think I could make a channel for him to jump through in his pasture?


----------



## gingerscout

Today might be the first day since I bought ginger that I cant go see her at least sometime... today is my day to watch daughter and she is under the weather.. and im not taking her out there is shes sick.. I have someone else who can feed her but the weather is great today.. although very windy, and I would have liked to do some groundwork and such with her


----------



## Sunny

Got my license! Woo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Really is wondering if she should quit.... Super hard day with the horses.. I gotta remember why I am doing this!


----------



## VanillaBean

Don't quit! I know those days, though...I have the world'smost hard-headed pony.


----------



## Samstead

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Really is wondering if she should quit.... Super hard day with the horses.. I gotta remember why I am doing this!


Because you love horses and you're a bit crazy but that's all horse people, people always say "horses keep me sane" but I think it's more like "horses keep me INsane" besides sanity is boring!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

I'm a lot better now thank goodness! The horse is VERY emotional, so anything wrong with me makes her crazy. So I took a nap felt a lot better about everything and went back out and did you ground stuff with her such as piaffe in hand. She was an angel so I feel so much better about it now. Now again tomorrow! It will be better cause I will actually work my horses too.


----------



## Walkamile

Good for you Kaylee. Sometimes these sensitive horses are our best teachers. 

Was a grueling, but fun day. My last client was 20 mins late, due to the roads (a bit iced over), so I was chomping at the bit to be done! But it turned out to be good, changed her haircut and she loved it. Glad to be home with my feet up.

Off tomorrow, so will run some errands and spend a little time with my horses. I love Wednesdays!


----------



## gingerscout

THIS IS SPARTA !! ( kicks chair over).... Ok Im done...lol


----------



## Walkamile

Hmmmmm.....I sense there is MUCH more to that?:think:


----------



## gingerscout

Walkamile said:


> Hmmmmm.....I sense there is MUCH more to that?:think:


 that was my 300th post.. ever seen the movie... yes im a nerd...lol


----------



## Walkamile

LOL! I lead a sheltered life! :wink:

Congrats on the 300th post! :clap:


----------



## gingerscout

Walkamile said:


> LOL! I lead a sheltered life! :wink:
> 
> Congrats on the 300th post! :clap:


 thanks 304 posts in less than 2 weeks.. wow ive been busy...lol


----------



## Sunny

Hahahaha. Great idea for the 300th post!

I love to randomly yell, "Prepare for glory!!!!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

So, it's going to be -25 or lower by Celsium tonight, really chilly, and what do I do? Do I get warm and toasty under a blanket with a cup of tea and a cat in my lap? Of course not! I pack some parsnips, carrots and a parsley root, some hot bronchial tea in a thermos, and going to Snickers right after work - he, too, deserves tea and snacks in cold winter nights.


----------



## Walkamile

Saranda, you are such a good horse mommy! 

Month of February has begun! Very soon spring will be here! Think I'll start cleaning and conditioning my tack.....just in case it gets here sooner than later!


----------



## draftgrl

So here in ND if Feb turns out to be like Dec. and Jan. it will be the warmest winter on record....This is crazy, the last two winters were some of the coldest!!


----------



## Sunny

Here in Alabama we've only had one week of cold weather! Been in the 60s and 70s all of January!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## draftgrl

Lol, musts be nice! That's perfect riding weather for me!


----------



## Walkamile

I agree draftgrl, perfect temps for riding.

Still too icy to ride or even let the horses out into the fields. Poor ponies, confined to the paddock.


----------



## draftgrl

That stinks walkamile


----------



## Saranda

It really was cold outside tonight. I had my face freezing when the chills hit in after sunset... Still was nice with Snickers and he sure enjoyed his tea and veggies. 

Funny thing, though - every time I visit him after a two day break, his dominance and pushiness has escalated and once again he challenges my leader position. Oh, happy times with late gelded geldings... He still thinks he's a stud.


----------



## gingerscout

you know you try to be nice to some people over and over and it bites you in the rear.. I have had someone schedule an appointment like 4 times and then cancel it.. and then she was supposed to come out today and then cancelled.. she said maybe tomorrow... Im sorry that I keep rearranging my schedule to accomidate you.. and you keep cancelling.. i want to say when you are serious show up... if not im done


----------



## draftgrl

Saranda said:


> It really was cold outside tonight. I had my face freezing when the chills hit in after sunset... Still was nice with Snickers and he sure enjoyed his tea and veggies.
> 
> Funny thing, though - every time I visit him after a two day break, his dominance and pushiness has escalated and once again he challenges my leader position. Oh, happy times with late gelded geldings... He still thinks he's a stud.


 
So how do you feed him his tea? Just put it in a bucket? OR have you taught him a nifty trick to use a straw? Oh wow, Genius moment here, wouldn't that be so much fun to teach a horse?! Ha, I can imagine it now, drinkin a nice cold beer on a hot summer day through a neon pink straw! YES!!


----------



## Saranda

Naye, nothing that fancy. I mix it with his evening oats or sometimes with grated vegetables, if he needs no more oats that day. But he really enjoys any kind of herbs and herbal teas, so I have no problem feeding him anything of such kind.


----------



## draftgrl

Oh, ok  Makes sense now. 

Still would be fun to teach my horse to drink from a straw


----------



## PintoTess

Sending off my Sponsorship form


----------



## draftgrl

Sponsorship? for what?


----------



## PintoTess

Riding  I want to try out for somthing next year so....I need a sponsor


----------



## draftgrl

oh ok....good luck!!


----------



## PintoTess

Thanks


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Can't decide if I should show Relana this year or not.. Hmm..


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Oh dear, cheyenne's in heat. She bucked twice yesterday and then later reared out of excitement for our games. Silly horse.


----------



## PintoTess

Hm I want to ride but it is impossible with the rain we are getting!


----------



## scwrl

well we have been getting a lot of rain and i still ride


----------



## VanillaBean

No rain here...but ice. YUCK


----------



## Sunny

Lots of rain here. All the riding rings closed until it dries up!

I have my first EVER lesson on Sunday! Nervous, but excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

I love indoor rings! I can ride in any weather! .... Except thunder storms lol.


----------



## Walkamile

Yup, rain doesn't stop me, but ice will. Temps were supposed to warm today, but it didn't. Trees are still iced over, and they are scraping and sanding the roads. Can't last forever.


----------



## PintoTess

Well my arena is flooded, ground is slippery not to mention my saddle is to never be exposed to Rain, horses are wet, I will get wet so no rain riding for me!


----------



## Sunny

I dream of one day having an indoor ring!

But right now I just feel lucky to have the outdoor filled with jumps, even if it is closed when it rains.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Vampire's Acadamy.

Is literally the best book. Anyone else a vampire fan? Acadamy? Diaries?


----------



## PintoTess

At the moment I am readin Fallen but I love the supernatural type books 

I Remeber reading a pony pals book when I was younger and getting peed off cos a girl had a palomino thoroughbred and you just cant get them commonly!! Some horsey books pee me off cos they are so in accurate !! But some are very good!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

It drives me insane and your like - NO! That's wrong. Or when other friends are like 'AHMYGOD. I READ THIS HORSIE BOOK AND I NOW LIKE KNOW EVERYTHIIIING'.

Rant over.

Aren't you supposed to be at school?


----------



## Can He Star

PintoTess said:


> Riding  I want to try out for somthing next year so....I need a sponsor


what you trying. what sponsor??


----------



## Saranda

I'm a huge Anne Rice fan when it comes to vampires.


----------



## PintoTess

CanHeStar- Im not saying anything yet until I know for sure.

Im finished school Chingazmyboy, FOREVER! Start ag college in a week and a bit


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

If you want to speak vampire diaries, talk to my sister. 

Good luck with the sponsorship!


----------



## Saranda

So excited - moving my boy to a new barn this Saturday! He will be pasture boarded 24/7, HUGE pastures both for summer and for winter (with shelters, of course), wonderful forest trails, and, to top it all - the BO is a friend of mine, also a couple of other friends board their horses there and all the other people are very nice too, all like a big family! Hope he fits in well in the herd and won't mind the first cold nights. The only flaw is that it is farther from my home and work than my current barn, and I will have to walk 4 kilometers from the bus stop to the barn every time I go there, but it's totally worth it!


----------



## draftgrl

Good for you Saranda!! Sounds like a good place to be


----------



## VanillaBean

Vampire Academy is the BEST series! I read all ofthem in like. a month. Lol


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I'm still in the first one - huge amounts of homework, horses, etc.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Im so proud of Victress! She did so good today, really starting to get her nice big trot with some passage in it!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

That's great Kaylee!

Thankgod its Friday.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Sick -_-


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

GET.
WELL.
SOON.
:mrgreen:




BECAUSE, I love you so much! And you need to be well.


----------



## iloverains

ahhh finally a day off!! and it's raining /: ughh, why, when im working, it's sunny...


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Cause that is how it works! Have you never realized  You have plans for something, and it's all sunny and great, but as soon as that day comes, it rains or whatever.


----------



## PintoTess

Raining again! The girls are getting peed off at it but Zorro is a tank and does not give a care in the world as long as he gets to knock down the dressage arena when he wants to! I swear everyday I got down it is on the ground, he annoys the crao out of me!


----------



## iloverains

annoys the crao out of you ayyeeE?? ahahaha kidding


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Are you anywhere near the flooding PT?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

So glad its not here anymore


----------



## VanillaBean

I'm going insane.


----------



## iloverains

love your display piccy VB!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

So do I VB - Jelllyy!


----------



## VanillaBean

Aww thanks! Shes my little angel...temperamental ...but an angel! Lol that pic makes her look big...and me small..the way it really is!


----------



## gingerscout

Im so tired of all this vampire crap.. my wife is watching the vampire diaries.. between that and twilight... when did vampires become "sparkily" metrosexuals? seriously... when I think of vampire I think vampire.. scary.. Bram stoker would roll in the grave to see vampires now


----------



## iloverains

110% agree gingerscout !! Dracula was a vampire!


----------



## Saranda

Don't forget Anne Rice's vampires! They are nor sparkly (YUCK!!!), nor metrosexuals!

Ugh. The person I hired to haul Snickers to the new barn called me and tried to make me cancel the hauling because of the cold weather. She knows he will be living 24/7 outside now and expressed her concerns on how bad it could be for his health now that it's going to be around -25 by Celsium for a couple of nights. But he deals with the same temperature fine during days, when he's outside in his current place! Some people... I somehow dislike when people whom I hire to do a certain job start telling me how to live, though I respect her concerns. As far as I understood, she's against pasture boarding in general.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Homemade pizza tonight!


----------



## iloverains

yummm.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Yeah, but dad just realized that the dough takes 2 hours to rise. Nice.


----------



## Saranda

What time it is now at your place?


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

It is currently 7 pm. 

Winter is coming  It is no longer light now. In winter it is dark-ish at 5... Here comes the old man winter coat.


----------



## Saranda

Time zones fascinate me. It's 11:00 AM here.  Oh, and - the spring is coming, getting lighter with every day!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

They confuse me hahaha. It is so trippy to think about. I wish it was 11 am again.


----------



## Saranda

What trips my mind the most is to think that, when we celebrate Winter Solstice, it's actually Summer Solstice for you guys! Weird, lol!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Well, I have no idea what 'solstice' means? So I can't comment on that yet :lol:

ETA: googled it. That is weird!


----------



## Saranda

Sorry, I'm a pagan/wiccan and I didn't give it a thought that you might not know what solstice ir.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Hahah thats fine. Learn something new every day! No school tomorrow. So pleased.


----------



## Saranda

No work tomorrow. So pleased.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Ugh. Can't go riding with a friend tomorrow. Stupid universe plotting against me.


----------



## Sunny

I was just thinking about how cool it is with all of the different time zones.

Here in Alabama, US, it's currently 9:48 AM.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

It is pretty cool! 11:24 AM


----------



## Saranda

7:32 PM here and now.


----------



## gingerscout

11:38 am


----------



## gingerscout

so in the middle of the page there was an ad for a game about romans or something.. and it said one click for a roman orgy.. I thought geez.. kinda inappropriate for a site that has so many kids on it.. but maybe its just me:lol:


----------



## Sunny

Bahaha. I didn't catch that since I'm on mobile, thankfully!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

YAY! It is 11:24 am now. Just got in from a nice swim in the pool after my lesson.


----------



## scwrl

its 9:40 pm here


----------



## Sunny

9:34 PM, here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scwrl

good night peoples. i am tired and have a basketball game tomorrow i need to sleep for bye


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Good luck at the game scwrl!


----------



## iloverains

1:52pm here  hahaha, 

I told my dad I would mow the grass if he bought me a ride on mower... so he did, with my money /: and told me to mow the grass.... i've spent 4 hours mowing grass up to my chest... it was hectic! and i'm still not done!!!! (the stuff in my DP <<< but that was the shorter stuff! )


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

WOW! Its 11:00 PM here and snowy!


----------



## iloverains

hahah wow !! why are you still awake!!!!


----------



## PintoTess

Nope no flooding down were where are Pumpkinz  Luckily!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Chinga's looking okay.


----------



## VanillaBean

Ehh..get to go ride a horse I don't like...atleast I can ride.something :/


----------



## scwrl

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Chinga's looking okay.


well thats good


----------



## Cheyennes mom

wow my horse's been ridden 5 or 6 times this week!! Poor old girl haha

I'm now working with a 7 year old mare too. She's a Quarter horse/friesian! Her owner can't get out to the barn much so I'm doing stuff with her mare for her, the mare's name is Satyra 

New horse at the barn! The barn owner says I can ride him sometime! He's an Arab jumper! Apparently very gentil and fun


----------



## VanillaBean

A Quaresian! lol

Cool though!


----------



## Saranda

Spent around 8 hours in -27 by celsium outside environment. Tired. But Snickers has moved and he's doing outstandingly good.


----------



## PintoTess

Ahha Chey, Tess was ridden everyday for 8 weeks rain hail or shine to prepare for State Dressage and she was STILL fat haha! Must be her chunky pony breed lol


----------



## iloverains

uggh, i wish my horses stayed fat!! have to feed them soooo much, and when it's comp time have to feed the double because of the amount of riding! 

p.s. any super fattening feeds ya know of?!?!?!?!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

iloverains said:


> uggh, i wish my horses stayed fat!! have to feed them soooo much, and when it's comp time have to feed the double because of the amount of riding!
> 
> p.s. any super fattening feeds ya know of?!?!?!?!


Soybean!!


----------



## iloverains

really?!?! hmm, thanks I'll look into it!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

VanillaBean said:


> A Quaresian! lol
> 
> Cool though!


Haha a quaresian? I guess so lol she's so beautiful but she can be such a brat! I'm starting to earn her respect though


PintoTess said:


> Ahha Chey, Tess was ridden everyday for 8 weeks rain hail or shine to prepare for State Dressage and she was STILL fat haha! Must be her chunky pony breed lol


Poor tess haha I'm so proud of my mare she's around 27 years old or so and she's in perfect shape!

I threw chey in the arena today and chased her around because I wanted to see how she looked and she lifted her tail high and streaming behind her like an arab and her head was high and proud and she was sooo beautiful!! I'll be getting a video of it up soon, it was incredible, I've never seen her act like that! SOmetimes she'd even throw down her head and just charge and she was so cute! The best part: afterwards she came trotting over to me and started nudging me and following me EVERYWHERE it was adorable! I love my pony


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

-sigh.

I've been dying to get BlackBerry OS6 for ages. Finally found it - & it's currently downloading. So impatient, if anyone has a BlackBerry they know it takes ages for them to restart on a normal day. 

NEVERMIND. JUST FINISHED.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

uH, IT'S PLAYING A WEIRD VIDEO NOW.

:/


----------



## PintoTess

Hehe Chingaz I have an iPhone, wouldn't go a Blackberry haha


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

They are the best!!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

iPhone baby!!


----------



## scwrl

ooh i almost got one


----------



## PintoTess

^ theyre really good! I have the white 4s and Id have to say that the person in it that you can give commands (not an actual person obviously) is quiet fun to tease haha.....

Funny that, sometimes my only friend to talk to is the one I have inside my phone ;S


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

My friend Steve-O has one with a BMW case since he has a BMW. But its a cool phone.


----------



## VanillaBean

Ah good day. Rode Beans, hand-walked Grace and Johnny is.not lame anymore...


----------



## iloverains

that's good to hear VB!! I rode rains just before, made some XC jumps! haha, she is a nutter!


----------



## scwrl

i rode earlier today


----------



## Cheyennes mom

scwrl said:


> i rode earlier today


 and? How'd it go?


----------



## scwrl

great!!!!


----------



## Sunny

I. Am. So. Tired.

Helped my friend/fellow barn worker clean stalls yesterday, and then went on a trail ride.
Then woke up at 7 AM this morning to feed horses, then we cleaned stalls again, and then I had a lesson.

I feel like I've been beat up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iloverains

whoa, you think that's heaps!! I wake up at 4:30am every morning (exluding sundays) to go feed clean and work racehorses : then I feed my own 10 horses, and ride 3 a day!! also have another job 1-3 times a week, a 8am-5pm job at the zoo (as a keeper)


----------



## Sunny

I'm a full-time college student, who hasn't ridden regularly in two years! :lol:

So I'm pretty beat up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BaileyJo

Love them Giants!!


----------



## PintoTess

Im getting bored :/ Check out my two new threads for Tess and Lucy!


----------



## iloverains

gonna go lunge my horse now!! ^_^ lets see how many bucks we get today!


----------



## BaileyJo

I don't understand the carrot bandit. I hardly have any carrots. Why does he take mine?


----------



## PintoTess

He steals mine all the time


----------



## Cheyennes mom

scwrl- awesome 

Here's my baby being cute in the arena! She looks like an Arab near the end showing off her high tail haha She's so cute!! Hard to believe she's 26-31 years old!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

So keen to begin riding Chinga now that he has recovered!!


----------



## iloverains

Only 1 buck!!


----------



## PintoTess

Ag college in a week!CANT WAIT!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Have fun PintoTess! 

We must keep our regular chats when you go!?


----------



## PintoTess

For sure!!!


----------



## iloverains

have fun TP!!


----------



## PintoTess

I'll try.....


----------



## Can He Star

ahh its so hot.... 

my tb is chilling. might go for a ride soon.


----------



## PintoTess

*Headbutting a wall*


----------



## Can He Star

lol reminds me of a goat^^ 
dont hurt yourself


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I might be joining 4h! Sweeeeet!


----------



## Saranda

First night in the new place didn't go too well for Snickers.  We put him in a box stall for the night, with lots of hay and water, but it seems that the leaders of the herd broke in the stall, chased him out, chased him away from the feed bin, into the forest (where we hadn't put any hay, considering, that he'd be in the stall) and kept him there all night, in the freezing temperatures of -28 by Celsium.  When I came and he saw me, he galloped out of the forest right to me, neighing his lungs out all the way along - "mooooom, heeeeelp, they're being mean to me!!!". I checked him over and discovered numerous bite and kick marks, none of them serious, luckily, but the worst thing was that he was all trembling from cold, stress and famine. Wrapped him in a rug and put him in the sun all by himself with a round hay bale, until he was warm and cosy again. Now the herd leaders will be locked in for the night at least for some time, and the forest will be full of hay in many different spots, so that he can eat if he is chased away again. Poor boy. But he will have to get used to the new herd sooner or later...


----------



## iloverains

how did they manage to get him out of the stall!!


----------



## Saranda

We observed them during the day, just to know how it happened, and it seems that they don't enjoy the idea of a locked stall, as the herd is 24/7 pastured, so two of the leaders just continued to kick and bite at the door, eventually opening it again. Now THEY will be locked inside, but we reinforced the door with a couple of new locks and electric fencing, wrapped around the stall (it's a seperate outside stall, so it's possible). Will know today from the BO, how it went this night.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Ewwwwwwww. It reached 32*C today. With a heap of humidity. Was planning to ride but it is way to hot.


----------



## iloverains

Saranda - farrr ouuttttt!!!! must be some crazy horses!!


----------



## iloverains

*double post* D:

haha, should I spend $475 on four clothing items?! 
Boots, Gaitors, Jodpurs, and a Ratcatcher?!

I must say though, I would look pretty schmick!


----------



## Saranda

They are absolutely docile with people and totally rideable, but, as they live quite wild lives, they tend to get a bit..._interesting_...around circumstances that go with newcomer horses. And all are very imaginative. That's the result. But it will even out with time. My only concern is that Snickers gets enough hay, but the BO is working really hard to make it happen.


----------



## iloverains

ahh yes, fair enough, I have one wild mare... she is in a paddock by herself atm! she bit one of the others and made her bleed ):


----------



## Saranda

How bad was it? Maybe she'd be calmer with another horse, if she got the chance to even out their pecking order? Or is she the type that won't rest until the other one is black & blue?


----------



## iloverains

oh yeah, she is top boss and everyone knows it, but shes in season at the moment and she thinks she can have all the geldings. But yeah, she is a interesting one. shes fine with people though!  In fact, shes rather sweet!


----------



## gingerscout

so I went out today and saw my horse.. and her left leg on the inside is tore up.. looks like a flesh wound but was still bleeding some, so we cleaned it out and she couldnt stand it.. it really ticked her off... so it must have hurt.. so we have to keep an eye on it to see what happens with it.. but the story I got on how she did it doesent make sense to my wife and I.. I was told she kicked the feeder.. ok fine, but the injury is on the inside of her leg not the outside... so im not sure.. just seems its one thing after another with this horse..but they are all like that ..lol:lol:


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Hey Mike.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I have a riding lesson today yet I have NO energy, LOL I hope my horse behaves because I don't think I even have the motivation to scold her if she gets a little "Playful". xD


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

-sigh.

I wish some people would just accept they are wrong.


----------



## SorrelHorse

^ Human nature doesn't let us do that very easily, unfortunately Chinga... But I'm with you on that one.


----------



## ridingismylife2

EEK! Just got an awesome opportunity to earn some money and I'm really excited and can't go to sleep even though I have an exam tomorrow...








That pretty much sums up my feelings right now!


----------



## VanillaBean

_Yay! I rode tha pones! They were so good! Beans is back to her old self...<3_


----------



## iloverains

ridingismylife2 said:


> EEK! Just got an awesome opportunity to earn some money and I'm really excited and can't go to sleep even though I have an exam tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pretty much sums up my feelings right now!


HAHAHHahahahhahahahHAHAHAHHAH (':


----------



## scwrl

lolz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BaileyJo

Thin mints....yum.


----------



## iloverains

mints? eww 

hahaa, video anyone?!


----------



## VanillaBean

She's very pretty ILR


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

SorrelHorse said:


> ^ Human nature doesn't let us do that very easily, unfortunately Chinga... But I'm with you on that one.


I know! I'm more then happy to accept I'm wrong now...


----------



## gingerscout

my wife is in medical school and she keeps talking about samonella.. so I keep calling it salmonella stressing the salmon part and she is getting so mad.. but I think its funny and am going to keep doing it because its silly to get worked up on how I pronounce the word


----------



## kbjumper

my poll is yep!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Getting up at 5am to ride before school,
FML.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Toughen up  Something I have always meant to do, but never gotten to it.

Thats called good commitment.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

gingerscout said:


> my wife is in medical school and she keeps talking about samonella.. so I keep calling it salmonella stressing the salmon part and she is getting so mad.. but I think its funny and am going to keep doing it because its silly to get worked up on how I pronounce the word


 
GingerScout, I had salmonella when I was 3 years old, almost died. It can be very serious.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Toughen up  Something I have always meant to do, but never gotten to it.
> 
> Thats called good commitment.


Stop stalking my facebook. It's weird . <3.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Stop stalking my facebook. It's weird . <3.


Hahaha. And I quote 'check my status. Be proud.'


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

You know your proud. Reply on fb anyway..


----------



## Sunny

Susan, I don't think ginger was downplaying the severity of salmonella in any way, but just laughing at their wife's intolerance of the mispronounciation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Had the best ride.

Even if it was at 5am.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I didnt mean anything bad, but I just thought to add that to the million replies. No offence.


----------



## gingerscout

Susan Crumrine said:


> I didnt mean anything bad, but I just thought to add that to the million replies. No offence.


 its ok susan.. I know it is very serious and Im sorry it was so bad for you when you were younger.. I just think its hilarious that my wife is trying to school me like a grammer student.. so I keep saying salmon on purpose


----------



## gingerscout

ok the chat is dead today.. and so is the forum in general.. Im looking for new posts and havent seen much anywhere tonight... everyone must be out riding...lol


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I was on chat. I had to go to school though.

But I'll keep replying in here.


----------



## Gallop On

Had THEE best ever training session with Rusty. Like ever. I did it all at liberty, and he never seemed to have enjoyed training so much. He learned to paw the ground on command, pedestal on command, and lying down more fluently, all at liberty 

And, when he got on the pedestal, he wouldnt get off... I even went inside the house, and when I came out, he was still standing on it surveying the world... haha, that horse is hilarious  Whenever he walked away from me, he B-lined it to the pedestal and just stood up on it... I love that horse!


----------



## Walkamile

Home from work, terrific day! Weather is really turning for the better here. Much warmer, and tomorrow is suppose to be lovely. Got the day off tomorrow so yippee for me!


----------



## scwrl

awwww my ear hurts!!!!!!! i can barely hear!!!!!!! i have an ear infection i think


----------



## VanillaBean

Rode the girls again today. Beans is SOOOO good. Can't wait for our first event of the year!


----------



## Gallop On

Oh my word... strep throat... AHH, my throat BURNS!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

How many hours a week does everyone ride?


----------



## gingerscout

zero...


----------



## Sunny

One, if I'm lucky.

Hoping to bump that up to four+ once I get a car, hopefully soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On

ChingazMyBoy said:


> How many hours a week does everyone ride?


I generally do more ground work than riding, by far, but if I do get in the riding mood, I usually ride about 3 hours a day, every day accept Saturday. So it evens out to be about 18 hours a week.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Why?


----------



## gingerscout

Gallop On said:


> I generally do more ground work than riding, by far, but if I do get in the riding mood, I usually ride about 3 hours a day, every day accept Saturday. So it evens out to be about 18 hours a week.


 showoff...pbbbttttt:wink: lol:lol: ...




j/k im jealous in a way... wish i could ride everyday


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

gingerscout - Why don't you ride?


----------



## Gallop On

gingerscout said:


> showoff...pbbbttttt:wink: lol:lol: ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k im jealous in a way... wish i could ride everyday


Lol, sorry, I wasnt meaning to show off. I only have a small job, plus I am homechooled, so I am basically home all the time, and I always have spare time.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I can do something between 8 and 16 hours. 

The minimum I will do is 8 though.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ChingazMyBoy said:


> How many hours a week does everyone ride?


Tough question! It varies for me. Minimum 5 hours. LAst week I rode for... about 12 hours. I was out almost every day it was great!

SO remember the horse I said I was working with? The mare QH/Freisian? Well I rode her today! She wasn't bad actually! Although it was strange: she would NOT go on the right lead. She went on the left but not the right. She did both for her owner but not me and me and her owner ride almost exactly the same. I even did tight circles to the right and she'd still only pick up the left lead. ALthough when I asked her to gallop to the right she picked up the right lead. It was very strange. SO I'll work on it with her for a while. Suggestions for next time I ride her?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Cheyennes mom said:


> Tough question! It varies for me. Minimum 5 hours. LAst week I rode for... about 12 hours. I was out almost every day it was great!
> 
> SO remember the horse I said I was working with? The mare QH/Freisian? Well I rode her today! She wasn't bad actually! Although it was strange: she would NOT go on the right lead. She went on the left but not the right. She did both for her owner but not me and me and her owner ride almost exactly the same. I even did tight circles to the right and she'd still only pick up the left lead. ALthough when I asked her to gallop to the right she picked up the right lead. It was very strange. SO I'll work on it with her for a while. Suggestions for next time I ride her?


Are you sure it's not something your doing with your balance? Or your seat? What is your exact process of - _okay, canter on the right lead. _

What do you do - with your hands? your legs, your seat, etc.


----------



## BaileyJo

Good bye Adrian!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

BaileyJo said:


> Good bye Adrian!


_Wait, what?! :S 
Did I miss something!!_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Are you sure it's not something your doing with your balance? Or your seat? What is your exact process of - _okay, canter on the right lead. _
> 
> What do you do - with your hands? your legs, your seat, etc.


Ok the process. I don't normally think of all these things when I ask to canter with cheyenne I usually only have to bring back my outside leg but I was thinking of all these things today when the lead wasn't working:
Bring back my left leg
Pressure on the girth with my right and pressure with my left leg as well
Turn my head to the right
Move my body to the right a bit (that's what I sometimes have to do with Chey too)
Turn satyra's head to the right a bit
Right hand slightly up more than the left
I was doing all these things and she still went on the left lead. At onee point I turned her in tight circles to the right and she still always went on the left. The only time she went on the right is when I asked her to gallop to the right. It was strange.


----------



## gingerscout

ChingazMyBoy said:


> gingerscout - Why don't you ride?


 long story..lol theres not enough cookies i can give people


----------



## Samstead

Gallop On said:


> Oh my word... strep throat... AHH, my throat BURNS!


I don't know about strep but warm lemon water with honey works pretty wll for a sore throat...though your throat burns maybe it should be cold....


----------



## Saranda

Had a nice, small hack last night - full moon, gorgeous forest, snow makes everything a winter wonderland, bareback with one of my new trail buddies, also bareback. Snickers did well, didn't spook even once, though it was his first hack in the new trails.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

So the paddock just dried out. 

Then we had 10 minutes of rain which turned into flash flooding. Far out.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I have not ridden since October.
I feel really bad after reading how much you all are riding.
Need some inspiration, its a muddy mess here.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Seems someone made up a fake Facebook. 
To hate on my horse & I. Wonderful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

That sounds incredibly childish to me.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

It really is. Who has the time to do these things anyway?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Immature kids, I suppose. Just ignore 'em!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I am. Some of the stuff - kind of crazily harsh. Its like, wow. 
I'm taking it as a compliment. I must be pretty cool to have a hate page.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

I am so very glad to be out of highschool and away from all of that drama.

That's a plus of not having any friends other than my horse and my BF. No drama!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout

if someone takes the time to make a hate page against you and your horse on facebook it just tells me that they are very jealous of you and your horse or they wouldnt have done it.. ive learned in the past that alot of the sites bashing something is because someone can't have that and is jealous


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Someone was lurking on my facebook page a little while ago, and then they went around spreading false rumors about me. 
It wasn't anything bad, but it was creepy to me.


----------



## iloverains

I cantered Mim for the first time! and her first time under saddle  she was sooo good, didn't try anything, and went into and went out of the canter perfectly!!


----------



## scwrl

i canter Milkshake but she takes the wrong lead a lot and uses her hindquarters more than her front. she also jumps into her canter. it is uncomfortable for people other than me who are not used to riding a horse like her


----------



## scwrl

well actually no one else can really ride her


----------



## VanillaBean

My girls are just amazing.
So lucky to have both of them.
♥♥


----------



## Sunny

Calculus, then waiting for my beau to get here! We're having our Valentine's Day this weekend since he has to work and I have class next week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Going to pick up our new boat today.


----------



## iloverains

oh dear my horse is goofy....

zoomed up on a photo, and this is what I found!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

You could have to deal with this...:lol:


----------



## iloverains

hahahha  ahh, I just hope she doesn't 'smile' / bare her teeth while going around the SJ course!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Chinga ruined the best photo for me - did really well at a comp. Jumped on bareback, photographer was in a hurry. Had all his ribbons on, him plaited nicely. Looked great.

Photographer didn't get a chance to check the photo = Chinga has his tongue out AND his mouth open.


----------



## iloverains

hahahha! that's unfortunate! When I won state, the photographer gave up on trying to get her ears forward, he was throwing everything around, his hat, bag, and baby toys! She is to docile!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

That's why I love Chinga - 

OHHHHEEMMMGEEZZZ . WA WAZ DAA?


----------



## iloverains

hahahhaha, yeah, Mim's like that  Love it!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

<3 my blackberry. 
I hope I still use HF when we reach one million. Then what will we aim for?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iloverains

2 million?!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

HAHAHA. 
I'm watching Sisterhood Of The Travelling Pants 2. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iloverains

love those movies  I'm watching YT clips hahaa,


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Hahahahah. I cannot remember the third one. 
What happens?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iloverains

I thought there was only 2?!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

OH. Maybe there are only two!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iloverains

haha  just let the shetlands out for some fresh grass! they went NUTS!


----------



## gingerscout

I could have bought another horse between what i spent at costco today and walmart.. geez.. and I didnt get anything cool out of it. just food and cleaning suppleis, diapers.. and other crap... oh well we can eat now..lol


----------



## gingerscout

I love ralph wiggum... I eatted the purple berries.... ewwww owwwww thud.. they taste like burning


----------



## iloverains

Before and after! ONLY 1 WEEK! 

my Mimith has put on so much weight in the past week!  yay! (ignore me)


----------



## VanillaBean

Is anyone else on here a Hunger Games freak?!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I have to have a (very minor) surgery. Though, I am still put to sleep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

Yikes! What's.wrong?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I'll PM you.


----------



## BaileyJo

J Lo! Stop calling them all baby!


----------



## VanillaBean

^^ totally agree!


----------



## SorrelHorse

I'm a hunger games freak!


----------



## gingerscout

you Know I hate being a jerk.. Im normally a nice guy but there a few things im not ok with and push my buttons.. sometimes i wish there was a dislike button on threads.. Ive learned to bite my tongue and not say stuff.. no need to add fuel to a fire.. but seriously.. some people are shallow and have no compassion for others


----------



## Saranda

Well, that's life. And our chance to remember how important is insight and compassion.

The BO of my new barn made me their PR person, as she has no time to spend at the computer (a small child, a herd of horses, husband... ), so I spent the previous evening setting up profiles of the barn in Twitter, Facebook and a local social network. Tons of fun and people already have expressed their "likes".  No English version yet, though, I'll have to work on that for foreign visitors.


----------



## Samstead

BaileyJo said:


> J Lo! Stop calling them all baby!


I'm lost who's calling all what baby?


----------



## Samstead

gingerscout said:


> you Know I hate being a jerk.. Im normally a nice guy but there a few things im not ok with and push my buttons.. sometimes i wish there was a dislike button on threads.. Ive learned to bite my tongue and not say stuff.. no need to add fuel to a fire.. but seriously.. some people are shallow and have no compassion for others


Again I'm lost, who's shallow?


----------



## Samstead

gingerscout said:


> you Know I hate being a jerk.. Im normally a nice guy but there a few things im not ok with and push my buttons.. sometimes i wish there was a dislike button on threads.. Ive learned to bite my tongue and not say stuff.. no need to add fuel to a fire.. but seriously.. some people are shallow and have no compassion for others



I'm lost again, who's shallow and why?


----------



## Samstead

Whoops didn't mean to post the same thing twice! It wasn't posting or at least it wasn't showing that it had posted.....I'll just go now


----------



## iloverains

gingerscout said:


> you Know I hate being a jerk.. Im normally a nice guy but there a few things im not ok with and push my buttons.. sometimes i wish there was a dislike button on threads.. Ive learned to bite my tongue and not say stuff.. no need to add fuel to a fire.. but seriously.. some people are shallow and have no compassion for others


what if you want the fire to burn!! (;


----------



## gingerscout

Samstead said:


> I'm lost again, who's shallow and why?


 I'm not saying its all from here or a certain person.. just reading posts from people.. some people have nothing better to do than deliberately hurt others.. and think they are so great.... I want to say your bashing someone for this or that.. but you do it yourself or someone else buys all your stuff and you dont have to pay for it.. so dont complain when people say how expensive something is or stuff like that.. or nobody over a certain size should ride at all


----------



## VanillaBean

SorrelHorse said:


> I'm a hunger games freak!


 Yay! So the question is...Are you Team Gale or Team Peeta? lol:lol:


----------



## Sunny

I agree with you completely, ginger.

About to go grab some lunch with my man! Then I have to go to class and then to work, sadly. But at least then I have the weekend!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Susan Crumrine

"keep the fire burning, let it keep us warm.." sorry just lyrics to a very old song. LOL
Gingerscout, Sorry people are being mean. Or people are being ...people..LOL
Going to look at a horse this afternoon...
Big tall appy/quarter cross gelding....


----------



## Gallop On

VanillaBean said:


> Yay! So the question is...Are you Team Gale or Team Peeta? lol:lol:


Oh my word, I read that WHOLE trilogy in like 5 days! THEE *BEST *BOOK I HAVE *EVER* READ!!! When I was finished with the book, I wanted to go and re-read it again... It was SO good! I cant wait for thee movie, although I know it wont be half as good  And oh, I voted for Peeta all the way through :wink: You?


----------



## VanillaBean

I read them all twice... lol

Team Gale! Especially seeing who plays him in the movie:wink:


----------



## Gallop On

VanillaBean said:


> I read them all twice... lol
> 
> Team Gale! Especially seeing who plays him in the movie:wink:


Lol, I liked Peeta  And I like his looks WAY better than gale in the movie! I think Peeta is awesome, hehe.


----------



## VanillaBean

AHHHH no way! lol

My Pony Club had a little Hunger Games Freaks group!


----------



## Gallop On

Aha, see how could you not like this face? :O










This face is... alright


----------



## VanillaBean

I like both, I just like one more than the other!_ I like muscle-y guys!_


----------



## Gallop On

VanillaBean said:


> I like both, I just like one more than the other!_ I like muscle-y guys!_


LOL  The Hunger Games is simply the best book, in my world


----------



## VanillaBean

Yeah. Agreed. 


*whispers "team Gale"*


----------



## mystykat

A coworker just saw my book on my desk and mentioned that his woman was reading the Hunger Games.. and in the bookstore there was a huge set up for them yesterday.. This is a sign that maybe I should check these out!


----------



## Gallop On

VanillaBean said:


> Yeah. Agreed.
> 
> 
> *whispers "team Gale"*


Screams "Team Peeta"! Lol  Katniss is my favorite though  Or Rue, she is awesome... or was awesome, according to the books


----------



## VanillaBean

Yes MystKat, you must check them out!


----------



## SorrelHorse

Late rejoining the conversation but I'm a little two-timer  Team Peeta, AND Team Gale (Is that legal?) I like Peeta for Katniss but day-um if I had to pick one for me it'd be Gale in a heartbeat.


----------



## Gallop On

mystykat said:


> A coworker just saw my book on my desk and mentioned that his woman was reading the Hunger Games.. and in the bookstore there was a huge set up for them yesterday.. This is a sign that maybe I should check these out!


I promise, its not a normal book, once you start, its all you can think about. And once your done with it, you feel like crying. READ IT! You will be able to finish it very shortly, as its SO addicting, and you will find yourself not working anymore, only r-e-a-d-i-n-g


----------



## SorrelHorse

^ What Gallop said.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Ugh I hate being sick! Hopefully I'll still be able to ride tomorrow!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

VanillaBean said:


> Is anyone else on here a Hunger Games freak?!


 oh yes yes yes!!


VanillaBean said:


> Yay! So the question is...Are you Team Gale or Team Peeta? lol:lol:


 Team Peeta!


Gallop On said:


> Oh my word, I read that WHOLE trilogy in like 5 days! THEE *BEST *BOOK I HAVE *EVER* READ!!! When I was finished with the book, I wanted to go and re-read it again... It was SO good! I cant wait for thee movie, although I know it wont be half as good  And oh, I voted for Peeta all the way through :wink: You?


 haha I started with gale then switched part way through.


Gallop On said:


> Lol, I liked Peeta  And I like his looks WAY better than gale in the movie! I think Peeta is awesome, hehe.


 haha ikr!!


VanillaBean said:


> AHHHH no way! lol
> 
> My Pony Club had a little Hunger Games Freaks group!


 oh yay!!


Gallop On said:


> Screams "Team Peeta"! Lol  Katniss is my favorite though  Or Rue, she is awesome... or was awesome, according to the books


 lol niiicccee!!


----------



## gingerscout

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!... I feel kind of better now


----------



## iloverains

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO my dad just said he would buy me $380 field boots!!  I've wanted them for soooo longg!! D sooo excited! haha, also bought a rat catcher, so now for the grand weekend I will look, decent!! haha, although, I'm riding my friends, purple, horse... ahhaha ohh well!!  still jumping so who cares! *rant over**


----------



## VanillaBean

Purple horse?

Johnny tried to bite my face this morning. There were teeth.on.my.cheek.

BAD PONY


----------



## Saranda

Snickers was kicked in one of his hocks and it was swollen, but no limpness. Yesterday the swelling was already gone, yay!


----------



## LadyNeigh

VanillaBean- owwwwwww!!!!!
Ahhh shocked everyone when I told them my bucking and jumping machine is 19yrs- they nearly fainted!! Lol (p.s. he has his back and teetch checked every 6 months and he gets very fressssh which is why he was bucking  )

Anyone else got old ages horses that could be mistaken for a five yr old??


----------



## VanillaBean

Yep! Beans just turned 19 also. Shes a wild thing! Instead of maybe going into a partial retirement, we're moving up levels in eventing! She's so fantastic.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Hmm well the oldest horse I ride is Victress... She's 14 but acts like a 3yr old! I call her my crazy bunny


----------



## Cheyennes mom

LadyNeigh said:


> VanillaBean- owwwwwww!!!!!
> Ahhh shocked everyone when I told them my bucking and jumping machine is 19yrs- they nearly fainted!! Lol (p.s. he has his back and teetch checked every 6 months and he gets very fressssh which is why he was bucking  )
> 
> Anyone else got old ages horses that could be mistaken for a five yr old??


Yess!! Very much so! CHeyenne's in her late twenty's or early 30's and she i s insane!! Lol I love her


----------



## iloverains

VanillaBean said:


> Purple horse?
> 
> Johnny tried to bite my face this morning. There were teeth.on.my.cheek.
> 
> BAD PONY


ahh, yeah, meaning like, boots, saddle blanket, bridle, bonnet, ribbon etc.  I would be honored to ride a actual purple horse!! !


----------



## iloverains

LadyNeigh said:


> Anyone else got old ages horses that could be mistaken for a five yr old??



yeah! a 19 year old Arabian, acts like a filly and can perform like a Hanoverian!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

LadyNeigh said:


> VanillaBean- owwwwwww!!!!!
> Ahhh shocked everyone when I told them my bucking and jumping machine is 19yrs- they nearly fainted!! Lol (p.s. he has his back and teetch checked every 6 months and he gets very fressssh which is why he was bucking  )
> 
> Anyone else got old ages horses that could be mistaken for a five yr old??


Pumpkin is 20 yrs old this year and no one can believe he is that age. 

Rode my bosses shetland in a 3 hr lesson this morning. His first ride in a year. Way to much fun. Also fell off when he flipped out, but that adds to the excitement!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

If anyone is in to design, etc. PM ME.
I'm making the logo for my new boat and need ideas.


----------



## Gallop On

Rusty is 6... I cant join in this old horse thing huh...?


----------



## LadyNeigh

er...mebbe not Gallop On
My 10yr old dude bolted with me across the field after a AWESOME lesson  the intructor is in love with him tooo <3


----------



## lildonkey8

Meh neighbors 16 year old horse is jiggier than my five year old?

Hey guys! Seems this site still like I remember it!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I got on my friend's 13 year old yesterday and started kicking and it was like "could this horse go any slower?" Get on my other friend's 6 year old it's like "why is this horse not jumping around like a maniac?" Get on my 27 year old it's like "Cheyenne slow down!!"


----------



## LadyNeigh

Lol  old horses are definetely some of the awesomest  mines just a huge pom pom, but he has a clip, so he's half a pom pom


----------



## gingerscout

so why is my horse the brat...lol, Its 12 degrees or so before wind outside so I get e text this morning I put the blanket on her so she wouldnt get cold.. I said thanks.. I go out there for noon feeding and her blanket is laying in the middle of the pasture and shes the only one without one on.. so I call her an idjett and she fights me for about 20 min to put it back on... I go into room and make food come back out and her blanket is off again and in the pasture.. I said forget it and put it in the barn.. I figured if she wants it off that badly and isnt shivering its her loss...lol


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I'm over being sick. The horse now hasn't been worked since Wednesday morning. 
I'll probably get someone to ride him for me today.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Whats the latest you want me over there Maddie? I can try keep my later afternoon free if I know.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Five. But 4.30 would be heaps better.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Sorry, I had to leave a couldn't make it anyway  

Rode Pumpkin up to a friends house today. He went for 4 hours non stop. I am so proud of him.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

That's okay. I lunged Chinga anyway - he was crazy. You wouldn't have been able to ride him!! This is what happens when he has four days off. Such a silly horse.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Had my gymkhana yesterday!! 2 seconds, 2 thirds and a fourth  very happy!! I'll get videos of it up soon  definitely my best gymkhana yet and I have another one on Saturday and another on the 26th! Fun times!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Here's my gymkhana yesterday! Miss.Cheyenne and I had a very good time and we beat all our previous times in all our events 
Here's a video of our events except I didn't get a video of Key Race.
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Cheyennes mom said:


> Here's my gymkhana yesterday! Miss.Cheyenne and I had a very good time and we beat all our previous times in all our events
> Here's a video of our events except I didn't get a video of Key Race.
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


 
That just linked me back to the youtube homepage....


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Oh strange...I'll get the real one up soon then. Otherwise u can just look up my channel and it'll be there, my username's YesImmaCowgirl so if u search that my channel should come up. The video's called something along the lines of "my fourth gymkhana on cheyenne"


----------



## draftgrl

So over the weekend I went to a clinic taught by a guy named Tad Enck, oh man was it good! I would definatly suggest going if anyone is near carthage, SD. He's one that does not try to sell you things, his main goal is to teach people safe horse handling and being able to work WITH your horse. 

Just though i had to say that! lol


----------



## gingerscout

someone sent me this... pretty funny


----------



## Sunny

So do not want to go to class today.

On the semi-bright side, I don't have work today. But on the semi-not-so-bright side, that means I don't get to go to the barn.

But, I swapped hours with another boarder/friend/my trainer, so I will work Friday night and all day Saturday.

You can't beat working at the stable.

Also finally ordered the new gear I needed, including a new bit. This is the third bit I've bought for Sunny, so if she decides to hate this one too I'm gonna be angry! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Why do our horses always have to injure themselves at really bad times. It really does suck.

Hopefully, he'll be feeling better soon!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

That's the video I was trying to get up earlier of my gymkhana


----------



## BaileyJo

My hands smell like horse, even though I washed them.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^I feel your pain


----------



## PintoTess

Loving life at AG college


----------



## iloverains

I PAT A BABY CHEETAHH TODAYYY!! D they were soooo cute  and fluffy .


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

That is so cool! Any pictures??!!


----------



## Turndial

Sat at dentists waiting to have my first filling.. dentists scare me!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

One of my barn buddies is going to Africa for three weeks and she trusted me her horse to exercise him and do some groundwork! Woot! So exciting to work with somebody new. He's a lovely, black gelding.


----------



## LadyNeigh

a Cheetah?? Awwww!!!

I bit my dentist once...he gave me a fright when he stuck his fingers in my mouth!!

And Saranda...hope you have fun with him  I;ve got a new horse to ride as well  16.2hh so I won't be growing out of her lol


----------



## gingerscout

ok kind of p.o.'d at wifes school.. here it is 330 am and we are up because they told her yesterday there is a manditory class she has to take this summer for her degree.. oh and there is only 24 slots open for over 100 students who need to take it.. nice.. well they said at 11pm our time they would open registration.. and guess what its still not open.. us and all her friendsin the class are up all night waiting for this stupid class to open for registration....:evil:


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, Lady Neigh, I sure hope we will do well together and that he will enjoy my presence.  He is a nice horse with no bad habits, so it should be fairly easy. But I bet Snickers will get jealous and try to have me spend more time with him. Which I certainly will.


----------



## iloverains

re the Cheetah - no photos ): cause they're in quarantine, so can't bring anything in... !


----------



## gingerscout

So I just got basically slapped in the face by someone and I didnt expect it.. and I never thought this person would do it to me... nice to know this person thinks so highly of me.. I happened to stumble on a comment somewhere I guess they thought I wouldnt see.. makes me want to rethink things a little


----------



## lildonkey8

So how are y'all peeps?
Sitting on the couch sick, ditching school. Love <3 it!
Tanoka was a pill the other day, remember her?


----------



## Sunny

Doesn't sound pleasant, ginger!

So tired of class. Can't wait to be done for the day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scwrl

hey lildonkey thats what im doing


----------



## Gallop On

Rain, and rain, and then two days ago it was snow, now just rain... Give me snow over rain!!! Im so tired of this winter weather, and already dreading the summer... 
-_-


----------



## lildonkey8

Yesterday was just ugly weather, and the day I'm sick; a beeaauutiful day!


----------



## iloverains

was fantastic weather monday - wednesday, while i was at work... now going to ride and it's cloudy /: hahah ohhh well, so long as it doesn't rain!


----------



## lildonkey8

Same here! Just with school :/


----------



## Gallop On

Took the Rust bucket out today... in the rain... it was miserable...


----------



## gingerscout

there were like 10 people in chat.. then I left for 5 min came back and everyones gone.. thats weird.. even the regulars


----------



## loveshorses79

Just want to say hi and ad to the posts! I hope it reaches a million.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Tired. Bored. Stressed.

Love horses,


----------



## lildonkey8

Welcome LovesHorses! If ya need anything, don't be afraid to shoot me a PM, I'll help with anything you want


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Really should ride Pumpkin.... but to tired :/


----------



## gingerscout

so I figured out who writes all the bad cl ads in my area.. driving down the road I saw a sign that said fore sael firewud.... seriously.. I almost crashed the car laughing.. on the side of the road


----------



## iloverains

"is this the real life... "


----------



## gingerscout

iloverains said:


> "is this the real life... "


 if your asking me if I saw this person...yes.. this is real life


----------



## iloverains

awhh, that's failed... bohemian rhapsody lyrics.


----------



## gingerscout

iloverains said:


> awhh, that's failed... bohemian rhapsody lyrics.


 I always picture the scene in waynes world when I hear that song


----------



## iloverains

hahahhaha yeah!


----------



## gingerscout

my daughter is watching a show on tv.. and there was a horse in it.. the guy kept calling it by a girls name, and kept saying good girl.. but the horse was clearly male if you know what I mean...lol


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

So.
Bored.
Most.
Boring.
Class.
Ever.


HEY GUYS.


----------



## lildonkey8

14552


----------



## Sunny

Finally get to ride Sunny tomorrow, hopefully on a trail ride!

On another note, not feeling too well. I've been dizzy and, not to give TMI, having pretty vicious uterine pain. Not cramps, but a stabbing pain.

Really hoping it goes away because I don't want to go to the doctor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

Feel better Sunny! I hate the feeling :-/


----------



## VanillaBean

Yay! Went to the tack shop and bought Grace a new halter, girth, and pull on bell boots. HAPPY!


----------



## mystykat

Lucky, I want a new cinch...but haven't found the 'right' one... haha PICKY. What's the halter look like?


----------



## Sunny

I went on a small shopping spree, myself. Got a new bit, side reins, lunge line, and fly spray.

The joy of Alabama, you still need fly spray in February!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Snickers is getting a local anesthesia and professional sheath cleaning this Sunday. He's been acting so uncomfortable when his sheath is being touched lately, that I want a vet to check him better than I can. Yay, what a fun topic!


----------



## Sunny

That's why I'm on Team Mare! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Mares are cute, but too marish for me. :lol: I prefer female cats, but when it comes to horses and dogs - males only, please.


----------



## Sunny

I've owned three horses-- two mares and one gelding.

I'll admit, the gelding was the sweetest, calmest love bug. Mare 1 was a straight biatch, and Mare 2, Sunny, isn't a B but does have an attitude.

But, I guess that's what I like about them. Always full of surprises! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

To each his own, and it's just so great we have a choice to make, isn't it?  I love the playfulness of geldings and I'd also say they have their own bag full of surprises - no day is the same with my boy, at least.


----------



## gingerscout

im just going back to having no horse.. I think thats easier on everyone.. not like she can be ridden anyways


----------



## Saranda

Why so, gingerscout?


----------



## VanillaBean

mystykat said:


> What's the halter look like?


 This!


----------



## gingerscout

Saranda said:


> Why so, gingerscout?


 long story, which I cant dive too far into , but Im being reminded how people think of a plus sized guy wanting to ride.. and not anything im my area I can ride.. maybe I should take everyones advice and cut my losses for now, until later on down the road


----------



## Sunny

My uncle is a big guy. Over 300 pounds, and he has a TWH mare that totes him around quite contently!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout

im nowhere near 300.. and I have people here and vets all the time saying if I find a size appropriate horse im fine.. but in real life.. Im some monster who has no right to be on a horse apparently.. and I dont make the weight limit of any barn within 50 miles of me it seems.. and ads on cl, or feed stores have brought me little luck


----------



## loveshorses79

Don't listen to them and don't give up on riding. The stable near my house doesn't have a weight restriction. I have seen larger people ride often. I, myself am just under 200 pounds and I ride. I have never even heard of a person being too big to ride. Hang in there and you'll find what you are looking for. Put an ad on cl asking for someone that needs barn work in exchange for riding or pay for it if you have the money. I'm sure there is someone out there close to you that would let you ride!!


----------



## scwrl

I told him i would teach him to ride. Taz is a great horse to ride. she is sturdy and is cofortable. we have saddles that range in all sizes


----------



## gingerscout

scwrl said:


> I told him i would teach him to ride. Taz is a great horse to ride. she is sturdy and is cofortable. we have saddles that range in all sizes


 if you weren't like 300+ miles away and your parents were ok with it thats one thing.. like I said.. but I dont know if your parents would be as willing as you are..lol


----------



## scwrl

yup thats true.


----------



## VanillaBean

Grace was going insane in her pasture today and fell. Her feet slid out from under her and she slid down the hill like 7 ft. What a spaz.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Washed the pony this morning. All shiny and clean


----------



## loveshorses79

I get to ride on Sunday! So excited!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Woo. Riding with friends tomorrow afternoon. Gave a friend a riding lesson just then. He did so well. Poor thing is getting fit


----------



## loveshorses79

I love riding! Especially bareback!


----------



## Sunny

Good ride today on Sunny. Quite a few spooks, but oh well. She's three.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iloverains

Took my friends horse the the grand weekend today - jump club...

the last jump he was a little hesitant, so just tapped him with the crop... then he over jumped it! 

back view ... and a front one  hahaha, excuse my horrid position! but had to share!! D


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Thats great :lol: Love the position you have going on there


----------



## iloverains

hahah thank you!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

This math assignment makes me want to shoot myself in the face.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

What topic is it on?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Financial Decisions.

It's not even hard, just annoying.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

That sucks. Have fun with that


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Uh. Why thankyou.

I just printed my English draft. Like a boss.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Need to start English, Art and finish SOS


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Like a boss?

Everything is started, just not finished.

Bamn we're getting posts! lol


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Hahaha. Like a boss. 

I really don't want to start it. I will get bombarded soon, but... egh


----------



## Sunny

Oh, just wait until you have to take college calculus... THAT makes me want to shoot myself, especially since my teacher is foreign and I can't understand a word he says.

I'm also working on an English paper for my English Comp 102 class, which is based on argument papers.

Mine is a compare/contrast of The Modest Proposal and a 1960's cigarette ad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scwrl

oooh i love calculus


----------



## loveshorses79

I hate math and it hates me right back!


----------



## Sunny

Same here, loveshorses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scwrl

i love math and i am good at it


----------



## Sunny

My boyfriend is great at math. He does huge calculations in his head and it amazes me.

Whenever we're out to eat I'll sit there for an hour trying to calculate a tip and Tyler can take one look at it and say,"15% is $5.67!" It's ridiculous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scwrl

thats how i am


----------



## iloverains

go back and check out the bottom of 1458?!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I like Math.

Just not this assignment.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Gymkhana this morning and afternoon! Loads of fun! There was even a jump in the middle of a pattern that we had to jump and cheyenne's such a good jumper. So we go through the poles, over the jump, she jumped about as much as I expected: about aa foot even though they were crossrails that were pretty much just poles lying on the ground it was so small. So we jumped it, went around the barrel, went to jump again and cheyenne gave a HUGE leap that I was told was about three feet high lol 8-D so I get thrown back because I was expecting another foot high jump or so and I get off pattern from not weaving back through the poles as I tried to get myself back together lol it was fun though


----------



## LadyNeigh

that horse is scopey iloverains (at least thats what I think is scopey lol)

I hate maths too. I'm terrible at it


----------



## scwrl

oh i hate u people. u guys dont like math. lol jk i dont hate u


----------



## Saranda

Did bareback canter for the very first time today and it went smooth, fun and great! Guess who's a happy girl now!


----------



## scwrl

i cant bareback canter with milkshake she is so bumpy


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Awesome! I did it for the first time a couple months ago  lots of fun! Much easier than trotting that's for sure! With my horse anyway. Do you have extremely sore thighs now? When I did it for the first time my thighs were bruised up everywhere and I was sooo stiff haha my boney pony


----------



## PintoTess

Just had my first ride at College! Such a gorgeous horse and soft mouth! Has THE BEST sliding stop EVER!


----------



## Can He Star

aww nice
^


----------



## PintoTess

Such a perfect horse


----------



## Saranda

Cheyennes mom, no, I didn't have anything sore! Snickers turned out to be VERY soft and smooth in canter without saddle and I was so excited and relaxed that it felt like flying.  I only got a bit too tense when we transitioned back to trot, but it's ok, I'm just learning and this phase will pass.  
Cantering bareback was a long term dream for me and it just came out of the blue when I was trotting with him - if not now, then when?! And, with that thought, Snickers just raised into canter by himself, like reading my thoughts, it was just sooo awesome!


----------



## PintoTess

Sigh, maybe another time?


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Landed in a dust bowl after the pony ditched me before a jump. Classy Pumpkin. Now I have a sore shoulder, back, tailbone and hip... -_-


----------



## Saranda

Get well soon, Pumpkinz!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Thanks. Starting to notice that I splatter more than I bounce XD Only 15 too, which is a worry.. 0_0


----------



## PintoTess

Riding again tomorrow! Woop woop! Lets hope my horse has a soft as mouth as the one I rode today had!


----------



## Saranda

Have you tried yoga? It helps the body to stay relaxed at all times, and then falls are softer.


----------



## PintoTess

Yoga?Jaha lol!


----------



## Saranda

What's so funny about yoga? I advised it to Pumpkinz as an option how to prevent injuries when falling.


----------



## PintoTess

No nothing at all!!Just looks weird at times, not meaning it offensively or anything!Sorry if you took it that way lol


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Oh! I was actually looking at yoga. But money is tight at the moment :/ Maybe I should wear a layer of cushions when I ride :lol:


----------



## Saranda

No offence taken - some of the asanas really do look a bit weird at times.  

Pumpkinz, maybe cushioning all the ground in the arena with bubble wrap will help!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Hahah. No arena unfortunately. Only his paddock and lots of trees. I'm going to need a heck of a lot of bubble wrap. Anyone feel like pitching in?


----------



## Saranda

If only I lived closer, I'd gladly help - it might be fun to wrap a whole paddock in bubble wrap - trees and birds including!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Hahah well feel free to come over!


----------



## PintoTess

Forevere alone, in my little room at college, on a horsey 'facebook' and trying to stop yawning, fun life I have at the moment!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

I can't wait to get to Uni. So sick of high school.


----------



## PintoTess

Im glad to be out of it thats for sure.


----------



## VanillaBean

Fell off pf my friends horse yesterday. I needed a chiropractor before that. Now? Pain. Endless pain.


----------



## draftgrl

haha, yeah I fell off a 27 yr old giant of a qh, because of my own stupidity lol. He must have cliped the side of my knee with his hoof, cuz I still have a good bruise. This happened 2 weeks ago lol

I like the bubble wrap idea...but once you hit it its no longer a good cushion. How about that thick foam...like memory foam or whatever?


----------



## LadyNeigh

my horse has sweet itch and we didn't know what to do about it cos she is 

The Rug Destructorrrr
dum dum duuuuummmmmm!!!!!


yeah anyway and her sweet itch is really bad so we decided just to wrap her in cling film

then we remembered something called 'animal welfare' lol

i'm not that mean. honestly:wink:


----------



## Sunny

Was up until 3 AM bickering with BF, so I'm not going to music appreciation today. Wish I didn't have to go to English or calculus either, but sadly I do...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyNeigh

School is generally just a waste of time- when are you going to need to know how to get the area of a sphere when you are a destined horse physiotherapist???

SOMEONE TELL ME WHYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## scwrl

ooh i dont have to go to school today haha


----------



## Sunny

Or why I'll need to know how to graph a function. Or find the limit of a function. Or the end behavior of a function.

I hate functions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scwrl

Its Presidents day!!!!!


----------



## Sunny

Yeah, the high schools and middle schools are out. Sadly college isn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scwrl

oh well then that sucks for u hahahaha


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Memory foam... that could work!

I do not see where in my life I would ever need to transform a linear equation into a graph, or find out if something is a related line or not. Please Maths, leave me alone.

And cause it is fun: It is 6:12 in the morning at the moment.


----------



## Can He Star

Saranda said:


> What's so funny about yoga? I advised it to Pumpkinz as an option how to prevent injuries when falling.


I've heard that yoga is great for dressage riders especially


----------



## Can He Star

pinto tess it would help with that sore back you had awhile ago.


----------



## scwrl

somebody get on chat i am SUPER bored cuz im alone on there


----------



## doubleopi

I can't wait to get to go see my horse, in August...And take conformation pics...


----------



## CountryChick

Homework sucks I wish I was out riding 





'


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I miss riding my awesome pony!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Finally home from school. It is so humid, it isn't funny -_-


----------



## lildonkey8

Hum diddly dum...dum diddly Hum


----------



## draftgrl

Doo whop ditty do dah....da da da


----------



## gingerscout

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE... cough cough.... burp... aah I feel better now


----------



## loveshorses79

I want to go riding baaaaaaaaaadly!!!


----------



## VanillaBean

I think I pulled a muscle in my thigh. Awesome.


----------



## PintoTess

Going to ride the COW PONIES!


----------



## Gallop On

Wee, I did like a lesson thing on Rusty today with a little girl, WORST THING EVER. Never again.


----------



## PintoTess

Hahah lol!! Gallop On, what happened!?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Almost finished this Math assignment..

.. a week early!


----------



## scwrl

doing a stupid crossword ugh where is power solar available and commonly


----------



## scwrl

YAY i found power


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

INF is boring.

Hey


----------



## VanillaBean

I hacked a piece of Grace's mane...it looks very bad!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Abandoning HF for a while - BYE GUYS


----------



## Gallop On

VanillaBean said:


> I hacked a piece of Grace's mane...it looks very bad!


What did you do too it?


----------



## VanillaBean

Ugh I was trying to find ways to cut it without it looking cut because I cant pull it as it is already thin. So my idea was to cut it, then take thinning shears on the bottom for the not so choppy look. Everything went wrong! Very glad I only did a small section!


----------



## Gallop On

VanillaBean said:


> Ugh I was trying to find ways to cut it without it looking cut because I cant pull it as it is already thin. So my idea was to cut it, then take thinning shears on the bottom for the not so choppy look. Everything went wrong! Very glad I only did a small section!


Sorry, but I am going to laugh... :rofl: How short did it end up? I get these urges every now and then to trim up rusty's hair, so, I get some scissors, and tell myself to ONLY cut off a TINY bit, and, guess what? When I am done it looks like I cut a foot off -_-


----------



## VanillaBean

The length was where I wanted it, but it was crooked and awful. I am going to get a special tool made for doing these things!! Poor baby looks so stupid and doesn't even know!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Don't ever try riding a hungry pony with an extremely boney back bareback in an extremely mucky arena in the pouring rain with a bit that your already cranky pony hates in her mouth. The results are less than satisfactory.


----------



## gingerscout

I hate nothing more than someone asking your opinion on something and then not answering or even telling you they got the message, or asking someone a question and they deliberately ignore you.. but when they have to ask you something they want an answer right away


----------



## Sunny

Going to the doctor Thursday since I'm still feeling like crap. Hoping it's nothing serious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

Sitting in my bed. Needing a cooler siggy :/ *runs to get cooler siggy*


----------



## PintoTess

Woooo !! Got my stock horse hah!









He looked nothing like this before I got on him  Hes only 3!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Nice pintotess! I didn't know you rode western...


----------



## Saranda

My work distracts me from reading HF. Meh...


----------



## PintoTess

I dont ride wesstern hahaha!Im at a college where they ride stock horses and campdraft so I have to as well haha!Funny how I had him going like a hack while the others were hooning around ha!

Today I taught him collection and slide stops!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Awww More pics PT! Sounds like you are having a lot of fun. I want to go to uni even more now.


----------



## Saranda

Snickers is turning 6 tomorrow - gotta get him a present.


----------



## iloverains

make him a cake (;


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

You could get him a new saddle, saddle blanket, rug, bridle etc.

Really anything that will benefit you as well


----------



## PintoTess

Alright a few more  Ill maybe get some more tomorrow


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Yay! :clap:

He is gorgeous. His personality looks great as well!


----------



## PintoTess

Yep hes pretty spesh  Pigroots well too haha! That was only cause he had to be 'chased' a bit to get him going haha!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Hahah. Always good to have one that keeps it interesting!


----------



## PintoTess

sure is hahah!


----------



## Saranda

I'd love to get him a new saddle, as I've got no saddle at all right now, but money is tight so it has to wait.  I guess I'll bring him a yummy salad with fruits, veggies and herbs.


----------



## PintoTess

^ Hah I have 4....


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

^ five sitting at home...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout

does this seem to hapen to anyone else.. I see the random horses pics on the top of the page and click on them occasionaly to see the horses bio, and like 1/2 the time the horse is dead.. kind of like hey that horse is cool... this horse has moved on.. kinda depressing in a sense...lol


----------



## LadyNeigh

/\ tons piled up in the tack room 

You could get a bareback roller from www.robinsonsequestrian.com for £8...it does international deliveries and what not

I've got on on the way!!!


----------



## Barrel Baby

*Being Hock sore (dragging of the back toes) :/*

Has anyone here ever had a horse that was "hock Sore"? or your horse dragging their back toe? My older mare does this and i just noticed! i read an article that it means that their hocks are well...basically hurting. She is supposed to go to the chiropractor soon. Does anyone have any exercises or any extra things to help soothe her. I also have a few more questions.

Does this effect her flexibility?

Does it effect the way we run barrels? 

if anyone could give me some tips id be awesome! I want to do my best to keep her comfortable!!!

THANKS ABUNCH!


----------



## draftgrl

A friend of mine uses this to help her older mare, just rubs it on the knees, hocks, and along her back. Whether or not it works I don't know, don't see why it wouldn't. Hopefully someone can give you a bit more advise.


----------



## gingerscout

There has been a tow truck sitting in front of my house for the last hour now... I know hes not here for me.. but still why is he in front of my house.. sitting in the truck.. my one car is paid off and the other is currant ( had to go online to check just to be sure...lol) so I know its not for me.. but how long can he sit in front of my house before I say something to him? or just leave it alone.. since my father used to work for an auto company and used to do the repoing of vehicles.. it makes me nervous to see a tow truck in front of someones house


----------



## draftgrl

Go and ask him.


----------



## gingerscout

draftgrl said:


> Go and ask him.


 I did.. he was looking for the previous owner of the house.. man I wish whomever lived here before would update their crap.. Ive had repo men in the middle of the night wake me up.. mail, phone calls... this house was vacant a year and a half before we bought it and weve lived here going on 4 months.. I mean.. is everyone that far behind


----------



## draftgrl

wow, yup about time


----------



## Sunny

Don't worry, Saranda. Not all of us can afford to go out and buy a saddle like that, and surely don't have enough to brag about how many we have, myself included.

I saved for months and months and months to be able to afford my Wintec.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyNeigh

Brrel Bby- my mre drggs her feet but she doesn't crry her bck properly...it might be tht

nd the first letter of the lphbet hs stopped working on my computer :/


----------



## Gallop On

LadyNeigh said:


> Brrel Bby- my mre drggs her feet but she doesn't crry her bck properly...it might be tht
> 
> nd the first letter of the lphbet hs stopped working on my computer :/


LOL, I never realized how much we use the letter 'A'! 

Oky, I'm going to stop using tht letter, for fun  This is so weird... Hey, I dont even use it tht much...


----------



## draftgrl

Question: Is there any market for handmade rope halters? 

If so, what would you be willing to pay for a rope halter of your color choice, noseband color choice, and rope size choice? Of course it's good quality work and such.


----------



## Can He Star

PintoTess said:


> ^ Hah I have 4....


 really? awesome, dressage ap, stock and ??


----------



## Saranda

Ah, it's ok, Sunny, I just hope I manage to get or at least borrow saddle at the end of this May, when I'd love to participate in a trail competition with Snickers.  I'm also looking at Wintecs, they seem to be of fine quality. Also, Kieffers.


----------



## Sunny

I really like my Wintec. I have the 500 Jump.

I'm looking at the new Thorowgood dressage saddles. Hoping to get one of those for Christmas!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

We weren't bragging Sunny....


----------



## Sunny

Talking about how many saddles you have right after someone says they can't afford one, bragging or not, is just plain rude. Sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Well of course we didn't mean it that way.


----------



## Sunny

I'm sure you didn't, I know you wouldn't intentionally try to put someone down.

Saying things like that is like going to homeless shelter and telling them about your mansion. Whether only striking up casual conversation or not, it's just not the right thing to say.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

yeah well Sorry if anyone took it that way


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Same as Pinto, just said it to get more posts really.  

Two dressage, Two All Purpose, One Jumping. My favorites my newest dressage. What's everyoen elses favorite saddle in the world?


----------



## VanillaBean

Uhrmm..well I have 4 western saddles but I only use 1, and I have 2 close contact but I only use one-my Wintec CC <3


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I don't have a Western Saddle.

MUM. I WANT FOR MY BIRTHDAY A SADDLE I'LL NEVER RIDE IN.

Maybe once..

Sounds useful


----------



## VanillaBean

Haha! My moms horse is western so I ride him in it...bur not the girls.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I had to explain the fifth saddle to my dad..

' SO dad... there's another saddle at home... and um. yeah. I love you and stuff'.

.... He wasn't impressed


----------



## PintoTess

I like Dressage saddles anyday.


----------



## Can He Star

my fav saddles my dressage by far. so comfy

my first saddle , actually my first everything was worked hard for. im am very lucky to have the saddle i have and am lucky my parents could afford it. it was a gift actually.


----------



## PintoTess

Me too. I am happy with mine.


----------



## gingerscout

I'm doing this on my new phone first smart phone lol


----------



## Saranda

I didn't take it the wrong way, it's awesome you all have such great saddles.  I'd like to have three saddles - one all purpose, one jumping and one trekking/endurance. This combination would fit all my needs.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Finally, I have good news on Chinga .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Tell!!!!


----------



## Saranda

Still on the topic of saddles - as I'm forced to ride mostly bareback now, I'm really seeing an improvement in my balance and seat.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I love Bareback!!

Pinto - I'll pm you. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrel Baby

draftgrl said:


> A friend of mine uses this to help her older mare, just rubs it on the knees, hocks, and along her back. Whether or not it works I don't know, don't see why it wouldn't. Hopefully someone can give you a bit more advise.


 
THANKS ABUNCH!!! I will definatley try that!!


----------



## Saranda

Just got a message from my BO, that my guy has made an impression on the lead mare of the herd and that she is now being all romantic and snuggly with him - how cute! That will definately help him climbing the hierarchy of the herd, too.


----------



## Sunny

Heading to the GYN in a little bit since I'm still really sick. It sounds a lot like ovarian cysts or endometriosis, so wish me luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Fingers crossed and positive vibes, Sunny!


----------



## Can He Star

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Finally, I have good news on Chinga .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


whats the good news


----------



## LadyNeigh

Good look Sunny 

Saranda- dream saddle list...

General purpose
Jumping
Dressage
Endurance
Racing

lol- this list will never be in my property 
And come on Chingaz!! Tell tell tell!!


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, guys.

Just had a pelvic exam and am currently waiting to get a T-V ultrasound which I am REALLY not looking forward to....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyNeigh

I can multi task!! Eating a cookie whilst chewing gum 

And the letter a is working now


----------



## PintoTess

Wooo! Going to ride ATV this morning and then riding my little Stock horse dude this arvo!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ANother gymkhana on sunday! Yaay!! So excited! My guy friend (not boyfriend btw) is convinced he's going to beat me but that's just making me want to win even more so he's gonna have fun trying lol


----------



## iloverains

I love doing that with friends  (Cheyenne)


----------



## PintoTess

Show tomorrow with Tessy! Had SO much fun on the ATV!


----------



## Sunny

Should hopefully know tomorrow what is wrong with me.

The TV ultrasound wasn't as painful as I was expecting. Uncomfortable, but only a few painful moments.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Home sick. 
Sucks so much!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

Ugh, my lactose intolerance is getting out of control. :/


----------



## scwrl

i would compete in a gymkhana but none around me


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I take my 'fancy horsey' in them and his all like. Yeaaah, sharp turns, fast leggies and blue ribbons. Not gonna lie he was kind of cool at it. 

Annd, his so babin' and does well in presentation classes. Like a boss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

iloverains said:


> I love doing that with friends  (Cheyenne)


Yes it's very fun 


scwrl said:


> i would compete in a gymkhana but none around me


Aw that sucks 


ChingazMyBoy said:


> I take my 'fancy horsey' in them and his all like. Yeaaah, sharp turns, fast leggies and blue ribbons. Not gonna lie he was kind of cool at it.
> 
> Annd, his so babin' and does well in presentation classes. Like a boss.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nice  cheyenne's like that too

So I just got very bummed though. My pony just got sick  she has a big cough. So I'm gonna give her a break and ride the barn owner's horse for a while including at the gymkhana  I mean she's a good horse and everything but I just want cheyenne to get better :'( so I'm really bummed. I wanna go see her but it's like 10 right now and so that's not gonna happen. I'm going Saturday so I doubt my mom'll take me tomorrow but I just wanna see her. Maybe I can convince her to drive me? Hopefully? My poor cheyenne.


----------



## iloverains

Cheyennes mom said:


> I just decided that when I'm a grown up and I have a farm I'm going to get a mini, a pony and a few horses lol just for the fun of it  Just kidding! (or am I...?)



^_^ ahhaha - i have a farm, a mini a pony and a few horses  but I'm not grown up!! haha.


----------



## Saranda

She'll be ok in no time, Cheyennes mom, don't you worry, just give her time to rest and find out why she startet coughing.  Btw, Iceland moss is great for coughs.

My Grand Plan for Tomorrow:

* Help out BO with a trail lesson and pony a minor studend around the forest.
* Groundwork on line and at liberty with Snickers and with a friend of mine and her horse - we do it by principles, described in the book "From leading to liberty", and they are really helping her shy gelding to open up! 
* Groundwork another friend's horse by her request and show him the basics of Parelli 7 games.
* Groundwork a BO's mare who's lately had some respect issues and needs more work.
* Have a trail ride with my boy.

Going to be a really busy Saturday! Me gusta!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Anyone else a Private Practice fan?


----------



## VanillaBean

Just wrote a 1,000 word book report in two days. Over 700 words today in less that one hour!


----------



## LadyNeigh

Oh poor you VanillaBean 

I could KILL someone right now


----------



## scwrl

LadyNeigh said:


> Oh poor you VanillaBean
> 
> I could KILL someone right now


hey so could i. i am so mad at some people


----------



## VanillaBean

Oh it was actually not too bad! I just jammed out and buckled down and did it!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Well, if you want to do my English assignment and my SOS assignment before next Thursday that would be great! I would have no problems with that


----------



## iloverains

getting THE BEST birthday pressies in the WORLD! this birthday!! 

pair of top field boots - Ariat
a dressage/jumping coat/jacket
a awesome bling browband for dressage
a bracelet with my first horses hair in it 
a bucket of nutella 
and new breaches!! 

I'm sooooo excited 

also getting a new bridle and saddle (but with my own money /: )ahhaha


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Someone go feed my horsey?? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

Lol PMB, I am thinking no. 

I have three classes done for the year! YEAAAAAAH!


----------



## Sunny

I have yet another argument analysis due Monday. Supposed to be five pages, only have one so far.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout

not that anyone ever replies to what I say...so wondering why im putting this.. but what kind of dummy steals a trash can full of garbage.. sometime last night we had a power outage and during that neighborhood black out someone decided to steal my huge trashcan on wheels, that was almost full of garbage.. why?? still trying to figure that out.. the garbage company didnt take it I checked.. and none of the neighbors noticed it missing


----------



## iloverains

gingerscout said:


> not that anyone ever replies to what I say...so wondering why im putting this.. but what kind of dummy steals a trash can full of garbage.. sometime last night we had a power outage and during that neighborhood black out someone decided to steal my huge trashcan on wheels, that was almost full of garbage.. why?? still trying to figure that out.. the garbage company didnt take it I checked.. and none of the neighbors noticed it missing



that's rather.... interesting....


----------



## Cheyennes mom

iloverains said:


> ^_^ ahhaha - i have a farm, a mini a pony and a few horses  but I'm not grown up!! haha.


Lucky you!!


Saranda said:


> She'll be ok in no time, Cheyennes mom, don't you worry, just give her time to rest and find out why she startet coughing.  Btw, Iceland moss is great for coughs.


Thanks  she was coughing because she choked on hay a few days ago in the trailer. She got a really runny nose and was giving huge coughs all over the place. Apparently she's still coughing a bit today but she doesn't have a runny nose anymore so that's a step up. The barn owner's gonna give her some meds today and see if it helps.


gingerscout said:


> not that anyone ever replies to what I say...so wondering why im putting this.. but what kind of dummy steals a trash can full of garbage.. sometime last night we had a power outage and during that neighborhood black out someone decided to steal my huge trashcan on wheels, that was almost full of garbage.. why?? still trying to figure that out.. the garbage company didnt take it I checked.. and none of the neighbors noticed it missing


Huh...I've heard of many raccoons...people? Nah not so much...weird...donno bout you but I have no use for a can full of garbage..


----------



## scwrl

gingerscout said:


> not that anyone ever replies to what I say...so wondering why im putting this.. but what kind of dummy steals a trash can full of garbage.. sometime last night we had a power outage and during that neighborhood black out someone decided to steal my huge trashcan on wheels, that was almost full of garbage.. why?? still trying to figure that out.. the garbage company didnt take it I checked.. and none of the neighbors noticed it missing


well there are some pretty weird people out there


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I hate people who judge by the amount of money you have..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## minihorse927

QUIT calling ME! NO, I will not sell!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Blerggghh. Stupid rain. Go away please.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

RAIN -_-

So silly.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

You guys too? Guess what's happening here? RAIN.  typical BC


----------



## Saranda

RAIN. Though I'm in a completely different part of the world. Seems it's raining EVERYWHERE. Had a great day with my boy, though. ^^


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Everyone else has rain... We got a bunch of snow. Boo. Roads are horrible so didn't get to see the horses today! Its so pretty out too!


----------



## Sunny

We have SUNSHINE!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Still overcast here today. A bit sunnier though. Hope it stays that way!


----------



## LadyNeigh

its night here.
but calm
not clear


oh yeah I figured the finger I use to scrub tack with is 1cm shorter than its equivalent on the other hand because of this

lol


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Haha that's awesome!

Sun has shown it's self. Now for the onslaught of humidity :S


----------



## Samstead

Wimnd wind and more WIND ugh! Bedding was in my eyes my mouth even my boots! I'm done with that job....I dread it all the night before and it ruins half my day caus rim so put out after


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Going to try to get a ride in this afternoon!


----------



## VanillaBean

8" of snow.

My TB is in heat, meaning she is turning into a beast. Yipee.


----------



## iloverains

Dogs go on heat, horses go in season!!


----------



## VanillaBean

It's all the same.


----------



## gingerscout

iloverains said:


> Dogs go on heat, horses go in season!!


 and when my wife goes into it I go RUN!!!!!!!...lol:wink::lol:


----------



## Samstead

good lesson today despite almost falling a couple times...need to remember to sit up after jumps (I do if I thin about it but if I don't then it feels like someones pushing me into her neck and getting up again is quite the feat) the first time wasn't really anyones fault Lucy changed lead of a pole on the ground and tried to change back in the corner I had m hands to far in to steady myself


----------



## iloverains

good job Samstead - at least you know what you're doing wrong. 

on a similar note

Jumped Mim 90cm today!  highest shes ever jumped!


----------



## PintoTess

*Pins big red, white and blue ribbon onto pinboard and admires proudly*

So happy with my show yesterday!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Congrats!!


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Thanks


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Woah  
Just heard that Chinga will be back in work to attend Zone Championships - Jumping Eq.


----------



## Saranda

Soooo, Snickers had his sheath cleaned and bean extracted...for the first time in his 6 years of life. Turns out his previous owners didn't find it important enough to do, so the previous months included me trying to get him used to people touching his private parts. He had to be doped nonetheless, because the bean was causing pain and he tried to kick when the cleaning was done. How annoying and irresponsible of those people who used to own him. Rant rant rant. At least he's ok now.


----------



## VanillaBean

Yeeeuh! Got some sweet new Wellies today!


----------



## scwrl

when i came to this page my horses pic was advertising YAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gingerscout

so we have someone out today to fix the plumbing so we have a 2nd bathroom again... YAY, and to look at our furnace as it smelled funny when it kicked on.. find out that it is leaking gas and slowly poisoning us... no wonder we have all felt like crap the last week, and slowly getting worse.. it was leaking gas, and putting out way too much carbon dioxide.. turns out it was a $ 4 dollar part to fix it.. wish I would have known that earlier.. but hopefully this takes care of the problem.. I went out and bought a carbon dioxide dectector today


----------



## Sunny

Cantered Sunny for the first time ever today. It was great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Congrats, Sunny! Must have felt like a dream!

And, wow, gingerscout, glad you detected the problem, it was really dangerous to live with the leak!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

I have come to the conclusion that I detest people at school very much.


----------



## Saranda

Why so, Pumpkinz?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Jalah. Facebook me?

Math assignment, I hate you so much.


----------



## PintoTess

Just got bitted on the butt by a Green Ant ;(


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Ugh. Bitchy people at school. Been going on for weeks now and I've had a gut-full.


----------



## Saranda

Haters gonna hate. Give em' a big bucket of Ignore.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

True that!
Thing is: already got that going :S My best friend and I have been getting the cold shoulder for no apparent reason from our other close friend. Strange thing is that earlier in the day, we were all getting along fine, until after lunch. Something was obviously said to change her attitude towards us.

But now it's kind of an ignore competition. I laugh at it, but this afternoon I found out that rumors were getting flown from our other friends 'new best buddy'. High school. Who needs it?


----------



## Saranda

Have you tried to talk it all over with all those involved? Maybe it's just some sort of misunderstanding and you could work it out.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

I am hoping so. Planning to do that tomorrow actually. Thanks


----------



## Saranda

Good luck.  Talking always helps to sort things out. Even if it means revealing some ugly truths, it is still for the best.


----------



## PintoTess

Riding at school again! Yewww!


----------



## VanillaBean

Eh.


I don't feel like anything today.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Gymkhana yesterday...cheyenne's still sick so I was riding a different horse named Reba. She's a little bit faster than cheyenne but I had only ridden her 3 times before that so I was scared to run her like I would with cheyenne. We did okay I guess...1st, 2nd, two 3rds and a fourth. I felt so bad before the gymkhana, I was at the barn early to get Reba cleaned up and all and when I came cheyenne knew that we were going to a gymkhana because I only come that early if we're going so she's kinda caught on. ANyway, I went and she was still coughing and pacing around knowing i'd come get her. So I went in to see her and all that then went to get a halter and she stood there with her eyes bright and her ears up watching my every move and then I walked passed her paddock and went to Reba's and she was still watching me with bright eyes and I felt so bad!! I couldn't run her though, I didn't want her to get pnemonia or something so I had to leave her behind...but I still felt bad.

So I won't be riding cheyenne for at least another week to give her time to rest and recover. Now, however, my project horse, the QH/Freisian is moving from our barn so I was kind of disappointed that I won't have anything to do at the barn except chores and playing around with chey. But then the barn owner said that I could ride a new horse named Maverick. He's a 6 year old Arab. He's the sweetest little thing, he looks like he's two and he's always nudging and nuzzling u. I get on him and he gives me a 'fun' time. He was trained as a jumper by an 18 year old beginner so you know how that can be...anyway I get on him and go through the gaites and omg he's sooo flighty I love it!! His owner said she knew i'd like him so he can be my new project horse if I want to ride him. So I kept riding and his owner left and he gave me a heck of a time. He had loads of energy and he would give me lots of additude at the same time...bucking included. My friend was also there and she's not expirienced at all and she pestered me to let her ride him and she got SO frustrated with him. I love him though and he listened to me a lot better than her. So he'll be my new project horse  I plan on doing some de-spooking as he was always indoors at his previous barn and he was spooking at everything yesterday. I also plan on working on his head set and him paying attention to me. I think I'll have a fun time


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Whoa that came out a lot longer than expected lol


----------



## VanillaBean

Sorry to hear Cheyenne is sick. What's wrong ?

---

I watched the new heartland today and I realized that we're at episode 14...that means the end of the season is soon. *dramatic wail*

Sadness beyond belief.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Thanks, she choked on hay in the trailer last week and we didn't know so we did a barrel run and she started coughing all over the place. Still hasn't recovered from it. We're giving her meds and stuff now and I think she's slowly stopping her coughing. I'm going to give her at least a week more for her to recover and rest completely before I do light riding with her. Until then I'll be working with Maverick my new project horse. Whenever I go to the barn and take out another horse I feel so bad though because she always stands at the gate and stares at me with her adorable bright eyes like "hey, you coming to get me now?" And it's too cute. She must've mastered those puppy (pony?) Eyes haha I always feel terrible leaving her there.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

This is me and two of my friends at yesterday's gymkhana:




 I'm riding the barn owner's horse.


----------



## PintoTess

thats aeesome!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Thanks PintoTess we had lots of fun  I still wish I could've ridden my own pony but oh welll I'm not getting on her for at least another week because I don't want to make her more sick.

So bad news on the topic of my pony: she's now on antibiotics. I got worried when I was told she was on meds but antibiotics is worse. I didn't even think of this until my friend pointed it out but cheyenne's about 28 years old. She might be getting pneumonia and I'm soooo worried about her. :'(


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Poor girl


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Oh hey there really long INF proposal


----------



## Sunny

Don't worry, CM. About ten different horses are on antibiotics each week where I board. It's not a bad thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

Ugh started running again today. Got my worst time EVER 11 minute mile. 4 min walking (warm up & coll down) and 7 min running. In my defense I haven't run all winter and I have athsma.


----------



## PintoTess

Uh oh...my fridge at college is now empty....and I can't get into town to get food!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Chinga's back on work on Thursday ! So excited. 

Now, only seven days to get ready for Zone Championships..


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Finally worked with Relan today! He now has an amazing Spanish walk! Pictures coming soon! . I'm so proud of him! <3


----------



## gingerscout

so our garbage can was still missing this morning.. so this evening I put out our loose bags of garbage.. i went outside this evening to check the mail and our garbage can was there, and someone put all our trash in it... someone must have had a guilty conscience...lol


----------



## Walkamile

LOL! Nice to hear someone _has_ a conscience these day, guilty or otherwise! :wink:

Just got home from work, glad I've got tomorrow off!


----------



## scwrl

well some people are real weirdos


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Sunny said:


> Don't worry, CM. About ten different horses are on antibiotics each week where I board. It's not a bad thing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, well I'm hoping they'll work...the thing is that her getting antibiotics just tells me that it's more than a cold. That's the problem. I don't really know anything about horse illnesses so I'm kinda freaking out not knowing how bad it is. I just hope they work.


PintoTess said:


> ^^ Poor girl


Ya, she was still coughing a lot today when I went to see her. I took out Maverick today (I'll tell you guys bout it soon) today and she was watching my every move and making me feel guilty haha


gingerscout said:


> so our garbage can was still missing this morning.. so this evening I put out our loose bags of garbage.. i went outside this evening to check the mail and our garbage can was there, and someone put all our trash in it... someone must have had a guilty conscience...lol


Wow...okayyy...haha


So as I was saying about Maverick (my project horse), I took him out today for a ride. Didn't turn out too bad. He's quite the little horse haha amazing flowy movements! He bucks quite often and I'm not sure why so I'm going to ask the owner about that and he likes to have his head to the right not to the inside (unless we're moving clockwise.) ANd he likes to canter not trot. But I really like him so I'll be training him a bit before he's sold. I'll try and get some pics of him up soon. I don't have any right now.


----------



## gingerscout

tomorrow Im actually supposed to ride.. heck.. its been so long I dont know if Ill remember what to do....lol, but im not going to hold my breath.. as its supposed to be over 60 and nice tomorrow.. and usually people cancel when its nice for some reason...lol I guess Im jinxed at times.. so we will see how it goes...:lol:


----------



## scwrl

GREAT Mike! u finally found lessons


----------



## Sunny

Finally got the results from my doctor. Bad news, I'm afraid.

I have a SEVERE vitamin D deficiency. They said anything under 50 is low, and mine is 15. And that's after I've been on a 100% DV multivitamin for two months, so no telling how bad it was before that. Hopefully I don't already have rickets.

But the _really_ bad news.... My ANA came back positive. That means I probably have an autoimmune disease. I already know which one it is, though. Lupus. My mom has it and so does my cousin.

Have to go to a specialist for more testing. Wonderful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On

Ugh, I spent my day staining cabinets... Sounds fun, right? *Rolls eyes* 

I hate these rainyish, humidish days when your hair turns into a complete frizz ball... ahh.

I took Rusty out... Brushed him off, and removed enough hair to create another horse. He also stepped on, and disintegrated, my slick n' easy block that I had set on the ground when I was brushing his mane out... And now, I need to get some laundry done, and hopefully find and catch the lizard that is running through our house, so I dont stay up wondering all night if he is going to crawl in my bed and freak me out... Last time I seen him I was playing the piano when he b-lined it to me... I havent sat down, or got near the piano since... -_- Random wild lizards crawling up my jeans while I play does not sound fun, at all.


----------



## PintoTess

oh my gosh Sunny.... Im so so sorry!


----------



## Sunny

Eh, it's alright. That's life.  But thanks for the condolences. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

^ Hope everything turns out alright!


----------



## LadyNeigh

Ahhh hugs Sunny!! Like, a REALLY big hug!


----------



## iloverains

PintoTess said:


> Just got bitted on the butt by a Green Ant ;(



I'd rather get bitten by a ant then what I just did /:

think i either fractured, broke or severally bruised my ankle bone /: was cantering, and went past a tree, and she jumped and got a little to close to it, and got my leg... sooo painful!


----------



## PintoTess

^^ ouch!!

Just finished a swim with mah College Friends <3


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

*get to ride chinga tomorrow. 

So.
Excited.
Its been like four weeks. *


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, LN and PT. 

Was really hoping to ride today but the weather is awful!

I'm kind of worried about riding, now. With my vitamin D being so low I feel like if I fall I'm gonna shatter every bone in my body! :lol:

Next week is supposed to be gorgeous, and after that is spring break!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Awww 

I will be riding all day today anf then going late night shopping with the college


----------



## minihorse927

Well I should have just stayed home today! First my power was out so I got up late. Ran outside, fed the horses, got dressed and left the house. Did all this in less than 15 minutes. Got here, other girl that works with me laughs at me for being so worried about being late. Put chicks I picked up at the PO in the brooder here at the store. Everything is fine till about 1 pm. One of the guys that works here got sick and needed to leave and he coughes all over the keyboard when he clocked out. All I could think was grosssssssss and sprayed lysol on it. Had some freak allergic reaction to lysol cause I somehow got it on my face and my face swelled and turned red, eye half swelled shut and it itched so bad! Washed my face 4 times had took some benadryl and all is OK now but stiil what a day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout

OH GOD!! SNOOKI IS PREGGO  that is one baby I think needs a new mom.. lets hope the baaby isnt born with toxic alcohol syndrome.. if ever I would push for an adoption.. this is a case:evil:


----------



## Sunny

Makes me sick, ginger. Poor kid is going to grow up humiliated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

:shock::think::hide::sad::evil: That's what I think about that, Ginger.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Poor cheyenne's still sick. WIsh she'd just get better  I get a lesson on Maverick on Friday though so that'll be fun...hopefully I can get some pictures for you guys  he's such a beautiful horse!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

So proud of Lanee! He did so good today, almost ready for flying changes! Plus the Spanish walk was so much fun today!


----------



## VanillaBean

Ugh so Johnny is falling apart. Bucking, rearing, fit throwing. He's lucky he's not mine or he'd be somewhere not too nice. Glad I don't freak in crazy situations.


----------



## gingerscout

davey jones from the monkees died today.. dont know if anyone cares here or even know who he is.. thats sad


----------



## iloverains

that is very said ginger ):


----------



## Sunny

I actually wrote an argument analysis on Mommy and Daddy a few weeks ago! Although I believe Mickey Dolenz(sp?) did the writing and such for that song.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Owww :,( I got headbutted by my horse today  But I made him lay down and I laid on top of him! My trainer got a few photos so they will be up later!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Freaking out!!!

The antibiotics are working and apparently cheyenne's getting better!! No more wheezing when she breathes, just coughs now but those are slowly getting less and less hoarse (that's ironic lol)! Major happy dance!!!

SO I'll be waiting until she's fully better then give her a week rest then do light riding and get her back into the heavier rides later  so I'm in a very good mood!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Thats great!!


----------



## Saranda

Great to hear this, Cheyennes mom! 

Snickers made me proud of himself yet again last night! I've been training him to back up from pressure on the tail and he's been doing it perfectly also in liberty for a while now. So I tried just backing up behind him and tapping his butt lightly with my stick, and guess what - he followed me, backing up with me in his blind spot. Couldn't get any happier, he's been such a good boy lately and clearly thriving in his new home!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I am so glad everyone is doing good with their horses...
I put the first ride on my three year old yesterday, and my new drill team horse, Patsy, is getting better with every ride. 
I think 2012 is going to be a great horse year!


----------



## Saranda

It sure seems so!

An boy, oh boy, it seems I will be able to afford my first saddle in a weeks time after all! I will look for a used one, but it's still exciting!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

^ I actually prefer for someone else to do the breaking in...new saddles aren't so comfortable, even my Tucker was stiff at first..


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, true. Also, buying used saddles can be better also because you get the chance to afford good quality saddles that would be too expensive for your budget, if a new one had to be bought. 

I'm currently looking on a Kieffer all purpose model, but I have to wait for the owner to return from a foreign trip. My boy has a wide back and medium/low whithers, and it seems that his size is not too popular around here - everything is for horses with more narrow backs... I've already tried many saddles and all of them didn't fit him at all. What also makes me mad - in the place where he used to be a lesson horse (a greenbroke lessonhorse? seriously, people?! ), an ill-fitting saddle was put on him all the time so he still has to build up back muscles in order to deal with the problems they caused. Ugh...


----------



## Gallop On

I had thee best ride, _ever_, last night. It was explainabley blissful, and made me recall dreams of my younger years (although I am still young...) lol...  Galloping through fields, stopping in the lush grass, wading through ponds, letting him graze while I lye beside him, everything, was just s perfect.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Sounds like you all are having a great time with your horses!


I've been down all week with a high fever, cough and painful throat But today I am feeling better, so maybe I will be able to saddle up for a bit!


----------



## Saranda

Sounds like a dream come true, Gallop!


----------



## LadyNeigh

111 likes on this thread!!


----------



## gingerscout

so a part of me died today.. maybe its for the best.. I need to stop kidding myself and grow up. There are certain things some people are not ment to do, and letting myself believe that others are open to the idea of fixing problems is just dumb, everyone else has their own problems. I mean people prove it to me time and time again why I need to quit, but Im stubborn and try to keep going, oh well.. everyone wins I guess


----------



## Sunny

Rough past couple of days.

But I'm going on a ride tomorrow and I can't wait.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

I am going downhill. I'm just so sad and angry all the time.


----------



## Saranda

Agh, massive headache. I might be getting ill.


----------



## minihorse927

Really, did you just ask me if it was OK to feed sweet feed 12% to your dog as it's main diet? Yes, your dog will eat it, mine will try to eat it from the feed pans but is it the proper diet? NO, your dog can not live on sweet feed and 12% protein! There is a reason they make dog food, ya know?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyNeigh

Yep I'm feeling pretty rubbish too!! Lets have a feeling absolutely terrible club. Say Ay if you want to join


----------



## Sunny

Ay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

I got a pill so no headache anymore. Also, I helped myself with some double chocolate praline ice cream. Thinks are going up for me again.  And having a barn party in a nice diner tomorrow evening to celebrate the barn's anniversary. So I say YAY!

Also, Latvian looks like this - 

Vēlies veselīgi atpūsties, apgūt jaunas zināšanas un pavadīt laiku ar lieliskajiem Dabas zirgu iemītniekiem? Piedāvājam iespēju iegādāties Dabas zirgu dāvanu karti un ietaupīt, izvēloties jebkuru no mūsu pakalpojumiem.









Akcijas noteikumi:

1. Līdz 2012. gada 15. martam pērc Dabas zirgu dāvanu karti ar 30% atlaidi. Piemēram, saņemsi mūsu pakalpojumus par LVL 10, bet reāli maksāsi tikai LVL 7
2. Iegādāto dāvanu karti var izmantot visiem Dabas zirgu pakalpojumiem laikā līdz 2012. gada 1. jūnijam


Kā iegādāties?
1. Sūti uz e -pastu [email protected] pieprasījumu, kurā norādi savu vārdu, uzvārdu, kā arī vēlamo dāvanu kartes summu.
2. 24 stundu laikā saņemsi atbildes vēstuli ar rēķinu
3. Kad būsim savā kontā saņēmuši naudiņu, 24 stundu laikā nosūtīsim uz Tavu e-pastu Dāvanu karti, kuru izdrukā un tad tik brauc pie mums!


Atgādinām, ka:
- apmācības un izjādes jāpiesaka iepriekš, zvanot pa tālruni 29 330 370 
- pirms izjādes jāiepazīstas ar drošības noteikumiem un izjādes laikā tie jāievēro
- izjādes notiek instruktora pavadībā, iepriekš izvērtējot katra jātnieka jāšanas iemaņas


----------



## VanillaBean

Very interesting, Saranda


----------



## Walkamile

March 1rst and we're having probably the biggest storm of the winter. _Really!!_ 

Who ****ed off the big guy upstairs, stand up right now!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

So one of my friends, she rides at the same barn as me and as most of you know, Cheyenne's sick right now so I'm riding someone else's horse. Anyway, this friend is jelous of me because I apparently ALWAYS get to ride other people's horses. This friend is still very much a beginner and she claims that people think I'm a better rider than she is just because I ride a faster horse. So today she asked me if I was going to the barn tomorrow which I am so I told her I was getting a lesson on Maverick which is again true. She got all mad because "I'm always riding other horses and it's so not fair" when my horse is sick so I'm obviously not going to ride her. Most of you probably don't care to read this right now but I just think she's being super unreasonable and it's bugging me.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Just to let you guys know, this is close to the look Cheyenne gives me when she sees me taking out a different horse. It kills me!! Her eyes look a little different but other than that...isn't it just adorable? It kills me every time!!


----------



## Walkamile

Awww, that's too cute Cheyenne. Walka does that to me too. T just looks relieved that she isn't the "chosen one" for that ride! LOL!

I am experiencing an enormous tummy ache, as I have over eaten, something I haven't done in a long time. Now remembering why I don't allow myself to overeat.......just kill me now!


----------



## VanillaBean

Ooh I HATE when they give.you that face.....!


----------



## iloverains

My horse did that to me when i was getting my pony out - she neighed and ran up to the fence like "what about me!!! "


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Walkamile said:


> Awww, that's too cute Cheyenne. Walka does that to me too. T just looks relieved that she isn't the "chosen one" for that ride! LOL!
> 
> I am experiencing an enormous tummy ache, as I have over eaten, something I haven't done in a long time. Now remembering why I don't allow myself to overeat.......just kill me now!


Ya it's adorable I hate it! Lol


VanillaBean said:


> Ooh I HATE when they give.you that face.....!


I know right!?


iloverains said:


> My horse did that to me when i was getting my pony out - she neighed and ran up to the fence like "what about me!!! "


Awe! WHen I was done my ride on Maverick she came to the fence when I was leading him back and tried to bite him lol poor cheychey was jelous haha


----------



## iloverains

Cheyennes mom said:


> Awe! WHen I was done my ride on Maverick she came to the fence when I was leading him back and tried to bite him lol poor cheychey was jelous haha



awhh - poor thing!! haha


----------



## gingerscout

burpppp


----------



## xXSerendipityXx

Reply #14862!


----------



## Sunny

Starting to think all of the pains I'm having are actually in my stomach/intestines and maybe my kidneys. Probably going to go have an abdominal CT.

Not having a good week, health wise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile

Sending you positive, healing vibes Sunny. Hope you find out what's happening.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx

Hope you feel better


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, guys. I really appreciate it. 

I am definitely going to go to the barn tomorrow! Sunny is having a spa day. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xXSerendipityXx

Ooooh. Spa day - sounds nice


----------



## Saranda

Snickers gives me THAT face too. And a few days ago I was petting another horse, a little mare of which I'm very fond of, because she was the one to teach me how to canter...and all of the sudden Snickers appeared and bit her very aggresively. O_O I knew he was jealous, but to THAT level!...

Strange people, Cheyenne. They always amuse me. And I'm soooo glad there's no such people in my new barn! There is a bit of drama, though, concerning a woman who was trusted to ride the same little mare I mentioned above, but she is making her to do too much work (the mare has some health problems) and is asking some unreasonable things from her, AND won't listen to anyone saying that she make some things better for the mare! As she was given the task by the horse's owner and the owner is currently is now in no state to deal with this matter (child health problems, pretty serious stuff), we are all quite annoyed by what's happening. :/

Hope you feel better soon, Sunny!


----------



## LadyNeigh

I have an atrosisofhghffhx cough :/

Get well soon Sunny!! <3


----------



## scwrl

happy 108th birthday Dr. Seuss!!!


----------



## Walkamile

Okay, snow has stopped, now getting ready for the freezing rain and sleet! Is it really March?


----------



## xXSerendipityXx

I wish it would snow here.. And yup, it is March. Oh gawd, only 10 months til THE END.


----------



## gingerscout

we had some wicked rain today.. and why the heck do some people love to laugh at others misfortunes.. I mean I was a nice person.. but the last couple of weeks, the niceness I had is now gone.. might was well try the jerk phase.. see if that works better for me


----------



## xXSerendipityXx

It wont. Trust me. But it IS fun... Until everyone hates you.


----------



## gingerscout

xXSerendipityXx said:


> It wont. Trust me. But it IS fun... Until everyone hates you.


 ask around here.. too late already hit that phaze...lol


----------



## xXSerendipityXx

The everybody hates you phase? I though you just started the jerk phase..?


----------



## Sunny

Thanks for all of the get-wells, everyone! It means a lot.

Had a great day today. Got up bright and early and spent all morning at the barn. Rode Sun for a little bit and she was awesome! I'm finally getting a feel for her canter and I love it.

And the BIG news.... I got a car! Finally! :lol: 2001 Ford Explorer Sport. It's cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

Played in the snow with Grace today! She's so playful.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

UGH seriously weather would you just stop raining??


----------



## xXSerendipityXx

What?! Whats this about snow and rain?! It was like scorching today! I wore shorts! I WANT SNOW.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx

Oh, and I just got robbed by THE CARROT BANDIT guy, and saw this super creepy video..


----------



## Cheyennes mom

xXSerendipityXx said:


> What?! Whats this about snow and rain?! It was like scorching today! I wore shorts! I WANT SNOW.


 ^^The last word in this post is now the 'S' word around here...last time one of us said it it was a gymkhana day and it started you-know-what-ing huge flakes and it was freezing...terrible. I'd prefer rain over 'it' but I'd much rather some SUN.

I'll trade you your sun for my rain??


----------



## xXSerendipityXx

TOTALLY. Like now. LOL. But for reals, it hasnt s***ed here in 20 years! Thats since before I was born): But Im going up to the mountains with the fam tonight to do some snowboarding and skiing before the SUN liquidifies all the s*** away)x If liquidifies is even a word...


----------



## gingerscout

gas is 3.99 a friggen gallon here.. I dont know who to shoot first...lol, I'm goign to vote for anyone who can bring the gas prices down.. dont care who it is.. whoever gets them down has my vote


----------



## Cheyennes mom

xXSerendipityXx said:


> TOTALLY. Like now. LOL. But for reals, it hasnt s***ed here in 20 years! Thats since before I was born): But Im going up to the mountains with the fam tonight to do some snowboarding and skiing before the SUN liquidifies all the s*** away)x If liquidifies is even a word...


 haha I'd be happy to trade with you! We should send Mother Nature an email and let her know 



Just made a new short video thingy. Wanna see it?





_

Let me know what you think


----------



## iloverains

*yes * didn't fracture my foot.... now I'm aloud to ride!! comp tomorrow!


----------



## draftgrl

Cheyennes mom said:


> haha I'd be happy to trade with you! We should send Mother Nature an email and let her know
> 
> 
> 
> Just made a new short video thingy. Wanna see it?
> 
> Me and My War Horse - YouTube_
> 
> Let me know what you think


I really like it! I could see it being on tv for an advertisement, or for like a rescue/ training facility place. Good work!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Thanks!! Glad you like it  I have more on my channel if you want to see them 

So my project horse's owneer just sent me a picture of Maverick (the horse) jumping with his old owner and omg he looks so great!! So tomorrow I'm going to set up some trotting poles and do some work over them and we'll build up to a jump! I'm excited! Cheyenne sure can jump high for a little quarter pony but this is an actual arabian. I've only ever jumped cheyenne so it'll be fun to try a real trained jumper.

Oh yeah on the subject of cheyenne, she should be fully recovered in about 2 weeks. ...this'll be a long 2 weeks...


----------



## draftgrl

I cannot wait to get out and see Traum!!! It has been neigh on a week!! Ugh, plus the stress from today at work, defiantly need to go out and spend some time with him! Might see if i can get some video of him to put up somewhere.... Would really like to put one together, but it'll probably stink.


----------



## gingerscout

so I think Im buying the cutlass.. have been talking it over with wife.. maybe I can make it into a 442 convt clone.. have to get a 1970 front nose clip though, as Im not a fan of the 72's as much.. I know girls wont have a clue to what im talking about.. need to find some way to preoccupy my time and spend my money on.. might as well be something guy orientated..lol.. oh and Im evil now :twisted:


----------



## LadyNeigh

I like the video  did you do join up with her????


----------



## gingerscout

confuscius say he who fart in church must sit in their own pew:lol:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Couldn't be more proud of Chinga!


----------



## LadyNeigh

Lol gingerscout

And whats Chingaz done thats wonderful???


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Her video is pretty cool! Go Chingaz.
LadyN....I LOVE your avatar it makes me chuckle....


----------



## Cheyennes mom

draftgrl said:


> I cannot wait to get out and see Traum!!! It has been neigh on a week!! Ugh, plus the stress from today at work, defiantly need to go out and spend some time with him! Might see if i can get some video of him to put up somewhere.... Would really like to put one together, but it'll probably stink.


I'm sure it won't stink, please share when you have it together 


LadyNeigh said:


> I like the video  did you do join up with her????


Thank you, I'm glad you liked it and yes I did  my first join up was the part of the video when I was walking and she was following me  it was adorable, whenever I turned she's always be at my side  if you go to my youtube channel and go to my videos there's a bareback video and at the end of it it has part of the join up if you want to see it 


ChingazMyBoy said:


> Couldn't be more proud of Chinga!


Good ride?


----------



## loveshorses79

Hope everyone is having a great day!!


----------



## VanillaBean

I made a video...Please watch?!

*[Forever and Ever]* - YouTube


----------



## gingerscout

this weather is nuts.. one day its in the 60's next day barely 30 and flurrying.. no wonder I feel like crap


----------



## Sunny

It got to 84 yesterday. It was wonderful.

Until all of the tornadoes came. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile

Just bought my new vehicle! Love it already!


----------



## Sunny

I got a new car, too, Walka! Go us!

What did you get?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile

Congrats Sunny!

I got a Hyundai Santa Fe, traded my 98 Jeep Cherokee Sport. What did you get?


----------



## Sunny

My dad had a Santa Fe and I loved it! It rode so smooth.

It's my first ever car, so I got a 2001 Ford Explorer Sport. It only has two doors so it looks girly enough! :lol: I'm beginning to love it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Chocolate, drawing book, coloured pencils, whats better on a lazy afternoon by myself


----------



## Can He Star

friends??^ lol


----------



## PintoTess

no ones here ;( Sniff sniff :,(


----------



## Can He Star

hahah lol. the joys of boarding school


----------



## PintoTess

Oh yeah haha!! Can't be bothered to do anything and my drawing is frustrating me!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Just tested out my horse cookies I baked for Pumpkin. Both Pumpkin and dad think they taste great...


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Had a great ride on my project horse, Maverick today!! He was so good! We're going to get him into shape to jump since that's what he was trained for and so I set up trotting poles today and a jump but the jump just had the poles and the bar was on the ground. ANyway I was taking him over them and we did collection and a LOT of trotting. I did a bit of cantering too but mostly trotting collection. Really wish I had pictures to share! I got a few but they were of just him and I'll share them later


----------



## Gallop On

UGH! I have to go to some wedding today... -_- I would WAY, WAY, WAY, rather ride. Ahh >.<


----------



## VanillaBean

Ah sorry Gallop! I have to go to a lesson. lol

My mare was not happy when I told her she had to stay in her stall an extra half hour. Shoulda seen the face. It was worse than _the_ face! =/

I let her out.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Well, it has been very mild in Ohio.
Today it's snowing. YUK
Of course, we have drill team practice tonight! It is indoor, but I don't like trailering in bad weather.
I got a new dog yesterday! A cute red healer named "Roxy"...


----------



## gingerscout

I hate people that lie to your face, and then get mad at you when you bust them on it


----------



## LadyNeigh

meh just tell 'em to shut their stupid mouth and get a life


----------



## gingerscout

LadyNeigh said:


> meh just tell 'em to shut their stupid mouth and get a life


 I do.. that just makes them madder...lol. gotta love useless drama.... bye bye.. *click* lol


----------



## PintoTess

OMG I AM SO STUPID! I have woken up 3 hourse before my last class! I set my alarm for 6:30am instead of 7:30am! Far out! No point in going back to sleep now....


----------



## Gallop On

^^^ Oh well, at least its *earlier* than the class, and not later :wink:


----------



## PintoTess

I know right?! Id have the DO knocking on my door saying "Hey, you have to be over and studying god **** boring chemicals!" 

What happened to the riding everyday


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

How many days a week do you get to ride PintoTess?


----------



## PintoTess

Usually 5, but at the moment we have a break for 2 weeks...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Why do you have a two week break?


----------



## scwrl

hey does anyone know what a good price is for a bridle or headstall


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

For a bridle, depends on how good you want it to be and what type.

PVC, Leather, Quality, etc.


----------



## scwrl

umm idk i just want it to have a snaffle bit already with it


----------



## PintoTess

Chingaz.... Cos we have to do chemicals and then I go off campus for work experience at a stud


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Chemicals, like what?


----------



## PintoTess

Pesticides and that


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Okay so I finally got pictures of my project horse, Maverick! Don't have any of him moving or me riding him yet unfortunately but I'll share what I have  Tell me he's not the cutest thing! He's a little Arab gelding, 6 years old  He was trained to jump and so I did a lot of pole work yesterday and he was so great for me!! I look forward to working with him! His owner's planning on selling him though so I'm trying not to get attatched. Obviously I wouldn't pick him over Cheyenne but I do like him for sure! He's a good challenge for me and I LOOOOOVE the way he moves. Anyways I'm gonna stop raving over him haha


----------



## Cheyennes mom

anyone wanna come on chat?


----------



## PintoTess

Nah...can't be bothered, sorry


----------



## iloverains

I CALL IT THATE! 

..... 

but ahh, i don't like it's eye....


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^whoa cool!!


I miss being with my pony


----------



## Saranda

Everything ok there, Cheyennes mom? 

I had a great weekend and hope that everybody here did! Saturday I traveled with my BO across the country to see a horse she is willing to trade for one of hers. The horse she is willing to trade away is a nice, sweet gelding who is working as her lesson horse, but she thinks he will be better off as someone's pet, because he isn't happy enough as a lesson hore. The horse we wen't to look at and try out was...wow, just WOW! Also a gelding, son of the best dressage horse in our country, BIG (seemed close to 17 or more HH ), affectionate, full of energy and with perfect gaits - we all fell in love with him and, if all goes well, he will come to live with us in May! I can't wait already! 

Sunday was full of adventures. First I had a trail ride with three of my barn buddies. My mount was my friend's gelding I was asked to exercise while she's off in vacation. First everything went smooth. Then, when we started to trot, ha broke into canter, shaking his head and bucking a little, I thought it was just too much energy and got him back into trot. However, there was much cantering when not asked afterwards, and he was hard to control, so I decided that I should just walk not to upset him more. Two of my buddies decided that they need to return at the barn faster, so they went ahead and after a while, when we couldn't see them anymore, started cantering. Volf (the horse I rode) heard that, tried to trot, was stopped, and then he just exploded and went into full gallop...on a completely icy road! O_O I thought that it might as well end ugly and, when we were approaching a frozen puddle, managed to turn him into the woods, in which he went jumping over a huge pile of snow. There he continued first galloping, then cantering through trees, gradually becoming slower, because the snow was very thick, until I managed to slow him down to a stop and jump off. I lead him home bij the reins, and he still was very anxious, so, when we finally arrived, I did a little groundwork with him to help him calm down. That was HUGE, and I'm really glad I was able to sit through it all and we did it without injuries. 

Later I hit the trails with my gelding and I got a major bucking session while we were cantering a cool trail with many hills and turns, because the velcros of the saddle pad had broken off and the pad had gone under the saddle. Ugh, poor boy, it must have been so uncomfortable for him. So we just walked all the way back home, I didn't want to make him sore. After unsaddling him I wanted to test my seat and jumped a 50cm obstacle with him bareback - first time jumping bareback in my life and it went smooth. 

UPD: - woah, I sure have written a novel!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^yeah, Cheyenne's okay. Apparently if we keep giving her her antibiotics and meds she'll be better in a bit more than a week. I hate not being able to do anything with her though. I'm excited because I'm allowed to lunge her tomorrow and see how she does with it. Hopefully okay because I feel like a traiter taking out Maverick all the time and not doing anything with her except brushing, patting and giving a couple treats here and there to her. Anyways that's awesome that you jumped bareback, I love doing that!!


----------



## Saranda

Maybe you can try some of the parelli 7 games with Cheyenne from ground? They can be really fun even without any really physical work, also valuable and will let you spend some exercise time with her without risking her health.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^what's parelli 7?


----------



## Sunny

Parelli is a trainer. He has a "program" called the seven games.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, they're basically groundwork exercises that in the basic levels are done to replicate the basics of horse body language and help to build trust, relationship, respect and ground manners.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

sounds interesting, I'll have to look it up


----------



## PintoTess

Class:/Again on chemicals!


----------



## xXSerendipityXx

Doodle doodle dee dum


----------



## PintoTess

Facebook isn't very interesting these days :/ All it does is show me how easy some things can change between friends by just hanging around with the wrong crew


----------



## xXSerendipityXx

Hehehe. FB is SUPER hilarious for me right now! I love how everyone is friends on facebook, even if in real life theyre trying to rip each others throats out! Then, people think that nobody can tell who their endless rants are about.. I go on for laughs nowadays(x


----------



## iloverains

9gag and the Oatmeal  way more amusing then facebook any day!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Making a picture book for the barn owner for her birthday. It has all her horses and boarders in it along with her other pets and pictures of around the barn. Shhh!!


----------



## LadyNeigh

Thats a great idea Cheyennes mom. I'd so laugh if it turned out the bo was on horse forum 

I don't have facebook...i have HORSE FORUM

its kinda like horsey facebook without live chat thing


----------



## Saranda

It's getting lighter and warmer with every day - the spring is here at last!  

Possibly getting 3 used saddles to try on Snickers this week.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Lucky! Autumn has hit and so have the fuzzies. Considering a furminator...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Chinga was great today! It's a bit exciting that zone championships is so close!


----------



## PintoTess

Swim with the guys  <3


----------



## Gallop On

Ahh, took my Rusty out and gave him a bath, then when he was dry, he shed a wheel barrow full of hair!!! MUAHAHA! His winter fuzzies are GONE! Well, soon to be gone :wink:


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Wow, I am jealous Gallop, no shedding here yet, I have the fuzzy horse syndrome


----------



## Saranda

Snickers and all his herd buddies are shedding, too. My mouth and eyes are now constantly full of his fuzzies when I'm around, lol. It's going to be really warm this weekend at last - around +7 by Celsium. 

And my BO agreed to pick up a saddle and deliver it to the barn for me to try it on Snickers. She's so nice.  The saddle is a Hubertus all purpose one, looks good and comes with stirrups and stirrup leathers. I sure hope it fits!


----------



## Gallop On

Saranda said:


> Snickers and all his herd buddies are shedding, too. My mouth and eyes are now constantly full of his fuzzies when I'm around, lol. It's going to be really warm this weekend at last - around +7 by Celsium.
> 
> And my BO agreed to pick up a saddle and deliver it to the barn for me to try it on Snickers. She's so nice.  The saddle is a Hubertus all purpose one, looks good and comes with stirrups and stirrup leathers. I sure hope it fits!


Oh my word, I have a oldish Hubertus all purpose saddle, and it is THEE BEST SADDLE I HAVE EVER OWNED. Its amazingly good quality leather, and it fits so perfect. Its a GREAT saddle. I would HIGHLY reccomend. Take pictures of it, please!!!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

So my instructor has been sick with the flu for 2 weeks. It's okay cause I've been able to do a lot of ground work with the foals and ride Relan and relana a lot. Bad part is now I have the flu ;(. I'm so sick I can't even get out of bed and I'm so sad cause I haven't ridden Victress or Gambit what feels like forever! Ughh


----------



## Sunny

Sunny doesn't even have a partial winter coat anymore. She's a sleek summer pony and has been for a couple weeks, thank goodness! I hate winter woolies.

The weather is wonderful here. Sunny, light breeze, temps in the low 70s. Absolutely perfect. If only I could spend it at the barn instead of class!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

So I found out today that my gum addiction was slowly poisoning me. I haven't had any in a week and there's no more headaches, nausea, dizzyness...it's all gone!


----------



## scwrl

ugh went home from school sick today. Thank God for not puking


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Half the horses are shedding here. I'm excited I get to lunge CheyChey today!! Finally!! She's on the road to getting better


----------



## Saranda

Gallop - these are the seller's pictures of the Hubertus saddle I'm trying on Snickers tomorrow -


----------



## Cheyennes mom

So my mom's coming with me to the barn today to take pictures of the horses and I'm going to ride Maverick so I will probably have some pictures for you guys later today


----------



## PintoTess

Waking up early to the noise of a freaking Possum at my door....lovin life! haha!


----------



## Sunny

Hoping I'll get to ride tonight. Depends on quick I get finished working. Feeding 30 horses takes a long time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Your lucky, I only see my horses on weekends now


----------



## iloverains

^^ that would suck pintotess - I think I would die !


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Im gonna ask a girl out!  Dear god i hope it goes well!


----------



## iloverains

Good luck


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Thanks Rains.


----------



## Sunny

Good luck, VT. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Ha ha thanks Sunny.


----------



## VanillaBean

Ahh so also after I quit my gum addiction, I have no random toe numbness.

I am now Anti-Gum. Though I am very unconcentrated without it...It was my school buddy. So many good times together, and then it stabbed me in the back. I AM OVER YOU, GUM!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Thats really weird! I dont chew it often but ill do for a long time, and it helps me think too.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

VanillaBean said:


> Ahh so also after I quit my gum addiction, I have no random toe numbness.
> 
> I am now Anti-Gum. Though I am very unconcentrated without it...It was my school buddy. So many good times together, and then it stabbed me in the back. I AM OVER YOU, GUM!


I don't know why this post made me laugh so hard but it did! Probably cause I am going crazy being stuck in this house!


----------



## VanillaBean

I was chewing 2.5 packs a week...it was ridiculous. I couldn't even do school without it...


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

I was like that a few years ago! It was crazy... I never got sick from it though...


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

2 packs a week! Well better that its not smoking!


----------



## iloverains

uugghh - I hate gum!! tastes gross and hurts my jaw (previous injury) but well done on 'quitting' (; VB


----------



## Sunny

My boyfriend used to be obsessed with gum. He'd have like, 10 packs at a time.

The thought of chewing gum is painful. Currently in a TMJ flare up. I was in tears after eating a rice krispy treat yesterday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Whats TMJ?


----------



## Sunny

Temporomandibular joint disorder. It's the inflammation of the joint that connect the jaw to the skull. For me, it makes opening/closing my mouth and chewing/yawning pretty darn painful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Ouch! Thats horrible, sorry to hear its painful to do normal things like that!


----------



## Sunny

Eh, that's life.  It's commonly associated with Lupus, so at least I know where it comes from!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xXSerendipityXx

^^Do you have an iphone?!


----------



## Sunny

Me? I don't personally, but my mother does and I use it all of the time to play games! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xXSerendipityXx

LOL, I play with my dads too! And when Im lucky, my mommy shares her ipad! Aww, I wish I had one SOOO bad! So are you using it right now? Just wondering since it says posted from Mobile Device below


----------



## Sunny

Nahh, I'm on my Blackberry. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Jumped Maverick for the first time today!!

And I can now ride Cheyenne again! *HAPPY DANCE!!*


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Guys...I think I'm diagnosed...


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Cheyennes mom said:


> Guys...I think I'm diagnosed...


Well now i got HAD, PTSD thats it for metal things...


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^lol I'm HAD and OSD


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

I think I have HAD.. maybe...:twisted:

I need to stop horse shopping. Falling in love with those I can't have


----------



## Susan Crumrine

My husband is threatening to take away the computer, I cannot stop horse shopping.....LOL
For me it's just way to tempting to look for horses, I tell myself I am just looking for fun, but I usually end up finding something I want.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Exactly! I found one I reallllllly like, only $3,500 AU. <3 But my dreams were crushed by reality.


----------



## Saranda

The purchases I will need to make in the nearest time - 

* A girth for an English saddle.
* A saddle pad, preferably, cotton.
* A fly sheet for riding during bug time.

And some I would like to make  - 

* A good quality leather sidepull.
* A good quality leather LG hackamore.
* Some more saddle pads.  
* Supplement for joints (they're sooo expensive... Meh. )
* Weatherproof spring/autumn riding gloves.
* Stylish muck boots.


----------



## Gallop On

Saranda said:


> The purchases I will need to make in the nearest time -
> 
> * A girth for an English saddle.
> * A saddle pad, preferably, cotton.
> * A fly sheet for riding during bug time.
> 
> And some I would like to make  -
> 
> * A good quality leather sidepull.
> * A good quality leather LG hackamore.
> * Some more saddle pads.
> * Supplement for joints (they're sooo expensive... Meh. )
> * Weatherproof spring/autumn riding gloves.
> * Stylish muck boots.


Ooh, sorry, Im a little behind on this conversation, but did you buy the saddle? I seen the pictures, and didnt read through the next pages


----------



## Saranda

No, not yet, Gallop, I'm trying them on Snickers this evening (it's 16:40 PM here right now), but, as I'm in the epic saddlesearch process anyway, I didn't feel I should mention it once again in my wishlist.


----------



## Sunny

I'm falling in love with the Thorowgood T8 dressage saddle, but I can't find ANY dealers in the US!

I had a really nice ride on Sunny last night. For the first time she did try to get a buck in there when we first picked up the canter, but she's only (almost)four.
I'm very proud!

I have lots of videos from last night but I haven't uploaded them yet, so all I have is a crappy video still.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I can horse shop all I want, I know I'm not getting the horse haha
Tack shopping? That's a different story.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Yay I think I can ride tomorrow!!! Yayy!


----------



## Saranda

Aw, the Hubertus saddle didn't fit Snickers at all.  I was offered to try a very nice Kieffer dressage saddle on him and it fit perfectly, but I'd really not buy a dressage saddle if I aspire to jump more than 50cm.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Anyone wanna go on chat?


----------



## VanillaBean

Most amazing ride today! Bean was so perfect. We rode for like 3 miles on a dirt road. SOme great gallops and puddle-splashing.

<3


----------



## PintoTess

Wooo first aid course! How **** Thrilled am I?!

One face to Decrcibe my excitement....

-.-


----------



## Cheyennes mom

So yesterday my mom went home early from the barn and didn't get any pictures of me riding Maverick but I got my friend to take a video of me riding him from my phone in the dark so it's kind of crappy but it's something for you guys anyway haha
As you'll be able to see we still have a LOT of work to do but hey, that's why he's my PROJECT horse lol At least there's no bucking in the video haha Lemme know what you think  A few details about him in the description of the video

Me Riding Maverick - YouTube


----------



## VanillaBean

Ever have one of those moments when you realize your complete and impenetrable love for your horse...and the only thing that seems fitting is to tear up?

Us forever, Beanslice.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Hurry up and put the draw up for championships please pcaq.


----------



## Gallop On

VanillaBean said:


> Ever have one of those moments when you realize your complete and impenetrable love for your horse...and the only thing that seems fitting is to tear up?
> 
> Us forever, Beanslice.


♥ I feel happy for you girl ♥


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

It's still not up.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Let me know when you know when you are going. I could make it!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Okay. IF THEY EVER PUT IT UP.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

<3 <3 <3 Shannon <3 <3 <3


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Let me know when you know when you are going. I could make it!


Still waiting.

They probably won't put it up till tomorrow...

Feel like helping me plait up??


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

tomorrow night? Sure thang. Can't sleep over though. Work


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

It's still not up. 

And, I'll ask mum!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

*******!! 

Actually rode Pumpkin this afternoon. He did well!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Its still not up. I guess tomorrow. 
Annd, wooooh! Pumpkin. <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

Had my first fall in over two years today, and my first ever fall off Sunny. It was my fault, I lost a stirrup going around a corner and just plopped off. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyNeigh

Ahh poor you Sunny 

And Chingaz and Pumpkin- You're private talk is definetetly helping getting to the one million replies!! No offense or anything :/


----------



## Saranda

Just got offered an awesome looking Kieffer saddle to try on Snickers - hope it's near so I can get it for trying on, and, if it fits - it's cheap!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

That is awesome. I am getting a new saddle on Saturday night! It is a hand made gaited horse saddle...for trail riding. Very nice.


----------



## Saranda

Sounds wonderful, Susan! 
I also dream to get a top quality treeless saddle...one day, future, one day!  

And now I'm eating sweet corn. Yum.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Sweet corn, I won't be eating that for a few months yet....
YUMMY


----------



## PintoTess

Ok note to self....do not put a cowboys hat on your head!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

LadyNeigh said:


> Ahh poor you Sunny
> 
> And Chingaz and Pumpkin- You're private talk is definetetly helping getting to the one million replies!! No offense or anything :/



That was the plan! LOL. 

The draw still isn't up.   

Nerves are hitting now...


----------



## Sunny

Colt was born at the barn last night. He's too cute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

^^Awesome


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thats so awesome about the foal.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Sunny said:


> Colt was born at the barn last night. He's too cute.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 That's awesome! Yours or someone else's? If yours congrats!


----------



## scwrl

you should post a pic sunny


----------



## Sunny

Nah, he belongs to a worker/boarder. I do have some pics and I'll post them soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scwrl

ugh bored


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I have so much to do. It's crazy.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Crazy people are.... crazyy...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

The draw is finally up. There are really good people in my class.

Poor Chinga won't be placing for sure!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Hey, at least he is able to be ridden again! You never know, he might kick butt.


----------



## Saranda

Having my first dressage lesson with a real dressage trainer this sunday - I think it will be really valuable for us both (me&Snickers) in preparation for some more serious jumping.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Finally got home at 8.15pm! Still have gear to pack! Horses are plaited though and ready to go tomorrow!

Wish us luck .


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Good luck Chingaz

This weekend the drill team won't be riding, we are having a team meeting at a restaurant. I am a little disappointed, I love riding drill...


----------



## Sunny

One of the very well-loved horses at the barn got hurt severely last night while I was feeding. The sweet guy was running around playing and slipped and hit the ground hard. 

His shoulder was SO swollen, he couldn't walk and could only try to lunge forward, he was trembling and covered in sweat.

Pretty much the entire barn showed up and so did the vet, of course. We originally thought it was dislocated but the vet thinks there are pulled muscles or possibly a fracture. The poor guy can't walk at all so there was no way to get him on a trailer. We just surrounded him with hay and the vet wrapped his legs.

I'm hoping the man makes it. The entire barn loves him to death. His owner is also Sunny's trainer, the sweetest lady in the world.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Today! I have zone championships!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

Oh no, Sunny. That's awful. Keep us updated.


----------



## MissColors

So sorry sunny. Good luck at championships Chingaz! 

I hate that no one shares my joy and pride that I am teaching my horse to lay down. :/ I was so happy that he was so relaxed with me sitting on his shoulder that he didn't even want to get up. He just layed there and closed his eyes while I petted him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Couldn't be happier with the horse!!


----------



## VanillaBean

Kony 2012.

He _will_ die.


----------



## jrme

Cold...but sunny today think ill bundle up to go play with the horses.


----------



## Saranda

Vanilla, maybe this will be useful for you -


----------



## Sunny

Beautiful day today! Already took my dog to the park, now I'm headed to the barn for a trail ride. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Ugh the whole kony 2012 thing freaked me out so bad when I first watched it. Try being a kid and watching that when you're home alone and don't know when ur parents r coming back haha it was creepy. I live no where close to africa but it still creeped me out.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

What is the Kony 2012 story?


----------



## VanillaBean

Look it up on YouTube


----------



## Sunny

Scamscamscamscam.

It's crazy how people can get so moved by stories in other countries, but don't care about all of the horrible things happening right on their street. It amazes me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Can He Star

hmmm its interesting how some are moved and some are not. ^


----------



## PintoTess

Far out guys are so unsympathetic:/


----------



## Can He Star

aggreed^ personally i think it is true because i don't see the point in making a 30 min vid for no reason


----------



## Can He Star

hang on did you mean in general or above?


----------



## PintoTess

Now hush little baby dont you cry every things gonna be alright....no its really not eminem :/


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I had a great time with my horsey kids yesterday. Got lots of kisses and lovies from Apache especially. :smile:


----------



## PintoTess

^^Cool


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

So proud of Pumpkin. He did really well today, though learnt a thing or two about listening to me.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

did you jump??


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Yesss. Photo?


----------



## PintoTess

I need my hug


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

[[Hugs]]
Everything okay PT??


----------



## Sunny

Seriously, guys?

Of course it is true about Kony. It's not like they made it up.

But the whole idea of making money for it.... Scam. I guarantee you 90% of the money is going to the creator, not the cause.

People are so naïve and just follow the herd.

If you guys are so moved about people in trouble, go volunteer at a homeless shelter or a children's hospital. Watching a Youtube video and feeling sad for a few minutes does nothing unless you are going to get active for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Wow we moved off that subject a while ago....

Yeah I will me ok  Mucking out stables will help and all >.<


----------



## Sunny

Yeah, a whole nine responses ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Tess you feeling better?


----------



## PintoTess

Meh, sleep makes you forget...literally haha. I have to not let it get in the way of my work today! I talked to him yesterday and well....at least we are talkign now! I went and hung out with my friend as well...he made me a bit happier  I got roped with a lasso -.- Tied to a pole, and we stalked this weird chick hah.....pretty funny stuff you do when its sunday and barely anyone is on campus lol!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Thats good sounded like you had fun.


----------



## Saranda

Hope you and your horses are all well today!

I had my first dressage lesson, yay! The trainer is coming to our barn on a regluar basis and teaches dressage and jumping. She seemed really professional and I enjoyed my lesson. We've been real lazy - me and Snickers - lately with riding, so we'll have lots and lots to do, but it's ok, I like learning.  Our today's topic was keeping hands still and working effectively with the outer and inner rein, and also keeping nice, soft contact - and I can't wait when I get to Snickers again and can practice all the new stuff I learned!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Sooo broken up inside right now... My brother just left for AirForce training and I really didn't know how hard this was going to be on me. I am so close to my brother, he has taken care of me so much while I'm growing up and I can't imagine not seeing his happy face or talking to him for awhile. I get to see him in alittle over 2 months once his training is up, so that's nice. I just miss him so much.... </3


----------



## Sunny

The time will fly, kaylee. Don't worry.

Aches and pains all over today. But the BF gets to stay for nearly five days with me this week, so that's cheered me up quite a bit.

I actually rode four days last week. Feeling very accomplished.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Sooo broken up inside right now... My brother just left for AirForce training and I really didn't know how hard this was going to be on me. I am so close to my brother, he has taken care of me so much while I'm growing up and I can't imagine not seeing his happy face or talking to him for awhile. I get to see him in alittle over 2 months once his training is up, so that's nice. I just miss him so much.... </3


 I know what you are going through. My brother left for the AirForce a while ago, and when he left for Basic, I was thinking "Ah...it'll be nice without him." No. And then when we went down to Texas to see him, I was like "It will be good to see him, but there's no way I'm going to cry" I cried. Alot. I was so happy to see him!

Hope you feel better about it soon. The graduation ceremony is really cool, though.


----------



## LadyNeigh

ahh hugs kaylee


----------



## Cheyennes mom

So I went penning yesterday! Rode a different horse because it was my first time and cheyenne doesn't know cows but anyway it went sooo well! I had a very fun time


----------



## gingerscout

I hate huge spiders... with a passion... I went to go to bed and one of the biggest spiders I have ever seen was on the wall.. black and hairy, I swear it was part tarantula... didn't want to smoosh it on the wall and wake up daughter, so I grabbed vacuum to suck it up.. stinking smart spider saw me plug in the vacuum turn it on and jumped from the ceiling where he was at that time and ran under the dresser before I could get him... now we are both up hunting a spider, as I dont want that huge effen thing crawling on me when im sleeping...eewww


----------



## PintoTess

Working at a riding school for the week yay


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Stupid tailbone -_- and stupid classes making me sit in chairs which hurt my tailbone.


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Awwww...
Saw a gorgeous black WB stallion work today, absoultely stunning he was....then I got on the little riding school pony >.<


----------



## TaMMa89

Haven't popped in here for long time.

How is everyone?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

TaMMa, alright - the pain relief just wore off in my foot. Which kind of sucks, otherwise - good. Quite a lot of assesment to do!

How are you?


----------



## xXSerendipityXx

What happened with your foot, ChingazMyBoy? I guess Im doing good, if you were asking anyone, hehe. Just have a whole bunch of tests to study for right now...
BTW, I love your sig! I totally just started busting out singing, "AND ALL THE THINGS THAT YOU DO!" I feel happy now.
Has anyone ever had a Mellow Mood Bob Marley drink?


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Victress did AMAZING today thank goodness! Love her!

Talked to my brother earlier on the phone before he got on the plane, he's doing pretty good. Really nice to be able to talk to him... Lots of letters I guess! So proud of him!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

xXSerendipityXx said:


> What happened with your foot, ChingazMyBoy? I guess Im doing good, if you were asking anyone, hehe. Just have a whole bunch of tests to study for right now...
> BTW, I love your sig! I totally just started busting out singing, "AND ALL THE THINGS THAT YOU DO!" I feel happy now.
> Has anyone ever had a Mellow Mood Bob Marley drink?


 
Long story, but - I had to have my 7th cutting done on it, because of pressure build up and stuff. So, I have to have a major surgery done this year - where I'm asleep and they do quite a lot of cutting and stuff.

It's also on both feet, so they intend on doing the major one on both feet at once. So, goodbye ponies for a while...


----------



## xXSerendipityXx

Woah. Thats sounds pretty crazy! Good luck with all that

A friend of mine is getting a nose job on Friday.. Long story short, she fell on her face as a kid and broke it, and its just been crooked ever since. Im super excited and worried for her at the same time..


----------



## Saranda

Went to have a ride last night, but no luck - the outdoor arena and a meadow by the BO's house were both covered in ice. So I hade a mini-trail ride with a friend, only in walk, because the road was quite icy too, instead of practicing for my next dressage lesson. Meh.


----------



## PintoTess

Missing you xoxox <3

2 more days of working at the riding school and then back on campus at school! Yes!! Gonna have some fun with the Guyz and my gal friends! We tied a random person up the other day and pierced this guys ear with a leather hole punch O.O I didnt do it but he wanted it done lol!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

A leather hole punch?? Eww 0.o

Not much happening. More rain 

Finished all my assignments except for drama. Now for the exams.


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Yep, was pretty gross as well >.< Meh thats college for ya!

Yum! 5th packets of chips and still going strong!I missedd out on dinner >.<


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

What flavour chips?

Lol, I was like dinner already? But then I realized you guys are on day light savings..


----------



## Saranda

I'd die fore some sea salt-balsamic vinegar chips right now. Sadly, I know they are available in the UK, and I loved them there, but no such thing can be bought here. People don't understand the true awesomeness of sea salt-vinegar chips in Latvia.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Salt and vinegar chips are the best!! 

Now I want some...


----------



## PintoTess

A mixture haha!

Omg my two friends "bryce and locky" Were just running around with some girls bras on their heads! Now going to check my cupboards....


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Don't try to balance a horse show, four assignments due on Friday, friends and your own Birthday. All in one weekend...


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Ouch. Enjoy yourself.

And Happy birthday!


----------



## gingerscout

dont try to scratch an itch when your shaving your head, and use the razor to scratch it.. ouch... should have thought before I did that


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

A, enter working trot.
C, track left.
E , circle left twenty metres.
Between A&F working canter.
B, Circle left twenty metres.
Between B&M working trot.
C Medium Walk.
HKF, free walk - Changing reins.
F medium walk.
A - Halt for four seconds.
K, Working trot.
E, circle twenty metres.
Between C&M working canter.
B, circle left twenty metres.
Between B & F working trot.
KXM change reins.
Half circle at E, to X.
Down centre line halt and salute at G.


*That is my dressage test.* 

*I have learnt it.  *


----------



## VanillaBean

^^ I've done that one before, too...wayy back in the day.

Good luck!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Oh my gawwddd!!!! I'm sooo proud of Victress. She is an amazing horses and amazes me every time I ride her. Today we did a PERFECT 4th level test, and had some gorgeous tempi changes and perfect canter pirouettes!!! Can't wait to ride again tomorrow... Show season, here I come .


----------



## Sunny

Had a great ride on Sunny today! She's maturing into a great little horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

My girlfriend sorta looks like Katniss from The Hunger Games.


----------



## Sunny

VT, is this the girl that just broke up with you or another one?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Gymkhana tomorrow! yaay!!!


----------



## PintoTess

Nawww Chingaz, that tests way to easy!! Its a fun one though 

Im sitting on my bed at school listening to Adele!

We could have had it ALLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!! Rolling in the DEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPP, you had my heart and soul to youseeeelfff, but you played it with the beat!

<3 the amazing person! Just wish I could get the lyrics right -.-


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Sunny said:


> VT, is this the girl that just broke up with you or another one?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Its a new girl......


----------



## Sunny

You run through them fast, huh?

I forgot to update, but the gelding did end up being put down. They were able to bring him home to be PTS which was great, but it was also extremely sad because I was working that night so I watched the whole thing. 
It's amazing how people come together in times of grief. Never have I ever seen so many people at the barn than the evening Imp was put down. His belly was full of Nicker Makers and carrots when he layed down for the last time, and the sun came out right as he went. Sounds Disney-ish, but that's how it was. Also, the day he was fatally injured was the same day that the foal was born. One beautiful life left, but another one entered.

That horse was just shy of his 8th birthday and he was born on the farm. It was a sad night, and the kind that really make you appreciate every moment you have with your own horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Wow love my fridge being raided >:/ Everyone seems to know I am the one with the chocolate and red licorice!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Put a padlock on it! 

Just watched saddle club due to nothing else being on. Veronica looks so much like my friend, it's weird.


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Hahah I might need to O.O

Oh how bored you must have been!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Umm yeah! Also procrastinating for study.


----------



## PintoTess

Im in my room with my friend studying lol.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

It's my birthday


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Happy birthday to you
happy birthday to you
happy birthday dear maddie
happy birthday to YOUUUUU!!!!

I was going to do that on facebook, then I though nah, dont want to embarass ya haha <3 HAve a great day!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

Studying maths with my friend now. She has self discipline.


----------



## PintoTess

Im studying white thorougbreds haha


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Yeah.. That's a bit more interesting then quadratic functions and absolute value functions, inequalities and linear graphs.


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Deffinately haha!

Listening to some good music at the moment!


----------



## Walkamile

Feeling very satisfied! Just finished washing manes, tails and legs! I think both horses feel quite good about their "spa" day. :wink:


----------



## PintoTess

Im about to go and get ready to ride King Julian Woo!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Tied with someone for third at the gymkhana yesterday and we had to go into the ride off and he beat me by one second!! Noo!! Oh well, I won twenty bucks! haha


----------



## Can He Star

good job. ^
gotta love school getting 7 assignments. where did my time go. ??


----------



## Saranda

Still without a saddle, meh. And it seems, that Snikers has a small abscess in one of his hooves. But that's kind of good, because it meens that the hoof is finally working properly and cleansing itself from all the yuckiness that was made by the incorrect trimming in his previous home. So I got to ride a horse of one of my barn buddies, a really quiet and docile one.

We ended up galloping in a dragrace down a forest trail, and my slow companion...won.  Turns out he likes to compete and should be never left behind the other horses when cantering. The owner forgot to tell. But nobody was hurt and it was actually quite fun, as he stopped right after he "won" the two other horses.


----------



## PintoTess

Going to start another drawing in a second


----------



## Can He Star

ahhh the moment when you horse canters around the paddock doing 1x changes but never seems in the mood to do them while riding


----------



## PintoTess

^lol...Just did a drawing, about to go and watch a movie with my friend


----------



## Can He Star

ohh yeah nice


----------



## PintoTess

Yeahhhhh...just have to get my TV back....


----------



## Saranda

Many years ago I chose to live without a TV and I haven't regretted it - now, if I happen to watch it at a friend's place, I'm always horrified by the commercials.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Got soooooo much to do tonight for block exams...

Not really having a good couple of days. Slice my finger with a knife yesterday and tonight one of my chicks has gone MIA :S


----------



## PintoTess

^^Awwwww


----------



## LadyNeigh

Aww poor you Pumpkin

sliced by finger with a knife too *mental high five!*


----------



## PintoTess

We get to watch a horse operation today  Somthing to do with the coronet band and his hoof....it really should be interesting! This school gives me so many opportunitys and it will teach us heaps this operation!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

That should be really interesting!

*mental hi-five re hi-fived* 

Our chick didn't turn up today. We think a bird swooped down and took her :-(


----------



## PintoTess

Far out that operation we watched was gory!But really interetsting!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

I'd be grossed out :S I don't do well with those types of things. Did you learn much??


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Wow no one's on chat! Surprized! Anyone wanna meet me there? I'll be waiting


----------



## PintoTess

Oh yeah it was gross, one of my friends had to stand behind me to catch me hah!I learned heaps! Like when the hoof is cut down really far, its bleeds! Hell no I already knew that


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Love my pony <3


----------



## Vidaloco

Stopped by the forum. Better post in here to add to the total. It's going to take forever to get to 1 million


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Anyone wanna meet me on chat? No one's ever on at this time of the day haha


----------



## PintoTess

Uploading a video to YouTube!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^Let's see it!


----------



## PintoTess

Ok I will link it...


----------



## Can He Star

nice. has a vid to that song as well. hahah we seem to like the same songs


----------



## LadyNeigh

sooo............
who is excited about the hunger games?? i've never read them, but everyone is mental about it here


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Cool PintoTess, I didn't know you barrel raced! What are your times like?

LadyNeigh- SOOO excited!! I found 5 clips of it on youtube if you haven't seen them here they are:




 




 




 




 




 
Those all just make me so excited! Unfortunately I'm really bad with movies especially in theaters with the huge screen I get sick with war and stuff so I can't watch it in theaters which is going to KILL me. But I have a really big screen at home so when it comes out on DVD or Blueray I'm gonna be waiting pressed up againsed the doors of the store to be the first one to buy it. (I told one of my friends this and she said that if she were the stoor clerk and she saw me doing this she's run and hide XD )


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Anyone want to go on chat?


----------



## VanillaBean

Ahhhh Hunger Games tonight!!!! Or tomorrow morning? Ahhh I can't wait!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^I know right! Wish I could watch it in theaters it would make it so much more fun but NOO...


----------



## Sunny

Not feeling to hot today. Lots of joint pain.

Wish I didn't have to work; it's about to start storming.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Cheyenne, I do a bit of everything!! lol  Learning campfrafting and cutting now as well  
They are prettu fast, the ones in the video werent as fast as the ground was very bad!
Can He Star: Really? Oh wow that is cool! Hahah great minds think alike hey!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

PintoTess said:


> Cheyenne, I do a bit of everything!! lol  Learning campfrafting and cutting now as well
> They are prettu fast, the ones in the video werent as fast as the ground was very bad!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha awesome! Doing a bit of everything is great  That's what I do too! Almost everything in english and western except for dressage and cross country. Cheyenne couldn't for the life of her do dressage and I just haven't gotten to any cross country yet but I want to eventually  Haven't went penning with Cheyenne yet but I've gone with the BO's penning horse before. Right now i'm into Western and English Pleasure shows and gykhanas and barrel racing and show jumping. Lots of things I know, but Cheyenne's too amazing to just do one lol :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Block exams are over!!! Wooooo. 

It is to wet. Pumpkin hasn't been ridden in over a week, and I can't ride him because of the ground. And we have a lesson tomorrow. He hasn't been there in ages so he will be naughty :S


----------



## PintoTess

About to go camping


----------



## Saranda

What a wonderful spring day - warm and sunny! Gonna see Snickers tonight, I have in plan working online and at liberty, and also some freestyle reinless riding, we need to practice our trot-canter-trot transition. 

And I'll get my paycheck later this month so I'll have to delay the osteopath's visit for Snickers this time. Meh.


----------



## LadyNeigh

#15158 replies...


----------



## PintoTess

Camping was really boring :/ got bought back up to the college with my friend at 11:00 pm cos it was that boring and I had no idea where my friend was....


----------



## VanillaBean

HUnger Games was amazing. I reaaally hope I can go see it like 100 more times in theater!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

I'm SOOOOO tired. Up til 2 with my sister then riding all day. Going to bed early tonight!


----------



## PintoTess

I want to go and see the hunger games, but according to my friend I have to read the books first otherwise she will kill me haha!


----------



## Gallop On

...Today has been...


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Got new riding boots and breeches, yaay!!


----------



## PintoTess

Galloped lucy for the first time today


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

People are saying The Hunger Games is awesome!!!!! I can't wait to see it next weekend!!! AHH!!!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Washed the pony. All clean and soft <3


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Aww. I can hear a wild duckling that's lost its family and is calling  It's 11:03 at night. Poor thing


----------



## Susan Crumrine

^poor duckling. 
Some wild predator probably got him/her...


----------



## LadyNeigh

MY THIGHS ARE KILLING!!!!

got some great photos today =D

poor duckling...


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

I'd say so. It was a family of 17 ducklings but there are only 16 now. Snake or something probably got it.


----------



## PintoTess

Im going to get a tattoo  

Its nice to get back to college and find out that your "friend" Has been talking about you and calling you a sook. If only he knew what happend friday night, he might actaully stop and have a think about why I was upset.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Fainted at school. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Fainted at school. :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 awe I hate fainting! I've done it at a gymkhana, it's not fun! Hope you're okay!


I was just on a trail ride! Had lots of fun!! Cheyenne was sweating from head to toe afterwards but she did great! I'll post pics later


----------



## Can He Star

gee. i am ******ed. 
played soccer for school today .....all day.
got maccas after though. 
sore and sunburnt


----------



## PintoTess

Well.....extremely awkward moment....Good on ya Bryce


----------



## SorrelHorse

Still sick


----------



## PintoTess

Aweh


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

SorrelHorse said:


> Still sick


Hope you get better soon Sorrel.


----------



## LadyNeigh

ahh poor you sorrel

IT WAS SUNNY AT THE WEEKEND!!


----------



## Saranda

Still in search for a fitting saddle for Snickers... Otherwise everything is great.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Good luck Saranda!

So tired. Only one more week of the term left.


----------



## PintoTess

^^ I know! I dont want it to end! Im having too much fun here!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

I'm glad you are!


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, Pumpkinz!

Can't wait to get my paycheck - I NEED more riding lessons, and Snickers does, too!


----------



## PintoTess

Haha I love AG College!


----------



## VanillaBean

Why, WHY, WHYYYY can't I be taller? I was looking into being an Air Force helicopter pilot, and I can't even go for it because I have to be atleast 5'4''. I am so upset now.


----------



## Sunny

Had such a great ride on Sunny today.

Not looking forward to class, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Awwww Vanilla, thats so dissapointing! Smaller is better I say ;0 Im tiny as well!

Another operaation to watch tosday...woooo!


----------



## VanillaBean

Thanks Ellen. I usually try to embrace it, but I really thought I had found what I want to do with my life and...nope, they don't take munchkins. =/


----------



## PintoTess

It really its stupid :/ They didnt accept me for college first, cos of my age....but then they change their mind


----------



## VanillaBean

That's good they changed!


----------



## PintoTess

I know! im so glad haha!


----------



## iloverains

Just a photo I took on my phone at work yesterday


----------



## Gallop On

I just seriously wish that I had ONE horsey friend. ONE! Not a bajillion, only one. But nooooo, Im all alone in my little world... -_- And if I had family that even at least pretended to care that they liked horses it would be one thing, but nooooo, they show it every day how little they care about horses. -_-


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Just lost the best horse in the world. RIP Lanee, you are in a better place.


----------



## Gallop On

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Just lost the best horse in the world. RIP Lanee, you are in a better place.


OH MY WORD! Im SO sorry! What happened?? Im sooo sorry! :hug: My heart goes out to you!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Gallop On said:


> OH MY WORD! Im SO sorry! What happened?? Im sooo sorry! :hug: My heart goes out to you!


Thanks. He was colicing during the day and we thought he was fine but were keeping a close watch on him. He had gotten better than made a turn for the worst. Vet said nothing they could do so he needed to be put down. I never felt such heartbreak in my life.


----------



## VanillaBean

So sorry, Kaylee. ♥


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Kaylee,
I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## iloverains

I hope you're coping Kaylee - my heart goes out to you )':


----------



## Sunny

Very sorry to hear, Kaylee.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

I'm okay for now.. It will take awhile, his spirit will always live on <3.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Freaking out for two reasons: One is smaller and one is huge...
Small reason: I jumped Cheyenne 2'8" today! Almost a foot higher than normal! So pleased, I didn't even know Cheyenne could jump that high! Apparently she can and can jump higher too because she over jumped quite a bit sometimes! 
Jumped over barrels laying on the ground as well (only 2' but they're lengthy and they were the first solid objects that I've ever jumped) and it took quite a bit to get her over those but we did in the end and she did great 
Also put two barrels standing up next to each other and used them as posts for a cross rail and the middle of the rails where the poles met were 2' and the top of the poles where they sat on the barrel was 3'6" so Cheyenne jumped HIGH on that one because it freaked her out and she didn't want to touch the rails haha
So very pleased about that.

HUGE reason: I might get a pony for my birthday!!! Not just any pony either: Cheyenne!! So I'm like freaking out!! I'm not supposed to know though and it's not for sure yet, but that doesn't stop me from hoping and freaking out!!


----------



## PintoTess

Awww RIP horsey 

Far out, so many things have changed in the past few days, its overwhelming:/


----------



## That One Chick

Gallop On said:


> I just seriously wish that I had ONE horsey friend. ONE! Not a bajillion, only one. But nooooo, Im all alone in my little world... -_- And if I had family that even at least pretended to care that they liked horses it would be one thing, but nooooo, they show it every day how little they care about horses. -_-


Hey, I hear ya! Not one of my friends is into horses. At least my parents like horses, but still... Not one of my friends do. -_-
So if I ever were to get a horse, my dream of trail riding with my best friend in my bush is crushed. D':
She's too scared to even pet one... Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

So sorry, Kaylee. I'm sure that Relan will be waiting for you in a very special place, until you may join.

Gallop - I used to think that none of my friends are into horses, but then I just made such friends. Now one of my flatmates is a wonderful person AND a horsey person, and there are a couple of barnmates who are my trail buddies and we get along very well. In time these will become friendships. And I'm positive you'll find someone, too, but, in the meantime, you have us!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Kaylee, I am so sorry to hear this. I hope it gets easier for you quickly <3


----------



## Can He Star

Go easy kaylea. Sending hugs your way <3


The awful time when songs come on that remind you of things and make you want to cry. God **** it!!!! Where's all my meaningless songs??


----------



## PintoTess

^^ I reckon!

Ok so I have no found out that my best bet is to keep my feelings and thoughts in my mind instead of blabbing them to my best guy friend-.- Makes things sooooo awkward!


----------



## Gallop On

That One Chick said:


> Hey, I hear ya! Not one of my friends is into horses. At least my parents like horses, but still... Not one of my friends do. -_-
> So if I ever were to get a horse, my dream of trail riding with my best friend in my bush is crushed. D':
> She's too scared to even pet one... Lol!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My friend just blatantly tells me straight out that she doesnt like horses. She hates that my computers desktop photo is of my horse, not of her, and that every time she calls I am riding him. She seriously does NOT like horses. And the other ones, well they say that "Oh, a ATV is WAY better than a horse" Or "Why do you spend so much time with that waste of money" Or, Why do you even like those annoying things" and etc. *sigh* My parents arent any better. I have been told by both of them on many occasionas that they *shock* HATE horses! HATE THEM! WHAT??? -_-



Saranda said:


> Gallop - I used to think that none of my friends are into horses, but then I just made such friends. Now one of my flatmates is a wonderful person AND a horsey person, and there are a couple of barnmates who are my trail buddies and we get along very well. In time these will become friendships. And I'm positive you'll find someone, too, but, in the meantime, *you have us! *


But see, I dont board, Rusty stays at home, and I dont take lessons, or go to a Pony Club, I dont have a trailer, and am pretty much stuck at home. So I cant have "barn buddies" or whatever, lol. And I am thankful for this Horse Forum everyday. I love it to bits. I love everyone on here, and everyones horses on here. This is my other favorite past time other than being with my horse itself. I love HF  Thank you for the creator of it


----------



## Saranda

Gallop, it seems that this friend of yours might actually be jealous and think that you must spend more time with her. Wanting to have her picture on your desktop - sorry, WHAT? Very immature, to my mind. Friends are here to understand, not to judge and act like bratty children.

Maybe you can try and find someone from your area here?


----------



## LadyNeigh

es ist sehr heiss

ITS MAKING ME SPEAK GERMAN!! this is weird...


----------



## VanillaBean

I just don't know what to do with myself...


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Whats up Buttercup?


----------



## VanillaBean

Oh everything. I am still so angry about the pilot thing...and it's almost my brother's 20th birthday and I wont be there to see him. Ugh.


----------



## PintoTess

Awww Chin up VB!


----------



## Can He Star

its hard to keep your chin up


----------



## VanillaBean

Thanks Ellen. 

I made my brother a video of a bunch of pictures of him for his birthday. I will have to share it once it is released!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

So I mentioned earlier what might be happening with cheyenne and I and apparently I really DO know nothing because Cheyenne's owner didn't mention anything close to the topic since she mentioned it on Monday lol parents still haven't said anything either. *sigh* would someone say something?? Come on guys, this girl wants to know what's gonna happen with me and my pony!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

I had acupuncture yesterday for my tail bone. Helloo heaven.

Gallop: It does sound like your friend is jealous. It sucks that you don't have any other horsey friends, I was in your situation not to long ago. It gets better!


----------



## Gallop On

Saranda said:


> Gallop, it seems that this friend of yours might actually be jealous and think that you must spend more time with her. Wanting to have her picture on your desktop - sorry, WHAT? Very immature, to my mind. Friends are here to understand, not to judge and act like bratty children.
> 
> Maybe you can try and find someone from your area here?


No, I am positive she is jealous of him. I have even asked her before "are you actually jealous of my horse" And she said "kind of". She tells me everything straight out, and wasnt afraid to say she was jealous of Rusty 

Oh, I have found some people on here from where I live, but their is one problem... my parent arent to thrilled to be having me go and meet new strangers that I have only met off Forums... No, they arent happy about me doing that at all.. lol


----------



## Gallop On

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> I had acupuncture yesterday for my tail bone. Helloo heaven.
> 
> Gallop: It does sound like your friend is jealous. It sucks that you don't have any other horsey friends, I was in your situation not to long ago. It gets better!


I hope it gets better  And if it doesnt, I ALWAYS have Rusty


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Very keen to compete on the weekend 

Jalaaahh, I'll facebook you the details tonight. xx,


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Nowwwwww...  

Gallop: And you always have us


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I will once I've finished watching Paranormal three.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Worst news.... My friends house burned down last night. Nobody was hurt thank goodness but everything is gone... Everything. Thank you march for being the worst month for me.


----------



## Sunny

That's awful, Kaylee. I'm so sorry.

I had an awful month in April of 2008. My best friends' mother committed suicide, my heart horse was put down, and my beloved dog was hit by a car and killed. Other things, too, but those were the big ones.

It gets MUCH better over time.

And remember; all that was taken in that fire was "things." Things can be replaced.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

You're not having a good run are you Kaylee? 

First lesson at the new place with Pumpkin today. Wish us luck!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Not a good run at all! 

Today did go pretty well though (besides the friends house burning down).. My friend and I are going to start an art business together! I'm super excited about it, it's going to take my mind of Boo for a bit sometimes. I still cried a bit when I went out to the pasture but not much. Relana is being AMAZING. I couldn't get through it without her <3.


----------



## iloverains

On a bright side - my custom made saddle came yesterday!!! DD went for a little ride after work and it's amazinngggggg, i love it! keen to go test it out today! 

and my Micklem Bridle came too!!  much better quality than i expected!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Good luck with your art businesses!!

My hips hurts. So much. I need to stop riding this week. I have no patience left.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I think I'm confident for tomorrow.

No.

Not really.


----------



## Neeta411

I don't know how to create a thread... help?


----------



## VanillaBean

So I decided to brave my mom's insano QH yesterday by myself. He has been rearing like crazy lately and I have no idea what is going on. 

I won't get into details, but it was a crazy ride. My life flashed before my eyes waaay too many times. But it was worth it and I got him past the scary spot a few times and put him back.

-_-


----------



## Neeta411

Hey, just trying to make the replys go up


----------



## VanillaBean

Hey Neeta!

This thread has like turned into "Post what you are feeling and what you did today" It's kinda funny. =P


----------



## Can He Star

wow that sucks vb


----------



## Can He Star

Neeta411 said:


> I don't know how to create a thread... help?


just go to horse forum- pick a section, say.... horse pictures- at the top of all the threads there will be a little button thats says ' new thread'- click on that 



hope this helps


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Whoo! I was just at the barn and I decided to lunge Cheyenne even though the arena was super mucky and it was pouring rain out and I'm glad I did because Cheyenne decided to throw a fit rearing and bucking. Good thing I did, I wouldn't want her doing that at the gymkhana tomorrow (which I'm SOOOO excited for!!)!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Well. Competing today ended in tears. Literally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

You're an idiot. Upload the picture of your finger  They need evidence.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

It looks normal in the photo


----------



## Saranda

Yaaay! I got a Kieffer saddle that needs just a minor repair, which my saddle fitter will do for a very reasonable price! Also, the chiro helped Snickers with his cracking in hind legs and it's such a beautiful spring here!

I was very touched today by the way Snickers acted. All the herd was far in their winter/spring pastures, so I went looking for him there. It was really slippery and muddy in many places, because some parts of the pasture have been a bit flooded by the nearby river after the ice melted. When I found him and he came to me, we followed the rest of the herd, which had decided to trot/canter happily up a hill to go to their hay bin. This is when I first went "awww!", because Snickers didn't run with them, but walked slowly by my side, as I stumbled in the mud. 

We then reached a little creek with muddy banks and I tried to encourage Snickers to follow the others and jump over it, but he heistated and seemed to be unsure that it's safe, so I went first. Here came the second "awww!", because I heard him follow me and jump over the creek, as he saw me go over it.  

And then I tripped in the mud at quite a steep place, cringing a bit, because I feared that I might accidentaly get hit by his knees in my back, as he was just behind me. Then I had the largest "awww!" of the day - because he stopped dead in his tracks, in a very awkward position, on a muddy slope, slowly sliding downwards, just centimeters away from my back, and put his head over my shoulder, as if checking if I was ok. He stood in this position, while I managed to get up and clear the path for him to continue our way. So sweet!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Aww that's so sweet!


----------



## Sunny

Happy birthday to Sunny! She turns four today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Well my guy friend beat me at the gymkhana unfortunately (well actually he was riding two horses and he beat me on one and the other he kept getting disqualified on so I half beat him), but I still played a GREAT April Fool's joke on him!


----------



## Saranda

At least you had fun, Cheyennes mom!

And happy birthday, Sunny! 

I learned a shocking fact last night. The story is that the barn where I took my first lesons, got to know Snickers and leased him before buying, had burned down completely a couple of years ago. Both stables and the BO's house went down in flames in a matter of minutes - it was a strange and horrible accident, but luckily, no people were hurt and almost all the horses were out in the pastures, except for two. The two horses who had been stabled, were rescued in the last moment. Turns out, one of these horses was Snickers!! When I was told this, the world froze for a minute and I hugged Snickers tight, not letting him go. He literally has come through fire to reach me. I HAVE to find the person who saved Snicks so that I can thank him/her!


----------



## Lauryn Fearless

Since this seems to be a pretty random thread I will use it to say... I MEET MY MARE TOMORROW!!! I am so excited!!!! 4 yo QH my friend says she is a bay but I won't trust that, he's not much of a horse person and wouldn't know the difference lol! I am guessing she is probably just a dark brown... At any rate, EXCITED! I don't know how I will sleep! It has been WAY too long since I have had my own horse! Now... we will see if she lets me halter her (from what I have heard she has only been led with a rope around her neck a few times, otherwise just been left to roam...)


----------



## Can He Star

One direction <3 <3<3<3


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Saranda- yes I had a great time  I'm just mad because it just so happened that on my Barrel run I got 21.193 seconds and he got 21.18. Grr lol

Horse show on Saturday! SO excited, its the first one of the year!


----------



## Saranda

So happy! The saddle fitter has already repaired my new saddle and it is available to be picked up in the nearest tack shop, which will be done tomorrow. Also, my B.O. told me a little secret, that actually the repair had costed more than the fitter had asked from me (around ONLY 7$!!! ), but by some reason he has decided to give me a discount! So nice of him!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

That's fantastic! We will need pictures...


----------



## Saranda

Will get some this weekend.


----------



## VanillaBean

Ah.

Show season is upon us ans somehow I have no idea how this year is going to go down.


----------



## MLShunterjumper

My first show on a new school horse was a FAIL!!! :-(


----------



## Gallop On

Someone is now out of my life, no more worrying. And if you read this, you know who you are, and let this be known. I really think your a user. Pathetic to do that.


----------



## Sunny

Housesitting for the BO from tomorrow until Monday! Very excited.

Also my mom is trying out a horse that she may buy, so that's fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Lesson with a new bit tomorrow. I am pumped.


----------



## VanillaBean

Lesson on Saturday with Grace...my first semi -private with her. Should be interesting!


And BTW I love my horsies!!! XD


----------



## LadyNeigh

I lurve my poneys too!!

Six more Pony Club badges!! Upto 14- just seven more for my Gold Award!!


----------



## VanillaBean

Like if you have "One Direction Infection"

Bahahahaha


----------



## Cheyennes mom

So finally I got news about getting Cheyenne...my mom said no. :'( AGAIN. It's funny, I'm not supposed to know about me getting Cheyenne AND I'm not supposed to know that my parents said no. 
Anyway, my mom had left her facebook open with a message on it with her saying 'no' and Cheyenne's owner's message. Her owner said that she was upset that I wouldn't be able to get her. I knew she wanted me to have her really badly because of how much I love her...but that's soo nice of her! 
She offered to give her to me last year but that was because she couldn't afford her anymore so we ended up just paying more for the lease so that I could keep leasing and she'd still own her officially. But now she calls her my horse even though she's hers and she lets me do anything I want with her which is SO great! Still upset about not getting her because it would be SO amazing to be able to call a horse my own but I shouldn't be complaining, I can still ride her and take her to shows and gymkhanas and stuff. So that's all good.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Woot. New crop and joddies!


----------



## PintoTess

Jumped Lucy 1m today.... So proud


----------



## VanillaBean

Lesson today! First semi-private with Grace....should be interesting. -_-


----------



## Can He Star

have fun ^


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Pumpkin is going so well in the new bit. Very happy.


----------



## Can He Star

lol the vampires are playing baseball


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Love my horse.


----------



## VanillaBean

Ok so I have decided that my Gracie is the awesomeest horse ever. <3


----------



## PintoTess

Hospitals need better workers >;/


----------



## PintoTess

Amazing!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Videos from the show on Saturday  Sorry the videos are so dark. The two english videos I think I did pretty good. The western one was the first western class of the day so we kinda failed it haha messed up one of the leads twice in one transition haha oh well, we did great afterwards! Got second in western in Western Pleasure but my mom left before that so i didn't get a video of it. oh well! 

Road Hack (english):




 
English Pleasure:




 
Western Equitation:


----------



## Saranda

Seems you had lots of fun, Cheyenne! 

I had a really valuable dressage lesson on rythm and lateral work on Sunday, and a wonderful trail ride today - let Snickers to go almost in full-speed (really fast canter, an inch from galloping), and it was fantastic. He had a wonderful, powerful stride and seemed to enjoy himself very much, if not for a barking dog, which suddenly leaped out of a nearby house and spooked him to jump in the meadow, so we had to slow down rapidly, as I was afraid that he'd stumble.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

I have to say, Victress is one of the smartest horses I have ever met. She is going to be unbeatable <3.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Trying to do assignments on holidays. It isn't really working...


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Thanks Saranda, i had a blast


----------



## Sunny

Ready for summer break. All of these speeches and papers are slowly suffocating me. And calculus of course. Just let it be done with...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On

Today was so nice.,..  So very nice


----------



## Cheyennes mom

It was actually HOT out here today! What the heck! It was great!!


----------



## PintoTess

Owowoowowow my head


----------



## Lauryn Fearless

Hopefully going up to see Delci tomorrow! I miss my mare


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Today I kicked my mum in the head, causing her to get concussion. Daughter of the year award...


----------



## PintoTess

Haha that was on facebook lol!!

*Currently stalking Chingaz photos on Facey *


----------



## Can He Star

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ( tries to get tongue out of easter egg that is stuck)


----------



## PintoTess

Haha lol!! ^^ Chocolate >.<


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

PintoTess said:


> Haha that was on facebook lol!!
> 
> *Currently stalking Chingaz photos on Facey *



I know dude.
Not cool.
xoxo.


I would like yours. But I got banned from liking, so now I'm gonna go write a cute wallpost on your wall. You shall do the same. :lol:


----------



## PintoTess

Haha lol!!

Yes yes I will xoxo


----------



## Saranda

The joys of finding a kinder bueno chocolate bar in your bag which you had forgotten of buying earlier.


----------



## PintoTess

Haha lol at mine and Maddies Cute wall posts on FB


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

LOL. I laughed.


----------



## PintoTess

Haha me too!! Specially cos no one else knows what we are going on about lawwwl!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Today I kicked my mum in the head, causing her to get concussion. Daughter of the year award...


Well, since I have liking privileges, I liked it. And you are an idiot. Tell your mum I hope she is ok.


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Do you Haz facebook?! Add meeee!


----------



## PintoTess




----------



## Can He Star

nice^^


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

So today started out AMAZING. Victress was perfect as usual so were all the other horses. Well then I find out my friend is coming back out from France(she boards a horse here) so that means I get to ride her crazy horse who has been outta work YAY. NOT. I HATE THE horse SOOO much. He spooks for no reason at all and you always feel like your going to be bucked off. Anyway, I ride him, didn't fall off great and fine. Come home and find a letter from my brother who is in boot camp! I was so happy..Till I started reading it. He is so sad, his GF hasn't wrote to him much and he isn't sure if he still wants to propose to her or not, since she doesn't know if she will say yes. Okay feel better now.. Just had to get the horrible day out.


----------



## VanillaBean

Jumped my Gracie for the first time in a LOOOONG time today. She was just lovely! No rushing, no insanity!

<3


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

PintoTess said:


> ^^ Do you Haz facebook?! Add meeee!


Sure thing!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Well, since I have liking privileges, I liked it. And you are an idiot. Tell your mum I hope she is ok.


Wasn't my fault!! Facebook inbox me. I have stuffies to tells yous <3.


----------



## Saranda

I can't even express how happy and excited I am right now! It seems that I might have found Snicker's mother, complete with pictures and a possibility to even visit her! All that after her being unregistered, with unknown owners and completely untraceable!


----------



## VanillaBean

Yay!

I am going to a clinic in May with this totally awesome Eventer! Sooo excited!


----------



## Sunny

Lots of barn drama going on.... Mom thinks we should move barns, and I'm not happy about that. I love my barn...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Yayyy, it's her, it's her, it's her! I found Snickers' mom! She's been working in an equine therapy centre since year 2007. now! I even got a picture of her with another foal - she's a beauty, dark chesnut with a blaze and a white sock on one of her hind legs.


----------



## VanillaBean

That's awesome Saranda!


----------



## TaMMa89

Ok, how's everyone?

Haven't been here on that thread for a while...


----------



## VanillaBean

Yaaay! My best friend and her BO who is possibly going to be my boss this summer are coming to watch me ride in my lesson on Sunday! So excited


----------



## Lauryn Fearless

Rode Delci's pasture mate Katie today. First time she has had someone ride her in 2 years!










She was a total angel!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

That's good Lauryn Fearless


----------



## HorseLovinLady

TaMMa89 said:


> Ok, how's everyone?
> 
> Haven't been here on that thread for a while...


 Pretty good here thanks, had another wonderful day with "my" horsey friends.


----------



## LadyNeigh

Whoop whoop! Going to work at the yard today before going to a 1 day event tomorrow!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Jumping 75cm on Pumpkin today. Love him <3


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Jesus, I love my horse.

Oh, and if anyone on here is one of the 9 people who facebooked me, effort to reply


----------



## I LOVE PAINTS 101

Hope im one million !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VanillaBean

haha Not even close, PAINTS...


----------



## LadyNeigh

ROPE HALTER!! sooooooooooo awesome!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Great time at the gymkhana on Miss.CheyChey and then had a great lesson on Mr.Maverick (my project horse) afterwards. I think the best part of my day, however, was cleaning up horse poop after all that riding (NOT!!)...good times  Overall a great day 
Also, I'm very pleased to say that there were flies out AND we didn't have blankets on all the horses and I was actually sweating doing all these outdoor activities! YAY!!! Don't leave us Mr.Sunshine, please stay with us forever and only let Mr.Rainy come occastionally for short visits at a time! (yeah I'm weird)


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

-eats sliced up apple wit honey, cinnamon, and vanilla concentrate and drink milk-


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

whups.. *with


----------



## Gallop On

On the beach, in Florida, sooooo amazing. Its only missing one thing. Rusty.


----------



## Lauryn Fearless

We got our first baby goats today!!! Three more goats still left to give birth, but they are SO cute!!! Taking turns sleeping in the barn tonight to keep the predators away... Gonna be a cold one! LOL!


----------



## Gallop On

^^^ They are SO cute! Going to go shopping today... bleh >.<


----------



## FlyGap

I'd rather be shopping than hunched over this canvas!
Miracles must occur before this weekend I'M GOING TO SEE TOM PETTY!


----------



## Gallop On

FlyGap said:


> I'd rather be shopping than hunched over this canvas!
> Miracles must occur before this weekend I'M GOING TO SEE TOM PETTY!


Wait... what canvas? A painting canvas? Or... I dont know... what do you mean?

EWE, Tom Petty >.< Actually, I dont even know who he is, tehehehe


----------



## FlyGap

Yep, a painting canvas, I'm a an artist. Do rock and festival posters!

YOU DON'T KNOW WHO TOM PETTY AND THE HEARTBREAKERS ARE????
:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

You gotta know this song!!


She grew up in an Indiana town
Had a good-lookin' mama who never was around
But she grew up tall and she grew up right
With them Indiana boys on them Indiana nights

Well, she moved down here at the age of eighteen
She blew the boys away, was more than they'd seen
I was introduced and we both started groovin'
I said, "I dig you, baby but I got to keep movin' on
Keep movin' on"

Last dance with Mary Jane
One more time to kill the pain
I feel summer creepin' in
And I'm tired of this town again


Well, I don't know but I've been told
You never slow down, you never grow old
I'm tired of screwin' up, tired of going down
Tired of myself, tired of this town

Oh, my, my, oh, hell, yes
Honey, put on that party dress
Buy me a drink, sing me a song
Take me as I come 'cause I can't stay long

Last dance with Mary Jane
One more time to kill the pain
I feel summer creepin' in
And I'm tired of this town again

There's pigeons down on Market Square
She's standin' in her underwear
Lookin' down from a hotel room
Nightfall will be comin' soon

Oh, my, my, oh, hell, yes
You got to put on that party dress
It was too cold to cry when I woke up alone
I hit my last number and walked to the road

Last dance with Mary Jane
One more time to kill the pain
I feel summer creepin' in
And I'm tired of this town again


----------



## VanillaBean

Gallop On said:


> Wait... what canvas? A painting canvas? Or... I dont know... what do you mean?
> 
> EWE, Tom Petty >.< Actually, I dont even know who he is, tehehehe


 Baha! "Ewe...wait I have no idea who this dude is...but he sounds groty" ah you make me laugh!


----------



## Gallop On

FlyGap said:


> Yep, a painting canvas, I'm a an artist. Do rock and festival posters!
> 
> YOU DON'T KNOW WHO TOM PETTY AND THE HEARTBREAKERS ARE????
> :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:
> 
> You gotta know this song!!
> 
> 
> She grew up in an Indiana town
> Had a good-lookin' mama who never was around
> But she grew up tall and she grew up right
> With them Indiana boys on them Indiana nights
> 
> Well, she moved down here at the age of eighteen
> She blew the boys away, was more than they'd seen
> I was introduced and we both started groovin'
> I said, "I dig you, baby but I got to keep movin' on
> Keep movin' on"
> 
> Last dance with Mary Jane
> One more time to kill the pain
> I feel summer creepin' in
> And I'm tired of this town again
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know but I've been told
> You never slow down, you never grow old
> I'm tired of screwin' up, tired of going down
> Tired of myself, tired of this town
> 
> Oh, my, my, oh, hell, yes
> Honey, put on that party dress
> Buy me a drink, sing me a song
> Take me as I come 'cause I can't stay long
> 
> Last dance with Mary Jane
> One more time to kill the pain
> I feel summer creepin' in
> And I'm tired of this town again
> 
> There's pigeons down on Market Square
> She's standin' in her underwear
> Lookin' down from a hotel room
> Nightfall will be comin' soon
> 
> Oh, my, my, oh, hell, yes
> You got to put on that party dress
> It was too cold to cry when I woke up alone
> I hit my last number and walked to the road
> 
> Last dance with Mary Jane
> One more time to kill the pain
> I feel summer creepin' in
> And I'm tired of this town again


No... never, ever heard of it... is it Country? When reading those lyrics I was reading them to the tune of "Just a small town girl" (<*Shhhh* I only know the first sentence to that song) And it wasnt working out very well... tehe... Nope, Never, ever, heard of it... Whats the song called? :shock:


----------



## FlyGap

Last dance with Mary Jane. I LOVE IT! Not country, you gotta listen to him, he's one of my all time favorites!


----------



## Gallop On

VanillaBean said:


> Baha! "Ewe...wait I have no idea who this dude is...but he sounds groty" ah you make me laugh!


:rofl: Well, its the truth, haha.

I just googled him, and I was right... he is... EWE.


----------



## FlyGap

20 years ago he wasn't so bad LOL!! You are too funny!


----------



## Lauryn Fearless

Sad day yesterday. Got a call from my roomies mom saying that her horse Storm was down and thrashing around (she called us right after the vet). Drove out there (she is about 35 min away) but he passed about 20 min before any of us got there. From what she told me sounds like a bad colic. Spent the night with two of the guys I live with digging a grave in cold *** Montana weather and then dragging this poor horse to bury him  poor guy...


----------



## Gallop On

FlyGap said:


> 20 years ago he wasn't so bad LOL!! You are too funny!


Goodness, its mostly his glasses in that photo, I mean seriously, the second I seen that photo I thought "He is wearing little kid glasses on some run way!" Seriously, those are the most hideous glasses I have EVER seen. Now, tell me you dont see any resemblance in this guy "Tom Petty" and these little kid glasses

















Maybe its just me?


----------



## Gallop On

Or these childrens glasses


----------



## Gallop On

Maybe these...










ANYWAY, you get the point


----------



## FlyGap

Muah ha ha!!! Yeah, but his probably cost more than my car, and I know for sure my horse!!! LOL! Too funny!!
Did you even LISTEN to him? LOL!! 

Soo sorry Lauryn!


----------



## Sunny

AND I'M FREE! FREE FALLIN'!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On

FlyGap said:


> Muah ha ha!!! Yeah, but his probably cost more than my car, and I know for sure my horse!!! LOL! Too funny!!
> Did you even LISTEN to him? LOL!!
> 
> Soo sorry Lauryn!


:hide: Havent listened to him... YET. Only googled him... :hide: tehe.

Yeah, I bet those ugly, hideous, horrible, barf worthy, weird, nasty, gross glasses did cost a fortune... But, If your going to pay a butt load of money for glasses, they should at least look good... Oh well


----------



## Gallop On

Sunny said:


> AND I'M FREE! FREE FALLIN'!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is that a song by Tom Petty too?


----------



## Gallop On

Awe man!!! Now all the advertisements on my computer are about glasses! UGH.


----------



## Sunny

Yeap!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap

Yeah, free fallin is by him too! LOL, UGLY GLASSES!


----------



## PintoTess

"Girl I know I dont know you but your pretty little eyes so blue are pullin me in, like the moon on your skin" So sick of getting this song sung to me!

Yay Doctors tomorrow to find out why I am coming out in bruises, constantly tired, memory loss and headaches....Cross your fingers for me that it is nothing bad :/


----------



## Can He Star

sh*t  sounds awful!!

best wishes


----------



## PintoTess

Hoping it is minor...thanks maddie xoxo


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Hope your ok!! Best of luck!


----------



## PintoTess

Im hoping so as well :/ Made a new video its on youtube  Took me ages to make!


----------



## LadyNeigh

Good look PintoTess!!

I'm havning a forgetful day today...


----------



## Gallop On

♫ On the first page of our story, the future seemed so bright. Then this thing turned out so evil, I dont know why Im still surprised. Even angels have their wicked skeems, and you take that to new extremes. But you'll always be my hero, even thought you've lost your mind... Now theirs gravel in our voices, glass is shattered from the fight, and this tug of war you always win, even when Im right. Cause you feed me fables from your head, with violent words and empty threats, and Im sick of all these battles... ♫


----------



## PintoTess

Blood tests :/ results on monday


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

MRI for tumor tomorrow... not fun.


----------



## LadyNeigh

Good luck!!
Everyones ill at the moment!


----------



## PintoTess

In hospital  so scared


----------



## Cheyennes mom

What happened PT?
Hope it goes well VT!


----------



## PintoTess

We dot know chey.... Have to go back next week


----------



## FlyGap

Poor girl! Hugs, hope it all comes out ok!


----------



## LadyNeigh

Ahh poor everyone!!


----------



## VanillaBean

Hope everything goes well to both of you.


----------



## PintoTess

Love being called back into the hospital after my blood tests being told over the phone "Get back in here, somthings wrong"....yeah more blood tests and a vitamin K injesction....go back next week.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

I really hope they figure out whats up Tess, and they can fix it! I know its very scary for you right now, but keep your chin up.


----------



## PintoTess

So do I:/im really worried, I dont want to be jabbed with needles anymore. Friday I got 2 blood tests, one in the morning, and then one again when i got called back to the hosptial. And a drip as well.


----------



## Sunny

Just remember this, PT:

If something is wrong, and it's something you can't do anything about, there is no reason to be sad. If you can't help it, being upset won't fix anything.

Just be positive; I've not shed a single tear since I was told I had my disease. There's nothing at all I can do to get rid of it, so why not make the best of it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

^Yeah I know what you mean Sunny  Its just hard when I don't know what it is....I just want to know, get what I mean? 

Thanks  And hope you are coming along ok....


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Hugs to everyone! Hope it all turns out ok.


----------



## PintoTess

Thanks Pumpkinz  

Back to college today! Fencing bro haha


----------



## Sunny

I know EXACTLY what you mean. When I went in for all of my tests I was told my ultra sound was clear, and I was actually mad. It's like I wanted to be told something, anything, even if it was bad. It sucks not knowing.

My ANA came back positive and then Lupus was confirmed, and I was happy! It sucks to have, but I was relieved to know what it was.

And I'm doing just fine, thanks. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Pretty freaky yeah :/ So what is Lupus if you don't mind me asking? 

Thats good then


----------



## Sunny

It's an autoimmune disease. A very, VERY general way of putting it is like my body is attacking itself. Like my body can't tell what things are good and what are bad, so it attacks them all.

There are different types of Lupus but I have the "main" type, which is SLE. It causes lots of skin issues and pretty much just makes you hurt. The pains come and go in flares.

If it is fatal, it's usually because your body attacks your own major organ systems. My cousin has SLE too and she is probably going to die within a few years because it is attacking her liver.

Luckily mine was caught early, so I should hopefully live a normal lifespan. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Looks like a crappy week! Rain, rain, and more rain! All well good thing for the indoor arena!


----------



## PintoTess

Omg, Sunny thats horrible :/ Best thoughts!


----------



## Can He Star

rain rain go away come again another day . geee i hate this weather
just got to ride and now then rain comes. brilliant.  

aww well. i can still go give the drowned rat cuddles.....right?


----------



## PintoTess

Im cooped up in room all by myself, with angry messages from an angry person. Mhm loving life


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Contemplating riding. But I'm sick and it hurts my head to stand up... Hmm


----------



## PintoTess

OMG boys need to seriosly grow up! >:/ They need to disown me!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Hugs going to you PT.


----------



## PintoTess

I need more than hugs! I need a Bullet haha! Put me down lol


----------



## Can He Star

sure thing...... jks 

<3 hugs AND kisses. hmf beat that!!!

boy troubles lol. poor you


----------



## PintoTess

Bloody guys that act like girls! haha you would love to shoot me maddie haha!]

Aweh I got internet Hugs and kisses lol


----------



## Saranda

I had the chance to try on western tack on my gelding. With no girth, lol. He looked funny and was unhappy for the bit that was a tad too large, so his western career ended fast.


----------



## iloverains

Jumped my Sisters Show QH today - Barrel standing up!! oohhh yeeeahhh (95cm)

She didn't think she would do it!


----------



## Sunny

Actually had to go to music class today. Haven't been in over two months because it's unnecessary, but I had to turn in a paper. Being up early makes me want to die. I'm going to pass out in class.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

I am so happy!!!

My brother is coming home some time in May! I haven't seen him since Christmas. It will be so awesome to have him home for a few days.


----------



## PintoTess

Sleep over in Texas's roooom  Breaking Dawn, Cinderella Story, chips and white chocolate! Doesnt get much better than that!


----------



## Can He Star

Tearing up over the death of a friends pony


----------



## PintoTess

Oh really? Who Maddie?

Crying my eyes out because of an idiot making m feel guilty!


----------



## VanillaBean

PintoTess said:


> Oh really? Who Maddie?
> 
> Crying my eyes out because of an idiot making m feel guilty!


 If I were there, I would seriously injure that idiot. Hope you feel better ♥


----------



## Gallop On

And I'll give up forever to touch you, cause I know that you feel me somehow. Your the closest to heaven that Ill ever be, and I don't want to go home right now. All that I could taste is this moment, and all I could breathe is your life. Cause sooner or later its over I just dont want to miss you tonight. And I don't want the world to see me cause I don't think that they'd understand when everything's meant to be broken, I just want you to know who I am...

Thank you VanillaBean, for the song


----------



## PintoTess

Its really horrible, it is. I hate it.


----------



## Can He Star

PintoTess said:


> Oh really? Who Maddie?
> 
> Crying my eyes out because of an idiot making m feel guilty!


cc's pony died- holly  in the pc newsletter


----------



## PintoTess

Oh is it? She was really really sick though. Poor girl  RIP Holly


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

on a happy note.

Competing bigger on the pony this weekend. 

90cm.


----------



## PintoTess

Woooo! lol


----------



## Gallop On

Had SUCH the best ride yesterday! It was aammaazziinngg!!!


----------



## PintoTess

Haha lol....had to design a horse stud this week for college... I so wish I could afford the *$542779.01* it cost just for the fencing alone!


----------



## Saranda

My first Trail orienteering competition with Snickers - next Tuesday! Oh boy, I'm excited!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Anyone feel like riding Pumpkin? Don't really have the energy...

There is something under my house.... kinda creeping me out a bit :S


----------



## PintoTess

Sure!! I can FINALLY get back on JuJu next week1


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I'm officially a professional horse-NECK rider


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Amazing can't even describe my horses!!! <3 And I get to see my brother in 13 days!!! Yayy.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

well I think Maverick jumped high enough...


----------



## Saranda

Had a great sunset trail ride yesterday, as a part of conditioning Snickers for our trail competition. Also, we lead the ride and one of the riders used to be my instructor some time ago and took me into trail riding with her enthusiasm.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Dear Maths assignment: 

Please leave me alone. And stop being so time consuming with your hard questions. 
Thanks!
Forever yours, 
Someone who has a million things to do by the end of the week.


----------



## VanillaBean

So...Grace stepped on my 15 lb dog, Forrest, and now he has 3 broken bones in his paw. He has a cast up to his elbow and will have to be in a crate for 6 weeks. Poor boy. :'( I am just glad it's only his paw and hot his leg.

Wish Forrest a speedy recovery!


----------



## Sunny

Poor Forrest.

Only two more days of class and then finals.... And then summerrrr!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Can He Star

so addicted its not funny. i don't know where i would be without my music


----------



## PintoTess

Music <3


----------



## HorseCrazyGirlForever

This is so cool! Random: Does anyone here like Iced OJ?


----------



## PintoTess

Is that just frozen Orange Juice? lol


----------



## Sunny

Taught Sun how to ground tie. She learns so fast!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

Wooo campdrafted bison today! AMAZING!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Working on K Certificates.

Anyone done them??


----------



## PintoTess

I really don't want to ride :/ I love riding but my horse is being an a$$, making people put me down because I dont campdraft, but show and dressage and jump. It maks me feel like crap seriously. Im trying so hard with this horse and he has been reduced to a "thing" By people. Makes my efforts seem worthless.


----------



## Can He Star

PintoTess said:


> I really don't want to ride :/ I love riding but my horse is being an a$$, making people put me down because I dont campdraft, but show and dressage and jump. It maks me feel like crap seriously. Im trying so hard with this horse and he has been reduced to a "thing" By people. Makes my efforts seem worthless.



so what your a showie? they can shove it up their a$$. julian is young and it is your job to teach him. you have bad days as well as good ones. you need to learn how to ignore people who are jealous of you and put you down. you need to pick yourself up,hold your head high and continue to walk forward.

everything will turn out.. xo


----------



## PintoTess

I really hope so :/ Julian isnt even 3 yet...It was alot worse today :/ More lies were made about me cos this one girl now has another on her side. Don't worry, my trainer knows and yeah...

OMG I was on TV this arvo!! in the background  Our class was filmed


----------



## Can He Star

PintoTess said:


> I really hope so :/ Julian isnt even 3 yet...It was alot worse today :/ More lies were made about me cos this one girl now has another on her side. Don't worry, my trainer knows and yeah...
> 
> OMG I was on TV this arvo!! in the background  Our class was filmed


Tocal trainer ? Dw the world is becoming a awful place. Awesome!!


----------



## PintoTess

Duh, were only getting trained by the second best campdrafter in the world. People are counting on us to train these horses and make them so big $$$ lol  I love it here I really do. I wouldnt change my new life for anything


----------



## Cheyennes mom

So my project horse, Maverick was ridden by his owner today. She said he was being absolutely incredible and all his bad habits were pretty much gone. Which is super exciting for me because he's the first horse I've ever 'trained' before and if he's making a lot of progress than that makes me EXTREMELY happy! So I'm in a good mood


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Nice work Cheyenne!

Yay for the long weekend! More horsey time.


----------



## Can He Star

hockey sticks and my head don't mix. i have such a lovely face now. lovely black spot!
ah well. my friend hugged me better. should've asked him to kiss it better lol


----------



## PintoTess

Yep love getting hog tied to the post guys :/


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Come on Chinga, time to get better!!


----------



## Can He Star

love my horse. when i just got back from town in shorts and singlet figured i didn't have time to go saddle and lunge so pulled on a pair of boots, chucked on my helmet and his bridle and jumped on. he was such a good boy. didn't muck up one bit!! hahah it was so cold! should have put long pants on but hey


----------



## perfectcountrygirl

500 cookies to bake for church while trying to entertain my boyfriend since his pelvis is still healing and I don't want him to do anything stupid. This is gona be a long long night


----------



## PintoTess

Team Building this week :/ not keen


----------



## VanillaBean

Gotta love when your horse had a mysterious lameness. Just awesome.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Oh no VB!  Pulled muscle?

Leaving for Texas in 2 days! Gotta wake up at 2:00 in the morning though. Boo. Can't wait to see my brother! <3


----------



## perfectcountrygirl

I love Texas!

Vicodin wearing off not fun :/


----------



## VanillaBean

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Oh no VB!  Pulled muscle?
> 
> Leaving for Texas in 2 days! Gotta wake up at 2:00 in the morning though. Boo. Can't wait to see my brother! <3


 I don't think so...seems like it's in her hock. I think she just tweaked it in the field, because she's already better.

Have fun! My brother is coming home from Texas on Wednesday...hehe


----------



## Gallop On

So... I shaved/hogged all of Rustys mane off today... :shock:


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

GO: That looks so good! Nice work. 

My poor few month old chicken passed away this afternoon. R.I.P


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Crazyness and packing starts... VB did you make a sign for your brother when you had to go down? I dunno what to put on mine o. o


----------



## Saranda

Yay!!! I got some pictures of Snickers as a foal and a yearling, and also some of his dam! Happy day! Posted some in my picture thread in the Horse pictures section.


----------



## VanillaBean

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Crazyness and packing starts... VB did you make a sign for your brother when you had to go down? I dunno what to put on mine o. o


 We had one made for him...it said "Congratulations Airman Zack *******" then it had his flight number or whatever it's called with a wolf (his group was the wolf pack) and then it said under that "We've missed you!". 

The airmans run was so exciting and emotional! It was really cool. Everyone was screaming and crying and jumping up and down...hehe

Hope you have a good tme!


----------



## ggriffin924

I am just adding my two cents.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Got offered to ride another horse for Zone Championships this weekend...


----------



## PintoTess

Wew, loving getting brought back in from camping because I nearly fainted and fell into the fire. Great, just great. Doctors trip and scans next week on my head :/


----------



## Saranda

Wow, Pinto, I hope you will be ok and the doctors find nothing serious!

BO offered me a project horse and I accepted. She's an 8 years old mare with fear and agression issues, that are combined with hormonal problems, and can be actually be very sweet, but she has been traumatised by her past, when she was severely abused and beaten by ignorant and violent people. I feel it won't be easy, but I must give it a try. Might turn out to be a valuable experience.


----------



## PintoTess

Im really hoping so as well :/


----------



## Can He Star

they should have done scans to start with :/ cessnock doctors are hopeless!
sending hugs and prayers your way


----------



## PintoTess

They didnt want to as to repeat radiation could be dangerous...but it could have saved alot of headaches...literaly!


----------



## Can He Star

~in love~ :S


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

1000 word essay for art: Die. Please. Thanks.


----------



## Gallop On

Piano lessons... -_- I HATE YOU PIANO LESSONS. I HATE YOU SUPER MUCH -_-


----------



## Saranda

Be brave, girls, piano lessons can be very valuable and 1000 words is not that much (says the writing-o-phile) - you can do it! 

Taking my mom to see my horse first time after I bought him. Noting that she is completely non-horsey, it ought to be fun!


----------



## Sunny

My last final is today, and then I'm officially done with my freshman year of college!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Hehehe. Finished my art at exactly midnight. Good night! Time to rest my brain..


----------



## Gallop On

Sitting at piano lessons... It went well, I guess... Piano theory didn't get done though :shock: heh... 8 years of piano, and I still don't like it -.-


----------



## Reiterin

I took a lot of piano lessons too, but however much I love the IDEA of being able to play, it apparently just isn't for me.


----------



## VanillaBean

My brother bought me a helmet cam...as a just because present! I am so happy and just amazed! It is so cool...


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Hitting the country races tomorrow 4 hours away. Getting excited!


----------



## PintoTess

Well...the cleaners arent going to be too happy with me...Blood ALL over my flood. 
Note to self: Cut open toe...no tissues...if all else fails use a cotton tip?No -.- go to bathroom and just clean it up to avoid making a mess!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Oh eww.  How did you manage that?


----------



## Gallop On

Oh, the joys of babysitting -_- How amazing -_-


----------



## PintoTess

I have no idea! haha lol I seriously dont!


----------



## Gallop On

LALALALALALALALALALALA  I cant wait to take Rusty out today...  My plans are...; Jumping, hind quarter engagement practice, good head set, lying down on cue easier, lunging calmly and not like a crazy loon, bath, good grooming, pictures of him and work on cantering in circles both left and right while riding... plans... and I probably wont even get half way through what I said


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Decided I'm becoming a vet. 

I think.


----------



## Sunny

Be ready for a lot of school!

I've known I wanted to be a vet since I was seven. Just finished my freshman year of college and the thought of having 7+ more is really daunting. Especially since there's no guarantee you'll even get in to vet school. 

I'm stressed right now because my GPA dropped to a 3.16 because of my stupid calculus grade and you pretty much have to have a 4.0 to get into vet school. But I'm going to work at it since it's what I've always wanted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Taught my boy to sit yesterday - so happy!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Glad to be feeling better finally! Being sick is no fun at all!


----------



## PintoTess

Ute races today  So fun!


----------



## Gallop On

Saranda said:


> Taught my boy to sit yesterday - so happy!


Oh my, thats SO COOL!!! I have wanted to teach Rusty that for like, EVER!!! I heard that if you can lay them down, when their getting back up, they are in "sit" position for a few seconds, and you freeze them their... How did you teach it???


----------



## Saranda

We have a trick trained mare that does sitting perfectly. As I firmly believe that horses learn from each other, I got the mares' owner to ask her to sit in front of Snickers and let him watch it a couple of times. Then I asked him to lay down (he does this easily), and, as he was lying on his side, I swinged the lead rope sideways across/over his neck, so that I could apply pressure on his poll at rising. He has also been trained to drop his head when I press my palm at his poll, so he knows this, too. Then I asked him to get up and tugged the rope a little when he was getting into sitting position, cueing "Sit!". He did that instantly, and I repeated it a couple of times just to reinforce it. Next time I'll be trying it without the mare present and will try to progress just to voice cues.


----------



## PintoTess

Ow I got whipped across the back with a stockwhip  Love you too Brycey


----------



## Cheyennes mom

anyone in the mood for a laugh? I can make it happen! Just look at this picture!










Me? No...I could never look that stupid...pshhh...what are you talking about??

This is me!


----------



## Gallop On

Life isn't about waiting for the storm to pass. Its about learning how to dance in the rain <3


----------



## Saranda

It just happens to be raining here. As I plan to visit Snickers tonight after work, I actually hope it stops.


----------



## VanillaBean

I just can't catch a break with this horse *sigh* One minute she has welts from bug bites, then she has a horrific reaction to a combo shot, the next she has a mystery lameness, then she has a reaction to the flyspray that is bad enough I can't ride her, and now...possible colic. 

All in a span of two weeks. How lovely.


----------



## BubblesBlue

My hair is red now. I don't know what to think of it. xD


----------



## cmarie

just stopping by to add to this thread.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Spent close to an hour trying to pull prickles of the pony after he rolled in the only patch available.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Studying math, all night. Like a boss.


----------



## VanillaBean

My horse is pretty cool...♥

_Even the best fall down sometimes, even the stars refuse to shine_


----------



## ggriffin924

VanillaBean said:


> My horse is pretty cool...♥


I think everyone should love the horse they have, if not something is really wrong. I second that my horse is pretty cool.


----------



## Saranda

My horse is awesome. And pretty cool, too.  We're very matching characters.


----------



## VanillaBean

I have two horses with totally different personalities ... and somehow they are both the equine version of me...


----------



## Roperchick

uuuum i hope mine isnt the equine version of me...hes got a certain big differance in anatomy! haha but i heart him!


----------



## VanillaBean

lol Roperchick...mine are both mares....I got lucky on that one!


----------



## PintoTess

Well, it's bulls and blood
It's dust and mud 
It's the roar of a Sunday crowd
It's the white in his knuckles 
The gold in the buckle 
He'll win the next go 'round
It's boots and chaps 
It's cowboy hats 
It's spurs and lattigo
It's the ropes and the reins
And the joy and the pain 
And they call the thing *rodeo.*


Love this song!


----------



## Roperchick

his eyes are cold and restless
his wounds will never heal
she'd give half of texas
just to change the way he feels
well she knows his love's in tulsa
she knows he's gonna go
well it aint no woman flesh and blood
its the d*med ol' rodeo!


----------



## PintoTess

^^YES!
She does her best to hold him 
When his love comes to call 
But his need for it controls a man
And her back's against the wall 
And it's "So long girl, I'll see ya."
When it's time for him to go 
You know the woman wants her cowboy
Like he wants his rodeo


----------



## Gallop On

You dont break horses, you come to an understanding with them... <3


----------



## ggriffin924

Gallop On said:


> You dont break horses, you come to an understanding with them... <3


I wish more people had that understanding.


----------



## PintoTess

Yeeeeehaaaaa!!!


----------



## Roperchick

lets see if you know this one Pintotess?!

As I walked out on the streets of Laredo.
As I walked out on Laredo one day,
I spied a poor cowboy wrapped in white linen,
Wrapped in white linen as cold as the clay.


----------



## PintoTess

No I dont haha!

Like a painted wild mustang
flying out across the open range
finally gets to live her life that way
no fear, no fences, nobody,
*No reins <3*


----------



## Gallop On

Today, I feel an over abundance of happiness... Ahhh <3


----------



## PintoTess

Today I feel an abundance of sadness and lovesickness...</3 lol


----------



## VanillaBean

Today, I feel lucky. So incredibly _lucky_


----------



## PintoTess

Comp this weekend. wish me luck


----------



## VanillaBean

OOOOOHH! GOOD LUCK!! Hope you guys own!


----------



## PintoTess

Me too haha


----------



## VanillaBean

Yeah....so I made a chicken flavored popsicle....


----------



## Gallop On

...^ ewe.


----------



## Gallop On

SOO... I sent in a volunteer form for a horse rescue nearby!!! IM SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## PintoTess

Yuck VanillaBean!


----------



## VanillaBean

Hehe it wasn't bad, actually!


----------



## PintoTess

How did you make them!?


----------



## VanillaBean

I dissolved chicken bullion cubes in water, and put them in my popsicle molds! And in a few hours...TA-DA! CHICKEN POPSICLES!


----------



## PintoTess

Well, thats really grosss.....


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

EWW NASTY VB.. Any ways- i visited the first jumping horse on my list today. It was successful! Only worried as i might want have seen a bit of stiffness where there wasnt alot of sand in a corner of the arena. Hmm.. def. vet check. But now time to drive 8 hours to visit another horse and then 6 hours home.. so very fun!


----------



## Gallop On

Awaiting, oh impatiently awaiting a response from the rescue... Hehe


----------



## PintoTess

The crazy beast!


----------



## commonfish

Just heard back from the owner of a mare that I'm really interested in... they have somebody coming to try her tomorrow! T_T Major bummer. She said she'd let me know if she was sold, and if not that she would send me more information, but I can't help but feel that I've run to a dead end. If only I had followed up on the ad when I first spotted it....


----------



## Tejas

Any news?


----------



## VanillaBean

So much rain...so little sun.


----------



## Gallop On

^^^ Awee ;( We NEED TE RAIN HERE! SEND US SOME!!!


----------



## VanillaBean

I would, gladly...but for some reason I am thinking that's a bit impossible! ...just a bit...


----------



## equiniphile

Well, we had sun for a while. Was 95F Monday, which of course was the day I decided to take Excel XC schooling. Thunderstorms today though :-(


----------



## commonfish

Tejas said:


> Any news?


Apparently the other buyer has yet to show up the trial the horse... and the seller would rather not send pictures or videos until the first "buyer" has refused first right of the horse. :? I get that she doesn't want to set me up for disappointment, but the buyer has bailed twice now on coming to test her. I'd like to be able to see videos at least so that my instructor and I can figure if I'm even seriously interested in the horse. It would suck to be waiting all this time just to not like the mare's movements and decide not to proceed. I think that the seller is starting to doubt the first buyer, so I've asked again if I might see videos, so that we can speed things up a bit, but I don't want to come off as pushy or overeager. I just don't want to have to keep waiting and waiting! 

ah limbo, how I hate you....

Meanwhile, my own lease mare has thrown a shoe and may not be sound to ride for our next show on Saturday. 


AND EDIT! because OMG literally right after I posted this my inbox is getting flooded to pictures of this gorgous mare!! Oh please let there be video! Please please! Why yes, I have temporarily receded into my 13 year old self because gosh is she a looker. Oh sweet jebus please let this work!


----------



## commonfish

Ran out of time to edit: 

Yes! WE HAVE VIDEO!! and I like it what I see. 

I know, its just no fair to say all this without letting you all see, but in the interest of the sellers privacy, I'll have to refrain. Just trust me when I say that I think I'm in love. I need an impartial judge!


----------



## Samstead

Hope you get the mare, common!
I had completely forgotten about this thread!


----------



## commonfish

Samstead said:


> Hope you get the mare, common!
> I had completely forgotten about this thread!


She was super cute, and quite the looker, but once we all started watching her videos, there was something off with her back legs, and she didn't appear to be happy at her job. She looked ok at first glace, but once my instructor saw her, she could point out stuff I hadn't even noticed. I knew something was pretty off at the lope, but though she was just four beating, but a professional eye knew that it was her left hind hesitating at all speeds... so there's one crossed off my list. As I told my instructor, that's why I have a professional with me, to catch all the stuff that I don't know, or miss. 

I just hope that I can find one that looks half as good as she did. Man what a beautiful horse. Great dappled bay with no leg white...  love.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

2 tempis = FLAWLESS and got 4 steps of perfect passage oh my goodness. <3

On another note... Everyone be expecting foal pictures within a month!!! Our mare is really getting ready to go! It seems like its going to be one big baby and an active one too! YAY


----------



## vitbay

Might as well put in a post or two here!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Yay for officially horse float shopping!


----------



## VanillaBean

Grace gave me a pretty bad colic scare last night...thank god for banamine. She's her usual, chipper self this morning, so I think we're good.


----------



## PintoTess

Went trick riding today


----------



## Gallop On

Haha... hahahahaha... hah... hahahaha... hahahahahahahaha xD I feel likee llaauugghhiiinnnggg


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Yay for spending 2 hours in the rain fixing fences!

Glad it wasn't anything serious VB.


----------



## PintoTess

Reading Catching fire cos there is nothign better to do on a rainy day at college :/


----------



## LadyNeigh

I fell off onto my head!!!


----------



## PintoTess

I want the god **** hunger games to come out on dvd already! I am just dying to see it!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

LadyNeigh- hope you're okay!!
PintoTess- me too!! I haven't seen it yet either!!

Well we're retiring Cheyenne at the end of the year :'( In February when she got pneumonia she got scarred in her lungs and she's breathing okay now but I won't be able to keep running her. So we're retiring her at the end of show/gymkhana season and one of the lesson kids will ride her two times a week lightly. That means I'm PROBABLY moving up to Maverick (my project horse) if he isn't sold. Someone's leasing him now (but I can still ride him now) so she gets first choice, if she wants to buy him or not but if she doesn't buy him I'm first on the list to lease him. So anyway.

Gymkhana went amazing today!! I got second overall high point!! Good girl Cheyenne!!


----------



## VanillaBean

Driver's ed starts tomorrow....a year late, but whatev! On my birthday, as well.


----------



## PintoTess

Halter broke my foal today


----------



## Tejas

I am at work for over 3 more hours. I am looking at everyone's horse pictures and thinking of a song that I would do a musical freestyle to in the arena down the road. I never do any competition or enter into anything. I just think it would be awesome to make a playlist and "ride to it" . Does anyone do that? It sounds like it would be so much fun. I'm going to use this thread to ramble out my boredom this evening. Youre welcome from Texas.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^I do that very often! then you can post to the music and stuff and when the song changes you can go at a different pace and stuff 
btw, I LOOOOVE your avatar!!


----------



## PintoTess

My day was good, until I saw his face looking at me from across the dining hall, and his voice outside my door, and him watching me walk into my room while he was mucking around with his friends. I know he feels bad about whats happened with us, and he want's to make it up to me. But at the same time he doesn't. 
I just wish that he felt the same about me tat I feel about him<3


----------



## LadyNeigh

Who PintoTess??

Thanks Cheyenne, sorry to hear about Cheyenne


----------



## PintoTess

Just a guy...


----------



## VanillaBean

"On the first page of our story, the future seemed so bright..."


----------



## LadyNeigh

"Opening the curtains onto a spectacular day accross the paddocks, you wouldn't dream of something going wrong"


----------



## PintoTess

"but little did I know, that a very spectaucular and frightening event will take place today..."


----------



## VanillaBean

You guys are funny....but that was the beginning of a song...Love the Way You Lie Part III by Skylar Gray.

Ehehe.....


----------



## Gallop On

VanillaBean said:


> "On the first page of our story, the future seemed so bright..."


"Then this thing turned out so evil, I dont know why Im still suprised..."


----------



## VanillaBean

Gallop On said:


> "Then this thing turned out so evil, I dont know why Im still suprised..."


"Even angels have their wicked schemes...and you take that to new extremes"


----------



## Gallop On

VanillaBean said:


> "On the first page of our story, the future seemed so bright..."





Gallop On said:


> "Then this thing turned out so evil, I dont know why Im still suprised..."





VanillaBean said:


> "Even angels have their wicked schemes...and you take that to new extremes"


"But you'll always be my hero, even though you've lost your mind..."


----------



## VanillaBean

"Now there's gravel in our voices, glasses shattered from the fight."

Yeah...I kinda skipped the chorus...heh


----------



## Gallop On

VanillaBean said:


> "On the first page of our story, the future seemed so bright..."





Gallop On said:


> "Then this thing turned out so evil, I dont know why Im still suprised..."





VanillaBean said:


> "Even angels have their wicked schemes...and you take that to new extremes"





Gallop On said:


> "But you'll always be my hero, even though you've lost your mind..."





VanillaBean said:


> "Now there's gravel in our voices, glasses shattered from the fight."


"In this tug of war you always win, even when Im right."


----------



## VanillaBean

"'Cause you feed me fables from your head, with violent words and empty threats..."


----------



## Gallop On

"And its sick that all these battles, are what keeps me satisfied..."


----------



## Cheyennes mom

so I worked with Maverick around the barrels today for the first time! He did SO good!! If I had seen him now after only seeing him when he first came I would've thought it was a different horse!! SO much difference, he's going to be amazing!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Thats awesome CM. How is the desensitizing coming along with him? 

Had our first dressage lesson yesterday. The rest of this year will be the best.


----------



## Bobby Lee

Watching terminator salvation again. So good!


----------



## VanillaBean

Gallop On said:


> "And its sick that all these battles, are what keeps me satisfied..."


 "So maybe I'm a masochist, I try to run but I don't wanna ever leave..."


----------



## PintoTess

Haha freezing cold here in the nigth and still wearin short shorts and my "save a horse ride a cowboy" singlet top! Yep, can say im weird!


----------



## LadyNeigh

Out of energy- just had a DofE meeting ITS SO PAINFUL!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Thats awesome CM. How is the desensitizing coming along with him?
> 
> Had our first dressage lesson yesterday. The rest of this year will be the best.


 Thanks  It's going pretty well, I very quickly found out that he's scared of plastic bags and excersize balls :/ but he surprizingly went over the tarp VERY quickly which is something he would've never done when he first came to the barn. And the plastic bags he's slowly getting used to which is good. The balls get him every time. Yesterday he was running away from them and he wasn't looking where he was going and when he turned his head to look where he was going he smashed it into my head and almost gave me a concussion :/ So now the side of my head is super bruised and swollen and I get dizzy every once in a while but oh well. Not really anyone's fault, he's just a baby. Other than that it went pretty well overall


----------



## Bobby Lee

It's time I got a new guitar! The three I own can't play good music, or perhaps it's me?


----------



## PintoTess

In my dark spot.


----------



## VanillaBean

Rise Against....how you make my world go round.


----------



## LadyNeigh

well my horse got stabbed by the gate. no joke. ill put a thread about it later maybe...


----------



## PintoTess

Crap! hope he is ok! !

Check out my new video on a thread


----------



## Saranda

Snickers had his teeth floated yesterday by a lady from Norway - we don't have any vets that float teeth well enough around here, so I don't trust them to float Snickers either.
He was sedated this time, but I hope to train him before the next year's floating comes so that he can be floated without sedation.


----------



## PintoTess

Towers crash and fall somtimes. So do I.


----------



## jfisher256

Wow, I graduate high school today. Where does the time go?? O_O


----------



## LadyNeigh

congrats jfisher!!

Ruby is ok guys!! stitches in, eating etc etc


----------



## VanillaBean

Haha ♥


----------



## PintoTess

<3 Love heart! How did you DO that VB!


----------



## VanillaBean

Specialness, really.

♥♥♥


----------



## PintoTess

Don't leave me hanging Tell me!


----------



## VanillaBean

Its a thing on my Kindle Fire's keyboard...so like I said, specialness!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Whoo show tomorrow and gymkhana on Sunday!! Wish me luck!!


----------



## LadyNeigh

good luck Cheyenne!!

I put a thread in Horse Health- something like My horse got stabbed by a gate


----------



## iloverains

Have we got 1 million replies yet?!



*Bringing my horse to PC for the first time Saturday, lets hope she doesn't fall over in the float!*


----------



## VanillaBean

No...you're #15,565. The whole forum has I think right around 1,600,000 posts.


----------



## iloverains

haha wow, that's a lot a posts still!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

Ill add one for the count. 

Btw, whats everones favorite event to watch during the olympics? Mine has to be the freestyle dressage


----------



## iloverains

Mine would have to be the XC !


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Everything horse related really. 

But sadly, my father has decided to inform me that we are camping the days the eventing is on.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

LadyNeigh said:


> good luck Cheyenne!!
> 
> I put a thread in Horse Health- something like My horse got stabbed by a gate


 Thanks, it turned out that Chey was having an off day.  She wouldn't for the life of her collect up and relax and at the beginning of the show she would NOT move off my leg no matter how much I kicked. But we ended up placing second in the last two western classes which was good 










RiddlesDarkAngel5 said:


> Ill add one for the count.
> 
> Btw, whats everones favorite event to watch during the olympics? Mine has to be the freestyle dressage


 Show jumping!!


----------



## PintoTess

The awkward moment when you see a photo of the guy you were into a few weeks ago, with his new girlfriend :/ lol! Im a nut >.<


----------



## LadyNeigh

ahh poor you Tess!! Hey, life is too short for other-than-family-and-friends-love

WOW cheyenne your postition is AMAAZING!!


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Thats right!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

LadyNeigh said:


> WOW cheyenne your postition is AMAAZING!!


Awe thanks!! I've been practicing really hard on it. I looked horrid last year, I had a big time chair seat and my elbows were completely straight down onto her withers :/ I still need to work on those both those things, as it gets harder to keep my leg back at the trot and canter (mostly canter). But thanks so much, that means a lot that you think so


----------



## Cheyennes mom

OH NO. Some of you might remember in february when I was saying how Cheyenne had pneumonia...well she now has a scarred lung and is having trouble breathing! We had noticed her breathing a little more heavily than normal but we assumed that it wasn't much bad. Today I was walking her around (I was on her) and I hear this wheezing sound. I keep her walking and listen carefully to make sure that it's her making the sound. So I get off and listen to her breathing standing still. She was huffing a little bit but I didn't hear much wrong. So I walk her from the ground and listen as we walk and I hear a definite wheezing coming from her. My friend walks by and I call her over...she doesn't know as much about horses as I do but she could at least listen to see if she heard anything. She said she did so I stop her and take her back to her pen and get her owner out there to take a look. She also hears wheezing and so we're just going to keep a very close eye on her for now and hope that she stops. If not and if we notice any runny nose or anything we'll get the vet out there. But I'm SO worried about cheyenne!! She's almost 30 years old and she's in amazing condition other than that. But I'm extremely worried...we were planning on retiring her at the end of show season but hearing her now makes me want to retire her now. I don't even want to ride her anymore because I'm scared of hurting her more even though her owner says she's okay :'( I'm soo scared!!


----------



## PintoTess

Well Lucy past her vet check today with Flying colours  No ulcers, no splints, no tendon or ligament pulls, no lameness, no sore back, EXCELLENT LEGS...she's all fit to compete and come to colllege with me!


----------



## smokeslastspot

What does chair seat mean? I keep seeing that expression on here but have never heard it anywhere else.


----------



## PintoTess

Legs forward and leaning back...or is it the other way around...


----------



## Cheyennes mom

A chair seat is when your legs are too far forward when you're riding. Basically it's where you're riding as if you were relaxing into a chair.


Cheyenne's breathing is still off. It didn't sound as shallow as yesterday but she was breathing hard just grazing in the field :'( I'm really worried. I'm going to give her a week off and we'll see how she is after that. In the meantime I'll be riding either the barn owner's horse, Reba, or my lease-to-be, Maverick. It's hard to look at Maverick right now though because I can't get the thought out of my head that he'll be replacing Cheyenne when we retire her. But anyway.


----------



## PintoTess

^^ I hope she will be ok 

Well 4th trip to the doctors, two types of medication and still getting splitting migrains. This is driving me crazy and I am at my wits end!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Holidays!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woot Woot.


----------



## VanillaBean

Dying...not too cool.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Thanks PT. She's still breathing hard. We've been keeping a close watch on her and she doesn't seem to be effected by her lungs at all which is really surprizing. She's such a strong horse, I'm excited to be back on her, she always comes running to me when I come to the field to get one of the other horses. Almost makes me cry every time since I can't ride her. I don't know what I'll do when we retire her. I'll be leasing Maverick who's such a fun hrose to train and work with but I'm going to miss my little Grannie SO much!!


----------



## VanillaBean

The death has let up...atleast for now.


----------



## PintoTess

Ahhhh!! Event or showjump lucy? or both?!


----------



## Saranda

I had my Lol Of The Week yesterday. So while I was grooming Snickers, I noticed that his manly parts are Unnaturaly Clean - and he is quite a messy gelding that needs his sheath cleaned on a regular basis! While I was wondering upon how he got himself that clean, another boarder, that is more experienced than I am, approached us and started laughing after a quick observation of my "problem". It appears that Snickers has had some naughty times with one of the mares - who would have thought!  Although he is quite studdy for a gelding that was gelded as a yearling,


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Oh my gosh!! Thats worrying! Speaking of that....we castrated 12 colts today(in saying WE, I mean the Vet came out and castrated the colleges foals)


----------



## Saranda

He has been checked by a vet and he should be fully gelded, so no problems should arise. After all, there are geldings that still keep their instincts, even after losing their manhood. So I don't mind him having a little fun.

But, if the unbelievable happens, I will be more than glad to keep the foal, lol.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Cheyenne's last show EVER is on Saturday. :'( After that we'll retire her and I'll ride Maverick...Cheyenne'll still have a gymkhana in September and October probably but she's done her share of shows in the past two years, I'm sure we'll have a great time at this next one and she can finish off before retirement doing things she loves the most: 1) Racing 2) Being in the field


----------



## Saranda

Aw, Cheyennes mom, but you can be proud that she had the chance to show with you and now will get a retirement well earned! I believe that she will rather enjoy that, too.


----------



## PintoTess

Eeeeeek!! Cross country clinic on Saturday!! So PUMPED!


----------



## LadyNeigh

Lucky Pinto!!
Rode a 16.2hh bareback the other day in a headcollar and v short leadrope- she wouldn't stand by the gate to lemme on so I had to get on Flicka to get on her- scary!!


----------



## PintoTess

So so so EXCITED for the weekend!


----------



## VanillaBean

_I'm looking at you through the glass;_
_ don't know how much time has passed. _
_Oh, god, it feels like forever,_
_ but no one ever tells you that forever feels like home,_
_ sitting all alone inside your head._

_How do you feel?_
_That is the question._
_But I forget_
_You don't expect an easy answer._



​


----------



## commonfish

Tomorrow my instructor and I are going out to see a horse! This is the first horse that I'm actually going out to see, and I'm pretty excited to just go out and try him, even if I don't end up with him- it just makes it more real, that I am going to have my own horse soon(ish). 

I've met him before, he came to a clinic that I was also at, but I can't really remember what he looked like! 

Of course, I don't have anybody to go with me to take video or pictures, which is a shame, because I would like to be able to look back on them after I'm out of the heat of the moment and see from the ground how we are together.


----------



## Saranda

Congratulations, commonfish, that must be very exciting! 

LadyNeigh, what size is the horse you ride normally?


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Please rain, you are meant to be waiting for another 6 months before you come. 

Have fun Pinto! Will you be getting pictures to share..?


----------



## Saranda

Wow, just got to know that, when Snickers was gelded (as a yearling), he was really discovered to be a crypt!


----------



## PintoTess

Bahah funny punching match in the dinner line at college with Deano, tackling each other and nearly on the ground when the Duty Officer comes up and we just stop and pretend were hugging each other!! Next minute you hear "Dean and Ellen, end of the line for flirting in the lunch line!" Were just like wtf? He saw us punching and sent us to the end for hugging? BAHAH!! College never seems to stop being fun  Gonna miss my friends and my two bull riding boys in the holidays :'( Good luck to my two besties for going to America to ride bulls!!


----------



## VanillaBean

Got a 98% on my driving permit exam today! 

Own.


----------



## PintoTess

^^Woooo good work! AHHH! Cross country clinic with Lucy tomorrow!! So keen!


----------



## commonfish

Went and saw the horse today. No more horse shopping for me! I've found my new boy. Can't want to finalize things and have him home at my barn!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Cheyenne's last show tomorrow! I think it'll be our best one too considering my ride on her today! 

Running braid in her mane










Tail braid










Bobble in her forelock lol










Other than her grey hairs does she look old to you? Would you believe that she's almost 30 years old and still running gymkhanas like a maniac?!


----------



## Gallop On

Forest fires closer than a block away... people have evacuated... Getting bigger... STUPID...


----------



## xoxoNohea

Commonfish what type of horse are you getting? Do you have pics?


----------



## VanillaBean

Gallop On said:


> Forest fires closer than a block away... people have evacuated... Getting bigger... STUPID...


 So worried for you...*hugs* stay safe, girl.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Wow! Horse show today and all I can think about is how much Cheyenne and I have improved. Compare this (September):









and this:









To this (today):









and this:









SO much improvement!
Today was Cheyenne's LAST SHOW EVER. She's 29 years old and we're retiring her in September. Doesn't look 29 years old does she? Anyway, I'll miss her but I'm switching to a new horse named Maverick. He'll be an amazing show horse for me! He can jump like 4 feet high (even though he's only 15hh) and he gives me a good challenge but he's SO willing to learn. I love working with him so I hope I'm not too disappointed to switch in September.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

JULY 4th in umm 3 days!


----------



## CrossedUpDraft

Hi all! this is my first day here!

well since this a random thread:

We need to go grocery shopping, what are the staples that you get when you go?
I want to get plenty of things to make a bunch of different meals from that are fairly easy to make. like pasta dishes, stuff to grill, side dishes, etc. i run out of ideas lol. receipes/ideas/suggestions would be great!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^Welcome here!


----------



## VanillaBean

Just re-pulled Grace's mane...it looks killer!


----------



## Transformer14

wow there's certainly a lot of replies so far lol
i got 2 question 
1. does anyone else listen to nickelback ??
2. does anyone here know how to camp draft ??


----------



## VanillaBean

Transformer14 said:


> wow there's certainly a lot of replies so far lol
> i got 2 question
> 1. does anyone else listen to nickelback ??
> 2. does anyone here know how to camp draft ??


Welcomwle to the thread! 

1. I hate Nickelback with a burning passion...so that would be a no!
2. I don't know what campdrafting is...so no!


----------



## Transformer14

VanillaBean said:


> Welcomwle to the thread!
> 
> 1. I hate Nickelback with a burning passion...so that would be a no!
> 2. I don't know what campdrafting is...so no!


haha what kinda music do you listen to 
i would explain it, but i suck at explaining things, it sounds good in my head, but when it comes to typing it, it never comes out the same


----------



## Saranda

I used to listen to Nickleback when I was a teenager, but now I am into much darker music mostly. 

And I don't know what campdrafting is, either.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

I want to try camp drafting, but haven't done it before. 

Here's a link for you:

Campdrafting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Transformer14

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> I want to try camp drafting, but haven't done it before.
> 
> Here's a link for you:
> 
> Campdrafting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


me too, although i have never been able to find any clubs that teach camp drafting 

i love the song, next contestant by nickelback 
have any of you guys heard
kiss me slowly by parachute (i dont remember if i asked this or not lol  )


----------



## PintoTess

Bahaha I tried campdrafting a bison at college and SUCKED MAJORLY!! Maybe because I was on a dead green 3 year old haha!


----------



## Can He Star

im soooooo tired. early night for me


----------



## Saranda

Ugh, it is too hot here. And horseflies everywhere, because we (the boarding place where I keep my horse) are so close to a swamp. Poor horses are in the pastures by night, but hide in the shelters all day long and I am too sorry for them to ride. Mybe time to have a midnight ride.


----------



## Transformer14

i just really need 5 more posts lol so im just gonna post some random lyrics


----------



## Transformer14

when he opens his arms and lays you down at night, it just wont feel right, cause i can love you more than this <3


----------



## Transformer14

i like the way you hair falls in your face, you got the keys to me, i love each freckle on your face <3


----------



## Transformer14

is that your hand, on my, boyfriend, is that your hand, i wish you'd do it again, ill watch you leave here limping <3


----------



## Transformer14

your on the phone with your girlfriend shes upset, shes going off about something that you said, but she doesnt, get your humor like i do <3


----------



## PintoTess

Riding my two girls tomorrow  Would be nice to have someone else over to ride one and we can ride together...


----------



## Transformer14

PintoTess said:


> Riding my two girls tomorrow  Would be nice to have someone else over to ride one and we can ride together...


iv always wanted all my friends to have horses at the same time, cause riding with friends is soo much funner (is that even a word lol) than riding alone, but riding itself is the best thing EVER


----------



## Can He Star

agreed^


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

PintoTess said:


> Riding my two girls tomorrow  Would be nice to have someone else over to ride one and we can ride together...


Get me down there and I'll join in! :lol:

I need more riding buddies. Doing it by myself just isn't such a novelty anymore.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Waiting for a call back from the Farrier... He's amazing, but trying to get in touch with him is horrible! Ugh.


----------



## Gallop On

^ Haha, I have the same problem with my farrier... she is really good, and sweet, and all, but she NEVER answers the phone. Ever. Its annoying...


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Especially when you can't work your horse cause their feet are so bad . The herd just got put out on grass and I have been calling for like a week and nothing. So I can't work 3 of the horses cause of it. I'm going to have my friend call him tomorrow because he always responds to her so lets see what happens!


----------



## VanillaBean

One of the many reasons I love my farrier; she is easy to get a hold of!


----------



## Saranda

This must be an international thing. My farrier is also hard to catch.


----------



## Samstead

I LEAVE FOR THE RANCH TMORROW! SO EXCITED! and I'm in the barn so that means getting to know our new horses and our lovely new barn manager! one mare in paticular, Silver a gorgeous almost silver (hence her name) grey colour with dapples has already become one of my favorites! soooooooo excited!


----------



## VanillaBean

Nothing worse than making plans with a friend, only to realize you have to work on that day. =/

The movies will just have to wait...


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Ahhhhh can't wait! Going to have a foal at the farm soon . Possibly tonight... The mare is realllyyyy close. Be ready for a bunch of baby pics!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Ummm....yeah....let's just say that I have fun at the barn?


----------



## Gallop On

Its been like 2 weeks now, and our farrier STILL has not answered her phone...
-______________- Mega ****ed face.


----------



## LadyNeigh

Farriers are like cats. They never come when called and dont go out in the rain.

Toby chucked his rider and now her husband is threatening to sell him to France...the deep dark sheds of France...you know...


----------



## Can He Star

im soooo happy right now. my new horse is being sooo good! hes such a good boy


----------



## Can He Star

saddle fit tommorow !


----------



## PintoTess

^ fun!

Lucy is in intense training lol!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

SOOO HAPPYYY! For the 4th of July I got a Boxer! She's the best little girl in the world! Yayyyy


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Eep! 
We took two mares to be ultrasounded today.
We expected to come home with two mares and two unboarn foals...
We came home with two mares and three unborn foals.
One is pregnant with twins! What to do what to do!!!


----------



## VanillaBean

Bought a new dressage whip today with my employee discount...really makes one feel special!


----------



## Can He Star

haha ohhh as it would lol. i love discounts  

first time bareback with the new boy today.... didnt bat an eyelid  so proud of him!! <3 he such a quick learner too!!


----------



## VanillaBean

_"I wanted you to know I love the way you laugh_
_I wanna hold you high and steal your pain away_
_I keep your photograph, I know it serves me well_
_I wanna hold you high and steal your pain_​ 
_'Cause I'm broken when I'm lonesome,_
_And I don't feel right when you're gone away_​ 
_You're gone away._
_You don't feel me here anymore."_​ 

-Seether, 'Broken'​


----------



## doubleopi

Cannot wait to go to Oregon and see my girl!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Heading out with Pumpkin to an X/C course tomorrow for the first time... pumped.


----------



## PintoTess

ODE in a few days


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Good luck!!


----------



## PintoTess

Thanks!


----------



## CrossedUpDraft

My birthday is August 18th. My mother planned my sisters baby shower, on August 18th. I had plans. But, this is nothing new. Maybe I am being a little selfish, but she always does this stuff to me and that just makes me feel like i am lower than dirt. Im just bummed That i have to change my plans, cause i already have to work that day too. blahh.

wahhhh. okay, my whine is over lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Finalizing my application for a Vet Nursing student application!


----------



## PintoTess

Go away rain!! I have a comp!


----------



## VanillaBean

One of those nights that was amazing...and then it ended.


----------



## PintoTess

ODE called off  darn rain


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

That sucks  This rain really needs to leave.


----------



## Can He Star

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> That sucks  This rain really needs to leave.


couldnt agree more !


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Trying to show name a horse!! Please help! I just made a thread about it yesterday  open to any suggestions!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Half way through pulling Pumpkins mane for the first time. Interesting style he is strutting at the moment.


----------



## Saranda

Just found a tick attached to my skin and pulled it out. Nasty little creatures, that's the second one this summer, and they do carry some mean diseases. But not to worry - this one had died already, while sucking on my blood. I must be poisonous to them, bwahahaha!!!


----------



## CrossedUpDraft

things are moving right along at the new farm . Fences are up, gates are hung, the stalls are de cobbwebbed, stall doors are hung, now for a fresh coat of paint, new clean fresh bedding in each stall. And a few other things. But its coming together. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

The life of a teenager...not very goot at the moment. Or maybe it's better now? Who even knows. 

My mood right now...

Dissapointed and depressed.


----------



## englishaqh

God bless the world and you. \


----------



## HorseyMum

Why does my daughter feel the need to ride the horse late.
In the cold.
In the rain.


... at least she's dedicated?


----------



## LittleAppy

Australia's got Talent Grand Finals are on tonight! Its got some pretty Talented acts 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

NOMINATED CHINGA FOR HIS FIRST COMP BACK IN ABOUT A MONTHS TIME.

30-50cm ... and the 'lowest' I normally jump him is eighty... The sad part, I think he may kill me to show off and because he'll be happy to be out.


----------



## Can He Star

i really don't think my pony is spoilt, i mean, its not like i went and bought him a 5 kg bag of carrots or anything yesterday  hehe


----------



## Saranda

Nervous about participating in a NH show during our country's largest horse fair in three weeks... Oh well. Snickers will have to be calm for both of us.


----------



## Gallop On

In a rreeaalllyy good mood :3 YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY :3 

I ♥ U


----------



## PintoTess

Love my new horse Kascade


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

We're a long way off a million - so this is to help it along ;-)


----------



## Can He Star

jumped the new boy first time today! he was sooo good!


----------



## PintoTess

Ah everything seems to be going right today ))) Bit differnt from yesterday but we need to put the past behind us and *KEEP MOVING FORWARD!*

Fingers crossed that Kas behaves himself well tomorrow >.<


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Still waiting for Forever to have her baby... Any day now....


----------



## PintoTess

Yesterday was the best afternoon ive had in a while, laughing and having fun with my cowboy and two best friends, what more can you want?! The highlight had to be when he whispered in my ear "Your my favourite person" Made me shiver :3 Gosh how things have changed :3


----------



## horsefan3000

ahhhhhh... horses, ballet and martial arts are my 3 favorite things.


----------



## Can He Star

getting this baby soon, i hope


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Show name ideas please!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-shows/show-name-ideas-please-130609/


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Whole grade is sick after Yr 11 camp. Yewww


----------



## PintoTess

Ah good day at College Just Chillin with the boys in the courtyard


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Taking care of two horses all of a sudden haha Trying to find a name for Maverick is hard! Cheyenne was simple, Maverick's hard!!


----------



## Equbook

15686 WOOOOW

I am hungry!!!!!!


----------



## Gallop On

Ill miss you... <3


----------



## Equbook

Great photo!!!

Was it taken by a professional photographer?


----------



## Gallop On

Thank you! And, it was taken by... me! *YAY* for self timer! I set it on a brick, or car, or whatever was nearest, and ran over to Rusty, and waited for ten seconds, then FLASH, tehe.


----------



## PintoTess

Scarey afternoon. After I rode Kascade under saddle for the first time, I got all dizzy and sick. Went and layed down on the hay bales and fell asleep for about 20 minutes. When my trainer came in and saw me sit up and look really pale and watery eyed, she knew somthing was wrong. I had a few of my friends try to carry me to a car to take me from the stables to my room as I couldnt walk. Two of them picked me up and I couldn't support my head and neck. I fainted/fitted on the ground. I was laying on the ground with my friends arounf me, trying to get me to respond but I couldn't find the words. I couldn't open my eyes and tears we streaming down my face and I was hyperventilating. Bad! I remember loosing all feeling in my face and hands due to this and freaking out because I didnt know what was happening. This is where I blacked out completely and lost all sense of what was going on around me. My friends carryied me to my trainers car while I was still hyperventilating and crying. So here I was in the front seat of my trainers car, my friend in the seat behind me holding my head up, my trainer holding my hand while driving and my hyperventialting and crying. I arrived at the hospital and waited there for 4 hours. I calmed down after about an hour and got some sense back. I got back to college not long ago and talked to one of my friends. Apparently while I was on the ground, I was screaming for them not to take me to the hospital and wouldnt get my vest on so that I could be warmer. She said that it was the most scariest thing she and my other friends had ever seen and that my trainer was in tears. I can't remember them carrying me to the car, or what happend before I lost it all. I can't belive this happened. It was such a scarey experience and I am so so glad that my friends and my lovely trainer was there to help me when I needed it most. Without them I may not have gotten off as easy. 

Sorry about the novel guys


----------



## Can He Star

PintoTess said:


> Scarey afternoon. After I rode Kascade under saddle for the first time, I got all dizzy and sick. Went and layed down on the hay bales and fell asleep for about 20 minutes. When my trainer came in and saw me sit up and look really pale and watery eyed, she knew somthing was wrong. I had a few of my friends try to carry me to a car to take me from the stables to my room as I couldnt walk. Two of them picked me up and I couldn't support my head and neck. I fainted/fitted on the ground. I was laying on the ground with my friends arounf me, trying to get me to respond but I couldn't find the words. I couldn't open my eyes and tears we streaming down my face and I was hyperventilating. Bad! I remember loosing all feeling in my face and hands due to this and freaking out because I didnt know what was happening. This is where I blacked out completely and lost all sense of what was going on around me. My friends carryied me to my trainers car while I was still hyperventilating and crying. So here I was in the front seat of my trainers car, my friend in the seat behind me holding my head up, my trainer holding my hand while driving and my hyperventialting and crying. I arrived at the hospital and waited there for 4 hours. I calmed down after about an hour and got some sense back. I got back to college not long ago and talked to one of my friends. Apparently while I was on the ground, I was screaming for them not to take me to the hospital and wouldnt get my vest on so that I could be warmer. She said that it was the most scariest thing she and my other friends had ever seen and that my trainer was in tears. I can't remember them carrying me to the car, or what happend before I lost it all. I can't belive this happened. It was such a scarey experience and I am so so glad that my friends and my lovely trainer was there to help me when I needed it most. Without them I may not have gotten off as easy.
> 
> Sorry about the novel guys


why didn't they keep you in!? what happens if it happens again? i think you need to see a specialist sooner rather than later


----------



## PintoTess

^^ they just said its a onE off thing to do with being sick and exhausted. I'm fine honestly... Well At least tomorrow I will be. I may be going back to th hospital in th morning but was more upset that I was allowed to ride kascade today


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

First show back for Chinga tomorrow. It's ten pm, I should probably be asleep but I'm simply too excited. 

I hope it goes well and I have zero expectations for him, except to have fun.


----------



## LittleAppy

Got a show tomorrow! First one this season! Hopefully its gonna to be fun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleAppy

Got a show tomorrow! First one this year so i'm a bit nervous, but listening to One Direction is helping lol  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

LittleAppy said:


> Got a show tomorrow! First one this year so i'm a bit nervous, but listening to One Direction is helping lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 One Direction can help anything, can't they?!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Life choices, why so hard. :/


----------



## VanillaBean

That's crazy, Pinto...Hope you'll be ok.


----------



## LittleAppy

VanillaBean said:


> One Direction can help anything, can't they?!


Yep they sure can


----------



## chuckdee

#15700...just doing my part. :wink:

_______________________
"I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Math assignment.
Please, go die.


----------



## PintoTess

Gosh, eventful few days! Sick, coughing/sneezing up blood, Kascades first ride, Long reining, 5 assignments, a group task, someone took my clothes while I was in the shower, chased around college with a lunge whip, UGH!


----------



## SorrelHorse

Really trying to come up with a freestyle reining routine...Grrr, not easy! I've got a million patterns, but no song or costume yet D:


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Don't accidentally hit the back of your hand on the horses tooth. Ouchies!


----------



## PintoTess

Music, salt and vinegar chip, red drink, heavy painkillers, heated up stuffed cow, snuggles later...homework, run at me!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

*sigh.

So much schoolwork.


----------



## Gallop On

Chingaz, I wanted to tell you that I love the words in your signature... Yellow by Coldplay... Ahhhhhhh... !!! Amazing song...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Gallop On said:


> Chingaz, I wanted to tell you that I love the words in your signature... Yellow by Coldplay... Ahhhhhhh... !!! Amazing song...


It is an awesome song! I've actually been listening to it a lot while I've been studying.

Applying for work experience + taking some of our cows to the Royal show this weekend!


----------



## CountryChick

Hmm sitting at my desk ment to be doing home work....I would much rather be riding my horse right now..... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

One more part to go on my Math B assignment. I really don't want to do it, so much effort!! 

Better to get it done now though!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

When beginners have been riding your horse for the past month and you come back and your horse doesn't know ANYTHING. SIGH. I asked her to back up and NOT toss her head. Simple task right? Not to her, she reared in the air and started to freak out. Something she's only done a couple times. Oh pony you've GOT to be kidding me!! She also cut the corners, wouldn't move off my leg, kept her nose in the air, rushed all the transitions, galloped instead of cantered, backing up was all of a sudden a HUGE deal especially backing up while staying collected, she was EXTREMELY stiff in her neck, she threw up her head when I put the bit in her mouth...oh seriously. Worked a LOT yesterday and had a HORRIBLE ride but it was worth it. Today was kinda meh. I'm sure tomorrow'll be better but it's just frustrating to have to 're train' your horse when you had her as a PERFECT show horse. Even though she's retired from showing, I still want her to BEHAVE! SIGH!!! I'll be done with her and moving on to Maverick on September 1st and then the beginner who'll be riding her can do what she wants with her. She doesn't care about collection and stuff so I don't think she'll have problems. And she'll learn how to deal with her as she gets more expirienced. In the meantime I'll be training Maverick. Whoohoo! lol


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Considering part leasing Chinga out.

Hmm.


----------



## VanillaBean

Hey, I've never met you
But I kinda stalk you,
You're super sexy
I want your baby.​
Hehehehe hehhehehehehhehehe hehhehe

This is addressed to Dylan O'brien ...

♥♥♥


----------



## Can He Star

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Considering part leasing Chinga out.
> 
> Hmm.


whhhhhhyyyyyyyyyy!?


----------



## Can He Star

that reallllllly awkward moment when you say to your best friend ' hey, is that your nan? ' and your other friend next to you goes' no, thats my mum!" 

i felt soooooo bad. he hates me now  i said sorry so many times. gave him a hug today, seemed to make up for it a little bit.


----------



## LadyNeigh

ahh we have a trailer!! yes!! green ifor williams  SOOOOO HAPPY!!!


----------



## PintoTess

Its so ~Hard~ - YouTube

Watch?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Show jumping help please!!

http://www.horseforum.com/jumping/how-time-your-striding-towards-jump-134246/


----------



## Cheyennes mom

PintoTess said:


> Its so ~Hard~ - YouTube
> 
> Watch?


I love it!! I commented and subscribed to you


----------



## PintoTess

Thankyou very much!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Your welcome


----------



## chuckdee

Gallop On said:


> Thank you! And, it was taken by... me! *YAY* for self timer! I set it on a brick, or car, or whatever was nearest, and ran over to Rusty, and waited for ten seconds, then FLASH, tehe.




I use the self-timer all the time... Excellent for night shots and long exposures.
Well done and a cool shot!




_____________________
"I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
"Flying may not be all plain sailing, but the fun of it is worth the price." -
Amelia Earhart
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
www.usaviationacademy.com


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Video I just made. Please watch and tell me what you think? It isn't as good as others that I've seen...my movie program isn't advanced AT ALL. But anyway


----------



## Equbook

Great video!!! You are definately an artist PintoTess!!!


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Thanks! I love making then lol


----------



## Equbook

Yes, I've seen this, is that a hobby? How did you learn this? That's quite cool!


----------



## PintoTess

Yeah among other random stuff I do! I draw, I make vidoes, and that  I picked it up as I go  If you want to see some more of my videos, go onto Youtube, click on the search bar and type "ERshowriderrr" And a channel will come up, click on that and theres my videos! Im making one at the moment


----------



## Equbook

Ah, ok, I will do so, thanks!

So you are a real artist then! And are you into photography as well?


----------



## PintoTess

Haha I wouldn't go as far as an artist but im deffinately not a bad drawer! Yep I love photography! If you have Instagram have a look at some of my photos. My name is er_equestrian


----------



## Gallop On

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay for dying from strep throat... YAAAAAAAAY, YAAAAAAAY 
-___________________________________- I hate you sickness (((((-_-)))))


----------



## PintoTess

"Boy you blew it, you put me through it. I wanna U-U-U-U undo it" 

Love Carrie Underwoods song when im in this mood!


----------



## Can He Star

camp drafting this weekend....wooooo!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Silly art essay, making me sit here and type you up.


----------



## PintoTess

Loooong day! What would I do without my "quiet songs" and "Country" Playlist on my iPhone while I am in the boring part of the day?


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I've been so sick the past few days, finally feeling better thank goodness. Allergies and sinus infections are no fun at all.


----------



## LadyNeigh

ahhh hugs Horselovinlady

rode Cosmic Toblerone for the first time today =P


----------



## Cheyennes mom

whoo horse camping on Wednesday!


----------



## PintoTess

Hunger Games <3 Oh how I love you


----------



## VanillaBean

I don't belong here and I'm not well.


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Pardon?


----------



## HorseLovinLady

LadyNeigh said:


> ahhh hugs Horselovinlady
> 
> rode Cosmic Toblerone for the first time today =P


Thanks! I hope to go riding soon. I'm most likely going to start back taking allergy shots again.


----------



## VanillaBean

PintoTess said:


> ^^ Pardon?


 My life...


----------



## Gigglelover

just posting to help reach 1,000,000.


----------



## Gallop On

Blah... Blah... WOOOOT, have the run of the house for a week


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Figuring out costs for uni. Oh My Goodness :/


----------



## PintoTess

This time last week I was at the movies on a date :/ But im watching tomorrow when the war began at the moment!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Had a GREAT ride on Maverick today. SUCH a cute little character! Can't WAIT to lease him in September.

Going on a horse camping trip on Wednesday, SO excited!!!


----------



## CountryChick

Did a bit of Jumping today on Chester, it was amazing!...


----------



## VanillaBean

Is it bad that whenever someone says pretty much anything I answer it with "HARRY STYLES!"?

For example-

What are you doing? _HARRY STYLES!_
That is so awesome! _Just like HARRY STYLES!_
I love his/her/your hair! _It's not as cool as HARRY STYLES!_
I hate myself. _HARRY STYLES!_
I really like cats. _HARRY STYLES!_

Yeah. All of the above and much, much more have happened.


----------



## Gallop On

Me & Rustay... 

Oh, and VanillaBean, thats his new bridle


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

His mane looks so good GO! That is a gorgeous photo. More self timing?


----------



## VanillaBean

ZOMGZ! It's beautiful! His mane looks so nice, too.


----------



## Gallop On

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> His mane looks so good GO! That is a gorgeous photo. More self timing?





VanillaBean said:


> ZOMGZ! It's beautiful! His mane looks so nice, too.


Awe thankies guys  Roaching his mane has been the best thing I've done with him, but now that winter is next Im going to let it grow out, and soon its going to look really fugly... xD Yeah, more self timing! Out of about 10 pictures, only one ends up coming out sort of alright...


----------



## CountryChick

Pretty photo  What's Roaching?? I have never heard of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On

CountryChick said:


> Pretty photo  What's Roaching?? I have never heard of it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you :3 Roaching a mane is when you shave some mane off, leaving a slight mohawk as Rusty has in the picture. Hogging a mane is when you shave it off completely at the skin.


----------



## Can He Star

first show with the new boy yesterday! 
reserve champion for the first section ( 2 points off champion!) and reserve champion ( equal points but reserve according to count back of the rider class)

so anyway I'm stoked! he behaved really well and went beautifully. will have to get some pics off my friend


----------



## VanillaBean

Babysitting two ADORABLE Chihuahua's...so cute!


----------



## LadyNeigh

the stables are closing

HELP ME PLEASE


----------



## PintoTess

Good work Maddie! Im proud  Im soooo tired :/ BIG weekend. Didn't get to sleep until 4:30am the other morning cos me and some guy were laying there counting shooting stars! EXHAUSTED now I have to go mustering!


----------



## CountryChick

Gallop On said:


> Thank you :3 Roaching a mane is when you shave some mane off, leaving a slight mohawk as Rusty has in the picture. Hogging a mane is when you shave it off completely at the skin.


Ohh makes sense now, thanks  I had heard of hogging the mane, but never roaching it..... Learn something new every day  so why did want to roach it?? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On

CountryChick said:


> Ohh makes sense now, thanks  I had heard of hogging the mane, but never roaching it..... Learn something new every day  so why did want to roach it??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wanted to roach it mostly because it gets SO HOT HERE! He had a LOAD of mane, and it looked uncomfortable laying on his neck all through the heat of summer. Plus I wanted something new. Do you like the look of a hogged mane or roached mane better?


----------



## PintoTess

Ah im so so happy right now!


----------



## CountryChick

Gallop On said:


> I wanted to roach it mostly because it gets SO HOT HERE! He had a LOAD of mane, and it looked uncomfortable laying on his neck all through the heat of summer. Plus I wanted something new. Do you like the look of a hogged mane or roached mane better?


Okay well I like how it looks on your horse  where abouts do you live and how hot does it get, if you don't mind me asking?
Roaching and hogging would never look good on my horse, he has a horrible mane. 
Probably roached, I don't really like the look of a hogged mane, It makes them look weird... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmilyJoy

I really want to roach both our bigger horses in the winter so by spring they'll have a mini mane again...right now they've really been rough to the mane as in half of it is already roached because of rubbing etc.

Here are the horses tell me what you think of them getting their manes roached!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Just got confirmed work experience in the equine department at the vets


----------



## Gallop On

CountryChick said:


> Okay well I like how it looks on your horse  where abouts do you live and how hot does it get, if you don't mind me asking?
> Roaching and hogging would never look good on my horse, he has a horrible mane.
> Probably roached, I don't really like the look of a hogged mane, It makes them look weird...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Its fine  We live in Arkansas, and it gets about 112*F here... Its way, way, way to hot... -.- Yeah, a hogged mane can look weird :L And, oh my god, when I first roached Rustys mane, jumping was... hell! I was so used to using a little bit of mane, that when I had no mane left to jump with, it totally screwed me up  Do you have any pictures of your horse(s), if its okay? 



EmilyJoy said:


> I really want to roach both our bigger horses in the winter so by spring they'll have a mini mane again...right now they've really been rough to the mane as in half of it is already roached because of rubbing etc.
> 
> Here are the horses tell me what you think of them getting their manes roached!
> 
> 
> View attachment 110839


Personally, if my horse had his mane rubbed out, I would defiantly roach it, so it could start growing out even  Beautiful horses  I would say go for it, cut that mane off


----------



## CountryChick

Yeah it gets about the same here in the middle of summer, but my horse doesn't have a thick mane or tail.
I bet that must of been weird, I always hang onto a bit of mane when I jump as well 
I can put a photo of him up, but its not a very good picture of him though. I just gotta get a chance to get onto the computer 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On

CountryChick said:


> Yeah it gets about the same here in the middle of summer, but my horse doesn't have a thick mane or tail.
> I bet that must of been weird, I always hang onto a bit of mane when I jump as well
> I can put a photo of him up, but its not a very good picture of him though. I just gotta get a chance to get onto the computer
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ughh, sooo hot here... And, DRY. DRY. DRY. We are supposed to get major rain, and wind from the hurricane that is sweeping along the shores, so no riding for a few days  Yeah, the first few times I jumped without a mane, I would be all calm riding up to the jump, then at takeoff I would freak, and lunge forward, grasping my hands under his neck xD I got out of doing that, and only do it now when he over jumps a lot... its emberessing... xD

Okay, Ill look forward to the picture! Im sure its fine


----------



## CountryChick

Gallop On said:


> Ughh, sooo hot here... And, DRY. DRY. DRY. We are supposed to get major rain, and wind from the hurricane that is sweeping along the shores, so no riding for a few days  Yeah, the first few times I jumped without a mane, I would be all calm riding up to the jump, then at takeoff I would freak, and lunge forward, grasping my hands under his neck xD I got out of doing that, and only do it now when he over jumps a lot... its emberessing... xD
> 
> Okay, Ill look forward to the picture! Im sure its fine


That sucks, i don't like it to much when its summer here, last summer wasn't to bad though. 
Sounds like you had a bit of fun jumping then  Sometimes when I jump I would be all good then I ask my horse to soon and I end up totally failing that jump 
For some reason I can't get the photos to work?? like I can't put them up on here??


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Cheyenne's last gymkhana on the 9th, Maverick's first show on the 22nd. SO excited!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Please rain, clouds! We need you!!


----------



## PintoTess

Wow what a week :/ Now happy to just sit back and RELAX!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Finishing up my last day leasing Cheyenne. Maverick...I'm coming for you!! Have an amazing retirement Grannie Horse! Love you!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Everyone meet my new boy starting today: Maverick!!!!


----------



## VanillaBean

Awwe! Maverick is beautiful! Good luck with him.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Thanks VB! I've started working with him already and he's going to be a GREAT horse once I get him going  he's only 6


----------



## PintoTess

~ Broken Hearted~ 

Once again....I guess you find out who your friends are eventually.


----------



## myhorsesrule

i so have to reply are there actually 1 million users i never checked


----------



## PintoTess

So excited for this weekend! Can't sleep


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Oh man, Maverick's gonna be SO perfect. Like SOOO perfect!!! I LOVE him like crazy and I've only been leasing him for 6 days! 

Today's ride on him was good, it was really hot so he was lazy haha What we were working on? At this point I'm not really working on anything specific. I'm now just trying to put lots of miles on him for him to get fit and to get to know him and him to know me. 

I'm now trying to get 1) an extended trot out of him. I know he has it, I've felt it but he doesn't think he does apparently. 
2) For him to NOT swing his whole body sideways into the rail when I ask for a canter. I ask and his head goes up and to the outside rail, his hip goes in, which I know is good, but it's not going in properly. His body follows his hip so he's completely facing the rail and then gets all stiff and pops into it. he never did this when I rode him before...I'm not sure what his leasee was doing but oh well, he'll get it! 

I'm finally getting a good gallop out of him which is GREAT!

Once I get all the basics down with him I'll start him over jumps again. I did a LOT when I rode him before and I did a bunch the first day I leased him but I don't want that as my main focus right now. There's other things I need to get down packed first. Then we can throw jumps in there. 

SO excited to work with him more, he's SO amazing for me!!


----------



## VanillaBean

So...I just got offered to train a green horse...problem is, I have no arena and already have too many horses. Upset now! 

...also thinking about possibly maybe leasing/selling Sheena Bean. Mixed feelings...


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Noooo VB don't sell Sheena. You guys do soooo good together and I love her pictures... Now Grace on the other hand, if you want to get rid of her I'll take her off your hands....


----------



## VanillaBean

Hehe Kaylee...no way I'm selling Gracie!! But I just think I can't spend enough time with Bean and she needs someone who will do a lot with her like I used to...I dunno...


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Yeah that's hard I'm in the same rut with Relana... Buttttt your pony has such pretty pictures!


----------



## Can He Star

had a very good day today! even though haven't ridden in 2 weeks , pulled him out the paddock and wa'la.........champion !! looks like I'm on my way to state show rider!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Cheyenne's last gymkhana before retirement today! I planned on riding her with all that I've got to end the season but it turns out that the arena was SUPER hard  grrr. Disqualified on pole bending because I accidentally crossed the timerline because Cheyenne slipped and had to get herself together so she wouldn't fall  My barrel race though was GREAT! Got a 20.5 on a BIG pattern which is really close to my high score (20.1)! Very proud of my Grannie, she's been SO good for me the last two years. Now it's time to say goodbye


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Looking forward to working with Cheyenne on Tuesday. Hoping it takes my mind off of missing the ones that were sold on Saturday.


----------



## LittleAppy

I love X Factor!! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Can He Star

assessments, assessments everywhere  gooooooo awwwwwwaaaaaaaaaayyyyy .......... please?


----------



## myhorsesrule

my friend isn't a great rider yet but she is leasing a pony who is only 6 years old and has been added to the barn 4 1/2 months ago crazy right?


----------



## PintoTess

No? 6 isn't heaps young and what does being at the barn 4 and a half months have to do with it? It has to do with the horses temperament. My 2 year old was dead quiet.

Lets hope today was better than yesterday :/ And god some people confuse me sometimes!


----------



## Can He Star

PintoTess said:


> No? 6 isn't heaps young and what does being at the barn 4 and a half months have to do with it? It has to do with the horses temperament. My 2 year old was dead quiet.
> 
> Lets hope today was better than yesterday :/ And god some people confuse me sometimes!


agree with the above. six isn't exactly a baby but they are still youngish. Depends on their temperament and what they have been exposed to. My 5yrold is really quite and he is only young  

it just depends on the horse


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Exactly


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Looking forward to tomorrow and Wednesday, going to have a fun playday with Cheyenne! :smile:


----------



## PintoTess

On foal watch...

Bring on sleepless nights, many false alarms, lots and lots of chocolate and hopefully 3 healthy foals!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Good luck PT!! I know how foal watches are. :smile:


----------



## PintoTess

Ive never done one before! Have 3 mares to keep an eye on


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Be prepared for restless nights, lots of anxiety and I hope you have a lot of patience lol.


----------



## PintoTess

Haha I have patience when I know somthing is important  Im well prepared! Foaling alarm near me, fridge stocked with comfort food...all set!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

PintoTess said:


> Haha I have patience when I know somthing is important  Im well prepared! Foaling alarm near me, fridge stocked with comfort food...all set!


 Sounds good! Best of luck with the foalings.


----------



## PintoTess

We have a chestnut filly  Healthy and happy! Took well to seeing me and a few friends this morning. Mum is happy and loves showing off her baby to the other Broodies  Lets hope for another one tonight!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

So, as some of you know I'm having surgery on my feet this Thursday & won't be able to ride for quite a while. So, suggestions on things to do with the ponies once I'm able to walk around and stuff again. 

I've sort of already got all the basic ideas, but my horses get bored easily...


----------



## VanillaBean

Met a Jew horsey friend who also events....super excited! We're going riding soon. Hooray for awesome eventer friends!


----------



## CountryChick

My sister is getting a horse to look after while her pony is pregnant...so excited!!!


----------



## Madamefifi

My SIL seriously ****ed me off last night, she said our horses must be "lame" or have something else "wrong" with them, otherwise why would the property seller have given them to us while taking all the tack, etc.? Though it is a good question, I don't think there's anything "wrong" with these horses at all.


----------



## LadyNeigh

whoop PintoTess =D


FLICKA IS HOME FOR THE WINTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PintoTess

A bay colt as well


----------



## VanillaBean

VanillaBean said:


> Met a Jew horsey friend who also events....super excited! We're going riding soon. Hooray for awesome eventer friends!


 OMG stupid autocorrect....I meant "new" not "Jew"


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Surgery tomorrow :/


----------



## Wheatermay

Jimmy crack corn and I dont care! ..... its HIS corn....


----------



## LadyNeigh

hugs Chingaz ♥


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

LadyNeigh said:


> hugs Chingaz ♥



Thank you.

I'm off to the hospital soon. :/


----------



## VanillaBean

Just stack-wrapped Grace's leg. Ugh this is too much.


----------



## Wheatermay

ChingazMyBoy said:


> So, as some of you know I'm having surgery on my feet this Thursday & won't be able to ride for quite a while. So, suggestions on things to do with the ponies once I'm able to walk around and stuff again.
> 
> I've sort of already got all the basic ideas, but my horses get bored easily...


Teaching to bow is fun! U can also learn to make a horsehair bracelet! Those are fun! And ground tying, dropping the head, braiding the hair for winter, sacking out... tarping is fun with the right horse... My mare was horrified, but my gelding was so curious it was fun and made me laugh the hole time. Some of these you might have already fone, or do, but I'm trying to help. Good luck, I'll say a little prayer for you!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Chinga knows how to bow 

I'm feeling okay, very sore and drugged up. Had an issue with bleeding twice, but otherwise been okay. Father took me for a drive down to the pony earlier and I got to feed him carrots though the window. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyNeigh

ahhhh hugs chinga 



yep. its official. i am owner of the most stubborn, annoying and retarded pony on earth. and i love her soooooooooooooooooo much


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thanks LadyNeigh.

I think all our horses are like that sometimes, I know mine is enjoying scaring my parents while I'm not around.

What's everyone up to? It's 2am here and I'm getting a little bored... Amuse me?


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Had a fun time with the paint girls today, Bonnie got a new halter and I had a good time grooming them and getting lovies.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Watching Titanic !


----------



## Cheyennes mom

MAVERICK I LOVE YOU!!!!
His first show was on Saturday and we got two firsts, two seconds, two thirds and two fifths! AMAZING for his first show!!









That pic is in the warm up field


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Who would like to be my editor for my horsie story I'm writing? Anyone?


----------



## barrelbeginner

Ughh.. I hate people lOL I wish I just have a BUNCH of horse friends instead of girls no offense people..


----------



## VanillaBean

The first time I saw you, I won't deny that you didn't catch my eye...but once I noticed you, I swear I couldn't look away.

Miss you <3


----------



## barrelbeginner

Ain’t gonnna beg you to stay
Ain't gotta ask you what's wrong
Ain’t no reason running after something already gone


----------



## VanillaBean

Okay, my best friend is the most amazing person I have ever known. Love you Raegan ♥


----------



## barrelbeginner

I had SUCH a good night last nightt!!!!!))


----------



## tempest

This thread is not making very good progress anymore.


----------



## barrelbeginner

I know.. I WANT it to reach 1 million though!


----------



## tempest

I do too. I also want people to understand that my friend's injury was NOT caused by me dropping her!


----------



## barrelbeginner

what happened to your firneds?


----------



## tempest

During a Physical Training session we were doing Fireman's carries and I was carrying her. I went to put her down and she stepped on my foot and rolled her ankle. Doc says it's severly sprained and she's out of PT for a few weeks. However word around the Unit is that I dropped her during PT and that's why she's hurt. And they aren't letting me forget. I know it was one of those freak accidents but I still feel really bad about it and they aren't helping.

Funny thing is is that she's extremely excited about having a sprained ankle because she gets out of PT for a few weeks.


----------



## VanillaBean

Today was my brother's first time jumping out of a plane at jump school....hope everything went well! xx


----------



## LadyNeigh

flicka has lost a shoe D':


----------



## VanillaBean

VanillaBean said:


> Today was my brother's first time jumping out of a plane at jump school....hope everything went well! xx


 Quoting myself 'cause I'm cool like that...

He jumped three times yesterday, and he LOVED it! So happy he's doing what he loves


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Who would like to be my editor for my horsie story I'm writing? Anyone?


 I will if you're still looking for someone, I do a lot of writing as well


----------



## barrelbeginner

gosh im soo tired.. of drama.. at school and politics.. im moving out of the US.. lol..


----------



## barrelbeginner

and i only got 2 and a half hours of sleep!


----------



## LadyNeigh

flicka was so amazing in her lesson today


----------



## saddletramp

This horse forum is like my 10th grade home economics class, I needed credits so I took the class. I was the only guy there :lol:, I wasn't into quilt making so I wallpapered the kitchen area.
I'm in my 40's and I'm not allowed into the saloon. What gives?


----------



## barrelbeginner

that post^^ just confused the crap outta me


----------



## VanillaBean

So, in 6 days I will have been on this Forum for four years.

Where has the time gone? I have no life.


----------



## tempest

Has anyone else seen this? I know the person holding the camera moves around a lot, but this is definitely worth watching.


----------



## barrelbeginner

thats ^^ pretty awesome. Id be the one person.. to mess it all up lol.. I dont have a good memory for that kinda stuff


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Haven't been on in aggeeesss.

Had an epic Saturday night :/ Collapsed on the ground, full body paralysis, out of control shaking, freezing cold, unable to speak, extremely fast heart rate, low oxygen levels, low blood sugars, etc. So rushed to hospital in an ambulance. Wasn't the night I was planning..


----------



## Barrel Baby

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Haven't been on in aggeeesss.
> 
> Had an epic Saturday night :/ Collapsed on the ground, full body paralysis, out of control shaking, freezing cold, unable to speak, extremely fast heart rate, low oxygen levels, low blood sugars, etc. So rushed to hospital in an ambulance. Wasn't the night I was planning..


OMG!! thts soo scary!! glad your okay!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Glad your ok Chingaz. I'm looking forward to the beautiful weather coming up this week to spend with the horses. :smile:


----------



## barrelbeginner

Cant


wait


to 


take

fake

baby


back!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

So ready for Wednesday. I have a horsey playdate planned.


----------



## VanillaBean

I carved a beautiful pumpkin with music notes on it, and last night my mom's idiot dog ate it.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

*HORSIE ALERT*

Got a new horse coming home tomorrow night! Be ready for picture overload people .


----------



## moomoo

hey guys


----------



## ilovepets

so close, yet so far!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

MY HORSE IS AMAZING!!! Just sayin


----------



## LadyNeigh

Hahaha idiot on the end of my phone thinking is perfect and telling me to not do stuff when thats all he's been doing the last hour

LOL


----------



## The Horse Lord

I'm sure I've been eating alot more fruit and veg of late... :?


----------



## ilovepets

any one riding this weekend??


----------



## Gallop On

^^^Because Im awesome like that...


----------



## ilovepets

hahahahaha you look so graceful then the gracefullness is lost when your horse moves the slightest bit  ~very nice horse by the way


----------



## LadyNeigh

hahaha lol  countless times ive fallen off doing justttthat

i know someone who can canter standing up :O


----------



## tempest

Back in 1775 my Marine Corps came alive.

Happy 237th birthday to the United States Marine Corps.


----------



## barrelbeginner

:rofl: OMG GALLOP! that was HILARIOUS!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Fainted again.

Ugh. K. Why do you hate me body?


----------



## Skunkworks

Went up to work with lance a little bit and the ****** butt would not look pretty for the camera. I was trying to get him goofing off because he does this crazy high stepping trot but nope, his dorky QH side comes out. He kept looking at me like he thinks I'm crazy for working with him with a foot of snow on the ground.


----------



## LadyNeigh

Ugh doctors was vile. Its horrid having a frikkin tube rammed up your nose sitting there wanting to faint.

So. How's everyone else today??


----------



## tempest

Pretty good. I retook a physical fitness test today and improved my score, it's still not a great score (as in ranked PFT outstanding) but it's the best so far. One point and it would have been outstanding.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Yay for the rain!! Finally our grass is green again


----------



## LadyNeigh

Yay for rain?? Hasn't stopped here for ages, fields are so clarty 

TRAILER IS FINALLY CLEAN!! =D can go to pc without being looked down on now =D


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Haha yes. We haven't had rain in ages, all our paddocks are brown. Send it our way!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

So I have the perfect horses. All of them. I have my trick horse,Dressage horse,Cuddle horse, Show horse, and sometimes Western horse. They are doing amazing with their training and I couldn't be more happy at this point .


----------



## ilovepets

i rode on a horses neck today- at a canter/gallop....


----------



## LadyNeigh

CUDDLE HORSE!! ahh bless =D

FOOOOD GLORIOUS FOOOOOD!!! guess which rehearsal ive just been too =D head of props WHOOP WHOOP!!

Flicka has an infected tick on her tummy lawl


----------



## horsecrazygirl

i want to ride!!!
oh and want to make garlic bread.


----------



## LittleAppy

woo hoo X factor grand final is on! Owl City, Boy 2 Man and One Direction! 
Wonder who gonna win? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyNeigh

aye its so dark out :/


----------



## ilovepets

Randomness!!!!










~My pretty Lenny :happydance:


----------



## Gallop On

Aaaahhhhhh... Sitting at piano lessons... Blek! Come save me!


----------



## LadyNeigh

ilovepets i think you're a tad mental 

i am toooo =D


----------



## ilovepets

ha i got bored one day and decided to edit a picture


----------



## apachewhitesox

Anyone here like Nickelback???


----------



## horsecrazygirl

its cold!!!


----------



## ilovepets

Neigh


----------



## VanillaBean

Working at a tack shop is a terrible form of torture...


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

That's why you save up the money you make, to buy everything in the store!  Don't you get a discount or something VB?

I'm SOOOO proud of my ponies. Like words can't even describe my happiness <3.


----------



## ilovepets

i have had those proud moment days


----------



## VanillaBean

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> That's why you save up the money you make, to buy everything in the store!  Don't you get a discount or something VB?
> 
> I'm SOOOO proud of my ponies. Like words can't even describe my happiness <3.


 Haha I would if I weren't saving for a car...and yeah I get wholesale


----------



## Barrel Baby

nothing I love more than coming home and saddling up the horses


----------



## LadyNeigh

so whats the biggest, most daring dares anyone has ever done?? c'mon!! i wanna know!!

i kissed a boy on the lips whos...2 or 3 years younger than me?? for a dare


----------



## ilovepets

hmm probably nothing.. i really dont do dares 

~ Barrel Baby- i love you appy Penny!! she is such a unique color for an appy


----------



## tempest

Has anyone ever had Dublin Jerky?


----------



## LadyNeigh

err noo dont even know what that is 

eugh stressed :/


----------



## ilovepets

this is going to take forever to 1 million replies....


----------



## SorrelHorse

Hating school. Especially when I have nothing to do. Grrr.


----------



## Barrel Baby

hating the time change here!!!!! its dark before i can even get enough time to ride!!


----------



## ilovepets

it gets dark around 4:30 here, i have an hour from when i come home from school that it is actually light out


----------



## horsecrazygirl

where did all my riding time go! oh thats right school came along.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

I hate winter because of that: By the time you get home it is too dark to ride. But now that it is Summer, it is simply to hot!


----------



## ilovepets

thank God for fall and spring and weekends!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Holidays, I love you. 9 weeks of glorious do-nothing. :happydance:


----------



## VanillaBean

Currently in the same state as One Direction....going to be where they are tomorrow...I will be walking on the very ground they have stepped upon. Hehehehhehehe


----------



## Skunkworks

It's so nice to be able to settle down and train one horse and be able to start buying gear and tack. I'm pretty much building up from nothing and right now it looks like my next big thing maybe a saddle if my ultra-wide simco doesn't fit my new guy. However, the fun part will be getting my saddle on top of him long enough to see if it does fit. :lol:


----------



## ilovepets

i didnt get to ride this weekend....very sad :-(


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Really getting sick of my over emotional horse.


----------



## tempest

I typed ARRRRGGGHHHH into Google one day because I was frustrated and it told me that I spelled it wrong. Apparently argh has one A, four Rs, four Gs, and four Hs. Not one A, four Rs, three Gs, and four Hs.


----------



## Gallop On

Just got back from me and my babes first show <3 Amazing day. We had a ... minor/major slip in the class, and managed not to place, BUT, it was fun never the less <3


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Thats awesome Gallop! 
We recently had our first show - dressage. Placed 4th in one test, couldn't be more proud. Pumpkin has come a long way from bolting and bucking every time I rode.


----------



## Aaldari

First time on a farm today and I had the MOST fun I ever thought possible shoveling poo! Yay to the start of a new chapter!


----------



## Gallop On

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Thats awesome Gallop!
> We recently had our first show - dressage. Placed 4th in one test, couldn't be more proud. Pumpkin has come a long way from bolting and bucking every time I rode.


Oh, congratulations! Its so fun isnt it? Rusty nearly ran into the judge... she wasnt thrilled to say the least. Tehe, but it was still fun.


----------



## LadyNeigh

GENERAL PURPOSE SYNTHETIC HALFLINGER SADDLE WIDE FIT BROWN COLOR SIZE 16": Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors


please guys I need your thoughts!! Do you have this saddle?? Does a friend?? What do you think?? Should I risk such a cheap saddle??

PLEASE PEOPLE!!


----------



## Gallop On

LadyNeigh said:


> GENERAL PURPOSE SYNTHETIC HALFLINGER SADDLE WIDE FIT BROWN COLOR SIZE 16": Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> 
> please guys I need your thoughts!! Do you have this saddle?? Does a friend?? What do you think?? Should I risk such a cheap saddle??
> 
> PLEASE PEOPLE!!


Personally, I dont like Synthetic saddles that much... And if Im correct £59.99 is about $120 dollars. I would say... that you would be better off buying a used all purpose leather saddle (and you can find some for about that price, or maybe a little more money) rather than a cheap brand new synthetic saddle. *shrugs*. I have never used that saddle, or heard of it, so who knows :3 I wouldn't buy it... save a little more money and go for a used leather saddle. They will last longer in the long run.


----------



## LadyNeigh

Thanks I'm running away from it now  too cheap for a new saddle

I've had leather saddles for years and it rains a ton in this area- not even waterproof saddle covers could save the leather!! I loved my old pony's syn. saddle as it stayed clean as well!!


----------



## Gallop On

LadyNeigh said:


> Thanks I'm running away from it now  too cheap for a new saddle
> 
> I've had leather saddles for years and it rains a ton in this area- not even waterproof saddle covers could save the leather!! I loved my old pony's syn. saddle as it stayed clean as well!!


Ahh, see I never thought about that. I guess you have to take into consideration everything. If you are going to get another synthetic saddle, I would spend a little more money on a better quality one


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Really want to get a rabbit...


----------



## LadyNeigh

thanks gallop 

and thats a bit random kaylee??


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

"Random Chat"! 

Well yeah, but I went to see one of my horses and the rabbit I want is there...Sooo that's what brought it up.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

A rabbit would be awesome. But they are illegal here.. hmm. I could do with a guinea pig as a replacement though


----------



## ilovepets

*rabbits are illegal in Australia?!??!?!?!? WHAT!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?*


----------



## tempest

It might be considered an invasive species. Isn't there a type of toad down there, the Cane Toad I think, that was introduced to Australia and then it kind of took over and displaced a bunch of other animal species?


----------



## horsecrazygirl

rabbits are cute. until they start eating the veggies in my dads garden!


----------



## Muppetgirl

ilovepets said:


> *rabbits are illegal in Australia?!??!?!?!? WHAT!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?*


Rabbits are considered pestilence in AUS and NZ......my father hunted them, possums, feral cats and ferrets for a living......he shot his last rabbit a week before he passed away from a terminal illness.

He did that job for 40 years with little or no vacation.....wow he must have shot thousands upon thousands of them!!!!

(but we did have rabbits as pets as kids......he was a softy)


----------



## Conway

I never knew rabbits were illegal in Aussie. I have a beautiful blue/white Dutch female.


----------



## ilovepets

and feral cats (hunting)???? wow i am depressed now :-(


----------



## tempest

Go Navy! Beat Army!

My sister graduated from college today but because of my college finals schedule I couldn't be there.


----------



## ilovepets

any one know where to get neon orange sweatshirts for riding during hunting season??


----------



## tempest

Google it!


----------



## tempest

Ok, game update!
Navy 17, Army 13
Final


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

tempest said:


> It might be considered an invasive species. Isn't there a type of toad down there, the Cane Toad I think, that was introduced to Australia and then it kind of took over and displaced a bunch of other animal species?


Yep - they were originally introduced to eat cane bugs, but bred and the population numbers went of control. Many native animals here are now at threat because they are poisonous and are competition for food sources. I believe that there are events held where you are rewarded for killing cane toads, and you get paid per toad ect. 

Rabbits: same deal. Introduced species, threat to native animals ect. Also they dig burrows in pastures, breaking the legs of live stock, cost farmers loss of money and all.


----------



## ilovepets

^^ wow. and i think the marbled crayfish are illegal in aussie. i have one (well like 50 because of the babies) for a pet 
















i am so glad they are legal here because they are so cool!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

They look so cool! I love the patterning.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Looking at buying a camera for Christmas....Like a really nice one. If that happens you guys better watch out, you all will be getting picture OVERLOADSSS!


----------



## ilovepets

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> They look so cool! I love the patterning.


me to, but i got them because they clone them selves  the babies are bigger now and the second batch should be hatching very very soon!!



kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Looking at buying a camera for Christmas....Like a really nice one. If that happens you guys better watch out, you all will be getting picture OVERLOADSSS!


i love taking pics too!! cant wait to see some pics


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

ilovepets said:


> me to, but i got them because they clone them selves  the babies are bigger now and the second batch should be hatching very very soon!!


Does that mean that their babies have exactly the pattern? Or am I completely off base?? :lol:


----------



## nvr2many

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## VanillaBean

Just turned on the shower with my cat in it...hehhehehehehehe poor Simon!


----------



## Gallop On

VanillaBean said:


> Just turned on the shower with my cat in it...hehhehehehehehe poor Simon!


You evil evil person! Shame on you


----------



## VanillaBean

Gallop On said:


> You evil evil person! Shame on you


 I know...I'm terrible. He came right back, though...so he's not mad at me


----------



## tempest

I tried to give my cat a shower once. I've received a one inch scar on my arm in return for such a nice gesture in attempting to keep him clean.


----------



## Barrel Baby

anyone want to put any pictures of their horses up???


----------



## Barrel Baby

here is a pic of a pony I ride


----------



## ilovepets

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Does that mean that their babies have exactly the pattern? Or am I completely off base?? :lol:


the babies are geneticly identical to the mother and with eachother. unless there is a mutation, there will be ne change :shock:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

tempest said:


> I tried to give my cat a shower once. I've received a one inch scar on my arm in return for such a nice gesture in attempting to keep him clean.


I have a permanat f caved on my hand. which i got when i was trying to give my cat a bath.Now she gets to shower in the laundry sink:twisted:


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Haven't been to the barn in....5 DAYS!!! :shock: . Stupid sickness.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I love holidays 

I can't believe I don't have to go to school for like, weeks!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I miss the horses. haven't been to see them in awhile.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I should never have gotten something like kik.

It's addictive.


----------



## tempest

I've decided that I'm am not going to allow myself to make any more friends because the ones I currently have are causing me enough mental stress.


----------



## ilovepets

i went for a ride yesterday, the horses were solo full of it :/ i was walking and the the horse did this really fast and combined trip/ spook/ buck..... ugh then after trotting and walking i asked for a trot and i got a few bucks so i was like i cant deal with this, and so i got off. she is usually really nice and she is one of those horses that anyone can ride but it was also one of those days where everybody is wanting to run and play. o_o


----------



## Gallop On

Got a new project horse... technically, she is broke but she has allot of majore gaps in her training... Anyway, have you ever seen a more beautiful eye? I looked into her eyes today... and was spell bound. They are so ... I dont even know


----------



## Barrel Baby

such a georgous horse!!!!!!


----------



## Barrel Baby

ilovepets said:


> i went for a ride yesterday, the horses were solo full of it :/ i was walking and the the horse did this really fast and combined trip/ spook/ buck..... ugh then after trotting and walking i asked for a trot and i got a few bucks so i was like i cant deal with this, and so i got off. she is usually really nice and she is one of those horses that anyone can ride but it was also one of those days where everybody is wanting to run and play. o_o


ugh!!! i sooooooo hate those kind of days!!! my uncle has a draft horse that seems to have those kinds of days everytime you ride him lol!!!!


----------



## chuckdee

8 days to Christmas and I haven't started my shopping. Tis the season! :/





_____________________
"I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris


----------



## ilovepets

Barrel Baby said:


> ugh!!! i sooooooo hate those kind of days!!! my uncle has a draft horse that seems to have those kinds of days everytime you ride him lol!!!!


surprisingly for the first buck i wasnt even upset or scared, i just went right back to the spot and i stood there. it was when i asked for a trot and got 2 bucks that i drew the line :/ i cut my knuckle on the first buck some how so my friend go a bandaid and was trying to put it on my finger but the horses kept trying to smell it so i had to put it on myself  i always manage to cut my finger when the horse does something.. one she put her head down and i dug my thumb nail into my other hand :shock: hopefully the next ride is better. if we didnt have to go anywhere we would have lunged her to get the energy out because there is no way i was cantering, as a beginner for cantering, when she was bucking when trotting!


----------



## VanillaBean

I have the best job in the history of ever.


----------



## chuckdee

VanillaBean said:


> I have the best job in the history of ever.





No, I do. 






_____________________
"I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris


----------



## VanillaBean

chuckdee said:


> no, i do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____________________
> "i've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - mark twain
> chuck dee - aka chris


 lies!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Dressed up Maverick for Christmas  He's so cute 










and that's Cheyenne beside him


----------



## ilovepets

:O love the santa hat!!!!! i saw saddle blanket in a magazine that were red with fluffy white trim like a santa hat, and i told my friend to get some... but she didnt


----------



## tempest

Hehe. I saw Razz for the first time in 6 months yesterday. Although I didn't get to ride her yet. Next time. She actually seemed glad to see me.

And now for laughs. _*Oh just a fore warning, there's some language in it.*_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I want it to snow. I love it when it starts snowing around Christmas time!


----------



## ilovepets

tempest said:


> Hehe. I saw Razz for the first time in 6 months yesterday. Although I didn't get to ride her yet. Next time. She actually seemed glad to see me.
> 
> And now for laughs. _*Oh just a fore warning, there's some language in it.*_
> The Road Guard - YouTube


haha that was kind of amusing :lol: the point though??


----------



## tempest

The point was that there is no point! I just think the video is funny and needs to be shared with others. Hehe.


----------



## ilovepets

i love random things like that


----------



## chuckdee

VanillaBean said:


> lies!!






That is ONE thing I would not, could not lie about! 





_____________________
"I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris


----------



## tempest




----------



## LadyNeigh

Looking for a new saddle...

anyone know a saddle that'll tick all these in my list:
-fits a flat backed haflinger
-synthetic
-good quality
-£400 budget

thanks xx


----------



## Barrel Baby

snowed in!!!! missed all the after Christmas sales


----------



## ilovepets

we are snowed in here too :O


----------



## Gallop On

So... we got snow... and ice... and our power was out starting on Christmas day till like just a few hours ago... it was major horribleness. Glad to have working lights again <3


----------



## Saskia

I'd love snow... too hot today. 

I think I am going to be sick soon.


----------



## ilovepets

i wish it were hotter.. them it would be easier to ride... my friend is finding an indoor we can ride in, which is sad because we like riding out side and trail riding


----------



## Barrel Baby

i wish it were hot here too!!! just started getting more snow an hour ago! hahahhahah our little Shih tzu walked outside and it was almost up to his shoulders!!!  I had to hold him by the fireplace to warm him back up!


----------



## Barrel Baby

ilovepets said:


> i wish it were hotter.. them it would be easier to ride... my friend is finding an indoor we can ride in, which is sad because we like riding out side and trail riding




I wanted to go riding in the snow today but I didnt want to risk it!!  i wish i could ride at an indoor arena!! then it wouldnt be sooo hard to get motivated to ride in the cold! lol but i totally love trail riding in the snow too


----------



## Gallop On

Oh my word, riding in the snow is so fun!


----------



## pony gal

LadyNeigh said:


> Looking for a new saddle...
> 
> anyone know a saddle that'll tick all these in my list:
> -fits a flat backed haflinger
> -synthetic
> -good quality
> -£400 budget
> 
> thanks xx


 
English or Western? If western, check out Big Horn


----------



## ilovepets

^^ wintec should have one that fits. I know they do make synthetic ones
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Hmmm I think it's a shopping kinda day!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

arena finally unfreezes...now instead of an ice rink it's a swimming pool! -_-


----------



## ilovepets

^^ swim with the horses!!!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Hmmm what to do tonight...


----------



## tempest

Party like it's the end of the world!


----------



## Barrel Baby

What is your guys favorite memory that you experienced with your horse in 2012? For example winning a ribbon you had to work hard for!  also what are your goals for you and your horse for 2013? ))


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Best memory with Cheyenne: winning first place on Cheyenne's last class in her last show before she retired :') 

Best memory with Maverick: hmm...getting him to jump for the first time!

I don't ride Chey anymore because like I said, she's now retired, but my goal with Mavi is to teach him flying lead changes and also to enter a jumping show, not just a bunch of pleasure shows that I do all year


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Btw, just posted a thread about training flying lead changes, could u guys check that out and see if u have any more ideas for me? Thx!!


----------



## pony gal

I bought a new truck and lq trailer in 2011. I picked up my trailer the afternoon of June 2; that AM the dr told me "no riding" because I had compression fractures in my back. I never got to use the trailer camping although, I did plug it in at the barn and sleep out in it a quite abit. THIS year, I finally got to haul out and go camping. I camped 16 nights this yr and HOPE to do a lot more in 2013. Two trips were to Judged Trail rides; I got a 2nd in my age group on the first one and a third overall on the 2nd one.


----------



## Barrel Baby

Cheyennes mom said:


> Best memory with Cheyenne: winning first place on Cheyenne's last class in her last show before she retired :')
> 
> Best memory with Maverick: hmm...getting him to jump for the first time!
> 
> I don't ride Chey anymore because like I said, she's now retired, but my goal with Mavi is to teach him flying lead changes and also to enter a jumping show, not just a bunch of pleasure shows that I do all year


Thats awesome!!!! I would love to get a first place with the last class!!!! keep us posted on how you and Maverick are doing with lead changes and jumping!!!!


----------



## Barrel Baby

My favorite memory with Penny: being able to place as well as we did at the fair ( I had only a month to work with her because of angel' s passing :'( ) she was soooooo antzy with our first class!!!

GOALS: to be able to show in english this year. I would also love to start driving Jade this year!!!! ))


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Barrel Baby: Thanks! Maverick's becoming an amazing little jumper, he's come a long way since that first jump over a little crossrail, he's now jumping 2'9" !! Love my little man 

Good luck with english! It's definitely something different! I'm starting to become more of an english girl but I'm currently training Maverick to do gymkhanas and games aside from lead changes! He's the fastest horse I've ever ridden in my life so I HAD to teach him barrels lol


----------



## Barrel Baby

That's soo great!!!! You should deffinately get a picture of you guys jumping!!! I have to say I like English way better than western right now too!!! )))))


----------



## horsecrazygirl

2012 was a ok year for me. i didn't get to do much riding.


----------



## ilovepets

i want to go riding with my friend but its been too cold or it snows


----------



## Barrel Baby

tht always happens to me too!!!! lol


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Just bought a new camera! Should be here before the end of next week... SO EXCITED. Be prepared for a big picture thread!


----------



## chuckdee

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Just bought a new camera! Should be here before the end of next week... SO EXCITED. Be prepared for a big picture thread!



Congrats! What did you get????




_____________________
"I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

chuckdee said:


> Congrats! What did you get????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____________________
> "I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
> Chuck Dee - AKA Chris


I got a Nikon D5100. It's a "pro" bundle so it comes with a bunchif stuff! Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## tempest

1, 2, 3, 4, I declare a Smiley War!

:lol:


----------



## pony gal

:happydance:


----------



## tempest

:twisted:


----------



## ilovepets

:shock:


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Just made a post in the games section of the forum and made a game that I think will be fun...it's a horse and forum version of tbh  please check it out!


----------



## chuckdee

:hug:






_____________________
"I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
www.rhinobldg.com


----------



## tempest




----------



## ilovepets

:hide:


----------



## tempest

:idea:


----------



## ilovepets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chuckdee

t(ツ)_/¯ Fan of the 3 day work week!




_____________________
"I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris


----------



## pony gal

:hug: s to all


----------



## tempest

:arrow:


----------



## ilovepets

:clap:


----------



## tempest

:rofl:


----------



## ilovepets

(|_|)
( '.' )
(") (")o


----------



## horsecrazygirl

(-_-) to school.


----------



## ilovepets

to the kids at school


----------



## tempest

I have to go back to school now.....


----------



## chuckdee

Happy Monday!! 




_____________________
"I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
metal barns


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

I hate blisters.


----------



## chuckdee

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> I hate blisters.



You're not in the minority. 





_____________________
"I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
metal buildings


----------



## ilovepets

i have being sore the day after riding and having to walk all over school with a heavy backpack :O


----------



## chuckdee

I hate when driving in the left hand turn lane, the person in front of me, doesn't turn left before the light turns red! Why not?! :-x




_____________________
"I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris


----------



## horsecrazygirl

ilovepets said:


> i have being sore the day after riding and having to walk all over school with a heavy backpack :O


you too? i nearly died when i went to school today.


----------



## WesternRider88

One time I rode almost all day and I was sore.


----------



## Barrel Baby

I'm SOOO excited to get my first riding lesson this Friday!! Wish me luck guys


----------



## WesternRider88

Good luck on your lesson!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Maverick did his first flying lead change the other day!! So proud of him!! He's had a bunch of 'almost' changes (as I call them) where he's taken one trot step in between leads but he's doing SO well! Can't wait for winter to go away so I can start jumping him again!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Queensland's turn for severe fire warnings. Woot Woot


----------



## chuckdee

Barrel Baby said:


> I'm SOOO excited to get my first riding lesson this Friday!! Wish me luck guys




Good luck!!





_____________________
"I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
pole barns


----------



## ilovepets

one day i will have my first lesson :')


----------



## WesternRider88

My horse bucked today.lol


----------



## ilovepets

i hate when that happens!!!! :O


----------



## WesternRider88

I hate it too!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Well it does teach you to improve your seat, that is for sure! 

I could really eat some Maltesers right now. It is a shame I can't be bothered to head up to the shops.


----------



## WesternRider88

It is so windy today it blew me sideways.:shock:


----------



## pony gal

I finally got to ride this yr!! I rode Jas for an hr in the fields and woods behind our house. I try to ride at least once a wk. Last yr, I only missed 5 wks and most of them were in Jan and Feb


----------



## nvr2many

Bought my first horse trailer yesterday! Now to paint it! Any help/advise you can give, find my thread in horse trailer section.


----------



## WesternRider88

If you use a roller it makes it much easier and faster.


----------



## chuckdee

nvr2many said:


> Bought my first horse trailer yesterday! Now to paint it! Any help/advise you can give, find my thread in horse trailer section.



If concerned with a smooth finish, spray it. If concerned with durability, brush and roll it on. 








_____________________
"I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
recreational buildings


----------



## horsecrazygirl

its 31 degrees outside! its freezing temps finally!


----------



## WesternRider88

It's 36 degrees here!


----------



## ilovepets

its 37F here but it will be 52F in sunday when i am riding!!!!!


----------



## WesternRider88

It's even colder today.


----------



## ilovepets

my ride is canceled because the owner of the indoor got kicked in the knee by a SUPER devil horse and broke her knee :/


----------



## WesternRider88

Ouchie! That must have hurt!


----------



## ilovepets

i cant even imagine! and i wonder if she was moving the horse when it happened because the last thing you want is to be on the ground with a broken knee with a loose devil horse that will kill you


----------



## WesternRider88

That would be scary! :shock: That's a dangerous horse, she should teach him some manners.


----------



## ilovepets

she has been to trainers and they all could not fix her they all said to put her down but the owner who is an old man, the horse is his baby and he wont. he uses a chute to put the horse on a trailer


----------



## ilovepets

so today i was riding with my friend in an indoor and she decided to go over a short jump (western, which is nothing new) and she got over it and right when she landed her girth just broke right off the saddle! she didnt fall off though


----------



## WesternRider88

Wow! I'm glad she didn't come off! That must have been exciting to watch. :smile:


----------



## ilovepets

i just heard it snap, i didnt see it break. she didnt even know it broke until i told her


----------



## WesternRider88

Oh, I wonder why it broke. What kind of cinch was it?


----------



## chuckdee

2 inches of snow last night in North Texas area!




_____________________
"I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
indoor horse arenas


----------



## Barrel Baby

ilovepets said:


> so today i was riding with my friend in an indoor and she decided to go over a short jump (western, which is nothing new) and she got over it and right when she landed her girth just broke right off the saddle! she didnt fall off though


Woah!!! That would be so scary!!! Glad she's fine though!!


----------



## Barrel Baby

So last Saturdays lessons went great!!! I have LOTS of work to do!! For example my legs are still sooooore!!! Man! I was sweating by the end of it (hey!!!! I haven't worked out in a while l!) anyways it went fine! My next lesson is this saddle so ill keep you posted on how it goes


----------



## WesternRider88

That's great! I'm glad you had a good time. Keep us posted on your other lessons too. :smile:


----------



## ilovepets

WesternRider88 said:


> Oh, I wonder why it broke. What kind of cinch was it?


I think the leather arounnd the screw was just stretched out The screw that holds the piece of leather that holds the ring for the girth to be tied to (we tie the girth rather than use buckles) slipped out of the piece of leathe and took the nails that hold it with it. I can probably jet a picture of the girth before it broke.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepets

ok here is 'my' horse but i pointed to where the ring is (it is under the knot). i lightened the picture so it is easier to see. right above the knot, under the flap of black leather, would be where the screw would be and the leather was just stretched so much that it slipped off and i believe that there *might* have been a second screw that tore through the leather


----------



## WesternRider88

I used to tie the leather like that but know I just use the buckle because I think it's easier.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Can't ride for 6 weeks. I fractured a bone in my foot, but luckily we only need to bandage it up instead of needing a plaster.


----------



## chuckdee

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Can't ride for 6 weeks. I fractured a bone in my foot, but luckily we only need to bandage it up instead of needing a plaster.



Ouch! Heal up soon! 




_____________________
"I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
metal pole barns


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

It's been too cold to ride...Hmph. Hopefully it will warm up by the weekend!


----------



## ilovepets

tell me about it! it is 14* right now


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

It's 2 here, without the windchill.


----------



## Barrel Baby

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Can't ride for 6 weeks. I fractured a bone in my foot, but luckily we only need to bandage it up instead of needing a plaster.


Hope you heal soon!! That really sucks!!!


----------



## tempest

I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves.


----------



## WesternRider88

tempest said:


> I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves.











What song?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

tempest said:


> I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves.


 Everybody's nerves. Everybody's nerves. I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves and this is how it goes.....


----------



## chuckdee

ilovepets said:


> 983,922 more posts until we get to 1,000,000 posts!!



Year 2015? 




_____________________
"I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
metal barns


----------



## pony gal

Here's my donation for the day. Nothing happening in NW PA today. We're taking the new redbone pup, our 2 yr old rat terrier (she started throwing up yesterday) and our 17 yo small mix to the vet today to get vaccinated. Now that Lu is sick, I'm not sure she'll get them, but I want her checked out.


----------



## nikyplushbreyer

pony gal said:


> Here's my donation for the day. Nothing happening in NW PA today. We're taking the new redbone pup, our 2 yr old rat terrier (she started throwing up yesterday) and our 17 yo small mix to the vet today to get vaccinated. Now that Lu is sick, I'm not sure she'll get them, but I want her checked out.


 you own a rat terrier i love them i own one too


----------



## horsecrazygirl

send me the cold and snow. i'll trade ya for rain and chilly weather.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Does anyone want a lot of humidity? We have a lot to spare...


----------



## WesternRider88

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Does anyone want a lot of humidity? We have a lot to spare...


We don't really need humidity but I sould use some heat.


----------



## ilovepets

i always want to post something on this thread but i never know what to put -_-


----------



## WesternRider88

That's how it is for me sometimes.


----------



## ilovepets

people are annoying at school..... they need to grow up!


----------



## pony gal

nikyplushbreyer said:


> you own a rat terrier i love them i own one too


 
Lu is the sweetest little dog. I didn't get her until she was 8 mon old and she came with a few problems, but she is doing very well now. I got her to be my trail dog, but I don't think she likes it. I'm going to take her this yr to see how she does; if she doesn't seem to like it any better. I'll let her be a lapdog. She was running a fever so the vet put her on an antibiotic and gave me something to calm her stomach. Pepsi got her rabie shot and Ruby got her first 5/1 shot. They'll all be going back in a month to get more.


----------



## chuckdee

ilovepets said:


> people are annoying at school..... they need to grow up!


They can be annoying when you're out of school as well... 



_______________________________________
"I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
Real Estate Lawyer


----------



## VanillaBean

When I pass a mirror, I gotta check it twice; once for how I look, but once for who am I?​


----------



## tempest

"Finding the 'fun' in fundamentalism."


----------



## Gallop On

Gah... So much stuff to do and not enough hours in the day to accomplish it all... and I'm on horse forums... I see a bright future for myself... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

anyone wanna meet in the chat room and have a horsey chat with me?


----------



## horsecrazygirl

my stomach hurts! i hate being a girl sometimes.


----------



## tempest

Take some Ibuprofen. It helps. And eat a lot of chocolate. Yum.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

tempest said:


> Take some Ibuprofen. It helps. And eat a lot of chocolate. Yum.


I have to eat first! i don't like eating during this time. but i have to if i want this pain to go.


----------



## WesternRider88

I wish I had more people to ride with!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Not been feeling good the past few days. Been having terrible back pain and haven't slept worth a flip either.


----------



## WesternRider88

I got a cold and I don't feel very good.


----------



## Gallop On

I have rode alone, and with people, and in the end... I prefer riding all alone about a million times more. Its so much more peaceful and quiet... Ahh <3


----------



## ilovepets

that moment when you realize Gallop on's location is in your closet xD


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Well I got a new camera like a month ago I think? Well, today I got some AMAZING pictures! Of course there was none of the horses, but now that I have figured some things out I'm super excited to test it out when I get back to the farm!


----------



## ilovepets

lets see them!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

agree, i want to see the pictures!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Finally slept good for a change now if I could get rid of my back ache.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Agree about seeing these pictures! 

Please don't go away Summer - Pumpkins coat is already starting to shed preparing for winter


----------



## Gallop On

ilovepets said:


> that moment when you realize Gallop on's location is in your closet xD


Ahaha xD yeah, and it's messy ;D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepets

i need to ride!!!!!


----------



## WesternRider88

It was sooo warm outside today! I love the warm weather, but it's supposed to get really cold again.


----------



## ilovepets

its snowing here


----------



## WesternRider88

ilovepets said:


> its snowing here


You're sad about snow?! I would love for it to be snowing now.


----------



## Chokolate

just adding to the posts...

Oh yeah and its hot here


----------



## chuckdee

and adding...it's misty with a lot of fog here in the DFW area. People can't drive worth a lick around these parts. Accidents everywhere make for a frustrating commute. :-x:-x


----------



## ilovepets




----------



## VanillaBean

In the past three weeks, Grace had coliced, had choke, gotten moderate hives, and eaten 85lb of hay stretcher.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

VanillaBean said:


> In the past three weeks, Grace had coliced, had choke, gotten moderate hives, and eaten 85lb of hay stretcher.


Oh no!!! I take it, it was a mild colic? Glad she's okay...


SOoo I get home to see a UFO....Like seriously my mind is BLOWN. I always kinda giggled at people telling the stories and such...Changes a lot when you see it with your own two eyes. :shock:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Its raining and raining. Kaylee where are the pictures!!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

I only post horsie pictures...Sooo I need to get some good ones of the ponahs which with this crappy weather, won't happen for awhile.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Darn. you also have the crappy weather? that stinks i do to.


----------



## ilovepets

i have seem some UFO's before!! once wen i was going to bed, i looked out my window and there was 4 lights and something behind it in the sky and pretty low to the ground (for a flying object) and it was just sitting there :shock: and on new years eve i was sitting in the living room watch a three stooges marathon and it was almost 12:00 and i look out to see a floating red/ pink rod light thing floating in the distance out the window. then i was freaked out and watched the tv and i looked again and another one was floating across the sky and then another after that O_O it was creepy!!!


----------



## ilovepets

this is the best horse quote ever right?!?!?! it just sums everything up!!










like if you love this quote!!


----------



## VanillaBean

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Oh no!!! I take it, it was a mild colic? Glad she's okay...
> 
> 
> SOoo I get home to see a UFO....Like seriously my mind is BLOWN. I always kinda giggled at people telling the stories and such...Changes a lot when you see it with your own two eyes. :shock:


 Yeah she got over it in a few hours and is ok...phew!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Window shopping for horses is becoming a bad habit... someone, help me stop!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I can't. im currently in love with a horse as well. he happens to be for sale.


----------



## VanillaBean

Totally super jealous of my friend who's going to a Carrie Underwood and Hunter Hayes concert. HUNTER HAYES. 

Not fair.


----------



## chuckdee

Found this on my facebook.....interesting.

COKE 

#1. In many states the highway patrol carries two gallons of Coke in the trunk to remove blood from the highway after a car accident. 

#2. You can put a T-bone steak in a bowl of Coke and it will be gone in two days. 

#3. To clean a toilet: Pour a can of Coca-Cola into the toilet bowl and let the 'real thing' sit for one hour, then flush clean.

The citric acid in Coke removes stains from vitreous china.

#4. To remove rust spots from chrome car bumpers: 

Rub the bumper with a rumpled-up piece of Reynolds Wrap aluminum foil dipped in Coca-Cola. 

#5. To clean corrosion from car battery terminals:

Pour a can of Coca-Cola over the terminals to bubble away the corrosion. 

#6. To loosen a rusted bolt:

Apply a cloth soaked in Coca-Cola to the rusted bolt for several minutes. 

#7. To bake a moist ham: Empty a can of Coca-Cola into the baking pan, wrap the ham in aluminum foil, and bake. 

Thirty minutes before ham is finished, remove the foil, allowing the drippings to mix with the Coke for a sumptuous brown gravy. 

#8. To remove grease from clothes:

Empty a can of Coke into the load of greasy clothes, add detergent, and run through a regular cycle. The Coca-Cola will 

help loosen grease stains. It will also clean road haze from your windshield.

More info:

#1. The active ingredient in Coke is phosphoric acid. It will dissolve a nail in about four days. Phosphoric acid also leaches

calcium from bones and is a major contributor to the rising increase of osteoporosis. 

#2. To carry Coca-Cola syrup! (the concentrate) the commercial trucks must use a hazardous Material place cards reserved for highly corrosive materials.

#3. The distributors of Coke have been using it to clean engines of the trucks for about 20 years! 

Now the question is, would you like a glass of water?

or Coke?




_____________________
"I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
flight school


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Pretty cool! I knew a few of those things... Gotta love the chemicals we pour into our bodies.


----------



## WesternRider88

Wow! I want water please!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Lordy me, why did I sign up to tumblr? 

Helllooooo procrastination


----------



## nikyplushbreyer

wow lots and lots of pages and replies when will it reach 1,000,000


----------



## WesternRider88

Probably in 3 years.  Lol


----------



## ilovepets

983,963 more replies to get to 1,000,000

that concludes todays 1 million replies report ;-)


----------



## horsecrazygirl

SQEEEEEEE!!!!!!!! I....might...get....my.....own...HORSE!!!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Yay!!! I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## lasso

me to


----------



## tempest

This Motts for Tots apple juice isn't that great. I'm really disappointed in it.

Oh and it's just been one of those days. Good thing I get to sleep soon and then there is a new day tomorrow.


----------



## WesternRider88

tempest said:


> This Motts for Tots apple juice isn't that great. I'm really disappointed in it.
> 
> Oh and it's just been one of those days. Good thing I get to sleep soon and then there is a new day tomorrow.


 
That apple juice is also from China. :shock: We get TreeTop apple juice and their apples are grown here in the US. I'd rather support them, instead of Motts apple juice.


----------



## tempest

I didn't have a whole lot of options. They were selling Cranberry Juice (15% juice, 85% water), grape juice (which I'm not fond of), and Motts (54% juice). I normally buy local but when my options are limited and I'm seriously craving juice, I buy what I think sounds best. Besides if I wanted to drink cranberry flavored water I'd go buy some cranberry powdered flavoring and put it in water.


----------



## nikyplushbreyer

are you looking for one?


----------



## nikyplushbreyer

srry i meant where are you looking for it


----------



## tempest

I was at CVS.


----------



## WesternRider88

I scrubbed all of the water buckets today! I love clean water buckets.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Thanks everyone! just discovered he has feathers on his feet as well!


----------



## VanillaBean

Starting a three day fast tomorrow...my body is so messed up right now :/


----------



## ilovepets

**neigh**

i just thought we all needed that after a long day... :lol:


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Maverick's first gymkhana on Sunday! Wish me luck!!


----------



## WesternRider88

Cheyennes mom said:


> Maverick's first gymkhana on Sunday! Wish me luck!!


Good luck! Hope you have fun! :grin:


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Thanks!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Maverick's first gymkhana went great! Mavi was a bit of a brat at times, there were a few bucks but otherwise!  Here's a video of our barrel run! Read the description, it says all you need to know


----------



## WesternRider88

Nice video, Maverick did great!!! :grin:


----------



## ilovepets

looks fun!

what exactly is gymkhana?


----------



## WesternRider88

ilovepets said:


> looks fun!
> 
> what exactly is gymkhana?


 
Gymkhana is where you can go with your horse and run barrels, do pole bending, and lots of other cool stuff! And you can even win prizes if you're fast enough.


----------



## ilovepets

so kind of like an exercise/ try new divisions type of thing?


----------



## WesternRider88

Yeah, kinda like that. But for me it's mostly just for fun.


----------



## ilovepets

you have probably seen this around but... one of my newts escaped and i really want him to come back :-( his buddy misses him


----------



## WesternRider88

Aww, they're cute, I hope you fine them soon!


----------



## ilovepets

still no sign of little Newton :-(

in other news... the ghost that likes sitting on my legs when i sleep is back. and instead of sitting in the wee hours of the morning it sat on me this morning around 7:30 and this time touched the sheets near my head  and usually (this has happened twice before) i am sleeping, but this morning i got up to uncover my birds then i crawled in bed again to _try_ and sleep some more and *BOOM!* i feel pressure on my legs and my sheets near my head move the slightest bit. at this point i am totally convinced that it is a ghost!


----------



## WesternRider88

Woah, that's creepy!


----------



## ilovepets

i know!! 

my friends mini Nate... a.k.a "the alien"


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^AHH I was just attacked by a cute little alien!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ilovepets said:


> looks fun!
> 
> what exactly is gymkhana?


Bunch of western games...fastest time wins type thing  You can do it in english too but it's not very common to. It's VERY fun!


----------



## ilovepets

sounds fun!

Shnickerdoodlein'


----------



## WesternRider88

Aww, the mini and the rabbit are sooooo adorable.


----------



## ilovepets

i am just surrounded by cute animals!!!

lenny


----------



## WesternRider88

ilovepets said:


> i am just surrounded by cute animals!!!
> 
> lenny


 
Obviously!!


----------



## ilovepets

and i mind-as-well post a pic of butch too!

butch, a.k.a butch-butch, special butch (he has a tumor, was abused before i got him and has trust issues)


----------



## WesternRider88

Aww, that's sad. But atleast he has a great home now!


----------



## Madamefifi

My husband had a total brain fart at the feed store yesterday. He kept asking for BEEF mash, getting everyone very confused. Finally someone asked him what it was for and he said "For my horse" 

DINGDINGDING! BEET mash! 

He told me that story when he got home, accusing me of telling him to ask for the wrong thing. I asked him why his Big Human Brain didn't speak up and say "Beef mash doesn't make sense, horses do not eat meat". He did not have an answer for that.


----------



## Chokolate

I have budgies! Cornelia and Pepper (aka Corny, Cornsicles, Cornie-girl... and aka Pepsi, Peps-wepps, Pepppppp-rrrrr...) they're so cute!


----------



## ilovepets

pictures!!!!!!


----------



## TaMMa89

Handsome bird, ilovepets . I love his colors.


----------



## VanillaBean

Best song in the history of EVER.





 
E V E R .


----------



## ilovepets

nope. :shock:


this is the best song and my theme song






:happydance:


----------



## tempest

Absolutely not. THIS is the best song ever, next to Don't Stop Believing by Journey.


----------



## Gallop On

All of you guys got it wrong, this song is *THEE BEST SONG*


----------



## ilovepets

tempest- i do agree that that is a good song, but not the best!

gallop on- i will have to disagree

ok.. cutest rabbit ever?!?!?!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Agree! cutest bunny!


----------



## ilovepets

well.. thats my snicker doodle!! 

















and she looks just like her dad


----------



## WesternRider88

You're so lucky, I want a bunny!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

So fluffy!!!!!


----------



## ilovepets

they are much different from other small animals and need alot of out of cage time... but note to self.. adopt an already fixed rabbit because they get 'weird' when they become mature and $400 surgery isnt fun  lops are the cuddliest 

my hope in my life is to get an english lop and a mini rex (ever pet one??no? you have never felt anything soooooooo soft)

english lop (not mine)









beautiful mini rex! (not mine)


----------



## tempest

Ever pet a Chinchilla? I think that could outdo any rabbit coat any day. But your bunny is soooo cute! I want to hold it.


----------



## WesternRider88

My neighbor has a turtle that is so cute and he walks around the whole house, but it's get scared if her dog touches him. And when you pick him up his head goes into his shell. lol


----------



## VanillaBean

ilovepets said:


> my hope in my life is to get an english lop and a mini rex (ever pet one??no? you have never felt anything soooooooo soft)
> 
> english lop (not mine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful mini rex! (not mine)


I used to have an English lop thet looked just like that one. His ears were 25". Coolest rabbit EVER!


----------



## Chokolate

Those are elephant ears!!! :shock:


----------



## ilovepets

tempest said:


> Ever pet a Chinchilla? I think that could outdo any rabbit coat any day. But your bunny is soooo cute! I want to hold it.


I have take care of a chinchilla and they are different from rabbits. They are mostly fur and weight nothing and are not very cuddly. I would take a rabbit any day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On

Oooooooooh, I have a bunny! She is quite a horrible thing... She has eaten about 800 headphones, and chewed my phone cords in half, she runs around my room like a lunatic and eats my trim, lives in the window seal staring outside, and thinks she owns the room... Meet Bon Bon... Gah, and oh, shes shedding out her baby coat, and... Oh my goodness... save me.

Shes giving me the evil eye...



























shes such a butt...


----------



## WesternRider88

Aww, she's so cute! I want a bunny.


----------



## Gallop On

WesternRider88 said:


> Aww, she's so cute! I want a bunny.


they are wonderful. Even though shes bratty, I love her to death <3 They can be SO affectionate! Its adorable


----------



## WesternRider88

Yeah, my cousin has one of those lion head rabbits, and he is the sweetest thing ever! And so fluffy!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Gallop On said:


> Oooooooooh, I have a bunny! She is quite a horrible thing... She has eaten about 800 headphones, and chewed my phone cords in half, she runs around my room like a lunatic and eats my trim, lives in the window seal staring outside, and thinks she owns the room... Meet Bon Bon... Gah, and oh, shes shedding out her baby coat, and... Oh my goodness... save me.
> 
> Shes giving me the evil eye...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes such a butt...


hahahahhah!! Sorry just so fluffy I don't know what to do!! LOVE IT!


----------



## ilovepets

snickers is the same way (well i dont let her desrtoy my things.. but..) she is really cuddly and active. sometimes she will just let me pick her up out of the cage and other times she will run away or bite me (OWWWW!) 

the is her destroying what was a cardboard box.... (bum cheeks!)









the dead bunny flop 









me holding her when she was 4 months!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

y'all have a plot to kill me with cuteness or something?


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

I have ALWAYS wanted a bunny, but my parents will never allow me to.. maybe when I move out... Its not that far away you know!!! :wink:


----------



## ilovepets

^^ yeah i am getting more animals when i move out 

killing people with cuteness.. while washing ears!!!

































i have a video of her washing her ears when she was out... but i have to upload it... then snickers will officially kill you with cuteness!!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

You guys are making me jealous! Haha. So much cuteness!


----------



## ilovepets

muhahahaha:twisted:



(|_|)
( '.' )
(")(")O


----------



## ilovepets




----------



## WesternRider88

One time when I posted something, there was a carrot where I was typing and when I posted it there was a carrot in my post. Like that.^^^


----------



## horsecrazygirl

new avatar! Hey why are you started and i am a yearling?


----------



## WesternRider88

Yup new avatar! I'm started because I have more posts.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

grrr i need to catch up!


----------



## WesternRider88

Yeah! Post more!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Well I'm still a weanling, so I have quite a ways to go before I catch up with either of you.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I forget what I am and i'm too lazy to check


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

Green broke actually!! 

I need to post more! I basically just stalk HF...


----------



## horsecrazygirl

LoveMyDrummerBoy said:


> Green broke actually!!
> 
> I need to post more! I basically just stalk HF...


I know! I do way more stalking then actual posting.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I'm so ready for this weekend, warmer weather means more horsey time!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

HorseLovinLady said:


> I'm so ready for this weekend, warmer weather means more horsey time!!


or more grooming time.


----------



## WesternRider88

It's supposed to rain on the weekend.


----------



## ilovepets

ha! we just got 8" of snow last night!


western rider... i have bee meaning to ask someone in the warm states... in school (or when you were in school) do you have "sun-days" like its too hot to go to school, which would be the same as out snow days?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I miss being on the forum a lot!! 1:38AM and I'm awake working on assignments.


----------



## WesternRider88

ilovepets said:


> ha! we just got 8" of snow last night!
> 
> 
> western rider... i have bee meaning to ask someone in the warm states... in school (or when you were in school) do you have "sun-days" like its too hot to go to school, which would be the same as out snow days?


Well, I'm homeschooled now but when I used to go to school (in a different city in Arizona), it used to get to 117 degrees in summer and we still had to go and run around a foot ball field, but it didn't get very cold there. Where we live now it get's pretty hot but no 117 degrees, it does get cold here enough to get a tiny bit of snow. Since I'm homeschooled now I don't have to worry about that stuff, I love my homeschooling.


----------



## ilovepets

Aww lucky.. I wish I was homeschooled! Do you still have normal school hours or is it more lax? I feel like if I was home, I would get nothing done 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88

Yeah it's awesome! It has a certain amount of lessons or test that you have to complete that day. It doesn't have a time limit you just have to finish it all before the day ends, and you can do it all at your own speed.


----------



## amberly

OH MY GOSH! Does anyone have as busy as schedule of mine? after school today I have an ambassador meeting, then all next week and the week after is tennis, next week is prom, which ends at 11 then I have to get up at 5 and leave at 6 to go to my 4-H county congress which is an hour and a half away.
Then I have to go to a milllion appointments. Then it's my birthday. Then easter. Then April is completely full of tennis matches. ARGG! But I hope to be going riding this week for sure.


----------



## chuckdee

amberly said:


> OH MY GOSH! Does anyone have as busy as schedule of mine? after school today I have an ambassador meeting, then all next week and the week after is tennis, next week is prom, which ends at 11 then I have to get up at 5 and leave at 6 to go to my 4-H county congress which is an hour and a half away.
> Then I have to go to a milllion appointments. Then it's my birthday. Then easter. Then April is completely full of tennis matches. ARGG! But I hope to be going riding this week for sure.



I'm photographing 50+ concerts this weekend! :happydance:



_____________________
"I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
Houston vet


----------



## amberly

oh wow... have fun with that! haha! I'm just glad my friends are in it with me, otherwise it would be super hard to fit them in too! haha!


----------



## ilovepets

skip the prom... go riding.  that is what me and my friend are doing! we hate the people at out school and we HATE dressing up! -___-


----------



## amberly

Ya, but this is the first and last time I have Prom with my brother, so I kinda want/have to go. I'm a freshie and he is a senior


----------



## ilovepets

Oh. I'm a junior but I have also never been to any other dance, nor did I want to. I hope the others enjoy prom because I had to give money that would go towards it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jewelsinnpink

WesternRider88 said:


> Yeah it's awesome! It has a certain amount of lessons or test that you have to complete that day. It doesn't have a time limit you just have to finish it all before the day ends, and you can do it all at your own speed.


I was homeschooled 7th grade all the way to the day I graduated highschool. I really did enjoy it


----------



## jewelsinnpink

amberly said:


> OH MY GOSH! Does anyone have as busy as schedule of mine? after school today I have an ambassador meeting, then all next week and the week after is tennis, next week is prom, which ends at 11 then I have to get up at 5 and leave at 6 to go to my 4-H county congress which is an hour and a half away.
> Then I have to go to a milllion appointments. Then it's my birthday. Then easter. Then April is completely full of tennis matches. ARGG! But I hope to be going riding this week for sure.


I have a busy scedule but I get it all done quit quickly, work 7-6:30 then I do any school work I have, I am taking one class so I am set on getting all of it done, then on the weekends I ride in my lesson at 10:00 AM then the rest of the day I either clean or I go run errands. I tend to relax more when I have my weekends because I dont work


----------



## amberly

wow.... and I though I was busy - ****!!


----------



## chuckdee

Spring is here in North Texas! Whoop!



_______________________________________
"I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
Keller vet


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Winter back here in SK! Bad roads and wet snow still falling. Only a couple more months of winter! That is exciting!


----------



## WesternRider88

It is so warm here lately! I'm loving it!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

We're now supposed to get another foot of snow tomorrow! So glad it's Sunday and I don't have to go to work!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I'm so ready for tomorrow, I have a fun day planned with "my" horse friends!


----------



## Gallop On

Oh my, it nearly hit 80*F today! Its not even summer, and its killer hot... Oh the joys.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Have fun! I am glad that around here we only ever get up to around 90 F, and that is a rare occurrence. 

I just had a lady tell me that 'she didn't have time to talk to someone like me' because I put out my view on horse slaughter (I am pro slaughter if the animal is raised healthy and happy and killed with respect), I tried to put it across as unoffensive as possible, and I wasn't even talking to her anyways. Some people, must take offense from everything, and try and run others in the dirt for their beliefs. I guess this is why I usually turn a blind eye on horse slaughter discussions. Sorry I just had a pity party for myself. End rant.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

I rode for the first time in 4 and 1/2 months today!! Yay!! And we haven't gone back to square one, thankfully. But my elbow habit is back -_-


----------



## VanillaBean

Starting the day off right! Went for a 1/2 mile run, did 100 sit ups, 15 push ups, and then had some acorn squash and cooked green peppers for breakfast


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Congrats Pumpkin! Vanilla, that sounds lovely! 
I was lazy and slept in, just going for breakfast now. This is my only day off for this last week, so I'm relaxing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepets

Am I just weird or is it normal to be more fearless after a buck? That always happens, I usually really don't want a buck then after I am all about riding it out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I am the same way. After I ride one buck I'm just like, "bring it on!" My first horse would do a few crowhops the Fest canter of the day every ride. If I rode it, we were good, if I came off well then she was bad for a couple days. I broke her myself and I sure came off a lot! But I also learned what not to do, like dont get mad and hit/kick her or she'll just buck. I learned a lot riding that horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepets

it just so weird. you know  she (the horse) was wanting to go back (we were riding in a field and you can easily go back to the driveway) and so she doesnt listen that much. but im all like "deal with it. im riding you and you can't spend your life in the barn so cowgirl up!! >:O " i can feel her really wanting to canter too but i wait until she isnt doing her little "im so hyper" dance. the first canter there was a little buck, then the second time there was another, and then after that... buck..buck...and then i almost made it...it was too big of a buck... i was holding on the the neck.... at the canter...and then i lost my grip.... down i went...my back hitting the ground... my helmet capped head meeting the ground also.. Angel (ironic isnt it?) canters to the driveway and stops right in front of the cross ties. as she run away i, who never yells, goes "ANGEL!!!!!!". my friend grabs her... i grab her and bring her back in to the field and we just to some walking and trotting. then i told Angel that i hated her (i always do when she's bad) and that she would get no sugar cubes :shock:. she kept looking at my friend like "can i go back to the barn now?". slowly but surely i am getting more fearless and i want to 'ride the wave' rather than get off.

and so today i experienced my first ever fall in my 4 years of riding... ok.. i didnt _fall_ off.. i was bucked off


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Maverick's second gymkhana today!! SO SPEEDY FAST!!!



















I'll post a video later


----------



## Gallop On

VanillaBean said:


> Starting the day off right! Went for a 1/2 mile run, did 100 sit ups, 15 push ups, and then had some acorn squash and cooked green peppers for breakfast


Okay, I can _walk_(not run) a 1/2 a mile, I can do like... 5 pushups - girl push ups. And I start sounding like a whale after 25 sit ups... Im jealous over here


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Pole bending today!


----------



## VanillaBean

Gallop On said:


> Okay, I can _walk_(not run) a 1/2 a mile, I can do like... 5 pushups - girl push ups. And I start sounding like a whale after 25 sit ups... Im jealous over here


 Baha you try ♥ I've just been in the work out mood, and I want some nice abs going into summer


----------



## VanillaBean

Honestly. I can't even handle you, Keaton.


----------



## ilovepets

i am so sore!!! grass seem soft until you fall on it -_-


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I am sick. Stayed home from school today. The joys of being a girl. On the bright side i haven't thrown up in a whole 3 hours!


----------



## ilovepets

thats the spirit!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

ilovepets said:


> thats the spirit!


Its hard. Really hard.


----------



## ilovepets

and i had to go to school with an increasingly sore neck and shoulder from falling... and the worst part... some one stole my paint brush!!!! voc. school... i am a painter.. like wall painter paint brush... and they ripped it out of the case and stole it... darn freshman.... i loved that brush, i kept it so clean and new..

:evil:


----------



## tempest

I'm beginning to think that this university is doing all it can to keep me from getting any closer to graduation. Oh and the pipes in my room are leaking again and the centipede is back.

ILP, that sucks.


----------



## ilovepets

sounds like a _great_ dorm room 


i felt like i was overreacting in school over the brush but i literally put it right behind me on the counter and then 2 freshies were working and i was going to get it and put it back in my locker and it was gone and the "case" was ripped like they forced the brush out D:< like... can you have a little respect?!?!? i loved that brush and i have kept it sooooo clean and it is perfect and then they go and take it.. and i have bad feelings because the next thing they did was collect all the trash to bring to the dumpsters >:O then i ask them with the broken case in my hand and they were like i didn't touch it, she touched it.... we left it in there.... um I DONT THINK SOOO.. it is a small room and you only worked in half of it..... :|


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

I feel like pizza!


----------



## CrossedUpDraft

Sometimes it is really really really nerveracking being a Firefighters Girlfriend. 
But im still proud of him.


----------



## ilovepets

ok we got like 4" of snow last night and we have to school. um we could have still gone... now with this snow day we will have to use one of our days off for school


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I am going to see my pony!


----------



## WesternRider88

Yay! Are you going to ride him?


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Sadly, no. But seeing is good enough for me.


----------



## WesternRider88

Yup! :smile:


----------



## ilovepets

Bird Feathers!!!


----------



## VanillaBean

Road test tomorrow. 

Zomg.

I'm gonna die.


----------



## WesternRider88

that's alot of feathers!


----------



## ilovepets




----------



## horsecrazygirl

Vanilla how was your test?


----------



## morganandme

YepYep!!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

With the way the roads were today, I missed my guitar lesson and had one student cancel. But, to make up for it, I had an amazing lesson with my other student! He learns so fast! Just a joy to teach, really. We also picked what tune he is going to play at the recital in May. He chose Soldier's Joy, a trickier tune that he really likes. I am very proud of him!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

GallopingGuitarist said:


> With the way the roads were today, I missed my guitar lesson and had one student cancel. But, to make up for it, I had an amazing lesson with my other student! He learns so fast! Just a joy to teach, really. We also picked what tune he is going to play at the recital in May. He chose Soldier's Joy, a trickier tune that he really likes. I am very proud of him!


I play guitar too! I'm a singer so


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Cheyennes mom said:


> I play guitar too! I'm a singer so


Cool! how long have you been playing? And what style? 

I've been playing for about 5 1/2 years, and play bluegrass, blues, and folk. I also teach guitar, and have 6 students. I love playing (and singing some), and I want to get as good as I can, but I don't really like performing on stage (I did that for a couple years in a family band). 
I take lessons from a Juno award winning, blues singer/songwriter. He is incredible! We have to be careful in our lessons to concentrate on learning because we could pretty much talk the lesson away. It's fun!


----------



## tempest

I just bought a pair of new combat boots. They are definitely not cheap (understatement). I just have to telling myself "A good pair of boots is priceless. A good pair of boots is priceless." Maybe one day I'll believe it.


----------



## ilovepets

helloooooooo spring weather where are you?!?!?!?!? i dont want to ride in the snow anymore!!!!


----------



## CrossedUpDraft

Atleast we kept up on our end of the deal with the mortgage on the house. We paid our part, actually more than our part and it was basically throwing our money out the window. the boyfriends dad royally screwed us. now we need to figure something out.


----------



## nvr2many

ilovepets said:


> helloooooooo spring weather where are you?!?!?!?!? i dont want to ride in the snow anymore!!!!


Come on over here, you can ride in MUD!!! And for those of you that know me, you know how much I adore MUD!


----------



## nvr2many

Ok, I am officially bored! And it's not like I do not have things I can be doing (cleaning), but I don't wanna! We have been working on our horse trailer like crazy only to find out when scuffing the primer for final paint that we really need more primer on it. Sooooooooooooooooo tonight we will buy a gallon and my husband can practice the new sprayer putting on a good primer coat! Up until now its been rattle cans with the primer. Expensive choice (not recommended). Still shooting for Tuesday to be final paint day! Woot woot!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Did cross country today with Maverick for the first time! My boy did soo good!!!! Other than some freak outs because he had never been to the place before, we jumped a few logs and chickencoops and he was great!  Love my horse <3


----------



## iRide Ponies

I'm cold. I rode in the rain, and now I am cold.

Pretty much that's all that's on my mind now.


----------



## VanillaBean

This is the longest winter ever. Stupid groundhog is a liar.


----------



## ilovepets

VanillaBean said:


> Stupid groundhog is a liar.


my friend said the exact same thing today!

i have such a GOOD ride to day on a lunge line  Angel didnt pull any crap like last time and i got some really nice canters in and at least one good transition from trot to canter. this time i could focus of riding and not if she will buck me off 

and then after i was playing around and i decided to sit backwards and shed some of that white fur off! she's such a good horsey


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I too am tired of the cold weather. Luckily it's supposed to warm up here later next week.


----------



## tempest




----------



## iRide Ponies

^ Scary Man.










My Name is Bob and I'm a giraffe. Bob Bob Bob-Bob


----------



## ilovepets

on the very top of the page in the green strip, look to the left side, does any one else see a semi-colon?


----------



## nvr2many

ilovepets said:


> on the very top of the page in the green strip, look to the left side, does any one else see a semi-colon?


Yes I do!


----------



## WesternRider88

I see it! What's it doing there?


----------



## ilovepets

it kind of hanging out 

we should lure it out of loneliness.......

"here semi colon!! come join your friends!"

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## WesternRider88

Yeah! Plenty of friends here!!

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I'm so ready for the warmer weather this weekend.


----------



## tempest

It will stop snowing in March they said.
It will warm up they said.
Everyone will be wearing t-shirts they said.


----------



## tempest

So I'm not sure if I should be impressed or ashamed by the fact that I was outsmarted by a cockroach. What so you all think?


----------



## tempest

Oh and regarding the semicolon. I believe that it can be assumed that it is a parting gift from Mike. He left us with a wink.


----------



## ilovepets

was he like the owner or something?? im only guessing from seeing the thread title "handing over the reins"


----------



## Chokolate

he was the administrator - he ran the forum and did the technical parts.

I'm reasonably new but I'll miss him.


----------



## WesternRider88

I'm planting alot of plants this year! I have three apple trees, two nectarine trees, three tomato plants, two cucumber plants, two strawberry plants, and finally two bell pepper plants.


----------



## ilovepets

i love nectarines!! we are also going to start plants for our garden again. as always i will be growing a few cotton plants


----------



## tempest

Does anyone want to be me until Friday afternoon? I'm tired of being me and I need a vacation?


----------



## ilovepets

lets both skip life and go riding!!!


----------



## tempest

I love the idea. I frequently think of riding horses everyday, especially when I'm walking to class.


----------



## ilovepets

soooooooooooo truuuuuuueeeee


----------



## VanillaBean

Eating ice cream in the shower.

Like a boss.


----------



## ilovepets

neigh...


----------



## WesternRider88

I haven't been on the HF in like two days!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

It's been a rough week for me and my family, my Uncle that's been like a father to me has been in the hospital with a blood clot in his lung and leg. Hopefully he gets to come home today or tomorrow.


----------



## WesternRider88

HorseLovinLady said:


> It's been a rough week for me and my family, my Uncle that's been like a father to me has been in the hospital with a blood clot in his lung and leg. Hopefully he gets to come home today or tomorrow.


Oh no, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope he gets better soon and can come home.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

WesternRider88 said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope he gets better soon and can come home.


 Thanks, he got to come home yesterday and is doing great! Unfortunately today I lost one of my cats. :-(


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Oh no, I'm so sorry.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Thanks hcg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88

Aww, I'm so sorry.


----------



## tempest

I have a question that is highly important, and I need other people's input!

I'm horrible at thinking of gifts to get for people and I have two good friends who are commissioning as Marine Officers very soon and I have no idea what to get them. One is male and the other is female. I want to avoid things that are USMC related because I have a feeling that they are going to get enough of those things throughout their lives.

I was thinking maybe a picture book for their favorite pictures so they can take them on deployments with them, but does anyone else have other suggestions?


----------



## ilovepets

hmmm a picture might be nice. that's a hard gift to to think of!


----------



## MillieSantana

I got accepted into National Junior Honor Society! YAY! My BFF/sister got in too!









I'm on the Left, she's on the right, with super long hair.


----------



## ilovepets

congrats!!

i got new fish today 

left side:









right side:









female guppy:









male guppy 









my 7 goldies all lined up


----------



## MillieSantana

Super cute! Names?


----------



## ilovepets

As for the goldfish all lined up

(bottom to top)
Dewey, zen, savanna (inside joke), sugar, (no name), pinto, (no name) 

I love my new black and white goldfish.... And the brown one too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

Anyone have any more ideas?

So far we have photo albums and a picture.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

I do like the idea of a photo album. Perhaps get some old photos of friends and family and put them in there to start it off, with space for them to add photos to? I don't know. 

I am not really any good with present ideas, but if I think of anything, I'll let you know.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

why don't you decorate a horse shoe and give it to them. Horseshoes are for luck and it will remind them of you. Or you can do a autograph book. You van get everyone who is close to them to write a message in it and give it to them. Or like a scrap book of all the fun times you had together.


----------



## tempest

I haven't known them for more than two years honestly. The autograph book is a good idea. In fact. I really like it.

Thank you for the help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Happy to help. I like giving gifts to people and most are handmade so it is extra special. :happydance: baby bunnies are sooooooo cute!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Ehehehehe! :lol:

My sister's new horse!!!
His name is Syd and he's a real character!
Click to enlarge...if you dare 
He looks so funny!


----------



## ilovepets

^^ OH. MY. GOODNESS.

i want that horse. if there is anything that will steal my heart, it is a smiling horse!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

:lol::lol:He's lovely, isn't he? 

He has the best smiles in the world....and you know how we made him smile??
We rubbed some apple sauce on his lips...he loves it :lol:


----------



## ilovepets

aww.. i wish i could teach "my" horse to smile, she only does when she eats something she doesnt like! my friends horse smiles when she's being tacked up!


----------



## WesternRider88

Haha! What a cute horse!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I hope next week will be better than this past one has, I'm ready to get off this roller coaster ready!


----------



## tempest

Sometimes I feel that if I wrote down every single part of all the nightmares I've ever had I could easily be the director and scriptwriter of some the scariest horror films in existence. Why don't I write them down you ask? Because I can never remember the majority of the dream, only select parts, but I do remember the emotions I had during them.

And yeah, the roller coaster of life is not fun at all.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

Nor is the buying/selling horses roller coaster fun. I would really like to get off it now, and officially buy my new gelding and sell one of my other horses. It has been extremely stressful.


----------



## Vidaloco

16328 posts, not bad. Long way to 1 mil


----------



## WesternRider88

Now it's 16329!


----------



## savvylover112

Can I join back in guys? I've been off here so long I don't know if anyone knows who I am haha


----------



## ilovepets

any one what to tell me what the heck "hashtag" is???? every one keeps saying it in school and im just like :shock:


----------



## savvylover112

ilovepets said:


> any one what to tell me what the heck "hashtag" is???? every one keeps saying it in school and im just like :shock:


It's like on twitter or instagram when you "tag" something. Like if I wanted to tag the word horses it'd be #horses pronounced hashtag horses. It's silly being used in the "real" world and not just on line but people are doing it now -.-

Oh if anyone remembers my horse Dreamer, I would have posted pictures here when she was born and was a yearling and all. Here is her being quite grown up  She's three now


----------



## ilovepets

Ok now life makes a little more sense now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Lol Savvy, I think you might be right about not many of us knowing you. Reintroduce yourself? With pictures!


----------



## savvylover112

Okay well for anyone who doesn't know me I'm Shauna  I'm from Ireland. 

Anyone who knows me would remember Dreamer the foal in the second picture who is now three and who I've a video of above. Not sure if you guys knew George the chestnut but he's now been sold on to one of my friends. Phoebe the bay mare is on a break as she only hunts during the winter and it's over now. 

And then there's little Patch who you who know me really would remember as my adorable little man. Unfortunately Patch passed away this year. It was a horrible loss for me but I know he was well loved and that he had a great home with us.

So that's me in a nutshell at the minute. I'm in my last year of school at the minute and have exams in June that I'm extremely scared about right now.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Thanks for re introducing yourself! Your horses are beautiful!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Had a wonderful day today!! Looking forward to another one tomorrow.


----------



## WesternRider88

^^^That's great!!!

I am really looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I have clouds today.


----------



## WesternRider88

Yesterday I was really looking forward to going to the volunteer place I go to but it was extremely windy and then it started to rain so I couldn't go.


----------



## Vidaloco

Took Vida to the Vet yesterday due to coughing. Vet said there were no unusual chest sounds or other indicators of illness. Must be the dry dry dry weather. So glad she is OK. Did a fecal count too and no wormys!


----------



## ilovepets

^ woo!

always a HUGE relief when vet apps. go well!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Yesterday i rode Luca for the first time after 3 days of laziness and he bucked under saddle- twice! He's never done that before...he was so frisky! I quickly corrected him though and to be honest, those bucks were so graceful, I was thinking: "what sort of comfy canter is that?" until I noticed he was actually bucking. It was only two leaps though and before that, one tiny one. 

Ah...I've always been so proud that I had a non-bucking horse that didn't buck even if I went full speed gallop on the giant paddock...but now I guess I can't be so sure anymore. I really do hope it doesn't become a habit now that he knows how to buck. Seriously, he never knew how to buck, just did little weird hops. :lol:
But at least he's a graceful bucker.


----------



## savvylover112

Glad Vida has the all clear  Always worrying when horses start coughing I remember a good few years ago when I came home from a show and unfortunately Patch picked up a cough from the school horses there and spread a bad cough/cold round the yard of about ten or twelve horses at the time. Not a fun time at all.

Having great fun lately with my baby horse she's so willing to learn new things. Got her going through mazes of poles and cones and such while long reining her


----------



## CrossedUpDraft

the boyfriend is staying the night at the firehouse tonight. Of course i miss him, and hope he stays safe, but that means i get the whole bed to myself, the window up, the breeze coming in the room. and complete control of the tv. The best part? no annoying call of duty on the xbox. ahhh


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Oh my gosh! I hate it when my brother plays call of duty. I am a gamer girl and love playing halo(I suck) and other games but that game I can not stand!


----------



## ilovepets

hey anyone know the name of that movie about the cowboy who trains a wild mustang and races in that looong race in the middle east and uses the prize money to let the mustangs herd be free (they were rounded up by other people) and he lets the mustang go free with its hear after the race?? i really want to see it again but i cant remember the name of the movie!!! :O


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

MillieSantana said:


> I got accepted into National Junior Honor Society! YAY! My BFF/sister got in too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the Left, she's on the right, with super long hair.


WOW. I would so steal her hair if I could.


----------



## VanillaBean

ilovepets said:


> hey anyone know the name of that movie about the cowboy who trains a wild mustang and races in that looong race in the middle east and uses the prize money to let the mustangs herd be free (they were rounded up by other people) and he lets the mustang go free with its hear after the race?? i really want to see it again but i cant remember the name of the movie!!! :O


 Hidalgo comes to mind. BEST. MOVIE. EVER.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

VanillaBean said:


> Hidalgo comes to mind. BEST. MOVIE. EVER.


Yeah! The same one who acted in The Lord of the Rings. ( That trilogy is the best one EVER.)


----------



## Barrel Baby

ilovepets said:


> hey anyone know the name of that movie about the cowboy who trains a wild mustang and races in that looong race in the middle east and uses the prize money to let the mustangs herd be free (they were rounded up by other people) and he lets the mustang go free with its hear after the race?? I really want to see it again but i cant remember the name of the movie!!!


i. Love. That. Movie!!!!!!!! )))))))))))


----------



## ilovepets

^^ whats it called?!?!?! i cant remember :O


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Its called Hidalgo. Its on youtube if you want to see it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

I wanna watch it


----------



## ilovepets

thanks! now i will watch it.. after my pile of homework..... :/


----------



## VanillaBean

Two shivering chihuahuas on my lap....hmm


----------



## WesternRider88

I love the movie Hidalgo!!! It's my most favorite.


----------



## Vidaloco

Horses all got their nails (hooves) manicured today. They've been cooped up in the dry lot for a few days due to rain and ice so they were all a little goofy for the poor farrier. Vida of course was her usual good girl self.


----------



## ilovepets

so muck homework for vacation...... do i not have a life?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

-____-


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Hidalgo is okay. somethings really bugged me in there, but overall it was good.


----------



## tempest

Roooooaaaaarrrrrrr!


----------



## ilovepets

horsecrazygirl said:


> Hidalgo is okay. somethings really bugged me in there, but overall it was good.


yeah i hate when movies with horses have things that are wrong with them, like leading the horse on the wrong side, mounting on the wrong side, untacking in the wrong order.... **cough 2013 Budweiser superbowl commercial.. cough*


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Today we had a massive shopping spree at the saddlery warehouse and um....the overall cost of all that stuff was...*cough* $700......

For Syd we got:
-purple lead rope
-snaffle bit
-black bridle with flash noseband
-purple numnah 
-anti sweat rug
-grooming kit
-ankle boots (front only)

For my sweet Luca :
-anti sweat rug
-best ever elastic breast plate!! It looks awesome! Must post pics tomorrow

And I got:
-a body protector thing 
-new velvet helmet (for $30 :shock
-new riding boots...finally!


And we also got some wormer for later. 
Yay!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

ilovepets said:


> yeah i hate when movies with horses have things that are wrong with them, like leading the horse on the wrong side, mounting on the wrong side, untacking in the wrong order.... **cough 2013 Budweiser superbowl commercial.. cough*


It wasn't really the horse things that bugged me(there were a few though)it was more of the cultural thing that bugged me.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Sooo happy. 2 new lenses for my camera? I think yes. I'm in heaven . Now, if the weather will stop being so stupid, I might actually be able to get some good pictures of the horses!


----------



## Madamefifi

I'm watching "The Ring" on my iPad (slow night at work) and the scene with the horse on the ferry reeeeeeeally bothers me. First of all, Naomi Watts, wth are you doing poking your fingers into a trailer at a strange horse? Leave that horse alone, he doesn't belong to you! Plus you got the bad juju on you and horses can sense that, as evidenced by his suicidal leap off the ferry which was very hard to watch.


----------



## ilovepets

i was watching the movie Unstoppable in school and my heart was racing when the horse trailer was stuck in the train tracks with horses inside and the train was coming!! O.O (spoiler alert!! the people got the horses out just in time and the trailer was completely smashed!)


----------



## tempest

I have two papers to write that are based off of movies but I'm having trouble finding the motivation to watch the movies because I can't think of movies as homework and I feel as though I am wasting time.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Yay! I got an avatar pic! :lol::happydance:
<------- It's Luca and I in black and white with only the red bits coloured! 

I'm so happy!
And here's Luca's new breastplate!
(as you might already know....click to enlarge! :lol


I LOVE MY LUCESICLE!!! 
^ nickname for Luca :lol:


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I need to ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Ugh...Tuesdays. :evil:


----------



## ilovepets

ugh.. 6 page junior research paper i have to write this week, and its vacation


----------



## Cheyennes mom

*My horse Maverick is the cutest, sweetest horse in the entire universe!! ♥ 
After I finished the stalls today I went out to the field to get him and when I got there I whistled for him and called his name and he looked up, then grabbed a few more mouthfulls of hay while I got in the field then I called again and he lifted his head and ran at a full speed gallop across the field and stopped dead in front of me and nudged me and went all lovey-dovey on me and the whole time I was just thinking "I LOVE THIS HORSE!!!!" 
*

*And then I realized that I didn't bring a halter or lead for him so I started to go back and he followed me out the gate so I grabbed a piece of twine in case he started to wander and I had to grab him but there was no need because he followed with his head on my back all the way to the barn where I grabbed my halter and lead and tied him up for a nice grooming. 
*

*Not to mention that my ride was PERFECT with NO FLAWS WHATSOEVER then even took him down the road for cool down! I love my sweet, amazing little horse SO much♥ ♥*


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Don't you just love it when they do sweet things like that? Give him a extra hug for me today!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Awwww how sweet!


----------



## WesternRider88

Aww, thats so sweet! I love it when they do good and they're all sweet.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Yes I DO love it! Maverick's the best!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Hey do you guys wanna come on chat?


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

sunrise photo before school the other morning:


----------



## tempest

So I found out today that a kid I went to school with is a murder suspect. Oh and that he raped his 3 year old brother. It certainly has been an exciting morning.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

:shock: ...thats horribel!


----------



## ilovepets

whoa... :shock: where do you live?


----------



## WesternRider88

That's terrible! :shock:


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

:shock: Oh my goodness


----------



## tempest

Michigan.


----------



## ilovepets

there are some crazy people in the world :O


----------



## ilovepets

a little something i made


----------



## WesternRider88

^^^Aww, that's so cute!


----------



## ilovepets

yeah that is butch!  i have lost his parter in crime in march  i will miss him waving to me 

he was untamed when i got him, and i tamed him and taught him all these tricks 

~fly free Lenny~


----------



## VanillaBean

"How high are you??"
"No, no, it's 'Hi, how are you"


----------



## tempest

What constitutes being a relationship with someone?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

AHHH!! Gymkhana tomorrow (well technically today because it's past midnight)!!! Can't wait!! If Maverick's as good as he was at home today, we're gonna ROCK this gymkhana! Go Mav go!!


----------



## WesternRider88

I'm sure you'll do great at the gymkhana! Good luck! :smile:


----------



## iRide Ponies

Oh happy days

i got lollies


----------



## ilovepets

10 pages and 2133 words later... i am done with the rough draft of my jr research paper!!


----------



## ilovepets

983,604 more posts to get a 1,000,000!!!


----------



## tempest

No, seriously though. What constitutes when someone is in a relationship?


----------



## VanillaBean

tempest said:


> No, seriously though. What constitutes when someone is in a relationship?


 When both people feel the same way and eat lots of food together.


----------



## MillieSantana

So glad summer is only 4 weeks of school away! Millie is muscling up very well. I've been doing a lot of ditch/hill/jump work with her. I've got her jumping ditches, backing up hills, and jumping 2'3! She absolutley loves it,especially since the only time I can do ditches and hill work is on the trail!


----------



## savvylover112

Only eight weeks till my stupid leaving cert is over HOORAY!!!! Doing lots of work with Dreamer lately she's going really well so glad my baby horse is so cooperative haha


----------



## VanillaBean

Woo first show lined up this year!! Six weeks, ah!


----------



## ilovepets

me and my friend are going to clean up some trails this weekend! yay for us!


----------



## Gallop On

VanillaBean said:


> Woo first show lined up this year!! Six weeks, ah!


AHHHH! Im going to need a million pictures. A million. What are you showing in???


----------



## VanillaBean

Gallop On said:


> AHHHH! Im going to need a million pictures. A million. What are you showing in???


 EEP it's a two phase, so a dressage test and a stadium course.


----------



## ilovepets




----------



## GallopingGuitarist

It's spring here! I'm excited! 

I bought my plane ticket for going out to BC the other day. Reality set in and I'm freaking out, but soo excited! 

Three more weeks of work, four more weeks of teaching, five weeks until I leave! Yay!!!


----------



## VanillaBean

I got 99 problems and Keaton Stromberg is 87 of them.


----------



## ilovepets

who is he??


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Meh... Tuf Cooper is better looking.


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING

I came on just to read through some of the posts and the Carrot Bandit stole some of my carrots, twice!!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

RBR your horse! Gorgeous!


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING

Thank you Horsecrazygirl! He is truly my pride and joy. I just peeked at your Palomino. Very pretty. My other horse was a Palomino, but I sold her a while ago. Paints are my first love, but Palominos run a close second.


----------



## VanillaBean

ilovepets said:


> who is he??


 He's in a band from SoCal called Emblem3...they're amazing. Here's the rest if the band...


----------



## tempest

I have insomnia!!!!!!! Argh!!!!!! Why tonight huh? You strike at the least convenient moment and the keep me up for hours?!

I'm sorry bed, I'm sorry I've been cheating on you with insomnia, the jerk just won't leave me alone.


----------



## ilovepets

watching fish helps insomnia <>< <><


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I wish the Jazz was mine, but sadly he is just the horse I mainly ride.




RATHER BE RIDING said:


> Thank you Horsecrazygirl! He is truly my pride and joy. I just peeked at your Palomino. Very pretty. My other horse was a Palomino, but I sold her a while ago. Paints are my first love, but Palominos run a close second.


----------



## tempest

I'm very sad to say this but after some very deep thinking I have come to the decision that I will no longer work with and train Razz. As much as I enjoyed working with her I feel as though the little girl who has been working with her in my absence gets along with her so much better than I ever did and that Razz truly adores this little girl. I also feel that by me taking up working with Razz again I am going to jeopardize the progress that this little girl has made with Razz.

I may occasionally ride her just because I truly enjoyed working with this horse but she will no longer be the horse I ride all the time. I will still continue to ride but I will be riding and working with a different horse. And even though I'm only 20 years old, I'm at a point in my life right now where I am tired of having to focus on training green horses and at shows focusing on working out each horse's individual problems and vices and I desire a horse that is easy going. I'm very sad to say that but I'm tired. Maybe one day I'll take up the horses that need to be retrained or that have problems again, but I need a short break for a while. I was crying when I made the decision and I was crying when I informed Razz's owner. I'm going to miss riding her but I feel it's for the best.

So I would like to introduce you to Dual, the 13 year old gelding I will now be working with.


----------



## ilovepets

some pics i took 

momma cray





Kabob


----------



## WesternRider88

We went riding for five hours today!! We saw a bunch of wild horses too. It was so much fun!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Hey guys! Please check out my new thread!! 
http://www.horseforum.com/movies-music-tv/calling-all-musicians-186666/#post2416170


----------



## horsecrazygirl

So, I spent all day grooming and then fixing fences. I only just got up. I guess the few weeks of sleeping after midnight and then getting up early again has finally caught up to me. On the bright side, the weather has been fantastic! Awesome riding weather.


----------



## VanillaBean

Just remember kids, on very hot days when you have a riding clinic, eat real food and drink water. If not, you'll pass out.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Speaking from experience VB?


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I had a lovely riding lesson today! The lesson horse has a very rough canter and that causes me some trouble, as well as, my left shoulder likes to drop and my head leans that way (going either direction, it's always the left side that drops). I was finally getting the canter down and getting the mare to properly shape into a circle. She is out of shape and a bit lazy because she's only been ridden twice this spring. 

My instructor took me out to her cross country course (just building it) after the lesson. She had me ride over a log just for a trot over. The mare kept stopping and walking over it, so my instructor told me to give her a good squeeze right as I came up to the log, so then the mare just jumped it instead of trotting over it. LOL! I was riding western and not in the proper position so I lost a stirrup. Gave my instructor a good laugh. 

Then we went out and looked at her three foals! I want! I want! Andalusian crosses! They are so cute! 

Hoping to get in one last lesson before I go out to BC. I have a million and two things to do before I leave! Slowly it all comes together.


----------



## VanillaBean

horsecrazygirl said:


> Speaking from experience VB?


 Unfortunately ... bad weekend :/


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Ouch. I hope it gets better!


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING

The Hummingbirds are back! Hooray!


----------



## tempest

So the horse who made my life miserable many years ago has changed hands to another poor unfortunate soul. I hope she doesn't get hurt.


----------



## VanillaBean

Live life like nobody's watching!


----------



## tempest

"It's just a bloody white rabbit!"


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I can't decide what's more painful. Washing tons of dishes or moving saddles. Either way...my arms hurt!!


----------



## Chokolate

Moving saddles, when the hooks you have to put them on are above head height.

Otherwise, washing dishes. Especially since it doesn't have the horsey attraction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

I've been a member of this forum for over 4 years. Wow.


----------



## ilovepets

i am so close to getting another parakeet for my other parakeet!!!!


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING

Shopping for a new car would be fun if it were not for the slimy salespeople.


----------



## tempest

I know what you mean. If everyone was just honest with people we wouldn't have a lot of these present world problems.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Life will be better with horses nearby! 5 weeks until that becomes reality again for me!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Just finished making my mothers day gift. My fingers hurt from squeezing out all the glitter.


----------



## Chokolate

We had mother's day yesterday


----------



## horsecrazygirl

My mom liked the gift!


----------



## Farmchic

I found four mini donkeys on my property yesterday.


----------



## WesternRider88

Cool! I wish I could just find four mini donkeys in our property!!


----------



## Farmchic

Well, one was a little bigger than the other three, he was the cutest...till he opened his mouth that is. And as it turns out he's a Jack? Stud in horse terms I guess. Glad I found him before he found my mares LOL 

Funny how when there is a horse loose the neighbors always call us, even though it has never actually been one of my horses. Guess cause I'm the one with the halters


----------



## tempest

So I decided to visit some old neighbors of mine in their assisted living home today and they didn't recognize me, even though I was their neighbor for 11 years and I spent a lot of time at their house over those years. It was depressing.


----------



## ilovepets

i need names for this little gal i rescued!!


----------



## tempest

Snowball
Snowy


----------



## Farmchic

Lila cause she has lilac coloring : )

Today we had a cow show up. I promise I'm not making this stuff up. First four mini donkeys and now a cow. It belonged to our neighbor. I really wonder why all the runaway animals head to our place? Seriously, don't you think it's a little odd?


----------



## tempest

Maybe it's because you also have animals.


----------



## VanillaBean

Farmchic said:


> Lila cause she has lilac coloring : )
> 
> Today we had a cow show up. I promise I'm not making this stuff up. First four mini donkeys and now a cow. It belonged to our neighbor. I really wonder why all the runaway animals head to our place? Seriously, don't you think it's a little odd?


 
It's because the trees on your land have magical properties that other animals are attracted to. At night, the magicalness comes out of the trees and calls to the animals around, so they're like, "Hey, we should break out and go to that chick's house...she has magical trees." So then they break out and come to your place and you're like, "Why are all of these animals here?!" That's where I come into play. You are now fully informed. If you want to get rid of the animals, just don't. The magic of the trees works both ways, so it may come back as evilness and like do bad stuff to you. Just call the animals owners and tell them to get them out of your magial property before the trees turn them into bacon. They'll understand.

Use this information wisely...


----------



## Farmchic

uhhh ok :?





LOL :lol:


----------



## Gallop On

I need name ideas toooooo  I found this dog sitting in a old barn down the street, he had been living their for quite some time I think, and he is VERY malnourished. Someone must have dumped him... He also has a broken ear... Couldnt leave him their... so, we have ANOTHER dog now. Gah hes so sweet <3 So, any name ideas?


----------



## WesternRider88

Aww, he's so cute! Our neighbor has a dog that looks alot like him and her name is Billy. I'm not too good at thinking of names though.


----------



## ilovepets

he looks like a chester


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Marshall 

Jimmy Cricket 

I dunno! He is a cutie pie and I'd take him home in an instant!


----------



## ilovepets

some newer pics


----------



## ilovepets

warning: may cause your first smile today.

sleepin' Snickers


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I finally got d'aww worthy pics of the chicks. When they sleep its soooo cute.


----------



## tempest

Oy vey. I think this world is raising a bunch of sissies. I understand that some people may really have a major problem with their emotions and controlling them, but seriously? This sounds like a normal temper tantrum to me.

Yahoo! Shine - Women's Lifestyle | Healthy Living and Fashion Blogs


----------



## ilovepets

i am naming my bird Leon  after that cute kid in the Andy Griffith show that always offers people PB&J to people


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING

ilovepets said:


> i am naming my bird Leon  after that cute kid in the Andy Griffith show that always offers people PB&J to people


You just made me think of an episode of Tim Allen's old show, Home Improvement. His youngest son was in a Christmas program at their church. There were 4 boys and they each had one letter on them that together spelled NOEL. However, they came out in the wrong order and instead spelled LEON. That still makes me laugh.


----------



## ilovepets

haha i never realized that leon was noel spelled backwards


----------



## tempest

Really? I thought everybody knew that.

Sad news today. I just found out that Razz's sire, Raven, died last September.


----------



## WesternRider88

I'm so sorry to hear about that tempest. 


So we were walking around today and we saw a rattlesnake, it's the first rattler we've seen this year. But we've seen a bunch of those garden snakes, atleast 4-5.


----------



## tempest

I love snakes! I would be majorly cautious about the rattlers though.


----------



## WesternRider88

Yeah, I like those garden snakes since they are harmless and they're really pretty. But I really hate the rattlers, they're so dangerous and I'm especially careful that my dog doesn't get bit by one.


----------



## ilovepets

i hate snakes, i dont make a noise i just run like the wind xD


----------



## tempest

Aww, snakes are a good thing. And they're kind of cute too.


----------



## ilovepets

ehh  i think newts are cute!


----------



## Gallop On

ilovepets said:


> ehh  i think newts are cute!


Eww, newts scare the bajeebies out of me.


----------



## tempest

So what does everyone think about spiders then?

I like them. Although, I've heard that you want to avoid camel spiders.


----------



## VanillaBean

Spiders make me want to take a shotgun and blow them to bits. Really tiny bits.

Now that would make me happy happy happy.


----------



## WesternRider88

tempest said:


> So what does everyone think about spiders then?
> 
> I like them. Although, I've heard that you want to avoid camel spiders.


I hate hate hate spiders!! They're so creepy and gross.

But tarantulas aren't too bad. We have those out here and they're all fuzzy.


----------



## ilovepets

Eww no spiders are gross!! I dont mind the small ones but it wouldn't be unusual I I killed one :O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morganarab94

VanillaBean said:


> Spiders make me want to take a shotgun and blow them to bits. Really tiny bits.
> 
> Now that would make me happy happy happy.


Yep I agree 100% with this statement :lol:


----------



## Gallop On

I like spiders. ESPECIALLY jumping spiders. They are just too adorable and fuzzy... The only spiders I hate are daddy long legs, just everything about them totally freaks me out. Especially when you kill them, and their legs still keep moving, and Ewe. They gross me out more than about anything. But any other spiders are just fine  Jumping Spiders make me squee <3


----------



## morganarab94

I'm the total opposite. Long legs dont bother me at all. All the others do. haha


----------



## VanillaBean

Gallop On said:


> I like spiders. ESPECIALLY jumping spiders. They are just too adorable and fuzzy... The only spiders I hate are daddy long legs, just everything about them totally freaks me out. Especially when you kill them, and their legs still keep moving, and Ewe. They gross me out more than about anything. But any other spiders are just fine  Jumping Spiders make me squee <3


 -_- just no.


----------



## Gallop On

VanillaBean said:


> -_- just no.


LOOK AT HIS FACE AND TELL ME HE ISNT CUTE. He looks so intelligent. Gah, they are the cutest things ever.


----------



## VanillaBean

Gallop On said:


> LOOK AT HIS FACE AND TELL ME HE ISNT CUTE. He looks so intelligent. Gah, they are the cutest things ever.


 He looks like he wants to put his grubby little legs all over me and eat my brains.


----------



## ilovepets

whoa Gallop on you gotta warn me when you are putting such a large photo of a spider on here! :O i was reading then BAM! this huge picture shows up and im like O__O


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Spiders and mice are my two greatest fears. Mice more so than spiders, but I dislike both of them!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Meet Image, our new colt!! <3


----------



## tempest

Awwww!!!! I want to kiss his nose!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

tempest said:


> Awwww!!!! I want to kiss his nose!


 haha yeah I sat on the ground and waited for him to come to me and he put his nose right in my face like "what are you doing down there?? Your my size now, you must be my friend!" He's the cutest little guy I've ever seen! In that picture he was two days old but I have some less good quality pics of him at a few hours! ADORABLE!!


----------



## WesternRider88

Awww!!!! He's absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## ilovepets

he is so cute!! 



hey did you people know of the Knabstrup horse?

it looks like a leopard appy but its not!! :O


----------



## tempest

Yes, actually I did. I love their spots.


----------



## WesternRider88

Cool! I've never heard of that horse. Very pretty!!!!


----------



## ilovepets

i looked up the difference between them and appys.... the knabstrupper is a light weight draft breed and an appy is just..well.. a horse


----------



## WesternRider88

That's very interesting!


----------



## tempest

It's been a rough week for me emotionally, and to top it off I'm waiting for the results of some blood tests. They are routine blood tests for anyone in the military but it doesn't help the fact that the stuff they're testing for often times has no symptoms.


----------



## VanillaBean

Awesome day...I almost like being a show groom as much as I like actually showing 

My best friend won her division and her horse was so amazing.


----------



## ilovepets

i got 4th place in a hunter pace!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

I would LOVE to show Luca...but I'm such a chicken...I'd just freak out :shock:


----------



## ilovepets

i just watched the movie "Ruffian" and it was a great racehorse movie!! it is on youtube in 9 parts and it is worth it! watch it ;-)


----------



## tempest

Well, due to the severity of my hips being out of alignment my left knee is strained and I'm not allowed to do any lower body workouts for a week. Upper body is still good to go though. Yay! I can still exercise.


----------



## ilovepets

i went to my second hunterpace today and i am sooo tired -__-


----------



## tempest

Well, I saw a picture of Razz and the little girl who's riding her now. I almost cried but when I saw the smile on the face of the girl, I couldn't help feeling like I made the right decision even though it still hurts my heart.


----------



## VanillaBean

Ate a pint of ice cream in one sitting...

...suddenly feeling like hurling


----------



## tempest

Whoa! Pepto Bismo!!!!!


----------



## WesternRider88

We're taking our horses to the vet tomorrow to get their teeth floated.

And I get to get another fish!!  Can't decide what kind to get though.


----------



## tempest

Hmmm, how about a Betta?


----------



## ilovepets

I got first place in the hunter pace!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88

Well I didn't get to get the fish today, but I am getting it on Friday. I was thinking of a betta, I already have one and he's a bluish greenish color, but sometimes he looks purple. He always looks like a different color! lol So I was thinking of getting a red one...maybe. I definatly put a picture up. :smile:

Congrats ilovepets!!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Holy cow its been a while since I'v been on here! I finished one school!! Almost done with the second!


----------



## ilovepets

i got my ribbon today!!! a nice accessory to add to my wall along with my helmet and rainbow crop xD it really ties the space together


----------



## tempest




----------



## Chokolate

Oh! I have a pretty crop too! It's black with gold-edged ribbon and coloured horses on it


----------



## Stan

I added this to help get the numbers up


----------



## tempest

Have you ever had those days that started out good but then turned into a day where everything and everyone irritates you and all you want is to be left alone? Yeah, it's one of those days.


----------



## WesternRider88

Your horses are very pretty Stan!

I ended up getting three fish instead haha. I couldn't get the pictures of the new fish I got because they wouldn't sit still but I found some pics that look just like them. In the picture with the three fish in it I got two fish that look like the pink one and the green one.


----------



## WesternRider88




----------



## Bagheera

I like your fish. If you get another Beta fish, be sure to keep them separated, they will fight each other. Hence the name Chinese Fighting Fish. Lol I have a very fat Catfish named Frank. for some reason, I always feel the need to name my fish. Lol


----------



## ilovepets

Chokolate said:


> Oh! I have a pretty crop too! It's black with gold-edged ribbon and coloured horses on it


this is mine, the handle is a soft gel like those hair brushes with the squishy handles 






WesternRider88 said:


>


nice fish platies are so relaxing to watch. i am not a huge fan of the artificially colored ones but their your fish not mine ;-)




ANNNNND...... I GALLOPED FOR THE FIRST TIME TODAY!!!!!!!!!! IT WAS SO SMOOTH AND FUN!

which leads my to the quote i thought of: "there is nothing like riding thunder at the speed of lightening"


----------



## Stan

Have to move the horses this morning Its winter and the grass is not growing. I have an area they can go to trouble is its been so long since they have been in the trailer there are loading problems. Its get in or go hungry.

Just to get to the million in my life time.


----------



## ilovepets

983,484 more posts to get to 1,000,000


----------



## WesternRider88

I actually didn't keep the fish, one of them died and I took the other ones back because I decided I want to get another betta instead. So I got a beeta today and it's purple with red, white and a very light blue on the end if it's fins. So it's really colorful!  And of course I have them in seperate bowls. :smile:

And btw, nice crop ilovepets!


----------



## ilovepets

thanks! Angel just _loves_ it 

i cant wait to gallop again  i get to the sand pits and throw it into 4th gear! trotting is soooo yesterday now


----------



## Horse racer

Haha I know you feel! I love going fast on a horse, there's nothing like it! There is about 1/2 mile stretch of completely flat and straight dirt trail at horsetrail here that I really want to take a horse and put it into a full gallop, as fast as it can go down that trail. My trainer said I would've made a good barrel racer or jockey haha.


----------



## ilovepets

There is a flat aqueduct where I ride and I plan to gallop on that soon. I just love the sound of the hooves under me, and flying down the track 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88

I love galloping, I used to gallop on Duke all the time and it was sooooo smooth! I think it's one of the most funnest things you can do on a horse!


----------



## ilovepets

there is nothing like it. it is just so mush fun to go that fast on something that doesnt have a motor


----------



## Stan

ilovepets said:


> there is nothing like it. it is just so mush fun to go that fast on something that doesnt have a motor


Or reliable brakes


----------



## Horse racer

Oh, Honey has too good of brakes! I barely touch her with the reins and say whoa and she stops dead in her tracks! If you're not ready or seated right you'll fly over head! Whenever I have her in a lope I have to drop her to a trot then stop her or else she will go from really fast to a dead stop instantly haha.


----------



## ilovepets

^^^ i can relate a little. "my" horse will just slow down to a stop after cantering. there is no real trotting in-between and i am just like 'we are supposed to be totting'


----------



## ilovepets

"There's nothing in life that makes you feel more like a failure than dealing with cling wrap."

~me


----------



## LadyNeigh

the funnest thing to do is gallop bareback before you're horse spooks, stops intsantly and stands head up, neck solid and you flyyyyyyy into her neck!! my nose hurts


----------



## ilovepets

yesterday when i was cantering i was trying to slow down to a walk to go down a slight hill and sharp turn. angel didnt slow down and neither did my friend behind me and so i ended up on the neck and she go bucked right as she was going around the turn  what a pain the horses can be .__.




i got a new betta yesterday (and some other fish)
i dont know what to name him, but he sure is good lookin'!





annnnd... this little cutie fell out of the nest. his parents were still feeding him, but he is sooo cute!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

My wonderful dog just threw her toy at my head.... I think it's a hint she wants to play.


----------



## Horse racer

ilovepets, are you going to become a vet? You seem like the vet type haha :wink:


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Whoohoo! Won another High Point with Maverick yesterday!! Such an amazing boy! We beat my trainer in English and we were one point away from beating her in Western as well (which is what she's best at)


----------



## ilovepets

Horse racer said:


> ilovepets, are you going to become a vet? You seem like the vet type haha :wink:


haha no, i dont really want to be a vet, but i do want to have a job with animals.. i just have no clue what :shock:


----------



## WesternRider88

ilovepets, your new fish looks kinda similar to my new betta! And I have no idea what I'm going to name mine either.


----------



## Horse racer

ilovepets said:


> haha no, i dont really want to be a vet, but i do want to have a job with animals.. i just have no clue what :shock:


Same here...I don't know if I want to get a DVM, but I do want to do something with animals mostly horses. I got convinced by a vet to look into equine physical therapy for sport horses and stuff.


----------



## ilovepets

WesternRider88 said:


> ilovepets, your new fish looks kinda similar to my new betta! And I have no idea what I'm going to name mine either.


he's very pretty! one day i with think of a name  my friend already named him jimmy but i am going to rename him .__.



Horse racer said:


> Same here...I don't know if I want to get a DVM, but I do want to do something with animals mostly horses. I got convinced by a vet to look into equine physical therapy for sport horses and stuff.


ooo that sounds fun! i think it would kind of be fun to be the person who grooms and does the manes and tails for high end ($$) riders. i like doing my friends horses manes


----------



## WesternRider88

Thanks! Yours is really pretty too! I feel like it's going to take me a while to think of a name for him.


----------



## LadyNeigh

Do I dare ring my horse's breeders up and ask if they have any old photos of her??


----------



## VanillaBean

Back to the real world...


----------



## tempest

Why won't people believe other people when they tell them that they are great people and that they are loved by many people but when a single person tells them that "they are crap" they believe them on the first try?

Oh, nevermind, I know. People need to stop feeling sorry for themselves.


----------



## ilovepets

^^^ yes, some people i know need to put their big girl panties on and face the real world and stop faking things and lying -__- thank God its summer vacation...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I am addicted to ask.fm....


----------



## ilovepets

i am so sad that this season is the last season for Burn Notice :-(


----------



## tempest

Did you know that the act of painting fingernails originated in China where it was done in order to show social class.


----------



## ilovepets

^^ no i did not 

did you know: a moth has no stomach?


----------



## tempest

I did not. That is very interesting.


----------



## ilovepets

here are some other useless facts 

-Sharks lay the biggest eggs in the world.

-A duck’s quack doesn’t echo, and no one knows why.

-The fingerprints of koala bears are virtually indistinguishable from those of humans, so much so that they could be confused at a crime scene.

-Armadillos are the only animal besides humans that can get leprosy.

-A male emperor moth can smell a female emperor moth up to 7 miles away.

-Orcas (killer whales) kill sharks by torpedoing up into to shark’s stomach from underneath, causing the shark to explode.

-If NASA sent birds into space they would soon die; they need gravity to swallow.

Animal Facts | Useless Facts


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Yeah... Might have just broken my ankle or seriously sprained it. This is just wonderful.


----------



## tempest

Just a little motivation for ya'll. Please watch it.


----------



## ilovepets

^^ my computer cant open the page


----------



## WesternRider88

^^mine doesn't either.


----------



## ilovepets

:happydance: i got my license


----------



## tempest

Darn. I thought that would work. It's a Facebook page so I tried to embed the video, but I guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Kmartel09

Hi, I've been trying to do some research on my saddle and thought maybe someone might know a little about the brand. It is a 16 1/2" Collegiate Dressage Saddle wide tree. It has the Intercollegiate Horse Show Association Founded 1967 stamp on it and the # is 6528 and was made in Argentina. I believe it is an older saddle but it is in great condition. The stamps, however, are a little worn.


----------



## tempest

Kmartel, start a thread about it.


----------



## ilovepets

^^^


----------



## tempest




----------



## WesternRider88

ilovepets said:


> :happydance: i got my license


Congrats!

I can't wait untill I get my liscence because I want to get an old car, fix it up and be in a Demolition Derby race. Fun!!  I was actually in one with a girl I know a couple days ago and it was extremely fun!!


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

It's hot today. Today I was putting up fences. It's about 90* and humid. Why can't it be 70* and humid or 90* and dry!?!?!!!! 

Do you guys board or keep your horses at home?


----------



## WesternRider88

I keep my horse and my mule at home, I've never boarded my horses anywhere.


----------



## ilovepets

i am having the same weather tobys. you just are sitting and you start to sweat .___.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

^^^
I KNOW RIGHT?!?!?!? It's just gross!!!


----------



## ilovepets

yes. and i feel bad for all the pets. my rabbit is in the seller and has a fan on her 24/7 but its still hot. and rather having my birds play in the big tree in my room, i have them on the floor with a dater dish to drink water and play in it if they wanted to ane one of them keeps panting because of the heat. and my poor newt is supposed to be in colder weather and he hides under his little pool, which i have to keep putting ice cubes in to keep it cool :/


----------



## CASSxo

Our horses live with us


----------



## tempest

Battle Rattle » Amos: Marines sticking to their MARPAT “like a hobo on a ham sandwich”

"...like a hobo on a ham sandwich..." - General Amos

Oh, that's hilarious, Sir. I'm going to have to use that one from now on. Just like my use of the phrase "As useful as a screendoor on a submarine." and the term "Clown".


----------



## ilovepets

thought everyone would enjoy this commercial


----------



## tempest

Very rarely do I recommend books to people simply because my taste in books is extremely different than most others, but I have a few books that I think everyone should read.

Hesitation Kills by Jane Blair
My Men Are My Heroes written by Nathaniel Helms
No Easy Day by Mark Owen
The Passion of Command by Colonel B.P. McCoy.


And just on a random note. Enjoy!


----------



## ilovepets

My goodness that was the cutest race ever!!!! I wish I could to something like that 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueDiamonds218

Going to a cancer trail ride the 17th of august already got a bra for my horse! hehe got a pic if anybody wants to see. Sold a western high wither rising pad to a friend and her horse loves it! also gave them a simple but big breast collar, halter, and sweat scraper! Still trying to find a saddle for the poor horse and guy tho!


----------



## konikirule

I wanna see BlueDiamond ! ^^^^^


----------



## BlueDiamonds218

Im gunna unattach the shoulder straps and somehow hook them ontop the upper d rings of my breast collar and put the middle of the bra (in bewtween the cups) behind the middle of the breast collar.


----------



## ilovepets

haha cool! i love rides that support things 

that would be awkward buying it~

cashier- its a very nice color bra

you- its for my horse

cashier- O___O


----------



## tempest

If you had a mare I'd tell you to somehow fit it over her udder and if someone asks tell them that that's where her boobs are. ;D


----------



## ilovepets

you should have gotten a lace one and put it over the eyes like a fly mask! :lol:


----------



## BlueDiamonds218

ilovepets.... i said that to many people including the cashier... HE said post the info on my website and i will pass it on to other animals lovers! and tempest my horse IS A MARE lol She does live with flymask on due to her blue eyes get sensitive to our harsh sun but i think she would like to see loil.


----------



## ilovepets

i really hope i can go to the 3rd hunter pace in the series so i can have a chance to get grand champion! i want one of those huge ribbons!!!


----------



## BlueDiamonds218

*Accessories!*

Other things i got for Blues getup! The "princess" dresses im gunna put on her legs and the crown is gunna go on her bridle somehow :think:


----------



## BlueDiamonds218

Went and cleaned the big things out of my truck now i have to go to a truck stop and use their industrial vacuums to clean the little stuff out............ broken granola bar everywhere hehehe


----------



## ilovepets

use pink string to tie it to the bridle. make the crown kind of small so it doesnt flop everywhere


----------



## BlueDiamonds218

what blue looks like with half of her get up....


----------



## tempest

She looks..thrilled? 

Very cute though.


----------



## BlueDiamonds218

She just got scolded for eating my adoptive gmas ivy..... but i caught a photo of her doing it again.... its hilarious! lol


----------



## BlueDiamonds218




----------



## barrelbeginner

I start school soon0.0 and she looks soo cute^^^


----------



## ilovepets

i start school late this year and get out early because i am graduating!!!  lets hope for a million snow days!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

So sick of all the rain we've been getting, if it doesn't stop soon I may have to build an ark lol. I'm not getting as much horse time as i'd like. :-(


----------



## ilovepets

horses dont melt in the rain!  thats what i always say when it looks like its going to rain out and people are like 'it might rain out'. and i say 'the horses dont melt in the rain!'


----------



## tempest

I just need to rant about this.

So two days ago I decided to run just for the fun of it. I ran for 1.2 miles at a 7:00 minute mile pace. I was having trouble with it but for the average female (average as in someone who is not a distance running track star), 7 minutes is a really fast mile pace. So today I went on a 3.12 mile run with a group of people and they told me that they were running at a 8:20-9:00 minute mile pace. I was having trouble keeping up after the 1 mile mark. Which made me think that we weren't actually running that slowly. I started thinking that because if I just decide to go running, without any major motivation I can easily run over 3 miles at a 8:00-8:30 mile pace. So now I feel like complete crap because supposedly I should have been able to keep up and because I wasn't able to I'm the equivalent of crap now. And it's even worse because I was one of two girls in the group and although both us us couldn't keep up. Because I'm older and because of my occupation it reflects extremely horribly on myself.

I'm sorry if I sound like a petulant child who won't take responsibility for my actions but I really don't think they were running that slowly. I think it was more towards a 7:00 mile pace than it was an 8:20.


----------



## ilovepets

i can understand that. i was disappointed in myself in school the last 2 times i ran the mile in gym. in 8th grade i ran it in 8:06 minutes and in 9th i ran it in over 11 minutes. the reason i was so slow the last time was because i got an extremely painful cramp under my ribs which i usually get when i do a lot of running, which i never run. they cramp was so bad i could hardly walk, but they wanted us to keep going. worst mile of my life. if i ever was allowed to get a dog, i would probably run with it because i see it as good for your health, but i wouldnt want to awkwardly run alone :/


----------



## HorseLovinLady

ilovepets said:


> horses dont melt in the rain!  thats what i always say when it looks like its going to rain out and people are like 'it might rain out'. and i say 'the horses dont melt in the rain!'


 LOL good one!! :wink: Unfortunately for me I have a bad immune system so I have to stay out of the rain or i'll be sick for a week.


----------



## ilovepets

i think we can mostly relate:

*steps in horse poop*~ "oh it will eventually come off"

*pet bird poops on shoulder*~ "i will clean it up no big deal"

*rabbit poops on floor*~ "you should know better... i will go clean it up"

*walks in to public bathroom and someone didnt flush*~ "MY GOODNESS CAN'T PEOPLE CLEAN UP AFTER THEMSELVES, THAT IS SO DISGUSTING!!!!"


----------



## BlueDiamonds218

Lookings like i wont be going on my ride next weekend


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Guess who just got a new Jack Russell puppy?! Meeee! She is so beautiful.... And tiny. I'm in love. It's still kinda hard, my Boxer isn't too happy about having a small animal in the house. Sooo we shall see how it works out.


----------



## tempest

What type of coat does she have?


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Short. She is all white except for black on most of her head, with a white stripe down the middle and brown under her eyes. Oh and she has a big black spot on her butt .


----------



## tempest

Well, we must have pictures. It's a rule on this forum. :lol:


----------



## BlueDiamonds218

Been having a crappy month everything seems to be going rather pooie, started stressing myself out my horses hooves were growing too soft and so i rushed out there to make sure cuz otherwise id be up all night worrying i get there she greets me and i find no faults with her feet but healthy growth line and then i rode her around a bit and she took all of my worries away i seriously couldnt think of one bad thing while i was around her. The amazing things horses can do when you need something even so small as calming down.


----------



## tempest

They are amazing creature aren't they?


----------



## tempest

"We need to get the little girl a new unicorn toy!"


----------



## ilovepets

speedometer app on iphone + cantering = 27 mph = going faster next time!!!


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Toby came home!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovepets

where was he?


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

He was being boarded at a great facility, but it was far away, and it's always been our dream to have our horses at our house. He's finally here!! It is so great to go out and see Toby first thing in the morning!


----------



## ilovepets

aw congrats  i would love to have a barn at my house


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Thanks!

Here he is(attached photo). He has two pasture mates-my cousin's horse, Piper, and a friend's horse, Cinnamon.


----------



## ilovepets

cute! looks like a lot of room to run!


----------



## tempest

I just bought tickets to see Macklemore live!


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Cool!!


----------



## BlueDiamonds218

Gunna go for a long ride on wed. with a friend!


----------



## ilovepets

27 mph on my horse last time... this time i was going 31 mph. and THAT it what i call a gallop!!

  i am so proud of myself  and both times were going uphill.. time to try it on flat ground...:twisted:


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Nice!!! I'm finally able to trot well bareback on Toby! Can't wait to canter!


----------



## Godgirl

this is a reply. lol


----------



## futuredoctor

We will get there. The question isn't if, but when.


----------



## tempest

I'm pretty sure if every single member of this forum posted every day we'd be there in no time. If not already be there.


----------



## BlueDiamonds218

Had a interview today....Hope i get the job....He will call either monday or tuesday.


----------



## ilovepets

i hate people who don't neuter their pets. i hope her face gets clawed off -___-


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

My house is getting a new roof put on, as it is costing a small fortune, I will be eating oatmeal, ramon noodles and peanut-butter/jelly sandwiches for a long time :-(


.


----------



## futuredoctor

I just watched a documentary on North Korea. Exciting.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Interesting. 

Got a run in shed today for my beautiful Toby! 

When do you guys go back to school and what grade will you be? (this is obviously a question for the students on the forum )

I start the Tuesday after Labor Day and I'm going to be a freshman


----------



## tempest

I'm a Junior in college.


----------



## WesternRider88

I start my homeschooling this Monday, and I'm going to be in 10th grade. :smile:


----------



## ilovepets

^^ you are sooo lucky that you are homeschooled!!!!!!!!

i am starting the 6th and will be a senior in high school  (finally!)


----------



## BlueDiamonds218

Might be getting a 49cc scooter!!!!! Yes a motorcycle is cooler but with a 49 cc i dont need a motorcycle license and itl save on so much gas it wont even be funny!


----------



## VanillaBean

I'm starting school back up September 3rd, and I'm a senior this year. Yeeuh


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

ilovepets said:


> ^^ you are sooo lucky that you are homeschooled!!!!!!!!


I''m homeschooled too-I love it!!! i do take some classes outside of home too. It's like a homeschool school...hard to explain kinda...I start, like I said, the Tuesday after labor day and i'll be a freshman.


----------



## ilovepets

if i was homeschooled i probably wouldnt have had to meet all the annoying and weird people at my school- :shock:


----------



## tempest

Nutrition Fact of the Day: Vitamins themselves provide no usable energy for the body. 

Vitamins are a go between energy source. The energy they provide for your body can only be used in chemical reactions. They do not provide you with energy for staying awake, alertness, ect.

So don't be fooled by advertising that states that the energy you receive will be from vitamins and a natural source.

P.S. - I'm referring mostly to energy drinks that say they have no caffeine and no added sugar. And that you will receive your energy from the massive amounts of vitamins they put in it. In fact, it is very harmful to your body if you overdose on too many fat-soluble vitamins.


----------



## WesternRider88

^^ that's very interesting. I always thought vitamin B helped give you more energy.


----------



## VanillaBean

Had an awesome show today! Second show with Grace, and we came 6th out of 17. Not too bad. Love my horse ♥


----------



## beau159

Boom. One more reply!


----------



## BlueDiamonds218

Hopefully i get a call tomorrow saying i got the job!


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Good luck!! 

I had a great weekend!!!


----------



## ilovepets

me too!!!!

i gave 4 birds a good home, paid extra for the adoption fee (my choice) and i donated bird seed for the ones i couldnt take home 

i need names


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Tweety, mango, jewel, Mandy. 

The middle two are the names of my friends' parakeets. I came up with the first and last :wink: :lol:


----------



## BlueDiamonds218

Tequila, and Rum


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Oh. Now I see the pics. Ok. New names. 

S/He reminds me of cotton candy. Go with that what you will  

Mango. It works for him/her . 

Really pretty!!! Sky (skai)? S/He reminds me of that. 

Perry(short for periwinkle?) 

I don't know. I'm just shooting ideas here


----------



## tempest

My first thought was Polly, Wholly, Doodle, and Day.

But now I'm thinking that the bird in the third picture you posted, the one with the white head and body with light blue patches should be named Ice or Hedwig.


----------



## ilovepets

i was thinking bowie/ buddy for the first one. he is so gentile and sweet and reminds me of the porcupine from 'open season' that says "buddy"


----------



## BlueDiamonds218

Looks like I got the job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Yay!!! Congrats!! 

I went shopping today. Got some new facial strips things or whatever. They look pretty hilarious on my face. If ya'll want a pic I'll post one


----------



## WesternRider88

Post the pic. :grin::grin:


My horse Blazer was limping today when I took him out to ride.  But I think it's just a stone bruise. We'll see, maybe it'll be better tomorrow.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

So ready for Saturday, college football starts!


----------



## WesternRider88

My horse isn't doing very well today. He's limping so badly he's practically lame. 

But my farrier is coming tomorrow because he's 99% sure it's an abscess so he going to come and drain it. And maybe put shoes on him.


----------



## ilovepets

i hope he gets better!!


----------



## BlueDiamonds218

Having a great time at rollag and rode blue through the park even with all the noisy commotion! She was scared of the small engines making poofing sounds but stood her ground and was brave. Have had many comments on how she is so beautiful with her bling. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

Good for her.

I'm beginning to think that the tv show M*A*S*H has got to have the best example of acting this world has ever seen. So many times they were improvising in that show. And the emotion that was present when their old CO Henry Blake was killed off was true emotion. When Blake's actor left the show never told the cast that he was leaving and he was such a loved person that when the director handed Radar the note saying that Henry Blake had been killed, the cast was honestly heart broken because they loved the man that much.


----------



## WesternRider88

the farrier came today and found a rock in his hoof where the frog grew over it a little. So I'm going to keep soaking it, putting the sugardine and wrapping his hoof then he's going to come back in a couple days to see how he's doing.  I'm so glad we found the problem.


----------



## tempest

Whoa. Ouch. I'd be limping too.

I really should learn to not pick arguments with people who are die-hard believers in something. Especially if I know that they won't even bother to try to see the other person's side.

You'd think I would learn.


----------



## tempest

I mean, more often then not you are more likely to get someone to agree with you if you understand why they think they way the do. Instead of just refuting everything they say without actually listening to them.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Hope your horse is ok WR! I too, aren't feeling that good. There's a bug going around and i've seem to have caught it. Having a bad immune system is no fun.


----------



## WesternRider88

^^Thanks, he's all better now. He runs around like crazy so I know he's not in any more pain lol. 

But I hope you get better soon, being sick stinks!


----------



## ilovepets

ya know what those holes are?? Hoof prints from galloping back and fourth!!



who couldnt resist riding fast from here to that far sandy spot in the left distance????


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Wow great area you have there!!!


----------



## ilovepets

I will be posting more tomorrow in the trail riding section 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88

^^I know I wouldn't be able to resist galloping there! It's so fun!!


----------



## ilovepets

not to mention the sound of the hooves going through the sand, especially when they go into the super gallop!!


----------



## BlueDiamonds218

First day of work and so far its been good! Start my official training on friday!


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

First day of school yesterday. It went soooo good!!! Other than finding out the night before that I had to read five short stories and find study questions for each one before class the next morning. And getting slightly lost for two of my classes. But other than that It went really well!!

Congrats, blue diamond!!


----------



## ilovepets

last night was my last summer vacation night to sleep it and what happened?? my new cat decided to sleep on my bed a few times and then one of the birds had a night fright and was flapping around and then the cat came back on my bed and i was wide awake and then i had disturbing dreams and woke up with my mouth wide open and drool every where!! i was expecting to sleep like a baby and sleep in -___-


----------



## tempest

Not when you have pets around, especially cats.

I'm beginning to think that maybe Razz was my new heart horse (I had one before but she died seven years ago). Even though I started working with a new horse who is great and nice I miss working with Razz so much, and even more than that, I miss her.


----------



## ilovepets

its hard to be in a good mood with people when you are very very very mad at them and they dont seem care about the reason you are mad at them...


----------



## BlueDiamonds218

Back to work.....blahhhhh. At least i only work for 4 hours each day.


----------



## tempest

You know you're really tired when someone asks you what 8 x 4 is and you can't figure it out.

This also reminds me of a time when I hadn't gotten any sleep for 36 hours and as a result it took me 3 hours to do half of a "Very Easy" Sudoku, one that under normal circumstances I would have finished in 15 minutes tops.

Ah, the joys and perils of not getting enough quality sleep.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

I've never been able to solve a sudoku....I don't understand it!!! Lol now I feel (and sound) stupid!


----------



## WesternRider88

^^Me too, I can never solve them!!


----------



## tempest

It just takes practice. Some people are naturally better at them than others are. It's how our brains are programmed. Don't feel bad.


----------



## WesternRider88

Yeah, like my brother! He solves those things like it's nothing.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I'm glad to be feeling better, I hate sinus infections. Sunday I had a terrible headache and stayed in bed all day long.


----------



## pbeebs

bored bored bored...
overwhelming myself with larry trocha youtubes and all I want to try :-|:lol:


----------



## tempest

I was in the third grade. I don't remember what we were studying but I remember that our principal came into the room looking like he was about to cry and told us that there was something we had to see. I remember staring at the TV screen, watching the news report. I didn't quite understand what I was watching or what the importance of it was, or even why everyone was upset. It wasn't until my parents explained to me what happened that I understood.

Never forget the sacrifice that people made that day in order to try to save the lives of other. Never forget.


----------



## WesternRider88

Going riding today! Yay!


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Remembering all those who died 12 years ago today. I was two years old when it happened. My cousin was born ten days later.

Prayers to all those families who lost their loved ones.


----------



## WesternRider88

Yeah I was two also, and my brother was six. It's so sad for the people who lost friends and family.


----------



## Zexious

I was 9. (It was 12 years ago, right?) It's crazy...


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

yeah twelve years...and i only know that because i know how old i am now...and because i saw it on the news today.

I just can't come to terms with how Al Qaeda could do such a horrific thing....even Osama Bin Laden had a family too....what if it was his family that he lost in a terrorist act?

prayers for the families.


----------



## ilovepets

i think i was like 5 or 6? i was too young to remember


----------



## BlueDiamonds218

Two more days of work and ill be loading blue and going to a friends barn to ride in her arena do some jumps and go for a trail ride!


----------



## Wild Heart

Twelve years ago. 

I can still see the images on the TV fresh in my mind. I was 7 years old, going to turn 8 in about a week. 

I remember asking my mother what scary movie she was watching and her turn to me and say "Honey, this isn't a movie."


----------



## tempest

Reminds me of myself when I was little.


----------



## ilovepets

one of my adopted parakeets talks  its just gibberish though


----------



## WesternRider88

Aww, that's cute.  Even if it is gibberish.


----------



## Bagheera

You should teach it to say funny things.


----------



## ilovepets

Brds only learn to talk when they are not with other birds. What she is saying, which is mostly gibberish, is just from her last home and she now mostly sings because she has been exposed to other birds. I am just trying to repeat they thinks that I know she has said and she seems to be interested when I talk to her so it might work 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88

you should play a recording of a horse neighing and maybe it will neigh.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tempest

This parrot makes me smile.


----------



## ilovepets

that was so cute 

i like these two...






and this Grey is amazing with the phone conversation he mimics!! simply amazing animals!


----------



## ilovepets

and some sun rise pics- the first of the school year when i actually see them in the morning!!


----------



## ilovepets

some other pics 

this one is similar to the second one even though they were taken about a year or so apart 




some current ones. i have been trying to get a good pic of the moon, but its so hard to so with a not so good camera 




reminds me of oranges and fruit!!


camera fail of the moon -__-


another fail of a clear pic of the orange moon


----------



## ilovepets

and an "inspirational" pic from last winter


----------



## tempest

Bagheera, your username wouldn't happen to have been influenced by the story The Jungle Book now would it?


----------



## LadyNeigh

taking this "fun show" way to seriously.

way too determined in win tack and turnout.

you know that feeling of saddle soap and water on your hands for too long??

yeah.


----------



## Clydesdales

Ilovepets your photos are awesome !


----------



## ilovepets

thank you  i hope to bring my camera when i ride tomorrow so i can get some fall pics!


----------



## Clydesdales

Post them if you do I'd love to see them.
What sort of camera do you have?
I love photography.


----------



## ilovepets

Nikon cool pix s9100. When I have the money in the future I want to get a better camera with a manual focus because this one isn't great half the time. I also wish to find one that takes a picture of the moon how it is, not like how my current one lightens the picture and ruins it. I want to be a photographer or at least do it for fun on the side 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clydesdales

I'd love to be a photographer as a hobbie in the future.
I have fuji fine pix s200 exr it has auto or manual focusing on it.
It takes crystal clear photos until night time then need either a big torch or a external flash.
Which is annoying because our horses look so pretty at dusk.


----------



## Chokolate

My photography is similar to sticking needles in your eyes, but I love looking at other people's work! Please please please post some more photos!


----------



## WesternRider88

I rode my mule today over some small jumps, maybe a foot tall, and he did great! I'm so happy, he actually kind of enjoys it.


----------



## ilovepets

Chokolate said:


> My photography is similar to sticking needles in your eyes, but I love looking at other people's work! Please please please post some more photos!


i have some trail pics and pics of Angel in the pictures section


----------



## Chokolate

You have a mule? 0.0 I want a mule!


I'll go find em, ilovepets


----------



## Chokolate

I had a mule on minecraft called Mulie...then she died ;(

Nice pics, ilovepets, I posted on your thread.


----------



## horseNpony

Ive alwys wanted to ride a mule, whats it like?

I got mules on minecraft too, i tend to go overboard with horses, like i play with friends and while they are building im making paddocks for my 20 horses


----------



## WesternRider88

It's fun to have a mule! They're sure-footed and they have cute floppy ears hahaha. Mine loves to get attention and go out in the mountains, but I'm sure a lot of them do. :smile: Here are some picture of my mule, his name is Pete. There aren't an pics of him with his summer coat though, he get's super slick and shiny in summer. :smile:

Pete the horse


----------



## Bagheera

Thought I'd add a post since I haven't in a while.

I bought a Pictus Catfish today. He's pretty neat! I named him Mister Fish due to a lack of creativity and having already named the rest of my fish in a ridiculous fashion.


----------



## ilovepets

i have always wanted to ride a mule, dont know why, just do  are their gaits the same as a horses?


----------



## WesternRider88

yup! I always thought they would be more bouncy, but not at all, he's actually pretty smooth! Unless you get a gaited mule, that would be pretty neat. :grin:

And I just put a couple mule decals on my window several minutes ago. This guy I know from the place I volunteer at gave them to me since he knows I have a mule so I thought, "why not put them on my window" haha. Here's a picture just because.  Sorry it's so dark, my room isn't that dark but since it's really bright outside my camera gets all weird.


----------



## ilovepets

forget the mule decals!! looks at that mountain!!! O__O i bet its bigger than i looks.... i want to come over your house and riiiiiiddddee :O


----------



## horseNpony

Your mule is gorgeous! Gaited mules, now thats new to me, never heard of gaited mules  and those mountains are beautiful, were i ride all we have is a big open space and a tiny bit of bush.


----------



## WesternRider88

Thanks! I love that mountain, it's the prettiest mountain out here and our house faces it! I can take some more pictures of the other mountains tomorrow, since it's dark outside right now lol. My 77 year old neighbor actually hiked that mountain and it took her nine hours, one way.

Ilovepets, I wish you could come here! I really need a riding buddy that would want to ride all day and isn't afraid to go fast. :grin:

I found this cool video of extreme mules.


----------



## Chokolate

I want a horse and some property with a big hill like that one, and a horse (and a mule!) and a riding buddy that lives next door. And a nice arena and wooden barn, and some beautiful trails through the bush...

*le sigh* dreams...

That was an awesome video, Western


----------



## WesternRider88

Here are some pictures.  I love taking pictures. I'm thinking of taking my camera with me next time we ride so I can take some pictures of the cows. But anyway, we are literally surrounded by mountains. The first one is mountains way in the distance and the last picture is the mountain that's behind our house.


----------



## Ale

Random comment: I am getting my first horse this week! ;D


----------



## Ale

1672 pages, holycrow!!!


----------



## Chokolate

Ooooh how exciting Ale! We need lots of pictures


----------



## Zexious

Congrats, Ale~


----------



## WesternRider88

Congrats! Pictures are a must lol.


----------



## ilovepets

WesternRider88 said:


> .
> 
> Ilovepets, I wish you could come here! I really need a riding buddy that would want to ride all day and isn't afraid to go fast. :grin:


I love riding f
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepets

WesternRider88 said:


> .
> 
> Ilovepets, I wish you could come here! I really need a riding buddy that would want to ride all day and isn't afraid to go fast. :grin:


I love riding for a long time and i love love love going fast!!! We could race 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepets

WesternRider88 said:


> Here are some pictures.  I love taking pictures. I'm thinking of taking my camera with me next time we ride so I can take some pictures of the cows. But anyway, we are literally surrounded by mountains. The first one is mountains way in the distance and the last picture is the mountain that's behind our house.


Thats is so pretty!! How far out of town are you? I can't imagine buying hay, it must be a long trip!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale

Of course there will be pictures.
Ten thousand two hundred bizillion pictures lol.


----------



## WesternRider88

We are about 17 miles out of town, it's not too far, it take about 20 minutes to drive to town. And we usually buy about 38 bales at a time so it lasts for a long time.


----------



## Ale

Revision... Dixie won't be coming home tomorrow. She was trampling through her pasture today and hurt herself. Vet came out, took an ultra-sound and come to find out, she sprained a ligament. No trailing for a week, so that means I have to wait. We rescheduled for her to come home on the 14th when it works best for the both of us.


----------



## ilovepets

That is still quite a trip to gwtto town!! If I ever go to AZ I will come and ride 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88

Poor little baby horse LOL


----------



## ilovepets

i have seen that video before!


----------



## Ale

*prances around*


----------



## tempest

I'm going to be tested on the material below and I thought it was interesting enough to share. Below is a list of time periods and the classical (or mythological depending on your viewpoint) texts that came out of that time.

3300-2000 BC: Early Bronze Age (Mesopotamian and Egyptian)

2000-1550 BC: Middle Bronze Age (Mesopotamian and Egyptian)

1550-1050 BC: Late Bronze Age (Mesopotamian, Egyptian, Hittite, Ugarite, and Greek Mycenaean)

1050-750 BC: Iron Age or Greek "Dark Ages" (Mesopotamian, Egyptian, no Greek writing just epic oral tradition, Hebrew Bible traditions beginning to form)

750-480 BC: Greek Archaic Period (Homer, Hesiod, Homeric Hymns)

539-333 BC: Persian Empire (Hebrew Bible traditions consolidated)

480 (Persian War)-323 BC: Classical Period (Greek tragedies, Herodotos, Plato)

323-31 BC: Hellenistic Period (Apollonios Rhodios; Library of Alexandria)

31 BC-476 AD (Fall of Roman Empire, beginning of Byzantine Empire)-1453 AD: Roman (Cicero, Ovid, Virgil, Phil of Byblos, Apollodorus, Plutarch, Apuleius)


----------



## ilovepets

*yawn* i feel like i am school.....


:lol:


----------



## tempest

So, if a girl asks a guy out. The girl should pay, right?


----------



## ilovepets

haha.. nope... it happened to me in a dream and i was pretty mad XD


----------



## tempest

50 Things You Will Never Be Able To Forget

Nostalgic good memories. Good times. Seemingly simpler times.


----------



## ilovepets

A lot of those are relatable!! Thank for posting  brings back memories~
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equine24

Oh sometimes I feel like I work harder on the weekends. Laundry, Mow the lawn, run to the store. Cook dinner, still have to give the kid a bath and read.
But the weather was very nice for all of this today.


----------



## ilovepets

today i some how: worked 2 hours at the barn, read over 100 pages to finish a book for tomorrow, took a shower, added a typed page to my senior paper, wrote a lab report... all while taking care of all the animals 

it might be the "unexperienced in real life" side of me talking, but i can't wait to have a job get PAID and NOT be in school :lol:


----------



## tempest

Hmmm. I don't think it's a win-win for any option (work vs school), each has their big pros and cons.

One of my favorite songs of all time. That's right any man of mine better follow this policy. :lol:


----------



## Zexious

Haha, oh Shania Twain!! <3 In my younger years (spoken like an old person?) I was a big fan of country. I kind of grew out of it... But I can certainly still appreciate it!

<3 Haha, I'll have to play this for boyfriend xD


----------



## tempest

I just need to vent a moment.

My parents loaned one of my dresses out to my sibling's friend without my permission. And then didn't tell me about afterwards either (this was about two weeks ago). I found out through closer examination of pictures that were taken. Their excuse "Well, you weren't online, so I just made the call that you would say yes."

Well, let's see. If I'm not at my computer there are other ways to get a hold of me. Such as, oh I don't know, that cell phone you gave me when I turned 16? You could have called! Sheesh. And yes, you're right, I would have said yes to her borrowing my dress (as long as she didn't damage it, I love that dress. It's one of the few that I like). But the fact remains, you DID NOT ASK MY PERMISSION and you DID NOT TELL ME ABOUT IT AFTERWARDS! That's what I'm angry about. How do I know you aren't just loaning my clothes out to anyone who wants to wear my clothes or is "need" of something?

Way to break my trust.

Ugh, I probably sounded like a spoiled brat, but it really irritates me when people don't ask my permission to use my things and it's even worse if they don't tell me about afterwards either.


----------



## Ale

tempest said:


> I just need to vent a moment.
> 
> My parents loaned one of my dresses out to my sibling's friend without my permission. And then didn't tell me about afterwards either (this was about two weeks ago). I found out through closer examination of pictures that were taken. Their excuse "Well, you weren't online, so I just made the call that you would say yes."
> 
> Well, let's see. If I'm not at my computer there are other ways to get a hold of me. Such as, oh I don't know, that cell phone you gave me when I turned 16? You could have called! Sheesh. And yes, you're right, I would have said yes to her borrowing my dress (as long as she didn't damage it, I love that dress. It's one of the few that I like). But the fact remains, you DID NOT ASK MY PERMISSION and you DID NOT TELL ME ABOUT IT AFTERWARDS! That's what I'm angry about. How do I know you aren't just loaning my clothes out to anyone who wants to wear my clothes or is "need" of something?
> 
> Way to break my trust.
> 
> Ugh, I probably sounded like a spoiled brat, but it really irritates me when people don't ask my permission to use my things and it's even worse if they don't tell me about afterwards either.


I completely agree with you and no, you do not sound like a spoiled brat in the least. In fact, I feel the same way when people take things of mine without my permission! My sister tends to do this to me all the time. She blames me for taking her clothing, when I rarely do. But when she takes mine and I say something; its no big deal to her. Half the time I get my clothing back with holes or I never get it back, because she claims it went missing >> I know exactly how you feel!


----------



## Zexious

^Part of me wants to agree with you. They should have asked. It doesn't matter what they were borrowing, and who it is, they should have the decency to ask you if it is alright to loan out something that belongs to you.

On the other hand... it is just a dress. xD I wouldn't lose too much sleep over it.


----------



## Ale

Yeah don't lose sleep over it, but remind them that next time they should really ask before borrowing something that belongs to you. I just started locking my door when I leave the house to try to prevent unwarranted borrowing from happening.


----------



## tempest

Oh, I'm not losing sleep over it. I just needed to get some sleep to calm down a little. Like I said, it wasn't so much about what was loaned out it was the fact that they didn't ask and also didn't tell me afterwards.

I feel a lot better now. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Stilton

My sister "borrows" my clothing all the time without asking! It is really annoying.


----------



## LadyNeigh

hehe well we've just had a shipment of waterproofs for testing arrive...and its brought a shipment of wet weather as well *using what brain power i have to send it over to austrailia*


----------



## Ale

The last thing my sister borrowed was my Greatful Dead sweatshirt. Now there's a decently sized hole in the front >.>


----------



## ilovepets

i dont share clothes, i feel like all other familys share clothes and it really freaks me out!! parents should not wear kids clothes and kids should not wear parents clothes


----------



## Ale

ilovepets said:


> i dont share clothes, i feel like all other familys share clothes and it really freaks me out!! parents should not wear kids clothes and kids should not wear parents clothes


I think most of us here are talking about sharing clothing with our siblings. Not with our parents tehehe


----------



## WesternRider88

Well I have a brother so I don't have to worry about other people using my clothes. hehe


----------



## ilovepets

Ale said:


> I think most of us here are talking about sharing clothing with our siblings. Not with our parents tehehe


I do know of people who share clothes with their parents :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepets

Ok I have to vent a moment...

Anyone else dealing with people that they are getting fed up with? Like selfishness or just having things rubbed their face while you struggle (for the lack of a better word)? Ok I might rant about little things that make my day crappy, but I don't need the opposite of my crappy day rubbed in my face continuously.... Anyone deal with that a lot?
Another thing is the small selfish things. It's like if you wanted a half years worth of bags of shavings and the person won't give them to you because they want to throw them out instead. It's a simlar concept to my senario but on a smaller scale and not with shavings. Just selfish though, and apparently not wanting to buy "shavings"- even though they have some that they are going to throw out- is my fault. It's the little thing in life that really bother me to no end
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

In the spirit of my favorite holiday.


----------



## WesternRider88

I have some pictures again! :grin: Of wild horses. There aren't too many because my Dad took these pictures and they all came out blurry. -_- But there are a few ok-ish ones. The white/grey one is the stallion. And I'm in love with the little foal! He is just too cute.


----------



## WesternRider88

And since I had 11 pictures I had to add this last one to another post.


----------



## Chokolate

Lovely pics! I wanna see brumbies sooo bad, but I haven't seen any yet!

One day...


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

I galloped today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Soooooooooooooooo fuuuuuuuuunnnnnnn!!!!!!!!! 

I also practiced barrels for the first time with Toby. He didn't do great, but since I'm guessing it was his first time he did really well.


----------



## ilovepets

i loooove galloping!!!!!!!!! woop woop!!


----------



## Zexious

I already told you congrats, but here's another from me! <3


----------



## ilovepets

for anyone who doesnt get to see this in the fall~ here are some MA trees


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Oh, here's a pic from our barrel racing. It's only at a trot (canter on the home stretch) but here it is!


----------



## Zexious

Nice! You two look great!


----------



## Chokolate

Lovely pictures, everyone!

May I make a request? Can we please fix the spelling error in the title (replys to replies) It's driving me nuts.

Carry on!


----------



## Ale

Chokolate said:


> Lovely pictures, everyone!
> 
> May I make a request? Can we please fix the spelling error in the title (replys to replies) It's driving me nuts.
> 
> Carry on!


Out of all of the times that I have posted to this thread, I never noticed it until you mentioned something. Hahaha. Shows how much I pay attention


----------



## ilovepets

Ale, what is your avatar a picture of?


----------



## Ale

ilovepets said:


> Ale, what is your avatar a picture of?


John Marston and an undead horse from Red Dead Redemption: Undead Nightmare.


----------



## ilovepets

never heard of it


----------



## WesternRider88

lol, neither have I.


----------



## Ale

Ohhh dear. You need to play it!!


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

It snowed! It's melting now...I'm really happy about that!!! But I got a cute picture of Toby before it melted!

Edit: sorry it's sideways!!


----------



## Ale

Beautiful picture. I fixed it for you


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Thanks! Cool! I've never been very adept at this whole computer/ipad thing


----------



## Ale

Oh not a problem. It took me like 30 seconds to do it  Once you learn how to do all of these things, you can do them without a second thought lol.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Haha! Well maybe your are one of those people blessed with technological knowledge....even though I've grown up with electronics....I still can barely figure out how to print a picture off the internet! I mean I can but it takes some time.....


----------



## Ale

Well if you ever need help, you are more then welcome to shoot me a message


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## Ale

*wiggles around*

Almost time for me to head home from work and watch American Horror Story *rubs hands together for some voodoo zombies*


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

*wiggles around*

Almost time for me to watch Avengers...for about the fifteenth time but it's just soooo good! Can't wait to see Thor 2!!!!


----------



## Ale

I think I saw that in theaters, but I cannot remember. I never saw the first Thor movie, so I can't be too excited for the second one. I am excited for Catching Fire to come out into theaters though!


----------



## LauraN

hiya guys, how many replies has this thread already got?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

Who really knows. Including this one I think it's 16,777 though.


----------



## Ale

Yeah 16k+ replies and 1678 pages. And counting!! You can tell how many posts are in a thread by looking at the right hand side of the most recent post


----------



## LauraN

oh, yeah duh. Silly me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale

Oh it's alright. I didn't realize it when I first started posting on the site either


----------



## tempest

I'm reading "The House of Hades" the latest installment of Rick Riordan's series The Heroes of Olympus! Yay!


----------



## ilovepets

worst trail ride ever today 



i drove the stallion again though


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I got a new camera ordered!! It's a Kodak Easyshare C195 and is red. I wanted a purple one but couldn't find one a decent price. I got the red one for only $52.99!! I can't wait to get it either.


----------



## LauraN

^ohhh, nice!! Speking of getting new things, i'm getting a new saddle soon!! Whoopdidooo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepets

just a random pic of the flock


----------



## Ale

I took Dixie on a small trail ride yesterday! She was wonderful, minus getting left behind by the other 3 horses on the trail and trying to trot her way back to them. No trotting for Dixie just yet!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I'm about to burst with excitement lol. My new camera will be arriving tomorrow!! :grin:


----------



## Ale

*wiggles for all of the excitement happening in this thread*


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

I had my first real fall yesterday. I was riding my friend's percheron/QH (16.2HH) bareback and I was trotting, and he went faster than I wanted, I clamped on, we rounded a corner, my reins were too long, and I was slipping and I was just like, "crap. I'm gonna fall. Oh well. I'll let go." And I rolled off. I have enough natural padding on my behind that it didn't hurt. My trainer said I was probably the first one to come off Indy. Yay. -_-

Oh well, I got my first fall over with and I didn't hurt so all is well


----------



## tempest

On the bright side Toby, at least you didn't fall off while you were getting on bareback. I know someone who fell off while she was mounting bareback on the most docile school horse in the barn. She went right off the other side.


----------



## WesternRider88

Toby, you're lucky haha! My first fall hurt like crazy, I got slammed into a railing. ;P

I wish I could ride a Percheron!


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

He's a great horse. He was like, "why are you on the ground? Dumb person."

I attached a picture. Luckily, I also had in like four coats so it didn't hurt! I also landed in a gopher hole, it needed flattening!!!


----------



## WesternRider88

Aww, he's a cutie. :smile:


----------



## Ale

Are you riding bareback in that photo?


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Yup! That's why I fell  I can sit bucks in a saddle, but bareback.....not so much 

Here, this pic is much better. He's so cute!!!!! (Excuse how marshamallow-y I look-it was like 20* outside!!)


----------



## ilovepets

he looks comfy bareback  (not like my appy! its like sitting on a fence rail!)


----------



## tempest

Well, in my celebration of the Marine Corps birthday on Sunday (10NOV) I completely forgot that it was also the anniversary of the sinking of the Edmund Fitzgerald.


----------



## tempest

Oh and in light of the start of deer hunting (rifle) season in my home state tomorrow (15NOV). Here are some traditional deer hunting songs from my home state. Enjoy!


----------



## Ale

I am sad that my hip is hurting again, so I couldn't go riding today


----------



## ilovepets

its getting so cold out :O winter is the reason why i am glad that i dont have horses  but i do work at a barn once a week..time to bring extra gloves!


----------



## Ale

Yeah, that's another reason I won't be able to ride too much, the freezing cold weather. Where Dixie is kept, its normally 10-15 degrees colder then where I actually live. I hate it


----------



## WesternRider88

It's freezing here too, and it's raining today.  Do your guy's horses get all hyped up in the cold? Not when you're riding but when you let them out of their stalls? Mine do, they roll then get up and run around bucking like crazy haha, it's kinda fun to watch them act crazy Lol.


----------



## Ale

Dixie normally gets excited in her stall because she has been stalled more often then the other three horses at the barn. But Fynn, one of the younger geldings does pretty much the same thing. He tries to bolt out of his stall and the barn. Once he's inside of the pasture, he bolts and bucks and kicks and rolls like a wild man. I think he rolls so much in the winter because of the blanket


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Haha yeah!!! Toby's been trying to escape from his pasture! He's escaped twice. The first time he just looked around for some food, and was grazing. The second time (when it was colder) he galloped all over!!!! Silly guy


----------



## tempest




----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Love it!!! I think Mulan is my fav Disney movie!!!


----------



## ilovepets

i never understood how everyone loves mulan. maybe i just wants much a of a disney movie person  i did like jungle book though!


----------



## ilovepets

i want turkey!!!!


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Warning-super random stupid question about to be asked!!!! 

Ok, I was thinking today (remember, your mind is like a dangerous neighborhood-never go in there alone  talk to someone ) and I came up with a really weird question. 

Have you ever heard of a horse being allergic to hay?? 

Ok sorry for the weird question


----------



## tempest

No, I haven't, but I don't doubt it's possible.


----------



## ilovepets

i have heard of a horse that was allergic to cats


----------



## Ale

I am sure that many animals like humans can have a variety of allergies :3


----------



## WesternRider88

I haven't heard of any horse being allergic to hay, but I've seen them be allergic to the dust in the hay.


----------



## ilovepets

i want to share some of the recent sun rises at my house


----------



## Ale

Wow, those are beautiful shots!!


----------



## ilovepets

yesterday i made 83 checkerboard sugar cookies  it was only one batch too! they are soooooo good!!

(not mine, but mine look similar. they are so cool)


----------



## WesternRider88

^^How did you make those?


----------



## ilovepets

magic!! ok, not really

there are a few ways to cut the dough. you usally measure it, but i just did it my own way and they came out fine  i think we have a recipe section on here… i will post it there


----------



## Ale

Mine would turn out tie-dye looking XD


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

After having a week off I got back on my horses today... 5 rides later and I'm dead. Soooo sore.


----------



## Ale

I love being sore after not riding for a while. It means a job well done.


----------



## ilovepets

Me too! I love it and I hate it 

I mainly ride western and I do a little bit of English at the barn I work at. It's been 2 weeks since I have gone western, I should be riding tommorrow and its going to be so weird!!! O___o
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale

Hehehe. It's a love and hate relationship, I suppose  
I rode on Sunday, but not for that long because after doing plumbing and repairing the broken fence, we only had one hour of daylight left to ride. I normally ride Western, but lately with Dixie, I have been trying my hand at English. The first time I tried it on Sally, I wasn't a huge fan. But I was willing to try it and learn it to see if I could really judge my like/dislike for it. A few weeks back, I tried English with Dixie and I really enjoyed it. We even trotted together, which I never did with an English saddle before. Let me tell you, my legs were sore after that because we started off with a slow, sitting trot to begin with. I cannot wait to try more English trotting and riding :3


----------



## ilovepets

i am western at heart and i love it much more, but now that i have ben doing english just as often as western, i am not hating it as much. i think its because if i put an english saddle on my horse, its just weird and my knees are not where they should be (hight withers and odd saddle pad) and on the horses at the barn, i sit comfortably. i just hate when the leather from the stirrups pinches my leg- ow!! i like you the horn saves me from sliding onto the neck if something happens  better to get a horn in the stomach than to fall of the neck and get trampled!


----------



## tempest

Warning: Some foul language.


----------



## ilovepets

That was so funny!!! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88

^^That was so funny!! Lol


----------



## tempest

I'm going to say "Pre sent." every time someone calls my name for roll call from now on.

On a more depressing note. My nose may or may not be broken. At first I didn't think it was broken but it seems to be swelling a little more now. I guess I'll find out within 48 hours.


----------



## ilovepets

i thought this one was even funnier 


(foul language)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHG_Gv_zLY4


----------



## WesternRider88

Haha, that was funny too.


----------



## aofarrell2

Ale said:


> I love being sore after not riding for a while. It means a job well done.


There's something about being sore - no pain no gain. You know you've been doing something, something beyond what your body is normally used to or fit for, sorta pushed yourself I guess.

Just found this thread. It's always good for a forum to have a general chat thread where everything goes. I call the ones I start the gibberish thread 

You'll get to a million replys someday!


----------



## WesternRider88

It's so cold here today, I hate cold.


----------



## tempest

Congratulations on making it to the Rose Bowl, Michigan State. Good luck and you better win.


----------



## WesternRider88

I know absolutely nothing about sports. hahaha! Unless, of course, it has to do with horses.


----------



## aofarrell2

WesternRider88 said:


> I know absolutely nothing about sports. hahaha! Unless, of course, it has to do with horses.


Lol same here!

I don't understand why people get all worked up over football, and other sports like that...


----------



## tempest

Normally I don't but I do make a few exceptions here and there.

Tonight my cat successfully scared me enough to increase my heart rate and make me shout. When I was told that I needed to make sure I got my cardio up at least a few times a week, I don't think that was what the person meant. But I think it counts.


----------



## LauraN

You americans are weird ! Football has nothing to do with smashing into other people...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

Haha. In America it does. Futbol doesn't though. :lol:


----------



## aofarrell2

Anyone got snow?

Lol. Hardly got any snow, I'm worried it's gonna be a dry year. Next year will be the 4th year of drought, past 2 have been severe. It's really hurting, and the dust is starting to blow even now with snow on the ground.


----------



## WesternRider88

Not me, it doesn't really snow that much here. In April it usually snows like half and inch just enough to cover the ground but then it's gone the next day lol. We usually get lots of hail though in January-April.


----------



## ilovepets

i just can't imagine snow or hail in AZ :shock: weird…...


----------



## WesternRider88

Yeah, it all depends on the elevation too. Some cities are sea level here so they stay warmer than where I'm at. I'm not sure about the elevation where I am but I think it's it's somewhere around 2,000-3,000 feet above sea level. The coldest we've had is about 12 degrees, maybe colder, that was from last year. But I'm sure it gets colder where you are. :smile:


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Toby has reached an all time laziness low  today I caught him lying down eating hay from a pile on the ground. He was just laying in front of it chomping away  Goofy horse!


----------



## aofarrell2

Got 4 inches of snow here and below zero temps... I hate handmilking cows when it gets this cold, in a barn but no heater. Brrr....

Had a heck of a time starting the old Ford truck the other day, -12*F out and it took me 3 batteries, a battery charger, half a can of starting fluid, and a extreme amount of patience, and it came to life


----------



## ilovepets

in all seriousness…. who hand milks cows these days?! :lol:


----------



## aofarrell2

ilovepets said:


> in all seriousness…. who hand milks cows these days?! :lol:


I do. Lol. Not for much longer, and it is far from being my favourite thing to do...


----------



## Zexious

Hi, friends 8D


----------



## equine24

I'm going to say it......I miss Christmas. I hate winter after all the decorations are down. The house looks bare and nothing else to look forward to during the winter. Is it spring yet?


----------



## aofarrell2

equine24 said:


> I'm going to say it......I miss Christmas. I hate winter after all the decorations are down. The house looks bare and nothing else to look forward to during the winter. Is it spring yet?


Nope not yet unfortunately. I can't wait for the green grass.. I miss it SOOO much.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

If you guys miss Christmas so much, here's some Christmas music to get you back into the spirit! (It's me and my boyfriend performing haha)


----------



## equine24

very nice, that did help.


----------



## tempest

First college snow day ever!!!!!!


----------



## ilovepets

i love your avatar 


2 more birds to tame!!



annnnd… some sun rays shooting out of the clouds (i forget if i shared this pics before)


----------



## tempest

Thanks.

Budgies I assume? My friend used to have two. Are they not tame already?

My roommate didn't know that you couldn't put metal in the microwave. The microwave looks toasted on the inside and is out of commission until further notice. It has been an interesting day.


----------



## ilovepets

haha thats funny 

they are budgies! i have 6 that come out on the trees now, out of them, 2 need more training. but i have 2 that don't come out at all and i need to train them


----------



## Ale

I never owned birds before :3


----------



## WesternRider88

Neither have I. Mostly because my parents and brother think they're too noisy.


----------



## Walkamile

Mmmmmm.....enjoying the delicious aroma of my chicken cacciatore cooking in the slow cooker!


----------



## tempest

Have you ever just reflected on how your moods can change throughout the day? This is one of those days for me. It started out okay, became great, and now has hit a low part.

The toilet in my apartment is leaking again. I thought it was condensation but it has quickly turned into a flooding the bathroom situation. It's just awesome. And being a 90 year old building there is no drain in the middle of the floor to catch the water.


----------



## Ale

It's quite interesting for the amount of emotions we can feel during the course of a single day. Take this morning for example, I was in a **** poor mood. Tired and out of it and I just wanted to get under the covers. After a hot shower, a cup of coffee; I was ready to go. Now that its mid-afternoon and I've been at work for 4 hours, I am feeling the energy being sucked from my body and the feeling of doom that I still have 4 more hours to be trapped here. I am sure once I get home and get playing some Skyrim and watch The Coven, I will be golden again *endrant* lol.


----------



## Walkamile

Should go to bed, but can't seem to tear myself from HF!


----------



## WesternRider88

^^^That happens to me a lot lol!


----------



## aofarrell2

Walkamile said:


> Should go to bed, but can't seem to tear myself from HF!


Should go to bed, but can't because I need to study for school the next day and it's 11PM. Lol. That's me most nights...


----------



## ilovepets

helloooo weekend!! can't wait to go to the barn! XD


----------



## ilovepets

so here is a really lame pun joke that i made up….


the other day me and my friend were outside in 1* weather and I'm just like "i just want to lay on Angels back under her blanket". Angel has tall withers and really isn't that comfortable. then my friend was like "well have fun if she rolls." me-"it will be death by withers!…. you will have to go on, wither, without me." :lol:


----------



## tempest

Haha. That's a good one. It reminded me of a book I read recently. Have you read "Death by Bridle" by Abigail Keam?


----------



## ilovepets

no, I'm not a big reader. at least with books. i will and do spend much time reading about animals online though


----------



## ilovepets

we got wet snow the other day sooo.. i made a snow horse!
i wasn't too sure how to make the front legs


----------



## tempest

That's awesome! I love it!


----------



## ilovepets

Unfortunately I made a giant snow wheel and rolled it down the hill and it took the head off 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88

That looks really good! I wish I could make one but we don't get enough snow out here. The biggest snowman we've made was 1 1/2 feet tall, and we had to go gather snow from around the property haha.


----------



## ilovepets

Haha
You can take some of our snow! We are getting more this week -__-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

I wish we had more snow! If it's going to be negative degree weather, I'd at least like to be able to play in it! Haven't even gotten the sleds runnin this season.


----------



## ilovepets

We are going to be getting a sn
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepets

We are going to be getting a snow storm tonight and I am hoping for no school tomorrow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aofarrell2

We just got done with a snow storm and are heading into sub-zero temps <snort> I'm tired of this weather lol. Up down up down, it wears on a person. One day it's 55* out and that night it's -15*. Fahrenheit that is...

I couldn't get the big rig started (89 F350). Only time it has failed to start for me. Weird...


----------



## Walkamile

Getting about 10 inches of snow (at least that is what is predicted) at the moment. Hoping we aren't going to get any freezing rain any time soon. Would love to be able to go snow shoeing and actually enjoy the outdoors for a change. At least the temps has risen.

Hope we get through February fast, looking forward to spring!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Annnddd it's still snowing! Too bad there is still a layer of ice underneath this snow, I want to go snow riding!


----------



## Zexious

To my knowledge, it's stopped snowing here. I'm over this cold weather, and hope that when I'm able to ride the weather will be all happy and sunny for me xD

My shower has a skylight in it, I get the biggest kick out of it being covered with snow xD


----------



## jackboy

Snowed here in Oklahoma again tonight but as a person who loves snow I say bring it on


----------



## aofarrell2

Snowed again last night, but maybe a quarter of an inch... Turns cold again on Sunday according to the weatherman... I cant wait for spring!


----------



## ilovepets

we just got about 10 inches of snow the other day and there is more in the forecast 

i spent 5 hours working at the barn and riding this morning and now i am home and soooo tired…. why can't i remind myself that i am going to be this tired before i decide to put off that history project until the weekend!!!

on the bright side, i am riding again tomorrow


----------



## tempest




----------



## ilovepets

^ HAHAHAHA!!! that is so funny :lol:


----------



## aofarrell2

Has anyone seen the old spice commercials? Some of those are funny haha.


----------



## tempest

Like this one?


----------



## aofarrell2

^something like that haha.


----------



## ilovepets

does it get any cuter than this?!


----------



## aofarrell2

That's about as cute as it gets! Lol I like rabbits but wouldn't want to have one as a pet personally.


----------



## ilovepets

She's really sweet  she loves being cuddled... Shes actually lying on my stomach now while I pet her 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

Awwwwwww!


----------



## FaithFamilyHorses34

Hi


----------



## Chokolate

Hewwo


----------



## WesternRider88

I got some more pictures of the wild horses!  Of course I had a hundred of them so I had to only choose a few lol. I love how the dark grey one has a two tone tail.


----------



## WesternRider88

A couple more


----------



## ilovepets

Your so lucky that you have them practically in your back yard! I would go out and ride along side them 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

I'm becoming slightly jealous of you now.

I've been a member of this site for five years now. Wow.


----------



## speedy da fish

wild horses! wonderful 

In other news, I had a job interview today and it went really well!


----------



## tempest

That's awesome! What job was it for (if you don't mind answering)?


----------



## WesternRider88

@speedy da fish: That's great! 

@ilovepets I've ridden towards them but they usually just run away because they're scared of people. But there's this one stallion that's always alone and I can hand feed him. It's so fun!


----------



## speedy da fish

@tempest - It is a groom job! Riding/ schooling/ breaking and general yard duties  A live in job and I can take my horse if I get it.


----------



## tempest

Nice! Sounds like my dream job.


----------



## speedy da fish

Yes! Mine too. So I am hopeful for this one.


----------



## WesternRider88

I'd love to have a job like that. :grin:


----------



## ilovepets

sounds kind of like my barn job: clean stalls/ride a horse or 3/ drive/ misc tasks. it is GREAT!! i love driving the stallion and riding all of the different horses


----------



## speedy da fish

Fantastic! Driving looks like so much fun but I have never done it, not yet anyway  I am still anxious for a reply. Hopefully in the next few days.


----------



## ilovepets

it is a lot of fun!! a little bumpy driving in the field, but worth it. the stallion is very well trained and super easy to steer. the first time i drove him i was in shock because you would put the slightest pressure on one rein and he would be turning! he gets a little excited when you are driving toward the top of the hill because their are mares across the street, but once you check him back, he is fine


----------



## speedy da fish

I guess they need to be a little more sensitive to turning than riding horses! He is a good boy to carry on doing what he's asked with mares around


----------



## ilovepets

I cantered on him last week for the first time (I have cantered on other horses before) and it was fun. A little hard to sit to and I'm not a huge fan of flat saddles, but a canter is a canter! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

Yes, it is. And you have to start somewhere.

I have a question. I want Chinese for dinner but I also really want pizza. Which do you think I should go with?

And do any of you ever have really weird and consistent cravings? For some reason I'm always craving shrimp, even if I already had shrimp that day.


----------



## ilovepets

Sometime I go though periods of time always craving cheese 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jackboy

I could eat fried chicken everyday then of course I am a preacher lol


----------



## aofarrell2

jackboy said:


> I could eat fried chicken everyday then of course I am a preacher lol


IDK what it is with chicken, huh? Same thing here. As long as it isn't a tough old bird


----------



## tempest

Sometime last night, while I was asleep, I turned off one of my alarms. I wanted to observe the eclipse online (it was raining/snowing outside) and I set my alarm for 2:40 am so that I could see the moon during it's red stage. I woke up at 3:30 am and looked at my phone and saw that my 2:40 am alarm was turned off.

I don't know when this occurred. It was on when I went to sleep and I don't remember waking up and turning it off. It's a good thing I did not turn off the rest of my alarms. That would have been bad. I did try to see the moon on an online video but the links I could find weren't working. Oh well, not a big deal. Someone out there will have a video and some pictures.


----------



## aofarrell2

My folks called me at 2:30AM and told me to go look at it, so I got to see a lunar eclipse for the first time in my 18 years haha...


----------



## ilovepets

I got a phone call at 5:30 in the morning of my friend crying telling me that her horse coliced bad and needed to be put down. Angel taught me how to ride :'O RIP Angel
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

So sorry to hear that ilovepets! I've lost a couple horses and it's never easy, even if it's not 'your' horse. ((hugs)) 

I may or may not get to see my horses tomorrow. My brother was going to haul them down from where they are boarded now (3 1/2 hours away) to my friends' place that's about 30 minutes from where I am. But the weather is supposed to be nasty. Blowing snow and all. My brother is going to wait and see what it's like in the morning to make a decision. I haven't seen my two for about a year. Can't wait to give my gelding a hug!


----------



## jackboy

Got in my first dive of the season went down to 90ft water temp was 54 at 60ft a little cool bit was real refreshing felt great to get back in the water can't get my vid to upload arg!!


----------



## ilovepets

Scuba diving I am guessing... Sounds fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jackboy

Yes scuba I'm a rescue diver for our fire department but we go just for recreation and get to call it training


----------



## tempest

Cool, one day I'll go scuba diving. Until then, I'll stick to my rock climbing and rappelling though.


----------



## WesternRider88

How's everyone? I haven't been on here in forever. 

All the flowers are blooming.  I love the bright Spring colors. It's funny how the one plant with the purple flower is so thorny but the flower that blooms is super soft.


----------



## ilovepets

i love the cactus pics  that stick with the holes in it next to the cactus you could sell to bird owners… they make great perches


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

"Spring has sprung
the grass is riz'
i wonder where the birdies is?" -quote from my childhood

Love the flower pictures. Very pretty!


----------



## speedy da fish

WesternRider88 said:


> How's everyone? I haven't been on here in forever.
> 
> All the flowers are blooming.  I love the bright Spring colors. It's funny how the one plant with the purple flower is so thorny but the flower that blooms is super soft.


Beautiful! We have bluebells in our garden and the blossom is on the trees!


----------



## ilovepets

cute? YES!


----------



## ilovepets

found this on pintrest…


----------



## ilovepets

took me 2 days and a lot of ink!! (the parrot rescue i will be donating things to)


----------



## aofarrell2

Almost done with highschool... Maybe another month? Then I GRADUATE!!! haha I'm excited.

As far as swimming goes, years ago I completed a basic water rescue training course (applying to swimming pools only) and passed. Dunno where my certificate went though. Been years since I've gone swimming but I'm sure I'd remember everything.


----------



## ilovepets

you too? i have 3 weeks left of high school then i am OUT!!!


----------



## tempest

May the fourth be with you.


----------



## jewelsinnpink

SO I had a lesson yesterday and what happens I slide over her neck land on the jump not hurting anything but a bruise on my leg plus I am very sore, lets be real thank GOD I am not injured lol.


----------



## tempest




----------



## ilovepets

Is that a tile floor that they are riding on? I was watching it without sound...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

No, I don't think so. I'm not sure what it is. I thought it was typical arena footing with lights that made it look like that but it's obviously not lights. So I'm not sure.


----------



## tempest

I found out that one of my favorite mares at the barn is less than two weeks away from her due date! I can't wait for the baby! She makes such beautiful babies and she's such a sweet mare.


----------



## ilovepets

i love driving!  

me and Artie the morgan stallion


----------



## Ale

You're so lucky ilovepets! This summer I got invited to the local standardbred farm and the owners told me that they would do a few sulky lessons for free! I think that would be quite the experience to try it out and see what I think.

Thats a lovely picture of the two of you, btw <3


----------



## ilovepets

Thanks  it's really fun. Are you trying out the racing sulkies or a 2 wheeled cart like the one I am using?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale

You're welcome dear! And I believe that they are racing sulkies, since I am 99% sure its a standardbred racing farm/training center type of deal. I haven't had the chance to get over there yet, because they invited us to come visit before they mentioned the sulky lessons. What is the major difference between the racing sulky and a 2 wheeled cart?


----------



## ilovepets

Racing sulkies are the carts thar you sit with your legs straight and you just sit in a cart. I gave seen both at a horse show and the racing ones looked really fun 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

36 Things That Are Going To Make You Feel Ancient | News-Hound

33 Activities Under $10 That Will Keep Your Kids Busy All Summer | Lolery


----------



## Ale

ilovepets said:


> Racing sulkies are the carts thar you sit with your legs straight and you just sit in a cart. I gave seen both at a horse show and the racing ones looked really fun
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They are deff sulkies. 
Either way, it looks really awesome to learn how to drive.


----------



## ilovepets

riding Murray


----------



## Ale

I started playing Dead Island again!


----------



## smhorsleysr

Sounds like a storm is moving in here....


----------



## jackboy

Rained all day here off and on was pretty awesome for May. Really weird spring so far this year but I'm loving it


----------



## Ale

The rain better stay away this weekend!


----------



## ilovepets

Ugh I had my worst buck yesterday... I dont know what happened when I was off, I am pretty sure I went under the horse. I hit the horn hard on the way down and landed on my right side, kept sliding and ended up on my left side. Right into large wood chips -___-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sea

My hubby is being such a jerk arggghhhhh


----------



## jackboy

Still raining here I'm loving this weather so far it's hampering training but not my riding we rode all day in the rain today it was great


----------



## Ale

It's raining here too, which makes being sick all the more unbearable.


----------



## tempest

Rain does seem to put a darker perspective on some things.


----------



## Ale

It was pouring like no other last night and this morning and now that the afternoon has come around, the rain has ceased! The sun is out and its actually a little too warm out there for my sick self since I am already warm :3


----------



## tempest

I rode the Passage today, unintentionally. It was pretty cool. I was working with a horse who liked to throw temper tantrums and after one particularly bad tantrum that was the type of trot she was throwing at me.


----------



## Chokolate

I'm going riding tomorrow! Can't wait!


----------



## Ale

I am going riding Sunday and sometime during the week next week too!


----------



## ilovepets

its so hot and humid here!! you just walk or do something simple and your sweating


----------



## Ale

Oh my goodness, I know! I was at the barn at 7am to meet the farrier and I was sweating just standing there! Mucho grosso!


----------



## Chokolate

Here in Aus it's quite cold and brisk, not stopping my exchange sister and me exploring Sydney!!! I am missing horse riding though...not riding while she's here 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale

I am sorry you aren't able to horseback ride while your sister is there, Chokolate.

I went riding for most of the day on Sunday. I even galloped Dixie for the first time! It was amazing. She didn't want to stop though, which seems to me, that she hasn't done that under saddle in a while. It was so much fun though!


----------



## EquestrianEmily07

Hello All!

New to this forum


----------



## tempest

Hi. Welcome to the forum.

I had all but 1/2 inch of my hair cut off on Friday. Having hair this short is so strange. I've always been a long hair kind of person.


----------



## clumsychelsea

I recently cut my hair too, Tempest... I totally get the weirdness. I was so used to having hair down to my waist.

Spent the evening with my pony. Everyone keeps laughing because she follows me everywhere in the pasture. I guess it is kind of silly to people watching.


----------



## DocsPocoSanBar

I am enjoying the heat wave we are having! Better to enjoy it then complain about, especially when the dreaded white stuff will be here before I know it!


----------



## DreaMy

Heat wave... in Canada?!?!? Its 100+ in Arizona (almost 40 in C I think) So I escaped to Ireland for a couple weeks. Makes me miss my girl though. Everyone keeps telling me I should go on a trail ride here, they don't understand its not the same thing


----------



## tempest

Shhh!!!! DocsPoco, do not mention that stuff. It's like Beetlejuice, if you say it too many times it will come. :lol:


----------



## DocsPocoSanBar

It's been pushing 40C with the humidex here, our average highs are only 28-30C. It's on the verge of being TOO hot, but I vowed not to complain! Haha Tempest! I know, its horrible. I am not a fan of that season at all!


----------



## tempest

I'm ok with winter for the most part (I love the s-word, it's so pretty) but I hate the cold. Especially the cold in the state that I attend school in. Although, you live in Canada so I probably shouldn't be complaining. Haha


----------



## LadyNeigh

Flipping rain!! Its either been so hot working with the osses is hell, or so wet they refuse to work!! What is with this weather!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Working Maverick over more jumping combinations today! We're actually starting to get really good!


----------



## myhorseisthebest

What's this thread about?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

^Whatever you want it to be. It's just an attempt to get a thread to a million responses.


----------



## tempest

Muscle strains take forever to heal! Argh.


----------



## Blue

I'm sick and tired of summer! I want it to be fall!


----------



## jackboy

Summer has never got here in Oklahoma grass is still green and it's still raining this has to be the best summer on record


----------



## Blue

Sure, rub it in Jackboy. It was 102 today. Since it rained all night clear to about 10 this morning I have standing water EVERYWHERE! We need the rain, but can't we just have a little at a time? Lol. Winter will get here and I'll complain about being too cold!


----------



## tempest

I don't know about you guys but this year the seasons have been horrible. Bitter cold that lasts for months longer than normal, a flooded spring season that set back the farming season by a month at least, colder than normal summer temperatures, and then a drought in late summer.

I hope next year is better.


----------



## Blue

Its been weird thats for sure.


----------



## Ale

This summer hasn't really been summer at all. We go from burning hot days to days where you think you need a sweatshirt. There has been a lot of summer storms, which is normal. But the temps have sucked :{


----------



## ilovepets

for anyone who was wondering what a sunset on the maine coast looks like, this is what it looks like


----------



## Blue

Really beautiful! The colors are not that much different than here in Arizona.... just without the water!


----------



## Blue

Just a few of Arizona. Sorry the one with the Saguaro I can't seem to get it to cooperate.


----------



## ilovepets

pretty! i love the last one. my life goal it to get a sunset pic with a horse silhouette in it


----------



## tempest

Gorgeous. I love sunsets.


----------



## Blue

O my. that saguaro finally turned right!


----------



## Chokolate

Almost 17 000 posts! Only another 983 000 to go!


----------



## Blue

Piece o' cake!


----------



## tempest

All the time in the world. Haha


----------



## Blue

Hey! I found a job! helping at my vets office 3 days a week. I can't wait! I wanted to go to school but can't afford it. This is even better!


----------



## budley95

blue thats awesome! I hope you love it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBayMare

That sounds great Blue! I had a few part time jobs lined up for when I go back for school, but with the injuries from my accident I'm going to be hard pressed to keep up with a full course load much less even one part time job. I have no idea how I'm going to make ends meet if I can't work. I guess I'm going to have to go to financial aid and beg for more money since I can't even get my FWS in this condition. Hopefully I will be better enough by next semester that I can get back to work.


----------



## Blue

LITTLEBAYMARE I'm not familiar with your accident and injury, but I've had my share including a broken back. I hope all goes well for you and things improve.


----------



## LittleBayMare

Blue said:


> LITTLEBAYMARE I'm not familiar with your accident and injury, but I've had my share including a broken back. I hope all goes well for you and things improve.


Thanks. The horse got stung and bucked. I ended up with a t12 burst fracture in my spine and a broken foot from getting caught in the stirrup on the way down. The doctors think I should have a full recovery. I will be spending at least three months in a back brace though. :-( I went 12 years with several bad falls but no broken bones and no serious vet bills. Now I break my back and my mare stabs herself in the eye (2 different accidents) all in the same summer.


----------



## Blue

O dear. I'm glad you're expected to make a full recovery. As one who has been there, bucked off, fell on a rock, broken vertebra, I know what you're going through. Do what they say and you'll be back in the saddle before you know it.

How is your mare's eye?


----------



## gingerscout

came back on here in the first time in about 2 years, have been out of riding for a few years, and recently started again, man did I feel like an idiot out of place the first ride..LOL Good thing is I have a nice mare who is patient.. hope to get to ride more once I pick her up and bring her back next week


----------



## DreaMy

This thread has been open for close to 7 years, to be able to reach 1,000,000 in the next 7 we would have to average about 1 post every 5 minutes right?


----------



## clumsychelsea

^Interesting.... 

Been feeling down lately. It's hard fitting in to a new town where everybody already has their little "groups" set up. 

Went on a nice trail ride today though!


----------



## DreaMy

Sounds like high school all over again (hopefully minus the drama)


----------



## DreaMy

LittleBayMare said:


> Thanks. The horse got stung and bucked. I ended up with a t12 burst fracture in my spine and a broken foot from getting caught in the stirrup on the way down. The doctors think I should have a full recovery. I will be spending at least three months in a back brace though. :-( I went 12 years with several bad falls but no broken bones and no serious vet bills. Now I break my back and my mare stabs herself in the eye (2 different accidents) all in the same summer.


Broken foot: check -- hopefully your feet have stopped growing, I have 2 really wonky toes on my left foot :wink:

t12 burst fracture: *knock on wood* although I do find long recovery periods a great time to find new hobbies :wink:

Feel better


----------



## Blue

gingerscout said:


> came back on here in the first time in about 2 years, have been out of riding for a few years, and recently started again, man did I feel like an idiot out of place the first ride..LOL Good thing is I have a nice mare who is patient.. hope to get to ride more once I pick her up and bring her back next week


Where's she been at? 

Just got back from vacation. Truck broke down, one of the horses got sick and had to rush to the vet, rained for 3 days straight, water pump quit. Had to come home to get some rest!


----------



## gingerscout

Blue said:


> Where's she been at?
> 
> Just got back from vacation. Truck broke down, one of the horses got sick and had to rush to the vet, rained for 3 days straight, water pump quit. Had to come home to get some rest!


 I just got her the other day, I haven't ridden in almost 3 years due to lack of time/ horse.. I moved into a new house that is in a more rural area, and the option to ride became available again


----------



## Blue

Congratulations then. It's wonderful having your horse(s) right outside the kitchen window to look at.


----------



## FaithFamilyHorses34

horses


----------



## Blue

FaithFamilyHorses34 said:


> horses


are therapeutic.


----------



## tempest




----------



## RegalCharm

Was at the store yesterday and checking out the candy rack is right there.
Looked at the chocolate bars and telling myself I don't need any candy.
Then the little voice inside my head said, " Yellowstone is a super volcano that is 40,000 yrs late in erupting, it will destroy all of the middle of the U.S. and create a global winter will all the dust and stuff blocking the Sun.

Yea, I want that Chocolate Bar.


----------



## Blue

RegalCharm, you made a very wise decision. I'm proud of you for having the strength to make the difficult decision in preparing for the possible eruption of that volcano! Whew!


----------



## tempest




----------



## tempest

12 Of Disneyland’s Unbelievable Attractions of the Past | RapMixOff


----------



## Ale

I just realized that Tempest has quite an awesome signature


----------



## Blue

I agree! And it's totally true.


----------



## Ale

Only 6 more hours of work left.... *paces around the office* And silly me is wearing heels after riding yesterday and Friday. My legs and hips are ready to fall off.


----------



## Blue

Ouch! You weren't thinking when you got dressed.


----------



## Ale

Not at all! I had hip surgery in the beginning of the year, which doesn't help. I don't think I will ever learn my lesson. I love heeled boots way too much <3


----------



## Blue

I actually miss my heels. (sometimes) Had 1 knee replaced and a compression fracture at L1. AFter 2 years I can wear them, but only for short periods. I'm a little jealous. (sigh)


----------



## Ale

That's how I am with only being able to wear them for a short time. I can just make it through a work day and get home to rip them off of my feet. Sometimes they don't bother me and other times I pay for it for a week or more. I guess I am just a sucker for pain


----------



## Blue

Ale said:


> That's how I am with only being able to wear them for a short time. I can just make it through a work day and get home to rip them off of my feet. Sometimes they don't bother me and other times I pay for it for a week or more. I guess I am just a sucker for pain


It's not really pain if you look great, right?!


----------



## gingerscout

and the joy of being a guy... don't have to worry about heels..LOL


----------



## Ebonyisforme

That's okay. Boys can't look beautiful. I actually love to get pretty.


----------



## tempest

So, I'm learning that crocheting a hat takes a very long time. Knitting one is much faster. Buying one, the fastest of all. :lol:


----------



## Blue

I crocheted a head covering scarf many years ago, but don't remember how long it took. I still have it though and I'll bet that was 30 years ago.


----------



## jackboy

I feel sorry for the people living out west going through the drought but I'm tired of all this rain in Oklahoma get a break today then it's back to rain all through the weekend


----------



## DreaMy

I've been half-heartedly trying to learn to knit this summer. (I can crochet a plain stitch OK). I guess I will just have to put that behind the half dozen or so sewing projects that I have to do.

Also my mom is part of a tech shop and they have a silk screening class that I think I'm going to take. I'm afraid that once I go I'm going to see a bunch of cool machinery that I really want to try and come up with more projects for myself.


----------



## Foxhunter

I sorted out several knitting projects I had started years ago and for one reason or another, put to one side. 
In fairness this was usually because someone asked me to do something for them. 
Now I only have two cable jackets to finish and a Fair isle vest.


----------



## DreaMy

I started trying to knit again this summer, the key word being _again_. I suddenly remembered why I didn't like knitting when I was younger.

I can however sew/tailor my own clothes which is a nice bonus. In fact right now I'm making myself a new backpack.

Speaking of learning new things I spent the day learning to fix the plumbing in the downstairs faucet. It's been an ~interesting~ project.

------

So I have like no transition to this but on Friday I was volunteering in our "satellite cat room" (its a mini adoption center within a pet store but run by the volunteers at our local shelter) and a guy came in with 2 kittens dumped outside his place of work (in a kennel no less so they were stuck outside in a kennel in 100+ without anything to do to fend for themselves).

Anyways, the good thing to come in all this is that the kittens both tested negative for FIV and FELV which makes finding them a new home a million times easier (we would have taken them regardless but it would make them much harder to take care of and adopt out). And they're super friendly.... and I took them back to the main shelter and got to name them. (Welcome Nova and Andromeda!)

In a weird way it was just as bittersweet as finalizing an adoption. On one hand its sad to see them all dehydrated and left out in the heat, on the other hand their well on their way to being placed in a hopefully better home. I guess this is in some *small* part what I try to explain to the people who ask me if its sad to volunteer in a shelter, I think you see a much happier side of it when you are working with the cats/dogs on a regular basis. Its a hard thing for "non animal" people to understand, hopefully you guys will?


----------



## DreaMy

Also an added bonus of today: I was out walking today and I was getting tired so I started to slouch my shoulders a little (I have bad posture, I know, I know) _but this time was different because I noticed_


----------



## Blue

_...I was also shuffling my feet. I've never done that and really hate to see people shuffling along. But here I was shuffling. Could it be..._


----------



## LadyLark09

I just learned to knit this spring, I kinda suck at counting stitches though. And I haven't learned to purl yet...I'm a slow learner at these kinds of things. I'm working on 3 fairly basic scarves. I want to learn more and be able to make some hand warmers, and eventually...SOCKS! I love comfy socks and I want to knit a pair for myself. Don't laugh at me please lol.


----------



## LittleAppy

this has a long way to got to get a million replies....

on another note this is the first time ive been on here since the 9 of December 2013 like wow thats like 2 years ago


----------



## Foxhunter

LadyLark09 said:


> I just learned to knit this spring, I kinda suck at counting stitches though. And I haven't learned to purl yet...I'm a slow learner at these kinds of things. I'm working on 3 fairly basic scarves. I want to learn more and be able to make some hand warmers, and eventually...SOCKS! I love comfy socks and I want to knit a pair for myself. Don't laugh at me please lol.


No laughter from me!

Purl is as easy as plain.

Do a couple of knit stitches, bring the wool to the front between the knitted one on the next. 
Instead of inserting the needle up through the front of the stitch, which you do from the left side insert it from the right side going down, bring the wool up over and drop the stitch (obviously catching the up wool!)

Just a matter of practise. Once you have mastered these two stitches then you can knit anything!

Good luck.


----------



## That Friesian

Im bored 17032th reply


----------



## Blue

Wish I didn't have to work today. My schedule keeps jumping around and it's hard to make plans. Never know when I'll be home.


----------



## That Friesian

Btw its "replies"


----------



## Clydesdales

The weather reporter really mucked up tonight! She said that it was going to be Minus 22 Celsius... she did correct it afterward she was supposed to say Minus 2 Celsius!!


----------



## Blue

Clydesdales said:


> The weather reporter really mucked up tonight! She said that it was going to be Minus 22 Celsius... she did correct it afterward she was supposed to say Minus 2 Celsius!!


:shock:


----------



## That Friesian

lol -22 
Here in south africa its boiling.The lowest we got was 12 C


----------



## Blue

Wait. Am I confused? Isn't 12*C 53* F?


----------



## Foxhunter

12*C isn't hot at all - I say that and I am in the UK where 25*C causes to bemoan the heat!


----------



## That Friesian

12 is cold. I was saying that its hot here so we dont get very cold weathers

Blue yes it is 53


----------



## Blue

That Friesian said:


> 12 is cold. I was saying that its hot here so we dont get very cold weathers
> 
> Blue yes it is 53


Oh. Got it now.


----------



## That Friesian

I like the horse in ur avatar
especially the mane <3


----------



## Blue

Thank you! That's Lacey. I sometimes call her Cruella.


----------



## That Friesian

Its 12*C here its freeezing!!


----------



## Blue

It's 102* here in Arizona. We're very hot!


----------



## That Friesian

wow that really hot!!
a few days ago it went to 7

Do you ride english?


----------



## gingerscout

I wish it wouldn't be so hot, I would like to ride my horse more, but at 90-100 degrees and no indoor, he's too hot to be ridden much except morning/ evening


----------



## gingerscout

do I ride english? No I do not


----------



## Blue

Well it finally rained a little last night. Just enough to get the grass wet, but not enough to really water anything.


----------



## Ale

When there are ten thousand thoughts going through your head about how to make your life better, save money and not lose a friend in the process... Everything sucks.


----------



## That Friesian

Blue, You ride western? 

what other animals do y'all have


----------



## Ale

Four male pet rats: Astro, Ren, Stimpy and Mr. Miyagi.
A female betta: Princess.
A female box turtle: Kong. 

We would really like to have a dog soon, but where we live in the city makes that a little difficult. I would really really love an English Bull Terrier. <3

What pets do you have other than horses?


----------



## That Friesian

now its just a cat,dog and rabbit but before we had about twenty(including fish)
i really want to get a tortoise


----------



## Ale

Turtles and tortoises can make really fun pets. My boyfriend had one when I met him that sadly has passed on since. We were fostering the one we have now, because she was attacked by a dog, hence the reason behind the name Kong. We ended up deciding to keep her. She's still a little timid, but seems to enjoy our company. Especially when we deliver the crickets ;P


----------



## Blue

Friesian, yes I ride western.

I have 4 horses, 4 dogs, 1 cat. I used to have a cockatiel and a tortoise. The bird passed away at 17 years old and the tortoise got out of his habitat while I was at work and the ravens got him. I was really upset about that.


----------



## Ale

I would love to have a bird as a pet, but I've never had one before and the rats already take up most of my time at home. I really think that mynah birds are interesting creatures.


----------



## Ale

An appaloosa mare that our barn owner rescued might be pregnant... O_O


----------



## Barrelracer1019

Is anyone else ,like,really hungry right now?lol


----------



## elle1959

Not me. I just ate. Made a homemade beefy tomato basil soup with mixed veggies. It was pretty good. What are you having?


----------



## Foxhunter

Ale said:


> I would love to have a bird as a pet, but I've never had one before and the rats already take up most of my time at home. I really think that mynah birds are interesting creatures.


Mynahs are fine as birds go they talk but only repeat what you say to them. If you want a good bird then get a captive bread grey parrot. They can hold a conversation with you, become very tame and great character though like all parrots can be destructive!


----------



## Chaz80

Hey,just keeping the numbers up lol!!


----------



## Chaz80

Hey guys..my daughter wants to learn to ride western..any tips??


----------



## That Friesian

does anybody play quizup? My account is aaliyah vawda
btw chaz this of-topic disscussion


----------



## tempest

Pardon the two mistakes on the pianist's part, I love this arrangement but I might be biased. I do love the trombone.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krfouN2UTGI

And this one is pretty awesome too.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHw8P8NnUvI


----------



## StormRider13

Hello everyone!


----------



## gingerscout

I love my horse:loveshower:


----------



## Irish Cob

After eight years I would expect more replies.
Just adding to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

One would think. If everyone on the forum added a post daily then maybe it wouldn't take too long to get 1,000,000 replies.


----------



## That Friesian

Nobody posted in a long time...
Buckskins or Palomino?


----------



## tempest

That's a tough one but I'd have to go with Buckskins.

Paint pattern or Appaloosa pattern?


----------



## Walkamile

Love both, but the Appy's claimed my heart 20 years ago!

Just popped in to rant a bit. Since this is random chat, thought it appropriate.

Met a lady this past weekend, and while she seemed nice enough and certainly interesting, she was a bit of a know it all. You know the type. Mention something and she did it and did it to excellent acclaim.

Well, she found out I had a couple of horses. Then she proceeded to go into a bit of a tirade about how around here (she is from _away_) barrel racing times are Soooo much slower then where she is from. Somehow, she knew that my late mare and current gelding came from a big barrel racing barn and assumed I barrel raced.

When I chose not to respond, she came right out and asked what my times where? I told her I trail rode. To this she replied "oh, I thought you competed." I told her I did, with myself! 

Also told her of some of the adventures my horses and I have had. Her eyes betrayed her, (they grew a bit wide at certain parts of my tales), and she then mumbled that her horse would not have handled some of the issues that mine did. Hers were NOT ridden on the trails, only in the arena.

I really get tired of people assuming that if you trail ride you are 
1. not competitive
2. just a passenger plodding along the trail.

Okay, I feel better! :racing:


----------



## Foxhunter

The whole point about horse riding is to enjoy it. 

If you want to trail ride and not compete that is perfectly understandable to me. 

The thing I just cannot understand, never have and never will, is people who ride in an arena all the time. 

A while back I met two women out riding on their cobs, one was very nervous. We stopped and talked and I asked her what she was worried about. Basically she was frightened to canter incase she got run away with. 

I had them both walk down the side of a steep hill and then turn and canter back up the track, by the time they were halfway up the track her horse wanted to trot, I yelled at her to keep himmcantering which she did. Back at the top after they had a breather, I had her canter along the top and she did just fine, horse hadn't the energy to hook off! 

I have seen her since and she is a lot more confident and canters when she wants. Neither will ever compete in any field of equestrian sport but if they enjoy going out around the countryside. Love their horses and take pleasure in them what the heck has it to do with anyone else?


----------



## tempest

I reached a milestone with Razz today. Over 5 years ago I attempted to ride Razz in a snaffle. It did not go very well, she took off in a full gallop and didn't stop for about 3 minutes. And before any of you jump on me for bad training on her, I had just started working with her and she was coming back from sitting in a pasture for at least two years and before she was put out to pasture she was mishandled by a rider who did quite a number on her. I had a lot of damage to undo on her. After that moment I started working with her on the basics again in order to retrain her to the snaffle.

Jump forward to now, I've been away at school for about four years and my work with this horse was minimal at best and restricted to the summer months. I am now at home and able to work with her again and I took a risk today and it paid off. I was able to ride her in a snaffle and she behaved perfectly. Part of me is suspicious of it being a fluke but another part of me knows that with her, nothing is really a fluke. I don't think that she was as fond of the snaffle but she didn't dislike it.


----------



## Foxhunter

Here's hoping it continues!


----------



## Blue

Its just my opinion, but solid well thought training occasionally is way better than erratic training daily. Good job.


----------



## Walkamile

Can't shut my mind down and need to sleep! Gosh I hate these evenings when this happens to me. Will make tomorrow (which is now today) very difficult to accomplish all I need to do. 

Finally will have warmer temps and drier days ahead. Hoping to saddle up and start our reconditioning in earnest. Hmmmm....that may be partly why I can't sleep, too excited over the possibilities. That and my daughter is coming home this weekend for a visit. Haven't seen Jasmine since Christmas! :loveshower:


----------



## Blue

Walkamile, I know what you mean. Sometimes I go to bed and my mind starts racing about everything I need to do and just won't slow down. But I can try to watch tv, or read and off to sleep I go!


----------



## That Friesian

Hello everybody!! This chat hasn't been used for ages!


----------



## That Friesian




----------



## That Friesian

What's your favourite breed??


----------



## GMA100

My favorite breeds are Mustang, Appaloosa, and POA.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Some of my favorite horses are

Paints:









Thoroughbreds:









Lusitanos:









and any horse this color:


----------



## Blue

I like most anything that's sane and either ridable or teachable. I just like horses! But if I had to pick a single breed I'd have to say the Morgan. Can do, will do, wants to do.


----------



## MarkyBanjo

This can get a million replies! We'll show all those nonbelievers who said it won't.


----------



## MarkyBanjo

So how is everyone doing?


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Whoo! Sure it can! ;-)  But what is there to talk about? Oh I know what will bring this thread to a million replies: _EVERYONE RANT ABOUT HOW MUCH SCHOOL SUCKSSSSSSSSS_


----------



## MarkyBanjo

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Whoo! Sure it can! ;-)  But what is there to talk about? Oh I know what will bring this thread to a million replies: _EVERYONE RANT ABOUT HOW MUCH SCHOOL SUCKSSSSSSSSS_


lol yes! School really sucks! They teach us how butterflies work and cells but now how to do our taxes which is what we need in the real world. That makes perfect sense! That was a great idea! Just let a lot of people go into the real world not knowing anything like budgeting and taxes. What's the worst that could happen? Clearly knowing lines of symmetry is more important.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Yeah, and there's like soooooooo many absolutely needless assignments! Honestly, give me a general idea of the subjects that are gonna be covered and the test, and I'll study for it myself and get a good mark. But with all those terrible assignments... I can't even explain it, but its so **** frustrating :-(


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Yeah, school really sucks.


----------



## MarkyBanjo

I really hate it. I have a French project due today that we started today and I have to draw and I am horrible at drawing and then I have to talk which makes me so nervous and stressed.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Aw, that really sucks :-( I hate public speaking too; I'm lucky though, cause I do online school so when I'm too nervous and don't want to be seen (which is pretty much always) I just shut off my camera and pretend it's broken  :lol: Tonight is the deadline to get assignments in before midterms, and as I have a couple I haven't sent in yet I'm pretty stressed and frustrated today..... :/


----------



## MarkyBanjo

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Aw, that really sucks :-( I hate public speaking too; I'm lucky though, cause I do online school so when I'm too nervous and don't want to be seen (which is pretty much always) I just shut off my camera and pretend it's broken  :lol: Tonight is the deadline to get assignments in before midterms, and as I have a couple I haven't sent in yet I'm pretty stressed and frustrated today..... :/


Oh, yeah. You're lucky that you can do online school and pretending it's broken is a great idea  I wouldn't think of that lol At least there are only 15 students in my French class but that also means presentations go by faster so then it's my turn more quickly. Hopefully everyone will take their time. I need more time to learn how to pronounce everything and draw the stuff I need. I am so bad at pronunciation stuff, I need like a week for that. And I need like 3 more hours for the drawing. Good luck with all the assignments and stuff. You can do it! :smile:


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Ugh, yeah, I totally get it. I have issues with pronunciation as well, partly because German was my first language; at this point I can't correctly speak either language... :/ And right back at you: good luck and you can do it!!  May I ask what grade you are in?


----------



## MarkyBanjo

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Ugh, yeah, I totally get it. I have issues with pronunciation as well, partly because German was my first language; at this point I can't correctly speak either language... :/ And right back at you: good luck and you can do it!!  May I ask what grade you are in?


Yeah, thanks. I am a Freshman. I don't know why I just can't speak any other languages other than English and even some words I can't say. I can't say Canada for some reason so I just try to avoid saying it which actually is easy even though one of my friends is from there.


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Yay! My teacher will let me have some more time. I think everyone will be able to present but maybe not all today. Not everyone can go in less than 20 minutes, maybe. It's only 2 questions but 2-3 sentences for each one. I really really hope they take their time.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Oh, ok. And that sucks. Must be frustrating :/


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

To your second post, that's great! At least you'll have more time to prepare


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Yeah, well at least they might take their time. And the teacher is letting us have little bit more time to work so then there will probably be less than 10 minutes to present so some people will most likely have to wait to present tomorrow.  I finished both of my drawings on the computer so now I need to trace them on paper. I can only draw on the computer for some reason, it's easier.


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Yay! Finally lunch time!  I get to wait to present until tomorrow!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Nice!


----------



## MarkyBanjo

I have geometry after this! I like that class, the teacher is so nice and helpful and I actually feel comfortable talking to him and he doesn't make us do projects and present them. He did change how he grades us though. He picks one person at our table and grades their work and then everyone at that table gets that grade. So hopefully I never have someone at my table that doesn't do any work.


----------



## MarkyBanjo

My biology project is so weird too. I am so confused by this. Wouldn't that be like a wild dog or wolf or stray dogs? And I also love how dramatic that last question is :lol:

"Deep in the heart of Washington, a small mammal known as Procyon totemus was causing havoc in a small town. This little animal made lots of noise at night, urinated on everything in sight, and liked to steal the people's food. One evening, the people of the village went out and captured as many of these little animals as they could find. By the end of evening, over 150 of these animals were now captive.

Since Procyon totemus was actually quite cute, the villagers could not bring themselves to kill them. They decided to take the animals to several ecosystems scattered around Washington and drop them off. They delivered nearly 30 of these animals to each location.

Thousands of years have since passed. What ever became of Procyon totemus?"


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Lol, I googled Procyon Totemus. Procyon is the racoon family...


----------



## MarkyBanjo

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Lol, I googled Procyon Totemus. Procyon is the racoon family...


Oh, cool! Then I'ma make it evolve with like a raccoon body but turned pink because they eat shrimp like flamingos do. Would that even work? lol


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

So you can just make up a story for what happened to em?


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Yeah, I think so. I have tutorial today to work on it with the teacher because I wasn't exactly sure. I think drawing that animal will be the hardest part actually. And it's due tomorrow, I haven't started it yet and I need to do all of this:

1. Conduct research about the ecosystem where your population of Procyon totemus is living. You can choose the ecosystem. You will need to research the following:
a. Climate - temperature, rainfall, weather patterns, seasonal variations
b. Terrain 
c. Animals that live there. Identify any potential predators or prey.
d. Plants that live there. Identify any important plants and why those plants are important. 
2. Once you have conducted this research, you will need to identify the selective pressures in that ecosystem and how Procyon totemus would have adapted to its environment.
3. You will then create a presentation that contains these REQUIRED elements: 
a. Detailed information about its habitat with focus on the elements that were most influential in the evolution of this creature.
b. A specific explanation of how Procyon totemus changed over time in response to its environment. 
c. Whether or not your species is now a separate or sub-species and the mechanisms that influenced this. 
d. A visual representation of your new Procyon totemus
e. A works cited page/slide that shows where you got your information from
4. Presentation Formats - you will NOT be required to stand in front of the whole class to present. You will be presenting to one student in the class at a time. Your poster can be in a few different forms. Please choose one and circle your choice:
a. Poster
b. Infographic (you can use this site to create it: https://www.easel.ly/)
c. Comic strip (you can use this site to create it: https://www.pixton.com/)
d. Three-dimensional model with handout that includes the required elements.
e. PowerPoint 
f. Other ideas? Please ask first!

I shouldn't have put it off for so long but oh well, what's done is done so might as well just try my best and move on


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Cool!! Sounds like fun, sorta


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Yeah, what would be amazing is if I could do a horse but sadly the ecosystem choices are bad places for a horse to live. That part kinda sucks.


----------



## MarkyBanjo

So I went to tutorial like the teacher told me to and she wasn't in her room or the library so I left, I was like 15 minutes late so that might be why. But someone else said she went and she was in a different room on a different floor so I am honestly so confused about what I was supposed to do. So I missed tutorial, oh well.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Oh well, I'm sure you'll do fine anyway


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Thanks


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Well I am bored now. What to talk about now?


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Let's talk about the terrible mark I'm going to get on my midterm. I worked on assignments all day today, only to find out when I tried to send them in that it was too late *repeatedly bangs head against wall* On second thought lets not talk about it cause it's depressing and scares me...


----------



## MarkyBanjo

awww :hug: you will be fine, talk to your teacher about that. You said you worked on it all day so they might like that effort and let you send it in.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Thanks :-( I did message my teacher and she's pretty chill so she's letting me send in a couple now. But I'm still gonna have a terrible mark, I always do :-(


----------



## MarkyBanjo

awww at least she let you turn some of them in. And you might think you get terrible grades but if you do then you can do better. I need to be better too. You seem so smart, I know you can do it.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Awww, thanks a lot :hug: At least these are just midterms; this next part of the semester I'll ask her for help more when I don't really get stuff


----------



## MarkyBanjo

awww yeah, that's a good idea


----------



## CharlotteThePenguin

Saw we were talking about school... I'm taking a half online/half in-person class from my local community college at my high school. (Currently a senior in HS, getting college credit!!)

But our teacher (I guess she's a professor actually) has just been awful. She keeps not showing up to class, and while we have some of the information to learn what we need to learn to do the homework and quizzes, I don't learn well online. And I thought this was a mainly in-person class, which it's supposed to be, but I don't learn math well without having someone physically teaching me. And she never answers emails. It's a mess. When she comes to class, she's an okay teacher. Pretty average, there's nothing special about her, but she's also not horrible. 

People are getting mad because she kept canceling class. I feel like when high school students are anything but happy about class being canceled, there's an issue. Part of it is because we still have to go to class and she gives us packets to do to be turned in next time we have class... but there's no teacher to help us with the work. The first time it happened we were completely unsupervised, and someone figured out how to project a movie onto the board and so they watched a movie. It was quite an interesting class period.


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Yeah, if people are upset about class being canceled then that's probably not good. Most people would be happy about it like when my teacher was late. We had no idea why he wasn't there and were being too loud so a teacher came and made us go tell the office we needed a sub. The sub came when we could have left in 1 minute so we were not happy about that. And since she's a teacher there then she should come more often to help students unless she's sick. But no one could be sick that much right?


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Ugh, that sucks :/ I wonder if you could make a complaint or something? You can't really be expected to learn much with a teacher like that...


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Yeah, you can't learn anything like that.


----------



## MarkyBanjo

I should work on my biology project now but nah, I can do it later. I have until tomorrow.


----------



## MarkyBanjo

I always do better whenever I have like only a few hours to do something. I guess it makes me more focused so I work harder and get it done in less time. Maybe? I am very weird lol


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Who else misses one of their friends?


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

*raises hand*


----------



## MarkyBanjo

awwww :hug:


----------



## MarkyBanjo

My friend and I were so close. I was sitting alone on a bench we call "the buddy bench" and I was watching the other kids play and laugh with their friends. Then she came up to me and asked if I wanted to join her and I nodded. We played together and she introduced me to another one of her friends. And we would sneak up a hill at school that we weren't allowed to go up. We would try to catch crickets. We both wanted to be veterinarians so we planned to live together and work together. She wanted to help small animals and I wanted to help big animals. I haven't seen her since like 4 and a half years ago by now. Her mom is the reason why.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Aww, I'm sorry you guys were separated :hug: :-( It sounds like you are great friends, and don't worry; someday you'll strike up contact again when ununderstanding parents can't control lives anymore...


----------



## MarkyBanjo

awwww yeah, I hope so :hug:


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Time to hit the hay over here  Goodnight and goodluck!


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Okay, thanks. Good night.


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Good morning!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Hey! I'm probably not going to be on again until evening, but have a nice day


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Okay, you too


----------



## MarkyBanjo

I think more people should talk on here, we need 1 million messages


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

True enough, but right now it's pretty much just our personal chat... lol


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Yeah lol we're really the only ones chatting here.


----------



## MarkyBanjo

I need my computer to die but it won't die, I'm mad at my computer now


----------



## PoptartShop

Hello there! :wave: Happy Friday!!!


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Hello! Happy Friday to you too!


----------



## MarkyBanjo

How are you all doing today?


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

I'm doing ok. Busy day ahead, though. How are you?


----------



## MarkyBanjo

That's good, good luck with the busy days. Those are so tiring. I am doing well, thanks


----------



## MarkyBanjo

So close to 17,150 messages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Yassss! Lol


----------



## PoptartShop

I'm okay...just working! Ready for 5pm so I can go ride LOL


----------



## MarkyBanjo

You're lucky to get a ride soon. I have to wait until next Saturday because I am going camping for girl scouts this weekend. I really want to do both though. And we can get 17,150! Just one more!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Yay! The honours mine! That made me think of _MY PRECIOUS_, for some reason ;-) :lol: I haven't ridden in quite a while because we have a lot of snow on the ground with a layer of ice underneath... Plus I don't have anywhere to ride except for one, short dirtroad... :/ I can't wait to be able to board my horses at a real riding facility!!!


----------



## MarkyBanjo

lol my precious! Yeah, ice and snow and horses makes it hard to actually ride. Only one road? That's boring. Boarding your horses at a real riding facility would be amazing!!!!!!


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Yay! Time for choir!!!!!!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Cool! Have fun and ttyl


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

(We're going ice skating now; wish me luck, lol)


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Thanks! And good luck with ice skating. I love ice skating! I used to be so good at it and now I haven't done it in forever so I keep almost falling.


----------



## MarkyBanjo

I'm not ready to present my French project. I still don't know how to pronounce some things and that will bring my grade down and talking in front of people that unprepared makes me so much more stressed than usual. And I probably made some sort of mistake with spelling or something. I need everyone to take their time with the warm up and presenting so maybe I can do it on Monday? Actually, that's my birthday. I don't want to present a project on my birthday. Well I guess I'll just get an F.


----------



## PoptartShop

Have fun skating @JoBlueQuarter. That sounds like fun!
@MarkyBanjo oh don't think like that, maybe practice in front of a mirror or some family members? I used to have to do that, it calmed me a little.

About 2 more hrs to go!


----------



## MarkyBanjo

PoptartShop said:


> @MarkyBanjo oh don't think like that, maybe practice in front of a mirror or some family members? I used to have to do that, it calmed me a little.
> 
> About 2 more hrs to go!


Okay, thanks. I will try that. She didn't make me present today  but I have to talk to her after class  and I forgot to color something and she would probably tell me to present on Monday which is my birthday so I don't want to present that day but I'm also not ready today.


----------



## MarkyBanjo

I feel like I should have gone to a different school. I chose to come here instead of the school for the district where I live. I miss all of my old friends and it's so hard to plan anything with them. But this place gives out less homework and allows youtube on our school computers and two of my teachers and funny and I like talking to them. And my geometry teacher is really nice. But I have only one friend here and if her other friends are around then I usually ignored. I don't know if I should stay or go


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Hey! I am now 15!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Happy birthday, @MarkyBanjo!!!!


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Thanks!!!


----------



## MarkyBanjo

I am so excited for cake and my older sister coming home with her boyfriend! And since it's today, I asked to have horseback. I didn't ask for anything else or even a party. So I did get horseback today after school and I am so excited for it! I can't wait! It's gonna be amazing! My older sister will be here tomorrow and her boyfriend will come on Friday.  He's amazing and my sisters are the best! We always get two cakes on my birthday because I like chocolate and my twin sister doesn't like it as much so she gets vanilla which she likes more.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Awww, cool! Happy birthday to your twin sister too!


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Thanks! I'll tell her you said happy birthday to her!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

MarkyBanjo said:


> Thanks! I'll tell her you said happy birthday to her!


I always can't help but laugh at the thought of something like this; just like "Hey. Random person on the Internet wishes you a happy birthday!" lol :Angel:


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Yeah lol


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Yay! Time for choir! Best class ever!


----------



## MarkyBanjo

I'm so bored


----------



## MarkyBanjo

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Fine, thanks. How are you?


----------



## MarkyBanjo

That's good, I am doing well


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Almost Thanksgiving Break!!!!! I am so excited for it! We don't have school on Thursday or Friday which I love!!!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Awesome! We had Thanksgiving a while ago, so no such luck for me! lol


----------



## MarkyBanjo

awwww yeah, I think sometime in April I will miss 3 days of school for a concert because I am in choir  I am excited for that.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Coooool!!


----------



## MarkyBanjo

mhm  And we have a sub in French today! That means it will be an easy day today.


----------



## MarkyBanjo

I really hope I do well on this geometry test, I don't understand proofs. It's so hard.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Oh, I hate geometry. Good luck on the test though!


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Thanks, I like math but geometry can get so complicated and someone asked why we needed to learn symmetry rotation and when we would ever use it in the real world so my teacher said "you don't" but since the schools make us learn it then we have to know it. It's kinda stupid, like let's teach them about rotation symmetry and not how to do taxes!  And I think I did pretty well on the test. Yay!


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Anyway, time to go home.


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Good morning! How is everyone doing?


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Yay! Free class period! And today is the last day of school and then it's thanksgiving break! And my sister is finally home! Her boyfriend is also a lot of fun and he's coming in like 2 and a half days I think! I am so excited! And I have my favorite class today. What sucks though is that lunch is like 20 minutes and there isn't enough time to buy food and eat it all.


----------



## MarkyBanjo

Hey, how is everyone doing today? How was your Thanksgiving?


----------



## jpenguin

Does anyone mess around with cleverbot anymore? It's as weird as ever...









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------

